# Disboutiquers Part 17 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

I know I'm a few pages early, but my internet is acting up and I need to get this up before it goes out again!

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*

1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!


[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]
Part 15-  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]


----------



## sahm1000

No way!  Am I #2?


----------



## mom2rtk

Howdy!


----------



## emcreative

Yay page one!


----------



## teresajoy

Aww, shoot, I was hoping to get the first real post myself!!!   It didn't look like anyone was around this afternoon!


----------



## woodkins

Sweet!! Page 1...I'm going to go play Lotto since I am so lucky today!


----------



## Stephres

Ha ha! You moved during the day instead of sneakily in the middle of the night!


----------



## minnie2

First page baby!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Is it possible...first page...no way!


----------



## VBAndrea

Eeeks!  Can I make it to page 1 .... it's going to be close!


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> No way!  Am I #2?



Benita, why do you still have no avatar???  Come on, do it for me!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Woo Hoo New Thread


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Moving during work hours...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I didn't know we were going to jump again???  I made it finally.

Edit: OMG, I have never made it on the first page before.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

HELP

I need some color help, I am making DD a dress with this OSU fabric and tell me which dots you think look best


----------



## kathyell

I'd use the black w/ white polka dots if I wasn't sure the reds were close enough, JustcallmeHappy. It can be so tricky to get reds to match closely enough.

(However, if you think the reds match really closely, and I wasn't sure if you are matching to the logo in your picture or if that was just to show the colors of the logo, then I'd use the reds. It would be more colorful that way!)

How's that for a wishy-washy answer?


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

thanks kathy..


----------



## WDWAtLast

goodness - a new thread already??? I'm here!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

I'm heeeeere! 




JustcallmeHappy said:


> HELP
> 
> I need some color help, I am making DD a dress with this OSU fabric and tell me which dots you think look best


I'd use the black.




minnie2 said:


> Not at all have i mentioned I love you though for the thought?!?!?!?


----------



## msumissa

Wow, time flies! And to think it was just part 15 when I found you all!


----------



## froggy33

The move was posted at 2:56pm CST and not even an hour later I make it only on the second page!!  You guys are chatty!  Can't wait to see all the new outfits.  I am working away at getting my little one's ready for our December trip!  I'll try and post pics!

Jess


----------



## jenb1023

I haven't been able to follow along the last two weeks but took a quick peek and saw the new thread.   I made page two! 

I made my first dress from a pattern that I hope to post photos of tonight.  Thanks to everyone on the advice on which one to try.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

JustcallmeHappy said:


> HELP
> 
> I need some color help, I am making DD a dress with this OSU fabric and tell me which dots you think look best



I vote for black and white


----------



## saraheeyore

ooh maybe i made page 2


----------



## revrob

WOW!  That move snuck up on me!  I'm here!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Page 2 aint bad!  Moved while I was at work....you all should be ashamed!


----------



## emcreative

What pattern are you using for the OSU dress?  That may make a difference.


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> Benita, why do you still have no avatar???  Come on, do it for me!



Sadly, I am somewhat computer illiterate and can't figure out how.......I know...pathetic.


----------



## ibesue

Did I make page 2????  Wow a record for me!

But that means I lost my quotes!

Great first day of school pictures!  

Love all the step sisters stories!

For machine embroidery I use the Coats & clarks poly thread from Joann's.  I always buy when its 50% off.  I personally haven't had any issues with it breaking.  I do have a box of mederia thread (if that is the correct name) and I do have problems with that breaking?  I think the best way to figure out what works for you is to just try a few and see how your machine acts.  Mine is good with lesser expensive threads (is that a word?) and breaks whenever I use the more expensive threads, so I stick with my coats & clarks.


----------



## NaeNae

Wow, a person goes away from the computer for an hour and you all move.  What a surprise to me when I went to catch up.  Well at least  I made it.


----------



## Adi12982

Page three - first person - I'll take it


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Im here.

btw- Teresajoy you might consider removing the fabric swap link since it's been closed.

A moment to comment on the question about YMCT-
the patterns are loved by so many, especially those just starting apparel sewing because she has pages and pages of directions, in addition to a photo with every little direction- the photos show an up-close shot of her actually sewing the garment piece by piece.

They also come in a much larger size range than typcial patterns. Most patterns will only offer 3 or 4 sizes. Hers can run from a 3mon-size 8
i think she also really helps people understand the way things are constructed, you may find other patterns easier after using hers.

Another great pattern maker of children's apparel is The Children's Corner
http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/menu.html

If you already have a lot of experience making clothes you may or may not find her patterns wonderful. I love her patterns, but i also like other patterns too.


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> btw- Teresajoy you might consider removing the fabric swap link since it's been closed.



If you do, you could put a link to the yahoo group so more people can join that


----------



## teresajoy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I had this Book when I was little it had been passed down from my cousins! Who now all work for WDW My Cousin Dani is a Dessert chef at the Poly, and years ago she worked at Beaches and Cream



I am pretty sure we had that book too. It looks SO familiar to me! And, that is really neat abuot your cousin being a chef at Disney! 




anggye said:


> I haven't been able to get on for awhile. We decided at last moment to move, because of my husband's family health issues. We looked at a house, put in an offer and were accepted, all in less than a week!! So now, not only do I have a lot of customs to finish for our trip, but I need to pack...sewing seems to win
> I was able to salvage the castle tee. I fused white fabric under the pearlized fabric. It isn't as opaque as I wanted it but it still looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my daughters' the Molly peasant. I love that pattern, I can't wait to make the variations!! My youngest are so funny, they do all the model poses on their own!!



The castle looks great! I'm glad you were able to save it!
Your girls are just so cute!!! I love the dresses and the headband! Those fabrics are so pretty. 



Miz Diz said:


> You all seem to love the YCMT site.   What is it you all love about it?  Are the patterns just really easy?  I am new to sewing, so maybe clueless here, but I thought some of the pattern prices were high considering it is in E format - having to print everything and trace everything to a thinner paper.



I know it's been answered, but I wanted to put my plug in there for YCMT too!!

At first when I heard about YCMT and saw how much the patterns were, I literally thought everyone was NUTS for buying them!  But, after I tried them, and specifically after I tried Carla's, I was in love!  Carla tells you the easy and quick way to do things! She uses tons of pictures and great directions. She has real sewers actually test out the patterns before she puts them out to make sure everything makes sense and goes togther right (I imagine the other designers do the same thing)

Once you buy a YCMT pattern, you will never have to buy the pattern again, because you can reprint it over and over in the same or different sizes.  And, it is a lot easier to print out just the pieces you need and print them together than trying to sort through all that tissue paper that comes with a comercial pattern to find the pieces you need! I just print the pattern onto regular paper, I don't put it on tissue paper. 

Try them and you will be in love too! 



Rymer said:


> Hey Ladies
> has anyone ever made the carla simply sweet reversable? I was thinking of making one side tinkerbell and the other ariel for when we go to Pixie Hollow and ariel's grotto.  figured I could just switch around her dress.  wondering if this would be difficult? I want to cut down on the amt of outfits I have to bring! LOL! thanks ladies.
> Amy



I am pretty sure Piper did that. I think it was a Snow White dress for a Big Give. She is really clever with things like that! 



mom2rtk said:


> We were lucky enough to get the same Anastasia (not yours) last June and December. When we went in June, Anastasia and I had a chat about costumes. My daughter was wearing one of the Cindy gowns I've posted pics of here. She wanted to know when I was going to do HER dress. At that time, I had already plotted our return trip, with my daughter and her best friend as the steps.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when we showed up 6 months and it was the EXACT same Anastasia! I was even more surprised when she came over to the table and reminded me SHE was the one who requested the costumes. Either she has a great memory, or we were just so "out there' she couldn't forget!
> 
> Is it too much to hope that she'll be there on 9/28? Anyone know where I should put my order in????



I keep hoping we will get the same Drizella as we had back in 08! She was so much fun!



MaidMarian said:


> Get ready for too many Alexs.  She was in the mood for a fashion show today so I took full advantage of it.  These are the outfits I'm working on for our October trip.  I've got a few little tweaks hear and there and I have to finish up the infamous pink bandana dress, but them I'm done.  I also have a pink tink outfit, nemo top, friends around the world dress and the balloon celebration set from last time so she should be all set.  Thats the only bad thing about getting ready early-I want to make more.



Wow!!! Those are all just beautiful!!!! Your daughter is such a little cutie!!! You sure have been busy! 



mom2rtk said:


> I'll let you know if I find the right order form....
> 
> Here's our Anastasia we loved (although I thought she was a little too pretty for the "Ugly" part of her role....



These pictures make me happy! I love the dresses! 


Miz Diz said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I have never used a pattern. I made my dd an Evil Queen shirt, but just put it together myself.  I did buy a few patterns for $1 to try.  After I do a few things, I will look at YCMT - I really love the peasant shirt, but think it looks too advance for me right now.



The peasant (the ones by CarlaC) are super duper fantastically EASY! Why do you think we make so many of those around here! 






minnie2 said:


> MORNING!
> Love everything that has been posted!  I just can't keep up!  It doesn't help that I have stopped getting emails when there are posts.  I can't figure out why.
> 
> I wanted to share a shirt I made for me with one of Heather's designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The partners statue is my al time favorite so I had to have this design.  as with all of heathers stuff it stitched out perfectly.



That looks fabulous Marlo! 



revrob said:


> I use polyester because I've read that it is supposed to wash better - especially for children's clothing.  It's not supposed to bleed or fade.  I've not tested that theory, but it was enough to encourage me to buy polyester.



That's what I've heard too. 


snubie said:


> I just glimpsed my ticker and realize I only have three months to go until little one #2 is here (and Lauren came 2 weeks early so my time may be even less).  I am not ready in the least.  Nothing is ready - no crib, no clothes, nothing.  Everything is still in boxes n the basement from when we moved last year.  EEK.  I guess I need to get on Brock to paint the nursery.



How exciting though! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> First day of school here today.
> It seems so quiet in the house. Oh the joys of peace and silence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos on FaceBook. But I thought I would share at least one!
> 
> *Oh Karen*, Almighty Cricut Queen, notice the sign? Yes! I did use my CDS and welded all those letters together by myself last night. Whew! I think I finally figured out how to do that!



Aww, that picture got me all teary!!! She looks so pretty. 

 I am not ready for my kids to go back in two weeks! 



kathyell said:


> It's nothing big or impressive, but I'm happy with them because it was a major modification of a simple shorts pattern and they came out exactly as I wanted them to and they fit my daughter really well. I made a pair of white eyelet bloomers to go under my DD's Minnie Mouse Halloween costume. No pics of them on her, because that felt oddly like taking pics of my daughter in her underwear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried them on, said they were great and looked like Minnie's, and then said (in true three year old fashion), "Can I take them off now?" I hope they stay on her in October. It'll be cold-ish here and she'll need as many layers as I can get on her!



Those are so cute!!! I know what you mean about taking pictures of the bloomers. 





t-beri said:


> Hey LOOK, I actually sewed something.  WOW.  And I did it at 1:00 in the morning and if you could see it in person you could totally tell But she had it for the first day of pre-school and she was very excited.  She picked out the pencil fabric all by herself.
> 
> She woke up at about 2:30 to go to the potty and came in to the kitchen, rubbed her eyes and asked if her new dress was done.  So I was glad I stayed up to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me what's up w/ the weird face.




Lily and the dress look great!!! She is such a beautiful little girl T! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay Mommies and Dad...cry with me!  My last baby went to school today!!!!   UGH!  I balled all the way down the hall!  I miss them all so much!  I have been at least a Part time SAHM for almost 8 years...I almost feel lost...but wow is my house clean.  Tim did take me to the driving range today and out to lunch at K&W...YUM!  So all was not bad...10 minutes I leave to go pick them up!  YIPEEE!!!!


   I fee for you!  I am already getting all teary thinking about Corey starting his senior year, Arminda starting middle school, and Lydia starting 1st grade in two weeks! My babies! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Don't you tempt me like that!  I just told Tim this morning it was time for another baby!  I'll be in the car before you know it driving to FL!!!!  I am sure I will figure out how to deal with my free time...somehow!



I was just thinking today that if I were guaranteed a tragedy free pregnancy, I would have another baby! 



Stephres said:


> I hate to drive-by but I have been looking, love all the back to school stuff! If you've read my facebook we lost the leggings that went with Megan's top. I am still trying to find them!
> 
> Now I am making 20 chair pockets for a favorite teacher. So I wrote instructions for how to do them in case any of you all are as crazy as I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the picture for the quick instructions. Back to sewing!



Those look great Steph! 



sahm1000 said:


> So here is Claire wearing the same dress as Grace (different name though!) for her first day at preschool.  You can tell Claire is my ham!  She's always striking a pose!



I love these pictures and the dress! 



jenb1023 said:


> I haven't been able to follow along the last two weeks but took a quick peek and saw the new thread.   I made page two!
> 
> I made my first dress from a pattern that I hope to post photos of tonight.  Thanks to everyone on the advice on which one to try.



I can't wait!! 



sahm1000 said:


> Sadly, I am somewhat computer illiterate and can't figure out how.......I know...pathetic.



There are directions either in the first post or in the bookmarks how to do that. You can post a picture, you can get an avatar, I know you can!


----------



## Colleen27

Wow you ladies are chatty! I'm still reading through the last thread looking for inspiration. School is starting back in less than 2 weeks, and once the big kids are gone all day once again, it will be time for me to start working on outfits for our next Disney trip! It is going to be DD1's first trip and DD8 is begging for matching outfits, so this WILL be the trip that I stop procrastinating and get at least a few outfits done. I don't have a tenth of the talent I've seen in the pics on the old thread, and I'm still new to sewing (and paint more than I sew), but I'm going to give it my best. 

Here's my challenge - we're going in January so I'm kind of iffy on skirts in case we have cool days, but we'll have a couple days where we will be going from the park to a signature dinner so the outfits do have to be fairly nice/slightly dressy. Since much of my sewing thus far has been limited to embellishing jeans and trimming tees to coordinate with iron-ons or painted designs, I'm not entirely sure how to handle denim-less outfits!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

emcreative said:


> What pattern are you using for the OSU dress?  That may make a difference.



just a pillowcase dress with a ruffle on the bottom


----------



## karebear1

Awwww man! Page 3????   I'm a loser.......


----------



## my*2*angels

That's okay karebear, I will join you in the loser club!


----------



## momtoprincess A

Oh good I found you guys.

For the person who asked the name of the fabric I posted ~ I don't know what it's called but I'm going back to the fabric store in the next couple days and I'll see if I can find out.

I found a few pics of past halloween costumes I thought I would share.

We call this "The Jinglebell Fairy" The skirt had tiny bells held on with ribbons and it tinkled when she walked




This is a festival we go to every year (in the summer) and Abigail was positive this was a real mermaid. This was the second year she saw her.




checking out her tail




My son Morgan was a mustateer.




And last halloween he was a Dead Pirate


----------



## stephie1012

made my first move lol


----------



## Adi12982

my*2*angels said:


> That's okay karebear, I will join you in the loser club!



Then I'm the queen of the losers - because I was post #1 on page 3


----------



## kimmylaj

made it... this is my best yet. woohoo.
now if somebody could give me a kick in the behind. 
i was so excited when we were in virginia i went to a hancocks fabric (none by me) bought some really cute stuff and it is still in the bag ( hangs head in shame)  so hopefully once school starts i will have some stuff to show.
i am still reading along and lurking and am more impressed each and every day. you guys amaze me.


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I
> These pictures make me happy! I love the dresses!




That's very high praise! Many thanks!  

We love 1900 PF and can't wait to celebrate my daughter's birthday there. I tried to put her off til another day since we're having lunch at CRT, but she would rather ditch the CRT and do 1900 PF. My compromise is to do both! (Gotta love free dining!)


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

A new thread!!


----------



## teresajoy

Colleen27 said:


> Wow you ladies are chatty! I'm still reading through the last thread looking for inspiration. School is starting back in less than 2 weeks, and once the big kids are gone all day once again, it will be time for me to start working on outfits for our next Disney trip! It is going to be DD1's first trip and DD8 is begging for matching outfits, so this WILL be the trip that I stop procrastinating and get at least a few outfits done. I don't have a tenth of the talent I've seen in the pics on the old thread, and I'm still new to sewing (and paint more than I sew), but I'm going to give it my best.
> 
> Here's my challenge - we're going in January so I'm kind of iffy on skirts in case we have cool days, but we'll have a couple days where we will be going from the park to a signature dinner so the outfits do have to be fairly nice/slightly dressy. Since much of my sewing thus far has been limited to embellishing jeans and trimming tees to coordinate with iron-ons or painted designs, I'm not entirely sure how to handle denim-less outfits!


I'm excited you'll be making matching outfits! How fun!!! Could you put leggins underneath skirts? When I was a kid, we use to go in December and I know it can be downright cold then! Bring mittens.  



karebear1 said:


> Awwww man! Page 3????   I'm a loser.......



Oh, you aren't a loser!! You madeit before page 10!!! The losers post after page 10, didn't you know that??? 


momtoprincess A said:


> Oh good I found you guys.
> 
> For the person who asked the name of the fabric I posted ~ I don't know what it's called but I'm going back to the fabric store in the next couple days and I'll see if I can find out.
> 
> I found a few pics of past halloween costumes I thought I would share.
> 
> We call this "The Jinglebell Fairy" The skirt had tiny bells held on with ribbons and it tinkled when she walked



I love the Jinglebell Fairy outfit!!! Too cute! Is that a Ren faire?


mom2rtk said:


> That's very high praise! Many thanks!
> 
> We love 1900 PF and can't wait to celebrate my daughter's birthday there. I tried to put her off til another day since we're having lunch at CRT, but she would rather ditch the CRT and do 1900 PF. My compromise is to do both! (Gotta love free dining!)



We love it too! It was so fun last time we went! I don't blame you doing both!


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Sadly, I am somewhat computer illiterate and can't figure out how.......I know...pathetic.



I found the tutorial Heather posted, let us know if you have any trouble with it!

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=21575852&postcount=18261



			
				Heathersue said:
			
		

> First click on "user CP" up near the left hand corner of the screen.
> Next, under "Control Panel" on the left, you will see "Edit Avatar".
> You can pick one of the pre-loaded avatars (which would make me confuse you with someone else who has the same avatar), or you can upload your own from your computer.
> First, you'll want to resize the picture you want to use and save it to your computer. I'd be happy to help you with this part if you want to PM me (I'll help anyone else if they need help resizing their picture).
> Once you have the picture resized and ready, scroll down the page until you see the "custom avatar" box.
> Click on "Browse" and find the picture file in your computer. Make sure the "use custom avatar" box is checked.
> Hit "upload" and it should be set!



If you have a picture in Photobucket, if you resize it to the littlest size (it may even say avatar size) that will be perfect.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Oh, you aren't a loser!! You madeit before page 10!!! The losers post after page 10, didn't you know that???
> 
> 
> !



Uh-oh!  I'd better post before page 10 then!!!    Don't want to be a loser!


----------



## Colleen27

teresajoy said:


> I'm excited you'll be making matching outfits! How fun!!! Could you put leggins underneath skirts? When I was a kid, we use to go in December and I know it can be downright cold then! Bring mittens.



I was thinking about that. DD8 loves that look - a frilly, funky skirt over lace-edged leggings, and I could probably get away with buying the leggings to match whatever I make since they seem to be back in style. 

I'm not going quite so far as bringing mittens - after all, we're from Michigan and 50 is downright balmy to us in January! But I do expect some cooler weather. I have the most adorable pics from the last time we were there in Jan '08 of my kids in the pool with the lifeguards in the background in winter hats & gloves.  Apparently Floridians have a somewhat narrower definition of "swimming weather" than we do!


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Wow just wanted to say i have enjoyed looking at all the beautiful outfits you all have created over the last couple of months...so much so that i have gotten a plain ol sewing machine to see if i can learn this incredible skill you all seem to have!!!

Is a pillowcase dress a good place to start???  I have sewn nothing other than rag quilts so have no idea when it comes to patterns and matching material and thread etc...... but i guess i have to start somewhere so was just wondering what would be the easiest to start with??? then i guess my next step would be off to the city to find material and a pattern and whatever else i may need........

Any advice for a starting project??????????


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mom2rtk said:


> That's very high praise! Many thanks!
> 
> We love 1900 PF and can't wait to celebrate my daughter's birthday there. I tried to put her off til another day since we're having lunch at CRT, but she would rather ditch the CRT and do 1900 PF. My compromise is to do both! (Gotta love free dining!)



What pattern did you use to make the dresses?  I love them and thought of doing on for our dinner there for dd.


----------



## momtoprincess A

teresajoy said:


> I love the Jinglebell Fairy outfit!!! Too cute! Is that a Ren faire?




No it's called Luminaira (festival of lights)
http://www.beaconhillpark.ca/luminara_Victoria_lantern.htm


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Ahh, I almost got lost in the move -what a Loser I am - what page are we on now???

Awww, I totally feel for all you mommies taking your babies to school - It must be so hard in some ways to leave them!!

LOVE all the outfits posted! You guys never cease to amaze me!!

I agree with the YCMT patterns - seriously, they are soooo much better than those darn tissue paper things with no directions!! They frustrate the heck out of me!! I just print my YCMT patterns out on paper or cardstock and walla!! So easy to use, and if you have a question, its so easy to ask someone about it!!

I love Disney in December! I have been there when its 90 and humid and there when its 30 and windy!! If you are prepared, you will be fine. Honestly, DH had to buy me a winter coat at the Magic Kingdom a few years ago!! But the day before I had been in shorts and a tshirt!! And seriously, you know those little stretchy gloves that are so tiny? Pack a few pairs - they could be a lifesaver, especially once the son goes down!!

Back to sewing!!


----------



## ncmomof2

canadianjovigirl said:


> Wow just wanted to say i have enjoyed looking at all the beautiful outfits you all have created over the last couple of months...so much so that i have gotten a plain ol sewing machine to see if i can learn this incredible skill you all seem to have!!!
> 
> Is a pillowcase dress a good place to start???  I have sewn nothing other than rag quilts so have no idea when it comes to patterns and matching material and thread etc...... but i guess i have to start somewhere so was just wondering what would be the easiest to start with??? then i guess my next step would be off to the city to find material and a pattern and whatever else i may need........
> 
> Any advice for a starting project??????????



Do you live near a Hobby Lobby?  They have all their fabric matched for you!  I love it.   A pillowcase is a good place to start.  My advise is buy some cheap fabric and just go for it.  I am sure you will surprise yourself!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Can you put a pettiskirt under Carla C's scalloped twirl skirt?  is this an easy pattern to make?


----------



## danicaw

I think I am still about 15 pages behind.. and still lurking 
But I made something!

Its the Patchwork Messenger bag from YCMT.












Its for me and I am hoping its not as bright as it seems 
The tropical print is from my DS6's first birthday. I made him a blanket out of it and have a bunch of it leftover. I have been wanting to make myself something with it. This used up the funny scraps I had and now I have about a yard for something else. Actually I used all scraps of fabric for this.. that was nice, I had to buy the D rings and O rings but that was it!
The pattern was good. It seemed complicated at first but as I went through, it really wasn't hard at all. I am sure I will use it again. 
So, I will break it in this weekend on a quick trip to Albuquerque. 

Back to lurking til school starts, we still have another week.


----------



## canadianjovigirl

ncmomof2 said:


> Do you live near a Hobby Lobby?  They have all their fabric matched for you!  I love it.   A pillowcase is a good place to start.  My advise is buy some cheap fabric and just go for it.  I am sure you will surprise yourself!




Not that i am aware of as i am in Canada, but will have to research fabric places as the only one i am aware of is fabricland from purchasing some fabric for my daughters school project.........


----------



## ireland_nicole

Wow; I can't believe I got left behind sniff sniff.  Hopefully it wasn't intentional right?


----------



## karebear1

my*2*angels said:


> That's okay karebear, I will join you in the loser club!



  A FRIEND!!!    Yes..... we will be losers together!



Adi12982 said:


> Then I'm the queen of the losers - because I was post #1 on page 3



You just keep telling yourself that!   You are too funny! 



teresajoy said:


> Oh, you aren't a loser!! You madeit before page 10!!! The losers post after page 10, didn't you know that???



You're just sayin' that to make me feel  better aren't you Teresa? I know darn well taht when someone comes along on page 10 to post for the first time- they're not gonna be a loser..... you'll tell 'em that was reserved for people on page 3 - right??    Oh well..... I appreciate that you are tryng to amek me feel better anyway!

I noticed your countdown tonight- your trip is coming up FAST!!!  Are the kids getting excited?



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Ahh, I almost got lost in the move -what a Loser I am - what page are we on now???



It's ok- you can join me, the queen and the rest of us LOSERS and we'll find happiness some how!


----------



## MaeB

As usual I am in awe of everything that has been posted.  Quick newbie sewing question, though!

Ok, so I'm making a blanket with some old t-shirts.  I have all of the blocks in the rows sewn together and I want to get sewing them to eachother.  My question is...what do I do with the seams?  Do I press them flat and sew them open?  Do I press them to one side and sew over them?  The tshirts are hard to press flat so this is giving me problems.  Thanks for you help.  You all are such a supportive bunch.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Bottom of page four.  What kind of prize do I get for this?  A roll of toilet paper?


----------



## tricia

Ah, part 17, gotta go finish up with 16.  You guys always seem to move fastest at the very end of one and the beginning of the other.


----------



## clairemolly

We were on page 240 when I went to my meeting this afternoon.  You guys are too quick for me to keep up.

Anyway, here is Claire's 1st day of school and my first CarlaC pleated skirt.


----------



## JPFamilyMom

You all move so fast. I'm still reading the last one as I'm trying to get caught up on everyone's designs and get acquainted. Ok, going back to pg 100 on the last thread and will try to keep up here too.


----------



## ireland_nicole

JustcallmeHappy said:


> HELP
> 
> I need some color help, I am making DD a dress with this OSU fabric and tell me which dots you think look best


You probably already decided, but I also vote for the black.


Colleen27 said:


> Wow you ladies are chatty! I'm still reading through the last thread looking for inspiration. School is starting back in less than 2 weeks, and once the big kids are gone all day once again, it will be time for me to start working on outfits for our next Disney trip! It is going to be DD1's first trip and DD8 is begging for matching outfits, so this WILL be the trip that I stop procrastinating and get at least a few outfits done. I don't have a tenth of the talent I've seen in the pics on the old thread, and I'm still new to sewing (and paint more than I sew), but I'm going to give it my best.
> 
> Here's my challenge - we're going in January so I'm kind of iffy on skirts in case we have cool days, but we'll have a couple days where we will be going from the park to a signature dinner so the outfits do have to be fairly nice/slightly dressy. Since much of my sewing thus far has been limited to embellishing jeans and trimming tees to coordinate with iron-ons or painted designs, I'm not entirely sure how to handle denim-less outfits!


We're trying to get to Disney in Dec. too.  I'm planning to actually use denim which we can never, ever do in Sept.  My thought is to do some simply sweet/stripwork/patchwork type outfits and have portrait peasants and turtlenecks available for underneath and depending on weather either matching denim bottoms or leggings.  The denim outfits I'm planning to add some ruffles, applique and "bling" to; to tie them in; I'm thinking probably a longish capri length and then I can bring knee socks for under if it's cold.  For DS there will be a selection of shorts and long pants, probably w/ "patches" of coordinating fabric- at least that's the plan for now; I've got 3 outfits sketched out so far, and got the cutest ever cars and mickey and minnie christmas fabric at Joann's today, so......  hopefully the trip will come to fruition!


danicaw said:


> I think I am still about 15 pages behind.. and still lurking
> But I made something!
> 
> Its the Patchwork Messenger bag from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its for me and I am hoping its not as bright as it seems
> The tropical print is from my DS6's first birthday. I made him a blanket out of it and have a bunch of it leftover. I have been wanting to make myself something with it. This used up the funny scraps I had and now I have about a yard for something else. Actually I used all scraps of fabric for this.. that was nice, I had to buy the D rings and O rings but that was it!
> The pattern was good. It seemed complicated at first but as I went through, it really wasn't hard at all. I am sure I will use it again.
> So, I will break it in this weekend on a quick trip to Albuquerque.
> 
> Back to lurking til school starts, we still have another week.


Great job!  I don't think it's too bright at all!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Oh..aren't you sneaky, Teresa...but here I am!!


----------



## momtoprincess A

canadianjovigirl said:


> Not that i am aware of as i am in Canada, but will have to research fabric places as the only one i am aware of is fabricland from purchasing some fabric for my daughters school project.........




Where in Canada are you?


----------



## tricia

canadianjovigirl said:


> Wow just wanted to say i have enjoyed looking at all the beautiful outfits you all have created over the last couple of months...so much so that i have gotten a plain ol sewing machine to see if i can learn this incredible skill you all seem to have!!!
> 
> Is a pillowcase dress a good place to start???  I have sewn nothing other than rag quilts so have no idea when it comes to patterns and matching material and thread etc...... but i guess i have to start somewhere so was just wondering what would be the easiest to start with??? then i guess my next step would be off to the city to find material and a pattern and whatever else i may need........
> 
> Any advice for a starting project??????????



Starting project depends on who you are sewing for.  Boy or Girl, and what age?

Also, you may only have a fabricland near you.  I don't think we have Joannes or Hobby Lobby, or Hancocks here in Canada.  There are always quilt shops though, they can be expensive, and some Walmarts still have fabric.  Where are you?




danicaw said:


> I think I am still about 15 pages behind.. and still lurking
> But I made something!
> 
> Its the Patchwork Messenger bag from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its for me and I am hoping its not as bright as it seems
> The tropical print is from my DS6's first birthday. I made him a blanket out of it and have a bunch of it leftover. I have been wanting to make myself something with it. This used up the funny scraps I had and now I have about a yard for something else. Actually I used all scraps of fabric for this.. that was nice, I had to buy the D rings and O rings but that was it!
> The pattern was good. It seemed complicated at first but as I went through, it really wasn't hard at all. I am sure I will use it again.
> So, I will break it in this weekend on a quick trip to Albuquerque.
> 
> Back to lurking til school starts, we still have another week.



Cute.  Doesn't look too bright.



clairemolly said:


> We were on page 240 when I went to my meeting this afternoon.  You guys are too quick for me to keep up.
> 
> Anyway, here is Claire's 1st day of school and my first CarlaC pleated skirt.



Love that skirt.


----------



## eeyore3847

Have been feeling really busy and just not getting much done anywhere lately... But I did finish these 3 sets 
















Lori


----------



## VBAndrea

JustcallmeHappy said:


> HELP
> 
> I need some color help, I am making DD a dress with this OSU fabric and tell me which dots you think look best


Most definitely the black - reds are too hard to match and it may look funky if it's not right.


froggy33 said:


> The move was posted at 2:56pm CST and not even an hour later I make it only on the second page!!  You guys are chatty!  Can't wait to see all the new outfits.  I am working away at getting my little one's ready for our December trip!  I'll try and post pics!
> 
> Jess


I'm jealous!  I haven't even started sewing for our trip yet.  I have two excuses though 1) I have limited experience sewing and haven't done it in a while so wanted to do a few other sewing projects to get my feet wet (thus far everything turned out great!)  2) I want the clothes to be a surprise for dd and ds.  I am making notes from the characters and will have the clothes on their beds in the morning.  Therefore, I am waiting for school to start to work on those outfits.
My other problem is I have some ideas, but keeping seeing other things I like as well and change my mind.  I only have one outfit sketched out and truely only one other one in my head.



Colleen27 said:


> Wow you ladies are chatty! I'm still reading through the last thread looking for inspiration. School is starting back in less than 2 weeks, and once the big kids are gone all day once again, it will be time for me to start working on outfits for our next Disney trip! It is going to be DD1's first trip and DD8 is begging for matching outfits, so this WILL be the trip that I stop procrastinating and get at least a few outfits done. I don't have a tenth of the talent I've seen in the pics on the old thread, and I'm still new to sewing (and paint more than I sew), but I'm going to give it my best.
> 
> Here's my challenge - we're going in January so I'm kind of iffy on skirts in case we have cool days, but we'll have a couple days where we will be going from the park to a signature dinner so the outfits do have to be fairly nice/slightly dressy. Since much of my sewing thus far has been limited to embellishing jeans and trimming tees to coordinate with iron-ons or painted designs, I'm not entirely sure how to handle denim-less outfits!


We are going in December and I am making skirts or dressing that can have leggings added under if it's cold.  I'll likely even embellish the leggings a bit, even if it's only a ruffle.  I also bought three pairs of jeans at Target for $2.48 each.  They are all size 5 and fit dd fine except length might be a hair short so I'll add ruffles.  I'll embellish those somehow as well to coordinate with her dresses.  I plan on simply sweets or vidas with leggings or jeans and knit long sleeve shirts under if it's cold.  DS will be a bit trickier.  I do have three pairs of unzip pants that I was able to find and he'll get some bowling shirts or appliqued t's.  For signature dinners if you would do a nice dress you could still put appliqued jeans under them, though leggings might be a bit nicer.  And sis you see the post on thread 16 where socks can be made into legwarmers?  Really neat idea!




canadianjovigirl said:


> Wow just wanted to say i have enjoyed looking at all the beautiful outfits you all have created over the last couple of months...so much so that i have gotten a plain ol sewing machine to see if i can learn this incredible skill you all seem to have!!!
> 
> Is a pillowcase dress a good place to start???  I have sewn nothing other than rag quilts so have no idea when it comes to patterns and matching material and thread etc...... but i guess i have to start somewhere so was just wondering what would be the easiest to start with??? then i guess my next step would be off to the city to find material and a pattern and whatever else i may need........
> 
> Any advice for a starting project??????????


Do NOT run off to the city for patterns.  Go to Youcanmakethis.com for patterns.  I promise you won't be sorry -- the patterns are soooooo much easier to follow than commercial patterns.  I have always considered myself a very inexperienced sewer and after reading these threads and picking up tips from the talented ladies and Tom in addition to the ycmt patterns, I'd made a couple of things I have never ever imagined I could do.



danicaw said:


> I think I am still about 15 pages behind.. and still lurking
> But I made something!
> 
> Its the Patchwork Messenger bag from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its for me and I am hoping its not as bright as it seems
> The tropical print is from my DS6's first birthday. I made him a blanket out of it and have a bunch of it leftover. I have been wanting to make myself something with it. This used up the funny scraps I had and now I have about a yard for something else. Actually I used all scraps of fabric for this.. that was nice, I had to buy the D rings and O rings but that was it!
> The pattern was good. It seemed complicated at first but as I went through, it really wasn't hard at all. I am sure I will use it again.
> So, I will break it in this weekend on a quick trip to Albuquerque.
> 
> Back to lurking til school starts, we still have another week.


Very cute!



clairemolly said:


> We were on page 240 when I went to my meeting this afternoon.  You guys are too quick for me to keep up.
> 
> Anyway, here is Claire's 1st day of school and my first CarlaC pleated skirt.


That turned out great!  I don't think I've ever seen anyone post a pic from that pattern yet.  Your pleats look absolutely perfect!


----------



## stephie1012

Since i managed to score an HDDR adr i wanna make dd a skirt to wear, but i cant buy any new fabric..trying to save as much as possible for the trip. So i have a few pairs of old jeans i was thinking of upcycling, anyone have any ideas or tutorials? i admit i am horrible at following a pattern, i like to see pics in tutorials lol...i probably have some of DH's jeans to use, since hes 6'5" theres alot of denim lol


----------



## stephie1012

eeyore3847 said:


> Lori



did u use a pattern for this skirt? if so was it easy? im really new to patterns, i like to wing things lol

love the 3sets.


----------



## kimmylaj

O/T shoppers beware
did you guys see these i saw them on another thread and they are too cute
mickey and minnie birks
http://static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens5301882_1244964119DisneyBirks.jpg


----------



## Clutterbug

Wow, just saw the new thread.  I'm still finishing up the old one!


----------



## disneymomof1

Page 5, Uggg, so lame, at least I made it today.  Love everything that has been posted, I have been pouring over my fabric trying to figure out my next outfit for our trip.  Lot's of fun but I have to get to work , LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> Have been feeling really busy and just not getting much done anywhere lately... But I did finish these 3 sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori, 
You are going to either have to adopt me or come out west and teach me how to sew!  Your talents are amazing.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneymomof1 said:


> Page 5, Uggg, so lame, at least I made it today.  Love everything that has been posted, I have been pouring over my fabric trying to figure out my next outfit for our trip.  Lot's of fun but I have to get to work , LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!



Right there with ya sista, I don't know if you mean really get to work as in job or have to get to work as in sewing.  Unfortunately, I have work each day and my ticket keeps going down.  I have 1 more dress to make for AK, 3 new star wars iron ones and then 1 pirate shirt for DH.

If anyone sees about 3 yards of the black pirate fabric with the red and white skull and crossbones please I am in desperate need.  It is the fabric I used for the big give boy shirts and a few for Hunter.  I also used some in a twirl skirt once.  I can't find it yet.


----------



## bclydia

canadianjovigirl said:


> Not that i am aware of as i am in Canada, but will have to research fabric places as the only one i am aware of is fabricland from purchasing some fabric for my daughters school project.........



Where in Canada are you?  We have a few of us here and perhaps we can give you some ideas where to shop.
Welcome to this addiction!



clairemolly said:


> We were on page 240 when I went to my meeting this afternoon.  You guys are too quick for me to keep up.
> 
> Anyway, here is Claire's 1st day of school and my first CarlaC pleated skirt.



Love this!  I need to try this pattern!!


----------



## jenb1023

Drumroll please. . . .

Here is my first dress ever from a pattern (Carla's Simply sweet)!  It took me forever but I did it!  I made Jordan's back to school dress!  Her first day of first grade was today!  She loved the dress and had a great day!  My baby is still five and in first grade already (she turns 6 in a few weeks) - she is growing up too fast!  It feels like she should still be in preschool.

Thanks to all of you for the encouragement and inspiration to try to sew!  Not too long ago I didn't even know how to thread the machine!  I've now made two regular sized and one ag sized pillowcase dress and my first pattern dress.  My next project may be a birthday dress if I have time!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

jenb1023 said:


> Drumroll please. . . .
> 
> Here is my first dress ever from a pattern (Carla's Simply sweet)!  It took me forever but I did it!  I made Jordan's back to school dress!  Her first day of first grade was today!  She loved the dress and had a great day!  My baby is still five and in first grade already (she turns 6 in a few weeks) - she is growing up too fast!  It feels like she should still be in preschool.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the encouragement and inspiration to try to sew!  Not too long ago I didn't even know how to thread the machine!  I've now made two regular sized and one ag sized pillowcase dress and my first pattern dress.  My next project may be a birthday dress if I have time!



Congrats on your first pattern dress it turned out great!  

Love the fabric!


----------



## eeyore3847

stephie1012 said:


> did u use a pattern for this skirt? if so was it easy? im really new to patterns, i like to wing things lol
> 
> love the 3sets.



aw thanks.. um yes it is a euro pattern that I modified a bit. I have a pattern cut out that fits my kids just perfect. it is modified from the farbenmix insa pattern



MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori,
> You are going to either have to adopt me or come out west and teach me how to sew!  Your talents are amazing.



I am in AZ in the west..lol... Thank you for the compliment.. years of practice from me... you do not want to see the things I made 15 years ago...lol

lori


----------



## eeyore3847

jenb1023 said:


> Drumroll please. . . .




Congrats I think you did awesome.. soon you'll be whipping them up in no time at all!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Just wanted to post before page 10!


----------



## Colleen27

VBAndrea said:


> We are going in December and I am making skirts or dressing that can have leggings added under if it's cold.  I'll likely even embellish the leggings a bit, even if it's only a ruffle.  I also bought three pairs of jeans at Target for $2.48 each.  They are all size 5 and fit dd fine except length might be a hair short so I'll add ruffles.  I'll embellish those somehow as well to coordinate with her dresses.  I plan on simply sweets or vidas with leggings or jeans and knit long sleeve shirts under if it's cold.  DS will be a bit trickier.  I do have three pairs of unzip pants that I was able to find and he'll get some bowling shirts or appliqued t's.  For signature dinners if you would do a nice dress you could still put appliqued jeans under them, though leggings might be a bit nicer.  And sis you see the post on thread 16 where socks can be made into legwarmers?  Really neat idea!



Wow, 2.48! I need to check our Target tomorrow while I'm in town to see if I can score a deal like that! DD8 is tall & skinny, so it is really easy to find jeans that fit her in the waist but need a little something to make up the length. Actually, that's what got me started sewing for her - she was outgrowing jeans in the length months before she was big enough to go up to the next size in the waist, so I started adding ruffles and decorations to make the jeans that fit right last a little longer. 

My DS is 11 and "too cool" for Disney clothing, so he's easy - polo or button down shirts in colors that coordinate with the girls, and khakis, jeans, or shorts. I think the only themed outfit he's going to let me do for him is something for the day they go to the Pirate's League. 

I didn't get to the page with the leg warmers yet I guess. I've been reading off and on but not keeping up, so I probably missed it. When I get bored I go through the old threads from beginning to end for ideas, so I'm sure I'll come to it soon enough! That's a cool idea too. DD8 is in dance and has quite a thing for leg warmers. It is so funny to see her wanting the same styles I'm vaguely ashamed to have worn back in the 80s!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

This is OT but when I say I was raised WDW I really mean it I was born in St. Cloud Fl,  My Uncle Ned worked at WDW and soon my Dad got a job there, Flash foward several years, My Dad helped build the Living Seas, PO along with the FQ! My Aunt Cindy also works there right behind the MK!  My Uncle is the Sanatation Supervisor for Epcot, Then MGM, Now MK and he came up with the Filtration system that keeps the small ponds clear. It was also during this time he was asked to oversee the progress on Disneyland Paris, He was there for a year. Uncle Ned has been with WDW for 32yrs. Aunt Cindy has been there for 27.


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> I found the tutorial Heather posted, let us know if you have any trouble with it!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=21575852&postcount=18261
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a picture in Photobucket, if you resize it to the littlest size (it may even say avatar size) that will be perfect.




You do realize that this post was two years ago and Heather was talking to me about setting up my avatar?  And I still haven't figured it out!    I swear I resized the picture in photobucket to the tiny size and when I put it in the spot it always comes back too large...........and I know it says it's 100x75 which should fit in.  I swear it's just me......I cannot figure out why I can't do this!


----------



## sohappy

I was lucky enough to have a moving buddy (thanks Kristine!), but I got distracted.  I have officially retired my sewing machine for this trip.  I finished my very last thing tonight!  Now all I have left is to get a few last minute things and pack.  I still have 9 days.  

I am going to take pics of everything without models (for the board from now on).  I googled my username but didn't find anything.  I did find several pics when I googled my photobucket user name.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Colleen27 said:


> I was thinking about that. DD8 loves that look - a frilly, funky skirt over lace-edged leggings, and I could probably get away with buying the leggings to match whatever I make since they seem to be back in style.
> 
> I'm not going quite so far as bringing mittens - after all, we're from Michigan and 50 is downright balmy to us in January! But I do expect some cooler weather. I have the most adorable pics from the last time we were there in Jan '08 of my kids in the pool with the lifeguards in the background in winter hats & gloves.  Apparently Floridians have a somewhat narrower definition of "swimming weather" than we do!


I've been to Disney 3 times when temps have hit the 30s.  It is one thing to tour the parks in the day with temps in the 50's but 30 is COLD when waiting for Illuminations!!!  At least for this Northeastener!



canadianjovigirl said:


> Is a pillowcase dress a good place to start???  I have sewn nothing other than rag quilts so have no idea when it comes to patterns and matching material and thread etc...... but i guess i have to start somewhere so was just wondering what would be the easiest to start with??? then i guess my next step would be off to the city to find material and a pattern and whatever else i may need........
> 
> Any advice for a starting project??????????


I started with Carla's Easy Fit Pants from YCMT and made PJ pants for my kids.  I did used to sew 15+ years ago but my kids had never seen me sew.  When my oldest (then 9) saw her PJ's she asked me how I made them look so "real".



danicaw said:


> I think I am still about 15 pages behind.. and still lurking
> But I made something!
> 
> Its the Patchwork Messenger bag from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its for me and I am hoping its not as bright as it seems
> The tropical print is from my DS6's first birthday. I made him a blanket out of it and have a bunch of it leftover. I have been wanting to make myself something with it. This used up the funny scraps I had and now I have about a yard for something else. Actually I used all scraps of fabric for this.. that was nice, I had to buy the D rings and O rings but that was it!
> The pattern was good. It seemed complicated at first but as I went through, it really wasn't hard at all. I am sure I will use it again.
> So, I will break it in this weekend on a quick trip to Albuquerque.
> 
> Back to lurking til school starts, we still have another week.


That is really cool!!!  



eeyore3847 said:


> Have been feeling really busy and just not getting much done anywhere lately... But I did finish these 3 sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Those are all great!



jenb1023 said:


> Drumroll please. . . .
> 
> Here is my first dress ever from a pattern (Carla's Simply sweet)!  It took me forever but I did it!  I made Jordan's back to school dress!  Her first day of first grade was today!  She loved the dress and had a great day!  My baby is still five and in first grade already (she turns 6 in a few weeks) - she is growing up too fast!  It feels like she should still be in preschool.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the encouragement and inspiration to try to sew!  Not too long ago I didn't even know how to thread the machine!  I've now made two regular sized and one ag sized pillowcase dress and my first pattern dress.  My next project may be a birthday dress if I have time!


That came out great!  Now you can make anything!!!


----------



## bentleygirl22

jenb1023 said:


> Drumroll please. . . .
> 
> Here is my first dress ever from a pattern (Carla's Simply sweet)!  It took me forever but I did it!  I made Jordan's back to school dress!  Her first day of first grade was today!  She loved the dress and had a great day!  My baby is still five and in first grade already (she turns 6 in a few weeks) - she is growing up too fast!  It feels like she should still be in preschool.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the encouragement and inspiration to try to sew!  Not too long ago I didn't even know how to thread the machine!  I've now made two regular sized and one ag sized pillowcase dress and my first pattern dress.  My next project may be a birthday dress if I have time!


So Cute



eeyore3847 said:


> Have been feeling really busy and just not getting much done anywhere lately... But I did finish these 3 sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I like!!



clairemolly said:


> We were on page 240 when I went to my meeting this afternoon.  You guys are too quick for me to keep up.
> 
> Anyway, here is Claire's 1st day of school and my first CarlaC pleated skirt.



LOve it


----------



## canadianjovigirl

momtoprincess A said:


> Where in Canada are you?



I am in Alberta, about an 1.5 hours from Calgary or 1.5 hours from Red Deer......


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Thanks everyone for your encourging words, but i must say i am terrified to try this and the icanmakethis.com is scaring me as i then have to print a pattern 

I really just wanted to make a couple of simple things for my 8 year old...maybe a pillowcase dress and capris or something that involves no buttons or zippers as i think that would end my sewing with that first project.........


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Another great pattern maker of children's apparel is The Children's Corner
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/menu.html
> 
> If you already have a lot of experience making clothes you may or may not find her patterns wonderful. I love her patterns, but i also like other patterns too.


I love children's corner patterns too. I think I have about 20 of them. 
*Did you get your kit in yet????*



ncmomof2 said:


> Do you live near a Hobby Lobby?  They have all their fabric matched for you!  I love it.   A pillowcase is a good place to start.  My advise is buy some cheap fabric and just go for it.  I am sure you will surprise yourself!


Woah.. are they supposed tod o that? Mine definitely does not do this. That is so nice. I hate matching fabrics.



MaeB said:


> As usual I am in awe of everything that has been posted.  Quick newbie sewing question, though!
> 
> Ok, so I'm making a blanket with some old t-shirts.  I have all of the blocks in the rows sewn together and I want to get sewing them to eachother.  My question is...what do I do with the seams?  Do I press them flat and sew them open?  Do I press them to one side and sew over them?  The tshirts are hard to press flat so this is giving me problems.  Thanks for you help.  You all are such a supportive bunch.


You could do it several different ways. Most of the ones I have seen are t shirts sewn to a woven cotton. Are you sewing the t shirt to the t shirt?
You might want to head on over to www.sewforum.com. I know they talk alot about that kind of stuff. I'm Toadstool over there too.



eeyore3847 said:


> Have been feeling really busy and just not getting much done anywhere lately... But I did finish these 3 sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


So cute! I love the Insas! I want to get that pattern, but feel silly paying that much for a pattern for a skirt. It just looks so simple. Is it??? 



kimmylaj said:


> O/T shoppers beware
> did you guys see these i saw them on another thread and they are too cute
> mickey and minnie birks
> http://static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens5301882_1244964119DisneyBirks.jpg


OMGOSH! I LIVE IN* BIRKS*!
I got all excited to order some Disney birkis then realized they are all in narrow widths! WHY OH WHY???
I found this website. 
http://www.tobiasmayer.com/birk_style.php?S_ID=3013&Image=058283s.gif&IC=
If anyone finds them in regular or wide width let me know. My feet are super wide. I usually need a WW, but can squeeze into regulars in the right type of sandals. These are the only shoes that don't hurt my high arched feet.


jenb1023 said:


>


Cute! You did a great job. She sure looks pleased!


Tykatmadismomma said:


>


Wow how neat! I hope you get some kind of family discount.


----------



## jerenaud

canadianjovigirl said:


> I am in Alberta, about an 1.5 hours from Calgary or 1.5 hours from Red Deer......



I'm about 8 hours north of you...  I just placed an order with www.kidsfabrics.com - they're in Canada, and carry licenced fabrics.  The fabrics are cheaper per yard on the american auction site, but when you figure in shipping and exchange, plus duty, this was better for me.

Erica


----------



## billwendy

I just wanted to thank Lydia  and Stephanie for helping me finish all 50 wristlets for my mom for her trip to Brazil. Thanks also to those who wanted to help but couldn't due to time factors etc - it was sooooo sweet of you to offer!!!

Each wristlet is going to have some shampoo's/lotions in it and a little card that says "Create in me a clean heart O,God; and renew a right spirit within me" Psalm 51:10 - and it will be in Portugese!! My mom and sister in law heather are going to teach a ladies class during a missions conference where my stepfather is the main speaker for the missionaries over there. They leave on Tuesday!!! Mom and Heather are praying that they will help rejuvinate and refresh the ladies who work so hard day after day reaching out to people and helping them. They are going to give each lady a wristlet - plus I made mom and heather one too!!!


----------



## canadianjovigirl

jerenaud said:


> I'm about 8 hours north of you...  I just placed an order with www.kidsfabrics.com - they're in Canada, and carry licenced fabrics.  The fabrics are cheaper per yard on the american auction site, but when you figure in shipping and exchange, plus duty, this was better for me.
> 
> Erica




Wow you must be wayyyyyyy up North   thanks i will check them out, but i guess i better figure out how much fabric i even need before i order a whole stash of it


----------



## twob4him

This proves that I lurk...in my sleep!


----------



## anggye

I still havn't been able to figure out the multi-quotes, so I just wanted to say that everything I have seen has been beautiful!! I really love the back-to-school stuff. My kids all wore "store-bought" stuff. I was trying to persuade my kindergartener to let me make her a custom for the first day but she did not want that
Oh well, she doesn't want to wear matching outfits with Miryam at DL, but I'm making her


----------



## jham

Seriously?  You all totally ran off and left me?  No FB warning or anything Teresa?   That'll teach me to spend the day taking care of the kids!


----------



## eeyore3847

*Toadstool* said:


> So cute! I love the Insas! I want to get that pattern, but feel silly paying that much for a pattern for a skirt. It just looks so simple. Is it???




well I think it is simple now... but the instructions were not in english and I had to find the translation and overall I think it was easier than other foreign patterns I have gotten!

Lori


----------



## MommyBoo!

Just a quick post on the new thread before I go to bed.  We went to the zoo on Friday and I made Chloe an Emma top.  She picked the fabrics.  It's a cute style but was a bit frustrating to make.






I made a matching head scarf and Tessa wanted one too.






We spent a lot of time by the giraffes.  We got to see them close up and they were fun to watch.  DS got pooped on by one of the birds in there.  Last time it was Chloe.  We told Tessa that she was next.  






Everything looks so great!  I wish I had time to make a first day of school dress but that's not going to happen.  My parents are taking the kids on a day trip on Saturday so maybe I can get some sewing in then.


----------



## Tweevil

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just wanted to post before page 10!



Me too!!


----------



## jerenaud

canadianjovigirl said:


> Wow you must be wayyyyyyy up North   thanks i will check them out, but i guess i better figure out how much fabric i even need before i order a whole stash of it



nah... there's another 10 hours or so more north than here, before you hit the border to the territories.  

I learned my lesson about fabric though - I shopped online a few weeks ago, and didn't buy (from the kids fabric site).  When I bought my patterns and went back to actually order the fabric, some of them were no longer available.  So buy now!!  

Erica


----------



## *Toadstool*

Everyone is quiet tonight!



billwendy said:


>





eeyore3847 said:


> well I think it is simple now... but the instructions were not in english and I had to find the translation and overall I think it was easier than other foreign patterns I have gotten!
> 
> Lori


I always feel silly buying skirt patterns. My mom always tells me skirts are so easy and you don't need a pattern. Well.. I do! 



MommyBoo! said:


> Just a quick post on the new thread before I go to bed.  We went to the zoo on Friday and I made Chloe an Emma top.  She picked the fabrics.  It's a cute style but was a bit frustrating to make.


Cute top! I love the fabrics you picked out.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

*Toadstool* said:


> Wow how neat! I hope you get some kind of family discount.



 It is a wonderful discount  When DH and I got married we wanted a honeymoon but couldnt afford one so when I told him we could get into WDW for free he said "I'm glad you told me that after we got marrried, I may have married you for your connections!"  So we go several times a year and also get to spend time with my family. My family signs us in and the tickets are park hoppers.


----------



## VBAndrea

eeyore3847 said:


> Have been feeling really busy and just not getting much done anywhere lately... But I did finish these 3 sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Cute, cute and cute!  Are these all for your dd or did you make them for someone else?  I wish I could do several outfits like that for my dd, but time and finances never seem to be on my side.  She'll have to settle for one halloween outfit (or two if she's really lucky and I decide to do a practice halloween Vida).



stephie1012 said:


> Since i managed to score an HDDR adr i wanna make dd a skirt to wear, but i cant buy any new fabric..trying to save as much as possible for the trip. So i have a few pairs of old jeans i was thinking of upcycling, anyone have any ideas or tutorials? i admit i am horrible at following a pattern, i like to see pics in tutorials lol...i probably have some of DH's jeans to use, since hes 6'5" theres alot of denim lol


Something patchwork would look really cute.  Do you have any leftover fabric in reds that would look cute with the denim?



kimmylaj said:


> O/T shoppers beware
> did you guys see these i saw them on another thread and they are too cute
> mickey and minnie birks
> http://static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens5301882_1244964119DisneyBirks.jpg


Cute, but not $130 cute!  I prefer the Payless Minnie Dot shoes (of course they didn't have those in dd's size so still on the search for something cute...)



jenb1023 said:


> Drumroll please. . . .
> 
> Here is my first dress ever from a pattern (Carla's Simply sweet)!  It took me forever but I did it!  I made Jordan's back to school dress!  Her first day of first grade was today!  She loved the dress and had a great day!  My baby is still five and in first grade already (she turns 6 in a few weeks) - she is growing up too fast!  It feels like she should still be in preschool.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the encouragement and inspiration to try to sew!  Not too long ago I didn't even know how to thread the machine!  I've now made two regular sized and one ag sized pillowcase dress and my first pattern dress.  My next project may be a birthday dress if I have time!


Looks fabulous!  Jordan looks really happy in it as well.




Colleen27 said:


> Wow, 2.48! I need to check our Target tomorrow while I'm in town to see if I can score a deal like that! DD8 is tall & skinny, so it is really easy to find jeans that fit her in the waist but need a little something to make up the length. Actually, that's what got me started sewing for her - she was outgrowing jeans in the length months before she was big enough to go up to the next size in the waist, so I started adding ruffles and decorations to make the jeans that fit right last a little longer.
> 
> My DS is 11 and "too cool" for Disney clothing, so he's easy - polo or button down shirts in colors that coordinate with the girls, and khakis, jeans, or shorts. I think the only themed outfit he's going to let me do for him is something for the day they go to the Pirate's League.
> 
> I didn't get to the page with the leg warmers yet I guess. I've been reading off and on but not keeping up, so I probably missed it. When I get bored I go through the old threads from beginning to end for ideas, so I'm sure I'll come to it soon enough! That's a cool idea too. DD8 is in dance and has quite a thing for leg warmers. It is so funny to see her wanting the same styles I'm vaguely ashamed to have worn back in the 80s!


I am starting to buy size 6 for dd for the length, but they only size 5 on clearance so ruffles it is to add a bit of length.  I got them about 3 weeks ago.  And I was back at Target today and the leggings I got for $3.50 are all gone.  I did splurge and get some Halloween leggings for $6 though -- they are really just black with different color dots and would work for times other than Halloween as well.  I want to do black toulle under dd's Halloween skirt and the leggings will help her not complain about the toulle itching.

My ds is young enough that I can get by  with a few things.  He will wear bowling shirts and will wear an appliqued t-shirt (I hope!).  My dh is the problem.  I will just have him color coordinate.

I didn't bookmark the legwarmer thing b/c it was so simple.  I think it's near the end of thread #16.  Basically you take ladies knee high socks and cut the foot off above the heel.  You either sew up that end or if needing it a little longer you take what you can from the foot of the knee high and make a cuff and sew that to the part you cut.  Easy peasy.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> This is OT but when I say I was raised WDW I really mean it I was born in St. Cloud Fl,  My Uncle Ned worked at WDW and soon my Dad got a job there, Flash foward several years, My Dad helped build the Living Seas, PO along with the FQ! My Aunt Cindy also works there right behind the MK!  My Uncle is the Sanatation Supervisor for Epcot, Then MGM, Now MK and he came up with the Filtration system that keeps the small ponds clear. It was also during this time he was asked to oversee the progress on Disneyland Paris, He was there for a year. Uncle Ned has been with WDW for 32yrs. Aunt Cindy has been there for 27.


I first went to Disney in the 70's so seeing your pic was cool!  How neat that you have relatives working there!



canadianjovigirl said:


> Thanks everyone for your encourging words, but i must say i am terrified to try this and the icanmakethis.com is scaring me as i then have to print a pattern
> 
> I really just wanted to make a couple of simple things for my 8 year old...maybe a pillowcase dress and capris or something that involves no buttons or zippers as i think that would end my sewing with that first project.........


Most YCMT patterns do not have zippers or buttonholes.  I have seen very few folks here ever use a zipper (though I'm sure Mom2rtk usues them all the time -- but not even the seamstresses working in costuming at Disney can match her sewing skills).  Try a pillowcase first and it will help build up your confidence.



billwendy said:


> I just wanted to thank Lydia  and Stephanie for helping me finish all 50 wristlets for my mom for her trip to Brazil. Thanks also to those who wanted to help but couldn't due to time factors etc - it was sooooo sweet of you to offer!!!
> 
> Each wristlet is going to have some shampoo's/lotions in it and a little card that says "Create in me a clean heart O,God; and renew a right spirit within me" Psalm 51:10 - and it will be in Portugese!! My mom and sister in law heather are going to teach a ladies class during a missions conference where my stepfather is the main speaker for the missionaries over there. They leave on Tuesday!!! Mom and Heather are praying that they will help rejuvinate and refresh the ladies who work so hard day after day reaching out to people and helping them. They are going to give each lady a wristlet - plus I made mom and heather one too!!!


Very nice work and fabric choices!




anggye said:


> I still havn't been able to figure out the multi-quotes, so I just wanted to say that everything I have seen has been beautiful!! I really love the back-to-school stuff. My kids all wore "store-bought" stuff. I was trying to persuade my kindergartener to let me make her a custom for the first day but she did not want that
> Oh well, she doesn't want to wear matching outfits with Miryam at DL, but I'm making her


Mulitquote is so easy -- though I do lose some of them from time to time.  All you do is hit the button to the right of quote (it has a quotation mark and little plus on it -- "+).  Read more posts and click on that button again if there is something you want to comment on.  Once you're done, you just hit "post reply" at the bottom left of the thread page and all the things you quoted should show up (minus one or two sometimes -- at least it's that way in my case).



MommyBoo! said:


> Just a quick post on the new thread before I go to bed.  We went to the zoo on Friday and I made Chloe an Emma top.  She picked the fabrics.  It's a cute style but was a bit frustrating to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a matching head scarf and Tessa wanted one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent a lot of time by the giraffes.  We got to see them close up and they were fun to watch.  DS got pooped on by one of the birds in there.  Last time it was Chloe.  We told Tessa that she was next.
> 
> 
> Everything looks so great!  I wish I had time to make a first day of school dress but that's not going to happen.  My parents are taking the kids on a day trip on Saturday so maybe I can get some sewing in then.


Adorable -- look the pic of the zebra scarves with the zebra in the background.


----------



## zippy99

My daughter wanted a lilo dress for our Disney trip.  As a mum who works Full Time as a Marketing Manager and also works from home doing freelance I confess I was happy to take the short cut an buy the dress.

But after searching the internet I just could not find that little red dress with white leaves.

So (please don't tease me for not sewing) I did the following:

Bought a red t-shirt dress from a Charity shop 
Bought some white cotten
Bought some Bondaweb

I made a leaf template and using the bondaweb ironed the cut out white cotton to to the dress.

Below is the result - I may not be as talented as some of you guys with the fantastic outfits you create, however, as a complete beginner I was really pleased with my first 'Costume effort' (my 11yr daughter also loves it - infact she won't stop wearing it!)


----------



## karebear1

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just wanted to post before page 10!




This just made me laugh! First laugh of the day!!!   



Tykatmadismomma said:


> This is OT but when I say I was raised WDW I really mean it I was born in St. Cloud Fl,  My Uncle Ned worked at WDW and soon my Dad got a job there, Flash foward several years, My Dad helped build the Living Seas, PO along with the FQ! My Aunt Cindy also works there right behind the MK!  My Uncle is the Sanatation Supervisor for Epcot, Then MGM, Now MK and he came up with the Filtration system that keeps the small ponds clear. It was also during this time he was asked to oversee the progress on Disneyland Paris, He was there for a year. Uncle Ned has been with WDW for 32yrs. Aunt Cindy has been there for 27.


'


Great pictures!!  NICE CONNECTIONS TOO!!! 



billwendy said:


> I just wanted to thank Lydia  and Stephanie for helping me finish all 50 wristlets for my mom for her trip to Brazil. Thanks also to those who wanted to help but couldn't due to time factors etc - it was sooooo sweet of you to offer!!!
> 
> Each wristlet is going to have some shampoo's/lotions in it and a little card that says "Create in me a clean heart O,God; and renew a right spirit within me" Psalm 51:10 - and it will be in Portugese!! My mom and sister in law heather are going to teach a ladies class during a missions conference where my stepfather is the main speaker for the missionaries over there. They leave on Tuesday!!! Mom and Heather are praying that they will help rejuvinate and refresh the ladies who work so hard day after day reaching out to people and helping them. They are going to give each lady a wristlet - plus I made mom and heather one too!!!



Such a sweet thing to do- and they turned out nice as well. 



jham said:


> Seriously?  You all totally ran off and left me?  No FB warning or anything Teresa?   That'll teach me to spend the day taking care of the kids!



Let  that be a lesson to you Missy!! ALWAYS check in on the thread ALL DAY LONG when it is getting close to the end. If necessary- ignore the kids until the change is made!!  You got here before page 10........... that's all that really matters isn't it?!? (I don't think so either, but according to Teresa- we're not loser unless we check in after page 10)


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

zippy99 said:


> My daughter wanted a lilo dress for our Disney trip.  As a mum who works Full Time as a Marketing Manager and also works from home doing freelance I confess I was happy to take the short cut an buy the dress.
> 
> But after searching the internet I just could not find that little red dress with white leaves.
> 
> So (please don't tease me for not sewing) I did the following:
> 
> Bought a red t-shirt dress from a Charity shop
> Bought some white cotten
> Bought some Bondaweb
> 
> I made a leaf template and using the bondaweb ironed the cut out white cotton to to the dress.
> 
> Below is the result - I may not be as talented as some of you guys with the fantastic outfits you create, however, as a complete beginner I was really pleased with my first 'Costume effort' (my 11yr daughter also loves it - infact she won't stop wearing it!)


That turned out great!  I love it!


billwendy said:


> I just wanted to thank Lydia  and Stephanie for helping me finish all 50 wristlets for my mom for her trip to Brazil. Thanks also to those who wanted to help but couldn't due to time factors etc - it was sooooo sweet of you to offer!!!
> 
> Each wristlet is going to have some shampoo's/lotions in it and a little card that says "Create in me a clean heart O,God; and renew a right spirit within me" Psalm 51:10 - and it will be in Portugese!! My mom and sister in law heather are going to teach a ladies class during a missions conference where my stepfather is the main speaker for the missionaries over there. They leave on Tuesday!!! Mom and Heather are praying that they will help rejuvinate and refresh the ladies who work so hard day after day reaching out to people and helping them. They are going to give each lady a wristlet - plus I made mom and heather one too!!!


That is a lot of Wristlets!  Great Job and I bet the ladies will love them.


MommyBoo! said:


> Just a quick post on the new thread before I go to bed.  We went to the zoo on Friday and I made Chloe an Emma top.  She picked the fabrics.  It's a cute style but was a bit frustrating to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a matching head scarf and Tessa wanted one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent a lot of time by the giraffes.  We got to see them close up and they were fun to watch.  DS got pooped on by one of the birds in there.  Last time it was Chloe.  We told Tessa that she was next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks so great!  I wish I had time to make a first day of school dress but that's not going to happen.  My parents are taking the kids on a day trip on Saturday so maybe I can get some sewing in then.



That top is adorable!  Sounds like you had a great time at the zoo *(except for the pooping birds)


----------



## MommyBoo!

*Toadstool* said:


> Cute top! I love the fabrics you picked out.





VBAndrea said:


> Adorable -- look the pic of the zebra scarves with the zebra in the background.



Thanks!  She got a lot of compliments at the zoo.



zippy99 said:


> My daughter wanted a lilo dress for our Disney trip.  As a mum who works Full Time as a Marketing Manager and also works from home doing freelance I confess I was happy to take the short cut an buy the dress.
> 
> But after searching the internet I just could not find that little red dress with white leaves.
> 
> So (please don't tease me for not sewing) I did the following:
> 
> Bought a red t-shirt dress from a Charity shop
> Bought some white cotten
> Bought some Bondaweb
> 
> I made a leaf template and using the bondaweb ironed the cut out white cotton to to the dress.
> 
> Below is the result - I may not be as talented as some of you guys with the fantastic outfits you create, however, as a complete beginner I was really pleased with my first 'Costume effort' (my 11yr daughter also loves it - infact she won't stop wearing it!)



That is really clever and looks great!


----------



## MommyBoo!

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> That top is adorable!  Sounds like you had a great time at the zoo *(except for the pooping birds)



Thanks!  We did have a lot of fun (except for the birds  ).


----------



## ireland_nicole

clairemolly said:


> We were on page 240 when I went to my meeting this afternoon.  You guys are too quick for me to keep up.
> 
> Anyway, here is Claire's 1st day of school and my first CarlaC pleated skirt.



I love that skirt!  I have the pattern but haven't tried that style yet.  You've inspired me!



eeyore3847 said:


> Have been feeling really busy and just not getting much done anywhere lately... But I did finish these 3 sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Love these, especially Hello Kitty!


jenb1023 said:


> Drumroll please. . . .
> 
> Here is my first dress ever from a pattern (Carla's Simply sweet)!  It took me forever but I did it!  I made Jordan's back to school dress!  Her first day of first grade was today!  She loved the dress and had a great day!  My baby is still five and in first grade already (she turns 6 in a few weeks) - she is growing up too fast!  It feels like she should still be in preschool.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the encouragement and inspiration to try to sew!  Not too long ago I didn't even know how to thread the machine!  I've now made two regular sized and one ag sized pillowcase dress and my first pattern dress.  My next project may be a birthday dress if I have time!


Well done!  It looks great!!


canadianjovigirl said:


> Thanks everyone for your encourging words, but i must say i am terrified to try this and the icanmakethis.com is scaring me as i then have to print a pattern
> 
> I really just wanted to make a couple of simple things for my 8 year old...maybe a pillowcase dress and capris or something that involves no buttons or zippers as i think that would end my sewing with that first project.........



Don't be scared, it's not nearly as bad as you think.  Try the simply sweet pattern from Carla C at youcanmakethis.com  I promise you can do it!! (I'd recommend starting w/ the jumper style, it's easier.)


----------



## jenb1023

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Congrats on your first pattern dress it turned out great!
> 
> Love the fabric!





eeyore3847 said:


> Congrats I think you did awesome.. soon you'll be whipping them up in no time at all!





lovesdumbo said:


> That came out great!  Now you can make anything!!!





bentleygirl22 said:


> So Cute





*Toadstool* said:


> Cute! You did a great job. She sure looks pleased!





VBAndrea said:


> Looks fabulous!  Jordan looks really happy in it as well.



Thank you everyone for the compliments!  I really appreciate it!



canadianjovigirl said:


> Thanks everyone for your encourging words, but i must say i am terrified to try this and the icanmakethis.com is scaring me as i then have to print a pattern
> 
> I really just wanted to make a couple of simple things for my 8 year old...maybe a pillowcase dress and capris or something that involves no buttons or zippers as i think that would end my sewing with that first project.........



You can do it!  I don't know if you saw my early post but I just made my first dress using a YCMT Carla C pattern.  Before this board, I had not touched a sewing machine since 8th grade home ec and I was not very good at it then.  Thanks to these threads I successfully made a few pillowcase dresses and my first dress.  I knew nothing!  I still don't know much - lol!



zippy99 said:


> My daughter wanted a lilo dress for our Disney trip.  As a mum who works Full Time as a Marketing Manager and also works from home doing freelance I confess I was happy to take the short cut an buy the dress.
> 
> But after searching the internet I just could not find that little red dress with white leaves.
> 
> So (please don't tease me for not sewing) I did the following:
> 
> Bought a red t-shirt dress from a Charity shop
> Bought some white cotten
> Bought some Bondaweb
> 
> I made a leaf template and using the bondaweb ironed the cut out white cotton to to the dress.
> 
> Below is the result - I may not be as talented as some of you guys with the fantastic outfits you create, however, as a complete beginner I was really pleased with my first 'Costume effort' (my 11yr daughter also loves it - infact she won't stop wearing it!)



I think it looks great!  Very creative too!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> This is OT but when I say I was raised WDW I really mean it I was born in St. Cloud Fl,  My Uncle Ned worked at WDW and soon my Dad got a job there, Flash foward several years, My Dad helped build the Living Seas, PO along with the FQ! My Aunt Cindy also works there right behind the MK!  My Uncle is the Sanatation Supervisor for Epcot, Then MGM, Now MK and he came up with the Filtration system that keeps the small ponds clear. It was also during this time he was asked to oversee the progress on Disneyland Paris, He was there for a year. Uncle Ned has been with WDW for 32yrs. Aunt Cindy has been there for 27.



What a cool story and how lucky you are to have connections!



billwendy said:


> I just wanted to thank Lydia  and Stephanie for helping me finish all 50 wristlets for my mom for her trip to Brazil. Thanks also to those who wanted to help but couldn't due to time factors etc - it was sooooo sweet of you to offer!!!
> 
> Each wristlet is going to have some shampoo's/lotions in it and a little card that says "Create in me a clean heart O,God; and renew a right spirit within me" Psalm 51:10 - and it will be in Portugese!! My mom and sister in law heather are going to teach a ladies class during a missions conference where my stepfather is the main speaker for the missionaries over there. They leave on Tuesday!!! Mom and Heather are praying that they will help rejuvinate and refresh the ladies who work so hard day after day reaching out to people and helping them. They are going to give each lady a wristlet - plus I made mom and heather one too!!!



What a wonderful idea and what a sweetheart you are to undertake that big of a project!  I am sure the ladies will love them!


----------



## tricia

jenb1023 said:


>



Good job.  Looks great.



billwendy said:


> I just wanted to thank Lydia  and Stephanie for helping me finish all 50 wristlets for my mom for her trip to Brazil. Thanks also to those who wanted to help but couldn't due to time factors etc - it was sooooo sweet of you to offer!!!
> 
> Each wristlet is going to have some shampoo's/lotions in it and a little card that says "Create in me a clean heart O,God; and renew a right spirit within me" Psalm 51:10 - and it will be in Portugese!! My mom and sister in law heather are going to teach a ladies class during a missions conference where my stepfather is the main speaker for the missionaries over there. They leave on Tuesday!!! Mom and Heather are praying that they will help rejuvinate and refresh the ladies who work so hard day after day reaching out to people and helping them. They are going to give each lady a wristlet - plus I made mom and heather one too!!!



They look great ladies.  So nice of you to do that, they will be loved I am sure.



MommyBoo! said:


> Just a quick post on the new thread before I go to bed.  We went to the zoo on Friday and I made Chloe an Emma top.  She picked the fabrics.  It's a cute style but was a bit frustrating to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a matching head scarf and Tessa wanted one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent a lot of time by the giraffes.  We got to see them close up and they were fun to watch.  DS got pooped on by one of the birds in there.  Last time it was Chloe.  We told Tessa that she was next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks so great!  I wish I had time to make a first day of school dress but that's not going to happen.  My parents are taking the kids on a day trip on Saturday so maybe I can get some sewing in then.



Nice top, and I love the zebra scarves with the zebra in the background.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> It is a wonderful discount  When DH and I got married we wanted a honeymoon but couldnt afford one so when I told him we could get into WDW for free he said "I'm glad you told me that after we got marrried, I may have married you for your connections!"  So we go several times a year and also get to spend time with my family. My family signs us in and the tickets are park hoppers.



I'm with DH, I would probably marry someone for that kind of connections too. 



zippy99 said:


> My daughter wanted a lilo dress for our Disney trip.  As a mum who works Full Time as a Marketing Manager and also works from home doing freelance I confess I was happy to take the short cut an buy the dress.
> 
> But after searching the internet I just could not find that little red dress with white leaves.
> 
> So (please don't tease me for not sewing) I did the following:
> 
> Bought a red t-shirt dress from a Charity shop
> Bought some white cotten
> Bought some Bondaweb
> 
> I made a leaf template and using the bondaweb ironed the cut out white cotton to to the dress.
> 
> Below is the result - I may not be as talented as some of you guys with the fantastic outfits you create, however, as a complete beginner I was really pleased with my first 'Costume effort' (my 11yr daughter also loves it - infact she won't stop wearing it!)



Very smart, looks good too.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Hmmm....having a problem deciding.  I need to make my youngest DD a cinderella outfit before we go.  I made my oldest the pink cindy dress.  Well, my youngest is going to have the peasant shirt with an applique of cindy on it, but I can't decide what skirt to make.  I have the light blue fabric with the princesses on it from Wally's World.  I was thinking either the patchwork twirl (but don't know if I will have the time for this one) or the scalloped twirl one.  Any suggestions or pictures you could share to help me make up my mind?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Ahhh...I wish the insanity would stop!  Why is it anybody talks about going somewhere I have to figure out what my children will wear?  We are going to a football game at my college in a few weeks...I spent all last night deisigning the kids' clothes.  Now...I must head off to the fabric store...good news (see looking for the silver lining in Timmy going to school now) I get to walk into the store ALONE and SHOP and not have to hurry...then I may need to go get some lunch...I AM EXCITED!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I guess I better post before I become an official loser. Haven't posted in awhile, been busy packing. Our stuff left on Tuesday and tomorrow we leave for the long drive out to CO. But I'm super excited to finally be leaving here and going back home.

For all you moms sending the kids off to school. Yesterday Was the first day of school out here. Ds should have had his forst day but because of the move there was no point to enroll him. I also have driven a school bus for the last few years. I actually did tear up yesterday knowing that my son should be in school and I should be driving my bus. I already miss my bus and some of my kids on the bus.

Well I'm off to get both cars loaded up and finish cleaning the house.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

JustcallmeHappy said:


> HELP
> 
> I need some color help, I am making DD a dress with this OSU fabric and tell me which dots you think look best



OH--

I say the black too...and where did you get the OSU panel...my DH is a huge OSU fan...I could see Katie needing an outfit!


----------



## t-beri

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just wanted to post before page 10!



Just by the skin of my teeth


FOR REAL!!!  Where did you get the OSU fabric.  OSU is REALLY strict about their trademark and it is nearly impossible to find licensed fabric. I might need some of that too!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Colleen27 said:


> I was thinking about that. DD8 loves that look - a frilly, funky skirt over lace-edged leggings, and I could probably get away with buying the leggings to match whatever I make since they seem to be back in style.
> 
> I'm not going quite so far as bringing mittens - after all, we're from Michigan and 50 is downright balmy to us in January! But I do expect some cooler weather. I have the most adorable pics from the last time we were there in Jan '08 of my kids in the pool with the lifeguards in the background in winter hats & gloves. Apparently Floridians have a somewhat narrower definition of "swimming weather" than we do!



I'm from Michigan too, but it can be C O L D - C O L D - C O L D walking around a park all day! It can be absolutely miserable. Seriuosly, pack a few pairs of the little magic gloves, you may thank me later! Cold at Disney is so much different than cold here at home! If you don't believe me, check out Heathersue's "Leaving the Disney Hater at Home" Trip report, Animal Kingdom day. Since she is my sister, I am going to go over to her TR and snatch her pictures for you! This was in February, but you could get this in January too (we are all born and raised Michiganders)





I was trying to find the picture of me, Heather and our brother David from one of our childhood trips that show us all bundled up in winter coats at Disney in January, but I don't think I uploaded it to Photobucket. 

I need to see your pictures! Did you get pictures of the lifeguards?




canadianjovigirl said:


> Wow just wanted to say i have enjoyed looking at all the beautiful outfits you all have created over the last couple of months...so much so that i have gotten a plain ol sewing machine to see if i can learn this incredible skill you all seem to have!!!
> 
> Is a pillowcase dress a good place to start???  I have sewn nothing other than rag quilts so have no idea when it comes to patterns and matching material and thread etc...... but i guess i have to start somewhere so was just wondering what would be the easiest to start with??? then i guess my next step would be off to the city to find material and a pattern and whatever else i may need........
> 
> Any advice for a starting project??????????



Maureen, CampingGriswalds, had a really easy idea for beginners. She took a curtain valance, sewed the sides together, and put elastic through where you would normally put the curtain rod. Voila! Cute skirt!  You can do the same type of thing when making a pillowcase dress too. There are directions for that in the bookmarks. I think it's called pillowcase dress no armholes, or something along those lines.



billwendy said:


> I love Disney in December! I have been there when its 90 and humid and there when its 30 and windy!! If you are prepared, you will be fine. Honestly, DH had to buy me a winter coat at the Magic Kingdom a few years ago!! But the day before I had been in shorts and a tshirt!! And seriously, you know those little stretchy gloves that are so tiny? Pack a few pairs - they could be a lifesaver, especially once the son goes down!!
> 
> Back to sewing!!



Yep, that's what I'm talking about! It's better to be prepared for the cold. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can you put a pettiskirt under Carla C's scalloped twirl skirt?  is this an easy pattern to make?



I've thought about that before, and it doesn't seem like it is full enough to do that. I haven't actually made one yet. Although, I've have fabric and plans to do so for quite some time! So, I'm not real sure. 



danicaw said:


> I think I am still about 15 pages behind.. and still lurking
> But I made something!
> 
> Its the Patchwork Messenger bag from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its for me and I am hoping its not as bright as it seems
> The tropical print is from my DS6's first birthday. I made him a blanket out of it and have a bunch of it leftover. I have been wanting to make myself something with it. This used up the funny scraps I had and now I have about a yard for something else. Actually I used all scraps of fabric for this.. that was nice, I had to buy the D rings and O rings but that was it!
> The pattern was good. It seemed complicated at first but as I went through, it really wasn't hard at all. I am sure I will use it again.
> So, I will break it in this weekend on a quick trip to Albuquerque.
> 
> Back to lurking til school starts, we still have another week.



That is really cute! I don't think it looks too bright or busy. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Wow; I can't believe I got left behind sniff sniff.  Hopefully it wasn't intentiona right?



Of course it wasn't! 



karebear1 said:


> You're just sayin' that to make me feel  better aren't you Teresa? I know darn well taht when someone comes along on page 10 to post for the first time- they're not gonna be a loser..... you'll tell 'em that was reserved for people on page 3 - right?? :  Oh well..... I appreciate that you are tryng to amek me feel better anyway!
> 
> I noticed your countdown tonight- your trip is coming up FAST!!!  Are the kids getting excited?



New people don't count in the before page 10 rule, and neither does my sister, cause she'll never a loser to me.  

Well, the middle of the night panic attacks started right at countdown day 39, so that is my idea of excited for a trip. The kids all like to tell me everyday how many days are left. And, Brian has started his I-should-just-stay-home-while-you-go-and-get-some-things-done-around-here rant, so I think that means HE is getting excited... So, yep, we are getting excited!!! 



clairemolly said:


> We were on page 240 when I went to my meeting this afternoon.  You guys are too quick for me to keep up.
> 
> Anyway, here is Claire's 1st day of school and my first CarlaC pleated skirt.



How cute!!!! I love her in the brown! I just love that skirt pattern! 



VBAndrea said:


> That turned out great!  I don't think I've ever seen anyone post a pic from that pattern yet.  Your pleats look absolutely perfect!



I made one for Arminda, but it's been awhile! 



stephie1012 said:


> Since i managed to score an HDDR adr i wanna make dd a skirt to wear, but i cant buy any new fabric..trying to save as much as possible for the trip. So i have a few pairs of old jeans i was thinking of upcycling, anyone have any ideas or tutorials? i admit i am horrible at following a pattern, i like to see pics in tutorials lol...i probably have some of DH's jeans to use, since hes 6'5" theres alot of denim lol



I think there might be some ideas in the bookmarks. 



jenb1023 said:


> Drumroll please. . . .
> 
> Here is my first dress ever from a pattern (Carla's Simply sweet)!  It took me forever but I did it!  I made Jordan's back to school dress!  Her first day of first grade was today!  She loved the dress and had a great day!  My baby is still five and in first grade already (she turns 6 in a few weeks) - she is growing up too fast!  It feels like she should still be in preschool.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the encouragement and inspiration to try to sew!  Not too long ago I didn't even know how to thread the machine!  I've now made two regular sized and one ag sized pillowcase dress and my first pattern dress.  My next project may be a birthday dress if I have time!



Now, wasn't that fun!!! Didn't we tell you you could do it!?! And, it turned out great!!! I'm not ready for my baby to be in 1st grade either, and she has been 6 since December! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> This is OT but when I say I was raised WDW I really mean it I was born in St. Cloud Fl,  My Uncle Ned worked at WDW and soon my Dad got a job there, Flash foward several years, My Dad helped build the Living Seas, PO along with the FQ! My Aunt Cindy also works there right behind the MK!  My Uncle is the Sanatation Supervisor for Epcot, Then MGM, Now MK and he came up with the Filtration system that keeps the small ponds clear. It was also during this time he was asked to oversee the progress on Disneyland Paris, He was there for a year. Uncle Ned has been with WDW for 32yrs. Aunt Cindy has been there for 27.



These pictures are great!!! Is it silly that I got a little teary seeing you at Disney as a little girl??  

And, could you please adopt me??   What a great discount!  I need to talk someone in my family into moving to Florida and getting a job at Disney! Then, maybe I'd be able to go for more than one day! I think I'll volunteer a few members of Brian's family for that job. 



sahm1000 said:


> You do realize that this post was two years ago and Heather was talking to me about setting up my avatar?  And I still haven't figured it out!  I swear I resized the picture in photobucket to the tiny size and when I put it in the spot it always comes back too large...........and I know it says it's 100x75 which should fit in.  I swear it's just me......I cannot figure out why I can't do this!


I did notice that, but I didn't want to point it out!   Could you send me the picture you are trying to use and I can try to figure it out for you? 




billwendy said:


> I just wanted to thank Lydia  and Stephanie for helping me finish all 50 wristlets for my mom for her trip to Brazil. Thanks also to those who wanted to help but couldn't due to time factors etc - it was sooooo sweet of you to offer!!!



Those all look so pretty. What a nice thing to do! 




MommyBoo! said:


> Just a quick post on the new thread before I go to bed.  We went to the zoo on Friday and I made Chloe an Emma top.  She picked the fabrics.  It's a cute style but was a bit frustrating to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a matching head scarf and Tessa wanted one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent a lot of time by the giraffes.  We got to see them close up and they were fun to watch.  DS got pooped on by one of the birds in there.  Last time it was Chloe.  We told Tessa that she was next.



You had me very confused for a second!!! I was scrolling up on the thread, so first I saw the giraffee and thought "That looks a lot like our zoo" Then, I saw you mentioned Tessa, and I thought "HUH? Heather went to the zoo and didn't tell me??? And she made Tessa a cute outfit without showing me???"  

I have it figured out now, don't worry! The top turned out great. I love the fabrics you used for it. 




Tykatmadismomma said:


> It is a wonderful discount  When DH and I got married we wanted a honeymoon but couldnt afford one so when I told him we could get into WDW for free he said "I'm glad you told me that after we got marrried, I may have married you for your connections!"  So we go several times a year and also get to spend time with my family. My family signs us in and the tickets are park hoppers.



Yep, you REALLY need to adopt me! 



zippy99 said:


> My daughter wanted a lilo dress for our Disney trip.  As a mum who works Full Time as a Marketing Manager and also works from home doing freelance I confess I was happy to take the short cut an buy the dress.
> 
> But after searching the internet I just could not find that little red dress with white leaves.
> 
> So (please don't tease me for not sewing) I did the following:
> 
> Bought a red t-shirt dress from a Charity shop
> Bought some white cotten
> Bought some Bondaweb
> 
> I made a leaf template and using the bondaweb ironed the cut out white cotton to to the dress.
> 
> Below is the result - I may not be as talented as some of you guys with the fantastic outfits you create, however, as a complete beginner I was really pleased with my first 'Costume effort' (my 11yr daughter also loves it - infact she won't stop wearing it!)



WOW!!! That looks GREAT!!! Your daughter really looks happy in it too! Good job! 



karebear1 said:


> Let  that be a lesson to you Missy!! ALWAYS check in on the thread ALL DAY LONG when it is getting close to the end. If necessary- ignore the kids until the change is made!!  You got here before page 10........... that's all that really matters isn't it?!? (I don't think so either, but according to Teresa- we're not loser unless we check in after page 10)



Are you DOUBTING me????? 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Hmmm....having a problem deciding.  I need to make my youngest DD a cinderella outfit before we go.  I made my oldest the pink cindy dress.  Well, my youngest is going to have the peasant shirt with an applique of cindy on it, but I can't decide what skirt to make.  I have the light blue fabric with the princesses on it from Wally's World.  I was thinking either the patchwork twirl (but don't know if I will have the time for this one) or the scalloped twirl one.  Any suggestions or pictures you could share to help me make up my mind?



After seeing the fabulous Cinderella one Heather just made, my vote is for the scallopini!


----------



## ibesue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ahhh...I wish the insanity would stop!  Why is it anybody talks about going somewhere I have to figure out what my children will wear?  We are going to a football game at my college in a few weeks...I spent all last night deisigning the kids' clothes.  Now...I must head off to the fabric store...good news (see looking for the silver lining in Timmy going to school now) I get to walk into the store ALONE and SHOP and not have to hurry...then I may need to go get some lunch...I AM EXCITED!







PrincessMickey said:


> I guess I better post before I become an official loser. Haven't posted in awhile, been busy packing. Our stuff left on Tuesday and tomorrow we leave for the long drive out to CO. But I'm super excited to finally be leaving here and going back home.



Good luck with your move!



billwendy said:


> I just wanted to thank Lydia  and Stephanie for helping me finish all 50 wristlets for my mom for her trip to Brazil. Thanks also to those who wanted to help but couldn't due to time factors etc - it was sooooo sweet of you to offer!!!
> 
> Each wristlet is going to have some shampoo's/lotions in it and a little card that says "Create in me a clean heart O,God; and renew a right spirit within me" Psalm 51:10 - and it will be in Portugese!! My mom and sister in law heather are going to teach a ladies class during a missions conference where my stepfather is the main speaker for the missionaries over there. They leave on Tuesday!!! Mom and Heather are praying that they will help rejuvinate and refresh the ladies who work so hard day after day reaching out to people and helping them. They are going to give each lady a wristlet - plus I made mom and heather one too!!!



They turned out so great!  I think the ladies will love them!  I am sorry my DH got sick and I couldn't help you.  



jham said:


> Seriously?  You all totally ran off and left me?  No FB warning or anything Teresa?   That'll teach me to spend the day taking care of the kids!



There should be a facebook notification when a move is coming!  



VBAndrea said:


> I first went to Disney in the 70's so seeing your pic was cool!  How neat that you have relatives working there!



  I won't even say when I started going to Disneyland.  Let's see what was their last anniversary???  My family started going the year they opened.  We lived in San Diego and my grandparents lived in Long Beach CA.  So driving up to Long Beach we always went right past Disneyland.  It was a contest to see who could see the Matterhorn the first!!  It was the tallest thing for miles.  Otherwise, all you saw were orange trees!  For many years we went once a year!  Growing up near the parks, we always had school trips there.  I love to watch some of the old specials they filmed at Disneyland.  Brings back a lot of childhood memories!  



zippy99 said:


> My daughter wanted a lilo dress for our Disney trip.  As a mum who works Full Time as a Marketing Manager and also works from home doing freelance I confess I was happy to take the short cut an buy the dress.
> 
> But after searching the internet I just could not find that little red dress with white leaves.
> 
> So (please don't tease me for not sewing) I did the following:
> 
> Bought a red t-shirt dress from a Charity shop
> Bought some white cotten
> Bought some Bondaweb
> 
> I made a leaf template and using the bondaweb ironed the cut out white cotton to to the dress.
> 
> Below is the result - I may not be as talented as some of you guys with the fantastic outfits you create, however, as a complete beginner I was really pleased with my first 'Costume effort' (my 11yr daughter also loves it - infact she won't stop wearing it!)



Hey I have done this before.  This was Kadie's costume for Halloween last year and I could not find the kind of polka dots I wanted.  So I made a white skirt and added big dots!  





Lori, so cute with the Insa skirt.  How did you find the skirt ran?  I have had the pattern for a while and was planning on making Kadie a couple of them.  I am always nervous when starting a new pattern!


----------



## MommyBoo!

tricia said:


> Nice top, and I love the zebra scarves with the zebra in the background.



Thank you!



teresajoy said:


> You had me very confused for a second!!! I was scrolling up on the thread, so first I saw the giraffee and thought "That looks a lot like our zoo" Then, I saw you mentioned Tessa, and I thought "HUH? Heather went to the zoo and didn't tell me??? And she made Tessa a cute outfit without showing me???"
> 
> I have it figured out now, don't worry! The top turned out great. I love the fabrics you used for it.




  There is a little girl named Tessa who lives about 3 miles from us with the same middle name as my Tessa.  Her mom freaked out when she heard me use both names for Tessa once when we were out at the store and she was goofing around.  I was laughing at something she had done  - the mom thought I was laughing at her daughter!  Once I explained it, she thought it was really cool that not only had she met another Tessa but that they both had the same middle name!

Thank you.  Chloe picked the fabrics and has a long "shopping list" for my next projects.


----------



## stephie1012

i need hair help! So i just realized DD is doing BBB for her bday and then is having dinner at 1900PF..problem is she will be wearing a Drizella dress, that i bought from  So what kind of bow can i clip to her hair that will look like drizella's? i saw some simple blue bows but they are on alligator clips, how could i make that work?


----------



## karebear1

PrincessMickey said:


> I guess I better post before I become an official loser. Haven't posted in awhile, been busy packing. Our stuff left on Tuesday and tomorrow we leave for the long drive out to CO. But I'm super excited to finally be leaving here and going back home.



Good idea posting before page 10!!  Once you're labeled  around here- it STICKS!! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ahhh...I wish the insanity would stop!  Why is it anybody talks about going somewhere I have to figure out what my children will wear?  We are going to a football game at my college in a few weeks...I spent all last night deisigning the kids' clothes.  Now...I must head off to the fabric store...good news (see looking for the silver lining in Timmy going to school now) I get to walk into the store ALONE and SHOP and not have to hurry...then I may need to go get some lunch...I AM EXCITED!




We all must suffer sometime in our lives- it  builds character ya know!




teresajoy said:


> New people don't count in the before page 10 rule, and neither does my sister, cause she'll never a loser to me.
> 
> Well, the middle of the night panic attacks started right at countdown day 39, so that is my idea of excited for a trip. The kids all like to tell me everyday how many days are left. And, Brian has started his I-should-just-stay-home-while-you-go-and-get-some-things-done-around-here rant, so I think that means HE is getting excited... So, yep, we are getting excited!!!



I need you for a sister!

MOTPA-  LOVE IT!!!  Are you having dreams about what you still need to finish before the trip?  Wht are you looking forward to the most? How about the little kiddles- what do they want to do the most?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MommyBoo! said:


> Just a quick post on the new thread before I go to bed.  We went to the zoo on Friday and I made Chloe an Emma top.  She picked the fabrics.  It's a cute style but was a bit frustrating to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks so great!  I wish I had time to make a first day of school dress but that's not going to happen.  My parents are taking the kids on a day trip on Saturday so maybe I can get some sewing in then.



adorable, simply adorable!


----------



## ireland_nicole

stephie1012 said:


> i need hair help! So i just realized DD is doing BBB for her bday and then is having dinner at 1900PF..problem is she will be wearing a Drizella dress, that i bought from  So what kind of bow can i clip to her hair that will look like drizella's? i saw some simple blue bows but they are on alligator clips, how could i make that work?



I think the alligator clip style would be ideal, because you could just slip in through the hair on top of her head after the bun was done.  Hopefully you could just slide it out, too at the end of the night without taking her 'do down.


----------



## gcast1

I may be a serious lurker but I am NOT a loser (this time anyway).

Glenda


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> I'm jealous!  I haven't even started sewing for our trip yet.  I have two excuses though 1) I have limited experience sewing and haven't done it in a while so wanted to do a few other sewing projects to get my feet wet (thus far everything turned out great!)  2) I want the clothes to be a surprise for dd and ds.  I am making notes from the characters and will have the clothes on their beds in the morning.  Therefore, I am waiting for school to start to work on those outfits.
> My other problem is I have some ideas, but keeping seeing other things I like as well and change my mind.  I only have one outfit sketched out and truely only one other one in my head.



We'll obviously be there the same exact time!!  We're going Dec 5-12!  I am still trying to decide where the heck we are staying - things keep changing!

The only reason I have started sewing is that I know if I don't I won't get done!!  I am an incredible procrastinator!!  Plus, I work full time, and can't sew until my 1 year old goes to bed about 9pm.  So, I have a lot of late nights!  I also plan on making all my own pettiskirts, and those take forever!

I understand about changing your mind!  I have been back and forth.  I have just a ton of great ideas from these boards.  I am having trouble narrowing them down!


----------



## VBAndrea

zippy99 said:


> My daughter wanted a lilo dress for our Disney trip.  As a mum who works Full Time as a Marketing Manager and also works from home doing freelance I confess I was happy to take the short cut an buy the dress.
> 
> But after searching the internet I just could not find that little red dress with white leaves.
> 
> So (please don't tease me for not sewing) I did the following:
> 
> Bought a red t-shirt dress from a Charity shop
> Bought some white cotten
> Bought some Bondaweb
> 
> I made a leaf template and using the bondaweb ironed the cut out white cotton to to the dress.
> 
> Below is the result - I may not be as talented as some of you guys with the fantastic outfits you create, however, as a complete beginner I was really pleased with my first 'Costume effort' (my 11yr daughter also loves it - infact she won't stop wearing it!)


Looks awesome!  You should be very proud of your creation and even more so since your dd loves it so much.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Hmmm....having a problem deciding.  I need to make my youngest DD a cinderella outfit before we go.  I made my oldest the pink cindy dress.  Well, my youngest is going to have the peasant shirt with an applique of cindy on it, but I can't decide what skirt to make.  I have the light blue fabric with the princesses on it from Wally's World.  I was thinking either the patchwork twirl (but don't know if I will have the time for this one) or the scalloped twirl one.  Any suggestions or pictures you could share to help me make up my mind?


I really think a patchwork would great with a peasant shirt.  You'll have time (heck, who I am I to tell you this -- I've never attempted a patchwork before).



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ahhh...I wish the insanity would stop!  Why is it anybody talks about going somewhere I have to figure out what my children will wear?  We are going to a football game at my college in a few weeks...I spent all last night deisigning the kids' clothes.  Now...I must head off to the fabric store...good news (see looking for the silver lining in Timmy going to school now) I get to walk into the store ALONE and SHOP and not have to hurry...then I may need to go get some lunch...I AM EXCITED!


I am in shopping envy!  I have 1.5 more weeks before I can shop alone.  I adore my children and love having them home, but I wish there was just one day every week that I could ahve all to myself to shop alone.  It doesn't help that dh has been gone most of Aug and I can't even get a weekend day to myself.  Have a FABULOUS time at the fabric store!



PrincessMickey said:


> I guess I better post before I become an official loser. Haven't posted in awhile, been busy packing. Our stuff left on Tuesday and tomorrow we leave for the long drive out to CO. But I'm super excited to finally be leaving here and going back home.
> 
> For all you moms sending the kids off to school. Yesterday Was the first day of school out here. Ds should have had his forst day but because of the move there was no point to enroll him. I also have driven a school bus for the last few years. I actually did tear up yesterday knowing that my son should be in school and I should be driving my bus. I already miss my bus and some of my kids on the bus.
> 
> Well I'm off to get both cars loaded up and finish cleaning the house.


Bless you for being a school bus driver ~ I'd be tearing up if I had to be one.  The thought of driving a huge bus scares me but with 50 noisy kids on it as well -- no thank you!  Good luck with your move.



stephie1012 said:


> i need hair help! So i just realized DD is doing BBB for her bday and then is having dinner at 1900PF..problem is she will be wearing a Drizella dress, that i bought from  So what kind of bow can i clip to her hair that will look like drizella's? i saw some simple blue bows but they are on alligator clips, how could i make that work?


Will she wear a headband?  That might work.



froggy33 said:


> We'll obviously be there the same exact time!!  We're going Dec 5-12!  I am still trying to decide where the heck we are staying - things keep changing!
> 
> The only reason I have started sewing is that I know if I don't I won't get done!!  I am an incredible procrastinator!!  Plus, I work full time, and can't sew until my 1 year old goes to bed about 9pm.  So, I have a lot of late nights!  I also plan on making all my own pettiskirts, and those take forever!
> 
> I understand about changing your mind!  I have been back and forth.  I have just a ton of great ideas from these boards.  I am having trouble narrowing them down!


I am lucky, I work very part time (about 1 day per week) and both my children are in school full time (even pre-K for my daughter last year was full time).  I do have an hour's drive every morning and afternoon taking them and picking them up, but I'm generally home alone between 9am and 2:30pm.  I would think I should be able to accomplish at least an outfit a week.  I guess it all depends on how well I can applique b/c I have a couple of outfits in my head that will require a lot of applique.  Eeeks!  Now that I think about it I may not have enought time!
We won't arrive until the 6th.  I am very worried about ADRS because by the time they post hours I think I'll only have one or two days to figure things out.  Also, it's now free dining and that will make things worse (and what's even worse is we don't qualify for free dining ).
Are you doing MVMCP?  I was going to do ds an appliqued long sleeve t with Mickey in a Santa's hat and make dd a coordinating Vida (with more detail) and just this morning they inform me that they don't like Mickey or Minnie Mouse!  What?????!!!!!!  Donald and Daisy are fine as is Pluto, but not M&M.  Argh!  What's a mother to do?  DD is getting a Minnie dot dress and I don't want any complaints!
Anyway, we are staying at AKL (only b/c we got 40% off which is why we won't get free dining).  I am very excited about it, though likely we won't have that much time in our room.


----------



## emcreative

MommyBoo! said:


> Chloe picked the fabrics and has a long "shopping list" for my next projects.



This made me laugh. My girls also have a "list" of projects for me that keeps growing.  I have another tunic, a spongebob pants outfit and a vida on the list with fabric, thread, etc sitting here waiting and ready to go!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

stephie1012 said:


> i need hair help! So i just realized DD is doing BBB for her bday and then is having dinner at 1900PF..problem is she will be wearing a Drizella dress, that i bought from  So what kind of bow can i clip to her hair that will look like drizella's? i saw some simple blue bows but they are on alligator clips, how could i make that work?



Definitely do a headband.  Depending what hairstyle she picks at BBB, their hair is practically glued to their heads.  Aisling had the Princess (bun) style last year and we wouldn't have been able to get clips in it.  She walked around the parks for two days, swam, and slept in the hairstyle and I still needed to wash it several times to get all the stuff out.


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> MOTPA-  LOVE IT!!!  Are you having dreams about what you still need to finish before the trip?  Wht are you looking forward to the most? How about the little kiddles- what do they want to do the most?



Well, if I could sleep, it would be a dream! Uggh, so much sewing I want to do and so many things I HAVE to do! We got our Magical Express luggage tags yesterday!!! I was so esited!!! I don't know that I'm looking forward to most. We've never stayed on property before. I really love 1900 Park Fare so I'm looking forward to that. We are only going to Epcot, I'm looking forward to that too.  I'm hoping it will be a very relaxed week, since we are only going to that one park one day. I enjoy going to the different resorts and looking around. The kids, I really don't know what they are looking forward to either! I think they are hoping we will get more tickets! Lydia keeps talking about meeting Drizella again, so I think that is high on her list! 





gcast1 said:


> I may be a serious lurker but I am NOT a loser (this time anyway).
> 
> Glenda




Good girl! 


MommyBoo! said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little girl named Tessa who lives about 3 miles from us with the same middle name as my Tessa.  Her mom freaked out when she heard me use both names for Tessa once when we were out at the store and she was goofing around.  I was laughing at something she had done  - the mom thought I was laughing at her daughter!  Once I explained it, she thought it was really cool that not only had she met another Tessa but that they both had the same middle name!
> 
> Thank you.  Chloe picked the fabrics and has a long "shopping list" for my next projects.



How funny that you met someone named Tessa AND with the middle name as your daughter! If the middle name was Jane, that would be very odd!


----------



## Mirb1214

OH NO!!  Am I a loser yet???


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> OH--
> 
> I say the black too...and where did you get the OSU panel...my DH is a huge OSU fan...I could see Katie needing an outfit!





t-beri said:


> Just by the skin of my teeth
> 
> 
> FOR REAL!!!  Where did you get the OSU fabric.  OSU is REALLY strict about their trademark and it is nearly impossible to find licensed fabric. I might need some of that too!!!




Hey, I got the OSU panel on  but its not fabric (I have Yet to find Any OSU Fabric) Its from the sheet set that you can buy online (i think its like 35-40 bucks for a twin set) Anyway its the pillow case  



Also since when is all hairbow glue so darn toxic? The glue I just got home says it can cause cancer in the state of CA and the poor cord off my new hot glue gun says "contains lead, wash hands after using.."


----------



## fairygoodmother

cutting it close...did I make it before page 10?

The pile of fabrics for poohnpigletsCA's girls has begun talking back to me.  Time to get into full blown sewing mode.  This will not be easy...especially since I don't get to make the trip with them.  In fact, I don't think they even considered taking me.... hmmmmm.  

That's okay.  I get to go to Tahoe for a few days the week before THEY leave.  DH has a co-worker with a timeshare on the beach, south shore.  She's offered it to us at the end of her week.  I'm thinking I'll need a little time at the beach by then.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

fairygoodmother said:


> cutting it close...did I make it before page 10?
> 
> The pile of fabrics for poohnpigletsCA's girls has begun talking back to me.  Time to get into full blown sewing mode.  This will not be easy...especially since I don't get to make the trip with them.  In fact, I don't think they even considered taking me.... hmmmmm.
> 
> That's okay.  I get to go to Tahoe for a few days the week before THEY leave.  DH has a co-worker with a timeshare on the beach, south shore.  She's offered it to us at the end of her week.  I'm thinking I'll need a little time at the beach by then.




Oh no...if you do all of my sewing I'll take you!  But maybe i should rethink that if fabric is talking to you...hmmm...maybe you do need that time at the beach!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

JustcallmeHappy said:


> Also since when is all hairbow glue so darn toxic? The glue I just got home says it can cause cancer in the state of CA and the poor cord off my new hot glue gun says "contains lead, wash hands after using.."




That cancer in CA warning is on a LOT of things.


----------



## emcreative

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh no...if you do all of my sewing I'll take you!



LOL I was thinking the same thing!

And I don't think it's "losers" who come in after page 10...I like to think of them as those cool, fashionably late people who arrive to a party an hour or so after the start so that all eyes are on them as they make a grand entrance!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> That cancer in CA warning is on a LOT of things.



so why can it cause cancer in CA but no other states? (I am not trying to start a debate,  I just really don't know)


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!

I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!






The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.





Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.








The skirt on Tessa's outfit is removable (I put snaps in the back) and here is Sawyer's t-shirt without the vest.  I stitched the design on some fabric and then sewed the piece onto the shirt.  I left the edges frayed.








Close-ups of the appliques I digitized:


----------



## emcreative

JustcallmeHappy said:


> so why can it cause cancer in CA but no other states? (I am not trying to start a debate,  I just really don't know)



CA has a different threshhold for labeling projects (and deciding something causes cancer)


----------



## emcreative

Heather they look adorable!


----------



## msumissa

There is nothing wrong with that!  In fact I am working on some MSU Spartan Vida's tonight!


----------



## emcreative

msumissa said:


> There is nothing wrong with that!  In fact I am working on some MSU Spartan Vida's tonight!




Oh I can't wait to see them.  I used to live in East Lansing! I hate to admit it but we are starting to become UofM fans now, too, though...I figure since they saved the lives of two of my children, they deserve some of our attention!


----------



## snubie

Page 10???  Already???


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


>



 Just gorgeous, Heather!!  Love, love, love, love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

VBAndrea said:


> Cute, cute and cute!  Are these all for your dd or did you make them for someone else?  I wish I could do several outfits like that for my dd, but time and finances never seem to be on my side.  She'll have to settle for one halloween outfit (or two if she's really lucky and I decide to do a practice halloween Vida).
> 
> .


actually I do make for my daughter and others. I do sometimes OOAK's and put them up below in my siggy....





zippy99 said:


>



that is extremly creative.. great job!

Lori


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt on Tessa's outfit is removable (I put snaps in the back) and here is Sawyer's t-shirt without the vest.  I stitched the design on some fabric and then sewed the piece onto the shirt.  I left the edges frayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups of the appliques I digitized:




ABSOLUTELY precious! And SO original. GREAT JOB!


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt on Tessa's outfit is removable (I put snaps in the back) and here is Sawyer's t-shirt without the vest.  I stitched the design on some fabric and then sewed the piece onto the shirt.  I left the edges frayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups of the appliques I digitized:



SO cute!  did you sew the ribbon on to the sheer fabric?  Or is it a stripe on the fabric?


----------



## gcast1

Heather - your applique designs are fabulous.  You're going to push me into buying that embroidery machine if you don't stop doing such beautiful designs.

Glenda


----------



## stephie1012

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.



i LOVE it!! both outfits are super cute and totally original!!


----------



## emcreative

gcast1 said:


> Heather - your applique designs are fabulous.  You're going to push me into buying that embroidery machine if you don't stop doing such beautiful designs.
> 
> Glenda



Hey Heather, someone to fund part of the surgery on your RIGHT eye!


----------



## phins_jazy

Checkin in....fashionably late of course.


----------



## VBAndrea

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt on Tessa's outfit is removable (I put snaps in the back) and here is Sawyer's t-shirt without the vest.  I stitched the design on some fabric and then sewed the piece onto the shirt.  I left the edges frayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups of the appliques I digitized:



WAY, WAY, WAY too cute!!!!  If Jasmine isn't at Akershus you must hunt her down in Morocco.  And with those outfits if your first post was on page 50 we'd all understand.  I can't beleive the Jasmine applique -- I adore it.  Can't show my daughter that outfit or I'll be in trouble!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thank you so much for the compliments!  I'm still always so unsure about the stuff I make.  But, you always make me feel better!



teresajoy said:


> Benita, why do you still have no avatar???  Come on, do it for me!


We MUST get you an avatar!  



teresajoy said:


> I was just thinking today that if I were guaranteed a tragedy free pregnancy, I would have another baby!


Me too!  I want another baby!




momtoprincess A said:


>


Wow, what fabulous costumes!!! You are really talented!  I have the pattern for that fairy costume, but I've never attempted it.  It's SO pretty!



teresajoy said:


> I found the tutorial Heather posted, let us know if you have any trouble with it!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=21575852&postcount=18261


I can't believe you dug up that old post!  How long did that take you?



Colleen27 said:


> I'm not going quite so far as bringing mittens - after all, we're from Michigan and 50 is downright balmy to us in January! But I do expect some cooler weather. I have the most adorable pics from the last time we were there in Jan '08 of my kids in the pool with the lifeguards in the background in winter hats & gloves. Apparently Floridians have a somewhat narrower definition of "swimming weather" than we do!


I was born and raised in Michigan, and our AK day in February was the coldest I've ever been in my life.  It was high 30's,  low 40's and windy.  It was miserable, awful, bone chilling cold!  I had a winter coat, gloves, and a hat and I was still freezing!  I've been other times in February where the weather was beautiful!  Actually, a few days after this, it was in the 80's!  You never know what you're going to get!  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can you put a pettiskirt under Carla C's scalloped twirl skirt?  is this an easy pattern to make?


I tried putting one under Tessa's and it wasn't quite full enough.  If you made it a little fuller, it would work.  It's an easy pattern, but more time consuming than most of Carla's patterns.  



danicaw said:


> /QUOTE]
> That looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> clairemolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> eeyore3847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are great!  I love that you consider finishing 3 outfits as not getting much done!
> 
> 
> 
> jenb1023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did a fantastic job!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tykatmadismomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the old pictures!  That is so cool that you get into Disney for free and have so much history there!
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are great, Wendy!
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You all totally ran off and left me?  No FB warning or anything Teresa?  That'll teach me to spend the day taking care of the kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, she's my sister and I didn't even get a heads up!
> 
> 
> 
> MommyBoo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello fellow Tessa mommy!!!  What is her middle name?  My Tessa is a Tessa Jane.  I almost never hear the name, so it's funny that you have someone that lives so close to you named Tessa!  I love the zoo outfit and the head scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> zippy99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it!! What a clever idea!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> New people don't count in the before page 10 rule, and neither does my sister, cause she'll never a loser to me.
> 
> Well, the middle of the night panic attacks started right at countdown day 39, so that is my idea of excited for a trip. The kids all like to tell me everyday how many days are left. And, Brian has started his I-should-just-stay-home-while-you-go-and-get-some-things-done-around-here rant, so I think that means HE is getting excited... So, yep, we are getting excited!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Teresa!
> 
> Tessa is already getting herself all worked up over leaving Daddy and Grandma for a week.  So, I guess we're getting excited too!
> 
> 
> 
> gcast1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a serious lurker but I am NOT a loser (this time anyway).
> 
> Glenda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You certainly aren't!  I know for sure since I've met you in person!  Did you see the picture I posted on the last thread?
> 
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO cute!  did you sew the ribbon on to the sheer fabric?  Or is it a stripe on the fabric?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sheer fabric is striped.  I HATE working with sheer fabric.  I was ready to toss the whole thing!  It still doesn't look right, but I suppose it's good enough!
> 
> 
> 
> gcast1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heather - your applique designs are fabulous.  You're going to push me into buying that embroidery machine if you don't stop doing such beautiful designs.
> 
> Glenda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to take your husband up on that machine!!! You know you want it!
Click to expand...


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> Me too!  I want another baby!



Now you know why I ended up adopting two!


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt on Tessa's outfit is removable (I put snaps in the back) and here is Sawyer's t-shirt without the vest.  I stitched the design on some fabric and then sewed the piece onto the shirt.  I left the edges frayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups of the appliques I digitized:


HEATHER...>WOW.....WOW...so adorable!!!!!!  I love it!!


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> Now you know why I ended up adopting two!


I came close to doing the same thing this Spring.  It didn't work out.


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!



Great job Heather!!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

My 2nd Vida, my 2nd applique...






The coloring picture I had of piglet had one of his eyebrows askew.  I think he's supposed to be raising an eyebrow.  I thought it was cute but now I think it looks completely dorky so I'll probably change it.





sooooo...I think I know a 5 year old who'll like it.  After I made her sister's she told me she wanted one "just exactly like it, only pink with Piglet".  She also got to decide this morning whether she wanted green on the sides or if I needed to return to the fabric store for more pink.  We (and by "we" I mean KAREN)  had a cutting mishap.  She needs to stick to her glue guns I guess.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Heather! That is some cute stuff...and your sewing looks good too!  I love the pic of her kissing him on the head!  Too cute!  The outfits did turn out wonderful!

Does anybody know of a pattern that is in print for the Star Wars costumes?  I tried looking around and NADA...I did find some OOP on  so I may have to go that way...ugh my silly kids...the want to be Luke and Leia for Halloween and Timmy is going to be a Jawa.


----------



## disneymomof1

For all of us that are going soon, they extended the Wishes Dessert Party at the Magic Kingdom.  You have to call and reserve through the dining line.  I think I will call, it looks great !!!

I so want another baby, sadly I cannot have any more children.  We have been looking into the foster to adopt in our state.  My cousin couldn't have children and she started filling out adoption applications and then a friend of a friend of a friend told her about a young girl that wanted to give up her baby, so bing bang boom, she adopted the cutest little girl.  Somehow I am hoping it will happen that way for me. I so have baby fever right now, and I am so upset, DH doesn't understand, but I know you all do


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> My 2nd Vida, my 2nd applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coloring picture I had of piglet had one of his eyebrows askew.  I think he's supposed to be raising an eyebrow.  I thought it was cute but now I think it looks completely dorky so I'll probably change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooo...I think I know a 5 year old who'll like it.  After I made her sister's she told me she wanted one "just exactly like it, only pink with Piglet".  She also got to decide this morning whether she wanted green on the sides or if I needed to return to the fabric store for more pink.  We (and by "we" I mean KAREN)  had a cutting mishap.  She needs to stick to her glue guns I guess.



Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

She will LOVE it! Where is the rick rack? 

Has the black fabric started talking to you yet? Daddy's 40th Birthday Jack skellington party is this Saturday. I think Sierra is more excited about her Jack outfit than she is about the bounce house.

You gave me a pattern and thought it would come out ok, um how long have you know me?


----------



## tricia

Can someone help me out?  I can't find a template for the Minnie Head bow anywhere in photobucket.  Does anyone have one handy?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

fairygoodmother said:


> My 2nd Vida, my 2nd applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coloring picture I had of piglet had one of his eyebrows askew.  I think he's supposed to be raising an eyebrow.  I thought it was cute but now I think it looks completely dorky so I'll probably change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooo...I think I know a 5 year old who'll like it.  After I made her sister's she told me she wanted one "just exactly like it, only pink with Piglet".  She also got to decide this morning whether she wanted green on the sides or if I needed to return to the fabric store for more pink.  We (and by "we" I mean KAREN)  had a cutting mishap.  She needs to stick to her glue guns I guess.




so cute...I love Piglet and it really looks great!


----------



## eeyore3847

HeatherSue said:


> These are great!  I love that you consider finishing 3 outfits as not getting much done!



I know...lol.. I had a lot more planned to do...lol


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> actually I do make for my daughter and others. I do sometimes OOAK's and put them up below in my siggy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is extremly creative.. great job!
> 
> Lori


umm, what's OOAK?



HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!


Those are Awesome!!!!!!!!!


fairygoodmother said:


> My 2nd Vida, my 2nd applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coloring picture I had of piglet had one of his eyebrows askew.  I think he's supposed to be raising an eyebrow.  I thought it was cute but now I think it looks completely dorky so I'll probably change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooo...I think I know a 5 year old who'll like it.  After I made her sister's she told me she wanted one "just exactly like it, only pink with Piglet".  She also got to decide this morning whether she wanted green on the sides or if I needed to return to the fabric store for more pink.  We (and by "we" I mean KAREN)  had a cutting mishap.  She needs to stick to her glue guns I guess.


I really like piglet just as he is!  I love the dress, it's adorable!


disneymomof1 said:


> For all of us that are going soon, they extended the Wishes Dessert Party at the Magic Kingdom.  You have to call and reserve through the dining line.  I think I will call, it looks great !!!
> 
> I so want another baby, sadly I cannot have any more children.  We have been looking into the foster to adopt in our state.  My cousin couldn't have children and she started filling out adoption applications and then a friend of a friend of a friend told her about a young girl that wanted to give up her baby, so bing bang boom, she adopted the cutest little girl.  Somehow I am hoping it will happen that way for me. I so have baby fever right now, and I am so upset, DH doesn't understand, but I know you all do



I do know how you feel.  I'm grateful for the 2 I have, but almost died having them, and they have disabilities in part because of the complications I had.  So no more pregnancies for me.  I still have baby ache too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am just desperate for 3 yards of either one of these fabrics.  Please if you see them when you are out let me know so I could call the store or pick them up and I will pay for the shipping and effort.

I went to make DH a pirate shirt to match our outfits and all I have left is scraps.  I think I got it at JoAnn's but won't be there till next Sunday the 7th and even then don't know if they have it.


----------



## t-beri

WOW HEATHER!!  Those are great Aladdin outfits!!!  I love the fabric you used for Tessa's.

*ATTENTION DISBOUTIQUERS!!!!!!*  Did that do it?  Are you paying attention 

I just found this project called Iraqi Bundles of Love.  There is a soldier in Iraq who is collecting flat rate boxes w/ bundles of sewing supplies to distribute to citizens in the area where he is deployed. It's an APO so it will be the same as sending it w/in the US.
 According to his about me page he is "...the son of a quilter, who also made Halloween costumes for us kids.  I am the brother of quilters, who give generously in everything they do.  I am the husband of a quilter, who inspires me every day.  And, apparently, I am helping to raise a quilter, who happens to be the cutest girl in the world."

HERE is his page: http://ibol.wordpress.com/2009/08/03/iraqi-bundles-of-love-the-intro/

This is a great way to get rid of some of that amassing fabric stash you have.  A great project for your girl scouts, sunday school class or quilters guild.  I hope that a lot of you get involved.  What an amazing way for us to reach out as crafters to the world beyond ours and lend a helping hand to those in real need.  

IF YOU HAVE FABRIC BUT DON'T HAVE $$$$ to send it, let us know maybe someone here has the cash but not the threads and ya'll can hook up to send a bundle


----------



## MinnieVanMom

HeatherSue said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt on Tessa's outfit is removable (I put snaps in the back) and here is Sawyer's t-shirt without the vest.  I stitched the design on some fabric and then sewed the piece onto the shirt.  I left the edges frayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups of the appliques I digitized:


Heather is the Aladdin done on a 10X6 and then sewn on?  I do like the outfits they are wonderful.


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> The pile of fabrics for poohnpigletsCA's girls has begun talking back to me.  Time to get into full blown sewing mode.  This will not be easy...especially since I don't get to make the trip with them.  In fact, I don't think they even conside



How RUDE!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh no...if you do all of my sewing I'll take you!  But maybe i should rethink that if fabric is talking to you...hmmm...maybe you do need that time at the beach!







HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.


That DOES IT!! I can NOT be seen with you in those amazing outfits!!!! My kids will look like ragamuffins next to Tessa and Sawyer!!! 

These are just fantastic Heather!!! FABULOUS!!!! You are a true artist! 


msumissa said:


> There is nothing wrong with that!  In fact I am working on some MSU Spartan Vida's tonight!


BAH!!!!!  

GO BLUE!!! 



emcreative said:


> Oh I can't wait to see them.  I used to live in East Lansing! I hate to admit it but we are starting to become UofM fans now, too, though...I figure since they saved the lives of two of my children, they deserve some of our attention!



I don't care for the hospital, but I do prefer U of M! 




gcast1 said:


> Heather - your applique designs are fabulous.  You're going to push me into buying that embroidery machine if you don't stop doing such beautiful designs.
> 
> Glenda



Come on Glenda, you know you will get one eventually, just do it now! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1.Thank you so much for the compliments!  I'm still always so unsure about the stuff I make.  But, you always make me feel better!
> 
> 
> 2.Me too!  I want another baby!
> 
> 3.I can't believe you dug up that old post!  How long did that take you?
> 
> 
> 4.I was born and raised in Michigan, and our AK day in February was the coldest I've ever been in my life.  It was high 30's,  low 40's and windy.  It was miserable, awful, bone chilling cold!  I had a winter coat, gloves, and a hat and I was still freezing!  I've been other times in February where the weather was beautiful!  Actually, a few days after this, it was in the 80's!  You never know what you're going to get!
> 
> 5.Hey, she's my sister and I didn't even get a heads up!
> 
> 6.Tessa is already getting herself all worked up over leaving Daddy and Grandma for a week.  So, I guess we're getting excited too!


1. You are nuts! Your stuff is incredible!
2. You remember that TV move waaaay waaaay back when? I think it starred the Bionic Woman, Lindsay Wagner, was that her name? They had the artificial womb where her baby grew. It was some type of experiment her husband was working on. She had to pretend that she was pregnant. Anyway, I think of that movie a lot, and wonder how close they are to that!  I do love to actually be pregnant though! 



HeatherSue said:


> I came close to doing the same thing this Spring.  It didn't work out.







fairygoodmother said:


> My 2nd Vida, my 2nd applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooo...I think I know a 5 year old who'll like it.  After I made her sister's she told me she wanted one "just exactly like it, only pink with Piglet".  She also got to decide this morning whether she wanted green on the sides or if I needed to return to the fabric store for more pink.  We (and by "we" I mean KAREN)  had a cutting mishap.  She needs to stick to her glue guns I guess.



That's so cute!!!! 



disneymomof1 said:


> For all of us that are going soon, they extended the Wishes Dessert Party at the Magic Kingdom.  You have to call and reserve through the dining line.  I think I will call, it looks great !!!
> 
> I so want another baby, sadly I cannot have any more children.  We have been looking into the foster to adopt in our state.  My cousin couldn't have children and she started filling out adoption applications and then a friend of a friend of a friend told her about a young girl that wanted to give up her baby, so bing bang boom, she adopted the cutest little girl.  Somehow I am hoping it will happen that way for me. I so have baby fever right now, and I am so upset, DH doesn't understand, but I know you all do



Oh yes, we understand!


----------



## longaberger_lara

HeatherSue said:


> Hello fellow Tessa mommy!!!  What is her middle name?  My Tessa is a Tessa Jane.



My sister's youngest is Tessa Jayne!!


----------



## HeatherSue

fairygoodmother said:


> My 2nd Vida, my 2nd applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coloring picture I had of piglet had one of his eyebrows askew.  I think he's supposed to be raising an eyebrow.  I thought it was cute but now I think it looks completely dorky so I'll probably change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooo...I think I know a 5 year old who'll like it.  After I made her sister's she told me she wanted one "just exactly like it, only pink with Piglet".  She also got to decide this morning whether she wanted green on the sides or if I needed to return to the fabric store for more pink.  We (and by "we" I mean KAREN)  had a cutting mishap.  She needs to stick to her glue guns I guess.


SO cute!  You are great at applique!!!!



disneymomof1 said:


> I so want another baby, sadly I cannot have any more children.  We have been looking into the foster to adopt in our state.  My cousin couldn't have children and she started filling out adoption applications and then a friend of a friend of a friend told her about a young girl that wanted to give up her baby, so bing bang boom, she adopted the cutest little girl.  Somehow I am hoping it will happen that way for me. I so have baby fever right now, and I am so upset, DH doesn't understand, but I know you all do[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


I always dream of that happening to me, too!  



ireland_nicole said:


> umm, what's OOAK?
> I do know how you feel.  I'm grateful for the 2 I have, but almost died having them, and they have disabilities in part because of the complications I had.  So no more pregnancies for me.  I still have baby ache too.


OOAK= One of a kind.  Basically, it means that they aren't made to order.  You buy the size that is listed.

 I hear you on the dangerous pregnancies.



t-beri said:


> WOW HEATHER!!  Those are great Aladdin outfits!!!  I love the fabric you used for Tessa's.
> 
> *ATTENTION DISBOUTIQUERS!!!!!!*  Did that do it?  Are you paying attention
> 
> I just found this project called Iraqi Bundles of Love.  There is a soldier in Iraq who is collecting flat rate boxes w/ bundles of sewing supplies to distribute to citizens in the area where he is deployed. It's an APO so it will be the same as sending it w/in the US.
> According to his about me page he is "...the son of a quilter, who also made Halloween costumes for us kids.  I am the brother of quilters, who give generously in everything they do.  I am the husband of a quilter, who inspires me every day.  And, apparently, I am helping to raise a quilter, who happens to be the cutest girl in the world."
> 
> HERE is his page: http://ibol.wordpress.com/2009/08/03/iraqi-bundles-of-love-the-intro/
> 
> This is a great way to get rid of some of that amassing fabric stash you have.  A great project for your girl scouts, sunday school class or quilters guild.  I hope that a lot of you get involved.  What an amazing way for us to reach out as crafters to the world beyond ours and lend a helping hand to those in real need.
> 
> IF YOU HAVE FABRIC BUT DON'T HAVE $$$$ to send it, let us know maybe someone here has the cash but not the threads and ya'll can hook up to send a bundle


Thank you!  

I thought that looked interesting!  Do we know for sure this is legitimate and it's not someone collecting fabric to resell? 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Heather is the Aladdin done on a 10X6 and then sewn on?  I do like the outfits they are wonderful.


Yep, it sure is.  Thanks April!



teresajoy said:


> 1. That DOES IT!! I can NOT be seen with you in those amazing outfits!!!! My kids will look like ragamuffins next to Tessa and Sawyer!!!
> 
> 2. I don't care for the hospital, but I do prefer U of M!
> 
> 3. You remember that TV move waaaay waaaay back when? I think it starred the Bionic Woman, Lindsay Wagner, was that her name? They had the artificial womb where her baby grew. It was some type of experiment her husband was working on. She had to pretend that she was pregnant. Anyway, I think of that movie a lot, and wonder how close they are to that!  I do love to actually be pregnant though!


1. Yeah right, your kids have never looked like ragamuffins!  Especially in something you made them!  But, thank you! 

2. I hate U of M's hospital.

3. Oh my gosh, I remember that movie!  I think about it sometimes, too! 



longaberger_lara said:


> My sister's youngest is Tessa Jayne!!


Really?!  How old is she? Would she mind embroidered nightgowns that have her middle name spelled wrong?


----------



## longaberger_lara

HeatherSue said:


> Really?!  How old is she? Would she mind embroidered nightgowns that have her middle name spelled wrong?



Weird huh! She is four and I'll ask my sister if she minds! Thanks


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> S
> 
> 2. I hate U of M's hospital.




Really?  Of course I've never dealt with the main hospital, but I love the NICU and the kids' specialists at Mott rawk.

(Of course I should add that I'm technically a Bronco, I got my BA from WMU)


----------



## disneylovinfamily

holy cow, I am behind.  now got to go catch up.  no one told me we were moving.  i so need to get a moving buddy!


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> Really?  Of course I've never dealt with the main hospital, but I love the NICU and the kids' specialists at Mott rawk.
> 
> (Of course I should add that I'm technically a Bronco, I got my BA from WMU)


The Mott's part of the hospital looks awesome!! But, the part of the hospital I was in was SO run down and awful.  My room was absolutely filthy, the nurses were nowhere to be found, and the doctors were clueless.  You can read about my lovely experience there by clicking on the "Learn all about me" link in my siggy and then clicking on "my blood clotting disorders".  The U of M part of my story is on page 2.  Let's just say I now realize how incredibly nice Bronson hospital in Kalamazoo is!


----------



## fairygoodmother

HeatherSue said:


> SO cute!  You are great at applique!!!!



Thank you!  coming from you that means soooooo much, "oh-thou-amazing-applique-queen"!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Ahhh I got lost!! I was wondering why I didn't have an updates today!  Well I'm here now ( at least to window shop  )


----------



## tanyaandallie

JustcallmeHappy said:


> HELP
> 
> I need some color help, I am making DD a dress with this OSU fabric and tell me which dots you think look best



May I ask where you found this fabric?  I've been on the hunt for Ohio State fabric for years and have never found any. I live in the south but most fabric stores have all different sports teams but never Ohio State.  TIA!


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> I just wanted to thank Lydia  and Stephanie for helping me finish all 50 wristlets for my mom for her trip to Brazil. Thanks also to those who wanted to help but couldn't due to time factors etc - it was sooooo sweet of you to offer!!!
> 
> Each wristlet is going to have some shampoo's/lotions in it and a little card that says "Create in me a clean heart O,God; and renew a right spirit within me" Psalm 51:10 - and it will be in Portugese!! My mom and sister in law heather are going to teach a ladies class during a missions conference where my stepfather is the main speaker for the missionaries over there. They leave on Tuesday!!! Mom and Heather are praying that they will help rejuvinate and refresh the ladies who work so hard day after day reaching out to people and helping them. They are going to give each lady a wristlet - plus I made mom and heather one too!!!


Those are wonderful!  I'm sure the women will love them!!!!



MommyBoo! said:


> Just a quick post on the new thread before I go to bed.  We went to the zoo on Friday and I made Chloe an Emma top.  She picked the fabrics.  It's a cute style but was a bit frustrating to make.


Such a cute top! 



zippy99 said:


> My daughter wanted a lilo dress for our Disney trip.  As a mum who works Full Time as a Marketing Manager and also works from home doing freelance I confess I was happy to take the short cut an buy the dress.
> 
> But after searching the internet I just could not find that little red dress with white leaves.
> 
> So (please don't tease me for not sewing) I did the following:
> 
> Bought a red t-shirt dress from a Charity shop
> Bought some white cotten
> Bought some Bondaweb
> 
> I made a leaf template and using the bondaweb ironed the cut out white cotton to to the dress.
> 
> Below is the result - I may not be as talented as some of you guys with the fantastic outfits you create, however, as a complete beginner I was really pleased with my first 'Costume effort' (my 11yr daughter also loves it - infact she won't stop wearing it!)


That came out great!



PrincessMickey said:


> I guess I better post before I become an official loser. Haven't posted in awhile, been busy packing. Our stuff left on Tuesday and tomorrow we leave for the long drive out to CO. But I'm super excited to finally be leaving here and going back home.
> 
> For all you moms sending the kids off to school. Yesterday Was the first day of school out here. Ds should have had his forst day but because of the move there was no point to enroll him. I also have driven a school bus for the last few years. I actually did tear up yesterday knowing that my son should be in school and I should be driving my bus. I already miss my bus and some of my kids on the bus.
> 
> Well I'm off to get both cars loaded up and finish cleaning the house.


Good luck with the move!



HeatherSue said:


> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!


WOW!!! Those are awesome!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I came close to doing the same thing this Spring.  It didn't work out.






fairygoodmother said:


> My 2nd Vida, my 2nd applique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coloring picture I had of piglet had one of his eyebrows askew.  I think he's supposed to be raising an eyebrow.  I thought it was cute but now I think it looks completely dorky so I'll probably change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooo...I think I know a 5 year old who'll like it.  After I made her sister's she told me she wanted one "just exactly like it, only pink with Piglet".  She also got to decide this morning whether she wanted green on the sides or if I needed to return to the fabric store for more pink.  We (and by "we" I mean KAREN)  had a cutting mishap.  She needs to stick to her glue guns I guess.


So cute!  I don't think Piglet looks dorky at all.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

OK, amazing DISboutiquers, don't laugh at me!!  I joined the thread a long time ago (under my alias), and all I made was tutus and bows...no sewing.  Well, I finally dug out my Hello Kitty sewing machine (someone has the same one, PM me if that's you because I have some questions) and gave it a go.

I made the white pillowcase dress first.  The pillowcase already had the super cute eyelet trim, so I just added some ribbon.  It's very, very remedial, but I'm just excited I didn't sew my fingers together.  The Minnie dress was some leftover fabric on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  It was a few extra steps since it wasn't already a pillowcase, but it turned out nicer than I thought.  I had extra fabric, so I made a bow and purse.  Both are for my niece to wear on our trip next month.  I need to find a slip or something to go underneath the white one, though.  










See my lovely "straight" line. 






I also made some curtains out of DS's Cars flat sheet.  I feel so domestic!  

I'm going to attempt to make some Aladdin pants (perfect timing for the Aladdin inspiration earlier in the thread) for DS since DNiece has a Jasmine outfit.  I am also hoping to try an applique.  Wish me luck and strong needles!  I already broke one.


----------



## bean

Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

What adorable girls and dresses!  I would love to sew for a girl, but alas I have two boys.  I am going to have to "adopt" a little girl to sew for.

Dawn


----------



## MouseTriper

bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses



Oh my goodness.....what an adorable group of girls and an amazing photo. I love it ....and the dresses are really cute too!!!


----------



## mickimousemama

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am just desperate for 3 yards of either one of these fabrics.  Please if you see them when you are out let me know so I could call the store or pick them up and I will pay for the shipping and effort.
> 
> I went to make DH a pirate shirt to match our outfits and all I have left is scraps.  I think I got it at JoAnn's but won't be there till next Sunday the 7th and even then don't know if they have it.



When I was at our JoAnnes last week they had the one on the left in the clearance section.  I know because I had bought it this spring and thought do I need more of it.  I could run back and see if they still have it?  just let me know.  I'm in Minnesota!


----------



## Tweevil

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am just desperate for 3 yards of either one of these fabrics.  Please if you see them when you are out let me know so I could call the store or pick them up and I will pay for the shipping and effort.
> 
> I went to make DH a pirate shirt to match our outfits and all I have left is scraps.  I think I got it at JoAnn's but won't be there till next Sunday the 7th and even then don't know if they have it.



I think my wallymart had it... if I am remebering correctly.
Is the background black or is it embossed with another design?  I can't tell because my PC is old...

I will keep on the lookout for you and let you know.  3 yards right?


----------



## kathyell

I thought this was really neat and it made me think of all the people here and how we sew for our kids. Neat idea and story, I thought!

http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/08/mom_sews_back_to_school_wardro.html?CMP=OTC-5JF307375954


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Well, if I could sleep, it would be a dream! Uggh, so much sewing I want to do and so many things I HAVE to do! We got our Magical Express luggage tags yesterday!!! I was so esited!!! I don't know that I'm looking forward to most. We've never stayed on property before. I really love 1900 Park Fare so I'm looking forward to that. We are only going to Epcot, I'm looking forward to that too.  I'm hoping it will be a very relaxed week, since we are only going to that one park one day. I enjoy going to the different resorts and looking around. The kids, I really don't know what they are looking forward to either! I think they are hoping we will get more tickets! Lydia keeps talking about meeting Drizella again, so I think that is high on her list!



WOOOOHOOOOO!!! LUGGAGE TAGS ALREADY?!?!?? 

Are you bringing any good books to relax with at the pool?? You'll LOVE staying onsite Teresa!  There's just something so special and relaxing about being at a Disney Resort!



Mirb1214 said:


> OH NO!!  Am I a loser yet???



*SAFE.*



emcreative said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> And I don't think it's "losers" who come in after page 10...I like to think of them as those cool, fashionably late people who arrive to a party an hour or so after the start so that all eyes are on them as they make a grand entrance!



*SAFE.   However........You cannot reverse the word of she that hath spoken.*



HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!



*SAFE.*

Cute outfits .... and kids! I love the new stuff your doing Heather. Hate that you're not here as much, but LOVE the new stuff.  




snubie said:


> Page 10???  Already???



*SAFE.*



 A decree hath been sent out by Teresa of Joy..... anyone  posting to this thread before page 10 is not a loser. That makes you SAFE. A WINNER. One who is successful. A Victor!

If your first post on this thread comes after page 10-.... you are a LOSER. This makes you disadvantaged. A down-and-outer or dud.  

Sorry....... but this is what she has decreed and we all must accept our lot in life. Perhaps Teresa of Joy will find it in her heart to wave penalty of those who come after page 10.   




t-beri said:


> WOW HEATHER!!  Those are great Aladdin outfits!!!  I love the fabric you used for Tessa's.
> 
> *ATTENTION DISBOUTIQUERS!!!!!!*  Did that do it?  Are you paying attention
> 
> I just found this project called Iraqi Bundles of Love.  There is a soldier in Iraq who is collecting flat rate boxes w/ bundles of sewing supplies to distribute to citizens in the area where he is deployed. It's an APO so it will be the same as sending it w/in the US.
> According to his about me page he is "...the son of a quilter, who also made Halloween costumes for us kids.  I am the brother of quilters, who give generously in everything they do.  I am the husband of a quilter, who inspires me every day.  And, apparently, I am helping to raise a quilter, who happens to be the cutest girl in the world."
> 
> HERE is his page: http://ibol.wordpress.com/2009/08/03/iraqi-bundles-of-love-the-intro/
> 
> This is a great way to get rid of some of that amassing fabric stash you have.  A great project for your girl scouts, sunday school class or quilters guild.  I hope that a lot of you get involved.  What an amazing way for us to reach out as crafters to the world beyond ours and lend a helping hand to those in real need.
> 
> IF YOU HAVE FABRIC BUT DON'T HAVE $$$$ to send it, let us know maybe someone here has the cash but not the threads and ya'll can hook up to send a bundle




This is a wonderful thing. Thanks for bringing my attention to it!



bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses



What a darling picture!


----------



## bsusanmb

Hey, Heather Sue!

My how your kids have grown!!!!  Time flies...ok, so now tell me, what is the machine you bought?  Anyone recommend an embroidery machine?  
I just love your designs...but I need a machine to become a patron of your designs, if you get my drift!!!  

When are you going to WDW?  Your children will be celebrities in the parks for sure!!

Love and blessings,
Susan


----------



## MommyBoo!

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> adorable, simply adorable!



Thank you!



emcreative said:


> This made me laugh. My girls also have a "list" of projects for me that keeps growing.  I have another tunic, a spongebob pants outfit and a vida on the list with fabric, thread, etc sitting here waiting and ready to go!



I have a vida on my list too but mine is a Snoopy. 



teresajoy said:


> How funny that you met someone named Tessa AND with the middle name as your daughter! If the middle name was Jane, that would be very odd!



Mine is Tessa Nicole.  



HeatherSue said:


>




This set is fantastic!  I love the Jasmine!



HeatherSue said:


> Hello fellow Tessa mommy!!!  What is her middle name?  My Tessa is a Tessa Jane.  I almost never hear the name, so it's funny that you have someone that lives so close to you named Tessa!  I love the zoo outfit and the head scarf!



Mine is Tessa Nicole.  I mostly hear about people's "Great Aunt Tessa" when they hear the name.    And, thank you!



fairygoodmother said:


> My 2nd Vida, my 2nd applique...



Wonderful!


----------



## HeatherSue

fairygoodmother said:


> Thank you!  coming from you that means soooooo much, "oh-thou-amazing-applique-queen"!


You're crazy!! But, thank you!



lovesdumbo said:


>


Thank you.  I've been thinking of the little girls I wanted to adopt a lot lately.  I really miss them.  I worry about them and I really hope they're doing okay.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> O


We would never laugh at you!! Well, unless you sew pants together upside-down.  Then, we might laugh because almost everyone has done it.  Those dresses are adorable!! Plus, many a seamstress on here fears bias tape.  So, you're one step ahead already!  



bean said:


>


Oh my goodness gracious.  What a bevy of cuteness!!! I love them!  Great job!



karebear1 said:


> A decree hath been sent out by Teresa of Joy..... anyone  posting to this thread before page 10 is not a loser. That makes you SAFE. A WINNER. One who is successful. A Victor!
> 
> If your first post on this thread comes after page 10-.... you are a LOSER. This makes you disadvantaged. A down-and-outer or dud.
> 
> Sorry....... but this is what she has decreed and we all must accept our lot in life. Perhaps Teresa of Joy will find it in her heart to wave penalty of those who come after page 10.



Teresa of Joy is rather harsh.  Don't let her name fool you. She is an imposter, after all.  I really doubt she will reverse the decree.  She rarely changes her mind, especially when she is right- which is pretty much always (if you ask her). 

You are cracking me up today, Ms. Karen!  




bsusanmb said:


> Hey, Heather Sue!
> 
> My how your kids have grown!!!!  Time flies...ok, so now tell me, what is the machine you bought?  Anyone recommend an embroidery machine?
> I just love your designs...but I need a machine to become a patron of your designs, if you get my drift!!!
> 
> When are you going to WDW?  Your children will be celebrities in the parks for sure!!
> 
> Love and blessings,
> Susan


Susan!  It makes me so happy to see you posting!! It's been a LONG time!  When was the last time you hung out with us?  It's been well over a year, hasn't it?  

I didn't buy a machine at all!  My cousin GAVE me a Viking Designer 1 embroidery machine, on permanent loan.  It's an older machine, but it's wonderful!  I really don't know what kind of machine to recommend because I haven't tried another one.  All I know is that you need to make sure you get one with at least a 5x7 hoop.  If you get a 4x4 hoop, you will be wishing you had a bigger one almost immediately! 

I'm taking the kids to Disney from October 3-10. Teresa and her family will be down there at the same time.  This will be our first free dining trip and Teresa's first stay on property!  Yay!!


----------



## MommyBoo!

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Does anybody know of a pattern that is in print for the Star Wars costumes?  I tried looking around and NADA...I did find some OOP on  so I may have to go that way...ugh my silly kids...the want to be Luke and Leia for Halloween and Timmy is going to be a Jawa.



Try this link.  Scroll down to Star Wars.  SOme of the links are no longer good but others still work.

http://www.knowledgehound.com/topics/character_costumes.htm



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am just desperate for 3 yards of either one of these fabrics.  Please if you see them when you are out let me know so I could call the store or pick them up and I will pay for the shipping and effort.



Good luck; I hope you get your fabrics.  I will check if I am in a Joanns this weekend.



longaberger_lara said:


> My sister's youngest is Tessa Jayne!!



How cool!



lovesdumbo said:


> Such a cute top!



Thank you!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


>



Those are really cute!


----------



## MommyBoo!

bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses



Adorable!  The girls and the dresses.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mickimousemama said:


> When I was at our JoAnnes last week they had the one on the left in the clearance section.  I know because I had bought it this spring and thought do I need more of it.  I could run back and see if they still have it?  just let me know.  I'm in Minnesota!



If they have 3 yards and I can pay you with paypal for the fabric, shipping and time, please go get it for me!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil said:


> I think my wallymart had it... if I am remebering correctly.
> Is the background black or is it embossed with another design?  I can't tell because my PC is old...
> 
> I will keep on the lookout for you and let you know.  3 yards right?


The one on the left is all black the one on the right has a map print.  I am in need of this so even if you could get it also, I would like to have it.  I am more than happy to pay you with paypal for the fabric, shipping and your time.  Thanks so much friends for finding this for me.


----------



## kathyell

Aw, bean...those dresses came out really cute.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I made this for a survival bag swap that I am participating in for our trip.





I had a terrible time with this as I am so tired from working.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> Teresa of Joy is rather harsh.  Don't let her name fool you. She is an imposter, after all.  I really doubt she will reverse the decree.  She rarely changes her mind, especially when she is right- which is pretty much always (if you ask her).
> 
> You are cracking me up today, Ms. Karen!



Harsh INDEED!!  I have heard about her  imposter-ship... but thought it only a rumor. I fear now the rumor to be true! If so- perhaps we can rally and override her royal decree?? 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this for a survival bag swap that I am participating in for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time with this as I am so tired from working.



What exactly is a "survival bag swap? You have me curious!


----------



## Tink561

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt on Tessa's outfit is removable (I put snaps in the back) and here is Sawyer's t-shirt without the vest.  I stitched the design on some fabric and then sewed the piece onto the shirt.  I left the edges frayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups of the appliques I digitized:



Heather, those are so cute!!!


----------



## luv2go2disney

Hello to the disboutique world!  I am sure you all probably don't remember me, as there are a ton of new faces around here, but I have been around off and on since this thread started...I still love to lurk & see the BEAUTIFUL creations!  I haven't really sewn anything since February when we went to Disney with my DSIL as she was suffering with her breast cancer.  She passed a few weeks after our trip and I haven't really had time or felt like sewing much. 
 I recently got a promotion at work and my DH(a Disney Hater) has agreed to a trip "re-do" the first week of December!!!!!  It is going to be our Christmas present this year and I am so excited to visit during the Christmas season!!!!  Our last trip was very rushed and catered to my sweet SIL so I am very excited to actually "do" Disney this time!  So I must start planning out some outfits and get sewing!  Sorry to ramble I just had to share with someone my disney excitement.  We plan on surprising the kids this weekend with the BIG announcement!

BTW I am officially a loser as I have posted after page 10...


----------



## mom2rtk

OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.


----------



## stephie1012

mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.




omg i LOVE it!! I so hope we run into you while you are wearing it! Its gorgouse! Both dresses are! You look great! Such an amazing talent you have!

I was going to ask you how do you pack you dd's and yours costumes? I cant just see all of DD's stuff super wrinkled lol


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.


OMG, that is just amazing!  How long did it take to make?  Not hot at all, just keep thinking cool thoughts.  I hope to see you there.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

karebear1 said:


> What exactly is a "survival bag swap? You have me curious!


Hi Karen,
It is always nice when I see your posts.  How is the cricuit stuff going?  I love love love your craft room.  I have serious envy problems because it was so organized.

I didn't know about the swap either but when I read about it, it seemed to be a good idea.  It is a tote that is going around that when a person checks out they put extra items into the tote.  Like sealed water bottles, toys, umm...flashlights, I am adding a new package of boys pull ups and the outfit.  It just seemed like a good way to not waste.


----------



## jenb1023

ireland_nicole said:


> Well done!  It looks great!!





tricia said:


> Good job.  Looks great.



Thank you ladies!



teresajoy said:


> Now, wasn't that fun!!! Didn't we tell you you could do it!?! And, it turned out great!!! I'm not ready for my baby to be in 1st grade either, and she has been 6 since December!



Thank you!  You and Heather are the reasons I even checked this thread out to begin with.  They grow up so fast don't they?!



HeatherSue said:


> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!



Fabulous job as always!



HeatherSue said:


> You did a fantastic job!!! YAY!!!!



Thank you!  You are definitely an inspiration based on how fast you have gotten so good at sewing/appliqueing/etc.



disneymomof1 said:


> For all of us that are going soon, they extended the Wishes Dessert Party at the Magic Kingdom.  You have to call and reserve through the dining line.  I think I will call, it looks great !!!
> 
> I so want another baby, sadly I cannot have any more children.  We have been looking into the foster to adopt in our state.  My cousin couldn't have children and she started filling out adoption applications and then a friend of a friend of a friend told her about a young girl that wanted to give up her baby, so bing bang boom, she adopted the cutest little girl.  Somehow I am hoping it will happen that way for me. I so have baby fever right now, and I am so upset, DH doesn't understand, but I know you all do



I read about the dessert party extension and am trying to squeeze it in to my and DD's trip.

Good luck on the adoption front!  I honestly can't say I yearn to do the baby thing all over again but as DD gets older I get sad that this is the first, only and last time I will go through each milestone.  It is not so much that I want another child as it is I am sad that DD keeps getting older and I will no longer have a little one to cuddle and do everything for.  I know having an only was the right choice for us for both medical and other reasons but I sometimes feel a little sad about it too.  



t-beri said:


> I just found this project called Iraqi Bundles of Love.  There is a soldier in Iraq who is collecting flat rate boxes w/ bundles of sewing supplies to distribute to citizens in the area where he is deployed. It's an APO so it will be the same as sending it w/in the US.
> According to his about me page he is "...the son of a quilter, who also made Halloween costumes for us kids.  I am the brother of quilters, who give generously in everything they do.  I am the husband of a quilter, who inspires me every day.  And, apparently, I am helping to raise a quilter, who happens to be the cutest girl in the world."
> 
> HERE is his page: http://ibol.wordpress.com/2009/08/03/iraqi-bundles-of-love-the-intro/
> 
> This is a great way to get rid of some of that amassing fabric stash you have.  A great project for your girl scouts, sunday school class or quilters guild.  I hope that a lot of you get involved.  What an amazing way for us to reach out as crafters to the world beyond ours and lend a helping hand to those in real need.
> 
> IF YOU HAVE FABRIC BUT DON'T HAVE $$$$ to send it, let us know maybe someone here has the cash but not the threads and ya'll can hook up to send a bundle



What a great project!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, amazing DISboutiquers, don't laugh at me!!  I joined the thread a long time ago (under my alias), and all I made was tutus and bows...no sewing.  Well, I finally dug out my Hello Kitty sewing machine (someone has the same one, PM me if that's you because I have some questions) and gave it a go.
> 
> I made the white pillowcase dress first.  The pillowcase already had the super cute eyelet trim, so I just added some ribbon.  It's very, very remedial, but I'm just excited I didn't sew my fingers together.  The Minnie dress was some leftover fabric on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  It was a few extra steps since it wasn't already a pillowcase, but it turned out nicer than I thought.  I had extra fabric, so I made a bow and purse.  Both are for my niece to wear on our trip next month.  I need to find a slip or something to go underneath the white one, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my lovely "straight" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some curtains out of DS's Cars flat sheet.  I feel so domestic!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to make some Aladdin pants (perfect timing for the Aladdin inspiration earlier in the thread) for DS since DNiece has a Jasmine outfit.  I am also hoping to try an applique.  Wish me luck and strong needles!  I already broke one.



Great job!  You will be making more things in no time!



bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses



Great job! Love the dresses and the photos!


----------



## mom2rtk

stephie1012 said:


> omg i LOVE it!! I so hope we run into you while you are wearing it! Its gorgouse! Both dresses are! You look great! Such an amazing talent you have!
> 
> I was going to ask you how do you pack you dd's and yours costumes? I cant just see all of DD's stuff super wrinkled lol



Thanks! I leave all the costumes on hangers, then just fold them over and put them in the suitcase. The night I arrive, I take them all out and press them as needed and hang them in the closet. I fold the ones to take each day and just put them in a tote bag. They do wrinkle some, but it's it's not too bad..........

And I hope we see you there too! You know what I look like (but picture glasses too....) so you'll be one up on me... Come say hi if you see us!



MinnieVanMom said:


> OMG, that is just amazing!  How long did it take to make?  Not hot at all, just keep thinking cool thoughts.  I hope to see you there.



Well, let's just say this isn't one you're likely to see me make for others. Seriously, I bought that entire bolt of crushed velvet last year thinking I'd make a COUPLE of costumes out of it. I underestimated how much doing those sleeves from a fabric with NAP would take! It took almost the entire 10 yard bolt. And I realy hated working with the crushed velvet. It's kind of heavy and wanted to pull the entire thing off the edge of the table every time I let my guard down. I felt like I was in hand to hand combat......

I couldn't say how long it took. I did the skull cap and cloak a month or so ago..... They hung here waiting for me to catch up on work sewing. The tunic took a couple of days.

I did Snow White months ago, so I don't remember how long it took. I've done enough that it goes pretty quickly. But adding the extra velveteen piping added some time to this one. And figuring out a new sleeve treatment took a bit too. I wanted to get as close to Snow White at the park as possible.

Now I just have to decide if I value SEEING the Magic Kingdom enough to leave my glasses off during the party and spoiling the look..........


----------



## jenb1023

mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



Amazing as always!


----------



## karamat

I knew something was up when there were only 5 unread pages since my last log-in.... y'all moved on me.  And once again here I am around page 14-15 on the new thread


----------



## lovesdumbo

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, amazing DISboutiquers, don't laugh at me!!  I joined the thread a long time ago (under my alias), and all I made was tutus and bows...no sewing.  Well, I finally dug out my Hello Kitty sewing machine (someone has the same one, PM me if that's you because I have some questions) and gave it a go.
> 
> I made the white pillowcase dress first.  The pillowcase already had the super cute eyelet trim, so I just added some ribbon.  It's very, very remedial, but I'm just excited I didn't sew my fingers together.  The Minnie dress was some leftover fabric on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  It was a few extra steps since it wasn't already a pillowcase, but it turned out nicer than I thought.  I had extra fabric, so I made a bow and purse.  Both are for my niece to wear on our trip next month.  I need to find a slip or something to go underneath the white one, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my lovely "straight" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some curtains out of DS's Cars flat sheet.  I feel so domestic!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to make some Aladdin pants (perfect timing for the Aladdin inspiration earlier in the thread) for DS since DNiece has a Jasmine outfit.  I am also hoping to try an applique.  Wish me luck and strong needles!  I already broke one.


Those are really cute!  



bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses


Those dresses and those girls are SOOOO cute!!!  Love the yellow buttons on the dresses!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this for a survival bag swap that I am participating in for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time with this as I am so tired from working.


What a cute outfit!



luv2go2disney said:


> Hello to the disboutique world!  I am sure you all probably don't remember me, as there are a ton of new faces around here, but I have been around off and on since this thread started...I still love to lurk & see the BEAUTIFUL creations!  I haven't really sewn anything since February when we went to Disney with my DSIL as she was suffering with her breast cancer.  She passed a few weeks after our trip and I haven't really had time or felt like sewing much.
> I recently got a promotion at work and my DH(a Disney Hater) has agreed to a trip "re-do" the first week of December!!!!!  It is going to be our Christmas present this year and I am so excited to visit during the Christmas season!!!!  Our last trip was very rushed and catered to my sweet SIL so I am very excited to actually "do" Disney this time!  So I must start planning out some outfits and get sewing!  Sorry to ramble I just had to share with someone my disney excitement.  We plan on surprising the kids this weekend with the BIG announcement!
> 
> BTW I am officially a loser as I have posted after page 10...


First....I don't think you're loser as "someone" closed the old thread 5 pages early.

So sorry for your loss.

Looks like we'll be at Pop together!  I'm planning to be there 12/1 to 12/7.




mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.


WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenb1023 said:


> Amazing as always!





lovesdumbo said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!!!




Many thanks!

Can you believe I haven't talked my husband and son into being Dopey and Grumpy yet?????????? I don't think we'll see them much that night.... I think they have a long list of short ride lines they want to hide in! They'll probably call us before meeting up just to be sure I have the costume off!

It felt so fun to wear though. I can hardly wait for the party!


----------



## Adi12982

Mom2SamandJames said:


> What adorable girls and dresses!  I would love to sew for a girl, but alas I have two boys.  I am going to have to "adopt" a little girl to sew for.
> 
> Dawn



I have a little girl making her debut into the world in mid-October, God willing if all goes well. . . .  j/k you don't have to sew for her


----------



## ireland_nicole

well, still no job, but after fruitless searching all morning, at least I got something done this afternoon

here are two school dresses I made for Caitie:
First, her favorite; the twirly dress:




(the hem is straight, I promise; but there's so darn much of it it won't hang straight when on a flat hanger; and I don't want to post it openly on herafter earlier this week.)

and as the school mascot is the stallion, she had to have this "stallion" fabric for a dress: I'm actually pretty pleased with this one; I managed to cut and sew it in just under an hour (Thank you God for my ruffler and serger)





Tomorrow I'm going to the advanced embroidery/stabilizer class; here's hoping they don't kick me out


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

HeatherSue said:


> We would never laugh at you!! Well, unless you sew pants together upside-down.  Then, we might laugh because almost everyone has done it.  Those dresses are adorable!! Plus, many a seamstress on here fears bias tape.  So, you're one step ahead already!



THANK YOU!!  Totally a compliment that you even commented!  I was on a roll and didn't want to wait for the morning to get bias tape, so I just made some out of ribbon.  



MommyBoo! said:


> Those are really cute!



Thanks so much!



mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



We'll keep an eye out for you.  I've been poking around eBay, but I haven't seen the Snow White dress you had talked about a few months back (I was probably TotalSnowWhite then) in PMs.  Did you already list it and I missed it?  I'm very observant like that. 



jenb1023 said:


> Great job!  You will be making more things in no time!



Thanks!  I hope to have a lot more to post, especially with a trip approaching.



lovesdumbo said:


> Those are really cute!



Thanks!  You guys are so inspiring here!


----------



## karebear1

luv2go2disney said:


> Hello to the disboutique world!  I am sure you all probably don't remember me, as there are a ton of new faces around here, but I have been around off and on since this thread started...I still love to lurk & see the BEAUTIFUL creations!  I haven't really sewn anything since February when we went to Disney with my DSIL as she was suffering with her breast cancer.  She passed a few weeks after our trip and I haven't really had time or felt like sewing much.
> I recently got a promotion at work and my DH(a Disney Hater) has agreed to a trip "re-do" the first week of December!!!!!  It is going to be our Christmas present this year and I am so excited to visit during the Christmas season!!!!  Our last trip was very rushed and catered to my sweet SIL so I am very excited to actually "do" Disney this time!  So I must start planning out some outfits and get sewing!  Sorry to ramble I just had to share with someone my disney excitement.  We plan on surprising the kids this weekend with the BIG announcement!
> 
> BTW I am officially a loser as I have posted after page 10...




There may be a NEW decree soon............ we're working on a coupe de grace right now!  (Must not tell TYeresa of Joy though!  )



mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



beautiful work as usual!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Karen,
> It is always nice when I see your posts.  How is the cricuit stuff going?  I love love love your craft room.  I have serious envy problems because it was so organized.
> 
> I didn't know about the swap either but when I read about it, it seemed to be a good idea.  It is a tote that is going around that when a person checks out they put extra items into the tote.  Like sealed water bottles, toys, umm...flashlights, I am adding a new package of boys pull ups and the outfit.  It just seemed like a good way to not waste.




Cricut is good- I'm getting  her fired up for some Halloween stuff soon to come.... and maybe a special thing here and there for some friends.

Organization can be learned! Need tips? I can maybe - probably help?!?!?

So- I take it that the bag is passed from person to person (like one of the fridges that get passed around) and people use what they need to and put something else in it's place?


----------



## billwendy

My Goodness some beautiful things posted today!! 

Love Tessa and Sawyer!!! LOve the beautiful gowns!! April, love the outfit!!

Anyone else ready for the weekend??? Im thinking we are going to get rained out!! Cathy, what do you think about the shore?????


----------



## ireland_nicole

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, amazing DISboutiquers, don't laugh at me!!  I joined the thread a long time ago (under my alias), and all I made was tutus and bows...no sewing.  Well, I finally dug out my Hello Kitty sewing machine (someone has the same one, PM me if that's you because I have some questions) and gave it a go.
> 
> I made the white pillowcase dress first.  The pillowcase already had the super cute eyelet trim, so I just added some ribbon.  It's very, very remedial, but I'm just excited I didn't sew my fingers together.  The Minnie dress was some leftover fabric on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  It was a few extra steps since it wasn't already a pillowcase, but it turned out nicer than I thought.  I had extra fabric, so I made a bow and purse.  Both are for my niece to wear on our trip next month.  I need to find a slip or something to go underneath the white one, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my lovely "straight" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some curtains out of DS's Cars flat sheet.  I feel so domestic!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to make some Aladdin pants (perfect timing for the Aladdin inspiration earlier in the thread) for DS since DNiece has a Jasmine outfit.  I am also hoping to try an applique.  Wish me luck and strong needles!  I already broke one.



Hi!  I'm really proud of you!  You got out there and made stuff; and it's cute too!



bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses


OMG, they are soooooo cute; the dresses, the girls, and the pic!!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> What adorable girls and dresses!  I would love to sew for a girl, but alas I have two boys.  I am going to have to "adopt" a little girl to sew for.
> 
> Dawn


hmmmm I have a 9 y/o the size of a 6 y/o


kathyell said:


> I thought this was really neat and it made me think of all the people here and how we sew for our kids. Neat idea and story, I thought!
> 
> http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/08/mom_sews_back_to_school_wardro.html?CMP=OTC-5JF307375954


that is too cool for school!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this for a survival bag swap that I am participating in for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time with this as I am so tired from working.


Great job!  Sorry you're having such a tough time; at least your trip is almost here!


luv2go2disney said:


> Hello to the disboutique world!  I am sure you all probably don't remember me, as there are a ton of new faces around here, but I have been around off and on since this thread started...I still love to lurk & see the BEAUTIFUL creations!  I haven't really sewn anything since February when we went to Disney with my DSIL as she was suffering with her breast cancer.  She passed a few weeks after our trip and I haven't really had time or felt like sewing much.
> I recently got a promotion at work and my DH(a Disney Hater) has agreed to a trip "re-do" the first week of December!!!!!  It is going to be our Christmas present this year and I am so excited to visit during the Christmas season!!!!  Our last trip was very rushed and catered to my sweet SIL so I am very excited to actually "do" Disney this time!  So I must start planning out some outfits and get sewing!  Sorry to ramble I just had to share with someone my disney excitement.  We plan on surprising the kids this weekend with the BIG announcement!
> 
> BTW I am officially a loser as I have posted after page 10...


I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL; I'm looking forward to getting to know you here though.  I'm so essited about you telling the kids; make sure to let us know how it goes.


mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



Holy Moley that is unbelieveable.  I'm totally serious, you should send a portfolio to Disney; you really could work in costuming.


----------



## emcreative

Adi12982 said:


> I have a little girl making her debut into the world in mid-October, God willing if all goes well. . . .  j/k you don't have to sew for her




Hey!  I asked AGES ago about getting to be Auntie!  The Husband would thank you for quelching my "baby girl urge"!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Anyone else ready for the weekend??? Im thinking we are going to get rained out!! Cathy, what do you think about the shore?????




All my days mush together so the weekend doesn't feel much different here!  Whatcha got planned for your weekend, I think I missed it somewhere...


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi!  I'm really proud of you!  You got out there and made stuff; and it's cute too!



Thank you so much!


----------



## kathyell

mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



Just amazing. Beautiful.

And HeatherSue, I screwed up my multiquote but I love those Aladdin and Jasmine outfits, and also the new embroidery designs!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tykatmadismomma said:


> It is a wonderful discount  When DH and I got married we wanted a honeymoon but couldnt afford one so when I told him we could get into WDW for free he said "I'm glad you told me that after we got marrried, I may have married you for your connections!"  So we go several times a year and also get to spend time with my family. My family signs us in and the tickets are park hoppers.


That is awesome! That is great that your hubby is a Disney lover too. Mine is a hater, but I am trying to convert him. 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ahhh...I wish the insanity would stop!  Why is it anybody talks about going somewhere I have to figure out what my children will wear?  We are going to a football game at my college in a few weeks...I spent all last night deisigning the kids' clothes.  Now...I must head off to the fabric store...good news (see looking for the silver lining in Timmy going to school now) I get to walk into the store ALONE and SHOP and not have to hurry...then I may need to go get some lunch...I AM EXCITED!


Yes.. sewing does feel like being insane sometimes doesn't it? 
I love to go shopping alone. My hubby works 14/14 and is home all day when he is home, so I get to do it alot. 



PrincessMickey said:


> I guess I better post before I become an official loser. Haven't posted in awhile, been busy packing. Our stuff left on Tuesday and tomorrow we leave for the long drive out to CO. But I'm super excited to finally be leaving here and going back home.
> 
> For all you moms sending the kids off to school. Yesterday Was the first day of school out here. Ds should have had his forst day but because of the move there was no point to enroll him. I also have driven a school bus for the last few years. I actually did tear up yesterday knowing that my son should be in school and I should be driving my bus. I already miss my bus and some of my kids on the bus.
> 
> Well I'm off to get both cars loaded up and finish cleaning the house.


Where are you moving to? I must have missed it.



HeatherSue said:


>


Wow! These are gorgeous. I just love Tessa's!!! The sheer parts are my favorite. I know you said you had trouble with it, but I think it looks just right.



emcreative said:


> Now you know why I ended up adopting two!


I am starting to warm up to having or at least wanting another baby. Well I was.. until 3 people I know had twins. I am up for 1 more. I dunno about 2. I'm scared now.. 


fairygoodmother said:


> My 2nd Vida, my 2nd applique...


I think it looks great! He(piglet is a he huh?) looks like he is mischievous!



bean said:


>


Very cute! I love how you added the yellow buttons on the tops. That picture is just adorable!



karebear1 said:


> A decree hath been sent out by Teresa of Joy..... anyone  posting to this thread before page 10 is not a loser. That makes you SAFE. A WINNER. One who is successful. A Victor!
> 
> If your first post on this thread comes after page 10-.... you are a LOSER. This makes you disadvantaged. A down-and-outer or dud.


Oh my gosh!!!  



mom2rtk said:


>


That is sooo awesome!!! I need to lose at least 50 lbs before I could dress with my DD. I LOOOOVE your snow white dress. The velvet bodice is beautiful. I'm glad that I'm not the only one who envisions her in velvet. Is she like that in the parks? I have this picture of some celebrity dressed as Snow White that I love and she has a velvet bodice. 



Okay.. Today was a good day for the sewing part of me. What did I sew you ask? NOTHING!! I got 2 new sewing magazines in on the same day! Sew Beautiful and Australian Smocking. Oh my goodness.. I am in love with soo many dresses in both magazines. Mostly the new dress in Australian Smocking!! It is a take on the Feliz which is one of my favorite patterns ever. It is soo gorgeous. I am looking for pictures online of it now, and if I can't find them I will scan the picture from the magazine.


----------



## teresajoy

longaberger_lara said:


> My sister's youngest is Tessa Jayne!!



How cool is that! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1. Yeah right, your kids have never looked like ragamuffins!  Especially in something you made them!  But, thank you!
> 
> 2. I hate U of M's hospital.
> 
> 3. Oh my gosh, I remember that movie!  I think about it sometimes, too!



1.) You are so sweet!  I love you!
2.) I refer to that as the Dark Time. As you know, I really can't think about that time without crying or coming very close to it. Without you, I'm not me.
3.)I had a feeling you would remember it! 



emcreative said:


> Really?  Of course I've never dealt with the main hospital, but I love the NICU and the kids' specialists at Mott rawk.
> 
> (Of course I should add that I'm technically a Bronco, I got my BA from WMU)


It was bad, really really bad. Besides being dirty and icky and rundown, I didn't like the doctors either. 
One morning when I got to Heather's room, three of her doctors were standing outside her door talking about her. It went something like this.
"I don't know what to do."
"I don't know what's wrong."
"I don't have any idea." 

Then, right after I walked in her room, THEY walked in and acted like they knew what was going on!  
Pompous jerks, messing with MY little sister's life like that! 
The Dark Days. 



HeatherSue said:


> The Mott's part of the hospital looks awesome!! But, the part of the hospital I was in was SO run down and awful.  My room was absolutely filthy, the nurses were nowhere to be found, and the doctors were clueless.  You can read about my lovely experience there by clicking on the "Learn all about me" link in my siggy and then clicking on "my blood clotting disorders".  The U of M part of my story is on page 2.  Let's just say I now realize how incredibly nice Bronson hospital in Kalamazoo is!



Yes, that part looked great. They took us out through the Children's Hospital when they released Heather. It was much better than the horrible place where Heather was. 



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, amazing DISboutiquers, don't laugh at me!!  I joined the thread a long time ago (under my alias), and all I made was tutus and bows...no sewing.  Well, I finally dug out my Hello Kitty sewing machine (someone has the same one, PM me if that's you because I have some questions) and gave it a go.
> 
> I made the white pillowcase dress first.  The pillowcase already had the super cute eyelet trim, so I just added some ribbon.  It's very, very remedial, but I'm just excited I didn't sew my fingers together.  The Minnie dress was some leftover fabric on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  It was a few extra steps since it wasn't already a pillowcase, but it turned out nicer than I thought.  I had extra fabric, so I made a bow and purse.  Both are for my niece to wear on our trip next month.  I need to find a slip or something to go underneath the white one, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my lovely "straight" line.


Seriously, these are really good!! Putting bias tape around those armholes is not easy! Especially if you make your own out of ribbon! 


bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses



Oh what a bunch of cutie pies!!! The dresses are so cute!!! That little blonde on the end looks so much like my friend's sister when she was little! 



kathyell said:


> I thought this was really neat and it made me think of all the people here and how we sew for our kids. Neat idea and story, I thought!
> 
> http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/08/mom_sews_back_to_school_wardro.html?CMP=OTC-5JF307375954



How cute was that! 


karebear1 said:


> WOOOOHOOOOO!!! LUGGAGE TAGS ALREADY?!?!??
> 
> Are you bringing any good books to relax with at the pool?? You'll LOVE staying onsite Teresa!  There's just something so special and relaxing about being at a Disney Resort!
> 
> 
> 
> *SAFE.*
> 
> 
> 
> *SAFE.   However........You cannot reverse the word of she that hath spoken.*
> 
> 
> 
> *SAFE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decree hath been sent out by Teresa of Joy..... anyone  posting to this thread before page 10 is not a loser. That makes you SAFE. A WINNER. One who is successful. A Victor!
> 
> If your first post on this thread comes after page 10-.... you are a LOSER. This makes you disadvantaged. A down-and-outer or dud.
> 
> Sorry....... but this is what she has decreed and we all must accept our lot in life. Perhaps Teresa of Joy will find it in her heart to wave penalty of those who come after page 10.



I don't know that I will be reading if I'm by the pool, because odds are if I'm there, so are the kids! Now, if Brian took them for an afternoon, I might just do that! I love to read.

Karen, I had to read this to Corey, he laughed, but I think he just thought I was crazy!!! 

Let me think about the lifting the penalty. 


bsusanmb said:


> Hey, Heather Sue!
> 
> My how your kids have grown!!!!  Time flies...ok, so now tell me, what is the machine you bought?  Anyone recommend an embroidery machine?
> I just love your designs...but I need a machine to become a patron of your designs, if you get my drift!!!
> 
> When are you going to WDW?  Your children will be celebrities in the parks for sure!!
> 
> Love and blessings,
> Susan



SUSAN!!!  It is so very very nice to see you here again!!! I've missed you my friend! How is your daughter doing? I hope she is still doing well. And your grandbabies??



MommyBoo! said:


> Mine is Tessa Nicole.  I mostly hear about people's "Great Aunt Tessa" when they hear the name.    And, thank you!


Well, Tessa IS named after her Great And Wonderful Aunt Teresa! 


HeatherSue said:


> Teresa of Joy is rather harsh.  Don't let her name fool you. She is an imposter, after all.  I really doubt she will reverse the decree.  She rarely changes her mind, especially when she is right- which is pretty much always (if you ask her).



This is true I must say. I AM pretty much always right! Except when I'm wrong, and then I'll admit it, when that actually happens...





MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this for a survival bag swap that I am participating in for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time with this as I am so tired from working.


That is so cute! 



karebear1 said:


> Harsh INDEED!!  I have heard about her  imposter-ship... but thought it only a rumor. I fear now the rumor to be true! If so- perhaps we can rally and override her royal decree??
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is a "survival bag swap? You have me curious!



Hmm, you know, I WAS thinking of giving the losers a second chance, but now, I'm not so sure. 



luv2go2disney said:


> Hello to the disboutique world!  I am sure you all probably don't remember me, as there are a ton of new faces around here, but I have been around off and on since this thread started...I still love to lurk & see the BEAUTIFUL creations!  I haven't really sewn anything since February when we went to Disney with my DSIL as she was suffering with her breast cancer.  She passed a few weeks after our trip and I haven't really had time or felt like sewing much.
> I recently got a promotion at work and my DH(a Disney Hater) has agreed to a trip "re-do" the first week of December!!!!!  It is going to be our Christmas present this year and I am so excited to visit during the Christmas season!!!!  Our last trip was very rushed and catered to my sweet SIL so I am very excited to actually "do" Disney this time!  So I must start planning out some outfits and get sewing!  Sorry to ramble I just had to share with someone my disney excitement.  We plan on surprising the kids this weekend with the BIG announcement!
> 
> BTW I am officially a loser as I have posted after page 10...



I'm so sorry about your SIL, I was really hoping things would turn out differntly. 

Of course I remember you. 

I'm very glad you get to go to Disney! How are you planning on telling the kids?



mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



Thank you so much for sharing the picture!!! That is just amazing!!! You two will look incredible!!!




jenb1023 said:


> Thank you!  You and Heather are the reasons I even checked this thread out to begin with.  They grow up so fast don't they?!



 I'm so glad you did! 

Yes, they grow up WAY too fast! My baby boy is a senior this year! 


mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> Can you believe I haven't talked my husband and son into being Dopey and Grumpy yet?????????? I don't think we'll see them much that night.... I think they have a long list of short ride lines they want to hide in! They'll probably call us before meeting up just to be sure I have the costume off!
> 
> It felt so fun to wear though. I can hardly wait for the party!



I keep trying to talk Corey into going as Bert (from Mary Poppins) but he isn't hearing it! Can you believe he won't do that for me?? 

I couldn't find the right striped fabric anyway, but at least he could have given me hope! I just wanted him to wear an orange striped shirt, with perhaps a blue bow tie. Is that too much to ask of a 17 year old boy???  



ireland_nicole said:


> well, still no job, but after fruitless searching all morning, at least I got something done this afternoon
> 
> here are two school dresses I made for Caitie:
> First, her favorite; the twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as the school mascot is the stallion, she had to have this "stallion" fabric for a dress: I'm actually pretty pleased with this one; I managed to cut and sew it in just under an hour (Thank you God for my ruffler and serger)



I love these! The horse one is adorable! 



karebear1 said:


> There may be a NEW decree soon............ we're working on a coupe de grace right now!  (Must not tell TYeresa of Joy though!  )




Hold it right there MISSY!!!


----------



## teresajoy

HEAR YE HEAR YE!!!

Teresa of Joy does hereby decree that anyone posting after page 10 may lift the label of "LOSER" by reading the first post.

Teresa of Joy shall let Karen Queen of Cricut decide if there shall be a quiz to be had on said first post.​


and never ever doubt my JOY again! ​


----------



## emcreative

Whew...I was afraid we were about to choose sides and do satin stitches at 50 paces...


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!!!
> 
> Teresa of Joy does hereby decree that anyone posting after page 10 may lift the label of "LOSER" by reading the first post.
> 
> Teresa of Joy shall let Karen Queen of Cricut decide if there shall be a quiz to be had on said first post.​
> 
> 
> and never ever doubt my JOY again! ​


I am glad I wasn't drinking will reading this post. The read the first post thing got me.. 


emcreative said:


> Whew...I was afraid we were about to choose sides and do satin stitches at 50 paces...


----------



## *Toadstool*

*Okay here it is. My new favorite pattern that I have yet to sew!*
The Sandpiper dress by Australian Smocking Magazine! 












I have smocked a Feliz before, but I much prefer the way these guys did it. I love the want the back is done too with the bias band all around. The directions seem to be awesome too. If only I had some white linen laying around. I soo shouldn't buy more fabric right now. I will probably end up buying white linen to make this dress though.. 
I realize I can make it out of different fabric, but I need this exact version to take beach pictures NOW!


----------



## karebear1

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh my gosh!!!
> 
> 
> Okay.. Today was a good day for the sewing part of me. What did I sew you ask? NOTHING!! I got 2 new sewing magazines in on the same day! Sew Beautiful and Australian Smocking. Oh my goodness.. I am in love with soo many dresses in both magazines. Mostly the new dress in Australian Smocking!! It is a take on the Feliz which is one of my favorite patterns ever. It is soo gorgeous. I am looking for pictures online of it now, and if I can't find them I will scan the picture from the magazine.



So glad that people here can appreciate my sense of humor!

I'd LOVE to see a pic of the Austrailian Smocking dress you are talking about! (Did you kow if you leave the "k" out of the phrase smocking dress, that you get smoking  dress??  Don't ask me how I know that!!!   )




teresajoy said:


> I don't know that I will be reading if I'm by the pool, because odds are if I'm there, so are the kids! Now, if Brian took them for an afternoon, I might just do that! I love to read.
> 
> Karen, I had to read this to Corey, he laughed, but I think he just thought I was crazy!!!
> 
> Let me think about the lifting the penalty.




Did you hear?!?!?  Teresa of Joy is considering lifting the 10 page penalty for all you lowley losers! 

Corey- I just love that kid!   He gives me hope in the future generation!!





teresajoy said:


> This is true I must say. I AM pretty much always right! Except when I'm wrong, and then I'll admit it, when that actually happens...





OH!! I mean..............    you are so right Teresa of Joy! 





teresajoy said:


> Hmm, you know, I WAS thinking of giving the losers a second chance, but now, I'm not so sure.



OMG!!!  




teresajoy said:


> I keep trying to talk Corey into going as Bert (from Mary Poppins) but he isn't hearing it! Can you believe he won't do that for me??
> 
> I couldn't find the right striped fabric anyway, but at least he could have given me hope! I just wanted him to wear an orange striped shirt, with perhaps a blue bow tie. Is that too much to ask of a 17 year old boy???





Crushed. *CRUSHED I Say!! *  and to think....  I had my mind convinced that there was hope for the future generations!  My tender heart has been slain and I fall, collapsing on the cold, hard ground - only to realize that  Corey is, well...................  a typical teenager!!  

Be still my heart!


----------



## *Toadstool*

karebear1 said:


> So glad that people here can appreciate my sense of humor!
> 
> I'd LOVE to see a pic of the Austrailian Smocking dress you are talking about! (Did you kow if you leave the "k" out of the phrase smocking dress, that you get smoking  dress??  Don't ask me how I know that!!!   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear?!?!?  Teresa of Joy is considering lifting the 10 page penalty for all you lowley losers!
> 
> Corey- I just love that kid!   He gives me hope in the future generation!!


Yes I get your humor. I enjoy it so! 
I posted the dress just now. Look on page 15 last post! Look now!


----------



## *Toadstool*

OH and yes I know about the smoking thing. 
I got an email from someone in my smocking group saying they were trying to quit smoking. I was so confused. I kept saying to myself, "why does she want to quit smocking???" 
I have emailed people telling them I love to smok several times=, and then they email me back asking me why I love to smoke. :/


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!!!
> 
> Teresa of Joy does hereby decree that anyone posting after page 10 may lift the label of "LOSER" by reading the first post.
> 
> Teresa of Joy shall let Karen Queen of Cricut decide if there shall be a quiz to be had on said first post.​
> 
> 
> and never ever doubt my JOY again! ​



A quiz huh?!???  THIS could get fun!!!!  

And just for the record-- I have never doubted your Joy- it 'twas Heather that doubted!!! 



*Toadstool* said:


> *Okay here it is. My new favorite pattern that I have yet to sew!*
> The Sandpiper dress by Australian Smocking Magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have smocked a Feliz before, but I much prefer the way these guys did it. I love the want the back is done too with the bias band all around. The directions seem to be awesome too. If only I had some white linen laying around. I soo shouldn't buy more fabric right now. I will probably end up buying white linen to make this dress though..
> I realize I can make it out of different fabric, but I need this exact version to take beach pictures NOW!




This is REALLY GREAT! I'm glad you found it for us to see. It looks so comfy and cool with that little girl running on the beach with it. Just plain perfect- isn't it??


----------



## *Toadstool*

karebear1 said:


> This is REALLY GREAT! I'm glad you found it for us to see. It looks so comfy and cool with that little girl running on the beach with it. Just plain perfect- isn't it??


Oh, I didn't find it. I scanned my magazine. I just had to show you all! 
For such an awesome magazine they do a horrible job of advertising and posting pictures on their site.
http://www.countrybumpkin.com.au/pr...s_id=435689&osCsid=20dnuudl2kog2acb597ubpb9v2
Those are the pictures from the current issue advertised on their website.
I saw the picture in the sneak peak, but had no idea it was a Feliz copy dress till I got my magazine today.
BTW.. they include the pattern in the magazines.


----------



## bclydia

zippy99 said:


>


That's a great dress! Your daughter clearly loves it and I think your idea was great.



HeatherSue said:


>


Heather these are amazing! I was so content with my 4x4" embroidery hoop until I started seeing all of your amazing designs.  I love the texture you add with the stitches.  The detail of your designs is wonderful!!



bean said:


>


These are so cute! So are the dresses!!  I may CASE this for our April trip to Disneyland with friends.  We have four girls between us and I have plans for vidas but I think these would be so cute too!!



mom2rtk said:


>


Wow!! Absolutely amazing!  



emcreative said:


> Whew...I was afraid we were about to choose sides and do satin stitches at 50 paces...


----------



## bclydia

Oh, I also wanted to post that I came across a Mulan pillow case that matches the flat sheet I found the other day.
I thought about it and I really won't use them.  My Eleora just isn't big on Mulan.
So, my thought is that the design repeats 3 times on the sheet.  What do you think about cutting it in three and offering it on the swap board?  Is that a good idea?  I know that several of you have brought little princesses home from China and could put it to much better use than I.  Any thoughts?


----------



## saraheeyore

bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses



that is a wonderful picture. i think you should get it printed onto a canvas and put on your wall. Probably a picture to treasure forever. The dresses are really nice too


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the picture!!! That is just amazing!!! You two will look incredible!!!
> 
> 
> I keep trying to talk Corey into going as Bert (from Mary Poppins) but he isn't hearing it! Can you believe he won't do that for me??





Thanks Teresa!

So maybe you just give him a choice: You can be Bert, or you can be a penguin................ Which one??????????


----------



## NiniMorris

To all the newbies sewing here, I just want to offer a bit of advice...before you spend money buying NEW feet for your machine, check very carefully at the feet that were included with your machine!

I had decided I needed an edgestitching foot to get the nice even, straight stitching along the edges, and for my top stitching. (Thanks to Lisa for the tip about lengthening the stitches).  Then I decided I wanted an overcast foot so I could use the overcast stitches that were included in my machine to cut out the step of zig zaging over my seams.

After lots and lots of tireless research, I picked up my manual...I seems an overcast foot was supposed to be with my machine!  After checking it out, I found out that my overcast foot looks EXACTLY like the edgestitching foot!  Yup...all this time I have had what I was searching for, right in my sewing drawer!

Then I discovered...strange as this may sound...that there is a reason they make different feet!  Each foot is made for a specific job, and more importantly, THE WORK!!!  I mean, I know the ruffler was great at ruffling, and the button holer worked perfectly at button hole-ing (as long as you try to use the one that came with YOUR NEW machine and not try to use the one for the OLD machine...long embarrassing story),the even feed foot worked perfectly at evenly feeding the fabric into the machine, and who would ever try to put on a zipper without a zipper foot?  (well, me, but again another long embarrassing story) 

But who would have EVER thought that other feet actually was the best tool for their respective job????

Morale of the story, if your machine came with more than one foot, don't, I repeat DON'T just put the feet back in the plastic bag and hide them in a drawer...you may actually need them!


OK, now back to trying to decide on a princess sun dress for the girls to wear.  This SHOULD be my last dress for the trip...after all I only have 22 days left!


Nini


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!!!
> 
> Teresa of Joy does hereby decree that anyone posting after page 10 may lift the label of "LOSER" by reading the first post.
> 
> Teresa of Joy shall let Karen Queen of Cricut decide if there shall be a quiz to be had on said first post.​
> 
> 
> and never ever doubt my JOY again! ​





emcreative said:


> Whew...I was afraid we were about to choose sides and do satin stitches at 50 paces...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Oh Nini!  Thank you for joining the land of the unknowing and for being brave enough to share your story...I too found out many things my machine does after actually reading the manual.  I remember the night I decided to read it and all Tim heard out of the sewing room was.."huh"..."hmm"..."Wow"...Who knew!"  He finally came in and asked...I explained that after a year of having the machine I decided to read the manual.  He laughed at me and asked if I was really a man!

Well today is the first day alone...no kids...no DH...nobody asking me for anything right now...Love them all...but I kinda like this!!!!  I am going to go take a LONG shower...maybe a bath...then off to the fabric store!!!  YIPEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## bsusanmb

Heather Sue and Theresa Joy, thanks for remembering me...yes, my daughter Jamie is wonderful.  She and her DH and little Cameron moved to the town where we live and so i get to see them all the time.  He was 2 in March and is a BIG boy...Makayla is 4 going on 16, Nick is 5, Conner is almost 4.  They are all wonderful.  

We are going to WDW in December and taking Jamie and Cameron and for the first time we are taking Makayla with us without her parents.  So we are all excited and I need to get sewing for her after I get back from our Disney Cruise in Sept and we are also going to San Francisco in Sept.  So come October I will have those machines humming...and yes, you are right, it is probably a year or maybe more since I was on here or even sewed anything.
Those grandchildren are always at my house, wanting to spend the night on the weekends, so I don't have much time to myself.  

I will have to research an embroidery machine now...hummm...and also research how to save $$$!!

Love you guys!
Susan


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

First- I love the pillowcase dresses posted- really cute!

Both the white eyelet with princess ribbon (polyandprincess)
and the group shot of girls in Minnie inspired- how fun! You must have rec'd lots of compliments!

OY VEY- that's what I want to say.....my story

My Mother came to visit me on Wednesday, we went outside with Megan and Hannah. Megan complained the water in her little pool was too cold, so I ran the hose into the garage and hooked it up to the hot water- but then I had to call DH at work to ask which thing to screw it on to. Which meant the phone was now outside. Well I figured I would want to hear it ring if someone called, so, I placed it on the hood of my Jeep...........



I didnt go anywhere yesterday- too busy posting fabric to my etsy store. Except them DH called at 6:15 and said he was just leaving (hour away) and I could tell he was grumpy and would want food. So I rushed the kids into shoes and carseats and Megan said "Go Fast Mommy!" So I was rushing..
(can you see where this is going?)

Yes, that's right, I thought I heard a funny sound as I turned the corner out of our neighborhood and I thought, maybe I saw a car swerve that was a ways behind me. But no time.

I drove slow on the way home. Nothing.
I put the kids in the car at 7:30AM and parked and walked up an down the curbs. Nothing. If it's hidden under the tall grass somewhere I dont know.

I confessed what happened to DH this morning. He suggested bringing another phone out there and using our intercom function- might be a peer to peer network.

Please say a prayer that I find my phone in working order.


Also, since I'm making praye requests...
My Dad's pain has increased from the cancer over the last few days. He was really pushing himself before that, so I hope things can get a little better.  But I am going to lose him much much sooner than I ever thought. My little girls will not grow up knowing their Grampy that loves them so much.

Boy, this is getting to be depressing, isnt it?

I got my kit last night- I'll post photos later today


----------



## tricia

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> See my lovely "straight" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some curtains out of DS's Cars flat sheet.  I feel so domestic!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to make some Aladdin pants (perfect timing for the Aladdin inspiration earlier in the thread) for DS since DNiece has a Jasmine outfit.  I am also hoping to try an applique.  Wish me luck and strong needles!  I already broke one.



Great job.  I still haven't tried a pillowcase dress.  I am a little afraid as there are no exact measurements, and no pattern to trace.  (I know, a little weird)



bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses



That Picture is Awesome.  The girls and the dresses are pretty cute too.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this for a survival bag swap that I am participating in for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time with this as I am so tired from working.



Great job april.  Hope you can find the fabric you need.




luv2go2disney said:


> Hello to the disboutique world!  I am sure you all probably don't remember me, as there are a ton of new faces around here, but I have been around off and on since this thread started...I still love to lurk & see the BEAUTIFUL creations!  I haven't really sewn anything since February when we went to Disney with my DSIL as she was suffering with her breast cancer.  She passed a few weeks after our trip and I haven't really had time or felt like sewing much.
> I recently got a promotion at work and my DH(a Disney Hater) has agreed to a trip "re-do" the first week of December!!!!!  It is going to be our Christmas present this year and I am so excited to visit during the Christmas season!!!!  Our last trip was very rushed and catered to my sweet SIL so I am very excited to actually "do" Disney this time!  So I must start planning out some outfits and get sewing!  Sorry to ramble I just had to share with someone my disney excitement.  We plan on surprising the kids this weekend with the BIG announcement!
> 
> BTW I am officially a loser as I have posted after page 10...



Congrats on the trip!!



mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



Just Awesome. 



ireland_nicole said:


> well, still no job, but after fruitless searching all morning, at least I got something done this afternoon
> 
> here are two school dresses I made for Caitie:
> First, her favorite; the twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the hem is straight, I promise; but there's so darn much of it it won't hang straight when on a flat hanger; and I don't want to post it openly on herafter earlier this week.)
> 
> and as the school mascot is the stallion, she had to have this "stallion" fabric for a dress: I'm actually pretty pleased with this one; I managed to cut and sew it in just under an hour (Thank you God for my ruffler and serger)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to the advanced embroidery/stabilizer class; here's hoping they don't kick me out



Cute dresses.  Now, why would you get kicked out?!?  Were you planning to cause a ruckus?




*Toadstool* said:


> *Okay here it is. My new favorite pattern that I have yet to sew!*
> The Sandpiper dress by Australian Smocking Magazine!



That is a very pretty dresss.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Whew...I was afraid we were about to choose sides and do satin stitches at 50 paces...






*Toadstool* said:


> *Okay here it is. My new favorite pattern that I have yet to sew!*
> The Sandpiper dress by Australian Smocking Magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have smocked a Feliz before, but I much prefer the way these guys did it. I love the want the back is done too with the bias band all around. The directions seem to be awesome too. If only I had some white linen laying around. I soo shouldn't buy more fabric right now. I will probably end up buying white linen to make this dress though..
> I realize I can make it out of different fabric, but I need this exact version to take beach pictures NOW!



That is absolutely gorgeous!  I so have to learn to smock.


tricia said:


> Cute dresses.  Now, why would you get kicked out?!?  Were you planning to cause a ruckus?



I don't look for drama, really.  But ya know, some are born to drama, and some have drama thrust upon them?  Yeah, I'm in the latter group.  Weird stuff just finds me.  We're the family that will consistently get the unique never before seen side effect of a medication; we're the family others around talk about when they're having a bad day; you know, "Well norma jean, it sounds like you have it bad, but listen here to what happened to..........insert our name here."  So basically, if something can go horribly wrong and get me kicked out of the class, it probably will.  My DH jokes that I should walk around with a vieo camera following me, because we'd have at least a couple submissions to AFHV every week.


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> :I don't look for drama, really.  But ya know, some are born to drama, and some have drama thrust upon them?  Yeah, I'm in the latter group.  Weird stuff just finds me.  We're the family that will consistently get the unique never before seen side effect of a medication; we're the family others around talk about when they're having a bad day; you know, "Well norma jean, it sounds like you have it bad, but listen here to what happened to..........insert our name here."  So basically, if something can go horribly wrong and get me kicked out of the class, it probably will.  My DH jokes that I should walk around with a vieo camera following me, because we'd have at least a couple submissions to AFHV every week.



Oh, so you're _that_ family.   Good luck with the class, hope you learn a lot.


----------



## luv2go2disney

lovesdumbo said:


> First....I don't think you're loser as "someone" closed the old thread 5 pages early.
> 
> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> Looks like we'll be at Pop together!  I'm planning to be there 12/1 to 12/7.



Ohhh that is exciting...I will have to check out your outfits & hopefully we will cross paths while we are there. Are you planning any ADRs?  I seriously need to get on that ASAP, I think Monday is my 90 mark!



ireland_nicole said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL; I'm looking forward to getting to know you here though.  I'm so essited about you telling the kids; make sure to let us know how it goes.



Thanks for the comments!  A little background on my DSIL...she was 28 years old and she was diagnosed with Inflammatory Breast Cancer(IBC), doctors told her it was a breast infection, there was NO lump(which was not the right diagnosis, she persisted though).  IBC is TERRIBLE!!! It was extremely fast spreading & soon it was in her brain & spine.  So I must say if you have ANY thought that something just isn't right with your body, keep on the doctor until you get the course of treatment that you need.



teresajoy said:


> I'm so sorry about your SIL, I was really hoping things would turn out differntly.
> 
> Of course I remember you.
> 
> I'm very glad you get to go to Disney! How are you planning on telling the kids?



Thanks Teresa, I figured you would remember me because you remember EVERYBODY!!!  



teresajoy said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!!!
> 
> Teresa of Joy does hereby decree that anyone posting after page 10 may lift the label of "LOSER" by reading the first post.
> 
> Teresa of Joy shall let Karen Queen of Cricut decide if there shall be a quiz to be had on said first post.​
> 
> 
> and never ever doubt my JOY again! ​



I am so glad that you lifted the "loser status"!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

Adi12982 said:


> Then I'm the queen of the losers - because I was post #1 on page 3





karebear1 said:


> Awwww man! Page 3????   I'm a loser.......





my*2*angels said:


> That's okay karebear, I will join you in the loser club!





teresajoy said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!!!
> 
> Teresa of Joy does hereby decree that anyone posting after page 10 may lift the label of "LOSER" by reading the first post.
> 
> Teresa of Joy shall let Karen Queen of Cricut decide if there shall be a quiz to be had on said first post.​
> 
> 
> and never ever doubt my JOY again! ​



So long as I can be the queen of the loser's if I still so choose


----------



## HeatherSue

ATTENTION BIG GIVERS!!!!

Today is the ship date for the Matt1056 Big Give!!!  Please check the Big Give board to see if your name is on the list, and to make sure your shipping status is correct. If you need the address, PM me here or there.  

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68275&threadid=644620&page=1

Thank you all so much for another very successful give!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to the advanced embroidery/stabilizer class; here's hoping they don't kick me out


Great dresses, we love horses out here and a lot of western fabrics.  You will do great in class and again I am so envious.  I wish there was any kind of classes out here.


teresajoy said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!!!
> 
> Teresa of Joy does hereby decree that anyone posting after page 10 may lift the label of "LOSER" by reading the first post.
> 
> Teresa of Joy shall let Karen Queen of Cricut decide if there shall be a quiz to be had on said first post.​
> 
> 
> and never ever doubt my JOY again! ​






emcreative said:


> Whew...I was afraid we were about to choose sides and do satin stitches at 50 paces...


and even more.


----------



## luv2go2disney

THE BIG SURPRISE IDEA...
Ok so I said that we were going to surprise the kids this weekend & let them know we are returning to Disney.   Here is kind of what I am thinking of doing...I just finished combining all our Disney videos from the last trip onto 1 dvd so I thought I would have the kids sit down to watch the DVD & have movie night, maybe make them get out their mickey ears to watch the DVD too.  Just to get more of the Disney spirit.  Then since this is going to be the kids Christmas present from us I want to get a BIG box & put the big Mickey balloon in(they had it at our factory card outlet recently).  So when they open the box, which will of course be wrapped with leftover Mickey Christmas wrapping paper, the balloon will come flying out.  Then I want to make a sign or something for the bottom of the box or tied to the balloon that says "We are going to Disney".  
Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!  I want to make this trip awesome because I am sure I won't get another one for a LOOOONNNNGGGG time!


----------



## Colleen27

teresajoy said:


> I'm from Michigan too, but it can be C O L D - C O L D - C O L D walking around a park all day! It can be absolutely miserable. Seriuosly, pack a few pairs of the little magic gloves, you may thank me later! Cold at Disney is so much different than cold here at home! If you don't believe me, check out Heathersue's "Leaving the Disney Hater at Home" Trip report, Animal Kingdom day. Since she is my sister, I am going to go over to her TR and snatch her pictures for you! This was in February, but you could get this in January too (we are all born and raised Michiganders)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to find the picture of me, Heather and our brother David from one of our childhood trips that show us all bundled up in winter coats at Disney in January, but I don't think I uploaded it to Photobucket.
> 
> I need to see your pictures! Did you get pictures of the lifeguards?



Eeeek! I'm hoping we can dodge it being quite that cold! I'm the warm weather lover in the family, so I'm a bit apprehensive about another January trip, but Katie (my 1yo) can't stand hot weather at all. We were supposed to go in May, then rescheduled for Sept, and now are rescheduled for Jan - long story, involving my big creative project, my house - and in hindsight I think it will be much better. With the cool summer we're having, I had no idea of how much heat would bother her until a few weeks ago, when all it took was 2 90+ days for her to be cranky, having a hard time sleeping, and breaking out in a heat rash. So I'm willing to risk the cold rather than waiting for warmer weather for myself, because cold with a happy baby is better than warm with a cranky one!



msumissa said:


> There is nothing wrong with that!  In fact I am working on some MSU Spartan Vida's tonight!





emcreative said:


> Oh I can't wait to see them.  I used to live in East Lansing! I hate to admit it but we are starting to become UofM fans now, too, though...I figure since they saved the lives of two of my children, they deserve some of our attention!



We're a split family - DS11 plays football and hopes to be a Wolverine some day. DD8 wants to go to MSU like her teacher & her 4H mentor. 



HeatherSue said:


> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt on Tessa's outfit is removable (I put snaps in the back) and here is Sawyer's t-shirt without the vest.  I stitched the design on some fabric and then sewed the piece onto the shirt.  I left the edges frayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups of the appliques I digitized:



Wow, those are amazing! 



HeatherSue said:


> I was born and raised in Michigan, and our AK day in February was the coldest I've ever been in my life.  It was high 30's,  low 40's and windy.  It was miserable, awful, bone chilling cold!  I had a winter coat, gloves, and a hat and I was still freezing!  I've been other times in February where the weather was beautiful!  Actually, a few days after this, it was in the 80's!  You never know what you're going to get!



I'm reading your TR now.  I thought we ran into some moody weather on our Jan trip, but our coolest days had highs in the mid-50s. It was 82* on our waterpark day. 



ireland_nicole said:


> here are two school dresses I made for Caitie:
> First, her favorite; the twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the hem is straight, I promise; but there's so darn much of it it won't hang straight when on a flat hanger; and I don't want to post it openly on herafter earlier this week.)
> 
> and as the school mascot is the stallion, she had to have this "stallion" fabric for a dress: I'm actually pretty pleased with this one; I managed to cut and sew it in just under an hour (Thank you God for my ruffler and serger)



Adorable! I'm looking forward to doing some school mascot stuff for my kids, because the skull & crossbones is a big part of our spirit wear. Even DS11 will wear pirate gear!


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this for a survival bag swap that I am participating in for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time with this as I am so tired from working.


What a great item to add to the swap!  It's really pretty, April!



luv2go2disney said:


> Hello to the disboutique world!  I am sure you all probably don't remember me, as there are a ton of new faces around here, but I have been around off and on since this thread started...I still love to lurk & see the BEAUTIFUL creations!  I haven't really sewn anything since February when we went to Disney with my DSIL as she was suffering with her breast cancer.  She passed a few weeks after our trip and I haven't really had time or felt like sewing much.
> I recently got a promotion at work and my DH(a Disney Hater) has agreed to a trip "re-do" the first week of December!!!!!  It is going to be our Christmas present this year and I am so excited to visit during the Christmas season!!!!  Our last trip was very rushed and catered to my sweet SIL so I am very excited to actually "do" Disney this time!  So I must start planning out some outfits and get sewing!  Sorry to ramble I just had to share with someone my disney excitement.  We plan on surprising the kids this weekend with the BIG announcement!
> 
> BTW I am officially a loser as I have posted after page 10...


I remember you, too!  I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL.    I remember when you told us about her and I so hoped she would be able to overcome the cancer.

I'm glad you're taking another trip in December!!! You must have a great Disney-hater, there.  My hater refused to go on the last trip and he isn't going in October, either.




mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.


WOW!!!!  You always amaze me!! You look awesome in that costume, too!  I think you are both going to have kids coming up to you wanting autographs!  Amazing work!



jenb1023 said:


> Thank you!  You and Heather are the reasons I even checked this thread out to begin with.  They grow up so fast don't they?!


  You're so sweet!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to the advanced embroidery/stabilizer class; here's hoping they don't kick me out


These are both great!! Tessa loves the horse dress!!! 

Please share what you learn at your class with us!  I've been embroidering for a year and I'm still not sure I'm stabilizing right!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> THANK YOU!!  Totally a compliment that you even commented!  I was on a roll and didn't want to wait for the morning to get bias tape, so I just made some out of ribbon.


See, you even made your own bias tape!! You are a natural!



billwendy said:


> Anyone else ready for the weekend??? Im thinking we are going to get rained out!!


It's supposed to rain until Tuesday!  Yuck!! Plus, it's cold.  This has been such a chilly summer!  



*Toadstool* said:


> That is awesome! That is great that your hubby is a Disney lover too. Mine is a hater, but I am trying to convert him.


Good luck with that! I've been working on my Disney-hater for 15 years with no luck.



teresajoy said:


> 1.) I refer to that as the Dark Time. As you know, I really can't think about that time without crying or coming very close to it. Without you, I'm not me.
> 
> 2.)It was bad, really really bad. Besides being dirty and icky and rundown, I didn't like the doctors either.
> One morning when I got to Heather's room, three of her doctors were standing outside her door talking about her. It went something like this.
> "I don't know what to do."
> "I don't know what's wrong."
> "I don't have any idea."
> 
> Then, right after I walked in her room, THEY walked in and acted like they knew what was going on!
> Pompous jerks, messing with MY little sister's life like that!
> The Dark Days.
> 
> 3) This is true I must say. I AM pretty much always right! Except when I'm wrong, and then I'll admit it, when that actually happens...
> 
> 4) I couldn't find the right striped fabric anyway, but at least he could have given me hope! I just wanted him to wear an orange striped shirt, with perhaps a blue bow tie. Is that too much to ask of a 17 year old boy???


1) That made me cry.  You are so wonderful, Teresa. 
2) They were idiotic!  They just wanted to stare at "portal vein thrombosis girl".
3) Wrong?  I think not!  Except when you disagree with me, of course.
4) What is wrong with that kid anyway?



teresajoy said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!!!
> 
> Teresa of Joy does hereby decree that anyone posting after page 10 may lift the label of "LOSER" by reading the first post.
> 
> Teresa of Joy shall let Karen Queen of Cricut decide if there shall be a quiz to be had on said first post.​
> 
> 
> and never ever doubt my JOY again! ​


Thank you so much, oh Teresa of JoyCE!  I can't wait for the quiz!  



emcreative said:


> Whew...I was afraid we were about to choose sides and do satin stitches at 50 paces...






*Toadstool* said:


>


That is so pretty!  I can't wait to see what you come up with!



karebear1 said:


> 1. Corey- I just love that kid!   He gives me hope in the future generation!!
> 
> 2. Crushed. *CRUSHED I Say!! *  and to think....  I had my mind convinced that there was hope for the future generations!  My tender heart has been slain and I fall, collapsing on the cold, hard ground - only to realize that  Corey is, well...................  a typical teenager!!


1. I do too!
2. That kid is far from the typical teenager!  He probably actually considered wearing the Bert costume, just to make his mom happy! 



karebear1 said:


> A quiz huh?!???  THIS could get fun!!!!


Are you going to make us a quiz?? Huh? Huh?



bclydia said:


> Heather these are amazing! I was so content with my 4x4" embroidery hoop until I started seeing all of your amazing designs.  I love the texture you add with the stitches.  The detail of your designs is wonderful!!


Thank you!  I have lots of designs that are available in 4x4, too and I'm hoping to do 4x4 versions of more of them.



mom2rtk said:


> So maybe you just give him a choice: You can be Bert, or you can be a penguin................ Which one??????????


  I love it!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> He laughed at me and asked if I was really a man!


I sure hope he knows the answer to that one by now! 



bsusanmb said:


> Heather Sue and Theresa Joy, thanks for remembering me...yes, my daughter Jamie is wonderful.  She and her DH and little Cameron moved to the town where we live and so i get to see them all the time.  He was 2 in March and is a BIG boy...Makayla is 4 going on 16, Nick is 5, Conner is almost 4.  They are all wonderful.
> 
> We are going to WDW in December and taking Jamie and Cameron and for the first time we are taking Makayla with us without her parents.  So we are all excited and I need to get sewing for her after I get back from our Disney Cruise in Sept and we are also going to San Francisco in Sept.  So come October I will have those machines humming...and yes, you are right, it is probably a year or maybe more since I was on here or even sewed anything.
> Those grandchildren are always at my house, wanting to spend the night on the weekends, so I don't have much time to myself.
> 
> I will have to research an embroidery machine now...hummm...and also research how to save $$$!!
> 
> Love you guys!
> Susan


You're such a good grandma!  You sound like our mom- always staying busy with the grandkids!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Please say a prayer that I find my phone in working order.
> 
> 
> Also, since I'm making praye requests...
> My Dad's pain has increased from the cancer over the last few days. He was really pushing himself before that, so I hope things can get a little better.  But I am going to lose him much much sooner than I ever thought. My little girls will not grow up knowing their Grampy that loves them so much.
> 
> Boy, this is getting to be depressing, isnt it?
> 
> I got my kit last night- I'll post photos later today


 I'm so sorry that your dad's pain is getting worse.  I'll pray for him, and for your family. 



Adi12982 said:


> So long as I can be the queen of the loser's if I still so choose


You crack me up!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Something went wrong with my ruffler.  It was working just great and then out of the blue it started to grab up the bobbin thread and then it jammed.  

I didn't change settings or anything.  What is wrong?  I really need it to work right now.  How do I fix it?  I am thinking adjust the top tension????


Also, never try to sew with only an hour before having to leave for work.  Anything that can go wrong will go wrong.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!


  This is so amazing!  Love it!



HeatherSue said:


> I tried putting one under Tessa's and it wasn't quite full enough.  If you made it a little fuller, it would work.  It's an easy pattern, but more time consuming than most of Carla's patterns.



Would you say the patchwork skirt or the scalloped one is easier and less time consuming? 



danicaw said:


> You need to take your husband up on that machine!!! You know you want it!



I want one so bad too!  I was in a Joann's drooling over one the other day!!!



mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



Wow!!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

1.  Does anyone know if they sell the large white dot fabric with the black background (like the minnie dot) at Hobby Lobby or only at Joann's?   I really need some but don't want to drive all the way to Joann's.

2.  We are also planning on surprising our girls with our trip.  We still haven't told them.  They are 2 1/2 and 5 yrs of age.  We can't decide if we should tell them soon or wait until we are leaving but I really want to tell them in a cool way.  Any suggestions?    Part of me feels like we are missing out on the fun of the anticipation.  But my DH was kind of thinking it would be fun to surprise them when we leave.  I just don't want to be disappointed if they don't have a huge reaction or something being that they are so young.  What do you think?  Any stories or advice to share?


----------



## fairygoodmother

Another day, another Vida.  Gotta say, I'm loving this pattern!





The applique was purchased.
This is for a birthday party on Saturday, and PROBABLY one of the girls' Disney outfits.
The center panel used to be a t-shirt.  Karen found it on sale at the Disney store a long time ago.  And yes, I just mixed a t-shirt knit with cottons.    It didn't stretch toooooo badly. 

On another note, I was up quite late last night and noticed a Facebook status update from a young cousin.  Her grandmother, my aunt, passed away last night.  Not unexpected, in fact she lived weeks longer than we expected.  Nevertheless... once we connected on FB last night (this morning) her mother called me and we were on the phone for nearly 2 hours.  Tired?  yes!  But fabric is talking to me already this morning.  One more "Jack" dress for tomorrow - it's nearly done - then on to more sewing for the world.


----------



## GrammaBelle

I'm going to try and keep up on this thread, and actually post.  Here is my first attempt at posting a picture.





[/IMG]

I made this according to the size of the shirt I was wearing at the time, instead of according to my bust measurement.  I couldn't get it on with my bra on!! Luckily I made it from a sheet for practice, (hence the wrinkles) because I wanted to see if somehow I could make the tunic sleeveless.  Now I just want to see if I can make one that my chest fits into that doesn't make me look pregnant!

Any advice on how to increase the bust size without greatly increasing the lower part of the tunic would be appreciated!  Now back to page 3 to catch up.


----------



## luv2go2disney

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> 1.  Does anyone know if they sell the large white dot fabric with the black background (like the minnie dot) at Hobby Lobby or only at Joann's?   I really need some but don't want to drive all the way to Joann's.
> 
> 2.  We are also planning on surprising our girls with our trip.  We still haven't told them.  They are 2 1/2 and 5 yrs of age.  We can't decide if we should tell them soon or wait until we are leaving but I really want to tell them in a cool way.  Any suggestions?    Part of me feels like we are missing out on the fun of the anticipation.  But my DH was kind of thinking it would be fun to surprise them when we leave.  I just don't want to be disappointed if they don't have a huge reaction or something being that they are so young.  What do you think?  Any stories or advice to share?



Unfortunately the dots are only at JoAnns.

I don't think I could keep the trip a surprise much longer!  LOL  Actually my DH, not a secret keeper, almost spoiled my wanting to surprise the kids yesterday.  They came home from school & my DH says so did you tell them?  I was shushing him like crazy!!!  I am bursting to tell the kids we are going.  I agree for me part of the excitement of the trip is the anticipation of going and enjoying that aspect of it!  I just posted that I am going to do the big box w/ a balloon unless I can get something better in the next day or so, because I can't keep this secret much longer!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I love it,  I   think  it will  do PERFECTLY for my Dad's 40th Birthday Jack party! It is the pretiest thing I have ever seen and I can't wait to take sewing lessons with you. 
Love, Sierra


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> WOW!!!!  You always amaze me!! You look awesome in that costume, too!  I think you are both going to have kids coming up to you wanting autographs!  Amazing work!
> 
> 
> 2. That kid is far from the typical teenager!  He probably actually considered wearing the Bert costume, just to make his mom happy!




Thanks Teresa.... I'm not sure "awesome" is the word..... Scary maybe.... but I guess that's the point, right???? I'm thinking that when I put my glasses back on, the autograph seekers will pass on by.......  But Katie has signed a couple of autographs for CM's. She gets a big kick out of it. The first time it happened she was so confused. "Am I supposed to sign Katie or Mary Poppins???????"

And as for your kid who even "considered" wearing Bert???? Sounds like a keeper to me!


----------



## GrammaBelle

t-beri said:


> *ATTENTION DISBOUTIQUERS!!!!!!*  Did that do it?  Are you paying attention
> 
> I just found this project called Iraqi Bundles of Love.  There is a soldier in Iraq who is collecting flat rate boxes w/ bundles of sewing supplies to distribute to citizens in the area where he is deployed. It's an APO so it will be the same as sending it w/in the US.



What a great idea!  Thanks for sharing with us.  I have a ton of yarn and some fabric from an aunt that I can't use, but couldn't bring myself to throw away.  Can't wait to get the address and ship them off.


----------



## Colleen27

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> 2.  We are also planning on surprising our girls with our trip.  We still haven't told them.  They are 2 1/2 and 5 yrs of age.  We can't decide if we should tell them soon or wait until we are leaving but I really want to tell them in a cool way.  Any suggestions?    Part of me feels like we are missing out on the fun of the anticipation.  But my DH was kind of thinking it would be fun to surprise them when we leave.  I just don't want to be disappointed if they don't have a huge reaction or something being that they are so young.  What do you think?  Any stories or advice to share?



We didn't tell the kids about DD's 6th birthday trip until we were at the airport, and then DD didn't believe us!  I gave her a metal princess lunchbox filled with stuff for the trip - a special birthday autograph book, Princess pen, a couple pins and her lanyard, etc. - and let her open it while we were having breakfast near the airport. I don't think she really believed we were going until we landed in Orlando and she saw the ME buses.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

tanyaandallie said:


> May I ask where you found this fabric?  I've been on the hunt for Ohio State fabric for years and have never found any. I live in the south but most fabric stores have all different sports teams but never Ohio State.  TIA!



I found it on  its a pillowcase


----------



## tricia

luv2go2disney said:


> THE BIG SURPRISE IDEA...
> Ok so I said that we were going to surprise the kids this weekend & let them know we are returning to Disney.   Here is kind of what I am thinking of doing...I just finished combining all our Disney videos from the last trip onto 1 dvd so I thought I would have the kids sit down to watch the DVD & have movie night, maybe make them get out their mickey ears to watch the DVD too.  Just to get more of the Disney spirit.  Then since this is going to be the kids Christmas present from us I want to get a BIG box & put the big Mickey balloon in(they had it at our factory card outlet recently).  So when they open the box, which will of course be wrapped with leftover Mickey Christmas wrapping paper, the balloon will come flying out.  Then I want to make a sign or something for the bottom of the box or tied to the balloon that says "We are going to Disney".
> Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!  I want to make this trip awesome because I am sure I won't get another one for a LOOOONNNNGGGG time!



That is a great idea.  We were keeping our Sept. trip a secret for a while, but they DH just up and told them one day.  We never realized how often our boys mention Disney until we were keeping a trip secret.  They mention something about Disney, or hidden mickeys at least once a day.  DH finally said, fine, how about we just go there then.  How about at the end of Sept?  The kids were like really?!?!?!  Whoo hoo etc.



fairygoodmother said:


> Another day, another Vida.  Gotta say, I'm loving this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The applique was purchased.
> This is for a birthday party on Saturday, and PROBABLY one of the girls' Disney outfits.
> The center panel used to be a t-shirt.  Karen found it on sale at the Disney store a long time ago.  And yes, I just mixed a t-shirt knit with cottons.    It didn't stretch toooooo badly.
> 
> On another note, I was up quite late last night and noticed a Facebook status update from a young cousin.  Her grandmother, my aunt, passed away last night.  Not unexpected, in fact she lived weeks longer than we expected.  Nevertheless... once we connected on FB last night (this morning) her mother called me and we were on the phone for nearly 2 hours.  Tired?  yes!  But fabric is talking to me already this morning.  One more "Jack" dress for tomorrow - it's nearly done - then on to more sewing for the world.



Great job on the Vida, you are really turning those out quickly now.
And sorry about your aunt's passing.


----------



## angel23321

mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



Wow Wow, and Wow!!

Heather Sue..WOW I love the aladdin outfits...my daughter would go nuts for that. 

So much talent here.


----------



## angel23321

luv2go2disney said:


> Thanks for the comments!  A little background on my DSIL...she was 28 years old and she was diagnosed with Inflammatory Breast Cancer(IBC), doctors told her it was a breast infection, there was NO lump(which was not the right diagnosis, she persisted though).  IBC is TERRIBLE!!! It was extremely fast spreading & soon it was in her brain & spine.  So I must say if you have ANY thought that something just isn't right with your body, keep on the doctor until you get the course of treatment that you need.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad that you lifted the "loser status"!!!!



I'm so sorry to hear about your sister and her battle.  My mom was diagnosed with IBC in February. She was VERY lucky to have a doctor who recognized it for what it was and not just an infection.  It is often mis-diagnosed.  With two weeks, she was going in for chemo.  She has since had chemo and surgery and currently is undergoing radiation.  It has been a long hard road and we still have a ways to go. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> 1.  Does anyone know if they sell the large white dot fabric with the black background (like the minnie dot) at Hobby Lobby or only at Joann's?   I really need some but don't want to drive all the way to Joann's.
> 
> 2.  We are also planning on surprising our girls with our trip.  We still haven't told them.  They are 2 1/2 and 5 yrs of age.  We can't decide if we should tell them soon or wait until we are leaving but I really want to tell them in a cool way.  Any suggestions?    Part of me feels like we are missing out on the fun of the anticipation.  But my DH was kind of thinking it would be fun to surprise them when we leave.  I just don't want to be disappointed if they don't have a huge reaction or something being that they are so young.  What do you think?  Any stories or advice to share?



I know how you feel. I want to tell my daughter and DH and I have been talking around her about it.  I want to wait until her birthday (2 weeks before our trip) for two reason.  One it will be pretty much her present and two, she is the type of kid that if I tell now, I will be asked every day how much longer.  Even if we did the chains and all that. LOL. But I feel like we're losing that anticipation fun.  And I'm having a hard time hiding all the disney fabric for the outfits. LOL


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

luv2go2disney said:


> Unfortunately the dots are only at JoAnns.
> 
> I don't think I could keep the trip a surprise much longer!  LOL  Actually my DH, not a secret keeper, almost spoiled my wanting to surprise the kids yesterday.  They came home from school & my DH says so did you tell them?  I was shushing him like crazy!!!  I am bursting to tell the kids we are going.  I agree for me part of the excitement of the trip is the anticipation of going and enjoying that aspect of it!  I just posted that I am going to do the big box w/ a balloon unless I can get something better in the next day or so, because I can't keep this secret much longer!



That's funny that you are going to do the balloon thing because I keep telling my DH that I might want to do that just like in the commercials they kept playing on TV for awhile.  my DD loved those commercials.  I haven't kept all of the outfits I have been making a secret since my daughters are disney fanatics they think I am just making them for them for fun.  Plus, I have let them wear them.  I could never get all of my sewing done just at night!!!  That's why I am not sure if surprising her at the airport would be such a big surprise since she has seen me making outfits and she'll see all of that luggage in the car and guess that we are going to disney since that is the only place we have flew.  Ugh!  I just don't know what to do!    Plus, lets just say that we have a personal connection with a princess at the world and she told me the other day that she has bought them something and was going to send it with a note saying that she can't wait to see them until she found out it was a surprise!  My girls truly believe she is THE princess!!!!  So maybe we should do it soon so I can convince her to still do that!!!


----------



## GrammaBelle

Here are some of the reasons I couldn't keep up this summer.  First, visit from DD, DSIL and 4 DGD from Kansas.  Inspired by this thread, I struggled to get these done:  (didn't get a picture while they were here, this was taken on a too-sunny porch back home in KS!)






[/IMG]

One thing I learned from this is that it's not much fun making 4 dresses all the same!  Christmas ones will be different patterns.
Then, while they were here we had a tie-dye day!  We died about 25 shirts, all told.  No actual action shots, but here some of us are wearing them!






[/IMG]

And last but definitely not least, the twins born July 31 needed some raggy quilts to snuggle up with.  I also made some for my house just in case these get left at home.






[/IMG]

Now I've ordered tons more fabric and am planning dresses and nighties for Christmas!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

We are back from Disney! We had a great time and the girls had so many compliments on their dresses. - The biggest hits were the Minnie & Mickey dresses, the Winnie the Pooh dresses and Evie's Dalmations outfit.
Here are a couple pictures
The Girls playing Peek-a-boo with Eeyore




My "Wild Animals"








And a pretty cool one I took of Juliet in front of "the big hat"





I will post the Minnie&Mickey pics soon - I still have to upload them to the computer.
Carol


----------



## disneymomof1

HELP !!!  I know someone just did an applique of Minnie's hat, could you post your template for that, I really want to work on one and have searched and googled with no luck.  Thanks !!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yup, I decided to look again, and I kept praying and asking God to please help me find this phone (and asking his forgiveness for procrastinating about grocery shopping and then rushing!) as I was walking along and talking out load- there it was, further up the road than I expected. Laying face down, on the grass under someone's mailbox- with a scuff on the corner- but none the worse.

HOORAY!!!


----------



## msumissa

emcreative said:


> Oh I can't wait to see them.  I used to live in East Lansing! I hate to admit it but we are starting to become UofM fans now, too, though...I figure since they saved the lives of two of my children, they deserve some of our attention!




I went to U of M alot when I was younger, knee issues.  Then I saw the light   If you are in the mitten,  I grew up in Unionville and I went to Caro High School, my parents live in Caro now.

My DH and I both graduated from MSU... we bleed green about this time of year.


----------



## ncmomof2

bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses



So cute!



mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



Amazing!


----------



## twob4him

GrammaBelle said:


> Here are some of the reasons I couldn't keep up this summer.  First, visit from DD, DSIL and 4 DGD from Kansas.  Inspired by this thread, I struggled to get these done:  (didn't get a picture while they were here, this was taken on a too-sunny porch back home in KS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> One thing I learned from this is that it's not much fun making 4 dresses all the same!  Christmas ones will be different patterns.
> Then, while they were here we had a tie-dye day!  We died about 25 shirts, all told.  No actual action shots, but here some of us are wearing them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And last but definitely not least, the twins born July 31 needed some raggy quilts to snuggle up with.  I also made some for my house just in case these get left at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I've ordered tons more fabric and am planning dresses and nighties for Christmas!



You are the best Grandma ever!!!! I love all of the Stripwork jumpers and tie dyes! What fun! And the twins are simply adorable...I am guessing she finally got a boy with all of those girls. What fun!  You're post just made me smile!!!


----------



## Mirb1214

mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



OK, THAT IS JUST AWESOME!! I wish we were going to be a few weeks sooner in Disney; I'd just hunt you down and have character pics made with you!!


----------



## Mirb1214

HeatherSue said:


>



I am absolutely IN LOVE with these sets!!   And by the way. . .When did your kids get so growny??  My goodness how they have grown in the past year since I've been on this board; they are absolute dolls!


----------



## twob4him

I upgraded to photobucket pro and now I can't upload any pics. Not sure if I messed with the settings or what but I have a help ticket in....so I can't post pics here till it gets straightened out. I finished the Belle dress and wanted to show you it. I was able to get pics up on my blog so get on over there to see it! 

Click here for my blog update~


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> Crushed. *CRUSHED I Say!! *  and to think....  I had my mind convinced that there was hope for the future generations!  My tender heart has been slain and I fall, collapsing on the cold, hard ground - only to realize that  Corey is, well...................  a typical teenager!!
> 
> Be still my heart!



When I read this to Corey, he said
"Awww....But, I really just don't want to wear a Bert shirt Mom."  Don't you just love hime! 

I then told him that he would be very surprised when we go to Florida and he opened his suitcase to find........ ONLY Bert shirts!!!! He had a good laugh about that and said he would call one of my friends down there and have them take him to Walmart to get "real" shirts!



*Toadstool* said:


> OH and yes I know about the smoking thing.
> I got an email from someone in my smocking group saying they were trying to quit smoking. I was so confused. I kept saying to myself, "why does she want to quit smocking???"
> I have emailed people telling them I love to smok several times=, and then they email me back asking me why I love to smoke. :/


That is so funny! 



karebear1 said:


> And just for the record-- I have never doubted your Joy- it 'twas Heather that doubted!!!



True, true, but you did encourage her! 




bclydia said:


> Heather these are amazing! I was so content with my 4x4" embroidery hoop until I started seeing all of your amazing designs.  I love the texture you add with the stitches.  The detail of your designs is wonderful!!



Heather has quite a few 4X4s!   She just send me one to test too. I want to test it now, but she has some embroidery thread for me at her house that I'm getting tonight, so I'm trying to wait! I may just try it out anyway though! 



bclydia said:


> Oh, I also wanted to post that I came across a Mulan pillow case that matches the flat sheet I found the other day.
> I thought about it and I really won't use them.  My Eleora just isn't big on Mulan.
> So, my thought is that the design repeats 3 times on the sheet.  What do you think about cutting it in three and offering it on the swap board?  Is that a good idea?  I know that several of you have brought little princesses home from China and could put it to much better use than I.  Any thoughts?



I would love to see this! 



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Teresa!
> 
> So maybe you just give him a choice: You can be Bert, or you can be a penguin................ Which one??????????



I told him your idea, and do you know what he did??? He put his hands down at his side and started waddling like a penguin!! 

I guess I can be happy that he stays while I read posts to him from the Dis! 




NiniMorris said:


> To all the newbies sewing here, I just want to offer a bit of advice...before you spend money buying NEW feet for your machine, check very carefully at the feet that were included with your machine!
> 
> I had decided I needed an edgestitching foot to get the nice even, straight stitching along the edges, and for my top stitching. (Thanks to Lisa for the tip about lengthening the stitches).  Then I decided I wanted an overcast foot so I could use the overcast stitches that were included in my machine to cut out the step of zig zaging over my seams.
> 
> After lots and lots of tireless research, I picked up my manual...I seems an overcast foot was supposed to be with my machine!  After checking it out, I found out that my overcast foot looks EXACTLY like the edgestitching foot!  Yup...all this time I have had what I was searching for, right in my sewing drawer!
> 
> Then I discovered...strange as this may sound...that there is a reason they make different feet!  Each foot is made for a specific job, and more importantly, THE WORK!!!  I mean, I know the ruffler was great at ruffling, and the button holer worked perfectly at button hole-ing (as long as you try to use the one that came with YOUR NEW machine and not try to use the one for the OLD machine...long embarrassing story),the even feed foot worked perfectly at evenly feeding the fabric into the machine, and who would ever try to put on a zipper without a zipper foot?  (well, me, but again another long embarrassing story)
> 
> But who would have EVER thought that other feet actually was the best tool for their respective job????
> 
> Morale of the story, if your machine came with more than one foot, don't, I repeat DON'T just put the feet back in the plastic bag and hide them in a drawer...you may actually need them!
> 
> 
> OK, now back to trying to decide on a princess sun dress for the girls to wear.  This SHOULD be my last dress for the trip...after all I only have 22 days left!
> 
> 
> Nini



Too funny! thanks for sharing!! 



bsusanmb said:


> Heather Sue and Theresa Joy, thanks for remembering me...yes, my daughter Jamie is wonderful.  She and her DH and little Cameron moved to the town where we live and so i get to see them all the time.  He was 2 in March and is a BIG boy...Makayla is 4 going on 16, Nick is 5, Conner is almost 4.  They are all wonderful.
> 
> We are going to WDW in December and taking Jamie and Cameron and for the first time we are taking Makayla with us without her parents.  So we are all excited and I need to get sewing for her after I get back from our Disney Cruise in Sept and we are also going to San Francisco in Sept.  So come October I will have those machines humming...and yes, you are right, it is probably a year or maybe more since I was on here or even sewed anything.
> Those grandchildren are always at my house, wanting to spend the night on the weekends, so I don't have much time to myself.
> 
> I will have to research an embroidery machine now...hummm...and also research how to save $$$!!
> 
> Love you guys!
> Susan



I'm so glad to hear your daughter is doing so well, and that she moved by you!! 

I hope you stick around this time Susan!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Also, since I'm making praye requests...
> My Dad's pain has increased from the cancer over the last few days. He was really pushing himself before that, so I hope things can get a little better.  But I am going to lose him much much sooner than I ever thought. My little girls will not grow up knowing their Grampy that loves them so much.
> 
> Boy, this is getting to be depressing, isnt it?
> 
> I got my kit last night- I'll post photos later today



Nicole, I'm so sorry about this. I have wondered how your Dad was doing. I hope he is able to find comfort.  



ireland_nicole said:


> I don't look for drama, really.  But ya know, some are born to drama, and some have drama thrust upon them?  Yeah, I'm in the latter group.  Weird stuff just finds me.  We're the family that will consistently get the unique never before seen side effect of a medication; we're the family others around talk about when they're having a bad day; you know, "Well norma jean, it sounds like you have it bad, but listen here to what happened to..........insert our name here."  So basically, if something can go horribly wrong and get me kicked out of the class, it probably will.  My DH jokes that I should walk around with a vieo camera following me, because we'd have at least a couple submissions to AFHV every week.



Oh yeah, I've heard about you guys before! 



luv2go2disney said:


> So I must say if you have ANY thought that something just isn't right with your body, keep on the doctor until you get the course of treatment that you need.



I so agree with that statement! If you know something is wrong, don't listen to the doctors! 



Adi12982 said:


> So long as I can be the queen of the loser's if I still so choose



Yes, you may.



luv2go2disney said:


> THE BIG SURPRISE IDEA...
> Ok so I said that we were going to surprise the kids this weekend & let them know we are returning to Disney.   Here is kind of what I am thinking of doing...I just finished combining all our Disney videos from the last trip onto 1 dvd so I thought I would have the kids sit down to watch the DVD & have movie night, maybe make them get out their mickey ears to watch the DVD too.  Just to get more of the Disney spirit.  Then since this is going to be the kids Christmas present from us I want to get a BIG box & put the big Mickey balloon in(they had it at our factory card outlet recently).  So when they open the box, which will of course be wrapped with leftover Mickey Christmas wrapping paper, the balloon will come flying out.  Then I want to make a sign or something for the bottom of the box or tied to the balloon that says "We are going to Disney".
> Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!  I want to make this trip awesome because I am sure I won't get another one for a LOOOONNNNGGGG time!



That sounds like so much fun! 



Colleen27 said:


> Eeeek! I'm hoping we can dodge it being quite that cold! I'm the warm weather lover in the family, so I'm a bit apprehensive about another January trip, but Katie (my 1yo) can't stand hot weather at all. We were supposed to go in May, then rescheduled for Sept, and now are rescheduled for Jan - long story, involving my big creative project, my house - and in hindsight I think it will be much better. With the cool summer we're having, I had no idea of how much heat would bother her until a few weeks ago, when all it took was 2 90+ days for her to be cranky, having a hard time sleeping, and breaking out in a heat rash. So I'm willing to risk the cold rather than waiting for warmer weather for myself, because cold with a happy baby is better than warm with a cranky one!



Whereabouts in Michigan are you? It has been one cold summer, hasn't it? I like it to at LEAST be in the 70's, and when it DOES warm up, if it could stay OUT of the 90's that would be great! 



HeatherSue said:


> 2. That kid is far from the typical teenager!  He probably actually considered wearing the Bert costume, just to make his mom happy!



He really did! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> 1.  Does anyone know if they sell the large white dot fabric with the black background (like the minnie dot) at Hobby Lobby or only at Joann's?   I really need some but don't want to drive all the way to Joann's.



Well, that gives me a good idea which side of the city you are on! 



fairygoodmother said:


> On another note, I was up quite late last night and noticed a Facebook status update from a young cousin.  Her grandmother, my aunt, passed away last night.  Not unexpected, in fact she lived weeks longer than we expected.  Nevertheless... once we connected on FB last night (this morning) her mother called me and we were on the phone for nearly 2 hours.  Tired?  yes!  But fabric is talking to me already this morning.  One more "Jack" dress for tomorrow - it's nearly done - then on to more sewing for the world.



I'm sorry about your aunt. 



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Teresa.... I'm not sure "awesome" is the word..... Scary maybe.... but I guess that's the point, right???? I'm thinking that when I put my glasses back on, the autograph seekers will pass on by.......  But Katie has signed a couple of autographs for CM's. She gets a big kick out of it. The first time it happened she was so confused. "Am I supposed to sign Katie or Mary Poppins???????"
> 
> And as for your kid who even "considered" wearing Bert???? Sounds like a keeper to me!



See, I told you people got Heather and I confused!  But, I was thinking the same thing as Heather about the autographs! 

Yep, Corey did think about wearing Bert! I think I'll keep him! 



angel23321 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your sister and her battle.  My mom was diagnosed with IBC in February. She was VERY lucky to have a doctor who recognized it for what it was and not just an infection.  It is often mis-diagnosed.  With two weeks, she was going in for chemo.  She has since had chemo and surgery and currently is undergoing radiation.  It has been a long hard road and we still have a ways to go.



I pray your Mom will be ok. 


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> That's funny that you are going to do the balloon thing because I keep telling my DH that I might want to do that just like in the commercials they kept playing on TV for awhile.  my DD loved those commercials.  I haven't kept all of the outfits I have been making a secret since my daughters are disney fanatics they think I am just making them for them for fun.  Plus, I have let them wear them.  I could never get all of my sewing done just at night!!!  That's why I am not sure if surprising her at the airport would be such a big surprise since she has seen me making outfits and she'll see all of that luggage in the car and guess that we are going to disney since that is the only place we have flew.  Ugh!  I just don't know what to do!    Plus, lets just say that we have a personal connection with a princess at the world and she told me the other day that she has bought them something and was going to send it with a note saying that she can't wait to see them until she found out it was a surprise!  My girls truly believe she is THE princess!!!!  So maybe we should do it soon so I can convince her to still do that!!!




OOOH, do tell us about this princess connection you have! 



GrammaBelle said:


> Here are some of the reasons I couldn't keep up this summer.  First, visit from DD, DSIL and 4 DGD from Kansas.  Inspired by this thread, I struggled to get these done:  (didn't get a picture while they were here, this was taken on a too-sunny porch back home in KS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I've ordered tons more fabric and am planning dresses and nighties for Christmas!




Your granddaughters are adorable!!! The dresses look great!!

And, those babies!!! Oh my goodness! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We are back from Disney! We had a great time and the girls had so many compliments on their dresses. - The biggest hits were the Minnie & Mickey dresses, the Winnie the Pooh dresses and Evie's Dalmations outfit.
> Here are a couple pictures
> The Girls playing Peek-a-boo with Eeyore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol



I love this picture!!!


----------



## Mirb1214

One of these days I'm going to learn to multiquote!



bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses



TOO CUTE!!  I love these;  I have come to the conclusion that you just can't go wrong w/ Zebra print.  I've never seen a zebra print outfit that I didn't like.


----------



## tricia

GrammaBelle said:


> Here are some of the reasons I couldn't keep up this summer.  First, visit from DD, DSIL and 4 DGD from Kansas.  Inspired by this thread, I struggled to get these done:  (didn't get a picture while they were here, this was taken on a too-sunny porch back home in KS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> One thing I learned from this is that it's not much fun making 4 dresses all the same!  Christmas ones will be different patterns.
> Then, while they were here we had a tie-dye day!  We died about 25 shirts, all told.  No actual action shots, but here some of us are wearing them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And last but definitely not least, the twins born July 31 needed some raggy quilts to snuggle up with.  I also made some for my house just in case these get left at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I've ordered tons more fabric and am planning dresses and nighties for Christmas!



Those dresses are great.  We are having a Tie Dye day around here soon too.  Just gotta try and find a day with not much else to do. 

And very cute twins.




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> The Girls playing Peek-a-boo with Eeyore



Ever sweet.  Looks like you had a good time.  Nice to see you got compliments on the customs.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yup, I decided to look again, and I kept praying and asking God to please help me find this phone (and asking his forgiveness for procrastinating about grocery shopping and then rushing!) as I was walking along and talking out load- there it was, further up the road than I expected. Laying face down, on the grass under someone's mailbox- with a scuff on the corner- but none the worse.
> 
> HOORAY!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> See, I told you people got Heather and I confused!  But, I was thinking the same thing as Heather about the autographs!





Oops! Sorry...    I'll eventually catch on....... Can I claim my eyes are still crossed from taking off my glasses????????


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Mom2RTK- I don't know what else to say but "WOW"
and....aren't you bordering on the title of "unpaid CM"? You know, it wouldnt surprise me at all if 1 of 2 things happened to you at MNSSHP..

1. A cast member approaches you and requests that you refuse to be photographed or give signatures to other people who are amazed by your outfit.

2.You are mistaken for an actual character by a Disney CM and A cast member approaches you and says "Hey! How come you are out here alone, with out one of us character CMs to fend off the masses?" 

Either way- I KNOW you are going to get LOADS of attention and I can't wait to hear a full report on the feed back.

Your daughter's gown is gorgeous too! Stunning!


I got my kit in the mail and if you didnt catch my post, here are pics of it...

First I had to open it...



The contents..
needles-not included in kit



tatting, lace, entredeaux, peach ribbon, beading (fabrics folded underneath



the tatting is so incredibly soft, I can see this will be a little more challenging to work with- and smaller than I thought



buttons- I added some other objects to emphasize how tiny these are.



Italian Organdy- note the stiffness of how it stands upright



Ulster Linen- has some weight to it



design cd
for Petite Oiseau Bleu (Little bluebird)






These little shoes I bought for Megan and she wore them for her 3 week old photos, I think they will be sweet with the dress
these are so little in person...




I hope I didnt bore you!


----------



## froggy33

Mirb1214 said:


> One of these days I'm going to learn to multiquote!



Today is the day!!!  Do you see in the bottom right of your post, where there are 3 buttons?  One is the quote button, that you know how to use (since you quoted!)  THe one next to it is a little button with quotation marks.  When you push it it turns orange and nothing else happens.  Each post you come to that you want to quote push that.  Then hit post reply.

You'll get the reply page with all your quotes on it.  Each one will being with 





			
				 and end with /QUOTE said:
			
		

> .  Just leave those on and say what you want after each one.
> 
> The hardest part is remember who and why you want to comment!!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jessica


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Mom2RTK- I don't know what else to say but "WOW"
> and....aren't you bordering on the title of "unpaid CM"? You know, it wouldnt surprise me at all if 1 of 2 things happened to you at MNSSHP..
> 
> 1. A cast member approaches you and requests that you refuse to be photographed or give signatures to other people who are amazed by your outfit.
> 
> 2.You are mistaken for an actual character by a Disney CM and A cast member approaches you and says "Hey! How come you are out here alone, with out one of us character CMs to fend off the masses?"
> 
> Either way- I KNOW you are going to get LOADS of attention and I can't wait to hear a full report on the feed back.
> 
> Your daughter's gown is gorgeous too! Stunning!
> 
> 
> I got my kit in the mail and if you didnt catch my post, here are pics of it...




Many thanks! I just hope it's not so hot I can't leave the costume on.  My teenage son on the other hand....... I'm sure he's hoping the heat keeps me from putting it on at all........ 

And your kit looks amazing. What a labor of love it will be. I can't wait to see it! You should take photos of your progress as you go, and have someone snap one of you at the sewing machine. It will all be a great keepsake for your lucky little one!


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> Oops! Sorry...    I'll eventually catch on....... Can I claim my eyes are still crossed from taking off my glasses????????



Don't worry about it!! Seriuosly EVERYONE does it! At least I had 5 1/2 years where I got called Teresa, poor Heather has  had to deal with being called the wrong name her whole life!   My Mom had been known to call her by the dog's name when she was little.  
go ahead, ask the dog's name!

Pepe Le Pew! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I hope I didnt bore you!



I loved seeing all the pictures!


----------



## luv2go2disney

angel23321 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your sister and her battle.  My mom was diagnosed with IBC in February. She was VERY lucky to have a doctor who recognized it for what it was and not just an infection.  It is often mis-diagnosed.  With two weeks, she was going in for chemo.  She has since had chemo and surgery and currently is undergoing radiation.  It has been a long hard road and we still have a ways to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. I want to tell my daughter and DH and I have been talking around her about it.  I want to wait until her birthday (2 weeks before our trip) for two reason.  One it will be pretty much her present and two, she is the type of kid that if I tell now, I will be asked every day how much longer.  Even if we did the chains and all that. LOL. But I feel like we're losing that anticipation fun.  And I'm having a hard time hiding all the disney fabric for the outfits. LOL



I pray that your mom makes a full recovery!  

Have fun with your surprise!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> That's funny that you are going to do the balloon thing because I keep telling my DH that I might want to do that just like in the commercials they kept playing on TV for awhile.  my DD loved those commercials.  I haven't kept all of the outfits I have been making a secret since my daughters are disney fanatics they think I am just making them for them for fun.  Plus, I have let them wear them.  I could never get all of my sewing done just at night!!!  That's why I am not sure if surprising her at the airport would be such a big surprise since she has seen me making outfits and she'll see all of that luggage in the car and guess that we are going to disney since that is the only place we have flew.  Ugh!  I just don't know what to do!    Plus, lets just say that we have a personal connection with a princess at the world and she told me the other day that she has bought them something and was going to send it with a note saying that she can't wait to see them until she found out it was a surprise!  My girls truly believe she is THE princess!!!!  So maybe we should do it soon so I can convince her to still do that!!!



Haha I didn't even think about those commericals!  The princess thing would be AWESOME!!!!!   What a memorable experience that would be for them!  Whatever you decide to do you will have a magical trip!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

luv2go2disney said:


> Hello to the disboutique world!  I am sure you all probably don't remember me, as there are a ton of new faces around here, but I have been around off and on since this thread started...I still love to lurk & see the BEAUTIFUL creations!  I haven't really sewn anything since February when we went to Disney with my DSIL as she was suffering with her breast cancer.  She passed a few weeks after our trip and I haven't really had time or felt like sewing much.
> I recently got a promotion at work and my DH(a Disney Hater) has agreed to a trip "re-do" the first week of December!!!!!  It is going to be our Christmas present this year and I am so excited to visit during the Christmas season!!!!  Our last trip was very rushed and catered to my sweet SIL so I am very excited to actually "do" Disney this time!  So I must start planning out some outfits and get sewing!  Sorry to ramble I just had to share with someone my disney excitement.  We plan on surprising the kids this weekend with the BIG announcement!
> 
> BTW I am officially a loser as I have posted after page 10...


I remember you (especially your avatar picture)  Glad you are back!  With all the DH's out there who are Disney Haters I am starting to think DH stands for Disney Hater and not Darling Husband. . . 


mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it??????? So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.


Amazing Costumes!!!  I will be hoping a  cool front comes to Florida during your trip!  Our weather here in Georgia has been cooler this summer so maybe we will have a cool fall in the south.   Beautiful Costumes!!!


MinnieVanMom said:


> I didn't know about the swap either but when I read about it, it seemed to be a good idea.  It is a tote that is going around that when a person checks out they put extra items into the tote.  Like sealed water bottles, toys, umm...flashlights, I am adding a new package of boys pull ups and the outfit.  It just seemed like a good way to not waste.


That swap sounds like a good idea.  Is there a thread about it here on Disboards?


mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> Can you believe I haven't talked my husband and son into being Dopey and Grumpy yet?????????? I don't think we'll see them much that night.... I think they have a long list of short ride lines they want to hide in! They'll probably call us before meeting up just to be sure I have the costume off!
> 
> It felt so fun to wear though. I can hardly wait for the party!


Maybe your DH would rather be Doc?


ireland_nicole said:


> here are two school dresses I made for Caitie:
> First, her favorite; the twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the hem is straight, I promise; but there's so darn much of it it won't hang straight when on a flat hanger; and I don't want to post it openly on herafter earlier this week.)
> 
> and as the school mascot is the stallion, she had to have this "stallion" fabric for a dress: I'm actually pretty pleased with this one; I managed to cut and sew it in just under an hour (Thank you God for my ruffler and serger)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to the advanced embroidery/stabilizer class; here's hoping they don't kick me out


I love the back to school dresses!


teresajoy said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!!!
> 
> Teresa of Joy does hereby decree that anyone posting after page 10 may lift the label of "LOSER" by reading the first post.
> 
> Teresa of Joy shall let Karen Queen of Cricut decide if there shall be a quiz to be had on said first post.​
> 
> 
> and never ever doubt my JOY again! ​





*Toadstool* said:


> *Okay here it is. My new favorite pattern that I have yet to sew!*
> The Sandpiper dress by Australian Smocking Magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have smocked a Feliz before, but I much prefer the way these guys did it. I love the want the back is done too with the bias band all around. The directions seem to be awesome too. If only I had some white linen laying around. I soo shouldn't buy more fabric right now. I will probably end up buying white linen to make this dress though..
> I realize I can make it out of different fabric, but I need this exact version to take beach pictures NOW!


Beautiful dress!  I love it.  I can't wait to see what you make.


bsusanmb said:


> Heather Sue and Theresa Joy, thanks for remembering me...yes, my daughter Jamie is wonderful.  She and her DH and little Cameron moved to the town where we live and so i get to see them all the time.  He was 2 in March and is a BIG boy...Makayla is 4 going on 16, Nick is 5, Conner is almost 4.  They are all wonderful.
> 
> We are going to WDW in December and taking Jamie and Cameron and for the first time we are taking Makayla with us without her parents.  So we are all excited and I need to get sewing for her after I get back from our Disney Cruise in Sept and we are also going to San Francisco in Sept.  So come October I will have those machines humming...and yes, you are right, it is probably a year or maybe more since I was on here or even sewed anything.
> Those grandchildren are always at my house, wanting to spend the night on the weekends, so I don't have much time to myself.
> 
> I will have to research an embroidery machine now...hummm...and also research how to save $$$!!
> Love you guys!
> Susan


Wow 2 in one day!  I am glad you are back.  Your grandchildren are adorable!  They are getting so big.  I love your pictures in your signature.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Also, since I'm making prayer requests...
> My Dad's pain has increased from the cancer over the last few days. He was really pushing himself before that, so I hope things can get a little better.  But I am going to lose him much much sooner than I ever thought. My little girls will not grow up knowing their Grampy that loves them so much.
> 
> Boy, this is getting to be depressing, isnt it?
> 
> I got my kit last night- I'll post photos later today


I am sorry about your Dad.  I will be praying for him.


luv2go2disney said:


> THE BIG SURPRISE IDEA...
> Ok so I said that we were going to surprise the kids this weekend & let them know we are returning to Disney.   Here is kind of what I am thinking of doing...I just finished combining all our Disney videos from the last trip onto 1 dvd so I thought I would have the kids sit down to watch the DVD & have movie night, maybe make them get out their mickey ears to watch the DVD too.  Just to get more of the Disney spirit.  Then since this is going to be the kids Christmas present from us I want to get a BIG box & put the big Mickey balloon in(they had it at our factory card outlet recently).  So when they open the box, which will of course be wrapped with leftover Mickey Christmas wrapping paper, the balloon will come flying out.  Then I want to make a sign or something for the bottom of the box or tied to the balloon that says "We are going to Disney".
> Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!  I want to make this trip awesome because I am sure I won't get another one for a LOOOONNNNGGGG time!


That sounds like a lot of fun!!


GrammaBelle said:


> Here are some of the reasons I couldn't keep up this summer.  First, visit from DD, DSIL and 4 DGD from Kansas.  Inspired by this thread, I struggled to get these done:  (didn't get a picture while they were here, this was taken on a too-sunny porch back home in KS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> One thing I learned from this is that it's not much fun making 4 dresses all the same!  Christmas ones will be different patterns.
> Then, while they were here we had a tie-dye day!  We died about 25 shirts, all told.  No actual action shots, but here some of us are wearing them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And last but definitely not least, the twins born July 31 needed some raggy quilts to snuggle up with.  I also made some for my house just in case these get left at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I've ordered tons more fabric and am planning dresses and nighties for Christmas!


You have beautiful Grand Children!  Wow look at those beautiful babies.  I love the blankets!

Add me to the list of ladies longing for another one.  I really want another baby. . .


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> When I read this to Corey, he said
> "Awww....But, I really just don't want to wear a Bert shirt Mom."  Don't you just love hime!
> 
> I then told him that he would be very surprised when we go to Florida and he opened his suitcase to find........ ONLY Bert shirts!!!! He had a good laugh about that and said he would call one of my friends down there and have them take him to Walmart to get "real" shirts!
> 
> Yep, Corey did think about wearing Bert! I think I'll keep him!




Yes. Yes I do! I do love him!!  OK- I am no longer crushed.  I only wish I had a teenage girl in my home so she and Corey could date.  He is a good kid! Corey has been restored to the good list!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I got my kit in the mail and if you didnt catch my post, here are pics of it...
> 
> First I had to open it...
> 
> 
> 
> The contents..
> needles-not included in kit
> 
> 
> 
> tatting, lace, entredeaux, peach ribbon, beading (fabrics folded underneath
> 
> 
> 
> the tatting is so incredibly soft, I can see this will be a little more challenging to work with- and smaller than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> buttons- I added some other objects to emphasize how tiny these are.
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Organdy- note the stiffness of how it stands upright
> 
> 
> 
> Ulster Linen- has some weight to it
> 
> 
> 
> design cd
> for Petite Oiseau Bleu (Little bluebird)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little shoes I bought for Megan and she wore them for her 3 week old photos, I think they will be sweet with the dress
> these are so little in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didnt bore you!



Didn't bore me at all. This is oing to be beautiful! I cn hardly wait to see what you do!



teresajoy said:


> Don't worry about it!! Seriuosly EVERYONE does it! At least I had 5 1/2 years where I got called Teresa, poor Heather has  had to deal with being called the wrong name her whole life!   My Mom had been known to call her by the dog's name when she was little.
> go ahead, ask the dog's name!
> 
> Pepe Le Pew!




My mom always got the 3 girls in our family confused. My sister was Kathy, I am Karen and my little sister was Trisha. Let's see... I was called Karathy, I was called Krappy. And I was even called Trashy .... but very rarely was I called "Karen"


----------



## emcreative

karebear1 said:


> My mom always got the 3 girls in our family confused. My sister was Kathy, I am Karen and my little sister was Trisha. Let's see... I was called Karathy, I was called Krappy. And I was even called Trashy .... but very rarely was I called "Karen"



Oh how funny!  
I also got called my dog's name, my brother's name, my mother's name, my aunt's name...you name it!  Not only did my mom mess up my name, my grandma did, too.  One year when I was about 14 and we all stayed at a cabin up north, I had my dad take me by boat to a little store where I bought "Hello my name is" stickers and made all the women wear them all weekend!

*I've started updating the SSTR again!*
Sorry things got away from me, we've had some very stressful events here recentlly but I'm back to it.  *If you contacted me about access and never heard back from me, PLEASE contact me again- I wasn't meaning to ignore you, like I said, things in our household have been BEYOND stressful!
*


----------



## Colleen27

teresajoy said:


> Whereabouts in Michigan are you? It has been one cold summer, hasn't it? I like it to at LEAST be in the 70's, and when it DOES warm up, if it could stay OUT of the 90's that would be great!



East coast of the state, about 45 minutes NE of Detroit and a stone's throw from Canada. There's a nice little beach about 6 blocks from my house. We moved here the first week of July and have only gone swimming twice so far because the weather has been so cold!  Some of the trees on my block are starting to turn already after these last couple really cool nights! 

I just hope this summer isn't a predictor of the coming winter; 20 degrees cooler than normal in August is annoying, but in January it would be downright miserable!


----------



## emcreative

Colleen27 said:


> East coast of the state, about 45 minutes NE of Detroit and a stone's throw from Canada. There's a nice little beach about 6 blocks from my house. We moved here the first week of July and have only gone swimming twice so far because the weather has been so cold!  Some of the trees on my block are starting to turn already after these last couple really cool nights!
> 
> I just hope this summer isn't a predictor of the coming winter; 20 degrees cooler than normal in August is annoying, but in January it would be downright miserable!



/wave

I grew up in Westland.  Now we're over in Jackson County.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

HeatherSue said:


> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.


I love these outfits!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I made the white pillowcase dress first.  The pillowcase already had the super cute eyelet trim, so I just added some ribbon.  It's very, very remedial, but I'm just excited I didn't sew my fingers together.  The Minnie dress was some leftover fabric on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  It was a few extra steps since it wasn't already a pillowcase, but it turned out nicer than I thought.  I had extra fabric, so I made a bow and purse.  Both are for my niece to wear on our trip next month.  I need to find a slip or something to go underneath the white one, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my lovely "straight" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some curtains out of DS's Cars flat sheet.  I feel so domestic!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to make some Aladdin pants (perfect timing for the Aladdin inspiration earlier in the thread) for DS since DNiece has a Jasmine outfit.  I am also hoping to try an applique.  Wish me luck and strong needles!  I already broke one.


These are so cute!  


bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses


This picture is simply adorable!! Great job on the dresses!


GrammaBelle said:


> I'm going to try and keep up on this thread, and actually post.  Here is my first attempt at posting a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I made this according to the size of the shirt I was wearing at the time, instead of according to my bust measurement.  I couldn't get it on with my bra on!! Luckily I made it from a sheet for practice, (hence the wrinkles) because I wanted to see if somehow I could make the tunic sleeveless.  Now I just want to see if I can make one that my chest fits into that doesn't make me look pregnant!
> 
> Any advice on how to increase the bust size without greatly increasing the lower part of the tunic would be appreciated!  Now back to page 3 to catch up.


I have no advice as to how to modify it but I think you did a great job.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We are back from Disney! We had a great time and the girls had so many compliments on their dresses. - The biggest hits were the Minnie & Mickey dresses, the Winnie the Pooh dresses and Evie's Dalmations outfit.
> Here are a couple pictures
> The Girls playing Peek-a-boo with Eeyore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "Wild Animals"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pretty cool one I took of Juliet in front of "the big hat"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the Minnie&Mickey pics soon - I still have to upload them to the computer.
> Carol


It looks like you had a great trip!  I love the picture in front of the Big Hat and Eeyore playing peek a boo with your girls is so cute!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yup, I decided to look again, and I kept praying and asking God to please help me find this phone (and asking his forgiveness for procrastinating about grocery shopping and then rushing!) as I was walking along and talking out load- there it was, further up the road than I expected. Laying face down, on the grass under someone's mailbox- with a scuff on the corner- but none the worse.
> 
> HOORAY!!!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I got my kit in the mail and if you didnt catch my post, here are pics of it...
> 
> First I had to open it...
> 
> 
> 
> The contents..
> needles-not included in kit
> 
> 
> 
> tatting, lace, entredeaux, peach ribbon, beading (fabrics folded underneath
> 
> 
> 
> the tatting is so incredibly soft, I can see this will be a little more challenging to work with- and smaller than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> buttons- I added some other objects to emphasize how tiny these are.
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Organdy- note the stiffness of how it stands upright
> 
> 
> 
> Ulster Linen- has some weight to it
> 
> 
> 
> design cd
> for Petite Oiseau Bleu (Little bluebird)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little shoes I bought for Megan and she wore them for her 3 week old photos, I think they will be sweet with the dress
> these are so little in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didnt bore you!



That is a really good idea to get everything in a kit!  I love the booties on the shelf too.  I am waiting on a box full of 101 Dalmatians fabric I bought on Ebay. . . your stuff is prettier though...I can't wait to see the finished dress.

Hannah looks adorable in your Avatar!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

okay so im supposed to be napping so I can stay awake for "movie night" but I cant sleep...

thought you all would get a kick out of this.


last night I was sitting on the couch with my "sunshine baby" asleep in my arms (I call her that cause she is always so happy- even laughs and smiles in her sleep!) 
I commented to my husband that I was sad this would be my last baby.

and do you know what he said????????




It doesn't have to be!


Lets just take a refresher course here....from 3 months pregnant til roughly 1 year old age I have to deal with pain from a seperated symphysis- I had to have a c section this time because of it.
I had to lose 75lbs after my last pregnancy and I have another 50 to go now. It took us like 7-8 months to get pregnant this time, it's a miracle I did due to some issues DH has. I am going to be 36 is November, Hannah is 3 months old, and I would want her to be at least 1, but who knows when I'd get pregnant, I would be like 38 probably, and of course when Im pregnant, I miss out on all the fun stuff- you know, like lifting for hugs, going to WDW, or even walking around the local aquarium....they give me a handicap parking pass for heaven's sake. Oh, and it makes my barrett's esophgus worse.
and theres no gaurantee I wont get a coliky baby like Megan. I'd like to place an order for another "sunshine baby please"!
and yet....I cant bring myself to donate my maternity clothes yet.....

2 is good. 2 is good. I need to keep telling myself this.


----------



## 2BoysMom

[/QUOTE]And last but definitely not least, the twins born July 31 needed some raggy quilts to snuggle up with.  I also made some for my house just in case these get left at home.






[/QUOTE]



Congratulations on the twins!  I'm the mom of twin boys, age 5 now.  Twins are great.

Anyway, I'm new to this group, not really a group MEMBER, just call me a GROUPIE.  I so admire you ladies, but am also totally intimidated by what you all can do!

I am also posting, as I have been wanting to make a rag quilt, and I have been collecting fabric to do that.  I am adopting a girl from China (age 4) and would like to make the quilt for her bed, and a small one to send to China in a care package, as she waits for us to finally come get her.

Do you have any tips, tricks or techniques you could share with a real newbie for the rag quilt?  Someone who owns a sewing machine, but hasn't used it since December 2001?  Someone who wants to sew but is scared?

Thanks, Donna


----------



## 2cutekidz

Geez!  I go away for a few days and come to find we're 20 pages into a new thread??  You can't lose me that easily


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay so im supposed to be napping so I can stay awake for "movie night" but I cant sleep...
> 
> thought you all would get a kick out of this.
> 
> 
> last night I was sitting on the couch with my "sunshine baby" asleep in my arms (I call her that cause she is always so happy- even laughs and smiles in her sleep!)
> I commented to my husband that I was sad this would be my last baby.
> 
> and do you know what he said????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be!
> 
> 
> Lets just take a refresher course here....from 3 months pregnant til roughly 1 year old age I have to deal with pain from a seperated symphysis- I had to have a c section this time because of it.
> I had to lose 75lbs after my last pregnancy and I have another 50 to go now. It took us like 7-8 months to get pregnant this time, it's a miracle I did due to some issues DH has. I am going to be 36 is November, Hannah is 3 months old, and I would want her to be at least 1, but who knows when I'd get pregnant, I would be like 38 probably, and of course when Im pregnant, I miss out on all the fun stuff- you know, like lifting for hugs, going to WDW, or even walking around the local aquarium....they give me a handicap parking pass for heaven's sake. Oh, and it makes my barrett's esophgus worse.
> and theres no gaurantee I wont get a coliky baby like Megan. I'd like to place an order for another "sunshine baby please"!
> and yet....I cant bring myself to donate my maternity clothes yet.....
> 
> 2 is good. 2 is good. I need to keep telling myself this.




Oh hon ((hugs)).  I said this after 3 (I just can't do pregnant, with Hannah she was in the NICU and, besides a ton of complications including insulin dependent diabetes, I got a really rare placental tumor called a chorioangioma- I'm in a medical textbook somewhere!)...made it 6 years...and now here I am with 5 kids!!!

I will say, though, even not having done the pregnancy thing, raising a baby at 38 is TOTALLY different than when I had my first at 26.  I always joke that it was a good thing I didn't do pregnant first with these two, I'd be confined to a bed somewhere- I barely have the energy now as it is!


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> Geez!  I go away for a few days and come to find we're 20 pages into a new thread??  You can't lose me that easily



Ooh pictures!!! I need pictures!! Was this the AG trip, or am I really really confused again?


----------



## PaddingtonBear

emcreative said:


> /wave
> 
> I grew up in Westland.  Now we're over in Jackson County.



I mostly lurk here, but holla from Livonia. I used to live in Jackson county- in Grass Lake. Great place to live.


----------



## emcreative

PaddingtonBear said:


> I mostly lurk here, but holla from Livonia. I used to live in Jackson county- in Grass Lake. Great place to live.



OMG we were so close then!!!!   My parents have a GL mailing addy!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tom's facebook garage sale is going on now~


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hey Marah

Im getting a weird message when I try to login- can you send me a new invite? It says Im not invited anymore. and I KNOW that's a mistake. Right???
buddy, 'ole pale, buddyumbuddy?


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Hi Girls.  Long time no post 

I am FREAKING out.  My friend called me today and said "hey I just saw a great Disney deal.  You want to take Katie and Adam for a week?".  Of course I said yes, so we are going the week of October 4th.  I have to get my girl some things made and fast.  

I am in the process of making diaper wipes for a friend who is going to China to Adopt a her 14 year old daughter and while there she will be visiting her friend who along with her husband run a special needs orphanage.  Long story short... the orphanages would love cloth wipes.  So I am making them.  I need to make Katies first day of pre-school dress and a weeks worth of Disney clothes.  See what this thread has done to me.  So I am back.  And will be posting lots of pictures.  Wish me luck!


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey Marah
> 
> Im getting a weird message when I try to login- can you send me a new invite? It says Im not invited anymore. and I KNOW that's a mistake. Right???
> buddy, 'ole pale, buddyumbuddy?




LOL of course you are invited...wait...are you trying to maybe get into the adoption blog by accident?

Added:  I just double checked and you're still on permissions, but I sent another invite to the same addy just in case.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

And last but definitely not least, the twins born July 31 needed some raggy quilts to snuggle up with.  I also made some for my house just in case these get left at home.






[/QUOTE]



Congratulations on the twins!  I'm the mom of twin boys, age 5 now.  Twins are great.

Anyway, I'm new to this group, not really a group MEMBER, just call me a GROUPIE.  I so admire you ladies, but am also totally intimidated by what you all can do!

I am also posting, as I have been wanting to make a rag quilt, and I have been collecting fabric to do that.  I am adopting a girl from China (age 4) and would like to make the quilt for her bed, and a small one to send to China in a care package, as she waits for us to finally come get her.

Do you have any tips, tricks or techniques you could share with a real newbie for the rag quilt?  Someone who owns a sewing machine, but hasn't used it since December 2001?  Someone who wants to sew but is scared?

Thanks, Donna[/QUOTE]
Donna, you posted, therefore, you belong. i dont have info on rag quilts...Wendy where are you???? You started with these didn't you??



emcreative said:


> Oh hon ((hugs)).  I said this after 3 (I just can't do pregnant, with Hannah she was in the NICU and, besides a ton of complications including insulin dependent diabetes, I got a really rare placental tumor called a chorioangioma- I'm in a medical textbook somewhere!)...made it 6 years...and now here I am with 5 kids!!!
> 
> I will say, though, even not having done the pregnancy thing, raising a baby at 38 is TOTALLY different than when I had my first at 26.  I always joke that it was a good thing I didn't do pregnant first with these two, I'd be confined to a bed somewhere- I barely have the energy now as it is!


I think Id like to foster some day. I always said I would. After all, I foster dogs, rehabilitate them and then screen hundreds of apps for the right home. Maybe I will in a year or so, who knows. But I doubt I'll be bringing any foster baby around my in laws.

on a side note, my Dad called and his PSA has jumped from 28 to 95 and they are increasing his meds, but no difinative answer on how pain will decrease. He has been having tremors and hopefully meds will help stop this.


----------



## msumissa

GrammaBelle said:


> Here are some of the reasons I couldn't keep up this summer.  First, visit from DD, DSIL and 4 DGD from Kansas.  Inspired by this thread, I struggled to get these done:  (didn't get a picture while they were here, this was taken on a too-sunny porch back home in KS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> One thing I learned from this is that it's not much fun making 4 dresses all the same!  Christmas ones will be different patterns.
> Then, while they were here we had a tie-dye day!  We died about 25 shirts, all told.  No actual action shots, but here some of us are wearing them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And last but definitely not least, the twins born July 31 needed some raggy quilts to snuggle up with.  I also made some for my house just in case these get left at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I've ordered tons more fabric and am planning dresses and nighties for Christmas!



Concratulations on the twins!  I am the girl of a boy/girl twin set!


----------



## bunny213

been following awhile now and have gotten some great advice...and have drooled over all your wonderful dresses and outfits....you are all so talented.  Unfortunately I'm still looking for a zigzag disc replacement for my 45 year old machine...so I'm having severe appliqueing withdrawals!!   
  Question...is there somewhere to buy just "scraps"??   I want to make little decorative things that would not take anymore than a 3" or 4" squares of fabrics - I know I could buy those flat quarters...but I don't really need that many of any one print....am I making any sense at all????    I really haven't really saved my scraps before...(I know...I really need to that, but I'm a very slow learner!!)    Anyhow....any ideas??    
  Meanwhile...I'll just lurk here in the shadows....and admire all your handicrafts!!  
   if you have any ideas...tia............Barb in Texas


----------



## emcreative

Okay Ladies and Tom, I'm stumped!

I would like to, over the next months, take each of my daughters somewhere special for a "Mommy and Me" night.  Emilee is almost 13 and will either go to TwilightCon or Phantom with me.  Lizzie, almost 11, shocked the bejeezuz out of me and says she wants to go to AG place (she is my tomboy- I thought for sure she'd say a ball game!)  But Hannah, age 8,  is stuck!  When I first asked her she said "The playplace at McDonalds!"

Any ideas?  She's my little Diva and we are in MI.  Being able to wear customs is always a plus! I'd prefer not an "outdoors" type of event as she has pretty bad asthma.


----------



## troijka

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Sawyer's vest.  I started with CarlaC's Festive Vest pattern.  But, I modified it to look more like Aladdin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's shirt is the simply sweet bodice, but elongated and I didn't put elastic in the straps.  I just put elastic around the ankles of the easy fits for the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt on Tessa's outfit is removable (I put snaps in the back) and here is Sawyer's t-shirt without the vest.  I stitched the design on some fabric and then sewed the piece onto the shirt.  I left the edges frayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups of the appliques I digitized:




LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these!  May I ask WHERE you got the pretty white nad gold fabric for Jasmine????
Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

fairygoodmother said:


> Another day, another Vida.  Gotta say, I'm loving this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The applique was purchased.
> This is for a birthday party on Saturday, and PROBABLY one of the girls' Disney outfits.
> The center panel used to be a t-shirt.  Karen found it on sale at the Disney store a long time ago.  And yes, I just mixed a t-shirt knit with cottons.    It didn't stretch toooooo badly.
> 
> On another note, I was up quite late last night and noticed a Facebook status update from a young cousin.  Her grandmother, my aunt, passed away last night.  Not unexpected, in fact she lived weeks longer than we expected.  Nevertheless... once we connected on FB last night (this morning) her mother called me and we were on the phone for nearly 2 hours.  Tired?  yes!  But fabric is talking to me already this morning.  One more "Jack" dress for tomorrow - it's nearly done - then on to more sewing for the world.


Super cute; love, love, love it!



GrammaBelle said:


> Here are some of the reasons I couldn't keep up this summer.  First, visit from DD, DSIL and 4 DGD from Kansas.  Inspired by this thread, I struggled to get these done:  (didn't get a picture while they were here, this was taken on a too-sunny porch back home in KS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> One thing I learned from this is that it's not much fun making 4 dresses all the same!  Christmas ones will be different patterns.
> Then, while they were here we had a tie-dye day!  We died about 25 shirts, all told.  No actual action shots, but here some of us are wearing them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And last but definitely not least, the twins born July 31 needed some raggy quilts to snuggle up with.  I also made some for my house just in case these get left at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I've ordered tons more fabric and am planning dresses and nighties for Christmas!


So you really weren't doing much, then love the dresses; the babies are precious!!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We are back from Disney! We had a great time and the girls had so many compliments on their dresses. - The biggest hits were the Minnie & Mickey dresses, the Winnie the Pooh dresses and Evie's Dalmations outfit.
> Here are a couple pictures
> The Girls playing Peek-a-boo with Eeyore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "Wild Animals"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pretty cool one I took of Juliet in front of "the big hat"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the Minnie&Mickey pics soon - I still have to upload them to the computer.
> Carol


So, so, so cute!!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Mom2RTK- I don't know what else to say but "WOW"
> and....aren't you bordering on the title of "unpaid CM"? You know, it wouldnt surprise me at all if 1 of 2 things happened to you at MNSSHP..
> 
> 1. A cast member approaches you and requests that you refuse to be photographed or give signatures to other people who are amazed by your outfit.
> 
> 2.You are mistaken for an actual character by a Disney CM and A cast member approaches you and says "Hey! How come you are out here alone, with out one of us character CMs to fend off the masses?"
> 
> Either way- I KNOW you are going to get LOADS of attention and I can't wait to hear a full report on the feed back.
> 
> Your daughter's gown is gorgeous too! Stunning!
> 
> 
> I got my kit in the mail and if you didnt catch my post, here are pics of it...
> 
> First I had to open it...
> 
> 
> 
> The contents..
> needles-not included in kit
> 
> 
> 
> tatting, lace, entredeaux, peach ribbon, beading (fabrics folded underneath
> 
> 
> 
> the tatting is so incredibly soft, I can see this will be a little more challenging to work with- and smaller than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> buttons- I added some other objects to emphasize how tiny these are.
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Organdy- note the stiffness of how it stands upright
> 
> 
> 
> Ulster Linen- has some weight to it
> 
> 
> 
> design cd
> for Petite Oiseau Bleu (Little bluebird)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little shoes I bought for Megan and she wore them for her 3 week old photos, I think they will be sweet with the dress
> these are so little in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didnt bore you!


You didn't bore me at all, but could you do a little vocab lesson with pics for a heirloom newbie?  I'd love to know exactly what tatting and the entradeux stuff are...


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay so im supposed to be napping so I can stay awake for "movie night" but I cant sleep...
> 
> thought you all would get a kick out of this.
> 
> 
> last night I was sitting on the couch with my "sunshine baby" asleep in my arms (I call her that cause she is always so happy- even laughs and smiles in her sleep!)
> I commented to my husband that I was sad this would be my last baby.
> 
> and do you know what he said????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be!
> 
> 
> Lets just take a refresher course here....from 3 months pregnant til roughly 1 year old age I have to deal with pain from a seperated symphysis- I had to have a c section this time because of it.
> I had to lose 75lbs after my last pregnancy and I have another 50 to go now. It took us like 7-8 months to get pregnant this time, it's a miracle I did due to some issues DH has. I am going to be 36 is November, Hannah is 3 months old, and I would want her to be at least 1, but who knows when I'd get pregnant, I would be like 38 probably, and of course when Im pregnant, I miss out on all the fun stuff- you know, like lifting for hugs, going to WDW, or even walking around the local aquarium....they give me a handicap parking pass for heaven's sake. Oh, and it makes my barrett's esophgus worse.
> and theres no gaurantee I wont get a coliky baby like Megan. I'd like to place an order for another "sunshine baby please"!
> and yet....I cant bring myself to donate my maternity clothes yet.....
> 
> 2 is good. 2 is good. I need to keep telling myself this.


2 is good.  2 is good.  Three is good, too



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> on a side note, my Dad called and his PSA has jumped from 28 to 95 and they are increasing his meds, but no difinative answer on how pain will decrease. He has been having tremors and hopefully meds will help stop this.


I'm praying for him and your family.


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> Ooh pictures!!! I need pictures!! Was this the AG trip, or am I really really confused again?



Yep, it was the AG Place trip. I'll post pictures later.



PaddingtonBear said:


> I mostly lurk here, but holla from Livonia. I used to live in Jackson county- in Grass Lake. Great place to live.



  Hi, from Westland!!


----------



## woodkins

emcreative said:


> Okay Ladies and Tom, I'm stumped!
> 
> I would like to, over the next months, take each of my daughters somewhere special for a "Mommy and Me" night.  Emilee is almost 13 and will either go to TwilightCon or Phantom with me.  Lizzie, almost 11, shocked the bejeezuz out of me and says she wants to go to AG place (she is my tomboy- I thought for sure she'd say a ball game!)  But Hannah, age 8,  is stuck!  When I first asked her she said "The playplace at McDonalds!"
> 
> Any ideas?  She's my little Diva and we are in MI.  Being able to wear customs is always a plus! I'd prefer not an "outdoors" type of event as she has pretty bad asthma.



My dd 7 loves getting manicures & pedicures together at the spa. We actually have a place called "A Girl's Gotta Spa" which is just for kids under 18, but once a month they do a mommy and me day and the moms and girls go and drink pink lemonade "champagne" and get mani's, pedi's, facials, hairdo's etc. You can get hair and nails done and go out to a nice dinner together. I like it because it leaves plenty of time for chatting!


----------



## busy mommy

I got left behind.  I guess being the newbie, I should have paid more attention.  But at least I found you all again.  Everyone has posted great outfits.  I wish I could multiquote.  I will read the instructions again, I promise.  I finished a stripwork today.  I plan on making easyfits tomorrow to go with it, and then I will share a picture.


----------



## busy mommy

emcreative said:


> Okay Ladies and Tom, I'm stumped!
> 
> I would like to, over the next months, take each of my daughters somewhere special for a "Mommy and Me" night.  Emilee is almost 13 and will either go to TwilightCon or Phantom with me.  Lizzie, almost 11, shocked the bejeezuz out of me and says she wants to go to AG place (she is my tomboy- I thought for sure she'd say a ball game!)  But Hannah, age 8,  is stuck!  When I first asked her she said "The playplace at McDonalds!"
> 
> Any ideas?  She's my little Diva and we are in MI.  Being able to wear customs is always a plus! I'd prefer not an "outdoors" type of event as she has pretty bad asthma.



I vote for the manicure/pedicure too.  That will give you a wonderful excuse for the pampering that you most definitely deserve.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> Okay Ladies and Tom, I'm stumped!
> 
> I would like to, over the next months, take each of my daughters somewhere special for a "Mommy and Me" night.  Emilee is almost 13 and will either go to TwilightCon or Phantom with me.  Lizzie, almost 11, shocked the bejeezuz out of me and says she wants to go to AG place (she is my tomboy- I thought for sure she'd say a ball game!)  But Hannah, age 8,  is stuck!  When I first asked her she said "The playplace at McDonalds!"
> 
> Any ideas?  She's my little Diva and we are in MI.  Being able to wear customs is always a plus! I'd prefer not an "outdoors" type of event as she has pretty bad asthma.



I vote for a mani/pedi too!  Aisling thinks that is the fanciest thing you can do.  She's hoping that her birthday surprise involves a spa day.  Wait til she finds out her "makeover' is at BBB!!!


----------



## emcreative

Ooh I love that idea. Do you have spas that cater to kids around you?  I can't find anythign like that near us.  I suppose a grown up one would work but thought it would be fun if it was kid centered.  

Keep the ideas coming and I'll let Hannah pick.

Okay ladies and Tom, I need an idea of what to do with this:




Of course, other than the little skirt you're supposed to make for it , since my girly is a size 7.  I thought of using it for an overskirt (peplum?) like on the skirt of Cindy's dress, but I'm afraid then you won't see the ballet shoes.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Wow, I'm ashamed to even post since I made it to page 20-something.  That's definitely not before page 10.  Oh well, I guess i can live with being a loser.  I'm also, however, prepared for a quiz to relieve me of that status.  

I've been busy, busy, busy, already, sewing for our trip in, like, 4 months.  This is the first disney trip I've sewed, for, though, and one of the things I looove about sewing for the disney trip is I get to start NOW.  As soon as we book a trip to Disney, I want to start packing or doing something to prepare.  If I had it my way, I'd be packed 6 months in advance.  Well, now I can sew.  And the sooner the better, right?  Heck, we already put up our paper chain with all 131 days on it.  It's strung up all over the living room.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We are also planning on surprising our girls with our trip.  We still haven't told them.  They are 2 1/2 and 5 yrs of age.  We can't decide if we should tell them soon or wait until we are leaving but I really want to tell them in a cool way.  Any suggestions?    Part of me feels like we are missing out on the fun of the anticipation.  But my DH was kind of thinking it would be fun to surprise them when we leave.  I just don't want to be disappointed if they don't have a huge reaction or something being that they are so young.  What do you think?  Any stories or advice to share?



I think since they are young it would probably work to surprise them right before you go, because this whole waiting around thing doesn't seem to compute well with the young'ens.  I doubt you have to worry about being disappointed at their reaction.  Even my 2-year-old who had never been to Disneyworld before was psyched about it when we went, last year.  They feed off of your enthusiasm.   Plus, it's Disney.  Who's not excited about Disney?  Well, ok, excluding all our DH's, who's not excited about Disney?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I got my kit in the mail and if you didnt catch my post, here are pics of it...
> 
> First I had to open it...
> 
> 
> 
> The contents..
> needles-not included in kit
> 
> 
> 
> tatting, lace, entredeaux, peach ribbon, beading (fabrics folded underneath
> 
> 
> 
> the tatting is so incredibly soft, I can see this will be a little more challenging to work with- and smaller than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> buttons- I added some other objects to emphasize how tiny these are.
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Organdy- note the stiffness of how it stands upright
> 
> 
> 
> Ulster Linen- has some weight to it
> 
> 
> 
> design cd
> for Petite Oiseau Bleu (Little bluebird)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little shoes I bought for Megan and she wore them for her 3 week old photos, I think they will be sweet with the dress
> these are so little in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didnt bore you!



Wow, this looks like it's gonna be good.  As someone else suggested, I love the idea of taking pictures as you go.  For one thing, I'm sure we'd all love to see the process.  And for another, so will your child one day.




Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Add me to the list of ladies longing for another one.  I really want another baby. . .



Oh, me too.  I'm always wanting more.  Unfortunately, we have to get DH through school the rest of the way before we can start cranking them out, again.  But my 2-year-old is still my little baby, so I'm content, for now.  Though that baby bug is starting to itch.  



karebear1 said:


> My mom always got the 3 girls in our family confused. My sister was Kathy, I am Karen and my little sister was Trisha. Let's see... I was called Karathy, I was called Krappy. And I was even called Trashy .... but very rarely was I called "Karen"



  That's too funny.  



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hi Girls.  Long time no post
> 
> I am FREAKING out.  My friend called me today and said "hey I just saw a great Disney deal.  You want to take Katie and Adam for a week?".  Of course I said yes, so we are going the week of October 4th.  I have to get my girl some things made and fast.



Yay!  Congrats on the trip!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> Ooh I love that idea. Do you have spas that cater to kids around you?  I can't find anythign like that near us.  I suppose a grown up one would work but thought it would be fun if it was kid centered.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming and I'll let Hannah pick.



We do have spas that cater to children.  But I've also taken Aisling to adult spas and told them when I make the appointment that one appointment is for a child.


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> I will say, though, even not having done the pregnancy thing, raising a baby at 38 is TOTALLY different than when I had my first at 26.



SO happy you hear you had your first at 26.  I've been feeling a little older to have my first at 26 - so many people at church seemed to have started (or starting) younger (I had to wait for my all clear from cancer last year).  Anyhow, I don''t think 26 is old to start AT ALL (My mo and MIL both started at 29). . . I just like to hear of others not starting at 20/22. . . . feel free to ignore. . . .I'm totally rambling now!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adi12982 said:


> SO happy you hear you had your first at 26.  I've been feeling a little older to have my first at 26 - so many people at church seemed to have started (or starting) younger (I had to wait for my all clear from cancer last year).  Anyhow, I don''t think 26 is old to start AT ALL (My mo and MIL both started at 29). . . I just like to hear of others not starting at 20/22. . . . feel free to ignore. . . .I'm totally rambling now!



I was 27 when I got pregnant with Abby and I turned 28 a couple months later.   I was 32 when Ethan came along. I am now 37 and I still want another one.  I think if I get pregnant again I will be poked and prodded and examined and checked a lot!  But it will be worth it to me.

Anyways I know where you are coming from about starting later. Most people around here were working on their second or third babies when I just got pregnant with my first.  DH and I traveled and had fun before we started our family though.


----------



## Adi12982

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I was 27 when I got pregnant with Abby and I turned 28 a couple months later.   I was 32 when Ethan came along. I am now 37 and I still want another one.  I think if I get pregnant again I will be poked and prodded and examined and checked a lot!  But it will be worth it to me.
> 
> Anyways I know where you are coming from about starting later. Most people around here were working on their second or third babies when I just got pregnant with my first.  DH and I traveled and had fun before we started our family though.


DH and I enjoyed our first 4 years of marriage too (we got married in 2005). . . we traveled lots and have really grown together as a couple.  I don't think it is bad to start earlier - just with my health issues and just where we were in life, we weren't ready.  This baby is coming at a perfect time for us


----------



## karamat

Adi12982 said:


> SO happy you hear you had your first at 26.  I've been feeling a little older to have my first at 26 - so many people at church seemed to have started (or starting) younger (I had to wait for my all clear from cancer last year).  Anyhow, I don''t think 26 is old to start AT ALL (My mo and MIL both started at 29). . . I just like to hear of others not starting at 20/22. . . . feel free to ignore. . . .I'm totally rambling now!



Nope - not too old!!!  I was almost 34 when DD was born (and DH was 36).  Lots of my friends had their kiddos earlier than me so while I have an almost 2-year old, their kids are in elementary school.


----------



## GoofyG

Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)

If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers

HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.


----------



## ireland_nicole

GoofyG said:


> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.



Praying now.


----------



## NiniMorris

Adi12982 said:


> SO happy you hear you had your first at 26.  I've been feeling a little older to have my first at 26 - so many people at church seemed to have started (or starting) younger (I had to wait for my all clear from cancer last year).  Anyhow, I don''t think 26 is old to start AT ALL (My mo and MIL both started at 29). . . I just like to hear of others not starting at 20/22. . . . feel free to ignore. . . .I'm totally rambling now!



My daughter and her husband are 26, and still have another year to wait before they can get the all clear after his lymphoma.  Tonight she played with my DIL's nephew (6 months) and is DEFINITELY wanting a baby!  My son didn't have a child until he was 30.  I was 50 when I had my last one...not the bio way, but still had him!

I'm not sure waiting is for everyone...but I do think it is helping to keep me young!

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Well, that gives me a good idea which side of the city you are on!
> 
> 
> 
> OOOH, do tell us about this princess connection you have!
> 
> 
> 
> !!!



That's funny that you said that about where I live because I was in your Joann's the other day and I kept looking around for you and your sister hoping we could meet! 

Princess connection....well, I have known a girl for a very long time and she is now one of the princesses in WDW.  Last year when she found out we were coming there, she told me to give her a call.  So I did.  She told me when I come to the MK and go to where she is to ask for a certain guy at the head of the line.  So my DH went up there and told him we were supposed to ask for so and so.  He said that we didn't need to wait in line and come with him.  I must admit, I felt guilty passing all of those people waiting in line as they are all staring at you!  Anyhow, they take us into a room with the 3 major princesses and shut it down and we were in there all alone with them getting their undivided attention.  The sat and talked with my girls and three photopass people followed them around capturing everything.  I have goose bumps just thinking about it.  Of course, I cried because I had NO idea this was going to happen and it was such a magical moment!  Then right before we left, the took a picture of my girls and all the princesses together!!!  My girls were completely in awe!!!!  It was a wonderful surprise.  Not to mention that my DD was dressed just like her so the pics are priceless!

So now, she said she has a plan for us this year (hopefully that means something cool like last year) but I wasn't going to even ask her for anything since last year was so incredible and I didn't want her to feel like we are taking advantage of her.  I guess her parents let her know that we are coming down again and she contacting me saying that this certain princess has gifts for my girls as well as notes saying she can't wait to see them again!I would love to have a magical moment again, but I don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

GoofyG said:


> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.



Prayers being said.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Great News!

Dad got his biopsy on Wed done.  We don't have the results yet, but the dr told him he didn't need to see him again for 6 months and everything looked fine. He doesn't see any reason why the results would be different! 

More Great NEws!

We extened our Disney trip another day!  We have to stay off property the last night, but we are staying right at Doubletree in DTD.  YEAH!  This will be the longest trip eva!  Sunday, sept 20 through Monday, Sept 28!  WOO HOO!  And, I didn't have to take any more days off, as my place of empluyment will be closed that mon through thursday.  So, when we get back on Tues, I will still have 2 days of to rest!


----------



## emcreative

GoofyG said:


> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.



Lighting a candle and saying a prayer, please give us updates as you get thime

and now, because I love you all so much, I'm sharing with you my latest find!
Here's a hint (and so you know the link is safe to click, lol!:




Enjoy!! 
http://www.insidefashion.com/videos/view/3671


----------



## GoofyG

Update:

The 2nd catscan was the same so no emergency surgery. She is stable & her platelets have gone up. We will know more tomorrow. Thanks for all the prayers


----------



## Mirb1214

froggy33 said:


> Today is the day!!!  Do you see in the bottom right of your post, where there are 3 buttons?  One is the quote button, that you know how to use (since you quoted!)  THe one next to it is a little button with quotation marks.  When you push it it turns orange and nothing else happens.  Each post you come to that you want to quote push that.  Then hit post reply.
> 
> You'll get the reply page with all your quotes on it.  Each one will being with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and end with /QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Just leave those on and say what you want after each one.
> 
> The hardest part is remember who and why you want to comment!!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allright,  I'm gonna try!  We'll see how it works out.  Thanks for taking the time to spell it out for me.  I am positive it's on the first page so I REALLY hope that's not on Teresa's test!
> 
> 
> 
> 2cutekidz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez!  I go away for a few days and come to find we're 20 pages into a new thread??  You can't lose me that easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom's facebook garage sale is going on now~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dadgomit!  I was too late to his too!
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're friend's family is in my prayers;  I can't even imagine how scared they are right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mirb1214

Mirb1214 said:


> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the day!!!  Do you see in the bottom right of your post, where there are 3 buttons?  One is the quote button, that you know how to use (since you quoted!)  THe one next to it is a little button with quotation marks.  When you push it it turns orange and nothing else happens.  Each post you come to that you want to quote push that.  Then hit post reply.
> 
> You'll get the reply page with all your quotes on it.  Each one will being with
> 
> Allright,  I'm gonna try!  We'll see how it works out.  Thanks for taking the time to spell it out for me.  I am positive it's on the first page so I REALLY hope that's not on Teresa's test!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics.
> 
> 
> Dadgomit!  I was too late to his too!
> 
> 
> You're friend's family is in my prayers;  I can't even imagine how scared they are right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!  I DIT IT!!  THANKS FROGGY!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Lighting a candle and saying a prayer, please give us updates as you get thime
> 
> and now, because I love you all so much, I'm sharing with you my latest find!
> Here's a hint (and so you know the link is safe to click, lol!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> http://www.insidefashion.com/videos/view/3671



Oh, that is beyond cool!!!!!  I just wish it was longer- sigh; I did notice some great closeups of the parade dresses if Mom2rtk is watching...



GoofyG said:


> Update:
> 
> The 2nd catscan was the same so no emergency surgery. She is stable & her platelets have gone up. We will know more tomorrow. Thanks for all the prayers



Thanks for the update; continuing to pray for the family.  Hope she continues to improve overnight.


----------



## emcreative

For those of you with Upcoming Disney trips...if anyone does this, can you take some pictures for me?

http://travel.latimes.com/daily-deal-blog/index.php/tianas-showboat-jubi-5067/



*Tiana's Showboat Jubilee at Disneyland and Disney World*






Disneyland and Walt Disney World plan to add a Mardi Gras-style musical cavalcade called Tianas Showboat Jubilee for the 2009 holiday season, according to theme park officials.

The jazz-infused riverboat extravaganza will debut at Disney World on Oct. 26 and Disneyland on Nov. 6. Both shows will run through Jan. 3.

Tied to the upcoming The Princess and the Frog hand-drawn animated movie, Tianas Showboat Jubilee will feature a procession of jazzy musicians and performers parading through New Orleans Square at Disneyland and Frontierland at Disney World.

As the second-line procession reaches the Rivers of America dock, a group of pre-selected theme park visitors will board the waiting riverboat (the Mark Twain at Disneyland and the Liberty Belle at Disney World) where Princess Tiana and other The Princess and the Frog characters will greet them.

After departing, the riverboat will stop along the riverfront for a performance including songs from the film. The show will be repeated several times a day, with viewing areas along the waterfront.

Mice Age reports that the pre-selected riverboat riders will be able to pose for photos and get autographs from Princess Tiana, Prince Naveen and Louis the singing alligator after the performance.

The Princess and the Frog, a Jazz Age story featuring Disneys first African American princess and set in New Orleans French Quarter, opens in theaters Dec. 11.


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Would you say the patchwork skirt or the scalloped one is easier and less time consuming?


I've never made a patchwork skirt. I know- can you believe it?  I think the scallopini would be faster, though.



fairygoodmother said:


> On another note, I was up quite late last night and noticed a Facebook status update from a young cousin.  Her grandmother, my aunt, passed away last night.  Not unexpected, in fact she lived weeks longer than we expected.  Nevertheless... once we connected on FB last night (this morning) her mother called me and we were on the phone for nearly 2 hours.  Tired?  yes!  But fabric is talking to me already this morning.  One more "Jack" dress for tomorrow - it's nearly done - then on to more sewing for the world.


I love the new Vida!  You are on a roll!!  

I'm sorry to hear about your aunt. 



GrammaBelle said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> I made this according to the size of the shirt I was wearing at the time, instead of according to my bust measurement.  I couldn't get it on with my bra on!! Luckily I made it from a sheet for practice, (hence the wrinkles) because I wanted to see if somehow I could make the tunic sleeveless.  Now I just want to see if I can make one that my chest fits into that doesn't make me look pregnant!
> 
> Any advice on how to increase the bust size without greatly increasing the lower part of the tunic would be appreciated!  Now back to page 3 to catch up.


It's you!  It's always great to see pictures of the people we're "talking" to!  

I had the same problem with the tunic as I'm very disproportionate.  I went a size down from my bust measurement, but it was still huge on me everywhere else.  I am wondering if you could put ties in the back, or some shirring back there to make it come ain t the waist a little.  



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Teresa.... I'm not sure "awesome" is the word..... Scary maybe.... but I guess that's the point, right???? I'm thinking that when I put my glasses back on, the autograph seekers will pass on by.......  But Katie has signed a couple of autographs for CM's. She gets a big kick out of it. The first time it happened she was so confused. "Am I supposed to sign Katie or Mary Poppins???????"
> 
> And as for your kid who even "considered" wearing Bert???? Sounds like a keeper to me!


Don't worry, I answer to Teresa, and Pepe Le Pew.  



GrammaBelle said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


BABIES!!!!   My goodness, they are so incredibly precious!  I want to hold them!!  What perfectly beautiful little babies!!!  

I love the simply sweets you made, too.  Your granddaughters are all so pretty!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


What great pictures!  This one is my favorite!



Mirb1214 said:


> I am absolutely IN LOVE with these sets!!  And by the way. . .When did your kids get so growny??  My goodness how they have grown in the past year since I've been on this board; they are absolute dolls!


I know!  They're growing up so fast.  Hence my NEED for another baby!   Thank you for the compliments on the outfits, and on my kids!



mom2rtk said:


> Oops! Sorry... I'll eventually catch on....... Can I claim my eyes are still crossed from taking off my glasses????????


Teresa and I are both pretty much blind without our glasses or contacts.  So, we would buy that excuse!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> design cd
> for Petite Oiseau Bleu (Little bluebird)


It's going to be BEAUTIFUL!  Wow!  I can't wait to see it!



teresajoy said:


> Don't worry about it!! Seriuosly EVERYONE does it! At least I had 5 1/2 years where I got called Teresa, poor Heather has  had to deal with being called the wrong name her whole life!   My Mom had been known to call her by the dog's name when she was little.
> go ahead, ask the dog's name!
> 
> Pepe Le Pew!


Woof!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Add me to the list of ladies longing for another one.  I really want another baby. . .


I have a great idea! How about one of us has a baby and then we all just share it! I would like to request the baby on Friday and Saturday, please.  



karebear1 said:


> My mom always got the 3 girls in our family confused. My sister was Kathy, I am Karen and my little sister was Trisha. Let's see... I was called Karathy, I was called Krappy. And I was even called Trashy .... but very rarely was I called "Karen"


Trashy?  Well at least that explains the feather boa! 
Oh, I cracky myself up!




emcreative said:


> *I've started updating the SSTR again!*
> Sorry things got away from me, we've had some very stressful events here recentlly but I'm back to it.  *If you contacted me about access and never heard back from me, PLEASE contact me again- I wasn't meaning to ignore you, like I said, things in our household have been BEYOND stressful!
> *


  I'm sorry you've had so much going on.  I hope it gets better soon.  I love your TR!  I'll go check in on it after I catch up here.



Colleen27 said:


> East coast of the state, about 45 minutes NE of Detroit and a stone's throw from Canada. There's a nice little beach about 6 blocks from my house. We moved here the first week of July and have only gone swimming twice so far because the weather has been so cold!  Some of the trees on my block are starting to turn already after these last couple really cool nights!
> 
> I just hope this summer isn't a predictor of the coming winter; 20 degrees cooler than normal in August is annoying, but in January it would be downright miserable!


My best friend lives in Port Huron.  It sounds like you're pretty close to her.  I'm in the Kalamazoo area.

Anyway, I'm new to this group, not really a group MEMBER, just call me a GROUPIE.  I so admire you ladies, but am also totally intimidated by what you all can do![/QUOTE]
Donna, you're officially a member of the disboutiquers!  All you have to do is post and we've got yah!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hi Girls.  Long time no post
> 
> I am FREAKING out.  My friend called me today and said "hey I just saw a great Disney deal.  You want to take Katie and Adam for a week?".  Of course I said yes, so we are going the week of October 4th.  I have to get my girl some things made and fast.
> 
> I am in the process of making diaper wipes for a friend who is going to China to Adopt a her 14 year old daughter and while there she will be visiting her friend who along with her husband run a special needs orphanage.  Long story short... the orphanages would love cloth wipes.  So I am making them.  I need to make Katies first day of pre-school dress and a weeks worth of Disney clothes.  See what this thread has done to me. So I am back.  And will be posting lots of pictures.  Wish me luck!


WE'RE GOING TO BE THERE THE SAME WEEK!!! 
Here's a link to disboutiquers meet thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205560



bunny213 said:


> been following awhile now and have gotten some great advice...and have drooled over all your wonderful dresses and outfits....you are all so talented.  Unfortunately I'm still looking for a zigzag disc replacement for my 45 year old machine...so I'm having severe appliqueing withdrawals!!
> Question...is there somewhere to buy just "scraps"??   I want to make little decorative things that would not take anymore than a 3" or 4" squares of fabrics - I know I could buy those flat quarters...but I don't really need that many of any one print....am I making any sense at all????    I really haven't really saved my scraps before...(I know...I really need to that, but I'm a very slow learner!!)    Anyhow....any ideas??
> Meanwhile...I'll just lurk here in the shadows....and admire all your handicrafts!!
> if you have any ideas...tia............Barb in Texas


I don't know of anywhere you can buy scraps.  Again, I'll have to refer you to Craigslist.  Maybe you could post a want ad on there.



troijka said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these!  May I ask WHERE you got the pretty white nad gold fabric for Jasmine????
> Thanks!


Thank you!  I bought the fabric at JoAnn on clearance for $3/yard.  I bought all they had and it was just enough for this outfit. That is the cotton fabric.  The sheer fabric was from WalMart for $1/yard.  That was also on the clearance rack!



Adi12982 said:


> SO happy you hear you had your first at 26.  I've been feeling a little older to have my first at 26 - so many people at church seemed to have started (or starting) younger (I had to wait for my all clear from cancer last year).  Anyhow, I don''t think 26 is old to start AT ALL (My mo and MIL both started at 29). . . I just like to hear of others not starting at 20/22. . . . feel free to ignore. . . .I'm totally rambling now!


I was 28 when I had Tessa.  I feel pretty old compared to the moms at her school.  But, I am wiser.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> That's funny that you said that about where I live because I was in your Joann's the other day and I kept looking around for you and your sister hoping we could meet!
> 
> Princess connection....well, I have known a girl for a very long time and she is now one of the princesses in WDW.  Last year when she found out we were coming there, she told me to give her a call.  So I did.  She told me when I come to the MK and go to where she is to ask for a certain guy at the head of the line.  So my DH went up there and told him we were supposed to ask for so and so.  He said that we didn't need to wait in line and come with him.  I must admit, I felt guilty passing all of those people waiting in line as they are all staring at you!  Anyhow, they take us into a room with the 3 major princesses and shut it down and we were in there all alone with them getting their undivided attention.  The sat and talked with my girls and three photopass people followed them around capturing everything.  I have goose bumps just thinking about it.  Of course, I cried because I had NO idea this was going to happen and it was such a magical moment!  Then right before we left, the took a picture of my girls and all the princesses together!!!  My girls were completely in awe!!!!  It was a wonderful surprise.  Not to mention that my DD was dressed just like her so the pics are priceless!
> 
> So now, she said she has a plan for us this year (hopefully that means something cool like last year) but I wasn't going to even ask her for anything since last year was so incredible and I didn't want her to feel like we are taking advantage of her.  I guess her parents let her know that we are coming down again and she contacting me saying that this certain princess has gifts for my girls as well as notes saying she can't wait to see them again!I would love to have a magical moment again, but I don't want to get my hopes up!


There is a disboutiquer that lives right around us and I've yet to see her at JoAnn. I  always look around for her, though. Who knows, maybe we'll run into each other one day!

That is such a cool story about the princesses!!! Can you post a picture?



mommyof2princesses said:


> Great News!
> 
> Dad got his biopsy on Wed done.  We don't have the results yet, but the dr told him he didn't need to see him again for 6 months and everything looked fine. He doesn't see any reason why the results would be different!
> 
> More Great NEws!
> 
> We extened our Disney trip another day!  We have to stay off property the last night, but we are staying right at Doubletree in DTD.  YEAH!  This will be the longest trip eva!  Sunday, sept 20 through Monday, Sept 28!  WOO HOO!  And, I didn't have to take any more days off, as my place of empluyment will be closed that mon through thursday.  So, when we get back on Tues, I will still have 2 days of to rest!


That is great news about your dad!!!!!  It's also great news about your trip!!!



emcreative said:


> Enjoy!!
> http://www.insidefashion.com/videos/view/3671



That's an awesome video!  Thanks Marah!


----------



## HeatherSue

GoofyG said:


> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.



I'm praying for her.    I can't imagine how they must be feeling right now, and you too!


----------



## billwendy

GoofyG said:


> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.




Praying for answers and wisdom for the Dr's and her parents!!  how scarey for them!!!


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> Yes. Yes I do! I do love him!!  OK- I am no longer crushed.  I only wish I had a teenage girl in my home so she and Corey could date.  He is a good kid! Corey has been restored to the good list!
> 
> 
> 
> My mom always got the 3 girls in our family confused. My sister was Kathy, I am Karen and my little sister was Trisha. Let's see... I was called Karathy, I was called Krappy. And I was even called Trashy .... but very rarely was I called "Karen"



I will tell Corey he is back in your good graces!! 

Trashy!! Too funny! 



emcreative said:


> Oh how funny!
> I also got called my dog's name, my brother's name, my mother's name, my aunt's name...you name it!  Not only did my mom mess up my name, my grandma did, too.  One year when I was about 14 and we all stayed at a cabin up north, I had my dad take me by boat to a little store where I bought "Hello my name is" stickers and made all the women wear them all weekend!



How nice of your Dad to take you!!! So, did the stickers work?



Colleen27 said:


> East coast of the state, about 45 minutes NE of Detroit and a stone's throw from Canada. There's a nice little beach about 6 blocks from my house. We moved here the first week of July and have only gone swimming twice so far because the weather has been so cold!  Some of the trees on my block are starting to turn already after these last couple really cool nights!
> 
> I just hope this summer isn't a predictor of the coming winter; 20 degrees cooler than normal in August is annoying, but in January it would be downright miserable!



My husband's Mom's family is from Lapeer, it sounds like you are west of there?  

I agree, 20 degrees colder now is bearable, 20 degrees in the winter is miserable!!! Oh how I hate winter! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> last night I was sitting on the couch with my "sunshine baby" asleep in my arms (I call her that cause she is always so happy- even laughs and smiles in her sleep!)
> I commented to my husband that I was sad this would be my last baby.
> 
> and do you know what he said????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be!.



I called Lydia my Sunshine Baby too!  When we were in the hospital, Arminda sang "You are My Sunshine" to her and she loved it. And, she was just such a Jolly baby! She smiled about everything!



2BoysMom said:


> I am also posting, as I have been wanting to make a rag quilt, and I have been collecting fabric to do that.  I am adopting a girl from China (age 4) and would like to make the quilt for her bed, and a small one to send to China in a care package, as she waits for us to finally come get her.
> 
> Do you have any tips, tricks or techniques you could share with a real newbie for the rag quilt?  Someone who owns a sewing machine, but hasn't used it since December 2001?  Someone who wants to sew but is scared?
> 
> Thanks, Donna



Congratulations!!! How exciting for you guys!!! I have never made a rag quilt, so I can't help you there.  There are directions in the bookmarks though. 



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hi Girls.  Long time no post
> 
> I am FREAKING out.  My friend called me today and said "hey I just saw a great Disney deal.  You want to take Katie and Adam for a week?".  Of course I said yes, so we are going the week of October 4th.  I have to get my girl some things made and fast.
> 
> I am in the process of making diaper wipes for a friend who is going to China to Adopt a her 14 year old daughter and while there she will be visiting her friend who along with her husband run a special needs orphanage.  Long story short... the orphanages would love cloth wipes.  So I am making them.  I need to make Katies first day of pre-school dress and a weeks worth of Disney clothes.  See what this thread has done to me. So I am back.  And will be posting lots of pictures.  Wish me luck!



Yes, we will be there at the same time!!!

Cloth baby wipes? When do you need them done by? I really don't have time to make anything before our trip, but let me know if there is anywhere I could send some like in November. 




emcreative said:


> Okay Ladies and Tom, I'm stumped!
> 
> I would like to, over the next months, take each of my daughters somewhere special for a "Mommy and Me" night.  Emilee is almost 13 and will either go to TwilightCon or Phantom with me.  Lizzie, almost 11, shocked the bejeezuz out of me and says she wants to go to AG place (she is my tomboy- I thought for sure she'd say a ball game!)  But Hannah, age 8,  is stuck!  When I first asked her she said "The playplace at McDonalds!"
> 
> Any ideas?  She's my little Diva and we are in MI.  Being able to wear customs is always a plus! I'd prefer not an "outdoors" type of event as she has pretty bad asthma.



I don't know, but I think you should bring her somewhere over on the Soutwest side of the state! 



troijka said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these!  May I ask WHERE you got the pretty white nad gold fabric for Jasmine????
> Thanks!



I am pretty sure she told me it's from Joann's, but she might have answered you already and I didn't notice! 



GoofyG said:


> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.



Oh no, I hope she will be ok. That poor family, they must be so scared. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> That's funny that you said that about where I live because I was in your Joann's the other day and I kept looking around for you and your sister hoping we could meet!
> 
> Princess connection....well, I have known a girl for a very long time and she is now one of the princesses in WDW.  Last year when she found out we were coming there, she told me to give her a call.  So I did.  She told me when I come to the MK and go to where she is to ask for a certain guy at the head of the line.  So my DH went up there and told him we were supposed to ask for so and so.  He said that we didn't need to wait in line and come with him.  I must admit, I felt guilty passing all of those people waiting in line as they are all staring at you!  Anyhow, they take us into a room with the 3 major princesses and shut it down and we were in there all alone with them getting their undivided attention.  The sat and talked with my girls and three photopass people followed them around capturing everything.  I have goose bumps just thinking about it.  Of course, I cried because I had NO idea this was going to happen and it was such a magical moment!  Then right before we left, the took a picture of my girls and all the princesses together!!!  My girls were completely in awe!!!!  It was a wonderful surprise.  Not to mention that my DD was dressed just like her so the pics are priceless!
> 
> So now, she said she has a plan for us this year (hopefully that means something cool like last year) but I wasn't going to even ask her for anything since last year was so incredible and I didn't want her to feel like we are taking advantage of her.  I guess her parents let her know that we are coming down again and she contacting me saying that this certain princess has gifts for my girls as well as notes saying she can't wait to see them again!I would love to have a magical moment again, but I don't want to get my hopes up!



That would have been very cool to meet you! Where's a picture so I know what you look like? 

Like Heather said, I'm always looking for another Disboutiquer that lives near us. So far I haven't spotted her either! 

That is so cool about your princess! Do you have pictures?? 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Great News!
> 
> Dad got his biopsy on Wed done.  We don't have the results yet, but the dr told him he didn't need to see him again for 6 months and everything looked fine. He doesn't see any reason why the results would be different!
> 
> More Great NEws!
> 
> We extened our Disney trip another day!  We have to stay off property the last night, but we are staying right at Doubletree in DTD.  YEAH!  This will be the longest trip eva!  Sunday, sept 20 through Monday, Sept 28!  WOO HOO!  And, I didn't have to take any more days off, as my place of empluyment will be closed that mon through thursday.  So, when we get back on Tues, I will still have 2 days of to rest!



What doubley wonderful news!! I'm so happy about your Dad and your trip! 



emcreative said:


> Lighting a candle and saying a prayer, please give us updates as you get thime
> 
> and now, because I love you all so much, I'm sharing with you my latest find!
> Here's a hint (and so you know the link is safe to click,
> [
> http://www.insidefashion.com/videos/view/3671



That was so cool!!! Thank you!


----------



## sheridee32

mommyof2princesses said:


> Great News!
> 
> Dad got his biopsy on Wed done.  We don't have the results yet, but the dr told him he didn't need to see him again for 6 months and everything looked fine. He doesn't see any reason why the results would be different!
> 
> More Great NEws!
> 
> We extened our Disney trip another day!  We have to stay off property the last night, but we are staying right at Doubletree in DTD.  YEAH!  This will be the longest trip eva!  Sunday, sept 20 through Monday, Sept 28!  WOO HOO!  And, I didn't have to take any more days off, as my place of empluyment will be closed that mon through thursday.  So, when we get back on Tues, I will still have 2 days of to rest!


We will be there the same time we come in on the 18th and leave on the 26th
and that is great news about your dad
Sheri


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, finished for the day!
I posted this earlier today:





You can see sister's matching dress bodice hanging next to this.
At least I _thought_ it was sister's dress.  Her mom said "Look, Olivia, it's your dress".  Olivia told her mother "No it's not.  My dress is Sally.  I told Auntie I wanted Sally.  That is NOT my dress."  
Unfortunately, Auntie had already attached the applique to the bodice of the dress and there was no way it was coming off.  Thankfully, the simply sweet bodice is the same front and back, so Auntie had a plan.  I completed the dress:




But only after I appliqued Sally to the other side.





Now she has Sally on the front, Jack on the back, or whatever way she wants it!

These are for their Daddy's 40th birthday party tomorrow.  They'll also wear them to Hollywood Studios in October.


----------



## msumissa

PaddingtonBear said:


> I mostly lurk here, but holla from Livonia. I used to live in Jackson county- in Grass Lake. Great place to live.



Well, hello Livonia, I am in Canton!

Prayers said for the little girl, glad the cat scan showed no change!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Adi12982 said:


> SO happy you hear you had your first at 26.  I've been feeling a little older to have my first at 26 - so many people at church seemed to have started (or starting) younger (I had to wait for my all clear from cancer last year).  Anyhow, I don''t think 26 is old to start AT ALL (My mo and MIL both started at 29). . . I just like to hear of others not starting at 20/22. . . . feel free to ignore. . . .I'm totally rambling now!



I didn't have mine until I was 27....and I thought that I would be the one having my babies in my early 20's....


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Lighting a candle and saying a prayer, please give us updates as you get thime
> 
> and now, because I love you all so much, I'm sharing with you my latest find!
> Here's a hint (and so you know the link is safe to click, lol!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> http://www.insidefashion.com/videos/view/3671



Well, I guess you knew I would click on this! Of course then it told me my internet browser is too old to view it!!!! If I had a computer clue, I'd take care of it........


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, that is beyond cool!!!!!  I just wish it was longer- sigh; I did notice some great closeups of the parade dresses if Mom2rtk is watching...



OK, I am SO updating my internet browser today............


----------



## mom2rtk

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I didn't have mine until I was 27....and I thought that I would be the one having my babies in my early 20's....



I had my first a week shy of 30, my second at 32 and my third at 37. I don't think it's unusual at all to wait longer. I still claim that God knew what he was doing. I'm a different mother than I would have been in my early 20's.

Of course the first time someone tells you how cute your GRANDCHILD is, you kind of second guess it all......  I'm over it now though. I earned every gray hair in my head!


----------



## mom2rtk

I have done a few patchwork skirts for my daughter, but have seen many here that are done with longer strips of fabric than the square blocks I used. I know I saw instructions somewhere along the line, but have no idea where to look. A smarter person than I would have bookmarked it..........

Does anyone have a link or have them handy? I'm thinking that style will go quicker than ALL THOSE LITTLE SQUARES!!!!


----------



## tricia

Adi12982 said:


> SO happy you hear you had your first at 26.  I've been feeling a little older to have my first at 26 - so many people at church seemed to have started (or starting) younger (I had to wait for my all clear from cancer last year).  Anyhow, I don''t think 26 is old to start AT ALL (My mo and MIL both started at 29). . . I just like to hear of others not starting at 20/22. . . . feel free to ignore. . . .I'm totally rambling now!



26 is perfect.  that is how old I was when I had Liam, and then 30 when I had Tyler.



GoofyG said:


> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.



Prayers being said, hopefully the next test shows and impovement.




mommyof2princesses said:


> Great News!
> 
> Dad got his biopsy on Wed done.  We don't have the results yet, but the dr told him he didn't need to see him again for 6 months and everything looked fine. He doesn't see any reason why the results would be different!
> 
> More Great NEws!
> 
> We extened our Disney trip another day!  We have to stay off property the last night, but we are staying right at Doubletree in DTD.  YEAH!  This will be the longest trip eva!  Sunday, sept 20 through Monday, Sept 28!  WOO HOO!  And, I didn't have to take any more days off, as my place of empluyment will be closed that mon through thursday.  So, when we get back on Tues, I will still have 2 days of to rest!



Great news about the biopsy.  And adding a day to disney is always good.




fairygoodmother said:


> okay, finished for the day!
> I posted this earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see sister's matching dress bodice hanging next to this.
> At least I _thought_ it was sister's dress.  Her mom said "Look, Olivia, it's your dress".  Olivia told her mother "No it's not.  My dress is Sally.  I told Auntie I wanted Sally.  That is NOT my dress."
> Unfortunately, Auntie had already attached the applique to the bodice of the dress and there was no way it was coming off.  Thankfully, the simply sweet bodice is the same front and back, so Auntie had a plan.  I completed the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But only after I appliqued Sally to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she has Sally on the front, Jack on the back, or whatever way she wants it!
> 
> These are for their Daddy's 40th birthday party tomorrow.  They'll also wear them to Hollywood Studios in October.



Such a smart Auntie.  And great looking dresses too.



mom2rtk said:


> I had my first a week shy of 30, my second at 32 and my third at 37. I don't think it's unusual at all to wait longer. I still claim that God knew what he was doing. I'm a different mother than I would have been in my early 20's.
> 
> Of course the first time someone tells you how cute your GRANDCHILD is, you kind of second guess it all......  I'm over it now though. I earned every gray hair in my head!




Too funny.  My mom had my little brothers at 32 and 36, back in the 70's, ao she was always the oldest mom in that group.  On the other hand my MIL was a grandmother at 36 and a great grandma at 54.  (obviously not from me and DH)


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

AHHHH!!!! Do you see my countdown at the bottom of my page?!   I have so much to do!  I wish I could sew as fast as you all do.  I still have to make the rest of one of my minnie dresses, make two pooh dresses, and one cindy themed dress.  Plus, hairbows and 2 autograph books!!!!!  I think I need some pixie dust sent my way!!!  

Some good news, I am getting a ruffler foot for my birthday tomorrow.  My DH got the generic one from Joann's.  Does it take a long time to figure out how to use because as you can see, I don't have a lot of time to spare.  Can I put it on my brother6000i because I've heard they are hard on your machine?  Or should I try putting it on my old machine?


----------



## SallyfromDE

karamat said:


> Nope - not too old!!!  I was almost 34 when DD was born (and DH was 36).  Lots of my friends had their kiddos earlier than me so while I have an almost 2-year old, their kids are in elementary school.



My Mother was 43 when she had my youngest sister!! We were all grown, and the youngest was 13 when she was born. I think Renee felt like she had 5 mothers growning up! We all told her what to do. 



emcreative said:


> and now, because I love you all so much, I'm sharing with you my latest find!
> Here's a hint (and so you know the link is safe to click, lol!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> http://www.insidefashion.com/videos/view/3671



I LOVED this video!! I wonder if they have a tour of the costuming? I'd sure love to visit that library!


----------



## slh1913

Hello. This is my first post on this thread and I read the first post but I haven't read through the whole thread.  I would like to request that someone make a costume for me. I hope this is allowed...

I am taking my two nieces to Disney from November 25-30.  This will be their first trip and I want it to be very special. My youngest niece will be dressed as Iridessa and I already have her costume.  My older niece (who will also be celebrating her birthday at Disney) wants to dress as Princess Tiana.  She is 9 years old and she wears a size 10/12. I'm not a mom so I know nothing about girls sizes but she is very slim but maybe a little tall or at least average height for her age.  Anyway, all the Tiana dresses that I'm able to find online stop at size 7/8 which I don't think will fit her.  

I think I will need to have a dress made to fit her in a size 10.  Here is a link to Princess Tiana's dress:  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...TF8&n=1036592&s=apparel&qid=1251553907&sr=1-2

If someone could help me out with this request I would really really appreciate it. If you can help me out please reply to my post or PM me.

TIA


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Finally!  I've made something I actually have a model to wear!!  I made these shorts for DS yesterday.  He's been jumping around in them all morning, and they haven't fallen apart yet, so that's a good sign.











Here are the curtains I made out of his flat sheet:





I also made a little taggie thing for my three month old nephew.  That was way more time consuming than I think it should have been.    It's just a pillow with ribbon tabs, but it took me, like, thirty minutes!

Today I'm trying an applique.  Hopefully I'll have something to post later.  

Thanks for being inspiring!!


----------



## NiniMorris

2nd try...(computer is acting up!)

To those of you who have been in September, can you please give me some advice?  We are going to Akershaus for a princess dinner.  Our ADR is 5:30.  This will be the last week in September.  I am thinking about making a Sun dress for the girls to wear.  (which princess depends on which fabric I can find!)  We will be having a break in the middle of the day and then go back for dinner.  So they won't actually be wearing it in the park during the hot part of the day.  We MIGHT stay for Illuminations, not sure about that yet.

Is it going to be too cool for the girls after the sun goes down to wear a sun dress? Should I go with the Portrait Peasant as the base for the dress instead of the Simply Sweet?

I know here in Georgia it might be coolish after the sun goes down, but not sure about Orlando...any help or suggestions?

Thanks


21 more days!!!!

Nini


----------



## adoptionmomma4

HeatherSue said:


> WE'RE GOING TO BE THERE THE SAME WEEK!!!
> Here's a link to disboutiquers meet thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205560



Yeah!!!!  I am going to head over to the meet thread as soon as I get back from my sons football game.  Now I am even more excited than I was.  If that is possible! 



teresajoy said:


> Cloth baby wipes? When do you need them done by? I really don't have time to make anything before our trip, but let me know if there is anywhere I could send some like in November.



My friend is leaving September 19th.  How sweet of you to offer.  I am going to be making some cloth diapers later for them, so I could send extra wipes with my diapers.  They will be well used and so appreciated!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Finally!  I've made something I actually have a model to wear!!  I made these shorts for DS yesterday.  He's been jumping around in them all morning, and they haven't fallen apart yet, so that's a good sign.



Adorable.  He looks like he loves them.

PRINCESS TIANA- 
A really long time ago someone posted some pictures of her green? dress.  And possibly a design for one?  I would love to make Katie one for our trip.  She has recently realized she is brown and I think this would be so nice for her.  I can not wait for the movie.  It is sure to be a treasure in our house.


----------



## HeatherSue

fairygoodmother said:


> But only after I appliqued Sally to the other side.


Aren't you clever!?  I love how you solved that problem! The simply sweet looks adorable with the tiered skirt!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> AHHHH!!!! Do you see my countdown at the bottom of my page?!   I have so much to do!  I wish I could sew as fast as you all do.  I still have to make the rest of one of my minnie dresses, make two pooh dresses, and one cindy themed dress.  Plus, hairbows and 2 autograph books!!!!!  I think I need some pixie dust sent my way!!!
> 
> Some good news, I am getting a ruffler foot for my birthday tomorrow.  My DH got the generic one from Joann's.  Does it take a long time to figure out how to use because as you can see, I don't have a lot of time to spare.  Can I put it on my brother6000i because I've heard they are hard on your machine?  Or should I try putting it on my old machine?


First for some pixie dust ixiedust:

I use the low shank generic ruffler foot from JoAnn on my Brother CS6000i.  So, it should work fine!  Just remember to always put the needle position in the middle (01), or else it will hit the ruffler foot and break.  I don't know this from experience, of course.  



slh1913 said:


> Hello. This is my first post on this forum and I read the first post but I haven't read through the whole thread.  I would like to request that someone make a costume for me. I hope this is allowed...


Nope, you didn't read the whole first post!  It says that we're not allowed to talk about selling on the Dis!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I also made a little taggie thing for my three month old nephew.  That was way more time consuming than I think it should have been.    It's just a pillow with ribbon tabs, but it took me, like, thirty minutes!
> 
> Today I'm trying an applique.  Hopefully I'll have something to post later.
> 
> Thanks for being inspiring!!


What a gorgeous child!  Seriously, he is one handsome little boy!  I love the Cars shorts.  So does Sawyer!  He also said that he wants the Pinnochio picture that your son has on his wall.  Where did you find those cool pictures?  He wants the Thomas on the bed, too.  If you had a killer whale in the picture, I think he would be moving in with you.

The curtains look great!!

Beware the taggie police!  They will come after you!  The taggie blanket people have a copyright on putting tags on things and they protect that copyright vigilantly.  It's ridiculous! 



NiniMorris said:


> 2nd try...(computer is acting up!)
> 
> To those of you who have been in September, can you please give me some advice?  We are going to Akershaus for a princess dinner.  Our ADR is 5:30.  This will be the last week in September.  I am thinking about making a Sun dress for the girls to wear.  (which princess depends on which fabric I can find!)  We will be having a break in the middle of the day and then go back for dinner.  So they won't actually be wearing it in the park during the hot part of the day.  We MIGHT stay for Illuminations, not sure about that yet.
> 
> Is it going to be too cool for the girls after the sun goes down to wear a sun dress? Should I go with the Portrait Peasant as the base for the dress instead of the Simply Sweet?
> 
> I know here in Georgia it might be coolish after the sun goes down, but not sure about Orlando...any help or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 21 more days!!!!
> 
> Nini


I would go for the sun dress and just bring a wrap or a light sweater for the evening.


----------



## clairemolly

NiniMorris said:


> 2nd try...(computer is acting up!)
> 
> To those of you who have been in September, can you please give me some advice?  We are going to Akershaus for a princess dinner.  Our ADR is 5:30.  This will be the last week in September.  I am thinking about making a Sun dress for the girls to wear.  (which princess depends on which fabric I can find!)  We will be having a break in the middle of the day and then go back for dinner.  So they won't actually be wearing it in the park during the hot part of the day.  We MIGHT stay for Illuminations, not sure about that yet.
> 
> Is it going to be too cool for the girls after the sun goes down to wear a sun dress? Should I go with the Portrait Peasant as the base for the dress instead of the Simply Sweet?
> 
> I know here in Georgia it might be coolish after the sun goes down, but not sure about Orlando...any help or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 21 more days!!!!
> 
> Nini



We went the 1st week of October last year and it was HOT and HUMID all the time!  I would do the sundresses.  My girls wore sundresses or t-shirts everyday and the couple of days I wore capris instead of shorts, I was dying, even at night.  I did take jackets for everyone and NEVER used them!


----------



## NiniMorris

adoptionmomma4 said:


> PRINCESS TIANA-
> A really long time ago someone posted some pictures of her green? dress.  And possibly a design for one?  I would love to make Katie one for our trip.  She has recently realized she is brown and I think this would be so nice for her.  I can not wait for the movie.  It is sure to be a treasure in our house.



Funny...my DD9 calls herself chocolate!...some people are just more chocolate than others!

Nini


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Adorable.  He looks like he loves them.
> 
> PRINCESS TIANA-
> A really long time ago someone posted some pictures of her green? dress.  And possibly a design for one?  I would love to make Katie one for our trip.  She has recently realized she is brown and I think this would be so nice for her.  I can not wait for the movie.  It is sure to be a treasure in our house.



Thanks!  He does!  I just wanted him to try them on so I could take a picture, but now he won't take them off.

Love it!  She recently realized she's brown.  Too cute!!



HeatherSue said:


> What a gorgeous child!  Seriously, he is one handsome little boy!  I love the Cars shorts.  So does Sawyer!  He also said that he wants the Pinnochio picture that your son has on his wall.  Where did you find those cool pictures?  He wants the Thomas on the bed, too.  If you had a killer whale in the picture, I think he would be moving in with you.
> 
> The curtains look great!!
> 
> Beware the taggie police!  They will come after you!  The taggie blanket people have a copyright on putting tags on things and they protect that copyright vigilantly.  It's ridiculous!



Thanks!  Those are from the Disney Store.  He can have whatever he can carry!!  DS has so much junk, especially after his grandparents' visit last week.  

I think that was my first and last taggie thing.  I am not smart enough to hold them all in place and sew and stop, remove pins, etc., etc., etc.  They're more than welcome to pry the drooly thing out of my nephew's monster grip if they feel the need.   What about tags on clothes?  Wouldn't that person have the true copyright?


----------



## lovesdumbo

luv2go2disney said:


> Ohhh that is exciting...I will have to check out your outfits & hopefully we will cross paths while we are there. Are you planning any ADRs?  I seriously need to get on that ASAP, I think Monday is my 90 mark!


So I guess I better get going on some of those huh???  I'm going with my friend Dorinda (been to Disney with her at least 8 times), her husband Ralph and just my oldest DD(10) Lizzy.  Dorinda got a pin so we're getting free regular DDP.  My DH doesn't care for Disney and I just can't get enough.  We tend to go once a year as a family and then I take my kids one at a time.  Anyways my DD thinks she's too old for customs but she still LOVES Pooh.  I think she'll let me make her a few Pooh applique T's.  I want to make her a "regular" Pooh T and maybe Dorinda, Ralph & I Eeyore, Piglet & Tigger for Crystal Palace.  I also want to make Lizzy & I Pop T's and some sort of Christmas T.  I want to make myself a Toy Story Mania T.  I don't 
know how I"m going to get it all done as I am coming up on my very busiest time at work so I'll be working extra hours soon.

My 90 days is Tuesday.  I have given it some thought but I need to finalize it all this weekend.  Dorinda has only requested Crystal Palace breakfast and Le Cellier so I guess I better get up early on Tuesday!!!  

Have you seen this video on getting an ADR at Le Cellier?  It is so funny! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlfc8zZF7Wc

This week has been crazy for me.  My DH's car died in the driveway Sunday night.  His Mom lent him her car for the week so that was great but I have to say I do NOT enjoy the car shopping experience.  We finally decided on a Toyota Venza-it is sort of a Camry wagon.  We are picking it up Tuesday.

Then this weekend we set up the 2 twin beds we had into bunks for my girls.  That left my DS(8) with his little sister's youth bed-not a toddler bed but a 63" long youth bed.  He HATES it!!!  And he's been telling me every night when he goes to bed and nearly every night around 3am.  I couldn't buy a new twin until I knew for sure the bunks would work.  So DH is going to pick up a twin matress set we ordered today-so at least he can use that until his new bed comes.  We ordered him a desk too that he's going to love so in the end he'll come out well but the poor kid isn't too happy this week.

OH...and I hope to make my youngest a Vida for the first day of school Wednesday.  She says back to school fabric was OK for Kindergarten but she needs something more grown up for 1st grade.



luv2go2disney said:


> THE BIG SURPRISE IDEA...
> Ok so I said that we were going to surprise the kids this weekend & let them know we are returning to Disney.   Here is kind of what I am thinking of doing...I just finished combining all our Disney videos from the last trip onto 1 dvd so I thought I would have the kids sit down to watch the DVD & have movie night, maybe make them get out their mickey ears to watch the DVD too.  Just to get more of the Disney spirit.  Then since this is going to be the kids Christmas present from us I want to get a BIG box & put the big Mickey balloon in(they had it at our factory card outlet recently).  So when they open the box, which will of course be wrapped with leftover Mickey Christmas wrapping paper, the balloon will come flying out.  Then I want to make a sign or something for the bottom of the box or tied to the balloon that says "We are going to Disney".
> Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!  I want to make this trip awesome because I am sure I won't get another one for a LOOOONNNNGGGG time!


That sounds awesome!!!!  I once read on the Dis about someone who ordered a Disney cake from the grocery store and instead of asking them to write "Happy Birthday" on the cake they had "We're going to Disney World" on it instead.




GrammaBelle said:


> Here are some of the reasons I couldn't keep up this summer.  First, visit from DD, DSIL and 4 DGD from Kansas.  Inspired by this thread, I struggled to get these done:  (didn't get a picture while they were here, this was taken on a too-sunny porch back home in KS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> One thing I learned from this is that it's not much fun making 4 dresses all the same!  Christmas ones will be different patterns.
> Then, while they were here we had a tie-dye day!  We died about 25 shirts, all told.  No actual action shots, but here some of us are wearing them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And last but definitely not least, the twins born July 31 needed some raggy quilts to snuggle up with.  I also made some for my house just in case these get left at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I've ordered tons more fabric and am planning dresses and nighties for Christmas!


WOW!  Love everything but those twins are just too adorable!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We are back from Disney! We had a great time and the girls had so many compliments on their dresses. - The biggest hits were the Minnie & Mickey dresses, the Winnie the Pooh dresses and Evie's Dalmations outfit.
> Here are a couple pictures
> The Girls playing Peek-a-boo with Eeyore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "Wild Animals"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pretty cool one I took of Juliet in front of "the big hat"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the Minnie&Mickey pics soon - I still have to upload them to the computer.
> Carol


Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## kidneygirl

I was hoping to stay caught up with this thread...then my dh's computer crashed and he has been using mine for the past week and a half.  And, I still haven't gotten a new lens for my camera so I haven't taken pictures of the outfits I've been making for our Dec. trip.  We're going to Myrtle Beach in a few weeks so I'm hoping to have a new lens by then!

My ds is only 8 months old and I'm already getting the baby itch again.  However, I don't think I can emotionally go through the adoption process again.  BUT...I was at my nephrologist's (my kidney doctor) this past week and he said my numbers are at a level where we could possibly try to get pregnant.  However, I'm participating in a new anti-rejection drug study so I had to sign paperwork saying I wouldn't get pregnant.   Oh, and I'd have to convince my dh to have another one and I don't think he'll go for it. 

I'm at a loss of what to make for my ds.  He'll be almost one when we go to Disney in Dec. and I've only made him one t-shirt with a Mickey head appliqued on it.  He's growing like a weed so I don't want to make anything yet until we get closer to our trip so I know what size to make.  But I don't really know what to make for him. 

Now that I have my laptop back, I'm hoping to be more active in this thread!


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> I upgraded to photobucket pro and now I can't upload any pics. Not sure if I messed with the settings or what but I have a help ticket in....so I can't post pics here till it gets straightened out. I finished the Belle dress and wanted to show you it. I was able to get pics up on my blog so get on over there to see it!
> 
> Click here for my blog update~


WOW!  Love that Bell dress!!



karebear1 said:


> My mom always got the 3 girls in our family confused. My sister was Kathy, I am Karen and my little sister was Trisha. Let's see... I was called Karathy, I was called Krappy. And I was even called Trashy .... but very rarely was I called "Karen"


I was the youngest of 6 so I got called all sorts of things.



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am FREAKING out.  My friend called me today and said "hey I just saw a great Disney deal.  You want to take Katie and Adam for a week?".  Of course I said yes, so we are going the week of October 4th.  I have to get my girl some things made and fast.
> 
> I am in the process of making diaper wipes for a friend who is going to China to Adopt a her 14 year old daughter and while there she will be visiting her friend who along with her husband run a special needs orphanage.  Long story short... the orphanages would love cloth wipes.  So I am making them.  I need to make Katie’s first day of pre-school dress and a weeks worth of Disney clothes.  See what this thread has done to me.  So I am back.  And will be posting lots of pictures.  Wish me luck!


How exciting about your trip!



emcreative said:


> Okay Ladies and Tom, I'm stumped!
> 
> I would like to, over the next months, take each of my daughters somewhere special for a "Mommy and Me" night.  Emilee is almost 13 and will either go to TwilightCon or Phantom with me.  Lizzie, almost 11, shocked the bejeezuz out of me and says she wants to go to AG place (she is my tomboy- I thought for sure she'd say a ball game!)  But Hannah, age 8,  is stuck!  When I first asked her she said "The playplace at McDonalds!"
> 
> Any ideas?  She's my little Diva and we are in MI.  Being able to wear customs is always a plus! I'd prefer not an "outdoors" type of event as she has pretty bad asthma.


Do you have any places near you that do a fancy tea?  You could get dressed up for that.



Adi12982 said:


> SO happy you hear you had your first at 26.  I've been feeling a little older to have my first at 26 - so many people at church seemed to have started (or starting) younger (I had to wait for my all clear from cancer last year).  Anyhow, I don''t think 26 is old to start AT ALL (My mo and MIL both started at 29). . . I just like to hear of others not starting at 20/22. . . . feel free to ignore. . . .I'm totally rambling now!


I had my first at 38 and 3rd at almost 42.  I have been blessed with 3 incredibly healthy children.  My oldest was exactly 15 months old on our 15th anniversary.  My youngest was 21 months old the day before our 21st anniversary.  



GoofyG said:


> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.


Prayers for Bryanna and her family!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Great News!
> 
> Dad got his biopsy on Wed done.  We don't have the results yet, but the dr told him he didn't need to see him again for 6 months and everything looked fine. He doesn't see any reason why the results would be different!
> 
> More Great NEws!
> 
> We extened our Disney trip another day!  We have to stay off property the last night, but we are staying right at Doubletree in DTD.  YEAH!  This will be the longest trip eva!  Sunday, sept 20 through Monday, Sept 28!  WOO HOO!  And, I didn't have to take any more days off, as my place of empluyment will be closed that mon through thursday.  So, when we get back on Tues, I will still have 2 days of to rest!


Such great news on your Dad!!!

How cool that you get to add a day to your trip!



emcreative said:


> and now, because I love you all so much, I'm sharing with you my latest find!
> Here's a hint (and so you know the link is safe to click, lol!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> http://www.insidefashion.com/videos/view/3671


That is so cool!!!



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, finished for the day!
> I posted this earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see sister's matching dress bodice hanging next to this.
> At least I _thought_ it was sister's dress.  Her mom said "Look, Olivia, it's your dress".  Olivia told her mother "No it's not.  My dress is Sally.  I told Auntie I wanted Sally.  That is NOT my dress."
> Unfortunately, Auntie had already attached the applique to the bodice of the dress and there was no way it was coming off.  Thankfully, the simply sweet bodice is the same front and back, so Auntie had a plan.  I completed the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But only after I appliqued Sally to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she has Sally on the front, Jack on the back, or whatever way she wants it!
> 
> These are for their Daddy's 40th birthday party tomorrow.  They'll also wear them to Hollywood Studios in October.


LOVE the Vida!  LOVE the Simply Sweet with Sally and Jack!!!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Finally!  I've made something I actually have a model to wear!!  I made these shorts for DS yesterday.  He's been jumping around in them all morning, and they haven't fallen apart yet, so that's a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the curtains I made out of his flat sheet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a little taggie thing for my three month old nephew.  That was way more time consuming than I think it should have been.    It's just a pillow with ribbon tabs, but it took me, like, thirty minutes!
> 
> Today I'm trying an applique.  Hopefully I'll have something to post later.
> 
> Thanks for being inspiring!!


Those shorts and your DS are adorable.  Great curtains too!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

GoofyG said:


> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.





GoofyG said:


> Update:
> 
> The 2nd catscan was the same so no emergency surgery. She is stable & her platelets have gone up. We will know more tomorrow. Thanks for all the prayers



I'm glad they didn't have to do emergency surgery!  I'm praying for wisdom for the doctors and peace and comfort for the family!  What a hard, scary thing to go through!



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, finished for the day!
> I posted this earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see sister's matching dress bodice hanging next to this.
> At least I _thought_ it was sister's dress.  Her mom said "Look, Olivia, it's your dress".  Olivia told her mother "No it's not.  My dress is Sally.  I told Auntie I wanted Sally.  That is NOT my dress."
> Unfortunately, Auntie had already attached the applique to the bodice of the dress and there was no way it was coming off.  Thankfully, the simply sweet bodice is the same front and back, so Auntie had a plan.  I completed the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But only after I appliqued Sally to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she has Sally on the front, Jack on the back, or whatever way she wants it!



Quick thinking!!  Good job!



emcreative said:


> and now, because I love you all so much, I'm sharing with you my latest find!
> Here's a hint (and so you know the link is safe to click, lol!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> http://www.insidefashion.com/videos/view/3671



Wow, what fun!  Can you imagine being a Disney princess and getting to wear one of those incredible dresses??  I guess that's what it feels like to have mom2rtk as a mother!


----------



## emcreative

adoptionmomma4 said:


> PRINCESS TIANA-
> A really long time ago someone posted some pictures of her green? dress.  And possibly a design for one?  I would love to make Katie one for our trip.  She has recently realized she is brown and I think this would be so nice for her.  I can not wait for the movie.  It is sure to be a treasure in our house.



Here is what appears to be the Disney Parks Princess Tiana dress: (how they presented her for the first time as a live character to the press)





And here are the Disney costumes for girls:


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

lovesdumbo said:


> Those shorts and your DS are adorable.  Great curtains too!



Thanks!!  

OK, I'm on a roll...

Here's an applique shirt (I decided not to ruin it by trying to stitch around the tie) and some shorts.  The legs look too skinny for a boy, I think, so I may have to give them to my little cousin.  She's a year younger than DS, but pretty much the same size.  I cut them the exact same size as I did the Cars shorts, but I must have allowed more on the seam.  Oh, well, live and learn.


----------



## emcreative

adoptionmomma4 said:


> PRINCESS TIANA-
> A really long time ago someone posted some pictures of her green? dress.  And possibly a design for one?  I would love to make Katie one for our trip.  She has recently realized she is brown and I think this would be so nice for her.  I can not wait for the movie.  It is sure to be a treasure in our house.



This was the design I came up with using a costume pattern for Tink as a base:


----------



## mom2rtk

Rebecuberduber said:


> Wow, what fun!  Can you imagine being a Disney princess and getting to wear one of those incredible dresses??  I guess that's what it feels like to have mom2rtk as a mother!




Awwww shucks........... Thanks! I'm not sure my boys would feel that way about it though!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

emcreative said:


> Here is what appears to be the Disney Parks Princess Tiana dress: (how they presented her for the first time as a live character to the press)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the Disney costumes for girls:





emcreative said:


> This was the design I came up with using a costume pattern for Tink as a base:


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!

This is exactly what I was looking for.  Would you  mind if I tried to case your Tiana dress?  I have that tink pattern and I think I could pull it off.  I am wanting her to wear it to MNSHP on October 6th, so I will probably make is slightly diffrent.  A little more flashy  

I am so thrilled there is going to be a "brown" princess.  It has been a very hard thing for Katie realizing she looks "diffrent" than the rest of us.  I tell her brown is so special and so beautiful that I wish I was brown too.  And, she tastes like chocolate!"  She loves to have me lick her arm or her toes and say "mmmm... I love chocolate."    She is  my princess and I am so glad Disney has finally created a beautiful brown princess for all of the little brown princesses.  Ok!  Now I am crying.  Anyone know if Tiana will be at the parks soon?  I can not wait for this magical trip!


----------



## Piper

adoptionmomma4 said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for. Would you mind if I tried to case your Tiana dress? I have that tink pattern and I think I could pull it off. I am wanting her to wear it to MNSHP on October 6th, so I will probably make is slightly diffrent. A little more flashy
> 
> I am so thrilled there is going to be a "brown" princess. It has been a very hard thing for Katie realizing she looks "diffrent" than the rest of us. I tell her brown is so special and so beautiful that I wish I was brown too. And, she tastes like chocolate!" She loves to have me lick her arm or her toes and say "mmmm... I love chocolate."  She is my princess and I am so glad Disney has finally created a beautiful brown princess for all of the little brown princesses. Ok! Now I am crying. Anyone know if Tiana will be at the parks soon? I can not wait for this magical trip!


 
I tell my students that everyone is just a different shade of brown.  Some of us are very light brown and some of us are darker brown.  And even the light brown people have dark brown freckles or moles!


----------



## emcreative

adoptionmomma4 said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for.  Would you  mind if I tried to case your Tiana dress?  I have that tink pattern and I think I could pull it off.  I am wanting her to wear it to MNSHP on October 6th, so I will probably make is slightly diffrent.  A little more flashy
> 
> I am so thrilled there is going to be a "brown" princess.  It has been a very hard thing for Katie realizing she looks "diffrent" than the rest of us.  I tell her brown is so special and so beautiful that I wish I was brown too.  And, she tastes like chocolate!"  She loves to have me lick her arm or her toes and say "mmmm... I love chocolate."    She is  my princess and I am so glad Disney has finally created a beautiful brown princess for all of the little brown princesses.  Ok!  Now I am crying.  Anyone know if Tiana will be at the parks soon?  I can not wait for this magical trip!



I can't wait to see your version!
I posted last night in this thread about how and when Tiana will be in the parks, let me know if you need me to scan back and find it.  You can find the post by the big picture of Tiana's face 
I'm so so so excited for an African American princess (I know, shocker to all on the board who have seen me post 5 million pictures of her!), AND that the story takes place in New Orleans.  I was there before Katrina and I looooved my visit (well, all except the episode with John Cusack's butt ).  I am kinda wondering why Naveen isn't also African American, but I'm hoping something in the story will make it make sense.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am so thrilled there is going to be a "brown" princess.  It has been a very hard thing for Katie realizing she looks "diffrent" than the rest of us.  I tell her brown is so special and so beautiful that I wish I was brown too.  And, she tastes like chocolate!"  She loves to have me lick her arm or her toes and say "mmmm... I love chocolate."    She is  my princess and I am so glad Disney has finally created a beautiful brown princess for all of the little brown princesses.  Ok!  Now I am crying.  Anyone know if Tiana will be at the parks soon?  I can not wait for this magical trip!



At least she gets a pretty outfit!!

Half of me is an ugly fringe dress (and a heroine who abandons her people and dies) and the other half wears a red muumuu (and her only friend is an alien).


----------



## emcreative

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> At least she gets a pretty outfit!!
> 
> Half of me is an ugly fringe dress (and a heroine who abandons her people and dies) and the other half wears a red muumuu (and her only friend is an alien).




I got this:





I've never heard personally of ANYONE seeing her at the parks...um, and what attractions does she have?!?!?

(Her World dress isn't any better:


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

emcreative said:


> I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard personally of ANYONE seeing her at the parks...um, and what attractions does she have?!?!?
> 
> (Her World dress isn't any better:



Still beats Pocahontas and her beige shreds.   I'm going as Lilo for MNSSHP, though, and I must say, it's a comfy costume.


----------



## bclydia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yup, I decided to look again, and I kept praying and asking God to please help me find this phone (and asking his forgiveness for procrastinating about grocery shopping and then rushing!) as I was walking along and talking out load- there it was, further up the road than I expected. Laying face down, on the grass under someone's mailbox- with a scuff on the corner- but none the worse.
> 
> HOORAY!!!







Adi12982 said:


> SO happy you hear you had your first at 26.  I've been feeling a little older to have my first at 26 - so many people at church seemed to have started (or starting) younger (I had to wait for my all clear from cancer last year).  Anyhow, I don''t think 26 is old to start AT ALL (My mo and MIL both started at 29). . . I just like to hear of others not starting at 20/22. . . . feel free to ignore. . . .I'm totally rambling now!



Oh honey!! I had my first at 35, then 37 and then 40.  I might even consider a fourth if dh would.
Around here, it's not uncommon for women to start their families later.  My friend is a gp who delivers lots of babies and she says her average first time Mom is 34.
So, in my book, you're a young Mom.  I certainly think you have lots of time!!!



GoofyG said:


> Ok everyone I need all the PRAYERS I can get you all to say for my firends little girl.  She is just a few months older then Araeyah, and she has an older sister and a younger brother.  (He is 2wks older then Attikus, we were prego at teh same time)
> 
> If you read this, please say a prayer, Bryanna. She is only 3. She has been admitted to ICU because of a brain bleed and possible stomach bleed. They are running more tests, but she definitely has a dangerously low plate...let count, and as of right now, the doctors do not seem to know why this is happening. I can't imagine how her parents feel - but I know I would need prayers
> 
> HEr platelet was at 2,000, the lowest it's been.



Praying for Bryanna



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, finished for the day!
> I posted this earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see sister's matching dress bodice hanging next to this.
> At least I _thought_ it was sister's dress.  Her mom said "Look, Olivia, it's your dress".  Olivia told her mother "No it's not.  My dress is Sally.  I told Auntie I wanted Sally.  That is NOT my dress."
> Unfortunately, Auntie had already attached the applique to the bodice of the dress and there was no way it was coming off.  Thankfully, the simply sweet bodice is the same front and back, so Auntie had a plan.  I completed the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But only after I appliqued Sally to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she has Sally on the front, Jack on the back, or whatever way she wants it!
> 
> These are for their Daddy's 40th birthday party tomorrow.  They'll also wear them to Hollywood Studios in October.



Very clever!!! my niece would love that! I'm glad to hear it's Daddy's birthday.  I saw you mention it was for a birthday party earlier and thought "what little girl has a NBC birthday party - in August".



emcreative said:


> I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard personally of ANYONE seeing her at the parks...um, and what attractions does she have?!?!?
> 
> (Her World dress isn't any better:



I heard rumours that they had stopped having Esmeralda in the parks when they found male guests being too forward with her.  She was apparently too sexy!  Same rumour says that's why they stopped having Jack Sparrow out there too.  Too many Moms making passes at him!!  

Heather - I love those new designs you've added for Halloween.  I really do need to plan a Halloween trip one of these days!!

So, my american friends.  I have a question to ask.  I am making up some cards for the Women of Faith conference next year and have run into a spelling dilemma.  Most of the cards are for Canadian friends.  There are a few though, who are american.  The problem is the quotes on them contain  the words color and honor.  In Canada (and Britain) we spell that colour and honour.  My question is this.... Do Americans know that we spell them this way or will they think I've made an error in having them printed?
I hate to have someone think I can't spell (it's my own little pet peeve) but I don't know if they will be seen as a spelling error or just Canadian.
Help!!  Thanks!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I spent a few hours cleaning up the room that I store all my sewing things in.  I folded large fabric and scraps.  I organized everything and got it neat.  Then I went to work on the ruffler that made a mangled mess while I doing the twirl skirt.  I took it off, used different thread, opened the unruffling instructions and just started from the beginning.  It worked great!  

I just need to do some hand stitching on the AK dress for our guest and that set will be done.

DH is tasked with printing out our Incredible logo for our MNSSHP shirts.  I will iron them on.

I have most of the house clean and am enjoying the day off from work.


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick question for all you talented people who have used the Simply Sweet...and added the beautiful butt ruffles...can you give me a hint as to how you did it?  I have an idea, but I'm not 100% sure of how to make it look like it was supposed to be there, and how to come up with the measurements...

I can't believe I never saw those before, but they are wonderful!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Here are photos of the AK outfits.  DH agrees to wear customs if they are subtle and simple.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

My cleaned up sewing stuff:


----------



## Tweevil

HELP me before I jump out the window...

I have a Futura Emb Machine and it uses the .fut extension for designs.  I have been trying to use .pes designs on it but there is a marked difference in the quality of the designs - trailing stitches and stuff like that.

Anyone have the Futura or experience using other file types that could help me understand which ones I can use with this machine?  Usually the ones I download have .hus or .p something else but they don't want to work so well.  I have never found a .fut file for sale.

Can you help me understand this?  I have googled my ears off and I still don't have a clue and the book that came with this doesn't tell me what I can use and what I can't use.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Here are a few pics from diner at the Garden Grill the night before we left.
Evie really took to Dale





Joci being a goof with her Aunt Leann





Here are pics of the girls in their Mickey & Minnie Dot dresses. I rec'd so many compliments on them and a couple moms asking where in WDW I bought them. And even a couple telling me I should sell them. WE even were getting compliments on the plane home! The girls wore the pettis until about 2 hrs after breakfast. We had fast passes from DVC for adding on that we got 3 immediate FP which was great on our last couple hours in the park. We went to Monsters Laugh Floor as the last thing we did in the MK before we left and when Marty came out he wanted to talk to a kiddo - Juliet  is who they picked! She was so excited. Then they showed me and said " and you brought the queen!" ( I was wearing Joci's tiara because I didn't want it to get squashed in the luggage)
 We had a really great last day! And very little rain that day!
The girls & Aunt Leann with Chef Mickey




Me & My Girls with Minnie





Glad that DH told me I can take the girls back in May with my friend from work. Amber is 23? and I have been working with her since she was 17. She is so excited to go - she has always offered to be our "babysitter" on trips and DH said he was ok if just the girls went so we are going! Now if I can just keep the secret! We are going to suprise them!


----------



## tricia

bclydia said:


> :
> So, my american friends.  I have a question to ask.  I am making up some cards for the Women of Faith conference next year and have run into a spelling dilemma.  Most of the cards are for Canadian friends.  There are a few though, who are american.  The problem is the quotes on them contain  the words color and honor.  In Canada (and Britain) we spell that colour and honour.  My question is this.... Do Americans know that we spell them this way or will they think I've made an error in having them printed?
> I hate to have someone think I can't spell (it's my own little pet peeve) but I don't know if they will be seen as a spelling error or just Canadian.
> Help!!  Thanks!!



I always wonder that when I write the word colour on these boards.  I am a fairly good typist and don't even think when I type, so it just comes out that way.  I know you ladies (and Tom) would never say anything, but I worry when I post on some of the other threads.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here are photos of the AK outfits.  DH agrees to wear customs if they are subtle and simple.



Great looking stuff April.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Joci being a goof with her Aunt Leann



Love that pic.  Great that you got so many compliments.  And  about the trip in May.


----------



## princessmom29

Tweevil said:


> HELP me before I jump out the window...
> 
> I have a Futura Emb Machine and it uses the .fut extension for designs.  I have been trying to use .pes designs on it but there is a marked difference in the quality of the designs - trailing stitches and stuff like that.
> 
> Anyone have the Futura or experience using other file types that could help me understand which ones I can use with this machine?  Usually the ones I download have .hus or .p something else but they don't want to work so well.  I have never found a .fut file for sale.
> 
> Can you help me understand this?  I have googled my ears off and I still don't have a clue and the book that came with this doesn't tell me what I can use and what I can't use.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!


You are SUPPOSED to be able to use all the file types, BUT I have had some bad luck with .pes as well. If the designer offers it I usually get .XXX files. I have much better luck with them. Some designers .pes files work fine (I do ok with stitch on time), but others just go wonky on me. I think part of it ias the fact that the hoop is not quite 5x7 so I have to size down by about 2% on a 5x7 design. Sometimes it seems to cause problems with the design. HTH


----------



## teresajoy

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Finally!  I've made something I actually have a model to wear!!  I made these shorts for DS yesterday.  He's been jumping around in them all morning, and they haven't fallen apart yet, so that's a good sign.



The shorts look great!!! Your son is adorable!!! 



mom2rtk said:


> I have done a few patchwork skirts for my daughter, but have seen many here that are done with longer strips of fabric than the square blocks I used. I know I saw instructions somewhere along the line, but have no idea where to look. A smarter person than I would have bookmarked it..........
> 
> Does anyone have a link or have them handy? I'm thinking that style will go quicker than ALL THOSE LITTLE SQUARES!!!!



There are a few directions in the bookmarks. I'm pretty sure there is one by Tnmom25 that uses the bigger square method, or if there is one by Tom, I'm pretty sure he did it that way.  Boy, I'm VERY helpful, aren't I! 



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> OK, I'm on a roll...
> 
> Here's an applique shirt (I decided not to ruin it by trying to stitch around the tie) and some shorts.  The legs look too skinny for a boy, I think, so I may have to give them to my little cousin.  She's a year younger than DS, but pretty much the same size.  I cut them the exact same size as I did the Cars shorts, but I must have allowed more on the seam.  Oh, well, live and learn.



They look cute, but I see what you mean about the legs. Although, I really don't think I would have noticed if you hadn't said something.  Are you using a pattern? If you are using Carla's she has a 1/4" seam allowance. 


emcreative said:


> This was the design I came up with using a costume pattern for Tink as a base:



Oh wow Marah, that is pretty. Is this photoshopped, or did you make this? 




PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> At least she gets a pretty outfit!!
> 
> Half of me is an ugly fringe dress (and a heroine who abandons her people and dies) and the other half wears a red muumuu (and her only friend is an alien).



That is too funny! 

Is there a German princess? 



emcreative said:


> I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard personally of ANYONE seeing her at the parks...um, and what attractions does she have?!?!?
> 
> (Her World dress isn't any better:



I actually like Esmerelda's outfit! Lydia has asked me to make her one! (modestified of course!) 

Back before I really cared about characters, I'm quite sure I saw Esmerelda. Back in the days when I thought autograph books were stupid! Oh, how things change! 


bclydia said:


> I heard rumours that they had stopped having Esmeralda in the parks when they found male guests being too forward with her.  She was apparently too sexy!  Same rumour says that's why they stopped having Jack Sparrow out there too.  Too many Moms making passes at him!!
> 
> 
> So, my american friends.  I have a question to ask.  I am making up some cards for the Women of Faith conference next year and have run into a spelling dilemma.  Most of the cards are for Canadian friends.  There are a few though, who are american.  The problem is the quotes on them contain  the words color and honor.  In Canada (and Britain) we spell that colour and honour.  My question is this.... Do Americans know that we spell them this way or will they think I've made an error in having them printed?
> I hate to have someone think I can't spell (it's my own little pet peeve) but I don't know if they will be seen as a spelling error or just Canadian.
> Help!!  Thanks!!



I would think that if that were true about Esmerelda, then we wouldn't have Jasmine walking around the parks or Pocahontas!   I'm only baseing that on my husband's reaction though! 

And, if I wouldn't think you were spelling things wrong if you used coulour or honour.




NiniMorris said:


> Quick question for all you talented people who have used the Simply Sweet...and added the beautiful butt ruffles...can you give me a hint as to how you did it?  I have an idea, but I'm not 100% sure of how to make it look like it was supposed to be there, and how to come up with the measurements...
> 
> I can't believe I never saw those before, but they are wonderful!
> 
> Nini



I do that quite often. 

What I do is figure out how long the skirt is going to be. Then, I take that amount and divide it by the number of ruffles I want to have (I usually do 4).  I then add 1/4" onto that for the top seam and about 1/4" for the bottom hem. 

I make the strips about 1 1/2 to 2 times the width of the back of the skirt. (I use Carla's measurements for the skirt on this one).  The top ruffle does not have to be fuller, because it will be gathered into the skirt. 


(did that make ANY sense???) 

I also cut out three attachemtne pieces the same width as the ruffles, but only the length of the back of the skirt that Carla gives. I sew the ruffles and attachment pieces together, then sew up the skirt as if that were just one piece of fabric. (I sew the ruffles into the side of the skirt). 

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that didn't make much sense! If you have Carla's Portrait Peasant, she has great ruffle directions, that's what I based mine on.  I can try to help you some more if you would like, just PM me. 





MinnieVanMom said:


> My cleaned up sewing stuff:



It looks great April! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here are a few pics from diner at the Garden Grill the night before we left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that DH told me I can take the girls back in May with my friend from work. Amber is 23? and I have been working with her since she was 17. She is so excited to go - she has always offered to be our "babysitter" on trips and DH said he was ok if just the girls went so we are going! Now if I can just keep the secret! We are going to suprise them!



You guys look so cute!!!!!

And, how exciting about going back!!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

teresajoy said:


> The shorts look great!!! Your son is adorable!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> They look cute, but I see what you mean about the legs. Although, I really don't think I would have noticed if you hadn't said something.  Are you using a pattern? If you are using Carla's she has a 1/4" seam allowance.



Thanks!!

No, I'm following directions from a blog.  I'm not smart enough for patterns yet.   They look like manpris!!  Even manpris don't have Mickey heads on them, though.  I think I'll just pair the shirt with some shorts (made by a mass merchandiser...not me).


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> Oh wow Marah, that is pretty. Is this photoshopped, or did you make this?



Totally photoshopped.  I "made" that way back months ago before I even had a sewing machine!  And I believe the Germans (I'm 25%!) get their princess in 2011- Isn't Rapunzel thought to be German in origin?


----------



## Tweevil

princessmom29 said:


> You are SUPPOSED to be able to use all the file types, BUT I have had some bad luck with .pes as well. If the designer offers it I usually get .XXX files. I have much better luck with them. Some designers .pes files work fine (I do ok with stitch on time), but others just go wonky on me. I think part of it ias the fact that the hoop is not quite 5x7 so I have to size down by about 2% on a 5x7 design. Sometimes it seems to cause problems with the design. HTH



Oh thank you!!


----------



## Tink561

emcreative said:


> Totally photoshopped.  I "made" that way back months ago before I even had a sewing machine!  And I believe the Germans (I'm 25%!) get their princess in 2011- Isn't Rapunzel thought to be German in origin?



Isn't Snow White German?  She is usually in Germany at Epcot, or does that really mean anything?

I love that my daughter has Mulan to look up to but she is way more interested in Aurora.  I think it is her pink dress.


----------



## ireland_nicole

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, finished for the day!
> I posted this earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see sister's matching dress bodice hanging next to this.
> At least I _thought_ it was sister's dress.  Her mom said "Look, Olivia, it's your dress".  Olivia told her mother "No it's not.  My dress is Sally.  I told Auntie I wanted Sally.  That is NOT my dress."
> Unfortunately, Auntie had already attached the applique to the bodice of the dress and there was no way it was coming off.  Thankfully, the simply sweet bodice is the same front and back, so Auntie had a plan.  I completed the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But only after I appliqued Sally to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she has Sally on the front, Jack on the back, or whatever way she wants it!
> 
> These are for their Daddy's 40th birthday party tomorrow.  They'll also wear them to Hollywood Studios in October.


I love the Jack/Sally dress; those are so awesome!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Finally!  I've made something I actually have a model to wear!!  I made these shorts for DS yesterday.  He's been jumping around in them all morning, and they haven't fallen apart yet, so that's a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the curtains I made out of his flat sheet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a little taggie thing for my three month old nephew.  That was way more time consuming than I think it should have been.    It's just a pillow with ribbon tabs, but it took me, like, thirty minutes!
> 
> Today I'm trying an applique.  Hopefully I'll have something to post later.
> 
> Thanks for being inspiring!!


Cute!  I love the artwork, too...


emcreative said:


> This was the design I came up with using a costume pattern for Tink as a base:


Great job!  I'm sure Revrob will post a version soon that will be fab, too!  She and Tom always find awesome wearable versions of the princesses.


emcreative said:


> I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard personally of ANYONE seeing her at the parks...um, and what attractions does she have?!?!?
> 
> (Her World dress isn't any better:


Wow; at least she's gorgeous!


bclydia said:


> So, my american friends.  I have a question to ask.  I am making up some cards for the Women of Faith conference next year and have run into a spelling dilemma.  Most of the cards are for Canadian friends.  There are a few though, who are american.  The problem is the quotes on them contain  the words color and honor.  In Canada (and Britain) we spell that colour and honour.  My question is this.... Do Americans know that we spell them this way or will they think I've made an error in having them printed?
> I hate to have someone think I can't spell (it's my own little pet peeve) but I don't know if they will be seen as a spelling error or just Canadian.
> Help!!  Thanks!!


I'm not generalizing here, it's certainly not all americans by any means, but yes,I think at least a fair number of them would assume you were spelling incorrectly. I've lived overseas and have an Irish husband though, so I see that spelling all the time.  


MinnieVanMom said:


> Here are photos of the AK outfits.  DH agrees to wear customs if they are subtle and simple.


Those are awesome!!!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here are a few pics from diner at the Garden Grill the night before we left.
> Evie really took to Dale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joci being a goof with her Aunt Leann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pics of the girls in their Mickey & Minnie Dot dresses. I rec'd so many compliments on them and a couple moms asking where in WDW I bought them. And even a couple telling me I should sell them. WE even were getting compliments on the plane home! The girls wore the pettis until about 2 hrs after breakfast. We had fast passes from DVC for adding on that we got 3 immediate FP which was great on our last couple hours in the park. We went to Monsters Laugh Floor as the last thing we did in the MK before we left and when Marty came out he wanted to talk to a kiddo - Juliet  is who they picked! She was so excited. Then they showed me and said " and you brought the queen!" ( I was wearing Joci's tiara because I didn't want it to get squashed in the luggage)
> We had a really great last day! And very little rain that day!
> The girls & Aunt Leann with Chef Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & My Girls with Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that DH told me I can take the girls back in May with my friend from work. Amber is 23? and I have been working with her since she was 17. She is so excited to go - she has always offered to be our "babysitter" on trips and DH said he was ok if just the girls went so we are going! Now if I can just keep the secret! We are going to suprise them!



I love the pic of you and your DD, and the girls looked amazing in their CM dresses; no wonder you got so many great comments!  Congrats on the new trip!



emcreative said:


> Totally photoshopped.  I "made" that way back months ago before I even had a sewing machine!  And I believe the Germans (I'm 25%!) get their princess in 2011- Isn't Rapunzel thought to be German in origin?



Hey, stop complaining; You have a german princess already, Snow White; I want to know where the Irish princess is


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, finished for the day!
> I posted this earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see sister's matching dress bodice hanging next to this.
> At least I _thought_ it was sister's dress.  Her mom said "Look, Olivia, it's your dress".  Olivia told her mother "No it's not.  My dress is Sally.  I told Auntie I wanted Sally.  That is NOT my dress."
> Unfortunately, Auntie had already attached the applique to the bodice of the dress and there was no way it was coming off.  Thankfully, the simply sweet bodice is the same front and back, so Auntie had a plan.  I completed the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But only after I appliqued Sally to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she has Sally on the front, Jack on the back, or whatever way she wants it!
> 
> These are for their Daddy's 40th birthday party tomorrow.  They'll also wear them to Hollywood Studios in October.


Those are adorable~


PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Finally!  I've made something I actually have a model to wear!!  I made these shorts for DS yesterday.  He's been jumping around in them all morning, and they haven't fallen apart yet, so that's a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the curtains I made out of his flat sheet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a little taggie thing for my three month old nephew.  That was way more time consuming than I think it should have been.    It's just a pillow with ribbon tabs, but it took me, like, thirty minutes!
> 
> Today I'm trying an applique.  Hopefully I'll have something to post later.
> 
> Thanks for being inspiring!!


Those pictures are really neat.  The curtains turned out really nicely and your little boy is adorable it looks like he loves his new shorts!


kidneygirl said:


> I was hoping to stay caught up with this thread...then my dh's computer crashed and he has been using mine for the past week and a half.  And, I still haven't gotten a new lens for my camera so I haven't taken pictures of the outfits I've been making for our Dec. trip.  We're going to Myrtle Beach in a few weeks so I'm hoping to have a new lens by then!
> 
> My ds is only 8 months old and I'm already getting the baby itch again.  However, I don't think I can emotionally go through the adoption process again.  BUT...I was at my nephrologist's (my kidney doctor) this past week and he said my numbers are at a level where we could possibly try to get pregnant.  However, I'm participating in a new anti-rejection drug study so I had to sign paperwork saying I wouldn't get pregnant.   Oh, and I'd have to convince my dh to have another one and I don't think he'll go for it.
> 
> I'm at a loss of what to make for my ds.  He'll be almost one when we go to Disney in Dec. and I've only made him one t-shirt with a Mickey head appliqued on it.  He's growing like a weed so I don't want to make anything yet until we get closer to our trip so I know what size to make.  But I don't really know what to make for him.
> 
> Now that I have my laptop back, I'm hoping to be more active in this thread!


For little boys you can make rompers of course there is a pattern for them on You Can Make This . com and you can make him a bowling shirt, again try the pattern on You Can Make This . com. . . notice a trend here


PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, I'm on a roll...
> 
> Here's an applique shirt (I decided not to ruin it by trying to stitch around the tie) and some shorts.  The legs look too skinny for a boy, I think, so I may have to give them to my little cousin.  She's a year younger than DS, but pretty much the same size.  I cut them the exact same size as I did the Cars shorts, but I must have allowed more on the seam.  Oh, well, live and learn.


Cute shorts!  I love the tie applique tee shirt.


bclydia said:


> So, my american friends.  I have a question to ask.  I am making up some cards for the Women of Faith conference next year and have run into a spelling dilemma.  Most of the cards are for Canadian friends.  There are a few though, who are american.  The problem is the quotes on them contain  the words color and honor.  In Canada (and Britain) we spell that colour and honour.  My question is this.... Do Americans know that we spell them this way or will they think I've made an error in having them printed?
> I hate to have someone think I can't spell (it's my own little pet peeve) but I don't know if they will be seen as a spelling error or just Canadian.
> Help!!  Thanks!!


I know that British and Canadians spell things differently and they use different terms like the boot of the car instead of the trunk. . . but I don't know how many Americans are aware of it.  I think I would print the American Spelling on things to give out to Americans but if it is an added expense for just a few people, I wouldn't worry about it.


MinnieVanMom said:


> Here are photos of the AK outfits.  DH agrees to wear customs if they are subtle and simple.


I love the Zebra print customs!  


MinnieVanMom said:


> My cleaned up sewing stuff:


Great Job organizing!


Tweevil said:


> HELP me before I jump out the window...
> 
> I have a Futura Emb Machine and it uses the .fut extension for designs.  I have been trying to use .pes designs on it but there is a marked difference in the quality of the designs - trailing stitches and stuff like that.
> 
> Anyone have the Futura or experience using other file types that could help me understand which ones I can use with this machine?  Usually the ones I download have .hus or .p something else but they don't want to work so well.  I have never found a .fut file for sale.
> 
> Can you help me understand this?  I have googled my ears off and I still don't have a clue and the book that came with this doesn't tell me what I can use and what I can't use.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!


Someone on this thread recommended using the .dst files for the Futura.  I have been using it and it works great!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here are a few pics from diner at the Garden Grill the night before we left.
> Evie really took to Dale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joci being a goof with her Aunt Leann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pics of the girls in their Mickey & Minnie Dot dresses. I rec'd so many compliments on them and a couple moms asking where in WDW I bought them. And even a couple telling me I should sell them. WE even were getting compliments on the plane home! The girls wore the pettis until about 2 hrs after breakfast. We had fast passes from DVC for adding on that we got 3 immediate FP which was great on our last couple hours in the park. We went to Monsters Laugh Floor as the last thing we did in the MK before we left and when Marty came out he wanted to talk to a kiddo - Juliet  is who they picked! She was so excited. Then they showed me and said " and you brought the queen!" ( I was wearing Joci's tiara because I didn't want it to get squashed in the luggage)
> We had a really great last day! And very little rain that day!
> The girls & Aunt Leann with Chef Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & My Girls with Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that DH told me I can take the girls back in May with my friend from work. Amber is 23? and I have been working with her since she was 17. She is so excited to go - she has always offered to be our "babysitter" on trips and DH said he was ok if just the girls went so we are going! Now if I can just keep the secret! We are going to suprise them!


I love your pictures!  Your little girls are adorable.  How exciting to be planning another trip.  I love your Tiara!


princessmom29 said:


> You are SUPPOSED to be able to use all the file types, BUT I have had some bad luck with .pes as well. If the designer offers it I usually get .XXX files. I have much better luck with them. Some designers .pes files work fine (I do ok with stitch on time), but others just go wonky on me. I think part of it ias the fact that the hoop is not quite 5x7 so I have to size down by about 2% on a 5x7 design. Sometimes it seems to cause problems with the design. HTH


Have you tried .dst? I have had good results using those files.  I have also had to size down some things.


----------



## NiniMorris

teresajoy said:


> I do that quite often.
> 
> What I do is figure out how long the skirt is going to be. Then, I take that amount and divide it by the number of ruffles I want to have (I usually do 4).  I then add 1/4" onto that for the top seam and about 1/4" for the bottom hem.
> 
> I make the strips about 1 1/2 to 2 times the width of the back of the skirt. (I use Carla's measurements for the skirt on this one).  The top ruffle does not have to be fuller, because it will be gathered into the skirt.
> 
> 
> (did that make ANY sense???)
> 
> I also cut out three attachemtne pieces the same width as the ruffles, but only the length of the back of the skirt that Carla gives. I sew the ruffles and attachment pieces together, then sew up the skirt as if that were just one piece of fabric. (I sew the ruffles into the side of the skirt).
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that didn't make much sense! If you have Carla's Portrait Peasant, she has great ruffle directions, that's what I based mine on.  I can try to help you some more if you would like, just PM me.



Actually that made perfect sense!  Thanks!


----------



## emcreative

Does anyone happen to have (or know where to find relatively inexpensively) some of this?


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Piper said:


> I tell my students that everyone is just a different shade of brown.  Some of us are very light brown and some of us are darker brown.  And even the light brown people have dark brown freckles or moles!



That is so sweet.  I will tell Katie that next time she says something to me.



emcreative said:


> I can't wait to see your version!
> I posted last night in this thread about how and when Tiana will be in the parks, let me know if you need me to scan back and find it.  You can find the post by the big picture of Tiana's face
> I'm so so so excited for an African American princess (I know, shocker to all on the board who have seen me post 5 million pictures of her!), AND that the story takes place in New Orleans.  I was there before Katrina and I looooved my visit (well, all except the episode with John Cusack's butt ).  I am kinda wondering why Naveen isn't also African American, but I'm hoping something in the story will make it make sense.



I am going to go back and look for that post.  I can not wait for the movie to come out!!!  I am pretty excited about Toy Story 3 too.  

I am going to get the stuff for my version soon. I  forgot the picture of yours when I went to the fabric store today.  I spent $100 and had 2- 50% off, 2- 40% off, 2- 30% off coupons and my 15% teacher discount.  I am in so much trouble.  I think I am going to wait on the fabric for Tiana until next week.  I have to spread the spending around a little.  I will not be breaking the news to DH that I did a little ETSY shopping as well today.    I have very little time.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> At least she gets a pretty outfit!!
> 
> Half of me is an ugly fringe dress (and a heroine who abandons her people and dies) and the other half wears a red muumuu (and her only friend is an alien).



  True



emcreative said:


> I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard personally of ANYONE seeing her at the parks...um, and what attractions does she have?!?!?
> 
> (Her World dress isn't any better:



She is beautiful.  We saw her at the park at MGM in 2003.  When they had all of the characters in the middle by the Sorcerer Mickey Hat.


----------



## karamat

SallyfromDE said:


> My Mother was 43 when she had my youngest sister!! We were all grown, and the youngest was 13 when she was born. I think Renee felt like she had 5 mothers growning up! We all told her what to do.


ha ha ha!!  I was 13 when my brother was born and he would call me his "other mother". 



bclydia said:


> So, my american friends.  I have a question to ask.  I am making up some cards for the Women of Faith conference next year and have run into a spelling dilemma.  Most of the cards are for Canadian friends.  There are a few though, who are american.  The problem is the quotes on them contain  the words color and honor.  In Canada (and Britain) we spell that colour and honour.  My question is this.... Do Americans know that we spell them this way or will they think I've made an error in having them printed?
> I hate to have someone think I can't spell (it's my own little pet peeve) but I don't know if they will be seen as a spelling error or just Canadian.
> Help!!  Thanks!!



I would know that it is a correct spelling, but I work with Canadians and Brits.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Rapunzel is thought to be german but is also claimed by other European countries particuly Italy and France.  

I have so much to finish before the 9th.  I have to finish a minnie dress, 2 wonder pets dresses, a birthday dress and goodness knows what else.  


Anyone see any ugly step sisters scrapbooking stuff ?  I need to finish my autograph books and can't find anything of them in the store.


----------



## busy mommy

IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu21/jlrm2/101_4905.jpg[/

I saw a dress very similar to this one on this thread.  I wish I knew who posted it, so I could give them credit.  I promise to do better in the future.  
And I decided I had to show everyone a picture of Miss Maddie.  She is in her room crying right now because she had to take off her new dress.  It has no buttons yet, and I didn't want her to be poked with the pins.  Two year olds have wonderful attitudes.


----------



## busy mommy

My picture isn't there.  let me try again.


----------



## ireland_nicole

busy mommy said:


> My picture isn't there.  let me try again.



Sooo cute!!!


----------



## tanyaandallie

JustcallmeHappy said:


> I found it on  its a pillowcase



Thanks you!!  I wish they would license their fabric.  So many other schools are available but not Ohio State!


----------



## princessmom29

Tweevil said:


> Oh thank you!!


no problem.


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those are adorable~
> 
> Those pictures are really neat.  The curtains turned out really nicely and your little boy is adorable it looks like he loves his new shorts!
> 
> For little boys you can make rompers of course there is a pattern for them on You Can Make This . com and you can make him a bowling shirt, again try the pattern on You Can Make This . com. . . notice a trend here
> 
> Cute shorts!  I love the tie applique tee shirt.
> 
> I know that British and Canadians spell things differently and they use different terms like the boot of the car instead of the trunk. . . but I don't know how many Americans are aware of it.  I think I would print the American Spelling on things to give out to Americans but if it is an added expense for just a few people, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> I love the Zebra print customs!
> 
> Great Job organizing!
> 
> Someone on this thread recommended using the .dst files for the Futura.  I have been using it and it works great!
> 
> I love your pictures!  Your little girls are adorable.  How exciting to be planning another trip.  I love your Tiara!
> 
> Have you tried .dst? I have had good results using those files.  I have also had to size down some things.



I hven't tried .dst, but I will definitely do that!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mirb1214

I know I'm probably CRAZY for even thinking this. . .but, does anyone know approximately how many yards it takes to make a pettiskirt?  I will probably make it about 12 inches long.  My dd is turning 4 and I've been making size 5's in SS and Easy fits, if that makes a difference.

Thanks!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here are a few pics from diner at the Garden Grill the night before we left.
> Evie really took to Dale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joci being a goof with her Aunt Leann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pics of the girls in their Mickey & Minnie Dot dresses. I rec'd so many compliments on them and a couple moms asking where in WDW I bought them. And even a couple telling me I should sell them. WE even were getting compliments on the plane home! The girls wore the pettis until about 2 hrs after breakfast. We had fast passes from DVC for adding on that we got 3 immediate FP which was great on our last couple hours in the park. We went to Monsters Laugh Floor as the last thing we did in the MK before we left and when Marty came out he wanted to talk to a kiddo - Juliet  is who they picked! She was so excited. Then they showed me and said " and you brought the queen!" ( I was wearing Joci's tiara because I didn't want it to get squashed in the luggage)
> We had a really great last day! And very little rain that day!
> The girls & Aunt Leann with Chef Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & My Girls with Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that DH told me I can take the girls back in May with my friend from work. Amber is 23? and I have been working with her since she was 17. She is so excited to go - she has always offered to be our "babysitter" on trips and DH said he was ok if just the girls went so we are going! Now if I can just keep the secret! We are going to suprise them!


What great photos!  Love those Minnie dresses-no suprise you gots lots of attention in those!  How cool that you can go back in May.  I've been going for my birthday (May 6) for the last 4 years.  Great time to go!




PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> OK, I'm on a roll...
> 
> Here's an applique shirt (I decided not to ruin it by trying to stitch around the tie) and some shorts.  The legs look too skinny for a boy, I think, so I may have to give them to my little cousin.  She's a year younger than DS, but pretty much the same size.  I cut them the exact same size as I did the Cars shorts, but I must have allowed more on the seam.  Oh, well, live and learn.


That is so cool!  I don't think the shorts look too skinny for your DS to wear.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here are photos of the AK outfits.  DH agrees to wear customs if they are subtle and simple.


So wonderful!!!  Great job organizing too!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Hey, stop complaining; You have a german princess already, Snow White; I want to know where the Irish princess is


I'm 75% Irish too-but 25% German.



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am pretty excited about Toy Story 3 too.


Can't wait for that!  Will you go see the Toy Story 1 & 2 double feature in 3D that is coming out I think around the holidays?



busy mommy said:


> My picture isn't there.  let me try again.


SO cute!!!!


----------



## tanyaandallie

I'm in search of a particular fabric I saw on etsy.  Can I post a link to it?  It's not the actual fabric for sale, it's a shirt made out of the fabric.  I'm searching online and can't find this fabric.  It's so pretty!  Can someone tell me if it's ok to post the link or not?  Tia!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Tink561 said:


> Isn't Snow White German?  She is usually in Germany at Epcot, or does that really mean anything?
> 
> I love that my daughter has Mulan to look up to but she is way more interested in Aurora.  I think it is her pink dress.



I was thinking Snow White was too. 

You gotta love a pink dress!  

I really love the Mulan at Epcot.  She is such a sweet heart! 



NiniMorris said:


> Actually that made perfect sense!  Thanks!



I'm glad!! Because I kept thinking about it, and I wasn't sure how anyone would understand that! 



busy mommy said:


> My picture isn't there.  let me try again.



So cute!!! 


Mirb1214 said:


> I know I'm probably CRAZY for even thinking this. . .but, does anyone know approximately how many yards it takes to make a pettiskirt?  I will probably make it about 12 inches long.  My dd is turning 4 and I've been making size 5's in SS and Easy fits, if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks!!



About a pound and a half worth. 

At least that's about what they weigh when I ship them out. 



tanyaandallie said:


> I'm in search of a particular fabric I saw on etsy.  Can I post a link to it?  It's not the actual fabric for sale, it's a shirt made out of the fabric.  I'm searching online and can't find this fabric.  It's so pretty!  Can someone tell me if it's ok to post the link or not?  Tia!!!!!



You aren't suppose to post links right to Etsy or Ebay. Could you describe it real well?


----------



## GoofyG

UPDATE:

Bryanna's count is up to 400,000! She will hopefully be moved out of ICU monday.



She is still not out of the woods. They are weaning her off of her platlets they were giving herv in the IV.  There is talk of removing her spleen, they still don't know what is causing this!


----------



## teresajoy

GoofyG said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Bryanna's count is up to 400,000! She will hopefully be moved out of ICU monday.
> 
> 
> 
> She is still not out of the woods. They are weaning her off of her platlets they were giving herv in the IV.  There is talk of removing her spleen, they still don't know what is causing this!



I hope she continues to improve and they figure out what is going on. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

GoofyG said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Bryanna's count is up to 400,000! She will hopefully be moved out of ICU monday.
> 
> 
> 
> She is still not out of the woods. They are weaning her off of her platlets they were giving herv in the IV.  There is talk of removing her spleen, they still don't know what is causing this!



Thanks for the update!  I'll keep praying.  Poor thing.


----------



## kidneygirl

busy mommy said:


> My picture isn't there.  let me try again.



I LOVE this!!


----------



## VBAndrea

HELP!!!!!

I am in the process of doing my first applique (on a regular sewing machine).  I set everything up according to Heather's instructions.  I am appliqueing onto a knit shirt and used the stabilizer as suggested.  I am sewing along and it is turning out so well, until...... my machine eats the fabric into the area where the needle goes down and pulls up the bobbin thread.  It took a good chunk in so upon wrangling it out (which wasn't easy) it left a hole in the shirt.  Not a huge deal as I intentionally used an old shirt with a spot on it as I knew something bad was bound to happen (still a little peeved about all the time I spent setting up the applique though).  

So how do I prevent this from happening again?

I am trying to remove the plate that cover the feeders to clean it, but low and behold, the screw won't budge.  I even tore off a piece of the metal on the screwdriver tip!  I am trying to get my cleaning brush in there and have gotten out a few pieces of lint, but I don't feel I can clean it well without getting that plate off.  I'm not sure that lint even caused my machine to eat the fabric in the first place, but I figured a good cleaning wouldn't hurt.

Any advice?  I have no other black "practice t-shirts" and may resort to making a peasant top so I can applique on a cotton piece that isn't yet sewn into the shirt.  I won't be as angry if that gets ruined.

ETA:  I don't think I have a ball point needle in (even though I bought them) -- could that be the problem?

ETA:  I just bought Carla's Portrait Peasant pattern b/c I am going to that instead of waste t-shirts (though eventually I want to do t-shirts as well).  For cottons do I need to use a ballpoint needle for applique or is that just for knits?  Sorry, I am clueless with sewing.


----------



## minnie2

i am so FAR behind it is hopeless to catch up!


----------



## Mirb1214

teresajoy said:


> About a pound and a half worth.
> 
> At least that's about what they weigh when I ship them out.



 Am I "supposed" to know how much that is?   You are too funny!  I'm going to look for a tutorial later this evening; it may state it on there.  I am hoping there's one in the bookmark.  I may just decide to order one from you it it takes too much!


----------



## Mirb1214

minnie2 said:


> i am so FAR behind it is hopeless to catch up!



I know,  I was successful with keeping up w/ thread 16 but it's really hard work.  My keyboard messed up yesterday and I PANICED (that really doesn't look like it's spelt right, but oh well) b/c if I don't check in a least once a day then I feel like I can't get caught up.


----------



## 2cutekidz

VBAndrea said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> I am in the process of doing my first applique (on a regular sewing machine).  I set everything up according to Heather's instructions.  I am appliqueing onto a knit shirt and used the stabilizer as suggested.  I am sewing along and it is turning out so well, until...... my machine eats the fabric into the area where the needle goes down and pulls up the bobbin thread.  It took a good chunk in so upon wrangling it out (which wasn't easy) it left a hole in the shirt.  Not a huge deal as I intentionally used an old shirt with a spot on it as I knew something bad was bound to happen (still a little peeved about all the time I spent setting up the applique though).
> 
> So how do I prevent this from happening again?
> 
> I am trying to remove the plate that cover the feeders to clean it, but low and behold, the screw won't budge.  I even tore off a piece of the metal on the screwdriver tip!  I am trying to get my cleaning brush in there and have gotten out a few pieces of lint, but I don't feel I can clean it well without getting that plate off.  I'm not sure that lint even caused my machine to eat the fabric in the first place, but I figured a good cleaning wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Any advice?  I have no other black "practice t-shirts" and may resort to making a peasant top so I can applique on a cotton piece that isn't yet sewn into the shirt.  I won't be as angry if that gets ruined.
> 
> ETA:  I don't think I have a ball point needle in (even though I bought them) -- could that be the problem?
> 
> ETA:  I just bought Carla's Portrait Peasant pattern b/c I am going to that instead of waste t-shirts (though eventually I want to do t-shirts as well).  For cottons do I need to use a ballpoint needle for applique or is that just for knits?  Sorry, I am clueless with sewing.



Try using some compressed air to clean your machine until you can get that screw off.  Definately use a ball point neede on knits!  It makes a difference.  You can use your regular needle on regular quilters cotton.  Not sure why your machine ate your tee.


----------



## tricia

busy mommy said:


> My picture isn't there.  let me try again.



Miss Maddie is adorable.  Cute dress too.



GoofyG said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Bryanna's count is up to 400,000! She will hopefully be moved out of ICU monday.
> 
> 
> 
> She is still not out of the woods. They are weaning her off of her platlets they were giving herv in the IV.  There is talk of removing her spleen, they still don't know what is causing this!



Glad the count is back up, hope they find what is causing this soon.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I see the difference now.  Our outfits are boring black and white, no colour but DH won't wear anything with a WOW factor so at least we match.  I would love to put red into the outfits and make them pop.

Lori, please PM me I have what we talked about.

I need help digitizing.  I keep taking down JPG's and fixing them in PS4 but the design 8 doesn't like the pictures.  What is the best kind of picture to start out with?


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyG said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Bryanna's count is up to 400,000! She will hopefully be moved out of ICU monday.
> 
> 
> 
> She is still not out of the woods. They are weaning her off of her platlets they were giving herv in the IV.  There is talk of removing her spleen, they still don't know what is causing this!



Continued prayers for Bryanna and her family!  Nice to hear she's doing better but hope they can figure out what's going on and make her 100% better very soon!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> 2nd try...(computer is acting up!)
> 
> To those of you who have been in September, can you please give me some advice?  We are going to Akershaus for a princess dinner.  Our ADR is 5:30.  This will be the last week in September.
> 
> Nini



I don't think you'd have a problem. We've even gone through Oct. and it's still hot and humid. 



bclydia said:


> So, my american friends.  I have a question to ask.  I am making up some cards for the Women of Faith conference next year and have run into a spelling dilemma.  Most of the cards are for Canadian friends.  There are a few though, who are american.  The problem is the quotes on them contain  the words color and honor.  In Canada (and Britain) we spell that colour and honour.  My question is this.... Do Americans know that we spell them this way or will they think I've made an error in having them printed?
> I hate to have someone think I can't spell (it's my own little pet peeve) but I don't know if they will be seen as a spelling error or just Canadian.
> Help!!  Thanks!!



I wouldn't think it was spelled wrong. If your concerned, could you maybe in small print somewhere put, crafted in the UK or something similar? 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here are photos of the AK outfits.  DH agrees to wear customs if they are subtle and simple.



They are going to make a huge statement together! Everything looks great. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> My cleaned up sewing stuff:



I keep waiting for someone to put their room on "Rate my Space". Mine will never be cleaned up! The cat got locked in last night and pulled the rug up in front of the door trying to get out. She woke everyone up at 6am crying! I never thought we'd get her out. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here are pics of the girls in their Mickey & Minnie Dot dresses. I rec'd so many compliments on them and a couple moms asking where in WDW I bought them. And even a couple telling me I should sell them. WE even were getting compliments on the plane home! The girls wore the pettis until about 2 hrs after breakfast. We had fast passes from DVC for adding on that we got 3 immediate FP which was great on our last couple hours in the park. We went to Monsters Laugh Floor as the last thing we did in the MK before we left and when Marty came out he wanted to talk to a kiddo - Juliet  is who they picked! She was so excited. Then they showed me and said " and you brought the queen!" ( I was wearing Joci's tiara because I didn't want it to get squashed in the luggage)
> We had a really great last day! And very little rain that day!
> The girls & Aunt Leann with Chef Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that DH told me I can take the girls back in May with my friend from work. Amber is 23? and I have been working with her since she was 17. She is so excited to go - she has always offered to be our "babysitter" on trips and DH said he was ok if just the girls went so we are going! Now if I can just keep the secret! We are going to suprise them!



Your dresses are gorgeous. No wonder everyone commented on them.  I am hoping to take Kirsta for a couple of days for her Bday the end of January. Not that I can afford it after Xmas. But I have a credit with Southwest and want to use it before I lose it. I hope I can keep a secret. I couldn't keep the Hannah Montana tickets a secret. 



Mirb1214 said:


> I know I'm probably CRAZY for even thinking this. . .but, does anyone know approximately how many yards it takes to make a pettiskirt?  I will probably make it about 12 inches long.  My dd is turning 4 and I've been making size 5's in SS and Easy fits, if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks!!



I think it would be about 4 yards with 2 yards for fluff.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

GoofyG said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Bryanna's count is up to 400,000! She will hopefully be moved out of ICU monday.
> 
> 
> 
> She is still not out of the woods. They are weaning her off of her platlets they were giving herv in the IV.  There is talk of removing her spleen, they still don't know what is causing this!



How Scary.  I hope they figure things out soon. Praying for her to get well.


VBAndrea said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> I am in the process of doing my first applique (on a regular sewing machine).  I set everything up according to Heather's instructions.  I am appliqueing onto a knit shirt and used the stabilizer as suggested.  I am sewing along and it is turning out so well, until...... my machine eats the fabric into the area where the needle goes down and pulls up the bobbin thread.  It took a good chunk in so upon wrangling it out (which wasn't easy) it left a hole in the shirt.  Not a huge deal as I intentionally used an old shirt with a spot on it as I knew something bad was bound to happen (still a little peeved about all the time I spent setting up the applique though).
> 
> So how do I prevent this from happening again?
> 
> I am trying to remove the plate that cover the feeders to clean it, but low and behold, the screw won't budge.  I even tore off a piece of the metal on the screwdriver tip!  I am trying to get my cleaning brush in there and have gotten out a few pieces of lint, but I don't feel I can clean it well without getting that plate off.  I'm not sure that lint even caused my machine to eat the fabric in the first place, but I figured a good cleaning wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Any advice?  I have no other black "practice t-shirts" and may resort to making a peasant top so I can applique on a cotton piece that isn't yet sewn into the shirt.  I won't be as angry if that gets ruined.
> 
> ETA:  I don't think I have a ball point needle in (even though I bought them) -- could that be the problem?
> 
> ETA:  I just bought Carla's Portrait Peasant pattern b/c I am going to that instead of waste t-shirts (though eventually I want to do t-shirts as well).  For cottons do I need to use a ballpoint needle for applique or is that just for knits?  Sorry, I am clueless with sewing.


I think if it is a thin shirt and your needle is dull it will push the shirt down instead of piercing the fabric.

You need to get ball point needles for the t-shirts and a mulitpack of regular point needles for other fabrics.  They come in sizes.

Size 9 is for very sheer fabrics, like batiste or chiffon
Size 11 is for lightweight woven fabrics like broadcloth or taffeta
Size 14 is for medium weight fabrics like linen or heavier quilting cottons  I also use this one for Denim that feels thin.
Size 16 is recommended for heavy weight fabrics like denim or canvas


Good Luck with your next project!


----------



## tanyaandallie

teresajoy said:


> You aren't suppose to post links right to Etsy or Ebay. Could you describe it real well?



Thanks!!!  The listing describes it as beautiful slate blue and back damask print.  It's really really pretty!  A beautiful blue.  I searched a few of the etsy fabric stores and ebay and couldn't find it.  The seller makes some beautiful clothes and has amazing pics!

I would love help finding it if anyone knows where I can find it!

Oh wait - nevermind!  I just found it!  YAY!  It's JenniferPaganelli Pretty Please.  So pretty!


----------



## NaeNae

Here are some of the things I learned at the Floriani workshop.

The letter I will always stitch out narrower than shown because of the "pull" of the stitches pulling the material inward.

Digitize outside the edges of the artwork to compensate for the natural pull.

Satin stitches should never be narrower than 1.4-1.6mm.

When digitizing there are 6 possible combination of stitches:
Fill stitch - Fill stitch  the stitches should overlap at the edge by a minimum of 1mm.  If your design doesn't overlap by that then you can compensate for the pull by floating another sheet of stabilizer under your hoop and slow your machine down.
Fill stitch - Satin stitch You should have a 1mm minimum overlap.  Widen the fill stitch to go under the satin.
Fill stitch - Running stitch Fill stitch should overlap by .5mm.
Satin stitch - Satin stitch Stitches should overlap by 1mm or more.
Satin stitch - Running stitch Stitches should overlap by .2-.3mm.
Running stitch - Running stitch  Is a spacing issue and should not overlap.

He said you can always compensate for the pull in a design by floating another sheet of stabilizer under your hoop and slowing your machine down.


----------



## sheridee32

Tink561 said:


> Isn't Snow White German?  She is usually in Germany at Epcot, or does that really mean anything?
> 
> I love that my daughter has Mulan to look up to but she is way more interested in Aurora.  I think it is her pink dress.



Snow white orginated in germany her castle is based on the german castles each prince is based on a country


----------



## momtoprincess A

Man you guys have been doing a lot of postings.
Sorry I don't have time right now to go through them all. Weekends are crazy around here.

Anyway I've been sewing the strip twirl skirt that Leslie has on her blog (Thanks Leslie)
I got it all finished last night and am very disappointed. It doesn't look as nice as Leslie's (I didn't really expect it to) but I just looks bulky on Abigail.
I don't know if I did it wrong or if my dd is just too skinny for that style.
Too bad because I got more material to make another.

Oh and my machine died in the middle and I had to dig out my old one. The old one only does straight stitching (no zigzag) and I was going to try an applique on her shirt to match.


----------



## HeatherSue

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> OK, I'm on a roll...
> 
> Here's an applique shirt (I decided not to ruin it by trying to stitch around the tie) and some shorts.  The legs look too skinny for a boy, I think, so I may have to give them to my little cousin.  She's a year younger than DS, but pretty much the same size.  I cut them the exact same size as I did the Cars shorts, but I must have allowed more on the seam.  Oh, well, live and learn.


Love the tie applique!  So cute!



emcreative said:


> This was the design I came up with using a costume pattern for Tink as a base:


I just love that, Marah!



mom2rtk said:


> Awwww shucks........... Thanks! I'm not sure my boys would feel that way about it though!


Come on, you know they want a fancy Prince Charming costume! 

 I just pulled out Sawyer's old Prince Charming costume and the jacket still fits! Yay!  The pants are about 4" too short.  So, I'll have to make some new ones.  He's excited to be Prince Charming at 1900 Park Fare.  I better take advantage of it because this may be the last trip where he's willing to wear an outfit like this!  



emcreative said:


> I was there before Katrina and I looooved my visit (well, all except the episode with John Cusack's butt ).


I don't believe I've heard about the episode with John Cusack's butt!  I'd love to hear it, though!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> At least she gets a pretty outfit!!
> 
> Half of me is an ugly fringe dress (and a heroine who abandons her people and dies) and the other half wears a red muumuu (and her only friend is an alien).


How about a brown finged muumuu?  It could be GORGEOUS!  



emcreative said:


> I got this:


I've always loved Esmerelda's dress!  I've never seen her in the parks, but I'd love to.  The Hunchback of Notre Dame is one of my all-time favorites! 



bclydia said:


> I heard rumours that they had stopped having Esmeralda in the parks when they found male guests being too forward with her.  She was apparently too sexy!  Same rumour says that's why they stopped having Jack Sparrow out there too.  Too many Moms making passes at him!!
> 
> Heather - I love those new designs you've added for Halloween.  I really do need to plan a Halloween trip one of these days!!
> 
> So, my american friends.  I have a question to ask.  I am making up some cards for the Women of Faith conference next year and have run into a spelling dilemma.  Most of the cards are for Canadian friends.  There are a few though, who are american.  The problem is the quotes on them contain  the words color and honor.  In Canada (and Britain) we spell that colour and honour.  My question is this.... Do Americans know that we spell them this way or will they think I've made an error in having them printed?
> I hate to have someone think I can't spell (it's my own little pet peeve) but I don't know if they will be seen as a spelling error or just Canadian.
> Help!!  Thanks!!


Seriously, Esmerelda was too sexy?  Have they taken a look at Jasmine lately?  She's practically nekkid! 

Thanks for the compliments ont he Halloween designs.  Marah helped me with them! 



MinnieVanMom said:


>


You are all going to look awesome together in those outfits!  I love them!



Tweevil said:


> HELP me before I jump out the window...
> 
> I have a Futura Emb Machine and it uses the .fut extension for designs.  I have been trying to use .pes designs on it but there is a marked difference in the quality of the designs - trailing stitches and stuff like that.
> 
> Anyone have the Futura or experience using other file types that could help me understand which ones I can use with this machine?  Usually the ones I download have .hus or .p something else but they don't want to work so well.  I have never found a .fut file for sale.
> 
> Can you help me understand this?  I have googled my ears off and I still don't have a clue and the book that came with this doesn't tell me what I can use and what I can't use.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!


I haven't made it to the end of the thread, so this might have been answered already. But, I've had several people tell me that DST works best for the Futura.  If you need me to resend any of the designs you've bought in DST, just let me know!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Glad that DH told me I can take the girls back in May with my friend from work. Amber is 23? and I have been working with her since she was 17. She is so excited to go - she has always offered to be our "babysitter" on trips and DH said he was ok if just the girls went so we are going! Now if I can just keep the secret! We are going to suprise them!


No making excuses for your crown wearing!  Embrace your crown!    I LOVE those Minnie dot dresses.  I can believe they got a lot of attention in those.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## NiniMorris

sheridee32 said:


> Snow white orginated in germany her castle is based on the german castles each prince is based on a country



There is a section of Bavaria that was once heavy into mining.  There are seven hills (I call them mountains!) that were primarily used.  They used short people 'dwarfs' in the mines because that way they didn't have to dig the shafts so deep.

I can't remember the historical significance of the mirror, except there was a large gilded mirror that once hung in King Ludwig's Castle (which the Disney people used as their inspiration of the castle in WDW). And there was something about the apple...but that one is lost on me as well.

We were stationed in Bavaria, Germany for three years about 25 years ago.  The Armed Forces Network had a special on the historical significance of various fairy tales that had German backgrounds.  Unfortunately I can't remember all the details, but the one thing that stood out was that the Snow White we have come to know and love as Disney was put together from several different tales.  But that almost all the parts had basis in historical fact.

That is my trivia contribution for the day!

Nini


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> I would think that if that were true about Esmerelda, then we wouldn't have Jasmine walking around the parks or Pocahontas!   I'm only baseing that on my husband's reaction though!


So true!  I forgot that Henry really likes Pocahontas, too. 



busy mommy said:


> My picture isn't there.  let me try again.


That is absolutely adorable!! So is your DD!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Can't wait for that!  Will you go see the Toy Story 1 & 2 double feature in 3D that is coming out I think around the holidays?


I really want to take Sawyer to that!  He LOVES Toy Story! So do I!



GoofyG said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Bryanna's count is up to 400,000! She will hopefully be moved out of ICU monday.
> 
> 
> 
> She is still not out of the woods. They are weaning her off of her platlets they were giving herv in the IV.  There is talk of removing her spleen, they still don't know what is causing this!


I'm so glad it's looking better.  I'll keep praying that she gets better and they find some answers soon. 



Mirb1214 said:


> Am I "supposed" to know how much that is?   You are too funny!  I'm going to look for a tutorial later this evening; it may state it on there.  I am hoping there's one in the bookmark.  I may just decide to order one from you it it takes too much!


Just go to JoAnn and when you get to the cutting table say "I'd like 1 1/2 pounds, please."  I'm sure they'll know just how much that is!   I know the "friendly" ladies at our JoAnn would be more than happy if you did that (most of them are SO not friendly)! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I see the difference now.  Our outfits are boring black and white, no colour but DH won't wear anything with a WOW factor so at least we match.  I would love to put red into the outfits and make them pop.
> 
> Lori, please PM me I have what we talked about.
> 
> I need help digitizing.  I keep taking down JPG's and fixing them in PS4 but the design 8 doesn't like the pictures.  What is the best kind of picture to start out with?


The difference in what?  I think your outfits look great!

I use Paint Shop Pro XI to fix my images before I digitize.  I haven't noticed that any file type works any better than others.



NaeNae said:


> Here are some of the things I learned at the Floriani workshop.
> 
> The letter I will always stitch out narrower than shown because of the "pull" of the stitches pulling the material inward.
> 
> Digitize outside the edges of the artwork to compensate for the natural pull.
> 
> Satin stitches should never be narrower than 1.4-1.6mm.
> 
> When digitizing there are 6 possible combination of stitches:
> Fill stitch - Fill stitch  the stitches should overlap at the edge by a minimum of 1mm.  If your design doesn't overlap by that then you can compensate for the pull by floating another sheet of stabilizer under your hoop and slow your machine down.
> Fill stitch - Satin stitch You should have a 1mm minimum overlap.  Widen the fill stitch to go under the satin.
> Fill stitch - Running stitch Fill stitch should overlap by .5mm.
> Satin stitch - Satin stitch Stitches should overlap by 1mm or more.
> Satin stitch - Running stitch Stitches should overlap by .2-.3mm.
> Running stitch - Running stitch  Is a spacing issue and should not overlap.
> 
> He said you can always compensate for the pull in a design by floating another sheet of stabilizer under your hoop and slowing your machine down.


Thank you!  I never realized that speed would change the pull compensation!  Very interesting!


----------



## HeatherSue

NiniMorris said:


> There is a section of Bavaria that was once heavy into mining.  There are seven hills (I call them mountains!) that were primarily used.  They used short people 'dwarfs' in the mines because that way they didn't have to dig the shafts so deep.
> 
> I can't remember the historical significance of the mirror, except there was a large gilded mirror that once hung in King Ludwig's Castle (which the Disney people used as their inspiration of the castle in WDW). And there was something about the apple...but that one is lost on me as well.
> 
> We were stationed in Bavaria, Germany for three years about 25 years ago.  The Armed Forces Network had a special on the historical significance of various fairy tales that had German backgrounds.  Unfortunately I can't remember all the details, but the one thing that stood out was that the Snow White we have come to know and love as Disney was put together from several different tales.  But that almost all the parts had basis in historical fact.
> 
> That is my trivia contribution for the day!
> 
> Nini



How interesting!  I never know that!


----------



## NiniMorris

HeatherSue said:


> How interesting!  I never know that!



Yeah, I full of useless bits of information like that!

Nini


----------



## busy mommy

VBAndrea said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> I am in the process of doing my first applique (on a regular sewing machine).  I set everything up according to Heather's instructions.  I am appliqueing onto a knit shirt and used the stabilizer as suggested.  I am sewing along and it is turning out so well, until...... my machine eats the fabric into the area where the needle goes down and pulls up the bobbin thread.  It took a good chunk in so upon wrangling it out (which wasn't easy) it left a hole in the shirt.  Not a huge deal as I intentionally used an old shirt with a spot on it as I knew something bad was bound to happen (still a little peeved about all the time I spent setting up the applique though).
> 
> So how do I prevent this from happening again?
> 
> I am trying to remove the plate that cover the feeders to clean it, but low and behold, the screw won't budge.  I even tore off a piece of the metal on the screwdriver tip!  I am trying to get my cleaning brush in there and have gotten out a few pieces of lint, but I don't feel I can clean it well without getting that plate off.  I'm not sure that lint even caused my machine to eat the fabric in the first place, but I figured a good cleaning wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Any advice?  I have no other black "practice t-shirts" and may resort to making a peasant top so I can applique on a cotton piece that isn't yet sewn into the shirt.  I won't be as angry if that gets ruined.
> 
> ETA:  I don't think I have a ball point needle in (even though I bought them) -- could that be the problem?
> 
> ETA:  I just bought Carla's Portrait Peasant pattern b/c I am going to that instead of waste t-shirts (though eventually I want to do t-shirts as well).  For cottons do I need to use a ballpoint needle for applique or is that just for knits?  Sorry, I am clueless with sewing.



I am certainly no expert on appliques, but I am really good at getting material stuck in my machine.  Not sure if this is your problem, but whenever I thread my top thread backwards, this always happens to me.  Yes, I have done this more than once.

Thanks for the compliments on Maddie's new dress.  You all sure know how to make someone's day.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Heather,

I picked a very complicated tink to start out with and it is kicking my A$$.  I use PS4 but it is still coming out poor quality and not picking up the eyes correctly.  I am just going to walk away for awhile.


----------



## twob4him

emcreative said:


> and now, because I love you all so much, I'm sharing with you my latest find!
> Here's a hint (and so you know the link is safe to click, lol!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> http://www.insidefashion.com/videos/view/3671



Is this not exactly what I was wishing for????????....a backstage pass to Disney's Costuming Dept....and why are those seamstresses not on this thread???hmmmmm????? I sooooo want to walk around and touch all of those dresses......I feel faint


----------



## teresajoy

Mirb1214 said:


> Am I "supposed" to know how much that is?   You are too funny!  I'm going to look for a tutorial later this evening; it may state it on there.  I am hoping there's one in the bookmark.  I may just decide to order one from you it it takes too much!




Well, I figured you could just take a scale into Joann's, and have them unfold it until it reache 1.5 pounds!!!    I measured out the bottom tier and ruffle for someone a week or two ago. Unfortunately I didn't write it down, and at the moment I'm being too lazy to find my post again! It was probably in the last thread, if you are feeling ambitious! 




NiniMorris said:


> There is a section of Bavaria that was once heavy into mining.  There are seven hills (I call them mountains!) that were primarily used.  They used short people 'dwarfs' in the mines because that way they didn't have to dig the shafts so deep.
> 
> I can't remember the historical significance of the mirror, except there was a large gilded mirror that once hung in King Ludwig's Castle (which the Disney people used as their inspiration of the castle in WDW). And there was something about the apple...but that one is lost on me as well.
> 
> We were stationed in Bavaria, Germany for three years about 25 years ago.  The Armed Forces Network had a special on the historical significance of various fairy tales that had German backgrounds.  Unfortunately I can't remember all the details, but the one thing that stood out was that the Snow White we have come to know and love as Disney was put together from several different tales.  But that almost all the parts had basis in historical fact.
> 
> That is my trivia contribution for the day!
> 
> Nini



Seriously, thanks for sharing that!!! I found it fascinating too! 



NiniMorris said:


> Yeah, I full of useless bits of information like that!
> 
> Nini



I'm a big fan of useless bits of information!


----------



## teresajoy

Mirb1214 said:


> Am I "supposed" to know how much that is?   You are too funny!  I'm going to look for a tutorial later this evening; it may state it on there.  I am hoping there's one in the bookmark.  I may just decide to order one from you it it takes too much!



I decided to find my measurements. It wasn't too hard to do:



teresajoy said:


> I remeasurd, becasue I knew that last measurement couldn't be right!  the bottom layer is 765" (63.75', or probably 64 since my measuring skills could be off a bit) around and a 5" section of the skirt has a 25"double layer of fluff.
> 
> Most all of the pettis I get weigh about  1- 1.5 pounds, if that helps at all.
> 
> And, can I say that I am in awe of anyone who attempts to make one of these things! It took me forever just to MEASURE it! My arms hurt!


The pettis have two tiers of chiffon attached to a yoke that is about 3" long. The skirts are double layered, and the one I'm holding, which is 15" long measures:

Yoke- 3 1/2" finished length
Tiers- 5.5 " long 

fluff-1" long, but it is doubled on each layer, so there are 4 layers of fluff total. 

Maybe you can use that to figure out how much yardage you need.


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> I'm a big fan of useless bits of information!



Did you know, in some cultures, the story Snow White, the dwarves are thieves? 

Flamingos can only eat with thier heads upside down? 

I read Snapple bottles.


----------



## HeatherSue

SallyfromDE said:


> Did you know, in some cultures, the story Snow White, the dwarves are thieves?
> 
> Flamingos can only eat with thier heads upside down?
> 
> I read Snapple bottles.


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> Did you know, in some cultures, the story Snow White, the dwarves are thieves?
> 
> Flamingos can only eat with thier heads upside down?
> 
> I read Snapple bottles.



I love you!!!!!

Yes, in some cultures the Snow White tale takes a very scary turn...(I somehow managed to remember this in a bit more detail...but did not include the yucky stuff! and believe me some of it is very yucky!)  But I had forgotten about the thieves part until I saw your post!  One of the useless bits of information I did remember is that Snow White was supposed to be a real princess...can't remember her name, but I think it was her father that banished her, not her evil step mother...

Even when I was a kid I always wondered why did cultures always have Fairy Tales that were scary?  I think of Fairy Tales as pleasant, happy ever after stories; but they weren't always that way.  They used to be designed to keep kids from roaming away too far from home...so what was wrong with just TELLING them not to go too far?

sorry...back to your regularly scheduled sewing discussions!

Nini


----------



## djgeffers1

I do not know how to sew and after looking at all the beautiful outfits everyone has made makes me wish I did. My daughter is trying her hand at some easy outfits like pillowcase dresses for the girls for our upcoming trip in 3 weeks. One of girls will be dressing as a pirate for MNSSHP , I have seen some really cute pirate costumes on ebay that have corsets. Could one of you wonderful disboutiquers please tell me how to make a corset for her costume ? Is it hard to make ?
 Thank you so much for any help you can give a non sewer like myself.


----------



## NiniMorris

Back to sewing...has anyone here tackled a pettiskirt?  I've been looking at the instructions.  They seem to be involved, but not too difficult.  I'm thinking of making a couple for the girls holiday dresses.

Right now, it seems the hardest part will be finding the material....

Ideas or suggestion?

Nini


----------



## tadamom

*Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......

About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*


----------



## mom2rtk

tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*




That is amazingly tragic. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## MommyBoo!

tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*



Prayers being said.


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Back to sewing...has anyone here tackled a pettiskirt?  I've been looking at the instructions.  They seem to be involved, but not too difficult.  I'm thinking of making a couple for the girls holiday dresses.
> 
> Right now, it seems the hardest part will be finding the material....
> 
> Ideas or suggestion?
> 
> Nini



Hi Nini:

I've been doing some pettis. They are really easy, just look tough because of all the gathering. I started with this direction and then just sort of modified it to my liking. 

http://www.marthastewart.com/articl...03d370a0aRCRD&rsc=comments_tv&comments_page=1

This is for 18 months. But take the waist, times 2. That would be your satin (or whatever you wish to use), then double that measurement for the first layer, double that for the second. The fluff is double that. 

PM me and I can you cutting sizes. I ended up making a chart.


----------



## GoofyG

tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*





Prayers Being said!


----------



## Adi12982

tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*



Prayers being said, sure puts my "problems" into perspective.


----------



## 3huskymom

Sorry I've not been around lately.....things have been crazy around here. I need to find the time to catch up. 

Can someone please PM me the address for the Liam big give. I have the outfit ready and want to mail it tomorrow. THanks!


----------



## MouseTriper

tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*



Oh my goodness, saying prayers right now for this lady and her family.  Hugs to you!


----------



## MouseTriper

I lost the quote...but I am also praying for that little girl who has been so sick!!  Does anyone know how she is doing??


----------



## revrob

Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!


----------



## GoofyG

MouseTriper said:


> I lost the quote...but I am also praying for that little girl who has been so sick!!  Does anyone know how she is doing??




She is doing ok, they are moving her out of ICU tomorrow.  They still don't know what is causing this.  She can't get hit in the tummy or head, he blood won't clot.  When she went to the hospital her platelets were 2,000.  Today they were 480,000.  That is the problem, they don't know why they are doing this!  She finally had a good nights sleep.  The other night she cried and screamed for 8hrs.  Her poor family, they still have 2 other kids they have to take care of also.


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> Hi Nini:
> 
> I've been doing some pettis. They are really easy, just look tough because of all the gathering. I started with this direction and then just sort of modified it to my liking.
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/articl...03d370a0aRCRD&rsc=comments_tv&comments_page=1
> 
> This is for 18 months. But take the waist, times 2. That would be your satin (or whatever you wish to use), then double that measurement for the first layer, double that for the second. The fluff is double that.
> 
> PM me and I can you cutting sizes. I ended up making a chart.



Thanks...that is actually the site that started this train of thought!



revrob said:


> Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!



LOVE those fabrics!

Nini


----------



## emcreative

**Disclaimer***  I DID NOT MAKE THIS DRESS  ***Disclaimer***

One day Hannah was peering over my shoulder when another member posted her daughter wearing this dress that her mother had made.  Hannah totally fell in love with it.  Of course then I had to break her heart and tell her Momma was NO WHERE NEAR the skill level required to make a Feliz.

A few days after that, we stumbled on it again elsewhere on the internet, and Hannah had to have it (it was fate, right?).  After a few days of bugging she finally got me to take her out for some pictures of it.  I thought the original creator/owner might get a kick out of seeing the dress again, and the happy little girl who loves wearing it!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*



This is so very scary.  I hope and pray for her recovery.  Her husband and family must be worried (you too)  Someone I know recently was this ill and she has made a complete recovery.


----------



## Mirb1214

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You need to get ball point needles for the t-shirts and a mulitpack of regular point needles for other fabrics.  They come in sizes.
> 
> Size 9 is for very sheer fabrics, like batiste or chiffon
> Size 11 is for lightweight woven fabrics like broadcloth or taffeta
> Size 14 is for medium weight fabrics like linen or heavier quilting cottons  I also use this one for Denim that feels thin.
> Size 16 is recommended for heavy weight fabrics like denim or canvas
> 
> 
> Good Luck with your next project!





2cutekidz said:


> Try using some compressed air to clean your machine until you can get that screw off.  Definately use a ball point neede on knits!  It makes a difference.  You can use your regular needle on regular quilters cotton.  Not sure why your machine ate your tee.



That may explain A LOT.  I use the needle that came w/ my machine.  My needle does great w/ the materials that I've worked w/ but when I applique on a tshirt w/ stablizer it "pulls".  Would the needle have anything to do with it??



HeatherSue said:


> Just go to JoAnn and when you get to the cutting table say "I'd like 1 1/2 pounds, please."  I'm sure they'll know just how much that is!   I know the "friendly" ladies at our JoAnn would be more than happy if you did that (most of them are SO not friendly)!



I'll let you know how that works for me after I go to Joann's this next weekend.



teresajoy said:


> I decided to find my measurements. It wasn't too hard to do:
> 
> 
> The pettis have two tiers of chiffon attached to a yoke that is about 3" long. The skirts are double layered, and the one I'm holding, which is 15" long measures:
> 
> Yoke- 3 1/2" finished length
> Tiers- 5.5 " long
> 
> fluff-1" long, but it is doubled on each layer, so there are 4 layers of fluff total.
> 
> Maybe you can use that to figure out how much yardage you need.



Thanks!  Now we'll see if I'm still ready to tacklet it after doing the math!


----------



## VBAndrea

Trying to catch up....

I really love a lot of the outfits posted but currently don't have the time to go back and multiquote.

Shannon -- that skirt is gorgeous!

LOVED the Minnie outfits on the three girls.  I remember the dresses posted when made but "in action" they look even better!

Janet -- adore your SW and Evil Queen.  How about contacts for the night?  That way you can sign plenty of autographs!

Leslie and others thanks for the help on my applique.  DH was able to get my screw undone (with vice grips and a strong screw head) and it wasn't overly linty inside.  I think it was the needle that caused the problems.  I switched to the ballpoint and decided to finish some of it to make sure it now works, and it is fine.  I am a little weak on small curves and small areas, but otherwise I hope to master the appliques.  

And Leslie, the shirt is to match a double layer stripwork skirt I made following your tute -- and the skirt turned out beautiful (never mind that dd doesn't like the spider fabric and refuses to wear it).  Once I get a shirt made I will post pics (likely not until the end of the week -- haven't even printed the pattern yet).

My thoughts are with Keri and her family -- how sad to be going through something like this at such a young age.  I so feel for her dh and children as well.  I pray for a positive outcome.

And likewise, to the poor girl with the low platelet count -- I so hope they can figure out what is causing this so she can be properly treated.  Stories like this will for sure make my give my children extra hugs tonight.

And Adi, you are so young at 26!  I had my first at 37 and my second at 39.  We tried for more and had one m/c and then never could get pg again, even with fertility treatment.  I would have loved to have started a a much younger age, but didn't get married until I was 35.  It took that long to find the perfect man (well, ok, he's not quite perfect as I know I won't be able to get him to wear red and black the day the kids are in their Mickey and Minnie customs).


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> **Disclaimer***  I DID NOT MAKE THIS DRESS  ***Disclaimer***
> 
> One day Hannah was peering over my shoulder when another member posted her daughter wearing this dress that her mother had made.  Hannah totally fell in love with it.  Of course then I had to break her heart and tell her Momma was NO WHERE NEAR the skill level required to make a Feliz.
> 
> A few days after that, we stumbled on it again elsewhere on the internet, and Hannah had to have it (it was fate, right?).  After a few days of bugging she finally got me to take her out for some pictures of it.  I thought the original creator/owner might get a kick out of seeing the dress again, and the happy little girl who loves wearing it!


Gorgeous!  Hannah looks adorable in that dress!


----------



## VBAndrea

emcreative said:


> **Disclaimer***  I DID NOT MAKE THIS DRESS  ***Disclaimer***
> 
> One day Hannah was peering over my shoulder when another member posted her daughter wearing this dress that her mother had made.  Hannah totally fell in love with it.  Of course then I had to break her heart and tell her Momma was NO WHERE NEAR the skill level required to make a Feliz.
> 
> A few days after that, we stumbled on it again elsewhere on the internet, and Hannah had to have it (it was fate, right?).  After a few days of bugging she finally got me to take her out for some pictures of it.  I thought the original creator/owner might get a kick out of seeing the dress again, and the happy little girl who loves wearing it!



She looks sooo happy in the dress and she is so very pretty -- she's drop dead gorgeous in the second photo where she's on the slide.






Mirb1214 said:


> That may explain A LOT.  I use the needle that came w/ my machine.  My needle does great w/ the materials that I've worked w/ but when I applique on a tshirt w/ stablizer it "pulls".  Would the needle have anything to do with it??


I switched to a ball point and now it works fine, so I would highly suggest using that for knits.  I decided to practice a bit more though before tackling another t-shirt.  I am going to applique on a peasant top instead -- less costly to ruin a small piece of fabric than a shirt.  I only have one other black t- and it's brand new.  And my next project after that is a Simply Sweet so I'll applique on cotton with that as well.


----------



## angel23321

I need to go back and read but I was so excited, I had to post...FINALLY got to finish a project. 
I started Emma's back to school outfit on Friday but got really sick that night. So I didn't think I'd get to do the pants but she begged and like a good mommy, I finished it.  I wanted the solid fabric for the pants but didn't have enough (my fault, I cut it wrong).  Emma loves it even though I think the pants might be too clowny. LOL. 

I re-learned so much doing this outfit. There are so many mistakes but she doesn't care. LOL





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## angel23321

tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*



So sad..prayers are being said.


----------



## angel23321

Opps...sorry the pictures are so small..you can click on them though.  
I wanted the shirt shorter so it didn't look so dress like.  And the capris should've been a little longer...but what can you do.  
This is my first outfit in forever...only halloween costumes in the last few years. LOL.


----------



## kathyell

Sending out the best thoughts possible for the young girl with the platelet issue, the 34 year old mom struggling post-heart attack. 

Lovely, lovely, lovely things posted.

And also: in the original Grimm's version of Snow White, there is no stepmother and it is Snow White's biological mother who sentences her to death out of jealousy of her daughter's beauty.



> Beginning with the edition of 1819, the Grimms add the statement that Snow-White's mother died during childbirth, and that her father remarried. Note that in the first edition, presumably the version closest to its oral sources, Snow-White's jealous antagonist is her own mother, not a stepmother.



You can read several versions of the tale, many of them translated into English from other languages (so they may have lost a little something in the translation) right here.

If you poke around that site a little you can read all sorts of fairy tales that have been passed down through the ages, many of which led to the classic Disney features we love today.

People say things about the violent stuff that happens in the classic Disney animated features, but those things are NOTHING compared to the Grimm's original versions of most of those tales.


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> Back to sewing...has anyone here tackled a pettiskirt?  I've been looking at the instructions.  They seem to be involved, but not too difficult.  I'm thinking of making a couple for the girls holiday dresses.
> 
> Right now, it seems the hardest part will be finding the material....
> 
> Ideas or suggestion?
> 
> Nini



ok; you need nylon chiffon, not regular chiffon, it's a completely different fabric that doesn't fray (and trust me, that's reaaaaaaalllllllllly important.)
the only place I've seen it at reasonable prices is afc-express.com  they do costuming fabrics.  The nylon chiffon comes in loads of colors and is only $1.54 / yd although shipping ran me about $10.  fwiw, I'm making 16" pettis and they take 10 yards each.



tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*


oh gosh, how awful.  I'm praying for all of them, especially that she receives healing.



revrob said:


> Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!


Gorgeous!


GoofyG said:


> She is doing ok, they are moving her out of ICU tomorrow.  They still don't know what is causing this.  She can't get hit in the tummy or head, he blood won't clot.  When she went to the hospital her platelets were 2,000.  Today they were 480,000.  That is the problem, they don't know why they are doing this!  She finally had a good nights sleep.  The other night she cried and screamed for 8hrs.  Her poor family, they still have 2 other kids they have to take care of also.


Continuing to pray that she would continue improving and that the doctors would have wisdom in finding the cause.


emcreative said:


> **Disclaimer***  I DID NOT MAKE THIS DRESS  ***Disclaimer***
> 
> One day Hannah was peering over my shoulder when another member posted her daughter wearing this dress that her mother had made.  Hannah totally fell in love with it.  Of course then I had to break her heart and tell her Momma was NO WHERE NEAR the skill level required to make a Feliz.
> 
> A few days after that, we stumbled on it again elsewhere on the internet, and Hannah had to have it (it was fate, right?).  After a few days of bugging she finally got me to take her out for some pictures of it.  I thought the original creator/owner might get a kick out of seeing the dress again, and the happy little girl who loves wearing it!


Love it!  Hannah looks beautiful in it!


angel23321 said:


> I need to go back and read but I was so excited, I had to post...FINALLY got to finish a project.
> I started Emma's back to school outfit on Friday but got really sick that night. So I didn't think I'd get to do the pants but she begged and like a good mommy, I finished it.  I wanted the solid fabric for the pants but didn't have enough (my fault, I cut it wrong).  Emma loves it even though I think the pants might be too clowny. LOL.
> 
> I re-learned so much doing this outfit. There are so many mistakes but she doesn't care. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I don't think it's too clowny at all, I think it's adorable.


----------



## ireland_nicole

OT, but if y'all could send prayers and pixie dust tomorrow morning I'd appreciate it.  I know it doesn't seem like a big need, but I really, really need to get a job, and having been home for 9 years has made it harder than I anticipated.  Because of all the medical bills even with insurance we've blown through all our savings and are pretty deep in debt.  My DH has been awesome, and so supportive, but I know he's stressed, and the tests that they just did on his heart didn't come back well, so I know I need to do what I can to relieve his stress.

Anyway, I have an interview in the morning.  I'm scared to death.  

Also:
Thanks ladies for all the grimms and snow white info.  I really love learning new stuff, and that is fascinating.  I feel the need to go research now...


----------



## PrincessKell

HELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Hi everyone. I have been MIA on the dis for soooooooooo long. I actually haven't been sewing but some of you know that. haha BUT I did cut fabric today! Its a start, right??? Some cute brown Punk pants the Peach wants. 

I have missed you all so! I will try to catch up soon. Hopefully get some sewing done tomorrow while the princess is at school.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Kell!  Glad to see you back!!

I don't know if anyone is interested, but I found this national geographic link about the grimm brothers and it has I think 12 of the stories from an early 20th century printing of the stories.
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/grimm/index2.html


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but if y'all could send prayers and pixie dust tomorrow morning I'd appreciate it.  I know it doesn't seem like a big need, but I really, really need to get a job, and having been home for 9 years has made it harder than I anticipated.  Because of all the medical bills even with insurance we've blown through all our savings and are pretty deep in debt.  My DH has been awesome, and so supportive, but I know he's stressed, and the tests that they just did on his heart didn't come back well, so I know I need to do what I can to relieve his stress.
> 
> Anyway, I have an interview in the morning.  I'm scared to death.
> 
> Also:
> Thanks ladies for all the grimms and snow white info.  I really love learning new stuff, and that is fascinating.  I feel the need to go research now...



I'll pray for peace and guidance for you.  I know God has a plan, not always what we think it should be, we just have to have patience and he will provide what he sees best.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but if y'all could send prayers and pixie dust tomorrow morning I'd appreciate it.  I know it doesn't seem like a big need, but I really, really need to get a job, and having been home for 9 years has made it harder than I anticipated.  Because of all the medical bills even with insurance we've blown through all our savings and are pretty deep in debt.  My DH has been awesome, and so supportive, but I know he's stressed, and the tests that they just did on his heart didn't come back well, so I know I need to do what I can to relieve his stress.
> 
> Anyway, I have an interview in the morning.  I'm scared to death.
> 
> Also:
> Thanks ladies for all the grimms and snow white info.  I really love learning new stuff, and that is fascinating.  I feel the need to go research now...




You got it!  It can definitely be scary to take on something big like this.  Just try to relax, and eat a good breakfast.  Am I sounding too much like a mom?   Good luck!


----------



## emcreative

VBAndrea said:


> She looks sooo happy in the dress and she is so very pretty -- she's drop dead gorgeous in the second photo where she's on the slide.




Aww shucks, thanks!  She sure didn't get it from me!  Hannah has my hands...and that's the ONLY thing about us that looks alike!  My BFF keeps saying she thinks Hannah looks like a young Jennifer Garner.  Sometimes I think I see it, sometimes I don't.







angel23321 said:


> I need to go back and read but I was so excited, I had to post...FINALLY got to finish a project.
> I started Emma's back to school outfit on Friday but got really sick that night. So I didn't think I'd get to do the pants but she begged and like a good mommy, I finished it.  I wanted the solid fabric for the pants but didn't have enough (my fault, I cut it wrong).  Emma loves it even though I think the pants might be too clowny. LOL.
> 
> I re-learned so much doing this outfit. There are so many mistakes but she doesn't care. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I don't think it looks clowny at all!  SOOOO cute!



kathyell said:


> Sending out the best thoughts possible for the young girl with the platelet issue, the 34 year old mom struggling post-heart attack.
> 
> Lovely, lovely, lovely things posted.
> 
> And also: in the original Grimm's version of Snow White, there is no stepmother and it is Snow White's biological mother who sentences her to death out of jealousy of her daughter's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> You can read several versions of the tale, many of them translated into English from other languages (so they may have lost a little something in the translation) right here.
> 
> If you poke around that site a little you can read all sorts of fairy tales that have been passed down through the ages, many of which led to the classic Disney features we love today.
> 
> People say things about the violent stuff that happens in the classic Disney animated features, but those things are NOTHING compared to the Grimm's original versions of most of those tales.



Wasn't the whole point of fairy tales to scare you into a certain behavior, belief or philosophy?



ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but if y'all could send prayers and pixie dust tomorrow morning I'd appreciate it.  I know it doesn't seem like a big need, but I really, really need to get a job, and having been home for 9 years has made it harder than I anticipated.  Because of all the medical bills even with insurance we've blown through all our savings and are pretty deep in debt.  My DH has been awesome, and so supportive, but I know he's stressed, and the tests that they just did on his heart didn't come back well, so I know I need to do what I can to relieve his stress.
> 
> Anyway, I have an interview in the morning.  I'm scared to death.
> 
> Also:
> Thanks ladies for all the grimms and snow white info.  I really love learning new stuff, and that is fascinating.  I feel the need to go research now...


Good luck!  You've got my prayers!


PrincessKell said:


> HELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Hi everyone. I have been MIA on the dis for soooooooooo long. I actually haven't been sewing but some of you know that. haha BUT I did cut fabric today! Its a start, right??? Some cute brown Punk pants the Peach wants.
> 
> I have missed you all so! I will try to catch up soon. Hopefully get some sewing done tomorrow while the princess is at school.



Welcome back! 

So I was so excited because I thought I was gonna finish Hannah's ballet skirt...and then I find out I'm about a yard short of a trim I need.  GAH!  I'm trying to tell myself it's way too late to drive the 30 minutes to Walmart for some more....but I just want to finish it soooo bad!  The only place I have to sew is at the kitchen table, and I HATE having it all out in the kitchen.  That's like asking someone to spill ketchup on it!!


----------



## Tweevil

Tweevil said:


> I think my wallymart had it... if I am remebering correctly.
> Is the background black or is it embossed with another design?  I can't tell because my PC is old...
> 
> I will keep on the lookout for you and let you know.  3 yards right?



I found it!  The one on the left in your pic with the knife in his mouth.  I would say maybe 1 and a smidge yard on one bolt and one bolt with maybe the other 2 - do you still need it?

_(I copied and pasted this because I don't know how to quote right...ugh)
Heather "I haven't made it to the end of the thread, so this might have been answered already. But, I've had several people tell me that DST works best for the Futura. If you need me to resend any of the designs you've bought in DST, just let me know!"_

I might need them in DST.  I thought they looked pretty good them I looked at the other ones I saw on here and I noticed that mine weren't as defined...
If it isn't too much trouble I would love ya for it   And, I want to get some more - halloweenie ones - do they come in DST?

Thanks!


----------



## MouseTriper

GoofyG said:


> She is doing ok, they are moving her out of ICU tomorrow.  They still don't know what is causing this.  She can't get hit in the tummy or head, he blood won't clot.  When she went to the hospital her platelets were 2,000.  Today they were 480,000.  That is the problem, they don't know why they are doing this!  She finally had a good nights sleep.  The other night she cried and screamed for 8hrs.  Her poor family, they still have 2 other kids they have to take care of also.


How totally scary not knowing why this is happening.  I will continue to pray for this little girl and her family!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but if y'all could send prayers and pixie dust tomorrow morning I'd appreciate it.  I know it doesn't seem like a big need, but I really, really need to get a job, and having been home for 9 years has made it harder than I anticipated.  Because of all the medical bills even with insurance we've blown through all our savings and are pretty deep in debt.  My DH has been awesome, and so supportive, but I know he's stressed, and the tests that they just did on his heart didn't come back well, so I know I need to do what I can to relieve his stress.
> 
> Anyway, I have an interview in the morning.  I'm scared to death.
> 
> Also:
> Thanks ladies for all the grimms and snow white info.  I really love learning new stuff, and that is fascinating.  I feel the need to go research now...


Awwww hugs to you and I will be wishing you the best in the morning.  Prayers too!!


----------



## jessica52877

3huskymom said:


> Sorry I've not been around lately.....things have been crazy around here. I need to find the time to catch up.
> 
> Can someone please PM me the address for the Liam big give. I have the outfit ready and want to mail it tomorrow. THanks!



PM'd you!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Aww shucks, thanks!  She sure didn't get it from me!  Hannah has my hands...and that's the ONLY thing about us that looks alike!  My BFF keeps saying she thinks Hannah looks like a young Jennifer Garner.  Sometimes I think I see it, sometimes I don't.



I see it too.... Hannah is such a little beauty. I actually went to the same high school as Jennifer Garner, I was younger though.... I bet I could dig up a young aged picture of her just for fun and compare it to Hannah...they definatly do have a lot of the same features.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> I see it too.... Hannah is such a little beauty. I actually went to the same high school as Jennifer Garner, I was younger though.... I bet I could dig up a young aged picture of her just for fun and compare it to Hannah...they definatly do have a lot of the same features.



(Cue Eerie Music)
It's like a plot to a sci-fi or thriller...how did I get implanted with another woman's spawn? (LOL does anyone remember "V"?)
That would be a hoot to see if they did look alike!
Hey, did you get my pm?

GENERAL QUESTION:
Is anyone here a MLB fan who likes to go to games?  Lizzie has decided she would like "our day" to be to go to a Tigers game, and I can't decide if I should get "normal" tickets, or close seats with the frills...  I get torn between thinking we should go for the 'normal' mlb experience and that since it's a once in a lifetime thing, we should treat it that way.


----------



## kathyell

ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but if y'all could send prayers and pixie dust tomorrow morning I'd appreciate it.  (snip)
> Anyway, I have an interview in the morning.  I'm scared to death.



Break a leg, knock 'em dead!


----------



## ibesue

NiniMorris said:


> Back to sewing...has anyone here tackled a pettiskirt?  I've been looking at the instructions.  They seem to be involved, but not too difficult.  I'm thinking of making a couple for the girls holiday dresses.
> 
> Right now, it seems the hardest part will be finding the material....
> 
> Ideas or suggestion?
> 
> Nini



I would buy it!  I don't think they are "difficult" just working with lot & lots of fabric!



tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*



Prayers being said.



revrob said:


> Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!



So cute!!



emcreative said:


> **Disclaimer***  I DID NOT MAKE THIS DRESS  ***Disclaimer***
> 
> One day Hannah was peering over my shoulder when another member posted her daughter wearing this dress that her mother had made.  Hannah totally fell in love with it.  Of course then I had to break her heart and tell her Momma was NO WHERE NEAR the skill level required to make a Feliz.
> 
> A few days after that, we stumbled on it again elsewhere on the internet, and Hannah had to have it (it was fate, right?).  After a few days of bugging she finally got me to take her out for some pictures of it.  I thought the original creator/owner might get a kick out of seeing the dress again, and the happy little girl who loves wearing it!



She is beautiful.  I love the dress too!



angel23321 said:


> I need to go back and read but I was so excited, I had to post...FINALLY got to finish a project.
> I started Emma's back to school outfit on Friday but got really sick that night. So I didn't think I'd get to do the pants but she begged and like a good mommy, I finished it.  I wanted the solid fabric for the pants but didn't have enough (my fault, I cut it wrong).  Emma loves it even though I think the pants might be too clowny. LOL.
> 
> I re-learned so much doing this outfit. There are so many mistakes but she doesn't care. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Looks good to me!



ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but if y'all could send prayers and pixie dust tomorrow morning I'd appreciate it.  I know it doesn't seem like a big need, but I really, really need to get a job, and having been home for 9 years has made it harder than I anticipated.  Because of all the medical bills even with insurance we've blown through all our savings and are pretty deep in debt.  My DH has been awesome, and so supportive, but I know he's stressed, and the tests that they just did on his heart didn't come back well, so I know I need to do what I can to relieve his stress.
> 
> Anyway, I have an interview in the morning.  I'm scared to death.
> 
> Also:
> Thanks ladies for all the grimms and snow white info.  I really love learning new stuff, and that is fascinating.  I feel the need to go research now...



Awww, you will be in my prayers.  I hope you are able to find something.  I have been sort of looking for almost a year and haven't found anything.  So having an interview is great!!



PrincessKell said:


> HELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Hi everyone. I have been MIA on the dis for soooooooooo long. I actually haven't been sewing but some of you know that. haha BUT I did cut fabric today! Its a start, right??? Some cute brown Punk pants the Peach wants.
> 
> I have missed you all so! I will try to catch up soon. Hopefully get some sewing done tomorrow while the princess is at school.




Good to see you!



emcreative said:


> (Cue Eerie Music)
> It's like a plot to a sci-fi or thriller...how did I get implanted with another woman's spawn? (LOL does anyone remember "V"?)
> That would be a hoot to see if they did look alike!
> Hey, did you get my pm?



Hey, I remember V!  It was filmed at my DD's high school.  Would drop her off at school and there would be the little cars parked there!!  The school was their headquarters!


----------



## NiniMorris

emcreative said:


> (Cue Eerie Music)
> It's like a plot to a sci-fi or thriller...how did I get implanted with another woman's spawn? (LOL does anyone remember "V"?)
> That would be a hoot to see if they did look alike!
> Hey, did you get my pm?
> 
> GENERAL QUESTION:
> Is anyone here a MLB fan who likes to go to games?  Lizzie has decided she would like "our day" to be to go to a Tigers game, and I can't decide if I should get "normal" tickets, or close seats with the frills...  I get torn between thinking we should go for the 'normal' mlb experience and that since it's a once in a lifetime thing, we should treat it that way.



My take on it...I would go with the once in a lifetime event...go for the gusto! (oh wait... that's from an old beer commercial. Probably a bit young for THAT!!) Seriously though.  If you expect this to be a one and only, trip of a lifetime, I would get the best seats I could, and find everything I could to make it special.

My hubby had never been to a professional ball game.  Did NOT want to ever go, couldn't see the reasoning behind it! But he LOVES baseball!  I grew up going to the Braves games about once a week.  Loved it!  For our anniversary one year, I purchased THE best seats!  (I was working then!) Now he loves the experience and goes a lot...the cheap seats though.  I really believe if I had gone with the cheap seats, he would not have thought it was so great and would not have been back.  (Now it the Braves would just start winning again maybe I can go back!)

Good Luck!


----------



## VBAndrea

angel23321 said:


> I need to go back and read but I was so excited, I had to post...FINALLY got to finish a project.
> I started Emma's back to school outfit on Friday but got really sick that night. So I didn't think I'd get to do the pants but she begged and like a good mommy, I finished it.  I wanted the solid fabric for the pants but didn't have enough (my fault, I cut it wrong).  Emma loves it even though I think the pants might be too clowny. LOL.
> 
> I re-learned so much doing this outfit. There are so many mistakes but she doesn't care. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I did have to click on the photos to enlarge them and see that you did a great job!  It turned out really cute and I love your fabric choices.  I really like the pants and don't think they look clowny at all.  I do think it's funny that you wanted them longer though b/c I made my dd a pair and I wanted hers to be capris and they turned out too long.  Shoot, I guess we'll be useless at helping each other out.




ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but if y'all could send prayers and pixie dust tomorrow morning I'd appreciate it.  I know it doesn't seem like a big need, but I really, really need to get a job, and having been home for 9 years has made it harder than I anticipated.  Because of all the medical bills even with insurance we've blown through all our savings and are pretty deep in debt.  My DH has been awesome, and so supportive, but I know he's stressed, and the tests that they just did on his heart didn't come back well, so I know I need to do what I can to relieve his stress.
> 
> Anyway, I have an interview in the morning.  I'm scared to death.
> 
> Also:
> Thanks ladies for all the grimms and snow white info.  I really love learning new stuff, and that is fascinating.  I feel the need to go research now...



Good luck with your interview.  I promise you the right job will come along.  Are you planning on going back to work full time or part time?  It has to be so hard to go from 9 years at home back into the job market.  I work just one day a week and even if we don't need the money I will still work to "keep my feet wet."  Sadly, we do need the money and I really need to pick up another day a week somewhere.  I was waiting until the kids get back into school and now I have so much to do in preparation for Disney plus my dh is being deployed so it is really make me procrastinate on looking for something.  We can survive right now, but next year I may have to work full time.  We have a house we couldn't sell and are renting it, but our tenants move in Nov '10 and I will have to work if we still can't sell it or rent it.

Chances are your dh will just be happy knowing you are looking for something.  Just relax and be yourself -- employers aren't necessarily looking for experienced people.  A lot prefer people with good morals and work ethic.

Hmm, my other multiquotes ran away on me.

Marah, Hannah really does look like Jennifer Garner, except Hannah has a much nicer nose and cheek bones.  When I saw those photos I knew she reminded me of some actress but I couldn't pin point which one.

All right, must be off, have to work today   Would rather be sewing so I can get my latest outfit finished up.


----------



## Stephres

emcreative said:


> GENERAL QUESTION:
> Is anyone here a MLB fan who likes to go to games?  Lizzie has decided she would like "our day" to be to go to a Tigers game, and I can't decide if I should get "normal" tickets, or close seats with the frills...  I get torn between thinking we should go for the 'normal' mlb experience and that since it's a once in a lifetime thing, we should treat it that way.



We have gone to some Rays games and we usually get the middle priced seats. I would go for those or the close seats. Check and see if they have a family days. On Sundays here they give the kids something and it's nice (a wallet, backpack, t-shirt, sunglasses, etc.). Have a great time!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> Is this not exactly what I was wishing for????????....a backstage pass to Disney's Costuming Dept....and why are those seamstresses not on this thread???hmmmmm????? I sooooo want to walk around and touch all of those dresses......I feel faint


That would be my dream job too!  I think we need to find out where to apply!


tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*


So sad of course prayers said!


revrob said:


> Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!


FANTASTIC!  



emcreative said:


> **Disclaimer***  I DID NOT MAKE THIS DRESS  ***Disclaimer***
> 
> One day Hannah was peering over my shoulder when another member posted her daughter wearing this dress that her mother had made.  Hannah totally fell in love with it.  Of course then I had to break her heart and tell her Momma was NO WHERE NEAR the skill level required to make a Feliz.
> 
> A few days after that, we stumbled on it again elsewhere on the internet, and Hannah had to have it (it was fate, right?).  After a few days of bugging she finally got me to take her out for some pictures of it.  I thought the original creator/owner might get a kick out of seeing the dress again, and the happy little girl who loves wearing it!


Look how happy she is!  The dress is great.



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Kell!  Glad to see you back!!
> 
> I don't know if anyone is interested, but I found this national geographic link about the grimm brothers and it has I think 12 of the stories from an early 20th century printing of the stories.
> http://www.nationalgeographic.com/grimm/index2.html


Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!



Shannon, this looks great.
Ireland Nicole I sure hope you do well for your interview.  Just be your wonderful self.
Prayers for the woman with the infection and the sweet little girl and all those in need.

Yes, still looking for the pirate fabric.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Just go to JoAnn and when you get to the cutting table say "I'd like 1 1/2 pounds, please."  I'm sure they'll know just how much that is!   I know the "friendly" ladies at our JoAnn would be more than happy if you did that (most of them are SO not friendly)!
> 
> 
> 
> !



That is so true!    My DH has been in a few Joann's with me lately and the last time when we were walking out he said, "why is everyone in here so unfriendly?  They all act so depressed!"



tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*



This is so sad!  Will pray!



revrob said:


> Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!



I love it!  I really need to attempt one of those sometime soon because I always love them!


----------



## xdanielleax

I've been MIA again.  We just moved into a new house a few weeks ago and all my sewing supplies are stuffed in a room.  I'm in panic mode now because we leave for disney is a month and a half!  I've got to make a minnie dress, a pink cindy dress, a NBC custom, a Belle set, and maybe an Ariel set.  I also feel like I'm missing something..lol..I've been lurking a bit.  LOVE what everyone's been coming up with!  I'll be popping in a lot more now that we are a bit settled


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

revrob said:


> Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!


This is beautiful!  It would look pretty with a tank top or long sleeved tee and an applique made of the fabric from the skirt.  Do you have a square or two left over?



Mirb1214 said:


> That may explain A LOT.  I use the needle that came w/ my machine.  My needle does great w/ the materials that I've worked w/ but when I applique on a tshirt w/ stablizer it "pulls".  Would the needle have anything to do with it??
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know how that works for me after I go to Joann's this next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Now we'll see if I'm still ready to tacklet it after doing the math!


It really sounds like you need to change your needles.  JoAnn's is having a big sale this weekend and the needles should be on sale.  Things from the Notion wall will be Buy One Get One Free.



angel23321 said:


> I need to go back and read but I was so excited, I had to post...FINALLY got to finish a project.
> I started Emma's back to school outfit on Friday but got really sick that night. So I didn't think I'd get to do the pants but she begged and like a good mommy, I finished it.  I wanted the solid fabric for the pants but didn't have enough (my fault, I cut it wrong).  Emma loves it even though I think the pants might be too clowny. LOL.
> 
> I re-learned so much doing this outfit. There are so many mistakes but she doesn't care. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I think it looks adorable but I think you need to post a bigger picture?


ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but if y'all could send prayers and pixie dust tomorrow morning I'd appreciate it.  I know it doesn't seem like a big need, but I really, really need to get a job, and having been home for 9 years has made it harder than I anticipated.  Because of all the medical bills even with insurance we've blown through all our savings and are pretty deep in debt.  My DH has been awesome, and so supportive, but I know he's stressed, and the tests that they just did on his heart didn't come back well, so I know I need to do what I can to relieve his stress.
> 
> Anyway, I have an interview in the morning.  I'm scared to death.
> 
> Also:
> Thanks ladies for all the grimms and snow white info.  I really love learning new stuff, and that is fascinating.  I feel the need to go research now...


Praying for you to have a great interview!  Job hunting is so hard. I hope you get the job.


emcreative said:


> GENERAL QUESTION:
> Is anyone here a MLB fan who likes to go to games?  Lizzie has decided she would like "our day" to be to go to a Tigers game, and I can't decide if I should get "normal" tickets, or close seats with the frills...  I get torn between thinking we should go for the 'normal' mlb experience and that since it's a once in a lifetime thing, we should treat it that way.





Stephres said:


> We have gone to some Rays games and we usually get the middle priced seats. I would go for those or the close seats. Check and see if they have a family days. On Sundays here they give the kids something and it's nice (a wallet, backpack, t-shirt, sunglasses, etc.). Have a great time!



I love MLB games, I would rather watch them at the game then on tv.  I agree with Steph and I would get the middle priced seats.  DH and I have had tickets given to us for the really pricey seats behind home plate but we prefer not to have the personalized service.  It's fun to go get a hot dog and then back to your seat to watch the game.  
We have been to Wrigley Field, a KC Royals game, Comiskey Park in Chicago, the  Big A (Anaheim Angels), an Olympic Baseball game, Spring training in Disney for the Braves, many minor League games which are a lot of fun.  And of course many Braves games.  The give away games are the best and if you get there early bring a sharpie, and some baseballs and wait around by the dugout while they have batting practice.  Then you can get autographs.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> Shannon, this looks great.
> Ireland Nicole I sure hope you do well for your interview.  Just be your wonderful self.
> Prayers for the woman with the infection and the sweet little girl and all those in need.
> 
> Yes, still looking for the pirate fabric.



I'm going to Walmart later today, remind me, do you want the one with something in the background or without, and how much do you need?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

This is my first Simply Sweet, I haven't made one before because DD says she doesn't like Dresses.   I had a request from someone to make a sundress and I thought this would be the perfect pattern.

It was very easy to do except for the gathering in the tiny 1/4 inch seam allowance.    It was almost impossible so I used 1/2 inch.  Anyone else have this issue?

I have three more cut out and ready to sew but I need to run up to JoAnn's and get some elastic.






I was looking for some Dalmations fabric to make DD an outfit for our trip and I found some on  and the auction was ending really late and I forgot to rebid on it so the other bidder got it for 3.47 

I found some more of the fabric a few days later and waited and waited for the auction to finally end and I won them both.  The two fabrics were three yards each and the seller gave me a package of the pillow Fronts






Out of the packages


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> GENERAL QUESTION:
> Is anyone here a MLB fan who likes to go to games?  Lizzie has decided she would like "our day" to be to go to a Tigers game, and I can't decide if I should get "normal" tickets, or close seats with the frills...  I get torn between thinking we should go for the 'normal' mlb experience and that since it's a once in a lifetime thing, we should treat it that way.



My family and I are HUGE baseball fans.  We go to a bunch of games a year and lots of the other fun events the team holds (fanfest before the season starts to meet players and get autographs, when we were kids mom would take us on Sunday's because kids 12 and under would run the bases after the game, meeting the  mascot for pictures at a certain time during the game, etc).  My suggestion is to see if your team does any of these things (especially letting the kids run the bases after the game).  If they do I would recommend regular tickets (though still in a good section - somewhere behind home plate, even if one of the higher levels - they still have GREAT views) and then doing the special "event" also would make it incredible without spending an arm and a leg.  I think a "regular" seat is the true baseball experience - just take some of what you saved and enjoy the expensive junky food or an extra souvenir


----------



## angel23321

Maybe these are bigger pictures...not used to having to post through photobucket. Sorry. 

Emma was bursting to go to school today.  I love that she was so excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Opps..really big now. I'll figure it out eventually. Oh and don't mind the chocolate on my DD's face.


----------



## HeatherSue

tadamom said:


> *Could you all please pray for a friend of mine......
> 
> About 5 weeks ago I posted on here about a friend of mine that had a heart attack -- she is 34! (if you are FB friend you have seen it there as well)...well her body is overcome with infection now and they have called in her family and friends to tell them that she may not make it much longer.  I am still praying that she pulls through this but please pray for her family.  Keri has a little boy 5 years old and a 9 month old baby girl.  I have no idea how her husband is handling this but please pray for all of them.  Thanks!*


 I've been following her progress on facebook.  It's so sad!  I'll keep praying for her body to turn this around.



revrob said:


> Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!


This is fabulous, Shannon!  I just love all of the beautiful colors!! SOOO pretty!!!



GoofyG said:


> She is doing ok, they are moving her out of ICU tomorrow.  They still don't know what is causing this.  She can't get hit in the tummy or head, he blood won't clot.  When she went to the hospital her platelets were 2,000.  Today they were 480,000.  That is the problem, they don't know why they are doing this!  She finally had a good nights sleep.  The other night she cried and screamed for 8hrs.  Her poor family, they still have 2 other kids they have to take care of also.


This has got to be so scary for everyone!  I'm still praying!



emcreative said:


>


WOW!! She is so beautiful!! I love her dress, too!  Your pictures are wonderful!



ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but if y'all could send prayers and pixie dust tomorrow morning I'd appreciate it.  I know it doesn't seem like a big need, but I really, really need to get a job, and having been home for 9 years has made it harder than I anticipated.  Because of all the medical bills even with insurance we've blown through all our savings and are pretty deep in debt.  My DH has been awesome, and so supportive, but I know he's stressed, and the tests that they just did on his heart didn't come back well, so I know I need to do what I can to relieve his stress.
> 
> Anyway, I have an interview in the morning.  I'm scared to death.
> 
> Also:
> Thanks ladies for all the grimms and snow white info.  I really love learning new stuff, and that is fascinating.  I feel the need to go research now...






PrincessKell said:


> HELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Hi everyone. I have been MIA on the dis for soooooooooo long. I actually haven't been sewing but some of you know that. haha BUT I did cut fabric today! Its a start, right??? Some cute brown Punk pants the Peach wants.
> 
> I have missed you all so! I will try to catch up soon. Hopefully get some sewing done tomorrow while the princess is at school.


Hey!   We've missed you, too.  



emcreative said:


> Aww shucks, thanks!  She sure didn't get it from me!  Hannah has my hands...and that's the ONLY thing about us that looks alike!  My BFF keeps saying she thinks Hannah looks like a young Jennifer Garner.  Sometimes I think I see it, sometimes I don't.


Oh yeah, I definitely see it!!



Tweevil said:


> I might need them in DST.  I thought they looked pretty good them I looked at the other ones I saw on here and I noticed that mine weren't as defined...
> If it isn't too much trouble I would love ya for it   And, I want to get some more - halloweenie ones - do they come in DST?
> 
> Thanks!


All of my designs come in DST, and about 100 other formats.  I don't think I've ever seen .fut, though.  I'll try and find your orders and resend them for you.  If you could PM me and let me know what e-mail address I sent them to the first time, that would help me find your order!



ibesue said:


> Hey, I remember V!  It was filmed at my DD's high school.  Would drop her off at school and there would be the little cars parked there!!  The school was their headquarters!


Really? That is so cool, and a bit odd!  We used to watch that show!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> That is so true!    My DH has been in a few Joann's with me lately and the last time when we were walking out he said, "why is everyone in here so unfriendly?  They all act so depressed!"


I don't get it!  Most customers at JoAnn seem to be so friendly.  You wouldn't think it would be such a miserable job!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> It was very easy to do except for the gathering in the tiny 1/4 inch seam allowance.    It was almost impossible so I used 1/2 inch.  Anyone else have this issue?


The dress turned out SO cute!! 

Nope, I've never had a problem with using 1/4" seams.  Are you sure you're using the right line to measure?  When I go to a pattern that uses 5/8" seams, I don't understand why they need to be so big!


----------



## HeatherSue

angel23321 said:


> Maybe these are bigger pictures...not used to having to post through photobucket. Sorry.
> 
> Emma was bursting to go to school today.  I love that she was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Opps..really big now. I'll figure it out eventually. Oh and don't mind the chocolate on my DD's face.



That's not too big at all!  Big pictures are great!  I love this outfit!  It's so cute.  So is your DD!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

angel23321 said:


> Maybe these are bigger pictures...not used to having to post through photobucket. Sorry.
> 
> Emma was bursting to go to school today.  I love that she was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Opps..really big now. I'll figure it out eventually. Oh and don't mind the chocolate on my DD's face.


Very pretty!  Thank you for reposting.  Now we can see the fabrics you used!


HeatherSue said:


> Nope, I've never had a problem with using 1/4" seams.  Are you sure you're using the right line to measure?  When I go to a pattern that uses 5/8" seams, I don't understand why they need to be so big!



I was having a hard time trying to sew two gathering threads within the 1/4"  but other than that I don't have any trouble.  

I have been wondering if the 5/8" seams are meant for those who have a serger because it leaves some extra fabric to trim off?  But I don't have a serger so I don't know.


----------



## froggy33

Mirb1214 said:


> I know I'm probably CRAZY for even thinking this. . .but, does anyone know approximately how many yards it takes to make a pettiskirt?  I will probably make it about 12 inches long.  My dd is turning 4 and I've been making size 5's in SS and Easy fits, if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks!!



I was the one teresa measured for!!  I have made one and it turned out really well!!  I follow that martha stewart link pretty close.
This is what I would do for a 12".  Remember this is a 2 layer skirt.  I am explaining just for one layer - so multiply by 2!!
Take her waist measurement times 2.  This is made with satin.  Make about 7.5 X 2 x waist".  So this would be about 3" long once folded over and with seam.  For the first 4" tier of chiffon, I do about a 130" length (This will be a ruffle of about 2.5 depending on waist size).  For the second 4" tier I do about 320" length (again about a ruffle factor of 2.5), and for the 2" ruffle I do 1620" length (a ruffle factor of 5).
This will give you a length of about 12".  When you do the math with chiffon at 54", you would need just over 5 yards.  I get my chiffon at afc-express.com for $1.54 a yard.  Plus they now have pre cut rolls.  For example a 90 yard roll of 2" chiffon!  That will save a ton of time!!!

Some tips: start from the bottom up.  Cut and ruffle the 2"ruffle first, attach to 2nd tier, then ruffle 2nd tier and so on.  WAY easier!!
Also, on my brother I just adjust the tension to ruffle the chiffon.  I tested on some scrap strips to figure it out!  So really no actual hand gathering or ruffler foot!

They aren't too bad, a little time consuming, but I am hoping the pre-cut rolls will help!!

Good luck!

Jessica


----------



## Mirb1214

revrob said:


> Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!


Love it!  



PrincessKell said:


> HELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Hi everyone. I have been MIA on the dis for soooooooooo long. I actually haven't been sewing but some of you know that. haha BUT I did cut fabric today! Its a start, right??? Some cute brown Punk pants the Peach wants.
> 
> I have missed you all so! I will try to catch up soon. Hopefully get some sewing done tomorrow while the princess is at school.


Welcome Back!!


froggy33 said:


> I was the one teresa measured for!!  I have made one and it turned out really well!!  I follow that martha stewart link pretty close.
> This is what I would do for a 12".  Remember this is a 2 layer skirt.  I am explaining just for one layer - so multiply by 2!!
> Take her waist measurement times 2.  This is made with satin.  Make about 7.5 X 2 x waist".  So this would be about 3" long once folded over and with seam.  For the first 4" tier of chiffon, I do about a 130" length (This will be a ruffle of about 2.5 depending on waist size).  For the second 4" tier I do about 320" length (again about a ruffle factor of 2.5), and for the 2" ruffle I do 1620" length (a ruffle factor of 5).
> This will give you a length of about 12".  When you do the math with chiffon at 54", you would need just over 5 yards.  I get my chiffon at afc-express.com for $1.54 a yard.  Plus they now have pre cut rolls.  For example a 90 yard roll of 2" chiffon!  That will save a ton of time!!!
> 
> Some tips: start from the bottom up.  Cut and ruffle the 2"ruffle first, attach to 2nd tier, then ruffle 2nd tier and so on.  WAY easier!!
> Also, on my brother I just adjust the tension to ruffle the chiffon.  I tested on some scrap strips to figure it out!  So really no actual hand gathering or ruffler foot!
> 
> They aren't too bad, a little time consuming, but I am hoping the pre-cut rolls will help!!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jessica



Thanks so much for posting this.  I was going to pick up the chiffon at Joann's this weekend but I really like the idea of the precut rolls!  I think I will just order it online.

I would LOVE to see a photo of yours posted!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Praying for the little girl with blood clot issues and Keri and her family.


----------



## sahm1000

Quick question.........I know someone made their daughter the converse tennis shoes with the bling on the toe cap..........Leslie maybe?  I was just wondering how you did it and has anyone ever done the designs that I've seen on the  sites that are really expensive?  I just ordered the Target version of the Converse tennis shoes (made by Converse but somehow different) in pink and black and want to "bling" them up.  By the way, they are buy one get one half off so it really helps with the price if you're looking for them.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil said:


> I found it!  The one on the left in your pic with the knife in his mouth.  I would say maybe 1 and a smidge yard on one bolt and one bolt with maybe the other 2 - do you still need it?
> 
> _(I copied and pasted this because I don't know how to quote right...ugh)
> Heather "I haven't made it to the end of the thread, so this might have been answered already. But, I've had several people tell me that DST works best for the Futura. If you need me to resend any of the designs you've bought in DST, just let me know!"_
> Thanks!


I sure do want it.  Even with a yard for the sleeve and maybe the back I could use the 2 for the front pieces.  I know I can make it work and that is our favorite fabric.  Please do go back and get it.  I sent a PM to you.  

Thank you for doing this and looking for it.


----------



## Stephres

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I was having a hard time trying to sew two gathering threads within the 1/4"  but other than that I don't have any trouble.



I do my gathering stitches 5/8 inch from the edge and then 1/4 inch farther from the first set. Then I don't run over them when I sew 1/4 from the edge. I also sew a zig zag overcast stitch first then stitch 1/4 from the edge. If you use upholstery thread in the bobbin, you can almost pull it out with one motion that way. Hope this helps!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Aww shucks, thanks!  She sure didn't get it from me!  Hannah has my hands...and that's the ONLY thing about us that looks alike!  My BFF keeps saying she thinks Hannah looks like a young Jennifer Garner.  Sometimes I think I see it, sometimes I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was so excited because I thought I was gonna finish Hannah's ballet skirt...and then I find out I'm about a yard short of a trim I need.  GAH!  I'm trying to tell myself it's way too late to drive the 30 minutes to Walmart for some more....but I just want to finish it soooo bad!  The only place I have to sew is at the kitchen table, and I HATE having it all out in the kitchen.  That's like asking someone to spill ketchup on it!!



I think Hannah looks a lot like Jennifer Garner- except cuter!  So; did you finish the skirt?

For those who are following my job saga;  I've been looking for part time nursing work.  I'm so naiive, I really thought it would be easier, but even in nursing it's hard to get a job after 10 years at home.

Anyway, went to the interview today, and I think it went well.  They had me fill out all the new hire paperwork  but I also had to take a very involved, complicated test of nursing knowledge.  So... they said if I passed the test and my references and background check come back ok that I'd have the job!  So here's hoping I passed the test (because I'm pretty sure the rest is ok)


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> I think Hannah looks a lot like Jennifer Garner- except cuter!  So; did you finish the skirt?
> 
> For those who are following my job saga;  I've been looking for part time nursing work.  I'm so naiive, I really thought it would be easier, but even in nursing it's hard to get a job after 10 years at home.
> 
> Anyway, went to the interview today, and I think it went well.  They had me fill out all the new hire paperwork  but I also had to take a very involved, complicated test of nursing knowledge.  So... they said if I passed the test and my references and background check come back ok that I'd have the job!  So here's hoping I passed the test (because I'm pretty sure the rest is ok)



Yay!!!!!!! I'm sure you passed it!  Now even less time to sew!

Nini


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

OK, guys, I have a slight problem...

I bought some dress-up outfits at a steal at our local consignment sale.  I thought I'd use the tops and make tutus for the bottoms.  Well, DNiece tried Cinderella on, and the tutu looks great, but the top is too short.  I thought about cutting off the middle panel and attaching it to another shirt, but I want something fancy.  DS will be in his Prince Charming costume, so I want her to feel equally as special (i.e., not just a Cinderella tshirt).  Any ideas?  An easy shirt to sew?  A cute way to embellish a blue tshirt?  Adding material to this shirt?  She says the sleeves are itchy, so I'd have to line those somehow if I ended up just adding material.  This is for dinner at 1900.

Here's the top:





I hiked up the tutu for the purpose of the pic, but it looks more like Jasmerella.


----------



## tadamom

Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!


----------



## froggy33

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, guys, I have a slight problem...
> 
> I bought some dress-up outfits at a steal at our local consignment sale.  I thought I'd use the tops and make tutus for the bottoms.  Well, DNiece tried Cinderella on, and the tutu looks great, but the top is too short.  I thought about cutting off the middle panel and attaching it to another shirt, but I want something fancy.  DS will be in his Prince Charming costume, so I want her to feel equally as special (i.e., not just a Cinderella tshirt).  Any ideas?  An easy shirt to sew?  A cute way to embellish a blue tshirt?  Adding material to this shirt?  She says the sleeves are itchy, so I'd have to line those somehow if I ended up just adding material.  This is for dinner at 1900.
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hiked up the tutu for the purpose of the pic, but it looks more like Jasmerella.



Could you find a fabric that coordinates with the top and add a ruffle to the bottom?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I tried to post earlier today that I was praying for her...so sorry to read this and I will continue to pray for her family and so sorry for your loss too.


----------



## NaeNae

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



Oh I'm so sorry.  I'll definitly keep everyone in my prayers.


----------



## Colleen27

HeatherSue said:


> My best friend lives in Port Huron.  It sounds like you're pretty close to her.  I'm in the Kalamazoo area.





teresajoy said:


> My husband's Mom's family is from Lapeer, it sounds like you are west of there?





msumissa said:


> Well, hello Livonia, I am in Canton!



Wow, lots of MI folks here! We're pretty close to Port Huron, about 20 min from there, and that's where our closest craft/fabric stores are. 



bclydia said:


> I heard rumours that they had stopped having Esmeralda in the parks when they found male guests being too forward with her.  She was apparently too sexy!  Same rumour says that's why they stopped having Jack Sparrow out there too.  Too many Moms making passes at him!!
> 
> 
> So, my american friends.  I have a question to ask.  I am making up some cards for the Women of Faith conference next year and have run into a spelling dilemma.  Most of the cards are for Canadian friends.  There are a few though, who are american.  The problem is the quotes on them contain  the words color and honor.  In Canada (and Britain) we spell that colour and honour.  My question is this.... Do Americans know that we spell them this way or will they think I've made an error in having them printed?
> I hate to have someone think I can't spell (it's my own little pet peeve) but I don't know if they will be seen as a spelling error or just Canadian.
> Help!!  Thanks!!



I dunno, they've still got Jasmine and she's much sexier than Esmeralda. 

Personally, I'd understand the 'u's in color, honor, etc. but I grew up in a border town spending a lot of time in Canada. Probably some Americans would see those as misspellings. 



emcreative said:


> GENERAL QUESTION:
> Is anyone here a MLB fan who likes to go to games?  Lizzie has decided she would like "our day" to be to go to a Tigers game, and I can't decide if I should get "normal" tickets, or close seats with the frills...  I get torn between thinking we should go for the 'normal' mlb experience and that since it's a once in a lifetime thing, we should treat it that way.



Are you going to Comerica Park? If so, there isn't a bad seat in the place and I'd absolutely go with mid priced "normal" seats. The stadium is so much fun that it is almost a shame to have the really good seats with the waiter and all. We did that once and still ended up walking around so that the kids could ride the carousel and the ferris wheel, get their faces painted, and all that other fun ballgame stuff. We're big fans and have had everything from the very cheapest seats (even standing room, during the playoffs) to box seats with a waiter to luxury party box tickets courtesy of a friend's casino comps. Our favorite seats are infield/outfield lower deck boxes, because that's "catch a foul ball" territory.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



So sorry to hear that.  All of you will be in our prayers.



froggy33 said:


> Could you find a fabric that coordinates with the top and add a ruffle to the bottom?



Good idea!


----------



## emcreative

Colleen27 said:


> Are you going to Comerica Park? If so, there isn't a bad seat in the place and I'd absolutely go with mid priced "normal" seats. The stadium is so much fun that it is almost a shame to have the really good seats with the waiter and all. We did that once and still ended up walking around so that the kids could ride the carousel and the ferris wheel, get their faces painted, and all that other fun ballgame stuff. We're big fans and have had everything from the very cheapest seats (even standing room, during the playoffs) to box seats with a waiter to luxury party box tickets courtesy of a friend's casino comps. Our favorite seats are infield/outfield lower deck boxes, because that's "catch a foul ball" territory.



Yes, that's what we were thinking.  We were hoping to go this Thursday to the afternoon game, but grrrpayrollpeoplewhodontknowwhattheyaredoinggrr
seem to be standing in our way!
That's what was bugging me, too.  I would love to get her seats right by home plate or the dugout to watch the game...but you "miss" so much else that's the experience, y'know?


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> GENERAL QUESTION:
> Is anyone here a MLB fan who likes to go to games?  Lizzie has decided she would like "our day" to be to go to a Tigers game, and I can't decide if I should get "normal" tickets, or close seats with the frills...  I get torn between thinking we should go for the 'normal' mlb experience and that since it's a once in a lifetime thing, we should treat it that way.



Comerica Park is an awesome stadium!  We've had seats up high and been practically right on the feild.  You'll have fun either place.  I made the kids matching baseball sets last year but they never wore them to a game.

This was the early days of applique for me


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> Comerica Park is an awesome stadium!  We've had seats up high and been practically right on the feild.  You'll have fun either place.  I made the kids matching baseball sets last year but they never wore them to a game.
> 
> This was the early days of applique for me



SOOOO cute!  LOL It looks like an awesome applique job to me!
Since Lizzie's clothing of choice appears to be the Patricia tunic, I was thinking of making her one with at least the old English "D" on the back.  I'm not very creative!  Of course, she told me of her decision to go to a ballgame RIGHT AFTER we checked out at Joann's, so I don't have anything for it yet.


----------



## revrob

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I'm so sorry to hear this!  I'll be praying for you all!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> I think Hannah looks a lot like Jennifer Garner- except cuter!  So; did you finish the skirt?
> 
> For those who are following my job saga;  I've been looking for part time nursing work.  I'm so naiive, I really thought it would be easier, but even in nursing it's hard to get a job after 10 years at home.
> 
> Anyway, went to the interview today, and I think it went well.  They had me fill out all the new hire paperwork  but I also had to take a very involved, complicated test of nursing knowledge.  So... they said if I passed the test and my references and background check come back ok that I'd have the job!  So here's hoping I passed the test (because I'm pretty sure the rest is ok)



I will keep praying that you passed the test but so far so good right!? 

I bet you will get the job!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ireland_nicole said:


> ok; you need nylon chiffon, not regular chiffon, it's a completely different fabric that doesn't fray (and trust me, that's reaaaaaaalllllllllly important.)
> the only place I've seen it at reasonable prices is afc-express.com  they do costuming fabrics.  The nylon chiffon comes in loads of colors and is only $1.54 / yd although shipping ran me about $10.  fwiw, I'm making 16" pettis and they take 10 yards each.
> .



I love this place. I placed an order on July 4. Not expecting to get it very soon since it was the holiday.They called me that day!! to tell me they were on extended holiday and would mail it on Thursday. I had it Friday!! In my order, I mad a comment about getting printed nylong chiffon or organdy. They called and left a message to look at thier site next month, they would have the animal print. 

They also have "split" rolls. You can order 2" widths of the colored chiffon. How easy it that for a fluff!! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I found some more of the fabric a few days later and waited and waited for the auction to finally end and I won them both.  The two fabrics were three yards each and the seller gave me a package of the pillow Fronts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



How cool is this packaging. Has anyone seen packaged fabric like this?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I am so sorry.    Praying for you, for the loss of your friend, and for her husband and family.


----------



## brandilee8299

Has anyone seen this custom Disney outfit before or know who made it?  Over the past year I've been collecting some of my favorite outfits and sewers, but of course now that I am ready to order I can't seem to find who made this and it's the one I'd like.  I could have sworn I got it on here.  If not it was from someone on Ebay.  I almost remember the lady having a website too that I booked, but haven't come across it.  Any help would be very much appreciated!






[/IMG]


----------



## ireland_nicole

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This is my first Simply Sweet, I haven't made one before because DD says she doesn't like Dresses.   I had a request from someone to make a sundress and I thought this would be the perfect pattern.
> 
> It was very easy to do except for the gathering in the tiny 1/4 inch seam allowance.    It was almost impossible so I used 1/2 inch.  Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> I have three more cut out and ready to sew but I need to run up to JoAnn's and get some elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for some Dalmations fabric to make DD an outfit for our trip and I found some on  and the auction was ending really late and I forgot to rebid on it so the other bidder got it for 3.47
> 
> I found some more of the fabric a few days later and waited and waited for the auction to finally end and I won them both.  The two fabrics were three yards each and the seller gave me a package of the pillow Fronts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the packages


Great job on the dress; love the dalmation fabric!



tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!


I'm so sorry; I'll be praying for the family.


2cutekidz said:


> Comerica Park is an awesome stadium!  We've had seats up high and been practically right on the feild.  You'll have fun either place.  I made the kids matching baseball sets last year but they never wore them to a game.
> 
> This was the early days of applique for me


Those are sooooo cute!  Is that Carla C's raglan done sleeveless?


SallyfromDE said:


> I love this place. I placed an order on July 4. Not expecting to get it very soon since it was the holiday.They called me that day!! to tell me they were on extended holiday and would mail it on Thursday. I had it Friday!! In my order, I mad a comment about getting printed nylong chiffon or organdy. They called and left a message to look at thier site next month, they would have the animal print.
> 
> They also have "split" rolls. You can order 2" widths of the colored chiffon. How easy it that for a fluff!!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is this packaging. Has anyone seen packaged fabric like this?



I love them too; great news on the animal print; I "need" some.  I wish I'd noticed the rolls though before I ordered 20 yards 2 weeks ago.


----------



## revrob

brandilee8299 said:


> Has anyone seen this custom Disney outfit before or know who made it?  Over the past year I've been collecting some of my favorite outfits and sewers, but of course now that I am ready to order I can't seem to find who made this and it's the one I'd like.  I could have sworn I got it on here.  If not it was from someone on Ebay.  I almost remember the lady having a website too that I booked, but haven't come across it.  Any help would be very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



It very much looks like jennaclaireboutique to me.  She (as far as I know) is not a member here - she sells her beautiful designs on a very popular auction site.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

brandilee8299 said:


> Has anyone seen this custom Disney outfit before or know who made it?  Over the past year I've been collecting some of my favorite outfits and sewers, but of course now that I am ready to order I can't seem to find who made this and it's the one I'd like.  I could have sworn I got it on here.  If not it was from someone on Ebay.  I almost remember the lady having a website too that I booked, but haven't come across it.  Any help would be very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Jennaclaireboutique..her outfits are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! And also VERRRRRY PRICEY!!!!!


----------



## msumissa

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I am so sorry for yours and their loss.  I will say a prayer for them.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys, 

LOVE all that has been posted - cool Dalmation fabric!!

Question for those sewing for Collin's big give - is anyone else making an outfit for him? If so, he wears a size 8 tshirt - does that mean a S or a M in a kids shirt???????? I dont know which size to do - lol - his chest measurement is 27".

Praying steadfastly for Keri's family - 

Tomorrow my Mom leaves for Brazil!!! Should have pictures in a week or so of the women with their wristlets!! Thanks again everyone!! Pray for them as they travel if you could!

Thanks!!


----------



## kidneygirl

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I am so sorry.  It's so hard to lose someone, especially when they are so young.  My BIL passed away a few weeks before his 33rd birthday.  I wasn't able to go to the funeral (we were at the hospital waiting for our DD to be born), but from what I've been told, it's so much harder to attend a funeral of someone so young than someone who lived a long, full life.  My prayers go out to you and your friend's family during this difficult time.


----------



## CastleCreations

emcreative said:


> **Disclaimer***  I DID NOT MAKE THIS DRESS  ***Disclaimer***
> 
> One day Hannah was peering over my shoulder when another member posted her daughter wearing this dress that her mother had made.  Hannah totally fell in love with it.  Of course then I had to break her heart and tell her Momma was NO WHERE NEAR the skill level required to make a Feliz.
> 
> A few days after that, we stumbled on it again elsewhere on the internet, and Hannah had to have it (it was fate, right?).  After a few days of bugging she finally got me to take her out for some pictures of it.  I thought the original creator/owner might get a kick out of seeing the dress again, and the happy little girl who loves wearing it!



Ha! I LOVE IT!! You should come and be my photographer. She looks beautiful in it. My mother doesn't frequent this site, but I will show her the pictures. Your pictures came out great. I'm glad she loves the dress. My mother will love seeing the pictures. Thanks for posting...Lisa


----------



## HeatherSue

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



Oh Amy, I'm so sorry.    I will pray for her family, and for you.


----------



## mom2rtk

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



How tragic. I lost a 37 year old girlfriend to a heart attack 12 years ago and am still greatly saddened by it. Prayers to your friend's family (and to you).


----------



## HeatherSue

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, guys, I have a slight problem...
> 
> I bought some dress-up outfits at a steal at our local consignment sale.  I thought I'd use the tops and make tutus for the bottoms.  Well, DNiece tried Cinderella on, and the tutu looks great, but the top is too short.  I thought about cutting off the middle panel and attaching it to another shirt, but I want something fancy.  DS will be in his Prince Charming costume, so I want her to feel equally as special (i.e., not just a Cinderella tshirt).  Any ideas?  An easy shirt to sew?  A cute way to embellish a blue tshirt?  Adding material to this shirt?  She says the sleeves are itchy, so I'd have to line those somehow if I ended up just adding material.  This is for dinner at 1900.
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hiked up the tutu for the purpose of the pic, but it looks more like Jasmerella.


That sure looks adorable with the tutu hiked up!  Jasmerella! 

I would do as someone else suggested and buy a matching fabric and add a ruffle to the bottom.  Or, you could just add a band to the bottom of it so it stays tucked into the tutu.



CastleCreations said:


> Ha! I LOVE IT!! You should come and be my photographer. She looks beautiful in it. My mother doesn't frequent this site, but I will show her the pictures. Your pictures came out great. I'm glad she loves the dress. My mother will love seeing the pictures. Thanks for posting...Lisa



I thought that was the dress your mom made!


----------



## kimmylaj

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



oh i am so sorry, that is so sad, i remember when you originally posted. i am saddened to hear that. prayers for you and her family


----------



## anggye

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



My heart and prayers go out to you, her husband and children. I have tears in my eyes while typing this. I lost my mom at a young ageand I always have trouble reading about other kids in the same situation.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> I'm going to Walmart later today, remind me, do you want the one with something in the background or without, and how much do you need?



It is the red and white skull and crossbones with a knife in the mouth. Just plain black no embossing.  Please let me know if they have it.  I need 3 yards.

Thanks so much.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I am truly sorry that her life in not with her family any longer.  I know that she is peaceful and my prayers for her family and for you.


----------



## momtoprincess A

ireland_nicole said:


> For those who are following my job saga;  I've been looking for part time nursing work.  I'm so naiive, I really thought it would be easier, but even in nursing it's hard to get a job after 10 years at home.
> 
> Anyway, went to the interview today, and I think it went well.  They had me fill out all the new hire paperwork  but I also had to take a very involved, complicated test of nursing knowledge.  So... they said if I passed the test and my references and background check come back ok that I'd have the job!  So here's hoping I passed the test (because I'm pretty sure the rest is ok)




Sending positive energy your way.


----------



## momtoprincess A

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I'm so sorry.


----------



## bclydia

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



Oh, her poor babies! Oh, that's so sad.  I will pray for her family.


----------



## VBAndrea

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.  My heart goes out to her family and dear friends.  I can't even begin to imagine dealing with something so tragic.  I so hope the family heals as best as possible.


----------



## Adi12982

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I am sooooo soooo saddened to hear this.  Her family and friends will be in my prayers.


----------



## emcreative

CastleCreations said:


> Ha! I LOVE IT!! You should come and be my photographer. She looks beautiful in it. My mother doesn't frequent this site, but I will show her the pictures. Your pictures came out great. I'm glad she loves the dress. My mother will love seeing the pictures. Thanks for posting...Lisa




Oh Lisa, that reminds me...did you see there was a picture of Brent posted on the DisBoards today?  If not let me know and I'll email you to the trip report! 

And if I'm ever in town, let me know and of course I would take pictures for you!


----------



## CastleCreations

emcreative said:


> Oh Lisa, that reminds me...did you see there was a picture of Brent posted on the DisBoards today?  If not let me know and I'll email you to the trip report!
> 
> And if I'm ever in town, let me know and of course I would take pictures for you!



I haven't seen it...can you PM it to me...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



Oh Amy I'm so sorry.  As most people on here know, I lost my BFF a year and a half ago.  She left behind a 3 year old and a 3 month old so I know exactly what you are going through.  Feel free to PM me if you need to chat.


----------



## karebear1

*Amy....* so sorry to hear about your friend. Prayers still being sent in behalf of her DH, children and friends.


----------



## 2cutekidz

brandilee8299 said:


> Has anyone seen this custom Disney outfit before or know who made it?  Over the past year I've been collecting some of my favorite outfits and sewers, but of course now that I am ready to order I can't seem to find who made this and it's the one I'd like.  I could have sworn I got it on here.  If not it was from someone on Ebay.  I almost remember the lady having a website too that I booked, but haven't come across it.  Any help would be very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I see you got your answer - jennaclaireboutique on ebay.  I recgonized her model. She is not a DISer.



ireland_nicole said:


> Those are sooooo cute!  Is that Carla C's raglan done sleeveless?



Nope - it's a butterick pattern for a hoodie, I just left the sleeves off.  It was huge on him last year, but fits perfectly this year


----------



## lovesdumbo

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



So sad.  Prayers for her family.


----------



## ireland_nicole

2cutekidz said:


> Nope - it's a butterick pattern for a hoodie, I just left the sleeves off.  It was huge on him last year, but fits perfectly this year



Darn... I hate commercial patterns, but I love the idea of the sleeveless hoodie.  Here it's so darn hot most of the year, and to be honest I'm getting a little tired of just embellishing t-shirts for him; I wanna mix it up a little.


----------



## MouseTriper

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!


Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and her husband and kids.  Those poor little ones, it just breaks my heart!  I am so sorry!


----------



## BeccaG

Hello disboutiquers, I am jealous of your talent.  I was wondering if any of you had ever made a Disney ring sling to carry your baby in or know someone who has?  Thanks in advance for your response!


----------



## jerenaud

BeccaG said:


> Hello disboutiquers, I am jealous of your talent.  I was wondering if any of you had ever made a Disney ring sling to carry your baby in or know someone who has?  Thanks in advance for your response!



What a great idea!  If you haven't already, check out www.thebabywearer.com  - it's all about slings, and there are links to various directions, vendors, and people who make custom slings.  Without a doubt you could find someone who would make you a Disney sling, especially if you found the fabric.  I imagine that you'd want to pair cotton with something else, to make it more supportive, but it could certainly be done!

Erica


----------



## BeccaG

jerenaud said:


> What a great idea!  If you haven't already, check out www.thebabywearer.com  - it's all about slings, and there are links to various directions, vendors, and people who make custom slings.  Without a doubt you could find someone who would make you a Disney sling, especially if you found the fabric.  I imagine that you'd want to pair cotton with something else, to make it more supportive, but it could certainly be done!
> 
> Erica



I actually saw one there they had on a swap, it was reversible duponi silk I believe.  One side was red with black mickey cut-outs on the tail, the other was black with red mickeys.  I never found someone to make one there, but I could always check again.


----------



## mickimousemama

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> LOVE all that has been posted - cool Dalmation fabric!!
> 
> Question for those sewing for Collin's big give - is anyone else making an outfit for him? If so, he wears a size 8 tshirt - does that mean a S or a M in a kids shirt???????? I dont know which size to do - lol - his chest measurement is 27".
> 
> Praying steadfastly for Keri's family -
> 
> Tomorrow my Mom leaves for Brazil!!! Should have pictures in a week or so of the women with their wristlets!! Thanks again everyone!! Pray for them as they travel if you could!
> 
> Thanks!!



You would want to do a size medium if he wears an 8, generally boy sizes are XS-4/5 S-6/7 M-8/10  L-10/12 XL-14/16


----------



## ibesue

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Heather,
> 
> I picked a very complicated tink to start out with and it is kicking my A$$.  I use PS4 but it is still coming out poor quality and not picking up the eyes correctly.  I am just going to walk away for awhile.



Sometimes, the faces do come out looking poorly.  That is why I look for designs with easy faces.   The disney jewels are great for this.  I have done many designs that are ruined in the last few steps of the face.



twob4him said:


> Is this not exactly what I was wishing for????????....a backstage pass to Disney's Costuming Dept....and why are those seamstresses not on this thread???hmmmmm????? I sooooo want to walk around and touch all of those dresses......I feel faint



So I checked last night for any similar jobs at Disneyland.  I will be checking that weekly!  I would drive 30 minutes for that job!



sahm1000 said:


> Quick question.........I know someone made their daughter the converse tennis shoes with the bling on the toe cap..........Leslie maybe?  I was just wondering how you did it and has anyone ever done the designs that I've seen on the  sites that are really expensive?  I just ordered the Target version of the Converse tennis shoes (made by Converse but somehow different) in pink and black and want to "bling" them up.  By the way, they are buy one get one half off so it really helps with the price if you're looking for them.



Oh, I want to know that too!


----------



## ibesue

tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I am so sad to hear this news.  I will keep her family in my prayers.



2cutekidz said:


> Comerica Park is an awesome stadium!  We've had seats up high and been practically right on the feild.  You'll have fun either place.  I made the kids matching baseball sets last year but they never wore them to a game.
> 
> This was the early days of applique for me



So cute!  



revrob said:


> It very much looks like jennaclaireboutique to me.  She (as far as I know) is not a member here - she sells her beautiful designs on a very popular auction site.



I love her designs!  I recognize her little one too!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> LOVE all that has been posted - cool Dalmation fabric!!
> 
> Question for those sewing for Collin's big give - is anyone else making an outfit for him? If so, he wears a size 8 tshirt - does that mean a S or a M in a kids shirt???????? I dont know which size to do - lol - his chest measurement is 27".
> 
> Praying steadfastly for Keri's family -
> 
> Tomorrow my Mom leaves for Brazil!!! Should have pictures in a week or so of the women with their wristlets!! Thanks again everyone!! Pray for them as they travel if you could!
> 
> Thanks!!



Can't wait for the pictures from you mom.  I bet she has an amazing trip.



BeccaG said:


> Hello disboutiquers, I am jealous of your talent.  I was wondering if any of you had ever made a Disney ring sling to carry your baby in or know someone who has?  Thanks in advance for your response!



My DD wanted me to make a disney one for her, but we never got around to it.  Sounds cute!


----------



## minnie2

FABULOUS new creations!  You all are such an inspiration daily!

Amy-  I am so sorry for your loss and that families.  

Here is a skirt I have been working on for Nikki's 10th bday at WDW.  We are going to CRT for Breakfast.  I still need to make the shirt but I wanted to show you all the skirt.
The embroidery designs are Heather's  I LOVE them!  Nikki actually sat watching the machine stitch out all 17 of them!  She loved seeing them be created.  They stitched out perfect!  Heather you ROCK!!!!!
There are 3 castles all in different colors,  3 coaches in different color combos,  2 wands, 6 hearts with different sayings and 3 crowns all different.  I think that is it...











Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Here is a skirt I have been working on for Nikki's 10th bday at WDW.  We are going to CRT for Breakfast.  I still need to make the shirt but I wanted to show you all the skirt.
> The embroidery designs are Heather's  I LOVE them!  Nikki actually sat watching the machine stitch out all 17 of them!  She loved seeing them be created.  They stitched out perfect!  Heather you ROCK!!!!!
> There are 3 castles all in different colors,  3 coaches in different color combos,  2 wands, 6 hearts with different sayings and 3 crowns all different.  I think that is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...



Gorgeous!  Can't wait to see it with the top!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> I was the one teresa measured for!!  I have made one and it turned out really well!!  I follow that martha stewart link pretty close.
> This is what I would do for a 12".  Remember this is a 2 layer skirt.  I am explaining just for one layer - so multiply by 2!!
> Take her waist measurement times 2.  This is made with satin.  Make about 7.5 X 2 x waist".  So this would be about 3" long once folded over and with seam.  For the first 4" tier of chiffon, I do about a 130" length (This will be a ruffle of about 2.5 depending on waist size).  For the second 4" tier I do about 320" length (again about a ruffle factor of 2.5), and for the 2" ruffle I do 1620" length (a ruffle factor of 5).
> This will give you a length of about 12".  When you do the math with chiffon at 54", you would need just over 5 yards.  I get my chiffon at afc-express.com for $1.54 a yard.  Plus they now have pre cut rolls.  For example a 90 yard roll of 2" chiffon!  That will save a ton of time!!!
> 
> Some tips: start from the bottom up.  Cut and ruffle the 2"ruffle first, attach to 2nd tier, then ruffle 2nd tier and so on.  WAY easier!!
> Also, on my brother I just adjust the tension to ruffle the chiffon.  I tested on some scrap strips to figure it out!  So really no actual hand gathering or ruffler foot!
> 
> They aren't too bad, a little time consuming, but I am hoping the pre-cut rolls will help!!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jessica


I would love to see a picture of this!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, guys, I have a slight problem...
> 
> I bought some dress-up outfits at a steal at our local consignment sale.  I thought I'd use the tops and make tutus for the bottoms.  Well, DNiece tried Cinderella on, and the tutu looks great, but the top is too short.  I thought about cutting off the middle panel and attaching it to another shirt, but I want something fancy.  DS will be in his Prince Charming costume, so I want her to feel equally as special (i.e., not just a Cinderella tshirt).  Any ideas?  An easy shirt to sew?  A cute way to embellish a blue tshirt?  Adding material to this shirt?  She says the sleeves are itchy, so I'd have to line those somehow if I ended up just adding material.  This is for dinner at 1900.
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hiked up the tutu for the purpose of the pic, but it looks more like Jasmerella.



I was thinking the same thing as others - add a ruffle to the bottom of the shirt.



tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



Oh, I am so sorry.  This is so sad.



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, lots of MI folks here! We're pretty close to Port Huron, about 20 min from there, and that's where our closest craft/fabric stores are.



Don't forget this Michigander!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Here is a skirt I have been working on for Nikki's 10th bday at WDW.  We are going to CRT for Breakfast.  I still need to make the shirt but I wanted to show you all the skirt.
> The embroidery designs are Heather's  I LOVE them!  Nikki actually sat watching the machine stitch out all 17 of them!  She loved seeing them be created.  They stitched out perfect!  Heather you ROCK!!!!!
> There are 3 castles all in different colors,  3 coaches in different color combos,  2 wands, 6 hearts with different sayings and 3 crowns all different.  I think that is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...



It is lovely.  The patterns do come out so very nice.


----------



## angel23321

Amy..I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. My heart goes out for those children.


----------



## angel23321

minnie2 said:


> FABULOUS new creations!  You all are such an inspiration daily!
> 
> Amy-  I am so sorry for your loss and that families.
> 
> Here is a skirt I have been working on for Nikki's 10th bday at WDW.  We are going to CRT for Breakfast.  I still need to make the shirt but I wanted to show you all the skirt.
> The embroidery designs are Heather's  I LOVE them!  Nikki actually sat watching the machine stitch out all 17 of them!  She loved seeing them be created.  They stitched out perfect!  Heather you ROCK!!!!!
> There are 3 castles all in different colors,  3 coaches in different color combos,  2 wands, 6 hearts with different sayings and 3 crowns all different.  I think that is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NiniMorris

Why or why is it so difficult to find a simple 'Ariel' sea foam or 'Belle' yellow?

I want to make a sun dress for the girls...I have my idea...just can't find any fabric suitable for a sun dress!  Everything is either too scratchy or too warm.  And of course I only have 17 days to make it!

I'm going to go cry quietly in my room for a while...and then go shopping again!

Nini


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Why or why is it so difficult to find a simple 'Ariel' sea foam or 'Belle' yellow?
> 
> I want to make a sun dress for the girls...I have my idea...just can't find any fabric suitable for a sun dress!  Everything is either too scratchy or too warm.  And of course I only have 17 days to make it!
> 
> I'm going to go cry quietly in my room for a while...and then go shopping again!
> 
> Nini



I'm not sure what you have in mind, but for the sundresses that I make, I use quilters blenders fabrics.  Sometimes it's difficult to find the exact shade, but I've had pretty good luck so far. Maybe check the quilting section?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, guys, I have a slight problem...
> 
> I bought some dress-up outfits at a steal at our local consignment sale.  I thought I'd use the tops and make tutus for the bottoms.  Well, DNiece tried Cinderella on, and the tutu looks great, but the top is too short.  I thought about cutting off the middle panel and attaching it to another shirt, but I want something fancy.  DS will be in his Prince Charming costume, so I want her to feel equally as special (i.e., not just a Cinderella tshirt).  Any ideas?  An easy shirt to sew?  A cute way to embellish a blue tshirt?  Adding material to this shirt?  She says the sleeves are itchy, so I'd have to line those somehow if I ended up just adding material.  This is for dinner at 1900.
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hiked up the tutu for the purpose of the pic, but it looks more like Jasmerella.



I love the idea, and it dosen't look awful to me at all!  I do thin a simple ruffle on the bottom of the shirt will solve your issues though.



minnie2 said:


> FABULOUS new creations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...



This looks great!


Amy, sorry for your loss.  What a tragedy.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Liam's outfit




Back of the shirt




Front of the shirts




Aidan's outfit

In other news my sil is in the hospital right now being induced. So we will see our new little niece very soon!! Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers today. They told her she might have to have a c-section due to issues with her hips. So excited for the new little princess!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneymommieof2 said:


> Liam's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's outfit
> 
> In other news my sil is in the hospital right now being induced. So we will see our new little niece very soon!! Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers today. They told her she might have to have a c-section due to issues with her hips. So excited for the new little princess!



The outfits are awesome!! Praying for mama and princess now.


----------



## Sapper383

Arrgghhh.....

My little princess 4, wants a fairies outfit for when we go to disney in less than 3 weeks....so...I purchased the simplicity faries pattern and it arrived today.............I'm starting to have a melt down, it looks so hard, I've only previously made the carla c stripwork dress and only started sewing about a month ago!!!!!

Has anyone made one of the fairies dresses using this pattern??? If so could you please let me know how hard you found it

And to top it all off she keeps changing her mind on which fairy she wants to be...aarrrggghhh

Thanks

Sam


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...


Beautiful, and just perfect for her age and the occasion!



NiniMorris said:


> Why or why is it so difficult to find a simple 'Ariel' sea foam or 'Belle' yellow?
> 
> I want to make a sun dress for the girls...I have my idea...just can't find any fabric suitable for a sun dress!  Everything is either too scratchy or too warm.  And of course I only have 17 days to make it!
> 
> I'm going to go cry quietly in my room for a while...and then go shopping again!
> 
> Nini


Good luck today with your search!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Liam's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's outfit
> 
> In other news my sil is in the hospital right now being induced. So we will see our new little niece very soon!! Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers today. They told her she might have to have a c-section due to issues with her hips. So excited for the new little princess!



Those are so cool!  And congrats on the new niece.


----------



## momtoprincess A

Help!!!

I'm trying to attach a twirl skirt to a tee shirt but not sure how to do it.
The skirt seems so heavy ~ should I reinforce the shirt somehow or will it be able to hold the weight of the skirt.


----------



## mickimousemama

I am trying to see if there is such a fabric that has the mickey shaped balloons on it, has anyone ever seen any?


----------



## Rebecuberduber

First off, I am so sorry to hear about Keri.  That is so unbelievably sad.  It seems like that all just happened so fast!  Praying for her family and for her friends.



minnie2 said:


> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...



This is so wonderful!  Great job, and great applique designs!  I can't wait to see it with the top!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Liam's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's outfit
> 
> In other news my sil is in the hospital right now being induced. So we will see our new little niece very soon!! Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers today. They told her she might have to have a c-section due to issues with her hips. So excited for the new little princess!



Congrats on the new niece!  Prayers that all goes smoothly for her!  Love the outfits.  The Jedi / Yoda outfit is so funny.  That will be so cute!  Er, cool, depending how old the boy is .  (I keep getting reprimanded by my four-year-old, these days for calling him 'cute'.  "Not cute, Mom.  Cool.")


----------



## bclydia

minnie2 said:


>


This is lovely!  What a great way to use Heather's designs.  I'm thinking of something similar with lots of different characters from different movies.



NiniMorris said:


> Why or why is it so difficult to find a simple 'Ariel' sea foam or 'Belle' yellow?
> 
> I want to make a sun dress for the girls...I have my idea...just can't find any fabric suitable for a sun dress!  Everything is either too scratchy or too warm.  And of course I only have 17 days to make it!
> 
> I'm going to go cry quietly in my room for a while...and then go shopping again!
> 
> Nini


I agree with Shannon.   Try the quilting sections of your store.  I found a lovely green pattern with little gold swirls on it the other day that just screams Ariel.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Liam's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's outfit
> 
> In other news my sil is in the hospital right now being induced. So we will see our new little niece very soon!! Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers today. They told her she might have to have a c-section due to issues with her hips. So excited for the new little princess!



Those outfits are great! They will love them!!!!
Congratulations on your new princess.  Hope she arrives safe and healthy!



Sapper383 said:


> Arrgghhh.....
> 
> My little princess 4, wants a fairies outfit for when we go to disney in less than 3 weeks....so...I purchased the simplicity faries pattern and it arrived today.............I'm starting to have a melt down, it looks so hard, I've only previously made the carla c stripwork dress and only started sewing about a month ago!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone made one of the fairies dresses using this pattern??? If so could you please let me know how hard you found it
> 
> And to top it all off she keeps changing her mind on which fairy she wants to be...aarrrggghhh
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam


Wish I could offer  you some help but I think this is beyond my  skill level.  
I'm sure someone here will have some ideas for you.



momtoprincess A said:


> Help!!!
> 
> I'm trying to attach a twirl skirt to a tee shirt but not sure how to do it.
> The skirt seems so heavy ~ should I reinforce the shirt somehow or will it be able to hold the weight of the skirt.



I think that if you topstitch the seam, it should hold.  I don't know how  you could reinforce a t-shirt.  
Maybe someone here has some ideas!



mickimousemama said:


> I am trying to see if there is such a fabric that has the mickey shaped balloons on it, has anyone ever seen any?



I've never seen any.  Although, it would be great! I wish there was a request line into Disney.  "Umm, Hello.  I'd like to request fabric and scrapbooking supplies be made with the following themes..."


----------



## lynnanddbyz

disneymommieof2 said:


> Liam's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Jedi Shirt and the Yoda Pants.  I will have to see if my very picky 8yo will go for this.  He is Star Wars crazy. We just got back from Disney last week.  Still trying to recover.  We wore Star Wars tshirts on our MGM Day.  And he got to do the Jedi Training.  He was in heaven.  I will post pictures soon.


----------



## ireland_nicole

momtoprincess A said:


> Help!!!
> 
> I'm trying to attach a twirl skirt to a tee shirt but not sure how to do it.
> The skirt seems so heavy ~ should I reinforce the shirt somehow or will it be able to hold the weight of the skirt.



I make twirl tshirt dresses for DD a lot.  I've found that as long as I topstitch, they're fine.  Sometimes I also add a trim like ribbon, etc. over the top.  When I sew that down, it adds another couple of rows of stitching.  But I don't think it "needs" it, DD just likes the way it looks.

I posted already, but if it helps, here's a pic of one I did last week.


----------



## jham

Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



OMG; I Love, love, love, love, love, love this!!! Perfect!!!

Heather

I saw the awesome halloween designs... but ya know, *Some* of us are planning Christmas trips and really, really, really, really, really need some Christmas designs.  Plllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssee!


----------



## emcreative

jham said:


>




This is adorable, and she looks so cute in it!  Makes me wish we were visiting on Halloween!



ireland_nicole said:


> Heather
> 
> I saw the awesome halloween designs... but ya know, *Some* of us are planning Christmas trips and really, really, really, really, really need some Christmas designs.  Plllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssee!



I second that! (I know she's got some in the works, though!)


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Sapper383 said:


> Arrgghhh.....
> 
> My little princess 4, wants a fairies outfit for when we go to disney in less than 3 weeks....so...I purchased the simplicity faries pattern and it arrived today.............I'm starting to have a melt down, it looks so hard, I've only previously made the carla c stripwork dress and only started sewing about a month ago!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone made one of the fairies dresses using this pattern??? If so could you please let me know how hard you found it
> 
> And to top it all off she keeps changing her mind on which fairy she wants to be...aarrrggghhh
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam



Got this pattern too and it does look a little scary.  Not sure if I have time to make it as we leave in 19 days!  I am thinking of casing JHam...look!



jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



LOVE THIS! I thinkI just convinced Sara beth to wear this to the MNSSHP instead of a silvermist dress!


----------



## HLAuburn

ireland_nicole said:


> Heather
> 
> I saw the awesome halloween designs... but ya know, *Some* of us are planning Christmas trips and really, really, really, really, really need some Christmas designs.  Plllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssee!




I agree!


----------



## Sapper383

mommyof2princesses said:


> Got this pattern too and it does look a little scary.  Not sure if I have time to make it as we leave in 19 days!  I am thinking of casing JHam...look!



Looking at the dresses, I thought it would be easy, but I took the pattern out and the instructions and promptly put them away......I would love to see one that someone has made.

Great Halloween dress...we're also going to MNSSHP, but just finished making the families dalmation costumes...


----------



## adoptionmomma4

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



I LOVE this set.  I am losing it now.  I do not know what to make Kate for our upcoming trip.  Now I think she needs something Halloween for our MK day on 10/7.  We are doing MNSSHP that night, so I will have her change into her costume which I am pretty sure will be Tiana inspired.  Ahhhh!!!!  There are too many outfits to make and not nearly enough time.  I love the classic Mickey colors so I have no idea what to do.  I can not waste all my time planning.  I need to get started like yesterday.

On a different note.  Katie started preschool today.   I made her (my first ever) portrait peasant dress.  Why have I not made one sooner?  I love this pattern.  She was the talk of the class.  Her teachers loved it and I was so proud when she said "my Mommy made my dress."  I will post pics tonight.  She has a cheer party at a bounce place, Leanne has cheer practice for both her teams and Cameron has football.... all at the same time.  I better get busy.


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



I LOOOOVVVVVEEEE this!  It is so stinkin' cute!   LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!


----------



## Mirb1214

jham said:


> Yay!



That is ABSOLUTELY adorable!  I Love it!  Are your tier 2 and 3 the same width strips or is tier 3 longer?  I made my first patchwork this weekend and it was !  I copied the Hobby Lobby bandana idea and it could be that my colors didn't coordinate the best in the world but I KNOW that my patches didn't line up vertically.  Should they have?


----------



## jham

Mirb1214 said:


> That is ABSOLUTELY adorable!  I Love it!  Are your tier 2 and 3 the same width strips or is tier 3 longer?  I made my first patchwork this weekend and it was !  I copied the Hobby Lobby bandana idea and it could be that my colors didn't coordinate the best in the world but I KNOW that my patches didn't line up vertically.  Should they have?



I did it this way because I wanted my patches to line up vertically.  I enjoyed controlling which blocks would be touching each other!  So each tier was 8 blocks.  All blocks were cut 5 1/2" tall, (I used 1/4" ish seam allowance) the ruffle was just folded over.  First tier blocks were cut 7" wide, second tier were 13" wide (I don't remember now why I didn't do 14" but it all worked out in the end), 3rd tier were 26 1/2" and ruffle were 53" (2 26 1/2 stitched together.)  That way each blocked lined up with one block.  I used 4 prints so each vertical section had one of each and each tier had 2 of each.  clear as mud?


----------



## minnie2

disneymommieof2 said:


> Liam's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's outfit
> 
> In other news my sil is in the hospital right now being induced. So we will see our new little niece very soon!! Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers today. They told her she might have to have a c-section due to issues with her hips. So excited for the new little princess!


So cute!  



jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!


Love it!  Lily is so adorable!  the twirl factor is wonderful1

I am sensing a few mickey pumpkins in my future!


----------



## Sapper383

jham said:


> I did it this way because I wanted my patches to line up vertically.  I enjoyed controlling which blocks would be touching each other!  So each tier was 8 blocks.  All blocks were cut 5 1/2" tall, (I used 1/4" ish seam allowance) the ruffle was just folded over.  First tier blocks were cut 7" wide, second tier were 13" wide (I don't remember now why I didn't do 14" but it all worked out in the end), 3rd tier were 26 1/2" and ruffle were 53" (2 26 1/2 stitched together.)  That way each blocked lined up with one block.  I used 4 prints so each vertical section had one of each and each tier had 2 of each.  clear as mud?



Thank you so much, this sewing is still all new to me and you have explained that sooo well, I might even have a go at making one

Here is a Chip and Dale dress I made for our dinner at the Garden Grill, I love this pattern ( my 3rd dress now) and I am getting faster and better each time...thanks guys


----------



## jessica52877

So, is it bad that I didn't notice until page 38 that we were on a new thread! I glanced at page 17 and thought it was odd but didn't think much else about it until others mentioned the thread. So I have 37 pages to read up on!

Jeanne, love Lily's halloween outfit! Your pumpkin is perfect! I am so jealous of your trip! Can't wait to see the whole family all pumpkin'd out.


----------



## jham

Sapper383 said:


> Thank you so much, this sewing is still all new to me and you have explained that sooo well, I might even have a go at making one
> 
> Here is a Chip and Dale dress I made for our dinner at the Garden Grill, I love this pattern ( my 3rd dress now) and I am getting faster and better each time...thanks guys



so cute!  Someday I want to make a chip and dale outfit.  It would be good for a meal at Storyteller's Cafe at DL but no ressies there this trip.



jessica52877 said:


> So, is it bad that I didn't notice until page 38 that we were on a new thread! I glanced at page 17 and thought it was odd but didn't think much else about it until others mentioned the thread. So I have 37 pages to read up on!
> 
> Jeanne, love Lily's halloween outfit! Your pumpkin is perfect! I am so jealous of your trip! Can't wait to see the whole family all pumpkin'd out.



  I thought I was bad not noticing until several pages in!  I'm actually jealous of YOUR trip!!!  But I know you love DL and I do too.  Maybe next time.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sapper383 said:


> Looking at the dresses, I thought it would be easy, but I took the pattern out and the instructions and promptly put them away......I would love to see one that someone has made.
> 
> Great Halloween dress...we're also going to MNSSHP, but just finished making the families dalmation costumes...



I got this pattern, but it's more a future use. I think the patterns can be intimidating because of all the peices. Break it down into sections. If the outfit has pants, make those. If it has a top, then make that next. Just don't cut out everything at once and have a big pile of patterns. It will just look too intimidating. Then just read each little section at a time.You'll be okay. If you don't know what something means. Ask us. (I often do an internet search to see what something means and find some great sewing sites).


----------



## SallyfromDE

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



I love this!!


----------



## woodkins

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



That is adorable...great job


----------



## princessmom29

SallyfromDE said:


> I got this pattern, but it's more a future use. I think the patterns can be intimidating because of all the peices. Break it down into sections. If the outfit has pants, make those. If it has a top, then make that next. Just don't cut out everything at once and have a big pile of patterns. It will just look too intimidating. Then just read each little section at a time.You'll be okay. If you don't know what something means. Ask us. (I often do an internet search to see what something means and find some great sewing sites).



I did the faries pattern for DD for haloween this year. it looks like a lot of pieces, but it really wasn't that bad the petals for the skirt took a long time, but it really wasn't that hard, just time consuming.


----------



## luv2go2disney

Ok just driving by to see if I can get a little help...I am looking for the Mickey head with a santa hat.  I know I have seen outfits with that on it before & I am terrible with the search engine...I would also love to see any Christmas outfits posted as well.  I looked in the photobucket & there arent really any under Christmas.  TIA

Christi


----------



## Sapper383

SallyfromDE said:


> I got this pattern, but it's more a future use. I think the patterns can be intimidating because of all the peices. Break it down into sections. If the outfit has pants, make those. If it has a top, then make that next. Just don't cut out everything at once and have a big pile of patterns. It will just look too intimidating. Then just read each little section at a time.You'll be okay. If you don't know what something means. Ask us. (I often do an internet search to see what something means and find some great sewing sites).



Thank you so much for you help. I am such a novice I don't understand half of the sewing terms. I will certainly be asking...thanks again



princessmom29 said:


> I did the faries pattern for DD for haloween this year. it looks like a lot of pieces, but it really wasn't that bad the petals for the skirt took a long time, but it really wasn't that hard, just time consuming.



Thanks for your help, I think I will start it this week....if I ever get DD to stick to one Fairy!!! Could you please post a photo of your finished dress??

Thanks guys


----------



## carrie6466

I love the Halloween dress and the Chip and Dale.  These are great!  I've been MIA since my trip in July because a) it's a let down to me coming back home with nothing new planned and b) I've discovered facebook.  

That being as it may, I've booked a girls only trip for DD and I from 12/3 - 12/8 and I am looking for ideas for holiday outfits to make her.  School is starting back next week so I should have plenty of time to sew.  I will post a few pictures in a few days of some of the outfits I made for our July trip if anyone wants to see them!


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> Here is a skirt I have been working on for Nikki's 10th bday at WDW.  We are going to CRT for Breakfast.  I still need to make the shirt but I wanted to show you all the skirt.
> The embroidery designs are Heather's  I LOVE them!  Nikki actually sat watching the machine stitch out all 17 of them!  She loved seeing them be created.  They stitched out perfect!  Heather you ROCK!!!!!
> There are 3 castles all in different colors,  3 coaches in different color combos,  2 wands, 6 hearts with different sayings and 3 crowns all different.  I think that is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...


WOW!!! Beautiful!!!! Can't wait to see the whole thing!




disneymommieof2 said:


> Liam's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's outfit
> 
> In other news my sil is in the hospital right now being induced. So we will see our new little niece very soon!! Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers today. They told her she might have to have a c-section due to issues with her hips. So excited for the new little princess!


Those are great!  I'm sure they will be LOVED!!!

Congrats Auntie!



jham said:


>


WOW!  I really love that!  Great job on the pumpkin!



Sapper383 said:


> Thank you so much, this sewing is still all new to me and you have explained that sooo well, I might even have a go at making one
> 
> Here is a Chip and Dale dress I made for our dinner at the Garden Grill, I love this pattern ( my 3rd dress now) and I am getting faster and better each time...thanks guys


Great job!  Chip & Dale will love that!


----------



## Sapper383

carrie6466 said:


> I love the Halloween dress and the Chip and Dale.  These are great!  I've been MIA since my trip in July because a) it's a let down to me coming back home with nothing new planned and b) I've discovered facebook.
> 
> That being as it may, I've booked a girls only trip for DD and I from 12/3 - 12/8 and I am looking for ideas for holiday outfits to make her.  School is starting back next week so I should have plenty of time to sew.  I will post a few pictures in a few days of some of the outfits I made for our July trip if anyone wants to see them!



Thanks. I would love to see your photos, can't wait.


----------



## princessmom29

Sapper383 said:


> Thank you so much for you help. I am such a novice I don't understand half of the sewing terms. I will certainly be asking...thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, I think I will start it this week....if I ever get DD to stick to one Fairy!!! Could you please post a photo of your finished dress??
> 
> Thanks guys



We are about to run out to cheer practice. I will snag a pic when we get home and post it. I did rosetta btw.


----------



## Sapper383

princessmom29 said:


> We are about to run out to cheer practice. I will snag a pic when we get home and post it. I did rosetta btw.



Thank you so much


----------



## Rymer

well ladies...here is my 2nd attempt at making a patchwork twirl skirt.  this one was going much easier until my machine started acting up on the last tier.  I was using the tension gathering technique but the thread kept breaking!! I have no idea what was going on....any ideas? it was working fine then all of a sudden not working.  I had to gather the last tier by hand which really slowed me down and upset me.  I don't want to keep sewing if I have to do this by hand and my machine can't support a ruffler foot. ugh....anyway here's the skirt. (I didn't show her face due to the incident a few days ago...)


----------



## Rymer

don't know whats up w/ the 2nd posting thing but I deleted the pics at least.  we don't need 2 sets of pics of my bad sewing!! ha ha


----------



## ibesue

minnie2 said:


> Here is a skirt I have been working on for Nikki's 10th bday at WDW.  We are going to CRT for Breakfast.  I still need to make the shirt but I wanted to show you all the skirt.
> The embroidery designs are Heather's  I LOVE them!  Nikki actually sat watching the machine stitch out all 17 of them!  She loved seeing them be created.  They stitched out perfect!  Heather you ROCK!!!!!
> There are 3 castles all in different colors,  3 coaches in different color combos,  2 wands, 6 hearts with different sayings and 3 crowns all different.  I think that is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...



So very cute!  I can't wait to see the whole outfit modeled!!



NiniMorris said:


> Why or why is it so difficult to find a simple 'Ariel' sea foam or 'Belle' yellow?
> 
> I want to make a sun dress for the girls...I have my idea...just can't find any fabric suitable for a sun dress!  Everything is either too scratchy or too warm.  And of course I only have 17 days to make it!
> 
> I'm going to go cry quietly in my room for a while...and then go shopping again!
> 
> Nini



Awww, just find something similar?  I have found a few at Joanns.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Liam's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news my sil is in the hospital right now being induced. So we will see our new little niece very soon!! Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers today. They told her she might have to have a c-section due to issues with her hips. So excited for the new little princess!



All so cute!  How exciting, a new little one!!



Sapper383 said:


> Arrgghhh.....
> 
> My little princess 4, wants a fairies outfit for when we go to disney in less than 3 weeks....so...I purchased the simplicity faries pattern and it arrived today.............I'm starting to have a melt down, it looks so hard, I've only previously made the carla c stripwork dress and only started sewing about a month ago!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone made one of the fairies dresses using this pattern??? If so could you please let me know how hard you found it
> 
> And to top it all off she keeps changing her mind on which fairy she wants to be...aarrrggghhh
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam



Commercial patterns can be difficult.  As a PP said, break it down into areas and just work that way!  Can't wait to see what you make!  Another idea is to get a tutu and attach silk flowers to it.  I saw someone on another board do this and it was beautiful! 



jham said:


> Yay! I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!





jham said:


> I did it this way because I wanted my patches to line up vertically.  I enjoyed controlling which blocks would be touching each other!  So each tier was 8 blocks.  All blocks were cut 5 1/2" tall, (I used 1/4" ish seam allowance) the ruffle was just folded over.  First tier blocks were cut 7" wide, second tier were 13" wide (I don't remember now why I didn't do 14" but it all worked out in the end), 3rd tier were 26 1/2" and ruffle were 53" (2 26 1/2 stitched together.)  That way each blocked lined up with one block.  I used 4 prints so each vertical section had one of each and each tier had 2 of each.  clear as mud?



OMGosh that turned out so cute!!  I love your fabric combo's, you always are so talented that way!!  And Lily makes the outfit sing!!!  

Thanks for the directions to lining things up.  I always forget and from outfit to outfit I do things differently!    I have copied your directions!  Maybe I can actually do 2 outfits the same?  



Sapper383 said:


> Thank you so much, this sewing is still all new to me and you have explained that sooo well, I might even have a go at making one
> 
> Here is a Chip and Dale dress I made for our dinner at the Garden Grill, I love this pattern ( my 3rd dress now) and I am getting faster and better each time...thanks guys



So cute!!  Is it a pillow case??  I would love that for Storybook Cafe too!  My favorite restaurant in Disneyland!!



carrie6466 said:


> I love the Halloween dress and the Chip and Dale.  These are great!  I've been MIA since my trip in July because a) it's a let down to me coming back home with nothing new planned and b) I've discovered facebook.
> 
> That being as it may, I've booked a girls only trip for DD and I from 12/3 - 12/8 and I am looking for ideas for holiday outfits to make her.  School is starting back next week so I should have plenty of time to sew.  I will post a few pictures in a few days of some of the outfits I made for our July trip if anyone wants to see them!



Welcome back and can't wait to see your pictures!

Well, I have to say its really creepy outside.  Looks like its a cold, windy, wintery overcast day, but its actually over 100 and the smoke from the fires in So Cal have made it look like winter.  The helicopters fighting the fires come our way for water (from the miller brewing company) and they are refueling at a local airport.  And the ash is falling.  I pray that they can contain and save the homes that are in the way.  Oh and the TV transmitters that bring communication to Los Angeles!  

And I have some really good news.... my DH finally got tired of me mopping around the house complaining about the heat.  I felt bad abandoning my DH to go to San Diego to get out of the heat, but man I am too old for no a/c in this long heat wave.  So he called this morning as I was getting ready to load up my sewing stuff heading south and said, DON'T GO!!  He bought me an air conditioner!!  So now, at least my downstairs is cool!!  I have no idea why we didn't do that sooner.  I may sleep on the couch tonight!!


----------



## emcreative

I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.


----------



## ibesue

Rymer said:


> well ladies...here is my 2nd attempt at making a patchwork twirl skirt.  this one was going much easier until my machine started acting up on the last tier.  I was using the tension gathering technique but the thread kept breaking!! I have no idea what was going on....any ideas? it was working fine then all of a sudden not working.  I had to gather the last tier by hand which really slowed me down and upset me.  I don't want to keep sewing if I have to do this by hand and my machine can't support a ruffler foot. ugh....anyway here's the skirt. (I didn't show her face due to the incident a few days ago...)



So cute, but no idea why the thread kept breaking.  Did you check for lint in the bobbin case?  So when I have issues, I first rethread my machine, both the top thread and the bobbin, then replace my needle.  Then I do the lint in the bobbin case.  HTH!

ETA: what happened the other day that you don't want to show her face?


----------



## billwendy

minnie2 said:


> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...



Can I just say this is totally AMAZING!! You did an awesome job - Nik will  LOVE it!!!!



jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



What a twirl factor!!! I love it!! Lily is adorable as usual!!!! Cant wait to see Jayden's outfit!!



emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.



Came out GREAT Marah!!! Hannah looks beautiful in it!!


SUE -  for AC!!!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!




Adorable..... the dress too!!  



emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.



She has the most beautiful smile.


----------



## Sapper383

ibesue said:


> Commercial patterns can be difficult.  As a PP said, break it down into areas and just work that way!  Can't wait to see what you make!  Another idea is to get a tutu and attach silk flowers to it.  I saw someone on another board do this and it was beautiful!
> 
> 
> So cute!!  Is it a pillow case??  I would love that for Storybook Cafe too!  My favorite restaurant in Disneyland!!



Thanks for the advice, i love this thread, as there are do many helpful people

No, it's not a pillow case, I got the material from ebay. The pattern on the fabric was bigger that I expected it to be but I think it turned out ok and my DD is pleased. She thinks she is so special because mammy is making her dresses.
Here is a link 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-YARDS-3-PAN...c?hash=item51805655c3&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

Glad you got the AC. I wish I needed one here............but hay, another day of downpours....we even had hailstones today and this is our summer!!!!! I'm so glad we will be in sunny florida in just over 2 weeks....I'm missing the sun.


----------



## Sapper383

emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.



Lovely outfit and bargin on the fabric. Would love to see a close up of the top, did you applique the shoes onto the top?

Your DD looks like she loves this outfit


----------



## Rymer

ibesue said:


> ETA: what happened the other day that you don't want to show her face?



livindisney posted about how people's pics of their kids were getting posted on some gossip board and being talked about so I decided not to show her face...who knows what those crazies will do.  it's sad because I love posting her picture and she's so thrilled w/ the clothes I make! I see some people are still posting pics of their kids, I'm just too much of a worry wart!!
thanks for the info about cleaning the bobbin case...I'll certainly try that!


----------



## emcreative

*****for those of you who go to mlb games*****

Other than the teams website, do you have a ticketing site you like to use and trust?

Thanks!


----------



## jenb1023

minnie2 said:


> Here is a skirt I have been working on for Nikki's 10th bday at WDW.  We are going to CRT for Breakfast.  I still need to make the shirt but I wanted to show you all the skirt.
> The embroidery designs are Heather's  I LOVE them!  Nikki actually sat watching the machine stitch out all 17 of them!  She loved seeing them be created.  They stitched out perfect!  Heather you ROCK!!!!!
> There are 3 castles all in different colors,  3 coaches in different color combos,  2 wands, 6 hearts with different sayings and 3 crowns all different.  I think that is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...



Love the skirt and Heather's designs look great!  I am glad to hear your 10 year old will wear princessy stuff.  My almost 6 year old told me princesses are kinda of babyish.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Liam's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's outfit



I am sure the boys will love them!



jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



Gorgeous!  Both the model and the dress!



Sapper383 said:


> Thank you so much, this sewing is still all new to me and you have explained that sooo well, I might even have a go at making one
> 
> Here is a Chip and Dale dress I made for our dinner at the Garden Grill, I love this pattern ( my 3rd dress now) and I am getting faster and better each time...thanks guys



I am new sewing too and I hope my next one goes faster than my first one.  Good job!



Rymer said:


> well ladies...here is my 2nd attempt at making a patchwork twirl skirt.  this one was going much easier until my machine started acting up on the last tier.  I was using the tension gathering technique but the thread kept breaking!! I have no idea what was going on....any ideas? it was working fine then all of a sudden not working.  I had to gather the last tier by hand which really slowed me down and upset me.  I don't want to keep sewing if I have to do this by hand and my machine can't support a ruffler foot. ugh....anyway here's the skirt. (I didn't show her face due to the incident a few days ago...)



It looks great!  I love patchwork twirls and know DD would love them but I am afraid!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sapper383 said:


> Thank you so much, this sewing is still all new to me and you have explained that sooo well, I might even have a go at making one
> 
> Here is a Chip and Dale dress I made for our dinner at the Garden Grill, I love this pattern ( my 3rd dress now) and I am getting faster and better each time...thanks guys


Cute!



Rymer said:


> well ladies...here is my 2nd attempt at making a patchwork twirl skirt.  this one was going much easier until my machine started acting up on the last tier.  I was using the tension gathering technique but the thread kept breaking!! I have no idea what was going on....any ideas? it was working fine then all of a sudden not working.  I had to gather the last tier by hand which really slowed me down and upset me.  I don't want to keep sewing if I have to do this by hand and my machine can't support a ruffler foot. ugh....anyway here's the skirt. (I didn't show her face due to the incident a few days ago...)


great job!


emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.



It's lovely; I really love the fabric!!


----------



## VBAndrea

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



*W*O*W*!
That is AWESOME!  I copied and pasted your instructions.  I made dd a twirl layered BTS dress but I want to do a patchwork one for our trip and yours is beyond impressive!



Sapper383 said:


> Here is a Chip and Dale dress I made for our dinner at the Garden Grill, I love this pattern ( my 3rd dress now) and I am getting faster and better each time...thanks guys


So cute!



carrie6466 said:


> I love the Halloween dress and the Chip and Dale.  These are great!  I've been MIA since my trip in July because a) it's a let down to me coming back home with nothing new planned and b) I've discovered facebook.
> 
> That being as it may, I've booked a girls only trip for DD and I from 12/3 - 12/8 and I am looking for ideas for holiday outfits to make her.  School is starting back next week so I should have plenty of time to sew.  I will post a few pictures in a few days of some of the outfits I made for our July trip if anyone wants to see them!


Can't wait to see your pics!  And I second the need for some holiday ideas.  I have a couple of things in mind, but nothing set in stone.



Rymer said:


> well ladies...here is my 2nd attempt at making a patchwork twirl skirt.  this one was going much easier until my machine started acting up on the last tier.  I was using the tension gathering technique but the thread kept breaking!! I have no idea what was going on....any ideas? it was working fine then all of a sudden not working.  I had to gather the last tier by hand which really slowed me down and upset me.  I don't want to keep sewing if I have to do this by hand and my machine can't support a ruffler foot. ugh....anyway here's the skirt. (I didn't show her face due to the incident a few days ago...)


Looks great!  



emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.



That is really pretty!  For not having sewn in the past you do a fabulous job.  I just made a halloween skirt with double layers and made the inner layer longer as well (though just a we bit).  I like that look and seeing the length difference between your layers makes me want to try something more exaggerated like that as well.

Also love the Cinderella appliqued skirt (so jealous of all you with embroidery machines!) and great work with the big give outfits.


----------



## mirandag819

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



Love this! Great Twirl shot too! Hope you don't mind being cased. I had been cutting halloween prints this week to make a patchwork twirl dress very similar with Heather's designs. I was going to put a store bought shirt underneath, but if it is okay with you I love the peasant top in orange with white dots.


----------



## Sapper383

sorry more questions and then I must go to bed...its 1.50am here!!!!

My DS10 wants me to make him a super sluth Tshirt like poohs, for our breakfast at CP.






I just have a very basic sewing machine....well it's not even mine....my mother in law has kindly lent me hers.

So I'm not sure how to do this...any help would be much apriciated.

thanks again


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneymommieof2 said:


> Liam's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's outfit
> 
> In other news my sil is in the hospital right now being induced. So we will see our new little niece very soon!! Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers today. They told her she might have to have a c-section due to issues with her hips. So excited for the new little princess!


This is just beautiful and i hope you have a new princess soon.



jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!


Wow, this is amazing and you are so nice to share how you did it.  



Rymer said:


>


Very very good.  You have natural talent.



emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.


She is so pretty and the outift is perfect.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Sapper383 said:


> sorry more questions and then I must go to bed...its 1.50am here!!!!
> 
> My DS10 wants me to make him a super sluth Tshirt like poohs, for our breakfast at CP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have a very basic sewing machine....well it's not even mine....my mother in law has kindly lent me hers.
> 
> So I'm not sure how to do this...any help would be much apriciated.
> 
> thanks again


Is it an embroidery machine or regular sewing machine?
If you want to applique by regular sewing machine there is a link on the first page to HeatherSue's applique tutorial. If it is an embroidery machine pm me.


----------



## Sapper383

*Toadstool* said:


> Is it an embroidery machine or regular sewing machine?
> If you want to applique by regular sewing machine there is a link on the first page to HeatherSue's applique tutorial. If it is an embroidery machine pm me.



Thanks for the quick reply, unfortunatly it is a bog standard sewing machine.....i'm working on DH to get me an embroidery machine.

I've had a look at heatherSue's applique tutorial and I had a do at putting a mickey head on a tshirt......it didn't go well.......looks pretty bad...i'm realy a novice to this sewing thing and I don't think I have the skills for this yet.....

thanks


----------



## *Toadstool*

Sapper383 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, unfortunatly it is a bog standard sewing machine.....i'm working on DH to get me an embroidery machine.
> 
> I've had a look at heatherSue's applique tutorial and I had a do at putting a mickey head on a tshirt......it didn't go well.......looks pretty bad...i'm realy a novice to this sewing thing and I don't think I have the skills for this yet.....
> 
> thanks


It is a fairly easy design. Just look at your basic shapes.
If you can find the right color blue shirt then you'd just have to do the design. Have you thought about using an iron on design? You could just print out the ? design and iron it on maybe? I'm sure the gals here can help you if you are having some specific problems with the appliques though. I would suggest using a ball point needle if you are doing it on a t shirt though.


----------



## Rymer

MinnieVanMom said:


> This is just beautiful and i hope you have a new princess soon.
> 
> 
> Wow, this is amazing and you are so nice to share how you did it.
> 
> 
> Very very good.  You have natural talent.
> 
> .



OMG that is the nicest compliment ever!! WOW thank you...I feel like I totally suck at sewing and make so many mistakes, but I keep trying so that's a good thing! again, thank you.  thanks to all you ladies who commented! It sure does make me feel good!!


----------



## twob4him

*Tadamom (Amy) *I am very sorry for your loss and am praying for you and your friend's family 



minnie2 said:


> FABULOUS new creations!  You all are such an inspiration daily!
> 
> Amy-  I am so sorry for your loss and that families.
> 
> Here is a skirt I have been working on for Nikki's 10th bday at WDW.  We are going to CRT for Breakfast.  I still need to make the shirt but I wanted to show you all the skirt.
> The embroidery designs are Heather's  I LOVE them!  Nikki actually sat watching the machine stitch out all 17 of them!  She loved seeing them be created.  They stitched out perfect!  Heather you ROCK!!!!!
> There are 3 castles all in different colors,  3 coaches in different color combos,  2 wands, 6 hearts with different sayings and 3 crowns all different.  I think that is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...


Amazing!  I love how you put this together...very creative and I love all of the fabrics and appliques!!!! 




jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



 This is sooo pretty and bright and twirly! I noticed she has the perfect shoes to go along with the outfit!!! 



jham said:


> I did it this way because I wanted my patches to line up vertically.  I enjoyed controlling which blocks would be touching each other!  So each tier was 8 blocks.  All blocks were cut 5 1/2" tall, (I used 1/4" ish seam allowance) the ruffle was just folded over.  First tier blocks were cut 7" wide, second tier were 13" wide (I don't remember now why I didn't do 14" but it all worked out in the end), 3rd tier were 26 1/2" and ruffle were 53" (2 26 1/2 stitched together.)  That way each blocked lined up with one block.  I used 4 prints so each vertical section had one of each and each tier had 2 of each.  clear as mud?



Ahhhhhh, the formula!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!!!   I would love to do this with cupcake and dot fabric!


----------



## Sapper383

*Toadstool* said:


> It is a fairly easy design. Just look at your basic shapes.
> If you can find the right color blue shirt then you'd just have to do the design. Have you thought about using an iron on design? You could just print out the ? design and iron it on maybe? I'm sure the gals here can help you if you are having some specific problems with the appliques though. I would suggest using a ball point needle if you are doing it on a t shirt though.



Thanks again, see I didn't even know you could get different needles

I've just had another look at the tutorial...maybe I'll have another practive tomorrow....I will keep you posted

The worse thing is I feel underpressure to get it looking good, as my DH has specifically asked for this and up until now it's been all about my dd. I think hes feeling a bit left out


----------



## Mirb1214

jham said:


> I did it this way because I wanted my patches to line up vertically.  I enjoyed controlling which blocks would be touching each other!  So each tier was 8 blocks.  All blocks were cut 5 1/2" tall, (I used 1/4" ish seam allowance) the ruffle was just folded over.  First tier blocks were cut 7" wide, second tier were 13" wide (I don't remember now why I didn't do 14" but it all worked out in the end), 3rd tier were 26 1/2" and ruffle were 53" (2 26 1/2 stitched together.)  That way each blocked lined up with one block.  I used 4 prints so each vertical section had one of each and each tier had 2 of each.  clear as mud?



Thanks for the formula!  I've saved it for my next patchwork!



emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.



You did a great job on the outfit!  And beautiful photos too. . .Have I read that you are also a photographer or did I just dream that up?



minnie2 said:


> Once I finish the top I will have her try the whole thing on...



WOW ;  I can't wait to see the complete outfit.  The skirt is amazing.


----------



## emcreative

Mirb1214 said:


> You did a great job on the outfit!  And beautiful photos too. . .Have I read that you are also a photographer or did I just dream that up?




Thanks!  I used to do photography work for rock bands and magazines (weird combination I know) but these days...I'm mom to five little house elves!


----------



## princessmom29

Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!






This is for Chef Mickey:





And a Star Wars Set









Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!


----------



## woodkins

emcreative said:


> *****for those of you who go to mlb games*****
> 
> Other than the teams website, do you have a ticketing site you like to use and trust?
> 
> Thanks!



My brother buys NY Yankees tix off of stubhub all the time and gets amazing seats at great prices.
-Krysta


----------



## emcreative

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!



These are amazing.  I love the Star Wars set!!!!



woodkins said:


> My brother buys NY Yankees tix off of stubhub all the time and gets amazing seats at great prices.
> -Krysta



I will go check that out, thank you!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Need help with machine applique.  i bought some designs from u know who!  on etsy and I have never done anything like this before.  Mom printed out the picture on the grid for the applique so I can cut out the pieces of fabric.  How exactly do I do that?  Do i just cut out the pieces from the print out as a pattern?  Trace it and then cut out?  So confused here and I need to be ready for Thursday so we can tackle the outfit!


----------



## jenb1023

emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.



Great use of that panel!  I wondered what you would come up with.



princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!



They all look great but I really love the Chef Mickeys set!


----------



## princessmom29

mommyof2princesses said:


> Need help with machine applique.  i bought some designs from u know who!  on etsy and I have never done anything like this before.  Mom printed out the picture on the grid for the applique so I can cut out the pieces of fabric.  How exactly do I do that?  Do i just cut out the pieces from the print out as a pattern?  Trace it and then cut out?  So confused here and I need to be ready for Thursday so we can tackle the outfit!



You don't precut the piecs like a hand applique. You lay an uncut piec of fabric on top and allow the machine to stitch the outline. Then take the hoop off the machine and trip really close to the stitching. Put it back and it will zig zag arount the edges in the next step. You do all the fabric pieces like that and then the satin stitching is last. I suggest getting some of the duck bill applique scissors. They have made a huge difference in how close I can trim.


----------



## princessmom29

emcreative said:


> These are amazing.  I love the Star Wars set!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will go check that out, thank you!





jenb1023 said:


> Great use of that panel!  I wondered what you would come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> They all look great but I really love the Chef Mickeys set!



Thanks guys!!! The Star Wars is the first applique heavy set I have done so I was worried about it!


----------



## jenb1023

Newbie Question!

Do I really need to wash all of my fabric before sewing?  It seems to me it would be easier to sew with unwashed fabric because it is unwrinkled and the edges are not frayed so it is easier to measure, cut and match up.  However everyone including Carla says to wash it first.  What do you pros think?


----------



## CastleCreations

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!



I bought the same apron fabric...LOL


----------



## princessmom29

CastleCreations said:


> I bought the same apron fabric...LOL



I got it at hobby lobby. I find some of my best stuff there!! I didn't even know they had fabric until about 6 months ago!


----------



## NaeNae

jenb1023 said:


> Newbie Question!
> 
> Do I really need to wash all of my fabric before sewing?  It seems to me it would be easier to sew with unwashed fabric because it is unwrinkled and the edges are not frayed so it is easier to measure, cut and match up.  However everyone including Carla says to wash it first.  What do you pros think?



WASH IT FIRST  Always wash your fabric first.  That way if it's going to fade or bleed it won't do it on any accompaning fabric.  Also if it is going to shrink it's better to do it before than  after the garment is sewn and then it's too little.


----------



## princessmom29

NaeNae said:


> WASH IT FIRST  Always wash your fabric first.  That way if it's going to fade or bleed it won't do it on any accompaning fabric.  Also if it is going to shrink it's better to do it before than  after the garment is sewn and then it's too little.



I second this!! i learned this lesson the hard way. We had an aline that only got worn once b/c it shrunk. Never again!!


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> *****for those of you who go to mlb games*****
> 
> Other than the teams website, do you have a ticketing site you like to use and trust?
> 
> Thanks!



Stub Hub - they have a guarantee that all tickets are legit or your money back (or they bring you legit tickets).  Anyhow they are good and safe


----------



## ireland_nicole

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!



Love these!  and I have the same apron fabric too- isn't it awesome?



jenb1023 said:


> Newbie Question!
> 
> Do I really need to wash all of my fabric before sewing?  It seems to me it would be easier to sew with unwashed fabric because it is unwrinkled and the edges are not frayed so it is easier to measure, cut and match up.  However everyone including Carla says to wash it first.  What do you pros think?



I'm in full agreement with the other posters.  Yes, always, always wash (washable) fabric first. I usually just wash fabric as soon as I bring it into the house.  And I always buy a few inches over what I need as "insurance" against any shrinkage/fraying.


----------



## momtoprincess A

ireland_nicole said:


> I make twirl tshirt dresses for DD a lot.  I've found that as long as I topstitch, they're fine.  Sometimes I also add a trim like ribbon, etc. over the top.  When I sew that down, it adds another couple of rows of stitching.  But I don't think it "needs" it, DD just likes the way it looks.
> 
> I posted already, but if it helps, here's a pic of one I did last week.




Thank you ~ it was very helpful.
I managed to finish it tonight and I only had to rip it out 5 times
But I think it turned out OK


----------



## ireland_nicole

momtoprincess A said:


> Thank you ~ it was very helpful.
> I managed to finish it tonight and I only had to rip it out 5 times
> But I think it turned out OK



Don't worry, I'm sure it turned out great! (and 5 times isn't that many)...
so... when do we get to see pics?


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


>


You know I love it!  I think Nik was very clever to do the designs without fabric behind them.  They look so pretty that way, too!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Aidan's outfit
> 
> In other news my sil is in the hospital right now being induced. So we will see our new little niece very soon!! Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers today. They told her she might have to have a c-section due to issues with her hips. So excited for the new little princess!


Wow!  That Yoda outfit is SO cool!! He is going to LOVE that!  They are both just fantastic! 

How is your SIL?  Any news?



jham said:


>


WOW!!! Jeanne, this is really beautiful!  I love Lily's orange shoes.  I'd love to get a peek at that girl's closet! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Heather
> 
> I saw the awesome halloween designs... but ya know, *Some* of us are planning Christmas trips and really, really, really, really, really need some Christmas designs.  Plllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssee!





emcreative said:


> I second that! (I know she's got some in the works, though!)





HLAuburn said:


> I agree!


Are you people trying to kill me?   I will get some Christmas designs up well before Christmas, I promise!  I am working on getting my kids some cute stuff to wear for our October trip for now.  Then, I'll get to work on some of my requests.  Marah helped me come up with some ideas for Christmas stuff and I can't wait to get started on it!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> On a different note.  Katie started preschool today.   I made her (my first ever) portrait peasant dress.  Why have I not made one sooner?  I love this pattern.  She was the talk of the class.  Her teachers loved it and I was so proud when she said "my Mommy made my dress."  I will post pics tonight.  She has a cheer party at a bounce place, Leanne has cheer practice for both her teams and Cameron has football.... all at the same time. I better get busy.


I want pictures!  

 on the first day of preschool blues.  I'm taking Sawyer to visit a preschool near us tomorrow.  Tessa never went to preschool, so this is all new to me!  But, Sawyer really needs some kids his own age to play with.  I hope we like it!  



Sapper383 said:


>


I LOVE Chip 'N Dale!  This is so unique!  I really like the big print fabric.  It's really cool! 

How do you like your fridge?  The freezer on the bottom concept intrigues me.



carrie6466 said:


> I will post a few pictures in a few days of some of the outfits I made for our July trip if anyone wants to see them!


Yes please!  I'd love to see the pictures!



Rymer said:


>


That turned out fabulous!  I have yet to try a patchwork twirl skirt!  I did buy one from Tom.  Does that count? 

I spy a sweet baby wearing footie pajamas in the background.  So cute!



ibesue said:


> Well, I have to say its really creepy outside.  Looks like its a cold, windy, wintery overcast day, but its actually over 100 and the smoke from the fires in So Cal have made it look like winter.  The helicopters fighting the fires come our way for water (from the miller brewing company) and they are refueling at a local airport.  And the ash is falling.  I pray that they can contain and save the homes that are in the way.  Oh and the TV transmitters that bring communication to Los Angeles!
> 
> And I have some really good news.... my DH finally got tired of me mopping around the house complaining about the heat.  I felt bad abandoning my DH to go to San Diego to get out of the heat, but man I am too old for no a/c in this long heat wave.  So he called this morning as I was getting ready to load up my sewing stuff heading south and said, DON'T GO!!  He bought me an air conditioner!!  So now, at least my downstairs is cool!!  I have no idea why we didn't do that sooner.  I may sleep on the couch tonight!!


I'll banana with you!   I live in Michigan and I still can't imagine being without AC!  I hope those fires stay away from you!



emcreative said:


>


OOH!! So pretty! I love the way you used that ballet panel. I tried to figure out how you could use it and drew a blank.  But, this is great!  That Hannah is such a pretty little model!



Sapper383 said:


> My DS10 wants me to make him a super sluth Tshirt like poohs, for our breakfast at CP.


I would suggest an iron-on if you're not comfortable with your applique skills. Iron-ons can be really cute!  Or, if you're looking for a bit of a hand-sewn look, you could iron it onto a separate piece of fabric.  Then, you could do a frayed applique onto the t-shirt.  




princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!


FABULOUS!!!! I LOVE them all!!!  Wow!  They're so cool!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Need help with machine applique.  i bought some designs from u know who!  on etsy and I have never done anything like this before.  Mom printed out the picture on the grid for the applique so I can cut out the pieces of fabric.  How exactly do I do that?  Do i just cut out the pieces from the print out as a pattern?  Trace it and then cut out?  So confused here and I need to be ready for Thursday so we can tackle the outfit!


You don't need to precut the fabric pieces. It's much easier than all that! Here's a great video tutorial that shows you how to use the designs.

http://swakembroidery.com/swak-101.htm#



jenb1023 said:


> Newbie Question!
> 
> Do I really need to wash all of my fabric before sewing?  It seems to me it would be easier to sew with unwashed fabric because it is unwrinkled and the edges are not frayed so it is easier to measure, cut and match up.  However everyone including Carla says to wash it first.  What do you pros think?


I agree with everyone else, you must wash it!  A few months back I decided I wasn't going to prewash my fabric anymore. BIG mistake!  I made 2 adorable outfits that Tessa won't be able to wear again because they shrunk after I washed them!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Baby update: After being in labor all day my sil started having other complications with swelling and not progressing so she is having a c-section right now!! Sounds like she was pretty miserable! She was vomiting and had to have two epidurals because they put the first one in the wrong place!! 

Also, Thanks for the comments everyone about the Big Give outfits! I hope the boys like them! They got Lucas 5 1/2 year old approval!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Sapper383 said:


> Thanks again, see I didn't even know you could get different needles
> 
> I've just had another look at the tutorial...maybe I'll have another practive tomorrow....I will keep you posted
> 
> The worse thing is I feel underpressure to get it looking good, as my DH has specifically asked for this and up until now it's been all about my dd. I think hes feeling a bit left out


Hehe.. yes. I know some people aren't so picky about their needles. I always switch my needle depending on what fabric I use. I find I get much better results that way.
I think the shirt would be so cute. I made my DD a supersleuth dress with the logo on the top part. I was really surprised that my parents said it wasn't a big hit at DW with the CMs. I guess they don't watch playhouse disney much. 



princessmom29 said:


> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!


OMGOSH@!! I love it!! I wish my DD new what Star Wars was so I could make her a set like this and not feel selfish. Does your DD like SW?? 



jenb1023 said:


> Newbie Question!
> 
> Do I really need to wash all of my fabric before sewing?  It seems to me it would be easier to sew with unwashed fabric because it is unwrinkled and the edges are not frayed so it is easier to measure, cut and match up.  However everyone including Carla says to wash it first.  What do you pros think?


WASH IT!! 
Or.. don't wash it, and then one day when your fabric shrinks a couple inches after you sewed it you will realize why we all said to wash it. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Need help with machine applique.  i bought some designs from u know who!  on etsy and I have never done anything like this before.  Mom printed out the picture on the grid for the applique so I can cut out the pieces of fabric.  How exactly do I do that?  Do i just cut out the pieces from the print out as a pattern?  Trace it and then cut out?  So confused here and I need to be ready for Thursday so we can tackle the outfit!


Here is a link to a *machine applique tutorial*. 
http://www.designsbyjuju.com/applique.aspx


----------



## *Toadstool*

disneymommieof2 said:


> Baby update: After being in labor all day my sil started having other complications with swelling and not progressing so she is having a c-section right now!! Sounds like she was pretty miserable! She was vomiting and had to have two epidurals because they put the first one in the wrong place!!


I had a similar experience. Poor girl. 
Hope everything goes well with the surgery. Let us know!


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> Are you people trying to kill me?   I will get some Christmas designs up well before Christmas, I promise!  I am working on getting my kids some cute stuff to wear for our October trip for now.  Then, I'll get to work on some of my requests.  Marah helped me come up with some ideas for Christmas stuff and I can't wait to get started on it!



Not trying to kill you; and totally respect your need to focus on October; but at the risk of sounding like Veruca Salt, (insert whine) "I want it nnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowww" If I sing you the song, will it help?  I'll try very very hard to be patient, but you know I'm sketching the outfits now and I need to know what appliques, etc. I'm working around (already have a park faire design drawn out, and trust me, I'll own part of your vision correction surgery too. LOL)



disneymommieof2 said:


> Baby update: After being in labor all day my sil started having other complications with swelling and not progressing so she is having a c-section right now!! Sounds like she was pretty miserable! She was vomiting and had to have two epidurals because they put the first one in the wrong place!!
> 
> Also, Thanks for the comments everyone about the Big Give outfits! I hope the boys like them! They got Lucas 5 1/2 year old approval!


Oh Gosh, almost there!  I'm praying for her right nowl


----------



## phins_jazy

I actually have something to share for once.    It's not sewing but it's crafty.    The girls and I are starting some tie dye projects.  Whatcha think????


----------



## kathyell

I thought I'd save a little space on quoting photos since I have so many outfits to comment on!

I loved:

The Cindy skirt with HeatherSue's appliques on it. Love the fabric choices! 

The Big Give yoda and cars. Those came out so cute. 

Halloween Punkin Head Mickey dress and shirt. That is so well put together and it fits so nicely. Love the fabric combos too.

The Chip and Dale pink dress. Was that a sheet or by-the-yard fabric? That's so unique and I loved how you placed the large designs on the fabric in the garment.

The patchwork twirl fairy skirt looks really cute! I haven't even seen some of those fabrics and I thought I was stalking all the of the Tink fabric floating around out there. The fabrics work together well, too. I really need to make something else fairy-inspired so my girl has something with which to wear the wings she decided to use her gift card on at the Disney store.

The ballet outfit is really great! What a creative use of that panel. 

The Rosetta outfit was really well done! I own that pattern but haven't tackled it yet. (I liked the CM and Star Wars outfits too!)

Lastly, the tie dye shirts are awesome! How did you do the resist? Is there a tutorial? (Or can you write one? )


----------



## HeatherSue

Anna, I'm so excited about your new niece!  I bet she's here by now!  What's her name?



phins_jazy said:


> I actually have something to share for once.    It's not sewing but it's crafty.    The girls and I are starting some tie dye projects.  Whatcha think????


HOW did you do that?!  I LOVE the Eeyore and Tink!  That is SO cool!  Really, how did you do that?



ireland_nicole said:


> Not trying to kill you; and totally respect your need to focus on October; but at the risk of sounding like Veruca Salt, (insert whine) "I want it nnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowww" If I sing you the song, will it help?  I'll try very very hard to be patient, but you know I'm sketching the outfits now and I need to know what appliques, etc. I'm working around (already have a park faire design drawn out, and trust me, I'll own part of your vision correction surgery too. LOL)



Well, perhaps if you sing that song with gusto and upload it to youtube...


----------



## momtoprincess A

ireland_nicole said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure it turned out great! (and 5 times isn't that many)...
> so... when do we get to see pics?



I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.
I embellished some jeans to go with it, but she informed me that she doesn't like the wear jeans under a dress.
Then I tried to convince her that it was a long shirt but she wouldn't go for it


----------



## disneymommieof2

The Baby's name is Emery Kathryn. They are going to call her emi. I haven't heard anything more, I am sure they are waiting til morning to call everyone. 
You're up late Heather what are you up to? And where is Teresa??

I want to know more about the tie dye resist too! I facebook commented about it! I haven't heard of that before.


----------



## teresajoy

phins_jazy said:


> I actually have something to share for once.    It's not sewing but it's crafty.    The girls and I are starting some tie dye projects.  Whatcha think????



OOH OOOH OOH!!! I LOOOOVE that!!! These are so cool!!! 


HeatherSue said:


> Well, perhaps if you sing that song with gusto and upload it to youtube...



Hi heather! 

i too would love to see the youtube video! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> The Baby's name is Emery Kathryn. They are going to call her emi. I haven't heard anything more, I am sure they are waiting til morning to call everyone.
> You're up late Heather what are you up to? And where is Teresa??
> 
> I want to know more about the tie dye resist too! I facebook commented about it! I haven't heard of that before.



I'm here! Although I think I'll head to bed now!  

I haven't been on much, because a friend of our family (I took care of their kids for many years) died on Saturday. He fought stage 4 colorectal cancer for the past year and a half. We went to the funeral today and yesterday (Monday) was visitation at their house. They released 51 balloons on monday, one for each year of his life. It was really beautiful. I posted pics on Facebook.  i feel so bad for the family.


----------



## disneymommieof2

teresajoy said:


> OOH OOOH OOH!!! I LOOOOVE that!!! These are so cool!!!
> 
> 
> Hi heather!
> 
> i too would love to see the youtube video!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here! Although I think I'll head to bed now!
> 
> I haven't been on much, because a friend of our family (I took care of their kids for many years) died on Saturday. He fought stage 4 colorectal cancer for the past year and a half. We went to the funeral today and yesterday (Monday) was visitation at their house. They released 51 balloons on monday, one for each year of his life. It was really beautiful. I posted pics on Facebook.  i feel so bad for the family.


Oh there you are! I am sorry to hear about your friend. I saw the pictures and wondered what happened. 
I better get to bed too. I more week til school starts and I have been getting lucas up at "school time" to get him ready. It's back to school night tomorrow!


----------



## *Wish*Upon*A*Star*

Hello all of you talented ladies!

I am VERY new to sewing... but I had a quick question.

I'm looking at purchasing an embroidery machine and wondered what you all thought of the Brother SE530 machine?  Do any of you have it?  Do you like it?  Would you recommend a different machine?

Thanks for your input and I've been learning a TON just by reading through your posts.  I hope someday I'm able to sew as well as you guys...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

princessmom29 said:


> You don't precut the piecs like a hand applique. You lay an uncut piec of fabric on top and allow the machine to stitch the outline. Then take the hoop off the machine and trip really close to the stitching. Put it back and it will zig zag arount the edges in the next step. You do all the fabric pieces like that and then the satin stitching is last. I suggest getting some of the duck bill applique scissors. They have made a huge difference in how close I can trim.





HeatherSue said:


> You don't need to precut the fabric pieces. It's much easier than all that! Here's a great video tutorial that shows you how to use the designs.
> 
> http://swakembroidery.com/swak-101.htm#



Thank you!  Thank you!  I am so happy that I don't have to precut my material!  Yeah!  Can't wait till tomorrow to work on it.!


----------



## VBAndrea

Sapper383 said:


> Thanks again, see I didn't even know you could get different needles
> 
> I've just had another look at the tutorial...maybe I'll have another practive tomorrow....I will keep you posted
> 
> The worse thing is I feel underpressure to get it looking good, as my DH has specifically asked for this and up until now it's been all about my dd. I think hes feeling a bit left out


Just remember to actually change the needles.  I bought ballpoint a month or so ago at advice I read on here and when I tried appliqueing on a t my machine ate the t.  Guess it would have made a difference if I actually switched to the correct needle before sewing!  Fortunately I was using an old t that barely fit dd anymore.  I am now making a peasant top, though I did finish up the applique on the t with the ballpoint to a) make sure that was the problem (it was) and b)to practice more b/c a couple of my stiches were a little wonky.  Just buy a little extra fabric and practice first.




princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!


Most impressive!  The fairy fabric looks like it would be very hard to work with.  I think that would scare me!
The CM is my favorite -- it's soooo cute!
The SW is fantastic as well.  My dh might actually wear a SW applique t, but none of the rest of us are SW fans so I don't see matching outfits in our future.



jenb1023 said:


> Newbie Question!
> 
> Do I really need to wash all of my fabric before sewing?  It seems to me it would be easier to sew with unwashed fabric because it is unwrinkled and the edges are not frayed so it is easier to measure, cut and match up.  However everyone including Carla says to wash it first.  What do you pros think?


A few years ago I made my ds a very comlicated shirt (took hours from a commercial pattern).  Had no clue to prewash.  Not only was the pattern on the small size, the shirt shrunk and really faded.  So not only wash, but wash in COLD and I also do not use fabric softener only b/c I read that somewhere on here.  All that work and he wore the shirt maybe twice.  I did sell it at a yard sale though and someone actually bought it -- my first sold custom for $1 LOL!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Baby update: After being in labor all day my sil started having other complications with swelling and not progressing so she is having a c-section right now!! Sounds like she was pretty miserable! She was vomiting and had to have two epidurals because they put the first one in the wrong place!!
> 
> Also, Thanks for the comments everyone about the Big Give outfits! I hope the boys like them! They got Lucas 5 1/2 year old approval!


Much luck to your sister.  I've heard epis can make you vomit, though I didn't have one and I vomited (I vomited most every day of my 9 mos pg though -- just the first, for my second the morning sickness ended at 7 mos).  I read ahead and love Emi for a name!  It's one of my favorites   Also, with a c-sec that second epi had better work!!!  Are you busy sewing for your new niece?

Loved the t-dye t-shirts with eeyore and Tink as well (and btw, don't accidentally type shirts without the "r" as I just did -- don't want to get kicked off the boards).

Alright folks, must finish figuring out plans since Dec hours are released (really just can't figure out where to fit Akershus into the mix -- may end up trying for CRT instead but I heard Akershus has much nicer princesses) and also need to run to the fabric store so I can add a ruffle to my peasant top and pick up some elastic (oh the kids are going to LOVE me today!).  Hopefully tomorrow you will all see a photo of Alexa in her halloween set (though she may refuse to model as she dislikes the spiderweb fabric).


----------



## minnie2

Rymer said:


> well ladies...here is my 2nd attempt at making a patchwork twirl skirt.  this one was going much easier until my machine started acting up on the last tier.  I was using the tension gathering technique but the thread kept breaking!! I have no idea what was going on....any ideas? it was working fine then all of a sudden not working.  I had to gather the last tier by hand which really slowed me down and upset me.  I don't want to keep sewing if I have to do this by hand and my machine can't support a ruffler foot. ugh....anyway here's the skirt. (I didn't show her face due to the incident a few days ago...)


Look at the twirl factor!  Love it!


emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.


That is adorable and I love how happy hannah always looks!



jenb1023 said:


> Love the skirt and Heather's designs look great!  I am glad to hear your 10 year old will wear princessy stuff.  My almost 6 year old told me princesses are kinda of babyish.


thanks!  Yeah I am reall happy she will still wear princess stuff even if it is only at WDW!  She said she would wear this on the weekend too.  Good enough for me.  She just LOVE Sleeping Beauty the other day we where in Target and she saw a new SB thing and she actually gasped!  





princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!


LOVE everything!  that SW is GREAT!!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> You know I love it!  I think Nik was very clever to do the designs without fabric behind them.  They look so pretty that way, too!
> 
> on the first day of preschool blues.  I'm taking Sawyer to visit a preschool near us tomorrow.  Tessa never went to preschool, so this is all new to me!  But, Sawyer really needs some kids his own age to play with.  I hope we like it!


thanks!  Yup that was all Nikki!  Frankly it made my work that much easier!

I hope Sawyer likes his prek.


disneymommieof2 said:


> Baby update: After being in labor all day my sil started having other complications with swelling and not progressing so she is having a c-section right now!! Sounds like she was pretty miserable! She was vomiting and had to have two epidurals because they put the first one in the wrong place!!
> 
> Also, Thanks for the comments everyone about the Big Give outfits! I hope the boys like them! They got Lucas 5 1/2 year old approval!


Good luck to your SIL!  


phins_jazy said:


> I actually have something to share for once.    It's not sewing but it's crafty.    The girls and I are starting some tie dye projects.  Whatcha think????


These are GREAT!!!!





Thanks again for all the complements on Nikki's skirt!  You all know how to make a person feel good.

I just realized technically I will be in Disney next month!


----------



## i12go2wdw

Hi Everyone,
We are at the all star music family suites, having a great time, free dining is great but soooo much food, we have 4 days left and 30 counter service meals and 42 snacks and 24 table service meals left, and we are all so full. But the food is so good, Nicole my 6 year old has gotten a lot of special attention with her custom clothes, we even met JUJU(insert numbers) on our first day in line for Autopia, she recognized Nicole fand the dress from the boards. I made Nicole a denim and red checked dress for Hoop de doo and she got chosen to go up on stage to be in the finale and she was so cute She got to blow the whistle on the boat to Magic Kingdom cause the pilot liked her dress too. It has been a lot of fun. The crowds have not been too bad, it feels crowded but the line ups aren't too long, we have walked onto TSM 2 mornings after rope drop even though the wait time said 40 minutes. It is very hot and humid, and we have had some great thunder storms and heavy rain (but only on days when I DON'T bring the ponchos, good thing we are used to the rain).
On our way to O'hana for breakfast now, be home on Tuesday.


----------



## ireland_nicole

phins_jazy said:


> I actually have something to share for once.    It's not sewing but it's crafty.    The girls and I are starting some tie dye projects.  Whatcha think????


Cute!  I'd love a tute on how to do the resist, too!



momtoprincess A said:


> I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.
> I embellished some jeans to go with it, but she informed me that she doesn't like the wear jeans under a dress.
> Then I tried to convince her that it was a long shirt but she wouldn't go for it


wait until it gets colder and she'll probably change her mind


disneymommieof2 said:


> The Baby's name is Emery Kathryn. They are going to call her emi. I haven't heard anything more, I am sure they are waiting til morning to call everyone.
> You're up late Heather what are you up to? And where is Teresa??
> 
> I want to know more about the tie dye resist too! I facebook commented about it! I haven't heard of that before.


Congrats to the happy family!


teresajoy said:


> OOH OOOH OOH!!! I LOOOOVE that!!! These are so cool!!!
> 
> 
> I haven't been on much, because a friend of our family (I took care of their kids for many years) died on Saturday. He fought stage 4 colorectal cancer for the past year and a half. We went to the funeral today and yesterday (Monday) was visitation at their house. They released 51 balloons on monday, one for each year of his life. It was really beautiful. I posted pics on Facebook.  i feel so bad for the family.


I'm so sorry about the loss of your friend.  I'll be praying for the family.


*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Hello all of you talented ladies!
> 
> I am VERY new to sewing... but I had a quick question.
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing an embroidery machine and wondered what you all thought of the Brother SE530 machine?  Do any of you have it?  Do you like it?  Would you recommend a different machine?
> 
> Thanks for your input and I've been learning a TON just by reading through your posts.  I hope someday I'm able to sew as well as you guys...


I would really recommend a machine with a 5x7 hoop.  This machine has a 4x4.  I think, especially if you sew for kids, that the 4x4 size would get frustrating; or at least it did for me.  I've been really happy so far w/ my PES700ii.  It's one of the less expensive of the 5x7's.


HeatherSue said:


> Well, perhaps if you sing that song with gusto and upload it to youtube...



Don't tempt me; I was a music major... I wonder if I could use lollipop stick me's and kind of puppet it (trust me, ya don't want to see my pic on you tube!)


----------



## angel23321

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!



Love the fairy dress!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

disneymommieof2 said:


> The Baby's name is Emery Kathryn. They are going to call her emi. I haven't heard anything more, I am sure they are waiting til morning to call everyone.
> You're up late Heather what are you up to?


That's a pretty name! Congratulations Aunt Anna!
I was planning on digitizing, but got distracted! 



teresajoy said:


> I haven't been on much, because a friend of our family (I took care of their kids for many years) died on Saturday. He fought stage 4 colorectal cancer for the past year and a half. We went to the funeral today and yesterday (Monday) was visitation at their house. They released 51 balloons on monday, one for each year of his life. It was really beautiful. I posted pics on Facebook.  i feel so bad for the family.


  I love you!



*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Hello all of you talented ladies!
> 
> I am VERY new to sewing... but I had a quick question.
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing an embroidery machine and wondered what you all thought of the Brother SE530 machine?  Do any of you have it?  Do you like it?  Would you recommend a different machine?
> 
> Thanks for your input and I've been learning a TON just by reading through your posts.  I hope someday I'm able to sew as well as you guys...


I haven't tried that machine.  But, I wanted to say !!!  I also wanted to agree with Ireland_Nicole.  You really need at least a 5x7 hoop to be happy! 



i12go2wdw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We are at the all star music family suites, having a great time, free dining is great but soooo much food, we have 4 days left and 30 counter service meals and 42 snacks and 24 table service meals left, and we are all so full. But the food is so good, Nicole my 6 year old has gotten a lot of special attention with her custom clothes, we even met JUJU(insert numbers) on our first day in line for Autopia, she recognized Nicole fand the dress from the boards. I made Nicole a denim and red checked dress for Hoop de doo and she got chosen to go up on stage to be in the finale and she was so cute She got to blow the whistle on the boat to Magic Kingdom cause the pilot liked her dress too. It has been a lot of fun. The crowds have not been too bad, it feels crowded but the line ups aren't too long, we have walked onto TSM 2 mornings after rope drop even though the wait time said 40 minutes. It is very hot and humid, and we have had some great thunder storms and heavy rain (but only on days when I DON'T bring the ponchos, good thing we are used to the rain).
> On our way to O'hana for breakfast now, be home on Tuesday.


I love live updates from the World!  It sounds like you're having a great time.  I can't wait to see pictures!



ireland_nicole said:


> C
> 
> Don't tempt me; I was a music major... I wonder if I could use lollipop stick me's and kind of puppet it (trust me, ya don't want to see my pic on you tube!)


Now I'm really intrigued!  I must see your puppet rendition of "I want it now"!


----------



## phins_jazy

Thanks for the comments on the tie dye shirts.    The resist is a product by Tulip that I found at Michaels in the tie dye section.  It does what it's name implies and resists dye in the section that it is painted.  The eeyore stencil I made by finding a jpeg that I liked online and took it into photoshop and tweeked it.  I then cut it out on my cricut.  OH CRICUT QUEEN WHERE ARE YOU?    The tink was on one of my cricut cartridges.  I cut out the stencil on vinyl and stuck the vinyl to the shirt.  Painted my resist on.  Waited for it to try completely.  Took the stencil off and proceeded to tie dye.  I layed the shirts flat to dye because I didn't know if it would mess up the resist or not if I swirled or crumpled the shirt up.  I think they turned out pretty good for my first attempt.  If I do another one like my eeyore, I'll dye it in a tub so that the color is consistant.  And if I did the tink again I'd put a darker color in the middle so you could see tink better.  I'll definately be doing more shirts!!


----------



## princessmom29

*Toadstool* said:


> Hehe.. yes. I know some people aren't so picky about their needles. I always switch my needle depending on what fabric I use. I find I get much better results that way.
> I think the shirt would be so cute. I made my DD a supersleuth dress with the logo on the top part. I was really surprised that my parents said it wasn't a big hit at DW with the CMs. I guess they don't watch playhouse disney much.
> 
> 
> OMGOSH@!! I love it!! I wish my DD new what Star Wars was so I could make her a set like this and not feel selfish. Does your DD like SW??
> 
> 
> WASH IT!!
> Or.. don't wash it, and then one day when your fabric shrinks a couple inches after you sewed it you will realize why we all said to wash it.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a *machine applique tutorial*.
> http://www.designsbyjuju.com/applique.aspx



DD LOVES star wars. We have let her watch the first 3 movies and she watches the clone wars series. I am not ready to let her watch the last 3 b/c she will want to finish them and she is just not ready for episode III. 

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments!!! Sorry I have been less than active, but we have a LOT on our plate untill football season is over. I am reading, ad will try to pop in more regulaly!


----------



## tricia

jham said:


>



That is just gorgeous.



Sapper383 said:


>



So cute.  Love the large Chip and Dale panel.



emcreative said:


> I



OK, who are you and what did you do with the lady who was afraid to sew just a few short weeks ago???

JK, great job Marah.



Sapper383 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, unfortunatly it is a bog standard sewing machine.....i'm working on DH to get me an embroidery machine.
> 
> I've had a look at heatherSue's applique tutorial and I had a do at putting a mickey head on a tshirt......it didn't go well.......looks pretty bad...i'm realy a novice to this sewing thing and I don't think I have the skills for this yet.....
> 
> thanks



I see others have suggested an Iron On, that is what I was going to say too.  I just did some Star Wars ones for my boys, and DH asked for one too.



princessmom29 said:


> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!



All very cute, but I love the Lego Star Wars set.



phins_jazy said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




Very cute.  I have to make some mickey head tie Dyes this weekend.  I wasnt going to for this trip, but my kids are insisting. DS says his old one is a 'belly shirt' on him now, and he NEEEEEEEDS one for this trip.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set


All the outfits are great!  Love the Star Wars, did you do the digitizing?


phins_jazy said:


> I actually have something to share for once.    It's not sewing but it's crafty.    The girls and I are starting some tie dye projects.  Whatcha think????


Girl, you have some mad skilz!  Super idea.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Not trying to kill you; and totally respect your need to focus on October; but at the risk of sounding like Veruca Salt, (insert whine) "I want it nnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowww" If I sing you the song, will it help?  I'll try very very hard to be patient, but you know I'm sketching the outfits now and I need to know what appliques, etc. I'm working around (already have a park faire design drawn out, and trust me, I'll own part of your vision correction surgery too. LOL)
> 
> Oh Gosh, almost there!


I want to see the video and you singing the song, I know it well.


----------



## snubie

ibesue said:


> Well, I have to say its really creepy outside.  Looks like its a cold, windy, wintery overcast day, but its actually over 100 and the smoke from the fires in So Cal have made it look like winter.  The helicopters fighting the fires come our way for water (from the miller brewing company) and they are refueling at a local airport.  And the ash is falling.  I pray that they can contain and save the homes that are in the way.  Oh and the TV transmitters that bring communication to Los Angeles!
> 
> And I have some really good news.... my DH finally got tired of me mopping around the house complaining about the heat.  I felt bad abandoning my DH to go to San Diego to get out of the heat, but man I am too old for no a/c in this long heat wave.  So he called this morning as I was getting ready to load up my sewing stuff heading south and said, DON'T GO!!  He bought me an air conditioner!!  So now, at least my downstairs is cool!!  I have no idea why we didn't do that sooner.  I may sleep on the couch tonight!!



Hope you are safe from the fires.  And congrats on the AC>



emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.



Very impressive.



momtoprincess A said:


> Thank you ~ it was very helpful.
> I managed to finish it tonight and I only had to rip it out 5 times
> But I think it turned out OK



5 times?  Not so bad.


----------



## NiniMorris

FYI..


If there is anyone...like me...who was planning on purchasing this machine from that Home Shopping ...er place...they just announced that after their current supply of 20 machines were gone, they would not be getting them back in this year...also they are offering free shipping this month on all sewing machines...


Really bums me out...I was planning on purchasing after we got back from Disney...Already have hubby talked into it, have my discount codes all set to go.. but won't have the money until after Disney....

I guess it is time to go back to my room and cry again.  Then off to try to find my princess dress fabric...again!  (I really don't want to have to drive all the way to Atlanta to shop...oh well.

Nini


----------



## snubie

We have had a busy summer and it has been so hard to keep up with this thread.  Everything I have seen looks great.

First day of preschool (her second year though)
Perfectly Preppy flouncy skort





Halloween





and just a set for fall
Molly top and easy fit pants





Plus we have been getting ready for our newest family member.  DH painted the room and set up the crib last weekend.  Time is flying by and she will be here before we know it.


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:


> FYI..
> 
> 
> If there is anyone...like me...who was planning on purchasing this machine from that Home Shopping ...er place...they just announced that after their current supply of 20 machines were gone, they would not be getting them back in this year...also they are offering free shipping this month on all sewing machines...
> 
> 
> Really bums me out...I was planning on purchasing after we got back from Disney...Already have hubby talked into it, have my discount codes all set to go.. but won't have the money until after Disney....
> 
> I guess it is time to go back to my room and cry again.  Then off to try to find my princess dress fabric...again!  (I really don't want to have to drive all the way to Atlanta to shop...oh well.
> 
> Nini



Just wanted to let you know that I bought mine here:
http://www.mrvacandmrssew.com/go/product/id/1070
A little cheaper than HSN and it is an authorized Brother dealer plus free shipping.
I ordered it Thursday Aug 20 late in the day and it arrived here Tuesday August 25 in the AM.


----------



## NiniMorris

snubie said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I bought mine here:
> http://www.mrvacandmrssew.com/go/product/id/1070
> A little cheaper than HSN and it is an authorized Brother dealer plus free shipping.
> I ordered it Thursday Aug 20 late in the day and it arrived here Tuesday August 25 in the AM.



OOOOOOHHHHH...I am ALWAYS up to save a hundred dollars!!


Maybe there is hope for me after all... maybe my luck is turning and I can find the fabric today!  Only 17 more days!

Nini


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!




LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!!



princessmom29 said:


> And a Star Wars Set



I love the Star Wars lego set!  How clever!


----------



## ireland_nicole

snubie said:


> We have had a busy summer and it has been so hard to keep up with this thread.  Everything I have seen looks great.
> 
> First day of preschool (her second year though)
> Perfectly Preppy flouncy skort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just a set for fall
> Molly top and easy fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we have been getting ready for our newest family member.  DH painted the room and set up the crib last weekend.  Time is flying by and she will be here before we know it.



I love the outfits; esp. back to school- so cute!  And it's getting exciting- your new addition is almost here!



snubie said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I bought mine here:
> http://www.mrvacandmrssew.com/go/product/id/1070
> A little cheaper than HSN and it is an authorized Brother dealer plus free shipping.
> I ordered it Thursday Aug 20 late in the day and it arrived here Tuesday August 25 in the AM.



I got mine from them too and I was very pleased.  I got the grand slam package, which cost an extra $149 but I think was totally worth it.


----------



## princessmom29

MinnieVanMom said:


> All the outfits are great!  Love the Star Wars, did you do the digitizing?
> 
> Girl, you have some mad skilz!  Super idea.



I don't digitize.....yet. They came for stitch on time.


----------



## snubie

ireland_nicole said:


> I love the outfits; esp. back to school- so cute!  And it's getting exciting- your new addition is almost here!
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from them too and I was very pleased.  I got the grand slam package, which cost an extra $149 but I think was totally worth it.



Thank you and I also got the Grand Slam package.  I wasn't going to but DH insisted so who was I to argue.  Although I will say I do not love the wash-away stabilizer that came with it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

snubie said:


> Thank you and I also got the Grand Slam package.  I wasn't going to but DH insisted so who was I to argue.  Although I will say I do not love the wash-away stabilizer that came with it.



I agree, the stabilizer isn't the best, but I don't use it by itself; I use it as a second layer underneath my hoop when I do t-shirts or other knits.  then I just tear away the excess.  I think it would have been worth it for the thread alone, though.  I haven't tried the extra hoops yet, but I'm planning to do some socks, so I'll have to start soon.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

We're going back...well I already knew that...but last night we nailed down our dates and our resort.  We liked staying at ASMU last year in the suite, but I decided that we could stay at POR cheaper and Katie wants to sleep in the trundle.  Plus, I like the idea of staying at a differnt resort too!   We have no issue all 5 of us in one room.  So...I gave the numbers to Tim last night and he said ok!  So today...I got a ticker!!!!!  That is a good thing and a scary thing!  Only 9 months!!!! AAAAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

I wanted to share this link with you guys:
http://www.disneyventures.com/

It's a new website with finished trip reports.  This way, you can go there and search through trip reports by the date of the trip and you will know that they are done (no disappointing 1/2 trip reports.  Yeah, I mean you DisUnc).

So far, there are only two trip reports- mine and the person who started the website.  But, she wanted me to ask my friends to add theirs, too. So, contact her if you're interested.  I think it could be a really neat site!


----------



## snubie

HeatherSue said:


> I wanted to share this link with you guys:
> http://www.disneyventures.com/
> 
> It's a new website with finished trip reports.  This way, you can go there and search through trip reports by the date of the trip and you will know that they are done (no disappointing 1/2 trip reports.  Yeah, I mean you DisUnc).
> 
> So far, there are only two trip reports- mine and the person who started the website.  But, she wanted me to ask my friends to add theirs, too. So, contact her if you're interested.  I think it could be a really neat site!



What a great idea.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HeatherSue

I took Sawyer down to the preschool today to meet the teacher and observe the class.  We both loved it!  Sawyer was so cute.  He didn't cling to me at all (he is nothing like his sister in that respect) and he wanted to participate in everything they were doing. It was great!  His first day is going to be next Tuesday.  We're so excited!



phins_jazy said:


> Thanks for the comments on the tie dye shirts. The resist is a product by Tulip that I found at Michaels in the tie dye section.  It does what it's name implies and resists dye in the section that it is painted.  The eeyore stencil I made by finding a jpeg that I liked online and took it into photoshop and tweeked it.  I then cut it out on my cricut.  OH CRICUT QUEEN WHERE ARE YOU?    The tink was on one of my cricut cartridges.  I cut out the stencil on vinyl and stuck the vinyl to the shirt.  Painted my resist on.  Waited for it to try completely.  Took the stencil off and proceeded to tie dye.  I layed the shirts flat to dye because I didn't know if it would mess up the resist or not if I swirled or crumpled the shirt up.  I think they turned out pretty good for my first attempt.  If I do another one like my eeyore, I'll dye it in a tub so that the color is consistant.  And if I did the tink again I'd put a darker color in the middle so you could see tink better.  I'll definately be doing more shirts!!


Wow, that sounds easy enough. They turned out so cute!  Now I just need to figure out how to tie dye!



snubie said:


>


I love the outfits!  The preschool one is my favorite- so sweet!  Megan's room is such a pretty color!  I love her baby bed.  That scroll work on it is beautiful!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> We're going back...well I already knew that...but last night we nailed down our dates and our resort.  We liked staying at ASMU last year in the suite, but I decided that we could stay at POR cheaper and Katie wants to sleep in the trundle.  Plus, I like the idea of staying at a differnt resort too!   We have no issue all 5 of us in one room.  So...I gave the numbers to Tim last night and he said ok!  So today...I got a ticker!!!!!  That is a good thing and a scary thing!  Only 9 months!!!! AAAAAAHHH!!!!



Oh yeah, I'll banana with you!   That is GREAT!  So, what are your dates (It might have been in your ticker, but I can't see it when I'm replying)?
------------

In case you're wondering, I'm slacking.  I should be digitizing or testing some designs. But, here I sit!


----------



## emcreative

psst...heather...as of this morning, I'm one step closer to paying for that half of your left eye!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> Oh yeah, I'll banana with you!   That is GREAT!  So, what are your dates (It might have been in your ticker, but I can't see it when I'm replying)?
> ------------
> 
> In case you're wondering, I'm slacking.  I should be digitizing or testing some designs. But, here I sit!



We are going the week of June 13...now that may not be my only trip....there are rumors we may have another trip...well I may have another trip with just Tim in February...that is not anywhere near firm and I may have to lie to my kids to go!  But as for the for sure trip, we are going back in June again, the week the kids get out of school.  And we will be celebrating our anniversary just a few weeks early since we cancelled our trip to Niagra Falls...we had always going back for our 10 year anniversary...but I'll take WDW!!!


----------



## Adi12982

The Moonk's Mom said:


> We're going back...well I already knew that...but last night we nailed down our dates and our resort.  We liked staying at ASMU last year in the suite, but I decided that we could stay at POR cheaper and Katie wants to sleep in the trundle.  Plus, I like the idea of staying at a differnt resort too!   We have no issue all 5 of us in one room.  So...I gave the numbers to Tim last night and he said ok!  So today...I got a ticker!!!!!  That is a good thing and a scary thing!  Only 9 months!!!! AAAAAAHHH!!!!



CONGRATS!!  Guess that means you better get planning outfits


----------



## Jennia

I haven't posted in forever, but I kept meaning to! Stuff kept happening, and I fell farther and farther behind and then totally gave up on reading everything I'd missed. 



teresajoy said:


> OOH OOOH OOH!!! I LOOOOVE that!!! These are so cool!!!
> 
> 
> I'm here! Although I think I'll head to bed now!
> 
> I haven't been on much, because a friend of our family (I took care of their kids for many years) died on Saturday. He fought stage 4 colorectal cancer for the past year and a half. We went to the funeral today and yesterday (Monday) was visitation at their house. They released 51 balloons on monday, one for each year of his life. It was really beautiful. I posted pics on Facebook.  i feel so bad for the family.



Teresa, so sorry to hear about your friend. 



snubie said:


> We have had a busy summer and it has been so hard to keep up with this thread.  Everything I have seen looks great.
> 
> First day of preschool (her second year though)
> Perfectly Preppy flouncy skort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just a set for fall
> Molly top and easy fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we have been getting ready for our newest family member.  DH painted the room and set up the crib last weekend.  Time is flying by and she will be here before we know it.




Everything looks so cute and I love the toile bedding! 

Tons of great stuff earlier, too, like: 

The Star Wars dress and Pink Tink, Lily's orange Halloween dress with her matching shoes, the ballerina set, and of course the applique/embroidered scallopini with Cinderella top Tessa was wearing (wow that was stunning!).


----------



## Jennia

Here's some of the stuff I've done since my super long time not posting! On July 25th we had dd's second birthday party, it was a Pink Poodles in Paris theme. 
First, I made eight poodle bracelets for each of the girls coming (okay I really made like 12, but I trusted DH to drill the first four I'd made and he ruined all of them lol!): 






Then I made 24 bags of chocolate, each one had a pink, white, and brown chocolate Eiffel Tower in it (I used a soap mold): 






Here were all of the favors in the dining room: 






I also made a poodle cake: 







And, this week, I finished dd's first nightgown:


----------



## anggye

I finally get the nerve up to post after lurking for a year and a half, and then so many things come up, I don't have time to post 

I have been trying to pack and sew because after we move we only have about 2 weeks 'til our trip

I finished a couple customs. I wasn't sure about the leggings, but I like it. 
Ever since I saw Tom's Feliz, I have been dying to make a steamboat Willie outfit. I made one for Abbey, but she'll have to get home from school to model


----------



## jenb1023

NaeNae said:


> WASH IT FIRST  Always wash your fabric first.  That way if it's going to fade or bleed it won't do it on any accompaning fabric.  Also if it is going to shrink it's better to do it before than  after the garment is sewn and then it's too little.





princessmom29 said:


> I second this!! i learned this lesson the hard way. We had an aline that only got worn once b/c it shrunk. Never again!!





ireland_nicole said:


> I'm in full agreement with the other posters.  Yes, always, always wash (washable) fabric first. I usually just wash fabric as soon as I bring it into the house.  And I always buy a few inches over what I need as "insurance" against any shrinkage/fraying.





HeatherSue said:


> I agree with everyone else, you must wash it!  A few months back I decided I wasn't going to prewash my fabric anymore. BIG mistake!  I made 2 adorable outfits that Tessa won't be able to wear again because they shrunk after I washed them!





*Toadstool* said:


> WASH IT!!
> Or.. don't wash it, and then one day when your fabric shrinks a couple inches after you sewed it you will realize why we all said to wash it.





VBAndrea said:


> A few years ago I made my ds a very comlicated shirt (took hours from a commercial pattern).  Had no clue to prewash.  Not only was the pattern on the small size, the shirt shrunk and really faded.  So not only wash, but wash in COLD and I also do not use fabric softener only b/c I read that somewhere on here.  All that work and he wore the shirt maybe twice.  I did sell it at a yard sale though and someone actually bought it -- my first sold custom for $1 LOL!



Thanks everyone for the advice and stories!  I think I will keep washing the fabric before sewing.  At least I think that is what you were all trying to tell me - it wasn't very clear.


----------



## anggye

Jennia said:


> Here's some of the stuff I've done since my super long time not posting! On July 25th we had dd's second birthday party, it was a Pink Poodles in Paris theme.
> First, I made eight poodle bracelets for each of the girls coming (okay I really made like 12, but I trusted DH to drill the first four I'd made and he ruined all of them lol!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 24 bags of chocolate, each one had a pink, white, and brown chocolate Eiffel Tower in it (I used a soap mold):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here were all of the favors in the dining room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a poodle cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this week, I finished dd's first nightgown:



So cute!! DD3 was a pink poodle her first halloween, so that theme is near and dear!! Her's a pic


----------



## ibesue

Sapper383 said:


> No, it's not a pillow case, I got the material from ebay. The pattern on the fabric was bigger that I expected it to be but I think it turned out ok and my DD is pleased. She thinks she is so special because mammy is making her dresses.
> Here is a link
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-YARDS-3-PAN...c?hash=item51805655c3&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177
> 
> Glad you got the AC. I wish I needed one here............but hay, another day of downpours....we even had hailstones today and this is our summer!!!!! I'm so glad we will be in sunny florida in just over 2 weeks....I'm missing the sun.



Wow, I don't think I have ever seen that fabric.  It is cute!  I can't complain too much.  This summer had been pretty mild.  And I thought I had it planned so I would not be in the heat much.  One week in San Diego (was nice) and then 2 weeks in Portland.  It was their longest, hottest heat wave....    Lets just say, everyone in Portland was happy when I left! 



emcreative said:


> I finished Hannah's ballet themed outfit!   We didn't do a "photoshoot" like the other day, just grabbed a few pictures in the back yard.  This was that $2 panel I posted up the other day, I just made the outfit up as I went along!  It doesn't show up too well in these pictures, but the purple section has small white dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OMGosh, you are so talented and creative!!!  Love the ballet outfits!



Sapper383 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, unfortunatly it is a bog standard sewing machine.....i'm working on DH to get me an embroidery machine.
> 
> I've had a look at heatherSue's applique tutorial and I had a do at putting a mickey head on a tshirt......it didn't go well.......looks pretty bad...i'm realy a novice to this sewing thing and I don't think I have the skills for this yet.....
> 
> thanks



That is cute, but since you are new and don't want to end up throwing your machine out the window, I would suggest trying it as an iron on!  In the meantime, take scraps of fabric, use the correct stabilizer and just practice over & over.  Start with a square, then a circle and so on.  Or maybe have someone stitch it out for you and you can use it as an iron on?



princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!



All are so so cute!!!!  I love them all!!!



jenb1023 said:


> Newbie Question!
> 
> Do I really need to wash all of my fabric before sewing?  It seems to me it would be easier to sew with unwashed fabric because it is unwrinkled and the edges are not frayed so it is easier to measure, cut and match up.  However everyone including Carla says to wash it first.  What do you pros think?



YES!!  I agree with all the PP who said to wash it first!



phins_jazy said:


> I actually have something to share for once.    It's not sewing but it's crafty.    The girls and I are starting some tie dye projects.  Whatcha think????



Wow, I am impressed!!!



teresajoy said:


> I haven't been on much, because a friend of our family (I took care of their kids for many years) died on Saturday. He fought stage 4 colorectal cancer for the past year and a half. We went to the funeral today and yesterday (Monday) was visitation at their house. They released 51 balloons on monday, one for each year of his life. It was really beautiful. I posted pics on Facebook.  i feel so bad for the family.



I saw the pictures on facebook.  I am so sorry for his family and friends.  I will keep them in my prayers.



*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Hello all of you talented ladies!
> 
> I am VERY new to sewing... but I had a quick question.
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing an embroidery machine and wondered what you all thought of the Brother SE530 machine?  Do any of you have it?  Do you like it?  Would you recommend a different machine?
> 
> Thanks for your input and I've been learning a TON just by reading through your posts.  I hope someday I'm able to sew as well as you guys...



Try to get at least a 5 X 7 hoop size.  You will be much happier with that!



NiniMorris said:


> FYI..
> 
> 
> If there is anyone...like me...who was planning on purchasing this machine from that Home Shopping ...er place...they just announced that after their current supply of 20 machines were gone, they would not be getting them back in this year...also they are offering free shipping this month on all sewing machines...
> 
> 
> Really bums me out...I was planning on purchasing after we got back from Disney...Already have hubby talked into it, have my discount codes all set to go.. but won't have the money until after Disney....
> 
> I guess it is time to go back to my room and cry again.  Then off to try to find my princess dress fabric...again!  (I really don't want to have to drive all the way to Atlanta to shop...oh well.
> 
> Nini



So sad... but I see someone directed you to a much better option!!!  Saving money and getting it after your trip!!  



snubie said:


> We have had a busy summer and it has been so hard to keep up with this thread.  Everything I have seen looks great.
> 
> First day of preschool (her second year though)
> Perfectly Preppy flouncy skort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just a set for fall
> Molly top and easy fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we have been getting ready for our newest family member.  DH painted the room and set up the crib last weekend.  Time is flying by and she will be here before we know it.



Well, it looks like you have been very busy!!  All so cute and your babies room is so pretty!!



HeatherSue said:


> I wanted to share this link with you guys:
> http://www.disneyventures.com/
> 
> It's a new website with finished trip reports.  This way, you can go there and search through trip reports by the date of the trip and you will know that they are done (no disappointing 1/2 trip reports.  Yeah, I mean you DisUnc).
> 
> So far, there are only two trip reports- mine and the person who started the website.  But, she wanted me to ask my friends to add theirs, too. So, contact her if you're interested.  I think it could be a really neat site!



Sounds like a good idea to me!



HeatherSue said:


> I took Sawyer down to the preschool today to meet the teacher and observe the class.  We both loved it!  Sawyer was so cute.  He didn't cling to me at all (he is nothing like his sister in that respect) and he wanted to participate in everything they were doing. It was great!  His first day is going to be next Tuesday.  We're so excited!
> 
> In case you're wondering, I'm slacking.  I should be digitizing or testing some designs. But, here I sit!



Awww, I can't believe he is starting pre school already!!  I never had that kid that wanted to play and do everything.  How neat!!  
And there are those on here who want you to be well rested and are not in a hurry for your Christmas designs.  I am happy you are here visiting with us!  And, well, I haven't even gotten it together for Halloween, how could I be looking to Christmas already!  



Jennia said:


> Here's some of the stuff I've done since my super long time not posting! On July 25th we had dd's second birthday party, it was a Pink Poodles in Paris theme.
> First, I made eight poodle bracelets for each of the girls coming (okay I really made like 12, but I trusted DH to drill the first four I'd made and he ruined all of them lol!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 24 bags of chocolate, each one had a pink, white, and brown chocolate Eiffel Tower in it (I used a soap mold):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here were all of the favors in the dining room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a poodle cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this week, I finished dd's first nightgown:



Wow, that party looks amazing!!  Great job!!  So what did she wear to the party?  I have some Eiffel Tower fabric that would have been perfect!!

Well, now that my downstairs is nice and cool, I plan to sew all day!!


----------



## momtoprincess A

OK here is the outfit I worked on for the last two days. She agreed to put the jeans on only for the pics.














Here is the skirt I made on the weekend. I want to try appliqueing a fairy on the shirt but I have to wait until I get my other machine working.


----------



## Jennia

anggye said:


> I finally get the nerve up to post after lurking for a year and a half, and then so many things come up, I don't have time to post
> 
> I have been trying to pack and sew because after we move we only have about 2 weeks 'til our trip
> 
> I finished a couple customs. I wasn't sure about the leggings, but I like it.
> Ever since I saw Tom's Feliz, I have been dying to make a steamboat Willie outfit. I made one for Abbey, but she'll have to get home from school to model



Very cute, did you just happen to have such perfectly matching leggings?



anggye said:


> So cute!! DD3 was a pink poodle her first halloween, so that theme is near and dear!! Her's a pic


Awww adorable!! DD was Tinkerbell her first Halloween. 


ibesue said:


> Wow, I don't think I have ever seen that fabric.  It is cute!  I can't complain too much.  This summer had been pretty mild.  And I thought I had it planned so I would not be in the heat much.  One week in San Diego (was nice) and then 2 weeks in Portland.  It was their longest, hottest heat wave....    Lets just say, everyone in Portland was happy when I left!
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh, you are so talented and creative!!!  Love the ballet outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that party looks amazing!!  Great job!!  So what did she wear to the party?  I have some Eiffel Tower fabric that would have been perfect!!
> 
> Well, now that my downstairs is nice and cool, I plan to sew all day!!



Thanks! Guess I should have thought to put in a photo of her party outfit, lol! I didn't make anything due to time issues and not finding material I loved (I was working 12 hour days for like a month, it was awful). Here she is: 








momtoprincess A said:


> OK here is the outfit I worked on for the last two days. She agreed to put the jeans on only for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the skirt I made on the weekend. I want to try appliqueing a fairy on the shirt but I have to wait until I get my other machine working.




Cute, love the poodle fabric.


----------



## TinaLala

anggye said:


> I finally get the nerve up to post after lurking for a year and a half, and then so many things come up, I don't have time to post
> 
> I have been trying to pack and sew because after we move we only have about 2 weeks 'til our trip
> 
> I finished a couple customs. I wasn't sure about the leggings, but I like it.
> Ever since I saw Tom's Feliz, I have been dying to make a steamboat Willie outfit. I made one for Abbey, but she'll have to get home from school to model




I love this!  Super cute!  Love your fabric choices, very cute!  I like her very sweet pose as well!


----------



## HeatherSue

I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.  





Here's what I came up with.









I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!  






I thought the flare at the bottom made it look tail-like.






Just because, here she is hugging her brother.





---------

It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Well, I have been trying to get some things accomplished but I have not been very successful.  I have been reading a blog perhaps you have read it before?  It is nieniedialogues.com

Anyways,  I love all the latest creations.  Very beautiful all of them.

I need some help from Karen,  The Queen of the Cricut!

KAREN!

Sorry to summons you so loudly, but I am having difficulty with my Cricut and I need to finish this project and get it cleaned off my Kitchen Table

I was trying to make this





I was using the Cricut and everything was going along quite well I cut out all of the items you see there.

Then it started doing this.





I have tried cutting other numbers, I have changed the blade, I turned the pressure down.

Can you offer me any suggestions?


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> psst...heather...as of this morning, I'm one step closer to paying for that half of your left eye!


Really?? Did you order a machine?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> We are going the week of June 13...now that may not be my only trip....there are rumors we may have another trip...well I may have another trip with just Tim in February...that is not anywhere near firm and I may have to lie to my kids to go!  But as for the for sure trip, we are going back in June again, the week the kids get out of school.  And we will be celebrating our anniversary just a few weeks early since we cancelled our trip to Niagra Falls...we had always going back for our 10 year anniversary...but I'll take WDW!!!


June 13 is Sawyer's birthday.  Therefore, I think you should take us with you!

How cool that you might be planning two trips!  I'm already trying to figure out when we can go back again and he we haven't even left yet!  



Jennia said:


> and of course the applique/embroidered scallopini with Cinderella top Tessa was wearing (wow that was stunning!).


I am flattered that you mentioned that one.  Thank you!



Jennia said:


>


What a fabulous party! I love the bracelets, the chocolate, the cake, everything!!  

The nightgown is so cute.  So is your sweet little DD!  I love the birthday outfit, too.



anggye said:


>


That is adorable!  Great job!  I like the leggings with it, too.



jenb1023 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice and stories!  I think I will keep washing the fabric before sewing.  At least I think that is what you were all trying to tell me - it wasn't very clear.


Yeah, sometimes we can be a little vague. 

*anggye:* I lost the picture, but your DD looked SO adorable in that pink poodle costume!



ibesue said:


> Awww, I can't believe he is starting pre school already!!  I never had that kid that wanted to play and do everything.  How neat!!
> And there are those on here who want you to be well rested and are not in a hurry for your Christmas designs.  I am happy you are here visiting with us!  And, well, I haven't even gotten it together for Halloween, how could I be looking to Christmas already!




Tessa would have hated preschool.  But, I thought it was something Sawyer would like.  Judging from how he acted today, I think I was right.  He even wanted me to leave!



momtoprincess A said:


>


That poodle fabric is SO cool!  I love what you did with it, too!  I think it'll be really cute without the jeans, too.  Then, she can wear the jeans with the shirt if she doesn't feel like wearing a skirt!

I love the fabrics you chose for the fairy skirt.  So pretty!


----------



## minnie2

snubie said:


> We have had a busy summer and it has been so hard to keep up with this thread.  Everything I have seen looks great.
> 
> First day of preschool (her second year though)
> Perfectly Preppy flouncy skort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just a set for fall
> Molly top and easy fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we have been getting ready for our newest family member.  DH painted the room and set up the crib last weekend.  Time is flying by and she will be here before we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE}  they came out great!  Love the nursery!
> 
> 
> 
> The Moonk's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going back...well I already knew that...but last night we nailed down our dates and our resort.  We liked staying at ASMU last year in the suite, but I decided that we could stay at POR cheaper and Katie wants to sleep in the trundle.  Plus, I like the idea of staying at a differnt resort too!   We have no issue all 5 of us in one room.  So...I gave the numbers to Tim last night and he said ok!  So today...I got a ticker!!!!!:  That is a good thing and a scary thing!  Only 9 months!!!! AAAAAAHHH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE!
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share this link with you guys:
> http://www.disneyventures.com/
> 
> It's a new website with finished trip reports.  This way, you can go there and search through trip reports by the date of the trip and you will know that they are done (no disappointing 1/2 trip reports.  Yeah, I mean you DisUnc).
> 
> So far, there are only two trip reports- mine and the person who started the website.  But, she wanted me to ask my friends to add theirs, too. So, contact her if you're interested.  I think it could be a really neat site!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very cool I will ahve to check it out
> 
> 
> Jennia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the stuff I've done since my super long time not posting! On July 25th we had dd's second birthday party, it was a Pink Poodles in Paris theme.
> First, I made eight poodle bracelets for each of the girls coming (okay I really made like 12, but I trusted DH to drill the first four I'd made and he ruined all of them lol!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 24 bags of chocolate, each one had a pink, white, and brown chocolate Eiffel Tower in it (I used a soap mold):
> 
> 
> Here were all of the favors in the dining room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a poodle cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this week, I finished dd's first nightgown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything s so darling!  Love the poodle cake!  They call my brother poodle LONG story use your imagination and you will I am sure be right!
> 
> 
> anggye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally get the nerve up to post after lurking for a year and a half, and then so many things come up, I don't have time to post
> 
> I have been trying to pack and sew because after we move we only have about 2 weeks 'til our trip
> 
> I finished a couple customs. I wasn't sure about the leggings, but I like it.
> Ever since I saw Tom's Feliz, I have been dying to make a steamboat Willie outfit. I made one for Abbey, but she'll have to get home from school to model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GREAT JOB!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> momtoprincess A said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK here is the outfit I worked on for the last two days. She agreed to put the jeans on only for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the skirt I made on the weekend. I want to try appliqueing a fairy on the shirt but I have to wait until I get my other machine working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darling!!!!
> 
> Here is a dress I made for my niece who is 3.  Petunia in modeling it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
Click to expand...


----------



## Jennia

HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the flare at the bottom made it look tail-like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because, here she is hugging her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.



WOW, I LOVE that! Such beautiful fabric, too! 



HeatherSue said:


> Really?? Did you order a machine?
> 
> 
> June 13 is Sawyer's birthday.  Therefore, I think you should take us with you!
> 
> How cool that you might be planning two trips!  I'm already trying to figure out when we can go back again and he we haven't even left yet!
> 
> 
> I am flattered that you mentioned that one.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> What a fabulous party! I love the bracelets, the chocolate, the cake, everything!!
> 
> The nightgown is so cute.  So is your sweet little DD!  I love the birthday outfit, too.
> 
> 
> That is adorable!  Great job!  I like the leggings with it, too.
> 
> 
> Yeah, sometimes we can be a little vague.
> 
> *anggye:* I lost the picture, but your DD looked SO adorable in that pink poodle costume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fabrics you chose for the fairy skirt.  So pretty!



Thanks! Sawyer's bday is just a day before mine! 



minnie2 said:


> snubie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had a busy summer and it has been so hard to keep up with this thread.  Everything I have seen looks great.
> 
> 
> very cool I will ahve to check it out
> 
> Everything s so darling!  Love the poodle cake!  They call my brother poodle LONG story use your imagination and you will I am sure be right!
> GREAT JOB!!!!
> 
> 
> Darling!!!!
> 
> Here is a dress I made for my niece who is 3.  Petunia in modeling it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! What a sweet dress, took me a while to figure out who Petunia was lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Jennia said:


> Here's some of the stuff I've done since my super long time not posting! On July 25th we had dd's second birthday party, it was a Pink Poodles in Paris theme.
> First, I made eight poodle bracelets for each of the girls coming (okay I really made like 12, but I trusted DH to drill the first four I'd made and he ruined all of them lol!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 24 bags of chocolate, each one had a pink, white, and brown chocolate Eiffel Tower in it (I used a soap mold):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here were all of the favors in the dining room:
> 
> 
> And, this week, I finished dd's first nightgown:



Oh gosh, I love what you did; just perfect!  The chocolate and those fabulous bracelets are my faves.



anggye said:


> I finally get the nerve up to post after lurking for a year and a half, and then so many things come up, I don't have time to post
> 
> I have been trying to pack and sew because after we move we only have about 2 weeks 'til our trip
> I finished a couple customs. I wasn't sure about the leggings, but I like it.
> Ever since I saw Tom's Feliz, I have been dying to make a steamboat Willie outfit. I made one for Abbey, but she'll have to get home from school to model


Great job! I like the leggings w/ it.


momtoprincess A said:


> OK here is the outfit I worked on for the last two days. She agreed to put the jeans on only for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the skirt I made on the weekend. I want to try appliqueing a fairy on the shirt but I have to wait until I get my other machine working.


Seriously, she has got to wear the jeans. I love the skirt you made her, too.  Honestly, it looks like a tiered top because it's so far above the knee.  I'm sure when it gets a little colder she'll come around- heck, she has to, 'cause it's just Too cute!!


Jennia said:


> Thanks! Guess I should have thought to put in a photo of her party outfit, lol! I didn't make anything due to time issues and not finding material I loved (I was working 12 hour days for like a month, it was awful). Here she is:


Love the outfit; perfect for the party


HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the flare at the bottom made it look tail-like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.


I think it's absolutely 100% perfect for ariel!  I wish my Joann's had had that fabric; and the flare on the skirt is reminiscent (sp?) of a tail without being too little girl costumy.


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I have been trying to get some things accomplished but I have not been very successful.  I have been reading a blog perhaps you have read it before?  It is nieniedialogues.com
> 
> Anyways,  I love all the latest creations.  Very beautiful all of them.
> 
> I need some help from Karen,  The Queen of the Cricut!
> 
> KAREN!
> 
> Sorry to summons you so loudly, but I am having difficulty with my Cricut and I need to finish this project and get it cleaned off my Kitchen Table
> 
> I was trying to make this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using the Cricut and everything was going along quite well I cut out all of the items you see there.
> 
> Then it started doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried cutting other numbers, I have changed the blade, I turned the pressure down.
> 
> Can you offer me any suggestions?



I'm not Karen, but have you tried resetting your paper size more to the left?  and if you have a new mat, maybe trying that?  It may be slightly lifting on the edge, but also it seems to be cutting right over the edge.  If you move the paper size to the left it should keep the edge from getting caught in the cut.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the flare at the bottom made it look tail-like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because, here she is hugging her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.


Heather that is adorable!!!!!!!!  I may have to get that pattern!



Jennia said:


> Thanks so much! What a sweet dress, took me a while to figure out who Petunia was lol!


She is my headless other child


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the flare at the bottom made it look tail-like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because, here she is hugging her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.



This turned out so pretty!  It'll be great for your trip!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I have been trying to get some things accomplished but I have not been very successful.  I have been reading a blog perhaps you have read it before?  It is nieniedialogues.com
> 
> Anyways,  I love all the latest creations.  Very beautiful all of them.
> 
> I need some help from Karen,  The Queen of the Cricut!
> 
> KAREN!
> 
> Sorry to summons you so loudly, but I am having difficulty with my Cricut and I need to finish this project and get it cleaned off my Kitchen Table
> 
> I was trying to make this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using the Cricut and everything was going along quite well I cut out all of the items you see there.
> 
> Then it started doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried cutting other numbers, I have changed the blade, I turned the pressure down.
> 
> Can you offer me any suggestions?



Have you tried lowering the speed?  That may help.



minnie2 said:


> snubie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had a busy summer and it has been so hard to keep up with this thread.  Everything I have seen looks great.
> 
> First day of preschool (her second year though)
> Perfectly Preppy flouncy skort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just a set for fall
> Molly top and easy fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we have been getting ready for our newest family member.  DH painted the room and set up the crib last weekend.  Time is flying by and she will be here before we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE}  they came out great!  Love the nursery!
> 
> YIPPEE!
> 
> 
> very cool I will ahve to check it out
> 
> Everything s so darling!  Love the poodle cake!  They call my brother poodle LONG story use your imagination and you will I am sure be right!
> GREAT JOB!!!!
> 
> 
> Darling!!!!
> 
> Here is a dress I made for my niece who is 3.  Petunia in modeling it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet dress!  And Petunia is lovely as well!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> I'm not Karen, but have you tried resetting your paper size more to the left?  and if you have a new mat, maybe trying that?  It may be slightly lifting on the edge, but also it seems to be cutting right over the edge.  If you move the paper size to the left it should keep the edge from getting caught in the cut.


Thank you for your suggestions.  That is a new mat. I will try moving the paper over.  But it is still tearing in the middle by the number.


revrob said:


> Have you tried lowering the speed?  That may help.



The Speed is on "1" and the Pressure is on "4"

Maybe I should try a different paper?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I was speaking with both of my bosses today about days left.  We have 32 days until the business closes for season.  I only work M-F and taking off the 21st.

So with the holiday I only have 12 days of work until Disney  Boss #2 had said I don't need to come back but boss #1 said I do need to come back after the trip.  But only for a few days.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.



Love the Ariel outfit..the fabric is just perfect..and I love the hugging pictures!!  I love getting pictures of my kids hugging each other.   Kirsten wants to be Ariel for Halloween..but not the Ariel with the tail, she wants her greenish dress..the one she wears at Akershus.


----------



## Sapper383

HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE Chip 'N Dale!  This is so unique!  I really like the big print fabric.  It's really cool!
> 
> How do you like your fridge?  The freezer on the bottom concept intrigues me.
> 
> 
> I would suggest an iron-on if you're not comfortable with your applique skills. Iron-ons can be really cute!  Or, if you're looking for a bit of a hand-sewn look, you could iron it onto a separate piece of fabric.  Then, you could do a frayed applique onto the t-shirt.



Thanks. fridge/freezers are so common in the UK, I forget that you don't have them like this in the US...olso ours are soooo much smaller....think this is partly due to our smaller houses....I would love a big american fridge but my kitchen is too small!!!

I think I might have to resourt to an iron on.........I'm going to try the applique first and if I have no joy I will use the back up plan

I would realy like to get my own sewing machine, but can you get ones that do embrodery too and if so could someone recomend one??? Mind you I still have to convince DH



*Toadstool* said:


> Hehe.. yes. I know some people aren't so picky about their needles. I always switch my needle depending on what fabric I use. I find I get much better results that way.
> I think the shirt would be so cute. I made my DD a supersleuth dress with the logo on the top part. I was really surprised that my parents said it wasn't a big hit at DW with the CMs. I guess they don't watch playhouse disney much.



Do you have a photo of the dress...I would love to see it..thanks



princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set




Thank you for posting the photo of the faries dress...it's so cute. I'm going to start mine this weekend...thats if dd ever makes up her mind which fairy she wants to be

I love your other dresses too. The starwars one is fab


----------



## snubie

HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.


Great Ariel fabric.

To the person who did the pink poodle party - so cute.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

I've been at work, and the school has images on block.  I've been dying to see all these things!!  Gorgeous work, all!!  Love the Steamboat and Ariel outfits!!  Everyone's talents are so incredible!


----------



## ibesue

momtoprincess A said:


> OK here is the outfit I worked on for the last two days. She agreed to put the jeans on only for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the skirt I made on the weekend. I want to try appliqueing a fairy on the shirt but I have to wait until I get my other machine working.



I love it with the jeans!  I hope she decides to wear it!



Jennia said:


> Thanks! Guess I should have thought to put in a photo of her party outfit, lol! I didn't make anything due to time issues and not finding material I loved (I was working 12 hour days for like a month, it was awful). Here she is:



That is a perfect outfit for the party!!



HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the flare at the bottom made it look tail-like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because, here she is hugging her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.



OMGosh that is so perfect and cute.  And when did she get so grown up???  Love the hugging picture!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I was speaking with both of my bosses today about days left.  We have 32 days until the business closes for season.  I only work M-F and taking off the 21st.
> 
> So with the holiday I only have 12 days of work until Disney  Boss #2 had said I don't need to come back but boss #1 said I do need to come back after the trip.  But only for a few days.



  I bet you are so happy!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Polka dot material!  UGGHHH.  Went to Hancocks, Walmart, mom's closet and Hobby Lobby and I cannot find black with white dots, or orange with white dots or anything with dots....  I did get black with orange dots but I need another coordinating material.

May have to head to Mary Jo's tmorrow...anyone need something?  
 <---- because dd14 thought it was awesome


----------



## VBAndrea

Thank you Leslie, Carla C., and Heather.

The skirt is from Leslie's stripwork tutorial.  The only thing I did different was to leave the under layer longer b/c I wanted some black to show.  I am thrilled with it!  Only minor problem was I didn't make the eleastic tight enough so after photos I tightened it up and sewed it back shut.  After I hand sewed it shut I realized I tightened it with a twist in the elastic -- grrrrrr!!!!   Now I have to undo it and fix it again.  My dd is just too skinny.  I used size 4 elastic measurements as she's almost 6 years old.  Oh well.

The top is the portrait peasant and gosh was it easy to sew up -- do love Carla's patterns!  I can't wait to make some dresses or more shirts since it was so easy.

And Heather gets credit for teaching me applique -- though by the looks of it I obviously need lots more practice.  I am also having problems with some threads loosening even though I backstitched 

I also attempted matching ruffled socks --didn't work so the poor girl gets to be barefoot.

And sorry for the crappy photos -- I'm hating this camera more and more and it was really overcast out as well (and nearing dusk).  DD would also only try the outfit on providing I would not comb her hair 











Guess she didn't like my hairbow and decided to create one of her own:





And with dear brother -- poor kid hasn't gotten a thing made for him yet and he keeps asking.


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> Really?? Did you order a machine?




Yes ma'am, The Husband gave the go-ahead this morning! Igor is scheduled to arrive before Sept 14th!

Tessa looks adorable in her outfit, those colors are GREAT on her and that fabric is perfect.


----------



## kidneygirl

mommyof2princesses said:


> May have to head to Mary Jo's tmorrow...anyone need something?



I LOVE Mary Jo's!!!  I was just thinking I needed to make a trip there.  It's only about 20 or 25 minutes from us.


----------



## VBAndrea

snubie said:


> We have had a busy summer and it has been so hard to keep up with this thread.  Everything I have seen looks great.
> 
> First day of preschool (her second year though)
> Perfectly Preppy flouncy skort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just a set for fall
> Molly top and easy fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we have been getting ready for our newest family member.  DH painted the room and set up the crib last weekend.  Time is flying by and she will be here before we know it.


All very cute!  I really like the BTS outfit -- awesome job on the crayons!  I also love the brown and pink combo fabric choices (I tried to get my dd interested in a pink with brown dot fabric but she didn't bite).  And thanks for posting the pattern (Molly top) b/c I really like that style and may need to invest in that.  Love the baby's room colors too!



Jennia said:


> Here's some of the stuff I've done since my super long time not posting! On July 25th we had dd's second birthday party, it was a Pink Poodles in Paris theme.
> First, I made eight poodle bracelets for each of the girls coming (okay I really made like 12, but I trusted DH to drill the first four I'd made and he ruined all of them lol!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 24 bags of chocolate, each one had a pink, white, and brown chocolate Eiffel Tower in it (I used a soap mold):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here were all of the favors in the dining room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a poodle cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this week, I finished dd's first nightgown:


Awesome party items!  Love the bracelets.  I bought some clay to make some jewelry but have yet to get around to trying it.  I was thinking of baking on a wire to avoid drilling.  And what a neat idea for the cake with the paper cutouts and the added bow on the poodle!  Looks yummy too!  And very lovely nightgown -- my dd will be getting on in the near future.



anggye said:


> I finally get the nerve up to post after lurking for a year and a half, and then so many things come up, I don't have time to post
> 
> I have been trying to pack and sew because after we move we only have about 2 weeks 'til our trip
> 
> I finished a couple customs. I wasn't sure about the leggings, but I like it.
> Ever since I saw Tom's Feliz, I have been dying to make a steamboat Willie outfit. I made one for Abbey, but she'll have to get home from school to model


Love it and I adore it with the leggings -- I think it's a great combo.  I a very fond of black and white together and am contemplating a Steamboat Willie on dd's MK outfit.



anggye said:


> So cute!! DD3 was a pink poodle her first halloween, so that theme is near and dear!! Her's a pic


 Oh my that's adorable!



momtoprincess A said:


> OK here is the outfit I worked on for the last two days. She agreed to put the jeans on only for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the skirt I made on the weekend. I want to try appliqueing a fairy on the shirt but I have to wait until I get my other machine working.


Love the doggie fabric and I really like it with the jeans.  Cute skirt as well -- post again if you get it appliqued.



HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!
> 
> I thought the flare at the bottom made it look tail-like.
> 
> Just because, here she is hugging her brother.
> 
> It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.


Love that fabric and I think you chose the perfect pattern!  (Sorry had to eliminate copying some of the photos since I'm over the limit).



minnie2 said:


> Here is a dress I made for my niece who is 3.  Petunia in modeling it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back


Very nice -- love the bow though Petunia could use one in her hair as well (hehehe!).



MinnieVanMom said:


> I was speaking with both of my bosses today about days left.  We have 32 days until the business closes for season.  I only work M-F and taking off the 21st.
> 
> So with the holiday I only have 12 days of work until Disney  Boss #2 had said I don't need to come back but boss #1 said I do need to come back after the trip.  But only for a few days.


OK, now I must ask, what do you do for a living?



mommyof2princesses said:


> Polka dot material!  UGGHHH.  Went to Hancocks, Walmart, mom's closet and Hobby Lobby and I cannot find black with white dots, or orange with white dots or anything with dots....  I did get black with orange dots but I need another coordinating material.
> 
> May have to head to Mary Jo's tmorrow...anyone need something?
> <---- because dd14 thought it was awesome


  Do you have a Joann's?  They seem to have the best selection of dot fabric and have varying dot sizes.  If you don't, please don't be jealous as I don't have a Hobby Lobby anywhere near me.


----------



## xdanielleax

Hey guys.  I have a question.  I am making Violette a Minnie outfit and I am using Carla's easyfit to make some bloomers out of eyelet material.  Can anyone tell me how to add the elastic to the bottom to create a ruffled hem?  They have a scalloped edge on the bottom, so I can't just fold them like I normally would for bloomers.  Thanks


----------



## mommyof2princesses

kidneygirl said:


> I LOVE Mary Jo's!!!  I was just thinking I needed to make a trip there.  It's only about 20 or 25 minutes from us.



I am about 25-30 minutes away and do plan to go there around 10 tomorrow morning before going to moms to work on applique.  Hopefully they have what I need....



VBAndrea said:


> Do you have a Joann's?  They seem to have the best selection of dot fabric and have varying dot sizes.  If you don't, please don't be jealous as I don't have a Hobby Lobby anywhere near me.



No joanns anywhere near.  They only time I ever get to go to one is when I am visiting the inlaws in Va.  I do have mary jos which is HUGE!  And mom does work at the local hobby lobby....I do wish I had a joanns.  They have what I want online.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Need some help!!  I'm up north at my MIL's and she has an embroidery machine that she is playing around with.  She's having some trouble appliqueing  (just an initial) on a tee because of the extra bulk outside the hoop.  It's causing the hoop to not lay as flat as it should.  Is there any other way to fix that besides opening a side seam?  Her designs are puckering a bit too, what kind of stabilizer should she be using?  (She's just using adhesive and cut away right now.)  Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## jessica52877

2cutekidz said:


> Need some help!!  I'm up north at my MIL's and she has an embroidery machine that she is playing around with.  She's having some trouble appliqueing  (just an initial) on a tee because of the extra bulk outside the hoop.  It's causing the hoop to not lay as flat as it should.  Is there any other way to fix that besides opening a side seam?  Her designs are puckering a bit too, what kind of stabilizer should she be using?  (She's just using adhesive and cut away right now.)  Any help would be appreciated!!



Hoop it and then turn it inside out. Pull the shirt to the edges out of the way. Itty bitty sizes are easier to rip open the seam usually.

I use cutaway hooped. That is all.

HTH!


----------



## jessica52877

I got the next BIG GIVE posted!

This one is for an adorable little one named Mikaela! She is 8 years old and a cutie patootie!

Big Give Link
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68476&threadid=665166&page=1#5034804

Trip Report Link
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2196990

Collin still needs autograph books and 1 more outfit/shirt!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68418&threadid=661731

Both have a ship date of September 26th!


----------



## NaeNae

2cutekidz said:


> Need some help!!  I'm up north at my MIL's and she has an embroidery machine that she is playing around with.  She's having some trouble appliqueing  (just an initial) on a tee because of the extra bulk outside the hoop.  It's causing the hoop to not lay as flat as it should.  Is there any other way to fix that besides opening a side seam?  Her designs are puckering a bit too, what kind of stabilizer should she be using?  (She's just using adhesive and cut away right now.)  Any help would be appreciated!!



I turn my things inside out, then I kinda roll the bulk up around the edge.  You have to kinda work it to get it under your presser foot but once you do then you should be fine.  You just have to watch and make sure that it doesn't fall down in the embroidery area.  Is she using a ball point needle?  According to "Walter Floriani" you can float an extra piece of stabilizer under your hoop and slow your machine down to compensate for the pull/puckering.  I would probably use a tearaway as the extra stabilizer so you can tear it away so it won't be so bulky.


----------



## busy mommy

HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cute!  I may have to get this pattern.  I would love to make skirts for my eleven year old, and this is just her style.


----------



## Stephres

xdanielleax said:


> Hey guys.  I have a question.  I am making Violette a Minnie outfit and I am using Carla's easyfit to make some bloomers out of eyelet material.  Can anyone tell me how to add the elastic to the bottom to create a ruffled hem?  They have a scalloped edge on the bottom, so I can't just fold them like I normally would for bloomers.  Thanks



I think it might be easier to use bias tape. Get double fold bias tape the same color as the bloomers and stitch around the top and bottom to make a casing (on the inside of the pants), leaving an opening. Thread the elastic and stitch closed. Hope this helps!

Heather, that outfit is stunning! Megan said, ohhhhhhh!

Marlo, I made Megan an outfit with that butterfly fabric, it is a favorite of mine. I love how you did the bow, my bows always turn out wonky.

Megan also loved the pink poodle party and the pink poodle baby. Too cute!


----------



## kidneygirl

mommyof2princesses said:


> I am about 25-30 minutes away and do plan to go there around 10 tomorrow morning before going to moms to work on applique.  Hopefully they have what I need....
> 
> The last time I was at Mary Jo's (a couple of weeks ago), they had the black with white dots.


----------



## revrob

xdanielleax said:


> Hey guys.  I have a question.  I am making Violette a Minnie outfit and I am using Carla's easyfit to make some bloomers out of eyelet material.  Can anyone tell me how to add the elastic to the bottom to create a ruffled hem?  They have a scalloped edge on the bottom, so I can't just fold them like I normally would for bloomers.  Thanks





Stephres said:


> I think it might be easier to use bias tape. Get double fold bias tape the same color as the bloomers and stitch around the top and bottom to make a casing (on the inside of the pants), leaving an opening. Thread the elastic and stitch closed. Hope this helps!
> 
> Heather, that outfit is stunning! Megan said, ohhhhhhh!
> 
> Marlo, I made Megan an outfit with that butterfly fabric, it is a favorite of mine. I love how you did the bow, my bows always turn out wonky.
> 
> Megan also loved the pink poodle party and the pink poodle baby. Too cute!



I was gonna say the same thing as Steph, except I think you can use single fold bias tape?  It's not quite as bulky, so that's what I would probably try.  Like Steph said, just stitch on either side & insert the elastic and finish stitching.


----------



## Adi12982

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I have been trying to get some things accomplished but I have not been very successful.  I have been reading a blog perhaps you have read it before?  It is nieniedialogues.com
> 
> Anyways,  I love all the latest creations.  Very beautiful all of them.
> 
> I need some help from Karen,  The Queen of the Cricut!
> 
> KAREN!
> 
> Sorry to summons you so loudly, but I am having difficulty with my Cricut and I need to finish this project and get it cleaned off my Kitchen Table
> 
> I was trying to make this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using the Cricut and everything was going along quite well I cut out all of the items you see there.
> 
> Then it started doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried cutting other numbers, I have changed the blade, I turned the pressure down.
> 
> Can you offer me any suggestions?



I would reduce the pressure, that was happening on a project I did for my baby shower invites (I borrowed someone's machine) and I played around with the pressure adjustments until I got it right.


----------



## *Wish*Upon*A*Star*

Thanks, all, for the suggestion re: the Brother PE700ii rather than the PE350.  (I was going to multi-quote but don't know how to do it?)

So, I'm _almost_ ready to buy the PE700ii but wanted to get your opinions...  Is it really complicated to learn how to use it?  I'm a complete newbie to embroidery machines and a bit of a newbie at sewing altogether so I want to make sure it's something I can figure out and not get frustrated!  In all honesty - my sewing machine sat in my basement for three years 'til I just brought it up a couple of weeks ago.  I was too scared to figure out how to use it!  LOL

And since I don't know how to multi-quote, just wanted to say - I LOVE the Ariel outfit!  That fabric is awesome for the skirt - so pretty!

And the steamboat willy - that's so cool!  Love it!


----------



## kathyell

xdanielleax said:


> Hey guys.  I have a question.  I am making Violette a Minnie outfit and I am using Carla's easyfit to make some bloomers out of eyelet material.  Can anyone tell me how to add the elastic to the bottom to create a ruffled hem?  They have a scalloped edge on the bottom, so I can't just fold them like I normally would for bloomers.  Thanks



I made some Minnie bloomers about a week ago. I used elastic to make the ruffled hem. Here's what they looked like finished:






And here's what I did.

Finished the lengthened shorts. (I measured my daughter from waistband to where I wanted the elastic to sit on her leg, then added about two inches to the length for the ruffle and the hem. You wouldn't worry about leaving length on the ruffle for a hem since the edge of your eyelet is scalloped.)

Then I measured the finished circumference of the legs of the bloomers and then added a half inch to that length. I cut about an inch and a half wide piece of the eyelet scraps to use as a casing for the elastic (cut one for each leg). Each piece was the length of the finished circumference of the leg plus the half inch. I probably should have used a lightweight white cotton for it, but I didn't have any and I wanted to finish them without another trip to the store. 

I turned the top and bottom edges under to finish them off (to the wrong side). I used the width of the elastic to determine how much of the top and bottom of the casing to turn under. I wanted it to be just a little larger in height than the elastic I'd picked. I also turned a quarter inch of the ends of each casing to the back and sewed them down to finish the ends. 

Then measured up the same distance on each leg and sewed the casings to the inside of the legs of the shorts. I sewed very close to the edges of the casings to leave room to insert the elastic. I aligned the ends of the casing fairly closely and along the inside leg hem.

Then I held the elastic around my daughter's leg where I wanted the elastic to sit once the bloomers were finished and then tightened it until it felt firm but comfy. I cut two lengths of it and then threaded it through the casings, being careful not to twist it, and swearing under my breath many, many times. Once it was successfully threaded through, I sewed the two ends of the elastic together. 

(If you want to close off the open ends of the casing after you've finished off your elastic, you should be able to sew a nearly unnoticeable line down each of the openings if you aligned them with the inside leg hem. I don't think anyone will ever see mine.)

That might not be the *best* way to do it, but it's the way I did it and they came out just fine. Good luck!


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Here is a dress I made for my niece who is 3.  Petunia in modeling it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back


Love it!  Especially the sash; perfect


VBAndrea said:


> Thank you Leslie, Carla C., and Heather.
> 
> The skirt is from Leslie's stripwork tutorial.  The only thing I did different was to leave the under layer longer b/c I wanted some black to show.  I am thrilled with it!  Only minor problem was I didn't make the eleastic tight enough so after photos I tightened it up and sewed it back shut.  After I hand sewed it shut I realized I tightened it with a twist in the elastic -- grrrrrr!!!!   Now I have to undo it and fix it again.  My dd is just too skinny.  I used size 4 elastic measurements as she's almost 6 years old.  Oh well.
> 
> The top is the portrait peasant and gosh was it easy to sew up -- do love Carla's patterns!  I can't wait to make some dresses or more shirts since it was so easy.
> 
> And Heather gets credit for teaching me applique -- though by the looks of it I obviously need lots more practice.  I am also having problems with some threads loosening even though I backstitched
> 
> I also attempted matching ruffled socks --didn't work so the poor girl gets to be barefoot.
> 
> And sorry for the crappy photos -- I'm hating this camera more and more and it was really overcast out as well (and nearing dusk).  DD would also only try the outfit on providing I would not comb her hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess she didn't like my hairbow and decided to create one of her own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with dear brother -- poor kid hasn't gotten a thing made for him yet and he keeps asking.


Love it!  I have so got to make one of those skirts!


emcreative said:


> Yes ma'am, The Husband gave the go-ahead this morning! Igor is scheduled to arrive before Sept 14th!
> 
> Tessa looks adorable in her outfit, those colors are GREAT on her and that fabric is perfect.





2cutekidz said:


> Need some help!!  I'm up north at my MIL's and she has an embroidery machine that she is playing around with.  She's having some trouble appliqueing  (just an initial) on a tee because of the extra bulk outside the hoop.  It's causing the hoop to not lay as flat as it should.  Is there any other way to fix that besides opening a side seam?  Her designs are puckering a bit too, what kind of stabilizer should she be using?  (She's just using adhesive and cut away right now.)  Any help would be appreciated!!



I turn the shirt inside out to hoop it and just push the excess around the edges, then all the bulk is on top of the hoop.  I just have to babysit it really closely.  So I put the top part of the hoop between the front and back of the shirt with the top part on the tabletop.  I have to lift the back part out of the way to see it. (Does that make any sense at all?)  I make sure to mark the shirt first so that I don't really need to see much of it at all, just my cross for the center of the design.
Also, I just started using two stabilizers on my t-s.
I use the sulky iron on first, then a thicker tear away under that.  Since I started doing that (and the ball point needle the girls talked about) I haven't seen the puckering.  Hmmm, guess the $35 on the class last week was worth it.  FWIW, the instructor in my stabilizer class recommended poly mesh stabilizer for t's.  I think it might be Floriani; but it's pricey


----------



## Jennia

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh gosh, I love what you did; just perfect!  The chocolate and those fabulous bracelets are my faves.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit; perfect for the party



Thanks so much! I actually had one mom come to the party, look around and say in this snotty tone, "Fine, whatever, you win." Umm, were we competing with who did the most slave labor for their kid's birthday?? 



minnie2 said:


> Heather that is adorable!!!!!!!!  I may have to get that pattern!
> 
> She is my headless other child



And let me guess, she's also your most well behaved child? At least you know she'll never back talk you. 



ibesue said:


> I love it with the jeans!  I hope she decides to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a perfect outfit for the party!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh that is so perfect and cute.  And when did she get so grown up???  Love the hugging picture!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are so happy!!!



Thanks! It was super cheap, too, about $16. 



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you Leslie, Carla C., and Heather.
> 
> The skirt is from Leslie's stripwork tutorial.  The only thing I did different was to leave the under layer longer b/c I wanted some black to show.  I am thrilled with it!  Only minor problem was I didn't make the eleastic tight enough so after photos I tightened it up and sewed it back shut.  After I hand sewed it shut I realized I tightened it with a twist in the elastic -- grrrrrr!!!!   Now I have to undo it and fix it again.  My dd is just too skinny.  I used size 4 elastic measurements as she's almost 6 years old.  Oh well.
> 
> The top is the portrait peasant and gosh was it easy to sew up -- do love Carla's patterns!  I can't wait to make some dresses or more shirts since it was so easy.
> 
> And Heather gets credit for teaching me applique -- though by the looks of it I obviously need lots more practice.  I am also having problems with some threads loosening even though I backstitched
> 
> I also attempted matching ruffled socks --didn't work so the poor girl gets to be barefoot.
> 
> And sorry for the crappy photos -- I'm hating this camera more and more and it was really overcast out as well (and nearing dusk).  DD would also only try the outfit on providing I would not comb her hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess she didn't like my hairbow and decided to create one of her own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with dear brother -- poor kid hasn't gotten a thing made for him yet and he keeps asking.



SO cute, love Halloween stuff! 



VBAndrea said:


> Awesome party items!  Love the bracelets.  I bought some clay to make some jewelry but have yet to get around to trying it.  I was thinking of baking on a wire to avoid drilling.  And what a neat idea for the cake with the paper cutouts and the added bow on the poodle!  Looks yummy too!  And very lovely nightgown -- my dd will be getting on in the near future.



Thanks! It's not paper, though, that was first attempt at making/using fondant lol!


----------



## anggye

Jennia said:


> Very cute, did you just happen to have such perfectly matching leggings
> 
> I found these at Target during the planning stage of the outfit, hoping they would work. I'm glad they do cause I really love them.


----------



## danicaw

I have been lurking the last few weeks, just wait for school to start so I have time to sew  We start next Tuesday, so I am excited 
Anyway! I love all the fun stuff you guys are posting and I am see a ton of patterns I need to add to my wish list. 
My question tonight is... anyone have a good (easy) pattern for a fleece jumper? In the last JoAnn flyer I got I saw a pic of a New Look pattern (6639)




its a cute, basic looking fleece jumper and I want to make something along those lines. I was wondering if you think I could get close with the A-line? Would that work in fleece and what modifications would I want to make? I love the e-patterns and am a bit afraid of trying a traditional pattern, but maybe I am ready. I love the idea of some fleece dress jumpers for DD. 
Thanks.


----------



## anggye

HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the flare at the bottom made it look tail-like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because, here she is hugging her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.



I really love this outfit. How pretty your daughter looks. I am in awe of your talent.


----------



## anggye

Jennia--I love your daughter's birthday outfit!!

I am sorry, but I lost who did the tye-die with the resist---I am in awe!! I was thinking about making some mickey head tye-dye shirts for our trip, but now I am rethinking...I want the ones you did!!


----------



## CindyBeth

I was wondering if you could help me!  I have a 11 week old dd and am looking to make her a princess outfit for Halloween.  It's been awhile since I have sewed any clothes and don't know really where to start!  Is there somewhere where I could get a pattern?  Does anyone have any pics that they have done?  I always love to get ideas!!!  If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it!


----------



## t-beri

xdanielleax said:


> Hey guys.  I have a question.  I am making Violette a Minnie outfit and I am using Carla's easyfit to make some bloomers out of eyelet material.  Can anyone tell me how to add the elastic to the bottom to create a ruffled hem?  They have a scalloped edge on the bottom, so I can't just fold them like I normally would for bloomers.  Thanks



Danielle, this is directly from Carla.

"Basically, you run 2 lines of stitching instead of 1.  Run the first line in the position you would for regular easy fits, but leave an opening flanking the inseam.  Run the second line of stitching about 3/8" below the first line (don't leave an opening).  Insert the elastic (1/4" wide), close up the opening, and you've got bloomers ."

Hope that helps!  It's really super easy and they make the cutest bloomers!
...t.


----------



## kmbyoung94

I have learned that floating the object to be stitched on helps me out. I very seldom hoop anything now. Just remember when floating or hooping not to stretch the fabric. Just lay if flat and smooth out any wrinkles. I hope this helps.
Hugs, kristi





2cutekidz said:


> Need some help!!  I'm up north at my MIL's and she has an embroidery machine that she is playing around with.  She's having some trouble appliqueing  (just an initial) on a tee because of the extra bulk outside the hoop.  It's causing the hoop to not lay as flat as it should.  Is there any other way to fix that besides opening a side seam?  Her designs are puckering a bit too, what kind of stabilizer should she be using?  (She's just using adhesive and cut away right now.)  Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## smwf71

Because I love you guys, check this thread everyday and thought of you when I found these cute fabrics online.  http://www.chezami.com/exp.ja6?file...=fabricshop&subgroup=&sessionid=2QL0E77ZK1576

Hope that cmes through.  My g-ma sewed me all my dresses for high school and college stuff 20 years ago.  I've always been envious, but never enjoyed sewing.  Maybe I should try now.  Anyhow, these fabrics are so cute!

Have a great day!


----------



## smwf71

It did nothing when I clicked it 

I guess just go to www.chezami.com and click on sale fabric.


----------



## Stephres

revrob said:


> I was gonna say the same thing as Steph, except I think you can use single fold bias tape?  It's not quite as bulky, so that's what I would probably try.  Like Steph said, just stitch on either side & insert the elastic and finish stitching.



You're right, single fold! Where is my brain? 



danicaw said:


> I have been lurking the last few weeks, just wait for school to start so I have time to sew  We start next Tuesday, so I am excited
> Anyway! I love all the fun stuff you guys are posting and I am see a ton of patterns I need to add to my wish list.
> My question tonight is... anyone have a good (easy) pattern for a fleece jumper? In the last JoAnn flyer I got I saw a pic of a New Look pattern (6639)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a cute, basic looking fleece jumper and I want to make something along those lines. I was wondering if you think I could get close with the A-line? Would that work in fleece and what modifications would I want to make? I love the e-patterns and am a bit afraid of trying a traditional pattern, but maybe I am ready. I love the idea of some fleece dress jumpers for DD.
> Thanks.



I don't think there is a reason you couldn't use Carla's A-line pattern with fleece. You might want to get a stronger needle, when I made my daughter a fleece jacket I used a denim needle (or wished I had, I can't remember).

So we leave in a month and asked Megan if there is anything she wanted me to make her. She said no.  I don't really "need" to make her anything, eveything still fits, but I feel like I should. Now I really want to make her a mermaid outfit like Tessa's, the fabric was on clearance? Shoot!

Ack, I just remembered I am going this weekend! No new customs for Megan, I think!


----------



## VBAndrea

emcreative said:


> Yes ma'am, The Husband gave the go-ahead this morning! Igor is scheduled to arrive before Sept 14th!


Congratulations on another new addition to your family!  Trying to even out the boy/girl ratio as well, I see.



Jennia said:


> Thanks! It's not paper, though, that was first attempt at making/using fondant lol!



Oh, even better!  I only worked with fondant once and did the store bought.  For what I used it for it worked fine, but I think next time I'll try making my own.    I wonder if my dd would go for a poodle party -- yours looked so cute.  We have Shih Tzus though so I'd kind of feel lke a traitor doing poodles (or plutos as my dd calls them).


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

Can't believe I have found this thread - only now just learning to sew and it's all so I can make my DD look as cute as can be on our next Disney trip (August 2010).  Reading all the info on here is going to help soooo much - thanks guys.  Feel free to PM me if anybody knows anyone I can contact about shipping items to the UK.  I have never found anything like this over here.


----------



## minnie2

VBAndrea said:


> Thank you Leslie, Carla C., and Heather.
> 
> The skirt is from Leslie's stripwork tutorial.  The only thing I did different was to leave the under layer longer b/c I wanted some black to show.  I am thrilled with it!  Only minor problem was I didn't make the eleastic tight enough so after photos I tightened it up and sewed it back shut.  After I hand sewed it shut I realized I tightened it with a twist in the elastic -- grrrrrr!!!!   Now I have to undo it and fix it again.  My dd is just too skinny.  I used size 4 elastic measurements as she's almost 6 years old.  Oh well.
> 
> The top is the portrait peasant and gosh was it easy to sew up -- do love Carla's patterns!  I can't wait to make some dresses or more shirts since it was so easy.
> 
> And Heather gets credit for teaching me applique -- though by the looks of it I obviously need lots more practice.  I am also having problems with some threads loosening even though I backstitched
> 
> I also attempted matching ruffled socks --didn't work so the poor girl gets to be barefoot.
> 
> And sorry for the crappy photos -- I'm hating this camera more and more and it was really overcast out as well (and nearing dusk).  DD would also only try the outfit on providing I would not comb her hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess she didn't like my hairbow and decided to create one of her own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with dear brother -- poor kid hasn't gotten a thing made for him yet and he keeps asking.


Great job I love the ruffle!


xdanielleax said:


> Hey guys.  I have a question.  I am making Violette a Minnie outfit and I am using Carla's easyfit to make some bloomers out of eyelet material.  Can anyone tell me how to add the elastic to the bottom to create a ruffled hem?  They have a scalloped edge on the bottom, so I can't just fold them like I normally would for bloomers.  Thanks


 Steph and Shannon beat me to it



Stephres said:


> Marlo, I made Megan an outfit with that butterfly fabric, it is a favorite of mine. I love how you did the bow, my bows always turn out wonky.


 SSHH don't look to close I made the bow a little wide and it is a tad wonky but I figure it is hidden under her arms..  Next time I will make it not as wide.
Yeah I LOVE this materiel.  I wanna see Megan's outfit with it!  My niece told me the other day she wanted something with butterflies and she liked the richer tones so I thought this was perfect.  I can't wait to see her in it!


----------



## VBAndrea

A couple of questions:

1.  When making knotted ties for a jumper how large do you make the button holes?  I want to make a Simply Sweet only use knotted ties instead of elastic straps.  I am assuming I would make the straps about the same size as what is recommended for the elastic straps?????  I've seen this done for Vidas as well and since I now have my pattern that will be an upcoming venture as well.

2.  How do you go about making a peasant top with long sleeves that have elastic above the elbows and hems at the wrist (instead of elastic)?  I saw a pattern on YCMT but I would think I should just be able to adapt the portrait peasant.  

Thanks in advance for any help/advice!


----------



## busy mommy

Andrea, your halloween outfit is so cute.  Sorry I lost my quote.


For those of you who buy Carla C.  (i.e.  everyone on here)  do you prefer going through ycmt or etsy?  I've always bought through ycmt because I like the online library.  I am afraid I may lose one on my computer.  How do etsy patterns work, or should I just ask Carla?  I am planning on buying a few new patterns today and just wanted some opinions.  

I finished a new outfit for Maddie yesterday.  I have a picture and will post soon.


----------



## busy mommy

Maddie will wear this at Mickey's Backyard Barbeque.


----------



## revrob

busy mommy said:


> Andrea, your halloween outfit is so cute.  Sorry I lost my quote.
> 
> 
> For those of you who buy Carla C.  (i.e.  everyone on here)  do you prefer going through ycmt or etsy?  I've always bought through ycmt because I like the online library.  I am afraid I may lose one on my computer.  How do etsy patterns work, or should I just ask Carla?  I am planning on buying a few new patterns today and just wanted some opinions.
> 
> I finished a new outfit for Maddie yesterday.  I have a picture and will post soon.



I think it's really a matter of personal choice.  I have a folder in my documents that has all of my e-patterns in it.  I just make sure that I download directly to that folder so that I don't "lose" it.  It works well for me.  I do understand the value of the library, though.  




busy mommy said:


> Maddie will wear this at Mickey's Backyard Barbeque.




That is CUTE!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I finally got my head together a bit and realized how lucky I am to have my job.  It doesn't mean that when I want to sew, I resent my work, but I am blessed.

We have a cat at work that I get to pet, the grounds are beautiful, I have windows to look out.  I get to go outside and no one really bothers me.  

I end up not wanting to go when I have things to do at home.  It is a seasonal job and even the owners are in countdown  mode.  

I will miss my job but enjoy having the time at home once again.


----------



## ireland_nicole

busy mommy said:


> Maddie will wear this at Mickey's Backyard Barbeque.


cute!  love the red and white checkered pattern


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



I LOVE this!  Great job!



jham said:


> I did it this way because I wanted my patches to line up vertically.  I enjoyed controlling which blocks would be touching each other!  So each tier was 8 blocks.  All blocks were cut 5 1/2" tall, (I used 1/4" ish seam allowance) the ruffle was just folded over.  First tier blocks were cut 7" wide, second tier were 13" wide (I don't remember now why I didn't do 14" but it all worked out in the end), 3rd tier were 26 1/2" and ruffle were 53" (2 26 1/2 stitched together.)  That way each blocked lined up with one block.  I used 4 prints so each vertical section had one of each and each tier had 2 of each.  clear as mud?



Thanks for the directions.  I will definitely have to try this!  I may even try this for a skirt.  Will it work? 



Sapper383 said:


> Here is a Chip and Dale dress I made for our dinner at the Garden Grill, I love this pattern ( my 3rd dress now) and I am getting faster and better each time...thanks guys



This fabric is so fun!!!



anggye said:


> So cute!! DD3 was a pink poodle her first halloween, so that theme is near and dear!! Her's a pic



My DD was a pink poodle for her first halloween.  It was a different costume than your DD's but one of my favorites.  Sorry, I don't have pics of it on this computer.  In fact, i loved it so much that we also had the same pink poodle party for her first birthday.



HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!



I love that ariel fabric!!  This is a great outfit!!!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I have been trying to get some things accomplished but I have not been very successful.  I have been reading a blog perhaps you have read it before?  It is nieniedialogues.com
> 
> Anyways,  I love all the latest creations.  Very beautiful all of them.
> 
> I need some help from Karen,  The Queen of the Cricut!
> 
> KAREN!
> 
> Sorry to summons you so loudly, but I am having difficulty with my Cricut and I need to finish this project and get it cleaned off my Kitchen Table
> 
> I was trying to make this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using the Cricut and everything was going along quite well I cut out all of the items you see there.
> 
> Then it started doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried cutting other numbers, I have changed the blade, I turned the pressure down.
> 
> Can you offer me any suggestions?



I am not karen but I have a cricut expression and more carts than I care to admit.  Anyhow, this was happening to me and I tried changing my blade, mat, cleaning out my machine, adjusting the dials, etc.  It just kept ripping no matter what I did.  I finally called cricut and told them my problem.  They said it sounds like the black blade housing was broken and sent me a brand new cricut expression no charge!  Talk about excellent customer service!!!!  My new one works perfectly!!!! 


I am getting ready to attempt my first portrait peasant shirts today.  Wish me luck!  I must admit, I felt a little overwhelmed when I first opened up the pattern because it just looks like a lot of information, but I am encouraged because you all keep saying it is easy.  I hope it is for me too.  I need them to go together quickly so we leave in a little over a week and I still have to make the shirts plus a cindy outfit and lots of hairbows!!!!  AHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## karebear1

DreamerWisher..... did you get the cricut problem solved???


----------



## DisneyAngel83

HeatherSue said:


> I wanted to share this link with you guys:
> http://www.disneyventures.com/
> 
> It's a new website with finished trip reports.  This way, you can go there and search through trip reports by the date of the trip and you will know that they are done (no disappointing 1/2 trip reports.  Yeah, I mean you DisUnc).
> 
> So far, there are only two trip reports- mine and the person who started the website.  But, she wanted me to ask my friends to add theirs, too. So, contact her if you're interested.  I think it could be a really neat site!



Hi Everyone!  I just wanted to thank Heather for agreeing to be one of the first reports on my site and thank her for putting the info about my site on this thread!

I wanted to let anyone know who is interested in putting their finished reports up that you have a few options about how we can put it up.  The first is to simply upload your report in a Word format directly to my website (added today).  Just click on Report Submissions at the top of the page and upload.  The second is to email it to laura@disneyventures.com
The third is to direct me to your already posted, completed report here on the boards and I will insert it myself!

On an nonrelated note:  I have been looking at all your wonderful clothes and even though I don't have kids I think they are just amazing!  My Mom and Grandmother sew and so I know how much work goes into these things.  Please keep up the good work and someday when I have kids I might be coming over here to ask questions!


----------



## angel23321

2cutekidz said:


> Need some help!!  I'm up north at my MIL's and she has an embroidery machine that she is playing around with.  She's having some trouble appliqueing  (just an initial) on a tee because of the extra bulk outside the hoop.  It's causing the hoop to not lay as flat as it should.  Is there any other way to fix that besides opening a side seam?  Her designs are puckering a bit too, what kind of stabilizer should she be using?  (She's just using adhesive and cut away right now.)  Any help would be appreciated!!



Hoop the shirt and then pull the fabric up and around on top. There will be a lot of fabric depending on the size of the shirt.  What I do is take hair clips and clip the fabric together around the hoop so it stays out of the way. You will still need to watch it closely though so it doesn't get sewed to the shirt (done that before).


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got my head together a bit and realized how lucky I am to have my job.  It doesn't mean that when I want to sew, I resent my work, but I am blessed.
> 
> We have a cat at work that I get to pet, the grounds are beautiful, I have windows to look out.  I get to go outside and no one really bothers me.
> 
> I end up not wanting to go when I have things to do at home.  It is a seasonal job and even the owners are in countdown  mode.
> 
> I will miss my job but enjoy having the time at home once again.





Hey Y'all, I'm trying to come up with a design for Disney's new Christmas Carol movie; it comes out in early November, and between that and Princess and the Frog I gotta get crackin'.  I've seen some of y'alls great ideas for Tiana (esp. Lisa's holy cow if I only had 1/10 the talent) but I'm wondering if anybody has any thoughts about Christmas Carol.  I'm sitting around obsessing about a job, I figure I might as well get some sewing done LOL.


----------



## midatlanticpower

Hi all 

Hubby agreed to let me get the machine from HSN  yay....but does anyone have a discount code?  LOL He gave me a limit and that will help!!!!

Thanks in advance!
Missy


----------



## Marianne0310

Hi,

I have used www.naughtycodes.com C56574 and saved $75. first time buyer of HSN.  Naughty Codes has many codes for HSN discounts if this is not your first purchase. 

Hope this helps,
Marianne


----------



## Adi12982

danicaw said:


> I have been lurking the last few weeks, just wait for school to start so I have time to sew  We start next Tuesday, so I am excited
> Anyway! I love all the fun stuff you guys are posting and I am see a ton of patterns I need to add to my wish list.
> My question tonight is... anyone have a good (easy) pattern for a fleece jumper? In the last JoAnn flyer I got I saw a pic of a New Look pattern (6639)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a cute, basic looking fleece jumper and I want to make something along those lines. I was wondering if you think I could get close with the A-line? Would that work in fleece and what modifications would I want to make? I love the e-patterns and am a bit afraid of trying a traditional pattern, but maybe I am ready. I love the idea of some fleece dress jumpers for DD.
> Thanks.



I think you could use the A-line OR modify the skirt part of the simply sweet (or stripwork if that is what you have) - I think you could do the SS/SWJ bodice, and then make an A-line type skirt piece


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

karebear1 said:


> DreamerWisher..... did you get the cricut problem solved???



I had to work this morning and I just finished my Salad.  I am going to try some different paper right now and see if that paper tears.

I am also going to turn down the pressure.

Hope I didn't break it!  Mine is a Little Bug and I have had it for 2 years now and so it isn't under warranty.


----------



## minnie2

busy mommy said:


> Maddie will wear this at Mickey's Backyard Barbeque.


Super cute!!!!!


HELP PLEASE!!!!

I am looking for a god Indiana Jones Mickey image to applique on a shirt for my son.  I can't find a good one.  Any help would be VERY appreciated.

If it helps it is my birthday


----------



## Mirb1214

VBAndrea said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  When making knotted ties for a jumper how large do you make the button holes?  I want to make a Simply Sweet only use knotted ties instead of elastic straps.  I am assuming I would make the straps about the same size as what is recommended for the elastic straps?????  I've seen this done for Vidas as well and since I now have my pattern that will be an upcoming venture as well.
> 
> 2.  How do you go about making a peasant top with long sleeves that have elastic above the elbows and hems at the wrist (instead of elastic)?  I saw a pattern on YCMT but I would think I should just be able to adapt the portrait peasant.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help/advice!


2.  I am in the process of doing this exact same thing.  I've only got the material cut at the moment but am planning on getting it completed this weekend.  I hope it turns out like I want in my head.



busy mommy said:


> Maddie will wear this at Mickey's Backyard Barbeque.



This is absolutely precious.  Your daughter is too!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Thank you to everyone who offered suggestions for my Cricut problem.  I turned down the pressure and it isn't tearing the paper now.


----------



## Adi12982

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Thank you to everyone who offered suggestions for my Cricut problem.  I turned down the pressure and it isn't tearing the paper now.



YEAY - my suggestion worked   It was what worked when I had the same problem


----------



## sahm1000

Teresa, I haven't been ignoring you.........I swear I am still trying to figure out how to add an avatar.  Someone tell me what I am doing wrong!  PLEASE!!!!

Here is the picture I am trying to use from photobucket - this is the size of it after I resized it.







It still says it's too big!  What else can I do?


----------



## luv2go2disney

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Thank you for your suggestions.  That is a new mat. I will try moving the paper over.  But it is still tearing in the middle by the number.
> 
> 
> The Speed is on "1" and the Pressure is on "4"
> 
> Maybe I should try a different paper?



I haven't read to the end yet but I think it could be your cardstock.  It looks like it is textured?  I have problems w/ my cricut when I use the textured cardstock.  The blade gets a little hung up in the those dimples...Good luck I can't wait to see the finished product...I might need to CASE it!  

Christi


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sahm1000 said:


> Teresa, I haven't been ignoring you.........I swear I am still trying to figure out how to add an avatar.  Someone tell me what I am doing wrong!  PLEASE!!!!
> 
> Here is the picture I am trying to use from photobucket - this is the size of it after I resized it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still says it's too big!  What else can I do?


When you upload it click on the size as avatar in the photobucket options.  It will take the regular picture and then U/L to photobucket as avatar size.  Then when you D/L it is the right size.  

Does that make it clear as mud?


----------



## VBAndrea

sahm1000 said:


> Teresa, I haven't been ignoring you.........I swear I am still trying to figure out how to add an avatar.  Someone tell me what I am doing wrong!  PLEASE!!!!
> 
> Here is the picture I am trying to use from photobucket - this is the size of it after I resized it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still says it's too big!  What else can I do?



I never uploaded my avatar pic to photobucket.  I just took it right off my computer and it automatically resized to avatar size and worked.  Maybe try it without going through photobucket.

Try going to "User CP" on the upper left of a page.  Then look at the columns on the left and hit "edit avatar."  Next scroll down and it gives you the option to pull a picture off your computer (it's option 2).  I think that's how I did mine.


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Super cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> HELP PLEASE!!!!
> 
> I am looking for a god Indiana Jones Mickey image to applique on a shirt for my son.  I can't find a good one.  Any help would be VERY appreciated.
> 
> If it helps it is my birthday



how about this one?






I know part of the whip is missing, but maybe you could draw it in?  I'll keep looking.


----------



## xdanielleax

So my 3 year old just told me I ruin her life! hahahahahahahaha  So, it starts early.  I didn't tell my mom that til I was like 12! hehe


----------



## ireland_nicole

So, DS is getting annoyed that Sissy gets stuff from mommy for school and he only got a first day outfit.  So yesterday afternoon and this morning I decided to help the little dude out.  He's totally into dinos at the minute, so I ran with that.

Here's the first set (excuse the set up)




In case it's hard to see, it's a triceratops skeleton on the top and dino fossil print shorts

here's the second




here's a close up of the head:





and here's where I learned something important; never, ever fail to fully appreciate angels w/ digitizing software like Heather Sue.  Because she doesn't do dinos, I thought, sure, I can pick this up somewhere, no problem.  24 thread changes, 40,000 stitches and multiple redos because the colors were wrong later, I finally have a stinkin' t-shirt.

oops, missed a jump stitch, sorry.
If anyone else in interested in the fabric for the shorts, I just got it at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## disneymomof1

Question Alert !!!
Has anyone done Carla's simply sweet jumper top with the halter back, how did it work out?  I am putting together Maddie's AK dress and I would like the jumper front with the halter back but I am afraid to do it wrong. Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Ever so slightly OT random musing:

While I was waiting for the dino to stitch out, I was thinking (dangerous, as always)  and I wondered:

Do you think Phineas and Ferb might have been in some way loosely based on Ferris Beuller's day off?

First there's the whole alliteration F thing
But then there's the whole bigger and better than anyone could have ever imagined thing
And the sister who desperately wants to bust him thing
And the whole big grin sail through life attitude thing...

I'm sure there are more parallels, but that's as far as I got;  I just wondered what y'all thought since we're obviously big Phineas and Ferb fans here


----------



## minnie2

ireland_nicole said:


> how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know part of the whip is missing, but maybe you could draw it in?  I'll keep looking.


 Thanks that is actual the image I wanted but every site I went to it wouldn't let me take the image!  Now I got it  I just eed to figure out a way to make it less grainy in photo shop so I can trace it...



xdanielleax said:


> So my 3 year old just told me I ruin her life! hahahahahahahaha  So, it starts early.  I didn't tell my mom that til I was like 12! hehe


 al 3 yrs of it!



ireland_nicole said:


> So, DS is getting annoyed that Sissy gets stuff from mommy for school and he only got a first day outfit.  So yesterday afternoon and this morning I decided to help the little dude out.  He's totally into dinos at the minute, so I ran with that.
> 
> Here's the first set (excuse the set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case it's hard to see, it's a triceratops skeleton on the top and dino fossil print shorts
> 
> here's the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a close up of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's where I learned something important; never, ever fail to fully appreciate angels w/ digitizing software like Heather Sue.  Because she doesn't do dinos, I thought, sure, I can pick this up somewhere, no problem.  24 thread changes, 40,000 stitches and multiple redos because the colors were wrong later, I finally have a stinkin' t-shirt.
> 
> oops, missed a jump stitch, sorry.
> If anyone else in interested in the fabric for the shorts, I just got it at Hobby Lobby.


So cool!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Ever so slightly OT random musing:
> 
> While I was waiting for the dino to stitch out, I was thinking (dangerous, as always)  and I wondered:
> 
> Do you think Phineas and Ferb might have been in some way loosely based on Ferris Beuller's day off?
> 
> First there's the whole alliteration F thing
> But then there's the whole bigger and better than anyone could have ever imagined thing
> And the sister who desperately wants to bust him thing
> And the whole big grin sail through life attitude thing...
> 
> I'm sure there are more parallels, but that's as far as I got;  I just wondered what y'all thought since we're obviously big Phineas and Ferb fans here


  Love that movie!


----------



## Adi12982

minnie2 said:


> Thanks that is actual the image I wanted but every site I went to it wouldn't let me take the image!  Now I got it  I just eed to figure out a way to make it less grainy in photo shop so I can trace it...



Found this one, maybe it will help:


----------



## minnie2

Adi12982 said:


> Found this one, maybe it will help:



I tried that one but with my limited applique skill I would need the image GIANT to be half way decent!  I actually printed this out out and well it was not pretty 
Thank you!


----------



## snubie

*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Thanks, all, for the suggestion re: the Brother PE700ii rather than the PE350.  (I was going to multi-quote but don't know how to do it?)
> 
> So, I'm _almost_ ready to buy the PE700ii but wanted to get your opinions...  Is it really complicated to learn how to use it?  I'm a complete newbie to embroidery machines and a bit of a newbie at sewing altogether so I want to make sure it's something I can figure out and not get frustrated!  In all honesty - my sewing machine sat in my basement for three years 'til I just brought it up a couple of weeks ago.  I was too scared to figure out how to use it!  LOL.


I just got the PE700II a few weeks ago.  It is really easy to use.  I haven't done too many finished projects with it yet but I have been playing with it using scrap fabric.  The hardest part for me is the hooping and the stabilizing.



danicaw said:


> I have been lurking the last few weeks, just wait for school to start so I have time to sew  We start next Tuesday, so I am excited
> Anyway! I love all the fun stuff you guys are posting and I am see a ton of patterns I need to add to my wish list.
> My question tonight is... anyone have a good (easy) pattern for a fleece jumper? In the last JoAnn flyer I got I saw a pic of a New Look pattern (6639)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a cute, basic looking fleece jumper and I want to make something along those lines. I was wondering if you think I could get close with the A-line? Would that work in fleece and what modifications would I want to make? I love the e-patterns and am a bit afraid of trying a traditional pattern, but maybe I am ready. I love the idea of some fleece dress jumpers for DD.
> Thanks.


I think Carla's A-line would work well with fleece.  I may just try that myself.



busy mommy said:


> Maddie will wear this at Mickey's Backyard Barbeque.


CUTE!!



ireland_nicole said:


> So, DS is getting annoyed that Sissy gets stuff from mommy for school and he only got a first day outfit.  So yesterday afternoon and this morning I decided to help the little dude out.  He's totally into dinos at the minute, so I ran with that.
> 
> Here's the first set (excuse the set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case it's hard to see, it's a triceratops skeleton on the top and dino fossil print shorts
> 
> here's the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a close up of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's where I learned something important; never, ever fail to fully appreciate angels w/ digitizing software like Heather Sue.  Because she doesn't do dinos, I thought, sure, I can pick this up somewhere, no problem.  24 thread changes, 40,000 stitches and multiple redos because the colors were wrong later, I finally have a stinkin' t-shirt.
> 
> oops, missed a jump stitch, sorry.
> If anyone else in interested in the fabric for the shorts, I just got it at Hobby Lobby.


Those look really great.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> So, DS is getting annoyed that Sissy gets stuff from mommy for school and he only got a first day outfit.  So yesterday afternoon and this morning I decided to help the little dude out.  He's totally into dinos at the minute, so I ran with that.
> 
> Here's the first set (excuse the set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case it's hard to see, it's a triceratops skeleton on the top and dino fossil print shorts
> 
> here's the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a close up of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's where I learned something important; never, ever fail to fully appreciate angels w/ digitizing software like Heather Sue.  Because she doesn't do dinos, I thought, sure, I can pick this up somewhere, no problem.  24 thread changes, 40,000 stitches and multiple redos because the colors were wrong later, I finally have a stinkin' t-shirt.
> 
> oops, missed a jump stitch, sorry.
> If anyone else in interested in the fabric for the shorts, I just got it at Hobby Lobby.


Oh this is just great for a boy.  That seems to be a problem most are for girls and nothing for boys.  You did a super job!


----------



## Tink561

You all sure have been posting some really cute stuff lately.  I'm sorry I haven't had the time to comment on each thing but they are super cute!

I'm busy getting everything ready.  We we will be at WDW in 7 days!!!!


----------



## karebear1

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I had to work this morning and I just finished my Salad.  I am going to try some different paper right now and see if that paper tears.
> 
> I am also going to turn down the pressure.
> 
> Hope I didn't break it!  Mine is a Little Bug and I have had it for 2 years now and so it isn't under warranty.





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Thank you to everyone who offered suggestions for my Cricut problem.  I turned down the pressure and it isn't tearing the paper now.




Oh good!!  I'm glad it worked out for you!

I hadn't seen your post until this afternoon- and that was when someone quoted it. I don't know what's going on, but my my computer often skips pages of posts.... gotta figure that one out!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Ok, there's just been too much chatting going on lately.   I hate that I can barely even keep up (who am I trying to kid - I CAN'T keep up) much less post much anymore.    Everything's been great as usual.  I do have some things to post, but I have to get the pics uploaded & my home computer so so very slow at that.  I'll try to get them posted soon.  I started working full time again a few weeks ago & it's taking some major adjusting on my part to keep everything running smoothly.  I haven't done this is nearly 7 years.  





ibesue said:


> Wow, that party looks amazing!!  Great job!!  So what did she wear to the party?  I have some Eiffel Tower fabric that would have been perfect!!



Eiffel Tower fabric????  What's it look like?  Where'd you get it?  I have a small (read:  HUGE) addiction to the Eiffel Tower.  They're all over the house.

That party was adorable, btw.  I love the chocolates.



HeatherSue said:


>



Great as always.  That fabric is perfect for Ariel.  The Cinderella skirt outfit was great too.  I love the cuties.  If I had an embroidery machine, I'd be helping with that eye surgery too.




VBAndrea said:


>



Cute!  You did a great job & it looks like she likes it a lot.


----------



## ericalynn1979

OK ladies, I need your help.  I've been feverishly working on my DD's Jessie costume for MNSSHP on October 1st.  Now that it's pretty much done, I need something else to fill my time.

So I'm going to make a matching trick or treat bag.

What I need is an embroidery pattern for Jessie to fit a 4x4 machine embroidery hoop.  I have plenty of left over cow print and yellow fabric, so I have a design in mind, but I REALLY need a Jessie.

BTW - if anyone would like to see a sneak peek of the shirt (incomplete of course) here it is!  I've finished it, and I just have to hem the chaps on the front of her jeans.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

busy mommy said:


> Maddie will wear this at Mickey's Backyard Barbeque.



Very cute!


Jeanne, Lily's Halloween outfit was adorable (and so is she)! 

The boys outfits are really cool.   We don't go in for dinosaurs much at my house - the girls think they're too loud & scary.


----------



## momtoprincess A

busy mommy said:


> Maddie will wear this at Mickey's Backyard Barbeque.




This is sooo cute!!


----------



## momtoprincess A

ireland_nicole said:


> So, DS is getting annoyed that Sissy gets stuff from mommy for school and he only got a first day outfit.  So yesterday afternoon and this morning I decided to help the little dude out.  He's totally into dinos at the minute, so I ran with that.
> 
> Here's the first set (excuse the set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case it's hard to see, it's a triceratops skeleton on the top and dino fossil print shorts
> 
> here's the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a close up of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's where I learned something important; never, ever fail to fully appreciate angels w/ digitizing software like Heather Sue.  Because she doesn't do dinos, I thought, sure, I can pick this up somewhere, no problem.  24 thread changes, 40,000 stitches and multiple redos because the colors were wrong later, I finally have a stinkin' t-shirt.
> 
> oops, missed a jump stitch, sorry.
> If anyone else in interested in the fabric for the shorts, I just got it at Hobby Lobby.



Wow those are really awesome!


----------



## NaeNae

Totally OT

But I just have to say WOO HOO, my nephew comes home tonight from his 2nd tour of duty in Iraq.  He gets to meet his new baby girl that was born in June, his 1st child.  Praise the Lord for his safe journey.


----------



## Tricia1972

ireland_nicole said:


> So, DS is getting annoyed that Sissy gets stuff from mommy for school and he only got a first day outfit.  So yesterday afternoon and this morning I decided to help the little dude out.  He's totally into dinos at the minute, so I ran with that.
> 
> Here's the first set (excuse the set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case it's hard to see, it's a triceratops skeleton on the top and dino fossil print shorts
> 
> here's the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a close up of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's where I learned something important; never, ever fail to fully appreciate angels w/ digitizing software like Heather Sue.  Because she doesn't do dinos, I thought, sure, I can pick this up somewhere, no problem.  24 thread changes, 40,000 stitches and multiple redos because the colors were wrong later, I finally have a stinkin' t-shirt.
> 
> oops, missed a jump stitch, sorry.
> If anyone else in interested in the fabric for the shorts, I just got it at Hobby Lobby.



Long time lurker, first time poster.  Love the boys outfits!  There are so many adorable girl things, and I agree, very little for boys.  I have three sons (6, 3 and 1), and these are great for the older boys.  

We don't have a Hobby Lobby, but I think I'll scour our Jo-Ann's to see what I can find.


----------



## ericalynn1979

NaeNae said:


> Totally OT
> 
> But I just have to say WOO HOO, my nephew comes home tonight from his 2nd tour of duty in Iraq.  He gets to meet his new baby girl that was born in June, his 1st child.  Praise the Lord for his safe journey.



Congratulations to him!  My brother was just deployed 2 weeks ago, so we've got a long road ahead of us, but I'm glad that your family's is over!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Glad to see some boy stuff...even if it's boy stuff I'd never even attempt to create.  Great dinos!!

OK, here's phase one of the attempt to lengthen DNiece's shirt...




Now that I know it's long enough, I need to split the front so it looks more like the real dress.

Here's her Snow White outfit (this will be one of her MNSSHP outfits for the Snow White and her boys pic)...





And this might be my biggest accomplishment so far!  I wanted a Prince Charming costume for DS, but the ones I saw online were $150+ or really cheap looking (but not cheap!).  I thought, what the heck, and slowly began trying to piece one together.  Well, thanks to our local consignment sale (where the oxford shirt was 75 cents, the pants were $3 and the shoes were $5) and Hobby Lobby and Hancock's sales, I made his costume for about $10!!  It's about half sewn, part glued, part fused, etc.  It only has to last for our 1900 dinner, but I'm thinking it might last until Halloween.  You can't really see the rope on the front, which was the hardest part, but you get the idea.











It's not exactly like Prince Charming, but I went with what looked easiest.    I still think he looks pretty darn cute, though!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> Totally OT
> 
> But I just have to say WOO HOO, my nephew comes home tonight from his 2nd tour of duty in Iraq.  He gets to meet his new baby girl that was born in June, his 1st child.  Praise the Lord for his safe journey.


Yeah, praying for a safe return and I am happy for your family.


----------



## ireland_nicole

ericalynn1979 said:


> OK ladies, I need your help.  I've been feverishly working on my DD's Jessie costume for MNSSHP on October 1st.  Now that it's pretty much done, I need something else to fill my time.
> 
> So I'm going to make a matching trick or treat bag.
> 
> What I need is an embroidery pattern for Jessie to fit a 4x4 machine embroidery hoop.  I have plenty of left over cow print and yellow fabric, so I have a design in mind, but I REALLY need a Jessie.
> 
> BTW - if anyone would like to see a sneak peek of the shirt (incomplete of course) here it is!  I've finished it, and I just have to hem the chaps on the front of her jeans.


Can't help on the design, but the costume is looking great!



NaeNae said:


> Totally OT
> 
> But I just have to say WOO HOO, my nephew comes home tonight from his 2nd tour of duty in Iraq.  He gets to meet his new baby girl that was born in June, his 1st child.  Praise the Lord for his safe journey.


 My family is grateful for his service and your family's sacrifice.  Welcome home!!!


PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Glad to see some boy stuff...even if it's boy stuff I'd never even attempt to create.  Great dinos!!
> 
> OK, here's phase one of the attempt to lengthen DNiece's shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I know it's long enough, I need to split the front so it looks more like the real dress.
> 
> Here's her Snow White outfit (this will be one of her MNSSHP outfits for the Snow White and her boys pic)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this might be my biggest accomplishment so far!  I wanted a Prince Charming costume for DS, but the ones I saw online were $150+ or really cheap looking (but not cheap!).  I thought, what the heck, and slowly began trying to piece one together.  Well, thanks to our local consignment sale (where the oxford shirt was 75 cents, the pants were $3 and the shoes were $5) and Hobby Lobby and Hancock's sales, I made his costume for about $10!!  It's about half sewn, part glued, part fused, etc.  It only has to last for our 1900 dinner, but I'm thinking it might last until Halloween.  You can't really see the rope on the front, which was the hardest part, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly like Prince Charming, but I went with what looked easiest.    I still think he looks pretty darn cute, though!



It's all looking great; love the prince charming costume


----------



## emcreative

Hi Everyone!

We had our first "Mommy and Me" day today.  Lizzie picked going to a Tigers game and we had a blast.  Here's what I sewed for her, she got lots of attention (Next time, though, I either leave myself more time, or I won't be as ambitious.  I didn't finish this until 3am this morning!)

Paws, the Tiger Mascot, LOVED it and kept pointing at her and giving her the thumbs up.  He motioned if I made it and then gave some more thumbs up.  It was a very Disney-like moment!







I took a zillion pictures, but here's one we took just for y'all:






and here's a shot of the back of the outfit:






Here's one to show you how close we were!  Actually we were a row closer to where Lizzie is standing in this picture.  We loved our seats, we were right behind home plate.  We didn't use the waitress, though, we went and had fun getting our own food and riding the carousel and ferris wheel!  (Thanks for the Stub Hub tip, that's where we found the tickets!   )






pps- The Tigers won in extra innings, it was an awesome game!!


----------



## longaberger_lara

ireland_nicole said:


> Ever so slightly OT random musing:
> 
> While I was waiting for the dino to stitch out, I was thinking (dangerous, as always)  and I wondered:
> 
> Do you think Phineas and Ferb might have been in some way loosely based on Ferris Beuller's day off?
> 
> First there's the whole alliteration F thing
> But then there's the whole bigger and better than anyone could have ever imagined thing
> And the sister who desperately wants to bust him thing
> And the whole big grin sail through life attitude thing...
> 
> I'm sure there are more parallels, but that's as far as I got;  I just wondered what y'all thought since we're obviously big Phineas and Ferb fans here



I was thinking the exact same thing while watching Ferris Bueller on TV the other night!!


----------



## Colleen27

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We had our first "Mommy and Me" day today.  Lizzie picked going to a Tigers game and we had a blast.  Here's what I sewed for her, she got lots of attention (Next time, though, I either leave myself more time, or I won't be as ambitious.  I didn't finish this until 3am this morning!)
> 
> Paws, the Tiger Mascot, LOVED it and kept pointing at her and giving her the thumbs up.  He motioned if I made it and then gave some more thumbs up.  It was a very Disney-like moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a zillion pictures, but here's one we took just for y'all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a shot of the back of the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to show you how close we were!  Actually we were a row closer to where Lizzie is standing in this picture.  We loved our seats, we were right behind home plate.  We didn't use the waitress, though, we went and had fun getting our own food and riding the carousel and ferris wheel!  (Thanks for the Stub Hub tip, that's where we found the tickets!   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pps- The Tigers won in extra innings, it was an awesome game!!



So so cute!! You guys picked a great game too, we were watching from home on the edge of our seats!


----------



## emcreative

Colleen27 said:


> So so cute!! You guys picked a great game too, we were watching from home on the edge of our seats!



Oooh you probably saw us then!  We were right behind home plate!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We had our first "Mommy and Me" day today.  Lizzie picked going to a Tigers game and we had a blast.  Here's what I sewed for her, she got lots of attention (Next time, though, I either leave myself more time, or I won't be as ambitious.  I didn't finish this until 3am this morning!)
> 
> Paws, the Tiger Mascot, LOVED it and kept pointing at her and giving her the thumbs up.  He motioned if I made it and then gave some more thumbs up.  It was a very Disney-like moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a zillion pictures, but here's one we took just for y'all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a shot of the back of the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to show you how close we were!  Actually we were a row closer to where Lizzie is standing in this picture.  We loved our seats, we were right behind home plate.  We didn't use the waitress, though, we went and had fun getting our own food and riding the carousel and ferris wheel!  (Thanks for the Stub Hub tip, that's where we found the tickets!   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pps- The Tigers won in extra innings, it was an awesome game!!



Oh my gosh, I love Lizzie's outfit; You did amazing, mom!  Glad the game was so great!!


----------



## DisneyKings

I've been busy since our Disney trip with both daughter's birthday party last weekend.  Here are the cakes & favors I made:











If you look very closely, Cinderella's glass slipper is on the step right above her head.  I thought I would have no trouble finding a castle for the cake top at Disney, but couldn't find anything.  I had to improvise, so she's actually running out of the back door 

I've read through everything & there have been some AMAZING outfits posted!!!


----------



## jham

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Glad to see some boy stuff...even if it's boy stuff I'd never even attempt to create.  Great dinos!!
> 
> OK, here's phase one of the attempt to lengthen DNiece's shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I know it's long enough, I need to split the front so it looks more like the real dress.
> 
> Here's her Snow White outfit (this will be one of her MNSSHP outfits for the Snow White and her boys pic)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this might be my biggest accomplishment so far!  I wanted a Prince Charming costume for DS, but the ones I saw online were $150+ or really cheap looking (but not cheap!).  I thought, what the heck, and slowly began trying to piece one together.  Well, thanks to our local consignment sale (where the oxford shirt was 75 cents, the pants were $3 and the shoes were $5) and Hobby Lobby and Hancock's sales, I made his costume for about $10!!  It's about half sewn, part glued, part fused, etc.  It only has to last for our 1900 dinner, but I'm thinking it might last until Halloween.  You can't really see the rope on the front, which was the hardest part, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly like Prince Charming, but I went with what looked easiest.    I still think he looks pretty darn cute, though!



Cute princesses but I really love the Prince Charming!  Great job!



emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We had our first "Mommy and Me" day today.  Lizzie picked going to a Tigers game and we had a blast.  Here's what I sewed for her, she got lots of attention (Next time, though, I either leave myself more time, or I won't be as ambitious.  I didn't finish this until 3am this morning!)
> 
> Paws, the Tiger Mascot, LOVED it and kept pointing at her and giving her the thumbs up.  He motioned if I made it and then gave some more thumbs up.  It was a very Disney-like moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a zillion pictures, but here's one we took just for y'all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a shot of the back of the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to show you how close we were!  Actually we were a row closer to where Lizzie is standing in this picture.  We loved our seats, we were right behind home plate.  We didn't use the waitress, though, we went and had fun getting our own food and riding the carousel and ferris wheel!  (Thanks for the Stub Hub tip, that's where we found the tickets!   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pps- The Tigers won in extra innings, it was an awesome game!!



She looks so cute!  I'll bet you had a great time!



DisneyKings said:


> I've been busy since our Disney trip with both daughter's birthday party last weekend.  Here are the cakes & favors I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look very closely, Cinderella's glass slipper is on the step right above her head.  I thought I would have no trouble finding a castle for the cake top at Disney, but couldn't find anything.  I had to improvise, so she's actually running out of the back door
> 
> I've read through everything & there have been some AMAZING outfits posted!!!



great job on the cakes, I totally NEEEEEEED a piece of that chocolate one!!!


----------



## karebear1

I read, I searched.... and I could not find!  So.......... I'm REALLY EMBARRASSED TO ASK, BUT>>>>>>>>>>>>

Can someone please point me to the crayon roll up instructions???   Thank you very much!!


----------



## Jennia

busy mommy said:


> Maddie will wear this at Mickey's Backyard Barbeque.



Cute, that will be perfect with the theme! 



ireland_nicole said:


> So, DS is getting annoyed that Sissy gets stuff from mommy for school and he only got a first day outfit.  So yesterday afternoon and this morning I decided to help the little dude out.  He's totally into dinos at the minute, so I ran with that.
> 
> Here's the first set (excuse the set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case it's hard to see, it's a triceratops skeleton on the top and dino fossil print shorts
> 
> here's the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a close up of the head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's where I learned something important; never, ever fail to fully appreciate angels w/ digitizing software like Heather Sue.  Because she doesn't do dinos, I thought, sure, I can pick this up somewhere, no problem.  24 thread changes, 40,000 stitches and multiple redos because the colors were wrong later, I finally have a stinkin' t-shirt.
> 
> oops, missed a jump stitch, sorry.
> If anyone else in interested in the fabric for the shorts, I just got it at Hobby Lobby.


Those are so perfect for a little boy, good job! 


ericalynn1979 said:


> OK ladies, I need your help.  I've been feverishly working on my DD's Jessie costume for MNSSHP on October 1st.  Now that it's pretty much done, I need something else to fill my time.
> 
> So I'm going to make a matching trick or treat bag.
> 
> What I need is an embroidery pattern for Jessie to fit a 4x4 machine embroidery hoop.  I have plenty of left over cow print and yellow fabric, so I have a design in mind, but I REALLY need a Jessie.
> 
> BTW - if anyone would like to see a sneak peek of the shirt (incomplete of course) here it is!  I've finished it, and I just have to hem the chaps on the front of her jeans.


Wow, it looks great so far! I cheated and bought the Jessie costume at the outlet for five bucks. 


NaeNae said:


> Totally OT
> 
> But I just have to say WOO HOO, my nephew comes home tonight from his 2nd tour of duty in Iraq.  He gets to meet his new baby girl that was born in June, his 1st child.  Praise the Lord for his safe journey



HOORAY! That's fantastic news! 



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Glad to see some boy stuff...even if it's boy stuff I'd never even attempt to create.  Great dinos!!
> 
> OK, here's phase one of the attempt to lengthen DNiece's shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I know it's long enough, I need to split the front so it looks more like the real dress.
> 
> Here's her Snow White outfit (this will be one of her MNSSHP outfits for the Snow White and her boys pic)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this might be my biggest accomplishment so far!  I wanted a Prince Charming costume for DS, but the ones I saw online were $150+ or really cheap looking (but not cheap!).  I thought, what the heck, and slowly began trying to piece one together.  Well, thanks to our local consignment sale (where the oxford shirt was 75 cents, the pants were $3 and the shoes were $5) and Hobby Lobby and Hancock's sales, I made his costume for about $10!!  It's about half sewn, part glued, part fused, etc.  It only has to last for our 1900 dinner, but I'm thinking it might last until Halloween.  You can't really see the rope on the front, which was the hardest part, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly like Prince Charming, but I went with what looked easiest.    I still think he looks pretty darn cute, though!



These all look great, he's a great Prince Charming! 



emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We had our first "Mommy and Me" day today.  Lizzie picked going to a Tigers game and we had a blast.  Here's what I sewed for her, she got lots of attention (Next time, though, I either leave myself more time, or I won't be as ambitious.  I didn't finish this until 3am this morning!)
> 
> Paws, the Tiger Mascot, LOVED it and kept pointing at her and giving her the thumbs up.  He motioned if I made it and then gave some more thumbs up.  It was a very Disney-like moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a zillion pictures, but here's one we took just for y'all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a shot of the back of the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to show you how close we were!  Actually we were a row closer to where Lizzie is standing in this picture.  We loved our seats, we were right behind home plate.  We didn't use the waitress, though, we went and had fun getting our own food and riding the carousel and ferris wheel!  (Thanks for the Stub Hub tip, that's where we found the tickets!   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pps- The Tigers won in extra innings, it was an awesome game!!



WOW that is a FANTASTIC oufit! Looks like she had lots of fun, too! 



DisneyKings said:


> I've been busy since our Disney trip with both daughter's birthday party last weekend.  Here are the cakes & favors I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look very closely, Cinderella's glass slipper is on the step right above her head.  I thought I would have no trouble finding a castle for the cake top at Disney, but couldn't find anything.  I had to improvise, so she's actually running out of the back door
> 
> I've read through everything & there have been some AMAZING outfits posted!!!




Looks like a fun party. =)


----------



## *Toadstool*

NaeNae said:


> Totally OT
> 
> But I just have to say WOO HOO, my nephew comes home tonight from his 2nd tour of duty in Iraq.  He gets to meet his new baby girl that was born in June, his 1st child.  Praise the Lord for his safe journey.


 I hope he is having a great reunion! How awesome. 



emcreative said:


>


That came out so good Marah! She is adorable. Glad you guys had such a great time.



DisneyKings said:


> I've been busy since our Disney trip with both daughter's birthday party last weekend.  Here are the cakes & favors I made:


That chocolate frosting looks so good. 



karebear1 said:


> I read, I searched.... and I could not find!  So.......... I'm REALLY EMBARRASSED TO ASK, BUT>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Can someone please point me to the crayon roll up thread???   Thank you very much!!


I didn't know there was a crayon roll up thread. They are very easy to make though. If you google "crayon roll up tutorial" you get a few hits.
Here is how I make mine though:
http://www.sewingforsarahembroidery.com/crayonrolls.htm
They are done in the embroidery hoop. I really like them. I actually have the purse version which has a pocket on the back. I figure they can put little coloring pages there in the pocket.
Here is a tutorial on the sewing machine:
http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/
I like that she used interfacing to make it stiff. That is a good idea.
You can skip the rick rack of course. I admire her for taking the time to put rick rack in a crayon roll up!


----------



## PaddingtonBear

emcreative said:


> Oooh you probably saw us then!  We were right behind home plate!!!



I can see my office window in that picture! The game went on forever today, didn't it?

Your dd's outfit is AWESOME! Loved it!


----------



## Jennia

I made this skirt nearly a month ago to match a shirt we bought DD last year at the Disney Store. She's going to wear this for arrival day at Disneyland:


----------



## *Toadstool*

Jennia said:


> I made this skirt nearly a month ago to match a shirt we bought DD last year at the Disney Store. She's going to wear this for arrival day at Disneyland:


Oh wow. That Minnie fabric goes great with those pink and white dots. I have that dot fabric. Your DD is adorable. I love her shoes!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the flare at the bottom made it look tail-like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because, here she is hugging her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.



Oh Heather!!! That is perfect!!! I just love the way that turned out! 



Sweet Pea UK said:


> Can't believe I have found this thread - only now just learning to sew and it's all so I can make my DD look as cute as can be on our next Disney trip (August 2010).  Reading all the info on here is going to help soooo much - thanks guys.  Feel free to PM me if anybody knows anyone I can contact about shipping items to the UK.  I have never found anything like this over here.



 

My kitten's name is Tis His Royal Majesty Prince Sweet Pea. 
Sometomes we just call him Prince Sweet Pea though. 



sahm1000 said:


> Teresa, I haven't been ignoring you.........I swear I am still trying to figure out how to add an avatar.  Someone tell me what I am doing wrong!  PLEASE!!!!
> 
> 
> Here is the picture I am trying to use from photobucket - this is the size of it after I resized it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still says it's too big!  What else can I do?


I was just wondering today if you got that worked out yet! I can't tell what you are doing wrong, it looks like it is the right size to me!

ETA: I figured it out, check out my post below.


----------



## kmbyoung94

Jennia said:


> I made this skirt nearly a month ago to match a shirt we bought DD last year at the Disney Store. She's going to wear this for arrival day at Disneyland:



Very Cute! So is the the little angel wearing it.
Hugs, kristi


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Teresa, I haven't been ignoring you.........I swear I am still trying to figure out how to add an avatar.  Someone tell me what I am doing wrong!  PLEASE!!!!
> 
> Here is the picture I am trying to use from photobucket - this is the size of it after I resized it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still says it's too big!  What else can I do?



Ok, I got it figured out. The size was 5 kB and it needs to be 3 or less. So, i resized it for you.  I tried it out and it worked in Foster's account.  So, for a brief period, Foster looked very similar to your family. 

Save this one to your account and use it instead:


----------



## *Toadstool*

Yay! Benita can finally say goodbye to her avatar woes!


----------



## NiniMorris

URGHHHH!!!


I can't believe how hard it is to get the simple design in my head transferred to fabric!  I spent 3 hours drafting the simple peplum pattern for Ariel's sea foam dress, only to find out the fabric won't hold its shape!  And...it is too thin and sheer for any type of lining or interfacing!

I think I may end up going with a peplum more like Cindy instead!At least it will hold that shape!

I also NEED a mannequin if I keep sewing late in the evening when my model is asleep...she also has a problem with me trying to stick pins in her to hold the skirt up... 

 Now that my rant is over...back to sewing!  Only 14 days left to get all three of them done!

Nini


----------



## karebear1

*Toadstool* said:


> I hope he is having a great reunion! How awesome.
> 
> 
> That came out so good Marah! She is adorable. Glad you guys had such a great time.
> 
> 
> That chocolate frosting looks so good.
> 
> 
> I didn't know there was a crayon roll up thread. They are very easy to make though. If you google "crayon roll up tutorial" you get a few hits.
> Here is how I make mine though:
> http://www.sewingforsarahembroidery.com/crayonrolls.htm
> They are done in the embroidery hoop. I really like them. I actually have the purse version which has a pocket on the back. I figure they can put little coloring pages there in the pocket.
> Here is a tutorial on the sewing machine:
> http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/
> I like that she used interfacing to make it stiff. That is a good idea.
> You can skip the rick rack of course. I admire her for taking the time to put rick rack in a crayon roll up!



I went back and corrected the "thread" to instructions before I read your reponse!!

THANKS for helping me out!


----------



## ireland_nicole

DisneyKings said:


> I've been busy since our Disney trip with both daughter's birthday party last weekend.  Here are the cakes & favors I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look very closely, Cinderella's glass slipper is on the step right above her head.  I thought I would have no trouble finding a castle for the cake top at Disney, but couldn't find anything.  I had to improvise, so she's actually running out of the back door
> 
> I've read through everything & there have been some AMAZING outfits posted!!!


cute; great job on everything!  I love the little bags you made.



Jennia said:


> I made this skirt nearly a month ago to match a shirt we bought DD last year at the Disney Store. She's going to wear this for arrival day at Disneyland:


That is too cute!  I actually have both those fabrics and couldn't figure out what to do w/ the minnie; so if you don't mind, I'd love to CASE this for my DD only bigger 


NiniMorris said:


> URGHHHH!!!
> 
> 
> I can't believe how hard it is to get the simple design in my head transferred to fabric!  I spent 3 hours drafting the simple peplum pattern for Ariel's sea foam dress, only to find out the fabric won't hold its shape!  And...it is too thin and sheer for any type of lining or interfacing!
> 
> I think I may end up going with a peplum more like Cindy instead!At least it will hold that shape!
> 
> I also NEED a mannequin if I keep sewing late in the evening when my model is asleep...she also has a problem with me trying to stick pins in her to hold the skirt up...
> 
> Now that my rant is over...back to sewing!  Only 14 days left to get all three of them done!
> 
> Nini


You can do it!  I hate when fabric plays toddler tantrum and refuses to do what it's told.  And the fact that models need to sleep during our sewing time- sigh... sounds like it's about time for a dress form if you're going to be designing stuff.  One of the girls posted some links that weren't too expensive.


----------



## HeatherSue

Thank you all so much for the compliments on the Ariel outfit!  You are so sweet!



ibesue said:


> And when did she get so grown up???  Love the hugging picture!


Fortunately, she doesn't act grown up yet! She's not at all concerned with being "cool"!



VBAndrea said:


> My dd is just too skinny.  I used size 4 elastic measurements as she's almost 6 years old.


I hear yah on the skinny kid!  Tessa wears a size 7 length and has a size 2 waist.  That's one of the reasons I love sewing for her!

That is SO cute and unique!! I love it!  The appliqued kitty with the ruffled tail is adorable!!  Your ruffles look perfect!  

You have 2 great looking kids there!



*Wish*Upon*A*Star* said:


> Thanks, all, for the suggestion re: the Brother PE700ii rather than the PE350.  (I was going to multi-quote but don't know how to do it?)
> 
> So, I'm _almost_ ready to buy the PE700ii but wanted to get your opinions...  Is it really complicated to learn how to use it?  I'm a complete newbie to embroidery machines and a bit of a newbie at sewing altogether so I want to make sure it's something I can figure out and not get frustrated!  In all honesty - my sewing machine sat in my basement for three years 'til I just brought it up a couple of weeks ago.  I was too scared to figure out how to use it!  LOL
> 
> And since I don't know how to multi-quote, just wanted to say - I LOVE the Ariel outfit!  That fabric is awesome for the skirt - so pretty!
> 
> And the steamboat willy - that's so cool!  Love it!


There's a multi-quote tutorial in the first post, if you want to figure it out!

I don't think embroidery machines are too hard to figure out.  Just make sure you get it out of the box as soon as you get it.  Then, read the manual and then practice on some scrap fabric.  You can do it! 



Jennia said:


> Thanks so much! I actually had one mom come to the party, look around and say in this snotty tone, "Fine, whatever, you win." Umm, were we competing with who did the most slave labor for their kid's birthday??


UGH!  I hate it when people act like that! 



danicaw said:


> My question tonight is... anyone have a good (easy) pattern for a fleece jumper? In the last JoAnn flyer I got I saw a pic of a New Look pattern (6639)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a cute, basic looking fleece jumper and I want to make something along those lines. I was wondering if you think I could get close with the A-line? Would that work in fleece and what modifications would I want to make? I love the e-patterns and am a bit afraid of trying a traditional pattern, but maybe I am ready. I love the idea of some fleece dress jumpers for DD.
> Thanks.


I don't know for sure if the a-line would work with fleece.  I've never worked with fleece, but I would think a completely lined fleece dress would be too bulky. I wonder if you could modify it to be unlined.  I bet you could do that pretty easily.



CindyBeth said:


> I was wondering if you could help me!  I have a 11 week old dd and am looking to make her a princess outfit for Halloween.  It's been awhile since I have sewed any clothes and don't know really where to start!  Is there somewhere where I could get a pattern?  Does anyone have any pics that they have done?  I always love to get ideas!!!  If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it!


!!!  Go ahead and read through the first post and many of your questions will be answered!  I can't wait to see some pictures of your itty bitty baby!



smwf71 said:


> Because I love you guys, check this thread everyday and thought of you when I found these cute fabrics online.  http://www.chezami.com/exp.ja6?file...=fabricshop&subgroup=&sessionid=2QL0E77ZK1576
> 
> Hope that cmes through.  My g-ma sewed me all my dresses for high school and college stuff 20 years ago.  I've always been envious, but never enjoyed sewing.  Maybe I should try now.  Anyhow, these fabrics are so cute!
> 
> Have a great day!


I think you need to start sewing!  I never thought I would enjoy it until I started reading this tread (well, 17 threads ago).



Sweet Pea UK said:


> Can't believe I have found this thread - only now just learning to sew and it's all so I can make my DD look as cute as can be on our next Disney trip (August 2010).  Reading all the info on here is going to help soooo much - thanks guys.  Feel free to PM me if anybody knows anyone I can contact about shipping items to the UK.  I have never found anything like this over here.


!!!  



busy mommy said:


> For those of you who buy Carla C.  (i.e.  everyone on here)  do you prefer going through ycmt or etsy?  I've always bought through ycmt because I like the online library.  I am afraid I may lose one on my computer.  How do etsy patterns work, or should I just ask Carla?  I am planning on buying a few new patterns today and just wanted some opinions.
> 
> I finished a new outfit for Maddie yesterday.  I have a picture and will post soon.


I like to try and buy on etsy because the pattern maker gets more of the profit.  But, either way is great!



busy mommy said:


>


That is adorable! I just love the little apron!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am getting ready to attempt my first portrait peasant shirts today.  Wish me luck!  I must admit, I felt a little overwhelmed when I first opened up the pattern because it just looks like a lot of information, but I am encouraged because you all keep saying it is easy.  I hope it is for me too.  I need them to go together quickly so we leave in a little over a week and I still have to make the shirts plus a cindy outfit and lots of hairbows!!!!  AHHHHHHHH!!!


I'm a day late, but good luck!!  You can do it!



DisneyAngel83 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I just wanted to thank Heather for agreeing to be one of the first reports on my site and thank her for putting the info about my site on this thread!
> 
> I wanted to let anyone know who is interested in putting their finished reports up that you have a few options about how we can put it up.  The first is to simply upload your report in a Word format directly to my website (added today).  Just click on Report Submissions at the top of the page and upload.  The second is to email it to laura@disneyventures.com
> The third is to direct me to your already posted, completed report here on the boards and I will insert it myself!
> 
> On an nonrelated note:  I have been looking at all your wonderful clothes and even though I don't have kids I think they are just amazing!  My Mom and Grandmother sew and so I know how much work goes into these things.  Please keep up the good work and someday when I have kids I might be coming over here to ask questions!


Thanks for asking me! I think it'll be a really cool website once you get some more TRs on there! 



midatlanticpower said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hubby agreed to let me get the machine from HSN  yay....but does anyone have a discount code?  LOL He gave me a limit and that will help!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Missy



*
Marah:* I lost your quote. But, I wanted to send you some dancing bananas, too!


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> Hi
> I took a zillion pictures, but here's one we took just for y'all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



AWESOME outfit.  Looks like you had a good time too.



DisneyKings said:


> I've been busy since our Disney trip with both daughter's birthday party last weekend.  Here are the cakes & favors I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look very closely, Cinderella's glass slipper is on the step right above her head.  I thought I would have no trouble finding a castle for the cake top at Disney, but couldn't find anything.  I had to improvise, so she's actually running out of the back door
> 
> I've read through everything & there have been some AMAZING outfits posted!!!



Great job.  Both of those in one weekend?!?  More often then not my kids get a store bought  or a Nana made  cake, cause I can;t seem to find the time.



Jennia said:


> I made this skirt nearly a month ago to match a shirt we bought DD last year at the Disney Store. She's going to wear this for arrival day at Disneyland:




that is Sooooooooo cute. 


Heather, love the Ariel Skirt.

Also, great princess tutus and awesome prince charming.  Love the dino sets, my boys would have loved those a few years ago.  The backyard BBQ dress is really sweet.  And the Jessie costume is coming out great.  Can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## snubie

ericalynn1979 said:


> OK ladies, I need your help.  I've been feverishly working on my DD's Jessie costume for MNSSHP on October 1st.  Now that it's pretty much done, I need something else to fill my time.
> 
> So I'm going to make a matching trick or treat bag.
> 
> What I need is an embroidery pattern for Jessie to fit a 4x4 machine embroidery hoop.  I have plenty of left over cow print and yellow fabric, so I have a design in mind, but I REALLY need a Jessie.
> 
> BTW - if anyone would like to see a sneak peek of the shirt (incomplete of course) here it is!  I've finished it, and I just have to hem the chaps on the front of her jeans.


Great costume.  Sorry, I can't help with the Jessie design.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Glad to see some boy stuff...even if it's boy stuff I'd never even attempt to create.  Great dinos!!
> 
> OK, here's phase one of the attempt to lengthen DNiece's shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I know it's long enough, I need to split the front so it looks more like the real dress.
> 
> Here's her Snow White outfit (this will be one of her MNSSHP outfits for the Snow White and her boys pic)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this might be my biggest accomplishment so far!  I wanted a Prince Charming costume for DS, but the ones I saw online were $150+ or really cheap looking (but not cheap!).  I thought, what the heck, and slowly began trying to piece one together.  Well, thanks to our local consignment sale (where the oxford shirt was 75 cents, the pants were $3 and the shoes were $5) and Hobby Lobby and Hancock's sales, I made his costume for about $10!!  It's about half sewn, part glued, part fused, etc.  It only has to last for our 1900 dinner, but I'm thinking it might last until Halloween.  You can't really see the rope on the front, which was the hardest part, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly like Prince Charming, but I went with what looked easiest.    I still think he looks pretty darn cute, though!


You did a great job on Prince Charming.




emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We had our first "Mommy and Me" day today.  Lizzie picked going to a Tigers game and we had a blast.  Here's what I sewed for her, she got lots of attention (Next time, though, I either leave myself more time, or I won't be as ambitious.  I didn't finish this until 3am this morning!)
> 
> Paws, the Tiger Mascot, LOVED it and kept pointing at her and giving her the thumbs up.  He motioned if I made it and then gave some more thumbs up.  It was a very Disney-like moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a zillion pictures, but here's one we took just for y'all:


Great outfit and so happy to hear that you had a fun mommy&me day.



DisneyKings said:


> I've been busy since our Disney trip with both daughter's birthday party last weekend.  Here are the cakes & favors I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look very closely, Cinderella's glass slipper is on the step right above her head.  I thought I would have no trouble finding a castle for the cake top at Disney, but couldn't find anything.  I had to improvise, so she's actually running out of the back door
> 
> I've read through everything & there have been some AMAZING outfits posted!!!


Those cakes look yummy.



Jennia said:


> I made this skirt nearly a month ago to match a shirt we bought DD last year at the Disney Store. She's going to wear this for arrival day at Disneyland:


Adorable.


----------



## HeatherSue

xdanielleax said:


> So my 3 year old just told me I ruin her life! hahahahahahahaha  So, it starts early.  I didn't tell my mom that til I was like 12! hehe


I guess you started screwing up extra early, then!  That is so funny coming from a 3 year old!



ireland_nicole said:


> and here's where I learned something important; never, ever fail to fully appreciate angels w/ digitizing software like Heather Sue.  Because she doesn't do dinos, I thought, sure, I can pick this up somewhere, no problem.  24 thread changes, 40,000 stitches and multiple redos because the colors were wrong later, I finally have a stinkin' t-shirt.


Those are so cool!! As I was looking at the pictures, I was thinking "Wow, that would have been a nightmare to digitize".  Then, I saw that you said it was a nightmare to stitch out!   24 thread changes??? YIKES!!  But, it sure did turn out nice!



ireland_nicole said:


> Ever so slightly OT random musing:
> 
> While I was waiting for the dino to stitch out, I was thinking (dangerous, as always)  and I wondered:
> 
> Do you think Phineas and Ferb might have been in some way loosely based on Ferris Beuller's day off?
> 
> First there's the whole alliteration F thing
> But then there's the whole bigger and better than anyone could have ever imagined thing
> And the sister who desperately wants to bust him thing
> And the whole big grin sail through life attitude thing...
> 
> I'm sure there are more parallels, but that's as far as I got;  I just wondered what y'all thought since we're obviously big Phineas and Ferb fans here


I think you're on to something! 



Tink561 said:


> You all sure have been posting some really cute stuff lately.  I'm sorry I haven't had the time to comment on each thing but they are super cute!
> 
> I'm busy getting everything ready.  We we will be at WDW in 7 days!!!!


How exciting!  Have a great time!  I was excited that we're down to the 20's this morning!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Great as always.  That fabric is perfect for Ariel.  The Cinderella skirt outfit was great too.  I love the cuties.  If I had an embroidery machine, I'd be helping with that eye surgery too.


You guys crack me up!



ericalynn1979 said:


>


ADORABLE!!  I love it!  The Mickey scrollwork on it is SO cute!



NaeNae said:


> Totally OT
> 
> But I just have to say WOO HOO, my nephew comes home tonight from his 2nd tour of duty in Iraq.  He gets to meet his new baby girl that was born in June, his 1st child.  Praise the Lord for his safe journey.


That is AWESOME!!!  I'll banana with you! 



Tricia1972 said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.  Love the boys outfits!  There are so many adorable girl things, and I agree, very little for boys.  I have three sons (6, 3 and 1), and these are great for the older boys.
> 
> We don't have a Hobby Lobby, but I think I'll scour our Jo-Ann's to see what I can find.


!!!  It's so much harder to sew for boys.  But, there are some great things you can make them.  CarlaC has a bowling shirt pattern that always looks great on boys and her Easy Fit pants do, too.  She has a Festive Vest pattern which is super easy and cute, too.


----------



## HeatherSue

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


>


The Cinderella looks great with the ruffle!  I love the Snow White, too.  
That Prince Charming is FANTASTIC!!!!  I love it!  He does look adorable in it!  What a great idea to embellish a ready-made outfit!  Just don't let your husband put it in the washing machine!  That's where Sawyer's Prince Charming outfit met it's fate.  I'm trying to salvage the jacket for our upcoming trip, though. 



emcreative said:


>


That Lizzie is such a cutie!  I love how excited she looks!  That oufit turned out great!  I especially love the back of the shirt.  You are amazing!



DisneyKings said:


>


I love that Cinderella cake! So cool!  The little gift bags are adorable!  Great job on everything!



karebear1 said:


> I read, I searched.... and I could not find!  So.......... I'm REALLY EMBARRASSED TO ASK, BUT>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Can someone please point me to the crayon roll up instructions???   Thank you very much!!


I just wanted to say HI!



Jennia said:


>


Awww....she is SUCH a cutie!! That skirt is adorable!!



NiniMorris said:


> I also NEED a mannequin if I keep sewing late in the evening when my model is asleep...she also has a problem with me trying to stick pins in her to hold the skirt up...
> 
> Now that my rant is over...back to sewing!  Only 14 days left to get all three of them done!
> 
> Nini


What is wrong with these spoiled kids?  What's a few pins stuck in your hips if you get a new outfit out of it?


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

OK, we're going to play catch up for a bit.  I made these back in June.  I found 2 great 54" fabrics for $2/yd & decided I'd make me & the girls matching outfits for church.  I still need to take pics of the other set.











I have a new standard baby gift.  I've made several of these bath aprons now & everyone loves them.  A friend & I were talking about them & after I had made a couple (including this one for her), YCMT announced they had a pattern for one very similar.  I guess it really was a good idea.






We got dd6's hair cut off this summer too.  We cut it all off for Lock of Love.  I expected it to be quite a bit shorter than it ended up being.  It still comes down to her shoulders.






She loves it short.






I even got to sew for myself some.    The pics aren't great, but I was the only one home & I needed to take some pics for a friend.  So you all get to see a bit of my bathroom.  

I love the dress.  It's so comfy.  AND it twirls really well.  











The apron is my new favorite, but I almost don't want to use 'cause I don't want to get it dirty.    This is the other $2/yd fabric.  I'd have matching luggage out of it if I could even remotely justify spending anything else on fabric for a while.  I just  this fabric.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

DD6's Tink dress.  And before everyone asks, this isn't the view from my house.  We were at my aunt's just outside of Nashville.
















I still don't have pics of dd3's Cindy sundress.  I meant to take them while we were at my aunt's, but I don't know what happened.

This was for a friend's little girl's 1st birthday.











When Amiee posted her Jack t-shirt & mentioned that W-M also had pink on pink stripes, I know what had to happen.






She's slept with Piglet since she was old enough to have a stuffed animal in bed with her.  He still follows her everywhere.  And even though she informed me at Crystal Palace that it was just someone in a Piglet suit not the 'real' Piglet, she gave him the biggest hug & 100 watt smile I've ever seen.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

And since I'm hogging the thread this morning, I'll show off what I'm working on currently.

DD3's 1st day preschool is Tuesday.  I'm not ready for this at all.  She's my baby.    It's 2 1/2 hours a day 2 days a week.  It's not like I'm getting to be home with her right now anyway, but still.  Anyway,  this is her outfit so far.




































Right now, I'm wondering why in the world I decided I needed to do ALL of the food the caterpillar eats on this top, but I'll get it done somehow.

I need to go get busy now.  DD6's birthday party is tomorrow & I have a lot of getting ready for it to do since I have to work until 4 tomorrow.    And I have to make a back-up plan 'cause it's supposed to rain & this was supposed to be a beach party cook-out.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

More problems!

DH wants me to embroider "A Pirate's Life for Me" on the yoke of the shirt I just made.  Unfortunately, I haven't had time to do anything with my machine or learn the PE Design software.  I only have 16 days to learn how to get the font into the software and then do a split hoop design!! 

Any quick solutions?  We don't have a shop anywhere near us to ask for help so I am asking here.  I did read about the custom font creator and about true type fonts.  But I am still just confused???


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I just wanted to say HI!



Oh Heather! You have no idea how much I needed that today (and yesterday, and the day before that....)  Just to know someone is thinking about you can sure cheer up an otherwise down in the dumps week.  Thanks my friend.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Please excuse the over planner in me for a moment as I ask an opinion of you guys...my kids want to have a halloween party...they have been asking for years and this year I thought I might actually do one.  Here is the question...since halloween falls on Saturday, I thought about having it Saturday afternoon around say 2:00 to 4:00  or on Friday night from 6:00 to 8:00.  Which do you think would be better?  The biggest advantage to Saturday I could think is that the kids only have to get dresses in costumes one time and then they would have time to go Trick or treating afterwards.   But then Friday may be good becuse people may have other plans for Saturday afternoon.  Give me some input please!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karebear1 said:


> Oh Heather! You have no idea how much I needed that today (and yesterday, and the day before that....)  Just to know someone is thinking about you can sure cheer up an otherwise down in the dumps week.  Thanks my friend.



Well for you down in the dumps week...I'll give you one of those too!!!


----------



## carrie6466

Here are the outfits that I made for my July trip that I was going to post and never did.  I hope the pictures come out okay.








princess vida that you can't see too well, because my daughter wouldn't take her sweater off all day 







Friends around the World Simply Sweet halter:




Breakfast at O'hana:




Eeyore:








Lastly, a fairies stripwork jumpter that the hat just happened to match:


----------



## fairygoodmother

I learned something yesterday, completely unrelated to sewing, or customs, or Disney.  I want to share anyway.

This is what I learned:  Marie Callender's Restaurants, which are found in 10 states in the west, is owned by Perkin's Restaurants, which are found in all but 9 states in the US and in Canada.

Perkin's Restaurants built and operates the Gingerbread House at GKTW village, where Make-A-Wish families usually spend their Wish vacations.  The corporation is a HUGE supporter of GKTW and has fund-raisers at their restaurants all the time.  Currently at Perkin's they're selling a coupon book for $1.00 and all the money goes to GKTW.  They also have coin boxes or cookie jars out all the time for donations.

We don't have Perkin's in California, so I wasn't aware of this...but yesterday I went to Marie Callender's and saw signs all over the place for GKTW. Apparently at some MC restaurants they're fundraising right now for GKTW!  No coupon books like Perkin's, but you can offer a donation in any amount and write your name or a memorial name on a card to be displayed.  They also have coin boxes.

Okay, so I was excited.  Some people here are very involved in the Big Give.  Some of us can't sew; some of us don't have a lot of time to contribute to the Big Gives; some of us wish we _could_ contribute in some way.   I think it's really cool that there is an opportunity out there to contribute, indirectly, to the needs of children, GKTW,  and Make-A-Wish trips. 

That's it...I'm off my soapbox.


----------



## tricia

100AcrePrincess said:


> OK, we're going to play catch up for a bit.  I made these back in June.  I found 2 great 54" fabrics for $2/yd & decided I'd make me & the girls matching outfits for church.  I still need to take pics of the other set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is my new favorite, but I almost don't want to use 'cause I don't want to get it dirty.    This is the other $2/yd fabric.  I'd have matching luggage out of it if I could even remotely justify spending anything else on fabric for a while.  I just  this fabric.



Great score with the $2/yard fabric.  You made some great stuff with it.  I really like the apron you made for yourself.  I would be scared to get it dirty too. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> DD6's Tink dress.  And before everyone asks, this isn't the view from my house.  We were at my aunt's just outside of Nashville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Amiee posted her Jack t-shirt & mentioned that W-M also had pink on pink stripes, I know what had to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's slept with Piglet since she was old enough to have a stuffed animal in bed with her.  He still follows her everywhere.  And even though she informed me at Crystal Palace that it was just someone in a Piglet suit not the 'real' Piglet, she gave him the biggest hug & 100 watt smile I've ever seen.



Great Tink dress and B-Day T-Shirt.  I love the Piglet story.  My DSs still loved to hug the characters even once they knew that they were only costumes.  WDW just brings out the little kid in them.



100AcrePrincess said:


> And since I'm hogging the thread this morning, I'll show off what I'm working on currently.
> 
> DD3's 1st day preschool is Tuesday.  I'm not ready for this at all.  She's my baby.    It's 2 1/2 hours a day 2 days a week.  It's not like I'm getting to be home with her right now anyway, but still.  Anyway,  this is her outfit so far.



I love that book.  Can;t wait to see the completed outfit.  That is a lot of food to sew around. 



carrie6466 said:


> princess vida that you can't see too well, because my daughter wouldn't take her sweater off all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends around the World Simply Sweet halter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at O'hana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a fairies stripwork jumpter that the hat just happened to match:



Great outfits.  Why wouldn't she take off the sweater?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did it!  I found a font very close to the one DH wants and was able to use the software to make the letters.  It is way to big in length but I will figure out how to fit it after work.

I plan to bring the book to work and read up on how to change the length and set it up for a multi hoop.

Lessons so far, there is no quick answer, you must read, learn and practice.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

carrie6466 said:


> Here are the outfits that I made for my July trip that I was going to post and never did.  I hope the pictures come out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess vida that you can't see too well, because my daughter wouldn't take her sweater off all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends around the World Simply Sweet halter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at O'hana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a fairies stripwork jumpter that the hat just happened to match:



Hope my kiddos look half as cute in their outfits (or that the outfits don't fall apart...whatever ) as she does in hers.  Too cute!






100AcrePrincess...just wanted to say that I love the fact that you're standing on the potty to take full length pics.  So something I would do!


----------



## HeatherSue

100AcrePrincess said:


>


The matching church outfits are darling!  The bath apron is a great baby gift idea!  We all need a little twirl, don't we?   Your dress is really pretty!  I enjoyed checking out your Cucumber melon lotion and Aquafresh toothpaste, too.
LOVE the apron!! I have a pattern like that, but I have yet to make myself an apron from it! I really need to do that one of these days.



100AcrePrincess said:


>


The tink fabric is so pretty!  I love what you did with it!
What a cute little applique for the birthday girl!
What a perfect shirt for a Piglet applique!



100AcrePrincess said:


> DD3's 1st day preschool is Tuesday.  I'm not ready for this at all.  She's my baby.    It's 2 1/2 hours a day 2 days a week.  It's not like I'm getting to be home with her right now anyway, but still.  Anyway,  this is her outfit so far.


The dress is going to be fabulous!
Sawyer starts preschool on Tuesday, too.  He's also going 2.5 hours, 2 days a week.  She's still your baby!  3 years old is still practically a baby in my book! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> More problems!
> 
> DH wants me to embroider "A Pirate's Life for Me" on the yoke of the shirt I just made.  Unfortunately, I haven't had time to do anything with my machine or learn the PE Design software.  I only have 16 days to learn how to get the font into the software and then do a split hoop design!!
> 
> Any quick solutions?  We don't have a shop anywhere near us to ask for help so I am asking here.  I did read about the custom font creator and about true type fonts.  But I am still just confused???


I wish I could help you, but I don't have PE Design and I've never done a split hoop design!



karebear1 said:


> Oh Heather! You have no idea how much I needed that today (and yesterday, and the day before that....)  Just to know someone is thinking about you can sure cheer up an otherwise down in the dumps week.  Thanks my friend.


  I'm sorry you had such a bad week!  I was just happy to see you.  I always am! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Please excuse the over planner in me for a moment as I ask an opinion of you guys...my kids want to have a halloween party...they have been asking for years and this year I thought I might actually do one.  Here is the question...since halloween falls on Saturday, I thought about having it Saturday afternoon around say 2:00 to 4:00  or on Friday night from 6:00 to 8:00.  Which do you think would be better?  The biggest advantage to Saturday I could think is that the kids only have to get dresses in costumes one time and then they would have time to go Trick or treating afterwards.   But then Friday may be good becuse people may have other plans for Saturday afternoon.  Give me some input please!


I think it would be a great idea to have it on Saturday.  Like you said, then they'd only have to dress up once! 



carrie6466 said:


>


Hey, I saw these pictures on facebook! They're are all so cute!  



fairygoodmother said:


> I learned something yesterday, completely unrelated to sewing, or customs, or Disney.  I want to share anyway.
> 
> This is what I learned:  Marie Callender's Restaurants, which are found in 10 states in the west, is owned by Perkin's Restaurants, which are found in all but 9 states in the US and in Canada.
> 
> Perkin's Restaurants built and operates the Gingerbread House at GKTW village, where Make-A-Wish families usually spend their Wish vacations.  The corporation is a HUGE supporter of GKTW and has fund-raisers at their restaurants all the time.  Currently at Perkin's they're selling a coupon book for $1.00 and all the money goes to GKTW.  They also have coin boxes or cookie jars out all the time for donations.
> 
> We don't have Perkin's in California, so I wasn't aware of this...but yesterday I went to Marie Callender's and saw signs all over the place for GKTW. Apparently at some MC restaurants they're fundraising right now for GKTW!  No coupon books like Perkin's, but you can offer a donation in any amount and write your name or a memorial name on a card to be displayed.  They also have coin boxes.
> 
> Okay, so I was excited.  Some people here are very involved in the Big Give.  Some of us can't sew; some of us don't have a lot of time to contribute to the Big Gives; some of us wish we _could_ contribute in some way.   I think it's really cool that there is an opportunity out there to contribute, indirectly, to the needs of children, GKTW,  and Make-A-Wish trips.
> 
> That's it...I'm off my soapbox.


I didn't now Perkins did that!  You can also donate to GKTW directly through their website.  So, if you don't have a Perkins in your area, that would be another alternative.


----------



## NaeNae

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it!  I found a font very close to the one DH wants and was able to use the software to make the letters.  It is way to big in length but I will figure out how to fit it after work.
> 
> I plan to bring the book to work and read up on how to change the length and set it up for a multi hoop.
> 
> Lessons so far, there is no quick answer, you must read, learn and practice.



Once you have your design up on your computer screen, displayed on the hoop size you have chosen, hold the control key down on you computer and adjust the size of your design by highlighting it and drag it in or out.  By holding the control key down it keeps the density the same and it doesn't distort it.  I do it all the time, I have the same software.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I am in no way as talented as most of you on here, but I keep hearing about the clothing you are making for the Big Give.  Could you point me in the right direction for this?  I would love to make an outfit for a child like that.  Thanks!  I can't do anything until after our Disney trip which is in a few weeks, but after that I'd love to do something.  

Dawn


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> Once you have your design up on your computer screen, displayed on the hoop size you have chosen, hold the control key down on you computer and adjust the size of your design by highlighting it and drag it in or out.  By holding the control key down it keeps the density the same and it doesn't distort it.  I do it all the time, I have the same software.



NaeNae,
Do you like the software?  Was it easy to learn and does it do what you want?  I haven't had time to learn it yet.  I planned on learning after I get done with work mid October.   What machine do you own? 

I hope you don't mind if I end up asking you tons of questions???  Right now I just need to make the words fit into a 5 X 16, then split the hoop to fit the entire design over 3 splits.  Does that make sense?

I do like the font, it was #30.


----------



## Jennia

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh wow. That Minnie fabric goes great with those pink and white dots. I have that dot fabric. Your DD is adorable. I love her shoes!



Thanks! This is the first thing I've sewn where I already had everything for it in my stash. 



kmbyoung94 said:


> Very Cute! So is the the little angel wearing it.
> Hugs, kristi



Thank you!



ireland_nicole said:


> cute; great job on everything!  I love the little bags you made.
> 
> 
> That is too cute!  I actually have both those fabrics and couldn't figure out what to do w/ the minnie; so if you don't mind, I'd love to CASE this for my DD only bigger



Wow, sure, go ahead! I've never had anyone want to CASE me before. =D



tricia said:


> AWESOME outfit.  Looks like you had a good time too.
> 
> 
> 
> that is Sooooooooo cute.



Thanks!



snubie said:


> Adorable.



Thank you!



HeatherSue said:


> Awww....she is SUCH a cutie!! That skirt is adorable!!



Thanks! I'm debating whether or not I want to stick a pink petti under this, too. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> OK, we're going to play catch up for a bit.  I made these back in June.  I found 2 great 54" fabrics for $2/yd & decided I'd make me & the girls matching outfits for church.  I still need to take pics of the other set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new standard baby gift.  I've made several of these bath aprons now & everyone loves them.  A friend & I were talking about them & after I had made a couple (including this one for her), YCMT announced they had a pattern for one very similar.  I guess it really was a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got dd6's hair cut off this summer too.  We cut it all off for Lock of Love.  I expected it to be quite a bit shorter than it ended up being.  It still comes down to her shoulders.
> 
> 
> She loves it short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the dress.  It's so comfy.  AND it twirls really well.



Everything looks great, and what a good baby shower gift idea! I also love your apron! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> DD6's Tink dress.  And before everyone asks, this isn't the view from my house.  We were at my aunt's just outside of Nashville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't have pics of dd3's Cindy sundress.  I meant to take them while we were at my aunt's, but I don't know what happened.
> 
> This was for a friend's little girl's 1st birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Amiee posted her Jack t-shirt & mentioned that W-M also had pink on pink stripes, I know what had to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's slept with Piglet since she was old enough to have a stuffed animal in bed with her.  He still follows her everywhere.  And even though she informed me at Crystal Palace that it was just someone in a Piglet suit not the 'real' Piglet, she gave him the biggest hug & 100 watt smile I've ever seen.


Very cute, what a sweet first birthday shirt. =)


100AcrePrincess said:


> And since I'm hogging the thread this morning, I'll show off what I'm working on currently.
> 
> DD3's 1st day preschool is Tuesday.  I'm not ready for this at all.  She's my baby.    It's 2 1/2 hours a day 2 days a week.  It's not like I'm getting to be home with her right now anyway, but still.  Anyway,  this is her outfit so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm wondering why in the world I decided I needed to do ALL of the food the caterpillar eats on this top, but I'll get it done somehow.


Oh wow that is going to be SOOO fantastic when you're all done! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Please excuse the over planner in me for a moment as I ask an opinion of you guys...my kids want to have a halloween party...they have been asking for years and this year I thought I might actually do one.  Here is the question...since halloween falls on Saturday, I thought about having it Saturday afternoon around say 2:00 to 4:00  or on Friday night from 6:00 to 8:00.  Which do you think would be better?  The biggest advantage to Saturday I could think is that the kids only have to get dresses in costumes one time and then they would have time to go Trick or treating afterwards.   But then Friday may be good becuse people may have other plans for Saturday afternoon.  Give me some input please!


Hmm, personally I think I'd prefer the Friday evening-that way you get more use out of the costume and you don't have to worry about it interfering with Halloween plans people might have. 



carrie6466 said:


> Here are the outfits that I made for my July trip that I was going to post and never did.  I hope the pictures come out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess vida that you can't see too well, because my daughter wouldn't take her sweater off all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends around the World Simply Sweet halter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at O'hana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a fairies stripwork jumpter that the hat just happened to match:



Everything looks so great, I love the Minnie dress and the Vida the most I think. =D


----------



## disneymomof1

Could someone PM me the address for Liams big give, I shipped off the autograph books a week ago and they were returned today for insufficent postage, scared1:the post office weighed it when I took it in, but I guess that wasn't good enough) So I need to ship off quickly today, HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

MinnieVanMom said:


> NaeNae,
> Do you like the software?  Was it easy to learn and does it do what you want?  I haven't had time to learn it yet.  I planned on learning after I get done with work mid October.   What machine do you own?
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I end up asking you tons of questions???  Right now I just need to make the words fit into a 5 X 16, then split the hoop to fit the entire design over 3 splits.  Does that make sense?
> 
> I do like the font, it was #30.



I like the software but it has quite a learning curve.  I'm still trying to learn it.  I can only do basic stuff like lettering.  Luckily I have a local shop that I can go into and ask questions when ever I want.  I've never tried to do a split design.  I would think the hardest part would be trying to line it up again when you rehoop it.  What size hoop do you have?

I have a Babylock Ellageo 2 and Palette 8 design software.  It's the same as PE 8.  Brother uses one name and Babylock uses the other.  Brother and Babylock are the same company.  I have a 4x4, 5x7 and 6x10 hoops.

Feel free to ask questions but I don't know that I will have the answers but I'll do my best.  I can always call my friend at the local shop and ask.


----------



## HeatherSue

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am in no way as talented as most of you on here, but I keep hearing about the clothing you are making for the Big Give.  Could you point me in the right direction for this?  I would love to make an outfit for a child like that.  Thanks!  I can't do anything until after our Disney trip which is in a few weeks, but after that I'd love to do something.
> 
> Dawn


Follow the link in my signature and it will take you to the Big Give board. We'd love to have you over there!  You'll need to sign up to be approved.  But, I'll check tonight and approve you if you're there.



disneymomof1 said:


> Could someone PM me the address for Liams big give, I shipped off the autograph books a week ago and they were returned today for insufficent postage, scared1:the post office weighed it when I took it in, but I guess that wasn't good enough) So I need to ship off quickly today, HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Isn't it on the package?  

I'll get it and PM it to you, though.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> The matching church outfits are darling!  The bath apron is a great baby gift idea!  We all need a little twirl, don't we?   Your dress is really pretty!  I enjoyed checking out your Cucumber melon lotion and Aquafresh toothpaste, too.
> LOVE the apron!! I have a pattern like that, but I have yet to make myself an apron from it! I really need to do that one of these days.
> 
> 
> The tink fabric is so pretty!  I love what you did with it!
> What a cute little applique for the birthday girl!
> What a perfect shirt for a Piglet applique!
> 
> 
> The dress is going to be fabulous!
> Sawyer starts preschool on Tuesday, too.  He's also going 2.5 hours, 2 days a week.  She's still your baby!  3 years old is still practically a baby in my book!



Thank you!  I knew that you & Teresa would enjoy the peek at my bathroom.   
DH laughs at me when I twirl in my long skirts, but really I think I should get to be a little girl for a minute every now & then.  
I love that apron pattern, but the 7 yards  of bias tape almost did me in.  It's mostly straight & not puckered.
She is my baby.  She still wants to snuggle all the time.  It's the only thing that's keeping me from going completely into 'I need a baby!' mode.  Especially since 2 of my best friends are pregnant right now.



carrie6466 said:


> Here are the outfits that I made for my July trip that I was going to post and never did.  I hope the pictures come out okay.


Love them!  The fairies are too cute & I love that Eeyore fabric.  We have a few things made with that at our house too.  

 for Karen.  Hope your week gets better.


----------



## anggye

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



That is so pretty!! My kids don't really do dresses, except DD3. I am worried how I'm going to get DD5 to wear the latest outfit I'm making. Now I know what to look for at DL at the beginning of the month!! Ihave a question for you, have you been to DL's halloween party, if so kids wear costumes, right? That probebly is a dumb question. Thanks


----------



## jcwishes

I love this pattern (Boo dress)  where is it from?

Thanks!


----------



## anggye

I have finished a few things. This is Abbey's Steamboat Willie Outfit. I'll put a shirt under them.









DD12 halloween costume. If anyone can guess who she is supposed to be, I will be satisfied. I made easy fit pants, a faux vest and a jacket from a commercial pattern. I nearly pulled my hair out sewing this!! What a PITB!! The instructions were pretty vague. I am a perfectionist, and I have to keep telling myself, "this is a costume!!"


----------



## mirandag819

anggye said:


> I have finished a few things. This is Abbey's Steamboat Willie Outfit. I'll put a shirt under them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD12 halloween costume. If anyone can guess who she is supposed to be, I will be satisfied. I made easy fit pants, a faux vest and a jacket from a commercial pattern. I nearly pulled my hair out sewing this!! What a PITB!! The instructions were pretty vague. I am a perfectionist, and I have to keep telling myself, "this is a costume!!"



It's the mad hatter of coarse and it looks great!


----------



## ireland_nicole

100AcrePrincess said:


> OK, we're going to play catch up for a bit.  I made these back in June.  I found 2 great 54" fabrics for $2/yd & decided I'd make me & the girls matching outfits for church.  I still need to take pics of the other set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even got to sew for myself some.    The pics aren't great, but I was the only one home & I needed to take some pics for a friend.  So you all get to see a bit of my bathroom.
> 
> I love the dress.  It's so comfy.  AND it twirls really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apron is my new favorite, but I almost don't want to use 'cause I don't want to get it dirty. This is the other $2/yd fabric.  I'd have matching luggage out of it if I could even remotely justify spending anything else on fabric for a while.  I just  this fabric.


Love everything, especially the sunday dresses and the apron.  I wouldn't want to get it dirty either, maybe save it to be a hostess apron.



100AcrePrincess said:


> DD6's Tink dress.  And before everyone asks, this isn't the view from my house.  We were at my aunt's just outside of Nashville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't have pics of dd3's Cindy sundress.  I meant to take them while we were at my aunt's, but I don't know what happened.
> 
> This was for a friend's little girl's 1st birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Amiee posted her Jack t-shirt & mentioned that W-M also had pink on pink stripes, I know what had to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's slept with Piglet since she was old enough to have a stuffed animal in bed with her.  He still follows her everywhere.  And even though she informed me at Crystal Palace that it was just someone in a Piglet suit not the 'real' Piglet, she gave him the biggest hug & 100 watt smile I've ever seen.



Love it all, piglet is adorable- especially w/ the story, and I love the tink dress and tshirt too


100AcrePrincess said:


> And since I'm hogging the thread this morning, I'll show off what I'm working on currently.
> 
> DD3's 1st day preschool is Tuesday.  I'm not ready for this at all.  She's my baby.   It's 2 1/2 hours a day 2 days a week.  It's not like I'm getting to be home with her right now anyway, but still.  Anyway,  this is her outfit so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm wondering why in the world I decided I needed to do ALL of the food the caterpillar eats on this top, but I'll get it done somehow.
> 
> I need to go get busy now.  DD6's birthday party is tomorrow & I have a lot of getting ready for it to do since I have to work until 4 tomorrow.    And I have to make a back-up plan 'cause it's supposed to rain & this was supposed to be a beach party cook-out.


That's a serious amount of stitching before Tuesday but I can't wait to see it finished; it will be awesome!


carrie6466 said:


> Here are the outfits that I made for my July trip that I was going to post and never did.  I hope the pictures come out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess vida that you can't see too well, because my daughter wouldn't take her sweater off all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends around the World Simply Sweet halter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at O'hana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a fairies stripwork jumpter that the hat just happened to match:


So Sweet


anggye said:


> I have finished a few things. This is Abbey's Steamboat Willie Outfit. I'll put a shirt under them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD12 halloween costume. If anyone can guess who she is supposed to be, I will be satisfied. I made easy fit pants, a faux vest and a jacket from a commercial pattern. I nearly pulled my hair out sewing this!! What a PITB!! The instructions were pretty vague. I am a perfectionist, and I have to keep telling myself, "this is a costume!!"



It could be nothing but the mad hatter!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> I learned something yesterday, completely unrelated to sewing, or customs, or Disney.  I want to share anyway.
> 
> This is what I learned:  Marie Callender's Restaurants, which are found in 10 states in the west, is owned by Perkin's Restaurants, which are found in all but 9 states in the US and in Canada.
> 
> Perkin's Restaurants built and operates the Gingerbread House at GKTW village, where Make-A-Wish families usually spend their Wish vacations.  The corporation is a HUGE supporter of GKTW and has fund-raisers at their restaurants all the time.  Currently at Perkin's they're selling a coupon book for $1.00 and all the money goes to GKTW.  They also have coin boxes or cookie jars out all the time for donations.
> 
> We don't have Perkin's in California, so I wasn't aware of this...but yesterday I went to Marie Callender's and saw signs all over the place for GKTW. Apparently at some MC restaurants they're fundraising right now for GKTW!  No coupon books like Perkin's, but you can offer a donation in any amount and write your name or a memorial name on a card to be displayed.  They also have coin boxes.
> 
> Okay, so I was excited.  Some people here are very involved in the Big Give.  Some of us can't sew; some of us don't have a lot of time to contribute to the Big Gives; some of us wish we _could_ contribute in some way.   I think it's really cool that there is an opportunity out there to contribute, indirectly, to the needs of children, GKTW,  and Make-A-Wish trips.
> 
> That's it...I'm off my soapbox.



Hey that is really cool.

Shouldn't you be sewing?
Well I guess you are allowed food breaks.


----------



## disneymomof1

HeatherSue said:


> Follow the link in my signature and it will take you to the Big Give board. We'd love to have you over there!  You'll need to sign up to be approved.  But, I'll check tonight and approve you if you're there.
> 
> 
> Isn't it on the package?
> 
> I'll get it and PM it to you, though.




Yes Heather it is on the package, I got all flustered when DH called me at work and told me the package got returned, that's what happens to me when I don't think enough.  This is my first week back at work after being off for two months with my broken ankle, plus check my ticker and feel my frustration.  I have about three outfits left that I want to make, and I still don't think I will get the denim flouncy skirt done that I wanted for Hoop Dee Doo.  Can you tell from my rambling post that I am about to have nervous breakdown with the trip so close.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Heather,

I clicked on your signature and signed up.  I will anxiously await my approval.  I think what you are doing is great, and I'd love to help!

Dawn


----------



## carrie6466

tricia said:


> Great outfits.  Why wouldn't she take off the sweater?



Thanks!  I'm not really sure, but she wore it all day.  In July.  In Florida.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Hope my kiddos look half as cute in their outfits (or that the outfits don't fall apart...whatever ) as she does in hers.  Too cute!


Thank you.  I'm sure they will be adorable and will not fall apart 



HeatherSue said:


> Hey, I saw these pictures on facebook! They're are all so cute!


facebook is why I haven't been here in so long   Thanks



Jennia said:


> Everything looks so great, I love the Minnie dress and the Vida the most I think. =D


I think they were my two favorites, as well.  



100AcrePrincess said:


> Love them!  The fairies are too cute & I love that Eeyore fabric.  We have a few things made with that at our house too.



I had that Eeyore fabric forever before I decided what I wanted to do with it.  I think I still have more of it.

Now I'm looking for ideas for a trip in December dd and I will be taking alone.  I have never been to FL any later than Nov 2 and I have no idea what the weather will be like.  We are going to the Christmas party on 12/4, so I want to make something for that.  Any suggestions or ideas are more than welcome!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

I so need to get my sewing in gear.  Only a few more days and I still have 8 outfits to do.  


Question:

   So my  saga continues about the dress.  I finally got it after almost 2 months and it has a big label on the front of who made it.  She serged the label on and it will tear the silk to remove it.  The label is in the front about 6 inches from the hem and measures 3.5in by 5in.  Am I being to picky by complaining to her.  It makes the dress look so tacky.  Best part was she sent a reminder about how I need to leave feedback.  I am not sure she wants my feedback.  I did go thru the pics again and it shows no label. 

Thanks.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

anggye said:


> I have finished a few things. This is Abbey's Steamboat Willie Outfit. I'll put a shirt under them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD12 halloween costume. If anyone can guess who she is supposed to be, I will be satisfied. I made easy fit pants, a faux vest and a jacket from a commercial pattern. I nearly pulled my hair out sewing this!! What a PITB!! The instructions were pretty vague. I am a perfectionist, and I have to keep telling myself, "this is a costume!!"




Soooooo cute!!  Love the dress and the costume!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> And I don't think it's "losers" who come in after page 10...I like to think of them as those cool, fashionably late people who arrive to a party an hour or so after the start so that all eyes are on them as they make a grand entrance!


I must be the height of fashion, because my first post of the new thread is on page 55.

The reason that I have not been posting is because we have been going through this major ordeal in our house. We have been debating back and forth and back and forth on whether or not to move out of the state that we live in. After several months we have decided that we will definitely be moving out of state. We have yet to figure out where to move to. We were going to move to Indiana at the end of this month, but due to DH not finding a job there and not having enough money for more than just one month's income we have decided that we will not be moving at the end of this month and have now decided that we do not want to move to Indiana at all. (Does your head hurt yet? Cuz mine does) DH is now leaning towards us moving to FL in the Orlandoish area. He is convinced that he would be able to find a job there faster than he could in Indiana, due to all of the hotels, shops, restaurants, and of course amusement parks. He really likes to work customer service so I think that that is a good place to look, however it has one of the things that I so desperately want to get away from: The HEAT!!! Anyways long post over. If anyone has any ideas please feel free to clue me in one them. 

I have not sewn anything. I was supposed to make a Molly dress for Jenna for tomorrow. I now have an hour and a half to get it done and I don't see that happening, because it is only cut out and it has a lot of curvy parts. I'll post it when I finally do get it done, though.


----------



## annakate27

I just looked through some of the pages on this thread and I am AMAZED at everyone creativity and sewing abilities.  I am in awe of everyone's dresses and outfits.  We are going for the first time in December and I just love all things disney so I just wanted to tell everyone that everything is beautiful!!!!


----------



## jham

anggye said:


> That is so pretty!! My kids don't really do dresses, except DD3. I am worried how I'm going to get DD5 to wear the latest outfit I'm making. Now I know what to look for at DL at the beginning of the month!! Ihave a question for you, have you been to DL's halloween party, if so kids wear costumes, right? That probebly is a dumb question. Thanks



Thanks!  I love all the stuff you've been making your kids!  I'll keep an eye out for you!  We have been to the Halloween party twice, the kids wore costumes but not everyone has them, most definitely do though.  Many adults do too.  



jcwishes said:


> I love this pattern (Boo dress)  where is it from?
> 
> Thanks!



It is the Simply Sweet jumper bodice with a made-up twirl skirt.  I posted the directions earlier in the thread somewhere.


----------



## woodkins

Tinka_Belle said:


> I must be the height of fashion, because my first post of the new thread is on page 55.
> 
> The reason that I have not been posting is because we have been going through this major ordeal in our house. We have been debating back and forth and back and forth on whether or not to move out of the state that we live in. After several months we have decided that we will definitely be moving out of state. We have yet to figure out where to move to. We were going to move to Indiana at the end of this month, but due to DH not finding a job there and not having enough money for more than just one month's income we have decided that we will not be moving at the end of this month and have now decided that we do not want to move to Indiana at all. (Does your head hurt yet? Cuz mine does) DH is now leaning towards us moving to FL in the Orlandoish area. He is convinced that he would be able to find a job there faster than he could in Indiana, due to all of the hotels, shops, restaurants, and of course amusement parks. He really likes to work customer service so I think that that is a good place to look, however it has one of the things that I so desperately want to get away from: The HEAT!!! Anyways long post over. If anyone has any ideas please feel free to clue me in one them.
> 
> I have not sewn anything. I was supposed to make a Molly dress for Jenna for tomorrow. I now have an hour and a half to get it done and I don't see that happening, because it is only cut out and it has a lot of curvy parts. I'll post it when I finally do get it done, though.



I'm so sorry your family is going through all of that. One of my oldest friends lives in Orlando (just outside of Universal Studios) and he said the job market there is not very good right now. Also, the schools are hit or miss. I know he has chosen to have his son in private school because he was not happy with the public schools. You might want to visit and check into it prior to making any moves there. Good Luck!!!


----------



## jham

100AcrePrincess said:


> And since I'm hogging the thread this morning, I'll show off what I'm working on currently.
> 
> DD3's 1st day preschool is Tuesday.  I'm not ready for this at all.  She's my baby.    It's 2 1/2 hours a day 2 days a week.  It's not like I'm getting to be home with her right now anyway, but still.  Anyway,  this is her outfit so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm wondering why in the world I decided I needed to do ALL of the food the caterpillar eats on this top, but I'll get it done somehow.
> 
> I need to go get busy now.  DD6's birthday party is tomorrow & I have a lot of getting ready for it to do since I have to work until 4 tomorrow.    And I have to make a back-up plan 'cause it's supposed to rain & this was supposed to be a beach party cook-out.




That will be so cute!  I have a hungry caterpillar jumper planned for Lily and it still hasn't been made.  The fabric has been washed though!  Yours looks great!  I love all the little food appliques!  You found some great fabrics to use on those.


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well for you down in the dumps week...I'll give you one of those too!!!



Awwwwwww.... thanks! I feel sooooo much better now!

As a matter of fact, I feel so good that I feel  I should share this with all my friends here on this board, since I found it on the budget board.......  (Heather- please forgive me... and turn a blind eye please.....)   SCREAMIN' DEAL!!!   American Girl DVD sale on the AG website. DVD's are $5.00 until the end of September.

Just go here:

http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/thumbnail.jsf/title/$5+DVD+Promotion/saleGroupId/1254/uniqueId/694/nodeId/12/webMenuId/3/LeftMenu/FALSE

Hope someone can use this deal!


----------



## emcreative

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jajone

We got back from our mother/daughter trip Wednesday night, but I haven;t been caught up enough til now to post. I decided right away to forget about being caught up on this thread, so I only read the last 6 pages. Will post a few pics when they are done being loaded into photobucket.


----------



## carrie6466

Just wanted to say that I love the Boo outfit and Steamboat Willie and all the Hungry caterpillar stuff!!  

Does anyone know what they do at the MVMCP?  I know at Halloween they have the candy stations and at the Pirate and Princess they had the treasure stations, I'm wondering what they do at the Christmas parties?


----------



## emcreative

carrie6466 said:


> Just wanted to say that I love the Boo outfit and Steamboat Willie and all the Hungry caterpillar stuff!!
> 
> Does anyone know what they do at the MVMCP?  I know at Halloween they have the candy stations and at the Pirate and Princess they had the treasure stations, I'm wondering what they do at the Christmas parties?



I'm wondering too, that's what we're hoping to do Dec 2010~


Oh by the way, I thought I'd let the ladies and Tom know that tomorrow should end Lizzie's "suffering" as I'm hoping to surprise the girls and take them to see "Ponyo" since it finally came to our town.  Of course I've got to figure out a way to tell her to wear her shirt without her becoming suspicious...any ideas?


----------



## Tink561

carrie6466 said:


> Just wanted to say that I love the Boo outfit and Steamboat Willie and all the Hungry caterpillar stuff!!
> 
> Does anyone know what they do at the MVMCP?  I know at Halloween they have the candy stations and at the Pirate and Princess they had the treasure stations, I'm wondering what they do at the Christmas parties?



At the Christmas party they have hot chocolate & Christmas cookies.


----------



## Jajone

Most of the ones with both of us are on the photopass I don't have yet.
http://
	

http://
	

http://
	

http://
	

http://
	

http://
	

http://
	

http://
	

http://
	

http://
	


We saw aksunshine briefly at the Fireworks dessert party and another disboutiquer at Chef Mickey's. Sorry, don;t know her name, but she has 3 children a daughter and 2 boys named Tristan and Logan I think. That was all I saw all week for customs!


----------



## AQW

karebear1 said:


> SCREAMIN' DEAL!!!   American Girl DVD sale on the AG website. DVD's are $5.00 until the end of September.
> 
> Just go here:
> 
> http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/thumbnail.jsf/title/$5+DVD+Promotion/saleGroupId/1254/uniqueId/694/nodeId/12/webMenuId/3/LeftMenu/FALSE
> 
> Hope someone can use this deal!



Just picked these up - thank you for the deal alert!


----------



## karamat

momtoprincess A said:


> OK here is the outfit I worked on for the last two days. She agreed to put the jeans on only for the pics.


I LOVE that fabric.  I used her Tossed Kitties fabric for DD's nursery, but if the dog line had been out at the time I would have used it instead!



revrob said:


> I was gonna say the same thing as Steph, except I think you can use single fold bias tape?  It's not quite as bulky, so that's what I would probably try.  Like Steph said, just stitch on either side & insert the elastic and finish stitching.


The last pair of bloomers I made (with a commercial pattern) used single fold bias tape for the elastic.  I loved how the final product looked.



ireland_nicole said:


> I use the sulky iron on first, then a thicker tear away under that.  Since I started doing that (and the ball point needle the girls talked about) I haven't seen the puckering.  Hmmm, guess the $35 on the class last week was worth it.  FWIW, the instructor in my stabilizer class recommended poly mesh stabilizer for t's.  I think it might be Floriani; but it's pricey


I bought that poly mesh stablizer, but haven't tried it yet.  I'll let you know what I think of it when I finally get around to trying it.  It wasn't cheap though... $20 or $30 a roll (and at a shop 45 minutes away!)  I read about it on a tutorial for an applique alpha set I purchased.



busy mommy said:


> For those of you who buy Carla C.  (i.e.  everyone on here)  do you prefer going through ycmt or etsy?  I've always bought through ycmt because I like the online library.  I am afraid I may lose one on my computer.  How do etsy patterns work, or should I just ask Carla?  I am planning on buying a few new patterns today and just wanted some opinions.


I like buying from YCMT because of the library.  I like having access to them at the office (if I spend my lunch hour shopping for fabric on-line I can pull up the patterns for fabric requirements.)


----------



## ireland_nicole

Jajone said:


> Most of the ones with both of us are on the photopass I don't have yet.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> We saw aksunshine briefly at the Fireworks dessert party and another disboutiquer at Chef Mickey's. Sorry, don;t know her name, but she has 3 children a daughter and 2 boys named Tristan and Logan I think. That was all I saw all week for customs!



Love the pics; the customs turned out perfect; your DD looks fab!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I have the brother 6000i and got the ruffler foot from joann's for my birthday and I am also in the process of making my last outfit before we leave in a week.    Of course I am making a patchwork twirl skirt and I can't figure out how to use my ruffler foot or even attach it to my machine!!!!!!!!!!  I don't want to hand gather these forever long strips.  I have looked at Carla C's ruffler tutorial....and sadly, I still can't figure out how to attach it.  I am running out of time and still have soooooooooooooo much to do!!

Can anyone please help me?  I think Heather has the same machine as me.  I would greatly appreciate any help and advice on how to use this thing easily so I can get this done!!!

Thanks!


----------



## jessica52877

fairygoodmother said:


> I learned something yesterday, completely unrelated to sewing, or customs, or Disney.  I want to share anyway.
> 
> This is what I learned:  Marie Callender's Restaurants, which are found in 10 states in the west, is owned by Perkin's Restaurants, which are found in all but 9 states in the US and in Canada.
> 
> Perkin's Restaurants built and operates the Gingerbread House at GKTW village, where Make-A-Wish families usually spend their Wish vacations.  The corporation is a HUGE supporter of GKTW and has fund-raisers at their restaurants all the time.  Currently at Perkin's they're selling a coupon book for $1.00 and all the money goes to GKTW.  They also have coin boxes or cookie jars out all the time for donations.
> 
> We don't have Perkin's in California, so I wasn't aware of this...but yesterday I went to Marie Callender's and saw signs all over the place for GKTW. Apparently at some MC restaurants they're fundraising right now for GKTW!  No coupon books like Perkin's, but you can offer a donation in any amount and write your name or a memorial name on a card to be displayed.  They also have coin boxes.
> 
> Okay, so I was excited.  Some people here are very involved in the Big Give.  Some of us can't sew; some of us don't have a lot of time to contribute to the Big Gives; some of us wish we _could_ contribute in some way.   I think it's really cool that there is an opportunity out there to contribute, indirectly, to the needs of children, GKTW,  and Make-A-Wish trips.
> 
> That's it...I'm off my soapbox.



I didn't know that. Thanks for letting me in! I will for sure stop in at the next Perkins I see. I don't even know of one in GA but maybe there is! And the only place I have ever seen a MC was in California!

And lets not forget that we LOVE all the support and cheerleading of the big give projects made! I love nothing more then when someone says something nice about a big give item!!


----------



## sahm1000

Look!   I finally got an avatar!  

Thank you Teresa!  I don't know why computers throw me for such a loop!  

So after how many years (yes - years!!!) I finally have an avatar!  So when I need the photo updated after our next trip, will you fix it for m again !


----------



## emcreative

sahm1000 said:


> Look!   I finally got an avatar!
> 
> Thank you Teresa!  I don't know why computers throw me for such a loop!
> 
> So after how many years (yes - years!!!) I finally have an avatar!  So when I need the photo updated after our next trip, will you fix it for m again !



YAY!!! I'm so happy you aren't "faceless" anymore!


----------



## abc123mom

Tinka_Belle said:


> I must be the height of fashion, because my first post of the new thread is on page 55.
> 
> The reason that I have not been posting is because we have been going through this major ordeal in our house. We have been debating back and forth and back and forth on whether or not to move out of the state that we live in. After several months we have decided that we will definitely be moving out of state. We have yet to figure out where to move to. We were going to move to Indiana at the end of this month, but due to DH not finding a job there and not having enough money for more than just one month's income we have decided that we will not be moving at the end of this month and have now decided that we do not want to move to Indiana at all. (Does your head hurt yet? Cuz mine does) DH is now leaning towards us moving to FL in the Orlandoish area. He is convinced that he would be able to find a job there faster than he could in Indiana, due to all of the hotels, shops, restaurants, and of course amusement parks. He really likes to work customer service so I think that that is a good place to look, however it has one of the things that I so desperately want to get away from: The HEAT!!! Anyways long post over. If anyone has any ideas please feel free to clue me in one them.
> 
> I have not sewn anything. I was supposed to make a Molly dress for Jenna for tomorrow. I now have an hour and a half to get it done and I don't see that happening, because it is only cut out and it has a lot of curvy parts. I'll post it when I finally do get it done, though.



Sounds like you guys are getting ready to make some BIG decisions.  We went through that two years ago when we decided to switch states.

Now I'm in Indiana.    I grew up in the northern portion (near Michigan and Ohio borders) went to school in Muncie (central IN) and now I'm back in the Indianapolis area (after spending many years up in northern IL).  So you could say I'm pretty familiar with the state...any questions, feel free to ask.  

Good luck getting your dress done!


----------



## HeatherSue

anggye said:


> I have finished a few things. This is Abbey's Steamboat Willie Outfit. I'll put a shirt under them.


These are great!  It's very easy to tell that it's the Mad Hatter!  How cool!



disneymomof1 said:


> Yes Heather it is on the package, I got all flustered when DH called me at work and told me the package got returned, that's what happens to me when I don't think enough.  This is my first week back at work after being off for two months with my broken ankle, plus check my ticker and feel my frustration.  I have about three outfits left that I want to make, and I still don't think I will get the denim flouncy skirt done that I wanted for Hoop Dee Doo.  Can you tell from my rambling post that I am about to have nervous breakdown with the trip so close.


 Calm yourself!!  Though it may seem blasphemous on this board- even if you don't get all the customs done, your trip will still be great!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Heather,
> 
> I clicked on your signature and signed up.  I will anxiously await my approval.  I think what you are doing is great, and I'd love to help!
> 
> Dawn


I approved you!  Thank you for signing up!



itsheresomewhere said:


> I so need to get my sewing in gear.  Only a few more days and I still have 8 outfits to do.
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> So my  saga continues about the dress.  I finally got it after almost 2 months and it has a big label on the front of who made it.  She serged the label on and it will tear the silk to remove it.  The label is in the front about 6 inches from the hem and measures 3.5in by 5in.  Am I being to picky by complaining to her.  It makes the dress look so tacky.  Best part was she sent a reminder about how I need to leave feedback.  I am not sure she wants my feedback.  I did go thru the pics again and it shows no label.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't remember hearing about this before.  But, I wouldn't be happy about a huge tag like that on the front of a dress!  I don't understand why anyone would want a tag on the outside at all!  I would definitely let he know that you're not happy about the tag before you leave feedback and give her a chance to make it right. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I must be the height of fashion, because my first post of the new thread is on page 55.
> 
> The reason that I have not been posting is because we have been going through this major ordeal in our house. We have been debating back and forth and back and forth on whether or not to move out of the state that we live in. After several months we have decided that we will definitely be moving out of state. We have yet to figure out where to move to. We were going to move to Indiana at the end of this month, but due to DH not finding a job there and not having enough money for more than just one month's income we have decided that we will not be moving at the end of this month and have now decided that we do not want to move to Indiana at all. (Does your head hurt yet? Cuz mine does) DH is now leaning towards us moving to FL in the Orlandoish area. He is convinced that he would be able to find a job there faster than he could in Indiana, due to all of the hotels, shops, restaurants, and of course amusement parks. He really likes to work customer service so I think that that is a good place to look, however it has one of the things that I so desperately want to get away from: The HEAT!!! Anyways long post over. If anyone has any ideas please feel free to clue me in one them.
> 
> I have not sewn anything. I was supposed to make a Molly dress for Jenna for tomorrow. I now have an hour and a half to get it done and I don't see that happening, because it is only cut out and it has a lot of curvy parts. I'll post it when I finally do get it done, though.


I was wondering where you were!  I'm glad to see you back!  I think Orlando is a much better choice than Indiana!   That's a big deal and I hope everything goes well for you all!



annakate27 said:


> I just looked through some of the pages on this thread and I am AMAZED at everyone creativity and sewing abilities.  I am in awe of everyone's dresses and outfits.  We are going for the first time in December and I just love all things disney so I just wanted to tell everyone that everything is beautiful!!!!


 You need to get sewing!  You can do it!



karebear1 said:


> Awwwwwww.... thanks! I feel sooooo much better now!
> 
> As a matter of fact, I feel so good that I feel  I should share this with all my friends here on this board, since I found it on the budget board.......  (Heather- please forgive me... and turn a blind eye please.....)   SCREAMIN' DEAL!!!   American Girl DVD sale on the AG website. DVD's are $5.00 until the end of September.
> 
> Just go here:
> 
> http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/thumbnail.jsf/title/$5+DVD+Promotion/saleGroupId/1254/uniqueId/694/nodeId/12/webMenuId/3/LeftMenu/FALSE
> 
> Hope someone can use this deal!


I looked!! My eyes! My eyes!!!    Tessa has been talking about American Girl dolls a lot lately.  




sahm1000 said:


> Look!   I finally got an avatar!
> 
> Thank you Teresa!  I don't know why computers throw me for such a loop!
> 
> So after how many years (yes - years!!!) I finally have an avatar!  So when I need the photo updated after our next trip, will you fix it for m again !



Benita?? Is that you?? I almost didn't recognize you!


----------



## HeatherSue

Jajone said:


> We saw aksunshine briefly at the Fireworks dessert party and another disboutiquer at Chef Mickey's. Sorry, don;t know her name, but she has 3 children a daughter and 2 boys named Tristan and Logan I think. That was all I saw all week for customs!


I keep screwing up your pictures!  Sorry!  But, I wanted to tell you that all of the outfits look great and I love your pictures!  How cool that you saw Alicia and another Disboutiquer!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have the brother 6000i and got the ruffler foot from joann's for my birthday and I am also in the process of making my last outfit before we leave in a week.    Of course I am making a patchwork twirl skirt and I can't figure out how to use my ruffler foot or even attach it to my machine!!!!!!!!!!  I don't want to hand gather these forever long strips.  I have looked at Carla C's ruffler tutorial....and sadly, I still can't figure out how to attach it.  I am running out of time and still have soooooooooooooo much to do!!
> 
> Can anyone please help me?  I think Heather has the same machine as me.  I would greatly appreciate any help and advice on how to use this thing easily so I can get this done!!!
> 
> Thanks!



You know what's funny? I did a search for "how to attach a ruffler foot" and found a video that I made! I don't even remember making this video! 
Hopefully it'll give you an idea of how I put it on.  But, it's not real detailed in that respect.

http://www.expotv.com/videos/reviews/8/100/RufflerFoot/261586


----------



## *Toadstool*

NiniMorris said:


> URGHHHH!!!
> 
> 
> I can't believe how hard it is to get the simple design in my head transferred to fabric!  I spent 3 hours drafting the simple peplum pattern for Ariel's sea foam dress, only to find out the fabric won't hold its shape!  And...it is too thin and sheer for any type of lining or interfacing!
> 
> I think I may end up going with a peplum more like Cindy instead!At least it will hold that shape!
> 
> I also NEED a mannequin if I keep sewing late in the evening when my model is asleep...she also has a problem with me trying to stick pins in her to hold the skirt up...
> 
> Now that my rant is over...back to sewing!  Only 14 days left to get all three of them done!
> 
> Nini


How frustrating! Have you tried german interfacing? It is a lightweight fusible cotton interfacing. I have used it on an organdy type fabric before and it worked great. You could also try fusible tricot. Did you find something else that worked??




karebear1 said:


> I went back and corrected the "thread" to instructions before I read your reponse!!
> 
> THANKS for helping me out!


Np.  I didn't want to be left out of the crayon roll up thread! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> And since I'm hogging the thread this morning, I'll show off what I'm working on currently.
> 
> DD3's 1st day preschool is Tuesday.  I'm not ready for this at all.  She's my baby.    It's 2 1/2 hours a day 2 days a week.  It's not like I'm getting to be home with her right now anyway, but still.  Anyway,  this is her outfit so far.


I can't wait to see it finished. I have been meaning to copy Leslie's VHC dress that she made, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I love that you are doing all the food! It will look awesome.



anggye said:


>


Very good Mad Hatter! I got it right away. That SBW dress is really cute. I love her pose! 



Jajone said:


> Most of the ones with both of us are on the photopass I don't have yet.
> http://[IMG]http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa126/jajone/DSC02099.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> http://[IMG]http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa126/jajone/DSC02216.jpg[/IMG]


The outfits look so cute on her! I love the picture of her with the stepsister! So cute!! Her Jessie custom is awesome!


sahm1000 said:


> Look!   I finally got an avatar!
> 
> Thank you Teresa!  I don't know why computers throw me for such a loop!
> 
> So after how many years (yes - years!!!) I finally have an avatar!  So when I need the photo updated after our next trip, will you fix it for m again !



I think I don't have one.... I can't remember. Guess I will see after I post this.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am so impressed with everything that has been posted. 

I am in a funk I just havnt had the inspiration to sew anything lately.   I havnt talked to my sister in 6 weeks since the accident, she wont return my calls.  I dont understand why she is acting this way. She even deleted me from her facebook.  She had made the comment we were going to sue her to my Dad, which is so not true. I would never do that.


----------



## emcreative

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am so impressed with everything that has been posted.
> 
> I am in a funk I just havnt had the inspiration to sew anything lately.   I havnt talked to my sister in 6 weeks since the accident, she wont return my calls.  I dont understand why she is acting this way. She even deleted me from her facebook.  She had made the comment we were going to sue her to my Dad, which is so not true. I would never do that.




(((hugs))) I'm sorry hon. do you think maybe she's feeling guilty and anger is her way of not dealing with the guilt?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I tried to talk to my Dad about it and he said Her husband talked to a Attorney and he told them to not contact me, even though I told her flat out the day after I fell that we wouldnt do anything like that, and that my health insurance is covering most of it.   It really stinks because I feel like I have done somthing wrong, and I have no one to talk to since she was my best friend too.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I tried to talk to my Dad about it and he said Her husband talked to a Attorney and he told them to not contact me, even though I told her flat out the day after I fell that we wouldnt do anything like that, and that my health insurance is covering most of it.   It really stinks because I feel like I have done somthing wrong, and I have no one to talk to since she was my best friend too.


That is really sad. It is really shocking to me, so I can't imagine how shocking it must be to you. I'd think that eventually she'd realize you don't have evil intentions, and she'll move past it. I've lost my sister to drugs several times in my life for years at a time. I can understand the pain you must feel from that. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## emcreative

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I tried to talk to my Dad about it and he said Her husband talked to a Attorney and he told them to not contact me, even though I told her flat out the day after I fell that we wouldnt do anything like that, and that my health insurance is covering most of it.   It really stinks because I feel like I have done somthing wrong, and I have no one to talk to since she was my best friend too.




I'm so sorry this is happening to you   I wish I could somehow make it better.

If you know it's nothing you've done, as hard as it is, I'd try to let it go. She is probably going through something you don't know about.

I had a relative who I felt was my best friend who I "lost" too.  I still miss her.  In fact, I feel like I've "lost" most of my family, so I most definitely understand.  My husband and I have decided we'll just build our own family of our own choosing as we go.  If the others eventually come to their senses, the more the merrier, but we can't let things we can't control ruin our lives.

If you ever want a cyber sister, you let me know!  I've never had a sis and would love one one of these days.


----------



## VBAndrea

Behind again, but did scan through all the threads and everything posted looks awesome.  Sorry, I lack the time to go back and multiquote as I am still working on plans as ADR date is Sept 7 and the only day I could seem to squeeze Akershus in is for a TGM absolute no at Epcot.  But if we just hop the monorail over there for lunch only would it be OK?

Here is a little something I whipped up for ds:  I made the shorts out of a pair of pants that had a hole in the knee and were too short anyway but still fit in the waist.  I am going to do this with all his short pants from now on -- he's going to have tons of shorts lol!  The t- is another old one b/c I was still afraid to applique on a good t-.  Good news is it worked fine.  My applique is still a hair wonky, but you don't notice the few tiny mistakes while he's wearing the outfit and most importantly he loves it.  I have never seen him get dressed quicker in the morning and he even refused to change for soccer practice (though regular shorts are technically a no-no).





And I'm going to ask my QUESTIONS again since no one answered.
1) If I make a simply sweet with button holes for the straps how wide do I make the straps and how large do I make the button holes?
2)Ugh!  I can't recall what else I absolutely needed to know


----------



## minnie2

ericalynn1979- Sorry I am no help but the outfit and your dd are adorable!
NaeNae- Welcome home to your nephew!!!
PolyndianPrincessJes- The dresses look great and so does your sons PC outfit!  

DisneyKings- What a cute party!  Love the cakes and the treat bags!  
Jennia- Violet looks adorable in her outfit!  I love the pink Minnie.
100AcrePrincess-WOW you ahve been busy!  The matching dresses are fun!  Love the aprons and your dress.  Everything super cute!
The Moonk's Mom- I say do it Friday night.  This way the kids get to wear their costumes more then once. I have thought about doing a Halloween bday party for Nikki since her bday is the 4th but we never have.  Maybe I will do an early party this yr before our trip or a late one and do it after we get back...  Or maybe non since she will be in WDW for her bday..  I know mean mommy.
carrie6466- alla re so cute!  I love seeing all the creations at WDW!
anggye- ve steam boat Willy!  Your DD is Mad Hatter of course!!!!!  

Tinka_Belle- WOw you ahve alot going on!  Personally I would tell Colby to send in applications in both states and where ever he gets a job 1st you go if you really want to leave your state.  Since you seem o like both options.

Jajone- WOW look at how much fun you had!  Love all the outfits!  The one with the Step sister is my fav!

Tykatmadismomma-  so sorry you are dealing with this.  I hope it works out.
VBAndrea- super cute!!!!!

 I am in panic mode our trip is in 54 days and I am not nearly done!!!!!


----------



## carrie6466

Tink561 said:


> At the Christmas party they have hot chocolate & Christmas cookies.



Thanks!



Jajone said:


> Most of the ones with both of us are on the photopass I don't have yet.
> http://


I think they were all great but this one is my favorite


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I have finally come to the conclusion that I will never catch back up---sigh!  I have 13 days and TONS of things left to do.  I should be excited but all I feel is stress.  I have tons of orders and am so worried taht I won't get everything done.  I ordered teh kids some stuff even to take some of the load off me (THANKS JESSICA!)  I won't be on much but plase send sewing pixie dust my way, I need it!


----------



## Mirb1214

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am so impressed with everything that has been posted.
> 
> I am in a funk I just havnt had the inspiration to sew anything lately.   I havnt talked to my sister in 6 weeks since the accident, she wont return my calls.  I dont understand why she is acting this way. She even deleted me from her facebook.  She had made the comment we were going to sue her to my Dad, which is so not true. I would never do that.



 I'm so sorry this is happening.  Sometimes it just takes time for the hurt feelings to subside.  I hope it subsides soon.


----------



## HeatherSue

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am so impressed with everything that has been posted.
> 
> I am in a funk I just havnt had the inspiration to sew anything lately.   I havnt talked to my sister in 6 weeks since the accident, she wont return my calls.  I dont understand why she is acting this way. She even deleted me from her facebook.  She had made the comment we were going to sue her to my Dad, which is so not true. I would never do that.


I'm so sorry to hear that your sister is acting that way.   That's got to be really hard.  I'm sure she'll come around soon and see how ridiculous she's acting. 




VBAndrea said:


> Behind again, but did scan through all the threads and everything posted looks awesome.  Sorry, I lack the time to go back and multiquote as I am still working on plans as ADR date is Sept 7 and the only day I could seem to squeeze Akershus in is for a TGM absolute no at Epcot.  But if we just hop the monorail over there for lunch only would it be OK?
> 
> Here is a little something I whipped up for ds:  I made the shorts out of a pair of pants that had a hole in the knee and were too short anyway but still fit in the waist.  I am going to do this with all his short pants from now on -- he's going to have tons of shorts lol!  The t- is another old one b/c I was still afraid to applique on a good t-.  Good news is it worked fine.  My applique is still a hair wonky, but you don't notice the few tiny mistakes while he's wearing the outfit and most importantly he loves it.  I have never seen him get dressed quicker in the morning and he even refused to change for soccer practice (though regular shorts are technically a no-no).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm going to ask my QUESTIONS again since no one answered.
> 1) If I make a simply sweet with button holes for the straps how wide do I make the straps and how large do I make the button holes?
> 2)Ugh!  I can't recall what else I absolutely needed to know


Your son's Thomas outfit is really cute!  Sawyer would love that!
Now, to answer your questions:
1. I don't know
2. I really don't know! 

Sorry, I've never made one like that!


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks for letting me in! I will for sure stop in at the next Perkins I see. I don't even know of one in GA but maybe there is! And the only place I have ever seen a MC was in California!
> 
> And lets not forget that we LOVE all the support and cheerleading of the big give projects made! I love nothing more then when someone says something nice about a big give item!!



I've never heard of Perkins, but we have lots of Marie Callendars around here!  Mmmmm....pie....



HeatherSue said:


> I keep screwing up your pictures!  Sorry!  But, I wanted to tell you that all of the outfits look great and I love your pictures!  How cool that you saw Alicia and another Disboutiquer!
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? I did a search for "how to attach a ruffler foot" and found a video that I made! I don't even remember making this video!
> Hopefully it'll give you an idea of how I put it on.  But, it's not real detailed in that respect.
> 
> http://www.expotv.com/videos/reviews/8/100/RufflerFoot/261586



Now that IS funny Teresa! 



VBAndrea said:


> Behind again, but did scan through all the threads and everything posted looks awesome.  Sorry, I lack the time to go back and multiquote as I am still working on plans as ADR date is Sept 7 and the only day I could seem to squeeze Akershus in is for a TGM absolute no at Epcot.  But if we just hop the monorail over there for lunch only would it be OK?
> 
> Here is a little something I whipped up for ds:  I made the shorts out of a pair of pants that had a hole in the knee and were too short anyway but still fit in the waist.  I am going to do this with all his short pants from now on -- he's going to have tons of shorts lol!  The t- is another old one b/c I was still afraid to applique on a good t-.  Good news is it worked fine.  My applique is still a hair wonky, but you don't notice the few tiny mistakes while he's wearing the outfit and most importantly he loves it.  I have never seen him get dressed quicker in the morning and he even refused to change for soccer practice (though regular shorts are technically a no-no).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm going to ask my QUESTIONS again since no one answered.
> 1) If I make a simply sweet with button holes for the straps how wide do I make the straps and how large do I make the button holes?
> 2)Ugh!  I can't recall what else I absolutely needed to know



1.  really whatever width you want, I'm thinking finished width 1 1/4"-1 1/2" but really whatever!  Your buttonhole size just depends on your buttons.  My machine's button hole foot has a little place for the button and it automatically makes the right size button-hole but I always make a test one on scraps anyway and try putting the button through it.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

It's that time again...I'm looking for new ideas to sew, she's finally outgrown her favorite Disney outfits.  I saw a dress on the disboutique photo site that we both loved, but didn't see it on YCMT.  The front is plain, and has ties that go around the back, which is totally covered in layers of ruffles.  Can anyone please tell me where I can find this?

Looking at all the wonderful creations is dangerous now that DD has an opinion...she wants one of everything!

TIA


----------



## VBAndrea

jham said:


> 1.  really whatever width you want, I'm thinking finished width 1 1/4"-1 1/2" but really whatever!  Your buttonhole size just depends on your buttons.  My machine's button hole foot has a little place for the button and it automatically makes the right size button-hole but I always make a test one on scraps anyway and try putting the button through it.



Stupid me -- I want to knot the ties through the button holes and failed to mention that.  But now that you mention testing on scraps that solves the problem -- I'll just do some in various sizes and see what works best.  It's been a long time since I made button holes so I'll need to practice on scraps anyway.

I don't think I can sew for the next two days anyway.  I am stressing over ADRs that I have to make on Monday and finalizing park plans.  I can't even get my number 1 choices in order let alone figure out what to do for backups


----------



## NiniMorris

Seriously...my computer DOES NOT LIKE ME!!!!


2nd try at a post...


I am in the process of washing three Cabbage Patch dolls!  My DD9 just let me know she is slightly jealous of my GD2.  I made her CP doll matching outfits for our trip IN TWO WEEKS!!  So I now have to make another set of matching outfits for DD9's doll.  Did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS!?  After the washing, she will have to make the decision which one gets to make their first (and probably ONLY) trip to Disney!

Seriously I figure this will be the last time DD9 wants to take a doll with her on a trip, so I guess I'm ok with it.  Just wished she had made this decision a couple weeks ago when I was making the first set!

Now, only 13 more Tshirts, 2 Princess dresses and a whole doll wardrobe to go and I will be finished sewing for this trip...did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS?!

Not stressed MUCH??!!

Nini

PS...did I mention I leave in TWO WEEKS??!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I tried to talk to my Dad about it and he said Her husband talked to a Attorney and he told them to not contact me, even though I told her flat out the day after I fell that we wouldnt do anything like that, and that my health insurance is covering most of it.   It really stinks because I feel like I have done somthing wrong, and I have no one to talk to since she was my best friend too.


Oh honey, I'm sorry this is happening to you I really think you're doing the best you can, hopefully some time will improve the situation.



VBAndrea said:


> Behind again, but did scan through all the threads and everything posted looks awesome.  Sorry, I lack the time to go back and multiquote as I am still working on plans as ADR date is Sept 7 and the only day I could seem to squeeze Akershus in is for a TGM absolute no at Epcot.  But if we just hop the monorail over there for lunch only would it be OK?
> 
> Here is a little something I whipped up for ds:  I made the shorts out of a pair of pants that had a hole in the knee and were too short anyway but still fit in the waist.  I am going to do this with all his short pants from now on -- he's going to have tons of shorts lol!  The t- is another old one b/c I was still afraid to applique on a good t-.  Good news is it worked fine.  My applique is still a hair wonky, but you don't notice the few tiny mistakes while he's wearing the outfit and most importantly he loves it.  I have never seen him get dressed quicker in the morning and he even refused to change for soccer practice (though regular shorts are technically a no-no).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm going to ask my QUESTIONS again since no one answered.
> 1) If I make a simply sweet with button holes for the straps how wide do I make the straps and how large do I make the button holes?
> 2)Ugh!  I can't recall what else I absolutely needed to know


Even a red day at Epcot isn't that bad if you're not doing the big attractions; I think you'd be fine hopping over for lunch.
Love the Thomas outfit
Have no idea how to do the ties in buttonholes thing. sorry.


disneylovinfamily said:


> I have finally come to the conclusion that I will never catch back up---sigh!  I have 13 days and TONS of things left to do.  I should be excited but all I feel is stress.  I have tons of orders and am so worried taht I won't get everything done.  I ordered teh kids some stuff even to take some of the load off me (THANKS JESSICA!)  I won't be on much but plase send sewing pixie dust my way, I need it!


It's going to be ok; just try if you can to prioritize what absolutely has to be done ahead of want you want to get done; and then try to remember the want to list isn't really going to take away from the fact that you're Going to Disney!!!!!


NiniMorris said:


> Seriously...my computer DOES NOT LIKE ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 2nd try at a post...
> 
> 
> I am in the process of washing three Cabbage Patch dolls!  My DD9 just let me know she is slightly jealous of my GD2.  I made her CP doll matching outfits for our trip IN TWO WEEKS!!  So I now have to make another set of matching outfits for DD9's doll.  Did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS!?  After the washing, she will have to make the decision which one gets to make their first (and probably ONLY) trip to Disney!
> 
> Seriously I figure this will be the last time DD9 wants to take a doll with her on a trip, so I guess I'm ok with it.  Just wished she had made this decision a couple weeks ago when I was making the first set!
> 
> Now, only 13 more Tshirts, 2 Princess dresses and a whole doll wardrobe to go and I will be finished sewing for this trip...did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS?!
> 
> Not stressed MUCH??!!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...did I mention I leave in TWO WEEKS??!!



she probably won't want to carry the doll around all the time; you already have one outfit.  I would start with whatever is most important to you and work your way down.  Honestly, the doll does not need an entire wardrobe.  First, because she'll probably be spending a fair amount of time in the room and second, because a nine year old is old enough to start learning the amount of time and effort it takes for you to sew for her, and also to learn consequences of decisions.  This is a learning opporunity for her.  And maybe as she sees you working flat out she'll learn to appreciate how much work goes into what you make like I said earlier in the post, at the end of the day, "You're going to Disney World!!!"  The perfect plan, great outfits, etc.  are just icing on an already awesome cake!


----------



## snubie

I have a question about this weekend's sale at Joanns.
The notions wall is buy on get one free.
If I buy one pack of ball point needles, can I get a pack of regular needles "free"?  Or does the second item have to be the same as the first?
Same about stabilizer.  I need both water soluble and cut away.  Can I buy one and get the second "free"?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

*Toadstool* said:


> I think I don't have one.... I can't remember. Guess I will see after I post this.


You need to get an Avatar.  Maybe a cute little red and white mushroom?



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I tried to talk to my Dad about it and he said Her husband talked to a Attorney and he told them to not contact me, even though I told her flat out the day after I fell that we wouldnt do anything like that, and that my health insurance is covering most of it.   It really stinks because I feel like I have done somthing wrong, and I have no one to talk to since she was my best friend too.



I am so sorry about your sister.  
Have you considered calling her or writing her a note?  I would say to her 
" I am really hurt that you dropped me from FaceBook.  My health insurance is covering my medical care. "

Then ask her if she is scared that you are planning to sue her.  She will either say no we aren't scared or she will hang up?  Tell her you aren't going to sue her.

It sounds like her husband is behind this.  I hope things work out  soon.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

snubie said:


> I have a question about this weekend's sale at Joanns.
> The notions wall is buy on get one free.
> If I buy one pack of ball point needles, can I get a pack of regular needles "free"?  Or does the second item have to be the same as the first?
> Same about stabilizer.  I need both water soluble and cut away.  Can I buy one and get the second "free"?



The flyer says that the free item must be of equal or lessor value.

Here is a link to the flyer.http://joann.shoplocal.com/joannsal...nStores-090830SE&pagenumber=1&storeID=2412092  I am guessing that the less expensive needles will be free and the less expensive stabilizer will be free.  Do you have a 10% off coupon?  Print one before you go.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Here is a link to the coupons for JoAnn's


http://www.joann-mail.com/J0998MKX/...0925057032667330100&bc2=520925557292996500400


----------



## ireland_nicole

snubie said:


> I have a question about this weekend's sale at Joanns.
> The notions wall is buy on get one free.
> If I buy one pack of ball point needles, can I get a pack of regular needles "free"?  Or does the second item have to be the same as the first?
> Same about stabilizer.  I need both water soluble and cut away.  Can I buy one and get the second "free"?



I was there yesterday and it was no problem getting the two kinds of stabilizer.  A friend of mine got two completely unrelated notions, too.  The only thing I would check is if you were getting two things of say $18.oo stabilizer and two packs of needles, I'd ask if the free was just based on the lowest price.  If so, I'd use the 10% coupon to get your stabilizers, and then do the needles in a seperate transaction.


----------



## DisneyKings

So, I procrastinated on doing DD4's 1st day of school outfit & am doing it last minute. I have tons of thread, but do I have regular WHITE thread when I need it????  NO!!!  I have heavy duty white & upholstery white, but not regular white.  So, I guess it's off to the store. 

I don't think I mentioned before, but DH let me stop at fabric stores on the way down & back from Disney.    I was able to find some fabrics I had been searching for!  



tricia said:


> Great job.  Both of those in one weekend?!?  More often then not my kids get a store bought  or a Nana made  cake, cause I can;t seem to find the time.



Well, their b-days are 3 wks apart, we were in Disney for the oldest one's b-day, the youngest doesn't really have friends her own age either since she thinks she is as big as sister, so it was much easier to just combine the party.  I actually had to do another cake the next day for a going away party.  It would be easier to do a store bought cake & it is worth the money for the time that go into most of them.  I seem to not like the ones I find out there for the themes we want though.



HeatherSue said:


> I love that Cinderella cake! So cool!  The little gift bags are adorable!  Great job on everything!



Thanks!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

jham said:


> That will be so cute!  I have a hungry caterpillar jumper planned for Lily and it still hasn't been made.  The fabric has been washed though!  Yours looks great!  I love all the little food appliques!  You found some great fabrics to use on those.



Thanks!  Most of those fabrics I just had laying around too.  It was a scavenger hunt through the scrap pile.



NiniMorris said:


> Seriously...my computer DOES NOT LIKE ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 2nd try at a post...
> 
> 
> I am in the process of washing three Cabbage Patch dolls!  My DD9 just let me know she is slightly jealous of my GD2.  I made her CP doll matching outfits for our trip IN TWO WEEKS!!  So I now have to make another set of matching outfits for DD9's doll.  Did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS!?  After the washing, she will have to make the decision which one gets to make their first (and probably ONLY) trip to Disney!
> 
> Seriously I figure this will be the last time DD9 wants to take a doll with her on a trip, so I guess I'm ok with it.  Just wished she had made this decision a couple weeks ago when I was making the first set!
> 
> Now, only 13 more Tshirts, 2 Princess dresses and a whole doll wardrobe to go and I will be finished sewing for this trip...did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS?!
> 
> Not stressed MUCH??!!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...did I mention I leave in TWO WEEKS??!!



  You'll make it.  Even if dolly doesn't get her complete wardrobe, it will all be fine.  I agree with a pp that this is a good chance for your dd to learn about how long things take & the consequences of waiting until the last minute, but I do understand the desire to get it done for her.  Good luck!


----------



## InkspressYourself

I want to thank everyone here for the amazing amount of talent and inspiration.  I don't think I would have ever made these outfits without you.

I'm not thrilled with Vidia.  I may add a ruffle to the top.  If my little one would pull her pants up to where they should be, so much of her belly wouldn't show.  I think it's kind of cute, but dh hasn't seen it yet and I think he wont like it.

Neither girl has wings yet.  That will be this weekends project.  We leave for Disney next Saturday!


----------



## DisneyKings

My ruffler foot on my old machine died, so I bought a ruffler foot for my borrowed MIL's Viking quilt designer machine.  So, I'm using Carla's ruffler guide trying to optimize it & I have the depth screw unscrewed all the way & stitch length set to longest & I still can't get it to 1.5--I can only get it to 1.75.  Is there another setting that will help or should I just plan to start calculating & making all of my skirts/ruffles at 1.75 ruffle????


----------



## MinnieVanMom

5 hours later and still getting my A$$ kicked by the embroidery machine.  DH has stepped up and now helping me with the design.  He has mastered the layout and now I am trying to get the split hoop to line up.

Please offer suggestions on a split hoop design.  How to re hoop the second time to get it to line up.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am so impressed with everything that has been posted.
> 
> I am in a funk I just havnt had the inspiration to sew anything lately.   I havnt talked to my sister in 6 weeks since the accident, she wont return my calls.  I dont understand why she is acting this way. She even deleted me from her facebook.  She had made the comment we were going to sue her to my Dad, which is so not true. I would never do that.



She's most likely just worried and by not talking to you, it will just go away. When you call and leave a message, have you told her you never had plans to sue to her? She probably has people telling her to protect herself by calling an attorney that you may sue. I hope that in time, she will just  realize that you have no intention of hurting her and that she will reach out to you. I'm sorry you have to go through this. Keep us updated. I hope that all will work out for the best.


----------



## SallyfromDE

InkspressYourself said:


> I want to thank everyone here for the amazing amount of talent and inspiration.  I don't think I would have ever made these outfits without you.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with Vidia.  I may add a ruffle to the top.  If my little one would pull her pants up to where they should be, so much of her belly wouldn't show.  I think it's kind of cute, but dh hasn't seen it yet and I think he wont like it.
> 
> Neither girl has wings yet.  That will be this weekends project.  We leave for Disney next Saturday!



Everything has come out darling!!


----------



## InkspressYourself

jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]Wow!! I'm in love with this.
> 
> 
> 
> princessmom29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!
> 
> 
> 
> I think these all are perfect.  I really love Rosetta.
> 
> 
> 
> phins_jazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have something to share for once.    It's not sewing but it's crafty.    The girls and I are starting some tie dye projects.  Whatcha think????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for telling us how to do this.  I don't have a cricut, but a friend of mine does!
> 
> 
> 
> snubie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had a busy summer and it has been so hard to keep up with this thread.  Everything I have seen looks great.
> 
> First day of preschool (her second year though)
> Perfectly Preppy flouncy skort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just a set for fall
> Molly top and easy fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we have been getting ready for our newest family member.  DH painted the room and set up the crib last weekend.  Time is flying by and she will be here before we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the outfits and congratulations on the new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> anggye said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!! DD3 was a pink poodle her first halloween, so that theme is near and dear!! Her's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The party you had looks like so much fun. I loved the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern (bought it on etsy, but you can get it on youcanmakethis) to make Tessa an Ariel skirt.  She wanted an actual tail, but I was hoping to make something that she could wear outside of Disney!   I found this fabric a while back on clearance at JoAnn and immediately knew I would be making something Ariel-ish with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the sparkly tank top that matched it perfectly at KMart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the flare at the bottom made it look tail-like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because, here she is hugging her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> It was nice to do something easier and straight forward after the last 2 outfits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That fabric is so perfect.  I love all of the pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am trying to remember a test track outfit that someone posted.  It was skirt with the black and white squares going across the chest and then I thought a mickey head in the middle.  It may have been an iron on or a combination.

Does anyone remember that shirt and who made it?


----------



## VBAndrea

MinnieVanMom said:


> 5 hours later and still getting my A$$ kicked by the embroidery machine.  DH has stepped up and now helping me with the design.  He has mastered the layout and now I am trying to get the split hoop to line up.
> 
> Please offer suggestions on a split hoop design.  How to re hoop the second time to get it to line up.



I have no clue about anything embroidery related, but I have to laugh at your smilies (or should I say not so smilies).

But here's some encouragement for you:  *You can do it!*


----------



## jham

InkspressYourself said:


> I want to thank everyone here for the amazing amount of talent and inspiration.  I don't think I would have ever made these outfits without you.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with Vidia.  I may add a ruffle to the top.  If my little one would pull her pants up to where they should be, so much of her belly wouldn't show.  I think it's kind of cute, but dh hasn't seen it yet and I think he wont like it.
> 
> Neither girl has wings yet.  That will be this weekends project.  We leave for Disney next Saturday!



everything turned out great!  Your photos are too small though


----------



## ireland_nicole

InkspressYourself said:


> I want to thank everyone here for the amazing amount of talent and inspiration.  I don't think I would have ever made these outfits without you.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with Vidia.  I may add a ruffle to the top.  If my little one would pull her pants up to where they should be, so much of her belly wouldn't show.  I think it's kind of cute, but dh hasn't seen it yet and I think he wont like it.
> 
> Neither girl has wings yet.  That will be this weekends project.  We leave for Disney next Saturday!



I love these!  They're lovely; especially love the MNSSHP stripwork and the minnie dot outfits!


----------



## NaeNae

MinnieVanMom said:


> 5 hours later and still getting my A$$ kicked by the embroidery machine.  DH has stepped up and now helping me with the design.  He has mastered the layout and now I am trying to get the split hoop to line up.
> 
> Please offer suggestions on a split hoop design.  How to re hoop the second time to get it to line up.



Okay I talked to my gal at the local shop.  She said for you to mark the center left to right with a chalk pencil if you're working on dark material or a water soluable pen.  You should have a plastic grid that lays inside of you hoop that is used for lining things up.  You line the line on your material with the cross line on the grid.  When you move your hoop you realign the line on your fabric with the grid again.  That way it should line up for you.  Make sure you remove the grid before stitching.

If you want to pm me your phone # I can give you a call and see if I can be of any further help.


----------



## VBAndrea

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am trying to remember a test track outfit that someone posted.  It was skirt with the black and white squares going across the chest and then I thought a mickey head in the middle.  It may have been an iron on or a combination.
> 
> Does anyone remember that shirt and who made it?



I did a search but it won't let me copy and paste the photos.  On thread 16, page 26 Jajone has a bowling shirt with test track posted.  I also remember someone posted a test track dress that she purchased, but I can't find that.  I think on that image the mickey head was divided in quarters and part was red, part yellow and part checkered.  She was the person that also had an Everest Expedition dress made for her dd.

I will try to post a link for ease (no guarantee it works):
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429&highlight=test+track&page=26

ETA the link works, but you have to scroll down on the page to find the post and pictures.

And I came on line to work on my ADR and park plans....I guess searching for outfits is more fun.  Back to my icky work now......


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> It's going to be ok; just try if you can to prioritize what absolutely has to be done ahead of want you want to get done; and then try to remember the want to list isn't really going to take away from the fact that you're Going to Disney!!!!!
> 
> 
> she probably won't want to carry the doll around all the time; you already have one outfit.  I would start with whatever is most important to you and work your way down.  Honestly, the doll does not need an entire wardrobe.  First, because she'll probably be spending a fair amount of time in the room and second, because a nine year old is old enough to start learning the amount of time and effort it takes for you to sew for her, and also to learn consequences of decisions.  This is a learning opporunity for her.  And maybe as she sees you working flat out she'll learn to appreciate how much work goes into what you make like I said earlier in the post, at the end of the day, "You're going to Disney World!!!"  The perfect plan, great outfits, etc.  are just icing on an already awesome cake!





100AcrePrincess said:


> You'll make it.  Even if dolly doesn't get her complete wardrobe, it will all be fine.  I agree with a pp that this is a good chance for your dd to learn about how long things take & the consequences of waiting until the last minute, but I do understand the desire to get it done for her.  Good luck!



Thanks for the encouragement...however...I can't exactly make this a learning experience for HER...but maybe for ME...see I never asked her if she wanted me to make any clothes for her doll.  I am making both girls matching dresses for dinner each night and then decided to make a matching dress for GD doll.  I used DD's doll as a model.  She assumed I was making two of each dresses for dollS (plural)...

I've never actually seen her playing with her CP dolls, so I had assumed she outgrew them.  WRONG!  She said GD always takes them so she only plays with them when she isn't around.  Makes sense to me...

So, now I absolutely HAVE to get the doll dresses made.  She was a bit upset when she found out today that I was only making one dress for each night.  (oh yes, I compounded the issue by getting GD a NEW CP for her birthday last week.  We drove ALL THE WAY TO THE BABYLAND GENERAL HOSPITAL to get the one we wanted.)

At least I finished the Ariel dress for DD.  It is not perfect...way, way from that! but it is finished and she loves it.  Now I get to redo this 3 more times...oh joy!

By the way...Carla, if you ever decide to make directions on how to transform a Simply Sweet to a 'princess' dress, I will be standing in line to buy it!!!!

(something so simple should NOT be this hard to figure out!)

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> Okay I talked to my gal at the local shop.  She said for you to mark the center left to right with a chalk pencil if you're working on dark material or a water soluable pen.  You should have a plastic grid that lays inside of you hoop that is used for lining things up.  You line the line on your material with the cross line on the grid.  When you move your hoop you realign the line on your fabric with the grid again.  That way it should line up for you.  Make sure you remove the grid before stitching.
> 
> If you want to pm me your phone # I can give you a call and see if I can be of any further help.


NaeNae, you are the best.  I had a glass of wine to go with my whine and after 8 hours, I do have the design.  My head hurts so bad that I can't even get a picture to post but I promise tomorrow.  

It is because of my accident that my learning skills are now impaired and I get so frustrated because I can know that before the accident I would have been able to do this and understand.

Thanks so much for being so kind and helping me out by using your resources.  I am truly grateful!



VBAndrea said:


> I did a search but it won't let me copy and paste the photos.  On thread 16, page 26 Jajone has a bowling shirt with test track posted.  I also remember someone posted a test track dress that she purchased, but I can't find that.  I think on that image the mickey head was divided in quarters and part was red, part yellow and part checkered.  She was the person that also had an Everest Expedition dress made for her dd.
> 
> I will try to post a link for ease (no guarantee it works):
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429&highlight=test+track&page=26
> 
> ETA the link works, but you have to scroll down on the page to find the post and pictures.
> 
> And I came on line to work on my ADR and park plans....I guess searching for outfits is more fun.  Back to my icky work now......



Thank you so much for finding that custom for me.   That is a super shirt.  I am thinking of the head that was quartered.  I saw one on ESTY but it was not what I was thinking about either.  Perhaps tomorrow I will draw it out and just make what I think I want.  You must get going on your ADR's and planning, That has to be more fun?  Again, thank you so much.


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieVanMom said:


> NaeNae, you are the best.  I had a glass of wine to go with my whine and after 8 hours, I do have the design.  My head hurts so bad that I can't even get a picture to post but I promise tomorrow.
> 
> It is because of my accident that my learning skills are now impaired and I get so frustrated because I can know that before the accident I would have been able to do this and understand.
> 
> Thanks so much for being so kind and helping me out by using your resources.  I am truly grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for finding that custom for me.   That is a super shirt.  I am thinking of the head that was quartered.  I saw one on ESTY but it was not what I was thinking about either.  Perhaps tomorrow I will draw it out and just make what I think I want.  You must get going on your ADR's and planning, That has to be more fun?  Again, thank you so much.




PM me if you want to find who did the Test Track and Everest dresses. A friend of mine had them custom made for her trip. She was kind enough to loan them to me for our upcoming trip!!  I'd be happy to get the name of the seller!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.









Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this


----------



## NaeNae

MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this



Great job!


----------



## DznyDreamz

Evening everyone.  I am a frequent lurker / infrequent poster.

I just dusted off my machine to get some outfits ready for our trip that is just 28 days away 

Its been a while since I last used it and I can't get the tension quite right.

Anyone else have the Brother Project Runway edition (CE5000) that can tell me what they usually set the dial at for basic cotton??  No matter what I select its scrunching up like I am trying to gather and I'm getting frustrated!


----------



## DznyDreamz

DznyDreamz said:


> Evening everyone.  I am a frequent lurker / infrequent poster.
> 
> I just dusted off my machine to get some outfits ready for our trip that is just 28 days away
> 
> Its been a while since I last used it and I can't get the tension quite right.
> 
> Anyone else have the Brother Project Runway edition (CE5000) that can tell me what they usually set the dial at for basic cotton??  No matter what I select its scrunching up like I am trying to gather and I'm getting frustrated!



I think I finally got it to the right setting.  Sheesh.


----------



## ncmomof2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this



But you did it!  Great job!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this



I LOVE IT!

That is going to look great on his shirt.


----------



## longaberger_lara

MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this



That's going to look great!!  And it should get easier each time - I can say that though because I haven't tried digitizing and multi-hoop designs yet


----------



## DisneyKings

I bought some hard to find fabric at a JoAnns on our way down to Disney a few weeks ago, just got around to washing it and it looks like it has little spots of mildew throughout the 5.25 yds  GRRR, I spot sprayed it, but it went through the dryer earlier.  I never thought I needed to check new fabric for stains before washing/drying.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

DisneyKings said:


> I bought some hard to find fabric at a JoAnns on our way down to Disney a few weeks ago, just got around to washing it and it looks like it has little spots of mildew throughout the 5.25 yds  GRRR, I spot sprayed it, but it went through the dryer earlier.  I never thought I needed to check new fabric for stains before washing/drying.



If this by any chance was a htf cars, I bought 3 yds and 2 yards of it was filled with little holes and plastic tags.


----------



## lovesdumbo

VBAndrea said:


> I don't think I can sew for the next two days anyway.  I am stressing over ADRs that I have to make on Monday and finalizing park plans.  I can't even get my number 1 choices in order let alone figure out what to do for backups


Good luck with your ADRs.  I made mine on Tuesday and got most of what I wanted.  I had to go with a 4:20 adr for Le Cellier (or 8pm which I didn't want) but I was actually happy just to get it.  




NiniMorris said:


> I am in the process of washing three Cabbage Patch dolls!  My DD9 just let me know she is slightly jealous of my GD2.  I made her CP doll matching outfits for our trip IN TWO WEEKS!!  So I now have to make another set of matching outfits for DD9's doll.  Did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS!?  After the washing, she will have to make the decision which one gets to make their first (and probably ONLY) trip to Disney!
> 
> Seriously I figure this will be the last time DD9 wants to take a doll with her on a trip, so I guess I'm ok with it.  Just wished she had made this decision a couple weeks ago when I was making the first set!
> 
> Now, only 13 more Tshirts, 2 Princess dresses and a whole doll wardrobe to go and I will be finished sewing for this trip...did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS?!
> 
> Not stressed MUCH??!!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...did I mention I leave in TWO WEEKS??!!


Good luck!  Do you have to do 13 T's?  




Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am in a funk I just havnt had the inspiration to sew anything lately.   I havnt talked to my sister in 6 weeks since the accident, she wont return my calls.  I dont understand why she is acting this way. She even deleted me from her facebook.  She had made the comment we were going to sue her to my Dad, which is so not true. I would never do that.


I'm so sorry!



InkspressYourself said:


> I want to thank everyone here for the amazing amount of talent and inspiration.  I don't think I would have ever made these outfits without you.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with Vidia.  I may add a ruffle to the top.  If my little one would pull her pants up to where they should be, so much of her belly wouldn't show.  I think it's kind of cute, but dh hasn't seen it yet and I think he wont like it.
> 
> Neither girl has wings yet.  That will be this weekends project.  We leave for Disney next Saturday!


Those look great!  Have a great trip.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this


OK.....you have been scary smart before your accident.  I don't think I could do that injury free in 80 hours!


----------



## SallyfromDE

DznyDreamz said:


> I think I finally got it to the right setting.  Sheesh.



It was waiting for you to post us. 



DisneyKings said:


> I bought some hard to find fabric at a JoAnns on our way down to Disney a few weeks ago, just got around to washing it and it looks like it has little spots of mildew throughout the 5.25 yds  GRRR, I spot sprayed it, but it went through the dryer earlier.  I never thought I needed to check new fabric for stains before washing/drying.



Carbona makes a great cleaner for mildew. I had a gorgeous dress I made and when I took it out of storage, it was filled with mildew. I soaked in the Carbona made for mildew and it cleaned almost all of it off. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this



I think it looks great. I'm scared to try something like this.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Enabler Alert!!

I was just in JoAnn Fabrics, they have a new collection of belt webbing, ribbon, trims and a new trim with cutouts hanging from it, in the Disney designs. I'd love to come up with something to use the trims on. 

They also have some great new appliques!! 

Sally


----------



## kimmylaj

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Please excuse the over planner in me for a moment as I ask an opinion of you guys...my kids want to have a halloween party...they have been asking for years and this year I thought I might actually do one.  Here is the question...since halloween falls on Saturday, I thought about having it Saturday afternoon around say 2:00 to 4:00  or on Friday night from 6:00 to 8:00.  Which do you think would be better?  The biggest advantage to Saturday I could think is that the kids only have to get dresses in costumes one time and then they would have time to go Trick or treating afterwards.   But then Friday may be good becuse people may have other plans for Saturday afternoon.  Give me some input please!


i was actually thinking about the same thing. ds was recently diagnosed with a nut allergy, so i told him he could trick or treat but he cant eat most of what he gets. so i told him we would plan a party. around here the kids trick or treat early, nobody really opens the door after 7. so i am thinking of having the party around 6pm on saturday.  that gives them from 12-6 to trick or treat.  it seems like you guys trick or treat at night so i would go with saturday afternoon, so everyone is in costume and ready to go at trick or treat time. it would probably make a lot of parents happy to not have to keep saying 5 more hours till trick or treating because they will be kept busy at your party.


fairygoodmother said:


> I learned something yesterday, completely unrelated to sewing, or customs, or Disney.  I want to share anyway.
> 
> This is what I learned:  Marie Callender's Restaurants, which are found in 10 states in the west, is owned by Perkin's Restaurants, which are found in all but 9 states in the US and in Canada.
> 
> Perkin's Restaurants built and operates the Gingerbread House at GKTW village, where Make-A-Wish families usually spend their Wish vacations.  The corporation is a HUGE supporter of GKTW and has fund-raisers at their restaurants all the time.  Currently at Perkin's they're selling a coupon book for $1.00 and all the money goes to GKTW.  They also have coin boxes or cookie jars out all the time for donations.
> 
> We don't have Perkin's in California, so I wasn't aware of this...but yesterday I went to Marie Callender's and saw signs all over the place for GKTW. Apparently at some MC restaurants they're fundraising right now for GKTW!  No coupon books like Perkin's, but you can offer a donation in any amount and write your name or a memorial name on a card to be displayed.  They also have coin boxes.
> 
> Okay, so I was excited.  Some people here are very involved in the Big Give.  Some of us can't sew; some of us don't have a lot of time to contribute to the Big Gives; some of us wish we _could_ contribute in some way.   I think it's really cool that there is an opportunity out there to contribute, indirectly, to the needs of children, GKTW,  and Make-A-Wish trips.
> 
> That's it...I'm off my soapbox.


thats great to know, i dont go to perkins often but i do like their desserts . i am glad they are supporting my newest favorite charity.  i have also been doing donations to them in memory of people who passed away if they dont list a charity of their own.
also i know some of you know this but maroo had a thread going in memory of noah, one of our big give kids, it got moved to facebook, but enough money was raised to get a paver in his memory with extra for some other children who have passed away as well.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am in no way as talented as most of you on here, but I keep hearing about the clothing you are making for the Big Give.  Could you point me in the right direction for this?  I would love to make an outfit for a child like that.  Thanks!  I can't do anything until after our Disney trip which is in a few weeks, but after that I'd love to do something.
> 
> Dawn


i am definitely lacking in the talent dept. but it is so much fun to help out with the big give.  there are places for autograph books, crayon rollups, and pixie dust.  i have done a couple now and it really makes me so happy you will love it.



mom2rtk said:


> PM me if you want to find who did the Test Track and Everest dresses. A friend of mine had them custom made for her trip. She was kind enough to loan them to me for our upcoming trip!!  I'd be happy to get the name of the seller!



didnt she have a trip report? i seem to have lost the thread. do you have the link?  thanks i was loving it.


----------



## DisneyKings

itsheresomewhere said:


> If this by any chance was a htf cars, I bought 3 yds and 2 yards of it was filled with little holes and plastic tags.



Oh man!  That's much worse!  No, this was a pink UF Gators fabric--was all over town the beginning of the summer, then when I was ready for it nowhere to be found.  I went to Gainesville & bought all they had.



SallyfromDE said:


> Carbona makes a great cleaner for mildew. I had a gorgeous dress I made and when I took it out of storage, it was filled with mildew. I soaked in the Carbona made for mildew and it cleaned almost all of it off.



Where do you buy that?  It's certainly worth a try.  Thanks!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Applique question:

When doing T's by "hand" using a satin stitch do you use Solvy on top of the design?  If so what do you use?  Solvy, Super Solvy, or Ultra Solvy?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

SallyfromDE said:


> Enabler Alert!!
> 
> I was just in JoAnn Fabrics, they have a new collection of belt webbing, ribbon, trims and a new trim with cutouts hanging from it, in the Disney designs. I'd love to come up with something to use the trims on.
> 
> They also have some great new appliques!!
> 
> Sally



The new ribbons and trims are so beautiful.  I love them all!  I bought enough of the pink and white Minnie trim with the hanging Minnie heads to use around the bottom of a pair of gaucho's.  I hope it looks good.  It was $6.99 a yard   It was well worth it though.  It really is nice stuff!


----------



## NiniMorris

So...when I went to Joann's this morning, I didn't know if the trims were new...or if I had just missed then before!

My DD9 ALMOST convinced me I needed to buy one of each.....

Nini


----------



## DisneyKings

SallyfromDE said:


> Enabler Alert!!
> 
> I was just in JoAnn Fabrics, they have a new collection of belt webbing, ribbon, trims and a new trim with cutouts hanging from it, in the Disney designs. I'd love to come up with something to use the trims on.
> 
> They also have some great new appliques!!
> 
> Sally



I saw those at a Super JoAnns in another town 7 was in .  I couldn't think of any projects at the time for them though.  I'd like to see what some of ya'll come up with.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I also think I remember seeing Heather's safari mickey head in a complete applique somewhere?  Is there a place we can see finished designs?

I purchased the design but DH wants his to be more "MAN"  I am using 5X7 on the back of his shirt that is the black and white zebras.  What colours an I use to man it up?  He didn't like the red micro dot with yellow hat


----------



## lovesdumbo

I've been meaning to post this for a while.  I met this guy at JoAnns who makes his own shirts and he told me about this place that sella professional quality interfacing.  I hated the cheap stuff at JoAnns-I could never get it to stay flat.  I've been using the Pro-weft from this site and it has been really nice.  It is $6-$7/yd but is is 60" wide.  

http://sewexciting.blogspot.com/


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> Great job!





ncmomof2 said:


> But you did it!  Great job!





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I LOVE IT!
> 
> That is going to look great on his shirt.





longaberger_lara said:


> That's going to look great!!  And it should get easier each time - I can say that though because I haven't tried digitizing and multi-hoop designs yet





lovesdumbo said:


> OK.....you have been scary smart before your accident.  I don't think I could do that injury free in 80 hours!





SallyfromDE said:


> I think it looks great. I'm scared to try something like this.


Thank you friends.  It really means so much to me to hear kind words when I worked so hard on this.  I did get DH to do the work in Design for me.  I did the rest.

The hardest part is that before the accident I was very apt to learn new things very quick.  I was always placing in the top 3 in my post college education.  In accounting I was 2nd.  So post accident, I know what I use to be like and I get so very frustrated that now I have to work so hard to do something that a normal person could just do.  Your kind words mean so very much after a hard day.


----------



## emcreative

Well, the girls did a half decent job cleaning their room yesterday, and since we had to go out today to do school shopping I surprised them with this:






Yes, she finally got to see the movie!  I told her I was just having her wear the tunic because it was new and she hadn't gotten to wear it yet.  They were all surprised when we pulled up and it was "Ponyo!" finally showing in our town.  They did really like the movie.  It was adorable, though "Spirited Away" is still my favorite! 

A few more random shots...thought y'all might get a kick out of how my diva dressed herself today, complete with matching purse, clip in pink and black hair streak and and sparkling shoes:











In case you missed it before, here's almost a shot of the back (and I just think it's cute how Emmy and Hannah were walking):


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank you friends.  It really means so much to me to hear kind words when I worked so hard on this.  I did get DH to do the work in Design for me.  I did the rest.
> 
> The hardest part is that before the accident I was very apt to learn new things very quick.  I was always placing in the top 3 in my post college education.  In accounting I was 2nd.  So post accident, I know what I use to be like and I get so very frustrated that now I have to work so hard to do something that a normal person could just do.  Your kind words mean so very much after a hard day.



I understand that you get frustrated because things are so much more difficult now but I don't think you give yourself enough credit.  I do not think that figuring out how to digitize that design is something a "normal" person could just do.


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> Well, the girls did a half decent job cleaning their room yesterday, and since we had to go out today to do school shopping I surprised them with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she finally got to see the movie!  I told her I was just having her wear the tunic because it was new and she hadn't gotten to wear it yet.  They were all surprised when we pulled up and it was "Ponyo!" finally showing in our town.  They did really like the movie.  It was adorable, though "Spirited Away" is still my favorite!
> 
> A few more random shots...thought y'all might get a kick out of how my diva dressed herself today, complete with matching purse, clip in pink and black hair streak and and sparkling shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed it before, here's almost a shot of the back (and I just think it's cute how Emmy and Hannah were walking):



Wonderful photos!  Glad you got to see Ponyo!


----------



## busy mommy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is great!  I wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> I also think I remember seeing Heather's safari mickey head in a complete applique somewhere?  Is there a place we can see finished designs?
> 
> I purchased the design but DH wants his to be more "MAN"  I am using 5X7 on the back of his shirt that is the black and white zebras.  What colours an I use to man it up?  He didn't like the red micro dot with yellow hat



How about khaki and olive green?


----------



## lovesdumbo

Here's the Vida I made for my tomboy's first day of school.  She'll wear a dress as long as she likes the fabrics.  She LOVES dogs so she loved the dog fabric that I got from fabricsgalore but I was worried she wouldn't like the floral that I got at JoAnns but she loved that too.


----------



## busy mommy

I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.  






I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?


----------



## busy mommy

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Vida I made for my tomboy's first day of school.  She'll wear a dress as long as she likes the fabrics.  She LOVES dogs so she loved the dog fabric that I got from fabricsgalore but I was worried she wouldn't like the floral that I got at JoAnns but she loved that too.



This is so cute.  I love the dog fabric!


----------



## VBAndrea

busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?



Very, very cute Aurora!

PLEASE report back on your ADRs and how it went.  Practice tonight making some so you get the hang of the on-line system (just don't follow it through to completion).  I make mine Monday morning.  Let me know what you get and what kind of luck you have.  I am so worried about getting 1900PF on the night I want, but there was availablity the weekend before so I'm semi-hopeful.  I just worry about all the people like you who have a day or several days jump on me.  Good luck getting everything you want!  I'm sure you have some princess meals planned for Miss Maddie


----------



## emcreative

*For those with the Brother PE700II*...what materials will I need when Igor finally arrives?


----------



## lovesdumbo

busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?


So cute!!!  

Good luck on your ADRs.  I just made mine Weddnesday and it was easier than I thought.  I mistakenly thought Tuesday was the day so I got to practice.  On Tuesday it wanted my reservation # & phone # to pull up the reservation but on Wednesday it wanted reservation #, name & arrival date-the date was on a pull down calendar and I couldn't get it to pull up on my Mac but thankfully I have a PC notebook so I was able to get the reservation pulled up.  

I just bought a commercial pattern for a cheerleading costume for Halloween and I have to say I'm not looking forward to it!!!! I may use Carla's pattern for the skirt instead of this one!!!!!  



busy mommy said:


> This is so cute.  I love the dog fabric!


Thanks!


----------



## revrob

lovesdumbo said:


> I understand that you get frustrated because things are so much more difficult now but I don't think you give yourself enough credit.  I do not think that figuring out how to digitize that design is something a "normal" person could just do.



Don't sell yourself short!  Digitizing is NOT easy!  It really is a developed skill that takes lots and lots of practice and patience to develop.  It certainly isn't something that someone can just turn on a computer and do.  I've owned digitizing software for well over a year and I still am not confident enough to actually use my designs (except for wording which is autodigitized and a few single layer appliques).  



emcreative said:


> *For those with the Brother PE700II*...what materials will I need when Igor finally arrives?



I don't have that machine - but I can tell you that you're going to need stabilizer (cut away and tear away) and embroidery thread.  Lots and lots of embroidery thread!  Bobbin thread.


----------



## Mirb1214

busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?



That is adorable!  Is Aurora from a pillowcase?  If so, what size did you make the a-line?


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> she also has a problem with me trying to stick pins in her to hold the skirt up...
> 
> 
> Nini


Picky little kid!


100AcrePrincess said:


> OK, we're going to play catch up for a bit.  I made these back in June.  I found 2 great 54" fabrics for $2/yd & decided I'd make me & the girls matching outfits for church.  I still need to take pics of the other set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I love all the outfits you posted!!! Arminda did Locks of Love when she was in 1st grade. It turned out a LOT shorter than I'd planned! Yikes! 

And, I loved the pictures of you standing on the toilet!!! I have to admit that I was trying very hard to figure out what was on the back of your toilet! Arminda thought it was a book, and I was really hoping it was a pregnancy test! 



carrie6466 said:


> Here are the outfits that I made for my July trip that I was going to post and never did.  I hope the pictures come out okay.


These are so cute!!! How old is your son? 



HeatherSue said:


> I wish I could help you, but I don't have PE Design and I've never done a split hoop design!



I don't have PE Design or Embird, but I have looked up how to split a design on Embird. It _looks_ easy in the tutorial. 




anggye said:


> I have finished a few things. This is Abbey's Steamboat Willie Outfit. I'll put a shirt under them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Great job on the outfits!!! They both look fabulous! Anyone could tell it's the Mad Hatter!





Jajone said:


> Most of the ones with both of us are on the photopass I don't have yet.
> http://
> 
> 
> We saw aksunshine briefly at the Fireworks dessert party and another disboutiquer at Chef Mickey's. Sorry, don;t know her name, but she has 3 children a daughter and 2 boys named Tristan and Logan I think. That was all I saw all week for customs!


I love the pictures!!! You guys look like you were having fun! 



sahm1000 said:


> Look!   I finally got an avatar!
> 
> 
> Thank you Teresa!  I don't know why computers throw me for such a loop!
> 
> So after how many years (yes - years!!!) I finally have an avatar!  So when I need the photo updated after our next trip, will you fix it for m again !




 WOO HOOO!!!

Of course I will! 



itsheresomewhere said:


> I so need to get my sewing in gear.  Only a few more days and I still have 8 outfits to do.
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> So my  saga continues about the dress.  I finally got it after almost 2 months and it has a big label on the front of who made it.  She serged the label on and it will tear the silk to remove it.  The label is in the front about 6 inches from the hem and measures 3.5in by 5in.  Am I being to picky by complaining to her.  It makes the dress look so tacky.  Best part was she sent a reminder about how I need to leave feedback.  I am not sure she wants my feedback.  I did go thru the pics again and it shows no label.
> 
> Thanks.



Ugg! That is frustraing. Could you post a picture of it?



HeatherSue said:


> 1) Calm yourself!!  Though it may seem blasphemous on this board- even if you don't get all the customs done, your trip will still be great!
> 
> 2)I looked!! My eyes! My eyes!!!    Tessa has been talking about American Girl dolls a lot lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)Benita?? Is that you?? I almost didn't recognize you!


1) This is so true! Why you could actually go with NO customs and have a great time. You do what you can and everything will be fine, trust me!!! 

And, in two weeks, could you PLEASE remind me the same thing??

2. Oh shush!!! 

3. About time, isn't it! 


*Toadstool* said:


> I think I don't have one.... I can't remember. Guess I will see after I post this.



Get one! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am so impressed with everything that has been posted.
> 
> I am in a funk I just havnt had the inspiration to sew anything lately.   I havnt talked to my sister in 6 weeks since the accident, she wont return my calls.  I dont understand why she is acting this way. She even deleted me from her facebook.  She had made the comment we were going to sue her to my Dad, which is so not true. I would never do that.





Tykatmadismomma said:


> I tried to talk to my Dad about it and he said Her husband talked to a Attorney and he told them to not contact me, even though I told her flat out the day after I fell that we wouldnt do anything like that, and that my health insurance is covering most of it.   It really stinks because I feel like I have done somthing wrong, and I have no one to talk to since she was my best friend too.




This literally has me crying. As you all know, my sister is my best friend, I can not imagine something like this happening. I would be devestated. I agree about sending her a letter if she won't talk to you. I'm so so sorry you are going through this.  



VBAndrea said:


>



Oh my, how adorable!!!


jham said:


> Now that IS funny Teresa!
> .


Oh, you cracky me up! )(hmm, I need a tongue sticking out smilie. Just imagine one right --------------> here <---------------



TinkerbelleMom said:


> It's that time again...I'm looking for new ideas to sew, she's finally outgrown her favorite Disney outfits.  I saw a dress on the disboutique photo site that we both loved, but didn't see it on YCMT.  The front is plain, and has ties that go around the back, which is totally covered in layers of ruffles.  Can anyone please tell me where I can find this?
> 
> Looking at all the wonderful creations is dangerous now that DD has an opinion...she wants one of everything!
> 
> TIA


It sounds like a Feliz, several Disboutiquers have made those.  It is a European pattern, you can get them on Ebay and probably Etsy. There are tutorials for them in the bookmarks too. 


InkspressYourself said:


> I want to thank everyone here for the amazing amount of talent and inspiration.  I don't think I would have ever made these outfits without you.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with Vidia.  I may add a ruffle to the top.  If my little one would pull her pants up to where they should be, so much of her belly wouldn't show.  I think it's kind of cute, but dh hasn't seen it yet and I think he wont like it.
> 
> Neither girl has wings yet.  That will be this weekends project.  We leave for Disney next Saturday!



The outfits look so cute! I love the Precious Dress. But, the pictures are too tiny!! Please make them bigger! 



NaeNae said:


> Okay I talked to my gal at the local shop.  She said for you to mark the center left to right with a chalk pencil if you're working on dark material or a water soluable pen.  You should have a plastic grid that lays inside of you hoop that is used for lining things up.  You line the line on your material with the cross line on the grid.  When you move your hoop you realign the line on your fabric with the grid again.  That way it should line up for you.  Make sure you remove the grid before stitching.
> 
> If you want to pm me your phone # I can give you a call and see if I can be of any further help.



You are so sweet to ask about that! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


April, this looks great!! And, you did it without a multiposition hoop? Good job! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I also think I remember seeing Heather's safari mickey head in a complete applique somewhere?  Is there a place we can see finished designs?
> 
> I purchased the design but DH wants his to be more "MAN"  I am using 5X7 on the back of his shirt that is the black and white zebras.  What colours an I use to man it up?  He didn't like the red micro dot with yellow hat



Heather has a picture of the Mickey version on her Facebook account, and I think in her Etsy shop, although I'm not sure about that. 




emcreative said:


> Well, the girls did a half decent job cleaning their room yesterday, and since we had to go out today to do school shopping I surprised them with this:
> In case you missed it before, here's almost a shot of the back (and I just think it's cute how Emmy and Hannah were walking):



They are so cute!! I'm glad you got to the movie! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Vida I made for my tomboy's first day of school.  She'll wear a dress as long as she likes the fabrics.  She LOVES dogs so she loved the dog fabric that I got from fabricsgalore but I was worried she wouldn't like the floral that I got at JoAnns but she loved that too.



Really cute! I love those fabrics! 



busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?


Great job, it really turned out cute! 



emcreative said:


> *For those with the Brother PE700II*...what materials will I need when Igor finally arrives?



Like Shannon said, stabalizer (I use the heavy weight cut away) bobbin thread (although your machine may come with a spool of that), little embroidery scissors with a bit of a curve to them, and thread. Why does it seem like I'm missing something? Extra needles are always a good idea too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> *For those with the Brother PE700II*...what materials will I need when Igor finally arrives?



I bought the plastic prewound bobbins, a gross of them.  I also ordered the 61 threads with holder and then the Brother Disney colours thread.  I need a good pair of little curved scissors to cut close on applique.  I go thru a ton of stabilizer and I feel I need different kinds like solvy and some sticky for towels.

Finally a huge amount of patience.  Either that or a glass of wine to go with my whine!

Congrats on Igor and that is the perfect name.


----------



## Miz Diz

I love the CarlaC peasant shirt.  Can a beginner make that?  I've heard that sleeves are difficult.  One of the sewing shops has a class that teaches you how to set sleeves.  Should I take that class first?

Also - Anyone know what the difference between the Brother 700ii and the 750D?  I know the D has Disney - just wondering why so many have opted for the 700ii over that one.  I'm looking at embroidery machines now.


----------



## emcreative

I should have also added...is there a good place from which to order the accessories?


----------



## Miz Diz

VBAndrea said:


> I have never seen him get dressed quicker in the morning and he even refused to change for soccer practice (though regular shorts are technically a no-no).


So cute!
My ds has been asking me to make him something, but he is 8 and I can't come up with any ideas for him.  I made him the pirate mickey applique shirt for our last Disney trip and he loved that.


MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.


I think it looks good!
I use crayola washable markers on my fabric.


lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Vida I made for my tomboy's first day of school.  She'll wear a dress as long as she likes the fabrics.


So cute!  My dd also does not like wearing dresses.  She is 4. They had pirate week in pre-k last week.  She refused to wear her Capt Elizabeth Swann costume and I gave in and let her wear her brothers old pirate costume that has bones on it.  It was big on her, but I pinned it a little.


busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.



Cute dress!  I bought some patterns, but I think I'm going to buy a CarlaC since her instructions are supposed to be so good.


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> Don't sell yourself short!  Digitizing is NOT easy!  It really is a developed skill that takes lots and lots of practice and patience to develop.  It certainly isn't something that someone can just turn on a computer and do.  I've owned digitizing software for well over a year and I still am not confident enough to actually use my designs (except for wording which is autodigitized and a few single layer appliques).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that machine - but I can tell you that you're going to need stabilizer (cut away and tear away) and embroidery thread.  Lots and lots of embroidery thread!  Bobbin thread.



Shannon, what software are y'all using?  I'm no where near even THINKING about anything like this (and I'm way too comfortable using Heather's pretty designs) I'm just curious!

I have tear away I use right now, what is the cut away for?  Or a better question would be why do I need both types?


----------



## VBAndrea

Miz Diz said:


> I love the CarlaC peasant shirt.  Can a beginner make that?  I've heard that sleeves are difficult.  One of the sewing shops has a class that teaches you how to set sleeves.  Should I take that class first?
> 
> Also - Anyone know what the difference between the Brother 700ii and the 750D?  I know the D has Disney - just wondering why so many have opted for the 700ii over that one.  I'm looking at embroidery machines now.



I just made the portrait peasant shirt and if that's the pattern you are talking about setting the sleeves was a breeze.  It went together very quickly as well, and I am far from an expert -- I'm very novice but the YCMT patterns are making me feel like someday I could sell something!



Miz Diz said:


> So cute!
> My ds has been asking me to make him something, but he is 8 and I can't come up with any ideas for him.  I made him the pirate mickey applique shirt for our last Disney trip and he loved that.
> 
> I use crayola washable markers on my fabric.


DS kept asking me why I was making dd things and not him.  I really tried to make him a pair of flannel Thomas pj pants but the store only has about 1.25 yards left on the bolt and I needed a yard more.  My ds is 7.5 years but he still LOVES Thomas.  I'm going to purchase some other Thomas material and make him another simple t-shirt.  You only need a wee bit of fabric to do what I did.  And I found some inexpensive t-s at Walmart that are OK quality and I like a bit better than what you can get at the craft stores.

I never ever thought of using crayola washable markers -- you are brilliant!!!!  We have a set that has every color under the sun and dd has proven that they do indeed wash out very well.  Excellent idea 

And who was it that was looking for the stuck out tongue?  There is indeed one


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> Really cute! I love those fabrics!


Thanks!



Miz Diz said:


> I love the CarlaC peasant shirt.  Can a beginner make that?  I've heard that sleeves are difficult.  One of the sewing shops has a class that teaches you how to set sleeves.  Should I take that class first?
> 
> Also - Anyone know what the difference between the Brother 700ii and the 750D?  I know the D has Disney - just wondering why so many have opted for the 700ii over that one.  I'm looking at embroidery machines now.


The portrait peasant doesn't have set in sleeves!  You sew the sleeves on with simple straight seams then you sew up the sleeve and side seam.  VERY easy!!!!  Carla's tunic also doesn't have set in sleeves.  Her bowling shirt does but her instructions are so good I bet they would be better than a class!



Miz Diz said:


> So cute!
> My ds has been asking me to make him something, but he is 8 and I can't come up with any ideas for him.  I made him the pirate mickey applique shirt for our last Disney trip and he loved that.
> 
> I think it looks good!
> I use crayola washable markers on my fabric.
> 
> So cute!  My dd also does not like wearing dresses.  She is 4. They had pirate week in pre-k last week.  She refused to wear her Capt Elizabeth Swann costume and I gave in and let her wear her brothers old pirate costume that has bones on it.  It was big on her, but I pinned it a little.
> 
> 
> Cute dress!  I bought some patterns, but I think I'm going to buy a CarlaC since her instructions are supposed to be so good.


My DS (8) is more interested in my sewing than my girls.  I've made him several bowling shirts, applique T's and PJ's-easy fit pants with applique Ts.

Thanks for the compliments on the dress.  My little tomboy was a late talker-her first multi word sentence at 2 years was "no pink pants".  When she was 4 she wore mostly black.  She's really broadened her clothing and color choices now that she's nearly 7.  She'll even wear hot pink now-no light pink still.

You'll love Carla's patterns!


----------



## busy mommy

Mirb1214 said:


> That is adorable!  Is Aurora from a pillowcase?  If so, what size did you make the a-line?



Yes, this is a pillowcase.  I made a size one.  She actually measures size 1/2, but I want to be able to put a shirt underneath if it is cool.  And I really am hoping she will grow one day.  She fell off the growth chart at her last checkup.    I promise I feed her.



ADR's are made.    The family is going to Chef Mickey's for breakfast, 1900 Park Fare for dinner, and Mickey's Bakyard BBQ.  Maddie and I are also going to Akershus.  The others would rather play at the park.  That sounded great to me.  The rest of our meals will probably be spent at our camper.   Crockpot will come in handy that week.


----------



## busy mommy

Miz Diz said:


> I love the CarlaC peasant shirt.  Can a beginner make that?  I've heard that sleeves are difficult.  One of the sewing shops has a class that teaches you how to set sleeves.  Should I take that class first?
> 
> Definitely get the peasant shirt.  It was one of the first things I made.  I don't think you need a class.  Just buy Carla C patterns.  She is very thorough.


----------



## carrie6466

busy mommy said:


> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?



I tried to use the website on Friday to make them and it wasn't working, I ended up having to call on the phone.  It made the first two ressies just fine and then kept telling me I had an invalid name when I tried to make the third one.  The CM I spoke to said they had been having some problems that day, so maybe it's fixed by now.

Theresa:  My son turned 20 in May.  My daughter turned 6 in June.


----------



## busy mommy

PLEASE report back on your ADRs and how it went.  Practice tonight making some so you get the hang of the on-line system (just don't follow it through to completion).  I make mine Monday morning.  Let me know what you get and what kind of luck you have.  I am so worried about getting 1900PF on the night I want, but there was availablity the weekend before so I'm semi-hopeful.  I just worry about all the people like you who have a day or several days jump on me.  Good luck getting everything you want!  I'm sure you have some princess meals planned for Miss Maddie [/QUOTE]

ADR's weren't too hard.  When I made our reservations, I was told I could make online reservations at 5am central time.  The system doesn't update until 6am, or at least it didn't this morning.  You shouldn't have any problem with 1900 PF.  That was actually the only reservation that I got that was exactly when I wanted it.   But we were very flexible with our times and days, so we were able to get everything we wanted.   Good luck tomorrow morning!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Shannon, what software are y'all using?  I'm no where near even THINKING about anything like this (and I'm way too comfortable using Heather's pretty designs) I'm just curious!
> 
> I have tear away I use right now, what is the cut away for?  Or a better question would be why do I need both types?



I have embird.  I bought a tutorial to learn to digitize and it has been helpful, it just seems that to make a design look great, there are a lot of little things that you have to learn the hard way.

You will want to use different types of stabilizers for different types of projects.  Let me see if I can find the link to a workbook that explains the different types and when to use them.  Off the top of my head - tear away is ok for woven cottons, but isn't the best for knits.  For tshirts (or other knits) you need to use a cut away stabilizer because the fabric is not stable enough to support the design after it is stitched without a stabilizer that remains on the fabric.  There is a huge list of stabilizer types and uses, but for most general uses, tear away and cut away will cover it.

http://www.rnkdistributing.com/FlorianiWorkbookStabilizer.pdf


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Miz Diz said:


> I love the CarlaC peasant shirt.  Can a beginner make that?  I've heard that sleeves are difficult.  One of the sewing shops has a class that teaches you how to set sleeves.  Should I take that class first?
> 
> Also - Anyone know what the difference between the Brother 700ii and the 750D?  I know the D has Disney - just wondering why so many have opted for the 700ii over that one.  I'm looking at embroidery machines now.



I thought to answer the 2nd part of your question.  I didn't get the 700ii because I have 2 sewing machines already.  I want just an embroidery machine and nothing else.  Both do about the same thing however with the D doing prebuilt in disney.  They both can use the USB and the hoop size on both is 5X7.  I believe in the future the standard will be 6X10 and wish I had the $ to buy a 6X10 hoop area.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this



Great Job April!!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Vida I made for my tomboy's first day of school.  She'll wear a dress as long as she likes the fabrics.  She LOVES dogs so she loved the dog fabric that I got from fabricsgalore but I was worried she wouldn't like the floral that I got at JoAnns but she loved that too.



Really cute.  Love the colour combination.



busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?



Great Idea, I think I have a Mickey Pillowcase to use for an A-Line for my little cousin.


----------



## VBAndrea

busy mommy said:


> ADR's weren't too hard.  When I made our reservations, I was told I could make online reservations at 5am central time.  The system doesn't update until 6am, or at least it didn't this morning.  You shouldn't have any problem with 1900 PF.  That was actually the only reservation that I got that was exactly when I wanted it.   But we were very flexible with our times and days, so we were able to get everything we wanted.   Good luck tomorrow morning!



I'm really picky on the dates I want things.  I want 1900PF our 1st night, but I am not too picky on the time so hopefully that will work.  My dd now informed me she wants CP so I'd love to do that for an 8am breakfast, but fear that might be hard to get.  Even though it's a last minute add on, I may try for that first.  If not I will do a lunch and don't care so much about the time, but do re: dates.

I also want a Tusker breakfast and would love first thing.  We're hopefully doing a Coral Reef lunch and I don't think that will be a problem and an Akershus dinner -- not picky on time, but am on date.

I'm also going to do a Boma dinner our last hotel night b/c it sounds good and b/c I need one more TS for the dining plan (we don't qualify for free dining).  Haven't decided on our CS meals yet but since ressies aren't required I have time for that.

The crappiest thing is since dd wants CP I will now have to make a Pooh dress.  NOT in my original plans   Oh well, I have time.

I'm glad you had success and hope for the same for me tomorrow.  I have also heard there have been some problems with on-line adrs but it sounds like it's been ironed out.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DisneyKings said:


> Oh man!  That's much worse!  No, this was a pink UF Gators fabric--was all over town the beginning of the summer, then when I was ready for it nowhere to be found.  I went to Gainesville & bought all they had.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you buy that?  It's certainly worth a try.  Thanks!




You should be able to get it at the grocery store. I've seen in JoAnnes and Hancocks in the past. Although I haven't looked lately. You want to look for the "Stain Devils". It even works on old stains. 

Here's the link: 

http://www.carbona.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=4

You can find the "Sold At" on the left side.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Miz Diz said:


> I love the CarlaC peasant shirt.  Can a beginner make that?  I've heard that sleeves are difficult.  One of the sewing shops has a class that teaches you how to set sleeves.  Should I take that class first?



I made my first portrait peasant dress on Monday.  It was so much fun and very easy to make.  I will admit that sleeves scare me!  But these went together so nicely and turned out adorable.  I have made 4 more peasant dresses since Monday and I can now make one in a little over an hour.  I can't believe I waited 2 years to make this pattern.


----------



## Miz Diz

VBAndrea said:


> I just made the portrait peasant shirt and if that's the pattern you are talking about setting the sleeves was a breeze.
> 
> I never ever thought of using crayola washable markers -- you are brilliant!!!!  We have a set that has every color under the sun and dd has proven that they do indeed wash out very well.  Excellent idea


Thanks on the sleeves.
The crayola is not such a brilliant idea as desperate one.  My dd kept getting ahold of my marking pencil and the closest thing to me was her washable marker.  I figured why not?


lovesdumbo said:


> My little tomboy was a late talker-her first multi word sentence at 2 years was "no pink pants".



My dd does not like pink.  I can get her to wear a dress if it is blue.  Our last trip, I managed to convince her to wear an Aurora dress (there may have been some tears involved on my side and hers ) and Tinkerbell.  I took as many pics as I could of her in that Aurora dress.   She wanted to take it off as soon as our CRT breakfast was over.  Same with Tink.  As soon as we got a pic with her, she wanted to take the dress off.


adoptionmomma4 said:


> I made my first portrait peasant dress on Monday.  It was so much fun and very easy to make.  I will admit that sleeves scare me!  But these went together so nicely and turned out adorable.  I have made 4 more peasant dresses since Monday and I can now make one in a little over an hour.  I can't believe I waited 2 years to make this pattern.


Thanks!  I'm definitely going to get that pattern.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this



Great job!  Honestly April, I haven't had a TBI, and trust, me, I couldn't have done that even in 20 hours (and I used to be smart)



SallyfromDE said:


> Enabler Alert!!
> 
> I was just in JoAnn Fabrics, they have a new collection of belt webbing, ribbon, trims and a new trim with cutouts hanging from it, in the Disney designs. I'd love to come up with something to use the trims on.
> 
> They also have some great new appliques!!
> 
> Sally


These are gorgeous, although very pricey; but what bummed me out is that the label says they are intended for garment embellishment, but then gives absolutely NO care instructions; what's with that???????


lovesdumbo said:


> Applique question:
> 
> When doing T's by "hand" using a satin stitch do you use Solvy on top of the design?  If so what do you use?  Solvy, Super Solvy, or Ultra Solvy?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I don't use the solvy on t's; just on towels and stuff


emcreative said:


> Well, the girls did a half decent job cleaning their room yesterday, and since we had to go out today to do school shopping I surprised them with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she finally got to see the movie!  I told her I was just having her wear the tunic because it was new and she hadn't gotten to wear it yet.  They were all surprised when we pulled up and it was "Ponyo!" finally showing in our town.  They did really like the movie.  It was adorable, though "Spirited Away" is still my favorite!
> 
> A few more random shots...thought y'all might get a kick out of how my diva dressed herself today, complete with matching purse, clip in pink and black hair streak and and sparkling shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed it before, here's almost a shot of the back (and I just think it's cute how Emmy and Hannah were walking):


Woohoo!  The girls all look adorable; glad y'all had a great time!


lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Vida I made for my tomboy's first day of school.  She'll wear a dress as long as she likes the fabrics.  She LOVES dogs so she loved the dog fabric that I got from fabricsgalore but I was worried she wouldn't like the floral that I got at JoAnns but she loved that too.


Love this; really like the different buttons, it's all super cute!


busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?


Love it!


emcreative said:


> *For those with the Brother PE700II*...what materials will I need when Igor finally arrives?


I would add to the list both ballpoint and sharp or denim needles (I use ballpoint of knits and sharp on everything else); also spray starch for cotton fabrics (not knit).  If you spray starch at the ironing board before you hoop it, it really helps to keep the fabric stable and stiff. if you want to do towels, you need a water soluble stabilizer for on top like sulky super solvy.  All the regular stufff though you can use the others.  Personally, for t shirtsI like having a stabilizer like sulky's iron on tear away and then under that I use a thicker non fusible cut away.  for cotton, I just use the cheap stuff under the starched cotton and it seems to work fine.


Miz Diz said:


> I love the CarlaC peasant shirt.  Can a beginner make that?  I've heard that sleeves are difficult.  One of the sewing shops has a class that teaches you how to set sleeves.  Should I take that class first?
> 
> Also - Anyone know what the difference between the Brother 700ii and the 750D?  I know the D has Disney - just wondering why so many have opted for the 700ii over that one.  I'm looking at embroidery machines now.


April's right, they're almost the same machine. They have the same factory loaded designs (except the Disney, those are only on the D machines), same fonts, same connectivity, same size.  For me, it came down to price; a couple of people have reported dealers giving really good deals of around $800 for the 750D; I would have gone with the Disney enabled one at that price, but my dealer wouldn't go below $1040, and I was able to find the 700ii between 640-700 online.  There is a new machine coming out which will use a flash drive/usb stick instead of the connecting cable; that will probably up the price a little, but might be worth it for you.  For me, it didn't matter because I tend to hang out on the disboards or sew while I'm babysitting my machine anyway and I have room for my laptop right between my machines.


emcreative said:


> I should have also added...is there a good place from which to order the accessories?


I don't know about "good" but I have gotten some stuff at Mr.Vac and Mrs. Sew; I actually bought my machine from them and purchased a package that came with prewound bobbins and thread and stuff.  It's not officially brother, but it's cheap and it works well.



Miz Diz said:


> So cute!
> My ds has been asking me to make him something, but he is 8 and I can't come up with any ideas for him.  I made him the pirate mickey applique shirt for our last Disney trip and he loved that.
> 
> I think it looks good!
> I use crayola washable markers on my fabric.
> 
> So cute!  My dd also does not like wearing dresses.  She is 4. They had pirate week in pre-k last week.  She refused to wear her Capt Elizabeth Swann costume and I gave in and let her wear her brothers old pirate costume that has bones on it.  It was big on her, but I pinned it a little.
> 
> 
> Cute dress!  I bought some patterns, but I think I'm going to buy a CarlaC since her instructions are supposed to be so good.


I love, love, love Carla C's patterns; I promise you'll be thrilled with them.


busy mommy said:


> Yes, this is a pillowcase.  I made a size one.  She actually measures size 1/2, but I want to be able to put a shirt underneath if it is cool.  And I really am hoping she will grow one day.  She fell off the growth chart at her last checkup.    I promise I feed her.
> 
> 
> 
> ADR's are made.    The family is going to Chef Mickey's for breakfast, 1900 Park Fare for dinner, and Mickey's Bakyard BBQ.  Maddie and I are also going to Akershus.  The others would rather play at the park.  That sounded great to me.  The rest of our meals will probably be spent at our camper.   Crockpot will come in handy that week.


If it makes you feel any better, DD is on the negative 5th percentile.


----------



## Jennia

Jajone said:


> Most of the ones with both of us are on the photopass I don't have yet.
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw aksunshine briefly at the Fireworks dessert party and another disboutiquer at Chef Mickey's. Sorry, don;t know her name, but she has 3 children a daughter and 2 boys named Tristan and Logan I think. That was all I saw all week for customs!



Looks like you had a fantastic time, I especially love her photo with Anastasia, you should totally frame that one! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I tried to talk to my Dad about it and he said Her husband talked to a Attorney and he told them to not contact me, even though I told her flat out the day after I fell that we wouldnt do anything like that, and that my health insurance is covering most of it.   It really stinks because I feel like I have done somthing wrong, and I have no one to talk to since she was my best friend too.



Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that your sister is being completely unreasonable. =( Is there anyway your parents could intervene somehow and let her know that you have no intentions of suing? 



NiniMorris said:


> Seriously...my computer DOES NOT LIKE ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 2nd try at a post...
> 
> 
> I am in the process of washing three Cabbage Patch dolls!  My DD9 just let me know she is slightly jealous of my GD2.  I made her CP doll matching outfits for our trip IN TWO WEEKS!!  So I now have to make another set of matching outfits for DD9's doll.  Did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS!?  After the washing, she will have to make the decision which one gets to make their first (and probably ONLY) trip to Disney!
> 
> Seriously I figure this will be the last time DD9 wants to take a doll with her on a trip, so I guess I'm ok with it.  Just wished she had made this decision a couple weeks ago when I was making the first set!
> 
> Now, only 13 more Tshirts, 2 Princess dresses and a whole doll wardrobe to go and I will be finished sewing for this trip...did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS?!
> 
> Not stressed MUCH??!!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...did I mention I leave in TWO WEEKS??!!



Yikes, that's a lot to get done! I agree with everyone else, just focus on what's most important and work your way down from that. 



InkspressYourself said:


> I want to thank everyone here for the amazing amount of talent and inspiration.  I don't think I would have ever made these outfits without you.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with Vidia.  I may add a ruffle to the top.  If my little one would pull her pants up to where they should be, so much of her belly wouldn't show.  I think it's kind of cute, but dh hasn't seen it yet and I think he wont like it.
> 
> Neither girl has wings yet.  That will be this weekends project.  We leave for Disney next Saturday!



These are SO cute, I love the Minnie set with the apron! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this


Wow, this looks great! 



emcreative said:


> Well, the girls did a half decent job cleaning their room yesterday, and since we had to go out today to do school shopping I surprised them with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she finally got to see the movie!  I told her I was just having her wear the tunic because it was new and she hadn't gotten to wear it yet.  They were all surprised when we pulled up and it was "Ponyo!" finally showing in our town.  They did really like the movie.  It was adorable, though "Spirited Away" is still my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed it before, here's almost a shot of the back (and I just think it's cute how Emmy and Hannah were walking):


Your girls are so lovely, and the outfit looks great on her too! 


lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Vida I made for my tomboy's first day of school.  She'll wear a dress as long as she likes the fabrics.  She LOVES dogs so she loved the dog fabric that I got from fabricsgalore but I was worried she wouldn't like the floral that I got at JoAnns but she loved that too.



Cute! 



busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?



It turned out well, good job. =) 

All of our ADR's are done, yay! We upgraded a couple of weeks ago to club level at the Poly, and I'm starting to think it's worth it just to have someone else make all of your ressies for you! Otherwise, I'd have to be up at something like 3 am and who knows how long it would all take. I'm going to update my Pre Trip Report right now with what we got and when.


----------



## anggye

busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?



So cute, I really love the trim on the pants


----------



## anggye

[/QUOTE]

The outfits all look great, I really love the minnie


----------



## anggye

Tinka_Belle said:


> I must be the height of fashion, because my first post of the new thread is on page 55.
> 
> The reason that I have not been posting is because we have been going through this major ordeal in our house. We have been debating back and forth and back and forth on whether or not to move out of the state that we live in. After several months we have decided that we will definitely be moving out of state. We have yet to figure out where to move to. We were going to move to Indiana at the end of this month, but due to DH not finding a job there and not having enough money for more than just one month's income we have decided that we will not be moving at the end of this month and have now decided that we do not want to move to Indiana at all. (Does your head hurt yet? Cuz mine does) DH is now leaning towards us moving to FL in the Orlandoish area. He is convinced that he would be able to find a job there faster than he could in Indiana, due to all of the hotels, shops, restaurants, and of course amusement parks. He really likes to work customer service so I think that that is a good place to look, however it has one of the things that I so desperately want to get away from: The HEAT!!! Anyways long post over. If anyone has any ideas please feel free to clue me in one them.
> 
> I have not sewn anything. I was supposed to make a Molly dress for Jenna for tomorrow. I now have an hour and a half to get it done and I don't see that happening, because it is only cut out and it has a lot of curvy parts. I'll post it when I finally do get it done, though.[/QUO
> 
> I hope everything will work out for you, I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## ireland_nicole

OT, but could use a little hug...

So, as y'all know, we had to cancel our trip that we should be on now due to my DH getting a pay cut and both DD and DH having hospitalizations this year.  So we rebooked for Dec., but I still haven't gotten a job, and going over the finances last night we really can't possibly justify a trip so no Disney at Christmas.  The silver lining on that is that the kids didn't know about it anyway, I have a wedding that I can book the cake for, and hey, they're already excited it's Christmas kwim?

So we're looking at our usual time next fall; I'm ok, although not thrilled, but then DH reminds me of the other part of the silver lining when he says, "hey, won't harry potter be open at Universal by then?  We can just add a day and stay there for a night first."  After I get my breath back after him mentioning the park which must not be named, I start thinking, yeah, actually, that's not so bad.

But, and I know this is stupid, I'm really sorry to have to cancel- again.  Anyway, I'm done whining now.  Thanks for being sooooooo patient with me.


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but could use a little hug...
> 
> So, as y'all know, we had to cancel our trip that we should be on now due to my DH getting a pay cut and both DD and DH having hospitalizations this year.  So we rebooked for Dec., but I still haven't gotten a job, and going over the finances last night we really can't possibly justify a trip so no Disney at Christmas.  The silver lining on that is that the kids didn't know about it anyway, I have a wedding that I can book the cake for, and hey, they're already excited it's Christmas kwim?
> 
> So we're looking at our usual time next fall; I'm ok, although not thrilled, but then DH reminds me of the other part of the silver lining when he says, "hey, won't harry potter be open at Universal by then?  We can just add a day and stay there for a night first."  After I get my breath back after him mentioning the park which must not be named, I start thinking, yeah, actually, that's not so bad.
> 
> But, and I know this is stupid, I'm really sorry to have to cancel- again.  Anyway, I'm done whining now.  Thanks for being sooooooo patient with me.



I'm so sorry you can't go for Christmas .  We're really only going thanks to the military passes (and actually that was the only way I could convince dh to go).  I am trying to make the most of our short trip since I doubt we'll go again anytime soon (we have a house we couldn't sell and are currently renting it -- at a loss -- but our renters leave next fall and we will hit financial rock bottom shortly after that.  Aside from our Disney trip and our children's education I'm trying not to make any frivolous expenditures (aside from the fabric stores).

So for now, just budget what you can and save what you can so you will have a super trip next fall.    And hopefully you'll hear about that job soon and not be able to get any time off this Dec anyway!  

I don't envy you going back to nursing after 10 years.  I used to be an RN  (last worked in '94 as an RN).  I kept my license for a while but eventually let it expire.  So much changes so fast in the medical field that I think it would be hard to go back.  I have a hard enough time keeping up with my current profession while working part time.


----------



## twob4him

OK let me try this again! Grrrr my computer keeps freezing and I have to hit control-alt-delete which make me lose everything! Good news though is I finally finished organizing pics on photobucket! I had to go thru pics from 2006 upto 2009! I also went pro! No ads!

Anyways, I have been lurking and watching all of the great outfits posted...even if I can't comment. I have been sewing a little bit lately. I hope I can finish everything before our trip! 54 more sewing days left!! 

OK if you're on FB you've seen these already...I took way to many pics. Sorry!
(This is the Feliz pattern and I used Trillium's tutorial to make it.)














I tried to get a good twirling pic but the apron overskirt kept flying up!






Here's close-ups of the ruffles and fabric...I used Jennifer Paganelli fabrics mostly except for two princess ruffles. It was so easy to work with!











Oh in case someone wants to know...the embroidery designs were from a set I bought from Diva Duds on etsy. (am I allowed to say that?). Anyways they stitched out perfectly!

Ok I better stop cause I have a million more pics...lol 

Lets see...here is a recycled Tinkerbelle...I still have to make a peasant top and capris for under the dress...we hope to meet the faries in Toon town in these...(These are all Carla's patterns) 
















And here are our DHS outfits for meeting Buzz and Woody! Both girls have matching outfits and DD11 and I just have the tees to match!( I used Carla's stripwork jumper and modified it to a skirt)

















Lets see what else...oh I made tees for DD11 and I for Epcot. DD is going to wear leggins with her tee since it is really long. I am going to wear these capris....hopefully I wont be too dorky! We will match the little girls...(the girls are in Carla's Simply Sweet dresses)

















Oh and two more things...I won a great totebag from Trillium's Blog and its so awesome and well made and pretty!












And here is DD4 trying on her pre-school 1st day outfit....(this was the Molly Peasant from Carla and Jennifer!)











Oh yeah....and I made three more kindermats for the pre-school! I think she ordered one more!( I got this pattern from ycmt)








OK I think that is it!!! Sorry I posted so much but I wanted to catch up. 

 *Hope you are all having a safe and happy Labor Day Weekend!!*!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

anggye said:


> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I have not been posting is because we have been going through this major ordeal in our house. We have been debating back and forth and back and forth on whether or not to move out of the state that we live in. After several months we have decided that we will definitely be moving out of state. We have yet to figure out where to move to. We were going to move to Indiana at the end of this month, but due to DH not finding a job there and not having enough money for more than just one month's income we have decided that we will not be moving at the end of this month and have now decided that we do not want to move to Indiana at all. (Does your head hurt yet? Cuz mine does) DH is now leaning towards us moving to FL in the Orlandoish area. He is convinced that he would be able to find a job there faster than he could in Indiana, due to all of the hotels, shops, restaurants, and of course amusement parks. He really likes to work customer service so I think that that is a good place to look, however it has one of the things that I so desperately want to get away from: The HEAT!!! Anyways long post over. If anyone has any ideas please feel free to clue me in one them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De-lurking for a minute..FWIW, living in Central Florida and dealing with the heat isn't like dealing with the heat in the rest of the world.  We're equipped for it, you live in AC, drive a car with AC and shop/work/school in AC.  It's only hot when you're outside...and we don't do alot of that unless it involves a pool in the warmest months, lol!  I've got AP's, but rarely make it to WDW in the summer, it's too hot and crowded...so here's your bonus...FL discounts and the ability to go whenever you like, even late some afternoon just because you want to (or because you've got a craving for a Dole Whip!)  I moved here 20 years ago from Maine, and I will admit my first summer was the warmest, but I got used to it.  Now the cold bothers me more than the heat.  It was fun to call my northern friends on New Years day and tell them I went to the beach.
Click to expand...


----------



## busy mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but could use a little hug...
> 
> I'm sorry that you have to cancel your trip again.   Going to Harry Potter next year will be great, though.


----------



## ibesue

Well, thanks all for not being so chatty yesterday.  My computer went down and we could not get online for the whole day.   



disneylovinfamily said:


> I have finally come to the conclusion that I will never catch back up---sigh!  I have 13 days and TONS of things left to do.  I should be excited but all I feel is stress.  I have tons of orders and am so worried taht I won't get everything done.  I ordered teh kids some stuff even to take some of the load off me (THANKS JESSICA!)  I won't be on much but plase send sewing pixie dust my way, I need it!



You can do it!!  I am sending sewing dust your way!!



VBAndrea said:


> Stupid me -- I want to knot the ties through the button holes and failed to mention that.  But now that you mention testing on scraps that solves the problem -- I'll just do some in various sizes and see what works best.  It's been a long time since I made button holes so I'll need to practice on scraps anyway.



Don't make that buttonhole too big.  You will be tying your strap in a knot, so do that first and then with scrap fabric, make a couple of sizes of button holes to decide which will work best for you.  The first one I did, I made it too big and had to double knot the strap!



NiniMorris said:


> Seriously...my computer DOES NOT LIKE ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 2nd try at a post...
> 
> 
> I am in the process of washing three Cabbage Patch dolls!  My DD9 just let me know she is slightly jealous of my GD2.  I made her CP doll matching outfits for our trip IN TWO WEEKS!!  So I now have to make another set of matching outfits for DD9's doll.  Did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS!?  After the washing, she will have to make the decision which one gets to make their first (and probably ONLY) trip to Disney!
> 
> Seriously I figure this will be the last time DD9 wants to take a doll with her on a trip, so I guess I'm ok with it.  Just wished she had made this decision a couple weeks ago when I was making the first set!
> 
> Now, only 13 more Tshirts, 2 Princess dresses and a whole doll wardrobe to go and I will be finished sewing for this trip...did I mention I am leaving in TWO WEEKS?!
> 
> Not stressed MUCH??!!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...did I mention I leave in TWO WEEKS??!!



Take a deep breath!!  Now, how about pillowcase for those cabbage patch dolls?  Just use the same fabric from your DD's outfits and life should be good.  So, now you need to make 2 T's a day, then that gives you time for your princess outfits.  You can do this!!!



InkspressYourself said:


> I want to thank everyone here for the amazing amount of talent and inspiration.  I don't think I would have ever made these outfits without you.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with Vidia.  I may add a ruffle to the top.  If my little one would pull her pants up to where they should be, so much of her belly wouldn't show.  I think it's kind of cute, but dh hasn't seen it yet and I think he wont like it.
> 
> Neither girl has wings yet.  That will be this weekends project.  We leave for Disney next Saturday!



All the outfits are cute!  This is my favorite!  Maybe put a long tank top under your DD's outfit and make her tuck it in??  Otherwise, so cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


> 5 hours later and still getting my A$$ kicked by the embroidery machine.  DH has stepped up and now helping me with the design.  He has mastered the layout and now I am trying to get the split hoop to line up.
> 
> Please offer suggestions on a split hoop design.  How to re hoop the second time to get it to line up.



Digitizing is NOT easy.  It is a whole new way of thinking and just give it time.  I always say its because I am old, but I spent 2 days trying to digitize a simple saying.  So I LOVE Heather, Dena, and all those who do digitize!!  Just take it slowly and in the meantime, don't be so very hard on yourself.  



NaeNae said:


> Okay I talked to my gal at the local shop.  She said for you to mark the center left to right with a chalk pencil if you're working on dark material or a water soluable pen.  You should have a plastic grid that lays inside of you hoop that is used for lining things up.  You line the line on your material with the cross line on the grid.  When you move your hoop you realign the line on your fabric with the grid again.  That way it should line up for you.  Make sure you remove the grid before stitching.
> 
> If you want to pm me your phone # I can give you a call and see if I can be of any further help.



  LOL, I have no idea what you said!    Maybe that is why I am so happy to have people who digitize!!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Please ignore the lines.  DS has taken my sewing marker so I used permanent as this was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic that it took 8 hours to figure out how to do this



Looks great!!



DznyDreamz said:


> I think I finally got it to the right setting.  Sheesh.



Whenever my tension is off, I go visit my sewing machine shop! 



emcreative said:


> Well, the girls did a half decent job cleaning their room yesterday, and since we had to go out today to do school shopping I surprised them with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she finally got to see the movie!  I told her I was just having her wear the tunic because it was new and she hadn't gotten to wear it yet.  They were all surprised when we pulled up and it was "Ponyo!" finally showing in our town.  They did really like the movie.  It was adorable, though "Spirited Away" is still my favorite!
> 
> A few more random shots...thought y'all might get a kick out of how my diva dressed herself today, complete with matching purse, clip in pink and black hair streak and and sparkling shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed it before, here's almost a shot of the back (and I just think it's cute how Emmy and Hannah were walking):



So cute and I think they had a great time!! I love how your Diva dresses!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Vida I made for my tomboy's first day of school.  She'll wear a dress as long as she likes the fabrics.  She LOVES dogs so she loved the dog fabric that I got from fabricsgalore but I was worried she wouldn't like the floral that I got at JoAnns but she loved that too.



So cute!!



busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?



So cute and I saw later that you got all your ressies!



emcreative said:


> I should have also added...is there a good place from which to order the accessories?



I get all my accessories at Joanns.  This is a great weekend to stock up with the notions wall being buy one get one free.  I always stock up on the 50% off notions sales!  I am in the minority here, but I buy my thread at Joanns too.  I really stock up when the thread is 50% off too.  Someone mentioned that you also need the curved sewing scissors.  They are the BEST!  
This is what i have and they are on sale for 18ish.  
Well since I can't get the image to show here is the listing.  If this shouldn't be here, let me know
Okay, that image didn't work either.... the ones i have are gingher 6" applique scissors.  
You also need some kind of glue to hold the fabric down before the shape is stitched down.  I use a fabric glue and I also use spray glue.  Both are in the stabilizer section at Joanns.  Also make sure you have some ball point needles for embroidering on T's.  My shop said make sure the sizes are between 11 & 14.  For stabilizers, I get cut away, tear off, and sticky.  I actually use the sticky the most.  When I do T's. I "float" my fabric very carefully on top of the sticky.  You don't want to stretch your fabric, so just gently lay it on the sticky stabilizer and then carefully smooth it out.  I mark with a pin the middle of the shirt at the neckline & the hem, and line those up with the marks on the hoop to make sure its centered.  Probably way too much info here.  Sorry to be rambling!  



ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but could use a little hug...
> 
> So, as y'all know, we had to cancel our trip that we should be on now due to my DH getting a pay cut and both DD and DH having hospitalizations this year.  So we rebooked for Dec., but I still haven't gotten a job, and going over the finances last night we really can't possibly justify a trip so no Disney at Christmas.  The silver lining on that is that the kids didn't know about it anyway, I have a wedding that I can book the cake for, and hey, they're already excited it's Christmas kwim?
> 
> So we're looking at our usual time next fall; I'm ok, although not thrilled, but then DH reminds me of the other part of the silver lining when he says, "hey, won't harry potter be open at Universal by then?  We can just add a day and stay there for a night first."  After I get my breath back after him mentioning the park which must not be named, I start thinking, yeah, actually, that's not so bad.
> 
> But, and I know this is stupid, I'm really sorry to have to cancel- again.  Anyway, I'm done whining now.  Thanks for being sooooooo patient with me.



Sorry, but I am happy you are looking at the silver lining!

So my hubby's birthday was on friday.  He came home from work and said he wanted to go to Mimi's for dinner.  Yummy, but he didn't get his bottom in gear.  And then I remembered, he needed to go to Disneyland to get his birthday gift from Disney!  So we jumped in the car, drove down to Disneyland, parked in downtown disney parking for free, (bad I know) went to get his gift card, renewed my pass with his birthday gift, went in to have dinner at his favorite resturant in Disneyland, watched fire works and came home!  Now he keeps teasing me that his birthday card bought my ticket!    So its Disney season again in our house!!  

The fires in Los Angeles are 50% contained.  Too bad they are now in the mountains behind where I live.  We woke up to smoke in the house again.  I will be so happy when this fire is really all out.

I plan to sew today.  I made a cuties appliqued T yesterday and almost threw my machine out the window along with the T shirt.  On the very first step, my new ball point needle broke.  I fixed that, then the glue I used for the face fabric (light colored) showed a dark spot.  I didn't know if I picked up a black thread under the light colored fabric or if the glue had changed color.  I tried to get under it but couldn't.  SOOO then I thought I was being smart and double layered the face fabric.  Would have worked fine but again, I used the wrong stitiching to stitch it down.  So when I was finished, thread was showing out in weird places.    So I went to Target last night, bought another T and will try this again.  If I actually finish it today, I should have some pictures.  

Hope everyone has a great labor day tomorrow!!!


----------



## busy mommy

I really like my new a-line pattern.  This is what I made today.





Now, I want to make something for Abbie, my eleven year old.  She likes the round neck.  Is this pattern as easy as the other ones?


----------



## sahm1000

MinnieVanMom said:


> I bought the plastic prewound bobbins, a gross of them.  I also ordered the 61 threads with holder and then the Brother Disney colours thread.  I need a good pair of little curved scissors to cut close on applique.  I go thru a ton of stabilizer and I feel I need different kinds like solvy and some sticky for towels.
> 
> Finally a huge amount of patience.  Either that or a glass of wine to go with my whine!
> 
> Congrats on Igor and that is the perfect name.



April, where did you order your notions/accessories from?



twob4him said:


> OK let me try this again! Grrrr my computer keeps freezing and I have to hit control-alt-delete which make me lose everything! Good news though is I finally finished organizing pics on photobucket! I had to go thru pics from 2006 upto 2009! I also went pro! No ads!
> 
> Anyways, I have been lurking and watching all of the great outfits posted...even if I can't comment. I have been sewing a little bit lately. I hope I can finish everything before our trip! 54 more sewing days left!!
> 
> OK if you're on FB you've seen these already...I took way to many pics. Sorry!
> (This is the Feliz pattern and I used Trillium's tutorial to make it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good twirling pic but the apron overskirt kept flying up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's close-ups of the ruffles and fabric...I used Jennifer Paganelli fabrics mostly except for two princess ruffles. It was so easy to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh in case someone wants to know...the embroidery designs were from a set I bought from Diva Duds on etsy. (am I allowed to say that?). Anyways they stitched out perfectly!
> 
> Ok I better stop cause I have a million more pics...lol
> 
> Lets see...here is a recycled Tinkerbelle...I still have to make a peasant top and capris for under the dress...we hope to meet the faries in Toon town in these...(These are all Carla's patterns)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our DHS outfits for meeting Buzz and Woody! Both girls have matching outfits and DD11 and I just have the tees to match!( I used Carla's stripwork jumper and modified it to a skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what else...oh I made tees for DD11 and I for Epcot. DD is going to wear leggins with her tee since it is really long. I am going to wear these capris....hopefully I wont be too dorky! We will match the little girls...(the girls are in Carla's Simply Sweet dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and two more things...I won a great totebag from Trillium's Blog and its so awesome and well made and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 trying on her pre-school 1st day outfit....(this was the Molly Peasant from Carla and Jennifer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....and I made three more kindermats for the pre-school! I think she ordered one more!( I got this pattern from ycmt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think that is it!!! Sorry I posted so much but I wanted to catch up.
> 
> *Hope you are all having a safe and happy Labor Day Weekend!!*!



Wow Cathy!  I'm pretty sure I commented on facebook but I'll do it again.  Love the Belle dress!  The preschool dress is great too!  Love the around the world dresses and oufits, I cannot wait to use my fabric for our trip this spring.  And I don't think you look like a dork! How cool that you won that bag!  That's great!


----------



## sahm1000

Here are some questions I have for everyone.....feel free to answer!


1.  I am looking for some The Nightmare Before Christmas hairbows..........anyone know where I can find them?

2.  For those of you who buy jewelry to match your customs, who are your favorite sellers?

3.  I know someone did the "blinged" out converse tennis shoes....how did you do them?  Does anyone know how to put the designs on the toes that say Boo, or Ho Ho Ho?  

Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## AQW

*SERGER HELP PLEASE!*

I just bought a Brother 1034D and signed up for a serger class.  Got to class, got my machine threaded, tried to serge a chain... lower looper thread snapped.  Tried again, same thing.  Tried again, same thing.  I literally threaded, unthreaded, and rethreaded this stupid machine 40 times in two hours.  The instructor tried too, no dice.  

Did I just get a lemon??  So many glowing reviews online for this machine, and I know some of you DISer ladies have the same machine... help!  Should I just return it and get another?  Or is there some little tip or trick I don't know that would make it work correctly?  Or should I just acknowledge that I'm hopeless and give up completely????

One small silver lining... if this one is just a lemon and I replace it with one that works, I will no longer be intimidated by the prospect of threading it... I've now threaded the darn thing so many times I could do it blindfolded!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Awesome work as always, everyone!!  You really give me something to work towards.  I just bent my last needle, so I'm stuck until I head out tomorrow.  I was making a little drawstring backpack for DNiece for WDW, and when I was going in reverse to reinforce (I don't know the real lingo yet), I heard the horrible smack!  I was on the last seam, so I'll probably just finish it by hand tonight.  I can't do anything fancy with my machine without breaking or bending a needle.   Don't tell me that reverse isn's fancy!!   I should probably take a sewing basics class or something.

Anyway, I'm hoping to get most of our trip stuff finished this week so I'm not going crazy during the last week before the trip.  I try to spend that weeking tying up loose ends and cleaning house so we don't come home to a mess.

Keep posting pics, everyone, as I definitely need the inspiration to get past my needle killing!!


----------



## Miz Diz

Cathy- love your outfits.  You have been really busy!

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Anyone have a Brother 350 SE?  I have a basic sewing machine and this one is computerized.  There is a used on on Craigslist.  Does it do your buttonholes for you?


----------



## SallyfromDE

AQW said:


> *SERGER HELP PLEASE!*
> 
> I just bought a Brother 1034D and signed up for a serger class.  Got to class, got my machine threaded, tried to serge a chain... lower looper thread snapped.  Tried again, same thing.  Tried again, same thing.  I literally threaded, unthreaded, and rethreaded this stupid machine 40 times in two hours.  The instructor tried too, no dice.
> 
> Did I just get a lemon??  So many glowing reviews online for this machine, and I know some of you DISer ladies have the same machine... help!  Should I just return it and get another?  Or is there some little tip or trick I don't know that would make it work correctly?  Or should I just acknowledge that I'm hopeless and give up completely????
> 
> One small silver lining... if this one is just a lemon and I replace it with one that works, I will no longer be intimidated by the prospect of threading it... I've now threaded the darn thing so many times I could do it blindfolded!



I love how easy this machine is to thread. I had trouble at first until I realized that the I had the thread too tight. There is a white button or sorts on top of the machine for the tension and I think I was releasing it before I had enough of the thread through it. Does that make sense? 

I had the foot lever break on me. But I was told at the shop that it would cost more to fix it then to buy a new one. But I've had no trouble threading, so I'm just dealing with it until I can afford a more sturdy machine.


----------



## xdanielleax

Darn it!  I was just about to make my eyelet bloomers for Violette's Minnie dress I finished today, and I ran out of the part I needed!  I cut out one leg and then I went to cut the other but ran out   I only need like 2 more inches! Sigh...I hate when that happens.  I was getting all excited to finally finish an outfit!  Guess I gotta make a trip to Joann's tomorrow.


----------



## ireland_nicole

twob4him said:


> OK let me try this again! Grrrr my computer keeps freezing and I have to hit control-alt-delete which make me lose everything! Good news though is I finally finished organizing pics on photobucket! I had to go thru pics from 2006 upto 2009! I also went pro! No ads!
> 
> Anyways, I have been lurking and watching all of the great outfits posted...even if I can't comment. I have been sewing a little bit lately. I hope I can finish everything before our trip! 54 more sewing days left!!
> 
> OK if you're on FB you've seen these already...I took way to many pics. Sorry!
> (This is the Feliz pattern and I used Trillium's tutorial to make it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good twirling pic but the apron overskirt kept flying up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's close-ups of the ruffles and fabric...I used Jennifer Paganelli fabrics mostly except for two princess ruffles. It was so easy to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh in case someone wants to know...the embroidery designs were from a set I bought from Diva Duds on etsy. (am I allowed to say that?). Anyways they stitched out perfectly!
> 
> Ok I better stop cause I have a million more pics...lol
> 
> Lets see...here is a recycled Tinkerbelle...I still have to make a peasant top and capris for under the dress...we hope to meet the faries in Toon town in these...(These are all Carla's patterns)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our DHS outfits for meeting Buzz and Woody! Both girls have matching outfits and DD11 and I just have the tees to match!( I used Carla's stripwork jumper and modified it to a skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what else...oh I made tees for DD11 and I for Epcot. DD is going to wear leggins with her tee since it is really long. I am going to wear these capris....hopefully I wont be too dorky! We will match the little girls...(the girls are in Carla's Simply Sweet dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and two more things...I won a great totebag from Trillium's Blog and its so awesome and well made and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 trying on her pre-school 1st day outfit....(this was the Molly Peasant from Carla and Jennifer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....and I made three more kindermats for the pre-school! I think she ordered one more!( I got this pattern from ycmt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think that is it!!! Sorry I posted so much but I wanted to catch up.
> 
> *Hope you are all having a safe and happy Labor Day Weekend!!*!



These are awesome!!!!!



busy mommy said:


> I really like my new a-line pattern.  This is what I made today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I want to make something for Abbie, my eleven year old.  She likes the round neck.  Is this pattern as easy as the other ones?


Oh my gosh, that is so cute!


----------



## WDWAtLast

twob4him said:


> OK let me try this again! Grrrr my computer keeps freezing and I have to hit control-alt-delete which make me lose everything! Good news though is I finally finished organizing pics on photobucket! I had to go thru pics from 2006 upto 2009! I also went pro! No ads!
> 
> Anyways, I have been lurking and watching all of the great outfits posted...even if I can't comment. I have been sewing a little bit lately. I hope I can finish everything before our trip! 54 more sewing days left!!
> 
> OK if you're on FB you've seen these already...I took way to many pics. Sorry!
> (This is the Feliz pattern and I used Trillium's tutorial to make it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good twirling pic but the apron overskirt kept flying up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's close-ups of the ruffles and fabric...I used Jennifer Paganelli fabrics mostly except for two princess ruffles. It was so easy to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh in case someone wants to know...the embroidery designs were from a set I bought from Diva Duds on etsy. (am I allowed to say that?). Anyways they stitched out perfectly!
> 
> Ok I better stop cause I have a million more pics...lol
> 
> Lets see...here is a recycled Tinkerbelle...I still have to make a peasant top and capris for under the dress...we hope to meet the faries in Toon town in these...(These are all Carla's patterns)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our DHS outfits for meeting Buzz and Woody! Both girls have matching outfits and DD11 and I just have the tees to match!( I used Carla's stripwork jumper and modified it to a skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what else...oh I made tees for DD11 and I for Epcot. DD is going to wear leggins with her tee since it is really long. I am going to wear these capris....hopefully I wont be too dorky! We will match the little girls...(the girls are in Carla's Simply Sweet dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and two more things...I won a great totebag from Trillium's Blog and its so awesome and well made and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 trying on her pre-school 1st day outfit....(this was the Molly Peasant from Carla and Jennifer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....and I made three more kindermats for the pre-school! I think she ordered one more!( I got this pattern from ycmt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think that is it!!! Sorry I posted so much but I wanted to catch up.
> 
> *Hope you are all having a safe and happy Labor Day Weekend!!*!



It is all beautiful - but I especially love the Belle Feliz!!


----------



## Sapper383

twob4him said:


> Here's close-ups of the ruffles and fabric...I used Jennifer Paganelli fabrics mostly except for two princess ruffles. It was so easy to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never say sorry for posting photos....I can't get enough. I love to see everyones fab creations and yours are lush
> 
> I love the beauty and the beast dress, the pattern is lovely.
> 
> I am so jealous.........I want that fabric you have used for your epcot customs.....can't seem to find it in the UK
Click to expand...


----------



## 2cutekidz

sahm1000 said:


> Here are some questions I have for everyone.....feel free to answer!
> 
> 
> 1.  I am looking for some The Nightmare Before Christmas hairbows..........anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> 2.  For those of you who buy jewelry to match your customs, who are your favorite sellers?
> 
> 3.  I know someone did the "blinged" out converse tennis shoes....how did you do them?  Does anyone know how to put the designs on the toes that say Boo, or Ho Ho Ho?
> 
> Thanks for all of the help!



My Fav accessory makers happen to be DISers.  Tinkerbells*Tiny*treasures (The1EvliQueen on the DIS) makes AWESOME bling.  Waughzee makes fab bows with polymer centers (she's made some adorable NBC bows) and Little*Lady*Bowtique (JennWDW on DIS) makes TDF boutique bows.

I made these blinged converse.  They're pretty easy to do.  






I used e6000 glue and rhinestones from Hobby Lobby.  (You could use genuine swarvoskir crystals, but I didn't) 

Use sandpaper and scuff of the toes of your shoes (the stones will stick better)  I learned alot on this pair and figured out what to do the next time.  Try using a toothpick to apply the glue to the back of each rhinestone and place them with a pair of tweezers.  You can either work your way down in straight lines or follow the curve of the toe when placing the stones.  I think you could just write Boo on your shoe and cover it with your stones and then fill in around it.  I'll write up a tute next tmie I make a pair.

Here they are "in action"


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Thanks for the help, it was a Felize pattern.  I found and ordered it off Ebay tonight.  Funny thing is, I have a dress already in that pattern that came as a custom set off ebay last year.  It was too big, so I put it away until next Valentine's day.  It's still big, but she really liked it, so I know once I make something to fit it will work


----------



## VBAndrea

twob4him said:


> OK let me try this again! Grrrr my computer keeps freezing and I have to hit control-alt-delete which make me lose everything! Good news though is I finally finished organizing pics on photobucket! I had to go thru pics from 2006 upto 2009! I also went pro! No ads!
> 
> Anyways, I have been lurking and watching all of the great outfits posted...even if I can't comment. I have been sewing a little bit lately. I hope I can finish everything before our trip! 54 more sewing days left!!
> 
> OK if you're on FB you've seen these already...I took way to many pics. Sorry!
> (This is the Feliz pattern and I used Trillium's tutorial to make it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good twirling pic but the apron overskirt kept flying up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's close-ups of the ruffles and fabric...I used Jennifer Paganelli fabrics mostly except for two princess ruffles. It was so easy to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh in case someone wants to know...the embroidery designs were from a set I bought from Diva Duds on etsy. (am I allowed to say that?). Anyways they stitched out perfectly!
> 
> Ok I better stop cause I have a million more pics...lol
> 
> Lets see...here is a recycled Tinkerbelle...I still have to make a peasant top and capris for under the dress...we hope to meet the faries in Toon town in these...(These are all Carla's patterns)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our DHS outfits for meeting Buzz and Woody! Both girls have matching outfits and DD11 and I just have the tees to match!( I used Carla's stripwork jumper and modified it to a skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what else...oh I made tees for DD11 and I for Epcot. DD is going to wear leggins with her tee since it is really long. I am going to wear these capris....hopefully I wont be too dorky! We will match the little girls...(the girls are in Carla's Simply Sweet dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and two more things...I won a great totebag from Trillium's Blog and its so awesome and well made and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 trying on her pre-school 1st day outfit....(this was the Molly Peasant from Carla and Jennifer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....and I made three more kindermats for the pre-school! I think she ordered one more!( I got this pattern from ycmt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think that is it!!! Sorry I posted so much but I wanted to catch up.
> 
> *Hope you are all having a safe and happy Labor Day Weekend!!*!



Fabulous collection of outfits!  The Belle is amazing with all those appliques.  All of you folks on here had better stop posting all these neat embroidered appliques b/c you are ever so increasing my desire to get a machine and it's not in the budget 

And I don't you think you look dorky at all in your capris.  I plan on making a few coordinating outfits to match my dd as well.



busy mommy said:


> I really like my new a-line pattern.  This is what I made today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I want to make something for Abbie, my eleven year old.  She likes the round neck.  Is this pattern as easy as the other ones?


That's darling -- the black rick rack on the capris really ties the outfit together.



AQW said:


> *SERGER HELP PLEASE!*
> 
> I just bought a Brother 1034D and signed up for a serger class.  Got to class, got my machine threaded, tried to serge a chain... lower looper thread snapped.  Tried again, same thing.  Tried again, same thing.  I literally threaded, unthreaded, and rethreaded this stupid machine 40 times in two hours.  The instructor tried too, no dice.
> 
> Did I just get a lemon??  So many glowing reviews online for this machine, and I know some of you DISer ladies have the same machine... help!  Should I just return it and get another?  Or is there some little tip or trick I don't know that would make it work correctly?  Or should I just acknowledge that I'm hopeless and give up completely????
> 
> One small silver lining... if this one is just a lemon and I replace it with one that works, I will no longer be intimidated by the prospect of threading it... I've now threaded the darn thing so many times I could do it blindfolded!



How is the thread that came with the machine?  My thread that I got with mine was cheap and when it got toward the ends of the spools it was very frayed and kept breaking.  I also changed my needle as Toadstool suggested, but changing the needle alone didn't do the trick -- had to get new thread as well.  Then on my last project same thing happened with thread snapping on my needle and one of the other threads as well.  Changed the needle and voila, no more problems.  Also, I had to loosen the tension a wee bit.

I would think the instructor could figure out the problem though.  Did she try adjusting the tension or having you change the needle?


All right everyone, wish me luck as tomorrow is ADR day. I came up with one backup plan for every meal except Tusker Breakfast and then tonight I read that's one of the hardest ADRs to get -- UGH!  I have tried to get my mind off of it by starting my first Simply Sweet -- and that might take a while as I'm appliqueing a horse on it.  Good thing I have lots of extra fabric!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Thanks for all the compliments on my doggie Vida.  My best friend HATES when I combine more than 1 fabric-she just doesn't get "coordinating prints".  It's nice to hear compliments from people who get it.


Miz Diz said:


> My dd does not like pink.  I can get her to wear a dress if it is blue.  Our last trip, I managed to convince her to wear an Aurora dress (there may have been some tears involved on my side and hers ) and Tinkerbell.  I took as many pics as I could of her in that Aurora dress.   She wanted to take it off as soon as our CRT breakfast was over.  Same with Tink.  As soon as we got a pic with her, she wanted to take the dress off.


There is no way I am strong enough to have ever put DD in an Aurora dress-she'd have one arm out before I get the next in.  She did however wear Tink more than once and seemed to enjoy it!  She still at age 6 won't go near any "face" characters.




Jennia said:


> All of our ADR's are done, yay! We upgraded a couple of weeks ago to club level at the Poly, and I'm starting to think it's worth it just to have someone else make all of your ressies for you! Otherwise, I'd have to be up at something like 3 am and who knows how long it would all take. I'm going to update my Pre Trip Report right now with what we got and when.


You'll love Poly CL!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but could use a little hug...
> 
> So, as y'all know, we had to cancel our trip that we should be on now due to my DH getting a pay cut and both DD and DH having hospitalizations this year.  So we rebooked for Dec., but I still haven't gotten a job, and going over the finances last night we really can't possibly justify a trip so no Disney at Christmas.  The silver lining on that is that the kids didn't know about it anyway, I have a wedding that I can book the cake for, and hey, they're already excited it's Christmas kwim?
> 
> So we're looking at our usual time next fall; I'm ok, although not thrilled, but then DH reminds me of the other part of the silver lining when he says, "hey, won't harry potter be open at Universal by then?  We can just add a day and stay there for a night first."  After I get my breath back after him mentioning the park which must not be named, I start thinking, yeah, actually, that's not so bad.
> 
> But, and I know this is stupid, I'm really sorry to have to cancel- again.  Anyway, I'm done whining now.  Thanks for being sooooooo patient with me.


So sorry you had to postpone your trip again.




twob4him said:


>


WOW!!!! LOVE everything!!!!  I really love your capris!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> De-lurking for a minute..FWIW, living in Central Florida and dealing with the heat isn't like dealing with the heat in the rest of the world.  We're equipped for it, you live in AC, drive a car with AC and shop/work/school in AC.  It's only hot when you're outside...and we don't do alot of that unless it involves a pool in the warmest months, lol!  I've got AP's, but rarely make it to WDW in the summer, it's too hot and crowded...so here's your bonus...FL discounts and the ability to go whenever you like, even late some afternoon just because you want to (or because you've got a craving for a Dole Whip!)  I moved here 20 years ago from Maine, and I will admit my first summer was the warmest, but I got used to it.  Now the cold bothers me more than the heat.  It was fun to call my northern friends on New Years day and tell them I went to the beach.


My girl friend (we grew up together in MA) now lives in FL and comes to see us when we go to WDW.  She was the one who got heat stroke one August not us.  We were more used to the heat than she was.





busy mommy said:


> I really like my new a-line pattern.  This is what I made today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I want to make something for Abbie, my eleven year old.  She likes the round neck.  Is this pattern as easy as the other ones?


SO cute!!!!  I haven't tried the round neck so I don't know if its easy but Carla's tunic is really cute.


----------



## AQW

Serger issue:  I was using Gutermann thread and had my tension dials set to 0 for threading, then after threading I tried 4 (manual suggested default), as well as 3 (instructor's suggestion).  I also tried leaving the tension up at 4 and using the white tension release lever while threading.  I tried with both the needles that came with the machine, as well as two brand new needles.  

It doesn't serge AT ALL.  I try to make a chain, and it gives me about an inch of jumbled mess before the lower looper thread (blue) breaks.  The same thing happened every single time.  We tried at least 40 times.  

I'm so annoyed and disappointed.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

lovesdumbo said:


> My girl friend (we grew up together in MA) now lives in FL and comes to see us when we go to WDW.  She was the one who got heat stroke one August not us.  We were more used to the heat than she was.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> See, I told you, we stay in the AC, so the heat doesn't matter, we still melt when we go outside, lol!  My SIL is a FL native, and she can't take the heat at all.  My father, who still lives in Maine, laughed when DD visited them one summer, they were hot at 80, and she didn't even break a sweat.


----------



## sohappy

Hi guys!  We are here now having a blast. Can't wait to share pics of Jackson at Jedi training academy and Cooper clowning it up with the characters. I just wanted to give an update before I forget----

mom2rtk the penguin was w Mary at dhs at the animation building at 5pm. So was the snow witch- your costume looks much better. and oddly enough, she wouldn't spin around and let me get good pics!!  There was a brief showing of costuming (or a staged area that looked lik that) on the backlot tour. I couldn't get my camera out fast enough.


----------



## mom2rtk

sohappy said:


> Hi guys!  We are here now having a blast. Can't wait to share pics of Jackson at Jedi training academy and Cooper clowning it up with the characters. I just wanted to give an update before I forget----
> 
> mom2rtk the penguin was w Mary at dhs at the animation building at 5pm. So was the snow witch- your costume looks much better. and oddly enough, she wouldn't spin around and let me get good pics!!  There was a brief showing of costuming (or a staged area that looked lik that) on the backlot tour. I couldn't get my camera out fast enough.



Thank you for the report from the field! 

I'll be sure to have my daughter's Mary Poppins in the bag with us that day. I don't think they'll let me dig out the Snow Queen until the Halloween party though. And you can bet I'll have my camera at the ready when we hit the backlot tour!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> OK let me try this again! Grrrr my computer keeps freezing and I have to hit control-alt-delete which make me lose everything! Good news though is I finally finished organizing pics on photobucket! I had to go thru pics from 2006 upto 2009! I also went pro! No ads!
> 
> Anyways, I have been lurking and watching all of the great outfits posted...even if I can't comment. I have been sewing a little bit lately. I hope I can finish everything before our trip! 54 more sewing days left!!
> 
> OK if you're on FB you've seen these already...I took way to many pics. Sorry!
> (This is the Feliz pattern and I used Trillium's tutorial to make it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good twirling pic but the apron overskirt kept flying up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's close-ups of the ruffles and fabric...I used Jennifer Paganelli fabrics mostly except for two princess ruffles. It was so easy to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh in case someone wants to know...the embroidery designs were from a set I bought from Diva Duds on etsy. (am I allowed to say that?). Anyways they stitched out perfectly!
> 
> Ok I better stop cause I have a million more pics...lol
> 
> Lets see...here is a recycled Tinkerbelle...I still have to make a peasant top and capris for under the dress...we hope to meet the faries in Toon town in these...(These are all Carla's patterns)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our DHS outfits for meeting Buzz and Woody! Both girls have matching outfits and DD11 and I just have the tees to match!( I used Carla's stripwork jumper and modified it to a skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what else...oh I made tees for DD11 and I for Epcot. DD is going to wear leggins with her tee since it is really long. I am going to wear these capris....hopefully I wont be too dorky! We will match the little girls...(the girls are in Carla's Simply Sweet dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and two more things...I won a great totebag from Trillium's Blog and its so awesome and well made and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 trying on her pre-school 1st day outfit....(this was the Molly Peasant from Carla and Jennifer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....and I made three more kindermats for the pre-school! I think she ordered one more!( I got this pattern from ycmt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think that is it!!! Sorry I posted so much but I wanted to catch up.
> 
> *Hope you are all having a safe and happy Labor Day Weekend!!*!


Wow, you can send your mojo over here!  I love everything and am so happy you got so much done.


----------



## karamat

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am trying to remember a test track outfit that someone posted.  It was skirt with the black and white squares going across the chest and then I thought a mickey head in the middle.  It may have been an iron on or a combination.
> 
> Does anyone remember that shirt and who made it?



I _believe_ Stitch On Time has an embroidery file for the Test Track Mickey Head (I know I've seen it somewhere!)



TinkerbelleMom said:


> lovesdumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girl friend (we grew up together in MA) now lives in FL and comes to see us when we go to WDW.  She was the one who got heat stroke one August not us.  We were more used to the heat than she was.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> See, I told you, we stay in the AC, so the heat doesn't matter, we still melt when we go outside, lol!  My SIL is a FL native, and she can't take the heat at all.  My father, who still lives in Maine, laughed when DD visited them one summer, they were hot at 80, and she didn't even break a sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived in the south all my life (South Texas) and completly agree about the A/C!  We live in the A/C year round... dropping the A/C at night when we go to bed, having the A/C on in the car, having the A/C blasting at work... I've made a couple trips up North in the summer that were so uncomfortable without A/C!  DH and I are talking about moving to NH and I know we'll have to make sure any house we look at has A/C!
Click to expand...


----------



## *Toadstool*

*HALP!* Posted this on facebook, but didn't get a response. If anyone here knows let me know please! *HALP!*

*                Has anyone shortened the length of the Patricia Tunic past what the cutting lines she has on the pattern? I am making a women's size medium and it needs to be 22 inches finished length. Should I try to shorten it in the waist instead of chopping it all off on the hem?*


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sahm1000 said:


> April, where did you order your notions/accessories from?


I got some from radianthreads and the other from house_of_fashion.  Today I got serger thread from hancocks for half off.  No pirate fabric at all and the fabric department at the Wal-mart was reduced to nothing!


----------



## jham

SallyfromDE said:


> Enabler Alert!!
> 
> I was just in JoAnn Fabrics, they have a new collection of belt webbing, ribbon, trims and a new trim with cutouts hanging from it, in the Disney designs. I'd love to come up with something to use the trims on.
> 
> They also have some great new appliques!!
> 
> Sally



They had some really cute stuff!  I bought a little bit of Ariel trim.  Not sure what I'll do with it yet. 



emcreative said:


> Well, the girls did a half decent job cleaning their room yesterday, and since we had to go out today to do school shopping I surprised them with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she finally got to see the movie!  I told her I was just having her wear the tunic because it was new and she hadn't gotten to wear it yet.  They were all surprised when we pulled up and it was "Ponyo!" finally showing in our town.  They did really like the movie.  It was adorable, though "Spirited Away" is still my favorite!
> 
> A few more random shots...thought y'all might get a kick out of how my diva dressed herself today, complete with matching purse, clip in pink and black hair streak and and sparkling shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed it before, here's almost a shot of the back (and I just think it's cute how Emmy and Hannah were walking):



So cute!  I'm glad you liked the movie.  I may be taking my girls tomorrow. 



busy mommy said:


> I finally decided to buy the Carla C a-line.  I felt guilty doing it, because I have another a-line pattern that is supposed to be so easy.  I am so glad I did.  Cutting out the pattern and making the dress took me about two hours.  The other one would take me all day.  Here is Maddie in her new dress.  Sleeping beauty is her favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go to bed soon. I have to wake up at 5:00 for ADR's.  For those of you who have used the website to make ADR's, is it easy?



That is adorable!!



Miz Diz said:


> I love the CarlaC peasant shirt.  Can a beginner make that?  I've heard that sleeves are difficult.  One of the sewing shops has a class that teaches you how to set sleeves.  Should I take that class first?
> 
> Also - Anyone know what the difference between the Brother 700ii and the 750D?  I know the D has Disney - just wondering why so many have opted for the 700ii over that one.  I'm looking at embroidery machines now.



Like everyone else said, easiest sleeves I have ever done.  Don't bother with a class.  



sahm1000 said:


> Here are some questions I have for everyone.....feel free to answer!
> 
> 
> 1.  I am looking for some The Nightmare Before Christmas hairbows..........anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> 2.  For those of you who buy jewelry to match your customs, who are your favorite sellers?
> 
> 3.  I know someone did the "blinged" out converse tennis shoes....how did you do them?  Does anyone know how to put the designs on the toes that say Boo, or Ho Ho Ho?
> 
> Thanks for all of the help!



I got some cute NBC hair bows on etsy or ebay, probably ebay but I don't remember who the seller was.  I love those bows!



AQW said:


> *SERGER HELP PLEASE!*
> 
> I just bought a Brother 1034D and signed up for a serger class.  Got to class, got my machine threaded, tried to serge a chain... lower looper thread snapped.  Tried again, same thing.  Tried again, same thing.  I literally threaded, unthreaded, and rethreaded this stupid machine 40 times in two hours.  The instructor tried too, no dice.
> 
> Did I just get a lemon??  So many glowing reviews online for this machine, and I know some of you DISer ladies have the same machine... help!  Should I just return it and get another?  Or is there some little tip or trick I don't know that would make it work correctly?  Or should I just acknowledge that I'm hopeless and give up completely????
> 
> One small silver lining... if this one is just a lemon and I replace it with one that works, I will no longer be intimidated by the prospect of threading it... I've now threaded the darn thing so many times I could do it blindfolded!



I have a lot of trouble with the lower looper (blue) thread.  I think I have the same machine anyway.  Mine usually breaks the first time or two every time I change thread.  I always leave my tensions around 5 or 6 I think on this and the two needles and closer to 7-8 on the upper looper.  I never change settings if I can help it.  It messes everything up.  My issues with threading are when you have to pull that metal thing with the blue arrow out and wrap the thread around it and push it back in.  Make sure it is just barely wrapped around the little prong thing and not tucked under.  After you get it threaded but before you stitch, pull on that thread and make sure it is pulling through smoothly.  If it isn't try again.  Sometimes it gets caught on something mysterious in there that I can't see.  I hate threading the lower looper!  Also make sure all 4 threads are nicely tucked under the presser foot.  I've found that helps a bit.  



xdanielleax said:


> Darn it!  I was just about to make my eyelet bloomers for Violette's Minnie dress I finished today, and I ran out of the part I needed!  I cut out one leg and then I went to cut the other but ran out   I only need like 2 more inches! Sigh...I hate when that happens.  I was getting all excited to finally finish an outfit!  Guess I gotta make a trip to Joann's tomorrow.



UGH!  I can't wait to see photos!  Lily has decided (or agreed) to be Minnie Mouse for Halloween this year.


----------



## sahm1000

2cutekidz said:


> My Fav accessory makers happen to be DISers.  Tinkerbells*Tiny*treasures (The1EvliQueen on the DIS) makes AWESOME bling.  Waughzee makes fab bows with polymer centers (she's made some adorable NBC bows) and Little*Lady*Bowtique (JennWDW on DIS) makes TDF boutique bows.
> 
> I made these blinged converse.  They're pretty easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used e6000 glue and rhinestones from Hobby Lobby.  (You could use genuine swarvoskir crystals, but I didn't)
> 
> Use sandpaper and scuff of the toes of your shoes (the stones will stick better)  I learned alot on this pair and figured out what to do the next time.  Try using a toothpick to apply the glue to the back of each rhinestone and place them with a pair of tweezers.  You can either work your way down in straight lines or follow the curve of the toe when placing the stones.  I think you could just write Boo on your shoe and cover it with your stones and then fill in around it.  I'll write up a tute next tmie I make a pair.
> 
> Here they are "in action"



Thanks Leslie!  I was just going to try and "wing" it with the shoes but I hadn't thought of scuffing up the toes with the sandpaper.  I'm sure that really helps.  I love the ones I see on etsy but they want $$$  for them.  I wish I could, but I can't afford them.  I was able to get the Converse shoes from Target for $15 and I wanted to "bling" them up for my girls.  

Where did you find the striped socks?  I have been looking and I thought last year people found them at Target but I haven't seen any there this year.  Any suggestions or sources?




sohappy said:


> Hi guys!  We are here now having a blast. Can't wait to share pics of Jackson at Jedi training academy and Cooper clowning it up with the characters. I just wanted to give an update before I forget----
> 
> mom2rtk the penguin was w Mary at dhs at the animation building at 5pm. So was the snow witch- your costume looks much better. and oddly enough, she wouldn't spin around and let me get good pics!!  There was a brief showing of costuming (or a staged area that looked lik that) on the backlot tour. I couldn't get my camera out fast enough.




Have a great time Stacy!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I got some from radianthreads and the other from house_of_fashion.  Today I got serger thread from hancocks for half off.  No pirate fabric at all and the fabric department at the Wal-mart was reduced to nothing!




Thanks April!


----------



## sahm1000

All of this talk of the Disney trim makes me want to run to Joann's tomorrow!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ireland, I am so sorry you had to cancel your trip but I do like how you think about the positive and keep your head up.  I know it is difficult when life gets so hard to keep going at it.  I truly believe there is a reason for all things and that your new trip is the one that will be the best.

NiNiMorris, I feel the pressure too.  16 days and I am just ordering fabric for a dress


----------



## Jennia

twob4him said:


> OK let me try this again! Grrrr my computer keeps freezing and I have to hit control-alt-delete which make me lose everything! Good news though is I finally finished organizing pics on photobucket! I had to go thru pics from 2006 upto 2009! I also went pro! No ads!
> 
> Anyways, I have been lurking and watching all of the great outfits posted...even if I can't comment. I have been sewing a little bit lately. I hope I can finish everything before our trip! 54 more sewing days left!!
> 
> OK if you're on FB you've seen these already...I took way to many pics. Sorry!
> (This is the Feliz pattern and I used Trillium's tutorial to make it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a good twirling pic but the apron overskirt kept flying up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's close-ups of the ruffles and fabric...I used Jennifer Paganelli fabrics mostly except for two princess ruffles. It was so easy to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh in case someone wants to know...the embroidery designs were from a set I bought from Diva Duds on etsy. (am I allowed to say that?). Anyways they stitched out perfectly!
> 
> Ok I better stop cause I have a million more pics...lol
> 
> Lets see...here is a recycled Tinkerbelle...I still have to make a peasant top and capris for under the dress...we hope to meet the faries in Toon town in these...(These are all Carla's patterns)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our DHS outfits for meeting Buzz and Woody! Both girls have matching outfits and DD11 and I just have the tees to match!( I used Carla's stripwork jumper and modified it to a skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what else...oh I made tees for DD11 and I for Epcot. DD is going to wear leggins with her tee since it is really long. I am going to wear these capris....hopefully I wont be too dorky! We will match the little girls...(the girls are in Carla's Simply Sweet dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and two more things...I won a great totebag from Trillium's Blog and its so awesome and well made and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 trying on her pre-school 1st day outfit....(this was the Molly Peasant from Carla and Jennifer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....and I made three more kindermats for the pre-school! I think she ordered one more!( I got this pattern from ycmt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think that is it!!! Sorry I posted so much but I wanted to catch up.
> 
> *Hope you are all having a safe and happy Labor Day Weekend!!*!


Everything looks great, but LOVE the Feliz! The nap mats also look cute, how were they to make? I'm going to start teaching Violet's Sunday school at Temple, and they're supposed to have a nap/rest time-I'm tempted to get this pattern now and sew some cute, religious themed mats for all of them. =D 



busy mommy said:


> I really like my new a-line pattern.  This is what I made today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I want to make something for Abbie, my eleven year old.  She likes the round neck.  Is this pattern as easy as the other ones?


What a sweet outfit!


----------



## teresajoy

carrie6466 said:


> Theresa:  My son turned 20 in May.  My daughter turned 6 in June.


They are so adorable together! 



ireland_nicole said:


> If it makes you feel any better, DD is on the negative 5th percentile.



Arminda was too up until she was about 5! I use to tell people she was off the charts, off the bottom, but still, off the charts! 




twob4him said:


>


Love them all!!! Cathy, that Belle dress is gorgeous!! So pretty!!!




ibesue said:


> So my hubby's birthday was on friday.  He came home from work and said he wanted to go to Mimi's for dinner.  Yummy, but he didn't get his bottom in gear.  And then I remembered, he needed to go to Disneyland to get his birthday gift from Disney!  So we jumped in the car, drove down to Disneyland, parked in downtown disney parking for free, (bad I know) went to get his gift card, renewed my pass with his birthday gift, went in to have dinner at his favorite resturant in Disneyland, watched fire works and came home!  Now he keeps teasing me that his birthday card bought my ticket!    So its Disney season again in our house!!



Sounds like a great day!!



busy mommy said:


> I really like my new a-line pattern.  This is what I made today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I want to make something for Abbie, my eleven year old.  She likes the round neck.  Is this pattern as easy as the other ones?



Aww, that's so cute!!!  I love the new peasant top by Carla and Sis Boom for an older girl. I should know this for sure, but I think it's called the Molly? 



xdanielleax said:


> Darn it!  I was just about to make my eyelet bloomers for Violette's Minnie dress I finished today, and I ran out of the part I needed!  I cut out one leg and then I went to cut the other but ran out  I only need like 2 more inches! Sigh...I hate when that happens.  I was getting all excited to finally finish an outfit!  Guess I gotta make a trip to Joann's tomorrow.



Uggh!! 


TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks for the help, it was a Felize pattern.  I found and ordered it off Ebay tonight.  Funny thing is, I have a dress already in that pattern that came as a custom set off ebay last year.  It was too big, so I put it away until next Valentine's day.  It's still big, but she really liked it, so I know once I make something to fit it will work



I'm glad you were able to find it! 



sahm1000 said:


> All of this talk of the Disney trim makes me want to run to Joann's tomorrow!



I just wanted to quote you because I'm so happy you have an avatar now!


----------



## fairygoodmother

I've been sewing...a little bit of this, a little bit of that...
First, this is for Mikaela's big give...for her to wear to Sea World





Then, I made these for the girls to wear to Whispering Canyon:








and I just completed this 1st trip t-shirt:




The picture isn't really clear.  It just says "My 1st Trip to the World" in the Disney font.

and this story book panel skirt:




Little sister's skirt will be different - all the princesses, and lots more PINK.

My husband was in the room while I was doing the math for the skirt bottom ruffle.  I said something about 120" - he said incredulously and loudly, "That's TEN FEET!" I said, "no, honey.  we're sewing here...it's 3 and 1/3 yards".  Thank God for the gathering foot, right?


----------



## VBAndrea

...but just wanted everyone to know we got all our ADRs!  The only one that was off in time was 1900 Park Fare ~ I wanted 5pm on our arrival night and instead got 7:50pm.  I was just hoping to get the kids in bed a little earlier.

All other times were within 15 minutes of what I wanted.

Here is what we have:

Sun Dec 6 1900 PF 7:50pm (wanted 5pm)
Mon Dec 7 Coral Reef 11:45am (wanted 12pm)
Tues Dec 8 Akershus 5pm (exact!)
Thurs Dec 10 Tusker 8:10am (wanted 8am)
Fri Dec 11 Crystal Palace 8:05am (wanted 8am)
Fri Dec 11 Boma 9pm (exact)

I may change Boma.  It's our last park night so didn't want to do an early dinner, but 9pm might be too late.  I'd really like to try it though.  Wed I just planned on doing CS (DHS in am and AK in evening).  Hmmm, maybe I should change to Picnic in the Park at AK and cancel Boma.  I'll have to think about that.

On Sat we might do breakfast at the Swan (features two characters and is cheap) and then we'll do Downtown Disney and leave in the afternoon.

Now must come up with some customs -- Crystal Palace wan't chosen until yesterday when dd decided she wanted to do it after all (never mind I asked her a few times before that and it was an  immediate "no").


----------



## WDWAtLast

2cutekidz said:


> My Fav accessory makers happen to be DISers.  Tinkerbells*Tiny*treasures (The1EvliQueen on the DIS) makes AWESOME bling.  Waughzee makes fab bows with polymer centers (she's made some adorable NBC bows) and Little*Lady*Bowtique (JennWDW on DIS) makes TDF boutique bows.
> 
> I made these blinged converse.  They're pretty easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used e6000 glue and rhinestones from Hobby Lobby.  (You could use genuine swarvoskir crystals, but I didn't)
> 
> Use sandpaper and scuff of the toes of your shoes (the stones will stick better)  I learned alot on this pair and figured out what to do the next time.  Try using a toothpick to apply the glue to the back of each rhinestone and place them with a pair of tweezers.  You can either work your way down in straight lines or follow the curve of the toe when placing the stones.  I think you could just write Boo on your shoe and cover it with your stones and then fill in around it.  I'll write up a tute next tmie I make a pair.
> 
> Here they are "in action"



Thanks for the tutorial on blinging up the shoes - I love E6000!!!  

Also - a question on the Vida - my 8 year old would prefer a tunic style to wear with jeans or leggings instead of a dress (like your daughter is wearing in these pics) Do I cut out her size and shorten it or do I use a smaller size?  I have everything bought and washed for my first Vida - but not sure what size to trace and cut!


----------



## karamat

VBAndrea said:


> ...but just wanted everyone to know we got all our ADRs!  The only one that was off in time was 1900 Park Fare ~ I wanted 5pm on our arrival night and instead got 7:50pm.  I was just hoping to get the kids in bed a little earlier.
> 
> All other times were within 15 minutes of what I wanted.
> 
> Here is what we have:
> 
> Sun Dec 6 1900 PF 7:50pm (wanted 5pm)
> Mon Dec 7 Coral Reef 11:45am (wanted 12pm)
> Tues Dec 8 Akershus 5pm (exact!)
> Thurs Dec 10 Tusker 8:10am (wanted 8am)
> Fri Dec 11 Crystal Palace 8:05am (wanted 8am)
> Fri Dec 11 Boma 9pm (exact)
> 
> I may change Boma.  It's our last park night so didn't want to do an early dinner, but 9pm might be too late.  I'd really like to try it though.  Wed I just planned on doing CS (DHS in am and AK in evening).  Hmmm, maybe I should change to Picnic in the Park at AK and cancel Boma.  I'll have to think about that.
> 
> On Sat we might do breakfast at the Swan (features two characters and is cheap) and then we'll do Downtown Disney and leave in the afternoon.
> 
> Now must come up with some customs -- Crystal Palace wan't chosen until yesterday when dd decided she wanted to do it after all (never mind I asked her a few times before that and it was an  immediate "no").




CONGRATS on getting everything you wanted! 

I made my ADRs this morning and got all but one (but it wasn't a _have-to-have_ one, so I'm not too upset.)  I don't think any of my ADRs are on the original dates I had planned, but I think this is going to work out better for us in the end.

Mine are:
Sun Dec 6 Akershus Royal Banquet 5:10pm
Mon Dec 7 Crystal Palace 3:55pm
Tue Dec 8 1900 Park Fare 5:45pm
Wed Dec 9 Chef Mickey 5:25pm

The Crystal Palace is a little early, but it was either that or 7:15pm (8:15pm to our Central-time bodies) and we're early eaters so it should work out fine.  We'll be at AK for Early EMH that day and plan to do an early lunch with Picnic in the Park - DD is not on the Dining Plan (she's under 2) so with the 3 of us eating off a 2-person picnic we should be ready for an early dinner.  And an early dinner may leave room in our tummies for a Dole Whip before leaving MK that evening 

I wasn't planning on Akershus - now I've got to think of something for DD to wear!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

sahm1000 said:


> Thanks Leslie!  I was just going to try and "wing" it with the shoes but I hadn't thought of scuffing up the toes with the sandpaper.  I'm sure that really helps.  I love the ones I see on etsy but they want $$$  for them.  I wish I could, but I can't afford them.  I was able to get the Converse shoes from Target for $15 and I wanted to "bling" them up for my girls.
> 
> Where did you find the striped socks?  I have been looking and I thought last year people found them at Target but I haven't seen any there this year.  Any suggestions or sources?



I love the bling converse too - Emily just decided that she likes them this summer.  She wouldn't wear high tops before, but she likes the low tops.  Target had the One stars on sale buy one get one half off.  I'm not sure if the sale is still going on.

I got Emilys arm and leg warmers on etsy.  Joanns has black and white striped knee socks, but they have a ghost on the top of the sock.  Walmart is usually a good place for knee socks too.


----------



## ireland_nicole

fairygoodmother said:


> I've been sewing...a little bit of this, a little bit of that...
> First, this is for Mikaela's big give...for her to wear to Sea World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made these for the girls to wear to Whispering Canyon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just completed this 1st trip t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture isn't really clear.  It just says "My 1st Trip to the World" in the Disney font.
> 
> and this story book panel skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sister's skirt will be different - all the princesses, and lots more PINK.
> 
> My husband was in the room while I was doing the math for the skirt bottom ruffle.  I said something about 120" - he said incredulously and loudly, "That's TEN FEET!" I said, "no, honey.  we're sewing here...it's 3 and 1/3 yards".  Thank God for the gathering foot, right?


Those are cute!  Reminds me I have to get on the stick and get my stuff done for that give too.


VBAndrea said:


> ...but just wanted everyone to know we got all our ADRs!  The only one that was off in time was 1900 Park Fare ~ I wanted 5pm on our arrival night and instead got 7:50pm.  I was just hoping to get the kids in bed a little earlier.
> 
> All other times were within 15 minutes of what I wanted.
> 
> Here is what we have:
> 
> Sun Dec 6 1900 PF 7:50pm (wanted 5pm)
> Mon Dec 7 Coral Reef 11:45am (wanted 12pm)
> Tues Dec 8 Akershus 5pm (exact!)
> Thurs Dec 10 Tusker 8:10am (wanted 8am)
> Fri Dec 11 Crystal Palace 8:05am (wanted 8am)
> Fri Dec 11 Boma 9pm (exact)
> 
> I may change Boma.  It's our last park night so didn't want to do an early dinner, but 9pm might be too late.  I'd really like to try it though.  Wed I just planned on doing CS (DHS in am and AK in evening).  Hmmm, maybe I should change to Picnic in the Park at AK and cancel Boma.  I'll have to think about that.
> 
> On Sat we might do breakfast at the Swan (features two characters and is cheap) and then we'll do Downtown Disney and leave in the afternoon.
> 
> Now must come up with some customs -- Crystal Palace wan't chosen until yesterday when dd decided she wanted to do it after all (never mind I asked her a few times before that and it was an  immediate "no").


Those look great!  Keep calling about the Park Faire (esp. around the 45 day mark.  People do cancel, and you might be able to pick one up.)


karamat said:


> CONGRATS on getting everything you wanted!
> 
> I made my ADRs this morning and got all but one (but it wasn't a _have-to-have_ one, so I'm not too upset.)  I don't think any of my ADRs are on the original dates I had planned, but I think this is going to work out better for us in the end.
> 
> Mine are:
> Sun Dec 6 Akershus Royal Banquet 5:10pm
> Mon Dec 7 Crystal Palace 3:55pm
> Tue Dec 8 1900 Park Fare 5:45pm
> Wed Dec 9 Chef Mickey 5:25pm
> 
> The Crystal Palace is a little early, but it was either that or 7:15pm (8:15pm to our Central-time bodies) and we're early eaters so it should work out fine.  We'll be at AK for Early EMH that day and plan to do an early lunch with Picnic in the Park - DD is not on the Dining Plan (she's under 2) so with the 3 of us eating off a 2-person picnic we should be ready for an early dinner.  And an early dinner may leave room in our tummies for a Dole Whip before leaving MK that evening
> 
> I wasn't planning on Akershus - now I've got to think of something for DD to wear!!


Great!  The awesome thing about Akershus is that with all the princesses, it's really fun to make customs for.


----------



## snubie

emcreative said:


> *For those with the Brother PE700II*...what materials will I need when Igor finally arrives?


I think everyone has given you great suggestions.  Have fun when Igor gets there.



Miz Diz said:


> I love the CarlaC peasant shirt.  Can a beginner make that?  I've heard that sleeves are difficult.  One of the sewing shops has a class that teaches you how to set sleeves.  Should I take that class first?
> 
> Also - Anyone know what the difference between the Brother 700ii and the 750D?  I know the D has Disney - just wondering why so many have opted for the 700ii over that one.  I'm looking at embroidery machines now.


I went with the 700II because of price and I didn't really think I would need/use the built-in Disney designs.  



revrob said:


> I have embird.  I bought a tutorial to learn to digitize and it has been helpful, it just seems that to make a design look great, there are a lot of little things that you have to learn the hard way.
> 
> You will want to use different types of stabilizers for different types of projects.  Let me see if I can find the link to a workbook that explains the different types and when to use them.  Off the top of my head - tear away is ok for woven cottons, but isn't the best for knits.  For tshirts (or other knits) you need to use a cut away stabilizer because the fabric is not stable enough to support the design after it is stitched without a stabilizer that remains on the fabric.  There is a huge list of stabilizer types and uses, but for most general uses, tear away and cut away will cover it.
> 
> http://www.rnkdistributing.com/FlorianiWorkbookStabilizer.pdf


Thank you Shannon!  I need to sit and read the whole document.  Stabilizing and hooping give me nightmares.



ireland_nicole said:


> OT, but could use a little hug...
> 
> So, as y'all know, we had to cancel our trip that we should be on now due to my DH getting a pay cut and both DD and DH having hospitalizations this year.  So we rebooked for Dec., but I still haven't gotten a job, and going over the finances last night we really can't possibly justify a trip so no Disney at Christmas.  The silver lining on that is that the kids didn't know about it anyway, I have a wedding that I can book the cake for, and hey, they're already excited it's Christmas kwim?
> 
> So we're looking at our usual time next fall; I'm ok, although not thrilled, but then DH reminds me of the other part of the silver lining when he says, "hey, won't harry potter be open at Universal by then?  We can just add a day and stay there for a night first."  After I get my breath back after him mentioning the park which must not be named, I start thinking, yeah, actually, that's not so bad.
> 
> But, and I know this is stupid, I'm really sorry to have to cancel- again.  Anyway, I'm done whining now.  Thanks for being sooooooo patient with me.



Lately, I have had such a craving to return to WDW.  I know it really is not in the cards with the new baby arriving and Lauren starting Kindergarten next Fall.  The next Disney fix will have to wait until Spring 2011 and even then it will probably be a visit to family in Southern CA with a trip to DL tacked on.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I finally finished sewing last night!  Check out my ticker!!!!!    I now need to make a ton of hairbows!!!!

Hey, a few weeks ago, someone posted a time that more of the rare characters come out around the hat at hollywood studios for meet and greet.  Does anyone remember when that was?


----------



## candicenicole19

Howdy everyone!  Thought I would pop in today and say Hi!  I have some pictures to post later of my new creations however I do not have them in Photobucket yet.  Working on a new Alice set and I can not wait till it is finished!  It has kinda been a PITA!  lol  Just wanted to say I miss yall and all the Disney Custom talk!  I hope to start thinking about our next disney trip in the next few months but that all depends on how the income is now that I am a single Momma of 3!  Hope all is well with everyone!  Back to sewing for me but I will check in Later!


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> I just wanted to quote you because I'm so happy you have an avatar now!



Finally, right?!!!!  Thanks to you I have the avatar!  Left up to me, I'd still be messing with it!




WDWAtLast said:


> Thanks for the tutorial on blinging up the shoes - I love E6000!!!
> 
> Also - a question on the Vida - my 8 year old would prefer a tunic style to wear with jeans or leggings instead of a dress (like your daughter is wearing in these pics) Do I cut out her size and shorten it or do I use a smaller size?  I have everything bought and washed for my first Vida - but not sure what size to trace and cut!



The length of the Vida that you like on Emily looks to be about the same as the dresses I make my girls, right around their knees.  And I just use their measurements to figure out their sizes.  Have fun with the Vida, it's a really easy dress to make and embellish.  It seems that I want to make my girls Vidas all the time, I have to force myself to switch up my dress patterns!




2cutekidz said:


> I love the bling converse too - Emily just decided that she likes them this summer.  She wouldn't wear high tops before, but she likes the low tops.  Target had the One stars on sale buy one get one half off.  I'm not sure if the sale is still going on.
> 
> I got Emilys arm and leg warmers on etsy.  Joanns has black and white striped knee socks, but they have a ghost on the top of the sock.  Walmart is usually a good place for knee socks too.




I got the pink and black converse for both of my older girls during the sale!  That brought the cost down to around $15 a pair.  Not too bad!

I've seen them on etsy.  Guess I'll have to order from their since I cannot find them in my stores anywhere - and I looked last year too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just slept in for the first time since I don't know when.  Maybe last year when I was sick.

Today I plan to get the test track shirts done and maybe do the design and iron on for the incredibles.  Wish me luck.


----------



## sahm1000

I just bought my first Christmas gifts for the year!  

I ordered the Cinderella's Castle Playset from the Disney store online.........does anyone else have it?  And I also got the Cinderella castle lego set......does anyone have any of those? My girls have always really liked legos but they don't like the different sets they have for kids their age.  They all seem like they are geared for boys.  I know some of them are more gender neutral but they don't want them.  I am hoping they will like this!


----------



## revrob

I finished Cinderella this morning!


----------



## NiniMorris

revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!



Fantastic!  When I grow up I want to sew like you!

Now, why don't you tackle an Ariel sun dress in sea foam?  Then I can see how bad I really did on mine!  Obviously that would be one it would be better to pay someone to do for me than make on my own!  I doubt I will EVER try one of those again....at least not for a long while!

Seriously, you are such an inspiration for me!  I can't wait to see what you do next!

Nini


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Fantastic!  When I grow up I want to sew like you!
> 
> Now, why don't you tackle an Ariel sun dress in sea foam?  Then I can see how bad I really did on mine!  Obviously that would be one it would be better to pay someone to do for me than make on my own!  I doubt I will EVER try one of those again....at least not for a long while!
> 
> Seriously, you are such an inspiration for me!  I can't wait to see what you do next!
> 
> Nini



You are SO SWEET!  Seriously!
Did you see the Ariel I did?  (not in seafoam)










My next creation will be Tinkerbell - I have one to make for a Big Give.  Hoping to have it done this week!


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> I've been sewing...a little bit of this, a little bit of that...
> First, this is for Mikaela's big give...for her to wear to Sea World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made these for the girls to wear to Whispering Canyon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just completed this 1st trip t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture isn't really clear.  It just says "My 1st Trip to the World" in the Disney font.
> 
> and this story book panel skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sister's skirt will be different - all the princesses, and lots more PINK.
> 
> My husband was in the room while I was doing the math for the skirt bottom ruffle.  I said something about 120" - he said incredulously and loudly, "That's TEN FEET!" I said, "no, honey.  we're sewing here...it's 3 and 1/3 yards".  Thank God for the gathering foot, right?



I love the Sea World outfit!!! That is so different than I've seen done before! Great job!

I really love Whispering Canyon, those outfits are perfect! 

I was laughing about the conversation between you and your husband!!! 



revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!




Oh Shannon, she looks beautiful!


----------



## NiniMorris

Shannon...yes, I saw the Ariel you made, but unfortunately...I was told it had to be the Princess Dress or nothing!  Of course both girls want to be Tink for Halloween... but DIL and I are going to use the Scallopinni skirt to base it on... It is so much fun having a sewing partner in crime!  (DIL)

Eagerly awaiting your next magnificent creation!

Nini


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!




Beautiful job Shannon!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

sahm1000 said:


> I just bought my first Christmas gifts for the year!
> 
> I ordered the Cinderella's Castle Playset from the Disney store online.........does anyone else have it?  And I also got the Cinderella castle lego set......does anyone have any of those? My girls have always really liked legos but they don't like the different sets they have for kids their age.  They all seem like they are geared for boys.  I know some of them are more gender neutral but they don't want them.  I am hoping they will like this!



De-lurking to say that I bought the Cinderella's Castle Playset for my DD for her birthday (in December).  It is HUGE!  It's probably about 2 1/2 to 3 feet tall.  Plan out where you will hide it, because I thought I would hide it in my closet, but it won't fit!  I've left it in the packing box and put it on a shelf in our garage.  I think it's a good deal, considering all of the pieces she'll get with it.  Our challenge is to keep the numerous pieces from becoming puppy chow.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ireland, I am so sorry you had to cancel your trip but I do like how you think about the positive and keep your head up.  I know it is difficult when life gets so hard to keep going at it.  I truly believe there is a reason for all things and that your new trip is the one that will be the best.
> 
> NiNiMorris, I feel the pressure too.  16 days and I am just ordering fabric for a dress



Thanks April; You're doing great on your customs; almost there on the trip!!  Can't wait to see the rest of your stuff, I really loved the AK outfits.
I've come up with a couple of more reasons to look on the bright side, too
1. Customs will be a lot easier!  Don't have to worry about having long and short sleeve tops and embellished jeans to go under everything!
2. Hopefully won't end up with the grand gathering this was shaping into with 18 of our nearest and dearest relatives.  I love them, really; but my idea of great family time is 2-3 hours, not 7 days
3. we'll be able to go two days longer
4. actually, that's all I've got; but 3's not bad, right?



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I finally finished sewing last night!  Check out my ticker!!!!!    I now need to make a ton of hairbows!!!!
> 
> Hey, a few weeks ago, someone posted a time that more of the rare characters come out around the hat at hollywood studios for meet and greet.  Does anyone remember when that was?



Can't help on the meet and greet but congrats on finishing the sewing I hope you'll have time to post pics!


candicenicole19 said:


> Howdy everyone!  Thought I would pop in today and say Hi!  I have some pictures to post later of my new creations however I do not have them in Photobucket yet.  Working on a new Alice set and I can not wait till it is finished!  It has kinda been a PITA!  lol  Just wanted to say I miss yall and all the Disney Custom talk!  I hope to start thinking about our next disney trip in the next few months but that all depends on how the income is now that I am a single Momma of 3!  Hope all is well with everyone!  Back to sewing for me but I will check in Later!


Come and hang out; some of us have no trips planned or (like, say, me) have to keep cancelling due to finances.  I can't wait to see your Alice set.


sahm1000 said:


> I just bought my first Christmas gifts for the year!
> 
> I ordered the Cinderella's Castle Playset from the Disney store online.........does anyone else have it?  And I also got the Cinderella castle lego set......does anyone have any of those? My girls have always really liked legos but they don't like the different sets they have for kids their age.  They all seem like they are geared for boys.  I know some of them are more gender neutral but they don't want them.  I am hoping they will like this!


I'm planning to get the Cinderella set, too!


revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!


Love it!!!  I really, really like your use of trim not just on the bodice, but on the straps; really makes it look special!


My2Qtz0205 said:


> De-lurking to say that I bought the Cinderella's Castle Playset for my DD for her birthday (in December).  It is HUGE!  It's probably about 2 1/2 to 3 feet tall.  Plan out where you will hide it, because I thought I would hide it in my closet, but it won't fit!  I've left it in the packing box and put it on a shelf in our garage.  I think it's a good deal, considering all of the pieces she'll get with it.  Our challenge is to keep the numerous pieces from becoming puppy chow.


Thanks!  I'm planning to keep the pieces up in DD's room where the dogs don't go, but I still figure they're going to get lost/broken...at least that means they'll have been played with, right?  FWIW, puppy #2 ate Jasmine which we bought on our last trip last night.  She's now arm and ponytail less.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MinnieVanMom said:


> I got some from radianthreads and the other from house_of_fashion.  Today I got serger thread from hancocks for half off.  No pirate fabric at all and the fabric department at the Wal-mart was reduced to nothing!



I saw some of the pirate fabric with the black background with the black map print at  my JoAnn's.  Do you need some more?  I can pick it up for you if you need some.  There was probably 3 or 4 yards on it.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for the encouragement...however...I can't exactly make this a learning experience for HER...but maybe for ME...see I never asked her if she wanted me to make any clothes for her doll.  I am making both girls matching dresses for dinner each night and then decided to make a matching dress for GD doll.  I used DD's doll as a model.  She assumed I was making two of each dresses for dollS (plural)...
> 
> I've never actually seen her playing with her CP dolls, so I had assumed she outgrew them.  WRONG!  She said GD always takes them so she only plays with them when she isn't around.  Makes sense to me...
> 
> So, now I absolutely HAVE to get the doll dresses made.  She was a bit upset when she found out today that I was only making one dress for each night.  (oh yes, I compounded the issue by getting GD a NEW CP for her birthday last week.  We drove ALL THE WAY TO THE BABYLAND GENERAL HOSPITAL to get the one we wanted.)
> 
> At least I finished the Ariel dress for DD.  It is not perfect...way, way from that! but it is finished and she loves it.  Now I get to redo this 3 more times...oh joy!
> 
> By the way...Carla, if you ever decide to make directions on how to transform a Simply Sweet to a 'princess' dress, I will be standing in line to buy it!!!!
> 
> (something so simple should NOT be this hard to figure out!)
> 
> Nini



That does make a difference.  I hope you can get everything you want finished without stressing too much about it.




teresajoy said:


> I love all the outfits you posted!!! Arminda did Locks of Love when she was in 1st grade. It turned out a LOT shorter than I'd planned! Yikes!
> 
> And, I loved the pictures of you standing on the toilet!!! I have to admit that I was trying very hard to figure out what was on the back of your toilet! Arminda thought it was a book, and I was really hoping it was a pregnancy test!



It's the box from my contact solution actually.  It took me a minute to figure it out though.


----------



## ArmyMom23

Jajone said:


> Most of the ones with both of us are on the photopass I don't have yet.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> We saw aksunshine briefly at the Fireworks dessert party and another disboutiquer at Chef Mickey's. Sorry, don;t know her name, but she has 3 children a daughter and 2 boys named Tristan and Logan I think. That was all I saw all week for customs!



That was me that you met at Chef Mickey's, We met aksunshine at EPCOT, Now I need to post some photos but  we just got home last night.  You guys and AKsunshine were the only customs we saw as well.  I love the test track and the woody is soo cute.


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Shannon...yes, I saw the Ariel you made, but unfortunately...I was told it had to be the Princess Dress or nothing!  Of course both girls want to be Tink for Halloween... but DIL and I are going to use the Scallopinni skirt to base it on... It is so much fun having a sewing partner in crime!  (DIL)
> 
> Eagerly awaiting your next magnificent creation!
> 
> Nini



I picked up some seafoam fabric today.  Don't know when I'll get around to it, but I'll let you know when I have time to make it!


----------



## woodkins

Stepsisters Help Needed!! After seeing Taylor's Stepmother/Stepsisters Vida for 1900 Park Fare, my dd has informed me that she NEEDS one too!! With a little more than 2 weeks left  If anyone has a link to coloring pages for the stepsisters/stepmother I would really REALLY appreciate your sharing the link. I searched for a while but found nothing helpful.

Thanks sooooo much!!
-Krysta


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone know if there is a cinderella blue bird applique/ patch out there on the internet that can be ordered?  My DD really wants one on her pink cinderella dress, but this is the one applique (I do them by hand) that I can't get to look right and I just don't want it to mess up her dress.  Oh, I should mention we are leaving in a week!


----------



## ibesue

AQW said:


> *SERGER HELP PLEASE!*
> 
> I just bought a Brother 1034D and signed up for a serger class.  Got to class, got my machine threaded, tried to serge a chain... lower looper thread snapped.  Tried again, same thing.  Tried again, same thing.  I literally threaded, unthreaded, and rethreaded this stupid machine 40 times in two hours.  The instructor tried too, no dice.
> 
> Did I just get a lemon??  So many glowing reviews online for this machine, and I know some of you DISer ladies have the same machine... help!  Should I just return it and get another?  Or is there some little tip or trick I don't know that would make it work correctly?  Or should I just acknowledge that I'm hopeless and give up completely????
> 
> One small silver lining... if this one is just a lemon and I replace it with one that works, I will no longer be intimidated by the prospect of threading it... I've now threaded the darn thing so many times I could do it blindfolded!



I think maybe it is a lemon, especially if the instructor couldn't get it to work either.  




snubie said:


> Lately, I have had such a craving to return to WDW.  I know it really is not in the cards with the new baby arriving and Lauren starting Kindergarten next Fall.  The next Disney fix will have to wait until Spring 2011 and even then it will probably be a visit to family in Southern CA with a trip to DL tacked on.



Disneyland can be fun......



revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!



So C U T E!!!  I saw it on facebook and just love it!!



woodkins said:


> Stepsisters Help Needed!! After seeing Taylor's Stepmother/Stepsisters Vida for 1900 Park Fare, my dd has informed me that she NEEDS one too!! With a little more than 2 weeks left  If anyone has a link to coloring pages for the stepsisters/stepmother I would really REALLY appreciate your sharing the link. I searched for a while but found nothing helpful.
> 
> Thanks sooooo much!!
> -Krysta


I will see if I can find the one I sent to a digitizer.  I am making one too!


----------



## ibesue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know if there is a cinderella blue bird applique/ patch out there on the internet that can be ordered?  My DD really wants one on her pink cinderella dress, but this is the one applique (I do them by hand) that I can't get to look right and I just don't want it to mess up her dress.  Oh, I should mention we are leaving in a week!



Claire at Stitchontime has it.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

twob4him said:


>



Wow!  That's a lot of great stuff.  I  the B&B feliz!  And that bag you won is gorgeous.


----------



## carrie6466

sahm1000 said:


> I just bought my first Christmas gifts for the year!
> 
> I ordered the Cinderella's Castle Playset from the Disney store online.........does anyone else have it?  And I also got the Cinderella castle lego set......does anyone have any of those? My girls have always really liked legos but they don't like the different sets they have for kids their age.  They all seem like they are geared for boys.  I know some of them are more gender neutral but they don't want them.  I am hoping they will like this!



If you are talking about the playset they sell at WDW, we got it for DD last Christmas.  She loves it.



revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!



This is great!


----------



## candicenicole19

FInally got pictures of my Alice set!


























and here are some random Mostly Non-DIsney items that I have made recently:















































































I know there are a LOT of pictures!  Have not shared in a LONG time so I figured I would just take care of a lot with one post lol

Thanks for letting me share!

Candice


----------



## Jajone

ArmyMom23 said:


> That was me that you met at Chef Mickey's, We met aksunshine at EPCOT, Now I need to post some photos but  we just got home last night.  You guys and AKsunshine were the only customs we saw as well.  I love the test track and the woody is soo cute.


Welcome home. I have to apologize for not being very talkative. I was feeling yucky! Got home and had a double ear infection.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know if there is a cinderella blue bird applique/ patch out there on the internet that can be ordered?  My DD really wants one on her pink cinderella dress, but this is the one applique (I do them by hand) that I can't get to look right and I just don't want it to mess up her dress.  Oh, I should mention we are leaving in a week!



I see you got an answer, but Heather also put one on her dress and could maybe help you out.

Candice, LOVE your knit customs. Wish DD was a little younger and could wear those.


----------



## xdanielleax

candicenicole19 said:


> I know there are a LOT of pictures!  Have not shared in a LONG time so I figured I would just take care of a lot with one post lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice



Everything is adorable!  I was just wondering what pattern those hoodie knit dresses are?  They are too cute!  I've never really worked with knit.


----------



## candicenicole19

Thank You!


----------



## candicenicole19

The Knit dress pattern is the Olivia under dress by Farbenmix It is super easy and so much fun!  So many different ways to do it!  Thank you!


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

I am really really new to this!  Hoping that my Mum is going to help me get started or I can enroll on a course.  What I am really looking for is a pattern for a pillowcase type dress.  (Although one where I don't start with an actual pillowcase so that I can use fabric I like!)  Or some type of similar sun dress.  Nothing too complicated.  My daughter will be 8/9 when we go next year but she is very petite so I don't want anything to "frilly" although i wish I had found this thread a couple of years ago when we went!

I look forward to hearing from all you experts and hope that somebody can point me in the right direction xx


----------



## 2cutekidz

woodkins said:


> Stepsisters Help Needed!! After seeing Taylor's Stepmother/Stepsisters Vida for 1900 Park Fare, my dd has informed me that she NEEDS one too!! With a little more than 2 weeks left  If anyone has a link to coloring pages for the stepsisters/stepmother I would really REALLY appreciate your sharing the link. I searched for a while but found nothing helpful.
> 
> Thanks sooooo much!!
> -Krysta



That was my set   The stepmother was from clip art but the stepsisters I kinda made myself.  I'll see if I can find the clip art of the Stepmom for you.  Check disneyclips.com for clip art - it's probably on there too.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Calling all machine embroider-ers!! (is that a word?) 

I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried sewing their embroidery stabilizer scraps together to make one big continuous roll to re-use??

The thought has crossed my mind more than once, because my scrap box is heaping over and driving me crazy.  I never throw away a nice size scrap.  Yet, I find myself almost never using a scrap piece because I'm a little bit of a control freak about not filling the entire hoop.  No piece of scrap ever seems quite the right size to completely fill the hoop.  Know what I mean Vern?

Anyone ever do this?  I'd love to read the pros and cons...my biggest worry is this isn't going to be worth the time, but I'd sure love to re-use these scraps too!


----------



## Stephres

Just got back from a quick weekend trip and look who we ran into!






Stacy saw us in line and we got to sit together in the laugh room. Jackson and Megan really hit it off and I wish we could have spent more time together. We had to get back home right after that.

We also saw this in the back lot tour at the studios. I tried to snap as many pictures as I could. I yelled, "slow down!"
















Megan and I spotted this in Walt attraction:






Look what we found in England! Megan made the cutest face so I had to get them.






I tried to make a charm skirt like Shannon's and it ended up a little short but it was good on a hot day:






And this is Jacob walking in "slow motion" like they do in the dramatic scene of a movie. We were getting in line for mission space (green side, please!).






I was thinking of doing a mini-trip report but I think I just covered all the highlights, lol! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ibesue said:


> Claire at Stitchontime has it.



I should have told you that I don't have an embroidery machine.  I was looking for one already done that I can purchase.


----------



## revrob

Diz-Mommy said:


> Calling all machine embroider-ers!! (is that a word?)
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried sewing their embroidery stabilizer scraps together to make one big continuous roll to re-use??
> 
> The thought has crossed my mind more than once, because my scrap box is heaping over and driving me crazy.  I never throw away a nice size scrap.  Yet, I find myself almost never using a scrap piece because I'm a little bit of a control freak about not filling the entire hoop.  No piece of scrap ever seems quite the right size to completely fill the hoop.  Know what I mean Vern?
> 
> Anyone ever do this?  I'd love to read the pros and cons...my biggest worry is this isn't going to be worth the time, but I'd sure love to re-use these scraps too!



I've never considered this.  I just throw the pieces away.  I don't feel like I have a big enoug space to store all of the stuff that I have (yardage wise) and keep scraps under control as well.  SO, scraps usually go in the trash.  Certainly with stabilizers & such - often times with fabrics as well.  Unless it's big enough to cut out a bodice, I usually toss it.



Stephres said:


> Just got back from a quick weekend trip and look who we ran into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy saw us in line and we got to sit together in the laugh room. Jackson and Megan really hit it off and I wish we could have spent more time together. We had to get back home right after that.
> 
> We also saw this in the back lot tour at the studios. I tried to snap as many pictures as I could. I yelled, "slow down!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan and I spotted this in Walt attraction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what we found in England! Megan made the cutest face so I had to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make a charm skirt like Shannon's and it ended up a little short but it was good on a hot day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Jacob walking in "slow motion" like they do in the dramatic scene of a movie. We were getting in line for mission space (green side, please!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a mini-trip report but I think I just covered all the highlights, lol! Hope everyone had a great weekend!



It looks like you had a GREAT time!  Don't you just love that back stage area?  I wanted to hop off the bus and take a good look around and maybe look over the shoulder of some of the cast memebers fortunate enough to work there!


----------



## ireland_nicole

ArmyMom23 said:


> That was me that you met at Chef Mickey's, We met aksunshine at EPCOT, Now I need to post some photos but  we just got home last night.  You guys and AKsunshine were the only customs we saw as well.  I love the test track and the woody is soo cute.


everything is so cute; love the dress!



candicenicole19 said:


> FInally got pictures of my Alice set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some random Mostly Non-DIsney items that I have made recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are a LOT of pictures!  Have not shared in a LONG time so I figured I would just take care of a lot with one post lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice


Cute!  The pants for the ALice are to die for; love the knit customs; I'm still scared about knits, are they as bad as I think?


Sweet Pea UK said:


> I am really really new to this!  Hoping that my Mum is going to help me get started or I can enroll on a course.  What I am really looking for is a pattern for a pillowcase type dress.  (Although one where I don't start with an actual pillowcase so that I can use fabric I like!)  Or some type of similar sun dress.  Nothing too complicated.  My daughter will be 8/9 when we go next year but she is very petite so I don't want anything to "frilly" although i wish I had found this thread a couple of years ago when we went!
> 
> I look forward to hearing from all you experts and hope that somebody can point me in the right direction xx


Welcome!!  check the bookmarks on the first page, there are some good tutorials.  Another place a lot of us get great patterns from is www.youcanmakethis.com  they are ebook patterns and you print out the pieces you need (it's easier than it sounds.)  The easiest to follow, imho, are those by carla c.  you can just search her on the site.  the easiest things are probably the simply sweet, the easy fit pants, and the aline, but none of them are too complicated.  You Can do this, I promise!!


Diz-Mommy said:


> Calling all machine embroider-ers!! (is that a word?)
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried sewing their embroidery stabilizer scraps together to make one big continuous roll to re-use??
> 
> The thought has crossed my mind more than once, because my scrap box is heaping over and driving me crazy.  I never throw away a nice size scrap.  Yet, I find myself almost never using a scrap piece because I'm a little bit of a control freak about not filling the entire hoop.  No piece of scrap ever seems quite the right size to completely fill the hoop.  Know what I mean Vern?
> 
> Anyone ever do this?  I'd love to read the pros and cons...my biggest worry is this isn't going to be worth the time, but I'd sure love to re-use these scraps too!



As long as scraps are long enough to cover the hoop in one direction, I will use them over and just overlap them.  I find it works best with well starched cotton.  I learned this tip from the instructor at my stabilizer class.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Thanks!!

I'm loving seeing all the cute children in their custom Disney duds!!  I could get hooked on this thread!

Stephres, it looks like you had a very fun trip!!  I'm glad I'm not the only one that drolls over that sewing room on the BL tour  I could just about hop right off the bus and stay there the rest of the day.

My boys would totally flip over those Charlie and Lola stuffies.  That is one of our favorite shows.  It makes me sad the Disney Channel seems to be phasing it out.


----------



## Sapper383

Sweet Pea UK said:


> I am really really new to this!  Hoping that my Mum is going to help me get started or I can enroll on a course.  What I am really looking for is a pattern for a pillowcase type dress.  (Although one where I don't start with an actual pillowcase so that I can use fabric I like!)  Or some type of similar sun dress.  Nothing too complicated.  My daughter will be 8/9 when we go next year but she is very petite so I don't want anything to "frilly" although i wish I had found this thread a couple of years ago when we went!
> 
> I look forward to hearing from all you experts and hope that somebody can point me in the right direction xx



Glad you joined us....I'm new to sewing myself, only started about a month ago. I don't even have my own machine....I have my mother in laws.

I started with the pillow case dress, the tutorial is on the first page. The lovely people on this board then pointed me in the direction of www.youcanmakethis.com and the Carla C patterns, they are realy easy and look fab I started making dresses and today I have nearly finished my first easy fit pants and a top.

If you have any questions this is a fab thread and everyone are soooo helpful and supportive.

happy sewing


----------



## ireland_nicole

ladies, I have a question:

I'm planning to start outfits for a big give tonight, and I am making sisters stripwork dresses.

By carla's measurements, both girls are size 1 in the bodice, but one girl is a 3 for length and one is a 5.

I was thinking of going with the 1 or the 2 in the bodice, but also printing out the size bodice that would correspond to the skirt, so that it would be long enough, and then trace around and cut down the width and arm slope down to the smaller size, if that makes sense.  Then I was going to use the small size width of the strips, but the longer length.

What do y'all think?  Is this what you would do?  Or do you have a better idea?  Believe me, I'm totally open to suggestions


----------



## Sapper383

Here is my latest dress, for Animal Kingdom











excuse my DD's face, she's not very well, had to have the day off school but she wanted to try the dress on and pose for a picture.

I have also nearly finished DD's nemo easy fit pants and I need to make a top to match.

I still have to make DD's tinkerbell ( yes she has finally decided which fairy she wants to be) outfit, I've cut out the pattern just waiting for the material to arrive from ebay. I promissed her I would make this outfit so she can wear it when she has her hair, make up and nails done at the bibbidi bobbidi boutique....I couldn't justify the £200 dollars for the full package so 
compromised on making her a faries outfit.

I am also waiting for little einstines material, it's comming from the US....I hope it comes soon as I want to make a twirl dress for our breakfast at Hollywood and Vine.

I have cut out the material for my DS's supper sluth tshirt....but still worried about doing it right!!

So much to do and so little time....aaarrgghhh

but on the other hand I will be with the mouse very soon


----------



## busy mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> ladies, I have a question:
> 
> I'm planning to start outfits for a big give tonight, and I am making sisters stripwork dresses.
> 
> By carla's measurements, both girls are size 1 in the bodice, but one girl is a 3 for length and one is a 5.
> 
> I was thinking of going with the 1 or the 2 in the bodice, but also printing out the size bodice that would correspond to the skirt, so that it would be long enough, and then trace around and cut down the width and arm slope down to the smaller size, if that makes sense.  Then I was going to use the small size width of the strips, but the longer length.
> 
> What do y'all think?  Is this what you would do?  Or do you have a better idea?  Believe me, I'm totally open to suggestions



I'm not sure if this will  help, but Maddie measures size 6m in this dress, but I have been making the size two and it isn't too big.  I did this to be able to put a shirt underneath and in case she decides to grow.   I think what you are planning on doing will work, but I am definitely not an expert.


----------



## emcreative

I just got back from Joann's for the buy one get one notions...I wanted to get stabilizers, etc...OMFreakingGoodness, do you know that they made me to each set in a separate transaction?!?!?  Otherwise, I'd have gotten like a 12.99 stabilizer and they'd have given me the 1.39 elastic for free.

That was way too big an ordeal.  Combined with searching for the non-existant girls short sleeved white tee, and looking for jeans for a picky almost-teen...I need a Xanax and a nap.


----------



## busy mommy

revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!



I love this!


----------



## busy mommy

emcreative said:


> I just got back from Joann's for the buy one get one notions...I wanted to get stabilizers, etc...OMFreakingGoodness, do you know that they made me to each set in a separate transaction?!?!?  Otherwise, I'd have gotten like a 12.99 stabilizer and they'd have given me the 1.39 elastic for free.
> 
> That was way too big an ordeal.  Combined with searching for the non-existant girls short sleeved white tee, and looking for jeans for a picky almost-teen...I need a Xanax and a nap.



What size is your picky almost teen?  My picky almost teen will only wear jeans from Aeropostle.  they are actually the only ones that fit right now.  They have them on sale all the time and almost always have an extra coupon floating around somewhere.  I never pay more than $15 for a pair.


----------



## busy mommy

VBAndrea said:


> ...but just wanted everyone to know we got all our ADRs!  The only one that was off in time was 1900 Park Fare ~ I wanted 5pm on our arrival night and instead got 7:50pm.  I was just hoping to get the kids in bed a little earlier.
> 
> All other times were within 15 minutes of what I wanted.
> 
> Here is what we have:
> 
> Sun Dec 6 1900 PF 7:50pm (wanted 5pm)
> Mon Dec 7 Coral Reef 11:45am (wanted 12pm)
> Tues Dec 8 Akershus 5pm (exact!)
> Thurs Dec 10 Tusker 8:10am (wanted 8am)
> Fri Dec 11 Crystal Palace 8:05am (wanted 8am)
> Fri Dec 11 Boma 9pm (exact)
> 
> I may change Boma.  It's our last park night so didn't want to do an early dinner, but 9pm might be too late.  I'd really like to try it though.  Wed I just planned on doing CS (DHS in am and AK in evening).  Hmmm, maybe I should change to Picnic in the Park at AK and cancel Boma.  I'll have to think about that.
> 
> On Sat we might do breakfast at the Swan (features two characters and is cheap) and then we'll do Downtown Disney and leave in the afternoon.
> 
> Now must come up with some customs -- Crystal Palace wan't chosen until yesterday when dd decided she wanted to do it after all (never mind I asked her a few times before that and it was an  immediate "no").




Yeah!!!  Isn't it a relief  to have those done.


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!


It is so pretty! Hannah just saw this and wanted to know if it is for her! I guess I need to make her some princess sundresses. We can probably wear them all winter long. 


ArmyMom23 said:


> That was me that you met at Chef Mickey's, We met aksunshine at EPCOT, Now I need to post some photos but  we just got home last night.  You guys and AKsunshine were the only customs we saw as well.  I love the test track and the woody is soo cute.


That dress is really pretty. 



candicenicole19 said:


> FInally got pictures of my Alice set!


I love the Olivias!! Where do you get all your cute knit fabrics from?



Stephres said:


> Just got back from a quick weekend trip and look who we ran into!


How fun that you got to meet Stacy! I love her smile in the Charlie and Lola pic. 


Sapper383 said:


> Here is my latest dress, for Animal Kingdom


What a cute dress! Those fabric panels are perfect!
Happy sewing to you. Sounds like you will be doing alot of it. 



emcreative said:


> I just got back from Joann's for the buy one get one notions...I wanted to get stabilizers, etc...OMFreakingGoodness, do you know that they made me to each set in a separate transaction?!?!?  Otherwise, I'd have gotten like a 12.99 stabilizer and they'd have given me the 1.39 elastic for free.
> 
> That was way too big an ordeal.  Combined with searching for the non-existant girls short sleeved white tee, and looking for jeans for a picky almost-teen...I need a Xanax and a nap.


This is why I just buy the notions when they are 50 percent off notions. They have that sale pretty often, and it is much less of a hassle than the buy 1 get 1 free. All the Joann's seem to have different policies on it. Hope you got some good stuff. I wish I lived closer to Joanns just to go in case I needed something. I'd imagine the crowds in New Orleans were probably crazy today too. Hope you got your nap!


----------



## snubie

emcreative said:


> I just got back from Joann's for the buy one get one notions...I wanted to get stabilizers, etc...OMFreakingGoodness, do you know that they made me to each set in a separate transaction?!?!?  Otherwise, I'd have gotten like a 12.99 stabilizer and they'd have given me the 1.39 elastic for free.
> 
> That was way too big an ordeal.  Combined with searching for the non-existant girls short sleeved white tee, and looking for jeans for a picky almost-teen...I need a Xanax and a nap.



Frustrating, isn't it?  I had the same experience yesterday.


----------



## sahm1000

Question for bowmakers!


I am making hairbows for both of my daughters soccer teams (I know - I've lost my mind).  The bows I buy for my girls are always nice and stiff....how do they get them that way?  Do they starch and iron the ribbon before making it into a bow?  Any help would be appreciated!  TIA


----------



## *Toadstool*

ireland_nicole said:


> ladies, I have a question:
> 
> I'm planning to start outfits for a big give tonight, and I am making sisters stripwork dresses.
> 
> By carla's measurements, both girls are size 1 in the bodice, but one girl is a 3 for length and one is a 5.
> 
> I was thinking of going with the 1 or the 2 in the bodice, but also printing out the size bodice that would correspond to the skirt, so that it would be long enough, and then trace around and cut down the width and arm slope down to the smaller size, if that makes sense.  Then I was going to use the small size width of the strips, but the longer length.
> 
> What do y'all think?  Is this what you would do?  Or do you have a better idea?  Believe me, I'm totally open to suggestions


I would print out the smaller size and the bigger size like you said. Then I would just lengthen the smaller size bodice to the length of the bigger sized one. Does that make sense? It would seem easier to just add a couple of inches onto the smaller size that tracing the armholes onto the bigger size.


----------



## *Toadstool*

sahm1000 said:


> Question for bowmakers!
> 
> 
> I am making hairbows for both of my daughters soccer teams (I know - I've lost my mind).  The bows I buy for my girls are always nice and stiff....how do they get them that way?  Do they starch and iron the ribbon before making it into a bow?  Any help would be appreciated!  TIA


You can just starch them, and let them dry. That is what I have heard people tell me they do. For the corkers they starch, wrap on dowels, and then bake in the oven on low heat. I don't actually make bows, but one of my friends just started and was talking to me about it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sapper383 said:


> Here is my latest dress, for Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my DD's face, she's not very well, had to have the day off school but she wanted to try the dress on and pose for a picture.
> 
> I have also nearly finished DD's nemo easy fit pants and I need to make a top to match.
> 
> I still have to make DD's tinkerbell ( yes she has finally decided which fairy she wants to be) outfit, I've cut out the pattern just waiting for the material to arrive from ebay. I promissed her I would make this outfit so she can wear it when she has her hair, make up and nails done at the bibbidi bobbidi boutique....I couldn't justify the £200 dollars for the full package so
> compromised on making her a faries outfit.
> 
> I am also waiting for little einstines material, it's comming from the US....I hope it comes soon as I want to make a twirl dress for our breakfast at Hollywood and Vine.
> 
> I have cut out the material for my DS's supper sluth tshirt....but still worried about doing it right!!
> 
> So much to do and so little time....aaarrgghhh
> 
> but on the other hand I will be with the mouse very soon


You're doing great!!! Love what you've finished so far.



*Toadstool* said:


> I would print out the smaller size and the bigger size like you said. Then I would just lengthen the smaller size bodice to the length of the bigger sized one. Does that make sense? It would seem easier to just add a couple of inches onto the smaller size that tracing the armholes onto the bigger size.



Thanks; you said what I was thinking and then messed up (i hate brain fog)... I'll do like you said, probably tape one onto the other to lengthen.  Thanks!  I'm tempted to make it just a little big, but then if they don't want to wear the extra shirts I don't want them "gappy", and I know it's still pretty warm at the very beginning of october.  The examples the mom liked were all shown sleeveless w/ out any shirts underneath, so I'm thinking that's probably how she wants to wear em.


----------



## carrie6466

Nothing fancy, just a skort I made for dd to wear to school on Wednesday.  She picked the fabric and now won't try it on again


----------



## kathyell

revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!



Love the Cinderella dress. So pretty and yet so comfy and easy to move in!



candicenicole19 said:


>



This one is my favorite! So great. Love the lettuce leaf edges. Those are always so pretty on knit items.

No idea how I lost my multi-quote for Scrapper383's AK dress, but that one was great too!


----------



## emcreative

busy mommy said:


> What size is your picky almost teen?  My picky almost teen will only wear jeans from Aeropostle.  they are actually the only ones that fit right now.  They have them on sale all the time and almost always have an extra coupon floating around somewhere.  I never pay more than $15 for a pair.




We were able to find her 4 pair...the problem is that she needs like a 12 (jrs/womens)  short, and cares about style.  I couldn't believe it, we actually had the best luck with LEI's at Walmart!


----------



## emcreative

carrie6466 said:


> Nothing fancy, just a skort I made for dd to wear to school on Wednesday.  She picked the fabric and now won't try it on again



So cute!  And lol about your little model!


----------



## ireland_nicole

carrie6466 said:


> Nothing fancy, just a skort I made for dd to wear to school on Wednesday.  She picked the fabric and now won't try it on again


cute!


kathyell said:


> Love the Cinderella dress. So pretty and yet so comfy and easy to move in!
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my favorite! So great. Love the lettuce leaf edges. Those are always so pretty on knitted items.
> 
> No idea how I lost my multi-quote for Scrapper383's AK dress, but that one was great too!



I forgot to ask before, for the lettuce edge; do you just keep the fabric stretched while running it through the rolled hem on the serger?


----------



## woodkins

sahm1000 said:


> Question for bowmakers!
> 
> 
> I am making hairbows for both of my daughters soccer teams (I know - I've lost my mind).  The bows I buy for my girls are always nice and stiff....how do they get them that way?  Do they starch and iron the ribbon before making it into a bow?  Any help would be appreciated!  TIA



I have used a spray called Stiffen Stuff that I bought at Michaels (they also have it at Joann/AC Moore). You make your bow and then spray it and let it dry. I actually don't use it on new bows, I use it on older bows that have gotten floppy. I stuff them with tissue paper and spray them. Unfortunately for me my 7 year old has informed me that she will NOT wear bows any more. I was expecting it since NO ONE here wears bows at all, so 7 years was a small miracle for me.


----------



## *Toadstool*

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks; you said what I was thinking and then messed up (i hate brain fog)... I'll do like you said, probably tape one onto the other to lengthen.  Thanks!  I'm tempted to make it just a little big, but then if they don't want to wear the extra shirts I don't want them "gappy", and I know it's still pretty warm at the very beginning of october.  The examples the mom liked were all shown sleeveless w/ out any shirts underneath, so I'm thinking that's probably how she wants to wear em.


Maybe you could make the size 2, and put elastic in the underarm part? I have a couple of patterns that do that. It makes it fit better if it is a little big under the arms. You just sew a row of straight stitching and pass the elastic through and secure the 2 ends after you have it gathered a little bit.


----------



## tadamom

revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!



LLLLLOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEE IT!!!!  It's gorgeous Shannon!  Can't wait for it to arrive along with another Princess!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!



  I love all the sundress princesses.  



revrob said:


> You are SO SWEET!  Seriously!
> Did you see the Ariel I did?  (not in seafoam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next creation will be Tinkerbell - I have one to make for a Big Give.  Hoping to have it done this week!



I don't think I commented on this before.  I really like it - esp. the shells.



candicenicole19 said:


> FInally got pictures of my Alice set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some random Mostly Non-DIsney items that I have made recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are a LOT of pictures!  Have not shared in a LONG time so I figured I would just take care of a lot with one post lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice


I always love your stuff.  Alice is great, but I think my favorites are Hello Kitty & Fancy Nancy.  That polka dot knit is great.



Sapper383 said:


> Here is my latest dress, for Animal Kingdom



I love the panels you used.  Such a cute outfit!


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> Maybe you could make the size 2, and put elastic in the underarm part? I have a couple of patterns that do that. It makes it fit better if it is a little big under the arms. You just sew a row of straight stitching and pass the elastic through and secure the 2 ends after you have it gathered a little bit.



you say that like it's an easy thing LOL.  I know the Vida does that, but you put the elastic through the casing before you sew up the sides, right?  I'm not sure how you could make that work with the stripwork bodice; would you sew it like normal, and then pin the elastic in place on one side, sew it to secure, then run through the casing, gather and then secure on the other end?  All the stitching would be rubbing against her skin though, right?  I'm sorry, I'm just slow on the uptake and confused


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.    Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.













Got food?





















Yesterday was dd6's birthday (and our anniversary).  Thankfully the rain they kept promising us didn't really happen so the 'beach' party got to go on as planned.
Her dress:




The flip flops they decorated:


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> Just got back from a quick weekend trip and look who we ran into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy saw us in line and we got to sit together in the laugh room. Jackson and Megan really hit it off and I wish we could have spent more time together. We had to get back home right after that.
> 
> We also saw this in the back lot tour at the studios. I tried to snap as many pictures as I could. I yelled, "slow down!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan and I spotted this in Walt attraction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what we found in England! Megan made the cutest face so I had to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make a charm skirt like Shannon's and it ended up a little short but it was good on a hot day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Jacob walking in "slow motion" like they do in the dramatic scene of a movie. We were getting in line for mission space (green side, please!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a mini-trip report but I think I just covered all the highlights, lol! Hope everyone had a great weekend!



Steph - So glad you had a great trip! I mentioned that Stacy B was going to be there the same time as you so I am happy you both met up!!! Awesome!

Shannon - LOVE the new dress.....fit for a princess!!! 

100 acre Princess - I bought a Hungry Caterpillar sheet set....I think I found it discounted last spring....I totally have to do something with it! Thanks for the inspiration....I love  your dress and capris~ and you DD looks very happy in it!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Stephres...I think I saw you, were you in MK today (Monday?)  If it wasn't your DD, it was someone else with the same exact outfit, complete with the Mickey sticker in the middle of the black Minnie face.  My yougest DD was wearing a custom too...a multi-print Minnie fabric twirl skirt and white t with a Minnie on it.  I've got pics, but they're on my iphone, and I'm not too proficient yet on moving them to the computer except on Facebook.  LOL  Anyway, the outfit caught our attention because she looked so cute, and my kids commented on it too.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Sapper383 said:


> Here is my latest dress, for Animal Kingdom



Very cute.  That panel is an awesome find, wherever you got it.  I've never seen a safari one like that.




candicenicole19 said:


> The Knit dress pattern is the Olivia under dress by Farbenmix It is super easy and so much fun!  So many different ways to do it!  Thank you!



They are all soo cute!  I can never find good printed knits.  Do you have to have a serger to do this pattern?  It looks like with the lettuce edging it would require a serger.


----------



## anggye

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.    Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got food?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the hungry caterpiller DD3 starts preschool next year and I know what custom to make!!


----------



## anggye

candicenicole19 said:


> FInally got pictures of my Alice set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some random Mostly Non-DIsney items that I have made recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are a LOT of pictures!  Have not shared in a LONG time so I figured I would just take care of a lot with one post lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice



Oh pretty!! I love that Alice set and Fancy Nancy is so cute, I love the hoodie!


----------



## Stephres

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Stephres...I think I saw you, were you in MK today (Monday?)  If it wasn't your DD, it was someone else with the same exact outfit, complete with the Mickey sticker in the middle of the black Minnie face.  My yougest DD was wearing a custom too...a multi-print Minnie fabric twirl skirt and white t with a Minnie on it.  I've got pics, but they're on my iphone, and I'm not too proficient yet on moving them to the computer except on Facebook.  LOL  Anyway, the outfit caught our attention because she looked so cute, and my kids commented on it too.



Cute little blonde in a twirly patchwork skirt? We saw you! I am so scared to approach anyone because what if they just bought it off of ebay and thinks I am a nut? I wish I would have stopped because Megan and I both looked at each other to say how cute your daughter looked. 

Yes, the first day Megan got a bunch of mickey stickers and they went smack in the middle of whatever she was wearing, whether it matched or not. She had fun today passing out the ones she didn't wear though.


----------



## mickimousemama

woodkins said:


> Stepsisters Help Needed!! After seeing Taylor's Stepmother/Stepsisters Vida for 1900 Park Fare, my dd has informed me that she NEEDS one too!! With a little more than 2 weeks left  If anyone has a link to coloring pages for the stepsisters/stepmother I would really REALLY appreciate your sharing the link. I searched for a while but found nothing helpful.
> 
> Thanks sooooo much!!
> -Krysta



Krysta,

Here is a ink to a few images you might be able to use to make appliques.

http://disney-clipart.com/Cinderella/jpg/stepfamily.gif

http://disney-clipart.com/Cinderella/jpg/anastasia.gif

http://disney-clipart.com/Cinderella/jpg/drizella.gif

Also I am quite sure that HeatherSue has some quite adorable step-sister/step mom appliques


----------



## cydswipe

sahm1000 said:


> Question for bowmakers!
> 
> 
> I am making hairbows for both of my daughters soccer teams (I know - I've lost my mind).  The bows I buy for my girls are always nice and stiff....how do they get them that way?  Do they starch and iron the ribbon before making it into a bow?  Any help would be appreciated!  TIA




I make tons and tons of hair thingys for my girls and I also have a nice size home business...

I would try good 'ole Aqua Net hairspray...

I use Stiffen Stuff, as well... can leave residue though...

Give hairspray a try...

HTH!


----------



## ireland_nicole

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.    Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got food?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was dd6's birthday (and our anniversary).  Thankfully the rain they kept promising us didn't really happen so the 'beach' party got to go on as planned.
> Her dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flip flops they decorated:



Holey Guacamole!  That outfit is awesome!!


----------



## DznyDreamz

Good evening everyone,

I really love everything that has been posted. You are all so inspiring!! 

DD8's specifications for the MNSSHP was a  "not too pirate-y, not too pricess-ey" dress.  So I came up with this:  I think I am going to shorten the skirt, it falls a little too long on her knees

I plan to have her wear either a pink tank top or tshirt depending on the weather under the vest.  

She is doing the Pirates League the afternoon of the party so I am not sure if we will dress it up with some chains and bracelets or just see how she ends up.  It has some imperfections, but I'm happy with the overall result.


----------



## ncmomof2

*Toadstool* said:


> You can just starch them, and let them dry. That is what I have heard people tell me they do. For the corkers they starch, wrap on dowels, and then bake in the oven on low heat. I don't actually make bows, but one of my friends just started and was talking to me about it.




I make corkers and you do not have to starch the ribbon before bake.  It is not necessary and it would probably stink up your house!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Need some advice.  I am making 2 dresses and both I am using the simply sweet bodice.  It calls for underlining, lining and fashion fabric.  Do I really need the underling?  I think it might be too warm for 3 layers.  Does it lay okay with just 2 layers?  Any avice?

Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

DznyDreamz said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I really love everything that has been posted. You are all so inspiring!!
> 
> DD8's specifications for the MNSSHP was a  "not too pirate-y, not too pricess-ey" dress.  So I came up with this:  I think I am going to shorten the skirt, it falls a little too long on her knees
> 
> I plan to have her wear either a pink tank top or tshirt depending on the weather under the vest.
> 
> She is doing the Pirates League the afternoon of the party so I am not sure if we will dress it up with some chains and bracelets or just see how she ends up.  It has some imperfections, but I'm happy with the overall result.



cute!!  I think it tows the line perfectly between pirate and princess


----------



## NaeNae

Totally OT:

I just sent some of you fellow disboutiquers an email concerning Susan G Komen Race for the Cure.  I hope I didn't offend anyone by doing so. TIA

Kathy


----------



## Mirb1214

The instructions I have for a pettiskirt calls for Nylon Chiffon.  I went to Joanns and Hobby Lobby this weekend and they both only had Polyester Chiffon.  What's the difference in the two?  HL has the Poly Chiffon on sale this week for $2.99 yd but I don't want to get it if it won't work well.  What do ya'll think??


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Truely amazing things posted!! Very hungry Caterpillar - cute knit dresses - Sharon that Cindy is beautiful!!! I could go on and On!! Steph, your weekend sounds like so much fun!! I was at the beach, but would rather be at Disney!!

Here is Eliz in her easy fit princesses I made for her bday! Its always fun to post an actual model in the outfit!





This weekend we shared our TINY little beach house with our cousin and her family with 5 of the kids there! It was a blast! We did the beach, boardwalk, mini golf - fun fun fun - I hate it that the summer is over!
Hannah and I enjoying some french bread and cheese for lunch!




Tim insisting that since he had 2 straws it was for me to share his drink with him - even his beloved rootbeer!!








And this morning we took a try at one of those surrey carts! What fun!





Why does summer have to end!!!!


----------



## revrob

Mirb1214 said:


> The instructions I have for a pettiskirt calls for Nylon Chiffon.  I went to Joanns and Hobby Lobby this weekend and they both only had Polyester Chiffon.  What's the difference in the two?  HL has the Poly Chiffon on sale this week for $2.99 yd but I don't want to get it if it won't work well.  What do ya'll think??



You DEFINITELY need nylon and not polyester chiffon.  The reason is that the nylon does not unravel.  Because of the way the pettiskirt is made, there will be raw edges exposed.  If you use anything that unravels, the raw edgess will be a mess.  The only place I've seen the nylon to purchase is online.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## jham

busy mommy said:


> I really like my new a-line pattern.  This is what I made today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I want to make something for Abbie, my eleven year old.  She likes the round neck.  Is this pattern as easy as the other ones?



That is so cute!  But where did you get your bedding?  My DD12 would LOVE that!



revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!



Gorgeous Shannon!



Stephres said:


> Just got back from a quick weekend trip and look who we ran into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy saw us in line and we got to sit together in the laugh room. Jackson and Megan really hit it off and I wish we could have spent more time together. We had to get back home right after that.
> 
> Megan and I spotted this in Walt attraction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what we found in England! Megan made the cutest face so I had to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make a charm skirt like Shannon's and it ended up a little short but it was good on a hot day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Jacob walking in "slow motion" like they do in the dramatic scene of a movie. We were getting in line for mission space (green side, please!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a mini-trip report but I think I just covered all the highlights, lol! Hope everyone had a great weekend!



So fun!  I'm glad you ran into Stacy and got to meet the boys!  Tell Megan we love her Charlie and Lola.  I almost got those for Lily when we were there.  I got her a Charlie and Lola tee shirt instead.


----------



## *Toadstool*

ireland_nicole said:


> you say that like it's an easy thing LOL.  I know the Vida does that, but you put the elastic through the casing before you sew up the sides, right?  I'm not sure how you could make that work with the stripwork bodice; would you sew it like normal, and then pin the elastic in place on one side, sew it to secure, then run through the casing, gather and then secure on the other end?  All the stitching would be rubbing against her skin though, right?  I'm sorry, I'm just slow on the uptake and confused


You would do it just like the Vida. You make the casing before you put the elastic through. Take a safety pin and pull it through there to make the gathers. I'm not sure how the stripwork bodice is made, but on the simply sweet you can construct the entire bodice and then add the casing before you put the skirt on. You just sew a straight line of stitching. If your elastic is 1/4 of an inch sew a little more than 1/4 of an inch away from the edge of the bodice. Then secure the elastic with a few stitches and backstitches on one end. Then pull the elastic to make the gathers, and then sew the other end the same way. Then you cut the tail of the elastic off. I wouldn't worry about the stitches rubbing on her skin. It really isn't that many stitches. If you are worried you could just use cotton thread. Hope that makes sense. I know revrob said she has done it on the simply sweet before, so maybe she could explain better if I am not making sense. I do that alot. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.    Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.


That is adorable! Must have taken you alot of time to do all of those appliques. It definitely looks worth it. I'm sure her teacher will love it!
Love your DD's moflops!



cydswipe said:


> I make tons and tons of hair thingys for my girls and I also have a nice size home business...
> 
> I would try good 'ole Aqua Net hairspray...
> 
> I use Stiffen Stuff, as well... can leave residue though...
> 
> Give hairspray a try...
> 
> HTH!


Just wanted to say that some kids are allergic to aqua net or any hairspray. 
I can't even use hairspray on myself because DD breaks out.



Mirb1214 said:


> The instructions I have for a pettiskirt calls for Nylon Chiffon.  I went to Joanns and Hobby Lobby this weekend and they both only had Polyester Chiffon.  What's the difference in the two?  HL has the Poly Chiffon on sale this week for $2.99 yd but I don't want to get it if it won't work well.  What do ya'll think??


afc express sells nylon chiffon. Polyester will fray.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning we took a try at one of those surrey carts! What fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does summer have to end!!!!


Wow. Her easy fits match that shirt so well! It looks really cute together.
Looks like you guys know how to have fun!
We have pretty much completely skipped the beach so far because of Hannah's allergies and eczema. I'm hoping it will stay hot long enough for us to be able to go once her skin calms down. Your trip sure made me miss the beach!


----------



## MouseTriper

ArmyMom23 said:


> That was me that you met at Chef Mickey's, We met aksunshine at EPCOT, Now I need to post some photos but  we just got home last night.  You guys and AKsunshine were the only customs we saw as well.  I love the test track and the woody is soo cute.


Ohhh you have 3 little cuties there!!!!  Adorable and the outfits are pretty darn cute too.  I hope you share more pictures soon!!! 



candicenicole19 said:


> FInally got pictures of my Alice set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are a LOT of pictures!  Have not shared in a LONG time so I figured I would just take care of a lot with one post lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice


Wow..you sure have been busy.  I love everything. So so cute!



Stephres said:


> Just got back from a quick weekend trip and look who we ran into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy saw us in line and we got to sit together in the laugh room. Jackson and Megan really hit it off and I wish we could have spent more time together. We had to get back home right after that.
> Look what we found in England! Megan made the cutest face so I had to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make a charm skirt like Shannon's and it ended up a little short but it was good on a hot day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Jacob walking in "slow motion" like they do in the dramatic scene of a movie. We were getting in line for mission space (green side, please!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a mini-trip report but I think I just covered all the highlights, lol! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


Awwww how cute that you ran ino Stacy and her two little handsome guys.  That is such a cute picture.  Megan looks so cute too.  Glad you posted a pic of Jacob too...I almost thought maybe it was just a mother-daughter trip.  LOL


----------



## MouseTriper

Sapper383 said:


> Here is my latest dress, for Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my DD's face, she's not very well, had to have the day off school but she wanted to try the dress on and pose for a picture.
> 
> I have also nearly finished DD's nemo easy fit pants and I need to make a top to match.
> 
> I still have to make DD's tinkerbell ( yes she has finally decided which fairy she wants to be) outfit, I've cut out the pattern just waiting for the material to arrive from ebay. I promissed her I would make this outfit so she can wear it when she has her hair, make up and nails done at the bibbidi bobbidi boutique....I couldn't justify the £200 dollars for the full package so
> compromised on making her a faries outfit.
> 
> I am also waiting for little einstines material, it's comming from the US....I hope it comes soon as I want to make a twirl dress for our breakfast at Hollywood and Vine.
> 
> I have cut out the material for my DS's supper sluth tshirt....but still worried about doing it right!!
> 
> So much to do and so little time....aaarrgghhh
> 
> but on the other hand I will be with the mouse very soon


So cute, I love the fabric you found!!!  Really cool.



carrie6466 said:


> Nothing fancy, just a skort I made for dd to wear to school on Wednesday.  She picked the fabric and now won't try it on again


That turned out really cute! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.    Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was dd6's birthday (and our anniversary).  Thankfully the rain they kept promising us didn't really happen so the 'beach' party got to go on as planned.
> Her dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flip flops they decorated:


Both of those turned out REALLY super cute. 



DznyDreamz said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I really love everything that has been posted. You are all so inspiring!!
> 
> DD8's specifications for the MNSSHP was a  "not too pirate-y, not too pricess-ey" dress.  So I came up with this:  I think I am going to shorten the skirt, it falls a little too long on her knees
> 
> I plan to have her wear either a pink tank top or tshirt depending on the weather under the vest.
> 
> She is doing the Pirates League the afternoon of the party so I am not sure if we will dress it up with some chains and bracelets or just see how she ends up.  It has some imperfections, but I'm happy with the overall result.


Hey I have some of that pink pirate fabric, I haven't made anything with it yet though.  I think you did a great job.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!Here is Eliz in her easy fit princesses I made for her bday! Its always fun to post an actual model in the outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend we shared our TINY little beach house with our cousin and her family with 5 of the kids there! It was a blast! We did the beach, boardwalk, mini golf - fun fun fun - I hate it that the summer is over!
> Hannah and I enjoying some french bread and cheese for lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim insisting that since he had 2 straws it was for me to share his drink with him - even his beloved rootbeer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning we took a try at one of those surrey carts! What fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does summer have to end!!!!


The outfit and the kids look so adorable.  Oh and to answer your question, summer has to end so that the snow can get here..!!!!  LOL.....


----------



## squirrel

Does anyone know where I can find the pictures of the ribbons made into Disney Characters?  I'm interested in the Stitch one.

I also need to make some hair bows for my niece for school any ideas?  I already have the ribbon, but haven't made any bows yet.  The ribbon is about an inch wide.


----------



## VBAndrea

karamat said:


> CONGRATS on getting everything you wanted!
> 
> I made my ADRs this morning and got all but one (but it wasn't a _have-to-have_ one, so I'm not too upset.)  I don't think any of my ADRs are on the original dates I had planned, but I think this is going to work out better for us in the end.
> 
> Mine are:
> Sun Dec 6 Akershus Royal Banquet 5:10pm
> Mon Dec 7 Crystal Palace 3:55pm
> Tue Dec 8 1900 Park Fare 5:45pm
> Wed Dec 9 Chef Mickey 5:25pm
> 
> The Crystal Palace is a little early, but it was either that or 7:15pm (8:15pm to our Central-time bodies) and we're early eaters so it should work out fine.  We'll be at AK for Early EMH that day and plan to do an early lunch with Picnic in the Park - DD is not on the Dining Plan (she's under 2) so with the 3 of us eating off a 2-person picnic we should be ready for an early dinner.  And an early dinner may leave room in our tummies for a Dole Whip before leaving MK that evening
> 
> I wasn't planning on Akershus - now I've got to think of something for DD to wear!!



I'm not sure what to do for Akershus either.  DD loves Jasmine and Ariel but who knows if we'll see them there or not.  I'd almost prefer to do a dress that has several princesses appliqued on it, but I can only machine applique by hand so I don't really foresee that happening unless I suddenly become brilliant at appliqueing -- I don't see that happening either!  

What adr did you want that you didn't get?  I plan to keep trying back for 1900PF for an earlier time.  I check the on line system daily and when I call to add the dp I'll inquire.  I've heard that sometimes things show up for travel agents or cms that don't show up on the on line system.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I finally finished sewing last night!  Check out my ticker!!!!!    I now need to make a ton of hairbows!!!!
> 
> Hey, a few weeks ago, someone posted a time that more of the rare characters come out around the hat at hollywood studios for meet and greet.  Does anyone remember when that was?


OMG you cut things close!  I hate making hairbows.  I hand sew alot on though because I fear the hot glue comes loose over time.

Allrighty now, this is what I have in my notebook for characters at DHS: From one post: Character Palooza at the Animation Building (located left of Playhouse Disney Live Stage) on non-Fantasmic nights 5-6pm.  
From another post: Go to the back of the gift shop at Magic of Disney Animation and walk through the hallways (ask a cm in the gift shop where the characters are).  Time this before Magic of Disney Animation lets out.  Hope that helps -- report back and let me know after your trip b/c if it works we'll definitely do it.  



revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!


Lovely as usual!



candicenicole19 said:


> FInally got pictures of my Alice set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some random Mostly Non-DIsney items that I have made recently:
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are a LOT of pictures!  Have not shared in a LONG time so I figured I would just take care of a lot with one post lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice


Everything is awesome!  I adore those knit hoodies and read ahead and saw the pattern and definitely am adding that to my must have list.  I adore the fabric you used for the Fancy Nancy!  Where did you get that fabric from?



Sweet Pea UK said:


> I am really really new to this!  Hoping that my Mum is going to help me get started or I can enroll on a course.  What I am really looking for is a pattern for a pillowcase type dress.  (Although one where I don't start with an actual pillowcase so that I can use fabric I like!)  Or some type of similar sun dress.  Nothing too complicated.  My daughter will be 8/9 when we go next year but she is very petite so I don't want anything to "frilly" although i wish I had found this thread a couple of years ago when we went!
> 
> I look forward to hearing from all you experts and hope that somebody can point me in the right direction xx


Just do a search for pillowcase dresses and you find tons of free instructions on line.  Here is one (and you can readily adapt it using your own fabric rather that a pillow case):
http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
Other simple patterns come from YouCanMakeThis.com -- every one I've purchased has good instructions and pictures to follow along while sewing.



ireland_nicole said:


> ladies, I have a question:
> 
> I'm planning to start outfits for a big give tonight, and I am making sisters stripwork dresses.
> 
> By carla's measurements, both girls are size 1 in the bodice, but one girl is a 3 for length and one is a 5.
> 
> I was thinking of going with the 1 or the 2 in the bodice, but also printing out the size bodice that would correspond to the skirt, so that it would be long enough, and then trace around and cut down the width and arm slope down to the smaller size, if that makes sense.  Then I was going to use the small size width of the strips, but the longer length.
> 
> What do y'all think?  Is this what you would do?  Or do you have a better idea?  Believe me, I'm totally open to suggestions


I'd err on the larger side for the bodice and go with the two.  I like Toadstools idea of the elastic.  Better to be too big that too small.  It would be easy for the child's mom to take it in, but impossible to make it larger.



Sapper383 said:


> Here is my latest dress, for Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my DD's face, she's not very well, had to have the day off school but she wanted to try the dress on and pose for a picture.



She'll be a hit with that fabric!  Not something readily available in the US.



emcreative said:


> I just got back from Joann's for the buy one get one notions...I wanted to get stabilizers, etc...OMFreakingGoodness, do you know that they made me to each set in a separate transaction?!?!?  Otherwise, I'd have gotten like a 12.99 stabilizer and they'd have given me the 1.39 elastic for free.
> 
> That was way too big an ordeal.  Combined with searching for the non-existant girls short sleeved white tee, and looking for jeans for a picky almost-teen...I need a Xanax and a nap.


I almost went to Joanns yesterday and just decided it wasn't worth it.  Seeing your post has let me know I made the right decision.  How can they not do all the buy one get one free sales in one transaction???



carrie6466 said:


> Nothing fancy, just a skort I made for dd to wear to school on Wednesday.  She picked the fabric and now won't try it on again


Very cute!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.  Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was dd6's birthday (and our anniversary).  Thankfully the rain they kept promising us didn't really happen so the 'beach' party got to go on as planned.
> Her dress:
> The flip flops they decorated:


Looks great and I can't beleive how fast you did all those appliques!



DznyDreamz said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I really love everything that has been posted. You are all so inspiring!!
> 
> DD8's specifications for the MNSSHP was a  "not too pirate-y, not too pricess-ey" dress.  So I came up with this:  I think I am going to shorten the skirt, it falls a little too long on her knees
> 
> I plan to have her wear either a pink tank top or tshirt depending on the weather under the vest.
> 
> She is doing the Pirates League the afternoon of the party so I am not sure if we will dress it up with some chains and bracelets or just see how she ends up.  It has some imperfections, but I'm happy with the overall result.


Looks perfect and I love the pink and black fabric.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Need some advice.  I am making 2 dresses and both I am using the simply sweet bodice.  It calls for underlining, lining and fashion fabric.  Do I really need the underling?  I think it might be too warm for 3 layers.  Does it lay okay with just 2 layers?  Any avice?
> 
> Thanks!


I made a different pattern that has a bodice very similar in style to the Simply Sweet and just put an underlining of muslin and it is fine.  I also just made a reversible Simply Sweet (just thought I'd try it) and I think it's way too heavy.  I'll try to post pics today.  I think it will work better in cooler weather with a t under it.



squirrel said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the pictures of the ribbons made into Disney Characters?  I'm interested in the Stitch one.
> 
> I also need to make some hair bows for my niece for school any ideas?  I already have the ribbon, but haven't made any bows yet.  The ribbon is about an inch wide.


I don't have the link, but there was a tutu thread (I think in the family section of Disboards) that had all sorts of Disney hair bows.  Not sure if there was a Stitch, but do a search and see what you can find.  I can't search for you right now as it's time to get lunches made and the kids ready for day one of BTS.


----------



## Stephres

MouseTriper said:


> Awwww how cute that you ran ino Stacy and her two little handsome guys.  That is such a cute picture.  Megan looks so cute too.  Glad you posted a pic of Jacob too...I almost thought maybe it was just a mother-daughter trip.  LOL



I know, I felt bad about that. We did a lot of meet ups so the boys could ride the thrill rides and we did the little kid stuff so I got way more pictures of Megan this trip. Next year we both need to take cameras!

Jeanne, I was so sad to find the Charlie and Lola shirts were just for little kids! Megan really wanted a book too but we check those out of the library so I resisted, it was hard!


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!


Shannon I love it!!!!!!!



candicenicole19 said:


> FInally got pictures of my Alice set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some random Mostly Non-DIsney items that I have made recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are a LOT of pictures!  Have not shared in a LONG time so I figured I would just take care of a lot with one post lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice


They are all gorgeous!  I am assuming you used a serger for the knits?  
If so then I am sold on a serger!  


Sweet Pea UK said:


> I am really really new to this!  Hoping that my Mum is going to help me get started or I can enroll on a course.  What I am really looking for is a pattern for a pillowcase type dress.  (Although one where I don't start with an actual pillowcase so that I can use fabric I like!)  Or some type of similar sun dress.  Nothing too complicated.  My daughter will be 8/9 when we go next year but she is very petite so I don't want anything to "frilly" although i wish I had found this thread a couple of years ago when we went!
> 
> I look forward to hearing from all you experts and hope that somebody can point me in the right direction xx


Welcome!  check the book marks on the 1st page there are some also check out youcanmakethis.com.  Especially patterns by CarlaC  she is amazing!  The stuff looks complicated but infact it is SEW easy!


Stephres said:


> Just got back from a quick weekend trip and look who we ran into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy saw us in line and we got to sit together in the laugh room. Jackson and Megan really hit it off and I wish we could have spent more time together. We had to get back home right after that.
> 
> We also saw this in the back lot tour at the studios. I tried to snap as many pictures as I could. I yelled, "slow down!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan and I spotted this in Walt attraction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what we found in England! Megan made the cutest face so I had to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make a charm skirt like Shannon's and it ended up a little short but it was good on a hot day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Jacob walking in "slow motion" like they do in the dramatic scene of a movie. We were getting in line for mission space (green side, please!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a mini-trip report but I think I just covered all the highlights, lol! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


Looks like you guys had so much fun!  How cool you meet up with Stacy!
I love that sewing room!  my dream job!  



carrie6466 said:


> Nothing fancy, just a skort I made for dd to wear to school on Wednesday.  She picked the fabric and now won't try it on again


cute!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.   Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was dd6's birthday (and our anniversary).  Thankfully the rain they kept promising us didn't really happen so the 'beach' party got to go on as planned.
> Her dress:


LOVE both dresses!  


DznyDreamz said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I really love everything that has been posted. You are all so inspiring!!
> 
> DD8's specifications for the MNSSHP was a  "not too pirate-y, not too pricess-ey" dress.  So I came up with this:  I think I am going to shorten the skirt, it falls a little too long on her knees
> 
> I plan to have her wear either a pink tank top or tshirt depending on the weather under the vest.
> 
> She is doing the Pirates League the afternoon of the party so I am not sure if we will dress it up with some chains and bracelets or just see how she ends up.  It has some imperfections, but I'm happy with the overall result.


Cute1  I have that material too.  Nikki is busting my butt to make her something with it I just haven't had time yet.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Truely amazing things posted!! Very hungry Caterpillar - cute knit dresses - Sharon that Cindy is beautiful!!! I could go on and On!! Steph, your weekend sounds like so much fun!! I was at the beach, but would rather be at Disney!!
> 
> Here is Eliz in her easy fit princesses I made for her bday! Its always fun to post an actual model in the outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend we shared our TINY little beach house with our cousin and her family with 5 of the kids there! It was a blast! We did the beach, boardwalk, mini golf - fun fun fun - I hate it that the summer is over!
> 
> Tim insisting that since he had 2 straws it was for me to share his drink with him - even his beloved rootbeer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does summer have to end!!!!


Cute outfit!  
Love the pictures!  What is it about little boys and rootbeer!  Kyle LOVES it.  He has to earn it though.  When he has a good night at football practice he can ear rootbeer, football cards or ice cream if he tackles!  LOL   Last night he tackled 3 times during drills so he got ice cream.  He was afraid to tackle so this was his 1st real time doing it.  It could be worse I know some parents offer cash as insentives for tackles so I think we are doing good!


----------



## Adi12982

billwendy said:


> Why does summer have to end!!!!



Looks like you had a fabulous time!!  Those kid's are ADORABLE!  And, just so you know, summer doesn't have to end! Come down to Florida   Two Christmas' ago it was 80 on Christmas morning, lol!



Stephres said:


> Next year we both need to take cameras!



How were the crowd's with the holiday??  Just curious. . . crowds don't scare me away (even as a Floridian I have been the most insane times of year - week between Christmas and New Years, July, etc. But it is always nicer when the crowds are low).


----------



## busy mommy

jham said:


> That is so cute!  But where did you get your bedding?  My DD12 would LOVE that!
> 
> 
> 
> The bedding came from target.  It belongs to my oldest.  She LOVES it, but we will soon be buying a new one.  She now has a full size bed and this set is a twin.  I hope Target still has something similar.


----------



## PaddingtonBear

Hello everyone. I have been lurking on this thread forever and have popped in a couple of times to say hello and ask some questions. I am a beginning sewer- I just started out sewing by making outfits for my DD (4) to wear on our upcoming first ever Disney vacation. I wanted to show you all what you have taught me by osmosis! 

I made this from a Tink bandana that I found at Hobby Lobby. I used some cut outs from the left over bandana fabric to make appliques which I put on an old denim skirt.










I found this panel print at Walmart and loved it. I had thought to make a pillowcase dress- as I said, I'm just learning and didn't have a pattern- but I thought that material deserved something fancier, so I came up with this.








You are some wonderful seamstresses and I love looking at all your work. Thanks again!


----------



## emcreative

PaddingtonBear said:


> Hello everyone. I have been lurking on this thread forever and have popped in a couple of times to say hello and ask some questions. I am a beginning sewer- I just started out sewing by making outfits for my DD (4) to wear on our upcoming first ever Disney vacation. I wanted to show you all what you have taught me by osmosis!
> 
> I made this from a Tink bandana that I found at Hobby Lobby. I used some cut outs from the left over bandana fabric to make appliques which I put on an old denim skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this panel print at Walmart and loved it. I had thought to make a pillowcase dress- as I said, I'm just learning and didn't have a pattern- but I thought that material deserved something fancier, so I came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are some wonderful seamstresses and I love looking at all your work. Thanks again!



These are just darling...and you do NOT look like a beginner!!!


----------



## emcreative

The girls are off to school, and Ryker is actually sleeping in...and my house is way too quiet!


----------



## NiniMorris

emcreative said:


> The girls are off to school, and Ryker is actually sleeping in...and my house is way too quiet!



Ha....I'll send my three over to you!!!! They are not wanting to get started on school by them self (Home School) and I've got so much stuff to do for the trip in 11 days!!!!! that I am having trouble pulling myself away from the sewing machine to get to them!   BAAAAAD Mama!

I take that back...the girls are being good.  I'll just send my DS7...he would get along great with your boys (mentally a three year old)...

Our house is NEVER quiet!

Nini


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> Ha....I'll send my three over to you!!!! They are not wanting to get started on school by them self (Home School) and I've got so much stuff to do for the trip in 11 days!!!!! that I am having trouble pulling myself away from the sewing machine to get to them!   BAAAAAD Mama!
> 
> I take that back...the girls are being good.  I'll just send my DS7...he would get along great with your boys (mentally a three year old)...
> 
> Our house is NEVER quiet!
> 
> Nini




Ours never is too...that's why I'm kinda freaked out. R yker woke up and now he's sitting eating cereal...QUIETLY.  I swear I feel like rushing him to the ER or something.

I was going to crawl back into bed (I only got a few hours sleep and hubby is here to supervise) but um...I'm scared they have something evil planned.


----------



## NiniMorris

emcreative said:


> Ours never is too...that's why I'm kinda freaked out. R yker woke up and now he's sitting eating cereal...QUIETLY.  I swear I feel like rushing him to the ER or something.
> 
> I was going to crawl back into bed (I only got a few hours sleep and hubby is here to supervise) but um...I'm scared they have something evil planned.



I KNOW that feeling!  

My little one is actually taking a nap...medicine induced...I can never get that to happen when I want it to...it always seems to happen when I want him to do something else!  (kinda like when he is seeing his psychiatrist he is always a little angel!)  

Around here I only get about 4 hours of sleep...hubby is back on nights and I always worry Dami will wake up and go outside when I'm asleep...it has happened before!  

DISNEY...TAKE ME AWAY!!!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am making the Test track shirts and was getting ready to sew my shirt down and looked at the shirt DH picked up.  It is a lightweight, stretchy thin shirt that is going to get holes the minute I start!

The city is 6 hours RT away, so I just may not have a test track shirt to go with the boys.  Urg, off to bad day already.

I went to take DS to school and when DH put my car away, which was very nice, he turned off the lights for the dashboard.  I had to get out the manual and spend 15 minutes trying to figure out how to turn them back on.  Why do men do that?

Ok, at least I am off to work and then home to finish DS test track shirt.  I would order a shirt for me online but the shipping would be more than the cost of the shirt.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Stephres said:


> Cute little blonde in a twirly patchwork skirt? We saw you! I am so scared to approach anyone because what if they just bought it off of ebay and thinks I am a nut? I wish I would have stopped because Megan and I both looked at each other to say how cute your daughter looked.
> 
> Yes, the first day Megan got a bunch of mickey stickers and they went smack in the middle of whatever she was wearing, whether it matched or not. She had fun today passing out the ones she didn't wear though.



Yep, that was us!  lol...I wouldn't have thought you nuts, we got stoped many times.  And someone thought I was nuts when I said I didn't sew for a living, I just did it for fun.


----------



## CastleCreations

Heather Sue!!!

I need my designs..I have my cherry diet pepsi and a night off of work...Hurry up woman!! LOL I've got me some sewing to do!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, I will admit defeat.  Where can I get a T shirts online at a reasonable price?


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVan I know in the last month or so someone posted a link for good cheap tees and at least one other person seconded it....but I forgot to write it down.


This morning I grabbed my little SnuggleBuddy (draykey) and we took the most wonderful little nap!  What a great way to spend the morning!!!


----------



## Jajone

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I will admit defeat.  Where can I get a T shirts online at a reasonable price?


jiffyshirts.com

NEED HELP
DS3 wants to be a superhero for Halloween. Besides the cape, what else does he wear? I'm thinking an eye mask of some type, but what else? He has no specific hero he wants to be, just wants to wear a cape I think.


----------



## LisaNJ25

Hi everyone! I havent been around fo awhile since we had to cancel out trip this year.

I did make custom for the kids birthday party sunday. With the help of my kids godmother.. she did the shirts, I did the skirt.  Got the ideas from that unmentionable site.

Here you go:


----------



## Jennia

fairygoodmother said:


> I've been sewing...a little bit of this, a little bit of that...
> First, this is for Mikaela's big give...for her to wear to Sea World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made these for the girls to wear to Whispering Canyon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just completed this 1st trip t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture isn't really clear.  It just says "My 1st Trip to the World" in the Disney font.
> 
> and this story book panel skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sister's skirt will be different - all the princesses, and lots more PINK.
> 
> My husband was in the room while I was doing the math for the skirt bottom ruffle.  I said something about 120" - he said incredulously and loudly, "That's TEN FEET!" I said, "no, honey.  we're sewing here...it's 3 and 1/3 yards". Thank God for the gathering foot, right?



Cute, the Whispering canyon set looks great! 



revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!



Love it! 



ArmyMom23 said:


> That was me that you met at Chef Mickey's, We met aksunshine at EPCOT, Now I need to post some photos but  we just got home last night.  You guys and AKsunshine were the only customs we saw as well.  I love the test track and the woody is soo cute.



Aww, your three look so adorable, I love your dd's cupcake set! 



candicenicole19 said:


> FInally got pictures of my Alice set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some random Mostly Non-DIsney items that I have made recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are a LOT of pictures!  Have not shared in a LONG time so I figured I would just take care of a lot with one post lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice



WOW, your stuff is amazing! 



Stephres said:


> Just got back from a quick weekend trip and look who we ran into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy saw us in line and we got to sit together in the laugh room. Jackson and Megan really hit it off and I wish we could have spent more time together. We had to get back home right after that.
> 
> We also saw this in the back lot tour at the studios. I tried to snap as many pictures as I could. I yelled, "slow down!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan and I spotted this in Walt attraction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make a charm skirt like Shannon's and it ended up a little short but it was good on a hot day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Jacob walking in "slow motion" like they do in the dramatic scene of a movie. We were getting in line for mission space (green side, please!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a mini-trip report but I think I just covered all the highlights, lol! Hope everyone had a great weekend!



How fun that you just happened to run into them! Looks like a fun mini trip. =)



Sapper383 said:


> Here is my latest dress, for Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my DD's face, she's not very well, had to have the day off school but she wanted to try the dress on and pose for a picture.
> 
> I have also nearly finished DD's nemo easy fit pants and I need to make a top to match.
> 
> I still have to make DD's tinkerbell ( yes she has finally decided which fairy she wants to be) outfit, I've cut out the pattern just waiting for the material to arrive from ebay. I promissed her I would make this outfit so she can wear it when she has her hair, make up and nails done at the bibbidi bobbidi boutique....I couldn't justify the £200 dollars for the full package so
> compromised on making her a faries outfit.
> 
> I am also waiting for little einstines material, it's comming from the US....I hope it comes soon as I want to make a twirl dress for our breakfast at Hollywood and Vine.
> 
> I have cut out the material for my DS's supper sluth tshirt....but still worried about doing it right!!




That is adorable! 

In case anyone wondered (since I don't think people actually read my PTR, lol!) here are our ADR's for December: 

Dec 5 (check in): Disney's Spirit of Aloha, Category 1 seating, 8:00 pm 
Dec 6: Tusker House, 1:05 
Dec 7: Candlelight Dining Package, Garden Grill, 5:05 (seeing the 8:15 Candlelight Processional show)
Dec 8: Crystal Palace, 1:05
Dec 9: Kona Cafe, 8:05
1900 Park Fare, 7:20
Dec 10: Brown Derby with Fantasmic! Dinner Package (we missed this last year, so DH has never seen it), 3:35
Dec 11 (departure day): 'Ohana Character Breakfast, 9:00


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> ...but just wanted everyone to know we got all our ADRs!  The only one that was off in time was 1900 Park Fare ~ I wanted 5pm on our arrival night and instead got 7:50pm.  I was just hoping to get the kids in bed a little earlier.
> 
> All other times were within 15 minutes of what I wanted.
> 
> Here is what we have:
> 
> Sun Dec 6 1900 PF 7:50pm (wanted 5pm)
> Mon Dec 7 Coral Reef 11:45am (wanted 12pm)
> Tues Dec 8 Akershus 5pm (exact!)
> Thurs Dec 10 Tusker 8:10am (wanted 8am)
> Fri Dec 11 Crystal Palace 8:05am (wanted 8am)
> Fri Dec 11 Boma 9pm (exact)





karamat said:


> CONGRATS on getting everything you wanted!
> 
> I made my ADRs this morning and got all but one (but it wasn't a _have-to-have_ one, so I'm not too upset.)  I don't think any of my ADRs are on the original dates I had planned, but I think this is going to work out better for us in the end.
> 
> Mine are:
> Sun Dec 6 Akershus Royal Banquet 5:10pm
> Mon Dec 7 Crystal Palace 3:55pm
> Tue Dec 8 1900 Park Fare 5:45pm
> Wed Dec 9 Chef Mickey 5:25pm


I had to make my reservations on Sunday morning.  It was NOT fun to wake up at 6:00am.  And to top it off I woke my daughter up about 7am on accident (she usually sleeps until 9-9:30).  So I was up for good!
I got mostly what I wanted.  Only had trouble with a few reservations - mostly with times.  We have 10 total, so that makes it difficult.

Mine are:
Sat Dec 5-Chef Mickey's 9:10pm (little bit late, especially with a 17mth old)
Sun Dec 6-Biergarten 6:25pm
Mon Dec 7-Sanaa 6:55pm
Tue Dec 8-Mama Melrose's 2:40pm(wanted Fantasmic Package, but there were NONE)
Wed Dec 9-Crystal Palace 8:15am
Thu Dec 10-Akershus-5pm
Fri Dec 11-1900 Park Fare 6:05pm
Sat Dec 12-1900 Park Fare 9:40am

I'm going to try calling back every once in a while to get Chef Mickey's earlier and to add Fantasmic to Mama Melrose's for dinner.  Has anyone just waited in the normal line for Fantasmic.  Now that it is only on certain days is it really busy??  It's only showing 2 of the 8 days we are there!!



Mirb1214 said:


> The instructions I have for a pettiskirt calls for Nylon Chiffon.  I went to Joanns and Hobby Lobby this weekend and they both only had Polyester Chiffon.  What's the difference in the two?  HL has the Poly Chiffon on sale this week for $2.99 yd but I don't want to get it if it won't work well.  What do ya'll think??



Like others said, Poly chiffon will fray.  I use afc-express.com for my chiffon.  Always is nice and pretty fast shipping.  It is $1.54 a yard plus shipping.  No tax, though so it should e same or less than the sale at HL.  They even have rolls pre-cut into different widths.  More expensive, but can be totally worth it!  Otherwise you have to cut 60 strips of 2" chiffon and then sew it into 2 really long strips!!  Time consuming!


----------



## sahm1000

Wanted to give a quick shout of thanks to everyone who answered my hairbow questions yesterday!  I really appreciated it!  And on a side note......I will make the bows for each of my girls teams and NEVER again!  I do not like making bows!  I was able to get six done last night and I have six more to do and then I am SO DONE with bowmaking!  For those of you out there who sell them I have to say they are worth every penny I have ever paid for a bow!


----------



## jham

sahm1000 said:


> Wanted to give a quick shout of thanks to everyone who answered my hairbow questions yesterday!  I really appreciated it!  And on a side note......I will make the bows for each of my girls teams and NEVER again!  I do not like making bows!  I was able to get six done last night and I have six more to do and then I am SO DONE with bowmaking!  For those of you out there who sell them I have to say they are worth every penny I have ever paid for a bow!



LOL I hear ya Benita!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Benita, I still love the ruffler.

Thanks for the link to Jiffyshirts.com  I got 6 shirts and they will be here Friday.
Looks like a great site.


----------



## jham

I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.   I'm tired! 

These:






and a close-up to prove that contrary to the former photo they actually DO match 






to match this: 






and these: (I promise Happy does have facial features, they are just washed out in the photo)






to match this: (UGH, this photo reminds me that the dog just chewed the strap off one of those shoes and she no longer has shoes for that outfit!)  anyone have some cute size 9 1/2-10 matchy shoes? 





and quite a while ago I stitched out Sally on some stabilizer so I turned it into a patch to make this:






so Jayden can have an updated shirt to match these:


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Benita, I still love the ruffler.
> 
> Thanks for the link to Jiffyshirts.com  I got 6 shirts and they will be here Friday.
> Looks like a great site.



Do you still need any of that pirate fabric?  I saw some at my JoAnn's here in Georgia.  It was the one you posted with the black map background.

Let me know if you still need some.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

jham said:


> I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.   I'm tired!
> 
> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close-up to prove that contrary to the former photo they actually DO match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these: (I promise Happy does have facial features, they are just washed out in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this: (UGH, this photo reminds me that the dog just chewed the strap off one of those shoes and she no longer has shoes for that outfit!)  anyone have some cute size 9 1/2-10 matchy shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quite a while ago I stitched out Sally on some stabilizer so I turned it into a patch to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Jayden can have an updated shirt to match these:



Awesome!!!  I soooo wish I could do this!  For now I'm stuck with boring monofabric appliques with a simple stitch to hold them in place.  The evil queen is my fave!


----------



## ncmomof2

jham said:


> I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.   I'm tired!
> 
> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close-up to prove that contrary to the former photo they actually DO match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these: (I promise Happy does have facial features, they are just washed out in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this: (UGH, this photo reminds me that the dog just chewed the strap off one of those shoes and she no longer has shoes for that outfit!)  anyone have some cute size 9 1/2-10 matchy shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quite a while ago I stitched out Sally on some stabilizer so I turned it into a patch to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Jayden can have an updated shirt to match these:




Those are awesome!!  ARe they hand appliqued or machine?


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Thanks everyone!  She loves the VHC dress.  She was showing off to everyone on the way to school this morning.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Truely amazing things posted!! Very hungry Caterpillar - cute knit dresses - Sharon that Cindy is beautiful!!! I could go on and On!! Steph, your weekend sounds like so much fun!! I was at the beach, but would rather be at Disney!!
> 
> Here is Eliz in her easy fit princesses I made for her bday! Its always fun to post an actual model in the outfit!



Thanks!  

I love that princess fabric.  I never would've thought about making capris out of it, but they look great!



*Toadstool* said:


> That is adorable! Must have taken you alot of time to do all of those appliques. It definitely looks worth it. I'm sure her teacher will love it!
> Love your DD's moflops!



It took about 3 1/2 hours just for the appliques.  It was completely worth it.  She loves it!



DznyDreamz said:


>



I think it looks great!


----------



## minnie2

PaddingtonBear said:


> Hello everyone. I have been lurking on this thread forever and have popped in a couple of times to say hello and ask some questions. I am a beginning sewer- I just started out sewing by making outfits for my DD (4) to wear on our upcoming first ever Disney vacation. I wanted to show you all what you have taught me by osmosis!
> 
> I made this from a Tink bandana that I found at Hobby Lobby. I used some cut outs from the left over bandana fabric to make appliques which I put on an old denim skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this panel print at Walmart and loved it. I had thought to make a pillowcase dress- as I said, I'm just learning and didn't have a pattern- but I thought that material deserved something fancier, so I came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are some wonderful seamstresses and I love looking at all your work. Thanks again!


cute!  


LisaNJ25 said:


> Hi everyone! I havent been around fo awhile since we had to cancel out trip this year.
> 
> I did make custom for the kids birthday party sunday. With the help of my kids godmother.. she did the shirts, I did the skirt.  Got the ideas from that unmentionable site.
> 
> Here you go:


Very cute1  Love them hugging.


jham said:


> I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.   I'm tired!
> 
> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close-up to prove that contrary to the former photo they actually DO match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these: (I promise Happy does have facial features, they are just washed out in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this: (UGH, this photo reminds me that the dog just chewed the strap off one of those shoes and she no longer has shoes for that outfit!)  anyone have some cute size 9 1/2-10 matchy shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quite a while ago I stitched out Sally on some stabilizer so I turned it into a patch to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Jayden can have an updated shirt to match these:


Stunning!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

PaddingtonBear said:


> You are some wonderful seamstresses and I love looking at all your work. Thanks again!



Cute! Those look great!



jham said:


> I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.   I'm tired!
> 
> These:



Love them!  I love being all matchy at Disney.  The dwarves looks great!


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.   I'm tired!
> 
> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close-up to prove that contrary to the former photo they actually DO match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these: (I promise Happy does have facial features, they are just washed out in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this: (UGH, this photo reminds me that the dog just chewed the strap off one of those shoes and she no longer has shoes for that outfit!)  anyone have some cute size 9 1/2-10 matchy shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quite a while ago I stitched out Sally on some stabilizer so I turned it into a patch to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Jayden can have an updated shirt to match these:



Great job Jeanne!  You have been a busy girl!  The kids all look so cute!


----------



## minnie2

Here is what I have been up to although I probably shouldn't post after Jeanne's appliques!
 i made a bunch of Carla's Raglan pattern for our up coming Trip and some Penn State sweet shirts for a game we are taking the kids too.
Buzz sweat shirt for Kyle and my nephew




Penn State for Nikki and Kyle (she was at school so she couldn't model)




POC one for Kyle and Tink for my niece and Nikki




Cindy shirt for my niece.  not sure it I am making a skirt or pants to go with it.




Nikki's bday out fit  for CRT and BBB I posted the skirt before..  She was mad because there was a bee flying around and Daisy kept bumping her because of course she HAD to be in the picture.








all important twirl factor


----------



## mandyb

Diz-Mommy said:


> Calling all machine embroider-ers!! (is that a word?)
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried sewing their embroidery stabilizer scraps together to make one big continuous roll to re-use??
> 
> The thought has crossed my mind more than once, because my scrap box is heaping over and driving me crazy.  I never throw away a nice size scrap.  Yet, I find myself almost never using a scrap piece because I'm a little bit of a control freak about not filling the entire hoop.  No piece of scrap ever seems quite the right size to completely fill the hoop.  Know what I mean Vern?
> 
> Anyone ever do this?  I'd love to read the pros and cons...my biggest worry is this isn't going to be worth the time, but I'd sure love to re-use these scraps too!




Did anyone answer this for you? I'm new here but have been sewing forever and I do this all the time. I will overlap and sew together a couple of good sized pieces of cutaway and reuse them. I just make sure I use it on something were the stabilizer isn't going to be showing (lined dress or something like that) I've never had any problems with it. Hope that helps!


----------



## jham

ncmomof2 said:


> Those are awesome!!  ARe they hand appliqued or machine?



Thanks! Only Sally was with the machine.



minnie2 said:


> Here is what I have been up to although I probably shouldn't post after Jeanne's appliques!
> i made a bunch of Carla's Raglan pattern for our up coming Trip and some Penn State sweet shirts for a game we are taking the kids too.
> Buzz sweat shirt for Kyle and my nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State for Nikki and Kyle (she was at school so she couldn't model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POC one for Kyle and Tink for my niece and Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for my niece.  not sure it I am making a skirt or pants to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki's bday out fit  for CRT and BBB I posted the skirt before..  She was mad because there was a bee flying around and Daisy kept bumping her because of course she HAD to be in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all important twirl factor



Great job on everything Marlo!  You are way ahead of me and my trip is way before yours!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Oh yes!!  You must have the twirl factor!!  So cute!!

I'm lovin' the pictures!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

CastleCreations said:


> Heather Sue!!!
> 
> I need my designs..I have my cherry diet pepsi and a night off of work...Hurry up woman!! LOL I've got me some sewing to do!



OMG!!  I love Heather Sue too!!  Her designs stitch out so NICE and she is so super nice!!  

Did she make something custom for you?


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Great job on everything Marlo!  You are way ahead of me and my trip is way before yours!


Thanks Jeanne I just realized you are 28 days!!!!!!!  

 I just realized Nik only will have 6 outfits IF I finish everything and Kyle and Kyle maybe 5   I will hang my head in shame since i am there for 7 days!


----------



## Jennia

carrie6466 said:


> Nothing fancy, just a skort I made for dd to wear to school on Wednesday.  She picked the fabric and now won't try it on again



How perfect for school/fall!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.   Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dress:



LOOVVVEEE the caterpillar dress! 



DznyDreamz said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I really love everything that has been posted. You are all so inspiring!!
> 
> DD8's specifications for the MNSSHP was a  "not too pirate-y, not too pricess-ey" dress.  So I came up with this:  I think I am going to shorten the skirt, it falls a little too long on her knees
> 
> I plan to have her wear either a pink tank top or tshirt depending on the weather under the vest.
> 
> She is doing the Pirates League the afternoon of the party so I am not sure if we will dress it up with some chains and bracelets or just see how she ends up.  It has some imperfections, but I'm happy with the overall result.


That turned out great! 


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Eliz in her easy fit princesses I made for her bday! Its always fun to post an actual model in the outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend we shared our TINY little beach house with our cousin and her family with 5 of the kids there! It was a blast! We did the beach, boardwalk, mini golf - fun fun fun - I hate it that the summer is over!
> Hannah and I enjoying some french bread and cheese for lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim insisting that since he had 2 straws it was for me to share his drink with him - even his beloved rootbeer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning we took a try at one of those surrey carts! What fun!


Those pants are a perfect match for the shirt, and what great beach photos! 


PaddingtonBear said:


> Hello everyone. I have been lurking on this thread forever and have popped in a couple of times to say hello and ask some questions. I am a beginning sewer- I just started out sewing by making outfits for my DD (4) to wear on our upcoming first ever Disney vacation. I wanted to show you all what you have taught me by osmosis!
> 
> I made this from a Tink bandana that I found at Hobby Lobby. I used some cut outs from the left over bandana fabric to make appliques which I put on an old denim skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this panel print at Walmart and loved it. I had thought to make a pillowcase dress- as I said, I'm just learning and didn't have a pattern- but I thought that material deserved something fancier, so I came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are some wonderful seamstresses and I love looking at all your work. Thanks again!



Those are so cute! 



LisaNJ25 said:


> Hi everyone! I havent been around fo awhile since we had to cancel out trip this year.
> 
> I did make custom for the kids birthday party sunday. With the help of my kids godmother.. she did the shirts, I did the skirt.  Got the ideas from that unmentionable site.
> 
> Here you go:



Very cute!



jham said:


> I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.  I'm tired!
> 
> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these: (I promise Happy does have facial features, they are just washed out in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this: (UGH, this photo reminds me that the dog just chewed the strap off one of those shoes and she no longer has shoes for that outfit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quite a while ago I stitched out Sally on some stabilizer so I turned it into a patch to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Jayden can have an updated shirt to match these:



Ahhh, fantastic! I feel like such a slacker just looking at your photos, lol! 



minnie2 said:


> Here is what I have been up to although I probably shouldn't post after Jeanne's appliques!
> i made a bunch of Carla's Raglan pattern for our up coming Trip and some Penn State sweet shirts for a game we are taking the kids too.
> Buzz sweat shirt for Kyle and my nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State for Nikki and Kyle (she was at school so she couldn't model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for my niece.  not sure it I am making a skirt or pants to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki's bday out fit  for CRT and BBB I posted the skirt before..  She was mad because there was a bee flying around and Daisy kept bumping her because of course she HAD to be in the picture.



Everything looks so cute, those sweatshirts are perfect for going to watch a game. =)


----------



## VBAndrea

froggy33 said:


> I had to make my reservations on Sunday morning.  It was NOT fun to wake up at 6:00am.  And to top it off I woke my daughter up about 7am on accident (she usually sleeps until 9-9:30).  So I was up for good!
> I got mostly what I wanted.  Only had trouble with a few reservations - mostly with times.  We have 10 total, so that makes it difficult.
> 
> Mine are:
> Sat Dec 5-Chef Mickey's 9:10pm (little bit late, especially with a 17mth old)
> Sun Dec 6-Biergarten 6:25pm
> Mon Dec 7-Sanaa 6:55pm
> Tue Dec 8-Mama Melrose's 2:40pm(wanted Fantasmic Package, but there were NONE)
> Wed Dec 9-Crystal Palace 8:15am
> Thu Dec 10-Akershus-5pm
> Fri Dec 11-1900 Park Fare 6:05pm
> Sat Dec 12-1900 Park Fare 9:40am
> 
> I'm going to try calling back every once in a while to get Chef Mickey's earlier and to add Fantasmic to Mama Melrose's for dinner.  Has anyone just waited in the normal line for Fantasmic.  Now that it is only on certain days is it really busy??  It's only showing 2 of the 8 days we are there!!



It looks like you have some good meals!  I'm sorry you didn't get the Fantasmic package -- but keep trying.  You may even want to try the night you get there b/c I read in someone's trip report that Tusker was taking walk ins (without ressies) and giving them Nemo tickets.

I am opting not to see Fantasmic.  With just 5 days there is only so much we can fit in and the normal line requires you to be there one and half hours early -- no thanks.



jham said:


> I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.   I'm tired!
> 
> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close-up to prove that contrary to the former photo they actually DO match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these: (I promise Happy does have facial features, they are just washed out in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this: (UGH, this photo reminds me that the dog just chewed the strap off one of those shoes and she no longer has shoes for that outfit!)  anyone have some cute size 9 1/2-10 matchy shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quite a while ago I stitched out Sally on some stabilizer so I turned it into a patch to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Jayden can have an updated shirt to match these:


Please tell me you are doing those on an embroidery machine -- they are all awesome.  You are going to be the most coordinated family ever!  I so wish I could get dh to do a little something.  And I think a new pair of red shoes would look smashing with the SW




minnie2 said:


> Here is what I have been up to although I probably shouldn't post after Jeanne's appliques!
> i made a bunch of Carla's Raglan pattern for our up coming Trip and some Penn State sweet shirts for a game we are taking the kids too.
> Buzz sweat shirt for Kyle and my nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State for Nikki and Kyle (she was at school so she couldn't model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POC one for Kyle and Tink for my niece and Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for my niece.  not sure it I am making a skirt or pants to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki's bday out fit  for CRT and BBB I posted the skirt before..  She was mad because there was a bee flying around and Daisy kept bumping her because of course she HAD to be in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all important twirl factor


Great sweatshirts!  The Tink is soooo sweet.  I love the pastel colors.  And I love the t you made to go with the skirt.

OK, I know I lost some quotes....did somebody steal them?

Really liked the Tink halter and denim skirt -- no way you can be too new to sewing to come up with these outfits on your own.

And beleive it or not, for the kids first day at school I did NOT go to a fabric store.  It was pouring rain so I stayed home and made a sash (pictures to be posted momentarily).  I did stop at Target though and found some nice clearance t's for dd that I can applique on (not necessarily for Disney -- jus things for school/everyday wear).


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.   I'm tired!
> 
> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close-up to prove that contrary to the former photo they actually DO match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these: (I promise Happy does have facial features, they are just washed out in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this: (UGH, this photo reminds me that the dog just chewed the strap off one of those shoes and she no longer has shoes for that outfit!)  anyone have some cute size 9 1/2-10 matchy shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quite a while ago I stitched out Sally on some stabilizer so I turned it into a patch to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Jayden can have an updated shirt to match these:


I them all!  No school like old school, right with ya.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Do you still need any of that pirate fabric?  I saw some at my JoAnn's here in Georgia.  It was the one you posted with the black map background.
> 
> Let me know if you still need some.


I don't think I can get done what I need to by this trip but I sure would like to just have more for the next trip.  If you don't mind getting it for me I can pay you with paypal or trade from some Friends around the world fabric.


----------



## Sapper383

OMG....I LOVE Heather......Thank you soooo much. Without your tutorial I would have never have been able to do this
I just made this tshirt for my DS10, Ieuan for our trip in just over a week. I thought it would match Molis Animal Kingdom dress.
I am sooo pleased in how it has turned out, especially as this is my first.....its not a patch on the rest of yours but, hay,the only way is up.

I'm going to make these for my DH and myself.

Thanks again






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## VBAndrea

No clue who mentioned it, but someone wondered if you could make a Simply Sweet reversible.  Now, I have never made a Simply Sweet before, but I thought I'd give it a whirl.  And now that I am done I can tell you I don't recommend doing it.  

The biggest problems I had in construction were adding the band at the bottom and attaching the skirt to the bodice.  The main problem is you can only really see the side you are top stiching on so the underside doesn't necessarily line up like it should.  It made one side of the dress a little wonky looking.

Also, when attaching the bodice to a double skirt it's sewing through too many layers -- must remember to change my needle before my next project b/c I'm sure this outfit wreaked havoc on it.

And final issue, the dress is heavy and likely will be a bit hot when wearing it.

The only fabric you save on is the band and straps.  I also opted not to do buttonholes with knots since I saw the easier option to tie the straps.

Here are the results (and pictures are crappy as my model was unavailable and Petunia doesn't live in my house -- likewise, hung the thing on a lingerie chest and the handles of the drawers don't flatter the photo any -- and cheap camera -- and poor lighting -- yadda, yadda, yadda)

Side one:





Back side so you can see the sash (which I naturally forgot to fluff up before taking pic):





Close up of applique (went a wee bit weird by the ear and the bridle actually has some spaces in it that don't show up on the photo) and here you can also see the weird puckering from blind topstiching (though sash should cover it):





And finally, the reverse side (and hard to see, but there are red flowers on the horse fabric which is wear I picked the coordinating fabric from):


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Thank you *mandyb* for the helpful tips on my stabilzer question!  

I tried to find your post to quote, but I'm swimming in this thread and can't find it anywhere- I read it in my email updates though.  I just wanted to let you know your help is appreciated


----------



## snubie

sahm1000 said:


> Wanted to give a quick shout of thanks to everyone who answered my hairbow questions yesterday!  I really appreciated it!  And on a side note......I will make the bows for each of my girls teams and NEVER again!  I do not like making bows!  I was able to get six done last night and I have six more to do and then I am SO DONE with bowmaking!  For those of you out there who sell them I have to say they are worth every penny I have ever paid for a bow!


Ahem to that!



jham said:


> I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.   I'm tired!
> 
> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close-up to prove that contrary to the former photo they actually DO match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these: (I promise Happy does have facial features, they are just washed out in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this: (UGH, this photo reminds me that the dog just chewed the strap off one of those shoes and she no longer has shoes for that outfit!)  anyone have some cute size 9 1/2-10 matchy shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quite a while ago I stitched out Sally on some stabilizer so I turned it into a patch to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Jayden can have an updated shirt to match these:


Jeanne, Everything looks great!  I am so very impressed.



minnie2 said:


> Here is what I have been up to although I probably shouldn't post after Jeanne's appliques!
> i made a bunch of Carla's Raglan pattern for our up coming Trip and some Penn State sweet shirts for a game we are taking the kids too.
> Buzz sweat shirt for Kyle and my nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State for Nikki and Kyle (she was at school so she couldn't model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POC one for Kyle and Tink for my niece and Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for my niece.  not sure it I am making a skirt or pants to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki's bday out fit  for CRT and BBB I posted the skirt before..  She was mad because there was a bee flying around and Daisy kept bumping her because of course she HAD to be in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all important twirl factor


Mindy, Love all the raglans.  I really should make Lauren one or two hoodies.



Sapper383 said:


> OMG....I LOVE Heather......Thank you soooo much. Without your tutorial I would have never have been able to do this
> I just made this tshirt for my DS10, Ieuan for our trip in just over a week. I thought it would match Molis Animal Kingdom dress.
> I am sooo pleased in how it has turned out, especially as this is my first.....its not a patch on the rest of yours but, hay,the only way is up.
> 
> I'm going to make these for my DH and myself.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Great job!

I have a friend headed to WDW in a few weeks for her DD's birthday.  No child should go to WDW without any customs so I made her a twirl skirt and 2 matching shirts.









I also made a coordinating shirt for the birthday girl's little sister:





THANK YOU HEATHER!


----------



## kidneygirl

froggy33 said:


> I had to make my reservations on Sunday morning.  It was NOT fun to wake up at 6:00am.  And to top it off I woke my daughter up about 7am on accident (she usually sleeps until 9-9:30).  So I was up for good!
> I got mostly what I wanted.  Only had trouble with a few reservations - mostly with times.  We have 10 total, so that makes it difficult.
> 
> Mine are:
> Sat Dec 5-Chef Mickey's 9:10pm (little bit late, especially with a 17mth old)
> Sun Dec 6-Biergarten 6:25pm
> Mon Dec 7-Sanaa 6:55pm
> Tue Dec 8-Mama Melrose's 2:40pm(wanted Fantasmic Package, but there were NONE)
> Wed Dec 9-Crystal Palace 8:15am
> Thu Dec 10-Akershus-5pm
> Fri Dec 11-1900 Park Fare 6:05pm
> Sat Dec 12-1900 Park Fare 9:40am
> 
> I'm going to try calling back every once in a while to get Chef Mickey's earlier and to add Fantasmic to Mama Melrose's for dinner.  Has anyone just waited in the normal line for Fantasmic.  Now that it is only on certain days is it really busy??  It's only showing 2 of the 8 days we are there!!



We're going to be there the same week as well!!  d  However, we are staying offsite and won't have the dining plan.  So, I only booked 3 meals.  The rest of the time we'll do counter service, eat offsite, or at our condo.

Sat Dec 5 Cinderella's Royal Table 7:10 p.m. (this is the day we arrive...we are driving, but my parents are flying so I hope they get in on time for this!)
Sun Dec 6 Akershus 9:35 a.m.
Mon Dec 7 Crystal Palace 10:20 a.m.

I'm almost done with the outfits for my DD.  My new camera lens should be here by the end of the week so I will take pictures and post them as soon as I can!


----------



## kidneygirl

snubie said:


> I have a friend headed to WDW in a few weeks for her DD's birthday.  No child should go to WDW without any customs so I made her a twirl skirt and 2 matching shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a coordinating shirt for the birthday girl's little sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU HEATHER!



Those are awesome!! I made 2 shirts for my friend's DD, whose birthday is in a few weeks.  They will be at Disney the same week as us so I figured her DD needed shirts as well. 

I need to figure out to multi-quote!  But I just wanted to say I'm loving ALL of the outfits being posted.  It makes me want to make more for my DD!  And, I'll be asking for an embroidery machine for Christmas. lol


----------



## aksunshine

My everyone has been busy! I get back and I'm over 75 pages behind! I have been skimming and seeing so many CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!! things! I can't mention them all. Love the hungry caterpiller, and the ruffle back Beauty and Beast! Cute Alice set too! Great job everyone.

I did see a few Disers! I know a few have already mentioned our meeting!


----------



## emcreative

Totally OT:
We tried to get Hannah some dance shoes today (she needs Ballet, Tap and Jazz/Hip Hop) but our local dance store went out of business, and the stock left at her dance studio of course was not in Hannah's size.  So out of desperation we decided to try a few local resale shops.

We didn't find the shoes but look what we DID find!!!!
















It looks brand new and it is just Hannah's size with a little room to grow!!! And, check out the price:






Plus, since we're foster parents we get a discount...so it was (drumroll please) a whopping $12.79!!!!!

YAHOO!

OH!  And if anyone sees the doll size coat for less than the $40+ it is on that one site, could you please let me know? Thanks!

And in slightly more on topic news, Igor is in Ohio so I'm hoping he'll be here tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## ireland_nicole

PaddingtonBear said:


> Hello everyone. I have been lurking on this thread forever and have popped in a couple of times to say hello and ask some questions. I am a beginning sewer- I just started out sewing by making outfits for my DD (4) to wear on our upcoming first ever Disney vacation. I wanted to show you all what you have taught me by osmosis!
> 
> I made this from a Tink bandana that I found at Hobby Lobby. I used some cut outs from the left over bandana fabric to make appliques which I put on an old denim skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this panel print at Walmart and loved it. I had thought to make a pillowcase dress- as I said, I'm just learning and didn't have a pattern- but I thought that material deserved something fancier, so I came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are some wonderful seamstresses and I love looking at all your work. Thanks again!


Great job!


LisaNJ25 said:


> Hi everyone! I havent been around fo awhile since we had to cancel out trip this year.
> 
> I did make custom for the kids birthday party sunday. With the help of my kids godmother.. she did the shirts, I did the skirt.  Got the ideas from that unmentionable site.
> 
> Here you go:


cute!


jham said:


> I have been appliqueing bunches of shirts so the rest of us can match Lily.   I'm tired!
> 
> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these: (I promise Happy does have facial features, they are just washed out in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match this: (UGH, this photo reminds me that the dog just chewed the strap off one of those shoes and she no longer has shoes for that outfit!)anyone have some cute size 9 1/2-10 matchy shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quite a while ago I stitched out Sally on some stabilizer so I turned it into a patch to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Jayden can have an updated shirt to match these:


Holy cow!  These are awesome!!


minnie2 said:


> Here is what I have been up to although I probably shouldn't post after Jeanne's appliques!
> i made a bunch of Carla's Raglan pattern for our up coming Trip and some Penn State sweet shirts for a game we are taking the kids too.
> Buzz sweat shirt for Kyle and my nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State for Nikki and Kyle (she was at school so she couldn't model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POC one for Kyle and Tink for my niece and Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for my niece.  not sure it I am making a skirt or pants to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki's bday out fit  for CRT and BBB I posted the skirt before..  She was mad because there was a bee flying around and Daisy kept bumping her because of course she HAD to be in the picture.


Great job; that reminds me I have Carla's raglan pattern and haven't used it yet; I didn't realize you could use fleece, hmmmm...


Sapper383 said:


> OMG....I LOVE Heather......Thank you soooo much. Without your tutorial I would have never have been able to do this
> I just made this tshirt for my DS10, Ieuan for our trip in just over a week. I thought it would match Molis Animal Kingdom dress.
> I am sooo pleased in how it has turned out, especially as this is my first.....its not a patch on the rest of yours but, hay,the only way is up.
> 
> I'm going to make these for my DH and myself.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


well done!!


VBAndrea said:


> No clue who mentioned it, but someone wondered if you could make a Simply Sweet reversible.  Now, I have never made a Simply Sweet before, but I thought I'd give it a whirl.  And now that I am done I can tell you I don't recommend doing it.
> 
> The biggest problems I had in construction were adding the band at the bottom and attaching the skirt to the bodice.  The main problem is you can only really see the side you are top stiching on so the underside doesn't necessarily line up like it should.  It made one side of the dress a little wonky looking.
> 
> Also, when attaching the bodice to a double skirt it's sewing through too many layers -- must remember to change my needle before my next project b/c I'm sure this outfit wreaked havoc on it.
> 
> And final issue, the dress is heavy and likely will be a bit hot when wearing it.
> 
> The only fabric you save on is the band and straps.  I also opted not to do buttonholes with knots since I saw the easier option to tie the straps.
> 
> Here are the results (and pictures are crappy as my model was unavailable and Petunia doesn't live in my house -- likewise, hung the thing on a lingerie chest and the handles of the drawers don't flatter the photo any -- and cheap camera -- and poor lighting -- yadda, yadda, yadda)
> 
> Side one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back side so you can see the sash (which I naturally forgot to fluff up before taking pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique (went a wee bit weird by the ear and the bridle actually has some spaces in it that don't show up on the photo) and here you can also see the weird puckering from blind topstiching (though sash should cover it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the reverse side (and hard to see, but there are red flowers on the horse fabric which is wear I picked the coordinating fabric from):


Looks great; and thanks for trying out the reversible idea and "reviewing" it for us.


Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you *mandyb* for the helpful tips on my stabilzer question!
> I tried to find your post to quote, but I'm swimming in this thread and can't find it anywhere- I read it in my email updates though.  I just wanted to let you know your help is appreciated



My feelings are hurt; I answered you the other day! (just kidding, but I did answer; I also use the strips, but just overlap them, I don't sew them together.)



snubie said:


> Ahem to that!
> 
> I have a friend headed to WDW in a few weeks for her DD's birthday.  No child should go to WDW without any customs so I made her a twirl skirt and 2 matching shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a coordinating shirt for the birthday girl's little sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU HEATHER!


THose are super cute!


emcreative said:


> Totally OT:
> We tried to get Hannah some dance shoes today (she needs Ballet, Tap and Jazz/Hip Hop) but our local dance store went out of business, and the stock left at her dance studio of course was not in Hannah's size.  So out of desperation we decided to try a few local resale shops.
> 
> We didn't find the shoes but look what we DID find!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, since we're foster parents we get a discount...so it was (drumroll please) a whopping $12.79!!!!!
> 
> YAHOO!
> 
> OH!  And if anyone sees the doll size coat for less than the $40+ it is on that one site, could you please let me know? Thanks!
> 
> And in slightly more on topic news, Igor is in Ohio so I'm hoping he'll be here tomorrow or Thursday!



Hannah looks great in it!  Awesome deal- well done!!  PS, I can't wait till Igor gets there.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mirb1214 said:


> The instructions I have for a pettiskirt calls for Nylon Chiffon.  I went to Joanns and Hobby Lobby this weekend and they both only had Polyester Chiffon.  What's the difference in the two?  HL has the Poly Chiffon on sale this week for $2.99 yd but I don't want to get it if it won't work well.  What do ya'll think??



I've  been using afcexpress and they ship really fast. They called me a couple weeks ago to tell  me that to check this month, they were getting animal prints. (I asked in my order a couple of months ago).


----------



## stephie1012

emcreative said:


> Totally OT:
> We tried to get Hannah some dance shoes today (she needs Ballet, Tap and Jazz/Hip Hop) but our local dance store went out of business, and the stock left at her dance studio of course was not in Hannah's size.  So out of desperation we decided to try a few local resale shops.
> 
> We didn't find the shoes but look what we DID find!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> what a great find!!!
> about the dance shoes, DD and another girl mixed up ballet shoes at there recital and i didnt realize it until her summer classes started. Well her school doesnt order shoes in the summer...i went to payless, they had all of them! i was surprised, while im not fond of the ballet shoes (they always come untied) they did get us thru the summer.


----------



## emcreative

stephie1012 said:


> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally OT:
> We tried to get Hannah some dance shoes today (she needs Ballet, Tap and Jazz/Hip Hop) but our local dance store went out of business, and the stock left at her dance studio of course was not in Hannah's size.  So out of desperation we decided to try a few local resale shops.
> 
> We didn't find the shoes but look what we DID find!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> what a great find!!!
> about the dance shoes, DD and another girl mixed up ballet shoes at there recital and i didnt realize it until her summer classes started. Well her school doesnt order shoes in the summer...i went to payless, they had all of them! i was surprised, while im not fond of the ballet shoes (they always come untied) they did get us thru the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried there too
Click to expand...


----------



## princessmom29

on the dance shoes- If you know what size she needs I highly recommend discountdance.com. they get then=m to you pretty fast, and at reasonable prices!! We end up ordering a lot from them since DD needs a narrow dance shoe, and bloch leos seem to be the only ones that really fit her!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Do I even dare to start an applique on a thin T shirt?  DH bought it thin and I am afraid it isn't going to hold.

Then when I ordered from online T shirts I forgot the reason I was there, the grey shirt!  But two are done already.


----------



## TinaLala

I know it's been asked on here before, but what would you say is the best embroidery machine for under $500?

DH has agreed to let me buy one in April/May for mother's day and I want to do some research on them before I buy.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

> what a great find!!!
> about the dance shoes, DD and another girl mixed up ballet shoes at there recital and i didnt realize it until her summer classes started. Well her school doesnt order shoes in the summer...i went to payless, they had all of them! i was surprised, while im not fond of the ballet shoes (they always come untied) they did get us thru the summer.



My DD17 is a dancer...she learned early on to tuck the ballet shoe ties back into the shoe, they stay tied this way.  This is a trick from the professionals, something she learned at a ballet workshop.  Hope it helps you, those shoes that didn't stay tied always bugged me.


----------



## princessmom29

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My DD17 is a dancer...she learned early on to tuck the ballet shoe ties back into the shoe, they stay tied this way.  This is a trick from the professionals, something she learned at a ballet workshop.  Hope it helps you, those shoes that didn't stay tied always bugged me.



The leather is so stiff on the payless ones that even this trick doesn't work to keep them tied. The laces still come out and come untied. I HATE payless dance shoes. For about $2 more you can get capezio daisy. Much better quality!!


----------



## bear_mom

emcreative said:


> Totally OT:
> We tried to get Hannah some dance shoes today (she needs Ballet, Tap and Jazz/Hip Hop) but our local dance store went out of business, and the stock left at her dance studio of course was not in Hannah's size.  So out of desperation we decided to try a few local resale shops.
> 
> We didn't find the shoes but look what we DID find!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks brand new and it is just Hannah's size with a little room to grow!!! And, check out the price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, since we're foster parents we get a discount...so it was (drumroll please) a whopping $12.79!!!!!
> 
> YAHOO!
> 
> OH!  And if anyone sees the doll size coat for less than the $40+ it is on that one site, could you please let me know? Thanks!
> 
> And in slightly more on topic news, Igor is in Ohio so I'm hoping he'll be here tomorrow or Thursday!



Congrats on the great find! 

I have bought ballet shoes from Discount Dance the last few times and they have arrrived in 2 days (to Mid-Michigan).

Emily


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did it.

I did sew on very thin knit t shirt and it didn't make holes.  I finished all 3 test track t shirts.  I have the boys drying on the line and mine is in the machine now.  

13 days to go.


----------



## revrob

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it.
> 
> I did sew on very thin knit t shirt and it didn't make holes.  I finished all 3 test track t shirts.  I have the boys drying on the line and mine is in the machine now.
> 
> 13 days to go.



GREAT job!  Now, where are the pics?


----------



## twob4him

Love all the great things posted today!!!!!

Jeanne - love how you went matchy matchy!! I think Croc sells just the straps for replacement...would be much cheaper than buying a new pair.

Marlo - TDF outfit for Nikki!!! I bet she loves it! Tell Daisy she looks pretty too! I love her coloring! Great job on all of those raglans!!!

I know I missed so many people...but I am loving everything!!!! 

Hope back-to-school went well today for all those returning after Labor Day! Here are my three...all off to school! I blogged all about it today if you want the long version...lol!

















I am trying to sew this week so hopefully I will have something to show you  later on!!! 

Sew On Sisters and Tom!!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

karamat said:


> The Crystal Palace is a little early, but it was either that or 7:15pm (8:15pm to our Central-time bodies) and we're early eaters so it should work out fine.



FWIW, You've got your times backwards--7:15 would be 6:15 central.



revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!



gorgeous!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.    Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.



Wow--that's beautiful

DD4 started preschool for the first time, I just love the precious dress--it comes together so easily!  This was my first time making korker bows too





 (it's nursery rhyme toile in case you can't tell)


----------



## LisaNJ25

emcreative said:


> stephie1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We tried there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Amazon.com.  I just ordered my sons tap shoes there tonight.  I need them for Saturday and waited to long.
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

DisneyKings said:


> Wow--that's beautiful
> 
> DD4 started preschool for the first time, I just love the precious dress--it comes together so easily!  This was my first time making korker bows too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's nursery rhyme toile in case you can't tell)



love it!


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick question...has anyone made the Brownstuff Petal Skirt from YCMT?


DIL is thinking about using this to make GD a Tink outfit for Halloween...is this easy, or hard?  How much fabric does it take?

Thnaks...

Nini


----------



## Adi12982

Need your HELP!

So it may seem silly in the grand scheme of things. . . but I need help thinking of what my soon to be born baby could wear for Halloween - she can be as "big" as one month old (taking for granted she will wait til at least full term, which for me is Sept 25) and as small as a couple days old (I will be 42 weeks Oct. 30th - and by FL law she has to be out by then).  At first I wanted to do some sort of matching with DH - I really was hoping Disney would have the Captain Hook costume and he could be hook and she would be tink - but they aren't selling it this year.  Plus, I'd have to find or make a tink costume (and I don't like teh bunting version of the tink costume).  Then I thought I'd make her a pirate (DH has a pirate hat, and some accessories). . . but then I started to question of I want her to dress up as a pirate her very first haloween what would the grandparents think say, etc.  Needless to say, I had the fabric in hand to make her a skirt, corset and bandana in one of the girly skull and bones fabrics at walmart today, and put it back.  I told DH my dillema, and he thought it would be cute to dress her as a monkey - since we started calling her "baby monkey" before we knew her sex, way back when I was 7 weeks pregnant.  Anyhow, the costumes for that are either basically expensive PJ's or will be too big (they claim to be newborn to 6 months - um, I doubt it will properly fit a newborn if it fits a 6 month old well).  DH jokingly (or maybe not so jokingly) suggested that we get  a stuffed monkey, like the one we bought for her the week we found out I was pregnant, empty it, and make an opening on the back and put her in that.  Then I started searching for baby bunting costumes and found this: http://www.target.com/Snow-White-Co...ndex&frombrowse=0&rh=k:Bunting Costume&page=1  Which I think is totally cute, and iwll have to run by DH - but now I am thinking it would be soooo much better to have one that is for Belle because her name will be Isabel and we've decided the only nicknames we'll allow are Belle (or Bell) and Isabelita (little Isabel in spanish), but of course I can't find any. 

So this is totally unimportant, and sorry I rambled for so long (I'll blame the hormones) - BUT what do you think we should dress her as.  Are there are cute things our there to buy - OR what are your suggestions on something I can make??  If all else fails they have cute little things at walmart (pumpkin, dog, etc) but it is her first Halloween. . . and I want her to look cute. . . ugh, lol!  Give me your opinions - even if it is a suggestion for something we haven't thought of. . . What should she be, and where can we get it for as cheap as possible OR how can I make it!  THANKS for listening to the ramblings of a hormonal 34.5 week pregnant woman


----------



## Stephres

Adi12982 said:


> How were the crowd's with the holiday??  Just curious. . . crowds don't scare me away (even as a Floridian I have been the most insane times of year - week between Christmas and New Years, July, etc. But it is always nicer when the crowds are low).



Sorry I just saw this. The crowds were spring break-like (not as bad as summer but heavier than the fall) over the weekend but Monday we had the run of the park. We went to MK and walked on everything we wanted to ride. Here is Megan fooling around to show you:






Ok, I just looked at everything (love it all, great job friends!) and am going to bed. Subbing really wears me out!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Adi12982 said:


> Need your HELP!
> 
> So it may seem silly in the grand scheme of things. . . but I need help thinking of what my soon to be born baby could wear for Halloween - she can be as "big" as one month old (taking for granted she will wait til at least full term, which for me is Sept 25) and as small as a couple days old (I will be 42 weeks Oct. 30th - and by FL law she has to be out by then).  At first I wanted to do some sort of matching with DH - I really was hoping Disney would have the Captain Hook costume and he could be hook and she would be tink - but they aren't selling it this year.  Plus, I'd have to find or make a tink costume (and I don't like teh bunting version of the tink costume).  Then I thought I'd make her a pirate (DH has a pirate hat, and some accessories). . . but then I started to question of I want her to dress up as a pirate her very first haloween what would the grandparents think say, etc.  Needless to say, I had the fabric in hand to make her a skirt, corset and bandana in one of the girly skull and bones fabrics at walmart today, and put it back.  I told DH my dillema, and he thought it would be cute to dress her as a monkey - since we started calling her "baby monkey" before we knew her sex, way back when I was 7 weeks pregnant.  Anyhow, the costumes for that are either basically expensive PJ's or will be too big (they claim to be newborn to 6 months - um, I doubt it will properly fit a newborn if it fits a 6 month old well).  DH jokingly (or maybe not so jokingly) suggested that we get  a stuffed monkey, like the one we bought for her the week we found out I was pregnant, empty it, and make an opening on the back and put her in that.  Then I started searching for baby bunting costumes and found this: http://www.target.com/Snow-White-Co...ndex&frombrowse=0&rh=k:Bunting Costume&page=1  Which I think is totally cute, and iwll have to run by DH - but now I am thinking it would be soooo much better to have one that is for Belle because her name will be Isabel and we've decided the only nicknames we'll allow are Belle (or Bell) and Isabelita (little Isabel in spanish), but of course I can't find any.
> 
> So this is totally unimportant, and sorry I rambled for so long (I'll blame the hormones) - BUT what do you think we should dress her as.  Are there are cute things our there to buy - OR what are your suggestions on something I can make??  If all else fails they have cute little things at walmart (pumpkin, dog, etc) but it is her first Halloween. . . and I want her to look cute. . . ugh, lol!  Give me your opinions - even if it is a suggestion for something we haven't thought of. . . What should she be, and where can we get it for as cheap as possible OR how can I make it!  THANKS for listening to the ramblings of a hormonal 34.5 week pregnant woman


http://www.amazon.com/Disneys-Belle-Infant-Costume-suggest/dp/B000PI2QL8
How about this one?
it's really inexpensive and looks like it would be easy to shorten the bodice if you needed to.
or there's a cute princess and even better princess leia costume here:
http://www.amazon.com/Disneys-Belle-Infant-Costume-suggest/dp/B000PI2QL8
and then you could dress DS like Luke Skywalker

and here's a tinkerbelle bunting:
http://www.bizrate.com/baby-costumes/baby-tinkerbell-bunting-costume/
and then DS could be peter pan or cpt. hook, like you originally thought.

I better stop now...


----------



## lovesdumbo

sohappy said:


> Hi guys!  We are here now having a blast. Can't wait to share pics of Jackson at Jedi training academy and Cooper clowning it up with the characters. I just wanted to give an update before I forget----
> 
> 
> mom2rtk the penguin was w Mary at dhs at the animation building at 5pm. So was the snow witch- your costume looks much better. and oddly enough, she wouldn't spin around and let me get good pics!!  There was a brief showing of costuming (or a staged area that looked lik that) on the backlot tour. I couldn't get my camera out fast enough.


I have to remember that 5pm animation building time!



sahm1000 said:


> All of this talk of the Disney trim makes me want to run to Joann's tomorrow!


My Joann's didn't have any.




fairygoodmother said:


> I've been sewing...a little bit of this, a little bit of that...
> First, this is for Mikaela's big give...for her to wear to Sea World


Love everything you posted!  I'm sure Mikaela will LOVE that SeaWorld outfit!!!





revrob said:


> I finished Cinderella this morning!


WOW!  Just perfect!!!



ArmyMom23 said:


>


How cute!  Great photo!  I miss the Poly!



candicenicole19 said:


>


Stunning!!!!!  Love everything you've posted!  Love your knit outfits!!!  



Stephres said:


> Just got back from a quick weekend trip and look who we ran into!


How fun!!!  Love all the photos you posted!



Sapper383 said:


> Here is my latest dress, for Animal Kingdom


How cute!!!



carrie6466 said:


>


That is adorable!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.   Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.


WOW!!!! So cool!  Love all the food!



DznyDreamz said:


>


That is great!



PaddingtonBear said:


> Hello everyone. I have been lurking on this thread forever and have popped in a couple of times to say hello and ask some questions. I am a beginning sewer- I just started out sewing by making outfits for my DD (4) to wear on our upcoming first ever Disney vacation. I wanted to show you all what you have taught me by osmosis!
> 
> 
> I made this from a Tink bandana that I found at Hobby Lobby. I used some cut outs from the left over bandana fabric to make appliques which I put on an old denim skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this panel print at Walmart and loved it. I had thought to make a pillowcase dress- as I said, I'm just learning and didn't have a pattern- but I thought that material deserved something fancier, so I came up with this.


Two great outfits!  You don't look like a beginner!



LisaNJ25 said:


> I did make custom for the kids birthday party sunday. With the help of my kids godmother.. she did the shirts, I did the skirt.  Got the ideas from that unmentionable site.
> 
> 
> Here you go:


Those are great!!!




jham said:


>


Everything looks so great!!!  How cool to match Lily!!!!



minnie2 said:


>


You've been busy!!!  Everything looks so great!



Sapper383 said:


> OMG....I LOVE Heather......Thank you soooo much. Without your tutorial I would have never have been able to do this
> I just made this tshirt for my DS10, Ieuan for our trip in just over a week. I thought it would match Molis Animal Kingdom dress.
> I am sooo pleased in how it has turned out, especially as this is my first.....its not a patch on the rest of yours but, hay,the only way is up.
> 
> 
> I'm going to make these for my DH and myself.
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


How great!  



VBAndrea said:


> No clue who mentioned it, but someone wondered if you could make a Simply Sweet reversible.  Now, I have never made a Simply Sweet before, but I thought I'd give it a whirl.  And now that I am done I can tell you I don't recommend doing it.
> 
> 
> The biggest problems I had in construction were adding the band at the bottom and attaching the skirt to the bodice.  The main problem is you can only really see the side you are top stiching on so the underside doesn't necessarily line up like it should.  It made one side of the dress a little wonky looking.
> 
> 
> Also, when attaching the bodice to a double skirt it's sewing through too many layers -- must remember to change my needle before my next project b/c I'm sure this outfit wreaked havoc on it.
> 
> 
> And final issue, the dress is heavy and likely will be a bit hot when wearing it.
> 
> 
> The only fabric you save on is the band and straps.  I also opted not to do buttonholes with knots since I saw the easier option to tie the straps.
> 
> 
> Here are the results (and pictures are crappy as my model was unavailable and Petunia doesn't live in my house -- likewise, hung the thing on a lingerie chest and the handles of the drawers don't flatter the photo any -- and cheap camera -- and poor lighting -- yadda, yadda, yadda)
> 
> 
> Side one:


That came out great!



snubie said:


> I have a friend headed to WDW in a few weeks for her DD's birthday.  No child should go to WDW without any customs so I made her a twirl skirt and 2 matching shirts.


Love the birthday outfit!



emcreative said:


> Totally OT:
> We tried to get Hannah some dance shoes today (she needs Ballet, Tap and Jazz/Hip Hop) but our local dance store went out of business, and the stock left at her dance studio of course was not in Hannah's size.  So out of desperation we decided to try a few local resale shops.
> 
> 
> We didn't find the shoes but look what we DID find!!!!


What a great find!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it.
> 
> I did sew on very thin knit t shirt and it didn't make holes.  I finished all 3 test track t shirts.  I have the boys drying on the line and mine is in the machine now.
> 
> 
> 13 days to go.


Great!!!!



twob4him said:


> Hope back-to-school went well today for all those returning after Labor Day! Here are my three...all off to school! I blogged all about it today if you want the long version...lol!


How cute!



DisneyKings said:


> DD4 started preschool for the first time, I just love the precious dress--it comes together so easily!  This was my first time making korker bows too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's nursery rhyme toile in case you can't tell)


So adorable!  Love the fabric and the shoes!


----------



## karamat

VBAndrea said:


> I'm not sure what to do for Akershus either.  DD loves Jasmine and Ariel but who knows if we'll see them there or not.  I'd almost prefer to do a dress that has several princesses appliqued on it, but I can only machine applique by hand so I don't really foresee that happening unless I suddenly become brilliant at appliqueing -- I don't see that happening either!
> 
> What adr did you want that you didn't get?  I plan to keep trying back for 1900PF for an earlier time.  I check the on line system daily and when I call to add the dp I'll inquire.  I've heard that sometimes things show up for travel agents or cms that don't show up on the on line system.


I couldn't get Whispering Canyon without giving up something that I _REALLY_ wanted.  It was the one ADR that DH wanted, but he's happy that he didn't have to get up early to make the ADRs so he's fine with the ones I made.



froggy33 said:


> I had to make my reservations on Sunday morning.  It was NOT fun to wake up at 6:00am.  And to top it off I woke my daughter up about 7am on accident (she usually sleeps until 9-9:30).  So I was up for good!
> I got mostly what I wanted.  Only had trouble with a few reservations - mostly with times.  We have 10 total, so that makes it difficult.
> 
> Mine are:
> Sat Dec 5-Chef Mickey's 9:10pm (little bit late, especially with a 17mth old)
> Sun Dec 6-Biergarten 6:25pm
> Mon Dec 7-Sanaa 6:55pm
> Tue Dec 8-Mama Melrose's 2:40pm(wanted Fantasmic Package, but there were NONE)
> Wed Dec 9-Crystal Palace 8:15am
> Thu Dec 10-Akershus-5pm
> Fri Dec 11-1900 Park Fare 6:05pm
> Sat Dec 12-1900 Park Fare 9:40am


I almost did Biergarten Sunday evening, but thought DD would like to see the princesses.



DisneyKings said:


> FWIW, You've got your times backwards--7:15 would be 6:15 central.


 I do!!! Wow - you wouldn't think I spend my entire day coordinating deadlines between Hong Kong, Tokyo, Australia, London, NYC, Chicago, and San Francisco!!  I'm going to blame it on lack of sleep


----------



## danicaw

Wow you all have been busy! 

fairygoodmother: Cute outfits! 
revrob: I love the princess dresses! Great job!
candicenicole19: Great outfits! Love the knits!
jham: I love the outfits you make for your trips - I like the themed stuff for the whole family... FUN!
DisneyKings: Adorable dress! Nice job on the bows too.
100AcrePrincess: Wonderful Caterpillar outfits! 
Minnie2: Love all the fleece! 
snubie: great outfits! Love the dots!

We took advantage of the long weekend and wandered north to Vancouver. Had fun and the kids did great. Hubby tracked down a fabric store for me to check out, it was very different from my local JoAnn type. And if I had lots of time to sort thru and the family wasn't in the car, I might have spent a wad 

DS started Kindergarten today!  
And I am starting to plan out some sewing projects again!
I found this fleece on the remnant rack at JoAnn and tried my hand at "winging it" on a a-line type dress for DD. I originally cut it really long and she wanted shorter.... then I thought it was too short and I added the yellow. It has a hoodie type pocket in front (what are those called?) that I tried match the print so it's hidden a bit. But DD wont take it off  so that's a good thing.
I cut the neck a bit big. I hope with a shirt under it will be less distracting for me. And I will re-draw my pattern so its smaller next time. 




And yes, she was eating Cheetos, right before I took the picture


----------



## DisneyKings

karamat said:


> I do!!! Wow - you wouldn't think I spend my entire day coordinating deadlines between Hong Kong, Tokyo, Australia, London, NYC, Chicago, and San Francisco!!  I'm going to blame it on lack of sleep



I live in the central zone very close to the eastern & usually remember when working across the time zone, but every once in a while I just screw it up & show up at the wrong time.  The 90 mark for my recent trip fell on a day I worked across the time zone & I was so busy worrying about & calling for my ADRs that I totally forgot to calculate for that.  Lack of sleep will definitely do it too.


----------



## stephie1012

princessmom29 said:


> The leather is so stiff on the payless ones that even this trick doesn't work to keep them tied. The laces still come out and come untied. I HATE payless dance shoes. For about $2 more you can get capezio daisy. Much better quality!!



her first fall class is tomorrow..im ordering her new ones lol i cant stand the payless ones...dont ask me how but 3x last year dd came home with someone elses shoes, after the recital when she did it there was no way to get hers back.


----------



## MouseTriper

UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG...I had a big long quote and lost it.  Sorry.  I do want to say that EVERYTHING looks ADORABLE!!!!!  You guys have been BUSY!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to kick it into gear!!!!!!!!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay.. once I see fabric I want, I have to have it! One of the co-ops that some of us use has these prints, but it looks like they are going to get dropped. Has anyone seen these for sale anywhere? They are Michael Miller, and I need to find them.... so who has seen them and where?


----------



## fairygoodmother

mirandag819 said:


> Okay.. once I see fabric I want, I have to have it! One of the co-ops that some of us use has these prints, but it looks like they are going to get dropped. Has anyone seen these for sale anywhere? They are Michael Miller, and I need to find them.... so who has seen them and where?



sewmamasew has the Two by Two stripe and the Quarter Dot.  You can find them here:  http://www.sewmamasew.com/ccp0-catshow/CLMMBASICS.html

I don't think the Plain Jane in these colors is out yet - I think it was slated for "fall release".  I've not seen it anywhere; I've only seen navy/yellow.  If you find it, will you let me know where?  I've been searching for the Lil Plain Jane in aqua myself.


----------



## fairygoodmother

I just thought I'd tell you what I realized about my Sally applique.

I recently watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time.  The twins have discovered it and they love it.  So I'm really checking out Jack and Sally and I realize that the Sally I did for Olivia is BACKWARDS!  I traced the design out and then I must have flipped the paper over somehow when cutting out my pieces, and the design is BACKWARDS!  Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!






Do I laugh, or do I cry??


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> Love all the great things posted today!!!!!
> 
> Jeanne - love how you went matchy matchy!! I think Croc sells just the straps for replacement...would be much cheaper than buying a new pair.
> 
> Marlo - TDF outfit for Nikki!!! I bet she loves it! Tell Daisy she looks pretty too! I love her coloring! Great job on all of those raglans!!!
> 
> I know I missed so many people...but I am loving everything!!!!
> 
> Hope back-to-school went well today for all those returning after Labor Day! Here are my three...all off to school! I blogged all about it today if you want the long version...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to sew this week so hopefully I will have something to show you  later on!!!
> 
> Sew On Sisters and Tom!!!!


Look how adorable your girls are!!!!!!!!!  



DisneyKings said:


> DD4 started preschool for the first time, I just love the precious dress--it comes together so easily!  This was my first time making korker bows too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's nursery rhyme toile in case you can't tell)


so pretty!  I love Toile.


danicaw said:


> Wow you all have been busy!
> 
> f
> 
> We took advantage of the long weekend and wandered north to Vancouver. Had fun and the kids did great. Hubby tracked down a fabric store for me to check out, it was very different from my local JoAnn type. And if I had lots of time to sort thru and the family wasn't in the car, I might have spent a wad
> 
> DS started Kindergarten today!
> And I am starting to plan out some sewing projects again!
> I found this fleece on the remnant rack at JoAnn and tried my hand at "winging it" on a a-line type dress for DD. I originally cut it really long and she wanted shorter.... then I thought it was too short and I added the yellow. It has a hoodie type pocket in front (what are those called?) that I tried match the print so it's hidden a bit. But DD wont take it off  so that's a good thing.
> I cut the neck a bit big. I hope with a shirt under it will be less distracting for me. And I will re-draw my pattern so its smaller next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, she was eating Cheetos, right before I took the picture


so cute!


----------



## Tweevil

fairygoodmother said:


> I just thought I'd tell you what I realized about my Sally applique.
> 
> I recently watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time.  The twins have discovered it and they love it.  So I'm really checking out Jack and Sally and I realize that the Sally I did for Olivia is BACKWARDS!  I traced the design out and then I must have flipped the paper over somehow when cutting out my pieces, and the design is BACKWARDS!  Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I laugh, or do I cry??



Oh my goodness you laugh!  That applique is gorgeous and I couldn't dream of starting anew.  THink of it as your spin on the character!
It is gorgeous, I wouldn't change a thing.  AND I love NBC and didn't notice it.


----------



## revrob

THANK YOU for all the kind comments on my Cinderella sundress!  I really appreciate all of your kind words - she was a lot of fun to create.  I have been wanting to make her for a long time, and just finally had to get her done.  I'm loving her!



fairygoodmother said:


> I just thought I'd tell you what I realized about my Sally applique.
> 
> I recently watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time.  The twins have discovered it and they love it.  So I'm really checking out Jack and Sally and I realize that the Sally I did for Olivia is BACKWARDS!  I traced the design out and then I must have flipped the paper over somehow when cutting out my pieces, and the design is BACKWARDS!  Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I laugh, or do I cry??




I think it looks great, and I'm doubting that anyone is really gonna notice.  I'd leave it alone, and as someone else posted, claim it as your creative spin on the character!


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Disneys-Belle-Infant-Costume-suggest/dp/B000PI2QL8
> How about this one?
> it's really inexpensive and looks like it would be easy to shorten the bodice if you needed to.
> or there's a cute princess and even better princess leia costume here:
> http://www.amazon.com/Disneys-Belle-Infant-Costume-suggest/dp/B000PI2QL8
> and then you could dress DS like Luke Skywalker
> 
> and here's a tinkerbelle bunting:
> http://www.bizrate.com/baby-costumes/baby-tinkerbell-bunting-costume/
> and then DS could be peter pan or cpt. hook, like you originally thought.
> 
> I better stop now...



Thanks so much, but those Belle costumes are out of stock (and didn't see the Leia one, was another Belle link).  I want her to match up with DH (who is really into dressing up for Halloween, we don't have a DS yet  ).  And that is the tink bunting I mentioned in my post that seems off to me, I'm not loving it. . . but I will put it down on the maybe list.  Thanks so much for your help!

More of you can chime in, I still would love some opinions and/or suggestions!




fairygoodmother said:


> Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I laugh, or do I cry??



You laugh - only someone really hardcore about NBC may notice, plus who will be scrutinizing so much?  It looks fabulous. . . OH and you can just say it is Sally looking in the mirror if anyone questions it


----------



## snubie

Adi12982 said:


> Need your HELP!
> 
> So it may seem silly in the grand scheme of things. . . but I need help thinking of what my soon to be born baby could wear for Halloween - she can be as "big" as one month old (taking for granted she will wait til at least full term, which for me is Sept 25) and as small as a couple days old (I will be 42 weeks Oct. 30th - and by FL law she has to be out by then).  At first I wanted to do some sort of matching with DH - I really was hoping Disney would have the Captain Hook costume and he could be hook and she would be tink - but they aren't selling it this year.  Plus, I'd have to find or make a tink costume (and I don't like teh bunting version of the tink costume).  Then I thought I'd make her a pirate (DH has a pirate hat, and some accessories). . . but then I started to question of I want her to dress up as a pirate her very first haloween what would the grandparents think say, etc.  Needless to say, I had the fabric in hand to make her a skirt, corset and bandana in one of the girly skull and bones fabrics at walmart today, and put it back.  I told DH my dillema, and he thought it would be cute to dress her as a monkey - since we started calling her "baby monkey" before we knew her sex, way back when I was 7 weeks pregnant.  Anyhow, the costumes for that are either basically expensive PJ's or will be too big (they claim to be newborn to 6 months - um, I doubt it will properly fit a newborn if it fits a 6 month old well).  DH jokingly (or maybe not so jokingly) suggested that we get  a stuffed monkey, like the one we bought for her the week we found out I was pregnant, empty it, and make an opening on the back and put her in that.  Then I started searching for baby bunting costumes and found this: http://www.target.com/Snow-White-Co...ndex&frombrowse=0&rh=k:Bunting Costume&page=1  Which I think is totally cute, and iwll have to run by DH - but now I am thinking it would be soooo much better to have one that is for Belle because her name will be Isabel and we've decided the only nicknames we'll allow are Belle (or Bell) and Isabelita (little Isabel in spanish), but of course I can't find any.
> 
> So this is totally unimportant, and sorry I rambled for so long (I'll blame the hormones) - BUT what do you think we should dress her as.  Are there are cute things our there to buy - OR what are your suggestions on something I can make??  If all else fails they have cute little things at walmart (pumpkin, dog, etc) but it is her first Halloween. . . and I want her to look cute. . . ugh, lol!  Give me your opinions - even if it is a suggestion for something we haven't thought of. . . What should she be, and where can we get it for as cheap as possible OR how can I make it!  THANKS for listening to the ramblings of a hormonal 34.5 week pregnant woman



I will be honest.  Do not worry about it.  Do you have plans for Halloween?  Because depending on when you deliver, you may not feel like leaving the house at all.  I know that with Lauren I did not leave the house with her for 2 weeks because I felt like dirt and there was very little sleep happening in our house at that time.
I have already "cancelled" Thanksgiving in our house this year.  I am due 3 days before Thanksgiving and I have told my family if they want to see us that day (they live 2 hours away) they have to come to us and they have to bring their own food.



fairygoodmother said:


> I just thought I'd tell you what I realized about my Sally applique.
> 
> I recently watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time.  The twins have discovered it and they love it.  So I'm really checking out Jack and Sally and I realize that the Sally I did for Olivia is BACKWARDS!  I traced the design out and then I must have flipped the paper over somehow when cutting out my pieces, and the design is BACKWARDS!  Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I laugh, or do I cry??



I say laugh.  No one will notice.  And it looks great.


----------



## emcreative

fairygoodmother said:


> I just thought I'd tell you what I realized about my Sally applique.
> 
> I recently watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time.  The twins have discovered it and they love it.  So I'm really checking out Jack and Sally and I realize that the Sally I did for Olivia is BACKWARDS!  I traced the design out and then I must have flipped the paper over somehow when cutting out my pieces, and the design is BACKWARDS!  Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I laugh, or do I cry??



Laugh! 

I really don't think anyone would notice.  But if they do, ESPECIALLY if they have children near and dare say anything, just tell them that Sally sent you the picture herself, and in order to take her own picture she had to use a mirror, so OF COURSE the image seems flipped!  All mirrors do that!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

snubie said:


> I will be honest.  Do not worry about it.  Do you have plans for Halloween?  Because depending on when you deliver, you may not feel like leaving the house at all.  I know that with Lauren I did not leave the house with her for 2 weeks because I felt like dirt and there was very little sleep happening in our house at that time.
> I have already "cancelled" Thanksgiving in our house this year.  I am due 3 days before Thanksgiving and I have told my family if they want to see us that day (they live 2 hours away) they have to come to us and they have to bring their own food.


I agree that planning something too elaborate for  a newborn may not be the best idea.  But I do understand wanting to do something cute for a Halloween Baby.

How about a orange knit hat with a green stem.  Then applique on a onesie a cute phrase or a Mickey head pumpkin.

If you want to go with Tinkerbell, I would find a green onesie, and try to make a little tiny petalskirt out of some broadcloth.  Something soft and simple.  Newborns have trouble regulating their body temperature although you are in Miami so it won't be that big of a deal.  If you want to go with Belle, then get a yellow onesie and make a cute little yellow skirt to go with it.  Make a coordinating blanket for either Tinkerbell or Belle, maybe add one of the Cutie Princess Appliques that HeatherSue has to the Blanket with Baby's name?
Of course, show us what you end up creating!!  You are getting really close to delivery!  How exciting.


----------



## Adi12982

snubie said:


> I will be honest.  Do not worry about it.  Do you have plans for Halloween?  Because depending on when you deliver, you may not feel like leaving the house at all.  I know that with Lauren I did not leave the house with her for 2 weeks because I felt like dirt and there was very little sleep happening in our house at that time.
> I have already "cancelled" Thanksgiving in our house this year.  I am due 3 days before Thanksgiving and I have told my family if they want to see us that day (they live 2 hours away) they have to come to us and they have to bring their own food.
> 
> 
> 
> I say laugh.  No one will notice.  And it looks great.





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I agree that planning something too elaborate for  a newborn may not be the best idea.  But I do understand wanting to do something cute for a Halloween Baby.
> 
> How about a orange knit hat with a green stem.  Then applique on a onesie a cute phrase or a Mickey head pumpkin.
> 
> If you want to go with Tinkerbell, I would find a green onesie, and try to make a little tiny petalskirt out of some broadcloth.  Something soft and simple.  Newborns have trouble regulating their body temperature although you are in Miami so it won't be that big of a deal.  If you want to go with Belle, then get a yellow onesie and make a cute little yellow skirt to go with it.  Make a coordinating blanket for either Tinkerbell or Belle, maybe add one of the Cutie Princess Appliques that HeatherSue has to the Blanket with Baby's name?
> Of course, show us what you end up creating!!  You are getting really close to delivery!  How exciting.



Thanks you two!  I don't plan on taking her out - I just didn't want to not do anything!  I LOVE your ideas, and may have to use one of them. . . hmm. . . Maybe I can do the tink/hook thing next year when she'll be 12 months old and it will be easy to do/find something and use one of your blanket/onsise ideas. . THANKS!


----------



## snubie

Adi12982 said:


> Thanks you two!  I don't plan on taking her out - I just didn't want to not do anything!  I LOVE your ideas, and may have to use one of them. . . hmm. . . Maybe I can do the tink/hook thing next year when she'll be 12 months old and it will be easy to do/find something and use one of your blanket/onsise ideas. . THANKS!



Maybe go to Babies R Us and see what they have.  In the past, they have had cute pumpkin outfits.  Target has some cute Halloween outfits too.
Lauren's first Halloween she was 4.5 months old.  My aunt had knitted her a pumpkin hat, so Lauren wore the hat and a Halloween onsie from BRU.  If I do say so myself, she was adorable.  And I am cheap so I wasn't willing to spend money for a costume she would only wear for less than on hour.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit.  I think that the gathering was a bigger pain than the appliques.  For some reason the tension completely messed up on the skirt part & it took 3 tries to get it to gather at all & even then it wouldn't do it right.    Oh well, it's done & she loves it.  I had to remind her that it's for tomorrow before she'd agree to take it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I love this!  Great job!


Fantasmic Pkg:

Has anyone done this recently?  We have this booked for next week and I know it has changed since last year.  They tell you that you need to show up a half hour early to a different entrance, but I have heard that's not true anymore.  I've heard you need to show up at least an hour early to the main entrance and try to bypass all of those people.  Is that true?  Can anyone explain to me what we really need to do?


----------



## emcreative

IGOR IS OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!!

/evil scientist cackle!


----------



## snubie

emcreative said:


> IGOR IS OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!!
> 
> /evil scientist cackle!




Enjoy!


----------



## minnie2

Adi12982 said:


> Thanks you two!  I don't plan on taking her out - I just didn't want to not do anything!  I LOVE your ideas, and may have to use one of them. . . hmm. . . Maybe I can do the tink/hook thing next year when she'll be 12 months old and it will be easy to do/find something and use one of your blanket/onsise ideas. . THANKS!


What about appliqueing a Mickey pumpkin on a onsie?  


emcreative said:


> IGOR IS OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!!
> 
> /evil scientist cackle!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> IGOR IS OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!!
> 
> /evil scientist cackle!


I want pictures!  Congrats to you.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Adi12982 said:


> Thanks so much, but those Belle costumes are out of stock (and didn't see the Leia one, was another Belle link).  I want her to match up with DH (who is really into dressing up for Halloween, we don't have a DS yet  ).  And that is the tink bunting I mentioned in my post that seems off to me, I'm not loving it. . . but I will put it down on the maybe list.  Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> More of you can chime in, I still would love some opinions and/or suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You laugh - only someone really hardcore about NBC may notice, plus who will be scrutinizing so much?  It looks fabulous. . . OH and you can just say it is Sally looking in the mirror if anyone questions it



What does DH want to be? My BIL likes to be Villians, so we start there if we do the MNSSHP. If you want to go with the "monkey" theme, what about you and DH being Jasmine and Aladdin with DB being Abu? A little had, red vest. A brown Tshirt. Monkey themed booties. 

Your Sally solution was brilliant!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> IGOR IS OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!!
> 
> /evil scientist cackle!


----------



## NiniMorris

emcreative said:


> IGOR IS OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!!
> 
> /evil scientist cackle!



I am soooo jealous!  I had hubby convinced to get it when we get back from Disney...and then my washing machine decided it needed to be replaced instead... trying to whine just the right amount, so we can get both.

I always end up getting what I want, just have to wait a bit sometimes.

I hope it is ok that I will enjoy vicariously through you !  Have fun with Igor!  And be sure to post at least once an hour so I can get my 'fix'!  LOL

nini


----------



## stephie1012

i need to make dd a new dance bag..i have no fusible fleece or interfacing..any suggestions on ways to make it stand up? DH took my van today so i cant even run out to the store.


----------



## emcreative




----------



## danicaw

emcreative said:


>



Oooooooo! is that Igor? 
You are going to have FUN!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


>




OOOOhhhhhh  AAAAHHHHH!  He is so pretty!  Have fun!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


>



This couldn't possibly be a sewing room...... Where are the huge piles of fabric, tangles of bobbins, and buckets of thread?????

You neat people SCARE ME!  

.......Ok......... just kidding..........sort of.......

Looks like a LOT of fun.... CONGRATS!

Now back to sewing boot camp........ Every time I look at my trip ticker, I get REALLY scared!


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> This couldn't possibly be a sewing room...... Where are the huge piles of fabric, tangles of bobbins, and buckets of thread?????
> 
> You neat people SCARE ME!
> 
> .......Ok......... just kidding..........sort of.......
> 
> Looks like a LOT of fun.... CONGRATS!
> 
> Now back to sewing boot camp........ Every time I look at my trip ticker, I get REALLY scared!




It's NOT a sewing room- I don't have one!  All it is is a counter in my kitchen (I just used to have photos on it!)

Underneath is a large plastic tub with the material in it.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

I need help finding someone on that certain auction site to make me some matching bows. Can anyone help????


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> IGOR IS OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!!
> 
> /evil scientist cackle!





SallyfromDE said:


> What does DH want to be? My BIL likes to be Villians, so we start there if we do the MNSSHP. If you want to go with the "monkey" theme, what about you and DH being Jasmine and Aladdin with DB being Abu? A little had, red vest. A brown Tshirt. Monkey themed booties.
> 
> Your Sally solution was brilliant!!





emcreative said:


>



WOO HOO!!


----------



## VBAndrea

ADI: Why don't you make a tutu out of tulle and just slip it over a cute onsie.  If you wanted to do Belle you could applique her on the onsie and make a yellow tutu, or if you wanted tink applique her on a onsie and then just slip the tutu over.  It wouldn't be too hot and easily on and off for changing.  I also happen to think babies look adorable in tulle tutus.  I've also seen pirate tutus if you decide to go that route.  I think would be pretty quick and easy to whip up a tutu -- the only worry you might have is if the tulle would itch a newborn's skin.

IGOR:[/SIZE]   You make sure you behave well for your Mommy and don't give her any trouble!

TO WHOMEVER WAS LOOKING FOR BLACK AND WHITE STRIPE SOCKS: I have been in three different Targets looking for a specific primary composition book for dd and two of the three Targets had a section at the end of the aisle by regular women's socks that have orange and black and black and white striped Halloween knee highs.  They are $5.99 a pair (thought that was a tad pricey!).  In the girls section they also had striped tights (didn't have a price on those).  So perhaps your Target just didn't have them in yet.

ENABLER ALERT: Joanns is having an on-line fabric sale with free shipping -- I think it's only 10% off.  Just thought I'd let anyone know who doesn't have a Joanns nearby as free shipping is always nice.


----------



## emcreative

Help please!  My machines are both Brother, sewing is 6000i (Perla) and the embroidery PE700ii (Igor)

Okay I'm getting conflicting answers, so I will go with the majority on this one:

1.  Can I use Gutermann sew all thread in the embroidery machine?  or do I have to get special embroidery thread?

2.  Is it the same bobbins for each machine?  The book for the Igor says I need bobbins "SA156, SFB: XA5539-151.  But when I looked at the package of bobbins I use for Perla, it gives no model number or identification other than it's made by Brother, fits "most" brother sewing and embroidery machines, and says "SABOBBIN" on the package.  They are the 11.5 mm ones (taller).

3.  IF I can use the same bobbins and thread for Igor that I use for Perla, does that mean I can load the bobbin on Perla and then transfer it to Igor?

4.  If I can't use the same thread but can use the same bobbins, can I still load the bobbins for Igor on Perla since the thread doesn't technically go "through" the machine?  (I'm not sure if using embroidery thread on a sewing machine would hurt it if they have to be different).

5.  When you purchase a downloaded design, does it also list colors needed?  Or should I print out the design to take with me to find thread?

6.  If anyone has one of Igor's brothers, (hahaha, a Brother brother!) does it work with Windows Vista?) 

HEEELLLLP!


----------



## Shannalee724

HI EVERYONE!!!!!! 

I have missed you all and the beautiful work you do.  I have been busy, busy and planning our Christmas trip.  So, it has been at least 4 months since I stopped by.  Luckily, I have been able to keep up with some of you on FB.  

I can't wait to peruse the thread and see what you have all been up to.  Now it is time for me to get sewing for our Dec trip.  Well, I should have started long ago 

I feel like I am coming home from a long vacation


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

emcreative said:


>





Have fun with your new toy.  I love that you named your machines.


----------



## Adi12982

VBAndrea said:


> ADI: Why don't you make a tutu out of tulle and just slip it over a cute onsie.  If you wanted to do Belle you could applique her on the onsie and make a yellow tutu, or if you wanted tink applique her on a onsie and then just slip the tutu over.  It wouldn't be too hot and easily on and off for changing.  I also happen to think babies look adorable in tulle tutus.  I've also seen pirate tutus if you decide to go that route.  I think would be pretty quick and easy to whip up a tutu -- the only worry you might have is if the tulle would itch a newborn's skin.
> .



Thanks - Since this morning I started about doing that. . . I bought newborn sized tights, that I could put under so it isn't scratchy. . . or I could maybe use something else, we'll see. . . I'm gonna sketch out my ideas and then see when I head out to walmart or Joann's to get supplies!


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Help please!  My machines are both Brother, sewing is 6000i (Perla) and the embroidery PE700ii (Igor)
> 
> Okay I'm getting conflicting answers, so I will go with the majority on this one:
> 
> 1.  Can I use Gutermann sew all thread in the embroidery machine?  or do I have to get special embroidery thread?
> 
> 2.  Is it the same bobbins for each machine?  The book for the Igor says I need bobbins "SA156, SFB: XA5539-151.  But when I looked at the package of bobbins I use for Perla, it gives no model number or identification other than it's made by Brother, fits "most" brother sewing and embroidery machines, and says "SABOBBIN" on the package.  They are the 11.5 mm ones (taller).
> 
> 3.  IF I can use the same bobbins and thread for Igor that I use for Perla, does that mean I can load the bobbin on Perla and then transfer it to Igor?
> 
> 4.  If I can't use the same thread but can use the same bobbins, can I still load the bobbins for Igor on Perla since the thread doesn't technically go "through" the machine?  (I'm not sure if using embroidery thread on a sewing machine would hurt it if they have to be different).
> 
> 5.  When you purchase a downloaded design, does it also list colors needed?  Or should I print out the design to take with me to find thread?
> 
> 6.  If anyone has one of Igor's brothers, (hahaha, a Brother brother!) does it work with Windows Vista?)
> 
> HEEELLLLP!



I can't help with it all, but will help with my own experience - You should use embroidery thread on Igor.  I prefer Sulky and have a site where I get it fairly cheap, if you want I'll look it up and give you the link.  However - I DO NOT use embroidery thread in the bobbin.  It is thicker and more expensive and is not needed for the bobbin - I just use my regular coats and clark (or whatever I have on hand) thread.  I read about that on a lot of embroidery machine help sites and it saves money because your bobbin does not need embroidery thread.  If the bobbins are the same on both machines you can run thread through Perla for Igor's bobbins.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Hi all.  Been admiring all the great projects posted.  Dh decided we had to take a short notice trip to D.C. over the weekend so I made the girls dresses for the day at the national zoo.  





In action:












Not an experienced bowmaker, so instead I took some pony holders & then tied on strips of fabric that matched the dresses.  I cut the fabric with pinking shears.  

Also here is a peak at Morgan's 1st day of 3rd grade dress.  I wanted pics on the 1st day of school (yesterday) but it was pouring & so didn't get them   anyway here's the dress;






closeup of the applique ( I think I'm getting better at it):





Just made our reservations for most nights of our trip to disney & now it's time for me to get cracking on making outfits.  Can't wait!! Thanks for all your inspiration.


----------



## sahm1000

fairygoodmother said:


> I just thought I'd tell you what I realized about my Sally applique.
> 
> I recently watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time.  The twins have discovered it and they love it.  So I'm really checking out Jack and Sally and I realize that the Sally I did for Olivia is BACKWARDS!  I traced the design out and then I must have flipped the paper over somehow when cutting out my pieces, and the design is BACKWARDS!  Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I laugh, or do I cry??



No one will ever notice!  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I love this!  Great job!
> 
> 
> Fantasmic Pkg:
> 
> Has anyone done this recently?  We have this booked for next week and I know it has changed since last year.  They tell you that you need to show up a half hour early to a different entrance, but I have heard that's not true anymore.  I've heard you need to show up at least an hour early to the main entrance and try to bypass all of those people.  Is that true?  Can anyone explain to me what we really need to do?



We went through the side entrance last year when we went.  I'm sure if you ask at the restaurant that you are eating at they will tell you.




VBAndrea said:


> ADI:
> 
> 
> TO WHOMEVER WAS LOOKING FOR BLACK AND WHITE STRIPE SOCKS: I have been in three different Targets looking for a specific primary composition book for dd and two of the three Targets had a section at the end of the aisle by regular women's socks that have orange and black and black and white striped Halloween knee highs.  They are $5.99 a pair (thought that was a tad pricey!).  In the girls section they also had striped tights (didn't have a price on those).  So perhaps your Target just didn't have them in yet.



That was me looking for the socks!  Thank you!  I ended up buying them from a seller on etsy and they were only $8 with free shipping.  So for two dollars more I don't have to do the work, not too bad I guess!




emcreative said:


> Help please!  My machines are both Brother, sewing is 6000i (Perla) and the embroidery PE700ii (Igor)
> 
> Okay I'm getting conflicting answers, so I will go with the majority on this one:
> 
> 1.  Can I use Gutermann sew all thread in the embroidery machine?  or do I have to get special embroidery thread?
> 
> 2.  Is it the same bobbins for each machine?  The book for the Igor says I need bobbins "SA156, SFB: XA5539-151.  But when I looked at the package of bobbins I use for Perla, it gives no model number or identification other than it's made by Brother, fits "most" brother sewing and embroidery machines, and says "SABOBBIN" on the package.  They are the 11.5 mm ones (taller).
> 
> 3.  IF I can use the same bobbins and thread for Igor that I use for Perla, does that mean I can load the bobbin on Perla and then transfer it to Igor?
> 
> 4.  If I can't use the same thread but can use the same bobbins, can I still load the bobbins for Igor on Perla since the thread doesn't technically go "through" the machine?  (I'm not sure if using embroidery thread on a sewing machine would hurt it if they have to be different).
> 
> 5.  When you purchase a downloaded design, does it also list colors needed?  Or should I print out the design to take with me to find thread?
> 
> 6.  If anyone has one of Igor's brothers, (hahaha, a Brother brother!) does it work with Windows Vista?)
> 
> HEEELLLLP!




I have the 750D, pretty much the same exact machine.  My machine came with 9 or 10 prewound bobbins with the accessories.  Check your box out and make sure that yours didn't come with them.  The store where I bought my machine also gave me a spool of white bobbin thread (it actually says bobbin thread on it) to wind my own bobbins if I wanted but they are pretty cheap to buy already wound so I am planning on doing that (and the bobbin thread in my embroidery machine lasts about 10X longer than the one in my regular sewing machine).  I bought polyester (apparently it has to be polyester) embroidery thread from www.marathonthread.com on the suggestion from Teresa.  The store where I bought my machine charged around $3.50 for a cone of thread and online I bought 50 colors of thread for $75 (around $1.50 a cone).  It's nice to have the variety of thread colors so hopefully no matter what I'm sewing I ought to have something pretty close to what I need.  I'm actually considering purchasing the second set of 50 colors too.  And I have to say, I really like the thread from their better than the thread from the store.  I've never tried to use other thread in my machine so I don't know if that works.  

When you purchase a pattern online they do list the colors used, but I have changed my colors up based on my preference.  I don't know if that is true for all patterns but the few that I have they all tell you what color is used.  Good luck!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


>


They are so cute together!


emcreative said:


> Help please!  My machines are both Brother, sewing is 6000i (Perla) and the embroidery PE700ii (Igor)
> 
> Okay I'm getting conflicting answers, so I will go with the majority on this one:
> 
> 1.  Can I use Gutermann sew all thread in the embroidery machine?  or do I have to get special embroidery thread?
> 
> 2.  Is it the same bobbins for each machine?  The book for the Igor says I need bobbins "SA156, SFB: XA5539-151.  But when I looked at the package of bobbins I use for Perla, it gives no model number or identification other than it's made by Brother, fits "most" brother sewing and embroidery machines, and says "SABOBBIN" on the package.  They are the 11.5 mm ones (taller).
> 
> 3.  IF I can use the same bobbins and thread for Igor that I use for Perla, does that mean I can load the bobbin on Perla and then transfer it to Igor?
> 
> 4.  If I can't use the same thread but can use the same bobbins, can I still load the bobbins for Igor on Perla since the thread doesn't technically go "through" the machine?  (I'm not sure if using embroidery thread on a sewing machine would hurt it if they have to be different).
> 
> 5.  When you purchase a downloaded design, does it also list colors needed?  Or should I print out the design to take with me to find thread?
> 
> 6.  If anyone has one of Igor's brothers, (hahaha, a Brother brother!) does it work with Windows Vista?)
> 
> HEEELLLLP!



I don't have a Brother Machine, I have a Singer Futura.

I use Sulky embroidery thread it has a little more sheen to it than regular Gutermann thread.  Sulky also has bobbin thread for embroidery machines that is finer and it comes in black and white.  I use that.  I think a lot of ladies on here use prewound bobbins though.

The reason I use embroidery thread is  because it leaves lint in the machine.  According to my Manual.

I hope you get some other good responses to your questions.  Do you have plans for what you want to create first?


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> I just thought I'd tell you what I realized about my Sally applique.
> 
> I recently watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time.  The twins have discovered it and they love it.  So I'm really checking out Jack and Sally and I realize that the Sally I did for Olivia is BACKWARDS!  I traced the design out and then I must have flipped the paper over somehow when cutting out my pieces, and the design is BACKWARDS!  Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I laugh, or do I cry??



What a nice Auntie you are. Now when Olivia is wearing it looking at herself in the mirror it is correct.  Not many people would go to that trouble! She loves it who cares. Plus it twirls.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Help please!  My machines are both Brother, sewing is 6000i (Perla) and the embroidery PE700ii (Igor)
> 
> Okay I'm getting conflicting answers, so I will go with the majority on this one:
> 
> 1.  Can I use Gutermann sew all thread in the embroidery machine?  or do I have to get special embroidery thread?


I use embroidery thread, it has a different weight and texture.


emcreative said:


> 2.  Is it the same bobbins for each machine?  The book for the Igor says I need bobbins "SA156, SFB: XA5539-151.  But when I looked at the package of bobbins I use for Perla, it gives no model number or identification other than it's made by Brother, fits "most" brother sewing and embroidery machines, and says "SABOBBIN" on the package.  They are the 11.5 mm ones (taller).


I bought the bobbins pre wound from house_of_fashion on ebay.  I bought the plastic ones because I didn't want lint build up in my bobbin case.  No they don't interchange.  I also have SA156 the 11.5 mm do make a difference.


emcreative said:


> 3.  IF I can use the same bobbins and thread for Igor that I use for Perla, does that mean I can load the bobbin on Perla and then transfer it to Igor?


You could take bobbin embroidery thread and wind it on Perla but then use it in Igor.  But the bobbin embroidery thread is also a different weight then regular thread.  I would just wind on Igor since the tension is set on  him for bobbin to be used.


emcreative said:


> 4.  If I can't use the same thread but can use the same bobbins, can I still load the bobbins for Igor on Perla since the thread doesn't technically go "through" the machine?  (I'm not sure if using embroidery thread on a sewing machine would hurt it if they have to be different).


See above answer and the bobbins are not the same. 


emcreative said:


> 5.  When you purchase a downloaded design, does it also list colors needed?  Or should I print out the design to take with me to find thread?


A good digitizer, like heather, includes the color pattern and sequence with the design so you know what colors you will need.  You can also open the design on the machine and do a color check.  I line up my threads in the order they will be used. 



emcreative said:


> 6.  If anyone has one of Igor's brothers, (hahaha, a Brother brother!) does it work with Windows Vista?)


I have the PE 750 D.  Perhaps a sister, I hate Vista so I don't know.  They do not work on a mac.

HEEELLLLP! [/QUOTE]


----------



## lovesdumbo

danicaw said:


> I found this fleece on the remnant rack at JoAnn and tried my hand at "winging it" on a a-line type dress for DD. I originally cut it really long and she wanted shorter.... then I thought it was too short and I added the yellow. It has a hoodie type pocket in front (what are those called?) that I tried match the print so it's hidden a bit. But DD wont take it off  so that's a good thing.
> I cut the neck a bit big. I hope with a shirt under it will be less distracting for me. And I will re-draw my pattern so its smaller next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, she was eating Cheetos, right before I took the picture


That is really cool.  My DD would love something like that!  How did you do the neck and arm facings?  Did you line it?  



fairygoodmother said:


> I just thought I'd tell you what I realized about my Sally applique.
> 
> I recently watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time.  The twins have discovered it and they love it.  So I'm really checking out Jack and Sally and I realize that the Sally I did for Olivia is BACKWARDS!  I traced the design out and then I must have flipped the paper over somehow when cutting out my pieces, and the design is BACKWARDS!  Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I laugh, or do I cry??


No tears!  I think Sally looks awesome!  Didn't you make the dress for the wearer of the dress so she can look at herself in a mirror and see Sally right?




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Fantasmic Pkg:
> 
> Has anyone done this recently?  We have this booked for next week and I know it has changed since last year.  They tell you that you need to show up a half hour early to a different entrance, but I have heard that's not true anymore.  I've heard you need to show up at least an hour early to the main entrance and try to bypass all of those people.  Is that true?  Can anyone explain to me what we really need to do?


You go in the "regular" line.  I don't remember how early I got there but the "regular" line was already moving so I wasn't trying to bypass anyone.  You do need to get there early because at some point they open up the reserved seating to everyone but I can't remember when that is.  




emcreative said:


>


How exciting!



mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been admiring all the great projects posted.  Dh decided we had to take a short notice trip to D.C. over the weekend so I made the girls dresses for the day at the national zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an experienced bowmaker, so instead I took some pony holders & then tied on strips of fabric that matched the dresses.  I cut the fabric with pinking shears.
> 
> Also here is a peak at Morgan's 1st day of 3rd grade dress.  I wanted pics on the 1st day of school (yesterday) but it was pouring & so didn't get them   anyway here's the dress;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the applique ( I think I'm getting better at it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made our reservations for most nights of our trip to disney & now it's time for me to get cracking on making outfits.  Can't wait!! Thanks for all your inspiration.


So cute!  Where did you get the fabric for the zoo skirts?  Great job on your apple!!!!


----------



## OhioMom23

Hi All! 

You do beautiful work. Do any you make the wonderful toddler boy jon-jon with the mickey face on the front? If so I would love to see pictures

Thanks in advance
Ohiomom


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

emcreative said:


> Help please!  My machines are both Brother, sewing is 6000i (Perla) and the embroidery PE700ii (Igor)
> 
> Okay I'm getting conflicting answers, so I will go with the majority on this one:
> 
> 1.  Can I use Gutermann sew all thread in the embroidery machine?  or do I have to get special embroidery thread?
> 
> 2.  Is it the same bobbins for each machine?  The book for the Igor says I need bobbins "SA156, SFB: XA5539-151.  But when I looked at the package of bobbins I use for Perla, it gives no model number or identification other than it's made by Brother, fits "most" brother sewing and embroidery machines, and says "SABOBBIN" on the package.  They are the 11.5 mm ones (taller).
> 
> 3.  IF I can use the same bobbins and thread for Igor that I use for Perla, does that mean I can load the bobbin on Perla and then transfer it to Igor?
> 
> 4.  If I can't use the same thread but can use the same bobbins, can I still load the bobbins for Igor on Perla since the thread doesn't technically go "through" the machine?  (I'm not sure if using embroidery thread on a sewing machine would hurt it if they have to be different).
> 
> 5.  When you purchase a downloaded design, does it also list colors needed?  Or should I print out the design to take with me to find thread?
> 
> 6.  If anyone has one of Igor's brothers, (hahaha, a Brother brother!) does it work with Windows Vista?)
> 
> HEEELLLLP!




Yay..glad that Igor arrived safely!  Can't wait to see what you make.  

I used Sulky embroidery thread.  You don't have to use embroidery thread but I think embroidery looks better with embroidery thread. 

I looked up both your machine on Brother's website, and it looks like both of them used the same bobbins (SA156).   So I don't see why you can't load the bobbins on Perla and then use it on Igor.

For embroidery, I buy prewound bobbin..it is much cheaper than matching embroidery thread in the bobbins.   I am not sure if all brother machines are the same, but I have two bobbin case with my machine.  Depending on if I am using Brother's brand bobbin thread, I have to use a certain bobbin case. 

My brother's machine works with my Vista laptop but not on my MAC, although I rarely hooked my machine to my Vista laptop.  I use a USB stick to transfer my designs.  

I have only used designs from Heather, and it lists all the colors when I load them on the machine.

ENJOY YOUR MACHINE..I love that your machines have a name!  Maybe I should think of a name for mine. LOL


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Adi12982 said:


> I can't help with it all, but will help with my own experience - You should use embroidery thread on Igor.  I prefer Sulky and have a site where I get it fairly cheap, if you want I'll look it up and give you the link.  However - I DO NOT use embroidery thread in the bobbin.  It is thicker and more expensive and is not needed for the bobbin - I just use my regular coats and clark (or whatever I have on hand) thread.  I read about that on a lot of embroidery machine help sites and it saves money because your bobbin does not need embroidery thread.  If the bobbins are the same on both machines you can run thread through Perla for Igor's bobbins.



Would you mind sharing the site where you get the Sulky embroidery thread?


----------



## Jennia

twob4him said:


> Love all the great things posted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to sew this week so hopefully I will have something to show you  later on!!!
> 
> Sew On Sisters and Tom!!!!




They look so cute! What grades are they in? 



DisneyKings said:


> FWIW, You've got your times backwards--7:15 would be 6:15 central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD4 started preschool for the first time, I just love the precious dress--it comes together so easily!  This was my first time making korker bows too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's nursery rhyme toile in case you can't tell)



What a sweet dress, and I love her shoes! 



Stephres said:


> Sorry I just saw this. The crowds were spring break-like (not as bad as summer but heavier than the fall) over the weekend but Monday we had the run of the park. We went to MK and walked on everything we wanted to ride. Here is Megan fooling around to show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just looked at everything (love it all, great job friends!) and am going to bed. Subbing really wears me out!



Wow, it is REALLY empty! 



danicaw said:


> Wow you all have been busy!
> 
> 
> 
> We took advantage of the long weekend and wandered north to Vancouver. Had fun and the kids did great. Hubby tracked down a fabric store for me to check out, it was very different from my local JoAnn type. And if I had lots of time to sort thru and the family wasn't in the car, I might have spent a wad
> 
> DS started Kindergarten today!
> And I am starting to plan out some sewing projects again!
> I found this fleece on the remnant rack at JoAnn and tried my hand at "winging it" on a a-line type dress for DD. I originally cut it really long and she wanted shorter.... then I thought it was too short and I added the yellow. It has a hoodie type pocket in front (what are those called?) that I tried match the print so it's hidden a bit. But DD wont take it off  so that's a good thing.
> I cut the neck a bit big. I hope with a shirt under it will be less distracting for me. And I will re-draw my pattern so its smaller next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, she was eating Cheetos, right before I took the picture



What a sweet little dress! 



fairygoodmother said:


> I just thought I'd tell you what I realized about my Sally applique.
> 
> I recently watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time.  The twins have discovered it and they love it.  So I'm really checking out Jack and Sally and I realize that the Sally I did for Olivia is BACKWARDS!  I traced the design out and then I must have flipped the paper over somehow when cutting out my pieces, and the design is BACKWARDS!  Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I laugh, or do I cry??



I wouldn't worry about it at all, it's fantastic! 



emcreative said:


>



YAY! 



mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been admiring all the great projects posted.  Dh decided we had to take a short notice trip to D.C. over the weekend so I made the girls dresses for the day at the national zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an experienced bowmaker, so instead I took some pony holders & then tied on strips of fabric that matched the dresses.  I cut the fabric with pinking shears.
> 
> Also here is a peak at Morgan's 1st day of 3rd grade dress.  I wanted pics on the 1st day of school (yesterday) but it was pouring & so didn't get them   anyway here's the dress;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the applique ( I think I'm getting better at it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made our reservations for most nights of our trip to disney & now it's time for me to get cracking on making outfits.  Can't wait!! Thanks for all your inspiration.




So cute, I love their zoo dresses!


----------



## anggye

mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been admiring all the great projects posted.  Dh decided we had to take a short notice trip to D.C. over the weekend so I made the girls dresses for the day at the national zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an experienced bowmaker, so instead I took some pony holders & then tied on strips of fabric that matched the dresses.  I cut the fabric with pinking shears.
> 
> Also here is a peak at Morgan's 1st day of 3rd grade dress.  I wanted pics on the 1st day of school (yesterday) but it was pouring & so didn't get them   anyway here's the dress;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the applique ( I think I'm getting better at it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made our reservations for most nights of our trip to disney & now it's time for me to get cracking on making outfits.  Can't wait!! Thanks for all your inspiration.



I love the zoo outfits!! Your 1st day of school dress is adorable. My kinder wouldn't let me make her a dress like that, with the appliqique apple
oh well!!
Your applique work is beautiful


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been admiring all the great projects posted.  Dh decided we had to take a short notice trip to D.C. over the weekend so I made the girls dresses for the day at the national zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an experienced bowmaker, so instead I took some pony holders & then tied on strips of fabric that matched the dresses.  I cut the fabric with pinking shears.
> 
> Also here is a peak at Morgan's 1st day of 3rd grade dress.  I wanted pics on the 1st day of school (yesterday) but it was pouring & so didn't get them   anyway here's the dress;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the applique ( I think I'm getting better at it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made our reservations for most nights of our trip to disney & now it's time for me to get cracking on making outfits.  Can't wait!! Thanks for all your inspiration.




Beautiful work!!

Did you piece together the animal print stripes on the zoo dresses??  They are just too adorable!!


----------



## anggye

fairygoodmother said:


> I just thought I'd tell you what I realized about my Sally applique.
> 
> I recently watched Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time.  The twins have discovered it and they love it.  So I'm really checking out Jack and Sally and I realize that the Sally I did for Olivia is BACKWARDS!  I traced the design out and then I must have flipped the paper over somehow when cutting out my pieces, and the design is BACKWARDS!  Sally's stitching is supposed to be over her other eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I laugh, or do I cry??



I think that looks awesome!! Now that you mention it, I did the same thing  and I just now realized it. If I didn't realize it, I don't think a lot of other people will. We are our own worst critics. I think more people will be admiring the amazing work that the scar placement!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Help please!  My machines are both Brother, sewing is 6000i (Perla) and the embroidery PE700ii (Igor)
> 
> Okay I'm getting conflicting answers, so I will go with the majority on this one:
> 
> 1.  Can I use Gutermann sew all thread in the embroidery machine?  or do I have to get special embroidery thread?
> 
> 2.  Is it the same bobbins for each machine?  The book for the Igor says I need bobbins "SA156, SFB: XA5539-151.  But when I looked at the package of bobbins I use for Perla, it gives no model number or identification other than it's made by Brother, fits "most" brother sewing and embroidery machines, and says "SABOBBIN" on the package.  They are the 11.5 mm ones (taller).
> 
> 3.  IF I can use the same bobbins and thread for Igor that I use for Perla, does that mean I can load the bobbin on Perla and then transfer it to Igor?
> 
> 4.  If I can't use the same thread but can use the same bobbins, can I still load the bobbins for Igor on Perla since the thread doesn't technically go "through" the machine?  (I'm not sure if using embroidery thread on a sewing machine would hurt it if they have to be different).
> 
> 5.  When you purchase a downloaded design, does it also list colors needed?  Or should I print out the design to take with me to find thread?
> 
> 6.  If anyone has one of Igor's brothers, (hahaha, a Brother brother!) does it work with Windows Vista?)
> 
> HEEELLLLP!



I'm jealous of Igor.   I have a 4X4 and been looking at the 750D. Something always comes up. Right now I need to replace the dryer. 

I have the Brother PE-180D. It uses different bobbins then the CS6000i (when I had it). It's a much thinner bobbin with white lines on it. 

As for Bobbin thread, my machine seems to be picky. I've tried different brands and my machine only seems to like either bobbin thread by Janome or Brother. I get it our local Brother dealer. But the odd thing, I'm doing some in the Hoop projects that reguire the decorative thread in the bobbin and I have no problem. 

This site might help you converting out colors. After you put in the #'s, it will give you a picture of what you need. 

http://www.emblibrary.com/el/match.aspx

When you download a design, it should have directions or a color chart. If not, the screen on your machine should tell you the color to use. You can use any colors you want, but I think in the beginning, it was easy for me to just start with what the pattern called for. After I got used to doing designs, then I started to change the colors around. 

When I first got my machine, I went and bought a few of the different brands to try out. I like the maderia the best, and tend to use it for something dressier. I just think it looks shiny and smoother then the others. But since JoAnnes has the 50% sale on thread from time to time, I changed over to Sulky.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Help please!  My machines are both Brother, sewing is 6000i (Perla) and the embroidery PE700ii (Igor)
> 
> Okay I'm getting conflicting answers, so I will go with the majority on this one:
> 
> 1.  Can I use Gutermann sew all thread in the embroidery machine?  or do I have to get special embroidery thread?
> 
> 2.  Is it the same bobbins for each machine?  The book for the Igor says I need bobbins "SA156, SFB: XA5539-151.  But when I looked at the package of bobbins I use for Perla, it gives no model number or identification other than it's made by Brother, fits "most" brother sewing and embroidery machines, and says "SABOBBIN" on the package.  They are the 11.5 mm ones (taller).
> 
> 3.  IF I can use the same bobbins and thread for Igor that I use for Perla, does that mean I can load the bobbin on Perla and then transfer it to Igor?
> 
> 4.  If I can't use the same thread but can use the same bobbins, can I still load the bobbins for Igor on Perla since the thread doesn't technically go "through" the machine?  (I'm not sure if using embroidery thread on a sewing machine would hurt it if they have to be different).
> 
> 5.  When you purchase a downloaded design, does it also list colors needed?  Or should I print out the design to take with me to find thread?
> 
> 6.  If anyone has one of Igor's brothers, (hahaha, a Brother brother!) does it work with Windows Vista?)
> 
> HEEELLLLP!



I have the same machine as you (go Igor!  Priscilla is a little picky about her thread...) yes, the machine works fine with vista; sometimes the designs will also have a pdf with the thread color chart or some other way of confirming colors, occasionally you'll be on your own and be trying to cover the pink the stupid machine told you to embroider with the the grey ...  sorry, I'm still traumatized... but most of the time there's some way to tell or you can just look at the pic on the site you bought it from to figure it out.  I use an "off" brand of thread called polystar; it's 40 weight, but it's working great in my machine and it came in a box with 61 colors in it so I don't need to shop for embroidery thread.  You definitely want to use either poly or rayon thread.  Rayon is beautiful, and good for your machine; but it can break easier and is more fragile.  The rest you got!  Have fun with your new baby!!



mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been admiring all the great projects posted.  Dh decided we had to take a short notice trip to D.C. over the weekend so I made the girls dresses for the day at the national zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an experienced bowmaker, so instead I took some pony holders & then tied on strips of fabric that matched the dresses.  I cut the fabric with pinking shears.
> 
> Also here is a peak at Morgan's 1st day of 3rd grade dress.  I wanted pics on the 1st day of school (yesterday) but it was pouring & so didn't get them   anyway here's the dress;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the applique ( I think I'm getting better at it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made our reservations for most nights of our trip to disney & now it's time for me to get cracking on making outfits.  Can't wait!! Thanks for all your inspiration.


Super cute!!  Love the applique


----------



## Adi12982

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Would you mind sharing the site where you get the Sulky embroidery thread?



Let me know if the link(s) don't work: 

http://www.gunold.com/swscripts/nln...++&CUST_NO=+&co_id=GU\&REQUEST_ID=QCSTKLSTTHR

http://www.gunold.com/swscripts/nln...++&CUST_NO=+&co_id=GU\&REQUEST_ID=QCSTKLSTTHR

Gunold and Sulky are made by the same people, just FYI


----------



## kidneygirl

I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...





Mickey head sort of hidden in front








Christmas outfits (mickey heads are outlined with gold metallic thread)








DD trying out the twirl




For dinner with Cinderella




For breakfast at Akershus (it's reversible...other side is Minnie Mouse hot pink with white polka dots)








For breakfast at Crystal Palace

Thanks for looking! 
Tami


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


>





emcreative said:


> Help please!  My machines are both Brother, sewing is 6000i (Perla) and the embroidery PE700ii (Igor)
> 
> Okay I'm getting conflicting answers, so I will go with the majority on this one:
> 
> 1.  Can I use Gutermann sew all thread in the embroidery machine?  or do I have to get special embroidery thread?
> 
> 2.  Is it the same bobbins for each machine?  The book for the Igor says I need bobbins "SA156, SFB: XA5539-151.  But when I looked at the package of bobbins I use for Perla, it gives no model number or identification other than it's made by Brother, fits "most" brother sewing and embroidery machines, and says "SABOBBIN" on the package.  They are the 11.5 mm ones (taller).
> 
> 3.  IF I can use the same bobbins and thread for Igor that I use for Perla, does that mean I can load the bobbin on Perla and then transfer it to Igor?
> 
> 4.  If I can't use the same thread but can use the same bobbins, can I still load the bobbins for Igor on Perla since the thread doesn't technically go "through" the machine?  (I'm not sure if using embroidery thread on a sewing machine would hurt it if they have to be different).
> 
> 5.  When you purchase a downloaded design, does it also list colors needed?  Or should I print out the design to take with me to find thread?
> 
> 6.  If anyone has one of Igor's brothers, (hahaha, a Brother brother!) does it work with Windows Vista?)
> 
> HEEELLLLP!


I am so happy Igor got there ok!  He is one studly machine!  
1.I would use embroidery thread.  I got my in a good deal at my dealer but I have see some places on line too.  I think a few have already mentioned some.  I would buy a set of as many colors as you can this way you are not with out.
2. 3. and 4.not sure on the bobbins because mine is an all in one machine.  My Brother Innovis 900D AKA Bubba came with a spool of embroidery bobbin thread.  I have had mine since January and am still on the same spool. So I would say just wind a few up and leave them just for Igor.
5. As stated most good designers/ digitizer will include a color chart but you can always change the colors to suit your need or desire.
6. Bubba can be Igors long lost cousin  We have a Mac and bubba  works just fine with  my mac  I have never used it with Vista but my manual says it does.  



mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been admiring all the great projects posted.  Dh decided we had to take a short notice trip to D.C. over the weekend so I made the girls dresses for the day at the national zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an experienced bowmaker, so instead I took some pony holders & then tied on strips of fabric that matched the dresses.  I cut the fabric with pinking shears.
> 
> Also here is a peak at Morgan's 1st day of 3rd grade dress.  I wanted pics on the 1st day of school (yesterday) but it was pouring & so didn't get them   anyway here's the dress;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the applique ( I think I'm getting better at it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made our reservations for most nights of our trip to disney & now it's time for me to get cracking on making outfits.  Can't wait!! Thanks for all your inspiration.


Very pretty!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have the PE 750 D.  Perhaps a sister, I hate Vista so I don't know.  They do not work on a mac.
> 
> HEEELLLLP!


[/QUOTE]



EnchantedPrincess said:


> My brother's machine works with my Vista laptop but not on my MAC, although I rarely hooked my machine to my Vista laptop.  I use a USB stick to transfer my designs.


that is wild you both say your machines don't work with a Mac Bubba works just fine with my Mac I must be lucky!  

Now I can't see the design on my computer screen but when I download it to my machine it is fine!


----------



## minnie2

Leiah Mouse!








  Next up Darth Goofy!
Then I need to figure out at least 2 more shirts to do for our trip...


----------



## lovesdumbo

kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey head sort of hidden in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas outfits (mickey heads are outlined with gold metallic thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD trying out the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Akershus (it's reversible...other side is Minnie Mouse hot pink with white polka dots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Crystal Palace
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Tami



Those are all so great!  Love the backpack-was it hard?  How was it working with metalic thread?  

I haven't started anything for my Dec trip and I need to make 2 Halloween costumes and want to make a Halloween dress.  I better get going....

OH...and I would like to have my Christmas cards and all shopping done before the trip on Dec 1st too.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Adi12982 said:


> Let me know if the link(s) don't work:
> 
> http://www.gunold.com/swscripts/nln...++&CUST_NO=+&co_id=GU\&REQUEST_ID=QCSTKLSTTHR
> 
> http://www.gunold.com/swscripts/nln...++&CUST_NO=+&co_id=GU\&REQUEST_ID=QCSTKLSTTHR
> 
> Gunold and Sulky are made by the same people, just FYI



Thank you!!  They worked!!



minnie2 said:


> that is wild you both say your machines don't work with a Mac Bubba works just fine with my Mac I must be lucky!
> 
> Now I can't see the design on my computer screen but when I download it to my machine it is fine!



Hmm...my old brother didn't work with my Mac, but I just upgraded my machine and never did try it with my Mac since the specs didn't list the Mac OS.  I am going to try it with my dh's Mac Book Pro and see if it works.  

I wish there is a digitizing software for mac because I really would like to get into digitizing one day.   if there is, I will be more than happy to say good bye to my vista laptop! LOL.  



minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up Darth Goofy!
> Then I need to figure out at least 2 more shirts to do for our trip...



That turned out great!! Love it..and can't wait to see Darth Goofy.


----------



## minnie2

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Hmm...my old brother didn't work with my Mac, but I just upgraded my machine and never did try it with my Mac since the specs didn't list the Mac OS.  I am going to try it with my dh's Mac Book Pro and see if it works.
> 
> I wish there is a digitizing software for mac because I really would like to get into digitizing one day.   if there is, I will be more than happy to say good bye to my vista laptop! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> That turned out great!! Love it..and can't wait to see Darth Goofy.


Thanks!
 We have a mac Pro .  I also have digitizing software but have to use it through some program G added to my dashboard.  Of course I haven't done it yet because i have been afraid of it!





*
QUESTION!*
When you embroider on easy fit pants that are solid do you do a cuff and ebm on that?  Or do you cut as normal them emb?


----------



## GlassSlippers

kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey head sort of hidden in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas outfits (mickey heads are outlined with gold metallic thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD trying out the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Akershus (it's reversible...other side is Minnie Mouse hot pink with white polka dots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Crystal Palace
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Tami


Oh My! I'm brand new here, and I just had to say how adorable that backpack is! What pattern did you use? Was it hard? I tried a fanny pack once and gave up. The instructions didn't make any sense.


----------



## Colleen27

VBAndrea said:


> I don't have the link, but there was a tutu thread (I think in the family section of Disboards) that had all sorts of Disney hair bows.  Not sure if there was a Stitch, but do a search and see what you can find.  I can't search for you right now as it's time to get lunches made and the kids ready for day one of BTS.



I was just flipping through that thread to show DH what I'm starting with for the girls on our CRT morning, so I happen to have the link handy. Post with the bows, including Stitch - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31321522&postcount=179


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up Darth Goofy!
> Then I need to figure out at least 2 more shirts to do for our trip...



That is just adorable.  I trust it was by hand?  Very very cute.


----------



## kidneygirl

GlassSlippers said:


> Oh My! I'm brand new here, and I just had to say how adorable that backpack is! What pattern did you use? Was it hard? I tried a fanny pack once and gave up. The instructions didn't make any sense.



I'm not that experienced at sewing and I didn't think the backpack pattern was too difficult.  But, it had a pocket/zipper in the back that I didn't add.  I got the pattern from etsy.  If you do a search for 'ladybug backpack pattern' you should find it.


----------



## bear_mom

minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up Darth Goofy!
> Then I need to figure out at least 2 more shirts to do for our trip...



Very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emily


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up Darth Goofy!
> Then I need to figure out at least 2 more shirts to do for our trip...



SO cool!!!! Can't wait to see Goofy!


----------



## ireland_nicole

kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey head sort of hidden in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas outfits (mickey heads are outlined with gold metallic thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD trying out the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Akershus (it's reversible...other side is Minnie Mouse hot pink with white polka dots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Crystal Palace
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Tami


These are great!!  Really love the backpack!  The outfits are fab, too



minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up Darth Goofy!
> Then I need to figure out at least 2 more shirts to do for our trip...


Love it!!!  Can't wait to see darth goofy


----------



## itsheresomewhere

In less than 24 hours, I made 5 dresses (minnie, step sisters,pirates birthday and nemo), 10 hairbows and 2 autograph books.  Now I need to make a birthday banner and 1 more dress before I leave at 5 am.  I need more hours in the day today.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Appliquers...where do you and how do organize all the scraps that you need to save?  Like my sewing stuff isn't already a huge mess..


----------



## NaeNae

MinnieVanMom said:


> Appliquers...where do you and how do organize all the scraps that you need to save?  Like my sewing stuff isn't already a huge mess..



I bought an over the door shoe bag with the clear pockets.  I just stuff each color in a different pocket.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The bigger scraps are in a plastic tote.


----------



## ireland_nicole

NaeNae said:


> I bought an over the door shoe bag with the clear pockets.  I just stuff each color in a different pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger scraps are in a plastic tote.



Ohh, I so have to steal that idea- Love it!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

emcreative said:


>



Have fun!  Can't wait to see what you create.




kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey head sort of hidden in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas outfits (mickey heads are outlined with gold metallic thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD trying out the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Akershus (it's reversible...other side is Minnie Mouse hot pink with white polka dots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Crystal Palace
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Tami



Very cute!


----------



## Stephres

NaeNae said:


>




Hi puppy! Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## billwendy

kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey head sort of hidden in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas outfits (mickey heads are outlined with gold metallic thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD trying out the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Akershus (it's reversible...other side is Minnie Mouse hot pink with white polka dots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Crystal Palace
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Tami



Tami!! love all your outfits - but I really love that Pooh one with Lumpy on it too - where did you find that??

Love Nikki in the Princess Leah Minnie!!

A babby tutu tinkerbelle would be sooooo adorable!! Could you get some tiny wings too?


----------



## NaeNae

Stephres said:


> Hi puppy! Sorry, I couldn't resist!



That's Rosey.  I don't know where her brother Rusty is.


----------



## emcreative

SO my hubby actually took me to Joann's since thread assortments (the multipacks) were 40% off...and my stupid joanns did not have ANY.  Just one kind of regular gutermanns.  

Now I'm like on overload, and can't figure out where is a good price for a set of an assortment.  I'm so scared I'll get the wrong kind  Or spend way too much


----------



## VBAndrea

mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been admiring all the great projects posted.  Dh decided we had to take a short notice trip to D.C. over the weekend so I made the girls dresses for the day at the national zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an experienced bowmaker, so instead I took some pony holders & then tied on strips of fabric that matched the dresses.  I cut the fabric with pinking shears.
> 
> Also here is a peak at Morgan's 1st day of 3rd grade dress.  I wanted pics on the 1st day of school (yesterday) but it was pouring & so didn't get them   anyway here's the dress;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the applique ( I think I'm getting better at it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made our reservations for most nights of our trip to disney & now it's time for me to get cracking on making outfits.  Can't wait!! Thanks for all your inspiration.


I adore your zoo outfits -- the fabric is to die for!  Where did you get it?
And fabulous job on the apple applique!



kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey head sort of hidden in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas outfits (mickey heads are outlined with gold metallic thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD trying out the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Akershus (it's reversible...other side is Minnie Mouse hot pink with white polka dots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Crystal Palace
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Tami


Everything is fabulous!  I am in love the Christmas outfits and the idea of the gold metallic thread.  Was it hard to use the metallic thread?  I can only imagine it would accentuate my mistakes, but I may try it after I practice some more.  I also really like that Pooh fabric.  Please share where you found that.  You have a super collection of outfits and I love seeing everything posted at once like that.  You are going to have a fab trip!



minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up Darth Goofy!
> Then I need to figure out at least 2 more shirts to do for our trip...


That is hysterically cute!!!  WAAAAAAAY too cute!!!  Can't wait to see Goofy now!



itsheresomewhere said:


> In less than 24 hours, I made 5 dresses (minnie, step sisters,pirates birthday and nemo), 10 hairbows and 2 autograph books.  Now I need to make a birthday banner and 1 more dress before I leave at 5 am.  I need more hours in the day today.


SUPERWOMAN!!!  Since you worked so dang hard and accomplished so much I won't bash you for not posting pictures.  I am dying to see everything though -- they all had better be really simple outfits.  I can't imagine pulling a feat like that off.  I may need to borrow you



MinnieVanMom said:


> Appliquers...where do you and how do organize all the scraps that you need to save?  Like my sewing stuff isn't already a huge mess..


Of course I don't remember who posted it but I saw someone did their scraps in zip lock baggies according to color and then had those in a plastic tote.  I was planning on stealing that idea.  And for larger scraps I was going to steal the idea of folding the scraps on small cardboard (size of fat quarters folded).  The shoe holder is a great idea as well.


----------



## 2cutekidz

iluvwdw4ever said:


> I need help finding someone on that certain auction site to make me some matching bows. Can anyone help????



Are you looking for someone specific or asking who our favorites are??

My 2 favs happen to be DISer's Waughzee (both ebay id and DIS id) makes the cutest bows with polymer centers (I think you already know that though ) and Little*Lady*Bowtique on e*bay (DIS id JennWDW) makes awesome boutique bows.


----------



## Colleen27

I have two quick questons for you ladies, as I work on designs to get started on. 

First, can anyone point my in the direction of an easy petal skirt pattern? And when I say easy, I mean REALLY easy! I've not had good luck working from a commercial pattern in the past, and have actually found it easier to "wing it" sometimes. 

Second, does anyone know where to look for wide ribbon or fabric that has the look of old-fashioned reel-to-reel projector film? I've decided to keep it simple for the girls' DHS outfits, blinging up a t-shirt with a Mickey clapboard design I found and trimming out some plain capris - that is if I can find the film-look fabric to use for the trim!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.





My take on test rack:


----------



## princessmom29

Adi12982 said:


> Thanks so much, but those Belle costumes are out of stock (and didn't see the Leia one, was another Belle link).  I want her to match up with DH (who is really into dressing up for Halloween, we don't have a DS yet  ).  And that is the tink bunting I mentioned in my post that seems off to me, I'm not loving it. . . but I will put it down on the maybe list.  Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> More of you can chime in, I still would love some opinions and/or suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You laugh - only someone really hardcore about NBC may notice, plus who will be scrutinizing so much?  It looks fabulous. . . OH and you can just say it is Sally looking in the mirror if anyone questions it


My DD was born Oct 25th. I got a really cut haloween sleeper from gymboree in za newborn size, mabye something like that?? I saw some at walmart this week that looked like different animals in NB sizes.


----------



## SallyfromDE

kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey head sort of hidden in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas outfits (mickey heads are outlined with gold metallic thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD trying out the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Akershus (it's reversible...other side is Minnie Mouse hot pink with white polka dots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Crystal Palace
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Tami



Tami, everything looks gorgeous. But I really love that back pack. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:



Tink looks great. But I love your take on Test Track. 



Colleen27 said:


> I have two quick questons for you ladies, as I work on designs to get started on.
> 
> First, can anyone point my in the direction of an easy petal skirt pattern? And when I say easy, I mean REALLY easy! I've not had good luck working from a commercial pattern in the past, and have actually found it easier to "wing it" sometimes.
> 
> Second, does anyone know where to look for wide ribbon or fabric that has the look of old-fashioned reel-to-reel projector film? I've decided to keep it simple for the girls' DHS outfits, blinging up a t-shirt with a Mickey clapboard design I found and trimming out some plain capris - that is if I can find the film-look fabric to use for the trim!



Someone here, got us all hooked on YouCanMakeThis.com and you can find "easy" there. I love the detailed instructions, you also get a  library of all your purchases, so it's stored for later use or if a pattern updates. 

Haven't seen film look trim. Have you tried a search for theatre fabrics?


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:




These are adorable!  Tink came out perfectly, and I really love your test track shirts!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

itsheresomewhere said:


> In less than 24 hours, I made 5 dresses (minnie, step sisters,pirates birthday and nemo), 10 hairbows and 2 autograph books.  Now I need to make a birthday banner and 1 more dress before I leave at 5 am.  I need more hours in the day today.



Whew!  I feel exhausted just reaing that!  That's amazing.  I know I couldn't do it.  Good job!!  I hope you have a long plane ride to crash on!



NaeNae said:


> I bought an over the door shoe bag with the clear pockets.  I just stuff each color in a different pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger scraps are in a plastic tote.



What a neat idea!  The thought has never even occured to me to organize my scraps by color. I've just been tossing them into a bag.  I can see how organizing them would be beneficial ...



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:



Tink stitched out beautifully.  Wow, look at those eyes.  Those test track shirts are fun, too.


----------



## Stephres

VBAndrea said:


> Of course I don't remember who posted it but I saw someone did their scraps in zip lock baggies according to color and then had those in a plastic tote.  I was planning on stealing that idea.  And for larger scraps I was going to steal the idea of folding the scraps on small cardboard (size of fat quarters folded).  The shoe holder is a great idea as well.



I think that was me, I was too busy admiring Kathy's puppy to actually be helpful. This is pretty much how I organize my scrapbooking scraps too.








MinnieVanMom said:


>



Cute!


----------



## kidneygirl

VBAndrea said:


> Everything is fabulous!  I am in love the Christmas outfits and the idea of the gold metallic thread.  Was it hard to use the metallic thread?  I can only imagine it would accentuate my mistakes, but I may try it after I practice some more.  I also really like that Pooh fabric.  Please share where you found that.  You have a super collection of outfits and I love seeing everything posted at once like that.  You are going to have a fab trip!



Thanks!  The metallic thread wasn't too bad to work with.  I used regular thread in the bobbin and went very slowly as I was sewing.  There were a couple times where the thread got a little funny so I had to re-thread my machine, but overall it went surprisingly well.  If you want, I can take a close-up picture of it and post it.

I found the Pooh fabric at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## kidneygirl

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:



Wow!  Those are so cute!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I've been meaning to show this page to everyone. 

http://www.bunnycup.com/viewset.aspx?designset=273

I really only wanted to show you the Minnie and the tshirt at the bottom.


----------



## bentleygirl22

well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am  
Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....

~Amanda


----------



## emcreative

bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda




Have a great time!!!


----------



## Colleen27

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:



I love the Tink, but those Test Track shirts are just awesome! I wish I could get my boy to wear something like that!



SallyfromDE said:


> Someone here, got us all hooked on YouCanMakeThis.com and you can find "easy" there. I love the detailed instructions, you also get a  library of all your purchases, so it's stored for later use or if a pattern updates.
> 
> Haven't seen film look trim. Have you tried a search for theatre fabrics?



I'll have to poke around YCMT. I already picked up one pattern there, for a peasant blouse, and they do look easier to work with than the patterns I've gotten discouraged with in the past. Just not working with that tissue paper is a big plus in my book!

I've searched all sorts of things with no real luck. I found one company that screen prints the design, but they have a minimum order that is WAY more than I need so that's a last resort. 

Something neat I did come across were bows made from actual film:





Now I'm thinking about butchering one of the rolls of 35mm film that have been sitting in my desk since I went digital 10 years ago to see if I can put together something similar but in a more hair-clip-friendly style.


----------



## revrob

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:



Those turned out GREAT!  Love them both!



SallyfromDE said:


> I've been meaning to show this page to everyone.
> 
> http://www.bunnycup.com/viewset.aspx?designset=273
> 
> I really only wanted to show you the Minnie and the tshirt at the bottom.



THAT is CUTE!  Thanks for sharing the link!



bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda



I hope you have a great time!


----------



## disneymomof1

bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda




Have a great trip !!! We are leaving Monday afternoon, hubby's cousin works down there and he said crowds have been pretty light, so fingers crossed it will continue to be light.


----------



## emcreative

Okay I never realized thread was such a hot topic! 

For right now I've narrowed it down to either threadart or metro...thoughts?  Both seem to be love or hate.  I especially would like to hear from those with machines like Igor.

I liked some of the other threads but they were more expensive, and considering the fact I expect my beginning designs to be disasters I didn't want to spend too much.


----------



## Adi12982

bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda



Have a WONDERFUL time!! 14 days, I am sooo jealous!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda



We will see you there- just look for a toddler on the ground somewhere in her lime green cupcake dress screaming no.  She has been in a mood today.


----------



## WDWAtLast

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:



I love them!!! Did you get the Brother Embroidery machine with Disney Designs on it or another machine?



bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda



  Have fun!!!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Okay I never realized thread was such a hot topic!
> 
> For right now I've narrowed it down to either threadart or metro...thoughts?  Both seem to be love or hate.  I especially would like to hear from those with machines like Igor.
> 
> I liked some of the other threads but they were more expensive, and considering the fact I expect my beginning designs to be disasters I didn't want to spend too much.



Marah.... not either of the brands you mentioned (I don't think)....but here is what I bought when I got Igor's twin sister (I know it's a brother.... but mine is a girl ) 

http://www.amazon.com/Polyester-Emb...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1252547022&sr=8-1

They aren't huge huge spools....but it gave me a great variety to start with. I have had to get new pink, black, white, skin tone, and maybe red since I started doing appliques, but other then that it has lasted through a lot of appliques (you have seen how many I did I am sure). 

For the price it was a good variety $30 with free shipping and no tax for 40 different spools. I have had no problem with it at all. The only thing I have problems with is bobbin thread....once I ran out of the bobbin thread Brother included with the machine, no other bobbin thread will work right except prewounds (like I get at Joann's).... I need to find Brother bobbin thread online somewhere since no one locally sells it....and all my machine likes it brother or prewounds..... I have tried so many other brands of bobbin thread with no luck.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:


Tink is absolutely perfect!!!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those Test Track Ts!!!!!




kidneygirl said:


> Thanks!  The metallic thread wasn't too bad to work with.  I used regular thread in the bobbin and went very slowly as I was sewing.  There were a couple times where the thread got a little funny so I had to re-thread my machine, but overall it went surprisingly well.  If you want, I can take a close-up picture of it and post it.
> 
> I found the Pooh fabric at Hobby Lobby.


Would love to see a closeup fo the metallic thread applique.



bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda


Have a blast!!!



Colleen27 said:


> Something neat I did come across were bows made from actual film:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking about butchering one of the rolls of 35mm film that have been sitting in my desk since I went digital 10 years ago to see if I can put together something similar but in a more hair-clip-friendly style.


I don't know that you'd get the same look with undeveloped film.


----------



## Tweevil

Hey guys,
I bought a couple of those little comb tiara things on clearance and only need one.  Do any of the kids in the big gives need one?  I can't give it to the neices because I don't have enough and that wouldn't be fair - 3 girls one tiara = potential problems .

Anyhoo... should I hold onto it until a big give kid needs one or is there one now?

Let me know and thanks


----------



## VBAndrea

I'm supposed to be tracing out my Vida so I can figure out how much fabric to buy, but instead I'm trying to keep up here.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:


Tink looks awesome!  Very nice work for being new to the world of embroidery machines.  And I love your test track shirts -- I am doing dd a Cars dress and may make ds a coordinating bowling shirt, but if I just do a t for him I am going to steal the checkered strip idea.  Very creative!





Stephres said:


> I think that was me, I was too busy admiring Kathy's puppy to actually be helpful. This is pretty much how I organize my scrapbooking scraps too.


Yes, it absolutely was you as I distinctly remember the yellow fabric on top.  Great idea to do that for scrapbooking as well.  I am scrabpbooking in chronologically order and sadly I am only just past ds's first birthday.  I love doing it, but something always seems to get in the way.




kidneygirl said:


> Thanks!  The metallic thread wasn't too bad to work with.  I used regular thread in the bobbin and went very slowly as I was sewing.  There were a couple times where the thread got a little funny so I had to re-thread my machine, but overall it went surprisingly well.  If you want, I can take a close-up picture of it and post it.
> 
> I found the Pooh fabric at Hobby Lobby.


If you have a chance for a close up I'd love to see it, and thanks for the tip on regular thread in the bobbin.  Does the metallic come in all different colors?  It just looks so good with what you did with it and especially with the fabrics you choose.

Figures that Pooh came from Hobby Lobby as we don't have one here.  I'm so undecided on what I want to do for CP anyway, but that's the best Pooh fabric I've seen so far (though I haven't researched it to much as CP was a last minute add on).



bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda


Have a fabulous trip!  Hopefully you will get good weather -- we are several hours north of Florida, but we have been unseasonably cool and I think we even set a record low last week.  Usually it's still in the upper 80's here and today it was only in the mid 70's.  I would think this would be the perfect time of the year to go with school just starting back up for most people.  And I can't wait to see pics!  I surely don't recall all the outfits you made so seeing your vacation pics will help remind me about ideas.  And I'm soooooo jealous that you will be gone for 14 days!!!!


----------



## Colleen27

lovesdumbo said:


> I don't know that you'd get the same look with undeveloped film.



I know it wouldn't be quite the same, but since I don't want the long tails I think the bow itself might still come out pretty cool. And if not, nothing lost but my time, because I don't even own a film camera any more unless you're counting an antique Argus that's lurking in a box around here somewhere.  I'm not a good enough photographer for film - with digital, I can delete my many, many mistakes and only pay to have the keepers processed into prints!


----------



## NaeNae

VBAndrea said:


> Figures that Pooh came from Hobby Lobby as we don't have one here.  I'm so undecided on what I want to do for CP anyway, but that's the best Pooh fabric I've seen so far (though I haven't researched it to much as CP was a last minute add on).QUOTE]
> 
> I have some of that material if you need the info from the selvage.  I can check my Hobby Lobby tomorrow to see if they still have any.  How much do you need?


----------



## teresajoy

danicaw said:


> Wow you all have been busy!
> 
> fairygoodmother: Cute outfits!
> revrob: I love the princess dresses! Great job!
> candicenicole19: Great outfits! Love the knits!
> jham: I love the outfits you make for your trips - I like the themed stuff for the whole family... FUN!
> DisneyKings: Adorable dress! Nice job on the bows too.
> 100AcrePrincess: Wonderful Caterpillar outfits!
> Minnie2: Love all the fleece!
> snubie: great outfits! Love the dots!
> 
> We took advantage of the long weekend and wandered north to Vancouver. Had fun and the kids did great. Hubby tracked down a fabric store for me to check out, it was very different from my local JoAnn type. And if I had lots of time to sort thru and the family wasn't in the car, I might have spent a wad
> 
> DS started Kindergarten today!
> And I am starting to plan out some sewing projects again!
> I found this fleece on the remnant rack at JoAnn and tried my hand at "winging it" on a a-line type dress for DD. I originally cut it really long and she wanted shorter.... then I thought it was too short and I added the yellow. It has a hoodie type pocket in front (what are those called?) that I tried match the print so it's hidden a bit. But DD wont take it off  so that's a good thing.
> I cut the neck a bit big. I hope with a shirt under it will be less distracting for me. And I will re-draw my pattern so its smaller next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, she was eating Cheetos, right before I took the picture


That really turned out cute! 





emcreative said:


>



OOOOH!!! 



mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been admiring all the great projects posted.  Dh decided we had to take a short notice trip to D.C. over the weekend so I made the girls dresses for the day at the national zoo.
> In action:



Your girls are adorable!!! The dresses look fabulous! 



kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Tami



Great job Tami!!! Where is the Kidney shaped Mickey though?



minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I need to figure out at least 2 more shirts to do for our trip...


nice! 




itsheresomewhere said:


> In less than 24 hours, I made 5 dresses (minnie, step sisters,pirates birthday and nemo), 10 hairbows and 2 autograph books.  Now I need to make a birthday banner and 1 more dress before I leave at 5 am.  I need more hours in the day today.



WOW!!! That's great! I hope you share some pictures when you get back. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:


April, these look perfect! 


bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda



Have fun!


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:


Great job!  Love 'em



Colleen27 said:


> I love the Tink, but those Test Track shirts are just awesome! I wish I could get my boy to wear something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to poke around YCMT. I already picked up one pattern there, for a peasant blouse, and they do look easier to work with than the patterns I've gotten discouraged with in the past. Just not working with that tissue paper is a big plus in my book!
> 
> I've searched all sorts of things with no real luck. I found one company that screen prints the design, but they have a minimum order that is WAY more than I need so that's a last resort.
> 
> Something neat I did come across were bows made from actual film:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking about butchering one of the rolls of 35mm film that have been sitting in my desk since I went digital 10 years ago to see if I can put together something similar but in a more hair-clip-friendly style.


Definitely get anything by Carla C; I've gotten a lot of patterns, and hers are consistently the easiest of the ones I've tried.  And the directions make sense!


----------



## mickimousemama

Colleen27 said:


> I love the Tink, but those Test Track shirts are just awesome! I wish I could get my boy to wear something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to poke around YCMT. I already picked up one pattern there, for a peasant blouse, and they do look easier to work with than the patterns I've gotten discouraged with in the past. Just not working with that tissue paper is a big plus in my book!
> 
> I've searched all sorts of things with no real luck. I found one company that screen prints the design, but they have a minimum order that is WAY more than I need so that's a last resort.
> 
> Something neat I did come across were bows made from actual film:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking about butchering one of the rolls of 35mm film that have been sitting in my desk since I went digital 10 years ago to see if I can put together something similar but in a more hair-clip-friendly style.



Ya know if you aren't able to get the look you are going for with real film, if you have a wood burning tool, some wider white ribbon and a bit narrower black ribbon, you could cut slits in the white ribbon and weave the black ribbon through it to look like film.  Does that make sense?

I did a "Film Strip ribbon" google shopping search, the third item that came up was something similar on etsy and I think you could make that sort of ribbon quite easily.

Also now I can't recall if it was you also looking for filmstrip fabric? but Robert Kaufman has a fabric out called "heartbun city movie, candy" I am searching for a good deal on it to make my dd an outfit for DHS next november


----------



## emcreative

Thanks everyone for your advice (and patience!) today!


Does anyone know where I can find some Spongebob designs (other than the lego ones)?!?!


----------



## *Toadstool*

kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Everything is so cute. I really like the ladybug backpack! I love the Christmas stuff. It is beyond me how people are making Christmas stuff already! I'm still working on Halloween. 



minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!


So cute! She looks so proud of it. I love Leia. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Hmm...my old brother didn't work with my Mac, but I just upgraded my machine and never did try it with my Mac since the specs didn't list the Mac OS.  I am going to try it with my dh's Mac Book Pro and see if it works.
> 
> I wish there is a digitizing software for mac because I really would like to get into digitizing one day.   if there is, I will be more than happy to say good bye to my vista laptop! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> That turned out great!! Love it..and can't wait to see Darth Goofy.


I'm pretty sure there is Mac specific software out there.. I can't remember what it is... It is one of those professional software though.



NaeNae said:


> I bought an over the door shoe bag with the clear pockets.  I just stuff each color in a different pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger scraps are in a plastic tote.


Just had to tell you that after I saw this I went out and got one, and I use it now. Problem is I need about 3 more to fit more scraps. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:


I love the tink shirt. She is perfect! Did you get that from Claire at stitchontime?


SallyfromDE said:


> I've been meaning to show this page to everyone.
> 
> http://www.bunnycup.com/viewset.aspx?designset=273
> 
> I really only wanted to show you the Minnie and the tshirt at the bottom.


That is so cute. I am a huge bunnycup fan! I used her designs alot before I started digitizing.



emcreative said:


> Okay I never realized thread was such a hot topic!
> 
> For right now I've narrowed it down to either threadart or metro...thoughts?  Both seem to be love or hate.  I especially would like to hear from those with machines like Igor.
> 
> I liked some of the other threads but they were more expensive, and considering the fact I expect my beginning designs to be disasters I didn't want to spend too much.


I hope you pick a good one, and don't have a whole set of thread that doesn't work on your machine like I do. I have the PE700 which is just like yours except I don't have the usb on my machine. I have to use a card reader.


----------



## fairygoodmother

My first Molly Peasant...thanks SisBoom!   






One more Lilo to do...
I used fusible interfacing for the leaves...I don't think my hands will do another applique until they've had some rest.
I left the elastic out of the sleeves, and I think on the next one I'll just do elastic in the back of the bodice, leaving the front to hang a little looser to accommodate the leaves.  The leaf on the bodice looks a little dorked up.


----------



## minnie2

Thanks for the complements about Minnie!  


MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:


Great Job!  Love Tink!



SallyfromDE said:


> I've been meaning to show this page to everyone.
> 
> http://www.bunnycup.com/viewset.aspx?designset=273
> 
> I really only wanted to show you the Minnie and the tshirt at the bottom.


cute but I will admit I Love Heathers cupcake more...



bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda


Have a blast!!!!!!



fairygoodmother said:


> My first Molly Peasant...thanks SisBoom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Lilo to do...
> I used fusible interfacing for the leaves...I don't think my hands will do another applique until they've had some rest.
> I left the elastic out of the sleeves, and I think on the next one I'll just do elastic in the back of the bodice, leaving the front to hang a little looser to accommodate the leaves.  The leaf on the bodice looks a little dorked up.


That is a perfect Lilo dress!  Doesn't Carla make the best patterns


----------



## kidneygirl

teresajoy said:


> Great job Tami!!! Where is the Kidney shaped Mickey though?



I've been trying to come up with something and haven't figured it out yet.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I'd have to do it all by hand.  I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## ireland_nicole

fairygoodmother said:


> My first Molly Peasant...thanks SisBoom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Lilo to do...
> I used fusible interfacing for the leaves...I don't think my hands will do another applique until they've had some rest.
> I left the elastic out of the sleeves, and I think on the next one I'll just do elastic in the back of the bodice, leaving the front to hang a little looser to accommodate the leaves.  The leaf on the bodice looks a little dorked up.



cute!  I don't think the bodice looks "dorked up" at all; looks great!!


----------



## snubie

MinnieVanMom said:


> Appliquers...where do you and how do organize all the scraps that you need to save?  Like my sewing stuff isn't already a huge mess..





Stephres said:


> I think that was me, I was too busy admiring Kathy's puppy to actually be helpful. This is pretty much how I organize my scrapbooking scraps too.



This is how I store my scraps too.  I like the over the door hanger but I don't have a door in my sewing/office space.



emcreative said:


> SO my hubby actually took me to Joann's since thread assortments (the multipacks) were 40% off...and my stupid joanns did not have ANY.  Just one kind of regular gutermanns.
> 
> Now I'm like on overload, and can't figure out where is a good price for a set of an assortment.  I'm so scared I'll get the wrong kind  Or spend way too much


Just make sure you get polyester thread.  I have heard it stands up to ironing better than rayon.
I have Poly-star thread (the same as IrelandNicole - we got our machines and embroidery packages from the same dealer) and it seems to be a good assortment of colors.  I also use the prewound bobbins - I think the box of 144 bobbins should last me a while.




fairygoodmother said:


> My first Molly Peasant...thanks SisBoom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Lilo to do...
> I used fusible interfacing for the leaves...I don't think my hands will do another applique until they've had some rest.
> I left the elastic out of the sleeves, and I think on the next one I'll just do elastic in the back of the bodice, leaving the front to hang a little looser to accommodate the leaves.  The leaf on the bodice looks a little dorked up.



I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

NaeNae said:


> I have some of that material if you need the info from the selvage.  I can check my Hobby Lobby tomorrow to see if they still have any.  How much do you need?


How kind of you to offer.  I'm still not sure though what I'm going to do for CP.  I want to practice my appliqueing more and may applique the characters if I get decent at it.  I also found the fabric on line so I can order it if need be.  And I found another fabric on etsy that I thought was cute as well.  I see so many cute things that it's hard to make a decision as to what to do.





fairygoodmother said:


> My first Molly Peasant...thanks SisBoom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Lilo to do...
> I used fusible interfacing for the leaves...I don't think my hands will do another applique until they've had some rest.
> I left the elastic out of the sleeves, and I think on the next one I'll just do elastic in the back of the bodice, leaving the front to hang a little looser to accommodate the leaves.  The leaf on the bodice looks a little dorked up.



That looks great and what a smart idea for the leaves.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

itsheresomewhere said:


> In less than 24 hours, I made 5 dresses (minnie, step sisters,pirates birthday and nemo), 10 hairbows and 2 autograph books.  Now I need to make a birthday banner and 1 more dress before I leave at 5 am.  I need more hours in the day today.



Wow!  You're fast!  It would have taken me a lot longer to do all of that.  In fact, I have been working on autograph books for three nights now very late into the evening.  This doing everything in secret thing is very hard!  I'll be so glad when my kids know!!!!  I still have to finish my autograph books and attach all of the bows I have made to the barrettes.  Hopefully I can take pics of my outfits to show all of you guys before we leave!

emcreative:  Congrats on your new machine!!!!

By the way, thanks Heather for posting your link to your video on using the ruffling foot.  It was helpful!  I still can't get the gage correct according to Carla C but at least I didn't have to ruffle my patchwork twirl skirt by hand!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> SO my hubby actually took me to Joann's since thread assortments (the multipacks) were 40% off...and my stupid joanns did not have ANY.  Just one kind of regular gutermanns.
> 
> Now I'm like on overload, and can't figure out where is a good price for a set of an assortment.  I'm so scared I'll get the wrong kind  Or spend way too much



On ebay there is the 61 piece starter set with free thread stand for $58.00 and free shipping.  That is what I ordered and reach for the thread everytime.  It is a good set and has the colours you will need.


----------



## bear_mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:



I love the Test Track.

Emily


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> I bought an over the door shoe bag with the clear pockets.  I just stuff each color in a different pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger scraps are in a plastic tote.


Great idea for after I get back.  I will have to find the over the door hanger in the city.



Stephres said:


> Hi puppy! Sorry, I couldn't resist!


She is a cute puppy, how is scrappy?



Stephres said:


> I think that was me, I was too busy admiring Kathy's puppy to actually be helpful. This is pretty much how I organize my scrapbooking scraps too.


Another great idea for scraps.



SallyfromDE said:


> I've been meaning to show this page to everyone.
> 
> http://www.bunnycup.com/viewset.aspx?designset=273
> 
> I really only wanted to show you the Minnie and the tshirt at the bottom.


The birthday shirt is so cute.



bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda


Amanda, Have a wonderful time.



WDWAtLast said:


> I love them!!! Did you get the Brother Embroidery machine with Disney Designs on it or another machine?


Yes, I did buy the 750D.  I am having a terrible problem attaching the hoop to the machine and nearly broke my wrist.  Any suggestions.  The tink is from Stitch in Time.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> My first Molly Peasant...thanks SisBoom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Lilo to do...
> I used fusible interfacing for the leaves...I don't think my hands will do another applique until they've had some rest.
> I left the elastic out of the sleeves, and I think on the next one I'll just do elastic in the back of the bodice, leaving the front to hang a little looser to accommodate the leaves.  The leaf on the bodice looks a little dorked up.



They love it! Olivia says that it looks short so it must be hers.

Sierra wants to call you but I said you would be asleep after your late night sewing so here she is.

"So, it is Jadyn's  birthday party on the 19th me and Olivia need to wear rock star clothes. So can you sew some for us? "

Oh good grief I did not know that is what she wanted to say.  just asked why she did not say anything about Lilo and she said that it was because that one was sisters but she wants one just like it, please.

Well I am off to have my "girls Auntie really is not a superhero talk." 
Auntie is a person who needs to eat and sleep and rest her arm and finish sewing the gazillion outfits you already requested for Disney World.


----------



## ireland_nicole

question for any auction site selling type people.  (especially the one with the T in the name)...

I've been getting some local people asking me to make them boys outfits like the ones I do for DS; so I'm thinking about branching out onto the site...  dumb question: is it complicated?  Is it doeable?  Is it reasonable to do with just a few items at first?

THanks for any feedback.  I've been looking around the site, and I dont' think I'd be in competition with anyone I know... i'm thinking simple boys embroidered/appliqued t shirts and matching shorts for now, maybe offer some matching sibling outfits as a custom listing, price point around $25; maybe a little less?

If this goes beyond what we're allowed to say, just let me know and I'll edit it out.  I hope because I'm not currently selling anything, just asking general advice, that it's ok, but if not I'm sorry and will fix it.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...I have 8 and a half days until we leave...5 doll dresses and three t shirts to finish.  So what do I do?  I come up with another project of course!!

We always get the autographs of the characters and they just sit there in that stupid book.  We never look at them again, and we generally loose them after a few years.  (sad I know)  I thought about making one of those nice home made autograph books, but was afraid it would suffer the same fate!  

I had a small flash of brilliance.  Very small.  

I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.

I'm getting 4 or 5 different tone on tone white prints.  (I figure I will need about 2 yards per kid)  I will cut 8 or 10 inch squares and iron them to freezer paper to stabilize them.  Get some fabric markers and have the characters sign them.

After we get home, I'll take the freezer paper off, trim to my final size plus seam allowance, and make a quilt.  For the girls I think I might use some of the scraps from their dresses.  For the boys, maybe a cute Cars fabric thrown in.  (they both have Cars in their bedrooms)

At this point, the possibilities are endless.

I figure I can do the prep work in just a few hours.  A good iron and a new sharp rotary cutting blade should make this part go fast.  I'll just pop all the fabrics into a plastic zip loc bag (and have another one for the ones that are signed) and maybe find a small clipboard to aid in the signing.

I'm actually getting excited about this little project!

Nini


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.
> 
> Nini



I think that sounds amazing and I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been admiring all the great projects posted.  Dh decided we had to take a short notice trip to D.C. over the weekend so I made the girls dresses for the day at the national zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the applique ( I think I'm getting better at it):



Very cute!  Your apple looks great!



kidneygirl said:


>



They all look great!  I love that backpack pattern. And you can never go wrong with an a-line.



minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!



 Where did you get your pic?  I so need to do some Star Wars for our trip next spring.  Can't wait to see Darth Goofy.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> question for any auction site selling type people.  (especially the one with the T in the name)...
> 
> I've been getting some local people asking me to make them boys outfits like the ones I do for DS; so I'm thinking about branching out onto the site...  dumb question: is it complicated?  Is it doeable?  Is it reasonable to do with just a few items at first?
> 
> THanks for any feedback.  I've been looking around the site, and I dont' think I'd be in competition with anyone I know... i'm thinking simple boys embroidered/appliqued t shirts and matching shorts for now, maybe offer some matching sibling outfits as a custom listing, price point around $25; maybe a little less?
> 
> If this goes beyond what we're allowed to say, just let me know and I'll edit it out.  I hope because I'm not currently selling anything, just asking general advice, that it's ok, but if not I'm sorry and will fix it.



It's not difficult to navigate at all.  Are you saying that you'll do a set of shorts and embroidered tshirts for $25?  I'm not real sure that you're gonna break even at that price point.  Just make sure you are able to cover your supplies and don't forget to pay yourself for your time.




NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have 8 and a half days until we leave...5 doll dresses and three t shirts to finish.  So what do I do?  I come up with another project of course!!
> 
> We always get the autographs of the characters and they just sit there in that stupid book.  We never look at them again, and we generally loose them after a few years.  (sad I know)  I thought about making one of those nice home made autograph books, but was afraid it would suffer the same fate!
> 
> I had a small flash of brilliance.  Very small.
> 
> I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.
> 
> I'm getting 4 or 5 different tone on tone white prints.  (I figure I will need about 2 yards per kid)  I will cut 8 or 10 inch squares and iron them to freezer paper to stabilize them.  Get some fabric markers and have the characters sign them.
> 
> After we get home, I'll take the freezer paper off, trim to my final size plus seam allowance, and make a quilt.  For the girls I think I might use some of the scraps from their dresses.  For the boys, maybe a cute Cars fabric thrown in.  (they both have Cars in their bedrooms)
> 
> At this point, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> I figure I can do the prep work in just a few hours.  A good iron and a new sharp rotary cutting blade should make this part go fast.  I'll just pop all the fabrics into a plastic zip loc bag (and have another one for the ones that are signed) and maybe find a small clipboard to aid in the signing.
> 
> I'm actually getting excited about this little project!
> 
> Nini



I LOVE this idea.  I have thought several times that I want to do a pillowcase.  I've never done it, but we're doing a cruise for Spring Break next year, so I'm definitely gonna do it then!

I can't wait to see your quilt.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:



They look great!  



bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda



Have a great trip!



fairygoodmother said:


> My first Molly Peasant...thanks SisBoom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Lilo to do...
> I used fusible interfacing for the leaves...I don't think my hands will do another applique until they've had some rest.
> I left the elastic out of the sleeves, and I think on the next one I'll just do elastic in the back of the bodice, leaving the front to hang a little looser to accommodate the leaves.  The leaf on the bodice looks a little dorked up.



I think it looks great.  The perfect Lilo dress.



NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have 8 and a half days until we leave...5 doll dresses and three t shirts to finish.  So what do I do?  I come up with another project of course!!
> 
> We always get the autographs of the characters and they just sit there in that stupid book.  We never look at them again, and we generally loose them after a few years.  (sad I know)  I thought about making one of those nice home made autograph books, but was afraid it would suffer the same fate!
> 
> I had a small flash of brilliance.  Very small.
> 
> I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.
> 
> I'm getting 4 or 5 different tone on tone white prints.  (I figure I will need about 2 yards per kid)  I will cut 8 or 10 inch squares and iron them to freezer paper to stabilize them.  Get some fabric markers and have the characters sign them.
> 
> After we get home, I'll take the freezer paper off, trim to my final size plus seam allowance, and make a quilt.  For the girls I think I might use some of the scraps from their dresses.  For the boys, maybe a cute Cars fabric thrown in.  (they both have Cars in their bedrooms)
> 
> At this point, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> I figure I can do the prep work in just a few hours.  A good iron and a new sharp rotary cutting blade should make this part go fast.  I'll just pop all the fabrics into a plastic zip loc bag (and have another one for the ones that are signed) and maybe find a small clipboard to aid in the signing.
> 
> I'm actually getting excited about this little project!
> 
> Nini



That sounds like a great idea.  I know my girls would love it.


----------



## minnie2

100AcrePrincess said:


> Where did you get your pic?  I so need to do some Star Wars for our trip next spring.  Can't wait to see Darth Goofy.



Pm me your email and I can send the picture to you or if you are on FB send it there


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have 8 and a half days until we leave...5 doll dresses and three t shirts to finish.  So what do I do?  I come up with another project of course!!
> 
> We always get the autographs of the characters and they just sit there in that stupid book.  We never look at them again, and we generally loose them after a few years.  (sad I know)  I thought about making one of those nice home made autograph books, but was afraid it would suffer the same fate!
> 
> I had a small flash of brilliance.  Very small.
> 
> I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.
> 
> I'm getting 4 or 5 different tone on tone white prints.  (I figure I will need about 2 yards per kid)  I will cut 8 or 10 inch squares and iron them to freezer paper to stabilize them.  Get some fabric markers and have the characters sign them.
> 
> After we get home, I'll take the freezer paper off, trim to my final size plus seam allowance, and make a quilt.  For the girls I think I might use some of the scraps from their dresses.  For the boys, maybe a cute Cars fabric thrown in.  (they both have Cars in their bedrooms)
> 
> At this point, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> I figure I can do the prep work in just a few hours.  A good iron and a new sharp rotary cutting blade should make this part go fast.  I'll just pop all the fabrics into a plastic zip loc bag (and have another one for the ones that are signed) and maybe find a small clipboard to aid in the signing.
> 
> I'm actually getting excited about this little project!
> 
> Nini



That is a very big flash of brilliance!  What an awesome idea!!


revrob said:


> It's not difficult to navigate at all.  Are you saying that you'll do a set of shorts and embroidered tshirts for $25?  I'm not real sure that you're gonna break even at that price point.  Just make sure you are able to cover your supplies and don't forget to pay yourself for your time.


good point; Based on my estimates, supply costs are about $10/set( shirt $4, fabric for shorts at an average of 1/2 yd $3, plus $3 for thread and stabilizer) and it takes about an hour of labor or a bit less depending on the design on the shirt (I thought I'd try to keep that fairly simple)  so I thought it might be a good price point to generate some interest?   I was thinking about doing some basic, classic boy ideas like dinosaur, space, cars, tools, cowboy, fireman, soldier/camo and maybe an animal print,  and then a choice between an embroidery design or monogram in the same fabric.  I figure that way to start I can use my Joann and Hobby lobby coupons to get like 8-10 yards of each to get my price per unit lower.  Do you think it might be doeable?  I'm afraid to charge too much and end up with loads of fabric and no one to use it for.


----------



## littlepeppers

I bought a panel & tension rod to put b/w the vanity area & room at the Pop.  It is a red color.  I'm thinking of decorating it.  You know I can't leave it plain.

Does anyone have any photos of ones that they have made?


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> That is a very big flash of brilliance!  What an awesome idea!!
> 
> good point; Based on my estimates, supply costs are about $10/set( shirt $4, fabric for shorts at an average of 1/2 yd $3, plus $3 for thread and stabilizer) and it takes about an hour of labor or a bit less depending on the design on the shirt (I thought I'd try to keep that fairly simple)  so I thought it might be a good price point to generate some interest?   I was thinking about doing some basic, classic boy ideas like dinosaur, space, cars, tools, cowboy, fireman, soldier/camo and maybe an animal print,  and then a choice between an embroidery design or monogram in the same fabric.  I figure that way to start I can use my Joann and Hobby lobby coupons to get like 8-10 yards of each to get my price per unit lower.  Do you think it might be doeable?  I'm afraid to charge too much and end up with loads of fabric and no one to use it for.



I have to admit that this has been one of the most difficult things for me to figure out.  I want to be fair in what I charge, but at the same time, I know that I need to know that my time has been worth the amount of money that I have charged.  
I'm not sure what size hoop you use, or the kinds of designs that you plan to offer (density or stitch time), but I know that I can't generally embroider a design in less than an hour.  Some appliques that only have a few layers may be completed in 45 minutes.  You also have to count in the expense of fabric for appliques, the time it takes to perfectly hoop for proper placement, etc.
Even if you are able to hoop & stitch in an hour, that is just for the shirt.  When you add the shorts, even if they're easy fits, you have the time that it takes to purchase fabrics, wash/dry them, cut out the pattern & stitch.  I would think that the absolute minimum amount of time that you can count on to make an outfit is 3 hours.  And that's minimum.

If your supply cost is $10, and you work 3 hours on an outfit, your paying yourself $5/hour.  That's not even minimum wage.  And that's calculating only 3 hours of labor.

It may be a good idea to look around etsy and see what others are charging for similar levels of work.  It would be unfortunate to undersell yourself, and then end up with a lot of orders that is impossible for you to fill because you've sold them for so little.

Of course, that's just one opinion - so take it for what it's worth.  I just don't want you to sell yourself short.


----------



## DisneyKings

NiniMorris said:


> I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.
> 
> I'm getting 4 or 5 different tone on tone white prints.  (I figure I will need about 2 yards per kid)  I will cut 8 or 10 inch squares and iron them to freezer paper to stabilize them.  Get some fabric markers and have the characters sign them.
> 
> After we get home, I'll take the freezer paper off, trim to my final size plus seam allowance, and make a quilt.  For the girls I think I might use some of the scraps from their dresses.  For the boys, maybe a cute Cars fabric thrown in.  (they both have Cars in their bedrooms)
> 
> At this point, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> I figure I can do the prep work in just a few hours.  A good iron and a new sharp rotary cutting blade should make this part go fast.  I'll just pop all the fabrics into a plastic zip loc bag (and have another one for the ones that are signed) and maybe find a small clipboard to aid in the signing.
> 
> I'm actually getting excited about this little project!
> 
> Nini



That sounds awesome!  I would love for you to figure everything out & share the ins & outs with us.  We usually do a photo mat & then put it a pic of all of us in it when we get back.  We put the mat in a gallon or jumbo ziploc & use different colored sharpies.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi everyone! sorry I havent been on the DIS, I have been chatting with alot of you on FB lately..

many know Im hard at work on the gown for Hannah..but Im in a bit of crisis mode right now...

My machine is bird nesting, and I cant figure out why

I already removed the metal placet and cleaned out dust, tested with a different bobbin, checked that thread is in groove.....what do I DO? I NEED my machine to work today!


----------



## revrob

DisneyKings said:


> That sounds awesome!  I would love for you to figure everything out & share the ins & outs with us.  We usually do a photo mat & then put it a pic of all of us in it when we get back.  We put the mat in a gallon or jumbo ziploc & use different colored sharpies.



I LOVE that idea!  I may need to borrow it in the future!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone! sorry I havent been on the DIS, I have been chatting with alot of you on FB lately..
> 
> many know Im hard at work on the gown for Hannah..but Im in a bit of crisis mode right now...
> 
> My machine is bird nesting, and I cant figure out why
> 
> I already removed the metal placet and cleaned out dust, tested with a different bobbin, checked that thread is in groove.....what do I DO? I NEED my machine to work today!



Have you changed your needle?  Sometimes that helps.  Also, you might want to take a tiny brush inside the bobbin case - maybe blow a little compressed air in the bobbin case.  Sometimes a tiny little thread can break off in the tension area of the bobbin case and cause this problem.


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I have to admit that this has been one of the most difficult things for me to figure out.  I want to be fair in what I charge, but at the same time, I know that I need to know that my time has been worth the amount of money that I have charged.
> I'm not sure what size hoop you use, or the kinds of designs that you plan to offer (density or stitch time), but I know that I can't generally embroider a design in less than an hour.  Some appliques that only have a few layers may be completed in 45 minutes.  You also have to count in the expense of fabric for appliques, the time it takes to perfectly hoop for proper placement, etc.
> Even if you are able to hoop & stitch in an hour, that is just for the shirt.  When you add the shorts, even if they're easy fits, you have the time that it takes to purchase fabrics, wash/dry them, cut out the pattern & stitch.  I would think that the absolute minimum amount of time that you can count on to make an outfit is 3 hours.  And that's minimum.
> 
> If your supply cost is $10, and you work 3 hours on an outfit, your paying yourself $5/hour.  That's not even minimum wage.  And that's calculating only 3 hours of labor.
> 
> It may be a good idea to look around etsy and see what others are charging for similar levels of work.  It would be unfortunate to undersell yourself, and then end up with a lot of orders that is impossible for you to fill because you've sold them for so little.
> 
> Of course, that's just one opinion - so take it for what it's worth.  I just don't want you to sell yourself short.



Shannon, it's a really good opinion, with experience to back it up; and I value it; I really can't find much of what I'm looking for on the site, (which is a good thing, right?) so it's hard to kind of get an average; and you're absolutely right; I didn't favto in the shopping, hooping, washing time into the equation.  hmmmm, thanks; this gives me a lot to think about.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who struggles with it a bit.


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone! sorry I havent been on the DIS, I have been chatting with alot of you on FB lately..
> 
> many know Im hard at work on the gown for Hannah..but Im in a bit of crisis mode right now...
> 
> My machine is bird nesting, and I cant figure out why
> 
> I already removed the metal placet and cleaned out dust, tested with a different bobbin, checked that thread is in groove.....what do I DO? I NEED my machine to work today!



Look at your manual and see the places you should put machine oil - when mine starts to do that I do what you did, plus do the oil in there where it is supposed to go and it has always fixed the problem.


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Shannon, it's a really good opinion, with experience to back it up; and I value it; I really can't find much of what I'm looking for on the site, (which is a good thing, right?) so it's hard to kind of get an average; and you're absolutely right; I didn't favto in the shopping, hooping, washing time into the equation.  hmmmm, thanks; this gives me a lot to think about.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who struggles with it a bit.



I've found little boy stuff is practically non-existent.

Either it's super super overdone applique wise (either meaning very very expensive, or so "cutesie" my husband would protest if we put our boy in it) or it's "blah"/not well done.  Yes I know this is generalizing but that was my experience while trying to find things for our boys for our trip.

Luckily they found a couple fairy godmothers who helped them out with some hand me downs, or we'd have been sunk!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

princessmom29 said:


> My DD was born Oct 25th. I got a really cut haloween sleeper from gymboree in za newborn size, mabye something like that?? I saw some at walmart this week that looked like different animals in NB sizes.



Aisling's bday is October 24th...She came home on Halloween!  Her outfit was WAAAAYYY too big (she weighed 5 1/2 lbs coming home) but she still looked cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tell me about the lack of boy stuff.  I was setting out what I have sewn and what has to be finished.  I noticed we wear black, white and red.  The DH doesn't like loud or bright colours.  Then all I can do for them is T shirt appliques and bowling shirts.  DS still wears the baggy capri for boys and looks too cute.

But what else is there for boys?  I have 11 days until we go, waiting on fabric to make 3 more outfits and I have 6 iron shirts to make.  Whew, and I work my job.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have 8 and a half days until we leave...5 doll dresses and three t shirts to finish.  So what do I do?  I come up with another project of course!!
> 
> Nini



Nini, that sounds like a great idea!  I can't wait to see the finished project.  You are brilliant to come up with the idea.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

solved it! 
after checking and cleaning and rechecking bobbin, I realized I didnt rethread top after I wound a bobbin!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Attention FB users- I word to the wise...
my husband sent me an article about people friending you on FB and then watching for people to publish dates of their vacations and robbing them when they are gone.
if someone requests a friend from you, check to be sure you know who they are.


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Attention FB users- I word to the wise...
> my husband sent me an article about people friending you on FB and then watching for people to publish dates of their vacations and robbing them when they are gone.
> if someone requests a friend from you, check to be sure you know who they are.




He's absolutely right, I saw reports on that a while back too on the news.  So sad


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling's bday is October 24th...She came home on Halloween!  Her outfit was WAAAAYYY too big (she weighed 5 1/2 lbs coming home) but she still looked cute!



Such a doll!  

My Aislinn was nearly 2 months old by her 1st Halloween, but she barely weighed 6 lbs.  She ended up wearing a orange/white striped onsie with a ghost on it from Old Navy that even at a 0-3 mo size swallowed her.


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks everyone for the comments on my Disney autograph quilt.  But I have to be honest...it wasn't an original idea.  I first got the idea from another Dis thread.  

The actual 'flash of brilliance' was that I am a quilter by trade...and yet I didn't immediately think of making a quilt! 

I've bought the fabric and it is in the washer now.  After it comes out of the dryer I will try and take a few pictures of the actual process to get it ready to take with us... (I'm actually very good at taking pictures...just not so good at taking them off the camera!...not to be confused with taking GOOD photos!)

But thanks for the comments anyway.

Nini


----------



## Jennia

kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey head sort of hidden in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas outfits (mickey heads are outlined with gold metallic thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD trying out the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Akershus (it's reversible...other side is Minnie Mouse hot pink with white polka dots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast at Crystal Palace
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Tami


Everything is so cute, and I love the backpack! 


minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up Darth Goofy!
> Then I need to figure out at least 2 more shirts to do for our trip...



Wow, love it! Can't wait to see Goofy! 



NaeNae said:


> I bought an over the door shoe bag with the clear pockets.  I just stuff each color in a different pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger scraps are in a plastic tote.



What a good idea! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:


These are SO NEAT! The test track shirts are awesome! 


bentleygirl22 said:


> well its that time , we leave for disney tomorrow morning 5:30 am
> Alexis can't wait to wear all her new outfits i made..
> well  I guess i will see you all when I get home in 14 days....
> 
> ~Amanda



Have fun, can't wait to see all of your photos! 



fairygoodmother said:


> My first Molly Peasant...thanks SisBoom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Lilo to do...
> I used fusible interfacing for the leaves...I don't think my hands will do another applique until they've had some rest.
> I left the elastic out of the sleeves, and I think on the next one I'll just do elastic in the back of the bodice, leaving the front to hang a little looser to accommodate the leaves.  The leaf on the bodice looks a little dorked up.



So perfect for Lilo! 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have 8 and a half days until we leave...5 doll dresses and three t shirts to finish.  So what do I do?  I come up with another project of course!!
> 
> We always get the autographs of the characters and they just sit there in that stupid book.  We never look at them again, and we generally loose them after a few years.  (sad I know)  I thought about making one of those nice home made autograph books, but was afraid it would suffer the same fate!
> 
> I had a small flash of brilliance.  Very small.
> 
> I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.
> 
> I'm getting 4 or 5 different tone on tone white prints.  (I figure I will need about 2 yards per kid)  I will cut 8 or 10 inch squares and iron them to freezer paper to stabilize them.  Get some fabric markers and have the characters sign them.
> 
> After we get home, I'll take the freezer paper off, trim to my final size plus seam allowance, and make a quilt.  For the girls I think I might use some of the scraps from their dresses.  For the boys, maybe a cute Cars fabric thrown in.  (they both have Cars in their bedrooms)
> 
> At this point, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> I figure I can do the prep work in just a few hours.  A good iron and a new sharp rotary cutting blade should make this part go fast.  I'll just pop all the fabrics into a plastic zip loc bag (and have another one for the ones that are signed) and maybe find a small clipboard to aid in the signing.
> 
> I'm actually getting excited about this little project!
> 
> Nini



What a BRILLIANT idea! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling's bday is October 24th...She came home on Halloween!  Her outfit was WAAAAYYY too big (she weighed 5 1/2 lbs coming home) but she still looked cute!




Aisling looks so tiny, she was an adorable baby. Violet was super small, too, not quite six pounds when we left. When we were still in the hospital, I ordered every "preemie" size outfit Gymboree had at the time and then paid for rush delivery lol.


----------



## Jennia

I finished this a while ago, but Violet hasn't been in a posing mood (she wasn't this morning, either, when I took these photos, but I'll admit that I bribed her lol!): 










I bought that shirt on Etsy before I'd tried to do applique myself, and it was a huge mess of threads in the back (like none of the threads had been clipped, plus there was a huge knotted area as well).


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Jennia said:


> I finished this a while ago, but Violet hasn't been in a posing mood (she wasn't this morning, either, when I took these photos, but I'll admit that I bribed her lol!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought that shirt on Etsy before I'd tried to do applique myself, and it was a huge mess of threads in the back (like none of the threads had been clipped, plus there was a huge knotted area as well).



She looks adorable in it, even if she didn't want to pose.  I just love patchwork skirts.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> My take on test rack:




Can I say, my DH never gets that excited about sewing, he just goes along with it and usually gives me a half grin when I show him somthing.  But he saw these shirts and LOVES them...he said I have to CASE (he said copy) you...so can I PLEASEEEEE?


----------



## fairygoodmother

NiniMorris said:


> I had a small flash of brilliance.  Very small.
> 
> I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.
> 
> I'm getting 4 or 5 different tone on tone white prints.  (I figure I will need about 2 yards per kid)  I will cut 8 or 10 inch squares and iron them to freezer paper to stabilize them.  Get some fabric markers and have the characters sign them.



OMGoodness!  Brilliant!

We actually had an "guestbook" quilt at my daughter's wedding.  The quilt was already made of course, but we had it laying on a table with fine-point sharpie markers.  Guests wrote on the quilt instead of in the traditional book.  They keep it on the foot of their bed most of the time, but will use it more frequently when winter arrives.
When it was quilted, we just had a microfleece blanket put on the back.  It has no batting inside, just the microfleece.  I'd recommend that - it makes it very lightweight, yet very warm!


----------



## Shannalee724

Here goes...hopefully, I didn't leave anyone out!!



kidneygirl said:


> I finished the last item (or at least I'm telling myself it's the last thing I'll make) for our trip in December. I'm soooo wishing I had an embroidery machine so I could do more elaborate outfits.  Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami



Sooooooo cute!!!!  I really love the backpack.  Oh, and I am jealous that you are way ahead of me!  I haven't even started my Dec outfits!



minnie2 said:


> Leiah Mouse!



I love this!  



NaeNae said:


>



What a great idea!  Where did you find the over the door shoe holder?  What is inexpensive?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my first tink applique on the new embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on test rack:



I LOVE LOVE LOVE the TT shirts!



Jennia said:


> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee290/creslean/th_vioredmin1.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Adorable!!!
> 
> I guess I lost the pic of the halloween baby.  How very cute, my daughter is an October baby as well!


----------



## NiniMorris

fairygoodmother said:


> OMGoodness!  Brilliant!
> 
> We actually had an "guestbook" quilt at my daughter's wedding.  The quilt was already made of course, but we had it laying on a table with fine-point sharpie markers.  Guests wrote on the quilt instead of in the traditional book.  They keep it on the foot of their bed most of the time, but will use it more frequently when winter arrives.
> When it was quilted, we just had a microfleece blanket put on the back.  It has no batting inside, just the microfleece.  I'd recommend that - it makes it very lightweight, yet very warm!



Funny that you said that!  I was still recuperating from rotator cuff surgery when my daughter got married 2 years ago.  I wasn't able to finish her quilt in time for the wedding...(it was supposed to be used at the showers and wedding since the wedding was in his home state and the showers in another state).  Well, for their first Christmas I decided to work on the quilt top and let them decide what to do with it...

I learned a very valuable lesson.  NEVER cut fabric under the influence of pain meds!  I thought I was doing pretty good.  But when I went to sew it together, some of the 'squares' were as much as 1 1/2 inches off!  We still laugh at it.  It is finished, without signatures, and sits in a closet in her guest room.  The family joke is she will let her kids use it for the dog!  (they have no kids or dog as of yet!)

I also made a signature birthday quilt for my grand daughter.  For the first 4 years of her life, everyone will sign it on her birthday.  I have no idea what she will do with it afterwards, but I doubt my DIL will let her have it until she is married and has kids of her own...

Nini


----------



## busy mommy

My take on test rack:





[/QUOTE]

My son loves this.  Can I please CASE you?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

busy mommy said:


> My take on test rack:



My son loves this.  Can I please CASE you?[/QUOTE]

Is it crazy that I am so excited to be CASED?  It is the highest honour and I am happy that others with the boys/men can use my take on Test Track.  Don't mess up like I did on the curve.  I wish I had drawn the curve before sewing it down.

Also, I pieced the head together and sewed down the black and checkboard before sewing it on the shirt.  The only stitching was to attach the head to the shirt and do the outline.  Does that make sense?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Can I say, my DH never gets that excited about sewing, he just goes along with it and usually gives me a half grin when I show him somthing.  But he saw these shirts and LOVES them...he said I have to CASE (he said copy) you...so can I PLEASEEEEE?


Oh yes please do CASE it!  I love to share with my friends and am excited to be CASED.  I posted that I was looking for something test track and got a lot of ideas but never what I wanted so I made what I had in my head.  Very much for the men and boys.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I meant to edit, sorry, dang TBI.

I did do one with TEST TRACK in red on it.  It was split top and bottom of the head checkerboard but DH felt it was too much.  I liked it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

It's out of stock, but look what I found. I thought I'd seen it somewhere. 

http://www.jandofabrics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=com000129


----------



## Jennia

100AcrePrincess said:


> She looks adorable in it, even if she didn't want to pose.  I just love patchwork skirts.





Shannalee724 said:


> Here goes...hopefully, I didn't leave anyone out!!
> 
> Adorable!!!
> 
> I guess I lost the pic of the halloween baby.  How very cute, my daughter is an October baby as well!



Thanks!


----------



## fairygoodmother

May I please ask you to pray for our whole town??

We just received word that one of the teachers at one of our high schools passed away in his sleep last night.  He didn't show up for work today and couldn't be reached, which prompted a visit to his home.

He was 29 years old, a math teacher and football coach at Enochs High School.  Enochs has only been around for 3 years, and he was there since the beginning. (They graduated their first senior class last year.  When the school began, there were only freshman and sophomores and they were like family.)

Please pray for the students, faculty, and staff at Enochs HS.  We have 6 high schools in town, and you can imagine that this will impact all of them in some way.


----------



## fairygoodmother

double post - sorry


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:

Tink dresses (they are pretty full in the back - it was hard to gather the front a lot because of tink image - I know it sounds weird but they don't look weird on):




Tink bow:





1900 park fare for youngest dd (this skirt is super full):









My oldest DD's 1900 park fare (and maybe BBB outfit - I'm not sure.  We are going there the same day.  Should she wear this or a princess dress?):





My oldest DD's belle dress - I haven't decided when to wear this one yet:





  I was excited that Mrs. Potts turned out so well since I don't have an embroidery machine and have been trying to learn to do everything by hand on my sewing machine.

My youngest DD's belle dress:





Minnie dresses:





Crystal Palace outfits:













AK and Tusker House Breakfast outfits - front of vidas:




Ruffled socks and hairbows:




Back of Vidas:





Nemo bows:




I posted these once before, but these are the dresses they will wear with the bows:





I made these for our trip last year before I learned how to sew.  We'll take them again though.  They are pretty cute on.





And we'll have these princess vidas I already posted:





And I'll take the ribbon skirts and tanks I made last year.  Plus, I need to pack their princess dresses!


----------



## busy mommy

fairygoodmother said:


> May I please ask you to pray for our whole town??
> 
> We just received word that one of the teachers at one of our high schools passed away in his sleep last night.  He didn't show up for work today and couldn't be reached, which prompted a visit to his home.
> 
> He was 29 years old, a math teacher and football coach at Enochs High School.  Enochs has only been around for 3 years, and he was there since the beginning. (They graduated their first senior class last year.  When the school began, there were only freshman and sophomores and they were like family.)
> 
> Please pray for the students, faculty, and staff at Enochs HS.  We have 6 high schools in town, and you can imagine that this will impact all of them in some way.



I will pray for your town.  That is so sad.


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> Shannon, it's a really good opinion, with experience to back it up; and I value it; I really can't find much of what I'm looking for on the site, (which is a good thing, right?) so it's hard to kind of get an average; and you're absolutely right; I didn't favto in the shopping, hooping, washing time into the equation.  hmmmm, thanks; this gives me a lot to think about.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who struggles with it a bit.


I think Theresa has a link on how to price things on page one.  I am clueless, but I do agree with Shannon not to sell yourself short.  My advice would be to charge a bit more to start with and then if your sales are lacking, reduce the price.



Jennia said:


> I finished this a while ago, but Violet hasn't been in a posing mood (she wasn't this morning, either, when I took these photos, but I'll admit that I bribed her lol!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought that shirt on Etsy before I'd tried to do applique myself, and it was a huge mess of threads in the back (like none of the threads had been clipped, plus there was a huge knotted area as well).


Love the patchwork!  The shirt looks great with it -- a bit surprised that someone would sell something not very polished though.  Did you mention anything to the seller about it?  And what about those coordinating shoes?!!!  I so have to take my dd shoe shopping.  Doubt I'd be so lucky to find something so cute though.



fairygoodmother said:


> May I please ask you to pray for our whole town??
> 
> We just received word that one of the teachers at one of our high schools passed away in his sleep last night.  He didn't show up for work today and couldn't be reached, which prompted a visit to his home.
> 
> He was 29 years old, a math teacher and football coach at Enochs High School.  Enochs has only been around for 3 years, and he was there since the beginning. (They graduated their first senior class last year.  When the school began, there were only freshman and sophomores and they were like family.)
> 
> Please pray for the students, faculty, and staff at Enochs HS.  We have 6 high schools in town, and you can imagine that this will impact all of them in some way.


Oh goodness!  I am so sorry.  This must be so hard on the students and fellow teachers.


----------



## busy mommy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:
> 
> Tink dresses (they are pretty full in the back - it was hard to gather the front a lot because of tink image - I know it sounds weird but they don't look weird on):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1900 park fare for youngest dd (this skirt is super full):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's 1900 park fare (and maybe BBB outfit - I'm not sure.  We are going there the same day.  Should she wear this or a princess dress?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's belle dress - I haven't decided when to wear this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited that Mrs. Potts turned out so well since I don't have an embroidery machine and have been trying to learn to do everything by hand on my sewing machine.
> 
> My youngest DD's belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Palace outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Tusker House Breakfast outfits - front of vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffled socks and hairbows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these once before, but these are the dresses they will wear with the bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for our trip last year before I learned how to sew.  We'll take them again though.  They are pretty cute on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll have these princess vidas I already posted:



Everything is so cute.  My two year old was looking with me and informed me she NEEDS a Nemo dress like that.  I think I am creating a custom monster.   May I ask you where you got the precious little minnie shoes?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

revrob said:


> I LOVE this idea.  I have thought several times that I want to do a pillowcase.  I've never done it, but we're doing a cruise for Spring Break next year, so I'm definitely gonna do it then!
> 
> I can't wait to see your quilt.



I also love this idea!  Can you post the link to the original post about it?  Did they have a picture of one?



busy mommy said:


> Everything is so cute.  My two year old was looking with me and informed me she NEEDS a Nemo dress like that.  I think I am creating a custom monster.   May I ask you where you got the precious little minnie shoes?



I actually got the minnie shoes in WDW last year!  My girls love them!!!!


----------



## busy mommy

I decided to sew a few things for my older two for our trip.   My dd agreed to let me sew an a-line for her, since it is ok to act like a kid at Disneyworld.   She also picked out the Molly Peasant top.  I am going to make her a few things to coordinate with Maddie for our meals.  When I finish with her, I will start on the boy child.  I can't think about more than one thing at a time. 
Here is a picture of Abbie looking like a kid in her a-line:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




She is thin, so I just took the size 8 and added 1/2 inch all around except on the fold.  It seemed to work.  I'm not sure that is the correct way to enlarge a pattern, though.


----------



## VBAndrea

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:
> 
> Tink dresses (they are pretty full in the back - it was hard to gather the front a lot because of tink image - I know it sounds weird but they don't look weird on):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1900 park fare for youngest dd (this skirt is super full):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's 1900 park fare (and maybe BBB outfit - I'm not sure.  We are going there the same day.  Should she wear this or a princess dress?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's belle dress - I haven't decided when to wear this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited that Mrs. Potts turned out so well since I don't have an embroidery machine and have been trying to learn to do everything by hand on my sewing machine.
> 
> My youngest DD's belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Palace outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Tusker House Breakfast outfits - front of vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffled socks and hairbows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these once before, but these are the dresses they will wear with the bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for our trip last year before I learned how to sew.  We'll take them again though.  They are pretty cute on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll have these princess vidas I already posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll take the ribbon skirts and tanks I made last year.  Plus, I need to pack their princess dresses!



*Stunning!!!!*

You can't possibly be new to sewing!  Please share all your secrets with me.  How did you do the Tink appliques?  I love her wings!  How did you do the Tusker House appliques (those are my absolute favorite and dd would love something like that)?  How did you make the socks?  And how do you do your appliques so perfect?  I am awe of you!  Simply amazing work!

And I second, where did you get those shoes?

ETA: My daughter is requesting the AK outfits but she would like her shoes to be Minnie for one foot and Daisy for the other.


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> And I'll take the ribbon skirts and tanks I made last year.  Plus, I need to pack their princess dresses!



Everything is looking gorgeous!! Isn't sewing fun?



busy mommy said:


> I decided to sew a few things for my older two for our trip.   My dd agreed to let me sew an a-line for her, since it is ok to act like a kid at Disneyworld.   She also picked out the Molly Peasant top.  I am going to make her a few things to coordinate with Maddie for our meals.  When I finish with her, I will start on the boy child.  I can't think about more than one thing at a time.
> Here is a picture of Abbie looking like a kid in her a-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is thin, so I just took the size 8 and added 1/2 inch all around except on the fold.  It seemed to work.  I'm not sure that is the correct way to enlarge a pattern, though.



I think this looks great. If it worked, then yes, that is the way to enlarge!!  My 20 yo neice would like this outfit!


----------



## charlinn

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:
> 
> Tink dresses (they are pretty full in the back - it was hard to gather the front a lot because of tink image - I know it sounds weird but they don't look weird on):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1900 park fare for youngest dd (this skirt is super full):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's 1900 park fare (and maybe BBB outfit - I'm not sure.  We are going there the same day.  Should she wear this or a princess dress?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's belle dress - I haven't decided when to wear this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited that Mrs. Potts turned out so well since I don't have an embroidery machine and have been trying to learn to do everything by hand on my sewing machine.
> 
> My youngest DD's belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Palace outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Tusker House Breakfast outfits - front of vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffled socks and hairbows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these once before, but these are the dresses they will wear with the bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for our trip last year before I learned how to sew.  We'll take them again though.  They are pretty cute on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll have these princess vidas I already posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll take the ribbon skirts and tanks I made last year.  Plus, I need to pack their princess dresses!



OMG...you are a natural!!!  So awesome!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

disneygirlsanddrew said:


>



Wow! you've been busy.  Everything looks great!  I really like the AK vidas.



busy mommy said:


> I decided to sew a few things for my older two for our trip.   My dd agreed to let me sew an a-line for her, since it is ok to act like a kid at Disneyworld.   She also picked out the Molly Peasant top.  I am going to make her a few things to coordinate with Maddie for our meals.  When I finish with her, I will start on the boy child.  I can't think about more than one thing at a time.
> Here is a picture of Abbie looking like a kid in her a-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is thin, so I just took the size 8 and added 1/2 inch all around except on the fold.  It seemed to work.  I'm not sure that is the correct way to enlarge a pattern, though.



That's so cute.  It's nice to see the older girls still getting into the spirit.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling's bday is October 24th...She came home on Halloween!  Her outfit was WAAAAYYY too big (she weighed 5 1/2 lbs coming home) but she still looked cute!


oh, so cute!



Jennia said:


> I finished this a while ago, but Violet hasn't been in a posing mood (she wasn't this morning, either, when I took these photos, but I'll admit that I bribed her lol!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought that shirt on Etsy before I'd tried to do applique myself, and it was a huge mess of threads in the back (like none of the threads had been clipped, plus there was a huge knotted area as well).


Love it!  sorry to hear about the finish of the shirt, though; really dissapointing


fairygoodmother said:


> May I please ask you to pray for our whole town??
> 
> We just received word that one of the teachers at one of our high schools passed away in his sleep last night.  He didn't show up for work today and couldn't be reached, which prompted a visit to his home.
> 
> He was 29 years old, a math teacher and football coach at Enochs High School.  Enochs has only been around for 3 years, and he was there since the beginning. (They graduated their first senior class last year.  When the school began, there were only freshman and sophomores and they were like family.)
> 
> Please pray for the students, faculty, and staff at Enochs HS.  We have 6 high schools in town, and you can imagine that this will impact all of them in some way.


how awful; I'm praying now.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:
> 
> Tink dresses (they are pretty full in the back - it was hard to gather the front a lot because of tink image - I know it sounds weird but they don't look weird on):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1900 park fare for youngest dd (this skirt is super full):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's 1900 park fare (and maybe BBB outfit - I'm not sure.  We are going there the same day.  Should she wear this or a princess dress?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's belle dress - I haven't decided when to wear this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited that Mrs. Potts turned out so well since I don't have an embroidery machine and have been trying to learn to do everything by hand on my sewing machine.
> 
> My youngest DD's belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Palace outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Tusker House Breakfast outfits - front of vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffled socks and hairbows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these once before, but these are the dresses they will wear with the bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for our trip last year before I learned how to sew.  We'll take them again though.  They are pretty cute on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll have these princess vidas I already posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll take the ribbon skirts and tanks I made last year.  Plus, I need to pack their princess dresses!


Wow!!  Those are amazing!  Especially the Vidas and the Mrs. Potts applique.


busy mommy said:


> I decided to sew a few things for my older two for our trip.   My dd agreed to let me sew an a-line for her, since it is ok to act like a kid at Disneyworld.   She also picked out the Molly Peasant top.  I am going to make her a few things to coordinate with Maddie for our meals.  When I finish with her, I will start on the boy child.  I can't think about more than one thing at a time.
> Here is a picture of Abbie looking like a kid in her a-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is thin, so I just took the size 8 and added 1/2 inch all around except on the fold.  It seemed to work.  I'm not sure that is the correct way to enlarge a pattern, though.



I love this! Not too "little girl" at all; super cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneygirlsanddrew,
Great outfits!  I love the texture and mix up of fabric on the safari outfits. 

I did see that they had the pirate but out of stock.  I did get the tan!

Finally, here is a good site that I found:http://www.sewforum.com/viewforum.php?f=60


----------



## xdanielleax

So I'm making Carla's patchwork skirt.  It's only my 2nd one.  I felt pretty confident until...dun dun dun...I just ruffled all my tiers BEFORE attaching them.  You are supposed to ruffle the bottom tier, then attach it to the next tier, then ruffle that next tier and so on...Did I totally mess up?  Or do you think assembling it all pre ruffled will be ok?  I REALLY don't want to undo all that ruffling.  It came out so pretty!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Been really busy sewing.  Hope to upload to photobucket and share tonight.  Got them uploaded to FB already.

I did the online check in today!  10 more days!  YAH!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

HELP!!!!

What causes a satin stitch to 'skip' stitches?  When my quilting machine skips stitches, it is a bear to trouble shoot, but I always know where to start.  

So far I have:
*changed the needle
*took thread completely out and re-thread
*Put in a new bobbin
*took apart everything that would come apart and cleaned out lint (waaaaaay more lint than I expected!)
*turned machine off and let computer rset


At this point I have no idea where to go.  I had finally gotten the stitches to look half way decent on my appliques and now this!  URGH!!!


Nini


----------



## 2cutekidz

xdanielleax said:


> So I'm making Carla's patchwork skirt.  It's only my 2nd one.  I felt pretty confident until...dun dun dun...I just ruffled all my tiers BEFORE attaching them.  You are supposed to ruffle the bottom tier, then attach it to the next tier, then ruffle that next tier and so on...Did I totally mess up?  Or do you think assembling it all pre ruffled will be ok?  I REALLY don't want to undo all that ruffling.  It came out so pretty!




You'll be fine - it's just easier to attatch a tier to the one above it before it's ruffled.  If I did the same thing, I wouldn't take out the gathers, I'd finish it up with it as is.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Wow, love all the stuff posted!  Such wonderful inspiration!  
Here's the toy story dress I made for Jozlyn's Big Give.  It's for her 2-year-old sister who likes Toy Story.  (Modeled by my 2-year-old.)






And here is the countdown chain my kids made with help from their 10-year-old auntie who was staying with us for the weekend.  I didn't get her in the picture, though.  119 days to go, today!    I suggested they wait until closer to the trip to make a countdown, when there are, oh, I don't know, 30 days.  But they insisted!  It took them all day.  They even numbered and decorated each individual link.  They were very diligent workers!














They've started making their autograph books, already, too.


----------



## emcreative

Did everyone see they announced Mandy Moore is going to be Rapunzel in the 2011 Disney film?


----------



## revrob

Attention!  YouCanMakeThis.com fans!
YCMT has been nominated  for a spotlight award!  It is such a valid nomination, in my opinion!  That site has absolutely changed my sewing life!  I'm sure that so many here feel the same way.  
Let's pull out all the Disboutiquer support to express our gratitude to the owner of this site!

http://shinealight.ivillage.com/sbo-profile/?ProfileID=7687


----------



## karebear1

I know I haven't been around for a while, but I've been lurking.... I just really want to stop in and tell everyone (from the absolute bottom of my honest little heart)  that the outfits you've all been posting the last week or more have been ABSOLUTELY OUTSTANDING!!!  You guys are all so awesome with what you're doing!

Oh.... and that little pumpkin baby.... i just wanna eat her up! What a cutie patootie!!


----------



## t-beri

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:
> 
> Tink dresses (they are pretty full in the back - it was hard to gather the front a lot because of tink image - I know it sounds weird but they don't look weird on):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1900 park fare for youngest dd (this skirt is super full):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's 1900 park fare (and maybe BBB outfit - I'm not sure.  We are going there the same day.  Should she wear this or a princess dress?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's belle dress - I haven't decided when to wear this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited that Mrs. Potts turned out so well since I don't have an embroidery machine and have been trying to learn to do everything by hand on my sewing machine.
> 
> My youngest DD's belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Palace outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Tusker House Breakfast outfits - front of vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffled socks and hairbows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these once before, but these are the dresses they will wear with the bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for our trip last year before I learned how to sew.  We'll take them again though.  They are pretty cute on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll have these princess vidas I already posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll take the ribbon skirts and tanks I made last year.  Plus, I need to pack their princess dresses!




What a great trip wardrobe!!!  Which appliques did you do by hand?  They all look great.


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:
> 
> Tink dresses (they are pretty full in the back - it was hard to gather the front a lot because of tink image - I know it sounds weird but they don't look weird on):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1900 park fare for youngest dd (this skirt is super full):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's 1900 park fare (and maybe BBB outfit - I'm not sure.  We are going there the same day.  Should she wear this or a princess dress?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's belle dress - I haven't decided when to wear this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited that Mrs. Potts turned out so well since I don't have an embroidery machine and have been trying to learn to do everything by hand on my sewing machine.
> 
> My youngest DD's belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Palace outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Tusker House Breakfast outfits - front of vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffled socks and hairbows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these once before, but these are the dresses they will wear with the bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for our trip last year before I learned how to sew.  We'll take them again though.  They are pretty cute on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll have these princess vidas I already posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll take the ribbon skirts and tanks I made last year.  Plus, I need to pack their princess dresses!




They look great!  Did you find someone to help you out on the patches you had been asking for?  I see you found Mrs. Potts - she looks great!
Did Lisa help you with the safari vida's?  I thought I recognized her work.

Great job!  Your girls are going to be adorable and get so much attention on your trip!  Enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## emcreative

Those tusker house dresses are amazing!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

karebear1 said:


> I know I haven't been around for a while, but I've been lurking.... I just really want to stop in and tell everyone (from the absolute bottom of my honest little heart)  that the outfits you've all been posting the last week or more have been ABSOLUTELY OUTSTANDING!!!  You guys are all so awesome with what you're doing!


Karen, it is nice to see you back again.  You are missed when you don't post.  Please post more.


----------



## woodkins

xdanielleax said:


> So I'm making Carla's patchwork skirt.  It's only my 2nd one.  I felt pretty confident until...dun dun dun...I just ruffled all my tiers BEFORE attaching them.  You are supposed to ruffle the bottom tier, then attach it to the next tier, then ruffle that next tier and so on...Did I totally mess up?  Or do you think assembling it all pre ruffled will be ok?  I REALLY don't want to undo all that ruffling.  It came out so pretty!



Shhh...don't tell anyone, but I don't do it the "right" way either. You can put it together the way you did it. I ruffle my layers with a ruffler attachment, but I am too mathematically challenged to figure out what my end ruffle measurement will be from my starting strip. I know what my waist strip will measure, then ruffle a strip and serge it onto the waist & topstitch. Then ruffle another strip and serge it onto the first already ruffled strip. I then topstitch and repeat for the 3rd then hem the whole thing. It may not be right, but it works for me and looks fine in the end.
-Krysta


----------



## LisaZoe

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures
> 
> AK and Tusker House Breakfast outfits - front of vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c368/zoe_diva/Girls/minnie11.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And I'll take the ribbon skirts and tanks I made last year.  Plus, I need to pack their princess dresses!



Wow, you're doing great! I'm impressed with your applique. It looks like you're really fine-tuning your technique quickly. We seem to have similar styles for applique. Here's a Safari Minnie I did in the past.








NiniMorris said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> What causes a satin stitch to 'skip' stitches?  When my quilting machine skips stitches, it is a bear to trouble shoot, but I always know where to start.
> 
> So far I have:
> *changed the needle
> *took thread completely out and re-thread
> *Put in a new bobbin
> *took apart everything that would come apart and cleaned out lint (waaaaaay more lint than I expected!)
> *turned machine off and let computer rset
> 
> At this point I have no idea where to go.  I had finally gotten the stitches to look half way decent on my appliques and now this!  URGH!!!
> 
> Nini



Sometimes using the next size up for the needle helps. Other times I re-iron the stabilizer if it's getting loose. I still have occasional skipped stitches and it usually seems to happen when I have several layers with multiple lines of stitching close together.


----------



## NaeNae

Shannalee724 said:


> What a great idea!  Where did you find the over the door shoe holder?  What is inexpensive?




I got it at WalMart for under $10.  I bought the cheapest one they had.


----------



## xdanielleax

woodkins said:


> Shhh...don't tell anyone, but I don't do it the "right" way either. You can put it together the way you did it. I ruffle my layers with a ruffler attachment, but I am too mathematically challenged to figure out what my end ruffle measurement will be from my starting strip. I know what my waist strip will measure, then ruffle a strip and serge it onto the waist & topstitch. Then ruffle another strip and serge it onto the first already ruffled strip. I then topstitch and repeat for the 3rd then hem the whole thing. It may not be right, but it works for me and looks fine in the end.
> -Krysta



Thanks   I put all the tiers together and it looks good.  Just gotta topstitch now.


----------



## karamat

NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have 8 and a half days until we leave...5 doll dresses and three t shirts to finish.  So what do I do?  I come up with another project of course!!
> 
> We always get the autographs of the characters and they just sit there in that stupid book.  We never look at them again, and we generally loose them after a few years.  (sad I know)  I thought about making one of those nice home made autograph books, but was afraid it would suffer the same fate!
> 
> I had a small flash of brilliance.  Very small.
> 
> I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.
> 
> I'm getting 4 or 5 different tone on tone white prints.  (I figure I will need about 2 yards per kid)  I will cut 8 or 10 inch squares and iron them to freezer paper to stabilize them.  Get some fabric markers and have the characters sign them.
> 
> After we get home, I'll take the freezer paper off, trim to my final size plus seam allowance, and make a quilt.  For the girls I think I might use some of the scraps from their dresses.  For the boys, maybe a cute Cars fabric thrown in.  (they both have Cars in their bedrooms)
> 
> At this point, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> I figure I can do the prep work in just a few hours.  A good iron and a new sharp rotary cutting blade should make this part go fast.  I'll just pop all the fabrics into a plastic zip loc bag (and have another one for the ones that are signed) and maybe find a small clipboard to aid in the signing.
> 
> I'm actually getting excited about this little project!
> 
> Nini



Can't wait to see your finished quilt.  I'd love to see the original thread if you still have the link.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Attention FB users- I word to the wise...
> my husband sent me an article about people friending you on FB and then watching for people to publish dates of their vacations and robbing them when they are gone.
> if someone requests a friend from you, check to be sure you know who they are.



My office no longer allows our 'Out Of Office' email auto replies to be sent outside of the company... they said there were reports of the same type of thing happening.


----------



## lovesdumbo

fairygoodmother said:


> My first Molly Peasant...thanks SisBoom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Lilo to do...
> I used fusible interfacing for the leaves...I don't think my hands will do another applique until they've had some rest.
> I left the elastic out of the sleeves, and I think on the next one I'll just do elastic in the back of the bodice, leaving the front to hang a little looser to accommodate the leaves.  The leaf on the bodice looks a little dorked up.


Love that!



NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have 8 and a half days until we leave...5 doll dresses and three t shirts to finish.  So what do I do?  I come up with another project of course!!
> 
> We always get the autographs of the characters and they just sit there in that stupid book.  We never look at them again, and we generally loose them after a few years.  (sad I know)  I thought about making one of those nice home made autograph books, but was afraid it would suffer the same fate!
> 
> I had a small flash of brilliance.  Very small.
> 
> I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.
> 
> I'm getting 4 or 5 different tone on tone white prints.  (I figure I will need about 2 yards per kid)  I will cut 8 or 10 inch squares and iron them to freezer paper to stabilize them.  Get some fabric markers and have the characters sign them.
> 
> After we get home, I'll take the freezer paper off, trim to my final size plus seam allowance, and make a quilt.  For the girls I think I might use some of the scraps from their dresses.  For the boys, maybe a cute Cars fabric thrown in.  (they both have Cars in their bedrooms)
> 
> At this point, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> I figure I can do the prep work in just a few hours.  A good iron and a new sharp rotary cutting blade should make this part go fast.  I'll just pop all the fabrics into a plastic zip loc bag (and have another one for the ones that are signed) and maybe find a small clipboard to aid in the signing.
> 
> I'm actually getting excited about this little project!
> 
> Nini


I would love to see the original thread too.  Have you tested the freezer paper thing?  I once did a pillowcase for autographs and found the best way to do it was to just pull the fabric very tight when the characters signed.  I was thinking of doing a quilt and thought I might just mark cutting lines on fabric so the characters would know where to sign but not actually cut the fabric til I got home.




Jennia said:


> I finished this a while ago, but Violet hasn't been in a posing mood (she wasn't this morning, either, when I took these photos, but I'll admit that I bribed her lol!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought that shirt on Etsy before I'd tried to do applique myself, and it was a huge mess of threads in the back (like none of the threads had been clipped, plus there was a huge knotted area as well).


So cute!  Love the patchwork skirt!!!



fairygoodmother said:


> May I please ask you to pray for our whole town??
> 
> We just received word that one of the teachers at one of our high schools passed away in his sleep last night.  He didn't show up for work today and couldn't be reached, which prompted a visit to his home.
> 
> He was 29 years old, a math teacher and football coach at Enochs High School.  Enochs has only been around for 3 years, and he was there since the beginning. (They graduated their first senior class last year.  When the school began, there were only freshman and sophomores and they were like family.)
> 
> Please pray for the students, faculty, and staff at Enochs HS.  We have 6 high schools in town, and you can imagine that this will impact all of them in some way.


So sad.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:


WOW!!! You started out with these?  Love your CP outfits!



busy mommy said:


> I decided to sew a few things for my older two for our trip.   My dd agreed to let me sew an a-line for her, since it is ok to act like a kid at Disneyworld.   She also picked out the Molly Peasant top.  I am going to make her a few things to coordinate with Maddie for our meals.  When I finish with her, I will start on the boy child.  I can't think about more than one thing at a time.
> Here is a picture of Abbie looking like a kid in her a-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is thin, so I just took the size 8 and added 1/2 inch all around except on the fold.  It seemed to work.  I'm not sure that is the correct way to enlarge a pattern, though.


That looks great!



Rebecuberduber said:


> Wow, love all the stuff posted!  Such wonderful inspiration!
> Here's the toy story dress I made for Jozlyn's Big Give.  It's for her 2-year-old sister who likes Toy Story.  (Modeled by my 2-year-old.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the countdown chain my kids made with help from their 10-year-old auntie who was staying with us for the weekend.  I didn't get her in the picture, though.  119 days to go, today!    I suggested they wait until closer to the trip to make a countdown, when there are, oh, I don't know, 30 days.  But they insisted!  It took them all day.  They even numbered and decorated each individual link.  They were very diligent workers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've started making their autograph books, already, too.



Love that Toy Story outfit!!!  Great countdown chain!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:

I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.










Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.










I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.


----------



## MousekaMaddi

I am looking for Nanas Custom Creations......can anyone send her my way> Please???


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> My first Molly Peasant...thanks SisBoom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Lilo to do...
> I used fusible interfacing for the leaves...I don't think my hands will do another applique until they've had some rest.
> I left the elastic out of the sleeves, and I think on the next one I'll just do elastic in the back of the bodice, leaving the front to hang a little looser to accommodate the leaves.  The leaf on the bodice looks a little dorked up.


I really love that dress Darla!! It's so cute!!! 


kidneygirl said:


> I've been trying to come up with something and haven't figured it out yet.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I'd have to do it all by hand.  I'm open to suggestions!



I keep thinking about it, but other than putting Mickey ears on a kidney shape, I'm drawing a blank! Where's marah? She's good at finding cute ideas! 



Jennia said:


> I finished this a while ago, but Violet hasn't been in a posing mood (she wasn't this morning, either, when I took these photos, but I'll admit that I bribed her lol!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought that shirt on Etsy before I'd tried to do applique myself, and it was a huge mess of threads in the back (like none of the threads had been clipped, plus there was a huge knotted area as well).



Violet is such a cutie!!! I love her outfit! 



fairygoodmother said:


> May I please ask you to pray for our whole town??
> 
> We just received word that one of the teachers at one of our high schools passed away in his sleep last night.  He didn't show up for work today and couldn't be reached, which prompted a visit to his home.
> 
> He was 29 years old, a math teacher and football coach at Enochs High School.  Enochs has only been around for 3 years, and he was there since the beginning. (They graduated their first senior class last year.  When the school began, there were only freshman and sophomores and they were like family.)
> 
> Please pray for the students, faculty, and staff at Enochs HS.  We have 6 high schools in town, and you can imagine that this will impact all of them in some way.



Oh no, that is so sad! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:
> 
> Tink dresses (they are pretty full in the back - it was hard to gather the front a lot because of tink image - I know it sounds weird but they don't look weird on):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1900 park fare for youngest dd (this skirt is super full):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i886.photobucket[/QUOTE]
> Really nice stuff!!! Tessa wore the pink Cindy to BBB, I would let your daughter wear it there.
> 
> [quote="busy mommy, post: 33524996"]I decided to sew a few things for my older two for our trip.   My dd agreed to let me sew an a-line for her, since it is ok to act like a kid at Disneyworld.   She also picked out the Molly Peasant top.  I am going to make her a few things to coordinate with Maddie for our meals.  When I finish with her, I will start on the boy child.  I can't think about more than one thing at a time.
> Here is a picture of Abbie looking like a kid in her a-line:[IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu21/jlrm2/101_4923.jpg
> 
> She is thin, so I just took the size 8 and added 1/2 inch all around except on the fold.  It seemed to work.  I'm not sure that is the correct way to enlarge a pattern, though.



She looks so cute! The A-line looks really nice on her.  And, isn't she 11? She IS a kid! 



Rebecuberduber said:


> Wow, love all the stuff posted!  Such wonderful inspiration!
> Here's the toy story dress I made for Jozlyn's Big Give.  It's for her 2-year-old sister who likes Toy Story.  (Modeled by my 2-year-old.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the countdown chain my kids made with help from their 10-year-old auntie who was staying with us for the weekend.  I didn't get her in the picture, though.  119 days to go, today!    I suggested they wait until closer to the trip to make a countdown, when there are, oh, I don't know, 30 days.  But they insisted!  It took them all day.  They even numbered and decorated each individual link.  They were very diligent workers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've started making their autograph books, already, too.


The dress looks great! Thank you!
I love the chain!!! 



revrob said:


> Attention!  YouCanMakeThis.com fans!
> YCMT has been nominated  for a spotlight award!  It is such a valid nomination, in my opinion!  That site has absolutely changed my sewing life!  I'm sure that so many here feel the same way.
> Let's pull out all the Disboutiquer support to express our gratitude to the owner of this site!
> 
> http://shinealight.ivillage.com/sbo-profile/?ProfileID=7687



Thanks for posting this Shannon! 



MousekaMaddi said:


> I am looking for Nanas Custom Creations......can anyone send her my way> Please???



I haven't seen her or her daughter (allikat)posting here in a long time. I've wondered what happened to them. 



LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.



I really like the Alice one Lisa!


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.


----------



## fairygoodmother

I've gotta say it...the more I use them, the more I love them!   And Carla!  I love Carla! 

This is the Molly  - I added a band to the top of the skirt piece before cutting it on the skirt edges.  
And the pants are, of course, Easy Fit.
This is not what I had in mind for Sierra's Animal Kingdom outfit, but as soon as I did the Molly dress, I HAD to do it again!  So perfectly simple!!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.



Phenomenal, as always!  (I had to look up how to spell that word, just for you.)  I love seeing a Sleeping Beauty dress done by you.  She's my personal favorite.  And the Old Witch is perfect.  She totally stands out.  Awesome.



fairygoodmother said:


> I've gotta say it...the more I use them, the more I love them!   And Carla!  I love Carla!
> 
> This is the Molly  - I added a band to the top of the skirt piece before cutting it on the skirt edges.
> And the pants are, of course, Easy Fit.
> This is not what I had in mind for Sierra's Animal Kingdom outfit, but as soon as I did the Molly dress, I HAD to do it again!  So perfectly simple!!



So cute!  I love that shade of pink with the zebra stripes!


----------



## charlinn

LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.



You are just so amazingly talented!!!  Wow


----------



## NiniMorris

Don't people realize I have only one week left to get everything done?  My daughter and SIL have given up TV.  It is an evil that sucks time they could spend with each other.  Great!  I don't have a problem with that.  They also turn off their internet at 6 pm.  Again it is an evil thing that sucks their time together.  Fine.  It is their life ...whatever!

Unfortunately, my SIL is a sports nut.  Loves football.  (see where I'm going with this?)  Last night they came over to watch the two 'must see' games on the tv.  While here my daughter hijacked my computer.  They left at midnight.  My night was spent entertaining two adults...I got NOTHING done towards Disney.  Didn't get a chance to see if my DSM would work with a new needle, nothing!

I love them both dearly...I don't mind them coming over, really.  I just prefer more than a 5 minute warning...and I would have preferred spending my time actually TALKING with my daughter, rather than watching her on my computer.  

So now I'm about 3 hours behind my schedule.  And yes, I schedule my day in hours.  I get an hour while the princess is napping, and hour while waiting on the princess to come over in the morning, a couple of hours at night after the kids are asleep.  

OK...I'm over my rant.

To those who asked about the original thread on the autograph quilt...I tried to post the link but somehow I'm not getting it to come over.  (did I mention I am operating on no sleep), but it is in the arts and crafts board a little more than half way down the first page.

And as far as if I'm sure the freezer paper would work...I've used it for years.  As long as you have something sturdy behind it for the characters to bear down on (like a small clipboard) it works perfectly.  As a quilter I would not be without my freezer paper.  I use it for so many different things!  It serves to keep the fabric 'stiff' so you can write on it.  Makes it behave more like paper.  (you can also use it to print on fabric from your computer printer.  A bit more work than for writing with fabric markers, but works great...in fact if you purchase the fabric that goes into your home printer, it is just fabric (washed) adhered to freezer paper.)

OK...time to go get some coffee and see what I can salvage from this sleepy morning!

Nini


----------



## kidneygirl

LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.



AMAZING!!!!!!!  I love all of them!


----------



## karebear1

MinnieVanMom said:


> Karen, it is nice to see you back again.  You are missed when you don't post.  Please post more.



It's so good to have friends!  I'll try to post more- promise!


*LISA...........* love all your new creations,  but I need to know the name of the fabric that the Alice dress is in. Can you share it with me please???  or where you got it from?? THANKS!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

VBAndrea said:


> *Stunning!!!!*
> 
> You can't possibly be new to sewing!  Please share all your secrets with me.  How did you do the Tink appliques?  I love her wings!  How did you do the Tusker House appliques (those are my absolute favorite and dd would love something like that)?  How did you make the socks?  And how do you do your appliques so perfect?  I am awe of you!  Simply amazing work!
> 
> And I second, where did you get those shoes?
> 
> ETA: My daughter is requesting the AK outfits but she would like her shoes to be Minnie for one foot and Daisy for the other.


Thanks!  I did the tink appliques by buying a pillowcase and ironing the heat n bond lite to it and then cutting it out and stitching around it in matching colors of thread.
The tusker house ones were done by finding a picture on the computer of those characters and blowing them up.  Then I traced around them and cut out the fabric in the colors I wanted and pieced them together (they again had the heat n bond on the back) and stitched around them.  I actually found these to be easy to stitch around because they were so big.  Trust me, my appliques are not perfect.  I just followed Heathers tutorial on the first page - it's awesome and I learned a lot from it!
The socks, I used ribbon.  The directions I have said to measure the ribbon to be 6 times the width of the socks.  Sew the ends of the ribbon together, turn the socks inside out and then stitch the ribbon the the wrong side of the sock while stretching the sock out using a zig zag stitch.
The shoes I bought at WDW last year.  Too bad they don't sell daisy duck ones!



SallyfromDE said:


> Everything is looking gorgeous!! Isn't sewing fun?



It sure is!  I love it!



charlinn said:


> OMG...you are a natural!!!  So awesome!



Thanks!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Wow! you've been busy.  Everything looks great!  I really like the AK vidas.


Thanks!



ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!!  Those are amazing!  Especially the Vidas and the Mrs. Potts applique.
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great trip wardrobe!!!  Which appliques did you do by hand?  They all look great.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the daisy and minnie an mrs. potts and the minnie with the yellow bow.  The tinks I cut out and stitched around.  The blue cinderella, tigger, pooh, and nemos I found on clearance at Joann's so I just satin stitched around them in matching thread.
> 
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look great!  Did you find someone to help you out on the patches you had been asking for?  I see you found Mrs. Potts - she looks great!
> Did Lisa help you with the safari vida's?  I thought I recognized her work.
> 
> Great job!  Your girls are going to be adorable and get so much attention on your trip!  Enjoy every minute of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ended up doing the Mrs. Potts.  I tried my hand at the blue bird from Cinderella and it looked okay but not as good as I would have liked it to so I didn't put it on.  I am still trying to learn how to go around all of the feathers and have it look okay.  Any advice?
> 
> No, Lisa didn't help me with the vidas but i will definitely take that as a compliment!  Mine didn't turn out nearly as incredible as hers, but I was pleased with how they turned out.  I liked stitching around something big rather than small.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're doing great! I'm impressed with your applique. It looks like you're really fine-tuning your technique quickly. We seem to have similar styles for applique. Here's a Safari Minnie I did in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Yours is awesome!  Thanks for the compliment!  I really appreciate it. I took my daisy and minnie from a pin.  Are you the one you posted that as an idea on here?  I couldn't remember, but I am wondering if it was you since we seem to have the same minnie.  That was about the minnie I could find that I thought I might be able to attempt.
> 
> 
> lovesdumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! You started out with these?  Love your CP outfits!
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I don't think they will get to wear them all that long since we are going to the MNSSHP that night so we probably won't be in the park during the AM.
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are so incredible!  I always love your evil queens but my daughter would go crazy over the aurora one.  Those fairies are incredible on the back.  I wish I could do smaller and more intricate things like you do.  Your lines are always perfectly straight!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

Love all the new stuff!
Love to see the older girls still wearing princess stuff for WDW!  You are never to old to wear princess stuff!

Here is Darth Goofy for my son.  Sorry no model he is in school meant to take a picture yesterday but it was a crazy day!


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.
> 
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.



Lisa, your designs continue to take my breath away. The 3 fairies are absolutely STUNNING.......... I just wish I could talk Katie into this style.... alas.... I think that ship has sailed.......   She'll do skirts, but no dresses......


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> I've gotta say it...the more I use them, the more I love them!   And Carla!  I love Carla!
> 
> This is the Molly  - I added a band to the top of the skirt piece before cutting it on the skirt edges.
> And the pants are, of course, Easy Fit.
> This is not what I had in mind for Sierra's Animal Kingdom outfit, but as soon as I did the Molly dress, I HAD to do it again!  So perfectly simple!!



This is SOOOOOO cute!!! I love the pink with the animal print!! I just love the way you put this together! 


And, don't you just love the Molly pattern! 
At first I wondered if I would use the Molly pattern much, since I already had the portrait peasant, but they really are two different looks. I just love this pattern. I also love that it is plenty big enough for Arminda without me having to size it up! Plus, it's a bit more feminine looking to me.  Who knew I'd _NEED_ two peasant patterns!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> Don't people realize I have only one week left to get everything done?  My daughter and SIL have given up TV.  It is an evil that sucks time they could spend with each other.  Great!  I don't have a problem with that.  They also turn off their internet at 6 pm.  Again it is an evil thing that sucks their time together.  Fine.  It is their life ...whatever!
> 
> Unfortunately, my SIL is a sports nut.  Loves football.  (see where I'm going with this?)  Last night they came over to watch the two 'must see' games on the tv.  While here my daughter hijacked my computer.  They left at midnight.  My night was spent entertaining two adults...I got NOTHING done towards Disney.  Didn't get a chance to see if my DSM would work with a new needle, nothing!
> 
> I love them both dearly...I don't mind them coming over, really.  I just prefer more than a 5 minute warning...and I would have preferred spending my time actually TALKING with my daughter, rather than watching her on my computer.
> 
> So now I'm about 3 hours behind my schedule.  And yes, I schedule my day in hours.  I get an hour while the princess is napping, and hour while waiting on the princess to come over in the morning, a couple of hours at night after the kids are asleep.
> 
> OK...I'm over my rant.
> 
> To those who asked about the original thread on the autograph quilt...I tried to post the link but somehow I'm not getting it to come over.  (did I mention I am operating on no sleep), but it is in the arts and crafts board a little more than half way down the first page.
> 
> And as far as if I'm sure the freezer paper would work...I've used it for years.  As long as you have something sturdy behind it for the characters to bear down on (like a small clipboard) it works perfectly.  As a quilter I would not be without my freezer paper.  I use it for so many different things!  It serves to keep the fabric 'stiff' so you can write on it.  Makes it behave more like paper.  (you can also use it to print on fabric from your computer printer.  A bit more work than for writing with fabric markers, but works great...in fact if you purchase the fabric that goes into your home printer, it is just fabric (washed) adhered to freezer paper.)
> 
> OK...time to go get some coffee and see what I can salvage from this sleepy morning!
> 
> Nini



I'm sorry, I couldn't help but laugh at this one!!!! I hope things get back on schedule for you!!!

Um, look at my ticker!!!!!!   Can you come help me when you are done??



minnie2 said:


> Love all the new stuff!
> Love to see the older girls still wearing princess stuff for WDW!  You are never to old to wear princess stuff!
> 
> Here is Darth Goofy for my son.  Sorry no model he is in school meant to take a picture yesterday but it was a crazy day!



Goofy is so cute Marlo!!! I bet Kyle loves it!


----------



## busy mommy

I am getting ready to cut out a Molly peasant for my oldest dd.  Her chest measurement is almost 28".  The size 9-10 goes to 281/2".  The size 11-12 starts at 281/4"  (I think)  I was planning on making to 11-12 for her.  Does this sound correct, or should I make her the 9-10?  I've figured out how to size my little one, but sewing for my oldest makes me nervous.


----------



## teresajoy

busy mommy said:


> I am getting ready to cut out a Molly peasant for my oldest dd.  Her chest measurement is almost 28".  The size 9-10 goes to 281/2".  The size 11-12 starts at 281/4"  (I think)  I was planning on making to 11-12 for her.  Does this sound correct, or should I make her the 9-10?  I've figured out how to size my little one, but sewing for my oldest makes me nervous.



I think either one would work. It's a pretty forgiving pattern as far as the sizing goes. If you want it a little bigger go a size up. I'd try it on her first before stitching up the elastic so you can make sure the neckline fits right.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Whose made matching nightgowns for the daughters and their american girl dolls?  Is so, did you use the portrait peasant pattern?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Here is Darth Goofy for my son.  Sorry no model he is in school meant to take a picture yesterday but it was a crazy day!



DS walked by and wanted that shirt immediately.  We love it.


----------



## busy mommy

teresajoy said:


> I think either one would work. It's a pretty forgiving pattern as far as the sizing goes. If you want it a little bigger go a size up. I'd try it on her first before stitching up the elastic so you can make sure the neckline fits right.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## VBAndrea

LisaZoe said:


> Wow, you're doing great! I'm impressed with your applique. It looks like you're really fine-tuning your technique quickly. We seem to have similar styles for applique. Here's a Safari Minnie I did in the past.


I don't remember seeing that before.  You just need to post your library of all your creations.  I absolutely adore your style and love looking at the fabrics you use.

Now don't laught too hard, but I traced and cut my Vida pattern out the other night.  Then I read your tute before heading to the fabric store to see if there might be any tips I needed prior to heading out.  Umm, I should have read your tute b/f cutting the pattern.  I spent last night retracing and adding a seam allowance 



LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.



I saw your evil queen outfit on  but I knew you were up to something else since you hadn't posted in a bit.  I think the Mad Hatter turned out stunning and love the fairies as well.  Do you stitch everything now or do you sometimes use a combination of paint and stiching?  I think I might have better luck satin stitching the larger things and painting smaller features but am really not sure how that would look together.  I may give it a try on my practice Vida.  My applique is tolerable, but I always somehow make a mistake.



minnie2 said:


> Love all the new stuff!
> Love to see the older girls still wearing princess stuff for WDW!  You are never to old to wear princess stuff!
> 
> Here is Darth Goofy for my son.  Sorry no model he is in school meant to take a picture yesterday but it was a crazy day!


Cute!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  I did the tink appliques by buying a pillowcase and ironing the heat n bond lite to it and then cutting it out and stitching around it in matching colors of thread.
> The tusker house ones were done by finding a picture on the computer of those characters and blowing them up.  Then I traced around them and cut out the fabric in the colors I wanted and pieced them together (they again had the heat n bond on the back) and stitched around them.  I actually found these to be easy to stitch around because they were so big.  Trust me, my appliques are not perfect.  I just followed Heathers tutorial on the first page - it's awesome and I learned a lot from it!
> The socks, I used ribbon.  The directions I have said to measure the ribbon to be 6 times the width of the socks.  Sew the ends of the ribbon together, turn the socks inside out and then stitch the ribbon the the wrong side of the sock while stretching the sock out using a zig zag stitch.
> The shoes I bought at WDW last year.  Too bad they don't sell daisy duck
> 
> 
> 
> No, Lisa didn't help me with the vidas but i will definitely take that as a compliment!  Mine didn't turn out nearly as incredible as hers, but I was pleased with how they turned out.  I liked stitching around something big rather than small.



Thank you for all the details.  I'm glad to hear the larger appliques seem to be easier to stitch out.  The two I have done have been on the smaller side (well, I also did Thomas squares for ds but that was all straight lines so I can't count that).  I'm going to try a larger applique on my practice Vida.  I also asked Lisa about combining paint with satin stitching -- I think I'd do much better painting eyelashes on than I would stitching them.  I followed Heather's tute as well, but I haven't tried anything intricate with combining fabrics for an applique.

I thought your Tinks might have been from pillow cases, but I wasn't so sure about the wings b/c they seem a wee bit sheer and I thought that looked so neat.  Very creative!

I will have to give the socks a go again.  I tried it using a fabric ruffle and it just made them look stretched out.  I should have had dd try the sock on to see, but instead I just threw it away.

And I think your Vida applique turned out fabulous -- I would have easily thought Lisa made it as well!


----------



## Shannalee724

WOW WOW WOW 

The things posted since yesterday are just beautiful!!!!!!

DisneygirlsandAndrew,
Such great work and your first time!!! AMAZING!!!

LisaZoe,
Breath taking as always!  Your evil queen is fantastic, and I love the Fairy Godmothers!


----------



## disny4fun

Hi...I love seeing al the beautiful clothes you make for your children.  When my daughter was young I did too!  Does anyone have any suggestions for a 16 yr old?  We are traveling to Disney in December and for the life of me I am brain dead and cannot think of what I can make her that would be special for our trip.


----------



## mgmsmommy

VBAndrea said:


> I adore your zoo outfits -- the fabric is to die for!  Where did you get it?
> And fabulous job on the apple applique!
> 
> 
> .



Well the bodice fabric is from Walmart.  The one here in Hampton still has fabric.  And the skirt piece's fabric is from Joanns. For the one who asked nope I didn't piece the striping it was the way the fabric was printed.  

Thanks for all the compliments everyone. 

Marah I can't wait to see the projects with your new machine Igor.  I am hoping we can take my new machine off layaway next week for my bday but dh just keep saying we will have to wait & see. I can't wait to try learning the ins & outs of embroidery & applique by machine.  And use HeatherSues designs of course.  

Later Taters, I gotta feed the little ones lunch.


----------



## LisaZoe

karebear1 said:


> *LISA...........* love all your new creations,  but I need to know the name of the fabric that the Alice dress is in. Can you share it with me please???  or where you got it from?? THANKS!



Which one?  The yellow and white floral prints as well as the stripes are Jane Sassaman lines from Free Spirit. I think the white is Paradise Garden and the other two are Butterfly Garden but I'm not positive. I have a few prints from both collections and really like the style of the floral prints. The yellow/orange dots are Ta Dots from Michael Miller but I don't know if they still make that colorway. The green/white and small red/white dots are Pimatex Basics from Robert Kaufman.



teresajoy said:


> I really like the Alice one Lisa!





ireland_nicole said:


>





charlinn said:


> You are just so amazingly talented!!! Wow





kidneygirl said:


> AMAZING!!!!!!!  I love all of them!





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Those are so incredible!  I always love your evil queens but my daughter would go crazy over the aurora one.  Those fairies are incredible on the back.  I wish I could do smaller and more intricate things like you do.  Your lines are always perfectly straight!!!!





Shannalee724 said:


> LisaZoe,
> Breath taking as always!  Your evil queen is fantastic, and I love the Fairy Godmothers!



Thank you!!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> And as far as if I'm sure the freezer paper would work...I've used it for years.  As long as you have something sturdy behind it for the characters to bear down on (like a small clipboard) it works perfectly.  As a quilter I would not be without my freezer paper.  I use it for so many different things!  It serves to keep the fabric 'stiff' so you can write on it.  Makes it behave more like paper.  (you can also use it to print on fabric from your computer printer.  A bit more work than for writing with fabric markers, but works great...in fact if you purchase the fabric that goes into your home printer, it is just fabric (washed) adhered to freezer paper.)



I use freezer paper as stabilizer for applique when I'm going to line the appliqued section. It comes loose a bit easier than stabilizer but I like that it's wider so I don't have to piece it to cover my applique area. It tears away easily, too, but leaves little jagged pieces - which is why I only do it for lined applique. The pieces soften with washing, but the time I tested it on a tee for Zoe, she complained about itching - and she doesn't complain when I use regular stabilizer.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Wow!  Yours is awesome!  Thanks for the compliment!  I really appreciate it. I took my daisy and minnie from a pin.  Are you the one you posted that as an idea on here?  I couldn't remember, but I am wondering if it was you since we seem to have the same minnie.  That was about the minnie I could find that I thought I might be able to attempt.



We must have used the same pin as a source for the applique. I just think it's funny how close we are on even the fabric choices for the applique. Great minds, eh? 



mom2rtk said:


> Lisa, your designs continue to take my breath away. The 3 fairies are absolutely STUNNING.......... I just wish I could talk Katie into this style.... alas.... I think that ship has sailed.......   She'll do skirts, but no dresses......



Thank you. Have you suggested to Katie that you could use the pattern as a tunic top rather than a dress? Zoe won't wear dresses or skirts but I think she might go for a tunic with leggings or jeans.



VBAndrea said:


> I don't remember seeing that before.  You just need to post your library of all your creations.  I absolutely adore your style and love looking at the fabrics you use.



I think I did it last summer so I probably shared the photo then. I've done the same basic dress a couple times since then but I don't always photograph them unless the difference is more than a change of fabric.



VBAndrea said:


> Now don't laught too hard, but I traced and cut my Vida pattern out the other night.  Then I read your tute before heading to the fabric store to see if there might be any tips I needed prior to heading out.  Umm, I should have read your tute b/f cutting the pattern.  I spent last night retracing and adding a seam allowance



I won't laugh because I did exactly the same thing the first time I did a European pattern. Luckily I realized my mistake before I cut the fabric.



VBAndrea said:


> I saw your evil queen outfit on  but I knew you were up to something else since you hadn't posted in a bit.  I think the Mad Hatter turned out stunning and love the fairies as well.  Do you stitch everything now or do you sometimes use a combination of paint and stiching?  I think I might have better luck satin stitching the larger things and painting smaller features but am really not sure how that would look together.  I may give it a try on my practice Vida.  My applique is tolerable, but I always somehow make a mistake.



I do use fabric paint for faces when they are too small for me to stitch on the machine. I have issues with my forearms and wrists that limit the amount of hand-stitching I can do and even then I can't do really fine details neatly. On the dresses I shared last night, the faces are all machine appliqued except the fairies.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Another drive-by post by Kristine....sorry ladies and Tom!

Has anyone been successful in finding white ankle socks (not athletic ones...pretty ones) at any national chains???  I need to pick some up for Aisling and I always have problems finding them.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Wow your creations are gorgeous all of them but these  are my favorites.  can't wait to see morepics after the trip!


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:
> 
> 1900 park fare for youngest dd (this skirt is super full):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's 1900 park fare (and maybe BBB outfit - I'm not sure.  We are going there the same day.  Should she wear this or a princess dress?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## emcreative

disny4fun said:


> Hi...I love seeing al the beautiful clothes you make for your children.  When my daughter was young I did too!  Does anyone have any suggestions for a 16 yr old?  We are traveling to Disney in December and for the life of me I am brain dead and cannot think of what I can make her that would be special for our trip.



My older kids really love the tunics. It's called the "Patricia Tunic"  by CarlaC/SisBoom.  The pattern is at youcanmakethis.com  They are adult sizes and they can be as simple (doing red/black/yellow) or as !!!DISNEY!!! (with lots of applique!) as you like.  Here are a few of Lizzie's (she's 10 so they are a bit "loud" and busy) but my older teen has also said she would wear them too, I just haven't had time to make her any yet!


























There is a kids' version as well, I'm working on one for my 8 year old which I'll post up when I finish.  It was supposed to be a Vida dress, but she decided she wanted a tunic like the big girls, too!



mgmsmommy said:


> Marah I can't wait to see the projects with your new machine Igor.  I am hoping we can take my new machine off layaway next week for my bday but dh just keep saying we will have to wait & see. I can't wait to try learning the ins & outs of embroidery & applique by machine.  And use HeatherSues designs of course.



Thanks, but I haven't even put it all together and plugged it in yet!!!!

I just need a bigger block of time without a bunch of interruptions (I have to sew at the kitchen table, and when I'm trying to supervise a 1 and 2 year old while hubby works, erm, yeah, not happening) and I'm waiting for some thread to come in.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Another drive-by post by Kristine....sorry ladies and Tom!
> 
> Has anyone been successful in finding white ankle socks (not athletic ones...pretty ones) at any national chains???  I need to pick some up for Aisling and I always have problems finding them.



Last year I had good luck at Walmart.

Okay ladies, check out my big man this morning.  Yes, he did this to himself while I was sewing!


Introducing "Princess Ryker"










And for some reason, when I grabbed my camera he decided Pal Mickey had to be in the picture too.

ps- Can you see the huge playyard we use to keep him safe when we aren't staring at him every second? Our living room and kitchen are open to each other but I didn't feel comfortable "leaving" him in the living room while sewing, even though I can see in there just fine- I guess something about looking at the machine a lot so I don't sew my fingers together.  The Husband and I have started to call it "Ryker's Island."  The kids can't understand why we laugh whenever we call it that.  "Put your brother in Ryker's Island"  "Get your brother out of Ryker's Island!!!'  Yes, we're easily amused.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Ok so i had this whole other post 7 then my internet hiccuped & I lost it 

Anyway I appreciate any HELP you guys can give me on this.  I've been wanting petties for my girls but cant afford to break the bank right now with our upoming trip & wanting to do it in cash so...i checked out Macy's sale today & found these lovlies for just $2.50 each after the take 50% off all clearance items deal.











SO I know they aren't as full or long as most I have seen here but I was wondering if I could fill them out with more nylon chiffon adding ruffles on or would that not work or be difficult to do?  i need your honest input here cause even if ya'all say its not worth my time I know my girls will still adore them as is & that price just couldn't be beat.  

Thanks for any suggestions or help you can give!


----------



## emcreative

Hmm, maybe this is one of the reasons it takes me so long to complete any sewing...


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Hmm, maybe this is one of the reasons it takes me so long to complete any sewing...



I can see how that may slow you down


----------



## froggy33

For those of you that have made the removable fur cuffs to be worn with long sleeve tees...how did you do it.  I've been looking at ycmt.com and there are a few different ebooks.  I am leaning toward the crocheted ones with elastic.  I can do simple crochet.  Any help is appreciated!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Jennia

fairygoodmother said:


> May I please ask you to pray for our whole town??
> 
> We just received word that one of the teachers at one of our high schools passed away in his sleep last night.  He didn't show up for work today and couldn't be reached, which prompted a visit to his home.
> 
> He was 29 years old, a math teacher and football coach at Enochs High School.  Enochs has only been around for 3 years, and he was there since the beginning. (They graduated their first senior class last year.  When the school began, there were only freshman and sophomores and they were like family.)
> 
> Please pray for the students, faculty, and staff at Enochs HS.  We have 6 high schools in town, and you can imagine that this will impact all of them in some way.



This is so sad! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> First time I have sewn customs or anything for that matter!  I am so excited, plus, it seems easier to pack this year for some reason!  Get ready for a lot of pictures:
> 
> Tink dresses (they are pretty full in the back - it was hard to gather the front a lot because of tink image - I know it sounds weird but they don't look weird on):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1900 park fare for youngest dd (this skirt is super full):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's 1900 park fare (and maybe BBB outfit - I'm not sure.  We are going there the same day.  Should she wear this or a princess dress?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest DD's belle dress - I haven't decided when to wear this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited that Mrs. Potts turned out so well since I don't have an embroidery machine and have been trying to learn to do everything by hand on my sewing machine.
> 
> My youngest DD's belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Palace outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Tusker House Breakfast outfits - front of vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these once before, but these are the dresses they will wear with the bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for our trip last year before I learned how to sew.  We'll take them again though.  They are pretty cute on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll have these princess vidas I already posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll take the ribbon skirts and tanks I made last year.  Plus, I need to pack their princess dresses!


WOW it looks like you've been sewing for ages, everything is amazing! 



VBAndrea said:


> I think Theresa has a link on how to price things on page one.  I am clueless, but I do agree with Shannon not to sell yourself short.  My advice would be to charge a bit more to start with and then if your sales are lacking, reduce the price.
> 
> 
> Love the patchwork!  The shirt looks great with it -- a bit surprised that someone would sell something not very polished though.  Did you mention anything to the seller about it?  And what about those coordinating shoes?!!!  I so have to take my dd shoe shopping.  Doubt I'd be so lucky to find something so cute though.


I didn't mention anything, and I almost didn't say anything on here, either, in case the person who sold it is a member of the thread. I'd kept it in the tissue paper after peeking at it, and I bought it a few months ago, so I don't think it would matter even if I did complain now. =( 


busy mommy said:


> I decided to sew a few things for my older two for our trip.   My dd agreed to let me sew an a-line for her, since it is ok to act like a kid at Disneyworld.   She also picked out the Molly Peasant top.  I am going to make her a few things to coordinate with Maddie for our meals.  When I finish with her, I will start on the boy child.  I can't think about more than one thing at a time.
> Here is a picture of Abbie looking like a kid in her a-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is thin, so I just took the size 8 and added 1/2 inch all around except on the fold.  It seemed to work.  I'm not sure that is the correct way to enlarge a pattern, though.



That's adorable on her! 



ireland_nicole said:


> oh, so cute!
> 
> 
> Love it!  sorry to hear about the finish of the shirt, though; really dissapointing


Thanks! 


Rebecuberduber said:


> Wow, love all the stuff posted!  Such wonderful inspiration!
> Here's the toy story dress I made for Jozlyn's Big Give.  It's for her 2-year-old sister who likes Toy Story.  (Modeled by my 2-year-old.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the countdown chain my kids made with help from their 10-year-old auntie who was staying with us for the weekend.  I didn't get her in the picture, though.  119 days to go, today!    I suggested they wait until closer to the trip to make a countdown, when there are, oh, I don't know, 30 days.  But they insisted!  It took them all day.  They even numbered and decorated each individual link.  They were very diligent workers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've started making their autograph books, already, too.


What a cute dress, and love the countdown chain idea! 


lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!  Love the patchwork skirt!!!



Thanks! 



LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.



Completely fantastic and amazing, as always! I'm in such awe over your work! 



teresajoy said:


> Violet is such a cutie!!! I love her outfit!



Thanks! 



fairygoodmother said:


> This is the Molly  - I added a band to the top of the skirt piece before cutting it on the skirt edges.
> And the pants are, of course, Easy Fit.
> This is not what I had in mind for Sierra's Animal Kingdom outfit, but as soon as I did the Molly dress, I HAD to do it again!  So perfectly simple!!


Cute! 



minnie2 said:


> Love all the new stuff!
> Love to see the older girls still wearing princess stuff for WDW!  You are never to old to wear princess stuff!
> 
> Here is Darth Goofy for my son.  Sorry no model he is in school meant to take a picture yesterday but it was a crazy day!



Great job! 



mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so i had this whole other post 7 then my internet hiccuped & I lost it
> 
> Anyway I appreciate any HELP you guys can give me on this.  I've been wanting petties for my girls but cant afford to break the bank right now with our upoming trip & wanting to do it in cash so...i checked out Macy's sale today & found these lovlies for just $2.50 each after the take 50% off all clearance items deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I know they aren't as full or long as most I have seen here but I was wondering if I could fill them out with more nylon chiffon adding ruffles on or would that not work or be difficult to do?  i need your honest input here cause even if ya'all say its not worth my time I know my girls will still adore them as is & that price just couldn't be beat.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions or help you can give!



What an amazing deal!!!


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> Hmm, maybe this is one of the reasons it takes me so long to complete any sewing...


hehe!  Love it!

Mental note don't sew when you are sick!  ACK oh well
here are some pants I made for my nephew..Mickey isn't exactly placed where I want him.  





completed Cindy outfit for my niece.  I already am not happy with the applique but I couldn't find a toddler plane shirt to redo it.  I posted Cindy a few days ago.


----------



## froggy33

LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.



Hi Lisa!  Love your work!!!  I am not a fan of decoupage jeans - but I LOVE the evil queen!!!  I have three questions for you.

1.  Are your appliques stiff?  In other words what fusible do you use?  I use an iron on, and then also an iron on tear away stabilizer.  The applique doesn't bend and flow like the rest of the top/dress.

2. What fabric paint do you use??  I am getting ready to do some small Mickey applique "by hand" and think I am going to try paint for the facial features.

3.  How is the tutorial for the pretty layered/ruffled skirt coming??  I would love to use this for my daughters Christmas dress for Disney.  

Thanks!!


----------



## sahm1000

Is it me, or is this particular thread moving slower than usual?

Anyway I once again have some questions for everyone!

I have the Brother 750D and the store where I bought it from gave me a large tube of fabric stabilizer.  I still have a lot left but I am wondering if anyone has a good source for stabilizer?  I know some machines are particular about thread and bobbins but I didnt know if that was the case with stabilizer.  Any help would be appreciated!




And just to complain a little....the air conditioning unit that cools my bedroom and Lilly's went out Tuesday.  Thankfully it was just BARELY under warranty.  It had a 5 year warranty and it was installed August 25, 2004 but it comes with a 30 day grace period so we barely squeaked by with it.  They came yesterday and fixed it so I am cool again.   And in case you were wondering, here in TX it's still pretty hot, both days when it was out it was around 95-96 degrees.  So that all ended well!  Yeah!  But then last night I started my dishwasher and when the cycle ended there was a lot of standing water in the bottom. My DH and I tried to get it to empty but it wouldn't.  We ended up emptying it as much as possible with a glass.  Then he took the dishwasher out to see if the hose was clogged and it wasn't.  So we called this morning to have it fixed.  They will be here on  Monday.  Just  that everything goes wrong at once!  And I was hot.  And now I have to do the dishes by hand (actually I will pobably make everyone eat off of paper plates!).  And I wanted to share my annoyance with everyone!


----------



## sahm1000

So here is what Claire and I did yesterday.  She is still missing her BFF and best playmate since Grace is in kindergarden and goes to school 5 days a week as opposed to Claire's 3 days a week in Pre-K so we are trying to find things to do.  She loves to "help" me with my sewing so this worked for us yesterday!











Grace is trying to show you how loose her teeth are so that is why her mouth is open like that.  Claire, of course, is just copying her big sister!

We made shirts with their names on them.   Claire pushed all of the buttons on my embroidery machine so that helped amuse her.  

Looking for opinions.....I have been making these same t-shirts (well I change the name) for the girls to give as gifts when they go to b-day parties as well as a toy too.  Do you think that is okay?  I've been able to find the shirts for really cheap (although I haven't been able to find any short sleeve anymore so I am switching to long sleeve now) and thought they turned out cute but I didn't want anyone to think I was crazy for making them or the girls to be embarassed by a homemade gift.


One more questions!  I almost forgot!  I bought the applique font and the embroidery font online.  Since it's not a pre-loaded font I have to do each letter individually.  What software program would allow me to do the whole name at once without costing me a fortune?


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> Hmm, maybe this is one of the reasons it takes me so long to complete any sewing...



Oh my, our cats can be irritating when I'm reading or at the computer but they know better than to even get close to the sewing table. LOL



froggy33 said:


> Hi Lisa!  Love your work!!!  I am not a fan of decoupage jeans - but I LOVE the evil queen!!!  I have three questions for you.
> 
> 1.  Are your appliques stiff?  In other words what fusible do you use?  I use an iron on, and then also an iron on tear away stabilizer.  The applique doesn't bend and flow like the rest of the top/dress.
> 
> 2. What fabric paint do you use??  I am getting ready to do some small Mickey applique "by hand" and think I am going to try paint for the facial features.
> 
> 3.  How is the tutorial for the pretty layered/ruffled skirt coming??  I would love to use this for my daughters Christmas dress for Disney.
> 
> Thanks!!



1) I use Heat N Bond Lite and tear away stabilizer (Sulky Totally Stable). The appliques are stiffer than fabric alone but not too bad. Still, I use them where the fabric would normally stay fairly flat.

2) I use DecoArt fabric paint called So Soft. I've been using that brand for several years and have been very satisfied with it. I even painted some sneakers for Zoe and was pleased that they still look good after being washed twice especially since I didn't prewash the sneakers before painting.

3) August was crazy busy so the eBook was put on hold until I get caught up on sewing. I should have more time now that Zoe's back in school. I'm hoping to have it ready to test by the end of the month. I think I'm going to have to eliminate the longest lengths because I can't get my samples to look as I want but the samples I made in other lengths came out as I'd hoped.

Speaking of painted sneakers, I started these to go with the Evil Queen set but had to put them on hold since I can't find more of the plain sneakers. Wal Mart used to have these as well as an Keds' style canvas sneaker but they don't carry either... at least not in the locations I've checked.


----------



## froggy33

LisaZoe said:


> 1) I use Heat N Bond Lite and tear away stabilizer (Sulky Totally Stable). The appliques are stiffer than fabric alone but not too bad. Still, I use them where the fabric would normally stay fairly flat.
> 
> 2) I use DecoArt fabric paint called So Soft. I've been using that brand for several years and have been very satisfied with it. I even painted some sneakers for Zoe and was pleased that they still look good after being washed twice especially since I didn't prewash the sneakers before painting.
> 
> 3) August was crazy busy so the eBook was put on hold until I get caught up on sewing. I should have more time now that Zoe's back in school. I'm hoping to have it ready to test by the end of the month. I think I'm going to have to eliminate the longest lengths because I can't get my samples to look as I want but the samples I made in other lengths came out as I'd hoped.
> 
> Speaking of painted sneakers, I started these to go with the Evil Queen set but had to put them on hold since I can't find more of the plain sneakers. Wal Mart used to have these as well as an Keds' style canvas sneaker but they don't carry either... at least not in the locations I've checked.



Those are great!  

Thanks for the help.  I use the exact same for my appliques, so that makes me feel good!

I am looking forward to the eBook.  My little one is only 1, so I'll just need a 10-12" skirt.  Good luck on it!

Jessica


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have also learned not to sew after a busy day at work if you have a TBI.  The brain works extremely hard to do what is normal for others, hence I am more tired and my brain doesn't cooperate.  I make bad choices, do stupid things and also can't process information.  Or I let DS AK shirt get ruined by the embroidery machine

Sewing is best on day when I don't have to go to work in an hour.  Tomorrow I plan to have a sew day.  

I have DS fabric cut for his new AK shirt and I am ready to get going to fix my dress.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

LisaZoe said:


>



OMG!  I take a size 6, I love them.  Lisa you must be the most talented person I know.  Is there anything you can't do???  Come out to the ranch and teach me please.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.



 I just love your appliques!  The fairies are my favorites.  They're so funny.



fairygoodmother said:


> I've gotta say it...the more I use them, the more I love them!   And Carla!  I love Carla!
> 
> This is the Molly  - I added a band to the top of the skirt piece before cutting it on the skirt edges.
> And the pants are, of course, Easy Fit.
> This is not what I had in mind for Sierra's Animal Kingdom outfit, but as soon as I did the Molly dress, I HAD to do it again!  So perfectly simple!!



Cute!  I really like pink & zebra.



minnie2 said:


> Love all the new stuff!
> Love to see the older girls still wearing princess stuff for WDW!  You are never to old to wear princess stuff!
> 
> Here is Darth Goofy for my son.  Sorry no model he is in school meant to take a picture yesterday but it was a crazy day!



That came out so good!  



emcreative said:


> Hmm, maybe this is one of the reasons it takes me so long to complete any sewing...



 The kitty's the wrong color, but that could almost be my cat.  She likes to sit right next to the machine while I'm sewing.



sahm1000 said:


> Is it me, or is this particular thread moving slower than usual?



SSSSHHHHH!!!!!!!  I'm staying caught up this time, let's not jinx it! 

Sorry about your air & dishwasher.  That would make me crazy too.



sahm1000 said:


> So here is what Claire and I did yesterday.  She is still missing her BFF and best playmate since Grace is in kindergarden and goes to school 5 days a week as opposed to Claire's 3 days a week in Pre-K so we are trying to find things to do.  She loves to "help" me with my sewing so this worked for us yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace is trying to show you how loose her teeth are so that is why her mouth is open like that.  Claire, of course, is just copying her big sister!



Sooo cute!  Girls & shirts.  

I have a big sister copycat too.  She really missed dd6 last year when school started.  DD3 had never had to play by herself before.



LisaZoe said:


> 3) August was crazy busy so the eBook was put on hold until I get caught up on sewing. I should have more time now that Zoe's back in school. I'm hoping to have it ready to test by the end of the month. I think I'm going to have to eliminate the longest lengths because I can't get my samples to look as I want but the samples I made in other lengths came out as I'd hoped.



 I'm really looking forward to that pattern.  I'm thinking Christmas skirts this year.


----------



## lovesdumbo

LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:


WOW!!!! Love all your creations-Love those fairies!  Your shoes are to die for too!!!!



fairygoodmother said:


> I've gotta say it...the more I use them, the more I love them!   And Carla!  I love Carla!
> 
> This is the Molly  - I added a band to the top of the skirt piece before cutting it on the skirt edges.
> And the pants are, of course, Easy Fit.
> This is not what I had in mind for Sierra's Animal Kingdom outfit, but as soon as I did the Molly dress, I HAD to do it again!  So perfectly simple!!


So cute!  I have to get that pattern.




minnie2 said:


> Love all the new stuff!
> Love to see the older girls still wearing princess stuff for WDW!  You are never to old to wear princess stuff!
> 
> Here is Darth Goofy for my son.  Sorry no model he is in school meant to take a picture yesterday but it was a crazy day!


So cool!




minnie2 said:


> hehe!  Love it!
> 
> Mental note don't sew when you are sick!  ACK oh well
> here are some pants I made for my nephew..Mickey isn't exactly placed where I want him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> completed Cindy outfit for my niece.  I already am not happy with the applique but I couldn't find a toddler plane shirt to redo it.  I posted Cindy a few days ago.


Those are adorable and your nephew and niece are going to LOVE them!!!



sahm1000 said:


> So here is what Claire and I did yesterday.  She is still missing her BFF and best playmate since Grace is in kindergarden and goes to school 5 days a week as opposed to Claire's 3 days a week in Pre-K so we are trying to find things to do.  She loves to "help" me with my sewing so this worked for us yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace is trying to show you how loose her teeth are so that is why her mouth is open like that.  Claire, of course, is just copying her big sister!
> 
> We made shirts with their names on them.   Claire pushed all of the buttons on my embroidery machine so that helped amuse her.
> 
> Looking for opinions.....I have been making these same t-shirts (well I change the name) for the girls to give as gifts when they go to b-day parties as well as a toy too.  Do you think that is okay?  I've been able to find the shirts for really cheap (although I haven't been able to find any short sleeve anymore so I am switching to long sleeve now) and thought they turned out cute but I didn't want anyone to think I was crazy for making them or the girls to be embarassed by a homemade gift.
> 
> 
> One more questions!  I almost forgot!  I bought the applique font and the embroidery font online.  Since it's not a pre-loaded font I have to do each letter individually.  What software program would allow me to do the whole name at once without costing me a fortune?


I am sure the girls that get the shirts LOVE them!!!!  Don't you get thank yous?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

My bosses just gave me another gift.  I now only have 5 days of work.  I wanted to work next Monday the 21st to make the time go by faster for the trip by they said there is nothing for me to do.  That is very true.  Today I sat out in the sun petting the cat.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sahm1000 said:


> Is it me, or is this particular thread moving slower than usual?
> 
> And just to complain a little....the air conditioning unit that cools my bedroom and Lilly's went out Tuesday.  Thankfully it was just BARELY under warranty.  It had a 5 year warranty and it was installed August 25, 2004 but it comes with a 30 day grace period so we barely squeaked by with it.  They came yesterday and fixed it so I am cool again.   And in case you were wondering, here in TX it's still pretty hot, both days when it was out it was around 95-96 degrees.  So that all ended well!  Yeah!  But then last night I started my dishwasher and when the cycle ended there was a lot of standing water in the bottom. My DH and I tried to get it to empty but it wouldn't.  We ended up emptying it as much as possible with a glass.  Then he took the dishwasher out to see if the hose was clogged and it wasn't.  So we called this morning to have it fixed.  They will be here on  Monday.  Just  that everything goes wrong at once!  And I was hot.  And now I have to do the dishes by hand (actually I will pobably make everyone eat off of paper plates!).  And I wanted to share my annoyance with everyone!


I am so sorry about the dishwasher and a/c.  I hope all gets fixed and you can have clean dishes by machine and cool air.  Things seem to break in 3's for me.


----------



## emcreative

***IF YOU LIVE NEAR NYC OR LOS ANGELES YOU"VE GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT!!***

http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/princessfrogtickets/index.html?cmp=dmov_dpic_frogtickets_emc_gen

It's a "Disney Experience" after the showing of The Princess and the Frog"...and one of the things after is a showing of costumes from the Disney archives!!!


----------



## Adi12982

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have also learned not to sew after a busy day at work if you have a TBI.  The brain works extremely hard to do what is normal for others, hence I am more tired and my brain doesn't cooperate.  I make bad choices, do stupid things and also can't process information.  Or I let DS AK shirt get ruined by the embroidery machine
> 
> Sewing is best on day when I don't have to go to work in an hour.  Tomorrow I plan to have a sew day.
> 
> I have DS fabric cut for his new AK shirt and I am ready to get going to fix my dress.



Sorry you had a bad sewing day - I'm sure tomorrow will be better when you are refreshed


----------



## jcwishes

I am just blown away by these creations.  I was wondering about the opinions out there for the brother-disney embroidery machines?  I have always wanted one but haved mixed reviews about brother machines.


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> ***IF YOU LIVE NEAR NYC OR LOS ANGELES YOU"VE GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT!!***
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/princessfrogtickets/index.html?cmp=dmov_dpic_frogtickets_emc_gen
> 
> It's a "Disney Experience" after the showing of The Princess and the Frog"...and one of the things after is a showing of costumes from the Disney archives!!!



What a tease! Man, I wish I lived closer and could do a road trip...... But here in Missouri, we're about as far from BOTH coasts as you can get..... Not so bad in generall, but not so great when Disney is involved!


----------



## NaeNae

mom2rtk said:


> What a tease! Man, I wish I lived closer and could do a road trip...... But here in Missouri, we're about as far from BOTH coasts as you can get..... Not so bad in generall, but not so great when Disney is involved!



I know what you mean.  I'm in Oklahoma.


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> What a tease! Man, I wish I lived closer and could do a road trip...... But here in Missouri, we're about as far from BOTH coasts as you can get..... Not so bad in generall, but not so great when Disney is involved!



I priced it from Michigan to NYC...HAHAHAHA!


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> What a tease! Man, I wish I lived closer and could do a road trip...... But here in Missouri, we're about as far from BOTH coasts as you can get..... Not so bad in generall, but not so great when Disney is involved!





NaeNae said:


> I know what you mean.  I'm in Oklahoma.





emcreative said:


> I priced it from Michigan to NYC...HAHAHAHA!



I'm in Texas, so I guess it's out of the question for me, too!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> I'm in Texas, so I guess it's out of the question for me, too!




ROAD TRIP!!!! Our minivan has been to the west coast 3 times and the east coast twice in the past 4 years, so maybe I could just circle around the midwest and load everybody up!


----------



## danicaw

disneygirlsanddrew - WOW! You have been busy!
Everything is great! Love it! 
Minnie and Tusker House ones might be my favs 
Although DD3 commented on the Nemo stuff -  apparently I need to find some nemo fabric 




busy mommy said:


>



Very Cute!



emcreative said:


> ***IF YOU LIVE NEAR NYC OR LOS ANGELES YOU"VE GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT!!***
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/princessfrogtickets/index.html?cmp=dmov_dpic_frogtickets_emc_gen
> 
> It's a "Disney Experience" after the showing of The Princess and the Frog"...and one of the things after is a showing of costumes from the Disney archives!!!



Hey! We will be in LA some of those dates! 
Now to talk Hubby into it  
Thanks for posting! That would be fun!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Kate (my dd) tells me that sister outfits shouldn't always match, but should COORIDINATE.  She's 20 - what does she know?

At any rate, I coordinated these AK outfits.  The pants set you've already seen.  Here it is again, with little sister's dress:




This is KINDA a Simply Sweet, and KINDA a stripwork jumper.  Once again, love ya' Carla!


----------



## emcreative

fairygoodmother said:


> Kate (my dd) tells me that sister outfits shouldn't always match, but should COORIDINATE.  She's 20 - what does she know?
> 
> At any rate, I coordinated these AK outfits.  The pants set you've already seen.  Here it is again, with little sister's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is KINDA a Simply Sweet, and KINDA a stripwork jumper.  Once again, love ya' Carla!




They are cute!

And my youngest two girls (only 1.5 years apart) are now having MAJOR issues with "matching", so yeah, I hear ya!


----------



## Sapper383

AARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH..........not sure if you remember but my DD4 asked for a Disney Faries Dress for our Trip. Well i got the Simplicity pattern and I thought it looked hard but I had lots of encouragement from lots of you dissers....well, material arrived, pre washed it all and then cut out my pieces.....then it all went to pot.....

Had to aske Mother inlaw for help and i think this is where it got worse.......it's now 12.40am here and I have decided to call it a night....MIL went about an hour ago and we only compleated the bodice, well twice, the first one was compleatly wrong

Why oh why did I prommise DD that I would make her a dress for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique

I'm sticking with CarlaC in the future


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> Kate (my dd) tells me that sister outfits shouldn't always match, but should COORIDINATE.  She's 20 - what does she know?
> 
> At any rate, I coordinated these AK outfits.  The pants set you've already seen.  Here it is again, with little sister's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is KINDA a Simply Sweet, and KINDA a stripwork jumper.  Once again, love ya' Carla!



Sierra said,
"I love it I can't wait to wear it. That shirt will go good to Jadyn's rock star party. Could you call my Mom and tell her what to put with it?
Yeah you! "

Olivia said
"I like it!"


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mom2rtk said:


> What a tease! Man, I wish I lived closer and could do a road trip...... But here in Missouri, we're about as far from BOTH coasts as you can get..... Not so bad in generall, but not so great when Disney is involved!



I hear you.  I'm in Arkansas.  



fairygoodmother said:


> Kate (my dd) tells me that sister outfits shouldn't always match, but should COORIDINATE.  She's 20 - what does she know?
> 
> At any rate, I coordinated these AK outfits.  The pants set you've already seen.  Here it is again, with little sister's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is KINDA a Simply Sweet, and KINDA a stripwork jumper.  Once again, love ya' Carla!



Very cute!


----------



## lovesdumbo

fairygoodmother said:


> Kate (my dd) tells me that sister outfits shouldn't always match, but should COORIDINATE.  She's 20 - what does she know?
> 
> At any rate, I coordinated these AK outfits.  The pants set you've already seen.  Here it is again, with little sister's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is KINDA a Simply Sweet, and KINDA a stripwork jumper.  Once again, love ya' Carla!


Love the Simply Sweet!  The girls will look adorable together in those!!!!



Sapper383 said:


> AARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH..........not sure if you remember but my DD4 asked for a Disney Faries Dress for our Trip. Well i got the Simplicity pattern and I thought it looked hard but I had lots of encouragement from lots of you dissers....well, material arrived, pre washed it all and then cut out my pieces.....then it all went to pot.....
> 
> Had to aske Mother inlaw for help and i think this is where it got worse.......it's now 12.40am here and I have decided to call it a night....MIL went about an hour ago and we only compleated the bodice, well twice, the first one was compleatly wrong
> 
> Why oh why did I prommise DD that I would make her a dress for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
> 
> I'm sticking with CarlaC in the future


Hope the rest of it isn't too bad!!!


----------



## MermaidTales

In regards to Lisa Zoe and the Winnie the Pooh twirly designer 
apparently I don't have enough posts here yet to post links! LOL... but I think you will know that I am referring to the new Vida applique'd dresses by Lisa Zoe and the Winnie the Pooh twirl designer! 
Hugz!
_________________
Lisa Zoe! You know I've always LOVED your applique and designs! I love how you bring in actual prints to add to the further contrast the art of your applique as opposed to using solids or calicos! I love how original you are. You rock my socks off! I am trying to figure out how to post your pics under my little blurb here... but you know, I am still lost at how this whole DisBoard thing works! LOL... well, I am getting back to my customs I have on hand. I just wanted to let you know... I love seeing you on FB... thanks for being my friend! 
~ Angela 
Ollie Girl!

Ps.... I also love the  Winnie the Pooh twirl and applique set by the other designer too! Truly a bunch of creative gals here!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

fairygoodmother said:


> Kate (my dd) tells me that sister outfits shouldn't always match, but should COORIDINATE.  She's 20 - what does she know?
> 
> At any rate, I coordinated these AK outfits.  The pants set you've already seen.  Here it is again, with little sister's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is KINDA a Simply Sweet, and KINDA a stripwork jumper.  Once again, love ya' Carla!



This is true, coordinate is good.  Because I sew for the boy and myself we can't match but we coordinate.  I must use that from now on.

Love the great outfits.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Happy Weekend!!

AMAZING Things posted today!!!

Marah - Ryker is adorable and I bet Ryker island is a fun place!! Can I come and visit???? any island sounds good to me!!

Lisa - AMAZING!!! that is all I can say!!!

Can you guys tell me more about the freezer paper? what do you use it for? how do you use it? where do you buy it???? Im confused!!!

I will post more later, but my mom had a GREAT trip to Brazil - the women all LOVED their wristlets (thanks again Steph and Lydia)! Im going to get some pictures to share soon.


----------



## MermaidTales

Oooh and I love the pink black zebra Minnie sets... didn't see those .... Great job!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Sapper383 said:


> AARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH..........not sure if you remember but my DD4 asked for a Disney Faries Dress for our Trip. Well i got the Simplicity pattern and I thought it looked hard but I had lots of encouragement from lots of you dissers....well, material arrived, pre washed it all and then cut out my pieces.....then it all went to pot.....
> 
> Had to aske Mother inlaw for help and i think this is where it got worse.......it's now 12.40am here and I have decided to call it a night....MIL went about an hour ago and we only compleated the bodice, well twice, the first one was compleatly wrong
> 
> Why oh why did I prommise DD that I would make her a dress for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
> 
> I'm sticking with CarlaC in the future


I am truly sorry you are having a bad sewing day and empathize with you.  Just go to bed and wake up refreshed and ready to try again.  Relax, you can do it.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have 8 and a half days until we leave...5 doll dresses and three t shirts to finish.  So what do I do?  I come up with another project of course!!
> 
> We always get the autographs of the characters and they just sit there in that stupid book.  We never look at them again, and we generally loose them after a few years.  (sad I know)  I thought about making one of those nice home made autograph books, but was afraid it would suffer the same fate!
> 
> I had a small flash of brilliance.  Very small.
> 
> I'm going to make an autograph quilt.  I first saw this idea on the Dis Boards a few months ago and quickly forgot about it.  After an hour of searching, I found the original post, and have now firmed up my plans.
> 
> I'm getting 4 or 5 different tone on tone white prints.  (I figure I will need about 2 yards per kid)  I will cut 8 or 10 inch squares and iron them to freezer paper to stabilize them.  Get some fabric markers and have the characters sign them.
> 
> After we get home, I'll take the freezer paper off, trim to my final size plus seam allowance, and make a quilt.  For the girls I think I might use some of the scraps from their dresses.  For the boys, maybe a cute Cars fabric thrown in.  (they both have Cars in their bedrooms)
> 
> At this point, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> I figure I can do the prep work in just a few hours.  A good iron and a new sharp rotary cutting blade should make this part go fast.  I'll just pop all the fabrics into a plastic zip loc bag (and have another one for the ones that are signed) and maybe find a small clipboard to aid in the signing.
> 
> I'm actually getting excited about this little project!
> 
> Nini



That's going to be so cool!  And keeps the magic going after you go home!

I have some advice for you - DON'T go for the tone-on-tone whites for signatures unless you've tested it with your fabric markers and are happy.  The ink may very well 'skip' on the white printing.  I've just tested three fabric markers for you - Crayola, Marvy, and Fabric Mate - on a JoAnn's white TOT  and they all 'skipped' on the white printing.

Every time I've done an autograph quilt/pillowcase I've just gotten a plain, sturdy cotton and it's been great.  

I think the clipboard idea is good - what I'd also do is cut the squares just smaller than the size of the clipboard, and use small or medium binder clips to hold the edges and bottom tight.  Freezer paper is great, but it's still a harder thing to sign than plain paper in a book.  If you want to conserve on fabric a bit, you can cut the pieces 8 1/2 x 11, then draw a line down the middle of the page and tell them to write at the top or bottom.

Have fun!  Deb


----------



## woodkins

emcreative said:


> ps- Can you see the huge playyard we use to keep him safe when we aren't staring at him every second? Our living room and kitchen are open to each other but I didn't feel comfortable "leaving" him in the living room while sewing, even though I can see in there just fine- I guess something about looking at the machine a lot so I don't sew my fingers together.  The Husband and I have started to call it "Ryker's Island."  The kids can't understand why we laugh whenever we call it that.  "Put your brother in Ryker's Island"  "Get your brother out of Ryker's Island!!!'  Yes, we're easily amused.



I had to laugh when I read that you call it Ryker's Island...I'm not sure if you know it, but the large prison in New York City is RIkers Island!! 
-Krysta


----------



## woodkins

froggy33 said:


> For those of you that have made the removable fur cuffs to be worn with long sleeve tees...how did you do it.  I've been looking at ycmt.com and there are a few different ebooks.  I am leaning toward the crocheted ones with elastic.  I can do simple crochet.  Any help is appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks!!



Here is a link to a free pattern for how to make them. It gives instructions how to crochet the base (instead of doing this you can just use the elastic) and then follow how to make the furry part. They are really really easy to do if you know basic crochet. My dd personally thought they were sooo annoying to wear LOL, so I don't make them anymore.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/cff-cuffs.html?noImages=


----------



## 2cutekidz

Angela!!!  WELCOME!!  I LOVE your calico princess dresses, you're the creator of the original. (I think Alice is my current FAV!) Do some countdown posts so we can see your lovely creations!!


----------



## princessmom29

Sapper383 said:


> AARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH..........not sure if you remember but my DD4 asked for a Disney Faries Dress for our Trip. Well i got the Simplicity pattern and I thought it looked hard but I had lots of encouragement from lots of you dissers....well, material arrived, pre washed it all and then cut out my pieces.....then it all went to pot.....
> 
> Had to aske Mother inlaw for help and i think this is where it got worse.......it's now 12.40am here and I have decided to call it a night....MIL went about an hour ago and we only compleated the bodice, well twice, the first one was compleatly wrong
> 
> Why oh why did I prommise DD that I would make her a dress for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
> 
> I'm sticking with CarlaC in the future


Which one are you doing?? Mabye if you tell me what you are having trouble with I can help. I can't guarntee I'll be of any use, but mine came out wearable.


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> ROAD TRIP!!!! Our minivan has been to the west coast 3 times and the east coast twice in the past 4 years, so maybe I could just circle around the midwest and load everybody up!



Sounds like a plan to me!  I'll be waiting on the curb with my suitcase!




2cutekidz said:


> Angela!!!  WELCOME!!  I LOVE your calico princess dresses, you're the creator of the original. (I think Alice is my current FAV!) Do some countdown posts so we can see your lovely creations!!



Angela, as in Ollie Girl, Angela?  I must have missed her post?  What is her ID?

Welcome!


----------



## MouseTriper

*Who here has issues with their young children riding school buses on field trips due to the fact that most buses do NOT have seatbelts of any kind????*


----------



## VBAndrea

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Another drive-by post by Kristine....sorry ladies and Tom!
> 
> Has anyone been successful in finding white ankle socks (not athletic ones...pretty ones) at any national chains???  I need to pick some up for Aisling and I always have problems finding them.


I have the best luck at Kohls.



minnie2 said:


> hehe!  Love it!
> 
> Mental note don't sew when you are sick!  ACK oh well
> here are some pants I made for my nephew..Mickey isn't exactly placed where I want him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> completed Cindy outfit for my niece.  I already am not happy with the applique but I couldn't find a toddler plane shirt to redo it.  I posted Cindy a few days ago.


Cute -- I really like the fabric choice for the pants to match the Cindy t-




sahm1000 said:


> So here is what Claire and I did yesterday.  She is still missing her BFF and best playmate since Grace is in kindergarden and goes to school 5 days a week as opposed to Claire's 3 days a week in Pre-K so we are trying to find things to do.  She loves to "help" me with my sewing so this worked for us yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace is trying to show you how loose her teeth are so that is why her mouth is open like that.  Claire, of course, is just copying her big sister!
> 
> We made shirts with their names on them.   Claire pushed all of the buttons on my embroidery machine so that helped amuse her.
> 
> Looking for opinions.....I have been making these same t-shirts (well I change the name) for the girls to give as gifts when they go to b-day parties as well as a toy too.  Do you think that is okay?  I've been able to find the shirts for really cheap (although I haven't been able to find any short sleeve anymore so I am switching to long sleeve now) and thought they turned out cute but I didn't want anyone to think I was crazy for making them or the girls to be embarassed by a homemade gift.
> 
> 
> One more questions!  I almost forgot!  I bought the applique font and the embroidery font online.  Since it's not a pre-loaded font I have to do each letter individually.  What software program would allow me to do the whole name at once without costing me a fortune?


I really like the shirts and would love for my child to recieve one as a gift.  In all honesty though, I don't think my dd would be as excited as she's all about toys for gifts, but since you include a toy I think you have all your bases covered.  For the last birthday party dd went to I made the recipient 3 bracelets in addition to giving her a nice toy.  

And tell Grace I can see those loose teeth!  DS was so upset tonight -- he lost one in the grass at soccer practice tonight and was so worried that the tooth fairy wouldn't come since he wouldn't be able to put it under his pillow.  He swallowed the first tooth he lost -- that made for trauma as well.



fairygoodmother said:


> Kate (my dd) tells me that sister outfits shouldn't always match, but should COORIDINATE.  She's 20 - what does she know?
> 
> At any rate, I coordinated these AK outfits.  The pants set you've already seen.  Here it is again, with little sister's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is KINDA a Simply Sweet, and KINDA a stripwork jumper.  Once again, love ya' Carla!


Looks fabulous and I too really like things to coordinate.  That's why I thought it was so perfect when Disneygirlsandrew made her AK Vidas with MM on the front of one and back of the other with Daisy the opposite.  I do like matching as well though.  My kids will just get coordinating since I don't think my 7 y/o ds is interested in wearing twirly skirts and Vidas.


----------



## woodkins

MouseTriper said:


> *Who here has issues with their young children riding school buses on field trips due to the fact that most buses do NOT have seatbelts of any kind????*



My dd 7 has ridden the bus to school every day since age 5 and our buses do have seat belts, but I can tell you they are never used. The driver is not allowed to get out of his seat (unless it is a true emergency) and parents are not permitted to board the buses to buckle their kids. Our bus has kids K-6 and they sit 3 to a seat. Our only other option is to drive our kids to school ourselves. I don't love the situation, but there is not too much I can do with it at this point.


----------



## teresajoy

mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so i had this whole other post 7 then my internet hiccuped & I lost it
> 
> Anyway I appreciate any HELP you guys can give me on this.  I've been wanting petties for my girls but cant afford to break the bank right now with our upoming trip & wanting to do it in cash so...i checked out Macy's sale today & found these lovlies for just $2.50 each after the take 50% off all clearance items deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I know they aren't as full or long as most I have seen here but I was wondering if I could fill them out with more nylon chiffon adding ruffles on or would that not work or be difficult to do?  i need your honest input here cause even if ya'all say its not worth my time I know my girls will still adore them as is & that price just couldn't be beat.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions or help you can give!



I'm not sure how to poof them up, but WOW!! Great deal!!! 



emcreative said:


> Hmm, maybe this is one of the reasons it takes me so long to complete any sewing...


Aww, he's a cutie!


sahm1000 said:


> Is it me, or is this particular thread moving slower than usual?
> 
> Anyway I once again have some questions for everyone!
> 
> I have the Brother 750D and the store where I bought it from gave me a large tube of fabric stabilizer.  I still have a lot left but I am wondering if anyone has a good source for stabilizer?  I know some machines are particular about thread and bobbins but I didnt know if that was the case with stabilizer.  Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to complain a little....the air conditioning unit that cools my bedroom and Lilly's went out Tuesday.  Thankfully it was just BARELY under warranty.  It had a 5 year warranty and it was installed August 25, 2004 but it comes with a 30 day grace period so we barely squeaked by with it.  They came yesterday and fixed it so I am cool again.   And in case you were wondering, here in TX it's still pretty hot, both days when it was out it was around 95-96 degrees.  So that all ended well!  Yeah!  But then last night I started my dishwasher and when the cycle ended there was a lot of standing water in the bottom. My DH and I tried to get it to empty but it wouldn't.  We ended up emptying it as much as possible with a glass.  Then he took the dishwasher out to see if the hose was clogged and it wasn't.  So we called this morning to have it fixed.  They will be here on  Monday.  Just that everything goes wrong at once!  And I was hot.  And now I have to do the dishes by hand (actually I will pobably make everyone eat off of paper plates!).  And I wanted to share my annoyance with everyone!



I feel your pain! We went without a furnace for two years (I suspect that's similar to the AC in Texas!) and our dishwasher hasn't worked in over a year. I HATE doing dishes and I HATE freezing my patootie off! 



sahm1000 said:


> So here is what Claire and I did yesterday.  She is still missing her BFF and best playmate since Grace is in kindergarden and goes to school 5 days a week as opposed to Claire's 3 days a week in Pre-K so we are trying to find things to do.  She loves to "help" me with my sewing so this worked for us yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more questions!  I almost forgot!  I bought the applique font and the embroidery font online.  Since it's not a pre-loaded font I have to do each letter individually.  What software program would allow me to do the whole name at once without costing me a fortune?


Grace and Claire are just too cute!! They just make me smile! 

I love the tops and would be thrilled if someone gave them to my girls as a gift! 

Oh, and I posted before, but I got a digitizing program for $15 that let's you do the lettering. It lets you do other digitzing too, but when your sister is Heathersue, WHY would I try that???

Here's the link for you:

http://www.lorileedesigns.com/seu.html



jcwishes said:


> I am just blown away by these creations.  I was wondering about the opinions out there for the brother-disney embroidery machines?  I have always wanted one but haved mixed reviews about brother machines.



I have the older Brother 250D, and I really like it. It stitches out very well and is extremely user friendly. It only has a 4X4 stitching area, but that's not too bad really.  Heather has made quite a few neat designs for the 4X4. 



mom2rtk said:


> ROAD TRIP!!!! Our minivan has been to the west coast 3 times and the east coast twice in the past 4 years, so maybe I could just circle around the midwest and load everybody up!



OOH, pick me up in Michigan please! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Kate (my dd) tells me that sister outfits shouldn't always match, but should COORIDINATE.  She's 20 - what does she know?
> 
> At any rate, I coordinated these AK outfits.  The pants set you've already seen.  Here it is again, with little sister's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is KINDA a Simply Sweet, and KINDA a stripwork jumper.  Once again, love ya' Carla!



Love it!!! That is just adorable!



MermaidTales said:


> In regards to Lisa Zoe and the Winnie the Pooh twirly designer
> apparently I don't have enough posts here yet to post links! LOL... but I think you will know that I am referring to the new Vida applique'd dresses by Lisa Zoe and the Winnie the Pooh twirl designer!
> Hugz!
> _________________
> Lisa Zoe! You know I've always LOVED your applique and designs! I love how you bring in actual prints to add to the further contrast the art of your applique as opposed to using solids or calicos! I love how original you are. You rock my socks off! I am trying to figure out how to post your pics under my little blurb here... but you know, I am still lost at how this whole DisBoard thing works! LOL... well, I am getting back to my customs I have on hand. I just wanted to let you know... I love seeing you on FB... thanks for being my friend!
> ~ Angela
> Ollie Girl!
> 
> Ps.... I also love the  Winnie the Pooh twirl and applique set by the other designer too! Truly a bunch of creative gals here!



I'm a little confused by the post, I'm sorry!!!

You are Ollie Girl?? You already had an account on the Dis. I remember you posting way back when! I wondered where you went! 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=20420176&postcount=3045



MouseTriper said:


> *Who here has issues with their young children riding school buses on field trips due to the fact that most buses do NOT have seatbelts of any kind????*



ME!!! I HATE it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Here is Darth Goofy for my son.  Sorry no model he is in school meant to take a picture yesterday but it was a crazy day!


Love it!  Awesome!



fairygoodmother said:


> I've gotta say it...the more I use them, the more I love them!   And Carla!  I love Carla!
> 
> This is the Molly  - I added a band to the top of the skirt piece before cutting it on the skirt edges.
> And the pants are, of course, Easy Fit.
> This is not what I had in mind for Sierra's Animal Kingdom outfit, but as soon as I did the Molly dress, I HAD to do it again!  So perfectly simple!


really, really cute!  Love the color combo!



emcreative said:


> My older kids really love the tunics. It's called the "Patricia Tunic"  by CarlaC/SisBoom.  The pattern is at youcanmakethis.com  They are adult sizes and they can be as simple (doing red/black/yellow) or as !!!DISNEY!!! (with lots of applique!) as you like.  Here are a few of Lizzie's (she's 10 so they are a bit "loud" and busy) but my older teen has also said she would wear them too, I just haven't had time to make her any yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a kids' version as well, I'm working on one for my 8 year old which I'll post up when I finish.  It was supposed to be a Vida dress, but she decided she wanted a tunic like the big girls, too!
> 
> 
> ps- Can you see the huge playyard we use to keep him safe when we aren't staring at him every second? Our living room and kitchen are open to each other but I didn't feel comfortable "leaving" him in the living room while sewing, even though I can see in there just fine- I guess something about looking at the machine a lot so I don't sew my fingers together.  The Husband and I have started to call it "Ryker's Island."  The kids can't understand why we laugh whenever we call it that.  "Put your brother in Ryker's Island"  "Get your brother out of Ryker's Island!!!'  Yes, we're easily amused.


These are great, Marah; and Ryker's Island



emcreative said:


> Hmm, maybe this is one of the reasons it takes me so long to complete any sewing...


ummmm, what's the problem?  I don't see anything unusual



minnie2 said:


> Mental note don't sew when you are sick!  ACK oh well
> here are some pants I made for my nephew..Mickey isn't exactly placed where I want him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> completed Cindy outfit for my niece.  I already am not happy with the applique but I couldn't find a toddler plane shirt to redo it.  I posted Cindy a few days ago.


Cute!!


sahm1000 said:


> Is it me, or is this particular thread moving slower than usual?
> 
> Anyway I once again have some questions for everyone!
> 
> And just to complain a little....the air conditioning unit that cools my bedroom and Lilly's went out Tuesday.  Thankfully it was just BARELY under warranty.  It had a 5 year warranty and it was installed August 25, 2004 but it comes with a 30 day grace period so we barely squeaked by with it.  They came yesterday and fixed it so I am cool again.   And in case you were wondering, here in TX it's still pretty hot, both days when it was out it was around 95-96 degrees.  So that all ended well!  Yeah!  But then last night I started my dishwasher and when the cycle ended there was a lot of standing water in the bottom. My DH and I tried to get it to empty but it wouldn't.  We ended up emptying it as much as possible with a glass.  Then he took the dishwasher out to see if the hose was clogged and it wasn't.  So we called this morning to have it fixed.  They will be here on  Monday.  Just that everything goes wrong at once!  And I was hot.  And now I have to do the dishes by hand (actually I will pobably make everyone eat off of paper plates!).  And I wanted to share my annoyance with everyone!


So sorry about the ac/dishwasher; hope all is resolved soon.


sahm1000 said:


> So here is what Claire and I did yesterday.  She is still missing her BFF and best playmate since Grace is in kindergarden and goes to school 5 days a week as opposed to Claire's 3 days a week in Pre-K so we are trying to find things to do.  She loves to "help" me with my sewing so this worked for us yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made shirts with their names on them.   Claire pushed all of the buttons on my embroidery machine so that helped amuse her.
> 
> Looking for opinions.....I have been making these same t-shirts (well I change the name) for the girls to give as gifts when they go to b-day parties as well as a toy too.  Do you think that is okay?  I've been able to find the shirts for really cheap (although I haven't been able to find any short sleeve anymore so I am switching to long sleeve now) and thought they turned out cute but I didn't want anyone to think I was crazy for making them or the girls to be embarassed by a homemade gift.


As far as homemade gifts, I usually ask myself- would I sell this?  Or would I buy this?  And what would it be worth if I bought it?  Honestly, I think those shirts are really adorable (DD's birthday is coming up BTW LOL) and I think they're really well done; a fabulous gift that shows you were really thinking of them.  DD is getting just a bit older, so I made the birthday girl a purse for the last party.


mom2rtk said:


> ROAD TRIP!!!! Our minivan has been to the west coast 3 times and the east coast twice in the past 4 years, so maybe I could just circle around the midwest and load everybody up!


Ooh, Oooh, can you pick me up too?  I'm in TX as well, a few hours south, but I guess I can get to Dallas if I have to... LOL


fairygoodmother said:


> Kate (my dd) tells me that sister outfits shouldn't always match, but should COORIDINATE.  She's 20 - what does she know?
> 
> At any rate, I coordinated these AK outfits.  The pants set you've already seen.  Here it is again, with little sister's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is KINDA a Simply Sweet, and KINDA a stripwork jumper.  Once again, love ya' Carla!


Super cute!!  Very well coordinated!


Sapper383 said:


> AARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH..........not sure if you remember but my DD4 asked for a Disney Faries Dress for our Trip. Well i got the Simplicity pattern and I thought it looked hard but I had lots of encouragement from lots of you dissers....well, material arrived, pre washed it all and then cut out my pieces.....then it all went to pot.....
> 
> Had to aske Mother inlaw for help and i think this is where it got worse.......it's now 12.40am here and I have decided to call it a night....MIL went about an hour ago and we only compleated the bodice, well twice, the first one was compleatly wrong
> 
> Why oh why did I prommise DD that I would make her a dress for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
> 
> I'm sticking with CarlaC in the future


It will be ok, the hardest part is done. hugs to ya.  fwiw, I've learned through much trial and error that involving my MIL is always, always a very bad idea indeed.



MouseTriper said:


> Who here has issues with their young children riding school buses on field trips due to the fact that most buses do NOT have seatbelts of any kind???


Me too!  I absolutely hate it and try to avoid it whenever possible.



teresajoy said:


> Oh, and I posted before, but I got a digitizing program for $15 that let's you do the lettering. It lets you do other digitzing too, but when your sister is Heathersue, WHY would I try that???
> 
> Here's the link for you:
> 
> http://www.lorileedesigns.com/seu.html



Theresa Joy; Have you figured out how to get fonts not included in the software to print as text in SEU?  If so, could you share your wisdom pllllllllleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Theresa Joy; Have you figured out how to get fonts not included in the software to print as text in SEU?  If so, could you share your wisdom pllllllllleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeee?



Let me open it up and see how I did it. I think I just clicked on the font I wanted from the drop down menu.


----------



## sahm1000

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on the shirts.  My girls like them, I just always worry about what other people think!  

I know someone asked about the Brother embroidery machines.  I have the Brother 750D, almost identical to the 700II and I have really liked it.  I've only had it for a month but it's worked great for me and been very easy to figure out.  Somehow the machine is much easier for me to figure out than how to put a picture as an avatar !


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Theresa Joy; Have you figured out how to get fonts not included in the software to print as text in SEU?  If so, could you share your wisdom pllllllllleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeee?



ok, here's what i did:

I opened up a new design page
In the "add section" at the top, click on the AB (add text)symbol.
To the left top of the screen, it says, "Digitized Font' and below that it says "True Type Font"
Click on the True Type Font.
To the right of that, will be a little window with a drop down menu with all your fonts in it. 
Click one. 
Now in the text box at the top of the page type what you want and hit enter
it should show up in the main screen below. 
Click on the floppy disk (Save) symbol and click "Export" 
Save it to whatever format you need, and you should be good to go.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Why does my computer keep rebooting?? Every time I have a multi quote going it goes poof because my computer keeps shutting down. INNERNETS!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> ***IF YOU LIVE NEAR NYC OR LOS ANGELES YOU"VE GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT!!***
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/princessfrogtickets/index.html?cmp=dmov_dpic_frogtickets_emc_gen
> 
> It's a "Disney Experience" after the showing of The Princess and the Frog"...and one of the things after is a showing of costumes from the Disney archives!!!


Aww! I was hoping they would do something special in New Orleans since the movie is set in New Orleans. Maybe they will still do something else.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

*Toadstool* said:


> Aww! I was hoping they would do something special in New Orleans since the movie is set in New Orleans. Maybe they will still do something else.



You got an Avatar!! I love it!


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Aww! I was hoping they would do something special in New Orleans since the movie is set in New Orleans. Maybe they will still do something else.



This isn't quite the same, but also something cool for ya' there in New Orleans!

http://www.noma.org/dreams.html

*Dreams Come True: Art of the Classic Fairy Tales from the Walt Disney Studio
November 15, 2009 - March 14, 2010*_

The New Orleans Museum of Art will present Dreams Come True: Art of the Classic Fairy Tales from the Walt Disney Studio, a major exhibition featuring more than 600 original artworks that shaped legendary animated features including Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast.

Dreams Come True: Art of the Classic Fairy Tales from the Walt Disney Studio also will include artwork from the upcoming Walt Disney Animation Studios musical, The Princess and The Frog, an animated comedy from the creators of The Little Mermaid and Aladdin, set in New Orleans and due for release at Christmas 2009.

"We are delighted to present this magical exhibition in New Orleans," said NOMA director E. John Bullard. "Children will love seeing their favorite Disney characters in a museum setting and adults will be taken by the technical skill and emotional depth reflected in these works. It was Disney animators who really led the way in the 20th century toward establishing animation as a serious art form."

Visitors to the exhibition will encounter themed rooms showcasing artwork related to specific animated features. Arranged chronologically by year of release, the rooms will feature, in order: Silly Symphonies, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast and The Princess and the Frog. Film clips will accompany the artwork to demonstrate how individual sketches and paintings lead to a finished celluloid masterpiece. An adjacent Education Area will highlight Disney's long association with music and also will serve as a mini library for animation research and storytelling programs.

About The Princess and the Frog
Walt Disney Animation Studios presents The Princess and The Frog, an animated comedy set against the great city of New Orleans. From the creators of The Little Mermaid and Aladdin comes a modern twist on a classic tale.

When the free-spirited, jazz-loving Prince Naveen of Maldonia comes to town a deal with a shady voodoo doctor goes bad and the once suave royal is turned into a frog. In a desperate attempt to be human again, a favor in exchange for a fateful kiss on the lips from the beautiful girl, Tiana, takes an unexpected turn and leads them both on a hilarious adventure through the mystical bayous of Louisiana to the banks of the almighty Mississippi and back in time for Mardi Gras in New Orleans.

An unforgettable tale filled with music, humor and heart where two frogsalong with the help of a 200-year-old voodoo priestess, a love-sick Cajun firefly, and a trumpetplaying alligatordiscover that what they want isn't as important as what they need.

The Princess and The Frog will feature Disney's first African American princess, Tiana, who lives in New Orleans during the Jazz Age. Other characters include Louis, a trumpet-playing alligator, and Ray, a love-sick Cajun firefly. The Princess and The Frog marks the return to hand-drawn animation from the revered team of John Musker and Ron Clements with music by Oscar¨-winning composer Randy Newman (Monsters, Inc., Cars, Toy Story)._


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> *Who here has issues with their young children riding school buses on field trips due to the fact that most buses do NOT have seatbelts of any kind????*


There are lap belts but no one wheres them I have told my kid to but I doubt they do  that is one of the reasons I drive my kids.


emcreative said:


> This isn't quite the same, but also something cool for ya' there in New Orleans!
> 
> http://www.noma.org/dreams.html
> 
> *Dreams Come True: Art of the Classic Fairy Tales from the Walt Disney Studio
> November 15, 2009 - March 14, 2010*_
> 
> The New Orleans Museum of Art will present Dreams Come True: Art of the Classic Fairy Tales from the Walt Disney Studio, a major exhibition featuring more than 600 original artworks that shaped legendary animated features including Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> Dreams Come True: Art of the Classic Fairy Tales from the Walt Disney Studio also will include artwork from the upcoming Walt Disney Animation Studios musical, The Princess and The Frog, an animated comedy from the creators of The Little Mermaid and Aladdin, set in New Orleans and due for release at Christmas 2009.
> 
> "We are delighted to present this magical exhibition in New Orleans," said NOMA director E. John Bullard. "Children will love seeing their favorite Disney characters in a museum setting and adults will be taken by the technical skill and emotional depth reflected in these works. It was Disney animators who really led the way in the 20th century toward establishing animation as a serious art form."
> 
> Visitors to the exhibition will encounter themed rooms showcasing artwork related to specific animated features. Arranged chronologically by year of release, the rooms will feature, in order: Silly Symphonies, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast and The Princess and the Frog. Film clips will accompany the artwork to demonstrate how individual sketches and paintings lead to a finished celluloid masterpiece. An adjacent Education Area will highlight Disney's long association with music and also will serve as a mini library for animation research and storytelling programs.
> 
> About The Princess and the Frog
> Walt Disney Animation Studios presents The Princess and The Frog, an animated comedy set against the great city of New Orleans. From the creators of The Little Mermaid and Aladdin comes a modern twist on a classic tale.
> 
> When the free-spirited, jazz-loving Prince Naveen of Maldonia comes to town a deal with a shady voodoo doctor goes bad and the once suave royal is turned into a frog. In a desperate attempt to be human again, a favor in exchange for a fateful kiss on the lips from the beautiful girl, Tiana, takes an unexpected turn and leads them both on a hilarious adventure through the mystical bayous of Louisiana to the banks of the almighty Mississippi and back in time for Mardi Gras in New Orleans.
> 
> An unforgettable tale filled with music, humor and heart where two frogsalong with the help of a 200-year-old voodoo priestess, a love-sick Cajun firefly, and a trumpetplaying alligatordiscover that what they want isn't as important as what they need.
> 
> The Princess and The Frog will feature Disney's first African American princess, Tiana, who lives in New Orleans during the Jazz Age. Other characters include Louis, a trumpet-playing alligator, and Ray, a love-sick Cajun firefly. The Princess and The Frog marks the return to hand-drawn animation from the revered team of John Musker and Ron Clements with music by Oscar¨-winning composer Randy Newman (Monsters, Inc., Cars, Toy Story)._


That is so cool!  I wanna go!  I did a quick search to see if it is a traveling exhibit and it doesn't look to be.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MouseTriper said:


> *Who here has issues with their young children riding school buses on field trips due to the fact that most buses do NOT have seatbelts of any kind????*



ME!!!  I drive my daughter to school everyday, but I hate that she HAS to ride the school bus on field trips on the crazy Houston interstate with no seat belt on.   No child is allowed to ride with their parents even if they chaperone the field trip and no parents are allowed on the school buses.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

minnie2 said:


> There are lap belts but no one wheres them I have told my kid to but I doubt they do  that is one of the reasons I drive my kids.
> That is so cool!  I wanna go!  I did a quick search to see if it is a traveling exhibit and it doesn't look to be.



phooey!  I was just about to look that up too.  I remember as a child that my grandfater took to to an exhibit at the MD art gallery and they had a siney animation exhibit and I just loved it.  I couldn't have been any older then 10 and I still remember that day vividly.


----------



## billwendy

Good morning everyone!

My mom finally sent me some pictures from her trip to Brazil where they were speaking/encouraging local men and women who minister and work so hard with their local people. My mom brought 50 wristlets that Lydia, Steph and I made and put little packets of tissues, life savers and a Bible verse in all of them. One day my mom had a special "tea" for the ladies to spoil them a little - the ladies were so grateful, they wouldnt even use their special decorative napkin, but instead folded it up and put it in their wristlet to take it home. I have been emailing with one of the ladies over there and Im going to send her a pink one for her 8 year old neice - do you think I should make her a skirt or something too? I only have a head shot of her, but she looks thin but I cant tell how tall!! I want it to be a surprise - should I just make a size 8? or should I do bigger with the elastic smaller??????

Anyways - here ya go!!
My Mom and Sister in Law Heather




The wristlets were put at each seat at the Ladies Tea




















My mom presenting the wristlets, telling them who made them and singing a song with the words from the verse - "Create in me a clean heart Oh God and renew a right spirit within me"












The women used them and carried them around for the rest of the conference@









Thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## HeatherSue

billwendy said:


> Thanks so much for letting me share!



Thank you so much for sharing these pictures!  That is so awesome that they loved the wristlets so much!  They looked so pleased with them!  

Your mom and SIL are so cute, too!


----------



## kimmylaj

emcreative said:


> ***IF YOU LIVE NEAR NYC OR LOS ANGELES YOU"VE GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT!!***
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/princessfrogtickets/index.html?cmp=dmov_dpic_frogtickets_emc_gen
> 
> It's a "Disney Experience" after the showing of The Princess and the Frog"...and one of the things after is a showing of costumes from the Disney archives!!!


i just saw this and i think i am going to get tickets to this instead of disney on ice.  i promise to take lots of pics. of course if anyone wants to come visit me in ny.....



MouseTriper said:


> *Who here has issues with their young children riding school buses on field trips due to the fact that most buses do NOT have seatbelts of any kind????*


as a preschool teacher we will only ride a bus for trips  if they promise us seatbelts.  they are only lap belts but its still something.  ds is in 1st grade this year and hasnt been on a trip yet but i suppose i will let him go and say a prayer.


billwendy said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> My mom finally sent me some pictures from her trip to Brazil where they were speaking/encouraging local men and women who minister and work so hard with their local people. My mom brought 50 wristlets that Lydia, Steph and I made and put little packets of tissues, life savers and a Bible verse in all of them. One day my mom had a special "tea" for the ladies to spoil them a little - the ladies were so grateful, they wouldnt even use their special decorative napkin, but instead folded it up and put it in their wristlet to take it home. I have been emailing with one of the ladies over there and Im going to send her a pink one for her 8 year old neice - do you think I should make her a skirt or something too? I only have a head shot of her, but she looks thin but I cant tell how tall!! I want it to be a surprise - should I just make a size 8? or should I do bigger with the elastic smaller??????
> 
> Anyways - here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share!



what a wonderful thing to do... thanks for sharing


----------



## HeatherSue

I took both kids to the dentist yesterday- no cavities!  But, the funny part is that we found out that Tessa's 4 front teeth on the top are all loose!  The dentist thinks she'll lose them all at about the same time!  I'm wondering if we'll have some toothless grins on our Disney trip photopass! 



emcreative said:


> ***IF YOU LIVE NEAR NYC OR LOS ANGELES YOU"VE GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT!!***
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/princessfrogtickets/index.html?cmp=dmov_dpic_frogtickets_emc_gen
> 
> It's a "Disney Experience" after the showing of The Princess and the Frog"...and one of the things after is a showing of costumes from the Disney archives!!!


That would be awesome!



jcwishes said:


> I am just blown away by these creations.  I was wondering about the opinions out there for the brother-disney embroidery machines?  I have always wanted one but haved mixed reviews about brother machines.


My sister really likes hers!  I just wanted to tell you that most people really wish they had at least a 5x7 hoop if they buy a machine with a 4x4 (or a 5x7 that has to be repositioned).  In case I've never said it before, !!



emcreative said:


> I priced it from Michigan to NYC...HAHAHAHA!


I'll meet you at the airport!



mom2rtk said:


> ROAD TRIP!!!! Our minivan has been to the west coast 3 times and the east coast twice in the past 4 years, so maybe I could just circle around the midwest and load everybody up!


I'm in!!  You can pick me up and then swing down to get Teresa.  What time will you be here?  You may have to rent a bus, though.



fairygoodmother said:


> This is KINDA a Simply Sweet, and KINDA a stripwork jumper.  Once again, love ya' Carla!


I LOVE the _coordinating_ dresses!  Those are too cute!  I really like the whole coordinating instead of matching thing.  Obviously, I can't match my kids! Sawyer would NOT be pleased! 



Sapper383 said:


> AARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH..........not sure if you remember but my DD4 asked for a Disney Faries Dress for our Trip. Well i got the Simplicity pattern and I thought it looked hard but I had lots of encouragement from lots of you dissers....well, material arrived, pre washed it all and then cut out my pieces.....then it all went to pot.....
> 
> Had to aske Mother inlaw for help and i think this is where it got worse.......it's now 12.40am here and I have decided to call it a night....MIL went about an hour ago and we only compleated the bodice, well twice, the first one was compleatly wrong
> 
> Why oh why did I prommise DD that I would make her a dress for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
> 
> I'm sticking with CarlaC in the future


Awww...I'm sorry   Commercial patterns are pure evil. I askeered of them now.



MouseTriper said:


> *Who here has issues with their young children riding school buses on field trips due to the fact that most buses do NOT have seatbelts of any kind????*


ME!!!  We don't have seatbelts in our school buses either and I always worry.  But, I worry even more that the chaperones on the trip won't watch my kid.  We've went places with groups of schoolchildren before and the kids are running everywhere while the parents sit around chatting!  I have vowed that I will always go on field trips with my kids!  



woodkins said:


> My dd 7 has ridden the bus to school every day since age 5 and our buses do have seat belts, but I can tell you they are never used. The driver is not allowed to get out of his seat (unless it is a true emergency) and parents are not permitted to board the buses to buckle their kids. Our bus has kids K-6 and they sit 3 to a seat. Our only other option is to drive our kids to school ourselves. I don't love the situation, but there is not too much I can do with it at this point.


That really stinks that the belts are there, but they aren't used!  



sahm1000 said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments on the shirts.  My girls like them, I just always worry about what other people think!
> 
> I know someone asked about the Brother embroidery machines.  I have the Brother 750D, almost identical to the 700II and I have really liked it.  I've only had it for a month but it's worked great for me and been very easy to figure out.  Somehow the machine is much easier for me to figure out than how to put a picture as an avatar






teresajoy said:


> ok, here's what i did:
> 
> I opened up a new design page
> In the "add section" at the top, click on the AB (add text)symbol.
> To the left top of the screen, it says, "Digitized Font' and below that it says "True Type Font"
> Click on the True Type Font.
> To the right of that, will be a little window with a drop down menu with all your fonts in it.
> Click one.
> Now in the text box at the top of the page type what you want and hit enter
> it should show up in the main screen below.
> Click on the floppy disk (Save) symbol and click "Export"
> Save it to whatever format you need, and you should be good to go.


I have nothing to add to this, besides to say- I love you, my dear sister.    I'm so fortunate to have you in my life. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Why does my computer keep rebooting?? Every time I have a multi quote going it goes poof because my computer keeps shutting down. INNERNETS!


Hey!! You got an avatar!! I like it!! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> ME!!!  I drive my daughter to school everyday, but I hate that she HAS to ride the school bus on field trips on the crazy Houston interstate with no seat belt on.   No child is allowed to ride with their parents even if they chaperone the field trip and no parents are allowed on the school buses.


Believe me, you probably don't WANT to ride on a school bus!   I rode on one with Tessa when the bus garage had a little open house for the kindergarteners.  I don't recall them being quite so uncomfortable when I was a kid!


----------



## minnie2

Love the wristlet conference pictures!




disneylovinfamily said:


> phooey!  I was just about to look that up too.  I remember as a child that my grandfater took to to an exhibit at the MD art gallery and they had a siney animation exhibit and I just loved it.  I couldn't have been any older then 10 and I still remember that day vividly.



See we love exhibits in our house!  A few yrs ago we took the kids to a Star wars exhibit and the kids loved it.  This past summer we went to a Harry Potter one.  My kids LOVE stuff like that.  Especially when we went to King Tut!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> My mom finally sent me some pictures from her trip to Brazil where they were speaking/encouraging local men and women who minister and work so hard with their local people. My mom brought 50 wristlets that Lydia, Steph and I made and put little packets of tissues, life savers and a Bible verse in all of them. One day my mom had a special "tea" for the ladies to spoil them a little - the ladies were so grateful, they wouldnt even use their special decorative napkin, but instead folded it up and put it in their wristlet to take it home. I have been emailing with one of the ladies over there and Im going to send her a pink one for her 8 year old neice - do you think I should make her a skirt or something too? I only have a head shot of her, but she looks thin but I cant tell how tall!! I want it to be a surprise - should I just make a size 8? or should I do bigger with the elastic smaller??????
> 
> Anyways - here ya go!!
> My Mom and Sister in Law Heather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wristlets were put at each seat at the Ladies Tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom presenting the wristlets, telling them who made them and singing a song with the words from the verse - "Create in me a clean heart Oh God and renew a right spirit within me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The women used them and carried them around for the rest of the conference@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share!


Wendy, that is so wonderful that your family was able to inspire others and spread God's word.  Thank you for showing us the pictures and sharing with us.


----------



## twob4him

That is so awesome that they all love the wristlets! What a nice gesture and you can see they were very much appreciated! Great job!!

Disney buses dont have seat belts either...drives me crazy.


----------



## billwendy

Thanks Ladies!!

Anyone have any advice for that 8 year old girl size?

Has anyone ever gone to the Imagination Movers Concert? Im thinking of taking the kids - they are coming to Wilmington, DE......customs?????


----------



## woodkins

billwendy said:


> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> Anyone have any advice for that 8 year old girl size?
> 
> Has anyone ever gone to the Imagination Movers Concert? Im thinking of taking the kids - they are coming to Wilmington, DE......customs?????



My dd is 7 but is in the 80% for height and 50% for weight. What size advice are you looking for?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We now have Chef Mickeys instead of my Chef de France.  But the boys are happy  The last time we went their DS was in the full throws of autism and completely non verbal.  He use to make a sign for Mickey so going back is going to be wonderful.  

What can I make for the boys to wear?  Chef Mickey like?


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> Anyone have any advice for that 8 year old girl size?
> 
> Has anyone ever gone to the Imagination Movers Concert? Im thinking of taking the kids - they are coming to Wilmington, DE......customs?????




Do you have a picture of her you can PM/email me, especially if she is next to your mom (and you can tell me her height)?

My 8 year old is very slender and about average height.  She can wear an 8 in pants but it would need to have the adjustable waist.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> We now have Chef Mickeys instead of my Chef de France.  But the boys are happy  The last time we went their DS was in the full throws of autism and completely non verbal.  He use to make a sign for Mickey so going back is going to be wonderful.
> 
> What can I make for the boys to wear?  Chef Mickey like?



Remind me of their ages again? (I know, I should remember I'm sorry)


----------



## kidneygirl

I booked dinner at 1900 Park Fare and my DD told me she wants to wear an Anastasia dress (she's 3...she's more excited to meet Anastasia than Cinderella! She said she wants to tell Anastasia that she needs to be nice ).  For those who have made them, which patten did you use?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Remind me of their ages again? (I know, I should remember I'm sorry)



DS is 6 and DH is 45.  Don't worry we are hundreds of people with so many children on the dis.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS is 6 and DH is 45.  Don't worry we are hundreds of people with so many children on the dis.




LOL When you said "boys" I thought I'd really lost it and totally forgotten a second son!

Okay I'm gonna brainstorm....

Hand applique?  Machine applique?  NO applique?


----------



## 2cutekidz

revrob said:


> Angela, as in Ollie Girl, Angela?  I must have missed her post?  What is her ID?
> 
> Welcome!



LOL!  The one and only.  Her id is mermaidtales.  I hope she sticks around.



teresajoy said:


> I'm a little confused by the post, I'm sorry!!!
> 
> You are Ollie Girl?? You already had an account on the Dis. I remember you posting way back when! I wondered where you went!



She was praising LisaZoe's Vida's but couldn't figure out how to quote with the pictures


----------



## emcreative

After I get some prewound bobbins today, I've run out of excuses for trying Igor.  

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a video (youtube whatever) that does a good job at showing a moron like me how to do machine applique?  Particularly with my machine (Brother PE700II) would be great!!!

Thanks!


----------



## bear_mom

I need help with Halloween costumes. One dd wants to be a nurse and the other wants Felicity's blue Holiday dress http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/ProductPage.jsf/itemId/142268/itemType/TOY/webTemplateId/3/uniqueId/18/saleGroupId/154 .

Any suggestions for patterns? I looked at the commercial ones and couldn't find anything. I know for the pants for the nurse I could use the easy fit pants. 

Emily


----------



## emcreative

bear_mom said:


> I need help with Halloween costumes. One dd wants to be a nurse and the other wants Felicity's blue Holiday dress http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/ProductPage.jsf/itemId/142268/itemType/TOY/webTemplateId/3/uniqueId/18/saleGroupId/154 .
> 
> Any suggestions for patterns? I looked at the commercial ones and couldn't find anything. I know for the pants for the nurse I could use the easy fit pants.
> 
> Emily



If she wants to be a "scrubs" outfitted nurse, you could also use the sophie tunic for the top.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Why does my computer keep rebooting?? Every time I have a multi quote going it goes poof because my computer keeps shutting down. INNERNETS!


YOU HAVE AN AVATAR!!!! YIPPEEE!!!! 



billwendy said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> My mom finally sent me some pictures from her trip to Brazil where they were speaking/encouraging local men and women who minister and work so hard with their local people. My mom brought 50 wristlets that Lydia, Steph and I made and put little packets of tissues, life savers and a Bible verse in all of them. One day my mom had a special "tea" for the ladies to spoil them a little - the ladies were so grateful, they wouldnt even use their special decorative napkin, but instead folded it up and put it in their wristlet to take it home. I have been emailing with one of the ladies over there and Im going to send her a pink one for her 8 year old neice - do you think I should make her a skirt or something too? I only have a head shot of her, but she looks thin but I cant tell how tall!! I want it to be a surprise - should I just make a size 8? or should I do bigger with the elastic smaller??????
> 
> Anyways - here ya go!!
> My Mom and Sister in Law Heather



What wonderful pictures Wendy! Thank you so much for sharing! 



HeatherSue said:


> I have nothing to add to this, besides to say- I love you, my dear sister.    I'm so fortunate to have you in my life.
> !



Awww, I love you too!! 



kidneygirl said:


> I booked dinner at 1900 Park Fare and my DD told me she wants to wear an Anastasia dress (she's 3...she's more excited to meet Anastasia than Cinderella! She said she wants to tell Anastasia that she needs to be nice ).  For those who have made them, which patten did you use?



I haven't actually made one yet, but I was planning on using Carla's Precious Dress for the girls' dresses. 



2cutekidz said:


> LOL!  The one and only.  Her id is mermaidtales.  I hope she sticks around.
> 
> 
> 
> She was praising LisaZoe's Vida's but couldn't figure out how to quote with the pictures



I was confused, because when she's posted to this thread in the past, her username was Ollie Girl!. I couldn't figure out if she was Ollie Girl or someone else quoting Ollie Girl and my brain got all kerfuddled!!!   Now that I know she switched usernames, I get it! I confuse easily, don't ya know!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> After I get some prewound bobbins today, I've run out of excuses for trying Igor.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for a video (youtube whatever) that does a good job at showing a moron like me how to do machine applique?  Particularly with my machine (Brother PE700II) would be great!!!
> 
> Thanks!



Does it have a preloaded design in it?  I would start with that one first so it build confidence.  

1. Put fabric in hoop and make it taut.
2.  Attach hoop to machine
3. Put stabilizer under the fabric and hoop.  Or put stabilizer under fabric and hoop both.
4. Pull up design from the storage in machine, lower foot, press button.

APPLIQUE!  You can do it, just go slow and breath.  Start with just a small piece of fabric that you just want to practice on.

I am sure others know a lot more than me as I have only done it for 2 weeks.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> LOL When you said "boys" I thought I'd really lost it and totally forgotten a second son!
> 
> Okay I'm gonna brainstorm....
> 
> Hand applique?  Machine applique?  NO applique?



Either machine or non.  But work on your machine.  These outfits wont' even start till next weekend.


----------



## billwendy

Hi,

This is the only picture I have of the little girl - she is 8 years old - her aunt attended the conference my mom was at, and her neice just loved the wristlet - Im going to make her one, but wanted to send some other "lovin" along too - they just have so little!! Im thinking a twirl skirt or something???? Just not sure of the size!!!!!!





Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the only picture I have of the little girl - she is 8 years old - her aunt attended the conference my mom was at, and her neice just loved the wristlet - Im going to make her one, but wanted to send some other "lovin" along too - they just have so little!! Im thinking a twirl skirt or something???? Just not sure of the size!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!



Total guess, but she does look like she might be built like my Hannah.  Her measurements are:



Hannah:
Top of Shoulder to knee = 27
Chest=24 (under armpit all the way around)
Waist= 22.5
Hip=25
 She's 50 inches tall and from the top of her shoulder to her knee is 27.5 inches.


What I have always wondered, though, is if you could leave an opening in the inside of the waistband on the skirt (sewing the edges of course), and make your own "adjustable elastic" with a button and buttonholes?  Hmm...

You also may want to think about a Sophie tunic if you're scared on sizing, they are very forgiving!


----------



## emcreative

So my younger two girls have decided they want to be 

Isabella(Hannah)





and 

Vanessa Doofenshmirtz (Lizzie)









Any suggestions on these costumes?  Patterns, etc? Is Vanessa's outfit pleather?!?!   LOL Anyone know how to make a gigantic pink hairbow?

ps- I was going to make the boys Harry Potter and Draco since Draykey is getting round black Harry Potter glasses (real glasses!) any day now, but now I'm thinking I have to make them Phineas and Ferb.  What do you think?


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the only picture I have of the little girl - she is 8 years old - her aunt attended the conference my mom was at, and her neice just loved the wristlet - Im going to make her one, but wanted to send some other "lovin" along too - they just have so little!! Im thinking a twirl skirt or something???? Just not sure of the size!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!



I gave my sister a bunch of clothes to take to some women in Brazil once and I'm pretty sure the people in that village anyway were quite small in size.  I'll bet she's quite small and thin but it would be a good idea to make the skirt a longer length.  Elastic can really fit a big range.  I make skirts for two sisters to share and one has a waist about 3 inches bigger than the other and they both manage to fit in the same size elastic skirt.  



emcreative said:


> So my younger two girls have decided they want to be
> 
> Isabella(Hannah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Vanessa Doofenshmirtz (Lizzie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on these costumes?  Patterns, etc? Is Vanessa's outfit pleather?!?!   LOL Anyone know how to make a gigantic pink hairbow?
> 
> ps- I was going to make the boys Harry Potter and Draco since Draykey is getting round black Harry Potter glasses (real glasses!) any day now, but now I'm thinking I have to make them Phineas and Ferb.  What do you think?



I'm thinking Phineas and Ferb would be pretty cute since that is how we know them anyway. 

Maroo is writing up a report about a very magical experience Lucas had on his wish trip.  Many of you may know him since he was a Big Give recipient.  You seriously have to CHECK OUT THIS MAGIC MOMENT WISH TRIP REPORT BY MAROO!! I tear up just linking you there.  So amazing. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2279281


----------



## 2cutekidz

bear_mom said:


> I need help with Halloween costumes. One dd wants to be a nurse and the other wants Felicity's blue Holiday dress http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/ProductPage.jsf/itemId/142268/itemType/TOY/webTemplateId/3/uniqueId/18/saleGroupId/154 .
> 
> Any suggestions for patterns? I looked at the commercial ones and couldn't find anything. I know for the pants for the nurse I could use the easy fit pants.
> 
> Emily



We were just at Joanns today and saw a Simplicity pttern and DD said "look, I can dress like an AG doll for Halloween".

http://www.simplicity.com/p-1992-costumes.aspx

I know I've seen a scrubs pattern too...

http://www.simplicity.com/p-1961-costumes.aspx



teresajoy said:


> YOU HAVE AN AVATAR!!!! YIPPEEE!!!!
> I was confused, because when she's posted to this thread in the past, her username was Ollie Girl!. I couldn't figure out if she was Ollie Girl or someone else quoting Ollie Girl and my brain got all kerfuddled!!!   Now that I know she switched usernames, I get it! I confuse easily, don't ya know!



You're such a goof  I forgot she had posted on here before - possible she forgot her password and couldn't post under Ollie Girl


----------



## princessmom29

MouseTriper said:


> *Who here has issues with their young children riding school buses on field trips due to the fact that most buses do NOT have seatbelts of any kind????*



I don't b/c of the way school busses are made. they are designed with padded seats to absorb impacts so that kids as safe as they can be without them, and the rationale is that in an emergency situation like a fire or the bus flooding it would be almost impossible for a couple of anults to get 50 little kids unbuckled and off the bus. Kids under about 8 tend to panic and not be able to get themselves out. Also, most poeple are aware of school busses in traffic, and our drivers undergo extensive trainiing. There have been 2 bus accidents here in the last 5 years, and only 1 minor injury and that was to an adult on the bus.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Juliet stuck a Mickeyt sticker to the center of the Mickey head on the bodice of her Minnie Dot dress - it got washed they wayI got the sticker off but the sticky residue is still there! I am tkaking the girls to get their pics in these dresses tonight at 720pm - any quick easy non staining - non-destroying ways to get the residue off of flannel backed black satin?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You got an Avatar!! I love it!


Hehe.. thanks. 



emcreative said:


> This isn't quite the same, but also something cool for ya' there in New Orleans!
> 
> http://www.noma.org/dreams.html
> 
> *Dreams Come True: Art of the Classic Fairy Tales from the Walt Disney Studio
> November 15, 2009 - March 14, 2010*


Yay! Thanks Marah. You made my day. Think of all the beautiful pictures I can take. I need to get my camera fixed before this! 



billwendy said:


>


Thanks for sharing. How awesome! They all looked so thrilled to be there.



kimmylaj said:


> i just saw this and i think i am going to get tickets to this instead of disney on ice.  i promise to take lots of pics. of course if anyone wants to come visit me in ny.....


Me me me! 


HeatherSue said:


> I took both kids to the dentist yesterday- no cavities!  But, the funny part is that we found out that Tessa's 4 front teeth on the top are all loose!  The dentist thinks she'll lose them all at about the same time!  I'm wondering if we'll have some toothless grins on our Disney trip photopass!
> 
> 
> Hey!! You got an avatar!! I like it!!


Yes, I never really noticed I didn't have one until everyone kept saying Benita didn't have one! 

That will be one big toothless grin! 



billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever gone to the Imagination Movers Concert? Im thinking of taking the kids - they are coming to Wilmington, DE......customs?????


I've tried getting Hannah to like the Imagination Movers because they are from New Orleans and have performed here quite a bit. She does not like them at all!  
Hope you guys have a good time. 



emcreative said:


> After I get some prewound bobbins today, I've run out of excuses for trying Igor.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for a video (youtube whatever) that does a good job at showing a moron like me how to do machine applique?  Particularly with my machine (Brother PE700II) would be great!!!
> 
> Thanks!


 Here are 2 tutorials that I like. One of them is from Julie's(JuJu here on the boards) site.
http://www.designsbyjuju.com/applique.aspx
http://www.lynniepinnie.com/applique.htm



teresajoy said:


> YOU HAVE AN AVATAR!!!! YIPPEEE!!!!


 



emcreative said:


> Any suggestions on these costumes?  Patterns, etc? Is Vanessa's outfit pleather?!?!   LOL Anyone know how to make a gigantic pink hairbow?
> 
> ps- I was going to make the boys Harry Potter and Draco since Draykey is getting round black Harry Potter glasses (real glasses!) any day now, but now I'm thinking I have to make them Phineas and Ferb.  What do you think?


Did you see Chasing Fireflies Hedgewig(orwhatever the little owl is called) costume?? It is so cute.




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Juliet stuck a Mickeyt sticker to the center of the Mickey head on the bodice of her Minnie Dot dress - it got washed they wayI got the sticker off but the sticky residue is still there! I am tkaking the girls to get their pics in these dresses tonight at 720pm - any quick easy non staining - non-destroying ways to get the residue off of flannel backed black satin?


Have you tried soaking it in oxyclean?? I love that stuff and use it alot. Hold your nose while you use it though. It is strong stuff!
I would suggest murphy oil soap too. That gets out alot of stuff. Goo gone would probably work too, but I'd test it on a scrap before using it on the dresss. I hope you can get it out! How frustrating!!! 
My DD stuck a sticker on the inside of our window right after we got our windows tinted. I thought the tinting was on the outside, so I left it.. well now it won't come off. Stickers are bad!


----------



## emcreative

*HELP!!!!*

Using Igor, and everything was going fine. Then, the needle suddenly bent. It's the needle that came with the machine and even my husband can't loosen the screw that holds the needle in. 1. Why did this bend suddenly 2. suggestions for removing needle?


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> Let me open it up and see how I did it. I think I just clicked on the font I wanted from the drop down menu.



Thanks; I was trying to get a Disney font in; I'll import one into my computers true type and see if it comes up that way.  I appreciate it!



*Toadstool* said:


> Why does my computer keep rebooting?? Every time I have a multi quote going it goes poof because my computer keeps shutting down. INNERNETS!


Don't know, but love the avatar!


billwendy said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> My mom finally sent me some pictures from her trip to Brazil where they were speaking/encouraging local men and women who minister and work so hard with their local people. My mom brought 50 wristlets that Lydia, Steph and I made and put little packets of tissues, life savers and a Bible verse in all of them. One day my mom had a special "tea" for the ladies to spoil them a little - the ladies were so grateful, they wouldnt even use their special decorative napkin, but instead folded it up and put it in their wristlet to take it home. I have been emailing with one of the ladies over there and Im going to send her a pink one for her 8 year old neice - do you think I should make her a skirt or something too? I only have a head shot of her, but she looks thin but I cant tell how tall!! I want it to be a surprise - should I just make a size 8? or should I do bigger with the elastic smaller??????
> 
> Anyways - here ya go!!
> My Mom and Sister in Law Heather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wristlets were put at each seat at the Ladies Tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share!


Thank you for sharing that; what a wonderful gesture and it certainly appears they were very appreciated.  I agree that a below knee skirt w/ elastic would fit an awful lot of girls.  What a sweet thing to do; she'll love the surprise.


MinnieVanMom said:


> We now have Chef Mickeys instead of my Chef de France.  But the boys are happy  The last time we went their DS was in the full throws of autism and completely non verbal.  He use to make a sign for Mickey so going back is going to be wonderful.
> 
> What can I make for the boys to wear?  Chef Mickey like?


I've seen machine applique designs for the chef mickey head.  What I'm planning to do (but you can use it if ya want) is to do a bowling shirt for DS w/ black in the center placket and collar, red for the outside and sleeves, and a white center in the back w/ the chef mickey applique (i think)  For DH and I i'll probably just applique chef mickey heads


emcreative said:


> After I get some prewound bobbins today, I've run out of excuses for trying Igor.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for a video (youtube whatever) that does a good job at showing a moron like me how to do machine applique?  Particularly with my machine (Brother PE700II) would be great!!!
> 
> Thanks!



try this link:
http://www.embroiderylibraryprojects.com
you can just click on free videos and select applique; they have lots of video tutes for all kinds of things.


emcreative said:


> So my younger two girls have decided they want to be
> 
> Isabella(Hannah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Vanessa Doofenshmirtz (Lizzie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on these costumes?  Patterns, etc? Is Vanessa's outfit pleather?!?!   LOL Anyone know how to make a gigantic pink hairbow?
> 
> ps- I was going to make the boys Harry Potter and Draco since Draykey is getting round black Harry Potter glasses (real glasses!) any day now, but now I'm thinking I have to make them Phineas and Ferb.  What do you think?


OK, Harry Potter would be super cute; but oh my gosh, Phineas and Ferb would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> *HELP!!!!*
> 
> Using Igor, and everything was going fine. Then, the needle suddenly bent. It's the needle that came with the machine and even my husband can't loosen the screw that holds the needle in. 1. Why did this bend suddenly 2. suggestions for removing needle?


Make sure the thread isn't getting caught anywhere. On my machine there is a big piece of metal right on top of where the thread is and if it gets caught there it will sometimes break the needle. The machine should have came with a tiny little screw driver for unscrewing the screw. I use a penny because it is easier to unscrew with that in a small tight space. Also.. if your thread gets wrapped around where the spoolcap is that will also cause your thread to either break or break your needle. I am now embroidering without the spool cap and having less problems with that.
Hope you have more needles! I change my needle ALOT when embroidering.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oh no. My siggy picture went poof.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Make sure the thread isn't getting caught anywhere. On my machine there is a big piece of metal right on top of where the thread is and if it gets caught there it will sometimes break the needle. The machine should have came with a tiny little screw driver for unscrewing the screw. I use a penny because it is easier to unscrew with that in a small tight space. Also.. if your thread gets wrapped around where the spoolcap is that will also cause your thread to either break or break your needle. I am now embroidering without the spool cap and having less problems with that.
> Hope you have more needles! I change my needle ALOT when embroidering.


'

Thanks Kira

Luckily it came with extra needles (I have some for my sewing machine, too, but I haven't seen if they take the same kind).  It did also come with a screwdriver but it didn't work!  The Husband is a massively big man (6'6") and he couldn't get it to budge.  Then he tried a pair of pliers...NOTHING!  Finally, he got out a different screwdriver and now it's replaced and (knock on wood) working fine.

I thought y'all might get a chuckle out of this.  I was hoping for my first embroidery it would say "Thanks" and I would give it to The Husband for letting me get the machine.  Well, the needle broke halfway through, and I didn't want to replace the material and all that in case it was just gonna break again...so I picked a design at random for him that didn't require a thread change.

Voila...my first masterpiece, which yes, just like the amazingly badeyeglasses case I gave to my husband as a "gift" so he'll have to keep it together.

LOL!!!!






And now that I have proven myself "Queen of the Craptastical!" everyone should have to post their mess ups from now on!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sapper383 said:


> AARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH..........not sure if you remember but my DD4 asked for a Disney Faries Dress for our Trip. Well i got the Simplicity pattern and I thought it looked hard but I had lots of encouragement from lots of you dissers....well, material arrived, pre washed it all and then cut out my pieces.....then it all went to pot.....
> 
> Had to aske Mother inlaw for help and i think this is where it got worse.......it's now 12.40am here and I have decided to call it a night....MIL went about an hour ago and we only compleated the bodice, well twice, the first one was compleatly wrong
> 
> Why oh why did I prommise DD that I would make her a dress for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
> 
> I'm sticking with CarlaC in the future



I have the pattern.  If you tell me which one your working on and where your at, I'll give you a hand. 



billwendy said:


> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> Anyone have any advice for that 8 year old girl size?
> 
> Has anyone ever gone to the Imagination Movers Concert? Im thinking of taking the kids - they are coming to Wilmington, DE......customs?????



Where are they going to be in DE? Kirsta and I saw them when they played in the Disney Studios. I thought they were pretty good. Kirsta enjoyed them and likes to watch them from time to time.


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> '
> 
> Thanks Kira
> 
> Luckily it came with extra needles (I have some for my sewing machine, too, but I haven't seen if they take the same kind).  It did also come with a screwdriver but it didn't work!  The Husband is a massively big man (6'6") and he couldn't get it to budge.  Then he tried a pair of pliers...NOTHING!  Finally, he got out a different screwdriver and now it's replaced and (knock on wood) working fine.
> 
> I thought y'all might get a chuckle out of this.  I was hoping for my first embroidery it would say "Thanks" and I would give it to The Husband for letting me get the machine.  Well, the needle broke halfway through, and I didn't want to replace the material and all that in case it was just gonna break again...so I picked a design at random for him that didn't require a thread change.
> 
> Voila...my first masterpiece, which yes, just like the amazingly badeyeglasses case I gave to my husband as a "gift" so he'll have to keep it together.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I have proven myself "Queen of the Craptastical!" everyone should have to post their mess ups from now on!


Yay pink! Don't worry.. you'll mess up many more times. I'm sure of it.. Hehe.. Embroidery machines are fickle things it seems. I've been using mine for about 4 years, and I still have needles breaking and stuff like that.


----------



## bear_mom

2cutekidz said:


> We were just at Joanns today and saw a Simplicity pttern and DD said "look, I can dress like an AG doll for Halloween".
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-1992-costumes.aspx
> 
> I know I've seen a scrubs pattern too...
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-1961-costumes.aspx




Thanks for the suggestion - I missed the Felicity one when looking at patterns. I saw the scrub one too, it only goes up to a size a 4 and my dd is 10 (a very small 10 year old, but she would still need a size 8 or so).

I may use the Tunic for the top and Easy Fit for the bottoms for the scrubs. 

Emily


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.


----------



## Sapper383

HeatherSue said:


> Awww...I'm sorry   Commercial patterns are pure evil. I askeered of them now.





ireland_nicole said:


> It will be ok, the hardest part is done. hugs to ya.  fwiw, I've learned through much trial and error that involving my MIL is always, always a very bad idea indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovesdumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the rest of it isn't too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry you are having a bad sewing day and empathize with you.  Just go to bed and wake up refreshed and ready to try again.  Relax, you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princessmom29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one are you doing?? Mabye if you tell me what you are having trouble with I can help. I can't guarntee I'll be of any use, but mine came out wearable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SallyfromDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pattern.  If you tell me which one your working on and where your at, I'll give you a hand.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support. I started sewing at 8am this morning and to my delight the rest of the dress was much easier. I had to pop out to but extra material....I wasted loads in my trial and errors last night..
> 
> Anyway after saying that I would never ever make one again because it is too hard....I take it back, theis one has definatly been trial and error but I do think it would be easier to make a second one...........not that I'm in any rush
> 
> I do need to make the wings, Ive cut them all out, so I will sew them tomorrow.
> 
> I have also made DS super Sleuth t-shirt, he loves it and I'm pretty pleased....thanks again to Heather
> 
> I still need to compleat DD Little einstines dress and than I will be all set to leave on Thursday for POR
> 
> Thanks again guys you are all sooo kind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper383

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.



These are all so lovely....my fav has to be the lilo and stitch outfits....your sooooo clever.


----------



## bear_mom

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.



Those are all so great!

Emily


----------



## busy mommy

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.



Great job!


----------



## busy mommy

I made a Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I freaked out a little when I printed out the pattern.  The sleeves had nine pieces to tape together.  Once I put the sleeve pieces together, the dress went together very quickly.
I made the top out of some of the fabric I used for Maddie's Cinderella Vida.  Abbie has agreed to coordinate with Maddie for 1900 PF and a few other times.  I have agreed to take what I can get.




And here is a picture of Maddie.  She wanted a "cheerleader dress like Abbie's "  and I didn't want to spend $50, so this is what she got.  she loves it!


----------



## VBAndrea

emcreative said:


> '
> 
> Thanks Kira
> 
> Luckily it came with extra needles (I have some for my sewing machine, too, but I haven't seen if they take the same kind).  It did also come with a screwdriver but it didn't work!  The Husband is a massively big man (6'6") and he couldn't get it to budge.  Then he tried a pair of pliers...NOTHING!  Finally, he got out a different screwdriver and now it's replaced and (knock on wood) working fine.
> 
> I thought y'all might get a chuckle out of this.  I was hoping for my first embroidery it would say "Thanks" and I would give it to The Husband for letting me get the machine.  Well, the needle broke halfway through, and I didn't want to replace the material and all that in case it was just gonna break again...so I picked a design at random for him that didn't require a thread change.
> 
> Voila...my first masterpiece, which yes, just like the amazingly badeyeglasses case I gave to my husband as a "gift" so he'll have to keep it together.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I have proven myself "Queen of the Craptastical!" everyone should have to post their mess ups from now on!



Not at all a mess up -- rather a very lovely practice piece  But I do have to ask, were you really going to give your dh a *pink* thanks?

I couldn't get a screw out on my machine (even ended breaking the tip of the screwdriver that came with the machine) but dh got it using a screw driver tip held by a vice grip.  So if your dh isn't around, think vice grips.



disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.


Wow!  You've been really busy appliqueing.  Your kids have a fabulous Disney wardrobe.  The red, white and black Mickey and Minnies are my favorite.



busy mommy said:


> I made a Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I freaked out a little when I printed out the pattern.  The sleeves had nine pieces to tape together.  Once I put the sleeve pieces together, the dress went together very quickly.
> I made the top out of some of the fabric I used for Maddie's Cinderella Vida.  Abbie has agreed to coordinate with Maddie for 1900 PF and a few other times.  I have agreed to take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Maddie.  She wanted a "cheerleader dress like Abbie's "  and I didn't want to spend $50, so this is what she got.  she loves it!


What a cute cheerleader!!!  

But more than anything please share how you did the elastic in the sleeves of the peasant shirt.  Carla may have it in her instructions, but I haven't read through every detail yet.  I love those sleeves and want to do some like that but I'm clueless.  Did you use bias tape to thread the elastic through?  That was the only way I thought it possible.  The shirt turned out great and I like the fabrics and how great that your girls will now coordinate


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.


Ok, that is just amazing and I will look for you and your family in the parks.  I love it all and just admire you mad skilz.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

busy mommy said:


> I made a Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I freaked out a little when I printed out the pattern.  The sleeves had nine pieces to tape together.  Once I put the sleeve pieces together, the dress went together very quickly.
> I made the top out of some of the fabric I used for Maddie's Cinderella Vida.  Abbie has agreed to coordinate with Maddie for 1900 PF and a few other times.  I have agreed to take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Maddie.  She wanted a "cheerleader dress like Abbie's "  and I didn't want to spend $50, so this is what she got.  she loves it!


I love the peasant top.  It looks super!  Wicked good on an easy and inexpensive cheer outfit.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, that is just amazing and I will look for you and your family in the parks.  I love it all and just admire you mad skilz.



Thanks so much and if you see, me, come say hi!  I love to meet other disers!


----------



## mirandag819

Those of you with Hobby Lobby's.... There is a fabric I am trying to find, and none of my Hobby Lobby's have it anymore... I got it a few months ago....it is a Hobby Lobby exclusive brand (I think)....and I am having no luck finding it online. I have the info from some scraps it says it is Brother Sister Design Studios B-16 CEL-L The fabric is the green on green polka dots from this outfit: 






I want this fabric for like 3 different outfits I have in my head. Does anyone still have any of this at their Hobby Lobby and want to be my hero????


----------



## revrob

busy mommy said:


> I made a Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I freaked out a little when I printed out the pattern.  The sleeves had nine pieces to tape together.  Once I put the sleeve pieces together, the dress went together very quickly.
> I made the top out of some of the fabric I used for Maddie's Cinderella Vida.  Abbie has agreed to coordinate with Maddie for 1900 PF and a few other times.  I have agreed to take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Maddie.  She wanted a "cheerleader dress like Abbie's "  and I didn't want to spend $50, so this is what she got.  she loves it!


Love the Molly - and that cheerleader dress is VERY cute!  I've got to get started on a cheerleader outfit for my daughter to wear to my son's football games.  Don't know why I can't get motivated to just do it!


----------



## abc123mom

billwendy said:


> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> Anyone have any advice for that 8 year old girl size?
> 
> Has anyone ever gone to the Imagination Movers Concert? Im thinking of taking the kids - they are coming to Wilmington, DE......customs?????



We are going to see the Movers on Oct. 25th...just two days before we head to Disney.  Our kids all love them and so do we.  We have great seats and can't wait to enjoy the show together!


----------



## busy mommy

VBAndrea said:


> But more than anything please share how you did the elastic in the sleeves of the peasant shirt.  Carla may have it in her instructions, but I haven't read through every detail yet.  I love those sleeves and want to do some like that but I'm clueless.  Did you use bias tape to thread the elastic through?  That was the only way I thought it possible.  The shirt turned out great and I like the fabrics and how great that your girls will now coordinate



I could never have done the sleeves without very clear instructions and pictures.  You are correct.  Bias tape sewn inside the sleeves for the elastic.  This pattern is great.  I am getting ready to cut out a few more very soon.  I am going to make a few more for Abbie and then I can't wait to try this out on Maddie, too.


----------



## mirandag819

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.



Wow those are all amazing! I don't know how you do it. The HS outfits are completely to die for! I LOVE THEM! I hope you all have a great trip!


----------



## woodkins

disneylovinfamily said:


>



Love that Minnie with the star glasses! Looks like your kids will have a great time and will be a hit with the characters for sure


----------



## billwendy

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.



These sets re AMAZING!!! I love Lilo and Stitch the best! Great job!



busy mommy said:


> I made a Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I freaked out a little when I printed out the pattern.  The sleeves had nine pieces to tape together.  Once I put the sleeve pieces together, the dress went together very quickly.
> I made the top out of some of the fabric I used for Maddie's Cinderella Vida.  Abbie has agreed to coordinate with Maddie for 1900 PF and a few other times.  I have agreed to take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Maddie.  She wanted a "cheerleader dress like Abbie's "  and I didn't want to spend $50, so this is what she got.  she loves it!




Love it!! Cant wait to see the girls together! Does Abbie like the style, or is this a Disney Only pattern????


----------



## karebear1

OMG People!! Have you heard about the changes coming to the MK in the next 2 years?? BIG TIME STUFF!!  I'm really excited about this!

From Allearsnet and the D23 convention that is going on right now....

« Recap of D23 Expo Day 1 | Main 

NEWS! D23 Expo - Day 3
by Debra Martin Koma
AllEars® Senior Editor

OK, OK, I know I said I'd write a Day 2 recap, and it's coming, I promise... but we have breaking news from TODAY.

And when the news breaks, the news breaks!

So, what's so important?

Well, today, at a presentation I attended just a little more than two hours ago, Jay Rasulo, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, Chairman, made some really exciting announcements that I wanted to share right away!

First, the rumored expansion of Walt Disney World's Fantasyland is TRUE!

They are going to be more than doubling the size of Fantasyland and adding a number of
amazing new attractions.

The down side? Toontown is going to go away. Completely. Although the Imagineers have said they are going to try to save Goofy's Barnstormer somehow... they're just not sure how yet.

Based on Rasulo's presentation, and a press conference I attended afterward with several Imagineers and Rasulo as well, here are some of the major features of the expansion:

-- A country chateau where Cinderella lives with her stepmother and stepsisters, where you'll see her transform.
-- An area for Sleeping Beauty, in which you can make birthday cards for Aurora's Sweet 16 birthday party and give them to her.
-- Beast's Castle, which will house a 552-seat restaurant that is counter service by day, table service by night. The castle will have three areas, including the "West Wing", in which you will be able to see the Beast's private antechamber and the rose with dropping petals, featured in the animated film, Beauty and the Beast.
-- An "under the sea with Ariel" attraction, like the new Little Mermaid attraction in Disneyland, only with a completely different queue area.
--Expanded Dumbo -- Basically two Dumbo rides, and NO queue. Instead, there will be a 3-Ring Circus interactive play area with bleachers for adults, so that you can have fun while you wait for your "feather" to be called so that you can ride.
-- Pixie Hollow, which will be a second phase of the expansion, will eventually join the rest of Fantasyland.

Construction on the first phase of the expansion is expected to start soon, and, according to the Imagineers, impact on guests and existing attractions in Fantasyland should be minimal. The new areas should be completed by 2012, with the second phase following in 2013.

The second biggest announcement came as a good news/bad news thing.

The bad news? Star Tours in Disneyland is going to close in October 2010.

The good news? A whole new Star Tours, in 3D, will open in 2011!

The new attraction will feature scenes like the Pod Race in The Phantom Menace.

Although it was unclear when Star Tours in Walt Disney World will close, it, too, will be 
receiving the new makeover.

For the official press release on this and other remarks Rasulo made today at the D23
Expo, as well as some artist renderings, check out our Disney News Blog HERE.

I'll be back more later with a recap of Day 2 and 3!

VIDEO OF THE ANNOUNCEMENT AND THE NEW STAR WARS ANNOUNCEMENT:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08W5Os-Wnj0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jQaHgsKhQ4 



So..... what do ya think??  Huh- huh????


----------



## busy mommy

billwendy said:


> Love it!! Cant wait to see the girls together! Does Abbie like the style, or is this a Disney Only pattern????



Thanks!  Abbie does like this pattern and says she will wear it as long as she can pick out the fabric.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I am soooooo exicited about the fantasyland announcement.  I told DH we should have another baby so "she" would be little to enjoy it.  I wasshot down  and told Roseanna will still enjoy it.  She will be 9 or 10 when it opens and I am sure she will still love it but by then some of the believing magic will be gone.  Well I can't wait!


----------



## mirandag819

disneylovinfamily said:


> I am soooooo exicited about the fantasyland announcement.  I told DH we should have another baby so "she" would be little to enjoy it.  I wasshot down  and told Roseanna will still enjoy it.  She will be 9 or 10 when it opens and I am sure she will still love it but by then some of the believing magic will be gone.  Well I can't wait!



HAHA the first thing I thought was.... hmmm I wonder if Taylor will still believe in the magic and think it is all real then. She will be 6 or 7 (depending if it is early of late 2012....hopefully she still will.... if not maybe I need another girl too! It sounds wonderful... my first thought when I heard it was awww I will miss Minnie's house, but after watching the video I think it will be fabulous.... man now there will be another super super hard ADR to get in a few years!


----------



## NaeNae

Does anyone know when they are going to close Toontown?  My granddaughters are really going to be upset if they loose Goofy's Barnstormer roller coaster.  That is all DGD3 talks about every day.  She was just barely tall enough to ride it last Feb.  She rode it twice but was so scared.  She says she is going to ride it when we go back.

Also what's going to happen to Mickey Mouse?  Where are they going to move him to when they do away with Toontown?


----------



## teresajoy

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.



These are so cute! That Jungle Book one is still one of my favorites! And, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Holllywood Minnie!!! That is so cute! 



busy mommy said:


> I made a Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I freaked out a little when I printed out the pattern.  The sleeves had nine pieces to tape together.  Once I put the sleeve pieces together, the dress went together very quickly.
> I made the top out of some of the fabric I used for Maddie's Cinderella Vida.  Abbie has agreed to coordinate with Maddie for 1900 PF and a few other times.  I have agreed to take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Maddie.  She wanted a "cheerleader dress like Abbie's "  and I didn't want to spend $50, so this is what she got.  she loves it!



The Molly turned out great!!! I'm glad she has agreed to coordinate!!! Arminda is still fully into the dress up at Disney. She wants to be Drizella at 1900 park Fare. i asked if she just wanted a Drizella like outfit, but she wants the costume.   Lyddie will be Anastasia. That is if I get busy! 



karebear1 said:


> OMG People!! Have you heard about the changes coming to the MK in the next 2 years?? BIG TIME STUFF!!  I'm really excited about this!
> 
> From Allearsnet and the D23 convention that is going on right now....
> 
> « Recap of D23 Expo Day 1 | Main
> 
> NEWS! D23 Expo - Day 3
> by Debra Martin Koma
> AllEars® Senior Editor
> 
> OK, OK, I know I said I'd write a Day 2 recap, and it's coming, I promise... but we have breaking news from TODAY.
> 
> And when the news breaks, the news breaks!
> 
> So, what's so important?
> 
> Well, today, at a presentation I attended just a little more than two hours ago, Jay Rasulo, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, Chairman, made some really exciting announcements that I wanted to share right away!
> 
> First, the rumored expansion of Walt Disney World's Fantasyland is TRUE!
> 
> They are going to be more than doubling the size of Fantasyland and adding a number of
> amazing new attractions.
> 
> The down side? Toontown is going to go away. Completely. Although the Imagineers have said they are going to try to save Goofy's Barnstormer somehow... they're just not sure how yet.
> 
> Based on Rasulo's presentation, and a press conference I attended afterward with several Imagineers and Rasulo as well, here are some of the major features of the expansion:
> 
> -- A country chateau where Cinderella lives with her stepmother and stepsisters, where you'll see her transform.
> -- An area for Sleeping Beauty, in which you can make birthday cards for Aurora's Sweet 16 birthday party and give them to her.
> -- Beast's Castle, which will house a 552-seat restaurant that is counter service by day, table service by night. The castle will have three areas, including the "West Wing", in which you will be able to see the Beast's private antechamber and the rose with dropping petals, featured in the animated film, Beauty and the Beast.
> -- An "under the sea with Ariel" attraction, like the new Little Mermaid attraction in Disneyland, only with a completely different queue area.
> --Expanded Dumbo -- Basically two Dumbo rides, and NO queue. Instead, there will be a 3-Ring Circus interactive play area with bleachers for adults, so that you can have fun while you wait for your "feather" to be called so that you can ride.
> -- Pixie Hollow, which will be a second phase of the expansion, will eventually join the rest of Fantasyland.
> 
> Construction on the first phase of the expansion is expected to start soon, and, according to the Imagineers, impact on guests and existing attractions in Fantasyland should be minimal. The new areas should be completed by 2012, with the second phase following in 2013.
> 
> The second biggest announcement came as a good news/bad news thing.
> 
> The bad news? Star Tours in Disneyland is going to close in October 2010.
> 
> The good news? A whole new Star Tours, in 3D, will open in 2011!
> 
> The new attraction will feature scenes like the Pod Race in The Phantom Menace.
> 
> Although it was unclear when Star Tours in Walt Disney World will close, it, too, will be
> receiving the new makeover.
> 
> For the official press release on this and other remarks Rasulo made today at the D23
> Expo, as well as some artist renderings, check out our Disney News Blog HERE.
> 
> I'll be back more later with a recap of Day 2 and 3!
> 
> VIDEO OF THE ANNOUNCEMENT AND THE NEW STAR WARS ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08W5Os-Wnj0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jQaHgsKhQ4
> 
> 
> 
> So..... what do ya think??  Huh- huh????



Oh my goodness!!!! I'm so ESITED!!!!! I will be a little sad to see Tunetown gone. My girls really like it for some reason. BUT this is SOOOO much better!!!!  ARIEL???!!!! AN ARIEL ride!!!!! OH MY OH MY OH MY!!! It's about TIME!!! Now, what can we do to get them to take out those stupid racecars!?!  



disneylovinfamily said:


> She will be 9 or 10 when it opens and I am sure she will still love it but by then some of the believing magic will be gone.  Well I can't wait!



Once you get to Disney, everyone still believes!!!  I do!!!


----------



## mirandag819

NaeNae said:


> Does anyone know when they are going to close Toontown?  My granddaughters are really going to be upset if they loose Goofy's Barnstormer roller coaster.  That is all DGD3 talks about every day.  She was just barely tall enough to ride it last Feb.  She rode it twice but was so scared.  She says she is going to ride it when we go back.
> 
> Also what's going to happen to Mickey Mouse?  Where are they going to move him to when they do away with Toontown?



I think Goofy's rollercoaster is the one thing they said they were going to try to keep... it is still on the blueprints, but it "might" get re-themed, I don't think they have decided that yet. 

Mickey and Minnie will have meet and greets near the entrance from what I have read.


----------



## billwendy

Oh no!!!!! WHere will Minnie's beloved sewing machine go????????

Post your Minnie Sewing Machine Pictures!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.


WOW!!! Love those!  Love the Lilo Vida!  Love the AK, the Mickey, the DHS, ....love them all!!!!!



busy mommy said:


> I made a Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I freaked out a little when I printed out the pattern.  The sleeves had nine pieces to tape together.  Once I put the sleeve pieces together, the dress went together very quickly.
> I made the top out of some of the fabric I used for Maddie's Cinderella Vida.  Abbie has agreed to coordinate with Maddie for 1900 PF and a few other times.  I have agreed to take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Maddie.  She wanted a "cheerleader dress like Abbie's "  and I didn't want to spend $50, so this is what she got.  she loves it!


That Molly came out great!  Love the cheerleader too.  I bought my DD(10) a Simplicity pattern to make a cheerleader costume for Halloween but I'm not looking forward to it.....



teresajoy said:


> Once you get to Disney, everyone still believes!!!  I do!!!


My youngest 2 never believed the characters were real-I don't know why but they just didn't.  I had to tell them NOT to tell their older sister.  She was 8 when she figured out that Pooh was just a person in a costume.  I was really worried that some of the magic would be gone on our next trip but was relieved in the airport when she starting drawing pictures for the Pooh characters to give them at our CP breakfast.


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.


Oh Gosh I love all of these, my faves, I think are the red and black mickey's, the DHS and the Ohana outfits!


busy mommy said:


> I made a Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I freaked out a little when I printed out the pattern.  The sleeves had nine pieces to tape together.  Once I put the sleeve pieces together, the dress went together very quickly.
> I made the top out of some of the fabric I used for Maddie's Cinderella Vida.  Abbie has agreed to coordinate with Maddie for 1900 PF and a few other times.  I have agreed to take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Maddie.  She wanted a "cheerleader dress like Abbie's "  and I didn't want to spend $50, so this is what she got.  she loves it!


Love em both; great job!


mirandag819 said:


> Those of you with Hobby Lobby's.... There is a fabric I am trying to find, and none of my Hobby Lobby's have it anymore... I got it a few months ago....it is a Hobby Lobby exclusive brand (I think)....and I am having no luck finding it online. I have the info from some scraps it says it is Brother Sister Design Studios B-16 CEL-L The fabric is the green on green polka dots from this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this fabric for like 3 different outfits I have in my head. Does anyone still have any of this at their Hobby Lobby and want to be my hero????


Miranda;
I know we still have the flowers at all 3 of our Hobby Lobby's here; I can run around and check on the green Monday when they open; how much do you need?  And do you want me to check back with you or just pick it up for you if they have it?
Nicole


----------



## ibesue

fairygoodmother said:


> May I please ask you to pray for our whole town??
> 
> We just received word that one of the teachers at one of our high schools passed away in his sleep last night.  He didn't show up for work today and couldn't be reached, which prompted a visit to his home.
> 
> He was 29 years old, a math teacher and football coach at Enochs High School.  Enochs has only been around for 3 years, and he was there since the beginning. (They graduated their first senior class last year.  When the school began, there were only freshman and sophomores and they were like family.)
> 
> Please pray for the students, faculty, and staff at Enochs HS.  We have 6 high schools in town, and you can imagine that this will impact all of them in some way.



I know I am late on this, but prayers being sent.



LisaZoe said:


> Here are some of the new (or new variations) creations for me:
> 
> I did a similar Alice dress in the past but loved the idea of adding the Mad Hatter on the back. The dress for an older sister has the appliques reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't done an Aurora Vida yet?!?  I'm really pleased with how this one came out especially the Fairy Godmothers on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with how this set came out. Again I did a variation of the Emma top, this time just rounding the back panels. I have been wanting to do decoupage jeans again but not the same as I'd done in the past. I really like how well the Old Witch looks against the patches. I was worried she'd be lost on their but I think it works.



 As always, they are wonderful! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Another drive-by post by Kristine....sorry ladies and Tom!
> 
> Has anyone been successful in finding white ankle socks (not athletic ones...pretty ones) at any national chains???  I need to pick some up for Aisling and I always have problems finding them.



Check out Gymboree.  They will have some in their holiday lines.



emcreative said:


> ***IF YOU LIVE NEAR NYC OR LOS ANGELES YOU"VE GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT!!***
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/princessfrogtickets/index.html?cmp=dmov_dpic_frogtickets_emc_gen
> 
> It's a "Disney Experience" after the showing of The Princess and the Frog"...and one of the things after is a showing of costumes from the Disney archives!!!



We saw this yesterday and are thinking of going to the LA showing!!  So, you know, if you come to LA, you can then jump on down to Disneyland!!!



MermaidTales said:


> In regards to Lisa Zoe and the Winnie the Pooh twirly designer
> apparently I don't have enough posts here yet to post links! LOL... but I think you will know that I am referring to the new Vida applique'd dresses by Lisa Zoe and the Winnie the Pooh twirl designer!
> Hugz!
> _________________
> Lisa Zoe! You know I've always LOVED your applique and designs! I love how you bring in actual prints to add to the further contrast the art of your applique as opposed to using solids or calicos! I love how original you are. You rock my socks off! I am trying to figure out how to post your pics under my little blurb here... but you know, I am still lost at how this whole DisBoard thing works! LOL... well, I am getting back to my customs I have on hand. I just wanted to let you know... I love seeing you on FB... thanks for being my friend!
> ~ Angela
> Ollie Girl!
> 
> Ps.... I also love the  Winnie the Pooh twirl and applique set by the other designer too! Truly a bunch of creative gals here!



  Hey Angela!  Your calico princess are my favorites!  Well, next to Shannons!  We have a Ollie Girl original and its TDF!!  



teresajoy said:


> I feel your pain! We went without a furnace for two years (I suspect that's similar to the AC in Texas!) and our dishwasher hasn't worked in over a year. I HATE doing dishes and I HATE freezing my patootie off!



Okay, we have had no heater/AC for 2 years.  I will not whine anymore about not having a heater.  I live in So CA, you live in Michigan!  BIG difference in winter!  Oh, and my DH bought me an air conditioner last week!  



billwendy said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> My mom finally sent me some pictures from her trip to Brazil where they were speaking/encouraging local men and women who minister and work so hard with their local people. My mom brought 50 wristlets that Lydia, Steph and I made and put little packets of tissues, life savers and a Bible verse in all of them. One day my mom had a special "tea" for the ladies to spoil them a little - the ladies were so grateful, they wouldnt even use their special decorative napkin, but instead folded it up and put it in their wristlet to take it home. I have been emailing with one of the ladies over there and Im going to send her a pink one for her 8 year old neice - do you think I should make her a skirt or something too? I only have a head shot of her, but she looks thin but I cant tell how tall!! I want it to be a surprise - should I just make a size 8? or should I do bigger with the elastic smaller??????
> 
> Anyways - here ya go!!
> My Mom and Sister in Law Heather



Thanks so much for sharing with us!!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Does it have a preloaded design in it?  I would start with that one first so it build confidence.
> 
> 1. Put fabric in hoop and make it taut.
> 2.  Attach hoop to machine
> 3. Put stabilizer under the fabric and hoop.  Or put stabilizer under fabric and hoop both.
> 4. Pull up design from the storage in machine, lower foot, press button.
> 
> APPLIQUE!  You can do it, just go slow and breath.  Start with just a small piece of fabric that you just want to practice on.
> 
> I am sure others know a lot more than me as I have only done it for 2 weeks.



Okay, when I started using my machine, we had to take a drive out to the dealer, 60 miles away.  We could NOT get the dumb old things to hoop???  The hoop kept popping off!  So if that happens, let me know, I know how to hoop now!  



disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.



So cute!!!!  I love the lilo & stitch!!



mirandag819 said:


> Those of you with Hobby Lobby's.... There is a fabric I am trying to find, and none of my Hobby Lobby's have it anymore... I got it a few months ago....it is a Hobby Lobby exclusive brand (I think)....and I am having no luck finding it online. I have the info from some scraps it says it is Brother Sister Design Studios B-16 CEL-L The fabric is the green on green polka dots from this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this fabric for like 3 different outfits I have in my head. Does anyone still have any of this at their Hobby Lobby and want to be my hero????



Hmmm, I think the closest hobby lobby is a couple thousand miles away....



mirandag819 said:


> HAHA the first thing I thought was.... hmmm I wonder if Taylor will still believe in the magic and think it is all real then. She will be 6 or 7 (depending if it is early of late 2012....hopefully she still will.... if not maybe I need another girl too! It sounds wonderful... my first thought when I heard it was awww I will miss Minnie's house, but after watching the video I think it will be fabulous.... man now there will be another super super hard ADR to get in a few years!



Kadie is turning 6 in a couple of weeks and LOVES the princesses!!  She still does not want a party for her birthday, she wants to have lunch at Ariel's Grotto, so she can have lunch with the princesses!  

OH, and she loved the birthday set you did!!  Can I case it???

Everything lately has been amazing!!  I have been lurking as I am far behind and was out of town again.  Have to visit the grandchildren!!


----------



## VBAndrea

busy mommy said:


> I could never have done the sleeves without very clear instructions and pictures.  You are correct.  Bias tape sewn inside the sleeves for the elastic.  This pattern is great.  I am getting ready to cut out a few more very soon.  I am going to make a few more for Abbie and then I can't wait to try this out on Maddie, too.



Thanks, but now I just realized you did the Molly peasant and I have the portrait peasant.  I made just one short sleeve shirt with the pattern thus far, so I'll have to dig to see if the instructions are in it.  Just knowing that it is indeed bias tape, I can probably figure it out on my own.


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION????

How do you sew rick rack onto an item?  I assume for the smaller sizes of rick rack you would just sew down the middle????  But what about the super large size rick rack?  I can't find the color I want for my Vida, but I still have a couple of more stores to hit and am hopeful.  Would I need to sew it along both edges?

And one other question, when purchasing ribbons and rick racks for trim would I prewash that as well?  And what if I wanted to add tassels to something...does that make it non-washable?

Thanks in advance


----------



## busy mommy

lovesdumbo said:


> My youngest 2 never believed the characters were real-I don't know why but they just didn't.  I had to tell them NOT to tell their older sister.  She was 8 when she figured out that Pooh was just a person in a costume.  I was really worried that some of the magic would be gone on our next trip but was relieved in the airport when she starting drawing pictures for the Pooh characters to give them at our CP breakfast.



You mean the characters aren't real!?!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

We leave to stay in a hotel by the airport today after church!  My DD's just think we are going to do that tonight to celebrate starting school.  Then we are going to wake up early tomorrow morning to a mickey decorated room and they'll open a box that balloons are flying out of with a sign that says "we're going to disney!"  I can't wait to tell them we're going to Disney RIGHT NOW!!!!  They still don't know.  Hopefully they won't become suspicious of extra luggage in the van.  Maybe I'll see some of you and your beautiful creations there!!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

The ne FantasyLand sounds AWESOME!  They are going to keep Mickey and Minnie's houses too 

http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE58B25O20090912


----------



## billwendy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We leave to stay in a hotel by the airport today after church!  My DD's just think we are going to do that tonight to celebrate starting school.  Then we are going to wake up early tomorrow morning to a mickey decorated room and they'll open a box that balloons are flying out of with a sign that says "we're going to disney!"  I can't wait to tell them we're going to Disney RIGHT NOW!!!!  They still don't know.  Hopefully they won't become suspicious of extra luggage in the van.  Maybe I'll see some of you and your beautiful creations there!!!!



Get lots of pictures of them opening the box! That will be something they'll never forget!!! Have FUN!!!



2cutekidz said:


> The ne FantasyLand sounds AWESOME!  They are going to keep Mickey and Minnie's houses too
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE58B25O20090912




Thanks so much for posting this!! My neices and nephew LOVE these houses - and Minnie would need a place to sew!! Anyone know if she's a fan of Carla's patterns - her red/white polka dot is maybe a portrait pesant?????


----------



## HeatherSue

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Juliet stuck a Mickeyt sticker to the center of the Mickey head on the bodice of her Minnie Dot dress - it got washed they wayI got the sticker off but the sticky residue is still there! I am tkaking the girls to get their pics in these dresses tonight at 720pm - any quick easy non staining - non-destroying ways to get the residue off of flannel backed black satin?


I don't know!  Tessa got a sticker on her Dumbo outfit at Disney and the sticky stuff never came off!  LongabergerLaura will be interested to hear the answer (I gave the outfit to her niece since her name is Tessa and it said "Tessa" on the bodice)




emcreative said:


> *HELP!!!!*
> 
> Using Igor, and everything was going fine. Then, the needle suddenly bent. It's the needle that came with the machine and even my husband can't loosen the screw that holds the needle in. 1. Why did this bend suddenly 2. suggestions for removing needle?


My needle breaks....often.  Usually, it's because the top thread has gotten tangled up or is doing something crazy.  My needle comes out pretty easily with the little screwdriver, so I can't help you with that one.

I think the T curlyq looks great!  It looks like you have a really nice machine!  I did post some of my first attempts with the embroidery machine about a year ago.  They weren't too perty! 




disneylovinfamily said:


>


WOW!! These are all so original!  I LOVE them!! My absolute favorite is the Jungle Book outfit.  That is perfection!! I also love the DHS outfits!!  GREAT job!! Did Jessica make some of these?  Or, do you mean that she's sending some more outifts?



busy mommy said:


> I made a Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I freaked out a little when I printed out the pattern.  The sleeves had nine pieces to tape together.  Once I put the sleeve pieces together, the dress went together very quickly.
> I made the top out of some of the fabric I used for Maddie's Cinderella Vida.  Abbie has agreed to coordinate with Maddie for 1900 PF and a few other times.  I have agreed to take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Maddie.  She wanted a "cheerleader dress like Abbie's "  and I didn't want to spend $50, so this is what she got.  she loves it!


I love the peasant!  Both of your daughters ae so cute! The cheerleader outfit is adorable! 



mirandag819 said:


> Those of you with Hobby Lobby's.... There is a fabric I am trying to find, and none of my Hobby Lobby's have it anymore... I got it a few months ago....it is a Hobby Lobby exclusive brand (I think)....and I am having no luck finding it online. I have the info from some scraps it says it is Brother Sister Design Studios B-16 CEL-L The fabric is the green on green polka dots from this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this fabric for like 3 different outfits I have in my head. Does anyone still have any of this at their Hobby Lobby and want to be my hero????


I LOVE brother sister fabric!  It keeps it's color really well, doesn't wrinkle too bad, and comes in tons of beautiful prints!  LOVE it!  I'm going to be near a Hobby Lobby today, but they're not open on Sunday. Darn it!



karebear1 said:


> OMG People!! Have you heard about the changes coming to the MK in the next 2 years?? BIG TIME STUFF!!  I'm really excited about this!
> 
> From Allearsnet and the D23 convention that is going on right now....
> 
> « Recap of D23 Expo Day 1 | Main
> 
> NEWS! D23 Expo - Day 3
> by Debra Martin Koma
> AllEars® Senior Editor
> 
> OK, OK, I know I said I'd write a Day 2 recap, and it's coming, I promise... but we have breaking news from TODAY.
> 
> And when the news breaks, the news breaks!
> 
> So, what's so important?
> 
> Well, today, at a presentation I attended just a little more than two hours ago, Jay Rasulo, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, Chairman, made some really exciting announcements that I wanted to share right away!
> 
> First, the rumored expansion of Walt Disney World's Fantasyland is TRUE!
> 
> They are going to be more than doubling the size of Fantasyland and adding a number of
> amazing new attractions.
> 
> The down side? Toontown is going to go away. Completely. Although the Imagineers have said they are going to try to save Goofy's Barnstormer somehow... they're just not sure how yet.
> 
> Based on Rasulo's presentation, and a press conference I attended afterward with several Imagineers and Rasulo as well, here are some of the major features of the expansion:
> 
> -- A country chateau where Cinderella lives with her stepmother and stepsisters, where you'll see her transform.
> -- An area for Sleeping Beauty, in which you can make birthday cards for Aurora's Sweet 16 birthday party and give them to her.
> -- Beast's Castle, which will house a 552-seat restaurant that is counter service by day, table service by night. The castle will have three areas, including the "West Wing", in which you will be able to see the Beast's private antechamber and the rose with dropping petals, featured in the animated film, Beauty and the Beast.
> -- An "under the sea with Ariel" attraction, like the new Little Mermaid attraction in Disneyland, only with a completely different queue area.
> --Expanded Dumbo -- Basically two Dumbo rides, and NO queue. Instead, there will be a 3-Ring Circus interactive play area with bleachers for adults, so that you can have fun while you wait for your "feather" to be called so that you can ride.
> -- Pixie Hollow, which will be a second phase of the expansion, will eventually join the rest of Fantasyland.
> 
> Construction on the first phase of the expansion is expected to start soon, and, according to the Imagineers, impact on guests and existing attractions in Fantasyland should be minimal. The new areas should be completed by 2012, with the second phase following in 2013.
> 
> The second biggest announcement came as a good news/bad news thing.
> 
> The bad news? Star Tours in Disneyland is going to close in October 2010.
> 
> The good news? A whole new Star Tours, in 3D, will open in 2011!
> 
> The new attraction will feature scenes like the Pod Race in The Phantom Menace.
> 
> Although it was unclear when Star Tours in Walt Disney World will close, it, too, will be
> receiving the new makeover.
> 
> For the official press release on this and other remarks Rasulo made today at the D23
> Expo, as well as some artist renderings, check out our Disney News Blog HERE.
> 
> I'll be back more later with a recap of Day 2 and 3!
> 
> VIDEO OF THE ANNOUNCEMENT AND THE NEW STAR WARS ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08W5Os-Wnj0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jQaHgsKhQ4
> 
> 
> 
> So..... what do ya think??  Huh- huh????


  Oh my gosh!! OH MY GOSH!!! That is SOOOO EXCITING!!!!!!  An ARIEL RIDE??? An ARIEL RIDE?!?!!! WOO-HOOO!!!!!  I hope it's like the one on the Little Mermaid DVD!  TWO Dumbos!!?? With a play area and a system where you don't wait in line??? WOO-HOOO!!! I'm so EXCITED!!!!



mirandag819 said:


> HAHA the first thing I thought was.... hmmm I wonder if Taylor will still believe in the magic and think it is all real then. She will be 6 or 7 (depending if it is early of late 2012....hopefully she still will.... if not maybe I need another girl too! It sounds wonderful... my first thought when I heard it was awww I will miss Minnie's house, but after watching the video I think it will be fabulous.... man now there will be another super super hard ADR to get in a few years!


I'm 34 and I still believe!



disneylovinfamily said:


> I am soooooo exicited about the fantasyland announcement.  I told DH we should have another baby so "she" would be little to enjoy it.  I wasshot down  and told Roseanna will still enjoy it.  She will be 9 or 10 when it opens and I am sure she will still love it but by then some of the believing magic will be gone.  Well I can't wait!


Keep working on that new baby, but she'll still believe if you raise her as a Disney-lover!   Tessa knows they're characters in costume, but when we're at Disney, we all believe!



teresajoy said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! I'm so ESITED!!!!! I will be a little sad to see Tunetown gone. My girls really like it for some reason. BUT this is SOOOO much better!!!!  ARIEL???!!!! AN ARIEL ride!!!!! OH MY OH MY OH MY!!! It's about TIME!!! Now, what can we do to get them to take out those stupid racecars!?!


TERESA!!! AN ARIEL RIDE!!! An ARIEL RIDE!!!!  Pretend this is a dancing around the room, holding hands while everyone looks at you like you're crazy smiley.....   Or, it could be a holding hands, skipping through Meijer smiley, if you prefer!!!



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> How do you sew rick rack onto an item?  I assume for the smaller sizes of rick rack you would just sew down the middle????  But what about the super large size rick rack?  I can't find the color I want for my Vida, but I still have a couple of more stores to hit and am hopeful.  Would I need to sew it along both edges?
> 
> And one other question, when purchasing ribbons and rick racks for trim would I prewash that as well?  And what if I wanted to add tassels to something...does that make it non-washable?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I just sew down the middle with the smaller rick rack.  I've never used the big stuff, so I can't help you.  Have you checked the bookmarks?  If you search for rick rack, you might find something in there.  I don't prewash the trims, but maybe I should!



busy mommy said:


> You mean the characters aren't real!?!


Don't you worry, honey.  They ARE real!    Don't you listen to those non-believers!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We leave to stay in a hotel by the airport today after church!  My DD's just think we are going to do that tonight to celebrate starting school.  Then we are going to wake up early tomorrow morning to a mickey decorated room and they'll open a box that balloons are flying out of with a sign that says "we're going to disney!"  I can't wait to tell them we're going to Disney RIGHT NOW!!!!  They still don't know.  Hopefully they won't become suspicious of extra luggage in the van.  Maybe I'll see some of you and your beautiful creations there!!!!



  Have a wonderful time!!!  Take lots of pictures and share when you get back!!


----------



## revrob

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> How do you sew rick rack onto an item?  I assume for the smaller sizes of rick rack you would just sew down the middle????  But what about the super large size rick rack?  I can't find the color I want for my Vida, but I still have a couple of more stores to hit and am hopeful.  Would I need to sew it along both edges?
> 
> And one other question, when purchasing ribbons and rick racks for trim would I prewash that as well?  And what if I wanted to add tassels to something...does that make it non-washable?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I usually just stich down the middle.



2cutekidz said:


> The ne FantasyLand sounds AWESOME!  They are going to keep Mickey and Minnie's houses too
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE58B25O20090912



I need to go read that report.  I heard that they're getting rid of toontown and that Mickey & Minnie would have greeting locations close to the front of the park, but I wonder what that means?  I can't imagine that they're gonna move the houses to mainstreet - my guess was that they would put them in exposition hall.  I wonder what's gonna happen?



billwendy said:


> Get lots of pictures of them opening the box! That will be something they'll never forget!!! Have FUN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this!! My neices and nephew LOVE these houses - and Minnie would need a place to sew!! Anyone know if she's a fan of Carla's patterns - her red/white polka dot is maybe a portrait pesant?????



I'm guessing Minnie IS a Carla C fan (who isn't?) and that her dress is a Precious Dress.


----------



## minnie2

WOW great new stuff posted!

 Ok who said the characters aren't real??? I believe!  Mickey told me so!

OMG I didn't think about Minnie's sewing machine!  Maybe she will be upgrading to an embrider machine and will post here for ideas on the best one to get.

Super excited about the new fantesyland!  Though a few princesses are getting left out!


----------



## revrob

minnie2 said:


> WOW great new stuff posted!
> 
> Ok who said the characters aren't real??? I believe!  Mickey told me so!
> 
> OMG I didn't think about Minnie's sewing machine!  Maybe she will be upgrading to an embrider machine and will post here for ideas on the best one to get.
> 
> Super excited about the new fantesyland!  Though a few princesses are getting left out!



We'll have to remember to tell her to buy the biggest hoop she can possibly afford!


----------



## HeatherSue

I just watched the video that Karen posted and now I'm even more excited!!!!!  

THANK YOU, KAREN!!!

I read the article that you posted too, Leslie!! I'm so excited!! Thank you!!  

I can't wait 2 more years! Ugh!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I too am super excited about the new expasion ---- I really want something with Mulan though somewhere in the World - She is my favorite. Who doesn't love a girl that protects her father and saves China!
They need to add a couple princesses to the world! Mulan, Pocohantas, (I know they have a flying carpet ride but I think Jasmine needs more attention too.) Ok, Ok.. I know I'm asking a lot.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

HeatherSue said:


> WOW!! These are all so original!  I LOVE them!! My absolute favorite is the Jungle Book outfit.  That is perfection!! I also love the DHS outfits!!  GREAT job!! Did Jessica make some of these?  Or, do you mean that she's sending some more outifts?



Thanks!  These I did.  Jessica is doing pirate mickey and minnie tees and a haunted mansion set for Russ.  It has saved me so much time!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

in the spirit of game day (GO RAVENS) here are pics of some football sets that I did that I have not shared yet


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I just watched the video that Karen posted and now I'm even more excited!!!!!  :cheer2
> 
> THANK YOU, KAREN!!!
> 
> I read the article that you posted too, Leslie!! I'm so excited!! Thank you!!
> 
> I can't wait 2 more years! Ugh!




I know Heather!!  Weren't those videos enough to make you want to join D23 and go to the conferences in the future??  the MK really needed some updating- and the pics, video, plans for this modification just look so awesome- even beautiful!  I've often looked at pictures of WDW Tokyo and wished they would build something like that here- and they may just be coming closer to that with this new part of FL. I can hardly wait!!

I didn't know you loved Ariel so much!  Very Interesting........  

*I think this FL extension may be cause for an official Disboutique meet-  we should really start planning it now.  How fun would that be??*


----------



## pixieamazon

hi all i have been lurking on the board for a while and have just found all of you so talented and the designs are amazing. We are going to Disney for christmas of this year, my DH first since the 70's!!!!Epcot wasn't even around. Anyway My youngest DD7 wanted a princess dress to wear to eat at cinderella castle, well of course she chose Belle.I have never made a costume before but after looking here you have all inspired me and now the dress is completeShe loves it. if i knew how to post it i would show you but i dont know how to post a picture on here yet...


----------



## WDWAtLast

I am so excited after watching the video!!!  We are tentatively planning a return trip fall of 2011 for youngest dd's 8th birthday.  Now I am thinking we should wait for October 2012!!

On another note, I think I am in love.  I feel like I cheated on my faithful partner of almost 20 years, but nothing happened (yet!) Before you get any bad ideas about me, let me tell you where I spent yesterday afternoon - at a Baby Lock dealer!   I *need* a Quilter's Pro now!!! But feel like my old faithful Singer might get her feelings hurt!!!  I am hoping to save up enough money to add to my collection around Christmas!!!


----------



## emcreative

VBAndrea said:


> Not at all a mess up -- rather a very lovely practice piece  But I do have to ask, were you really going to give your dh a *pink* thanks?



Of course!  That's what makes it an even more precious (craptastical) gift!




mirandag819 said:


> Those of you with Hobby Lobby's.... There is a fabric I am trying to find, and none of my Hobby Lobby's have it anymore... I got it a few months ago....it is a Hobby Lobby exclusive brand (I think)....and I am having no luck finding it online. I have the info from some scraps it says it is Brother Sister Design Studios B-16 CEL-L The fabric is the green on green polka dots from this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this fabric for like 3 different outfits I have in my head. Does anyone still have any of this at their Hobby Lobby and want to be my hero????



I'm not sure we will be going this week but I have thought about it (it's a two hour drive).  How much do you need, in case I do go?



karebear1 said:


> OMG People!! Have you heard about the changes coming to the MK in the next 2 years?? BIG TIME STUFF!!  I'm real
> 
> 
> So..... what do ya think??  Huh- huh????




Sounds like Dec '10 is a BAD time to go now!




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We leave to stay in a hotel by the airport today after church!  My DD's just think we are going to do that tonight to celebrate starting school.  Then we are going to wake up early tomorrow morning to a mickey decorated room and they'll open a box that balloons are flying out of with a sign that says "we're going to disney!"  I can't wait to tell them we're going to Disney RIGHT NOW!!!!  They still don't know.  Hopefully they won't become suspicious of extra luggage in the van.  Maybe I'll see some of you and your beautiful creations there!!!!


Have fun, I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Jajone

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA the first thing I thought was.... hmmm I wonder if Taylor will still believe in the magic and think it is all real then. She will be 6 or 7 (depending if it is early of late 2012....hopefully she still will.... if not maybe I need another girl too! It sounds wonderful... my first thought when I heard it was awww I will miss Minnie's house, but after watching the video I think it will be fabulous.... man now there will be another super super hard ADR to get in a few years!



DDis almost 10 and just watched the youtube video with me knowing she isn't going back before 2011 and was bummed it wouldn't be ready yet. I was bummed! So, the magic never stops I also read somewhere that the houses would be near the front of the park. The article mentioned houses, not greeting spots. I love the princess updates, but we can't forget the fab 5 either. It wouldn't be right.

OT


For those who have rented a vacation house, where is the best discussion board/thread to get info on different houses?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> We'll have to remember to tell her to buy the biggest hoop she can possibly afford!



Truly, I want a bigger hoop already.


----------



## emcreative

Marah's Next Dumb Question:

If I'm machine appliqueing a tee shirt...I have to pull the back of the shirt completely out of the hoop somehow, right?  how does that happen?


----------



## Rebecuberduber

I just read about the fantasy land expansion yesterday, too.  First thing I thought is, oh my gosh, I wonder if the Disboutiquers know??  Just think of all the fun customs for princess meet and greet experiences!!!!  Sure enough, I pop over this morning and you're all a-buzz about it.  I'm so excited, too!!! 
I can't wait to tell my Disney Dad, today, if he hasn't heard yet...  He just got back from a long business trip, so if I'm fast I can be the first to tell him!


----------



## revrob

WDWAtLast said:


> I am so excited after watching the video!!!  We are tentatively planning a return trip fall of 2011 for youngest dd's 8th birthday.  Now I am thinking we should wait for October 2012!!
> 
> On another note, I think I am in love.  I feel like I cheated on my faithful partner of almost 20 years, but nothing happened (yet!) Before you get any bad ideas about me, let me tell you where I spent yesterday afternoon - at a Baby Lock dealer!   I *need* a Quilter's Pro now!!! But feel like my old faithful Singer might get her feelings hurt!!!  I am hoping to save up enough money to add to my collection around Christmas!!!



You won't regret it, believe me!  I have the machine just a step down (decorator's choice - I didn't need the extra bed space).  I LOVE that machine!  It was quickly followed with a babylock serger & embroidery machine.  I LOVE BABYLOCK!  You're gonna love your new machine!



emcreative said:


> Marah's Next Dumb Question:
> 
> If I'm machine appliqueing a tee shirt...I have to pull the back of the shirt completely out of the hoop somehow, right?  how does that happen?



Yes, you do need to get the back of the shirt out from under the hoop.  A lot of people will hoop the front of the shirt and then kinda turn the back side up and kinda turn it inside out - then put the hoop in the machine and push the shirt back to the side, or kinda clip it so that it's out of the way of the needle.  You have to babysit the machine to make sure that it doesn't get caught up in the needle.  If I'm using my big hoop, I've been known to cut the sides of the shirt (up the seam) and hoop & stitch.  THEN, I'll serge the shirt back together at the side seam.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

mirandag819 said:


> I think Goofy's rollercoaster is the one thing they said they were going to try to keep... it is still on the blueprints, but it "might" get re-themed, I don't think they have decided that yet.
> 
> Mickey and Minnie will have meet and greets near the entrance from what I have read.



I read that they will be keeping the barnstormer and that it will fall within the Dumbo area.  There are so many rumors flying, though.  Everyone is so excited.  So I don't know exactly what will happen to it, yet.  I can't find an official statement on it.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We leave to stay in a hotel by the airport today after church!  My DD's just think we are going to do that tonight to celebrate starting school.  Then we are going to wake up early tomorrow morning to a mickey decorated room and they'll open a box that balloons are flying out of with a sign that says "we're going to disney!"  I can't wait to tell them we're going to Disney RIGHT NOW!!!!  They still don't know.  Hopefully they won't become suspicious of extra luggage in the van.  Maybe I'll see some of you and your beautiful creations there!!!!



  Yes, that LOTS of pictures of the reveal and the room decorated!  That sounds so fun, I want to see!!  Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## LisaZoe

MinnieVanMom said:


> OMG!  I take a size 6, I love them.  Lisa you must be the most talented person I know.  Is there anything you can't do???  Come out to the ranch and teach me please.



LOL, I think the shoes would be fun for any age. It's just hard to find plain white canvas high tops - or low. I don't want to pay $30+ for them so the ones I've found online are out.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> How do you sew rick rack onto an item?  I assume for the smaller sizes of rick rack you would just sew down the middle????  But what about the super large size rick rack?  I can't find the color I want for my Vida, but I still have a couple of more stores to hit and am hopeful.  Would I need to sew it along both edges?
> 
> And one other question, when purchasing ribbons and rick racks for trim would I prewash that as well?  And what if I wanted to add tassels to something...does that make it non-washable?
> 
> Thanks in advance



So far, I've only used the really big rick rack at the hem where only half of it showed along the bottom. For that I did a straight stitch down the middle and another to catch the top edge of the curves so they wouldn't curl down. The baby rick rack I attach with a straight stitch down the middle. The medium and jumbo rick rack I use a zig zag stitch down the middle. I like to do it that way so it's less likely to curl up around the stitching.

I always try to remember to pre-wash trim especially if I'm not familiar with the brand. I feel pretty confident of the Wright brand, like the rick rack I use, so I will use without pre-washing since it's never bled or shrunk. I just toss the trim into a lingerie laundering bag and wash/dry with a regular load of clothes. I'd much rather find out the trim doesn't hold up to machine washing before it's used on a garment.

Speaking of pre-washing, I'm so annoyed with some fabric I bought at JoAnns. I was asked to make a fun set for a little boy in bright colors. I saw some great colors in the denim section of JA and bought several thinking I'd do large patches of the different colors to use as fabric for the shorts. I pre-washed them all at once and they bled a lot! Some of the colors ended up looking tie-dyed. I ran them through a wash/rinse cycle 2 more times until the water was pretty clear. I decided I could still use them since the set was going to be kind of funky anyway. However, I was concerned the dye might bleed through to the applique so I took strips of each color, sewed them together and 'appliqued' plain white fabric over them. I'm glad I did that test because once I got it wet, let it set and then dried it, I could see slight color on the white fabric from each of the denim strips. I hate throwing away fabric especially since these are 3 yards total (1/2 yd each of 6 colors) but I just don't want to risk applique getting ruined. I may try one more wash with white vinegar and repeat the applique test. It's just so frustrating!

Anyway, I wanted to mention this since it's one of the reasons I strongly encourage people to always pre-wash anything that they aren't 100% sure will be fine without a pre-wash. I know we put so much time and effort into our creations so I think it's worth taking a little time at the start to pre-wash to avoid potential catastrophes.


----------



## AQW

QUESTION:
*
Can we talk larger-than-5x7 hoop embroidery machines please?  *

What do you have (or covet)?
Ones to look at?
Ones to avoid?

I've decided I'm going to get an embroidery machine now that I've finally overcome my serger fear.    I had planned on a 5x7 hoop because those designs are plenty big on my daughter... but the thing about kidlets is they tend to grow, darn it.  (I've tried to convince both of mine to stop growing; alas, no dice.) So I think it would be wise to at least consider machines that can accommodate a larger hoop... thoughts?


----------



## HeatherSue

disneylovinfamily said:


>


I have zero interest in sports, and even I love these outfits!! Fantastic!  You come up with such clever outfits!



karebear1 said:


> I know Heather!!  Weren't those videos enough to make you want to join D23 and go to the conferences in the future??  the MK really needed some updating- and the pics, video, plans for this modification just look so awesome- even beautiful!  I've often looked at pictures of WDW Tokyo and wished they would build something like that here- and they may just be coming closer to that with this new part of FL. I can hardly wait!!
> 
> I didn't know you loved Ariel so much!  Very Interesting........
> 
> *I think this FL extension may be cause for an official Disboutique meet-  we should really start planning it now.  How fun would that be??*


Yes, I love me some Ariel!  Actually, I really love the movie, not just Ariel.  It's one of my top 3 favorites.  I can't choose between The Little Mermaid, Cinderella, and The Hunchback of Notre Dame.  I think I need to banana again! 



pixieamazon said:


> hi all i have been lurking on the board for a while and have just found all of you so talented and the designs are amazing. We are going to Disney for christmas of this year, my DH first since the 70's!!!!Epcot wasn't even around. Anyway My youngest DD7 wanted a princess dress to wear to eat at cinderella castle, well of course she chose Belle.I have never made a costume before but after looking here you have all inspired me and now the dress is completeShe loves it. if i knew how to post it i would show you but i dont know how to post a picture on here yet...


We need pictures!!! There's a tutorial in the very first post in the thread.  It'll teach you how to post pictures!  I can't wait!   to the madness!



WDWAtLast said:


> I am so excited after watching the video!!!  We are tentatively planning a return trip fall of 2011 for youngest dd's 8th birthday.  Now I am thinking we should wait for October 2012!!
> 
> On another note, I think I am in love.  I feel like I cheated on my faithful partner of almost 20 years, but nothing happened (yet!) Before you get any bad ideas about me, let me tell you where I spent yesterday afternoon - at a Baby Lock dealer!   I *need* a Quilter's Pro now!!! But feel like my old faithful Singer might get her feelings hurt!!!  I am hoping to save up enough money to add to my collection around Christmas!!!


This just means you will have to go AGAIN in 2012! 

Oooh....are you actually going to get it??



emcreative said:


> Marah's Next Dumb Question:
> 
> If I'm machine appliqueing a tee shirt...I have to pull the back of the shirt completely out of the hoop somehow, right?  how does that happen?


You have to kind of turn it inside out and bunch all of the extra t-shirt up on top of the hoop and hold it out of the way while you're sewing.  It's a PITB!  Sometimes I'll just put the applique on a separate piece of fabric and then sew that onto the t-shirt- to save the headache!  I've ruined many a t-shirt by getting the extra parts caught up in the needle.  I also don't hoop my t-shirts, but you may not be ready for that kind of crazy! 




Rebecuberduber said:


> I just read about the fantasy land expansion yesterday, too.  First thing I thought is, oh my gosh, I wonder if the Disboutiquers know??  Just think of all the fun customs for princess meet and greet experiences!!!!  Sure enough, I pop over this morning and you're all a-buzz about it.  I'm so excited, too!!!
> I can't wait to tell my Disney Dad, today, if he hasn't heard yet...  He just got back from a long business trip, so if I'm fast I can be the first to tell him!


I'm going to have to banana with you!

-----------------

LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!   That's less than 3 weeks! 



----------------------------


----------



## NaeNae

AQW said:


> QUESTION:
> *
> Can we talk larger-than-5x7 hoop embroidery machines please?  *
> 
> What do you have (or covet)?
> Ones to look at?
> Ones to avoid?
> 
> I've decided I'm going to get an embroidery machine now that I've finally overcome my serger fear.    I had planned on a 5x7 hoop because those designs are plenty big on my daughter... but the thing about kidlets is they tend to grow, darn it.  (I've tried to convince both of mine to stop growing; alas, no dice.) So I think it would be wise to at least consider machines that can accommodate a larger hoop... thoughts?



I have a Babylock Ellageo and my biggest hoop is 6 1/4 X 10 1/4.  A lot of times people will trade their old machines in and they are still in great condition.  That's how I got my machine.  It makes them a little bit cheaper.  I use my 5x7 the most but I have used the bigger hoop a few times.


----------



## revrob

AQW said:


> QUESTION:
> *
> Can we talk larger-than-5x7 hoop embroidery machines please?  *
> 
> What do you have (or covet)?
> Ones to look at?
> Ones to avoid?
> 
> I've decided I'm going to get an embroidery machine now that I've finally overcome my serger fear.    I had planned on a 5x7 hoop because those designs are plenty big on my daughter... but the thing about kidlets is they tend to grow, darn it.  (I've tried to convince both of mine to stop growing; alas, no dice.) So I think it would be wise to at least consider machines that can accommodate a larger hoop... thoughts?



I have a Babylock Ellegante.  My largest hoop is just over 7"x11".  My daughter wears a size 5/6.  If a design fills the hoop, it will just about cover the entire front of the bodice from top to bottom.  I. LOVE. MY. MACHINE!  LOVE.  LOVE. LOVE IT!  I bought it on ebay from a sewing machine dealer.  It had been a trade in.  It came with a warranty, and I ended up getting it for about 1/3 of the price new.  Have I mentioned that I LOVE IT!  And, I know that I'm not going to outgrow it in a year.


----------



## revrob

Just to give you a point of reference - here's my daughter holding my largest hoop:






Here is the design that was stitched on that hoop after it was applied to a size 5 tank top


----------



## ibesue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We leave to stay in a hotel by the airport today after church!  My DD's just think we are going to do that tonight to celebrate starting school.  Then we are going to wake up early tomorrow morning to a mickey decorated room and they'll open a box that balloons are flying out of with a sign that says "we're going to disney!"  I can't wait to tell them we're going to Disney RIGHT NOW!!!!  They still don't know.  Hopefully they won't become suspicious of extra luggage in the van.  Maybe I'll see some of you and your beautiful creations there!!!!



Have a GREAT time!!!  And for everyone else getting ready to go, I am so jealous!!  



disneylovinfamily said:


> in the spirit of game day (GO RAVENS) here are pics of some football sets that I did that I have not shared yet



They are both so cute!!!



pixieamazon said:


> hi all i have been lurking on the board for a while and have just found all of you so talented and the designs are amazing. We are going to Disney for christmas of this year, my DH first since the 70's!!!!Epcot wasn't even around. Anyway My youngest DD7 wanted a princess dress to wear to eat at cinderella castle, well of course she chose Belle.I have never made a costume before but after looking here you have all inspired me and now the dress is completeShe loves it. if i knew how to post it i would show you but i dont know how to post a picture on here yet...



You need at least 10 posts to post a picture!  I can't wait to see your picture, so start posting away!!



WDWAtLast said:


> I am so excited after watching the video!!!  We are tentatively planning a return trip fall of 2011 for youngest dd's 8th birthday.  Now I am thinking we should wait for October 2012!!
> 
> On another note, I think I am in love.  I feel like I cheated on my faithful partner of almost 20 years, but nothing happened (yet!) Before you get any bad ideas about me, let me tell you where I spent yesterday afternoon - at a Baby Lock dealer!   I *need* a Quilter's Pro now!!! But feel like my old faithful Singer might get her feelings hurt!!!  I am hoping to save up enough money to add to my collection around Christmas!!!



You will NEVER regret it!!  And you can keep that old faithfull singer as a back up!!



emcreative said:


> Marah's Next Dumb Question:
> 
> If I'm machine appliqueing a tee shirt...I have to pull the back of the shirt completely out of the hoop somehow, right?  how does that happen?



I also "float" my T's on sticky back stabilizer.  With smaller sizes, I start with the T inside out and lay the front of the T on the stabilizer, smoothing it out and making sure I don't stretch the fabric.  I sometimes use a pin to two to hold it down when I first start embroidering.  I spend the entire time embroidering holding the back of the T out of the way.




revrob said:


> You won't regret it, believe me!  I have the machine just a step down (decorator's choice - I didn't need the extra bed space).  I LOVE that machine!  It was quickly followed with a babylock serger & embroidery machine.  I LOVE BABYLOCK!  You're gonna love your new machine!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do need to get the back of the shirt out from under the hoop.  A lot of people will hoop the front of the shirt and then kinda turn the back side up and kinda turn it inside out - then put the hoop in the machine and push the shirt back to the side, or kinda clip it so that it's out of the way of the needle.  You have to babysit the machine to make sure that it doesn't get caught up in the needle.  If I'm using my big hoop, I've been known to cut the sides of the shirt (up the seam) and hoop & stitch.  THEN, I'll serge the shirt back together at the side seam.



I asked once on a sewing forum if anyone did take the sides apart and everyone was horrified that I would even suggest that.    It made sense to me!!  But its a good way to learn how to do your T's. 



LisaZoe said:


> I always try to remember to pre-wash trim especially if I'm not familiar with the brand. I feel pretty confident of the Wright brand, like the rick rack I use, so I will use without pre-washing since it's never bled or shrunk. I just toss the trim into a lingerie laundering bag and wash/dry with a regular load of clothes. I'd much rather find out the trim doesn't hold up to machine washing before it's used on a garment.
> 
> Speaking of pre-washing, I'm so annoyed with some fabric I bought at JoAnns. I was asked to make a fun set for a little boy in bright colors. I saw some great colors in the denim section of JA and bought several thinking I'd do large patches of the different colors to use as fabric for the shorts. I pre-washed them all at once and they bled a lot! Some of the colors ended up looking tie-dyed. I ran them through a wash/rinse cycle 2 more times until the water was pretty clear. I decided I could still use them since the set was going to be kind of funky anyway. However, I was concerned the dye might bleed through to the applique so I took strips of each color, sewed them together and 'appliqued' plain white fabric over them. I'm glad I did that test because once I got it wet, let it set and then dried it, I could see slight color on the white fabric from each of the denim strips. I hate throwing away fabric especially since these are 3 yards total (1/2 yd each of 6 colors) but I just don't want to risk applique getting ruined. I may try one more wash with white vinegar and repeat the applique test. It's just so frustrating!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to mention this since it's one of the reasons I strongly encourage people to always pre-wash anything that they aren't 100% sure will be fine without a pre-wash. I know we put so much time and effort into our creations so I think it's worth taking a little time at the start to pre-wash to avoid potential catastrophes.



Thanks for the reminder.  I always prewash all fabric.  There is a product that I try to use, but I am out of right now.  It's called Retayne Color Fixative and it does seem to stop the colors from running.  You can buy it online at Joanns, but I buy it in the local quilt stores.



AQW said:


> QUESTION:
> *
> Can we talk larger-than-5x7 hoop embroidery machines please?  *
> 
> What do you have (or covet)?
> Ones to look at?
> Ones to avoid?
> 
> I've decided I'm going to get an embroidery machine now that I've finally overcome my serger fear.    I had planned on a 5x7 hoop because those designs are plenty big on my daughter... but the thing about kidlets is they tend to grow, darn it.  (I've tried to convince both of mine to stop growing; alas, no dice.) So I think it would be wise to at least consider machines that can accommodate a larger hoop... thoughts?



I have the Mega Hoop (6 X 10) and I use it for most of my embroidery!  The new baby lock has a nicer size, I think its 10 X 10 that I so want!!!  It's the same one that Shannon has a picture of!  It seems so big, but my siggy picture was done with that size hoop too!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneylovinfamily said:


> in the spirit of game day (GO RAVENS) here are pics of some football sets that I did that I have not shared yet


Love these!!



pixieamazon said:


> hi all i have been lurking on the board for a while and have just found all of you so talented and the designs are amazing. We are going to Disney for christmas of this year, my DH first since the 70's!!!!Epcot wasn't even around. Anyway My youngest DD7 wanted a princess dress to wear to eat at cinderella castle, well of course she chose Belle.I have never made a costume before but after looking here you have all inspired me and now the dress is completeShe loves it. if i knew how to post it i would show you but i dont know how to post a picture on here yet...



just do 5 random posts telling us a little about yourself and poof, you'll be able to post pics.  And I can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.



Those are soooo cute!  I love those brooms! 



Sapper383 said:


> Thanks guys for all your support. I started sewing at 8am this morning and to my delight the rest of the dress was much easier. I had to pop out to but extra material....I wasted loads in my trial and errors last night..
> 
> Anyway after saying that I would never ever make one again because it is too hard....I take it back, theis one has definatly been trial and error but I do think it would be easier to make a second one...........not that I'm in any rush
> 
> I do need to make the wings, Ive cut them all out, so I will sew them tomorrow.
> 
> I have also made DS super Sleuth t-shirt, he loves it and I'm pretty pleased....thanks again to Heather
> 
> I still need to compleat DD Little einstines dress and than I will be all set to leave on Thursday for POR
> 
> Thanks again guys you are all sooo kind



I'm glad you got it finished.  Commercial patterns certainly take some getting used to.  When I started sewing again, I didn't know there was another alternative so I had to muddle through.  I've mostly got them figure out now, but there are still things that throw me.  



busy mommy said:


> I made a Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I freaked out a little when I printed out the pattern.  The sleeves had nine pieces to tape together.  Once I put the sleeve pieces together, the dress went together very quickly.
> I made the top out of some of the fabric I used for Maddie's Cinderella Vida.  Abbie has agreed to coordinate with Maddie for 1900 PF and a few other times.  I have agreed to take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Maddie.  She wanted a "cheerleader dress like Abbie's "  and I didn't want to spend $50, so this is what she got.  she loves it!



Cute!   for big sisters who will still dress up!  And for baby sisters who want to be like their big sisters.



karebear1 said:


> I know Heather!!  Weren't those videos enough to make you want to join D23 and go to the conferences in the future??  the MK really needed some updating- and the pics, video, plans for this modification just look so awesome- even beautiful!  I've often looked at pictures of WDW Tokyo and wished they would build something like that here- and they may just be coming closer to that with this new part of FL. I can hardly wait!!
> 
> I didn't know you loved Ariel so much!  Very Interesting........
> 
> *I think this FL extension may be cause for an official Disboutique meet-  we should really start planning it now.  How fun would that be??*



You know, if we start planning now, I might be able to make it.


----------



## jham

revrob said:


> Just to give you a point of reference - here's my daughter holding my largest hoop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the design that was stitched on that hoop after it was applied to a size 5 tank top



showoff!   My name is Jeanne and I have hoop envy...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I've got my pattern, and the fabric all cut out, but I remember seeing here someplace that there are more directions or maybe a tutorial to help you put it together.  I've looked in the Tutes section, but if its there, I'm blind.  Any help is appreciated!  

TIA!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

LisaZoe said:


> Speaking of pre-washing, I'm so annoyed with some fabric I bought at JoAnns. I was asked to make a fun set for a little boy in bright colors. I saw some great colors in the denim section of JA and bought several thinking I'd do large patches of the different colors to use as fabric for the shorts. I pre-washed them all at once and they bled a lot! Some of the colors ended up looking tie-dyed. I ran them through a wash/rinse cycle 2 more times until the water was pretty clear. I decided I could still use them since the set was going to be kind of funky anyway. However, I was concerned the dye might bleed through to the applique so I took strips of each color, sewed them together and 'appliqued' plain white fabric over them. I'm glad I did that test because once I got it wet, let it set and then dried it, I could see slight color on the white fabric from each of the denim strips. I hate throwing away fabric especially since these are 3 yards total (1/2 yd each of 6 colors) but I just don't want to risk applique getting ruined. I may try one more wash with white vinegar and repeat the applique test. It's just so frustrating!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to mention this since it's one of the reasons I strongly encourage people to always pre-wash anything that they aren't 100% sure will be fine without a pre-wash. I know we put so much time and effort into our creations so I think it's worth taking a little time at the start to pre-wash to avoid potential catastrophes.



I just wanted to tell you, I have several quilter friends that dye their own fabrics and they swear by Retayne and Synthropol.  One is for setting in the dye and the other is for washing out the excess dye.  I have never used either, but I have heard good things about both of them.

I have only used hand dyed fabric once and was very fortunate that nothing ran.  I wasn't a big fan of the hand of the fabric, but I loved the yummy colors she was able to get.

I have only forgotten to prewash once...and it was a disaster.  The fabric colors ran...it shrank about 3 inches over a yard, and the fabric shredded...my beautiful quilt was destroyed, but I kept it for a while to remind me why it is important to pre wash!  (if you want the feel of un washed fabric, you can buy the sizing in a can and get the crispness back)

Six days, but who is counting, got to get back to work!

Nini


----------



## emcreative

disneylovin the new football sets are great!

Well , I have been through two tee shirts now! LOL!  The first one, the needle FLEW OUT OF THE MACHINE!  Oops.  Got that hooked back up, and then it started sewing in a totally different spot.  Ends up it was a good thing I decided to keep going with it anyway, as it was sideways and the back of the tee slipped in and got appliqued!! lol!

The second tee everything stitched out fine, but I didn't trim the fabric close enough and once again didn't "judge' where the applique would go in hoop correctly, so it's way low on teh shirt 

ERG!

The positives:
I learned how to get a new design onto my machine and que it up successfully.
I learned how to do each step to make it stitch out correctly
I did mange to hoop the tee and have it work without getting "extra pieces" of it caught.

I think I'm gonna have to go give that jiffy place a lot of my money, with the way I'm running through tees 

I'm not feeling my best today so I may lay down for a while and try again another day. Are we expecting storms or a big temp change here in MI?  My body seems to be telling me something icky is about to happen.


----------



## emcreative

Oh one more quick thing before I lay down:

Jiffy is of course out of stock on a bunch of colors I need.  For those of you who use the site, do they stock back up fast?


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Oh one more quick thing before I lay down:
> 
> Jiffy is of course out of stock on a bunch of colors I need.  For those of you who use the site, do they stock back up fast?



I've tried to order from them, but they don't ship to DE. I can sort of understand Alaska and Hawaii. But Delaware? Nothing special going on here.


----------



## luv2go2disney

disneylovinfamily said:


> I wnated to share pics of the sets for our trip taht is almost here.  I have to finish up over half the wardrobe still.  Thanks to Jessica for helping me out with some stuff.  She is a life saver and i can't wait to get thier stuff in the mail.



I LOVE all these they are so original!  I especially love the DHS & Lilo & Stitch.  Very Cute & have a great trip!

Where did you find the great two-toned ringer tee?  I love the look of that & it will look great for my sons!



mirandag819 said:


> Those of you with Hobby Lobby's.... There is a fabric I am trying to find, and none of my Hobby Lobby's have it anymore... I got it a few months ago....it is a Hobby Lobby exclusive brand (I think)....and I am having no luck finding it online. I have the info from some scraps it says it is Brother Sister Design Studios B-16 CEL-L The fabric is the green on green polka dots from this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this fabric for like 3 different outfits I have in my head. Does anyone still have any of this at their Hobby Lobby and want to be my hero????



I will be out by HL tomorrow & I can look for you.  How much do you need?



karebear1 said:


> OMG People!! Have you heard about the changes coming to the MK in the next 2 years?? BIG TIME STUFF!!  I'm really excited about this!
> 
> 
> The down side? Toontown is going to go away. Completely. Although the Imagineers have said they are going to try to save Goofy's Barnstormer somehow... they're just not sure how yet.
> 
> 
> 
> So..... what do ya think??  Huh- huh????



OK I am not sure what to think yet?  I guess I need to go watch the video...where are Mickey & Minnie's houses gonna go?   I agree with Teresa get rid of the crazy little race cars!!!  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We leave to stay in a hotel by the airport today after church!  My DD's just think we are going to do that tonight to celebrate starting school.  Then we are going to wake up early tomorrow morning to a mickey decorated room and they'll open a box that balloons are flying out of with a sign that says "we're going to disney!"  I can't wait to tell them we're going to Disney RIGHT NOW!!!!  They still don't know.  Hopefully they won't become suspicious of extra luggage in the van.  Maybe I'll see some of you and your beautiful creations there!!!!



YEAH I can't wait to hear how the surprise goes & more importantly the trip!!!  Have a great time!!!



2cutekidz said:


> The ne FantasyLand sounds AWESOME!  They are going to keep Mickey and Minnie's houses too
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE58B25O20090912


YEAH... I need to go read this!


----------



## bunny213

actually I check this thread sometimes twice a day (maybe three?? )...you are all amazing and so talented.  I do little things, but never could compare to what you're all capable of.  I did make some chef hats though....
    I would like to try and make a pillow case dress....I found the material, but I need to know....if it's 100% cotton - will it need to be ironed each time it's done up?    I've looked at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby....but don't think I've seen a blend that cotton and polyester.....is there such a thing in a dotted print???     Those wonderful creations that you all make....do they need to be ironed?  How do you handle those beautiful ruffles?
     Thank you....Barb in Texas


----------



## ibesue

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've got my pattern, and the fabric all cut out, but I remember seeing here someplace that there are more directions or maybe a tutorial to help you put it together.  I've looked in the Tutes section, but if its there, I'm blind.  Any help is appreciated!
> 
> TIA!!!



What are you making??    Maybe I can help?



NiniMorris said:


> I just wanted to tell you, I have several quilter friends that dye their own fabrics and they swear by Retayne and Synthropol.  One is for setting in the dye and the other is for washing out the excess dye.  I have never used either, but I have heard good things about both of them.
> 
> I have only used hand dyed fabric once and was very fortunate that nothing ran.  I wasn't a big fan of the hand of the fabric, but I loved the yummy colors she was able to get.
> 
> I have only forgotten to prewash once...and it was a disaster.  The fabric colors ran...it shrank about 3 inches over a yard, and the fabric shredded...my beautiful quilt was destroyed, but I kept it for a while to remind me why it is important to pre wash!  (if you want the feel of un washed fabric, you can buy the sizing in a can and get the crispness back)
> 
> Six days, but who is counting, got to get back to work!
> 
> Nini



I have used the retayne for a while and it works great with any fabric!  I never thought about dying my own fabric.  That might work when the perfect fabric cannot be found!



emcreative said:


> disneylovin the new football sets are great!
> 
> Well , I have been through two tee shirts now! LOL!  The first one, the needle FLEW OUT OF THE MACHINE!  Oops.  Got that hooked back up, and then it started sewing in a totally different spot.  Ends up it was a good thing I decided to keep going with it anyway, as it was sideways and the back of the tee slipped in and got appliqued!! lol!
> 
> The second tee everything stitched out fine, but I didn't trim the fabric close enough and once again didn't "judge' where the applique would go in hoop correctly, so it's way low on teh shirt
> 
> ERG!
> 
> The positives:
> I learned how to get a new design onto my machine and que it up successfully.
> I learned how to do each step to make it stitch out correctly
> I did mange to hoop the tee and have it work without getting "extra pieces" of it caught.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to go give that jiffy place a lot of my money, with the way I'm running through tees
> 
> I'm not feeling my best today so I may lay down for a while and try again another day. Are we expecting storms or a big temp change here in MI?  My body seems to be telling me something icky is about to happen.



Now that you have some "scrap" T's, you can practice on the other side of the T!  I almost always test stitch my designs on a piece of cut away stabilizer.  I have found more than one "error" in the design and it lets me see how its going to stitch out.  I only do the outlines so I can see the finished size and sometimes there are unidentified parts that you might not be sure what they are!  Now for the cutting, are you using applique scissors?  If not, that could be causing the problem.  If so, just do a few practice pieces and practice cutting.  You are getting there, it took me 2 years to really attempt any embroidery!!


----------



## LisaZoe

ibesue said:


> Thanks for the reminder.  I always prewash all fabric.  There is a product that I try to use, but I am out of right now.  It's called Retayne Color Fixative and it does seem to stop the colors from running.  You can buy it online at Joanns, but I buy it in the local quilt stores.



Thanks, I'll look for it or something similar. I think this is the first time in a long time that I've had problems with bleeding. It didn't even occur to me it might be such a problem with this fabric, I mainly washed for shrinkage. Unfortunately, I also had some clothes in the wash with the fabric so we have a few things with spots that don't belong... including a brand new hoody for Zoe. 



bunny213 said:


> actually I check this thread sometimes twice a day (maybe three?? )...you are all amazing and so talented.  I do little things, but never could compare to what you're all capable of.  I did make some chef hats though....
> I would like to try and make a pillow case dress....I found the material, but I need to know....if it's 100% cotton - will it need to be ironed each time it's done up?    I've looked at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby....but don't think I've seen a blend that cotton and polyester.....is there such a thing in a dotted print???     Those wonderful creations that you all make....do they need to be ironed?  How do you handle those beautiful ruffles?
> Thank you....Barb in Texas



I avoid ironing as much as possible but especially ruffles! I use 100% cotton for almost everything I make unless it's not available for that type of fabric, i.e. lace. Usually hanging handmade items to dry eliminates the worst of the wrinkles. Once they're dry, I may toss them into the drier for a few minutes with a little spray of water to soften things even more. I only iron if it's really needed for some areas, like sashes/ties. We've only taken customs twice for Disney trips so I'm sure others on this thread can give much more experienced advise on how to handle things when traveling. I bet a travel steamer would be a great thing to have if taking customs with a lot of ruffles that might get squished in the suitcase.


----------



## longaberger_lara

HeatherSue said:


> I don't know!  Tessa got a sticker on her Dumbo outfit at Disney and the sticky stuff never came off!  LongabergerLaura will be interested to hear the answer (I gave the outfit to her niece since her name is Tessa and it said "Tessa" on the bodice)



I got it off!! I sprayed it with oxyclean and let it sit overnight. It scraped right off the next morning. My niece loved the outfits by the way! Thank you again!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ibesue said:


> What are you making??    Maybe I can help?
> !!




I'm working on the Farbenmix Feliz.  I have the English version, so I do have directions, but had read here someone else followed some sort of tutorial on it.  I just wanted to see that, sometimes reading directions written by someone else makes things a little more clear, KWIM?  Thanks for the offer, I appreciate it.


----------



## LisaZoe

The size of that hoop makes this need it's own post. LOL



revrob said:


> Just to give you a point of reference - here's my daughter holding my largest hoop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the design that was stitched on that hoop after it was applied to a size 5 tank top



I am SOOOOO jealous! I didn't realize hoops could get so big! What's the largest design you can do in that hoop without breaking the design up into 'chunks' (if that makes sense)? I know my hoop is 5" x 6.5" on the inside dimension but the largest single embroidery design I can do is only 4" x 4". I'm guessing other machines have similar 'dead areas' within the hoop space.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

luv2go2disney said:


> Where did you find the great two-toned ringer tee?  I love the look of that & it will look great for my sons!



I got it on clearance from old navy at the begining of teh summer with this set in mind.  I just love how it turned out!


----------



## LisaZoe

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on the Farbenmix Feliz.  I have the English version, so I do have directions, but had read here someone else followed some sort of tutorial on it.  I just wanted to see that, sometimes reading directions written by someone else makes things a little more clear, KWIM?  Thanks for the offer, I appreciate it.



This seems to be a good one with photos and written instructions: http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html It's broken into a few parts but if you scroll down the page, she has each one listed as a link along the right side of the page.


----------



## snubie

emcreative said:


> disneylovin the new football sets are great!
> 
> Well , I have been through two tee shirts now! LOL!  The first one, the needle FLEW OUT OF THE MACHINE!  Oops.  Got that hooked back up, and then it started sewing in a totally different spot.  Ends up it was a good thing I decided to keep going with it anyway, as it was sideways and the back of the tee slipped in and got appliqued!! lol!
> 
> The second tee everything stitched out fine, but I didn't trim the fabric close enough and once again didn't "judge' where the applique would go in hoop correctly, so it's way low on teh shirt
> 
> ERG!
> 
> The positives:
> I learned how to get a new design onto my machine and que it up successfully.
> I learned how to do each step to make it stitch out correctly
> I did mange to hoop the tee and have it work without getting "extra pieces" of it caught.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to go give that jiffy place a lot of my money, with the way I'm running through tees
> 
> I'm not feeling my best today so I may lay down for a while and try again another day. Are we expecting storms or a big temp change here in MI?  My body seems to be telling me something icky is about to happen.



Marah - You are doing just fine for your first day.  In the month I have had my PE700II I have ruined a few tshirts in the process also.  Just keep practicing.  And I do have to say that on the little t-shirts I do cut open one seam. It is just so much easier to get it hooped correctly if I do that.  Also, before I hoop, I use a wash-away marker to mark where i want the design to be centered.  Makes it a bit easier to get the design just where I want it.  And I second doing practice runs on stabilizer or scrap fabric.  Lets you know what you are getting yourself into with each design.


----------



## ibesue

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks, I'll look for it or something similar. I think this is the first time in a long time that I've had problems with bleeding. It didn't even occur to me it might be such a problem with this fabric, I mainly washed for shrinkage. Unfortunately, I also had some clothes in the wash with the fabric so we have a few things with spots that don't belong... including a brand new hoody for Zoe.
> 
> 
> I avoid ironing as much as possible but especially ruffles! I use 100% cotton for almost everything I make unless it's not available for that type of fabric, i.e. lace. Usually hanging handmade items to dry eliminates the worst of the wrinkles. Once they're dry, I may toss them into the drier for a few minutes with a little spray of water to soften things even more. I only iron if it's really needed for some areas, like sashes/ties. We've only taken customs twice for Disney trips so I'm sure others on this thread can give much more experienced advise on how to handle things when traveling. I bet a travel steamer would be a great thing to have if taking customs with a lot of ruffles that might get squished in the suitcase.



Kadie wears customs a lot and her mom just hangs the outfits to dry.  A little fluff in the dryer and she is good to go!  But her dad is in the Navy and irons anything that actually needs to have a little touch up!  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on the Farbenmix Feliz.  I have the English version, so I do have directions, but had read here someone else followed some sort of tutorial on it.  I just wanted to see that, sometimes reading directions written by someone else makes things a little more clear, KWIM?  Thanks for the offer, I appreciate it.



Ummmm, sorry, I have yet to make the Feliz!  I might order it for Christmas dresses for the grandgirls!



snubie said:


> Marah - You are doing just fine for your first day.  In the month I have had my PE700II I have ruined a few tshirts in the process also.  Just keep practicing.  And I do have to say that on the little t-shirts I do cut open one seam. It is just so much easier to get it hooped correctly if I do that.  Also, before I hoop, I use a wash-away marker to mark where i want the design to be centered.  Makes it a bit easier to get the design just where I want it.  And I second doing practice runs on stabilizer or scrap fabric.  Lets you know what you are getting yourself into with each design.



When I do my practice run on the stabilizer, I also mark where the little ticks are on the hoop.  Then I can lay the stabilizer on my T and know exactly where to put the hoop.  I never learned to use the grid thingys, they scare me!


----------



## revrob

bunny213 said:


> actually I check this thread sometimes twice a day (maybe three?? )...you are all amazing and so talented.  I do little things, but never could compare to what you're all capable of.  I did make some chef hats though....
> I would like to try and make a pillow case dress....I found the material, but I need to know....if it's 100% cotton - will it need to be ironed each time it's done up?    I've looked at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby....but don't think I've seen a blend that cotton and polyester.....is there such a thing in a dotted print???     Those wonderful creations that you all make....do they need to be ironed?  How do you handle those beautiful ruffles?
> Thank you....Barb in Texas



I use 100% cotton on most of my creations. I iron.  But I iron everything anyway.  It's just the way I am.  I have just bought a small steamer that I've started using on things after I've put them on my dress form.  It just makes it easier to see what NEEDS to me steamed that way.  It works really well.  



jham said:


> showoff!   My name is Jeanne and I have hoop envy...



Sorry, friend!  I was just trying to help a girl out that wanted to know!  You know I'd stitch anything for you anytime, right?!



LisaZoe said:


> The size of that hoop makes this need it's own post. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOO jealous! I didn't realize hoops could get so big! What's the largest design you can do in that hoop without breaking the design up into 'chunks' (if that makes sense)? I know my hoop is 5" x 6.5" on the inside dimension but the largest single embroidery design I can do is only 4" x 4". I'm guessing other machines have similar 'dead areas' within the hoop space.



The actual size of the inside of the hoop is 8 1/4" x 14 1/2".  But my actual stitch field is 7.09" x 11.81".  I think all hoops have a bit of space that doesn't actually stitch.  There's a certain amount of space that has to be reserved for the embroidery foot, I guess.  This isn't the largest hoop on the market (there is one machine that is a higher model than mine in Babylock, and I believe viking has some larger hoops as well).  BUT, I'm more than satisfied with my big hoop!  I LOVE IT!  I've never regretted this purchase!

On the flip side, if I had the patience to make myself learn the absolute art of hand applique, I wouldn't need this machine.  It still doesn't compare to your work, Lisa!


----------



## ncmomof2

Wow you all have been busy.  I can barely keep up just skimming through to see all of the wonderful creations!  We leave on our trip in 13 days!  We are all very excited.  All clothing is complete:  8 dresses for oldest daughter, 7 for baby girl, and 5 appliqued t-shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids.  I only need to figure out the bows and I am all set.

I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

disneylovinfamily said:


>



Love this set, and I am not even a football fan!  I also love the other Disney outfits that you made for your trip.



WDWAtLast said:


> I am so excited after watching the video!!!  We are tentatively planning a return trip fall of 2011 for youngest dd's 8th birthday.  Now I am thinking we should wait for October 2012!!
> 
> On another note, I think I am in love.  I feel like I cheated on my faithful partner of almost 20 years, but nothing happened (yet!) Before you get any bad ideas about me, let me tell you where I spent yesterday afternoon - at a Baby Lock dealer!   I *need* a Quilter's Pro now!!! But feel like my old faithful Singer might get her feelings hurt!!!  I am hoping to save up enough money to add to my collection around Christmas!!!



I say keep your 2011 trip..you just have to plan another trip for 2012.  



Rebecuberduber said:


> I just read about the fantasy land expansion yesterday, too.  First thing I thought is, oh my gosh, I wonder if the Disboutiquers know??  Just think of all the fun customs for princess meet and greet experiences!!!!  Sure enough, I pop over this morning and you're all a-buzz about it.  I'm so excited, too!!!
> I can't wait to tell my Disney Dad, today, if he hasn't heard yet...  He just got back from a long business trip, so if I'm fast I can be the first to tell him!



I am so excited and can't wait to go in 2012!!



AQW said:


> QUESTION:
> *
> Can we talk larger-than-5x7 hoop embroidery machines please?  *
> 
> What do you have (or covet)?
> Ones to look at?
> Ones to avoid?
> 
> I've decided I'm going to get an embroidery machine now that I've finally overcome my serger fear.    I had planned on a 5x7 hoop because those designs are plenty big on my daughter... but the thing about kidlets is they tend to grow, darn it.  (I've tried to convince both of mine to stop growing; alas, no dice.) So I think it would be wise to at least consider machines that can accommodate a larger hoop... thoughts?





revrob said:


> Just to give you a point of reference - here's my daughter holding my largest hoop:





revrob said:


> The actual size of the inside of the hoop is 8 1/4" x 14 1/2".  But my actual stitch field is 7.09" x 11.81".  I think all hoops have a bit of space that doesn't actually stitch.  There's a certain amount of space that has to be reserved for the embroidery foot, I guess.  This isn't the largest hoop on the market (there is one machine that is a higher model than mine in Babylock, and I believe viking has some larger hoops as well).  BUT, I'm more than satisfied with my big hoop!  I LOVE IT!  I've never regretted this purchase!



I have a Brother machine, and my hoop looks just like Shannon's hoop..it is also the same size.  I traded my old machine in couple weeks ago for a new brother embroidery/sewing machine with the bigger hoop and I love, love, love it!  Embroidery is addicting...I have been playing around with the embroidery part since I got the new machine..yesterday, dh asked me if I have even used the sewing part since I got the new machine. 



longaberger_lara said:


> I got it off!! I sprayed it with oxyclean and let it sit overnight. It scraped right off the next morning. My niece loved the outfits by the way! Thank you again!



I love oxyclean..it gets the most stubborn stains off my kids' clothes.


----------



## anggye

I haven't had time to comment but I have been lurking and everything is great. On Thursday. my kinder told me someone took her napmat. I had just bought her the ho-hum red and blue because I didn't want to have to make yet another thing. I decided to make her one so noone would mistake hers again.





My DD9 wanted a Disney t-shirt with peace incorporated in it. This is what I came up with.





The same daughter, Cambree has decided that in her new room she wants a Broadway room. I had to think about it but I came up with making a quilt with different shows appliqued on it. Get ready for lots of pics.
























Totally OT, but the same daughter is turning 10 in  2 weeks and has decided to have Wicked party. I like throwing creative parties, but I am lost on this one I thought that you wonderfully creative souls could help me!!!
I have ideas on food, goodyh bags and invites, but all suggestions would be welcome, especially about games. THANK YOU!!


----------



## mirandag819

I will be out by HL tomorrow & I can look for you.  How much do you need?
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for looking, you will be my hero if you find it, just PM me if you do find it... I probably need 3 or 4 yards if they have it..... I am obsessed with dots, and now I keep seeing this for so many thing I want to make.  I should have bought more when I got it (or now I have it in my head I may have bought the last of it at my store, I can't remember now).


----------



## momtoprincess A

Abigail was asked to light to Chalice at church today so of course she asked me to make her a new outfit.
I didn't make the shirt ~ she already had it, but I made the skirt and matching headband.


----------



## Sandy321

Lurker coming out!  I've been lurking for quite some time btw - I have the honor of meeting Utahmama!!  and of course her precious dd! 
my dd is on the left - uma's dd in the middle and another dis'ers dd on the right





  I guess its all HeatherSue's fault!  I just was bored today and read her trip report!   I've been following Maroo and the MAW trip reports...  I would love to be part of the Big Give - but not sure what  I can do... 

Today - I thought of something!!  

I've also have a sewing machine I'd like to use...   DD wants to be a sewer - but we're really into reading... and now with school (she's in 7th grade) our time is disappearing... that and dh got laid off... he's a computer geek, so we're hopeful!!  We have a strong faith - and BIG dreams.. 

I think I need to commit to something!!


----------



## momtoprincess A

I can't get over how much you guys post when I'm busy sewing. 
Again so many beautiful things posted.

I finally broke down and bought a vida pattern, I'm really nervous about making it. I guess once I get the pattern ~ I'll look to see how easy (or hard) it is to make.

I'm still trying to get up the nerve to try my first aplique, I just can't bring myself to cut the cheap broadcloth I bought to practice  I guess I'm like my kids and want to be able to do it perfect the first time.


----------



## billwendy

ncmomof2 said:


>



This is so cute!! ARe you going to do a matching baby sister one too?


Just fought with my embroidery machine today - but I eventually won!!!

Heather - can you tell how you dont hoop tshirts? Im still learning it all!! I used stickyback for some totebags I did for birthdays.

Anyone have an idea for getting old doubleback sticky tape residue (heavy residue) off of an old hard wood floor? I feel like Ive tried everything!!! There used to be wall to wall carpet on the floor here, and I guess that is how they stabilized it at all the entranceways. Well, we pulled up the carpet and now cant get these darn stripes off the floor!!!!!!

Anyone else every get angry with their DH? Mine is making me really grumpy right now!!!


----------



## princessmom29

emcreative said:


> disneylovin the new football sets are great!
> 
> Well , I have been through two tee shirts now! LOL!  The first one, the needle FLEW OUT OF THE MACHINE!  Oops.  Got that hooked back up, and then it started sewing in a totally different spot.  Ends up it was a good thing I decided to keep going with it anyway, as it was sideways and the back of the tee slipped in and got appliqued!! lol!
> 
> The second tee everything stitched out fine, but I didn't trim the fabric close enough and once again didn't "judge' where the applique would go in hoop correctly, so it's way low on teh shirt
> 
> ERG!
> 
> The positives:
> I learned how to get a new design onto my machine and que it up successfully.
> I learned how to do each step to make it stitch out correctly
> I did mange to hoop the tee and have it work without getting "extra pieces" of it caught.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to go give that jiffy place a lot of my money, with the way I'm running through tees
> 
> I'm not feeling my best today so I may lay down for a while and try again another day. Are we expecting storms or a big temp change here in MI?  My body seems to be telling me something icky is about to happen.



I just wanted to add my voice to the chours of "don't get discouraged" I have had my emb. machine about 6 months nad am just starting to turn out consistent appliques for things like characters ect. I found that the expensive applique scissors really do help for me, and that it just took practice for me to get good. I tohught it was going to be some kind of magic bullet that made my appliques perfect, and I got really discouraged at one point, but I am finally getting the hang of it, and it is becoming fun. You will get there. To quote Dory, "Just keep swimming!!"


----------



## snubie

ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been busy.  I can barely keep up just skimming through to see all of the wonderful creations!  We leave on our trip in 13 days!  We are all very excited.  All clothing is complete:  8 dresses for oldest daughter, 7 for baby girl, and 5 appliqued t-shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids.  I only need to figure out the bows and I am all set.
> 
> I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!


I LOVE THIS!!!  I am addicted to candy corn this year.  Mustbe the pregnancy 
I am not sure if I posted this or not....







anggye said:


> I haven't had time to comment but I have been lurking and everything is great. On Thursday. my kinder told me someone took her napmat. I had just bought her the ho-hum red and blue because I didn't want to have to make yet another thing. I decided to make her one so noone would mistake hers again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD9 wanted a Disney t-shirt with peace incorporated in it. This is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same daughter, Cambree has decided that in her new room she wants a Broadway room. I had to think about it but I came up with making a quilt with different shows appliqued on it. Get ready for lots of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally OT, but the same daughter is turning 10 in  2 weeks and has decided to have Wicked party. I like throwing creative parties, but I am lost on this one I thought that you wonderfully creative souls could help me!!!
> I have ideas on food, goodyh bags and invites, but all suggestions would be welcome, especially about games. THANK YOU!!



I love the peace, love and Mickey tshirt.  I may have to case this (if that is OK with you).
And the quilt is amazing.  Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## emcreative

Thanks everyone!

I do have a pair of "pelican scissors" (what Lizzie calls my gingher embroider scissors)!  It was just me not realizing how close I need to cut!

Once this flare is over (please God soon!) I will be back to doing more.  I want to make Hannah some pants to go with the Spongebob tunic!


----------



## VBAndrea

LisaZoe said:


> LOL, I think the shoes would be fun for any age. It's just hard to find plain white canvas high tops - or low. I don't want to pay $30+ for them so the ones I've found online are out.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I've only used the really big rick rack at the hem where only half of it showed along the bottom. For that I did a straight stitch down the middle and another to catch the top edge of the curves so they wouldn't curl down. The baby rick rack I attach with a straight stitch down the middle. The medium and jumbo rick rack I use a zig zag stitch down the middle. I like to do it that way so it's less likely to curl up around the stitching.
> 
> I always try to remember to pre-wash trim especially if I'm not familiar with the brand. I feel pretty confident of the Wright brand, like the rick rack I use, so I will use without pre-washing since it's never bled or shrunk. I just toss the trim into a lingerie laundering bag and wash/dry with a regular load of clothes. I'd much rather find out the trim doesn't hold up to machine washing before it's used on a garment.
> 
> Speaking of pre-washing, I'm so annoyed with some fabric I bought at JoAnns. I was asked to make a fun set for a little boy in bright colors. I saw some great colors in the denim section of JA and bought several thinking I'd do large patches of the different colors to use as fabric for the shorts. I pre-washed them all at once and they bled a lot! Some of the colors ended up looking tie-dyed. I ran them through a wash/rinse cycle 2 more times until the water was pretty clear. I decided I could still use them since the set was going to be kind of funky anyway. However, I was concerned the dye might bleed through to the applique so I took strips of each color, sewed them together and 'appliqued' plain white fabric over them. I'm glad I did that test because once I got it wet, let it set and then dried it, I could see slight color on the white fabric from each of the denim strips. I hate throwing away fabric especially since these are 3 yards total (1/2 yd each of 6 colors) but I just don't want to risk applique getting ruined. I may try one more wash with white vinegar and repeat the applique test. It's just so frustrating!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to mention this since it's one of the reasons I strongly encourage people to always pre-wash anything that they aren't 100% sure will be fine without a pre-wash. I know we put so much time and effort into our creations so I think it's worth taking a little time at the start to pre-wash to avoid potential catastrophes.


Thank you so much for replying -- I'm going to do just as you say and prewash all trim in a lingerie bag.  I consider you the Goddess of Applique and Vidas so I highly value your opinion.  And thanks for the sewing rickrack pointers.  

I've had really good luck with all the fabric I've purchased lately.  I just do as the Disboutiquers say and prewash in cold without any fabric softener.  I've been scared about a couple of my prints, but thus far everything turned out well.  Honestly, I got so discouraged with sewing a few years back b/c I painstakingly made ds a collared button down shirt from a commercial pattern (so you know the headache involved) and when I washed it it shrunk (and for some reason it was already on the small side to begin with) and faded horribly.  It was a bright tropical print so it looked awful.  I had no clue to prewash and probably didn't wash it in cold either.

One thing I do use is Shout Color Catcher sheets and I have even thrown them in with a few fabrics I thought I might have problems with.  These sheets really do work, so if your'e in doubt with future fabrics they may help.



HeatherSue said:


> Yes, I love me some Ariel!  Actually, I really love the movie, not just Ariel.  It's one of my top 3 favorites.  I can't choose between The Little Mermaid, Cinderella, and The Hunchback of Notre Dame.  I think I need to banana again!
> -----------------
> 
> LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!  That's less than 3 weeks!
> 
> 
> ----------------------------


I've never seen Hunchback -- I actually heard it wasn't supposed to be good.  Hmm, I may have to now see if the library has it.

Eeks!  Just three weeks!!!!  Please post a summary of everything before you go.  I think my favs will be the Jasmine set though.  I remember that vividly.



revrob said:


> Just to give you a point of reference - here's my daughter holding my largest hoop:



 J/K of course.  Since I don't have a machine I'm jealous of anything.  I just really wanted to comment on how cute your dd is.   I will always remember the photo you posted of her walking with Mulan.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've got my pattern, and the fabric all cut out, but I remember seeing here someplace that there are more directions or maybe a tutorial to help you put it together.  I've looked in the Tutes section, but if its there, I'm blind.  Any help is appreciated!
> 
> TIA!!!


I have the link saved:
http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html

I certainly don't have the pattern, but I hope to some day when I get a bit more experienced.



emcreative said:


> Well , I have been through two tee shirts now! LOL!  The first one, the needle FLEW OUT OF THE MACHINE!  Oops.  Got that hooked back up, and then it started sewing in a totally different spot.  Ends up it was a good thing I decided to keep going with it anyway, as it was sideways and the back of the tee slipped in and got appliqued!! lol!
> 
> The second tee everything stitched out fine, but I didn't trim the fabric close enough and once again didn't "judge' where the applique would go in hoop correctly, so it's way low on teh shirt
> ERG!
> 
> The positives:
> I learned how to get a new design onto my machine and que it up successfully.
> I learned how to do each step to make it stitch out correctly
> I did mange to hoop the tee and have it work without getting "extra pieces" of it caught.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to go give that jiffy place a lot of my money, with the way I'm running through tees
> 
> I'm not feeling my best today so I may lay down for a while and try again another day. Are we expecting storms or a big temp change here in MI?  My body seems to be telling me something icky is about to happen.


Do what I did for my first hand applique and practice on an old stained t-shirt -- thank goodness I did b/c I forgot to put in the ballpoint needle and my machine ate my t-shirt.



bunny213 said:


> actually I check this thread sometimes twice a day (maybe three?? )...you are all amazing and so talented.  I do little things, but never could compare to what you're all capable of.  I did make some chef hats though....
> I would like to try and make a pillow case dress....I found the material, but I need to know....if it's 100% cotton - will it need to be ironed each time it's done up?    I've looked at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby....but don't think I've seen a blend that cotton and polyester.....is there such a thing in a dotted print???     Those wonderful creations that you all make....do they need to be ironed?  How do you handle those beautiful ruffles?
> Thank you....Barb in Texas



I am an ironing freak and iron almost everything except undies.  However, I wash in cold, put things in the dryer on low heat for just ten minutes and then immediately hang dry.  It makes ironing much easier -- sometimes I'll even iron when things are a little damp and then just hang to dry.  It's fairly simple to do ruffles this way.



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been busy.  I can barely keep up just skimming through to see all of the wonderful creations!  We leave on our trip in 13 days!  We are all very excited.  All clothing is complete:  8 dresses for oldest daughter, 7 for baby girl, and 5 appliqued t-shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids.  I only need to figure out the bows and I am all set.
> 
> I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!


That's so cute!  If you get a chance post all your outfits -- I love seeing everything in final sets.



anggye said:


> I haven't had time to comment but I have been lurking and everything is great. On Thursday. my kinder told me someone took her napmat. I had just bought her the ho-hum red and blue because I didn't want to have to make yet another thing. I decided to make her one so noone would mistake hers again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD9 wanted a Disney t-shirt with peace incorporated in it. This is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same daughter, Cambree has decided that in her new room she wants a Broadway room. I had to think about it but I came up with making a quilt with different shows appliqued on it. Get ready for lots of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally OT, but the same daughter is turning 10 in  2 weeks and has decided to have Wicked party. I like throwing creative parties, but I am lost on this one I thought that you wonderfully creative souls could help me!!!
> I have ideas on food, goodyh bags and invites, but all suggestions would be welcome, especially about games. THANK YOU!!


I can't wait to see the finished quilt -- that looks like sooooo much work!



momtoprincess A said:


> Abigail was asked to light to Chalice at church today so of course she asked me to make her a new outfit.
> I didn't make the shirt ~ she already had it, but I made the skirt and matching headband.


That's beautiful!  I'd be way too scared to work with fabric like that.



Sandy321 said:


> Lurker coming out!  I've been lurking for quite some time btw - I have the honor of meeting Utahmama!!  and of course her precious dd!
> my dd is on the left - uma's dd in the middle and another dis'ers dd on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its all HeatherSue's fault!  I just was bored today and read her trip report!   I've been following Maroo and the MAW trip reports...  I would love to be part of the Big Give - but not sure what  I can do... Today - I thought of something!!
> 
> I've also have a sewing machine I'd like to use...   DD wants to be a sewer - but we're really into reading... and now with school (she's in 7th grade) our time is disappearing... that and dh got laid off... he's a computer geek, so we're hopeful!!  We have a strong faith - and BIG dreams..
> 
> I think I need to commit to something!!


Welcome and get that sewing machine out and start using it -- just start with the simple patterns and you'll see how easy it is.



momtoprincess A said:


> I can't get over how much you guys post when I'm busy sewing.
> Again so many beautiful things posted.
> 
> I finally broke down and bought a vida pattern, I'm really nervous about making it. I guess once I get the pattern ~ I'll look to see how easy (or hard) it is to make.
> 
> I'm still trying to get up the nerve to try my first aplique, I just can't bring myself to cut the cheap broadcloth I bought to practice  I guess I'm like my kids and want to be able to do it perfect the first time.


I am just working on my first Vida -- I'm actually only in the stages of having the pattern cut out and selecting my fabrics, but it doesn't look all that hard to do.  Just follow Lisa's tute.  I mistaking cut my pattern the first time without seam allowances b/c I didn't read through the tute until after I cut it  It probably would have been OK since I have a skinny dd, but I went back and redid it all with seam allowances.



billwendy said:


> This is so cute!! ARe you going to do a matching baby sister one too?
> 
> 
> Just fought with my embroidery machine today - but I eventually won!!!
> 
> Heather - can you tell how you dont hoop tshirts? Im still learning it all!! I used stickyback for some totebags I did for birthdays.
> 
> Anyone have an idea for getting old doubleback sticky tape residue (heavy residue) off of an old hard wood floor? I feel like Ive tried everything!!! There used to be wall to wall carpet on the floor here, and I guess that is how they stabilized it at all the entranceways. Well, we pulled up the carpet and now cant get these darn stripes off the floor!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone else every get angry with their DH? Mine is making me really grumpy right now!!!


Try Goo Gone for the sticky residue -- it seams to work on everything.

Angry with dh? *Never*


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> The actual size of the inside of the hoop is 8 1/4" x 14 1/2".  But my actual stitch field is 7.09" x 11.81".  I think all hoops have a bit of space that doesn't actually stitch.  There's a certain amount of space that has to be reserved for the embroidery foot, I guess.  This isn't the largest hoop on the market (there is one machine that is a higher model than mine in Babylock, and I believe viking has some larger hoops as well).  BUT, I'm more than satisfied with my big hoop!  I LOVE IT!  I've never regretted this purchase!
> 
> On the flip side, if I had the patience to make myself learn the absolute art of hand applique, I wouldn't need this machine.  It still doesn't compare to your work, Lisa!



You know, as much as I say I want to have a larger hoop, right now I barely even use the one I have. I think it's more a longing to have all the cool gadgets available than a real need for it. LOL Mostly a slightly larger size would be nice when/if I try to digitize designs. There are much higher priority items on the list of things I need anyway. For example, I now have PED Basic but my darn CD ROM drive isn't working so I can't even load the software to use it! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!



That came out really cute!



momtoprincess A said:


> I finally broke down and bought a vida pattern, I'm really nervous about making it. I guess once I get the pattern ~ I'll look to see how easy (or hard) it is to make.



It's really not hard especially if you use one of the tutorials available, like the one Stephres wrote or mine. Honestly, I think the trickiest part is just tracing the pattern pieces and adding seam allowance. Once you have that done, the only other area that is a little more than a straight seam are the bottom center and side panels with slightly curved edges. Even those aren't bad since the curves aren't extreme.



momtoprincess A said:


> I'm still trying to get up the nerve to try my first aplique, I just can't bring myself to cut the cheap broadcloth I bought to practice  I guess I'm like my kids and want to be able to do it perfect the first time.



If it was perfect the first time, it wouldn't be as satisfying to finally get it perfected.  I did my first applique experiments on scrap fabric so I didn't have to worry if I messed up. Just make sure you have a good stabilzer, that you stitch at a steady, comfortable pace and don't expect perfection the first time.



billwendy said:


> Anyone have an idea for getting old doubleback sticky tape residue (heavy residue) off of an old hard wood floor? I feel like Ive tried everything!!! There used to be wall to wall carpet on the floor here, and I guess that is how they stabilized it at all the entranceways. Well, we pulled up the carpet and now cant get these darn stripes off the floor!!!!!!



Have you tried oil? I've always had pretty good success getting sticky tape residue off surfaces with vegetable oil or WD40 and a soft white cloth. Obviously you'd want to be sure whatever you use won't harm the flooring but oil should be safe (at least IMO since I use oil on my wood furniture and floors to get a nice glow). The oil seems to help break down the adhesive. It's not always fast and may take a few applications of oil but it's always worked eventually.


----------



## momtoprincess A

VBAndrea said:


> That's beautiful!  I'd be way too scared to work with fabric like that.



It's actually corderoy, the underskirt was a tafata that I found on a 75% off table with some tuille around the bottom.
It's just the broadcloth I can't seam to cut into.


----------



## ncmomof2

billwendy said:


> This is so cute!! ARe you going to do a matching baby sister one too?



I plan on making a dress if I have enough fabric.  Maybe pants...  We will see!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Does anyone out there know of a pattern for the knot dress? I've seen it on ycmt but I need it for a size 7/8 girl.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

AQW said:


> QUESTION:
> *
> Can we talk larger-than-5x7 hoop embroidery machines please?  *


I have a brother 750D and I am already wishing I had a bigger hoop machine.  Also putting the hoop on the machine has brought me to tears!


revrob said:


> I have a Babylock Ellegante.  My largest hoop is just over 7"x11".  My daughter wears a size 5/6.  If a design fills the hoop, it will just about cover the entire front of the bodice from top to bottom.  I. LOVE. MY. MACHINE!  LOVE.  LOVE. LOVE IT!  I bought it on ebay from a sewing machine dealer.  It had been a trade in.  It came with a warranty, and I ended up getting it for about 1/3 of the price new.  Have I mentioned that I LOVE IT!  And, I know that I'm not going to outgrow it in a year.


OK, send me to your ebay connection cuz sista I am ready for different machine.



disneylovinfamily said:


> in the spirit of game day (GO RAVENS) here are pics of some football sets that I did that I have not shared yet


Your work is just amazing!  Each time you post I am left with my jaw dropped down and mouth open.  Amazing.


----------



## DznyDreamz

revrob said:


>



This is adorable!  Did you made the skirt as well?  If you bought it, can you tell me from where?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Marah's Next Dumb Question:
> 
> If I'm machine appliqueing a tee shirt...I have to pull the back of the shirt completely out of the hoop somehow, right?  how does that happen?


I don't even know how to float and haven't tried a T yet so you are doing great.  I have been using a huge banana clip for holding hair to hold the fabric out of the way.



emcreative said:


> disneylovin the new football sets are great!
> 
> Well , I have been through two tee shirts now! LOL!  The first one, the needle FLEW OUT OF THE MACHINE!  Oops.  Got that hooked back up, and then it started sewing in a totally different spot.  Ends up it was a good thing I decided to keep going with it anyway, as it was sideways and the back of the tee slipped in and got appliqued!! lol!
> 
> The second tee everything stitched out fine, but I didn't trim the fabric close enough and once again didn't "judge' where the applique would go in hoop correctly, so it's way low on teh shirt
> 
> ERG!
> 
> The positives:
> I learned how to get a new design onto my machine and que it up successfully.
> I learned how to do each step to make it stitch out correctly
> I did mange to hoop the tee and have it work without getting "extra pieces" of it caught.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to go give that jiffy place a lot of my money, with the way I'm running through tees
> 
> I'm not feeling my best today so I may lay down for a while and try again another day. Are we expecting storms or a big temp change here in MI?  My body seems to be telling me something icky is about to happen.


You are doing a super job and practice is the best teacher.  You are doing T's already.  Right with you on laying down.

What colour T do you need?  I will check to see if I have it.



momtoprincess A said:


> Abigail was asked to light to Chalice at church today so of course she asked me to make her a new outfit.
> I didn't make the shirt ~ she already had it, but I made the skirt and matching headband.


That is just beautiful!  I love the skirt and headband.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't even know how to float and haven't tried a T yet so you are doing great.  I have been using a huge banana clip for holding hair to hold the fabric out of the way.
> 
> 
> You are doing a super job and practice is the best teacher.  You are doing T's already.  Right with you on laying down.
> 
> What colour T do you need?  I will check to see if I have it.



Thank you for the encouragement.  And also, for offering to look for the tee.  Honestly I need so many between the projects I want to do and the projects the kids have planned for me (/shakes fist at Heather, "DARN YOU AND YOUR CUTE DESIGNS!)  that I really should just order a bunch of cheap ones!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

LisaZoe said:


> This seems to be a good one with photos and written instructions: http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html It's broken into a few parts but if you scroll down the page, she has each one listed as a link along the right side of the page.



Thankyou!!!  This is exactly what I wanted.  I've been sewing for years, but got spoiled with YCMT and all the color step-by-step photos.    I got my Feliz done without too much trouble, this made it loads easier.  I'll take pics in the am when my model is awake


----------



## MinnieVanMom

For all the hard work I have very little to show for today other than a screaming headache

I did have to do buttons on all the shirts and 1 set of holes.  That took quiet a while just doing buttons.  

I printed out the incredible design after working on it in PS4 for over an hour and the paper printed...well faded, then I put it on the red shirt and the red bleed through the design. 

I am thanking the Good Lord for Heather's design.  I told DH I knew how to fix the problem.  He had my PE Design just opening when I was testing out the design by Heather.  Unfortunately I don't have any orange fabric.  So the shirts will wait till next weekend.  I will also have time to find out what "float" is on t shirt.

Finally, This is what I did do:




I have mine on the halloween fabric but not the shirt.


----------



## revrob

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have a brother 750D and I am already wishing I had a bigger hoop machine.  Also putting the hoop on the machine has brought me to tears!
> 
> OK, send me to your ebay connection cuz sista I am ready for different machine.



Actually, it was sorta an arbitrary thing.  I searched ebay for a few weeks using the search terms of the machine that I wanted.  One day, one popped up and I watched the entire week that it was listed.  I just happened to be the only bid, and I got it!  I've not searched much since, but I have a few times, and not really seen anything.   I think the key is persistence.




DznyDreamz said:


> This is adorable!  Did you made the skirt as well?  If you bought it, can you tell me from where?



Thanks!  No, I didn't make the skirt.  It is a pettiskirt that was sold at disneyshopping.com last year.  I don't know if they have something similar now?  It would be cute with any petti, really.  This petti has served us very well both for wearing as well as modeling outfits on this dress form! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> For all the hard work I have very little to show for today other than a screaming headache
> 
> I did have to do buttons on all the shirts and 1 set of holes.  That took quiet a while just doing buttons.
> 
> I printed out the incredible design after working on it in PS4 for over an hour and the paper printed...well faded, then I put it on the red shirt and the red bleed through the design.
> 
> I am thanking the Good Lord for Heather's design.  I told DH I knew how to fix the problem.  He had my PE Design just opening when I was testing out the design by Heather.  Unfortunately I don't have any orange fabric.  So the shirts will wait till next weekend.  I will also have time to find out what "float" is on t shirt.
> 
> Finally, This is what I did do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine on the halloween fabric but not the shirt.



Those look good!  You're getting a lot done!

Are you talking about "floating" stabilizer?  If so, the term simply means that you hoop whatever you're stitching (often the term is referring to using sticky back stabilizer in the hoop and putting whatever you're stitching on top of it without hoopingit) and then simply sliding a piece of stabilizer underneath the hoop before you begin to stitch.  It "floats" underneath the hoop and stabilizes as it is being stitched.


----------



## disneymomof1

Well,check out my ticker, we are leaving tomorrow afternoon.  So excited, I finished up an AK dress and another princess dress, I will definitely post pics when we return. Maddie is so excited, tonight as she was going to bed, she said she didn't think she would be able to sleep tonight at all, she has "excited feelings". So cute. I didn't get as many customs done as I wanted but do we ever really have enough.  

And for those that have never seen Hunchback of Notre Dame, you must watch it, great story and beautiful music, still my favorite, and I miss the Hunchback Show that they used to have at the Studios. 

Have a great week everyone and I will post photos from the trip next week !!


----------



## emcreative

*****OT But I have to share for those of you who have baby boys!!!*****

My 8 year old daughter Hannah came up with the most ingenious idea, and I had to share it!

Sometimes in the summer and almost always at night, we leave the boys down to just a diaper because they get so hot (and okay, if they are just sitting at home, they get 15 shirts a day dirty too!).  The problem we were having is that erm, little boys are, well, different, and they kept taking their diapers off and...okay you get the idea.  So now I know it was a frustrated mom who came up with the saying "you'll go blind!"

Anyhoo I didn't feel like totally dressing them every day, but I can't have them diaperless around the house, either.  Ick, mess.

One of the boys' Fairy Godmothers sent us some little boys' undies her son had outgrown before he even got to wear them.  I figured I'd just put them away until it was time to Potty train.  Well, Hannah saw them and said, "Mom, why don't we put them over their diapers so they can't take the diaper off but they still won't be too hot!"

D'uh!  Why didn't I think of that?!??!

They work PERFECTLY!  They keep the boys cool AND keep their diapers on!  The boys wear size 4 and size 5 diapers, and the undies are 2ts, and they fit perfect!  Just tight enough they can't get their little hands in there yet still cool and comfy!

I can't imagine I'm the only "new boy mommy" on the planet who has this problem, so I thought I'd share just in case. I'd post a picture, but, erm, I think posting a picture of my boy in just his undies may be scarring to him later, lol!

PS:  Thank you again, fairy godmother!!


----------



## jham

revrob said:


> Sorry, friend!  I was just trying to help a girl out that wanted to know!  You know I'd stitch anything for you anytime, right?!



I'm just joking in an envious sort of way. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been busy.  I can barely keep up just skimming through to see all of the wonderful creations!  We leave on our trip in 13 days!  We are all very excited.  All clothing is complete:  8 dresses for oldest daughter, 7 for baby girl, and 5 appliqued t-shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids.  I only need to figure out the bows and I am all set.
> 
> I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!



Adorable!



anggye said:


> Totally OT, but the same daughter is turning 10 in  2 weeks and has decided to have Wicked party. I like throwing creative parties, but I am lost on this one I thought that you wonderfully creative souls could help me!!!
> I have ideas on food, goodyh bags and invites, but all suggestions would be welcome, especially about games. THANK YOU!!



I love the nap mat and quilt blocks!  My DD12 LOVES Wicked.  For games I would suggest a "popular" makeover, maybe 2 teams racing to put certain items, shoes hat etc. on one girl (while the song plays of course), broomstick races, and something with bubbles a la Galinda.  Maybe a treasure hunt to the Emerald City?  Dangit, DD just asked me what I was typing and now she wants a Wicked party for her next birthday. 



billwendy said:


> Anyone else every get angry with their DH? Mine is making me really grumpy right now!!!



Don't get me started right now or I'll never stop!!!   But seriously, if your sick wife is trying to take a nap in her bed you do NOT need to watch the Broncos game on the DVR in the bedroom!!!


----------



## Stephres

emcreative said:


> *****OT But I have to share for those of you who have baby boys!!!*****
> 
> My 8 year old daughter Hannah came up with the most ingenious idea, and I had to share it!
> 
> Sometimes in the summer and almost always at night, we leave the boys down to just a diaper because they get so hot (and okay, if they are just sitting at home, they get 15 shirts a day dirty too!).  The problem we were having is that erm, little boys are, well, different, and they kept taking their diapers off and...okay you get the idea.  So now I know it was a frustrated mom who came up with the saying "you'll go blind!"
> 
> Anyhoo I didn't feel like totally dressing them every day, but I can't have them diaperless around the house, either.  Ick, mess.
> 
> One of the boys' Fairy Godmothers sent us some little boys' undies her son had outgrown before he even got to wear them.  I figured I'd just put them away until it was time to Potty train.  Well, Hannah saw them and said, "Mom, why don't we put them over their diapers so they can't take the diaper off but they still won't be too hot!"
> 
> D'uh!  Why didn't I think of that?!??!
> 
> They work PERFECTLY!  They keep the boys cool AND keep their diapers on!  The boys wear size 4 and size 5 diapers, and the undies are 2ts, and they fit perfect!  Just tight enough they can't get their little hands in there yet still cool and comfy!
> 
> I can't imagine I'm the only "new boy mommy" on the planet who has this problem, so I thought I'd share just in case. I'd post a picture, but, erm, I think posting a picture of my boy in just his undies may be scarring to him later, lol!
> 
> PS:  Thank you again, fairy godmother!!



Just so you know, this works for little girl babies who like to pull off their diapers when they are wearing dresses without bloomers, just so you know......not that I would have a little girl baby so unladylike...

Although my little girl baby required 3T panties to keep her diaper secure...


----------



## lovesdumbo

ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been busy.  I can barely keep up just skimming through to see all of the wonderful creations!  We leave on our trip in 13 days!  We are all very excited.  All clothing is complete:  8 dresses for oldest daughter, 7 for baby girl, and 5 appliqued t-shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids.  I only need to figure out the bows and I am all set.
> 
> I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!


When I read 5 shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids I thought you were one shirt short.  Did you make 30 shirts?   AND you're done more than a week early?  

Love your candy corn outfit!



anggye said:


> I haven't had time to comment but I have been lurking and everything is great. On Thursday. my kinder told me someone took her napmat. I had just bought her the ho-hum red and blue because I didn't want to have to make yet another thing. I decided to make her one so noone would mistake hers again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD9 wanted a Disney t-shirt with peace incorporated in it. This is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same daughter, Cambree has decided that in her new room she wants a Broadway room. I had to think about it but I came up with making a quilt with different shows appliqued on it. Get ready for lots of pics.


Cute nap mat and peace T.  That quilt is going to be awesome!  I was thinking of doing a silhouette quilt of characters and then do some blocks as autographs.  



momtoprincess A said:


> Abigail was asked to light to Chalice at church today so of course she asked me to make her a new outfit.
> I didn't make the shirt ~ she already had it, but I made the skirt and matching headband.


Beautiful!!!  If you can make that the Vida will be a piece of cake!  It is pretty easy.  It does take a bit of time to trace out the pattern and add seam allowance the first time but the construction is pretty easy.



Sandy321 said:


> Lurker coming out!  I've been lurking for quite some time btw - I have the honor of meeting Utahmama!!  and of course her precious dd!
> my dd is on the left - uma's dd in the middle and another dis'ers dd on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its all HeatherSue's fault!  I just was bored today and read her trip report!   I've been following Maroo and the MAW trip reports...  I would love to be part of the Big Give - but not sure what  I can do...
> 
> Today - I thought of something!!
> 
> I've also have a sewing machine I'd like to use...   DD wants to be a sewer - but we're really into reading... and now with school (she's in 7th grade) our time is disappearing... that and dh got laid off... he's a computer geek, so we're hopeful!!  We have a strong faith - and BIG dreams..
> 
> I think I need to commit to something!!


Good luck to your DH!!!




snubie said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!  I am addicted to candy corn this year.  Mustbe the pregnancy
> I am not sure if I posted this or not....


So cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


> For all the hard work I have very little to show for today other than a screaming headache
> 
> I did have to do buttons on all the shirts and 1 set of holes.  That took quiet a while just doing buttons.
> 
> I printed out the incredible design after working on it in PS4 for over an hour and the paper printed...well faded, then I put it on the red shirt and the red bleed through the design.
> 
> I am thanking the Good Lord for Heather's design.  I told DH I knew how to fix the problem.  He had my PE Design just opening when I was testing out the design by Heather.  Unfortunately I don't have any orange fabric.  So the shirts will wait till next weekend.  I will also have time to find out what "float" is on t shirt.
> 
> Finally, This is what I did do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine on the halloween fabric but not the shirt.


Everything looks wonderful!!! LOVE Minnie!!!
Hope your headache goes away fast!




disneymomof1 said:


> Well,check out my ticker, we are leaving tomorrow afternoon.  So excited, I finished up an AK dress and another princess dress, I will definitely post pics when we return. Maddie is so excited, tonight as she was going to bed, she said she didn't think she would be able to sleep tonight at all, she has "excited feelings". So cute. I didn't get as many customs done as I wanted but do we ever really have enough.
> 
> And for those that have never seen Hunchback of Notre Dame, you must watch it, great story and beautiful music, still my favorite, and I miss the Hunchback Show that they used to have at the Studios.
> 
> Have a great week everyone and I will post photos from the trip next week !!


Have a very magical trip!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> The boys wear size 4 and size 5 diapers, and the undies are 2ts, and they fit perfect!  Just tight enough they can't get their little hands in there yet still cool and comfy!



That's a great idea. I'll keep it in mind if my niece mentions similar issues with her son. I watch him most Friday afternoons and each diaper change he has to check to make sure 'it' is still there... although I've assured him many times I'd let him know if it suddenly dissappeared.  Zoe even noticed him doing that so I told her it's a guy thing. 



jham said:


> Don't get me started right now or I'll never stop!!!   But seriously, if your sick wife is trying to take a nap in her bed you do NOT need to watch the Broncos game on the DVR in the bedroom!!!



That is grounds for banishment from the bedroom for an extended period IMO.


----------



## teresajoy

lovesdumbo said:


> My youngest 2 never believed the characters were real-I don't know why but they just didn't.  I had to tell them NOT to tell their older sister.  She was 8 when she figured out that Pooh was just a person in a costume.  I was really worried that some of the magic would be gone on our next trip but was relieved in the airport when she starting drawing pictures for the Pooh characters to give them at our CP breakfast.



Oh, my girls have been trying to tell me for YEARS that the characters are just people in costumes, but when we get to Disney, we all believe! 



ibesue said:


> Okay, we have had no heater/AC for 2 years.  I will not whine anymore about not having a heater.  I live in So CA, you live in Michigan!  BIG difference in winter!  Oh, and my DH bought me an air conditioner last week!


I'm glad you got your A/C!!!





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We leave to stay in a hotel by the airport today after church!  My DD's just think we are going to do that tonight to celebrate starting school.  Then we are going to wake up early tomorrow morning to a mickey decorated room and they'll open a box that balloons are flying out of with a sign that says "we're going to disney!"  I can't wait to tell them we're going to Disney RIGHT NOW!!!!  They still don't know.  Hopefully they won't become suspicious of extra luggage in the van.  Maybe I'll see some of you and your beautiful creations there!!!!



Have fun!!!



busy mommy said:


> You mean the characters aren't real!?!


Don't you believe a word they are saying!



HeatherSue said:


> TERESA!!! AN ARIEL RIDE!!! An ARIEL RIDE!!!!  Pretend this is a dancing around the room, holding hands while everyone looks at you like you're crazy smiley.....   Or, it could be a holding hands, skipping through Meijer smiley, if you prefer!!!


  I SOOO ESITED!!!!!! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> in the spirit of game day (GO RAVENS) here are pics of some football sets that I did that I have not shared yet


Great job!!!! These sets are so cute! 


karebear1 said:


> I know Heather!!  Weren't those videos enough to make you want to join D23 and go to the conferences in the future??  the MK really needed some updating- and the pics, video, plans for this modification just look so awesome- even beautiful!  I've often looked at pictures of WDW Tokyo and wished they would build something like that here- and they may just be coming closer to that with this new part of FL. I can hardly wait!!
> 
> I didn't know you loved Ariel so much!  Very Interesting........
> 
> *I think this FL extension may be cause for an official Disboutique meet-  we should really start planning it now.  How fun would that be??*



OOH, a meet!!! 

I've often thought I'd like to go to Disney Tokyo, now I don't have to! 



pixieamazon said:


> hi all i have been lurking on the board for a while and have just found all of you so talented and the designs are amazing. We are going to Disney for christmas of this year, my DH first since the 70's!!!!Epcot wasn't even around. Anyway My youngest DD7 wanted a princess dress to wear to eat at cinderella castle, well of course she chose Belle.I have never made a costume before but after looking here you have all inspired me and now the dress is completeShe loves it. if i knew how to post it i would show you but i dont know how to post a picture on here yet...



Welcome!!! You need 10 posts to post pictures, just do a count down we don't mind! 



Jajone said:


> For those who have rented a vacation house, where is the best discussion board/thread to get info on different houses?[/SIZE][/COLOR]



I've never looked at a discussion board for a house, but one piece of advice I'd give you is to ask the owners if they will lower the price for you. They often will. 




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've got my pattern, and the fabric all cut out, but I remember seeing here someplace that there are more directions or maybe a tutorial to help you put it together.  I've looked in the Tutes section, but if its there, I'm blind.  Any help is appreciated!
> 
> TIA!!!



They are there. Next time you look for something in the bookmarks, just use the search function on the top of the page. 



bunny213 said:


> actually I check this thread sometimes twice a day (maybe three?? )...you are all amazing and so talented.  I do little things, but never could compare to what you're all capable of.  I did make some chef hats though....
> I would like to try and make a pillow case dress....I found the material, but I need to know....if it's 100% cotton - will it need to be ironed each time it's done up?    I've looked at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby....but don't think I've seen a blend that cotton and polyester.....is there such a thing in a dotted print???     Those wonderful creations that you all make....do they need to be ironed?  How do you handle those beautiful ruffles?
> Thank you....Barb in Texas



I handwash and line dry too and that takes care of most of the wrinkles. 



anggye said:


> I haven't had time to comment but I have been lurking and everything is great. On Thursday. my kinder told me someone took her napmat. I had just bought her the ho-hum red and blue because I didn't want to have to make yet another thing. I decided to make her one so noone would mistake hers again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



The mat is cute!
I love the shirt and that quilt is going to be great! 



momtoprincess A said:


> Abigail was asked to light to Chalice at church today so of course she asked me to make her a new outfit.
> I didn't make the shirt ~ she already had it, but I made the skirt and matching headband.


That is gorgeous!


----------



## ncmomof2

lovesdumbo said:


> When I read 5 shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids I thought you were one shirt short.  Did you make 30 shirts?   AND you're done more than a week early?



To be fair, I only made 22.  Eight were made last year for our trip.  Here is what I made this year:


























The last two are for my parents who are joining us this year so I only had to make thiers.  Now that I look at it, it was alot!  I don't like to do things last minute so I gave myself plenty of time.  I am starting on the bows today.


----------



## momtoprincess A

MinnieVanMom said:


> For all the hard work I have very little to show for today other than a screaming headache
> 
> I did have to do buttons on all the shirts and 1 set of holes.  That took quiet a while just doing buttons.
> 
> I printed out the incredible design after working on it in PS4 for over an hour and the paper printed...well faded, then I put it on the red shirt and the red bleed through the design.
> 
> I am thanking the Good Lord for Heather's design.  I told DH I knew how to fix the problem.  He had my PE Design just opening when I was testing out the design by Heather.  Unfortunately I don't have any orange fabric.  So the shirts will wait till next weekend.  I will also have time to find out what "float" is on t shirt.
> 
> Finally, This is what I did do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine on the halloween fabric but not the shirt.



Wow these look great!
I hate doing buttons and button holes


----------



## momtoprincess A

ncmomof2 said:


> To be fair, I only made 22.  Eight were made last year for our trip.  Here is what I made this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two are for my parents who are joining us this year so I only had to make thiers.  Now that I look at it, it was alot!  I don't like to do things last minute so I gave myself plenty of time.  I am starting on the bows today.



Oh those look wonderful. I love the mickey ice cream bar shirts.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ncmomof2 said:


> To be fair, I only made 22.  Eight were made last year for our trip.  Here is what I made this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two are for my parents who are joining us this year so I only had to make thiers.  Now that I look at it, it was alot!  I don't like to do things last minute so I gave myself plenty of time.  I am starting on the bows today.


Those are great!!!!  Love the Mickey bars!


----------



## ireland_nicole

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on the Farbenmix Feliz.  I have the English version, so I do have directions, but had read here someone else followed some sort of tutorial on it.  I just wanted to see that, sometimes reading directions written by someone else makes things a little more clear, KWIM?  Thanks for the offer, I appreciate it.



I know the others have already replied, but I wanted to agree that the Trillium tute is awesome!!! I could never have finished my first feliz w/o it.



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been busy.  I can barely keep up just skimming through to see all of the wonderful creations!  We leave on our trip in 13 days!  We are all very excited.  All clothing is complete:  8 dresses for oldest daughter, 7 for baby girl, and 5 appliqued t-shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids.  I only need to figure out the bows and I am all set.
> 
> I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!


Great job!!!!


anggye said:


> I haven't had time to comment but I have been lurking and everything is great. On Thursday. my kinder told me someone took her napmat. I had just bought her the ho-hum red and blue because I didn't want to have to make yet another thing. I decided to make her one so noone would mistake hers again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD9 wanted a Disney t-shirt with peace incorporated in it. This is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same daughter, Cambree has decided that in her new room she wants a Broadway room. I had to think about it but I came up with making a quilt with different shows appliqued on it. Get ready for lots of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally OT, but the same daughter is turning 10 in  2 weeks and has decided to have Wicked party. I like throwing creative parties, but I am lost on this one I thought that you wonderfully creative souls could help me!!!
> I have ideas on food, goodyh bags and invites, but all suggestions would be welcome, especially about games. THANK YOU!!


Love the napmat, and the quilt idea is genius!


momtoprincess A said:


> Abigail was asked to light to Chalice at church today so of course she asked me to make her a new outfit.
> I didn't make the shirt ~ she already had it, but I made the skirt and matching headband.


Love it!




MinnieVanMom said:


> I have a brother 750D and I am already wishing I had a bigger hoop machine.  Also putting the hoop on the machine has brought me to tears!
> 
> OK, send me to your ebay connection cuz sista I am ready for different machine.
> 
> 
> Your work is just amazing!  Each time you post I am left with my jaw dropped down and mouth open.  Amazing.



My machine nearly drove me to drink trying to get the stupid hoop on at first; it does loosen up though, now it goes on right away most of the time.  So don't give up hoop!  I mean, hope


----------



## momtoprincess A

I got the material today to make Abigail's halloween costume. (The boys haven't decided what they want to be yet)

She wants to be a witch.I got a shimmery black material for the cape and the stuff I got to line it with is glow in the dark. (she keeps taking it into the bedroom to watch it glow.


----------



## anggye

MinnieVanMom said:


> For all the hard work I have very little to show for today other than a screaming headache
> 
> I did have to do buttons on all the shirts and 1 set of holes.  That took quiet a while just doing buttons.
> 
> I printed out the incredible design after working on it in PS4 for over an hour and the paper printed...well faded, then I put it on the red shirt and the red bleed through the design.
> 
> I am thanking the Good Lord for Heather's design.  I told DH I knew how to fix the problem.  He had my PE Design just opening when I was testing out the design by Heather.  Unfortunately I don't have any orange fabric.  So the shirts will wait till next weekend.  I will also have time to find out what "float" is on t shirt.
> 
> Finally, This is what I did do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine on the halloween fabric but not the shirt.



I love the safari mickeys....that is an ingenious idea to put the safari hats on them!!


----------



## anggye

I love the nap mat and quilt blocks!  My DD12 LOVES Wicked.  For games I would suggest a "popular" makeover, maybe 2 teams racing to put certain items, shoes hat etc. on one girl (while the song plays of course), broomstick races, and something with bubbles a la Galinda.  Maybe a treasure hunt to the Emerald City?  Dangit, DD just asked me what I was typing and now she wants a Wicked party for her next birthday. 


Thanks for your reply. My DD loves the idea for the popular relay. She told me we HAVE to do it


----------



## anggye

[



I love the peace, love and Mickey tshirt.  I may have to case this (if that is OK with you).
And the quilt is amazing.  Can't wait to see it completed![/QUOTE]

OH MY GOODNESS!! Of course you can can, someone wants to CASE me, what a compliment!! Thank you!!


----------



## #1 Pocahontas

anggye said:


> Totally OT, but the same daughter is turning 10 in  2 weeks and has decided to have Wicked party. I like throwing creative parties, but I am lost on this one I thought that you wonderfully creative souls could help me!!!
> I have ideas on food, goodyh bags and invites, but all suggestions would be welcome, especially about games. THANK YOU!!




I LOVE the Broadway theme!!

My daughter is going as Elphaba for Halloween, she loves her! She wants a Wicked birthday party but she's only 7.  I told her she can have one if she really wants one but to be prepared to be the only one at the party that knows what Wicked is.  

I saw in an earlier post that someone gave you some great ideas already.  I would serve Green Elixir (Green punch).  Maybe you can order cheap witches hats for favors.  I would decorate with lots of green and black.   You could also split the room and do one side green and black and the other side pink and white for Glinda.


----------



## kathyell

Okay, I just read a review of a pettiskirt on our local paper's "mom" section. Thought I'd share the info here.

Here is the review:
http://www.milehighmamas.com/2009/09/12/princess-pettiskirt-review/

Here is the site she's talking about:
http://store.myprincessacademy.com/store/c/2-Dress-Up.aspx

(They have two pettis there, a lilac/teal and a fuchsia/purple.)

There is also a promo code for that My Princess Academy site that is given on that Mile High Mamas review, which will get you 15% off your order until 10/31/09. The code is princessvip.

I have NOT purchased that pettiskirt, I don't have one I've seen in person, and I don't know how good they are, but they seem fairly inexpensive and I thought someone here might benefit from the link because the review is pretty positive.

(Beautiful stuff posted, all.)


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> For all the hard work I have very little to show for today other than a screaming headache
> 
> I did have to do buttons on all the shirts and 1 set of holes.  That took quiet a while just doing buttons.
> 
> I printed out the incredible design after working on it in PS4 for over an hour and the paper printed...well faded, then I put it on the red shirt and the red bleed through the design.
> 
> I am thanking the Good Lord for Heather's design.  I told DH I knew how to fix the problem.  He had my PE Design just opening when I was testing out the design by Heather.  Unfortunately I don't have any orange fabric.  So the shirts will wait till next weekend.  I will also have time to find out what "float" is on t shirt.
> 
> Finally, This is what I did do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine on the halloween fabric but not the shirt.


You did get a lot done!  Everything looks great!



ncmomof2 said:


> To be fair, I only made 22.  Eight were made last year for our trip.  Here is what I made this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two are for my parents who are joining us this year so I only had to make thiers.  Now that I look at it, it was alot!  I don't like to do things last minute so I gave myself plenty of time.  I am starting on the bows today.



yep, you're a total slacker-  Great job!


----------



## mickimousemama

MinnieVanMom said:


> Either machine or non.  But work on your machine.  These outfits wont' even start till next weekend.



We are going to Chef Mickey's Next year to celebrate my son's 8th Birthday, He will be sporting a Chef coat hopefully with HeatherSue's awesome Birthday Boy design on the back and "Chef Preston" on the front with maybe a Chef Mickey or Goofy appliqued on the front down near the bottom, with a T-shirt under neath that has either an iron on transfer of Disney Characters dressed as Chef's or one of them Appliqued, probably Goofy since that's his favorite.


----------



## Miz Diz

ncmomof2 said:


>


That is so cute!


momtoprincess A said:


>


I love the tulle at the bottom of the skirt.


MinnieVanMom said:


> I have mine on the halloween fabric but not the shirt.


Love these!  Especially the pirate one.



Stephres said:


> Just so you know, this works for little girl babies who like to pull off their diapers when they are wearing dresses without bloomers, just so you know......not that I would have a little girl baby so unladylike...


I had to do this with my baby girl, too.


ncmomof2 said:


> To be fair, I only made 22.  Eight were made last year for our trip.  Here is what I made this year:



I loved all of those.  I especially liked the black and white polka dot mickey heads.


----------



## Miz Diz

I want to buy the Peasant shirt pattern on YCMT.  I believe it is the shirt under the Molly top.  It is the one that you can do the 3/4 sleeves.
Anyway - which pattern should I get?  The peasant shirt by carlaC or the peasant shirt ebook.  Is it the same pattern?


----------



## WDWAtLast

revrob said:


> You won't regret it, believe me!  I have the machine just a step down (decorator's choice - I didn't need the extra bed space).  I LOVE that machine!  It was quickly followed with a babylock serger & embroidery machine.  I LOVE BABYLOCK!  You're gonna love your new machine!



Glad to hear good reviews - I had been to another dealer that carried Baby Lock and Janome, but when I walked into Eastex Sewing, it just felt like home, kwim? Super sweet ladies who spent over 2 hours answering questions and letting me try different machines.  I wouldn't even look at the embroidery machines~ I want one, but I *need* a new sewing machine!  But I did take a peek at the serger (Imagine Wave, I think?) that threads itself!!! Heaven, I tell you!!!



LisaZoe said:


> So far, I've only used the really big rick rack at the hem where only half of it showed along the bottom. For that I did a straight stitch down the middle and another to catch the top edge of the curves so they wouldn't curl down. The baby rick rack I attach with a straight stitch down the middle. The medium and jumbo rick rack I use a zig zag stitch down the middle. I like to do it that way so it's less likely to curl up around the stitching.
> 
> I always try to remember to pre-wash trim especially if I'm not familiar with the brand. I feel pretty confident of the Wright brand, like the rick rack I use, so I will use without pre-washing since it's never bled or shrunk. I just toss the trim into a lingerie laundering bag and wash/dry with a regular load of clothes. I'd much rather find out the trim doesn't hold up to machine washing before it's used on a garment.



Thanks for the tips on ric rac - I have my first Vida cut out but still need to wash my trim.  I hope that your fabric quits fading!!!



revrob said:


> Just to give you a point of reference - here's my daughter holding my largest hoop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the design that was stitched on that hoop after it was applied to a size 5 tank top



Beautiful!!!! But I can not go looking at embroidery macines (not yet, anyway!!!)



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been busy.  I can barely keep up just skimming through to see all of the wonderful creations!  We leave on our trip in 13 days!  We are all very excited.  All clothing is complete:  8 dresses for oldest daughter, 7 for baby girl, and 5 appliqued t-shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids.  I only need to figure out the bows and I am all set.
> 
> I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!



I love the candy corn! So cute!!







So cute - love the colors!!!





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thankyou!!!  This is exactly what I wanted.  I've been sewing for years, but got spoiled with YCMT and all the color step-by-step photos.    I got my Feliz done without too much trouble, this made it loads easier.  I'll take pics in the am when my model is awake



Can't wait to see it! 



emcreative said:


> *****OT But I have to share for those of you who have baby boys!!!*****
> 
> One of the boys' Fairy Godmothers sent us some little boys' undies her son had outgrown before he even got to wear them.  I figured I'd just put them away until it was time to Potty train.  Well, Hannah saw them and said, "Mom, why don't we put them over their diapers so they can't take the diaper off but they still won't be too hot!"



Glad you found a solution! My youngest daughter used to undress to her birthday suit from around 18 months until three years. Especially if she was in her crib and had a poopy diaper  (sorry if TMI!!!) She could even get the uderwear over the diaper off! I had to put her in onesies/bodysuit with short or pants over them.  I was so happy when that stage was over!!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> To be fair, I only made 22.  Eight were made last year for our trip.  Here is what I made this year:



ONLY 22?????  Way to go!!! All great, but the Mickey bars are my fav!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  Just popping in to see how you are all doing.  Things are crazy around here and I have been able to barely even lurk!  I know I saw some great stuff...all so pretty and creative.

Tim had a co-worker killed in a car accident this past week, so I would like to ask the you all pray for her family. 


I have a bunch of busy weeks ahead.  This weekend we are celebrating my mother's birthday..I get to cook which I LOVE to do!  Then the next weekend we are off to my old college to see a football game...yes, just picked up the last fabric for that yesterday so the kids could have the coolest outfits!  I am excited to go, my family is from that town (my dad's family...my dad grew up there) so it is kinda like going home too.

We had a great weekend...that I wish I could share pics of but my camera that I bought in May is broken...do you guys realize I go through a camera a year!?!?!?  This one is going back...I have a warranty still on it.  But we went to a drive-thru wildlife park.  It was a trip!  Only one animal jumped on the van...but the animals were sooo funny, licking the car, sticking thier heads in the car...the kids just laughed and laughed...so did I, Tim was a little unsure of the whole event!

Keep up the good work and hope I have something to share soon!


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> disneylovin the new football sets are great!
> 
> Well , I have been through two tee shirts now! LOL!  The first one, the needle FLEW OUT OF THE MACHINE!  Oops.  Got that hooked back up, and then it started sewing in a totally different spot.  Ends up it was a good thing I decided to keep going with it anyway, as it was sideways and the back of the tee slipped in and got appliqued!! lol!
> 
> The second tee everything stitched out fine, but I didn't trim the fabric close enough and once again didn't "judge' where the applique would go in hoop correctly, so it's way low on teh shirt
> 
> ERG!
> 
> The positives:
> I learned how to get a new design onto my machine and que it up successfully.
> I learned how to do each step to make it stitch out correctly
> I did mange to hoop the tee and have it work without getting "extra pieces" of it caught.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to go give that jiffy place a lot of my money, with the way I'm running through tees
> 
> I'm not feeling my best today so I may lay down for a while and try again another day. Are we expecting storms or a big temp change here in MI?  My body seems to be telling me something icky is about to happen.


 I hope you start feeling better soon.  Flares are no fun.
I still suggest that you try to stitch the designs onto a piece of non-stretchy cotton first, at least until you get the hang of the machine.  Then, you can stitch that cotton onto a t-shirt.



SallyfromDE said:


> I've tried to order from them, but they don't ship to DE. I can sort of understand Alaska and Hawaii. But Delaware? Nothing special going on here.


I guess Delaware sounds too exotic for them! 



bunny213 said:


> actually I check this thread sometimes twice a day (maybe three?? )...you are all amazing and so talented.  I do little things, but never could compare to what you're all capable of.  I did make some chef hats though....
> I would like to try and make a pillow case dress....I found the material, but I need to know....if it's 100% cotton - will it need to be ironed each time it's done up?    I've looked at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby....but don't think I've seen a blend that cotton and polyester.....is there such a thing in a dotted print???     Those wonderful creations that you all make....do they need to be ironed?  How do you handle those beautiful ruffles?
> Thank you....Barb in Texas


I usually end up having to iron everything I make.  Although after the suggestions on here, I'm going to try hanging them to dry and see if that helps with the wrinkles.



longaberger_lara said:


> I got it off!! I sprayed it with oxyclean and let it sit overnight. It scraped right off the next morning. My niece loved the outfits by the way! Thank you again!


 I'm glad she liked them!  I'm also glad you got the goo off!  That goo came from a princess sticker that a CM gave her outside of the Pooh ride. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been busy.  I can barely keep up just skimming through to see all of the wonderful creations!  We leave on our trip in 13 days!  We are all very excited.  All clothing is complete:  8 dresses for oldest daughter, 7 for baby girl, and 5 appliqued t-shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids.  I only need to figure out the bows and I am all set.
> 
> I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!


So cute!! You should do a fashion show of all the outfits you've made for the trip, and post pictures!  It's always a lot of fun to see them together!



anggye said:


> I haven't had time to comment but I have been lurking and everything is great. On Thursday. my kinder told me someone took her napmat. I had just bought her the ho-hum red and blue because I didn't want to have to make yet another thing. I decided to make her one so noone would mistake hers again.


Awww..how special for her to have a mommy-made kinder mat.  
I love the peace love Mickey shirt!!
The quilt is going to be fabulous!



momtoprincess A said:


>


Gorgeous!! Both the skirt and your daughter!



Sandy321 said:


> I guess its all HeatherSue's fault!  I just was bored today and read her trip report!   I've been following Maroo and the MAW trip reports...  I would love to be part of the Big Give - but not sure what  I can do...
> 
> Today - I thought of something!!
> s,
> I've also have a sewing machine I'd like to use...   DD wants to be a sewer - but we're really into reading... and now with school (she's in 7th grade) our time is disappearing... that and dh got laid off... he's a computer geek, so we're hopeful!!  We have a strong faith - and BIG dreams..
> 
> I think I need to commit to something!!


When did you meet Wendy?  How cool!

I'm glad you joined us over here!  Now, what is it that you thought of making? I'd love to hear your plans!

As for the Big Give, there's a give right now that could really use some pixie dust!  Pixie dust can be anything- blankets, pillowcases, store bought items like toys and t-shirts. Whatever you think they would like! 



billwendy said:


> Heather - can you tell how you dont hoop tshirts? Im still learning it all!! I used stickyback for some totebags I did for birthdays.
> 
> Anyone else every get angry with their DH? Mine is making me really grumpy right now!!!



I am going to do a video tutorial one of these days, when I have time.   But, what I do is I hoop sulky sticky in the hoop. Then, I score the layer of paper and peel it off.  Then, I stick the t-shirt to the sticky. When I put the hoop on the machine, I hit "fix" on my machine and it will baste all the way around where the design is going to go.  So, it keeps the shirt from shifting.  If your machine doesn't have that function, you can usually find a simple square basting stitch design for your machine. I hope this makes some sort of sense!  Here's a picture tutorial I found:
http://www.windstarembroidery.com/embroidery-information.cfm?File=Sticky

While I was looking for a video for you, I found this and I thought it was funny  Check out the size of this hoop!!!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwrTO13UXGo&feature=related

Oh, and I don't recall EVER being upset with my husband.  I have no idea what you're talking about! He's a perfect angel, after all. 

Stacey:  I lost your quote.  But, I love this candy corn set!







emcreative said:


> Thank you for the encouragement.  And also, for offering to look for the tee.  Honestly I need so many between the projects I want to do and the projects the kids have planned for me (/shakes fist at Heather, "DARN YOU AND YOUR CUTE DESIGNS!)  that I really should just order a bunch of cheap ones!


Muwahahahaha!!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am thanking the Good Lord for Heather's design.  I told DH I knew how to fix the problem.  He had my PE Design just opening when I was testing out the design by Heather.  Unfortunately I don't have any orange fabric.  So the shirts will wait till next weekend.  I will also have time to find out what "float" is on t shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine on the halloween fabric but not the shirt.


April, you're doing GREAT with your new machine!! I am so impressed with how fast you're learning to use it!!
See the link I posted about for the hoopless embroidery method.




disneymomof1 said:


> Well,check out my ticker, we are leaving tomorrow afternoon.  So excited, I finished up an AK dress and another princess dress, I will definitely post pics when we return. Maddie is so excited, tonight as she was going to bed, she said she didn't think she would be able to sleep tonight at all, she has "excited feelings". So cute. I didn't get as many customs done as I wanted but do we ever really have enough.
> 
> And for those that have never seen Hunchback of Notre Dame, you must watch it, great story and beautiful music, still my favorite, and I miss the Hunchback Show that they used to have at the Studios.
> 
> Have a great week everyone and I will post photos from the trip next week !!


Have a wonderful trip!!!

I have to warn people that Hunchback of Notre Dame isn't entirely appropriate for children.  But, it's a wonderful movie!



emcreative said:


> *****OT But I have to share for those of you who have baby boys!!!*****
> 
> My 8 year old daughter Hannah came up with the most ingenious idea, and I had to share it!
> 
> Sometimes in the summer and almost always at night, we leave the boys down to just a diaper because they get so hot (and okay, if they are just sitting at home, they get 15 shirts a day dirty too!).  The problem we were having is that erm, little boys are, well, different, and they kept taking their diapers off and...okay you get the idea.  So now I know it was a frustrated mom who came up with the saying "you'll go blind!"
> 
> Anyhoo I didn't feel like totally dressing them every day, but I can't have them diaperless around the house, either.  Ick, mess.
> 
> One of the boys' Fairy Godmothers sent us some little boys' undies her son had outgrown before he even got to wear them.  I figured I'd just put them away until it was time to Potty train.  Well, Hannah saw them and said, "Mom, why don't we put them over their diapers so they can't take the diaper off but they still won't be too hot!"
> 
> D'uh!  Why didn't I think of that?!??!
> 
> They work PERFECTLY!  They keep the boys cool AND keep their diapers on!  The boys wear size 4 and size 5 diapers, and the undies are 2ts, and they fit perfect!  Just tight enough they can't get their little hands in there yet still cool and comfy!
> 
> I can't imagine I'm the only "new boy mommy" on the planet who has this problem, so I thought I'd share just in case. I'd post a picture, but, erm, I think posting a picture of my boy in just his undies may be scarring to him later, lol!
> 
> PS:  Thank you again, fairy godmother!!


Well, I'm not one of the fairy godmothers (they're an ebay group). But, you're welcome!  I'm glad you thought of a good use for the undies Sawyer never got to wear!! 



jham said:


> Don't get me started right now or I'll never stop!!!  But seriously, if your sick wife is trying to take a nap in her bed you do NOT need to watch the Broncos game on the DVR in the bedroom!!!


Awww...  I hope you're feeling better soon, sweetie.


----------



## HeatherSue

I've got so much to do, but here I am on the Dis!   But, I am proud to say that I've been getting up 1 1/2 hours before the kids for the last week so I can exercise and take a shower!  It feels great to be up and ready for the day, instead of wearing my pajamas all day and then showering right before Henry comes home.  Not that I ever did that or anything. 



ncmomof2 said:


>


Those are great!! Are the mickey bars my embroidery design, or did you do them by hand?  Either way, everything looks great!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Just popping in to see how you are all doing.  Things are crazy around here and I have been able to barely even lurk!  I know I saw some great stuff...all so pretty and creative.
> 
> Tim had a co-worker killed in a car accident this past week, so I would like to ask the you all pray for her family.
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of busy weeks ahead.  This weekend we are celebrating my mother's birthday..I get to cook which I LOVE to do!  Then the next weekend we are off to my old college to see a football game...yes, just picked up the last fabric for that yesterday so the kids could have the coolest outfits!  I am excited to go, my family is from that town (my dad's family...my dad grew up there) so it is kinda like going home too.
> 
> We had a great weekend...that I wish I could share pics of but my camera that I bought in May is broken...do you guys realize I go through a camera a year!?!?!?  This one is going back...I have a warranty still on it.  But we went to a drive-thru wildlife park.  It was a trip!  Only one animal jumped on the van...but the animals were sooo funny, licking the car, sticking thier heads in the car...the kids just laughed and laughed...so did I, Tim was a little unsure of the whole event!
> 
> Keep up the good work and hope I have something to share soon!


I'm sorry to hear about your husband's co-worker.  How sad.

I tend to go through a point and shoot camera per year, too.  I am pretty rough on them. 

Henry would have an absolute fit if an animal jumped on our car!  He paints cars, so he would only be thinking about all the damage they're doing. I can't see us ever going through one of those drive-thru parks!


----------



## teresajoy

ncmomof2 said:


> To be fair, I only made 22.  Eight were made last year for our trip.  Here is what I made this year:



W O W!!!!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> For all the hard work I have very little to show for today other than a screaming headache
> 
> I did have to do buttons on all the shirts and 1 set of holes.  That took quiet a while just doing buttons.
> 
> I printed out the incredible design after working on it in PS4 for over an hour and the paper printed...well faded, then I put it on the red shirt and the red bleed through the design.
> 
> I am thanking the Good Lord for Heather's design.  I told DH I knew how to fix the problem.  He had my PE Design just opening when I was testing out the design by Heather.  Unfortunately I don't have any orange fabric.  So the shirts will wait till next weekend.  I will also have time to find out what "float" is on t shirt.


April, you are doing great!!!! 

I had my embroidery machine for a YEAR before Heather forced me to bring it to her house and she showed me how to use it!

Now, I don't know what the heck I was afraid of!  Heather really needs to do a video tutorial! Corey should be getting his fancy Schmancy camera today, I'll send him over to video her! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Well,check out my ticker, we are leaving tomorrow afternoon.  So excited, I finished up an AK dress and another princess dress, I will definitely post pics when we return. Maddie is so excited, tonight as she was going to bed, she said she didn't think she would be able to sleep tonight at all, she has "excited feelings". So cute. I didn't get as many customs done as I wanted but do we ever really have enough.
> 
> And for those that have never seen Hunchback of Notre Dame, you must watch it, great story and beautiful music, still my favorite, and I miss the Hunchback Show that they used to have at the Studios.
> 
> Have a great week everyone and I will post photos from the trip next week !!



WOO HOOO!!!! Have a FABULOUS time! 



Stephres said:


> Just so you know, this works for little girl babies who like to pull off their diapers when they are wearing dresses without bloomers, just so you know......not that I would have a little girl baby so unladylike...
> 
> Although my little girl baby required 3T panties to keep her diaper secure...



Oh no, it wouldn't be sweet little Megan! 



Miz Diz said:


> I want to buy the Peasant shirt pattern on YCMT.  I believe it is the shirt under the Molly top.  It is the one that you can do the 3/4 sleeves.
> Anyway - which pattern should I get?  The peasant shirt by carlaC or the peasant shirt ebook.  Is it the same pattern?



Only buy peasants by CarlaC or Sis Boom (which is also Carla   ) 



HeatherSue said:


> 1.) I usually end up having to iron everything I make.  Although after the suggestions on here, I'm going to try hanging them to dry and see if that helps with the wrinkles.
> 
> 
> 2.)While I was looking for a video for you, I found this and I thought it was funny  Check out the size of this hoop!!!:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwrTO13UXGo&feature=related
> 
> 
> 3.)Well, I'm not one of the fairy godmothers (they're an ebay group). But, you're welcome!  I'm glad you thought of a good use for the undies Sawyer never got to wear!!


1.) Oh yes, you must try the hang it up method! It works really well! 
2.)Oh that is FUNNY!!!! 
3.) I was thinking "WHY would the Fair Godmothers (ebay group) send out underwear???? But, then I remembered you told me you sent it!

4.) I love Hunchback of Notre Dame too! But, yeah, there is one particular scene that makes me uncomfortable for the children to watch.


----------



## teresajoy

I updated me TR last night! Can you believe it??? 
​It's the green TR link in my siggy, if anyone would like to read it and maybe post a comment  
(please please please!)​


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I love video tutorials and ones that would explain just the easy stupid stuff would be great.  Simple things like hooping the fabric, putting the hoop on the machine, buttons to press, floating.  Thread choices, etc.  

As a beginner the information is overwhelming and I end up not knowing what to do.  So I make a lot of mistakes!  

Today I am going to take old t shirts and try floating.  I plan to do some adjustment of the tension and keep going until I get it right so we can get our MNSSHP Incredible outfits.

I went to bed with a  and woke up with one still.  It is going to be a long day.  5 more days of work, 8 days till Disney.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mickimousemama said:


> We are going to Chef Mickey's Next year to celebrate my son's 8th Birthday, He will be sporting a Chef coat hopefully with HeatherSue's awesome Birthday Boy design on the back and "Chef Preston" on the front with maybe a Chef Mickey or Goofy appliqued on the front down near the bottom, with a T-shirt under neath that has either an iron on transfer of Disney Characters dressed as Chef's or one of them Appliqued, probably Goofy since that's his favorite.



Great Idea but DH just said he refuses to dress for the restaurants.  He also keeps everything in check and won't wear anything to bright.  He is not liking the halloween shirts with the yellow head.  Thank you so much for the great idea.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> Actually, it was sorta an arbitrary thing.  I searched ebay for a few weeks using the search terms of the machine that I wanted.  One day, one popped up and I watched the entire week that it was listed.  I just happened to be the only bid, and I got it!  I've not searched much since, but I have a few times, and not really seen anything.   I think the key is persistence.
> 
> Those look good!  You're getting a lot done!
> 
> Are you talking about "floating" stabilizer?  If so, the term simply means that you hoop whatever you're stitching (often the term is referring to using sticky back stabilizer in the hoop and putting whatever you're stitching on top of it without hoopingit) and then simply sliding a piece of stabilizer underneath the hoop before you begin to stitch.  It "floats" underneath the hoop and stabilizes as it is being stitched.


Revob, thanks for the information.  I am watching one right now. I can't believe after 1 month I already have hoop envy  You described floating perfectly and with the picture tutorial I should be able to practice and get the MNSSHP done this weekend.  I hope to practice a lot so I don't ruin the costumes.


----------



## rie'smom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Revob, thanks for the information.  I am watching one right now. I can't believe after 1 month I already have hoop envy  You described floating perfectly and with the picture tutorial I should be able to practice and get the MNSSHP done this weekend.  I hope to practice a lot so I don't ruin the costumes.



I've been lurking. Which machine do you have? Mine is the Brother Quattro-if it's possible to be in love in an object, I'm in love with this machine. 
I ALWAYS float my machine embroidery because it gives me more control over the item that I'm embroidering. I hoop the sticky stabilizer and just stick the fabric to it.


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> Those are great!! Are the mickey bars my embroidery design, or did you do them by hand?  Either way, everything looks great!



I made them by hand.  I don't have an embordery machine yet   I just borrowed one from a friend but it can not import anything.  Hopefully by Christmas I will have one


----------



## Adi12982

MinnieVanMom said:


> For all the hard work I have very little to show for today other than a screaming headache
> 
> I did have to do buttons on all the shirts and 1 set of holes.  That took quiet a while just doing buttons.
> 
> 
> Finally, This is what I did do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine on the halloween fabric but not the shirt.



WOW - looks like LOADS of work!!  Those look fantastic!!  I love your creativity in getting all three of you to match!


----------



## teresajoy

rie'smom said:


> I've been lurking. Which machine do you have? Mine is the Brother Quattro-if it's possible to be in love in an object, I'm in love with this machine.
> I ALWAYS float my machine embroidery because it gives me more control over the item that I'm embroidering. I hoop the sticky stabilizer and just stick the fabric to it.




Does the sticky stabelizer make your needle gummy? Mine does, is there a trick to not gum up your needle?


----------



## aksunshine

Hi evreryone. I have the worst cold! I am going to the doctor today. I am using the time off work as an opportunity to start my TR. The link is in my siggy. I love all of the candy corn sets. I think I may try one for Isabelle.


----------



## Shannalee724

Good morning!!  I didn't check at all yesterday and had 15 pages to catch up on!!  So, I have been at work since 9am and am just now finished reading!!!  So, much for being productive at work today.  LOL!!



disneylovinfamily said:


>



I LOVE THESE!!  My favorite are the HS outfits.  



busy mommy said:


>



What a cute little cheer outfit!!



mirandag819 said:


> I want this fabric for like 3 different outfits I have in my head. Does anyone still have any of this at their Hobby Lobby and want to be my hero????


I will look when I go in today as well.  Hopefully, one of us can find it for you!



ncmomof2 said:


>



Very cute!!

I know there are more that I missed!  I loved all of the T-shirts those were really neat!  Especially the Mickey Pops.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

WDWAtLast said:


> Glad to hear good reviews - I had been to another dealer that carried Baby Lock and Janome, but when I walked into Eastex Sewing, it just felt like home, kwim? Super sweet ladies who spent over 2 hours answering questions and letting me try different machines.  I wouldn't even look at the embroidery machines~ I want one, but I *need* a new sewing machine!  But I did take a peek at the serger (Imagine Wave, I think?) that threads itself!!! Heaven, I tell you!!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the Wave...and love it.  I used to put off projects if I needed to change threads, my old serger was such a pita to swap threads.  Now all I need to do is push a button!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I am finally back...I have been having disboards withdrawls!! I have skimmed the pages and everyones stuff is looking great. 

I am leaving in less than 2 weeks and do not have a thing sewn!!! 

I think I am going to have re-think my sewing plans.....ughhhh!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Dropping in to say Happy Monday!!!

I'm all done sewing for our upcoming trip so I have nothing to share!!!  Really I'm waiting for the PM for Heather and Teresa kicking me out of the group!

Ok...pardon the interruption.  Back to your regularly scheduled crafting


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> Does the sticky stabelizer make your needle gummy? Mine does, is there a trick to not gum up your needle?



I always had problems with sticky stabilizer gumming up my needle.  Then, I bought Floriani sticky back stabilizer.  I was told that it has silicone in it specifically to keep it from gumming up your needle/machine.  I really can see a huge difference!  It is expensive, so I try not to use it unless I have to.  But, it's very much worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## mgmsmommy

ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been busy.  I can barely keep up just skimming through to see all of the wonderful creations!  We leave on our trip in 13 days!  We are all very excited.  All clothing is complete:  8 dresses for oldest daughter, 7 for baby girl, and 5 appliqued t-shirts for 4 adults and 2 kids.  I only need to figure out the bows and I am all set.
> 
> I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!



this is really cute!


----------



## pixieamazon

ok so i will make a few short post so that i can show yall the picture....
a little about me(us)...i am a full time college non tradional student working on my special education degree, married with 2 kids (dd7(almost 8) and dd11).we are planning a trip for the week between christmas and new years.we will be there for new years eve!!!! i cant wait


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

pixieamazon said:


> ok so i will make a few short post so that i can show yall the picture....
> a little about me(us)...i am a full time college non tradional student working on my special education degree, married with 2 kids (dd7(almost 8) and dd11).we are planning a trip for the week between christmas and new years.we will be there for new years eve!!!! i cant wait





So exciting that you are going for the holidays.  Have you watched the NYE videos of Epcot for the countdown on Youtube???  Gives you chills!!!


----------



## pixieamazon

ok part 2!! i do all sorts of crafts as a hobby...i love to crochet and sew. i have worked in a flower shop and know how to arrange flowers , I also decorate cakes. Lately the kids have been after the 3d cakes they see on ace of cakes and cake bossI think they think mom can do anything! I am making another dress for dd7 that she does not know about so I cant wait to surprise her with that one! It is a kinda cinderella dress. Oh and she informed me that she wants an arrival day tink outfitso i will have to see what i can come up with on that one too.She is a HUGE fairies fan and plans on see the fairies everyday we are there


----------



## billyvmom

I love crafting and all cool things like that but, not to worry I am better with a glue gun than I am with a computer. Hoping to meet friends and have fun with this thread. Ypu seem to be my kind of people.
Brandy


----------



## xdanielleax

I FINALLY got these pics on the computer.  I couldn't find my cord.  I still need to make an apron and bow for the Minnie dress.  She'll be wearing that to Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom.  I got her some cute yellow shoes from walmart for $5.  Once I get the entire thing finished I'll take another pic.  The Nemo outfit is my 1st patchwork twirl.  It took forever on that one but I've made another since then and it went much quicker.  I'm in the process of making an Ariel dress right now.  That should be finished by wednesday or thursday.  I've still got to do a NBC patchwork twirl, a Lilo dress, and a pink Cindy dress before Oct 15...I hope I can get everything done in time!  Sorry the bottom two pics are rotated.  I've been trying to change it on photobucket for 10 minutes and it's not working  Grr...


----------



## pixieamazon

ok so i need 3 more post ....now i need 2 more!HA


----------



## pixieamazon

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So exciting that you are going for the holidays.  Have you watched the NYE videos of Epcot for the countdown on Youtube???  Gives you chills!!!



i did not even think to look on youtube for videos for new years eve! I have been looking at all kinds of other things though.....1 more post and then the dress!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

xdanielleax said:


>



That is your first patchwork??? 

She is soooo sweet!!!!


----------



## pixieamazon

ok another random post so that i can get that picture on here....does anyone know when terence will be with the fairies? my dd7 has been saving her money for a year so that she can meet the fairies...so now she is super excited that we are going for the holidays and she can have all her money to spend on fairy stuff!


----------



## pixieamazon

she had to hang it in her room last night to look at it while she went to sleep(actually would have worn it to bed if i would have let her


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm going to tru and post a few pics...I'm out of practice, so bear with me.    My model wasn't in a mood to show off today, in fact, she hates the Feliz I worked all of yesterday on  So you get to see it on a hanger instead.  The fabric came from my stash, it's a really old Daisy Kingdom somone gave to me when she was mucking out her stash, so no $$ lost if she really won't wear it.  I've also got one pic of the patchwork Minnie skirt she wore to MK last Monday.  

And happy news, I've got a countdown!!!  We've decided to go to MNSSHP, and are making a weekend of it to go to F&WF too.  So now I need to make 3 costumes, 2 more customs and come up with something for me to wear too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Trying to embroider with a migraine make the head hurt worse.


----------



## MaidMarian

Does anyone have recommendations for a sewing machine for a child?  My soon to  be 5 yr old is asking for one for Christmas.  Hobby Lobby has a little Singer for kids which I though would be great until I read the reviews.  Any one have one they really like?


----------



## Shannalee724

xdanielleax said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS]



She is adorable.  What a little cutie patootie!!  The outfits are very nice, too!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

MaidMarian said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a sewing machine for a child?  My soon to  be 5 yr old is asking for one for Christmas.  Hobby Lobby has a little Singer for kids which I though would be great until I read the reviews.  Any one have one they really like?



Aisling has the one from the Discovery Store.  It's not great but it's fun for a 5 year old.  It comes with a little kit.  Really cute.


----------



## eeyore3847

MaidMarian said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a sewing machine for a child?  My soon to  be 5 yr old is asking for one for Christmas.  Hobby Lobby has a little Singer for kids which I though would be great until I read the reviews.  Any one have one they really like?



my 8 year old has the Hello Kitty sewing machine and I think it is perfect for her... It was originally $99 and then about a year and a half ago I got it on clearance for $40 at target.... I think it works great and I have even used it in a bind!

Lori


----------



## Stephres

eeyore3847 said:


> my 8 year old has the Hello Kitty sewing machine and I think it is perfect for her... It was originally $99 and then about a year and a half ago I got it on clearance for $40 at target.... I think it works great and I have even used it in a bind!
> 
> Lori



When my sewing machine was acting up I used my daughter's Hello Kitty one too. It is a great machine. I bought it from target.com.


----------



## rie'smom

HeatherSue said:


> Those are great!! Are the mickey bars my embroidery design, or did you do them by hand?  Either way, everything looks great!



I love your designs and just bought several. My friend is taking her family to WDW for Thanksgiving. She has a granddaughter and I'm using your designs to make a few t shirts for her. 



teresajoy said:


> I had my embroidery machine for a YEAR before Heather forced me to bring it to her house and she showed me how to use it!
> Now, I don't know what the heck I was afraid of!  Heather really needs to do a video tutorial! Corey should be getting his fancy Schmancy camera today, I'll send him over to video her!



My machine just sat there for awhile until I got brave enough to embroider with it. It reminds me of starting out on the computers 20 years ago. Once I realized that it was pretty hard to mess up, it became a lot if fun.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love video tutorials and ones that would explain just the easy stupid stuff would be great.  Simple things like hooping the fabric, putting the hoop on the machine, buttons to press, floating.  Thread choices, etc.
> 
> As a beginner the information is overwhelming and I end up not knowing what to do.  So I make a lot of mistakes!
> 
> Today I am going to take old t shirts and try floating.  I plan to do some adjustment of the tension and keep going until I get it right so we can get our MNSSHP Incredible outfits.
> 
> I went to bed with a  and woke up with one still.  It is going to be a long day.  5 more days of work, 8 days till Disney.



Mistakes are a good thing-you really learn a lot from them.
Until heather does her tutorial, try youtube. There are lots of tutes on a variety of sewing/embroidery techniques.


----------



## anggye

#1 Pocahontas said:


> I LOVE the Broadway theme!!
> 
> My daughter is going as Elphaba for Halloween, she loves her! She wants a Wicked birthday party but she's only 7.  I told her she can have one if she really wants one but to be prepared to be the only one at the party that knows what Wicked is.
> 
> I saw in an earlier post that someone gave you some great ideas already.  I would serve Green Elixir (Green punch).  Maybe you can order cheap witches hats for favors.  I would decorate with lots of green and black.   You could also split the room and do one side green and black and the other side pink and white for Glinda.



That is funny about your daughter being the only one to know what Wicked is I made my daughter a Wicked bag for school and she carries my Wicked water bottle and people are always asking what is that?! I don't know how many people are going to know what the theme of the party is., I color copied the front of my playbill for the front of the invite, so hopefully people will get that it's a musical!!


----------



## teresajoy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Dropping in to say Happy Monday!!!
> 
> I'm all done sewing for our upcoming trip so I have nothing to share!!!  Really I'm waiting for the PM for Heather and Teresa kicking me out of the group!



What?  You didn't get our PM?? 







revrob said:


> I always had problems with sticky stabilizer gumming up my needle.  Then, I bought Floriani sticky back stabilizer.  I was told that it has silicone in it specifically to keep it from gumming up your needle/machine.  I really can see a huge difference!  It is expensive, so I try not to use it unless I have to.  But, it's very much worth it, in my opinion.



Thanks Shannon! 



billyvmom said:


> I love crafting and all cool things like that but, not to worry I am better with a glue gun than I am with a computer. Hoping to meet friends and have fun with this thread. Ypu seem to be my kind of people.
> Brandy



 Brandy! 


xdanielleax said:


> I FINALLY got these pics on the computer.  I couldn't find my cord.  I still need to make an apron and bow for the Minnie dress.  She'll be wearing that to Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom.  I got her some cute yellow shoes from walmart for $5.  Once I get the entire thing finished I'll take another pic.  The Nemo outfit is my 1st patchwork twirl.  It took forever on that one but I've made another since then and it went much quicker.  I'm in the process of making an Ariel dress right now.  That should be finished by wednesday or thursday.  I've still got to do a NBC patchwork twirl, a Lilo dress, and a pink Cindy dress before Oct 15...I hope I can get everything done in time!  Sorry the bottom two pics are rotated.  I've been trying to change it on photobucket for 10 minutes and it's not working  Grr...



Great outfits! 


pixieamazon said:


> she had to hang it in her room last night to look at it while she went to sleep(actually would have worn it to bed if i would have let her


Your daughter is so pretty! Is this the 8 or 11 year old? The dress looks fantastic!!! i love that she wanted to look at it while she went to sleep! How SWEET! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm going to tru and post a few pics...I'm out of practice, so bear with me.    My model wasn't in a mood to show off today, in fact, she hates the Feliz I worked all of yesterday on  So you get to see it on a hanger instead.  The fabric came from my stash, it's a really old Daisy Kingdom somone gave to me when she was mucking out her stash, so no $$ lost if she really won't wear it.  I've also got one pic of the patchwork Minnie skirt she wore to MK last Monday.
> 
> And happy news, I've got a countdown!!!  We've decided to go to MNSSHP, and are making a weekend of it to go to F&WF too.  So now I need to make 3 costumes, 2 more customs and come up with something for me to wear too!



Your Feliz looks great, I'm sorry your daughter doesn't like it. Maybe she will come around!


The patchwork outfit is adorable! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Trying to embroider with a migraine make the head hurt worse.



April!!! Go lie down!


----------



## emcreative

Wait...I've been using the sticky back stabilizer and it's been working great.  So far (knock on wood) the two shirts I did messed up for COMPLETELY different reasons- there wasn't any gunking up or shirt puckering.

Was this a fluke?


----------



## ireland_nicole

xdanielleax said:


> I FINALLY got these pics on the computer.  I couldn't find my cord.  I still need to make an apron and bow for the Minnie dress.  She'll be wearing that to Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom.  I got her some cute yellow shoes from walmart for $5.  Once I get the entire thing finished I'll take another pic.  The Nemo outfit is my 1st patchwork twirl.  It took forever on that one but I've made another since then and it went much quicker.  I'm in the process of making an Ariel dress right now.  That should be finished by wednesday or thursday.  I've still got to do a NBC patchwork twirl, a Lilo dress, and a pink Cindy dress before Oct 15...I hope I can get everything done in time!  Sorry the bottom two pics are rotated.  I've been trying to change it on photobucket for 10 minutes and it's not working  Grr...


Really, really cute!!



pixieamazon said:


> she had to hang it in her room last night to look at it while she went to sleep(actually would have worn it to bed if i would have let her


Great job!  You can tell she really loves it!


TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm going to tru and post a few pics...I'm out of practice, so bear with me.    My model wasn't in a mood to show off today, in fact, she hates the Feliz I worked all of yesterday on  So you get to see it on a hanger instead.  The fabric came from my stash, it's a really old Daisy Kingdom somone gave to me when she was mucking out her stash, so no $$ lost if she really won't wear it.  I've also got one pic of the patchwork Minnie skirt she wore to MK last Monday.
> 
> And happy news, I've got a countdown!!!  We've decided to go to MNSSHP, and are making a weekend of it to go to F&WF too.  So now I need to make 3 costumes, 2 more customs and come up with something for me to wear too!



I think you did a wonderful job on the Feliz, sorry DD won't wear it; I really hope she comes around.  Love the mickey outfit!


----------



## momto2cuties

Hello again!  I have yet to post any exciting outfits, but someday, when I'm as organized as well as all of you...I'll do it!

I do have a question for all of you sewers!!!  My daughter wants to be Ariel for Halloween, and my son wants to "match" her and be Flounder.  I remembered seeing a cool fish costume that one of the employees at our Hancock Fabric made (before the store went out-of-business!).  Now that I'm trying to find that pattern, I have discovered that it is out of print!  (Simplicity 4926).  It went for over $30 on ebay, and I just can't justify paying that for a pattern (especially one that I'll only use once!).

Does anyone have an old, used, copy of it they'd be willing to lend me?  I'd gladly pay shipping and be very gentle until I quickly return it to you.  

Or does anyone have any better fish ideas?  I've hunted all over the internet, and that one seems the coolest...

Thanks in advance!
Jenny


----------



## Shannalee724

I have only just joined back in, so I may have missed this.  Is there still a fabric swap?  I have 3 yards of fabric, that I will NEVER use.  My MIL bought it for me when I was looking for some best friends fabric.  Anyway, I would love to trade it for something I will use.


----------



## snubie

Does anyone have a good source of not terribly expensive knit fabrics?  I am specifically looking for a white knit with black dots.  And ideas where I could find this?  I tried ebay and etsy with not a lot of luck.


----------



## luv2go2disney

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have a brother 750D and I am already wishing I had a bigger hoop machine.  Also putting the hoop on the machine has brought me to tears!
> 
> OK, send me to your ebay connection cuz sista I am ready for different machine.




Let me know when you are ready to upgrade & I will gladly take the machine off your hands!  

Miranda

I was not able to find the green/green dots fabric.  They still had the coordinating fabrics though...I think I will be out by the other Hobby Lobby on Friday & I can check there if it is not found by then.

Christi


----------



## HeatherSue

I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.

I used the Spiral Skirt from YCMT and paired it with the simply sweet bodice.  I just left the elastic out of the straps and made them shorter.  I also added flounce between the spiral strips.  The whole dress took me forever to make and I'm not sure I love it.  I wish the spirals were more full at the top, instead of starting straight and then flaring out.

















The back.  Please ignore the pins- This is before I shortened the straps.








Closeup of the Lilo fabric that my dear sister gave me 2 years ago when I first started sewing.  It was one of the first items in my stash:










Now I need to make _another_ Baby Simba dress (the first one got ripped when she was playing in it about a year ago).  Then, I have a whole bunch of t-shirts to applique.  I think that's about it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.
> 
> I used the Spiral Skirt from YCMT and paired it with the simply sweet bodice.  I just left the elastic out of the straps and made them shorter.  I also added flounce between the spiral strips.  The whole dress took me forever to make and I'm not sure I love it.  I wish the spirals were more full at the top, instead of starting straight and then flaring out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back.  Please ignore the pins- This is before I shortened the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Lilo fabric that my dear sister gave me 2 years ago when I first started sewing.  It was one of the first items in my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make _another_ Baby Simba dress (the first one got ripped when she was playing in it about a year ago).  Then, I have a whole bunch of t-shirts to applique.  I think that's about it!



First of all, that just may be the coolest fabric ever!!  I love that it's unique and different; it's cool!  But if you don't like where the flounce starts, could you seam rip between the bodice and skirt and shorten it to where the flounce starts and then make a headband out of the extra?  FWIW, I like it now, but I want you to be happy with it too.


----------



## HeatherSue

ireland_nicole said:


> First of all, that just may be the coolest fabric ever!!  I love that it's unique and different; it's cool!  But if you don't like where the flounce starts, could you seam rip between the bodice and skirt and shorten it to where the flounce starts and then make a headband out of the extra?  FWIW, I like it now, but I want you to be happy with it too.



It's not so much where the flounce starts that I don't like, it's the shape of the top of the skirt. I don't like that it starts out straight and then flares out.  If I would have added 4 more spirals, it probably would have been fuller looking at the top.  But, I've been working on it for a week and I'm sick of looking at it!   If I shortened it enough to get rid of that straight look at the top of the skirt, it would be too short. 

The more I look at the pictures, the more I like it.  So, I think it'll be fine as is.


----------



## ibesue

rie'smom said:


> My machine just sat there for awhile until I got brave enough to embroider with it. It reminds me of starting out on the computers 20 years ago. Once I realized that it was pretty hard to mess up, it became a lot if fun.



  I remember my first time on a computer.  I really didn't want anything to do with it and DH kept telling me it was great!  Would save so much time....  So I had to write a letter to my DD who was going on a retreat.  So DH convinced me to type it on the computer.  Yeah, right, 4 hours later, I accidentally deleted it.  I wasn't the happiest of people!    Good thing I decided to go back and finish my college degree.  I had to use the computer then!!  Otherwise, I might not be online today!    Oh, but my house would be cleaner!!



emcreative said:


> Wait...I've been using the sticky back stabilizer and it's been working great.  So far (knock on wood) the two shirts I did messed up for COMPLETELY different reasons- there wasn't any gunking up or shirt puckering.
> 
> Was this a fluke?



NO fluke, I don't get gunk on my needle from using sticky back stabilizer.   But I also change my needles a lot.  



momto2cuties said:


> Hello again!  I have yet to post any exciting outfits, but someday, when I'm as organized as well as all of you...I'll do it!
> 
> I do have a question for all of you sewers!!!  My daughter wants to be Ariel for Halloween, and my son wants to "match" her and be Flounder.  I remembered seeing a cool fish costume that one of the employees at our Hancock Fabric made (before the store went out-of-business!).  Now that I'm trying to find that pattern, I have discovered that it is out of print!  (Simplicity 4926).  It went for over $30 on ebay, and I just can't justify paying that for a pattern (especially one that I'll only use once!).
> 
> Does anyone have an old, used, copy of it they'd be willing to lend me?  I'd gladly pay shipping and be very gentle until I quickly return it to you.
> 
> Or does anyone have any better fish ideas?  I've hunted all over the internet, and that one seems the coolest...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Jenny



I know that once I was looking for a out of print pattern.  I actually found it on the pattern's website.  They have a section for out of print patterns.  I don't have the fish one, as I only had princesses!!  Good luck!



snubie said:


> Does anyone have a good source of not terribly expensive knit fabrics?  I am specifically looking for a white knit with black dots.  And ideas where I could find this?  I tried ebay and etsy with not a lot of luck.



Oh, I want that too!



HeatherSue said:


> I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.
> 
> I used the Spiral Skirt from YCMT and paired it with the simply sweet bodice.  I just left the elastic out of the straps and made them shorter.  I also added flounce between the spiral strips.  The whole dress took me forever to make and I'm not sure I love it.  I wish the spirals were more full at the top, instead of starting straight and then flaring out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back.  Please ignore the pins- This is before I shortened the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Lilo fabric that my dear sister gave me 2 years ago when I first started sewing.  It was one of the first items in my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make _another_ Baby Simba dress (the first one got ripped when she was playing in it about a year ago).  Then, I have a whole bunch of t-shirts to applique.  I think that's about it!



OMGOSH!!!  I LOVE that dress!!!  I think its perfect just as it is!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

billyvmom said:


> I love crafting and all cool things like that but, not to worry I am better with a glue gun than I am with a computer. Hoping to meet friends and have fun with this thread. Ypu seem to be my kind of people.
> Brandy



Glad to have you join us Brandy! Do you have pictures of any of your crafts? 



pixieamazon said:


> she had to hang it in her room last night to look at it while she went to sleep(actually would have worn it to bed if i would have let her



Welcome to the group. I think your dress came out beautiful. Love the look on your DD face. What a pretty girl!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm going to tru and post a few pics...I'm out of practice, so bear with me.    My model wasn't in a mood to show off today, in fact, she hates the Feliz I worked all of yesterday on  So you get to see it on a hanger instead.  The fabric came from my stash, it's a really old Daisy Kingdom somone gave to me when she was mucking out her stash, so no $$ lost if she really won't wear it.  I've also got one pic of the patchwork Minnie skirt she wore to MK last Monday.
> 
> And happy news, I've got a countdown!!!  We've decided to go to MNSSHP, and are making a weekend of it to go to F&WF too.  So now I need to make 3 costumes, 2 more customs and come up with something for me to wear too!



Hate that Feliz!! I think it's gorgeous. 



MaidMarian said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a sewing machine for a child?  My soon to  be 5 yr old is asking for one for Christmas.  Hobby Lobby has a little Singer for kids which I though would be great until I read the reviews.  Any one have one they really like?



I bought Kirsta a Hello Kitty from Target. It wasn't the $99 model. I think I paid between $60 and $70. It's a really nice little machine. Except we wish it had a light. I believe it's actually a Janome and they have a small model and' cheaper then paying for the license character. I had a singer when I was a kid. I still have it, it's a good $40 years old. It made a chain stitch and everything I made fell apart. Then when I was about 8, my mother had me sewing on her Singer Touch and Sew. 



HeatherSue said:


> I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.
> 
> I used the Spiral Skirt from YCMT and paired it with the simply sweet bodice.  I just left the elastic out of the straps and made them shorter.  I also added flounce between the spiral strips.  The whole dress took me forever to make and I'm not sure I love it.  I wish the spirals were more full at the top, instead of starting straight and then flaring out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back.  Please ignore the pins- This is before I shortened the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Lilo fabric that my dear sister gave me 2 years ago when I first started sewing.  It was one of the first items in my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make _another_ Baby Simba dress (the first one got ripped when she was playing in it about a year ago).  Then, I have a whole bunch of t-shirts to applique.  I think that's about it!



Oh this came out really beautiful. The bottom makes me think a bit of a mermaid tail if someone is thinking of doing something for Ariel.


----------



## HeatherSue

I forgot to add that when Tessa put the dress on, she looked down and said "Momma, it looks like WAVES!"  That was exactly the look I was going for!  So, I was pleased!


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.
> 
> I used the Spiral Skirt from YCMT and paired it with the simply sweet bodice.  I just left the elastic out of the straps and made them shorter.  I also added flounce between the spiral strips.  The whole dress took me forever to make and I'm not sure I love it.  I wish the spirals were more full at the top, instead of starting straight and then flaring out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back.  Please ignore the pins- This is before I shortened the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Lilo fabric that my dear sister gave me 2 years ago when I first started sewing.  It was one of the first items in my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make _another_ Baby Simba dress (the first one got ripped when she was playing in it about a year ago).  Then, I have a whole bunch of t-shirts to applique.  I think that's about it!



LOVE it!  I love the fabric and the flounce!  I, too, thought it would be great as a mermaid inspired design.  HMM... may need to try something1


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

billwendy said:


> Oh no!!!!! WHere will Minnie's beloved sewing machine go????????
> 
> Post your Minnie Sewing Machine Pictures!!!


----------



## busy mommy

I finished another Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I am really liking this pattern.  I learned something important while making this.  When using the skirt shaping template, DO NOT put it on the fold of the fabric if you do not have any extra fabric to work with.  Oh well, I patched it  and Abbie likes it, so I guess it is okay.  Here are my two girls in their coordinating outfits.  They are having Christmas pictures made next week.  I think I am just going to put Gray in a red polo.  Maddie will also wear this to Universal in December.  Who know's if Abbie will be wearing her outfit then


----------



## snubie

Heather - the Lilo dress looks great.  But my real question is when did Tessa grow up?  Her hair looks so much longer than I remember?


----------



## revrob

busy mommy said:


> I finished another Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I am really liking this pattern.  I learned something important while making this.  When using the skirt shaping template, DO NOT put it on the fold of the fabric if you do not have any extra fabric to work with.  Oh well, I patched it  and Abbie likes it, so I guess it is okay.  Here are my two girls in their coordinating outfits.  They are having Christmas pictures made next week.  I think I am just going to put Gray in a red polo.  Maddie will also wear this to Universal in December.  Who know's if Abbie will be wearing her outfit then



Well, that's an important lesson!   But, I have to say that the patched area is cute!  Great save!  And cute element to boot!


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


>



This is ADORABLE.  I really love it, Heather!  She's sure to stand out and grab some attention!  You're so creative!!!



busy mommy said:


>



Aww, they look so sweet together.  I hope you share the Christmas picture with us!
*
TinkerbelleMommy* (sorry I lost the quote)  I LOVE that Feliz.  It makes me think of the Holly Hobbie set I had as a little girl.  Do you think she will change her mind?


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Hi all...just wondering if anyone knows of a pattern to use to make the knot dress in a bigger girls size (size 7/8). I've seen it on ycmt but it only goes to a size 6. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

emcreative said:


> TinkerbelleMommy[/B] (sorry I lost the quote)  I LOVE that Feliz.  It makes me think of the Holly Hobbie set I had as a little girl.  Do you think she will change her mind?




I had a Holly Hobbie set too, as well as several Little House looking sets, my mom sewed all my clothes.  

I don't know if she'll change her mind, she's being stubborn now.  I'll have my teen work on her, she usually listens to her pretty well.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

snubie said:


> Does anyone have a good source of not terribly expensive knit fabrics?  I am specifically looking for a white knit with black dots.  And ideas where I could find this?  I tried ebay and etsy with not a lot of luck.


I think I have seen some polka dot knits at Hobby Lobby.  Do you have one near you?


HeatherSue said:


> I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.
> 
> I used the Spiral Skirt from YCMT and paired it with the simply sweet bodice.  I just left the elastic out of the straps and made them shorter.  I also added flounce between the spiral strips.  The whole dress took me forever to make and I'm not sure I love it.  I wish the spirals were more full at the top, instead of starting straight and then flaring out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back.  Please ignore the pins- This is before I shortened the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make _another_ Baby Simba dress (the first one got ripped when she was playing in it about a year ago).  Then, I have a whole bunch of t-shirts to applique.  I think that's about it!



That is adorable!  I love that Lilo Fabric. . .(green with envy)


----------



## pixieamazon

well i got busy yet again today and made another dress took most of the day but it is almost done.... i think i am going to find some kind of silver to put on it at the shoulders, around the neck and at the waist, i think i am also going to attach the puffs to the dress, right now they are a seperate belt that i think looks a little funny.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG] btw this is dd8 her name is erin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

HeatherSue...love your Ohana dress, that fabric is great!  I can never find any of the fun prints I see here, and knowing it came from your stash means it probably can't be found.

I also laugh at your sig line "Leaving the Disney Hater trip"  My DH is not a hater, but he's not the great lover of all things Disney like me and the girls are.


----------



## emcreative

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I also laugh at your sig line "Leaving the Disney Hater trip"  My DH is not a hater, but he's not the great lover of all things Disney like me and the girls are.  [/COLOR][/FONT]



Tell me about it!

I'm the ONLY one in the house who goes "DisneyCrazy"!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> It's not so much where the flounce starts that I don't like, it's the shape of the top of the skirt. I don't like that it starts out straight and then flares out.  If I would have added 4 more spirals, it probably would have been fuller looking at the top.  But, I've been working on it for a week and I'm sick of looking at it!   If I shortened it enough to get rid of that straight look at the top of the skirt, it would be too short.
> 
> The more I look at the pictures, the more I like it.  So, I think it'll be fine as is.



I see.  I really love it, and I'm glad you are too.  Sometimes I think it takes stepping away from it for a minute to see it differently.  And I'm agreeing that it would do perfect for a certain red headed type princess...



busy mommy said:


> I finished another Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I am really liking this pattern.  I learned something important while making this.  When using the skirt shaping template, DO NOT put it on the fold of the fabric if you do not have any extra fabric to work with.  Oh well, I patched it  and Abbie likes it, so I guess it is okay.  Here are my two girls in their coordinating outfits.  They are having Christmas pictures made next week.  I think I am just going to put Gray in a red polo.  Maddie will also wear this to Universal in December.  Who know's if Abbie will be wearing her outfit then


Love love love love these!!!


pixieamazon said:


> well i got busy yet again today and made another dress took most of the day but it is almost done.... i think i am going to find some kind of silver to put on it at the shoulders, around the neck and at the waist, i think i am also going to attach the puffs to the dress, right now they are a seperate belt that i think looks a little funny.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG] btw this is dd8 her name is erin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Cute! Love the color!


----------



## ibesue

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hi all...just wondering if anyone knows of a pattern to use to make the knot dress in a bigger girls size (size 7/8). I've seen it on ycmt but it only goes to a size 6. Any help would be appreciated!



You can take any pattern and make it a knot dress.  When you make the straps, finish the front ends, add button holes on the bodice and then pull the straps through the button holes.



pixieamazon said:


> well i got busy yet again today and made another dress took most of the day but it is almost done.... i think i am going to find some kind of silver to put on it at the shoulders, around the neck and at the waist, i think i am also going to attach the puffs to the dress, right now they are a seperate belt that i think looks a little funny.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG] btw this is dd8 her name is erin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very cute!



HeatherSue said:


> I am going to do a video tutorial one of these days, when I have time.   But, what I do is I hoop sulky sticky in the hoop. Then, I score the layer of paper and peel it off.  Then, I stick the t-shirt to the sticky. When I put the hoop on the machine, *I hit "fix" on my machine and it will baste all the way around where the design is going to go*.  So, it keeps the shirt from shifting.  If your machine doesn't have that function, you can usually find a simple square basting stitch design for your machine. I hope this makes some sort of sense!  Here's a picture tutorial I found:
> http://www.windstarembroidery.com/embroidery-information.cfm?File=Sticky
> 
> While I was looking for a video for you, I found this and I thought it was funny  Check out the size of this hoop!!!:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwrTO13UXGo&feature=related



HOLD THE PRESSES!!!

You can outline your design???  Shannon, do you know about this??  How do we use that on our machine??? I always pin mine down until I have the design outlined.  I have been doing too much???

Oh, and love that video about the "majestic"!!


----------



## kathyell

HeatherSue said:


> I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.



I love this just as it is!

I lost my quote for the Holly Hobbie Feliz too! I loved that one too, and I hope your DD changes her mind and wants to wear it.

In other news, I finally found the right combo of stabilizer and switched to an embroidery needle and I got my first really good embroidery out of my sewing machine. I'm pretty chuffed about that, but since I did it on some scrap fabric (thought I was experimenting and not getting my hopes up for such good results) I need to turn it into a patch now! Ha.


----------



## momto2cuties

HeatherSue said:


> I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.
> 
> I used the Spiral Skirt from YCMT and paired it with the simply sweet bodice.  I just left the elastic out of the straps and made them shorter.  I also added flounce between the spiral strips.  The whole dress took me forever to make and I'm not sure I love it.  I wish the spirals were more full at the top, instead of starting straight and then flaring out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back.  Please ignore the pins- This is before I shortened the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Lilo fabric that my dear sister gave me 2 years ago when I first started sewing.  It was one of the first items in my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make _another_ Baby Simba dress (the first one got ripped when she was playing in it about a year ago).  Then, I have a whole bunch of t-shirts to applique.  I think that's about it!



I wouldn't change a thing!  I think that dress is beautiful.  The fabric is so cute, and the dress is very sophisticated...It's a perfect mix! Wow!


----------



## revrob

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hi all...just wondering if anyone knows of a pattern to use to make the knot dress in a bigger girls size (size 7/8). I've seen it on ycmt but it only goes to a size 6. Any help would be appreciated!



I think Sue answered, but just in case you missed it - you can take any dress that has straps and make it into a knot dress.  Make the button holes, finish the straps in the front, pull the straps through the hole and tie into a knot.  Waa Laa!  Knot dress!




ibesue said:


> HOLD THE PRESSES!!!
> 
> You can outline your design???  Shannon, do you know about this??  How do we use that on our machine??? I always pin mine down until I have the design outlined.  I have been doing too much???
> 
> Oh, and love that video about the "majestic"!!



YEP!  We sure can!  This is how I do it:

Embroidery edit
Open the design select SET (bottom right corner)
select END EDIT (bottom right corner)
NOW - you're at the screen that says SEWING in the bottom right corner
two boxes above SEWING is a little box that looks like a little design in a box with dashes around it.  Hit that button
THEN, hit sewing - you'll go to the sew screen and you'll see that a stitch that is in black is now the first screen.  That will be your basting stitch.  It will stitch just around the area of the design, not around the whole hoop.  I like that because I can see for sure where it's going to stitch.


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> I think Sue answered, but just in case you missed it - you can take any dress that has straps and make it into a knot dress.  Make the button holes, finish the straps in the front, pull the straps through the hole and tie into a knot.  Waa Laa!  Knot dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEP!  We sure can!  This is how I do it:
> 
> Embroidery edit
> Open the design select SET (bottom right corner)
> select END EDIT (bottom right corner)
> NOW - you're at the screen that says SEWING in the bottom right corner
> two boxes above SEWING is a little box that looks like a little design in a box with dashes around it.  Hit that button
> THEN, hit sewing - you'll go to the sew screen and you'll see that a stitch that is in black is now the first screen.  That will be your basting stitch.  It will stitch just around the area of the design, not around the whole hoop.  I like that because I can see for sure where it's going to stitch.



Thank You    Thank You     Thank You!!!!

OMGosh, I am so excited to try this tonight!!  

I am so happy you have the same machine as me!!!


----------



## billwendy

HeatherSue said:


> I am going to do a video tutorial one of these days, when I have time.   But, what I do is I hoop sulky sticky in the hoop. Then, I score the layer of paper and peel it off.  Then, I stick the t-shirt to the sticky. When I put the hoop on the machine, I hit "fix" on my machine and it will baste all the way around where the design is going to go.  So, it keeps the shirt from shifting.  If your machine doesn't have that function, you can usually find a simple square basting stitch design for your machine. I hope this makes some sort of sense!  Here's a picture tutorial I found:
> http://www.windstarembroidery.com/embroidery-information.cfm?File=Sticky
> 
> While I was looking for a video for you, I found this and I thought it was funny  Check out the size of this hoop!!!:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwrTO13UXGo&feature=related
> 
> Oh, and I don't recall EVER being upset with my husband.  I have no idea what you're talking about! He's a perfect angel, after all.
> .



Heather -  totally crackey'd me up!!!!!!!!!

I love your Lilo outfit!!! That fabric is so cute!!! Where did you find it??? Now I need 2 fabrics - that one and my forever looking for rainbow mosiac Mickey!

Thanks for the info on how to do stuff. Did you play around at all with that digitizing software your sister got? Not that I can do anything really cool yet  - DH says I need to wait till Christmas to get my card reader - then I can buy  your 4x4 patterns!!! I eventually want to see if I can do a nyting with the Camp Promise logo.....



emcreative said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> I'm the ONLY one in the house who goes "DisneyCrazy"!!!



Marah - okay - you have 2 little guys at home - you gotta start disneyfying them now!!!!!!! they will come around! Disney Channel, disney custom clothing, disney story books, disney toys - come on You can do it!!!!!


----------



## sahm1000

ireland_nicole said:


> My machine nearly drove me to drink trying to get the stupid hoop on at first; it does loosen up though, now it goes on right away most of the time.  So don't give up hoop!  I mean, hope



You are cracking me up!!!!! Give up hoop!1



HeatherSue said:


> I forgot to add that when Tessa put the dress on, she looked down and said "Momma, it looks like WAVES!"  That was exactly the look I was going for!  So, I was pleased!



Somehow, I lost the picture of the dress Heather.  But I love it!  The color of the dress makes Tessa's eyes pop!  It looks beautiful on her!  And it does kind of look like a mermaid dress.  LOVE IT!



busy mommy said:


> I finished another Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I am really liking this pattern.  I learned something important while making this.  When using the skirt shaping template, DO NOT put it on the fold of the fabric if you do not have any extra fabric to work with.  Oh well, I patched it  and Abbie likes it, so I guess it is okay.  Here are my two girls in their coordinating outfits.  They are having Christmas pictures made next week.  I think I am just going to put Gray in a red polo.  Maddie will also wear this to Universal in December.  Who know's if Abbie will be wearing her outfit then



Cute outfits!  Your girls are adorable!



pixieamazon said:


> well i got busy yet again today and made another dress took most of the day but it is almost done.... i think i am going to find some kind of silver to put on it at the shoulders, around the neck and at the waist, i think i am also going to attach the puffs to the dress, right now they are a seperate belt that i think looks a little funny.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG] btw this is dd8 her name is erin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Great job on the princess gowns!  Your girls look like they love them!


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.
> 
> I used the Spiral Skirt from YCMT and paired it with the simply sweet bodice.  I just left the elastic out of the straps and made them shorter.  I also added flounce between the spiral strips.  The whole dress took me forever to make and I'm not sure I love it.  I wish the spirals were more full at the top, instead of starting straight and then flaring out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back.  Please ignore the pins- This is before I shortened the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Lilo fabric that my dear sister gave me 2 years ago when I first started sewing.  It was one of the first items in my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make _another_ Baby Simba dress (the first one got ripped when she was playing in it about a year ago).  Then, I have a whole bunch of t-shirts to applique.  I think that's about it!



Heather I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  Tessa looks gorgeous!  I wish I'd seen that before I went to the post office this morning.   SO, you need to tutorialize me   I need to make your wonderful idea into an Ursula dress!  I totally have it all planned out in my mind! Like from the second I saw Tessa's! (Oh, you'll need to digitize an Ursula for me for the bodice, but don't worry it won't be for this trip, it's a "someday" thing) 



busy mommy said:


> I finished another Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I am really liking this pattern.  I learned something important while making this.  When using the skirt shaping template, DO NOT put it on the fold of the fabric if you do not have any extra fabric to work with.  Oh well, I patched it  and Abbie likes it, so I guess it is okay.  Here are my two girls in their coordinating outfits.  They are having Christmas pictures made next week.  I think I am just going to put Gray in a red polo.  Maddie will also wear this to Universal in December.  Who know's if Abbie will be wearing her outfit then





pixieamazon said:


> well i got busy yet again today and made another dress took most of the day but it is almost done.... i think i am going to find some kind of silver to put on it at the shoulders, around the neck and at the waist, i think i am also going to attach the puffs to the dress, right now they are a seperate belt that i think looks a little funny.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG] btw this is dd8 her name is erin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



So cute!  I somehow lost a bunch of quotes.  Oh yeah, my internet crashed, that must've done it.  I finished Luke's birthday shirt.  Technically we will be in DL 5 days before his birthday but we'll celebrate it anyway.  I'll get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Marah - okay - you have 2 little guys at home - you gotta start disneyfying them now!!!!!!! they will come around! Disney Channel, disney custom clothing, disney story books, disney toys - come on You can do it!!!!!




Well, Ryker can't sleep at night without the Pooh we got from Disney..that's a start, right?


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> Wait...I've been using the sticky back stabilizer and it's been working great.  So far (knock on wood) the two shirts I did messed up for COMPLETELY different reasons- there wasn't any gunking up or shirt puckering.
> 
> Was this a fluke?


It doesn't ruin my designs, it just make my needle gummy, and I have to wipe it off. 



Shannalee724 said:


> I have only just joined back in, so I may have missed this.  Is there still a fabric swap?  I have 3 yards of fabric, that I will NEVER use.  My MIL bought it for me when I was looking for some best friends fabric.  Anyway, I would love to trade it for something I will use.



Link in the first post. 



HeatherSue said:


> I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.
> 
> I used the Spiral Skirt from YCMT and paired it with the simply sweet bodice.  I just left the elastic out of the straps and made them shorter.  I also added flounce between the spiral strips.  The whole dress took me forever to make and I'm not sure I love it.  I wish the spirals were more full at the top, instead of starting straight and then flaring out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back.  Please ignore the pins- This is before I shortened the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Lilo fabric that my dear sister gave me 2 years ago when I first started sewing.  It was one of the first items in my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make _another_ Baby Simba dress (the first one got ripped when she was playing in it about a year ago).  Then, I have a whole bunch of t-shirts to applique.  I think that's about it!



That turned out SO pretty Heather!!! And, I love little Stitch on the front!!! I love how you emphasized the Hawaiian, water theme!  Very clever! 



HeatherSue said:


> I forgot to add that when Tessa put the dress on, she looked down and said "Momma, it looks like WAVES!"  That was exactly the look I was going for!  So, I was pleased!



It really does! And, that fabric you picked to coordinate matches PERFECTLY!!! I may have to get some of that to go with Arminda and Lyddie's outfits. 



pixieamazon said:


> well i got busy yet again today and made another dress took most of the day but it is almost done.... i think i am going to find some kind of silver to put on it at the shoulders, around the neck and at the waist, i think i am also going to attach the puffs to the dress, right now they are a seperate belt that i think looks a little funny.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG] btw this is dd8 her name is erin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Hello Erin! 

This is really pretty! how long have you been sewing? 




TinkerbelleMom said:


> HeatherSue...love your Ohana dress, that fabric is great!  I can never find any of the fun prints I see here, and knowing it came from your stash means it probably can't be found.
> 
> I also laugh at your sig line "Leaving the Disney Hater trip"  My DH is not a hater, but he's not the great lover of all things Disney like me and the girls are.




I got it at Joann's on clearance about 3 years ago.  I bought all they had! And, I STILL wish I had more! I took apart the first outfit I made for Lydia out of it just so I could reuse the fabric! Even though I have a few yards left!

I've seen it on Ebay quite a few times.


----------



## Shannalee724

teresajoy said:


> Link in the first post.



I must have missed it!!  I looked there   I will go back and scour, I think I can probably blame it on mommy brain!!

Ok, I have something to post!!!  Yay me!  I finished this outfit.  It is for someone else (younger than my daughter), so I don't have a model.  Now that it is done, I can start on our Disney outfits.  

This is my 4th attempt at applique and first button holes!  Not too bad


----------



## Shannalee724

OMG!!  Teresa, I have no idea how I missed it.  BIG GREEN PRINT!!!  LOL!

Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

Busy Mommy...I tend to look at the pictures first, then read what is said...I know I'm always backwards!  Anyway, Until I read that the red portion was a 'mistake', I thought, that was cool...now I even think it is cooler!

Heather Sue...thanks a LOT!!! My DD9 walked by and saw the O'hanna dress...now I have yet ANOTHER project!  This will have to wait until we get back...we leave in 4 days.....!!!!!......

I was going to have a fashion show today and take pictures of the girls in all their dresses...but since I've still got 3 more doll dresses to finish...it's not going to happen today!

Nini


----------



## snubie

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I think I have seen some polka dot knits at Hobby Lobby.  Do you have one near you?


Nope, no hobby lobby.


----------



## minnie2

Heather, Tessa's Dress is FABULOUS!  The hem on it made me really want a serger!



busy mommy said:


> I finished another Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I am really liking this pattern.  I learned something important while making this.  When using the skirt shaping template, DO NOT put it on the fold of the fabric if you do not have any extra fabric to work with.  Oh well, I patched it  and Abbie likes it, so I guess it is okay.  Here are my two girls in their coordinating outfits.  They are having Christmas pictures made next week.  I think I am just going to put Gray in a red polo.  Maddie will also wear this to Universal in December.  Who know's if Abbie will be wearing her outfit then


So cute!  I love both of them!


pixieamazon said:


> well i got busy yet again today and made another dress took most of the day but it is almost done.... i think i am going to find some kind of silver to put on it at the shoulders, around the neck and at the waist, i think i am also going to attach the puffs to the dress, right now they are a seperate belt that i think looks a little funny.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG] btw this is dd8 her name is erin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


So pretty!



Shannalee724 said:


> I must have missed it!!  I looked there   I will go back and scour, I think I can probably blame it on mommy brain!!
> 
> Ok, I have something to post!!!  Yay me!  I finished this outfit.  It is for someone else (younger than my daughter), so I don't have a model.  Now that it is done, I can start on our Disney outfits.
> 
> This is my 4th attempt at applique and first button holes!  Not too bad


so cute too!


----------



## bear_mom

Shannalee724 said:


> I must have missed it!!  I looked there   I will go back and scour, I think I can probably blame it on mommy brain!!
> 
> Ok, I have something to post!!!  Yay me!  I finished this outfit.  It is for someone else (younger than my daughter), so I don't have a model.  Now that it is done, I can start on our Disney outfits.
> 
> This is my 4th attempt at applique and first button holes!  Not too bad




Very cute. I like the fabric combinations!

Emily


----------



## kathyell

How did I forget to mention the Cinderella dress on my last post? I think because I messed up my multiquotes so I had nothing to prompt my mommybrain! Lovely, very pretty. 



Shannalee724 said:


>



Love it, love love love it. I love how you made the legs of the "K" of Tink into her wings. So creative and cute.


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> The back.  Please ignore the pins- This is before I shortened the straps.



Beautiful!  That looks like alot of work!


----------



## mom2rtk

I haven't been on much lately. We leave for Disney in 11 days, and it's scary how much work sewing I have left to do..... 

But I did have to pop in and give you all an update on a critical issue.... ok, so maybe not so critical......    Remember everyone looking high and low for new white lace up boots in a larger size (for the Mary Poppins costume)??? (THANK YOU ALL AGAIN!) Well, a customer of mine just found some! I ordered them last night and they should be here in a couple of days!

What a good omen for our trip!   Now, if I can just find that dang penguin.......


----------



## tricia

Oh my, gotta remember not to let real life get me so busy and miss out on this thread.  Getting hardwood installed upstairs, so that means that at any given time 2 out of 3 of our bedrooms are in total disarray.  (the one they are working on, and the one with all the stuff from the one they are working on in it.)

Lots of great stuff posted lately.



HeatherSue said:


> I just finished Tessa's dress for Ohana's! I'm going to make Sawyer a t-shirt with Stitch on it and I'm going to have the Minnie head with the flower on my shirt.
> 
> I used the Spiral Skirt from YCMT and paired it with the simply sweet bodice.  I just left the elastic out of the straps and made them shorter.  I also added flounce between the spiral strips.  The whole dress took me forever to make and I'm not sure I love it.  I wish the spirals were more full at the top, instead of starting straight and then flaring out.



Love it. 



busy mommy said:


>



Very cute.  I never would have thought that there was a mistake, looks like you intended it that way.



pixieamazon said:


> well i got busy yet again today and made another dress took most of the day but it is almost done.... i think i am going to find some kind of silver to put on it at the shoulders, around the neck and at the waist, i think i am also going to attach the puffs to the dress, right now they are a seperate belt that i think looks a little funny.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG] btw this is dd8 her name is erin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very nice, and your Belle from a couple pages ago was great too.



Shannalee724 said:


> I must have missed it!!  I looked there   I will go back and scour, I think I can probably blame it on mommy brain!!
> 
> Ok, I have something to post!!!  Yay me!  I finished this outfit.  It is for someone else (younger than my daughter), so I don't have a model.  Now that it is done, I can start on our Disney outfits.
> 
> This is my 4th attempt at applique and first button holes!  Not too bad



Not too bad at all, Love the TINK down the pant leg, really completes it.




mom2rtk said:


> I haven't been on much lately. We leave for Disney in 11 days, and it's scary how much work sewing I have left to do.....
> 
> But I did have to pop in and give you all an update on a critical issue.... ok, so maybe not so critical......    Remember everyone looking high and low for new white lace up boots in a larger size (for the Mary Poppins costume)??? (THANK YOU ALL AGAIN!) Well, a customer of mine just found some! I ordered them last night and they should be here in a couple of days!
> 
> What a good omen for our trip!   Now, if I can just find that dang penguin.......



 on getting the shoes.   sending wishes of pixie dust so you can find the penguin.


----------



## tricia

I've also been working on stuff for our trip.  Hard to believe we leave next Friday.  My SIL and family are coming for dinner tonight for a last meeting before the trip.  They have never been before and I did some shirts for them too.

Some T's for our trip:

Tie Dyes for DS12, DN9 and DS8




StarWars from Dom on the Creative Disigns board for DH, DS12, DN9 and DS8





Animal print Mickey Heads for all 8 of us.




POTC shirts for DN9 and DS8







Minnie Heads for the Ladies




Canada Flag Mickey Heads for DS12, DN9, and DS8


----------



## Shannalee724

minnie2 said:


> so cute too!





bear_mom said:


> Very cute. I like the fabric combinations!
> 
> Emily





kathyell said:


> Love it, love love love it. I love how you made the legs of the "K" of Tink into her wings. So creative and cute.







tricia said:


> Oh my, gotta remember not to let real life get me so busy and miss out on
> Not too bad at all, Love the TINK down the pant leg, really completes it.



Thank you everyone!!  The Tink wings were not my idea.  I remember seeing them here awhile ago and knowing I wanted to CASE it


----------



## ireland_nicole

Shannalee724 said:


> I must have missed it!!  I looked there   I will go back and scour, I think I can probably blame it on mommy brain!!
> 
> Ok, I have something to post!!!  Yay me!  I finished this outfit.  It is for someone else (younger than my daughter), so I don't have a model.  Now that it is done, I can start on our Disney outfits.
> 
> This is my 4th attempt at applique and first button holes!  Not too bad


Great job!!!  Love the color combo, the applique is great too!



tricia said:


> I've also been working on stuff for our trip.  Hard to believe we leave next Friday.  My SIL and family are coming for dinner tonight for a last meeting before the trip.  They have never been before and I did some shirts for them too.
> 
> Some T's for our trip:
> 
> Tie Dyes for DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarWars from Dom on the Creative Disigns board for DH, DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal print Mickey Heads for all 8 of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC shirts for DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Heads for the Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Flag Mickey Heads for DS12, DN9, and DS8


These are great!  I can't believe you did so many!


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> I haven't been on much lately. We leave for Disney in 11 days, and it's scary how much work sewing I have left to do.....
> 
> But I did have to pop in and give you all an update on a critical issue.... ok, so maybe not so critical......    Remember everyone looking high and low for new white lace up boots in a larger size (for the Mary Poppins costume)??? (THANK YOU ALL AGAIN!) Well, a customer of mine just found some! I ordered them last night and they should be here in a couple of days!
> 
> What a good omen for our trip!   Now, if I can just find that dang penguin.......




Could you please PM your source?  I've been searching hi and lo (even had some friends looking!) and all I could find were adults and then 1 place with children's in only ONE size (too small!)


----------



## mickimousemama

Can anyone point me to a website to buy the Vida pattern?  I've been trying to look for it and just can't find anywhere that it's available.

Thanks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> I've also been working on stuff for our trip.  Hard to believe we leave next Friday.  My SIL and family are coming for dinner tonight for a last meeting before the trip.  They have never been before and I did some shirts for them too.
> 
> Some T's for our trip:
> 
> Tie Dyes for DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarWars from Dom on the Creative Disigns board for DH, DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal print Mickey Heads for all 8 of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC shirts for DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Heads for the Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Flag Mickey Heads for DS12, DN9, and DS8


OK, I have to ask, how on earth did you make that POTC shirts?  I have never seen big fabric of the pirates.  WE also have shirts by DOM, he is the best.  It is all so very wonderful and I hope you have a magical trip.


----------



## jham

Shannalee724 said:


> I must have missed it!!  I looked there   I will go back and scour, I think I can probably blame it on mommy brain!!
> 
> Ok, I have something to post!!!  Yay me!  I finished this outfit.  It is for someone else (younger than my daughter), so I don't have a model.  Now that it is done, I can start on our Disney outfits.
> 
> This is my 4th attempt at applique and first button holes!  Not too bad



so cute!



tricia said:


> I've also been working on stuff for our trip.  Hard to believe we leave next Friday.  My SIL and family are coming for dinner tonight for a last meeting before the trip.  They have never been before and I did some shirts for them too.
> 
> Some T's for our trip:
> 
> Tie Dyes for DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarWars from Dom on the Creative Disigns board for DH, DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal print Mickey Heads for all 8 of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC shirts for DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Heads for the Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Flag Mickey Heads for DS12, DN9, and DS8



WOW!  Great job!  I think the POTC bowling shirts are my favorite.  So cool


----------



## mickimousemama

jham said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  Great job!  I think the POTC bowling shirts are my favorite.  So cool



April,

I am 99% sure I had read that she used a pillow case, I just looked on the auction site and there are some POC pillow cases that look about the same I think.


----------



## xdanielleax

Hey guys.  I just wanted to let you know I have a Pre Trip Report if anyone is interested in reading it   It will eventually be my trip report.  It's my 1st one.  I didn't write one for last year's trip.  Could someone tell me How I put a link of it in my signature that is masked by a picture or text like I've seen everyone do?  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32912227#post32912227


----------



## revrob

I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!


----------



## xdanielleax

revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!



That is really cute!  I love the idea of using bigger blocks for the patchwork and the binding gives it a nice touch


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> These are great!  I can't believe you did so many!



Thanks.  Not too many.  Actually only shirts for 4 days for the kids.  Not many at all when there are ladies on here who do more than 1 per day for their daughters. (secretly glad I don't have girls, or I would have to do that too I think)



MinnieVanMom said:


> OK, I have to ask, how on earth did you make that POTC shirts?  I have never seen big fabric of the pirates.  WE also have shirts by DOM, he is the best.  It is all so very wonderful and I hope you have a magical trip.



Yes, it is a pillowcase.  One pillowcase, and I used each side for one of the shirts.  That is why we have the mirror image.  They are at our Walmart for about $4 each.



jham said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  Great job!  I think the POTC bowling shirts are my favorite.  So cool



Thanks, they are about the favourite thing I have made for the boys so far too.



revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!



Adorable.  I love that you did the straps in the 2 different fabrics.


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2rtk said:


> I haven't been on much lately. We leave for Disney in 11 days, and it's scary how much work sewing I have left to do.....




We leave in 11 days too!  I hope I get to see some of your creations in person!


----------



## VBAndrea

mickimousemama said:


> Can anyone point me to a website to buy the Vida pattern?  I've been trying to look for it and just can't find anywhere that it's available.
> 
> Thanks!



I bought mine from here:
http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395

I got the recommendation from someone else on the Disboutiquers.  The pattern was reasonable and I just selected the cheapest shipping and I think it arrived in two or three days.


HEATHER  Sorry, no time to go back and quote everything (sadly cleaning, not sewing) but I LOVE the Lilo dress.  I think I am going to purchase that pattern and do exactly as you did and match it with the SS bodice.  I think it looks so very awesome   I love the colors, love the little ruffle inserts you did between the spirals and I think Tessa looks gorgeous in it -- the colors really compliment her hair and eyes.

TRICIA Great t's -- wish I could get DH to wear one to coordinate with us -- I may just try one or two for him.

Also great job on the Tink outfit and perfect appliques!

Lovely Belle and Cinderella dresses -- you are a brave woman as those patterns and fabrics look next to impossible to work with.

Love the Christmas peasant to match the Grinch Vida (and I think a red polo for Gray sounds ideal for the photos).

Sadly I know I am missing on commenting on lots of great things.  It seems like so many of you all have an upcoming trip so good luck getting everything completed and packed and Janet, by golly, good luck hunting down that penguin -- maybe try carrying some raw fish around with you to see if that helps attract him 

Sorry to fly by, but really have to get my house cleaned b/f I sew and I'm still hunting one more fabric down for my Vida -- I want to do a practice one for a school/everyday outfit b/f doing something for Disney.  Also have to make ds a Sportacus outfit for Halloween (not as excited about that as I am about sewing for Dis).  At least I can go to fabric stores child free now


----------



## ncmomof2

revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!



What an adorable use of Cars fabric!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

mickimousemama said:


> Can anyone point me to a website to buy the Vida pattern?  I've been trying to look for it and just can't find anywhere that it's available.
> 
> Thanks!



As of Sunday night banberry place dot com (omit the spaces) had them in stock.  I've never ordered from there before, but it was the only place my google search found them.  I wanted one after seeing all of the recent Vida pics!


----------



## busy mommy

revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!



I love this.  I am trying to get up the courage to try a patchwork.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

xdanielleax said:


> Hey guys.  I just wanted to let you know I have a Pre Trip Report if anyone is interested in reading it   It will eventually be my trip report.  It's my 1st one.  I didn't write one for last year's trip.  Could someone tell me How I put a link of it in my signature that is masked by a picture or text like I've seen everyone do?  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32912227#post32912227



Yes, I would love to know how to do this, too.  

All the dreses posted today and yesterday are adorable!  The Cinderella gown looks like it will be a blast to wear.  Love the O'hana dress!  The Lightning McQueen dress is fun, too.  I don't know if I've seen the cars fabric mad einto a dress, yet!  Very cute!  Everything's been wonderful as usual!!


----------



## Mirb1214

KAREBEAR (and anyone else who stamps)!

I hate to yell but I'm fixing to order from Stampin Up and I NEED to know what to buy.  I also scrapbook if that helps w/ CM products.  I don't want to get something that is worthless to me.  Is there anything that you just CAN'T live w/out when stamping cards?  I know HL sells LOTS of stamping too and I'm clueless to stamping but I want to help a coworker out and place an order.

I know you're the Queen of Cricut  but I also remember seeing a WALL of stamps in your craft room so I knew you could help w/ stamping questions too!

I hope this all makes sense!  I'm trying to work but I keep going back to looking through the stampin up catalog.

Thanks!


----------



## Jenjulia

revrob said:


> YEP!  We sure can!  This is how I do it:
> 
> Embroidery edit
> Open the design select SET (bottom right corner)
> select END EDIT (bottom right corner)
> NOW - you're at the screen that says SEWING in the bottom right corner
> two boxes above SEWING is a little box that looks like a little design in a box with dashes around it.  Hit that button
> THEN, hit sewing - you'll go to the sew screen and you'll see that a stitch that is in black is now the first screen.  That will be your basting stitch.  It will stitch just around the area of the design, not around the whole hoop.  I like that because I can see for sure where it's going to stitch.



Coming out of lurkdom to say thank you! I must have an older model but similar to the two of yours, I think. The button is in a slightly different place for me (I have to hit the SEWING button first to get to the outline-dashes around a box and basting button-straight line around a box w/ needle). I did not know that was there before. I had been using the outline button but had never used that one before. THANK YOU!! 

I love all the things that have been posted. The cindy and belle dresses are so cute and the little girl looks so happy in them. The Felize is lovely and the Vida looks like something my dd would love to wear. I have the Felize but haven't tackled it yet. I am very slow at getting things sewn. The Tink set is cute and I think you did a great job on the buttons and the applique. I love how you picked out the "plain fabric" with the circles in it to go with the Tink fabric with the circles in it. The Ohana set is amazing. I wouldn't change a thing about that and would ask to case you if I wasn't so scared at sewing curves like that. The candy corn set is too cute. It reminds me though that I am really far behind on getting fall clothes made for little J.  If I have missed anyone, I am truely sorry. Oh, the Cars set. Super cute. I love the binding on the bottom. It really sets off the dress. 

Now that we have our ADR's made I am starting to get J's clothes sewn for our trip. Hopefully I will finish something soon and get a picture posted! I appreciate all the tips and tricks that I have learned from this thread. Thank you!


----------



## froggy33

For those of you that have enlarged CarlaC's bowling shirt for an adult...how do you do this?  I would like to make one as an adult male XL.  I have the pattern, and if I can figure it out, I could use a photocopier. 

Thanks!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!



Too cute!!!



xdanielleax said:


> Hey guys.  I just wanted to let you know I have a Pre Trip Report if anyone is interested in reading it   It will eventually be my trip report.  It's my 1st one.  I didn't write one for last year's trip.  Could someone tell me How I put a link of it in my signature that is masked by a picture or text like I've seen everyone do?  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32912227#post32912227



Finally!!  I can help with something!

OK, your link looks like this:

[ URL="http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32912227#post32912227"]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32912227#post32912227[/URL ] (minus the spaces I just added in the brackets)

You will replace the red with whatever you want it to say ("My PTR") or the address of the image you want to use (it must be uploaded to a photo site or somewhere online).  Does that make sense?  All of the pictures in my signature are set up like that.  Each picture links you somewhere.  Just little Easter eggs in case anyone happens to click. 



ncmomof2 said:


> We leave in 11 days too!  I hope I get to see some of your creations in person!



Us, too!!  Hopefully we'll run into some of you.


----------



## pixieamazon

VBAndrea said:


> I bought mine from here:
> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395
> 
> I got the recommendation from someone else on the Disboutiquers.  The pattern was reasonable and I just selected the cheapest shipping and I think it arrived in two or three days.
> 
> 
> HEATHER  Sorry, no time to go back and quote everything (sadly cleaning, not sewing) but I LOVE the Lilo dress.  I think I am going to purchase that pattern and do exactly as you did and match it with the SS bodice.  I think it looks so very awesome   I love the colors, love the little ruffle inserts you did between the spirals and I think Tessa looks gorgeous in it -- the colors really compliment her hair and eyes.
> 
> TRICIA Great t's -- wish I could get DH to wear one to coordinate with us -- I may just try one or two for him.
> 
> Also great job on the Tink outfit and perfect appliques!
> 
> Lovely Belle and Cinderella dresses -- you are a brave woman as those patterns and fabrics look next to impossible to work with.
> 
> Love the Christmas peasant to match the Grinch Vida (and I think a red polo for Gray sounds ideal for the photos).
> 
> Sadly I know I am missing on commenting on lots of great things.  It seems like so many of you all have an upcoming trip so good luck getting everything completed and packed and Janet, by golly, good luck hunting down that penguin -- maybe try carrying some raw fish around with you to see if that helps attract him
> 
> Sorry to fly by, but really have to get my house cleaned b/f I sew and I'm still hunting one more fabric down for my Vida -- I want to do a practice one for a school/everyday outfit b/f doing something for Disney.  Also have to make ds a Sportacus outfit for Halloween (not as excited about that as I am about sewing for Dis).  At least I can go to fabric stores child free now




I am not that brave ....someone asked yesterday I think about how long I have been sewing .... I have "dabbled" for about 7 or 8 years taking long breaks between projects.... I have only been serious about learning all the little tricks for about 2 years now.... As for the dresses I cheated a bit.... you see my lovely daughter can be a bit of a tomboy but loves to wear dresses, so with that in mind I made the Belle dress out of a broadcloth from Hobby Lobby and just added fancy tulle to make it sparkle( I needed something that would take some abuse). The Cinderella dress is only satin for the bodice and arms the underskirt is broadcloth with 4 layers of tulle over it...boy was that fun!!!
 But in the end she LOVES them and that is all that matters.... I can't wait till she sees the fairy set and the arrival day tink outfits that I am making for her....those will have to wait for a bit though as I have to make my oldest her halloween costume first(fairy of course)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> For those of you that have enlarged CarlaC's bowling shirt for an adult...how do you do this?  I would like to make one as an adult male XL.  I have the pattern, and if I can figure it out, I could use a photocopier.
> 
> Thanks!!


I don't enlarge her pattern but use a commercial pattern and take what I have learned from doing the child bowling shirt.  I stitch the pieces together to form the front, then cut it out.  I also only put in collars her way no matter what.  I messed up the first few times on the adult shirt but it comes out ok now.

Good luck with the photocopier and let me know if it is easier.


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!


Oh Shannon, that is toooooooooooooo cute!!!  (BTW, love your lamp, and I think we have very similar area rugs)  Really, really love the double strap, and the bias tape finish is perfect!!


pixieamazon said:


> I am not that brave ....someone asked yesterday I think about how long I have been sewing .... I have "dabbled" for about 7 or 8 years taking long breaks between projects.... I have only been serious about learning all the little tricks for about 2 years now.... As for the dresses I cheated a bit.... you see my lovely daughter can be a bit of a tomboy but loves to wear dresses, so with that in mind I made the Belle dress out of a broadcloth from Hobby Lobby and just added fancy tulle to make it sparkle( I needed something that would take some abuse). The Cinderella dress is only satin for the bodice and arms the underskirt is broadcloth with 4 layers of tulle over it...boy was that fun!!!
> But in the end she LOVES them and that is all that matters.... I can't wait till she sees the fairy set and the arrival day tink outfits that I am making for her....those will have to wait for a bit though as I have to make my oldest her halloween costume first(fairy of course)



You should be that brave.  If you can do what you did, you can do a Vida (especially with stephres or lisa zoe's tutorials- you can get to them from the bookmarks on page 1 of this thread.)


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!



Love it and the fabric choices.... adorable!


----------



## emcreative

Here's something I made for Hannah (thanks Nicole for letting me CAS(almost)E)!  I had asked her before school if she wanted one, and she told me "But MOM!  I don't know if 3rd grade rocks yet!"






Thought y'all might also get a kick out of this one:  it looks like my girls have switched personalities!  Lizzie is dressed Girlie and Hannah is in a tee!






Don't worry too much though, Hannah has fancy hair in the back from the adopt a 'do site!

Oh!  And they DID end up using one of my pictures on CNN:

Here are the nine pictures they selected for the gallery:

http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/09/15/wall.emotions.irpt/index.html

Lizzie is right in the middle, hanging off her slide!


----------



## momtoprincess A

*Moms to dancers!!(or Dads)*


Have any of you made jazz flairs or shirts. Do you know of a  good pattern?

I would greatly appriciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I was talking to Mom last night when she informed me that the girls come by their Fru Fru naturally. She said when I was 8 she found a big peach petti at a thrift store and I wore it just about every day for 3 years.  I do remember it but I didnt think it was an obsession 

I really need to get my fanny in gear if I expect to get anyoutfits done for our trip in a month.


----------



## Shannalee724

tricia said:


> Tie Dyes for DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarWars from Dom on the Creative Disigns board for DH, DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal print Mickey Heads for all 8 of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC shirts for DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Heads for the Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Flag Mickey Heads for DS12, DN9, and DS8



These are great!!!!!



revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!



I absolutely adore this!!!


----------



## Jennia

busy mommy said:


> I finished another Molly peasant for Abbie today.  I am really liking this pattern.  I learned something important while making this.  When using the skirt shaping template, DO NOT put it on the fold of the fabric if you do not have any extra fabric to work with.  Oh well, I patched it  and Abbie likes it, so I guess it is okay.  Here are my two girls in their coordinating outfits.  They are having Christmas pictures made next week.  I think I am just going to put Gray in a red polo.  Maddie will also wear this to Universal in December.  Who know's if Abbie will be wearing her outfit then



Cute, I love the fabric on the top of your older dd's dress. 



pixieamazon said:


> well i got busy yet again today and made another dress took most of the day but it is almost done.... i think i am going to find some kind of silver to put on it at the shoulders, around the neck and at the waist, i think i am also going to attach the puffs to the dress, right now they are a seperate belt that i think looks a little funny.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG] btw this is dd8 her name is erin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





Shannalee724 said:


> I must have missed it!!  I looked there   I will go back and scour, I think I can probably blame it on mommy brain!!
> 
> Ok, I have something to post!!!  Yay me!  I finished this outfit.  It is for someone else (younger than my daughter), so I don't have a model.  Now that it is done, I can start on our Disney outfits.
> 
> This is my 4th attempt at applique and first button holes!  Not too bad



Very nice, love the skirt! 



tricia said:


> I've also been working on stuff for our trip.  Hard to believe we leave next Friday.  My SIL and family are coming for dinner tonight for a last meeting before the trip.  They have never been before and I did some shirts for them too.
> 
> Some T's for our trip:
> 
> Tie Dyes for DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarWars from Dom on the Creative Disigns board for DH, DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal print Mickey Heads for all 8 of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC shirts for DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Heads for the Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Flag Mickey Heads for DS12, DN9, and DS8



Wow, you've been super busy, everything looks great! 



revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!



This is SO cute! 



emcreative said:


> Here's something I made for Hannah (thanks Nicole for letting me CAS(almost)E)!  I had asked her before school if she wanted one, and she told me "But MOM!  I don't know if 3rd grade rocks yet!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought y'all might also get a kick out of this one:  it looks like my girls have switched personalities!  Lizzie is dressed Girlie and Hannah is in a tee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry too much though, Hannah has fancy hair in the back from the adopt a 'do site!
> 
> Oh!  And they DID end up using one of my pictures on CNN:
> 
> Here are the nine pictures they selected for the gallery:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/09/15/wall.emotions.irpt/index.html
> 
> Lizzie is right in the middle, hanging off her slide!



Love that idea for a shirt, good job! And that's super neat about your photo being used on CNN! 

I have so much to photograph and show on here, plus I'm trying to finish everything for Disneyland (three weeks, ack!!). Go figure I'd get sick and be miserable and weak with no motivation right now, bleh.


----------



## froggy33

LisaZoe said:


>



Do you mind if I try to modify the emma swing top like this??  I would also like to use the rick rack in the same way.  Other than that I will use different fabrics and a totally different applique.  Just wanted to make sure you don't mind if I semi-CASE you.

Thanks!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Marah, the shirt turned out so cute!  I am glad she likes it!


----------



## Colleen27

Help me brainstorm a bit here, if you will. 

I'm unpacking my sewing stuff and slowly getting things set up, and I'll be going into the city on Thursday so I'd like to pick up supplies to get a couple-few things started for our trip. In emptying boxes, I came across a Mickey fabric I'd forgotten I had, so I'm thinking up ways to use it. What would y'all do with about 3.25 yards of this fabric?:


----------



## bclydia

Colleen27 said:


> Help me brainstorm a bit here, if you will.
> 
> I'm unpacking my sewing stuff and slowly getting things set up, and I'll be going into the city on Thursday so I'd like to pick up supplies to get a couple-few things started for our trip. In emptying boxes, I came across a Mickey fabric I'd forgotten I had, so I'm thinking up ways to use it. What would y'all do with about 3.25 yards of this fabric?:



I would definitely stick it in an envelope and ship it to Lydia immediately.





Failing that, I think it would be great for an a-line with capri's and a big mickey silhouette applique on the front.
Or maybe a very full stripwork skirt, with coordinating prints.  It's such a fun fabric.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Colleen27 said:


> Help me brainstorm a bit here, if you will.
> 
> I'm unpacking my sewing stuff and slowly getting things set up, and I'll be going into the city on Thursday so I'd like to pick up supplies to get a couple-few things started for our trip. In emptying boxes, I came across a Mickey fabric I'd forgotten I had, so I'm thinking up ways to use it. What would y'all do with about 3.25 yards of this fabric?:




Why am I laughing?  Many of the ladies here would Love to have some of that fabric. . . .


----------



## GrammaBelle

Colleen27 said:


> Help me brainstorm a bit here, if you will.
> 
> I'm unpacking my sewing stuff and slowly getting things set up, and I'll be going into the city on Thursday so I'd like to pick up supplies to get a couple-few things started for our trip. In emptying boxes, I came across a Mickey fabric I'd forgotten I had, so I'm thinking up ways to use it. What would y'all do with about 3.25 yards of this fabric?:



I would make myself a Patricia Tunic with it.  My favorite colors and mickey swirls combined!  I search every once in a while for this fabric; you finding it hidden in your stash gives me hope someone will post some for sale on some site someday!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I have a question for those of you who does machine embroidery... when you do machine applique/embroidery on cotton material, what kind of stabilizer do you use?  Do you use use tear-away stabilizer with spray on adhesive?  Or do you use the sticky back stabilizer?  I started using the spray adhesive because I had trouble peeling off the sticky stabilizer.  They appear to be permanently glued to the fabric.  With the spray adhesive, I hate that it leaves the back of my fabric all sticky until I wash them.  Also, do you leave the stabilizer inside the design or do you tear those away as well?


Thanks!!!!


----------



## revrob

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have a question for those of you who does machine embroidery... when you do machine applique/embroidery on cotton material, what kind of stabilizer do you use?  Do you use use tear-away stabilizer with spray on adhesive?  Or do you use the sticky back stabilizer?  I started using the spray adhesive because I had trouble peeling off the sticky stabilizer.  They appear to be permanently glued to the fabric.  With the spray adhesive, I hate that it leaves the back of my fabric all sticky until I wash them.  Also, do you leave the stabilizer inside the design or do you tear those away as well?
> 
> Thanks!!!!




On cotton woven fabric (like quilters cotton), I use tear away stabilizer.   IF I can hoop the fabric along with the stabilizer, I do so.  If I can't because the fabric is too small, I'll pin the fabric down and the very, very far edge of the hoop and then I run a basting stitch around the design area.  Then stitch.
I try not to use spray adhesive if I can help it.  I don't like it getting in my machine or on my needle. I will use it if I have to, but I do everything I can to not have to use it.
I tear away as much stabilizer as I can.  There are times that there are tiny little areas inside the design that are very difficult to pull out.  If I can't get it out without having to use the point of scissors, I don't pull it out.  I don't like to take the risk of snipping something just to remove the stabilizer.  It will usually wash out in the first washing anyway.  It is also often times lined inside a garment, so it's not seen.
That's just what I do!


----------



## emcreative

Colleen27 said:


> Help me brainstorm a bit here, if you will.
> 
> I'm unpacking my sewing stuff and slowly getting things set up, and I'll be going into the city on Thursday so I'd like to pick up supplies to get a couple-few things started for our trip. In emptying boxes, I came across a Mickey fabric I'd forgotten I had, so I'm thinking up ways to use it. What would y'all do with about 3.25 yards of this fabric?:




/jedi mind trick

I would send it to Marah, Immediately


(PS-  This is the first post I read after my nap, now I'm going to go back and see how many other people told you to do the same thing!)

Were you thinking of something for kids or something for adults?


----------



## busy mommy

I just got off the phone with Disney reservations to move our trip forward two days.  I tried so hard when deciding on when we could go not to forget anything important that we were scheduled to do.  I completely forgot about our children's Christmas program at our church.  My oldest two have to be in it every year, and it is Abbie's last year to be able to do it. We will now be leaving Sunday night immediately after the program and driving all night to get to Disney World.  But on a positive note, I only had to change one ADR, since we didn't plan many, and I was able to get one for the same time later in the week.  Now back to my sewing.  I have to finish soon.  The childrens' choir director somehow found out I 've been learning how to sew, and I have been recruited.  I need to finish outfits for the trip, so I will be able to help.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

revrob said:


> On cotton woven fabric (like quilters cotton), I use tear away stabilizer.   IF I can hoop the fabric along with the stabilizer, I do so.  If I can't because the fabric is too small, I'll pin the fabric down and the very, very far edge of the hoop and then I run a basting stitch around the design area.  Then stitch.
> I try not to use spray adhesive if I can help it.  I don't like it getting in my machine or on my needle. I will use it if I have to, but I do everything I can to not have to use it.
> I tear away as much stabilizer as I can.  There are times that there are tiny little areas inside the design that are very difficult to pull out.  If I can't get it out without having to use the point of scissors, I don't pull it out.  I don't like to take the risk of snipping something just to remove the stabilizer.  It will usually wash out in the first washing anyway.  It is also often times lined inside a garment, so it's not seen.
> That's just what I do!



Do all tear-away wash away, or do I have to find a washable tear-away?  I put my tear-away in water, and it doesn't dissolve?


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Here's something I made for Hannah (thanks Nicole for letting me CAS(almost)E)!  I had asked her before school if she wanted one, and she told me "But MOM!  I don't know if 3rd grade rocks yet!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought y'all might also get a kick out of this one:  it looks like my girls have switched personalities!  Lizzie is dressed Girlie and Hannah is in a tee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry too much though, Hannah has fancy hair in the back from the adopt a 'do site!
> 
> Oh!  And they DID end up using one of my pictures on CNN:
> 
> Here are the nine pictures they selected for the gallery:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/09/15/wall.emotions.irpt/index.html
> 
> Lizzie is right in the middle, hanging off her slide!


Love the shirt, love the pic w/ the girls even more, and am totally stoked that I know someone FAMOUS!!!!



Jennia said:


> I have so much to photograph and show on here, plus I'm trying to finish everything for Disneyland (three weeks, ack!!). Go figure I'd get sick and be miserable and weak with no motivation right now, bleh.


Hope you feel better soon!


Colleen27 said:


> Help me brainstorm a bit here, if you will.
> 
> I'm unpacking my sewing stuff and slowly getting things set up, and I'll be going into the city on Thursday so I'd like to pick up supplies to get a couple-few things started for our trip. In emptying boxes, I came across a Mickey fabric I'd forgotten I had, so I'm thinking up ways to use it. What would y'all do with about 3.25 yards of this fabric?:


You totally need to send it to Nicole, she really, really, really needs it, she has dreams about it...

barring that: I think it would also be an awesome overdress on a feliz.  or the main fabric panels on a vida, or an emma top and embellishment on jeans a la lisa zoe, or - hey wait, you could do all of that with about half and then just send me the rest!!


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have a question for those of you who does machine embroidery... when you do machine applique/embroidery on cotton material, what kind of stabilizer do you use?  Do you use use tear-away stabilizer with spray on adhesive?  Or do you use the sticky back stabilizer?  I started using the spray adhesive because I had trouble peeling off the sticky stabilizer.  They appear to be permanently glued to the fabric.  With the spray adhesive, I hate that it leaves the back of my fabric all sticky until I wash them.  Also, do you leave the stabilizer inside the design or do you tear those away as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I also try desperately to avoid spray adhesive, and even the brother machines have a basting stitch; I'm not sure what machine you have, just wanted to let ya know even the little machines can have it.  I also spray startch my cotton fabric, that way it's not going to move or stretch really anyway.


----------



## snubie

I am trying to get as much done as possible now before the baby gets here.  I finished Lauren's Halloween costume.  She chose (with some strong suggestions from Mommy) to be Fancy Nancy:
Front




Back





Top: CarlaC Portait Peasant
Sash: CarlaC
Skirt: CarlaC flouncy skirt
Petti: Disney store

And I got a Christmas gift done too for my little niece in CA:









Dress: CarlaC Simply Sweet
Applique design on bodice: Heather Sue and Sis Boom
Pants: CarlaC Easy Fits


----------



## eeyore3847

snubie said:


> And I got a Christmas gift done too for my little niece in CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: CarlaC Simply Sweet
> Applique design on bodice: Heather Sue and Sis Boom
> Pants: CarlaC Easy Fits



Those are super sweet looking..

Lori


----------



## Sapper383

Colleen27 said:


> Help me brainstorm a bit here, if you will.
> 
> I'm unpacking my sewing stuff and slowly getting things set up, and I'll be going into the city on Thursday so I'd like to pick up supplies to get a couple-few things started for our trip. In emptying boxes, I came across a Mickey fabric I'd forgotten I had, so I'm thinking up ways to use it. What would y'all do with about 3.25 yards of this fabric?:



Send it to Sam.....please, pretty please

I just love this fabric and sooo jealous


----------



## billwendy

Jenjulia said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say thank you! I must have an older model but similar to the two of yours, I think. The button is in a slightly different place for me (I have to hit the SEWING button first to get to the outline-dashes around a box and basting button-straight line around a box w/ needle). I did not know that was there before. I had been using the outline button but had never used that one before. THANK YOU!! !



Does anyone know if the Brother Disney 270D can do this??????



revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!



Shannon - I LOVE THIS!!! Its soooooooo cute!!!

Marah - the girls look adorable!! I cant believe they "switched places today" - they both are so cute either way!! Did you decide on Halloween yet?

Jeanne - how is Jayden doing?

Cindee - what are you and Morgan up to these days?

Steph - Is this football season for Jacob?

T - how is baby Violette doing? 

Everyone else - GREAT JOB on all the outfits!!!


----------



## revrob

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Do all tear-away wash away, or do I have to find a washable tear-away?  I put my tear-away in water, and it doesn't dissolve?



Ok, I think I phrased that wrong.  I don't mean that it dissolves (like a water soluable stabilizer does).  It more just kinda pulls away from where it is stitched.  If it doesn't pull away, it just stays, and it's ok.  If it does pull away, it washes away and it's ok.  Either way, it's not a huge deal.  I just sent off some designs, or I would take a picture of the back so that I could should you.  I'll be stitching some more this evening and tomorrow - I'll try to remember to take some pics and show you what I mean.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi!

I'm brand new here and I've been admiring everyone's work. My machine is a Brother XL5130. It has that satin stitch that you'd use to make button holes. Is that what I need for applique work?

My daughter (17) is quite creative and would like a machine that embroiders. Is the Brother SE350 a good choice? It's quite a bit less expensive than some machines I've checked out, but that's not always a good thing. It seems to get great reviews though. Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk, WI


----------



## ireland_nicole

snubie said:


> I am trying to get as much done as possible now before the baby gets here.  I finished Lauren's Halloween costume.  She chose (with some strong suggestions from Mommy) to be Fancy Nancy:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: CarlaC Portait Peasant
> Sash: CarlaC
> Skirt: CarlaC flouncy skirt
> Petti: Disney store
> 
> And I got a Christmas gift done too for my little niece in CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: CarlaC Simply Sweet
> Applique design on bodice: Heather Sue and Sis Boom
> Pants: CarlaC Easy Fits


Those are so cute!!



billwendy said:


> Does anyone know if the Brother Disney 270D can do this??????


I don't know about the 270D, I know the 700ii and the 750D can; you go into the built in frames, select the rectange, choose stitch option 10 which is a basting stitch, then go to layout and size it so it's bigger than your design and placed over where your design will be.

Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## ireland_nicole

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm brand new here and I've been admiring everyone's work. My machine is a Brother XL5130. It has that satin stitch that you'd use to make button holes. Is that what I need for applique work?
> 
> My daughter (17) is quite creative and would like a machine that embroiders. Is the Brother SE350 a good choice? It's quite a bit less expensive than some machines I've checked out, but that's not always a good thing. It seems to get great reviews though. Any advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



I don't know your machine, but my zig zag for the buttonholes is too long a stitch length and leaves gaps.  What I have to do with mine is to choose the zig zag and then shorten the stitch length and choosing what width I want; usually a 4 for the outside of a design and 3 inside.  On page one is an Awesome, Amazing tute from Heather Sue that tells you everything you need to know.  As far as the machine for your DD, one factor that really influences pricing is hoop size.  the SE350 has a 4x4 hoop, which isn't huge.  Most of us, especially if we do any appliques with the machine, want at least 5x7; unless we're really smart like Shannon and find screamin deals for the mother of all embroidery machines .  That being said; your DD is only 17, and the SE350 would be a good ooportunity to see if she really enjoys it and will stick with it.  The PES format that brother uses is readily available, and there are a lot of designs out there if you look.  One thing is that I don't think the SE350 has a computer connection, so to get any designs from online, etc. you'd need to get PED basic, which runs roughly $100 (look around, the price can vary.)  The other advantage for your DD is that it's also a sewing machine, so you're really getting a 2 for 1.  On the whole, for her, I think it's probably a good buy.  And you can always continue to use it as a sewing machine if you ever decide to upgrade to a stand alone embroidery machine.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Ok here are some more sets for the trip.  Jessica did the shirts for me and the haunted mansion embroidery (I sewed it on and made the easy fits) JESSICA HAS BEEN A LIFE SAVER this week for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











need to change the pants.  DH informed me that it needs to say arr not arg (great like I need one more thing to do!)  I also want to get a skull button if I can for the flag and add buttons for cannon holes on the side of teh ship











I made the shirt and Jessica matched teh minnie perfectly  for me!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> Steph - Is this football season for Jacob?



Ha! No, Jacob is a soccer boy. When soccer season is over in February we try to get him to try something else in the spring. Last spring it was flag football. He said at the end of the season, right after the coach awarded him MVP of the team, please don't make me play football ever again!  Poor coach!

I think this spring I am going to have him play tennis. For some reason he doesn't hate it as much as the other sports.


----------



## emcreative

disneylovinfamily said:


> Ok here are some more sets for the trip.  Jessica did the shirts for me and the haunted mansion embroidery (I sewed it on and made the easy fits) JESSICA HAS BEEN A LIFE SAVER this week for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to change the pants.  DH informed me that it needs to say arr not arg (great like I need one more thing to do!)  I also want to get a skull button if I can for the flag and add buttons for cannon holes on the side of teh ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt and Jessica matched teh minnie perfectly  for me!



I love everything!!!

I hope I can be half that creative with my boys when it's our turn.  I may need to "pick your brain"!!!


----------



## revrob

disneylovinfamily said:


> Ok here are some more sets for the trip.  Jessica did the shirts for me and the haunted mansion embroidery (I sewed it on and made the easy fits) JESSICA HAS BEEN A LIFE SAVER this week for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to change the pants.  DH informed me that it needs to say arr not arg (great like I need one more thing to do!)  I also want to get a skull button if I can for the flag and add buttons for cannon holes on the side of teh ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt and Jessica matched teh minnie perfectly  for me!



Those are SO CUTE!


----------



## NiniMorris

Please remember my daughter and her husband.  She was involved in a small accident this afternoon, totaled her vehicle, but she is fine.  The problem is ...she works for the city, the city policeman caused the accident, and she hit the city police car.  The accident report says she caused the accident (even though 10 witnesses said otherwise)and now it is putting her job in an awkward position. (she is the city payroll clerk, and police officer causing the accident is the police department payroll clerk)

To make it worse, it happened right before the processional bringing home a local man killed in Iraq.  The accident caused the procession to have to go around them.  This is bothering her so much she can't stop crying.

Thanks...

Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneylovinfamily said:


> Ok here are some more sets for the trip.  Jessica did the shirts for me and the haunted mansion embroidery (I sewed it on and made the easy fits) JESSICA HAS BEEN A LIFE SAVER this week for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to change the pants.  DH informed me that it needs to say arr not arg (great like I need one more thing to do!)  I also want to get a skull button if I can for the flag and add buttons for cannon holes on the side of teh ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt and Jessica matched teh minnie perfectly  for me!


These are sooooooooooo awesome!!!!!!!!! Great job, both of you!!!!


NiniMorris said:


> Please remember my daughter and her husband.  She was involved in a small accident this afternoon, totaled her vehicle, but she is fine.  The problem is ...she works for the city, the city policeman caused the accident, and she hit the city police car.  The accident report says she caused the accident (even though 10 witnesses said otherwise)and now it is putting her job in an awkward position. (she is the city payroll clerk, and police officer causing the accident is the police department payroll clerk)
> 
> To make it worse, it happened right before the processional bringing home a local man killed in Iraq.  The accident caused the procession to have to go around them.  This is bothering her so much she can't stop crying.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



Oh no, what an incredibly difficult situation.  I'm praying for your daughter and your family.


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Ha! No, Jacob is a soccer boy. When soccer season is over in February we try to get him to try something else in the spring. Last spring it was flag football. He said at the end of the season, right after the coach awarded him MVP of the team, please don't make me play football ever again!  Poor coach!
> 
> I think this spring I am going to have him play tennis. For some reason he doesn't hate it as much as the other sports.



Lol - i knew I remembered some  type of football!!! Tennis sounds fun! In florida, I always think of swimming! Around here baseball is big in the spring. Does Megan play any sports?

Nini - so glad your daughter is okay - how awkward though -will pray it all smooths out!


----------



## rie'smom

NiniMorris said:


> Please remember my daughter and her husband.  She was involved in a small accident this afternoon, totaled her vehicle, but she is fine.  The problem is ...she works for the city, the city policeman caused the accident, and she hit the city police car.  The accident report says she caused the accident (even though 10 witnesses said otherwise)and now it is putting her job in an awkward position. (she is the city payroll clerk, and police officer causing the accident is the police department payroll clerk)
> 
> To make it worse, it happened right before the processional bringing home a local man killed in Iraq.  The accident caused the procession to have to go around them.  This is bothering her so much she can't stop crying.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



Prayers said. I hope everything turns out ok for her.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

NiniMorris said:


> Please remember my daughter and her husband.  She was involved in a small accident this afternoon, totaled her vehicle, but she is fine.  The problem is ...she works for the city, the city policeman caused the accident, and she hit the city police car.  The accident report says she caused the accident (even though 10 witnesses said otherwise)and now it is putting her job in an awkward position. (she is the city payroll clerk, and police officer causing the accident is the police department payroll clerk)
> 
> To make it worse, it happened right before the processional bringing home a local man killed in Iraq.  The accident caused the procession to have to go around them.  This is bothering her so much she can't stop crying.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



Oh my, your poor DD.  I would be crying too.  Praying for her anxiety to ease and for her job to be safe.


----------



## minnie2

Once again I stopped getting updates!  ACK!
Love those pirate outfits!  



NiniMorris said:


> Please remember my daughter and her husband.  She was involved in a small accident this afternoon, totaled her vehicle, but she is fine.  The problem is ...she works for the city, the city policeman caused the accident, and she hit the city police car.  The accident report says she caused the accident (even though 10 witnesses said otherwise)and now it is putting her job in an awkward position. (she is the city payroll clerk, and police officer causing the accident is the police department payroll clerk)
> 
> To make it worse, it happened right before the processional bringing home a local man killed in Iraq.  The accident caused the procession to have to go around them.  This is bothering her so much she can't stop crying.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini


(HUG)




Stephres said:


> Ha! No, Jacob is a soccer boy. When soccer season is over in February we try to get him to try something else in the spring. Last spring it was flag football. He said at the end of the season, right after the coach awarded him MVP of the team, please don't make me play football ever again!  Poor coach!
> 
> I think this spring I am going to have him play tennis. For some reason he doesn't hate it as much as the other sports.



I loved Tennis as a kid!  I hope Jacob likes it better.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> I also try desperately to avoid spray adhesive, and even the brother machines have a basting stitch; I'm not sure what machine you have, just wanted to let ya know even the little machines can have it.  I also spray startch my cotton fabric, that way it's not going to move or stretch really anyway.



I have yet to figure out where (if I do have it) the basting stitch is on my machine.  From the description that others gave on here, it is the button with the square with a needle..when I push that, it just starts sewing. 



snubie said:


> I am trying to get as much done as possible now before the baby gets here.  I finished Lauren's Halloween costume.  She chose (with some strong suggestions from Mommy) to be Fancy Nancy:
> Front



Very cute outfit..I love the fancy nancy costume, and the other two outfits are adorable, and love the fabric, too!



disneylovinfamily said:


>



So cute!



NiniMorris said:


> Please remember my daughter and her husband.  She was involved in a small accident this afternoon, totaled her vehicle, but she is fine.  The problem is ...she works for the city, the city policeman caused the accident, and she hit the city police car.  The accident report says she caused the accident (even though 10 witnesses said otherwise)and now it is putting her job in an awkward position. (she is the city payroll clerk, and police officer causing the accident is the police department payroll clerk)
> 
> To make it worse, it happened right before the processional bringing home a local man killed in Iraq.  The accident caused the procession to have to go around them.  This is bothering her so much she can't stop crying.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



Your dd and her husbnad are in my prayers.  Glad that they are OK.


----------



## teresajoy

Shannalee724 said:


> I must have missed it!!  I looked there   I will go back and scour, I think I can probably blame it on mommy brain!!
> 
> Ok, I have something to post!!!  Yay me!  I finished this outfit.  It is for someone else (younger than my daughter), so I don't have a model.  Now that it is done, I can start on our Disney outfits.
> 
> This is my 4th attempt at applique and first button holes!  Not too bad



How cute!!!!



Shannalee724 said:


> OMG!!  Teresa, I have no idea how I missed it.  BIG GREEN PRINT!!!  LOL!
> 
> Thanks!



No problem!! 



mom2rtk said:


> I haven't been on much lately. We leave for Disney in 11 days, and it's scary how much work sewing I have left to do.....
> 
> But I did have to pop in and give you all an update on a critical issue.... ok, so maybe not so critical......    Remember everyone looking high and low for new white lace up boots in a larger size (for the Mary Poppins costume)??? (THANK YOU ALL AGAIN!) Well, a customer of mine just found some! I ordered them last night and they should be here in a couple of days!
> 
> What a good omen for our trip!   Now, if I can just find that dang penguin.......



Where did she find them??



tricia said:


> I've also been working on stuff for our trip.  Hard to believe we leave next Friday.  My SIL and family are coming for dinner tonight for a last meeting before the trip.  They have never been before and I did some shirts for them too.
> 
> Some T's for our trip:
> 
> Tie Dyes for DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarWars from Dom on the Creative Disigns board for DH, DS12, DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal print Mickey Heads for all 8 of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTC shirts for DN9 and DS8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Heads for the Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Flag Mickey Heads for DS12, DN9, and DS8



These are great! 



revrob said:


> I finished something this morning and thought I'd share!  This is for a friends daughter - She LOVES Cars!


Really cute Shannon! I've been planning a Cars dress for awhile too! I love yours!



froggy33 said:


> For those of you that have enlarged CarlaC's bowling shirt for an adult...how do you do this?  I would like to make one as an adult male XL.  I have the pattern, and if I can figure it out, I could use a photocopier.
> 
> Thanks!!



I wish she would make it in an adult size. Wouldn't that be great! There are calculations for upsizing patterns in the bookmarks. That might help you.




emcreative said:


> Here's something I made for Hannah (thanks Nicole for letting me CAS(almost)E)!  I had asked her before school if she wanted one, and she told me "But MOM!  I don't know if 3rd grade rocks yet!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry too much though, Hannah has fancy hair in the back from the adopt a 'do site!
> 
> Oh!  And they DID end up using one of my pictures on CNN:
> 
> Here are the nine pictures they selected for the gallery:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/09/15/wall.emotions.irpt/index.html
> 
> Lizzie is right in the middle, hanging off her slide!



Lizzie and Hannah are just both so cute!!! Great 3rd grader shirt! 


Tykatmadismomma said:


> I was talking to Mom last night when she informed me that the girls come by their Fru Fru naturally. She said when I was 8 she found a big peach petti at a thrift store and I wore it just about every day for 3 years. I do remember it but I didnt think it was an obsession
> 
> I really need to get my fanny in gear if I expect to get anyoutfits done for our trip in a month.



We need some pictures of that!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have a question for those of you who does machine embroidery... when you do machine applique/embroidery on cotton material, what kind of stabilizer do you use?  Do you use use tear-away stabilizer with spray on adhesive?  Or do you use the sticky back stabilizer?  I started using the spray adhesive because I had trouble peeling off the sticky stabilizer.  They appear to be permanently glued to the fabric.  With the spray adhesive, I hate that it leaves the back of my fabric all sticky until I wash them.  Also, do you leave the stabilizer inside the design or do you tear those away as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I use the medium or heavy weight stabelizer. I have better results than with the tear away. 





snubie said:


> I am trying to get as much done as possible now before the baby gets here.  I finished Lauren's Halloween costume.  She chose (with some strong suggestions from Mommy) to be Fancy Nancy:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique design on bodice: Heather Sue



These are so cute! I love the little dress! 



billwendy said:


> Does anyone know if the Brother Disney 270D can do this??????


I was wondering that too!


GlassSlippers said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm brand new here and I've been admiring everyone's work. My machine is a Brother XL5130. It has that satin stitch that you'd use to make button holes. Is that what I need for applique work?
> 
> My daughter (17) is quite creative and would like a machine that embroiders. Is the Brother SE350 a good choice? It's quite a bit less expensive than some machines I've checked out, but that's not always a good thing. It seems to get great reviews though. Any advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



If your machine does a zig zag, then you can do applique. I'd suggest reading the applique tutorial linked to in the first post for great directions. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Those are so cute!!
> 
> 
> I don't know about the 270D, I know the 700ii and the 750D can; you go into the built in frames, select the rectange, choose stitch option 10 which is a basting stitch, then go to layout and size it so it's bigger than your design and placed over where your design will be.
> 
> Does that make any sense at all?



I'll have to try this!



Stephres said:


> Ha! No, Jacob is a soccer boy. When soccer season is over in February we try to get him to try something else in the spring. Last spring it was flag football. He said at the end of the season, right after the coach awarded him MVP of the team, please don't make me play football ever again!  Poor coach!
> 
> I think this spring I am going to have him play tennis. For some reason he doesn't hate it as much as the other sports.



That is so funny! Did you have any idea he didn't like it before that? 



NiniMorris said:


> Please remember my daughter and her husband.  She was involved in a small accident this afternoon, totaled her vehicle, but she is fine.  The problem is ...she works for the city, the city policeman caused the accident, and she hit the city police car.  The accident report says she caused the accident (even though 10 witnesses said otherwise)and now it is putting her job in an awkward position. (she is the city payroll clerk, and police officer causing the accident is the police department payroll clerk)
> 
> To make it worse, it happened right before the processional bringing home a local man killed in Iraq.  The accident caused the procession to have to go around them.  This is bothering her so much she can't stop crying.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



I'm so sorry for your daughter!


----------



## tricia

snubie said:


> I am trying to get as much done as possible now before the baby gets here.  I finished Lauren's Halloween costume.  She chose (with some strong suggestions from Mommy) to be Fancy Nancy:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: CarlaC Simply Sweet
> Applique design on bodice: Heather Sue and Sis Boom
> Pants: CarlaC Easy Fits



Great costume and I love the little outfit for your neice.



disneylovinfamily said:


> Ok here are some more sets for the trip.  Jessica did the shirts for me and the haunted mansion embroidery (I sewed it on and made the easy fits) JESSICA HAS BEEN A LIFE SAVER this week for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Great job by both you and Jessica!!!



Stephres said:


> Ha! No, Jacob is a soccer boy. When soccer season is over in February we try to get him to try something else in the spring. Last spring it was flag football. He said at the end of the season, right after the coach awarded him MVP of the team, please don't make me play football ever again!  Poor coach!
> 
> I think this spring I am going to have him play tennis. For some reason he doesn't hate it as much as the other sports.



So cute.  My DS8 has done that before.  Looks like he is enjoying something, and/or doing well at it, and then when it is finished I get "Mom, I am NEVER doing that again!"


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

teresajoy said:


> I use the medium or heavy weight stabelizer. I have better results than with the tear away.



Teresa..so you use the medium or heavy cut away with both woven cotton, and also for T-shirts/knits?


----------



## teresajoy

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Teresa..so you use the medium or heavy cut away with both woven cotton, and also for T-shirts/knits?



I haven't done a lot of t-shirts, but the ones I have done, I use both sticky and the cut away stabelizer. I usually hoop both the sticky and the cutaway, but you can also just float the cutaway underneath the hoop. I tried that too and it worked pretty good.


----------



## teresajoy

Does anyone know if there is a printable Joann's coupon out there? I am thinking of running up there and can't find a coupon!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a printable Joann's coupon out there? I am thinking of running up there and can't find a coupon!



I don't but if anyone is planning on going next week...I took a couple of extra from the store   and can mail out to those who need them.


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a printable Joann's coupon out there? I am thinking of running up there and can't find a coupon!



I have one in my inbox.  If you PM me your email address I will forward to you.


----------



## Adi12982

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Teresa..so you use the medium or heavy cut away with both woven cotton, and also for T-shirts/knits?



I'm not Teresa, but on knits and such I use a cutaway on the bottom and solvy on the top (if it is a VERY thin t-shirt I sometimes even use a iron-on tear away on top).


----------



## NaeNae

teresajoy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a printable Joann's coupon out there? I am thinking of running up there and can't find a coupon!



Teresa I just forwarded my JoAnn's email to you.  It has a printable coupon in it.  Have fun shopping.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Ok, y'all, I know you're just dying to see what I did this week, so without further ado...

Finally finished the princess stripwork twirls for the Big Give; I used the elastic under the arms techinque (thanks Shannon, Lesilie (i think) and anyone else I'm forgetting right now for the idea; I think it worked pretty well.  I've turned one around so you can see the back; but they match: Sleeping Beauty on the front of the bodice and Snow White on the back:









Then, I got around to making my first Vida; special thanks to Stephres and Lisa Zoe for their fantastic tutorials, without whom it would not have been possible.  

However,

Ladies who recommended the Vida.................................

I have a bone to pick with you!!

Y'all neglected to mention in all the "it's so easy", "it's so versatile", and "it's perfect for embellishment" that an oh, say, ever so slightly OCD individual might, I repeat might, not be able to stop embellishing it!!!  Every time I hung the thing to take pics I would think, no, it just needs a little something... (lather, rinse, reapeat about 4 times)  
Next time I'm going to have to about triple the time I think it should take me to make it.  Even now, I keep thinking; just a little something more on the bodice... but I'm stopping myself because I'm planning to put a portrait peasant beneath it, and DD loves the "roses" the straps make when they're tied (which is kind of a bummer because I found super cute buttons)  anyway, here it is, in all it's final glory I think:





 so: do you think it needs just a little something???


----------



## jillalvarez2003

disneylovinfamily said:


> Ok here are some more sets for the trip.  Jessica did the shirts for me and the haunted mansion embroidery (I sewed it on and made the easy fits) JESSICA HAS BEEN A LIFE SAVER this week for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I made the shirt and Jessica matched teh minnie perfectly  for me!



They look GREAT!!!


----------



## Shannalee724

Does anyone know where I can find some yellow dot?  I have checked everywhere here in town and none!  I even found the red, pink and black I hadn't been able to find.  I really want the smaller dot since it will be accent and ruffle on the Minnie outfit, but I want the big dot, too.

TIA!!!



snubie said:


> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: CarlaC Portait Peasant
> Sash: CarlaC
> Skirt: CarlaC flouncy skirt
> Petti: Disney store





disneylovinfamily said:


> Ok here are some more sets for the trip.  Jessica did the shirts for me and the haunted mansion embroidery (I sewed it on and made the easy fits) JESSICA HAS BEEN A LIFE SAVER this week for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't think these could be any sweeter!  Love them!



NiniMorris said:


> Please remember my daughter and her husband.
> Nini




I def will!!


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> Ok, y'all, I know you're just dying to see what I did this week, so without further ado...
> 
> Finally finished the princess stripwork twirls for the Big Give; I used the elastic under the arms techinque (thanks Shannon, Lesilie (i think) and anyone else I'm forgetting right now for the idea; I think it worked pretty well.  I've turned one around so you can see the back; but they match: Sleeping Beauty on the front of the bodice and Snow White on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I got around to making my first Vida; special thanks to Stephres and Lisa Zoe for their fantastic tutorials, without whom it would not have been possible.
> 
> However,
> 
> Ladies who recommended the Vida.................................
> 
> I have a bone to pick with you!!
> 
> Y'all neglected to mention in all the "it's so easy", "it's so versatile", and "it's perfect for embellishment" that an oh, say, ever so slightly OCD individual might, I repeat might, not be able to stop embellishing it!!!  Every time I hung the thing to take pics I would think, no, it just needs a little something... (lather, rinse, reapeat about 4 times)
> Next time I'm going to have to about triple the time I think it should take me to make it.  Even now, I keep thinking; just a little something more on the bodice... but I'm stopping myself because I'm planning to put a portrait peasant beneath it, and DD loves the "roses" the straps make when they're tied (which is kind of a bummer because I found super cute buttons)  anyway, here it is, in all it's final glory I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so: do you think it needs just a little something???



Sorry to all but I don't have time to comment on everything, as like Nicole, I am making my first Vida as well.  As usual, everyone is doing some stunning work -- Teresa, I have a Cars dress planned as well only I have red cars fabric -- they had some blue like Shannon used on clearance at Wally's but my dd looks good in red, so I opted for that.  I plan on a SS bodice and stripwork skirt (I'm actually kind of casing from a dress I saw listed on et$!.  Shhh, don't tell on me).  Shannon's turned out really neat though and I may steal her bias idea as that really looked awesome.

Anyway, to finally comment on your work Nicole.  That Vida could really use a bit more embellishment........J/K of course!  It looks great and I'm so glad your dd loves it -- I do too!  I just had to comment since I did the applique on mine today, washed the last bit of fabric I found yesterday, and have all the pieces cut out.  I just wanted to reread the tutes b/f sewing, and sadly I won't get much done b/c I have to leave in an hour to pick the kids up from school and should probably make the beds as well (today I decided to sew first, clean last).  Hopefully within a day or two you can see my first Vida (I can't believe you beat me to it!!!).  

Very lovely big give dresses as well.    Glad the elastic worked well and it was probably good practice for the Vida.


----------



## Shannalee724

ireland_nicole said:


> Finally finished the princess stripwork twirls for the Big Give; I used the elastic under the arms techinque (thanks Shannon, Lesilie (i think) and anyone else I'm forgetting right now for the idea; I think it worked pretty well.  I've turned one around so you can see the back; but they match: Sleeping Beauty on the front of the bodice and Snow White on the back:



These are very nice!  I really like the fabric combinations on the stripworks.  I missed the elastic underarms technique.  Is there a link to it?

I think your Vida looks great as is!!!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Ok, y'all, I know you're just dying to see what I did this week, so without further ado...
> 
> Finally finished the princess stripwork twirls for the Big Give; I used the elastic under the arms techinque (thanks Shannon, Lesilie (i think) and anyone else I'm forgetting right now for the idea; I think it worked pretty well.  I've turned one around so you can see the back; but they match: Sleeping Beauty on the front of the bodice and Snow White on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I got around to making my first Vida; special thanks to Stephres and Lisa Zoe for their fantastic tutorials, without whom it would not have been possible.
> 
> However,
> 
> Ladies who recommended the Vida.................................
> 
> I have a bone to pick with you!!
> 
> Y'all neglected to mention in all the "it's so easy", "it's so versatile", and "it's perfect for embellishment" that an oh, say, ever so slightly OCD individual might, I repeat might, not be able to stop embellishing it!!!  Every time I hung the thing to take pics I would think, no, it just needs a little something... (lather, rinse, reapeat about 4 times)
> Next time I'm going to have to about triple the time I think it should take me to make it.  Even now, I keep thinking; just a little something more on the bodice... but I'm stopping myself because I'm planning to put a portrait peasant beneath it, and DD loves the "roses" the straps make when they're tied (which is kind of a bummer because I found super cute buttons)  anyway, here it is, in all it's final glory I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so: do you think it needs just a little something???



I love the stripwork jumper!  The elastic really works great, doesn't it?  Great job!

and all that I have to say about the vida is, THANKS ALOT!  I've been avoiding that fabric for weeks!  I refuse to look!  I refuse to look!  I refuse to look!  Mainly because I have so much holiday fabric that I've gotten rid of because I just can't use it all.  I still have a crate full that needs to be sewn up.  And now, I'm holding on to the door casing trying to keep myself from running out and buying this fabric RIGHT NOW!  UGH!  It is SO CUTE!  LOVE IT!  And, I don't think it needs anything else - but that's the beauty of the vida - you can just keep on adding until you're happy!




VBAndrea said:


> Sorry to all but I don't have time to comment on everything, as like Nicole, I am making my first Vida as well.  As usual, everyone is doing some stunning work -- Teresa, I have a Cars dress planned as well only I have red cars fabric -- they had some blue like Shannon used on clearance at Wally's but my dd looks good in red, so I opted for that.  I plan on a SS bodice and stripwork skirt (I'm actually kind of casing from a dress I saw listed on et$!.  Shhh, don't tell on me).  Shannon's turned out really neat though and I may steal her bias idea as that really looked awesome.
> 
> Anyway, to finally comment on your work Nicole.  That Vida could really use a bit more embellishment........J/K of course!  It looks great and I'm so glad your dd loves it -- I do too!  I just had to comment since I did the applique on mine today, washed the last bit of fabric I found yesterday, and have all the pieces cut out.  I just wanted to reread the tutes b/f sewing, and sadly I won't get much done b/c I have to leave in an hour to pick the kids up from school and should probably make the beds as well (today I decided to sew first, clean last).  Hopefully within a day or two you can see my first Vida (I can't believe you beat me to it!!!).
> 
> Very lovely big give dresses as well.    Glad the elastic worked well and it was probably good practice for the Vida.



I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I love the stripwork jumper!  The elastic really works great, doesn't it?  Great job!
> 
> and all that I have to say about the vida is, THANKS ALOT!  I've been avoiding that fabric for weeks!  I refuse to look!  I refuse to look!  I refuse to look!  Mainly because I have so much holiday fabric that I've gotten rid of because I just can't use it all.  I still have a crate full that needs to be sewn up.  And now, I'm holding on to the door casing trying to keep myself from running out and buying this fabric RIGHT NOW!  UGH!  It is SO CUTE!  LOVE IT!  And, I don't think it needs anything else - but that's the beauty of the vida - you can just keep on adding until you're happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you come up with!



Thanks!  I'm going to do all my stripworks that way from now on, I think.  They definitely make them fit better on skinny minnies.  Re: the fabric: but, it's sooooooooooo cute!  And I was thinking the brown coordinate would be absolutely perfect in a Grinch dress, the ornament looks the same and everythings kind of seuss skewed...I mean, ahem, cough, cough.  You're absolutely right.  I admire your restraint.  Good for you!  (and this is the 40% off week for hobby lobby coupons, just sayin...)


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

teresajoy said:


> I haven't done a lot of t-shirts, but the ones I have done, I use both sticky and the cut away stabelizer. I usually hoop both the sticky and the cutaway, but you can also just float the cutaway underneath the hoop. I tried that too and it worked pretty good.



Thanks!!!



teresajoy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a printable Joann's coupon out there? I am thinking of running up there and can't find a coupon!


Did you get one?  If not, I can email you one.



ireland_nicole said:


> ...)



Very cute, and love the Vida, too!!!  That's one of my favorite patterns!


----------



## busy mommy

ireland_nicole said:


>



You did a great job.  I love them all.


----------



## Jennia

snubie said:


> I am trying to get as much done as possible now before the baby gets here.  I finished Lauren's Halloween costume.  She chose (with some strong suggestions from Mommy) to be Fancy Nancy:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: CarlaC Portait Peasant
> Sash: CarlaC
> Skirt: CarlaC flouncy skirt
> Petti: Disney store
> 
> And I got a Christmas gift done too for my little niece in CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: CarlaC Simply Sweet
> Applique design on bodice: Heather Sue and Sis Boom
> Pants: CarlaC Easy Fits



Everything looks great, and that is a PERFECT Fancy Nancy costume! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> Ok here are some more sets for the trip.  Jessica did the shirts for me and the haunted mansion embroidery (I sewed it on and made the easy fits) JESSICA HAS BEEN A LIFE SAVER this week for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to change the pants.  DH informed me that it needs to say arr not arg (great like I need one more thing to do!)  I also want to get a skull button if I can for the flag and add buttons for cannon holes on the side of teh ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt and Jessica matched teh minnie perfectly  for me!



These are all SO cute, totally love the pirate Minnie! 



NiniMorris said:


> Please remember my daughter and her husband.  She was involved in a small accident this afternoon, totaled her vehicle, but she is fine.  The problem is ...she works for the city, the city policeman caused the accident, and she hit the city police car.  The accident report says she caused the accident (even though 10 witnesses said otherwise)and now it is putting her job in an awkward position. (she is the city payroll clerk, and police officer causing the accident is the police department payroll clerk)
> 
> To make it worse, it happened right before the processional bringing home a local man killed in Iraq.  The accident caused the procession to have to go around them.  This is bothering her so much she can't stop crying.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



Oh no, your poor daughter, I'll be thinking of her and hoping for the best. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Ok, y'all, I know you're just dying to see what I did this week, so without further ado...
> 
> Finally finished the princess stripwork twirls for the Big Give; I used the elastic under the arms techinque (thanks Shannon, Lesilie (i think) and anyone else I'm forgetting right now for the idea; I think it worked pretty well.  I've turned one around so you can see the back; but they match: Sleeping Beauty on the front of the bodice and Snow White on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I got around to making my first Vida; special thanks to Stephres and Lisa Zoe for their fantastic tutorials, without whom it would not have been possible.
> 
> However,
> 
> Ladies who recommended the Vida.................................
> 
> I have a bone to pick with you!!
> 
> Y'all neglected to mention in all the "it's so easy", "it's so versatile", and "it's perfect for embellishment" that an oh, say, ever so slightly OCD individual might, I repeat might, not be able to stop embellishing it!!!  Every time I hung the thing to take pics I would think, no, it just needs a little something... (lather, rinse, reapeat about 4 times)
> Next time I'm going to have to about triple the time I think it should take me to make it.  Even now, I keep thinking; just a little something more on the bodice... but I'm stopping myself because I'm planning to put a portrait peasant beneath it, and DD loves the "roses" the straps make when they're tied (which is kind of a bummer because I found super cute buttons)  anyway, here it is, in all it's final glory I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so: do you think it needs just a little something???



So cute, that gingerbread fabric is perfect! Where did you find that?


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks!  I'm going to do all my stripworks that way from now on, I think.  They definitely make them fit better on skinny minnies.  Re: the fabric: but, it's sooooooooooo cute!  And I was thinking the brown coordinate would be absolutely perfect in a Grinch dress, the ornament looks the same and everythings kind of seuss skewed...I mean, ahem, cough, cough.  You're absolutely right.  I admire your restraint.  Good for you!  (and this is the 40% off week for hobby lobby coupons, just sayin...)




GREAT!  You DID have to mention the coupon, didn't you!
Off to Hobby Lobby I go!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> GREAT!  You DID have to mention the coupon, didn't you!
> Off to Hobby Lobby I go!



I know, I'm terrible; I should feel very, very ashamed...  let us know what ya get


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hey all!  Been trying to keep up but have been REALLY busy!  Look at my ticker!  4 MORE DAYS 

And yes, I got all the outfits done, all the bows done and I am starting to pack.  I had put everything on my facebook page and I don't know if I will have time to post it here.  

Can't wait till we leave!  Love everything that has been posted!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all!  Been trying to keep up but have been REALLY busy!  Look at my ticker!  4 MORE DAYS
> 
> And yes, I got all the outfits done, all the bows done and I am starting to pack.  I had put everything on my facebook page and I don't know if I will have time to post it here.
> 
> Can't wait till we leave!  Love everything that has been posted!



Have a wonderful trip and I hope to see you there.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Ok, y'all, I know you're just dying to see what I did this week, so without further ado...
> 
> Finally finished the princess stripwork twirls for the Big Give; I used the elastic under the arms techinque (thanks Shannon, Lesilie (i think) and anyone else I'm forgetting right now for the idea; I think it worked pretty well.  I've turned one around so you can see the back; but they match: Sleeping Beauty on the front of the bodice and Snow White on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I got around to making my first Vida; special thanks to Stephres and Lisa Zoe for their fantastic tutorials, without whom it would not have been possible.
> 
> However,
> 
> Ladies who recommended the Vida.................................
> 
> I have a bone to pick with you!!
> 
> Y'all neglected to mention in all the "it's so easy", "it's so versatile", and "it's perfect for embellishment" that an oh, say, ever so slightly OCD individual might, I repeat might, not be able to stop embellishing it!!!  Every time I hung the thing to take pics I would think, no, it just needs a little something... (lather, rinse, reapeat about 4 times)
> Next time I'm going to have to about triple the time I think it should take me to make it.  Even now, I keep thinking; just a little something more on the bodice... but I'm stopping myself because I'm planning to put a portrait peasant beneath it, and DD loves the "roses" the straps make when they're tied (which is kind of a bummer because I found super cute buttons)  anyway, here it is, in all it's final glory I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so: do you think it needs just a little something???



You did a super job!  Wow, the vida is amazing.  I keep saying how lucky I am to have a boy not have to make dresses.  You must be very calm to be able to do that dress.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> You did a super job!  Wow, the vida is amazing.  I keep saying how lucky I am to have a boy not have to make dresses.  You must be very calm to be able to do that dress.



oh, April; if you only knew... let's just say "calm" is not a word anyone who knows me would use to describe me.  Friendly, passionate, mama bear (I'm pretty sure only the special ed coordinator and diagnostician at school call me that... lets just say I'm a recovering type A+++ who's worked her way down to an A-   but calm,nope!

Hey, whatcha doin here anyway?  Don't you have a trip to pack for or somethin'?


----------



## Melani

Hancocks had the Disney fleece 52% off 
So I couldn't resist.  
(I'd upload a photo, but I dropped the camera & broke it )
I bought a few yards of this pattern  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I don't know what to do with them.

We're going for Christmas & it could be cold or it could be warm.  You never know.

My oldest son (not in my sigi) is a husky 10 yo..  The one below is a boney 6 yo & DD is a petite 2 yo.

Other than a blanket, any suggestions?





http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=1AatnLFqzbsXfgMay 2009 photobook


----------



## ibesue

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm brand new here and I've been admiring everyone's work. My machine is a Brother XL5130. It has that satin stitch that you'd use to make button holes. Is that what I need for applique work?
> 
> My daughter (17) is quite creative and would like a machine that embroiders. Is the Brother SE350 a good choice? It's quite a bit less expensive than some machines I've checked out, but that's not always a good thing. It seems to get great reviews though. Any advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



I would make sure it has at least a 5 X 7 hoop size.  Your DD might want to learn to do applique with just the satin stitch?  Then you have no need for the embroidery machine!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Ok here are some more sets for the trip.  Jessica did the shirts for me and the haunted mansion embroidery (I sewed it on and made the easy fits) JESSICA HAS BEEN A LIFE SAVER this week for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to change the pants.  DH informed me that it needs to say arr not arg (great like I need one more thing to do!)  I also want to get a skull button if I can for the flag and add buttons for cannon holes on the side of teh ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the shirt and Jessica matched teh minnie perfectly  for me!



OMGosh, so cute!!  You and Jessica are so talented!!!  I love the girly pirate mickey!!



NiniMorris said:


> Please remember my daughter and her husband.  She was involved in a small accident this afternoon, totaled her vehicle, but she is fine.  The problem is ...she works for the city, the city policeman caused the accident, and she hit the city police car.  The accident report says she caused the accident (even though 10 witnesses said otherwise)and now it is putting her job in an awkward position. (she is the city payroll clerk, and police officer causing the accident is the police department payroll clerk)
> 
> To make it worse, it happened right before the processional bringing home a local man killed in Iraq.  The accident caused the procession to have to go around them.  This is bothering her so much she can't stop crying.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



Oh, poor thing.  It isn't the best situation, but she has witnesses who will tell the truth!  I am happy to hear she is not hurt.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have yet to figure out where (if I do have it) the basting stitch is on my machine.  From the description that others gave on here, it is the button with the square with a needle..when I push that, it just starts sewing.



That is what happened when I hit that button too!    I guess I read it all wrong!



teresajoy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a printable Joann's coupon out there? I am thinking of running up there and can't find a coupon!



Did you get one?  Do you need more??



revrob said:


> GREAT!  You DID have to mention the coupon, didn't you!
> Off to Hobby Lobby I go!



  I am so sad that I don't have a hobby lobby.  That fabric is so cute!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> oh, April; if you only knew... let's just say "calm" is not a word anyone who knows me would use to describe me.  Friendly, passionate, mama bear (I'm pretty sure only the special ed coordinator and diagnostician at school call me that... lets just say I'm a recovering type A+++ who's worked her way down to an A-   but calm,nope!
> 
> Hey, whatcha doin here anyway?  Don't you have a trip to pack for or somethin'?


 LOL, so you are a recovering type A down to an A- LOL.  I love it.
I was at work when I did that post waiting for payroll.  I had taken two days off because of my headache and had to go in.  I had the payroll done at 8:05 and waited until after lunch.  The girl said she never got the email so I wrote checks out in 10 minutes before I had to leave.  Now wonder I get headaches.

I did finish the Star Wars shirt for DH on PS4 and just did the iron on.  Unfortunately it is not sticking. 

Maybe you could give me lessons on how to get it done?  Type A's do get things done.


----------



## Shannalee724

And still the stinkin' yellow dot aludes me!  UGH!  Maybe I can find it online??


----------



## ibesue

So according to my sewing machine shop, you should never, ever, EVER use elastic thread in your home machine!!    How am I suppose to shirr???

He seemed surprised that I am able to do!!  But said he has to tell me to stop, but I do have the extended warranty!!    So I guess I can continue to get the machine serviced!!


SOOOOOO
I know its been done many times before, but I cannot find them, so can we do another "show your sewing room" thread???  One of my DD's is making over my sewing room for my birthday coming up!  I need ideas!!  I remember seeing some great rooms!  So if anyone wants to share again??


----------



## Stephres

NiniMorris said:


> Please remember my daughter and her husband.  She was involved in a small accident this afternoon, totaled her vehicle, but she is fine.  The problem is ...she works for the city, the city policeman caused the accident, and she hit the city police car.  The accident report says she caused the accident (even though 10 witnesses said otherwise)and now it is putting her job in an awkward position. (she is the city payroll clerk, and police officer causing the accident is the police department payroll clerk)
> 
> To make it worse, it happened right before the processional bringing home a local man killed in Iraq.  The accident caused the procession to have to go around them.  This is bothering her so much she can't stop crying.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry, what a tough situation. I hope it resolves itself soon.



billwendy said:


> Lol - i knew I remembered some  type of football!!! Tennis sounds fun! In florida, I always think of swimming! Around here baseball is big in the spring. Does Megan play any sports?



I know, a lot of his friends are on the swim team, they do it year round. I don't know, he thinks swimming is just for fun!

Megan is not a sporty gal. She has tried lots of different things and she's not crazy about anything. She even gave up horseback riding (after I spent a fortune in equipment!).



teresajoy said:


> That is so funny! Did you have any idea he didn't like it before that?



Well he didn't want to sign up for it but he never complained so I thought it was growing on him. I think if the coach's behavior was better he might not have hated it so much. I don't know why grown men can't act more mature!



tricia said:


> So cute.  My DS8 has done that before.  Looks like he is enjoying something, and/or doing well at it, and then when it is finished I get "Mom, I am NEVER doing that again!"



Funny! 



ireland_nicole said:


>



I love everything, but this is so cute! Must be all the extras you added.  I'm glad my tut helped!


----------



## jessica52877

Melani said:


> Hancocks had the Disney fleece 52% off
> So I couldn't resist.
> (I'd upload a photo, but I dropped the camera & broke it )
> I bought a few yards of this pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what to do with them.
> 
> We're going for Christmas & it could be cold or it could be warm.  You never know.
> 
> My oldest son (not in my sigi) is a husky 10 yo..  The one below is a boney 6 yo & DD is a petite 2 yo.
> 
> Other than a blanket, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=1AatnLFqzbsXfgMay 2009 photobook



Why, oh why! Did you post this! I have to buy some now and I just love so many of the prints! I am thinking some easy fit pants. Not sure how they'll sew up but if the towel pants do well then I think I can do it with fleece. Dallas loves warm pj's.


----------



## ncmomof2

Well, I am finished for our trip in 10 days (unless I come up with another project.  I am considering disney burp cloths  )  

Here are the bows I made with each dress.  I like making corkers and she will wear them with some type of ponytail.  There are two travel outfits that 
I posted earlier.  I am going to use bows from last year for those outfits.


MK:  





Epcot and Norway Princess dinner:





HS: 





MK and 1900 Park Fare:





MK and Chef Mickey:





AK and Donald's breakfast:





I also made a princess nursing cover.


----------



## ncmomof2

Melani said:


> Hancocks had the Disney fleece 52% off
> So I couldn't resist.
> (I'd upload a photo, but I dropped the camera & broke it )
> I bought a few yards of this pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what to do with them.
> 
> We're going for Christmas & it could be cold or it could be warm.  You never know.
> 
> My oldest son (not in my sigi) is a husky 10 yo..  The one below is a boney 6 yo & DD is a petite 2 yo.
> 
> Other than a blanket, any suggestions?
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=1AatnLFqzbsXfgMay 2009 photobook



I was wondering if anyone knew why they make so many fleece patterns and so few cotton?  So many 
I would buy if it were cotton!


----------



## mickimousemama

Melani said:


> Hancocks had the Disney fleece 52% off
> So I couldn't resist.
> (I'd upload a photo, but I dropped the camera & broke it )
> I bought a few yards of this pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what to do with them.
> 
> We're going for Christmas & it could be cold or it could be warm.  You never know.
> 
> My oldest son (not in my sigi) is a husky 10 yo..  The one below is a boney 6 yo & DD is a petite 2 yo.
> 
> Other than a blanket, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=1AatnLFqzbsXfgMay 2009 photobook



First things I think of are a blanket that folds up into a pillow.

2nd what about making the kids a fleece vest?


----------



## mickimousemama

Enabler Alert!!!!!

Kids Disney Crocs on sale for $4.88

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...6&id=cat140021


----------



## Colleen27

bclydia said:


> I would definitely stick it in an envelope and ship it to Lydia immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failing that, I think it would be great for an a-line with capri's and a big mickey silhouette applique on the front.
> Or maybe a very full stripwork skirt, with coordinating prints.  It's such a fun fabric.





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Why am I laughing?  Many of the ladies here would Love to have some of that fabric. . . .





GrammaBelle said:


> I would make myself a Patricia Tunic with it.  My favorite colors and mickey swirls combined!  I search every once in a while for this fabric; you finding it hidden in your stash gives me hope someone will post some for sale on some site someday!





emcreative said:


> /jedi mind trick
> 
> I would send it to Marah, Immediately
> 
> 
> (PS-  This is the first post I read after my nap, now I'm going to go back and see how many other people told you to do the same thing!)
> 
> Were you thinking of something for kids or something for adults?





ireland_nicole said:


> You totally need to send it to Nicole, she really, really, really needs it, she has dreams about it...
> 
> barring that: I think it would also be an awesome overdress on a feliz.  or the main fabric panels on a vida, or an emma top and embellishment on jeans a la lisa zoe, or - hey wait, you could do all of that with about half and then just send me the rest!!





Sapper383 said:


> Send it to Sam.....please, pretty please
> 
> I just love this fabric and sooo jealous



Wow, I take it that is a coveted print, huh? I found it at Joann's, must have been spring/summer '07, and bought what was left on the bolt to make DD something for her birthday trip that August. I'd just gotten my sewing machine that spring and I was on a roll for a bit, but then the kids got out of school and derailed me before I got around to doing much for Disney. Which turned out okay, since my mom bought DD a whole Princess wardrobe for the trip anyway. 

I like the idea of the Emma top & jeans. My girls would like that, the 8yo would probably like it better than another skirt since I've already got a few fru-fru outfits in the works.


----------



## karamat

emcreative said:


> Oh!  And they DID end up using one of my pictures on CNN:
> 
> Here are the nine pictures they selected for the gallery:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/09/15/wall.emotions.irpt/index.html
> 
> Lizzie is right in the middle, hanging off her slide!



My DH sent me that link yesterday!  He was laughing at the picture of the baby in the chair... DD did almost the same thing Saturday after we got home from a Build-A-Bear birthday party.  I looked at the other pictures, but didn't realize at the time that your DD was in the center picture!  How cool!!



mickimousemama said:


> Enabler Alert!!!!!
> 
> Kids Disney Crocs on sale for $4.88
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...6&id=cat140021



Thanks!  I just picked up 3 pairs for DD.  She just started wanting to wear her PollyWalks everyday, so maybe she'll take to these!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Melani said:


> Hancocks had the Disney fleece 52% off
> So I couldn't resist.
> (I'd upload a photo, but I dropped the camera & broke it )
> I bought a few yards of this pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what to do with them.
> 
> We're going for Christmas & it could be cold or it could be warm.  You never know.
> 
> My oldest son (not in my sigi) is a husky 10 yo..  The one below is a boney 6 yo & DD is a petite 2 yo.
> 
> Other than a blanket, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=1AatnLFqzbsXfgMay 2009 photobook



First of all, those are seriously cute prints!  My first thought was to use Carla's tunic pattern and maybe size it up one for the extra bulk?  I figure if you can use a towel like some of the gals have, surely fleece would work, too.  Or use carlas raglan pattern for a hoodie.  Also, there are a couple of seriously cute jacket patterns out there, but they're commercial patterns   I think I just bought a simplicity one.  And of course, the classic hat and scarf combo; it would be really cute if the whole family had matching ones.



ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I am finished for our trip in 10 days (unless I come up with another project.  I am considering disney burp cloths  )
> 
> Here are the bows I made with each dress.  I like making corkers and she will wear them with some type of ponytail.  There are two travel outfits that
> I posted earlier.  I am going to use bows from last year for those outfits.
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and Norway Princess dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a princess nursing cover.



Those are awesome!!!!!!!!!  They're going to look so cute!  I actually think the Disney burpies are a really great idea; goodness knows they'll probably be in at least a few of your pics- might as well coordinate, right?


----------



## sahm1000

Just in case anyone is looking....I found the black and white striped tights at Target.    They seem to be pretty nice - they are the thicker/sweater type of tights, not the thin nylony type.  The sizes are a bit strange - the smallest size that my Target has is a S/M which ranges in size from 36-72 lbs.  Seems like a big size range to me!  We'll see, my girls are pretty much in the middle of that.  They also had the orange and black striped ones.  Hope that helps someone out!


----------



## ncmomof2

mickimousemama said:


> Enabler Alert!!!!!
> 
> Kids Disney Crocs on sale for $4.88
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...6&id=cat140021




Thanks!  I just bought 4 pairs for $27 something.  And I ordered some from the crocs earlier in the week (different sizes of course).  My hubby is going to think I am crazy when he sees all the crocs in the kids closets!


----------



## mickimousemama

ncmomof2 said:


> I also made a princess nursing cover.



I love all your outfits   Did you use a pattern for your nursing cover?


----------



## Jennia

mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all!  Been trying to keep up but have been REALLY busy!  Look at my ticker!
> 
> And yes, I got all the outfits done, all the bows done and I am starting to pack.  I had put everything on my facebook page and I don't know if I will have time to post it here.
> 
> Can't wait till we leave!  Love everything that has been posted!


Yay, glad you finished everything and have fun!!!



Melani said:


> Hancocks had the Disney fleece 52% off
> So I couldn't resist.
> (I'd upload a photo, but I dropped the camera & broke it )
> I bought a few yards of this pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what to do with them.
> 
> We're going for Christmas & it could be cold or it could be warm.  You never know.
> 
> My oldest son (not in my sigi) is a husky 10 yo..  The one below is a boney 6 yo & DD is a petite 2 yo.
> 
> Other than a blanket, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=1AatnLFqzbsXfgMay 2009 photobook


ACK I LOVE those!!! But I really don't need to go to Hancock's this week, too! What about scarf and hat sets? 


ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I am finished for our trip in 10 days (unless I come up with another project.  I am considering disney burp cloths  )
> 
> Here are the bows I made with each dress.  I like making corkers and she will wear them with some type of ponytail.  There are two travel outfits that
> I posted earlier.  I am going to use bows from last year for those outfits.
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and Norway Princess dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a princess nursing cover.



Everything is adorable, love the idea of a Disney nursing cover!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Colleen27 said:


> Wow, I take it that is a coveted print, huh? I found it at Joann's, must have been spring/summer '07, and bought what was left on the bolt to make DD something for her birthday trip that August. I'd just gotten my sewing machine that spring and I was on a roll for a bit, but then the kids got out of school and derailed me before I got around to doing much for Disney. Which turned out okay, since my mom bought DD a whole Princess wardrobe for the trip anyway.
> 
> I like the idea of the Emma top & jeans. My girls would like that, the 8yo would probably like it better than another skirt since I've already got a few fru-fru outfits in the works.



 Does that mean you're taking my whole suggestion and sending me the extra?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Oh My Goodness I am going to pull out my hair I have started on Katies top for her birthday and now I dont like the pattern I started with and think it would look better as a round neck, But I have heard it was difficult to put together, and I want it to be a swing style  I have been away from my machine too long!!!!


----------



## emcreative

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Oh My Goodness I am going to pull out my hair I have started on Katies top for her birthday and now I dont like the pattern I started with and think it would look better as a round neck, But I have heard it was difficult to put together, and I want it to be a swing style  I have been away from my machine too long!!!!



(Said in my best Rob Schneider voice from "The Waterboy")

"Yoooo can do EEEETTTT!!!!"

(And yes, I know how sad it is that I know this...)


----------



## minnie2

UGH behind again!  

Melani= Love that fleece!  I love making Carla's raglan pattern with fleece!  super easy and fast.



emcreative said:


> (Said in my best Rob Schneider voice from "The Waterboy")
> 
> "Yoooo can do EEEETTTT!!!!"
> 
> (And yes, I know how sad it is that I know this...)


What is so sad is I know can here him saying that!  Love that movie!

Does any one have any websites on how to make those bottle cap image jewelry?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all!  Been trying to keep up but have been REALLY busy!  Look at my ticker!  4 MORE DAYS
> 
> And yes, I got all the outfits done, all the bows done and I am starting to pack.  I had put everything on my facebook page and I don't know if I will have time to post it here.
> 
> Can't wait till we leave!  Love everything that has been posted!



Can I come down and sneak in your bags?  I want to go...I won't eat much...I'll sleep on the floor! 

Have a great trip!


----------



## ncmomof2

mickimousemama said:


> I love all your outfits   Did you use a pattern for your nursing cover?




I used a blog tutorial.  Search hooter hider and the blog is made by momma monster.  Very easy and only takes one yard of fabric, 2 D-rings and some boning.


----------



## xdanielleax

ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I am finished for our trip in 10 days (unless I come up with another project.  I am considering disney burp cloths  )
> 
> Here are the bows I made with each dress.  I like making corkers and she will wear them with some type of ponytail.  There are two travel outfits that
> I posted earlier.  I am going to use bows from last year for those outfits.
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and Norway Princess dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a princess nursing cover.



OOO!  I love everything!  They all look great!  I really like the idea of the nursing cover.  I would so do that.  However, my baby will still be in my belly when we go..lol..


----------



## Shannalee724

ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I am finished for our trip in 10 days (unless I come up with another project.  I am considering disney burp cloths  )
> 
> Here are the bows I made with each dress.  I like making corkers and she will wear them with some type of ponytail.  There are two travel outfits that
> I posted earlier.  I am going to use bows from last year for those outfits.




These are great!!!  My favorite is the HS outfit


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


> Why, oh why! Did you post this! I have to buy some now and I just love so many of the prints! I am thinking some easy fit pants. Not sure how they'll sew up but if the towel pants do well then I think I can do it with fleece. Dallas loves warm pj's.



Easy fits in Fleece?  No problem.  My kids love them for cold winter evenings, or even now when they get out of the neighbours pool and it is cool outside.











ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I am finished for our trip in 10 days (unless I come up with another project.  I am considering disney burp cloths  )
> 
> Here are the bows I made with each dress.  I like making corkers and she will wear them with some type of ponytail.  There are two travel outfits that
> I posted earlier.  I am going to use bows from last year for those outfits.
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and Norway Princess dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a princess nursing cover.



Great stuff.  The HS is my fav too.


----------



## Adi12982

Never mind, I found it


----------



## VBAndrea

ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I am finished for our trip in 10 days (unless I come up with another project.  I am considering disney burp cloths  )
> 
> Here are the bows I made with each dress.  I like making corkers and she will wear them with some type of ponytail.  There are two travel outfits that
> I posted earlier.  I am going to use bows from last year for those outfits.
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and Norway Princess dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a princess nursing cover.



WOW!!!  You did so much patchwork!  I haven't tried my hand at it yet, but yours looks great and I can't even begin to imagine how much time it must have taken you.  

I honestly can't pick a favorite ~ too many great outfits!

How are your appliques done?  With all the detail I am hoping they are iron on images.  If they are all detailed appliques then I am really going to have to hate you and I don't want to hate you.  I saw one of two detailed images I like and I wonder if that would work ~ my other thought was to paint them.

Also, please tell me where your white on white dot fabric is from and please don't answer with Hobby Lobby or I'm going to have to make quite the road trip.  That would be the perfect fabric I have in mind for a SS bodice with patchwork skirt (very similar to what you did and what Leslie did).

I can't wait to see your vacation photos when you return.  And I'm sooooo impressed that you finished so early.

If you want really simple diaper cloths all I do is take a cloth diaper and sew a strip of pretty ribbon about and inch or so in from each end.  If you have any Disney ribbon that could work.  You could also just take a diaper or plain burp cloth and add a small ruffle to coordiante with the dresses.   You have ten days -- very feasible!

All right, off to work on my Vida (was at the dentist for two hours this morning), but I just had to comment on your gorgeous works of art.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ibesue said:


> That is what happened when I hit that button too!    I guess I read it all wrong!



I did some searching around on the internet, and it looks like I have to purchase a premium upgrade package to get the basting stitch!  I so hope that is not true...for what I paid for the machine, I would think that the basting stitch is included!  


ncmomof2..sorry I lost the quote..but I love, love all your outfits!  I love how the patchwork skirt looks, but don't really enjoy putting them together


----------



## HLAuburn

Need some advice from all you talented ladies (and Tom )!  These are my girls' shirts for our princess dinner at Akershus...






What should I make to go with them??     I was thinking maybe stripwork skirts, but I wonder if it would be too much going on.  Also considered ruffled pants, but I'm not too excited about that either.

Any suggestions!?!  Thanks!


----------



## rie'smom

HLAuburn said:


> Need some advice from all you talented ladies (and Tom )!  These are my girls' shirts for our princess dinner at Akershus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I make to go with them??     I was thinking maybe stripwork skirts, but I wonder if it would be too much going on.  Also considered ruffled pants, but I'm not too excited about that either.
> 
> Any suggestions!?!  Thanks!



I'd go with a stripwork skirt for Sleeping beauty using the yellow fabric in her hair as a strip to tie it together. 
Maybe do a skirt for Ariel made from the polka dots since the size of the dots make it a little busier. You could also get a denim skirt and kind of applique it with the polka dots like we do with jeans. 
You did a beautiful job on both shirts!


----------



## livndisney

I know a few people on here go to WDW because of the "wonderful" way they handle special diets/allergies.  I wanted to let you know that I just got an email from special diets stating that they are now charging *more* for special diet foods. (Due to the number of people traveling to WDW with allergies). BUT they are only charging more for people not on the dining plan. So you may want to be prepared for a bigger check (and in our case for less food).


----------



## 2cutekidz

HLAuburn said:


> Need some advice from all you talented ladies (and Tom )!  These are my girls' shirts for our princess dinner at Akershus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I make to go with them??     I was thinking maybe stripwork skirts, but I wonder if it would be too much going on.  Also considered ruffled pants, but I'm not too excited about that either.
> 
> Any suggestions!?!  Thanks!



How about a tiered twirl skirt.  I have a tute on my blog on how to make one 

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/


----------



## ncmomof2

VBAndrea said:


> WOW!!!  You did so much patchwork!  I haven't tried my hand at it yet, but yours looks great and I can't even begin to imagine how much time it must have taken you.
> 
> I honestly can't pick a favorite ~ too many great outfits!
> 
> How are your appliques done?  With all the detail I am hoping they are iron on images.  If they are all detailed appliques then I am really going to have to hate you and I don't want to hate you.  I saw one of two detailed images I like and I wonder if that would work ~ my other thought was to paint them.
> 
> Also, please tell me where your white on white dot fabric is from and please don't answer with Hobby Lobby or I'm going to have to make quite the road trip.  That would be the perfect fabric I have in mind for a SS bodice with patchwork skirt (very similar to what you did and what Leslie did).
> 
> I can't wait to see your vacation photos when you return.  And I'm sooooo impressed that you finished so early.
> 
> If you want really simple diaper cloths all I do is take a cloth diaper and sew a strip of pretty ribbon about and inch or so in from each end.  If you have any Disney ribbon that could work.  You could also just take a diaper or plain burp cloth and add a small ruffle to coordiante with the dresses.   You have ten days -- very feasible!
> 
> All right, off to work on my Vida (was at the dentist for two hours this morning), but I just had to comment on your gorgeous works of art.



Thanks!

I am borrowing a friend Disney emboridery machine so they are all embordery on the bodice.  I am hoping to get my own machine for Christmas!  It is the machine that was sold at Walmart a few years ago.

The white dot fabric was from Joann's.  If you look on the quilting wall, I found it will all the white.  I hope you can find it!

I think I am going to embroider a character onto one of the fabrics I used and then sew a strip onto a cloth diaper.  I will post later when I make some.

The vida looks complicated to me!  Try your hand at a patchwork, just use larger squares like I did with the princess dress.  It really does not take too long and the twirl factor is great.


----------



## jham

just a little reminder...Tomorrow is the ship date on Jozlynn's Big Give!  Thank You!


----------



## teresajoy

HLAuburn said:


> Need some advice from all you talented ladies (and Tom )!  These are my girls' shirts for our princess dinner at Akershus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I make to go with them??     I was thinking maybe stripwork skirts, but I wonder if it would be too much going on.  Also considered ruffled pants, but I'm not too excited about that either.
> 
> Any suggestions!?!  Thanks!



Those are really cute!! I like the idea of stripworks for these. 



livndisney said:


> I know a few people on here go to WDW because of the "wonderful" way they handle special diets/allergies.  I wanted to let you know that I just got an email from special diets stating that they are now charging *more* for special diet foods. (Due to the number of people traveling to WDW with allergies). BUT they are only charging more for people not on the dining plan. So you may want to be prepared for a bigger check (and in our case for less food).



Thanks for letting us know! Thankfully we don't have any food allergies (that I know of) in our family, but so many people do. I'm sorry you will be getting less food for money! That stinks.


----------



## teresajoy

I made Arminda's lilo/Elvis skirt today for ohana's. I used Patchwork Kids Katelyn Tween Skirt pattern from YCMT. I cut it out and had it sewn up in under an hour. It's a real easy pattern. 






ETA: I had her try it on. We like it!


----------



## VBAndrea

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am borrowing a friend Disney emboridery machine so they are all embordery on the bodice.  I am hoping to get my own machine for Christmas!  It is the machine that was sold at Walmart a few years ago.
> 
> The white dot fabric was from Joann's.  If you look on the quilting wall, I found it will all the white.  I hope you can find it!
> 
> I think I am going to embroider a character onto one of the fabrics I used and then sew a strip onto a cloth diaper.  I will post later when I make some.
> 
> The vida looks complicated to me!  Try your hand at a patchwork, just use larger squares like I did with the princess dress.  It really does not take too long and the twirl factor is great.



The detail in that embroidery is amazing!  I really didn't think it possible!  I did look up the machine and it's no longer available on Walmart's site nor on Overstock (which had for only $309).  You are soooo lucky to have a friend that has one.

I was just at Joanne's and didn't see that fabric, but I'll stop by the one by my kid's school as sometimes I'll find different fabrics at each.  I was looking for a nice white on white and the dot is just way too perfect to pass up.  

OK, back to work on my Vida some more.  I do a bit, then read the tutes and do a little more.  I just printed out what I could to finish it up.  I am so hoping to finish it tonight, but it's been a long time since I've done buttonholes.

I will likely do my Cars dress first and then try a patchwork -- I have most of the fabric purchased already.  I'm glad to know it's not all that bad.


----------



## luv2go2disney

ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I am finished for our trip in 10 days (unless I come up with another project.  I am considering disney burp cloths  )
> 
> Here are the bows I made with each dress.  I like making corkers and she will wear them with some type of ponytail.  There are two travel outfits that
> I posted earlier.  I am going to use bows from last year for those outfits.
> 
> 
> MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and Norway Princess dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a princess nursing cover.



AWESOME JOB!  All that patchwork must have taken forever!  I am too lazy for that & I only have 1 DD! BURP CLOTHES  If you are really wanting to make some they have a FREE pattern on YCMT  Looks pretty easy  I downloaded it to make some for a friend & of course i haven't got around to it yet...



mickimousemama said:


> Enabler Alert!!!!!
> 
> Kids Disney Crocs on sale for $4.88
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...6&id=cat140021



I was all over this!  I saw it on the budget board before I left to take my kids to practice & I was able to order my older 2 kids each a pair of black & red.  None that would fit my little guy tho...oh well he still has a pair of red that fit!



HLAuburn said:


> Need some advice from all you talented ladies (and Tom )!  These are my girls' shirts for our princess dinner at Akershus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I make to go with them??     I was thinking maybe stripwork skirts, but I wonder if it would be too much going on.  Also considered ruffled pants, but I'm not too excited about that either.
> 
> Any suggestions!?!  Thanks!



GREAT shirts!  I think I would do a stripwork with some wider stripes so it doesn't get too busy.  Like the idea of yellow to pull it together.  I also agree with the a jean skirt...maybe you could put a small flounder on the skirt & a patch with the red dot...I picked up a few jean skirts for my DD at our Once Upon a Child Consignment shop for only $2 each so if I messed them up no big deal! Good luck & I can't wait to see the finished product.



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's lilo/Elvis skirt today for ohana's. I used Patchwork Kids Katelyn Tween Skirt pattern from YCMT. I cut it out and had it sewn up in under an hour. It's a real easy pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to link from Facebook, so hopefullythe picture shows up!



Teresa love the combo with Lilo & Elvis.  cool way to tie in Lilo's love for Elvis!

Christi


----------



## ireland_nicole

HLAuburn said:


> Need some advice from all you talented ladies (and Tom )!  These are my girls' shirts for our princess dinner at Akershus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I make to go with them??     I was thinking maybe stripwork skirts, but I wonder if it would be too much going on.  Also considered ruffled pants, but I'm not too excited about that either.
> 
> Any suggestions!?!  Thanks!


I love these, and love the ideas others have posted, too.  I think another cute option for ariel would be a double flouncy skirt w/ white as the longer underlayer and a shorter ta dot overlayer.



tricia said:


> Easy fits in Fleece?  No problem.  My kids love them for cold winter evenings, or even now when they get out of the neighbours pool and it is cool outside.


Thanks for posting this; I hadn't thought of it but will probably do a couple for winter.



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's lilo/Elvis skirt today for ohana's. I used Patchwork Kids Katelyn Tween Skirt pattern from YCMT. I cut it out and had it sewn up in under an hour. It's a real easy pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to link from Facebook, so hopefullythe picture shows up!



Cute!!  Love the Lilo Elvis tie in!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Miranda:
I've checked 3 hobby lobby's and haven't been able to find the green on green polka dot.  Sorry...


----------



## WDWAtLast

HLAuburn said:


> Need some advice from all you talented ladies (and Tom )!  These are my girls' shirts for our princess dinner at Akershus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I make to go with them??     I was thinking maybe stripwork skirts, but I wonder if it would be too much going on.  Also considered ruffled pants, but I'm not too excited about that either.
> 
> Any suggestions!?!  Thanks!



They turned out so cute!! I love the idea of stripwork skirts! Can't wait to see them!



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's lilo/Elvis skirt today for ohana's. I used Patchwork Kids Katelyn Tween Skirt pattern from YCMT. I cut it out and had it sewn up in under an hour. It's a real easy pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to link from Facebook, so hopefullythe picture shows up!



 Very cute!! I am going to put that skirt on my wish list at YCMT! Besides the great user friendly patterns, I love that I can order a pattern anytime (even at night) and start sewing!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Arminda tried on the skirt for me. She really likes it!!! She was between sizes and I made her a size up. Next time I think I'll go down a size. We were both pretty pleased with how it looked on her!


----------



## Jennia

HLAuburn said:


> Need some advice from all you talented ladies (and Tom )!  These are my girls' shirts for our princess dinner at Akershus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I make to go with them??     I was thinking maybe stripwork skirts, but I wonder if it would be too much going on.  Also considered ruffled pants, but I'm not too excited about that either.
> 
> Any suggestions!?!  Thanks!



CUTE!!! How about a scalloped edge skirt? 



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's lilo/Elvis skirt today for ohana's. I used Patchwork Kids Katelyn Tween Skirt pattern from YCMT. I cut it out and had it sewn up in under an hour. It's a real easy pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I had her try it on. We like it!



What a good idea using Elvis fabric!


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> I know a few people on here go to WDW because of the "wonderful" way they handle special diets/allergies.  I wanted to let you know that I just got an email from special diets stating that they are now charging *more* for special diet foods. (Due to the number of people traveling to WDW with allergies). BUT they are only charging more for people not on the dining plan. So you may want to be prepared for a bigger check (and in our case for less food).


That stinks!  though they did that to me last time I was there.  I was at one of the places in NK that had Pizza(can't remember the name) and they only had a adult pizza that was gluten free for my DD and I had to pay $10 for a HUGE pizza for just her since that was the only size they had that was gluten free.  For the most part we do the dining plan.



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's lilo/Elvis skirt today for ohana's. I used Patchwork Kids Katelyn Tween Skirt pattern from YCMT. I cut it out and had it sewn up in under an hour. It's a real easy pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I had her try it on. We like it!


So cute!  Was that an easy pattern I have been thinking about making one for Nik.

Those princess cuties are so pretty!  I say a stripwork, or a patchwork skirt.  Or even that Peek A boo skirt.



Love the idea of fleece ez fits!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Melani said:


> Hancocks had the Disney fleece 52% off
> So I couldn't resist.
> (I'd upload a photo, but I dropped the camera & broke it )
> I bought a few yards of this pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what to do with them.
> 
> We're going for Christmas & it could be cold or it could be warm.  You never know.
> 
> My oldest son (not in my sigi) is a husky 10 yo..  The one below is a boney 6 yo & DD is a petite 2 yo.
> 
> Other than a blanket, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=1AatnLFqzbsXfgMay 2009 photobook



Poncho, I've a cute jumper made with fleece. There are lounge pants. Hoodie shirts. 



HLAuburn said:


> Need some advice from all you talented ladies (and Tom )!  These are my girls' shirts for our princess dinner at Akershus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I make to go with them??     I was thinking maybe stripwork skirts, but I wonder if it would be too much going on.  Also considered ruffled pants, but I'm not too excited about that either.
> 
> Any suggestions!?!  Thanks!



I've always loved these. There are on 5X7, right? I don't think anything could be too busy for these. Ariel has tons of cute fabric out. Maybe a pink and blue strip skirt for Aurora?


----------



## mickimousemama

Got my Vida pattern today  Can't wait for the kids to go to bed so I can get it all traced out


----------



## WDWAtLast

mickimousemama said:


> Got my Vida pattern today  Can't wait for the kids to go to bed so I can get it all traced out



Yay!!!! Just don't forget to add a seam allowance!!! Not that it happened to me


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> I know a few people on here go to WDW because of the "wonderful" way they handle special diets/allergies.  I wanted to let you know that I just got an email from special diets stating that they are now charging *more* for special diet foods. (Due to the number of people traveling to WDW with allergies). BUT they are only charging more for people not on the dining plan. So you may want to be prepared for a bigger check (and in our case for less food).



Wow! Are you serious??? What a bummer! I do get that some of the items cost a bit more but a little give and take here please.


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> Wow! Are you serious??? What a bummer! I do get that some of the items cost a bit more but a little give and take here please.



Exactly!  And we all know how cheap the food is at Disney!  I know they're losing a lot of money by doing the right thing by accommodating allergies!  And, frankly, it is a very poor business decision, in my opinion.  Either accommodate the guests, or face a law suit for not doing so.  Or, worse yet, have someone become very ill from an allergic reaction to food because they're trying to avoid the extra fee and sue Disney because of the illness!


----------



## kimmylaj

livndisney said:


> I know a few people on here go to WDW because of the "wonderful" way they handle special diets/allergies.  I wanted to let you know that I just got an email from special diets stating that they are now charging *more* for special diet foods. (Due to the number of people traveling to WDW with allergies). BUT they are only charging more for people not on the dining plan. So you may want to be prepared for a bigger check (and in our case for less food).


 how disappointing, ryan is allergic to tree nuts.



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's lilo/Elvis skirt today for ohana's. I used Patchwork Kids Katelyn Tween Skirt pattern from YCMT. I cut it out and had it sewn up in under an hour. It's a real easy pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I had her try it on. We like it!



really cute


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> Arminda tried on the skirt for me. She really likes it!!! She was between sizes and I made her a size up. Next time I think I'll go down a size. We were both pretty pleased with how it looked on her!



Looks REALLY cute on!


----------



## busy mommy

This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.


----------



## ireland_nicole

busy mommy said:


> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.



The dresses are so cute!  I also love the sister poster, it's really sweet!


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments about the Lilo/Elvis skirt! You guys always make me feel good! 



minnie2 said:


> So cute!  Was that an easy pattern I have been thinking about making one for Nik.



It was REALLY easy! 45 minutes from cut to hem! 



busy mommy said:


> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.



I love it!! Really cute! I like ribbon across the bodice, that adds a really nice touch. 

Oh the saying on the wall just made me cry!! How sweet is that! Where did you get it?


----------



## Jennia

busy mommy said:


> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.




Very cute, and love your dd's bedding!


----------



## Jennia

Yep, I'm double posting! This is my first pieced together applique (apart from some hand quilting I did years ago). The dress was finished almost a month ago, but I've been super slow at getting dd to try things on for me. Plus we've all been sick here, and I didn't want her blowing snot all over it. 






Here she was pretending to be a bird:


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

emcreative said:


> (Said in my best Rob Schneider voice from "The Waterboy")
> 
> "Yoooo can do EEEETTTT!!!!"
> 
> (And yes, I know how sad it is that I know this...)



 I know that line!! In fact it was the toast my Father in law/ Minister gave DH and I at our reception!


----------



## VBAndrea

WDWAtLast said:


> Yay!!!! Just don't forget to add a seam allowance!!! Not that it happened to me



For shame!  You *_almost_* forgot to add the seam allowance!!!  Yep, I didn't do anything like that either


----------



## carrie6466

VBAndrea said:


> For shame!  You *_almost_* forgot to add the seam allowance!!!  Yep, I didn't do anything like that either



I have to chime in here and say that I would never, ever do anything like that either, even though I knew it needed to be added


----------



## NiniMorris

First of all I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts, prayers, and well wishes for my DD and her husband.  They have bought a new car, visited with the insurance person, and she is completely 100% physically.

She has gone back to work, but her boss will be out for the next week.  Hopefully some clarity will come to the person in question before it becomes more confusing. (my husband is an accident reconstruction expert.  He cannot be called to testify because he is family.  But, he has agreed that the physical facts do not correspond with the police officer's statement.)

She has moved on to the next big event in her life...she will be a mommy...for a week.  She is watching the 6 month old that my DS and DIL have custody of while we go to Disney.  She is really looking forward to it!  Hopefully, this will convince SIL that they are 'grown up' enough to have a baby!  We'll see.
I 
Now, on tho the real part of this post!

I'm going to Disney World...we leave at zero dark thirty tomorrow morning!  I still have one pair of overalls to finish and have to put the elastic in 3 pair of Easy fits for the dolls. I ran out and did NOT want to go out in the rain to get some!

It is really funny how fast those doll outfits went together!  I made Stripwork Jumpers and Easy Fits.  I was able to make 4 outfits last night in just a couple of hours...of course, I'm glad the dolls are not as picky as people!  There are several spots that I really should have ripped out and re-done...but time constraints wouldn't let me!  

I told my husband that I really do learn things on this forum...and not just about sewing!  I have never watched Lilo and Stitch...did not know that Lilo liked Elvis!  (BTW. he died on my wedding day!)

I probably won't be able to post any more until after we get back on the 26th, so everyone have fun!  I'll be looking for fellow Disbouttiquers!  

Nini

Oh yeah...I will be posting pictures when we get back...Photobucket and I do not like each other!  Or maybe it doesn't like my computer...I can only upload pictures from the laptop...but can only access Photobucket from the desktop upstairs...too much trouble with so much still to get done!


----------



## busy mommy

Jennia said:


> Here she was pretending to be a bird:



This outfit is precious and so is your dd.


----------



## busy mommy

teresajoy said:


> It was REALLY easy! 45 minutes from cut to hem!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the saying on the wall just made me cry!! How sweet is that! Where did you get it?



45 minutes?  I must get this pattern now, too.  I am going to go broke buying patterns.  But I keep telling dh it is much cheaper than new clothes!

A girl from my church paints for a living.  She made the canvas.  I saw it and cried, too.  It was hard decorating a room for an eleven and two year old.   This seemed to tie everything together.


----------



## tricia

busy mommy said:


> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.



Very cute.  So cool that your 11 yr old will dress to match her little sister.  My DS12 surprised me this year by requesting stuff for himself that I had made for his little brother and cousin.  Well, it was more like whining..."mom, you made one for Zach and not for me?!?!?!, he is not even your son"



teresajoy said:


> Arminda tried on the skirt for me. She really likes it!!! She was between sizes and I made her a size up. Next time I think I'll go down a size. We were both pretty pleased with how it looked on her!



Looks much better on Arminda then on the clothes line.  Great job.



Jennia said:


> Yep, I'm double posting! This is my first pieced together applique (apart from some hand quilting I did years ago). The dress was finished almost a month ago, but I've been super slow at getting dd to try things on for me. Plus we've all been sick here, and I didn't want her blowing snot all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she was pretending to be a bird:



Really cute.


----------



## VBAndrea

Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):





A close up of the applique so you can see all my mistakes.  The only thing I really don't like (other than the mistakes) is that the cats front legs don't show up well since the thread color closely matches the fabric used.  The little stuffed heart on the cat's collar is removeable for washing (it's just looped onto a button):





The back of the Vida:





My model in her first, but definitely not last, Vida -- note the straps are pinned b/c they are way too long and I didn't have time to move the buttons b/f school started:
















BIG HUGE THANKS to LisaZoe and Stephres as their tutorials were beyond awesome -- I incorporated bits of both of them.  And of course Heather as well for the applique tute.

I already received three compliments on the dress from just dropping my daughter off at school this morning, one being from her teacher who sews and sews well enough that she makes wedding dresses!


----------



## NaeNae

Please pray for DGD3, Araeyah.  She is having surgery today to put tubes back in both ears, her tonsils and part of her adenoids removed.  They can only take part of her adenoids out or she would have an open cleft palette.  She has a submucus cleft palette and the only thing closing it is her adenoides.  She fights like H*LL when she comes out of anesthesia.  DD, GoofyG, is not looking forward to that part.


----------



## VBAndrea

busy mommy said:


> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.


Cute as can be!  And yes, I do need to make some things for my ds as well.  Dresses are just much more fun.  The bowling shirt will be my next purchase though.



Jennia said:


> Yep, I'm double posting! This is my first pieced together applique (apart from some hand quilting I did years ago). The dress was finished almost a month ago, but I've been super slow at getting dd to try things on for me. Plus we've all been sick here, and I didn't want her blowing snot all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she was pretending to be a bird:



Just adorable and your applique is really good -- I always have little blips in mine.


NINI  Have a wonderful trip!  And I'm sorry about the accident involving your dd and the circumstances.  I'm just glad she's not physically hurt and hopefully everything will get straightened out -- chances are it will end up being a "no fault" accident to *protect* the police officer that caused it.

TERESA Your Lilo skirt is so cute and I think it looks great on Arminda.  I had no clue Lilo liked Elvis, but truth be told, I have never seen Lilo and Stitch.  The O'hana's breakfast sounded good though so I asked my kids if they knew Lilo and Stitch and they too were clueless.  It comes on at 5:30am here so I guess that explains it.


----------



## NaeNae

VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the applique so you can see all my mistakes.  The only thing I really don't like (other than the mistakes) is that the cats front legs don't show up well since the thread color closely matches the fabric used.  The little stuffed heart on the cat's collar is removeable for washing (it's just looped onto a button):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model in her first, but definitely not last, Vida -- note the straps are pinned b/c they are way too long and I didn't have time to move the buttons b/f school started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG HUGE THANKS to LisaZoe and Stephres as their tutorials were beyond awesome -- I incorporated bits of both of them.  And of course Heather as well for the applique tute.
> 
> I already received three compliments on the dress from just dropping my daughter off at school this morning, one being from her teacher who sews and sews well enough that she makes wedding dresses!



Very cute, I love those fabrics.  Don't you just love the Vida?


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> BIG HUGE THANKS to LisaZoe and Stephres as their tutorials were beyond awesome -- I incorporated bits of both of them.  And of course Heather as well for the applique tute.
> 
> I already received three compliments on the dress from just dropping my daughter off at school this morning, one being from her teacher who sews and sews well enough that she makes wedding dresses!



Awesome job.  Love the bright colours.  I'm sure you will get tons more compliments everytime she wears it.



NaeNae said:


> Please pray for DGD3, Araeyah.  She is having surgery today to put tubes back in both ears, her tonsils and part of her adenoids removed.  They can only take part of her adenoids out or she would have an open cleft palette.  She has a submucus cleft palette and the only thing closing it is her adenoides.  She fights like H*LL when she comes out of anesthesia.  DD, GoofyG, is not looking forward to that part.



Oooh, doesn't sound like fun.  Praying all goes well and she wakes up like the calm little angel she is.


----------



## snubie

busy mommy said:


> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.


LOVE THEM!!  And the painting on the wall.



Jennia said:


> Yep, I'm double posting! This is my first pieced together applique (apart from some hand quilting I did years ago). The dress was finished almost a month ago, but I've been super slow at getting dd to try things on for me. Plus we've all been sick here, and I didn't want her blowing snot all over it.


GREAT JOB!  I love this!



VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):


GREAT JOB!  Love the green cat!



NaeNae said:


> Please pray for DGD3, Araeyah.  She is having surgery today to put tubes back in both ears, her tonsils and part of her adenoids removed.  They can only take part of her adenoids out or she would have an open cleft palette.  She has a submucus cleft palette and the only thing closing it is her adenoides.  She fights like H*LL when she comes out of anesthesia.  DD, GoofyG, is not looking forward to that part.



 and prayers.


----------



## rie'smom

VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the applique so you can see all my mistakes.  The only thing I really don't like (other than the mistakes) is that the cats front legs don't show up well since the thread color closely matches the fabric used.  The little stuffed heart on the cat's collar is removeable for washing (it's just looped onto a button):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model in her first, but definitely not last, Vida -- note the straps are pinned b/c they are way too long and I didn't have time to move the buttons b/f school started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG HUGE THANKS to LisaZoe and Stephres as their tutorials were beyond awesome -- I incorporated bits of both of them.  And of course Heather as well for the applique tute.
> 
> I already received three compliments on the dress from just dropping my daughter off at school this morning, one being from her teacher who sews and sews well enough that she makes wedding dresses!



Great work! Your daughter is beautiful! 
Where can I find the tutorials by LisaZoe and Stephres? Thank-you!



NaeNae said:


> Please pray for DGD3, Araeyah.  She is having surgery today to put tubes back in both ears, her tonsils and part of her adenoids removed.  They can only take part of her adenoids out or she would have an open cleft palette.  She has a submucus cleft palette and the only thing closing it is her adenoides.  She fights like H*LL when she comes out of anesthesia.  DD, GoofyG, is not looking forward to that part.



Prayers said. I fight when I come out of anesthesia too, so I know how she feels.


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> Exactly!  And we all know how cheap the food is at Disney!  I know they're losing a lot of money by doing the right thing by accommodating allergies!  And, frankly, it is a very poor business decision, in my opinion.  Either accommodate the guests, or face a law suit for not doing so.  Or, worse yet, have someone become very ill from an allergic reaction to food because they're trying to avoid the extra fee and sue Disney because of the illness!


I can totally see that happening!  I can't even tell you how much more gluten free items are then their gluten counterparts!  It is unreal!  


busy mommy said:


> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.


So cute!  I love them!



teresajoy said:


> Thanks everyone for all the nice comments about the Lilo/Elvis skirt! You guys always make me feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> It was REALLY easy! 45 minutes from cut to hem!


Cool!  I must make one soon!  



Jennia said:


> Yep, I'm double posting! This is my first pieced together applique (apart from some hand quilting I did years ago). The dress was finished almost a month ago, but I've been super slow at getting dd to try things on for me. Plus we've all been sick here, and I didn't want her blowing snot all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she was pretending to be a bird:


Great job!  Look how cute Violet is!!!!!!!  Love the bird pose



NiniMorris said:


> First of all I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts, prayers, and well wishes for my DD and her husband.  They have bought a new car, visited with the insurance person, and she is completely 100% physically.
> 
> She has gone back to work, but her boss will be out for the next week.  Hopefully some clarity will come to the person in question before it becomes more confusing. (my husband is an accident reconstruction expert.  He cannot be called to testify because he is family.  But, he has agreed that the physical facts do not correspond with the police officer's statement.)
> 
> She has moved on to the next big event in her life...she will be a mommy...for a week.  She is watching the 6 month old that my DS and DIL have custody of while we go to Disney.  She is really looking forward to it!  Hopefully, this will convince SIL that they are 'grown up' enough to have a baby!  We'll see.
> I
> Now, on tho the real part of this post!
> 
> I'm going to Disney World...we leave at zero dark thirty tomorrow morning!  I still have one pair of overalls to finish and have to put the elastic in 3 pair of Easy fits for the dolls. I ran out and did NOT want to go out in the rain to get some!
> 
> It is really funny how fast those doll outfits went together!  I made Stripwork Jumpers and Easy Fits.  I was able to make 4 outfits last night in just a couple of hours...of course, I'm glad the dolls are not as picky as people!  There are several spots that I really should have ripped out and re-done...but time constraints wouldn't let me!
> 
> I told my husband that I really do learn things on this forum...and not just about sewing!  I have never watched Lilo and Stitch...did not know that Lilo liked Elvis!  (BTW. he died on my wedding day!)
> 
> I probably won't be able to post any more until after we get back on the 26th, so everyone have fun!  I'll be looking for fellow Disbouttiquers!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Oh yeah...I will be posting pictures when we get back...Photobucket and I do not like each other!  Or maybe it doesn't like my computer...I can only upload pictures from the laptop...but can only access Photobucket from the desktop upstairs...too much trouble with so much still to get done!


Glad you DD is ok!  Hopefully it will al get worked out!

 Have a fab time on your trip!  



VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the applique so you can see all my mistakes.  The only thing I really don't like (other than the mistakes) is that the cats front legs don't show up well since the thread color closely matches the fabric used.  The little stuffed heart on the cat's collar is removeable for washing (it's just looped onto a button):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model in her first, but definitely not last, Vida -- note the straps are pinned b/c they are way too long and I didn't have time to move the buttons b/f school started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG HUGE THANKS to LisaZoe and Stephres as their tutorials were beyond awesome -- I incorporated bits of both of them.  And of course Heather as well for the applique tute.
> 
> I already received three compliments on the dress from just dropping my daughter off at school this morning, one being from her teacher who sews and sews well enough that she makes wedding dresses!


Great job!  


NaeNae said:


> Please pray for DGD3, Araeyah.  She is having surgery today to put tubes back in both ears, her tonsils and part of her adenoids removed.  They can only take part of her adenoids out or she would have an open cleft palette.  She has a submucus cleft palette and the only thing closing it is her adenoides.  She fights like H*LL when she comes out of anesthesia.  DD, GoofyG, is not looking forward to that part.


prayers said!  When Kyle had his tonsils and Adenoids out it was AWFUL seeing him com out of anesthesia!  I was holding him as they where wheeling him back to his recovery room and he was screaming for me and I was right there and he couldn't tell.  He was in pain and wanted me and didn't know I was there.  It hurts me to this day thinking about it.  Poor guy had to have some more morphine to help with the pain and calm him down.  The nurse said all kids are like that but I think she was saying t to make me feel better.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

busy mommy said:


> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.



So cute!  I love that they will still dress alike.



Jennia said:


> Yep, I'm double posting! This is my first pieced together applique (apart from some hand quilting I did years ago). The dress was finished almost a month ago, but I've been super slow at getting dd to try things on for me. Plus we've all been sick here, and I didn't want her blowing snot all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she was pretending to be a bird:



Very nice!  You did a great job on the applique. 



NiniMorris said:


> First of all I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts, prayers, and well wishes for my DD and her husband.  They have bought a new car, visited with the insurance person, and she is completely 100% physically.
> 
> She has gone back to work, but her boss will be out for the next week.  Hopefully some clarity will come to the person in question before it becomes more confusing. (my husband is an accident reconstruction expert.  He cannot be called to testify because he is family.  But, he has agreed that the physical facts do not correspond with the police officer's statement.)
> 
> She has moved on to the next big event in her life...she will be a mommy...for a week.  She is watching the 6 month old that my DS and DIL have custody of while we go to Disney.  She is really looking forward to it!  Hopefully, this will convince SIL that they are 'grown up' enough to have a baby!  We'll see.
> I
> Now, on tho the real part of this post!
> 
> I'm going to Disney World...we leave at zero dark thirty tomorrow morning!  I still have one pair of overalls to finish and have to put the elastic in 3 pair of Easy fits for the dolls. I ran out and did NOT want to go out in the rain to get some!
> 
> It is really funny how fast those doll outfits went together!  I made Stripwork Jumpers and Easy Fits.  I was able to make 4 outfits last night in just a couple of hours...of course, I'm glad the dolls are not as picky as people!  There are several spots that I really should have ripped out and re-done...but time constraints wouldn't let me!
> 
> I told my husband that I really do learn things on this forum...and not just about sewing!  I have never watched Lilo and Stitch...did not know that Lilo liked Elvis!  (BTW. he died on my wedding day!)
> 
> I probably won't be able to post any more until after we get back on the 26th, so everyone have fun!  I'll be looking for fellow Disbouttiquers!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Oh yeah...I will be posting pictures when we get back...Photobucket and I do not like each other!  Or maybe it doesn't like my computer...I can only upload pictures from the laptop...but can only access Photobucket from the desktop upstairs...too much trouble with so much still to get done!



 for your DD.  I hope it all gets straightened out soon.  The waiting is so stressful.

Have a great trip!  I'm glad you got the doll's clothes finished too.



VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the applique so you can see all my mistakes.  The only thing I really don't like (other than the mistakes) is that the cats front legs don't show up well since the thread color closely matches the fabric used.  The little stuffed heart on the cat's collar is removeable for washing (it's just looped onto a button):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model in her first, but definitely not last, Vida -- note the straps are pinned b/c they are way too long and I didn't have time to move the buttons b/f school started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG HUGE THANKS to LisaZoe and Stephres as their tutorials were beyond awesome -- I incorporated bits of both of them.  And of course Heather as well for the applique tute.
> 
> I already received three compliments on the dress from just dropping my daughter off at school this morning, one being from her teacher who sews and sews well enough that she makes wedding dresses!



Great dress!  The applique looks good to me.  I've found that once I step back for a bit, the 'mistakes' I saw as I was making something are far less noticeable & often disappear completely.



NaeNae said:


> Please pray for DGD3, Araeyah.  She is having surgery today to put tubes back in both ears, her tonsils and part of her adenoids removed.  They can only take part of her adenoids out or she would have an open cleft palette.  She has a submucus cleft palette and the only thing closing it is her adenoides.  She fights like H*LL when she comes out of anesthesia.  DD, GoofyG, is not looking forward to that part.



 Poor baby.  I'll pray for her & GoofyG.  It's going to be hard for both of them, I know.


----------



## VBAndrea

rie'smom said:


> Great work! Your daughter is beautiful!
> Where can I find the tutorials by LisaZoe and Stephres? Thank-you!




Thanks   My daughter actually seems a bit blurry in the pictures ~ likely the fault of my camera that I continually hate more and more but also possibly b/c while dd is cute, she can't sit still.

Here are the tutorials -- Stephres has hers in four parts so you may have to scroll around in her blog a bit to find them.  Both had really great tips and explanations.

LisaZoe's:
http://funktionalthreads.blogspot.com/

Stephres:
http://stephres.wordpress.com/



NaeNae
Wishing your little baby does great for her surgery and recovery.  It has to be awful to see someone so young have to go through a surgery.  Hopefully you'll have awesome nurses as that will make all the difference in the world


----------



## livndisney

I am finishing up my big give for Jozlynn, but I need a shipping address. I posted on the big Give board as well.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MaidMarian said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a sewing machine for a child?  My soon to  be 5 yr old is asking for one for Christmas.  Hobby Lobby has a little Singer for kids which I though would be great until I read the reviews.  Any one have one they really like?


I got Jenna the Purple one by Singer. I think it is called Pixie. It is too cute. It has a couple of stitch options on it and it backstitches too, which is why I chose that one. Whatever you do do not get the little one by Shark. We tried for two weeks to get that thing to sew and it would not sew and the instructions that came with it were so minimal. It was like 1. thread machine 2. sew. I was told that the machine that Singer made for kids is junk. They said that it was really just a toy and not to get that one if you want anything to stay together.

I didn't check in for a couple of days and I come back to about 100 beautiful customs. I Love everything!!!! 

Teresa-Jenna wants me to make her some dresses with the Precious Dress pattern because she saw the ones that you posted on Facebook.  She loved them and said that you are a good mommy for making those for your daughter.


----------



## Jennia

busy mommy said:


> This outfit is precious and so is your dd.


Thanks!


tricia said:


> Really cute.



Thank you! 



VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the applique so you can see all my mistakes.  The only thing I really don't like (other than the mistakes) is that the cats front legs don't show up well since the thread color closely matches the fabric used.  The little stuffed heart on the cat's collar is removeable for washing (it's just looped onto a button):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model in her first, but definitely not last, Vida -- note the straps are pinned b/c they are way too long and I didn't have time to move the buttons b/f school started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG HUGE THANKS to LisaZoe and Stephres as their tutorials were beyond awesome -- I incorporated bits of both of them.  And of course Heather as well for the applique tute.
> 
> I already received three compliments on the dress from just dropping my daughter off at school this morning, one being from her teacher who sews and sews well enough that she makes wedding dresses!



So pretty, and love all the bright colors! 



NaeNae said:


> Please pray for DGD3, Araeyah.  She is having surgery today to put tubes back in both ears, her tonsils and part of her adenoids removed.  They can only take part of her adenoids out or she would have an open cleft palette.  She has a submucus cleft palette and the only thing closing it is her adenoides.  She fights like H*LL when she comes out of anesthesia.  DD, GoofyG, is not looking forward to that part.



I'll be thinking of her and hoping everything goes well today! 



VBAndrea said:


> Just adorable and your applique is really good -- I always have little blips in mine.


Thanks! There are a couple of areas that aren't totally even, but those didn't show up in the photo so I'm hoping no one will notice them at Disneyland, either! 


snubie said:


> GREAT JOB!  I love this!



Thank you! 



minnie2 said:


> Great job!  Look how cute Violet is!!!!!!!  Love the bird pose
> 
> 
> Great job!
> prayers said!  When Kyle had his tonsils and Adenoids out it was AWFUL seeing him com out of anesthesia!  I was holding him as they where wheeling him back to his recovery room and he was screaming for me and I was right there and he couldn't tell.  He was in pain and wanted me and didn't know I was there.  It hurts me to this day thinking about it.  Poor guy had to have some more morphine to help with the pain and calm him down.  The nurse said all kids are like that but I think she was saying t to make me feel better.


Thanks, Marlo! 


100AcrePrincess said:


> Very nice!  You did a great job on the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> for your DD.  I hope it all gets straightened out soon.  The waiting is so stressful.
> 
> Have a great trip!  I'm glad you got the doll's clothes finished too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great dress!  The applique looks good to me.  I've found that once I step back for a bit, the 'mistakes' I saw as I was making something are far less noticeable & often disappear completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby.  I'll pray for her & GoofyG.  It's going to be hard for both of them, I know.



Thanks! I really didn't think I'd like applique that much, but I definitely prefer it to gathering!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Anyone want a Sneak Peek?  This is going to be a Holiday set.  The faric is the YUMMIEST MM corduroy!  I didn't know these prints were in cord.  They are so soft that I kept petting them as I was waiting to get them cut.  (I posted this on FB too, so disregard if you've already seen it  )


----------



## jham

busy mommy said:


> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.



I think I asked before but my life is so crazy right now I may have imagined it or missed your response.  Where did you get that polka dot bedspread/comforter?  My DD12 would love it!!!  Could you pm me?  Thank you!!!


Cute cat Vida!


Cindee, I pmd you on the big give board.  

TODAY is the ship date for Jozlynn's Big Give, thank you!!


----------



## eeyore3847

Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol

So there is my news!!!!

Lori


----------



## emcreative

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori








Yay! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## ncmomof2

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori




Congrats!    You will love having four!


----------



## NaeNae

eeyore3847 said:


> well, i have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting baby #4 next april! Woo hoo!! So i have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though i am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much i do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully i can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> so there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



congratulations!!!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Some one in the last couple of days requested pics of our sewing rooms.  Well my sewing room looks like a tornado hit so NO PICS!  But while I was looking online for something else I found this site, It had tons of pics people had posted of their sewing rooms.  I hope this will help and inspire you to get decorating.
http://www.sewing.org/html/my_sewing_room.html


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Help please. I am looking to order some white cotton bike shorts for my girls to wear under their dresses. I can not find any. 

I thought maybe some of the online shirt suppliers would also have shorts. Any help pointing me in the right direction would be great. Thank you.


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Yay! I'm so happy for you!





ncmomof2 said:


> Congrats!    You will love having four!





NaeNae said:


> congratulations!!!!





Thank you everyone! It will certainly be interesting adding a 4th...

Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

poohnpigletCA said:


> Help please. I am looking to order some white cotton bike shorts for my girls to wear under their dresses. I can not find any.
> 
> I thought maybe some of the online shirt suppliers would also have shorts. Any help pointing me in the right direction would be great. Thank you.



sometimes you can get them at kids uniform shops.....


----------



## NaeNae

poohnpigletCA said:


> Help please. I am looking to order some white cotton bike shorts for my girls to wear under their dresses. I can not find any.
> 
> I thought maybe some of the online shirt suppliers would also have shorts. Any help pointing me in the right direction would be great. Thank you.



My daughter orders the cheerleading shorts/bloomers from Danskin for her girls to wear under their dresses.  They are really nice because they are not bulky like regular shorts can be.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



Congratulations, Lori!!  How exciting.


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA said:


> Help please. I am looking to order some white cotton bike shorts for my girls to wear under their dresses. I can not find any.
> 
> I thought maybe some of the online shirt suppliers would also have shorts. Any help pointing me in the right direction would be great. Thank you.



Try www.fleecefarm.com    They're a bit pricey...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



CONGRATS LORI!!!!!  That's wonderful news!!!  We'll be praying for a great pregnancy for you!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

poohnpigletCA said:


> Help please. I am looking to order some white cotton bike shorts for my girls to wear under their dresses. I can not find any.
> 
> I thought maybe some of the online shirt suppliers would also have shorts. Any help pointing me in the right direction would be great. Thank you.



I wish I had picked up some over the summer too!  Aisling had two pairs and got little spots on both of them that won't come out.  Since you won't really see them I might let her wear them anyway.  I did find "bike shorts" at Target (in the socks section) that are basically just shortened tights...I picked up a pair but I don't know how comfy those would be at WDW.  Better than nothing though.  Aisling can NOT sit like a lady yet in her dresses   Let me know if you have any luck.


----------



## jham

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



CONGRATULATIONS!!! and of course


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the applique so you can see all my mistakes.  The only thing I really don't like (other than the mistakes) is that the cats front legs don't show up well since the thread color closely matches the fabric used.  The little stuffed heart on the cat's collar is removeable for washing (it's just looped onto a button):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model in her first, but definitely not last, Vida -- note the straps are pinned b/c they are way too long and I didn't have time to move the buttons b/f school started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG HUGE THANKS to LisaZoe and Stephres as their tutorials were beyond awesome -- I incorporated bits of both of them.  And of course Heather as well for the applique tute.
> 
> I already received three compliments on the dress from just dropping my daughter off at school this morning, one being from her teacher who sews and sews well enough that she makes wedding dresses!



Great job on the Vida!!!  And compliments from someone who knows difficult sewing must really make you feel good.

What size does your DD usually wear, and what size did you make?  I'm asking because my Vida pattern arrived today, and I'm torn on what size to make...she's a very petite 4yo, and the size 3/4 Feliz is so wide on her she can slip off the shoulder straps and pop out of it in a hurry (this is the kid who hates the Feliz!)  I had debated making the size 2 width and 3/4 length, and didn't do it.


----------



## VBAndrea

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?  This is going to be a Holiday set.  The faric is the YUMMIEST MM corduroy!  I didn't know these prints were in cord.  They are so soft that I kept petting them as I was waiting to get them cut.  (I posted this on FB too, so disregard if you've already seen it  )


I can't wait to see the finished product -- so far it looks superb!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori


CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Hopefully as the pg progresses your fatique will ease up a bit.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Some one in the last couple of days requested pics of our sewing rooms.  Well my sewing room looks like a tornado hit so NO PICS!  But while I was looking online for something else I found this site, It had tons of pics people had posted of their sewing rooms.  I hope this will help and inspire you to get decorating.
> http://www.sewing.org/html/my_sewing_room.html


Gee, thanks for posting those   I am stuck sewing in our laundry room  I did see someone who had all there things spread out on a pool table table though.  Let's see, mid next week dh leaves for 7 weeks -- he'll be clueless (unless he returns to find little threads all over the pool table).



poohnpigletCA said:


> Help please. I am looking to order some white cotton bike shorts for my girls to wear under their dresses. I can not find any.
> 
> I thought maybe some of the online shirt suppliers would also have shorts. Any help pointing me in the right direction would be great. Thank you.



This site has white lettuce edge bike shorts -- hopefully they're not too long:
http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/3293-AA.shtml

I wish I needed shorts for our trip...instead I'm stocking up on leggings.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Great job on the Vida!!!  And compliments from someone who knows difficult sewing must really make you feel good.
> 
> What size does your DD usually wear, and what size did you make?  I'm asking because my Vida pattern arrived today, and I'm torn on what size to make...she's a very petite 4yo, and the size 3/4 Feliz is so wide on her she can slip off the shoulder straps and pop out of it in a hurry (this is the kid who hates the Feliz!)  I had debated making the size 2 width and 3/4 length, and didn't do it.



My dd is about 44 inches tall and weighs 40 pounds.  She can still fit into some size 3T skorts.  For shirts though she needs size 5 to get sleeve length long enough, and same for pants (love adjustable waists).  So mainly she wears size 5 just to get the length / waist wise size 4 works best.   Anyway, I made the size 5/6.  DH thought she'd be swimming in it.  It's definitely big, but given the shape of the dress I don't think it looks drastically large.  The straps are way too long though -- I had to fold them a couple of times and pin them this morning, but I will move the buttons for next time, and from here on in may just make the straps tie at the top.  She has plenty of growing room in the dress too, which is good b/c I really love the fabrics I used and the way it turned out.  One other thing is my applique is large and fairly stiff, so I think that helps.  Chances are my dd would fit just fine in a size 4 as well.  

Really crummy thing is I cut the pattern without the seam allowance and then had to recut it all.  In hindsight, it would have fit her perfectly fine the way I cut it initially.

Oh, and one other thing I did was make the elastic under the arms pretty short/tight.  I think that helps the larger size look OK on her as well.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Jozlynn Bive Give Help!!!

I need to leave for the post office, I only have an hour to spare w/ a sick kid at home, and I don't have the address: can anyone PM me with it?

Thanks
Nicole


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ireland_nicole said:


> Jozlynn Bive Give Help!!!
> 
> I need to leave for the post office, I only have an hour to spare w/ a sick kid at home, and I don't have the address: can anyone PM me with it?
> 
> Thanks
> Nicole



PMing you!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

VBAndrea said:


> My dd is about 44 inches tall and weighs 40 pounds.  She can still fit into some size 3T skorts.  For shirts though she needs size 5 to get sleeve length long enough, and same for pants (love adjustable waists).  So mainly she wears size 5 just to get the length / waist wise size 4 works best.   Anyway, I made the size 5/6.  DH thought she'd be swimming in it.  It's definitely big, but given the shape of the dress I don't think it looks drastically large.  The straps are way too long though -- I had to fold them a couple of times and pin them this morning, but I will move the buttons for next time, and from here on in may just make the straps tie at the top.  She has plenty of growing room in the dress too, which is good b/c I really love the fabrics I used and the way it turned out.  One other thing is my applique is large and fairly stiff, so I think that helps.  Chances are my dd would fit just fine in a size 4 as well.
> 
> Really crummy thing is I cut the pattern without the seam allowance and then had to recut it all.  In hindsight, it would have fit her perfectly fine the way I cut it initially.
> 
> Oh, and one other thing I did was make the elastic under the arms pretty short/tight.  I think that helps the larger size look OK on her as well.



Thanks for sharing...Rebecca is a bit smaller, but she finally hit the 40" mark in shoes because she got to ride BTM!    Sewing for her has been different than my older 2, she is so narrow through the shoulders she has a few 2t fav shirts she can still wear, but they are getting short.  I hear you on the adjustable waist pants, that's all I buy!  I think the dress you made is what I call "wearable big".  When you put that much time (and love!) into something, they must wear it for a long time.


----------



## Adi12982

NaeNae said:


> Please pray for DGD3, Araeyah.  She is having surgery today to put tubes back in both ears, her tonsils and part of her adenoids removed.  They can only take part of her adenoids out or she would have an open cleft palette.  She has a submucus cleft palette and the only thing closing it is her adenoides.  She fights like H*LL when she comes out of anesthesia.  DD, GoofyG, is not looking forward to that part.



Prayers being said!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



CONGRATS!!!  That is exciting news, and totally excuses you from being on too much   Will you be finding out what you are having??   How many weeks are you??  Yeay for another disboutique baby


----------



## eeyore3847

Adi12982 said:


> CONGRATS!!!  That is exciting news, and totally excuses you from being on too much   Will you be finding out what you are having??   How many weeks are you??  Yeay for another disboutique baby



I am 9 1/2 weeks. I will be finding out and Man am I tired today.... just overly tired.....

Lori


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



Lori,
Sorry to be late but   four is great number of kids, or I should say at least 4.  I hope you get to feeling better as your baby grows and I can't wait to see pictures of you and the ultra sound.  Yeah!!!   A new baby.


----------



## rie'smom

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



Congratulations!


----------



## 2cutekidz

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Great job on the Vida!!!  And compliments from someone who knows difficult sewing must really make you feel good.
> 
> What size does your DD usually wear, and what size did you make?  I'm asking because my Vida pattern arrived today, and I'm torn on what size to make...she's a very petite 4yo, and the size 3/4 Feliz is so wide on her she can slip off the shoulder straps and pop out of it in a hurry (this is the kid who hates the Feliz!)  I had debated making the size 2 width and 3/4 length, and didn't do it.



Try shortening the elastic undr the arms - that should help it fit better (also try making it without adding the seam allowance)



VBAndrea said:


> Really crummy thing is I cut the pattern without the seam allowance and then had to recut it all.  In hindsight, it would have fit her perfectly fine the way I cut it initially.
> .



I've made the Vida without adding seam allowance (I know bad!!) It hasn't made a difference in fit   If she were bordering on a size though, I'm sure forgetting the SA would effect the fit.  I wouldn't worry too much if you forget to add it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It is official friends.  I left work today at 1:10 and I am off for the season.


----------



## busy mommy

VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):



You did great.  I love it!


----------



## mirandag819

I thought I would point this out in case anyone needs fabric for Disney Christmas outfits.... I grabbed a few yards in the store today, and just saw it is online too. Plus it is on sale: 

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Micke...VproductId82319381VVcatId539128VVviewprod.htm


----------



## Rebecuberduber

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?  This is going to be a Holiday set.  The faric is the YUMMIEST MM corduroy!  I didn't know these prints were in cord.  They are so soft that I kept petting them as I was waiting to get them cut.  (I posted this on FB too, so disregard if you've already seen it  )



Wow, that looks like it's going to be amazing.  I can't believe those prints are in corduroy.



eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



Congratulations!!



Jennia said:


> Yep, I'm double posting! This is my first pieced together applique (apart from some hand quilting I did years ago). The dress was finished almost a month ago, but I've been super slow at getting dd to try things on for me. Plus we've all been sick here, and I didn't want her blowing snot all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she was pretending to be a bird:



That is adorable!  Great job on the applique!  The floral print is so pretty.



VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):



This is so cute.  Love the vibrant colors.  This is another dress I would have died for when I was little.  I'm no expert, but I think the applique came out really nice!  Great, great job.


----------



## danicaw

Lori - Congratulations!!!!!!!



2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?  This is going to be a Holiday set.  The faric is the YUMMIEST MM corduroy!  I didn't know these prints were in cord.  They are so soft that I kept petting them as I was waiting to get them cut.  (I posted this on FB too, so disregard if you've already seen it  )



Ooooo! I can't wait to see it! Looks amazing!

I am still in lurking mode, although I do have fabric and a cut out pattern lying on the table waiting for me. 

And once I get to that I have halloween costumes to make....
DD3 wants to be a pink princess,  not necessarily princess aurora, but a pink princess. And DS6 wants to be Buzz Lightyear. 
So that is all fine and good, but this afternoon DD3 tells me I need a costume 
And after a very silly discussion about what I should we, the kids decided I should be Minnie Mouse. I am thinking of a casual Minnie and was wondering if you all think this would work... Mouse ears (of course) with a Patricia tunic in red Minnie Dot and black trim, with black pants and if I get really ambitious yellow shoes. I think a pair of yellow croc mary janes would be fun, but I don't know if I can justify it 

I am loving everything posted, the matching outfits are soo fun! I am sure you will get lots of compliments on your trips. Thanks for always inspiring me.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

danicaw said:


> this afternoon DD3 tells me I need a costume
> And after a very silly discussion about what I should we, the kids decided I should be Minnie Mouse. I am thinking of a casual Minnie and was wondering if you all think this would work... Mouse ears (of course) with a Patricia tunic in red Minnie Dot and black trim, with black pants and if I get really ambitious yellow shoes. I think a pair of yellow croc mary janes would be fun, but I don't know if I can justify it
> .



You're exactly where I am right now. We're going to MNSSHP, and I've got the 3 costumes to put together for the girls, and they think I need to be dressed up too.  Middle DD voted for the Wicked Queen, she's currently on restriction due to school issues, so I know where she got that idea  My original idea was to wear my crazy deco patch capris...I made those last winter for a girlfriend weekend getaway, and haven't worn them since.  There were 3 of us wearing them, and it didn't feel odd like it does when I think about wearing them by myself, but I thought this would be a good chance to wear them again.  I had even considered making a Minnie dot blouse to match, but when I mentioned it, I got a family wide veto.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Guess where we went last night???????






This was awesome.  They had some of the actual costumes.  So Cool!!!!  Some of the original Charles Dickens books and letters.  Alot of the technical stuff. An inflatiable movie theatre where we were able to get a sneek peek at the 3D movie.  And it was snowing.  We even got a train ticket as a keepsake.  It is SOOOOOOOOOOOO cool. If any of you get a chance to go please do it was GREAT.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay here are some of the bad pictures.  These are inside the train and we could not use flash.  So between my camera and the lighting this is the best I could get.















And a sneek peek of Ebenezzer





Again Sorry for the bad pics


----------



## emcreative

Igor has been the bane of my existence this evening.

Can someone with the same machine help me with something?  I have the Brother PE700II.

When you look down in the the black "housing" you drop the bobbin thread into
(this thing here, I have pulled it out of the machine to show you)





..you can see an "alleyway" leading off the circular area the bobbin drops into.  Which way does this "alley" point on your machine?

All I can think of is that maybe I dropped the black housing in the wrong direction when I put it back in after cleaning it out.  Here is how it is "fitting" into my machine right now:





For some reason right now it keeps pulling all the top thread into the bottom housing area as soon as it starts and wadding it all up in knots down there immediately.  -


----------



## CastleCreations

emcreative said:


> Igor has been the bane of my existence this evening.
> 
> Can someone with the same machine help me with something?  I have the Brother PE700II.
> 
> When you look down in the the black "housing" you drop the bobbin thread into
> (this thing here, I have pulled it out of the machine to show you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..you can see an "alleyway" leading off the circular area the bobbin drops into.  Which way does this "alley" point on your machine?
> 
> All I can think of is that maybe I dropped the black housing in the wrong direction when I put it back in after cleaning it out.  Here is how it is "fitting" into my machine right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason right now it keeps pulling all the top thread into the bottom housing area as soon as it starts and wadding it all up in knots down there immediately.  -



It looks like it's in right. I have a brother too, and they look like they take the same bobbin holder thingy...did you clean the area under the bobbin holder thingy. Try taking it out and putting it back in and jiggling it a bit. mine used to give me a headache to0.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I just found a pic of the deco capris I want to wear...don't you think this will work?  I just might CASE the Minnie dot Patricia idea, it's a good one.  DH still says not going in full costume is a cop-out.  He's not going, but even if he was, he wouldnt want to be in costume!


----------



## princessmom29

emcreative said:


> Igor has been the bane of my existence this evening.
> 
> Can someone with the same machine help me with something?  I have the Brother PE700II.
> 
> When you look down in the the black "housing" you drop the bobbin thread into
> (this thing here, I have pulled it out of the machine to show you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..you can see an "alleyway" leading off the circular area the bobbin drops into.  Which way does this "alley" point on your machine?
> 
> All I can think of is that maybe I dropped the black housing in the wrong direction when I put it back in after cleaning it out.  Here is how it is "fitting" into my machine right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason right now it keeps pulling all the top thread into the bottom housing area as soon as it starts and wadding it all up in knots down there immediately.  -



my singer has the same type housing, and when it di what you are describing the retaining bracekt for the housing was bent. i had to send it to be fixed.


----------



## busy mommy

I have a problem.  We are going to the zoo this weekend.  I looked in Maddie's closet and she had nothing to wear.  Luckily, I had some leftover zebra print to make something.  Is my sickness going to continue to get worse?  At least Maddie will be cute everywhere we go.


----------



## livndisney

BETH clean out your PM's!!!


----------



## sahm1000

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



Yeah Lori!!!!!    Congratulations on your pregnancy and new little one!  I hope you get to feeling better soon and that the exhaustion stops soon (you know - when they are around 25+ you might be able to get a good night's sleep!).


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

busy mommy said:


> I have a problem.  We are going to the zoo this weekend.  I looked in Maddie's closet and she had nothing to wear.  Luckily, I had some leftover zebra print to make something.  Is my sickness going to continue to get worse?  At least Maddie will be cute everywhere we go.



It's not a sickness...it comes naturally for sewing mom's of little girls.  I do it too...can't tell you the times I've spent late into the night sewing something the last minute.  Did they need it, no, but *I* did!!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Lots of cuteness lately!!  I am horrible at keeping up with this thread.  We've got one more week, so I have last minute adjustments on costumes, customs, etc.  I have a few more iron-ons to make.  I have to have all of this done by Tuesday because my grandparents are driving down with our luggage early Thursday morning (like, 3:00a), and it has to all be at their place by Wednesday.  I was hoping to take pics of everything to post before we left, but I don't think I'll have time.  

We're going to Disney on Ice at our state fair tomorrow, my niece's first soccer game is Sunday and I have jury duty this week.  Boo!!  We're hitting Day Out With Thomas on Friday and home for an early night before heading to the airport at 5:30a on Saturday.  

I think I'm done with most of my sewing, now it's just, like I said, fixing this or that and a few more tshirts.  Of course, I've lost DS4's Aladdin vest, so I may have to redo that one if I can't find it.

That said, I wouldn't have had all this stress if it weren't for your wonderful inspiration!!  I really am glad I finally decided to use my sewing machine, and I never would have pulled it out if it weren't for the awesomeness that is this thread!! 

Any of you who will be in the World while we are (9.26-10.4), please stop and say hi if you see us!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

busy mommy said:


> I have a problem.  We are going to the zoo this weekend.  I looked in Maddie's closet and she had nothing to wear.  Luckily, I had some leftover zebra print to make something.  Is my sickness going to continue to get worse?  At least Maddie will be cute everywhere we go.


That is too cute! I do the same thing. How sad is it that I went to the grocery store and went up and down all of the aisles to find products that have the Box Tops for Education on them just so Jenna could have an out of uniform pass? I did it so that I could make her a custom for that day


----------



## MaidMarian

Thanks for all the replies about a sewing machine for my daughter.  I just saw the Pixie at Walmart a couple of days ago and thought that it would work.  Good to see a positive review on it.


----------



## danicaw

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I just found a pic of the deco capris I want to wear...don't you think this will work?  I just might CASE the Minnie dot Patricia idea, it's a good one.  DH still says not going in full costume is a cop-out.  He's not going, but even if he was, he wouldnt want to be in costume!



I love those!! 
It will be great! Go for it! 



busy mommy said:


> I have a problem.  We are going to the zoo this weekend.  I looked in Maddie's closet and she had nothing to wear.  Luckily, I had some leftover zebra print to make something.  Is my sickness going to continue to get worse?  At least Maddie will be cute everywhere we go.



Crazy cute!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



Congratulations!  WOOHOO!

ANd check out my ticker!


----------



## mirandag819

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



I was just thinking I must be missing your wonderful outfits somewhere, I have been super busy since we got back from Disney World and have been mostly looking, but did note that I hadn't seen anything from you (I love your outfits). Congrats on baby #4!!! I can't wait to see the wonderful creations you come up with for a new little one.


----------



## snubie

mirandag819 said:


> I thought I would point this out in case anyone needs fabric for Disney Christmas outfits.... I grabbed a few yards in the store today, and just saw it is online too. Plus it is on sale:
> 
> http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Micke...VproductId82319381VVcatId539128VVviewprod.htm



ohhh, I like that fabric.  I have no need for it but I like it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VBAndrea

mirandag819 said:


> I thought I would point this out in case anyone needs fabric for Disney Christmas outfits.... I grabbed a few yards in the store today, and just saw it is online too. Plus it is on sale:
> 
> http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Micke...VproductId82319381VVcatId539128VVviewprod.htm


I saw that at Hancock's and was really disappointed that it has pink in it -- I have to coordinate for a ds as well.  I have a feeling if I want any Mickey or Minnie Christmas fabric I'll be purchasing it off an auction site.

BTW, I can't recall exactly what the dot fabric you had on your Boo dress looked like (someone mentioned green on green but I thought it was lavender on green).  We do NOT have a Hobby Lobby near us at all but one of our Hancock's had a cute lavender dot on green.

Also, I need to reprimand you b/c you've really been slacking this week on your TR!




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I just found a pic of the deco capris I want to wear...don't you think this will work?  I just might CASE the Minnie dot Patricia idea, it's a good one.  DH still says not going in full costume is a cop-out.  He's not going, but even if he was, he wouldnt want to be in costume!


Those are soooooo cute!



busy mommy said:


> I have a problem.  We are going to the zoo this weekend.  I looked in Maddie's closet and she had nothing to wear.  Luckily, I had some leftover zebra print to make something.  Is my sickness going to continue to get worse?  At least Maddie will be cute everywhere we go.


I don't think it's a problem or sickness at all.  I think you are perfectly normal.
I had to laugh at myself b/c my dd went to a birthday at the botanical gardens.  She already has a cute dress with flowers and butterflies on it yet I still felt the need to look at fabric just in case I could come up with something better.  That might be borderlining on sickness, but let's just pretend that's normal too.

Love the combo with the black and hot pink -- black and pink is one of my favorite color combos.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Congratulations!  WOOHOO!
> 
> ANd check out my ticker!



Yay on that ticker!!!!  Have a fantastic trip!


Thanks all for the compliments on the Vida.  It's my favorite out of anything I've made thus far and dd just loves it.   I really only have one bad blip in the applique, but it's not overly noticeable when on so I just left it rather than fixed it.  My paws also aren't great, but looking at the pictures it's not as noticeable as if you really study them.

I have now started work on my dd's Cars dress for DHS.  I tried appliqueing a cutout of Lightning McQueen from the fabric and let's just say it's either way too detailed for a beginner like me or appliqueing with a fever isn't a good idea.  I may try something different or may just forget about appliqueing that dress altogether.  The predone Cars appliques that Joanne's sells are sadly too big otherwise I might go that route.  I also got my fabric paint in the mail so may try embellishing a piece of the Cars fabric with paint and then just appliqueing the edges.  I can't work on it until the kids are at school as all their trip clothes will be surprises.  Hopefully by the end of the week the dress will be done.  It's a stripwork skirt and all 30 pieces of the stripwork are cut out so I'm off to a good start.


----------



## Mirb1214

busy mommy said:


> I have a problem.  We are going to the zoo this weekend.  I looked in Maddie's closet and she had nothing to wear.  Luckily, I had some leftover zebra print to make something.  Is my sickness going to continue to get worse?  At least Maddie will be cute everywhere we go.



TOO CUTE! 



2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?  This is going to be a Holiday set.  The faric is the YUMMIEST MM corduroy!  I didn't know these prints were in cord.  They are so soft that I kept petting them as I was waiting to get them cut.  (I posted this on FB too, so disregard if you've already seen it  )



I can't wait to see the finished product.  I'm already loving it!



VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):



Great Job!  My DD loves cats so I know she'd love it as well!



busy mommy said:


> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.



I am loving the matching/coordinating outfits!  Your daughters are beautiful.  And I am loving the wall hanging in the background too.  It sounds so familiar; my youngest DD just turned 4 2 weeks ago and my oldest DD is turning 15 next week.  So DD4 is always talking DD15 into dressup!


----------



## eeyore3847

mommyof2princesses said:


> Congratulations!  WOOHOO!
> 
> ANd check out my ticker!



Thanks and your ticker rocks!!!



mirandag819 said:


> I was just thinking I must be missing your wonderful outfits somewhere, I have been super busy since we got back from Disney World and have been mostly looking, but did note that I hadn't seen anything from you (I love your outfits). Congrats on baby #4!!! I can't wait to see the wonderful creations you come up with for a new little one.



oh thank you. I have to finish a few outfits this weekend for sure!!!

Lori


----------



## Shannalee724

If I forgot anyone, I am soooooo sorry!!  Sometimes, I think I grab the quote and I don't.  I know I have asked before, but has anyone seen any yellow dot lately at the local stores?  I think I found some at JoAnn online and I am going to ask them to order it.  Any other suggestions??

So, we are hot waterless for at least a week!  Ugh, I hate cold showers.  We have a leak in the slab and have to wait until the people come out and locate it for us.  My husband jackhammered the floor where he thought it was, but no luck!  At least I get a bathroom remodel out of it!

I am missing the sisters dresses.  I think the girls look so cute together.  How sweet!  I love the picture in the back as well.



Jennia said:


> Yep, I'm double posting! This is my first pieced together applique (apart from some hand quilting I did years ago). The dress was finished almost a month ago, but I've been super slow at getting dd to try things on for me. Plus we've all been sick here, and I didn't want her blowing snot all over it.



I really love this!!!!!!!



VBAndrea said:


>




WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!  



2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?  This is going to be a Holiday set.  The faric is the YUMMIEST MM corduroy!  I didn't know these prints were in cord.  They are so soft that I kept petting them as I was waiting to get them cut.  (I posted this on FB too, so disregard if you've already seen it  )



I can't wait to see this finished!!  I love the combinations in the small portion you posted.



eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!!
> Lori



I know I already posted a message to you, but thought I would say congrats here too!!!  Hope the morning sickness and fatigue ends soon!!




busy mommy said:


>



How very cute!!!  I like the zebra and pink together.


----------



## tricia

busy mommy said:


> I have a problem.  We are going to the zoo this weekend.  I looked in Maddie's closet and she had nothing to wear.  Luckily, I had some leftover zebra print to make something.  Is my sickness going to continue to get worse?  At least Maddie will be cute everywhere we go.



Awesome outfit.  and I think Maddie would be cute even in just rags.  She is such a little sweetheart.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Congratulations!  WOOHOO!
> 
> ANd check out my ticker!



whoo hoo on the ticker, mine is moving too fast.

Oh, and congratulations Lori!!!


----------



## tricia

HELP

I, of course, learned how to applique with Heather's awesome tutorial.  I am running into a problem today.  I am out of the Sulky Iron on Stabilizer and cannot get any in town (of any Sulky stabilizers).  I have this stabilizer that is not iron on here and wanted to know how to do this.  Do I just pin it on really well, or do I need to get some spray adhesive, or what???  I am so not good at improvising.


----------



## Tweevil

Guys,
I need your help.  I know NOTHING about AG dolls - just that my neice wants one.  I was going to do the like me doll but I am not sure what skin color to get.  Sammie is American Indian (& our local NL Princess) and I was torn between the Indian doll and the like me doll.
Which one would you get?  If I get the like me doll which color would you get?  My PC isn't the newest so the colors distort on the screen.

Thanks for your help, I am really proud of her and want to get her a doll for Christmas and you guys are the AG experts if I ever knew any.  

I have never posted pics so if I flub this up I am sorry....
Isn't she beautiful?  She made her whole regalia on her own - beading and all.  And my sister has 3 beautiful girls that are all involved in their tribe activities.  I am proud of them.


----------



## emcreative

Can anyone tell me why Igor is now sewing with almost all Bobbin thread...and how to make it stop?


----------



## Tweevil

tricia said:


> HELP
> 
> I, of course, learned how to applique with Heather's awesome tutorial.  I am running into a problem today.  I am out of the Sulky Iron on Stabilizer and cannot get any in town (of any Sulky stabilizers).  I have this stabilizer that is not iron on here and wanted to know how to do this.  Do I just pin it on really well, or do I need to get some spray adhesive, or what???  I am so not good at improvising.



Can you use a glue stick?  I read on here somewhere or one of the links that a glue stick can be used to hold down the fabric.  Then again... I know almost nothing  about free handed emb.  

But, it may work if you are in a pinch...


----------



## snubie

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your help.  I know NOTHING about AG dolls - just that my neice wants one.  I was going to do the like me doll but I am not sure what skin color to get.  Sammie is American Indian (& our local NL Princess) and I was torn between the Indian doll and the like me doll.
> Which one would you get?  If I get the like me doll which color would you get?  My PC isn't the newest so the colors distort on the screen.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I am really proud of her and want to get her a doll for Christmas and you guys are the AG experts if I ever knew any.
> 
> I have never posted pics so if I flub this up I am sorry....
> Isn't she beautiful?  She made her whole regalia on her own - beading and all.  And my sister has 3 beautiful girls that are all involved in their tribe activities.  I am proud of them.


I can't help with the AG doll but I wanted to say that she is a very beautiful girl.  She is an amazing artisan as well, her regalia is gorgeous.



emcreative said:


> Can anyone tell me why Igor is now sewing with almost all Bobbin thread...and how to make it stop?



Check the tension.  The upper tension might be too high?  And also check to make sure the top thread is not tangled somewhere.


----------



## Tweevil

emcreative said:


> Can anyone tell me why Igor is now sewing with almost all Bobbin thread...and how to make it stop?



Is your top tension too tight?  That would pull the bobbin thread up or cause the bobbin to spin in the cases - there is a little metal thingy in there that stops it from spinning - well at least on my old machine.

Mom who was a seamstress in a factory her whole life says sometimes if the bobbin is too shallow they used to take a piece of cardstock, trace the bobbin, put a hole in in and put it under the bobbin so it tightens it up.  Now that's on commercial machines but she's on the phone with me so I asked her.   My futura does it and she did the paper thing and it worked wonderfully.  I don't have a clue but that is from Mom....  HTH


----------



## emcreative

I've done the following more than once and no luck:

1. Rethread the machine
2.  Clean out the bobbin case area
3.  Use a different thread
4.  Lower the tension (even to as low as it will go)

Any other ideas?


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> I've done the following more than once and no luck:
> 
> 1. Rethread the machine
> 2.  Clean out the bobbin case area
> 3.  Use a different thread
> 4.  Lower the tension (even to as low as it will go)
> 
> Any other ideas?



Are you using the same top thread as bobbin thread?  I don't have a brother, but my machine sometimes gets fussy about that, if the threads aren't exactly the same weight.


----------



## Tweevil

emcreative said:


> I've done the following more than once and no luck:
> 
> 1. Rethread the machine
> 2.  Clean out the bobbin case area
> 3.  Use a different thread
> 4.  Lower the tension (even to as low as it will go)
> 
> Any other ideas?



I was thinking about this when washing dishes....
I have the futura and I use the little net thing that goes over the thread.  I didn't do it once and the thread gathered on the underside of the fabric.  Is that what is happening to you?  If I don't use the net to hold the thread on the spool when I am trying to use it at full tilt it makes the thread go wild on the underside of the fabric.  Do you have those or was it recommended on your machine to?  It took me a few hours and cussing to figure it out but I always use this now.  HTH


----------



## emcreative

tricia said:


> Are you using the same top thread as bobbin thread?  I don't have a brother, but my machine sometimes gets fussy about that, if the threads aren't exactly the same weight.




The bobbin thread is brother bobbin thread and the top is Metro thread.  I have never had this problem before


----------



## emcreative

Tweevil said:


> I was thinking about this when washing dishes....
> I have the futura and I use the little net thing that goes over the thread.  I didn't do it once and the thread gathered on the underside of the fabric.  Is that what is happening to you?  If I don't use the net to hold the thread on the spool when I am trying to use it at full tilt it makes the thread go wild on the underside of the fabric.  Do you have those or was it recommended on your machine to?  It took me a few hours and cussing to figure it out but I always use this now.  HTH




The actually neatness of the stitching looks good..see I thought the same thing, that I would have a birdsnest underneath when it first did his...but it's neat. Just wrong, lol.


----------



## Shannalee724

tricia said:


> HELP
> 
> I, of course, learned how to applique with Heather's awesome tutorial.  I am running into a problem today.  I am out of the Sulky Iron on Stabilizer and cannot get any in town (of any Sulky stabilizers).  I have this stabilizer that is not iron on here and wanted to know how to do this.  Do I just pin it on really well, or do I need to get some spray adhesive, or what???  I am so not good at improvising.




I use the pin on stabilizer all the time with no problems.  I just buy the stitch and tear and cut a piece larger than my applique.  Large enough that the pins really don't get in my way when I manuver the garment.  I put one pin in each corner.  HTH


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

You may have already done this but does your manual have a trouble shooting section?  

I don't have a Brother machine so I'm sorry I don't have any better ideas.

Here is some pixie dust to help get things worked out. . .


----------



## tricia

Tweevil said:


> Can you use a glue stick?  I read on here somewhere or one of the links that a glue stick can be used to hold down the fabric.  Then again... I know almost nothing  about free handed emb.
> 
> But, it may work if you are in a pinch...



Thanks for the suggestion, I was a little afraid that might gum up my needle.



Shannalee724 said:


> I use the pin on stabilizer all the time with no problems.  I just buy the stitch and tear and cut a piece larger than my applique.  Large enough that the pins really don't get in my way when I manuver the garment.  I put one pin in each corner.  HTH



I think I will just try this.  One of the things I have to applique is very simple, just the outside of a pumpkin.  I think I will try that first before trying the spider and his 8, count them, 8 long skinny legs. (and I have 6 spiders to do, that was an awful lot of cutting last night.)


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your help.  I know NOTHING about AG dolls - just that my neice wants one.  I was going to do the like me doll but I am not sure what skin color to get.  Sammie is American Indian (& our local NL Princess) and I was torn between the Indian doll and the like me doll.
> Which one would you get?  If I get the like me doll which color would you get?  My PC isn't the newest so the colors distort on the screen.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I am really proud of her and want to get her a doll for Christmas and you guys are the AG experts if I ever knew any.
> 
> I have never posted pics so if I flub this up I am sorry....
> Isn't she beautiful?  She made her whole regalia on her own - beading and all.  And my sister has 3 beautiful girls that are all involved in their tribe activities.  I am proud of them.



Where do they live?  Our dresses are the same cut (but our tribe doesn't use the ribbon work on dresses often).


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> BETH clean out your PM's!!!



I did, sorry!


----------



## MouseTriper

I AM PATHETIC...HELP!!!

Okay I need some major help!!!  I am trying to machine embroider two shirts for a friend of mine and I have already RUINED one shirt and broken two needles!!!!  I have the Brother PE-750D and I am using embroidery needles size 90/14???  Is this all wrong??  I am using stabilizer (kinda stiff stuff)...can't remember what kind it is...any ideas????

(To my friend...I am sending you an email)!!!!


----------



## mickimousemama

Hey guys can anyone tell me where to shorten the Vida to make it like a shirt rather than a dress?

Thanks!!

~Micki


----------



## mirandag819

MouseTriper said:


> I AM PATHETIC...HELP!!!
> 
> Okay I need some major help!!!  I am trying to machine embroider two shirts for a friend of mine and I have already RUINED one shirt and broken two needles!!!!  I have the Brother PE-750D and I am using embroidery needles size 90/14???  Is this all wrong??  I am using stabilizer (kinda stiff stuff)...can't remember what kind it is...any ideas????
> 
> (To my friend...I am sending you an email)!!!!




If I use anything other then a ball-point embroidery needle on a t-shirt it doesn't work, jams, needle breaks, ect. Is your needle ball point?


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> I've done the following more than once and no luck:
> 
> 1. Rethread the machine
> 2.  Clean out the bobbin case area
> 3.  Use a different thread
> 4.  Lower the tension (even to as low as it will go)
> 
> Any other ideas?



Marah that is what happened to me with any other bobbin thread other then brother or pre-wounds. If you definatly have a brother bobbin in, that is odd, but maybe you could try a prewound bobbin?


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Marah that is what happened to me with any other bobbin thread other then brother or pre-wounds. If you definatly have a brother bobbin in, that is odd, but maybe you could try a prewound bobbin?



Anyone have a good source for prewound bobbins online?  here I can only get cotton prewounds for my machine, which is why I was tryign to wind them myself.


----------



## MouseTriper

mirandag819 said:


> If I use anything other then a ball-point embroidery needle on a t-shirt it doesn't work, jams, needle breaks, ect. Is your needle ball point?


Hmmm.......LOL...how do I tell?? (That is probably a lame question, huh????)


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mirandag819 said:


> If I use anything other then a ball-point embroidery needle on a t-shirt it doesn't work, jams, needle breaks, ect. Is your needle ball point?





MouseTriper said:


> Hmmm.......LOL...how do I tell?? (That is probably a lame question, huh????)



I think the only way to tell is to read the package it came in. That sounds like a big needle for a t-shirt too.

Singer needles are color coded as well.  I like to use yellow banded ball point needles. Size 80/11  but I have a singer machine.


----------



## churchpilot

emcreative said:


> I've done the following more than once and no luck:
> 
> 1. Rethread the machine
> 2.  Clean out the bobbin case area
> 3.  Use a different thread
> 4.  Lower the tension (even to as low as it will go)
> 
> Any other ideas?



Your bobbin casing has a tiny screw on it and it may need to be adjusted too.  Brother machines are notorious for needing this adjustment.  The newer higher end embroidery machines now come with two bobbin casings--one for embroidery (tighter) and one for regular sewing.  If it is pulling the bobbin thread to the top during embroidery, tighten the screw about 1/2 turn.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jham

What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!! 

I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.  

Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):

The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue. 











I'm making Lily a simply sweet to be worn like this without a top underneath (Cinderella's pink dress) and I can't decide if I should make this size bodice and have room to grow or make it a size down so it fits better for this trip.  It is for her to wear to BBB.  Any suggestions?  I need to make up my mind!


----------



## ncmomof2

jham said:


> What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!!
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.
> 
> Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):
> 
> The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Lily a simply sweet to be worn like this without a top underneath (Cinderella's pink dress) and I can't decide if I should make this size bodice and have room to grow or make it a size down so it fits better for this trip.  It is for her to wear to BBB.  Any suggestions?  I need to make up my mind!




Adorable!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Anyone have a good source for prewound bobbins online?  here I can only get cotton prewounds for my machine, which is why I was tryign to wind them myself.



Do you have a Joann's I don't know what they are now that I think about it, but the little pack on the notions wall (it is like 20 of them maybe, 10 white 10 black) work just fine on my Brother PE700II.... I don't still have the packaging or I would be more specific.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Do you have a Joann's I don't know what they are now that I think about it, but the little pack on the notions wall (it is like 20 of them maybe, 10 white 10 black) work just fine on my Brother PE700II.... I don't still have the packaging or I would be more specific.



At mine all embroidery machines, etc, are actually carried and sold there by "Viking Sewing Shop"...which has decided not to carry any more of the class 15 bobbins.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jham said:


> What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!!
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.
> 
> Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):
> 
> The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Lily a simply sweet to be worn like this without a top underneath (Cinderella's pink dress) and I can't decide if I should make this size bodice and have room to grow or make it a size down so it fits better for this trip.  It is for her to wear to BBB.  Any suggestions?  I need to make up my mind!


This is adorable!  I love the carriage.  I think if the weather is cool and she may need to wear a shirt under the simply sweet then I would go with the larger size but if you don't think that you will need to add a shirt and you aren't worried about her growing out of it than go with the smaller more fitted version.
Personally I would go with a little bigger.


----------



## grumpyvet

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your help.  I know NOTHING about AG dolls - just that my neice wants one.  I was going to do the like me doll but I am not sure what skin color to get.  Sammie is American Indian (& our local NL Princess) and I was torn between the Indian doll and the like me doll.
> Which one would you get?  If I get the like me doll which color would you get?  My PC isn't the newest so the colors distort on the screen.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I am really proud of her and want to get her a doll for Christmas and you guys are the AG experts if I ever knew any.
> 
> I have never posted pics so if I flub this up I am sorry....
> Isn't she beautiful?  She made her whole regalia on her own - beading and all.  And my sister has 3 beautiful girls that are all involved in their tribe activities.  I am proud of them.



Hello!!  I am a regular lurker on this thread and there has never been a question that I felt that I had enough knowledge to even join in!!  My DD and I went to the  American Girl store in LA this summer and spent quite some time looking at all of the dolls.
 Kaya, the indian doll is beautiful.  My dd was trying to decide between that one and Josefina...and my mom wanted to buy Josefina.  Sp. since mom was buying, we came home with Josefina!!!  (my dd is blonde with blue eyes, and had no desire for a just like me doll)

  If going for a Just Like Me doll, I think the medium skin doll would be the way to go.

  I'd suggest that you request a catalog.  You will get a better feel for the dolls that way.

 She looks beautiful in her dress, I bet she would love Kaya!!  Since the dolls are so expensive....is there a way to feel her out about which one she wants?

Good luck choosing.


----------



## VBAndrea

jham said:


> What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!!
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.
> 
> Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):
> 
> The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Lily a simply sweet to be worn like this without a top underneath (Cinderella's pink dress) and I can't decide if I should make this size bodice and have room to grow or make it a size down so it fits better for this trip.  It is for her to wear to BBB.  Any suggestions?  I need to make up my mind!



That is so pretty!  Heather's design looks gorgeous on it as well.

For Lily my advice would be to do the larger size bodice and put elastic in under the arms like you do for a Vida.  That will cinch it up a bit so it doesn't look too big, but also provide some growing room.


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



Congratulations!



jham said:


> What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!!
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.
> 
> Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):
> 
> The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Lily a simply sweet to be worn like this without a top underneath (Cinderella's pink dress) and I can't decide if I should make this size bodice and have room to grow or make it a size down so it fits better for this trip.  It is for her to wear to BBB.  Any suggestions?  I need to make up my mind!





VBAndrea said:


> That is so pretty!  Heather's design looks gorgeous on it as well.
> 
> For Lily my advice would be to do the larger size bodice and put elastic in under the arms like you do for a Vida.  That will cinch it up a bit so it doesn't look too big, but also provide some growing room.



SUPER cute dress!  AND, I was going to suggest the same thing - bigger bodice and add elastic under the arms.


----------



## tricia

jham said:


> What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!!
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.
> 
> Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):
> 
> The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Lily a simply sweet to be worn like this without a top underneath (Cinderella's pink dress) and I can't decide if I should make this size bodice and have room to grow or make it a size down so it fits better for this trip.  It is for her to wear to BBB.  Any suggestions?  I need to make up my mind!



Very pretty dress, and that carriage design is great.


----------



## eeyore3847

MouseTriper said:


> I AM PATHETIC...HELP!!!
> 
> Okay I need some major help!!!  I am trying to machine embroider two shirts for a friend of mine and I have already RUINED one shirt and broken two needles!!!!  I have the Brother PE-750D and I am using embroidery needles size 90/14???  Is this all wrong??  I am using stabilizer (kinda stiff stuff)...can't remember what kind it is...any ideas????
> 
> (To my friend...I am sending you an email)!!!!



I think it is your neeedle... are you using emb. machine needles or a ball point or a stretch needle? heavy ones leave holes in my shirts I do


----------



## Mirb1214

jham said:


>



I LOVE THIS!  I might have to case this for a future trip.  I THINK I'm finished sewing for our trip coming up in 19 days!  I do have red and pink Minnie Dot that I'm REALLY wanting to do something w/ but I just haven't decided yet.


----------



## gulf breeze

http://www.discountembroiderysupply...roduct_info&cPath=2_22_53_57&products_id=3919  This is where I get all my bobbins from. I have a Brother 8500D and these are all that I use unless I need to match colors for some reason. I never use sticky stabilizer, I use what ever the brand is from Hancocks, 2 layers. I almost never hoop my project, I hoop the stabilizer then pin my shirt or whatever on that. My machine hates the med. weight stabilizer from Wal-Mart but I do like their H20 water soluble for FSL (free standing lace). Those of you having troubles with t-shirts do you put a layer of vilene (a thin water soluable stabilizer) on top of the shirt?  Don't use the H20 on top, it's to thick. 
I do not recomend messing with the screw on your bobbin. Is your thread coming off the spool easily? What type of thread are you using? I really like Mederia   http://www.allstitch.net/department/sort-polyester-40-spools-color-card-order-10192.cfm  they also carry the NEBS bobbins. Didn't mean to wright a book   In case anyone was wondering, I've been embroidering for 5 or so years. And sewing for more years than I care to admit


----------



## mom2rtk

Well, I'm just popping up for a gulp of air, then back to the work sewing. We leave a week from today, and I still have TONS to do. 

I am managing to finish some customs for Katie in between other projects. This is the first one done. It is a 3 piece set, so she can wear just the halter and skirt if it's hot, or add the peasant top if it's cooler (like for school on Halloween).

I don't applique, but was lucky enough to hook up with Shannon (Revrob) to do that part for me. I think you will agree she did a STUNNING job! And she deserves great praise for not running the opposite direction from my countless questions and requests!

I hope to have pictures of the others soon!

THANK YOU SHANNON!


----------



## karamat

eeyore3847 said:


> well, i have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting baby #4 next april! Woo hoo!! So i have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though i am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much i do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully i can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> so there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



congrats!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Jennia said:


> Yep, I'm double posting! This is my first pieced together applique (apart from some hand quilting I did years ago). The dress was finished almost a month ago, but I've been super slow at getting dd to try things on for me. Plus we've all been sick here, and I didn't want her blowing snot all over it.


So cute!




VBAndrea said:


> Front of Dress (I made the front panel larger to accomodate the length of the cat as I thought that was easier than resizing what I wanted to do for the applique ~ so the bottom panel on the front is very small):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the applique so you can see all my mistakes.  The only thing I really don't like (other than the mistakes) is that the cats front legs don't show up well since the thread color closely matches the fabric used.  The little stuffed heart on the cat's collar is removeable for washing (it's just looped onto a button):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG HUGE THANKS to LisaZoe and Stephres as their tutorials were beyond awesome -- I incorporated bits of both of them.  And of course Heather as well for the applique tute.
> 
> I already received three compliments on the dress from just dropping my daughter off at school this morning, one being from her teacher who sews and sews well enough that she makes wedding dresses!


Love this!!  Great applique!!


NaeNae said:


> Please pray for DGD3, Araeyah.  She is having surgery today to put tubes back in both ears, her tonsils and part of her adenoids removed.  They can only take part of her adenoids out or she would have an open cleft palette.  She has a submucus cleft palette and the only thing closing it is her adenoides.  She fights like H*LL when she comes out of anesthesia.  DD, GoofyG, is not looking forward to that part.


Poor peanut, hope she's feeling better soon.


2cutekidz said:


> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?  This is going to be a Holiday set.  The faric is the YUMMIEST MM corduroy!  I didn't know these prints were in cord.  They are so soft that I kept petting them as I was waiting to get them cut.  (I posted this on FB too, so disregard if you've already seen it  )


That is going to be so gorgeous!!  I'm jealous, I love, love, love that fabric, but DD won't touch it.  She is apparently convinced that cordouroy is of the devil and will have nothing to do with it; and have you seen all the cute cord this year?  Ugh...


eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori


How exciting!!!!!!!!! That is awesome news


MinnieVanMom said:


> It is official friends.  I left work today at 1:10 and I am off for the season.


Yeah!!  Now what are ya going to do?  I know- You're going to Disney World!!!


TinkerbelleMom said:


> I just found a pic of the deco capris I want to wear...don't you think this will work?  I just might CASE the Minnie dot Patricia idea, it's a good one.  DH still says not going in full costume is a cop-out.  He's not going, but even if he was, he wouldnt want to be in costume!


Those are awesome!!  You have to wear them!!



busy mommy said:


> I have a problem.  We are going to the zoo this weekend.  I looked in Maddie's closet and she had nothing to wear.  Luckily, I had some leftover zebra print to make something.  Is my sickness going to continue to get worse?  At least Maddie will be cute everywhere we go.


I really love this, so cute- love the zebra combo!


VBAndrea said:


> I saw that at Hancock's and was really disappointed that it has pink in it -- I have to coordinate for a ds as well.  I have a feeling if I want any Mickey or Minnie Christmas fabric I'll be purchasing it off an auction site.
> 
> 
> I have now started work on my dd's Cars dress for DHS.  I tried appliqueing a cutout of Lightning McQueen from the fabric and let's just say it's either way too detailed for a beginner like me or appliqueing with a fever isn't a good idea.  I may try something different or may just forget about appliqueing that dress altogether.  The predone Cars appliques that Joanne's sells are sadly too big otherwise I might go that route.  I also got my fabric paint in the mail so may try embellishing a piece of the Cars fabric with paint and then just appliqueing the edges.  I can't work on it until the kids are at school as all their trip clothes will be surprises.  Hopefully by the end of the week the dress will be done.  It's a stripwork skirt and all 30 pieces of the stripwork are cut out so I'm off to a good start.



Two things; #1, the problem isn't your ability to applique, it's definitely the fever; when you feel better you'll do great!  #2. Joann's has a green and red striped Mickey and friends Christmas pattern that isn't girl specific; I'm using it on coordinating outfits for DD and DS to meet Santa.



Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your help.  I know NOTHING about AG dolls - just that my neice wants one.  I was going to do the like me doll but I am not sure what skin color to get.  Sammie is American Indian (& our local NL Princess) and I was torn between the Indian doll and the like me doll.
> Which one would you get?  If I get the like me doll which color would you get?  My PC isn't the newest so the colors distort on the screen.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I am really proud of her and want to get her a doll for Christmas and you guys are the AG experts if I ever knew any.
> 
> I have never posted pics so if I flub this up I am sorry....
> Isn't she beautiful?  She made her whole regalia on her own - beading and all.  And my sister has 3 beautiful girls that are all involved in their tribe activities.  I am proud of them.


She is absolutely beautiful; and so talented; I think she'd probably love Kaya; and of course the historical dolls are also meant to be played with and have their hair done and their outfits changed and all; DD's favorite is Kit and she and the doll always match.  But I also think the doll with medium skin, textured dark brown hair and brown eyes is similar looking too if she wants a more "modern" looking doll.  I think it's very sweet of you to get one of these for her- she'll love her!



jham said:


> What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!!
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.
> 
> Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):
> 
> The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Lily a simply sweet to be worn like this without a top underneath (Cinderella's pink dress) and I can't decide if I should make this size bodice and have room to grow or make it a size down so it fits better for this trip.  It is for her to wear to BBB.  Any suggestions?  I need to make up my mind!


Oh gosh, that is soooooo cute!!  I think, especially if you're doing the elastic, the bigger size will probably work well; I'd also consider doing ties instead of elastic for the straps, that way they're more adjustable, too.


mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm just popping up for a gulp of air, then back to the work sewing. We leave a week from today, and I still have TONS to do.
> 
> I am managing to finish some customs for Katie in between other projects. This is the first one done. It is a 3 piece set, so she can wear just the halter and skirt if it's hot, or add the peasant top if it's cooler (like for school on Halloween).
> 
> I don't applique, but was lucky enough to hook up with Shannon (Revrob) to do that part for me. I think you will agree she did a STUNNING job! And she deserves great praise for not running the opposite direction from my countless questions and requests!
> 
> I hope to have pictures of the others soon!
> 
> THANK YOU SHANNON!



So gorgeous!!!  Great job both you and Shannon!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your help.  I know NOTHING about AG dolls - just that my neice wants one.  I was going to do the like me doll but I am not sure what skin color to get.  Sammie is American Indian (& our local NL Princess) and I was torn between the Indian doll and the like me doll.
> Which one would you get?  If I get the like me doll which color would you get?  My PC isn't the newest so the colors distort on the screen.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I am really proud of her and want to get her a doll for Christmas and you guys are the AG experts if I ever knew any.
> 
> I have never posted pics so if I flub this up I am sorry....
> Isn't she beautiful?  She made her whole regalia on her own - beading and all.  And my sister has 3 beautiful girls that are all involved in their tribe activities.  I am proud of them.



Your neice is beautiful!  You should be very proud of her 

I'd go with Kaya or Josafina.  The catalog doesn't have all of the Just Like You dolls listed.  If you go with a JLY doll try these...

Medium skin, textured dark brown hair, brown eyes

http://store.americangirl.com/agsho...P/webTemplateId/3/uniqueId/86/saleGroupId/127

Medium skin, curly dark brown hair, hazel eyes

http://store.americangirl.com/agsho...P/webTemplateId/3/uniqueId/86/saleGroupId/127

Medium skin, brown layered hair, brown eyes

http://store.americangirl.com/agsho...P/webTemplateId/3/uniqueId/86/saleGroupId/127

For AG fans - they have some new JLY dolls that just came out!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jham said:


> What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!!
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.
> 
> Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):
> 
> The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Lily a simply sweet to be worn like this without a top underneath (Cinderella's pink dress) and I can't decide if I should make this size bodice and have room to grow or make it a size down so it fits better for this trip.  It is for her to wear to BBB.  Any suggestions?  I need to make up my mind!



OMG Is that really Liky?  She looks so grown up!  Where the little baby go?  I love that dress!



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm just popping up for a gulp of air, then back to the work sewing. We leave a week from today, and I still have TONS to do.



This is really cute!

Okay all.  Signing off.  Look at my ticker!  I hope to give some updates from the World as we will actually have a puter with us this time!  See you all soon!


----------



## jham

Sorry I lost the quote, but on the AG doll for your neice, I would recommend Kaya.  She has all the wonderful Native American accessories and clothing.  I want her for myself though so I may be a little biased.  Her teepee is the coolest!



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm just popping up for a gulp of air, then back to the work sewing. We leave a week from today, and I still have TONS to do.
> 
> I am managing to finish some customs for Katie in between other projects. This is the first one done. It is a 3 piece set, so she can wear just the halter and skirt if it's hot, or add the peasant top if it's cooler (like for school on Halloween).
> 
> I don't applique, but was lucky enough to hook up with Shannon (Revrob) to do that part for me. I think you will agree she did a STUNNING job! And she deserves great praise for not running the opposite direction from my countless questions and requests!
> 
> I hope to have pictures of the others soon!
> 
> THANK YOU SHANNON!



So cute!  I love the Minnie witch!  She is darling!  I just finished a skirt for DD12 in that fabric you used for the peasant top.  Love that fabric!



mommyof2princesses said:


> OMG Is that really Liky?  She looks so grown up!  Where the little baby go?  I love that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> This is really cute!
> 
> Okay all.  Signing off.  Look at my ticker!  I hope to give some updates from the World as we will actually have a puter with us this time!  See you all soon!



Have fun!  Post some photos along the way if you get a chance!  I love vicarious trips!


----------



## MouseTriper

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I think the only way to tell is to read the package it came in. That sounds like a big needle for a t-shirt too.
> 
> Singer needles are color coded as well.  I like to use yellow banded ball point needles. Size 80/11  but I have a singer machine.


Okay, I just figured out that I was using an actual "embroidery" needle and not a ball point...YIKES!!!



jham said:


> What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!!
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.
> 
> Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):
> 
> The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Lily a simply sweet to be worn like this without a top underneath (Cinderella's pink dress) and I can't decide if I should make this size bodice and have room to grow or make it a size down so it fits better for this trip.  It is for her to wear to BBB.  Any suggestions?  I need to make up my mind!


OMG that is ADORABLE!!!  You do an AMAZING job!!!!!!  (I am afraid to send you what I made now.....) Sent you a PM!!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> I think it is your neeedle... are you using emb. machine needles or a ball point or a stretch needle? heavy ones leave holes in my shirts I do


oh my gosh, I was staring right at the package which says on the top in BIG letters EMBROIDERY ...and novice me, just thought it said that because it was for an "embroidery" machine.  Gulp...!!!  Now I need to go find some "Ball Point" needles.  



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm just popping up for a gulp of air, then back to the work sewing. We leave a week from today, and I still have TONS to do.
> 
> I am managing to finish some customs for Katie in between other projects. This is the first one done. It is a 3 piece set, so she can wear just the halter and skirt if it's hot, or add the peasant top if it's cooler (like for school on Halloween).
> 
> I don't applique, but was lucky enough to hook up with Shannon (Revrob) to do that part for me. I think you will agree she did a STUNNING job! And she deserves great praise for not running the opposite direction from my countless questions and requests!
> 
> I hope to have pictures of the others soon!
> 
> THANK YOU SHANNON!


Awww that is so cute!!!


----------



## emcreative

I stopped it from pulling the bobbin thread when it satin stitched...and then after about 15 minutes it "ate" my fabric~

Now I started something new, and it's pulling the bobbin thread again.

Igor hates me.


----------



## tadamom

I know there is a thread on the Families Board for this but I asked this week to see if someone could send 4 postcards to my kids & DN and DN before our trip but I haven't had anyone pm yet to say they will do it....so I thought I would put it here as well.

We leave for the World on October 7.....is there anyone here that will be there before us that could be a Fairy Godmailer for my and the 4 kids?  I would really appreciate it!  

I would also be willing to be a Fairy Godmailer for several going after me!


----------



## anggye

I haven't really had a chance to work on anytthing. I have been packing our house, basically by myself because my husband's been on call constantly. We were supposed to move today but we walked in and the previous occupant didn't clean things, so I got to do that too. My sister in law was basically sent home to die, she's going through liver and kidney failure. And we don't have much time left before our trip and I'm not finished sewing. I am ready to break down and have a meltdown!!
I was able to finish DD5 halloween costume. I was happy with how it turned out. I just need to tweak it a little before DL halloween party. I have 1 more costume left. YAY!!!


----------



## anggye

jham said:


> What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!!
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.
> 
> Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):
> 
> The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this outfit. My youngest would never take it off!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tweevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> I need your help.  I know NOTHING about AG dolls - just that my neice wants one.  I was going to do the like me doll but I am not sure what skin color to get.  Sammie is American Indian (& our local NL Princess) and I was torn between the Indian doll and the like me doll.
> Which one would you get?  If I get the like me doll which color would you get?  My PC isn't the newest so the colors distort on the screen.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I am really proud of her and want to get her a doll for Christmas and you guys are the AG experts if I ever knew any.
> 
> I have never posted pics so if I flub this up I am sorry....
> Isn't she beautiful?  She made her whole regalia on her own - beading and all.  And my sister has 3 beautiful girls that are all involved in their tribe activities.  I am proud of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say go with Kaya, she really is beautiful, just like your niece.
> 
> 
> 2cutekidz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want a Sneak Peek?  This is going to be a Holiday set.  The faric is the YUMMIEST MM corduroy!  I didn't know these prints were in cord.  They are so soft that I kept petting them as I was waiting to get them cut.  (I posted this on FB too, so disregard if you've already seen it  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this, I can't wait to see the outfit in entirety!!
> 
> 
> busy mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have been working on for the past few days.  Now that all of our activities have started back, I don't have much time to sew.  I am so glad these patterns are so easy.  Here are Abbie and Maddie.  I really do have a little boy, too.  I am going to be making him some shirts and promise to post a picture of soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I want those customs for our trip!! I love them!!
> 
> This is my first multi-quote, and I actually figured out how to do it!!
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm just popping up for a gulp of air, then back to the work sewing. We leave a week from today, and I still have TONS to do.
> 
> I am managing to finish some customs for Katie in between other projects. This is the first one done. It is a 3 piece set, so she can wear just the halter and skirt if it's hot, or add the peasant top if it's cooler (like for school on Halloween).
> 
> I don't applique, but was lucky enough to hook up with Shannon (Revrob) to do that part for me. I think you will agree she did a STUNNING job! And she deserves great praise for not running the opposite direction from my countless questions and requests!
> 
> I hope to have pictures of the others soon!
> 
> THANK YOU SHANNON!



That looks great!  Shannon does do great applique.  You two working together would make quite a team!



ireland_nicole said:


> Two things; #1, the problem isn't your ability to applique, it's definitely the fever; when you feel better you'll do great!  #2. Joann's has a green and red striped Mickey and friends Christmas pattern that isn't girl specific; I'm using it on coordinating outfits for DD and DS to meet Santa.


I think it was a combo of the fever and my lack of talent.  It's not a huge piece and I think the details are causing the problem.  The funny thing is I went back yesterday and looked at it and it is hideous -- why oh why I kept continuing is beyond me -- that part I blame on the fever.  It's our 10th anniversary today and while I'm better, I'm still pretty sick   Not a fun way to celebrate.

Our Joann's didn't have any Mickey Christmas except for the one flannel print.  Grrrrr!   We have such crappy Joann's  here.  I have to go sometime in the upcoming week so I will check again.  They may just be slow at getting it in.  I was e-mailed a 50% off coupon for this week as well so I must go.






anggye said:


> I haven't really had a chance to work on anytthing. I have been packing our house, basically by myself because my husband's been on call constantly. We were supposed to move today but we walked in and the previous occupant didn't clean things, so I got to do that too. My sister in law was basically sent home to die, she's going through liver and kidney failure. And we don't have much time left before our trip and I'm not finished sewing. I am ready to break down and have a meltdown!!
> I was able to finish DD5 halloween costume. I was happy with how it turned out. I just need to tweak it a little before DL halloween party. I have 1 more costume left. YAY!!!



That is stunning!

Sorry about having to clean -- I've had both extremes.  My first house I bought was left unclean including cat hair everywhere that I had to masking tape along all the baseboards and wee on the toidies (yuck!).  Our next house we had built and that's the way to go!  Our house after that was left close to spotless (the previous owner had a cleaning service come in ).


I am so very sorry about your SIL

Goodness woman, you need to relax and just get done what you can and not stress about what you can't do.  It sounds like you have a million things on your plate right now.  Please don't overdo it and get some rest -- you don't need to get sick before your trip!


----------



## carrie6466

mommyof2princesses said:


> Okay all.  Signing off.  Look at my ticker!  I hope to give some updates from the World as we will actually have a puter with us this time!  See you all soon!




Have a great trip!


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm just popping up for a gulp of air, then back to the work sewing. We leave a week from today, and I still have TONS to do.
> 
> I am managing to finish some customs for Katie in between other projects. This is the first one done. It is a 3 piece set, so she can wear just the halter and skirt if it's hot, or add the peasant top if it's cooler (like for school on Halloween).
> 
> I don't applique, but was lucky enough to hook up with Shannon (Revrob) to do that part for me. I think you will agree she did a STUNNING job! And she deserves great praise for not running the opposite direction from my countless questions and requests!
> 
> I hope to have pictures of the others soon!
> 
> THANK YOU SHANNON!




This makes me giddy!  I LOVE how it turned out - you did such a fabulous job!  I know your daughter is going to get amazing attention in that outfit!




anggye said:


> I haven't really had a chance to work on anytthing. I have been packing our house, basically by myself because my husband's been on call constantly. We were supposed to move today but we walked in and the previous occupant didn't clean things, so I got to do that too. My sister in law was basically sent home to die, she's going through liver and kidney failure. And we don't have much time left before our trip and I'm not finished sewing. I am ready to break down and have a meltdown!!
> I was able to finish DD5 halloween costume. I was happy with how it turned out. I just need to tweak it a little before DL halloween party. I have 1 more costume left. YAY!!!



This turned out great - I'm sorry you're dealing with stress right now - but your trip will be great without customs.  Don't sweat it - if it doesn't happen, it's ok!


----------



## Mirb1214

emcreative said:


> I stopped it from pulling the bobbin thread when it satin stitched...and then after about 15 minutes it "ate" my fabric~
> 
> Now I started something new, and it's pulling the bobbin thread again.
> 
> Igor hates me.



I am SO sorry you are having so much trouble.  But, the silver lining for me is that I don't need an embroidery machine anytime soon!  I have NO patience AT ALL when it comes to stuff like this that doesn't work right and I don't know how to fix it.  I would already have it thrown in the floor!  I will stick to my "hand appliquing" for now!  I really do hope you get it figured out soon!


----------



## tricia

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm just popping up for a gulp of air, then back to the work sewing. We leave a week from today, and I still have TONS to do.
> 
> I am managing to finish some customs for Katie in between other projects. This is the first one done. It is a 3 piece set, so she can wear just the halter and skirt if it's hot, or add the peasant top if it's cooler (like for school on Halloween).
> 
> I don't applique, but was lucky enough to hook up with Shannon (Revrob) to do that part for me. I think you will agree she did a STUNNING job! And she deserves great praise for not running the opposite direction from my countless questions and requests!
> 
> I hope to have pictures of the others soon!
> 
> THANK YOU SHANNON!



Great job to both you and Shannon.  I have really been loving Orange lately, can't get enough of it.  (guess that is prob because Halloween is coming up soon)



tadamom said:


> I know there is a thread on the Families Board for this but I asked this week to see if someone could send 4 postcards to my kids & DN and DN before our trip but I haven't had anyone pm yet to say they will do it....so I thought I would put it here as well.
> 
> We leave for the World on October 7.....is there anyone here that will be there before us that could be a Fairy Godmailer for my and the 4 kids?  I would really appreciate it!
> 
> I would also be willing to be a Fairy Godmailer for several going after me!



I will be arriving at the world on Sept. 26th.  PM me if I can help.



anggye said:


> I haven't really had a chance to work on anytthing. I have been packing our house, basically by myself because my husband's been on call constantly. We were supposed to move today but we walked in and the previous occupant didn't clean things, so I got to do that too. My sister in law was basically sent home to die, she's going through liver and kidney failure. And we don't have much time left before our trip and I'm not finished sewing. I am ready to break down and have a meltdown!!
> I was able to finish DD5 halloween costume. I was happy with how it turned out. I just need to tweak it a little before DL halloween party. I have 1 more costume left. YAY!!!



That is so sad about you SIL.

Great costume.


----------



## rie'smom

anggye said:


> I haven't really had a chance to work on anytthing. I have been packing our house, basically by myself because my husband's been on call constantly. We were supposed to move today but we walked in and the previous occupant didn't clean things, so I got to do that too. My sister in law was basically sent home to die, she's going through liver and kidney failure. And we don't have much time left before our trip and I'm not finished sewing. I am ready to break down and have a meltdown!!
> I was able to finish DD5 halloween costume. I was happy with how it turned out. I just need to tweak it a little before DL halloween party. I have 1 more costume left. YAY!!!



You really do have a "full plate". Prayers for your SIL. I hope your life settles down. The Belle gown is gorgeous!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

VBAndrea said:


> Our Joann's didn't have any Mickey Christmas except for the one flannel print.  Grrrrr!   We have such crappy Joann's  here.  I have to go sometime in the upcoming week so I will check again.  They may just be slow at getting it in.  I was e-mailed a 50% off coupon for this week as well so I must go.



Did you shop at my local JoAnn's?  It's a crummy store too.  I went in looking for broadcloth, and they looked at me like I had 3 heads, and said if I didn't find it, it must be a special order item.  Yep, broadcloth.  So I decided to drive an extra 25 minutes to the next closest one, and it was such a well stocked, orderly store with competent employees, I thought I was in sewing heaven.  They had a whole section in the ribbon and trim area that was all Disney...but I put it down and walked away because I was there for costume supplies.  I got everything I needed in one trip, but I know I'll be back.  It's worth the extra time and gas not to be frustrated!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> This makes me giddy!  I LOVE how it turned out - you did such a fabulous job!  I know your daughter is going to get amazing attention in that outfit!



Thanks Shannon!  But it would have been pretty average without your Minnie! Can't wait for pics with Halloween Minnie in this!


----------



## jeniamt

Hey guys!  Been lurking some but haven't posted in awhile.  I was in a serious sewers block.  Plus with school starting and me going back to work I just haven't had much time for anything.  With our cruise only 62 days away, I need to seriously step up the sewing!!!

Missed you guys and hopefully will have something to post soon!

Jen


----------



## danicaw

Oh Wow you guys do nice work! 
All the halloween stuff is fantastic! 

I am hoping to be able to do some sewing tomorrow....at least get the pattern cut out.
But I had to share, I bought a pettiskirt last night!
Stumbled across them at Nordstrom for $28. 
They had a couple different brands, the one I got was the middle one. They had lots of colors.
It has a medium poof factor, I think - and isn't really thick/full enough to wear on its own... see thur a bit. But perfect for under things, which is what I want. 
The sizes are wonky on it... it claims to be a 4t-6x and my DD3 fits it perfectly.
Hubby looked at me like I was crazy when I brought it home last night... then I told him it was her "starter" pettiskirt. and he just shook his head. He will learn when he see's the whole ensemble . 
Now to get her to take it off and wear pants today


----------



## iteach7th

Two years ago I made autograph books for all the children on our trip.  I used a combination of autograph books that several people had shared.  Now it is time again - we leave in three weeks 
     I am looking for autograph book help again - all I want to do is  print the pages on cardstock with a printed cover then take down to Office Max and let them cut the pages in half and bind them.  Can anyone e-mail me their templates or share ideas???  susanlee33@yahoo.com
     I am sure this has been covered multiple times but the threads are huge and I can't find what I am looking for.  I still have a few files from earlier but want to put together a new look.  
Thanks ~


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Less than 48 hours and I am still sewing.  DH says I have more customs than we have days

I am going to make my incredibles shirt but it is a stretch knit.  Please I only have 1 shirt.  How do I make the shirt so it is gently stretched to hold the design and not rip out the knit?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your help.  I know NOTHING about AG dolls - just that my neice wants one.  I was going to do the like me doll but I am not sure what skin color to get.  Sammie is American Indian (& our local NL Princess) and I was torn between the Indian doll and the like me doll.
> Which one would you get?  If I get the like me doll which color would you get?  My PC isn't the newest so the colors distort on the screen.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I am really proud of her and want to get her a doll for Christmas and you guys are the AG experts if I ever knew any.
> 
> I have never posted pics so if I flub this up I am sorry....
> Isn't she beautiful?  She made her whole regalia on her own - beading and all.  And my sister has 3 beautiful girls that are all involved in their tribe activities.  I am proud of them.



What a beautiful young lady. Her regalia is just gorgeous as well. If you went with the Indian doll, she has a series of books to go with her story. I got Kirsta Julie for Xmas last year, hoping that her story would get Kirsta interested in reading. But it didn't work.  Why don't you ask her what she thinks is special about the American girl dolls. You might get your answer that way. She might want one for the themes, books or that you can get one to look like yourself.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Did you shop at my local JoAnn's?  It's a crummy store too.  I went in looking for broadcloth, and they looked at me like I had 3 heads, and said if I didn't find it, it must be a special order item.  Yep, broadcloth.  So I decided to drive an extra 25 minutes to the next closest one, and it was such a well stocked, orderly store with competent employees, I thought I was in sewing heaven.  They had a whole section in the ribbon and trim area that was all Disney...but I put it down and walked away because I was there for costume supplies.  I got everything I needed in one trip, but I know I'll be back.  It's worth the extra time and gas not to be frustrated!


We have two Joanne's and neither is awful, but neither is good.  They do have broadcloth!  They also have a good selection of calico cottons and if you're in the market for fleece it looks like a decent selection as well.  The closest one to my house is extremely understaffed and I've only been to the other store once so I don't know if it was a fluke or not, but the lady who cut the fabric would then proceed to the cash register to check out (i.e. she was the only one working!).  Neither store is particularly organized and neither has Disney ribbons  The Joann's in RI was fabulous -- huge, clean and organized.  It's now a 10 hour drive for me though so I'll have to stick to our local stores.



iteach7th said:


> Two years ago I made autograph books for all the children on our trip.  I used a combination of autograph books that several people had shared.  Now it is time again - we leave in three weeks
> I am looking for autograph book help again - all I want to do is  print the pages on cardstock with a printed cover then take down to Office Max and let them cut the pages in half and bind them.  Can anyone e-mail me their templates or share ideas???  susanlee33@yahoo.com
> I am sure this has been covered multiple times but the threads are huge and I can't find what I am looking for.  I still have a few files from earlier but want to put together a new look.
> Thanks ~


You need to go to the Disigns board and there are stickies posted with links to autograph pages.  Here are a couple of links I have saved, but the Disign board probably has a bunch more:
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/5978989/a06aa930/Natalies_DISigns.html
http://s345.photobucket.com/albums/p379/ljcollins_2008/Blank Autograph Pages/
http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd181/Chaos1Cent/?start=0




MinnieVanMom said:


> Less than 48 hours and I am still sewing.  DH says I have more customs than we have days
> 
> I am going to make my incredibles shirt but it is a stretch knit.  Please I only have 1 shirt.  How do I make the shirt so it is gently stretched to hold the design and not rip out the knit?


Aren't you supposed to have more customs than days at the park?  I think a good rule of thumb is at least two outfits per day -- perhaps more if weather might be an issue.  And sorry, I am clueless on embroidery so I'll be of no help.


----------



## ireland_nicole

anggye said:


> I haven't really had a chance to work on anytthing. I have been packing our house, basically by myself because my husband's been on call constantly. We were supposed to move today but we walked in and the previous occupant didn't clean things, so I got to do that too. My sister in law was basically sent home to die, she's going through liver and kidney failure. And we don't have much time left before our trip and I'm not finished sewing. I am ready to break down and have a meltdown!!
> I was able to finish DD5 halloween costume. I was happy with how it turned out. I just need to tweak it a little before DL halloween party. I have 1 more costume left. YAY!!!



Oh Honey, the outfit is beautiful; I'm so sorry for all you and your family are going through right now; I'm praying especially for your SIL.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Less than 48 hours and I am still sewing.  DH says I have more customs than we have days
> 
> I am going to make my incredibles shirt but it is a stretch knit.  Please I only have 1 shirt.  How do I make the shirt so it is gently stretched to hold the design and not rip out the knit?



Don't stretch the shirt!  If you do it will make the area around the design pucker. Put the iron on stabilizer behind it, then a thicker cut or tear away under that, or even float it under the hoop.  Make sure you use a ball point needle.  Don't forget to cross your fingers and click your heels three times... ow wait, that's something else


----------



## emcreative

Talk about a dream come true!

Some of you remember me posting this "dream" Princess Tiana dress a while ago that I made in Photoshop.  Crystal was kind enough to make this "dream" come true for me and my little Hannah!  (and she improved on the design, to boot- such amazing work!)

Hannah has started having problems with her asthma again, but NOTHING was going to stop her from putting this dress on today and taking some photos!

Get ready for way too many pictures of Hannah as the Frog Princess!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> talk about a dream come true!
> 
> Some of you remember me posting this "dream" princess tiana dress a while ago that i made in photoshop.  Crystal was kind enough to make this "dream" come true for me and my little hannah!  (and she improved on the design, to boot- such amazing work!)
> 
> hannah has started having problems with her asthma again, but nothing was going to stop her from putting this dress on today and taking some photos!
> 
> Get ready for way too many pictures of hannah as the frog princess!



awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## TinaLala

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your help.  I know NOTHING about AG dolls - just that my neice wants one.  I was going to do the like me doll but I am not sure what skin color to get.  Sammie is American Indian (& our local NL Princess) and I was torn between the Indian doll and the like me doll.
> Which one would you get?  If I get the like me doll which color would you get?  My PC isn't the newest so the colors distort on the screen.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I am really proud of her and want to get her a doll for Christmas and you guys are the AG experts if I ever knew any.
> 
> I have never posted pics so if I flub this up I am sorry....
> Isn't she beautiful?  She made her whole regalia on her own - beading and all.  And my sister has 3 beautiful girls that are all involved in their tribe activities.  I am proud of them.



I think your nice is lovely!  I can see why you are so proud of her!  We are 1/4 Indian - in fact my family didn't even know until we did a historic family tree.  Now my aunt is very involved and I can't for the life of me think of what tribe we're apart of, but I'll find out.  About the AG doll, I'd bring her to the store, but take a look at the Kaya doll - she has some beautiful pieces that go along with her. Dance dress, tepee, cradleboard and animals.  She's set in 1764.  Check out americangirl.com and click on her under the historic section.  Good luck!


----------



## ncmomof2

emcreative said:


>



Amazing dress and adorable picture!


----------



## Colleen27

VBAndrea said:


> Our Joann's didn't have any Mickey Christmas except for the one flannel print.  Grrrrr!   We have such crappy Joann's  here.  I have to go sometime in the upcoming week so I will check again.  They may just be slow at getting it in.  I was e-mailed a 50% off coupon for this week as well so I must go.





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Did you shop at my local JoAnn's?  It's a crummy store too.  I went in looking for broadcloth, and they looked at me like I had 3 heads, and said if I didn't find it, it must be a special order item.  Yep, broadcloth.  So I decided to drive an extra 25 minutes to the next closest one, and it was such a well stocked, orderly store with competent employees, I thought I was in sewing heaven.  They had a whole section in the ribbon and trim area that was all Disney...but I put it down and walked away because I was there for costume supplies.  I got everything I needed in one trip, but I know I'll be back.  It's worth the extra time and gas not to be frustrated!



We've got a crappy Joanns too.  I went up there today to get started on something easy - the girls' no-sew tutus - and they don't even have rolled tulle! Nor do they have any tulle, in and sheen or style, in a Tink green. None of the Disney trim I was so excited to check out, no Disney Halloween or Christmas fabrics that weren't flannel or fleece, basically not half of what I went there for. 

I did score some really pretty twinkle tulle in a beautiful Belle yellow that I'm going to use for a top layer on DD1's tutu skirt (so much for no-sew, huh? ). DD8 has changed her mind again; now she wants Aurora instead of Cinderella because they have pink but not blue in the sparkle tulle.  Glad I didn't buy the supplies for hers today! 

I went to Target too, to look for coordinating leggings for under the skirts I'm making in case it is cold on our trip. I didn't find everything I wanted, but in the $1 section they had baby leggings in green, purple, and black! They're pretty cute, a thin sweater-ish material with a lettuce edge. I tucked away the black and green to go under her Minnie and Tink dresses, but she's already got the purple pair on.  

I'll be heading into the city at some point this week, so I guess I'll chalk today's trip up to a lesson learned and just make the good Joanns a stop when I'm out that way. It is further from home, but at least it is worth the drive!


----------



## ncmomof2

I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!  Here they are:

MK and Chrf Mickey





Epcot and the Norway Pincess dinner





AK and Donald's breakfast





Travel day and Cape May





MK and 1900 Park Fare






MK and CP





HS and Hollywood and Vines


----------



## emcreative

ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!  Here they are:
> 
> MK and Chrf Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and the Norway Pincess dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel day and Cape May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS and Hollywood and Vines



I love these!  And what a fantastic idea!!!!


BTW I have discovered Igor's problem is that once the bobbin is down to about half full, he revolts.  If I wind up a new bobbin for him, THEN he behaves!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Girls (Marah Hannah looks awesome in her green petal frog princess) dress!!

I haven't been on the DIS at all- just facebook, because I have been so busy sewing, and sewing, and sewing......as many may remember I was posting asking questions about christening/dedication gowns...and here is the fruit of my labor.








back-



sleeve



dress before apron is buttoned on



this bonnet was not made by me- I had an ebayer do it- I ran out of time, but she had the same pattern






slip



if you want to put a cute, simple edging on unlined outfits, or hems this is great- simply use your blind hem stitch and reverse (or mirror image it) and let the V part of the stitch fall just over the fabric




here is the whole thing together



and here's Hannah this morning



and all of us




The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!  Here they are:
> 
> MK and Chrf Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and the Norway Pincess dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel day and Cape May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS and Hollywood and Vines



LOL...love the matching burpcloths!  And to think my family thinks I'm nuts for wanting matching hairbows and socks for every outfit.  I love knowing there's lots of crazy people here like me!  Great job!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls (Marah Hannah looks awesome in her green petal frog princess) dress!!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS at all- just facebook, because I have been so busy sewing, and sewing, and sewing......as many may remember I was posting asking questions about christening/dedication gowns...and here is the fruit of my labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back-
> 
> 
> 
> sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> dress before apron is buttoned on
> 
> 
> 
> this bonnet was not made by me- I had an ebayer do it- I ran out of time, but she had the same pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slip
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to put a cute, simple edging on unlined outfits, or hems this is great- simply use your blind hem stitch and reverse (or mirror image it) and let the V part of the stitch fall just over the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.




WOW!!  Just...WOW!!


----------



## Piper

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls (Marah Hannah looks awesome in her green petal frog princess) dress!!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS at all- just facebook, because I have been so busy sewing, and sewing, and sewing......as many may remember I was posting asking questions about christening/dedication gowns...and here is the fruit of my labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back-
> 
> 
> 
> sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> dress before apron is buttoned on
> 
> 
> 
> this bonnet was not made by me- I had an ebayer do it- I ran out of time, but she had the same pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slip
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to put a cute, simple edging on unlined outfits, or hems this is great- simply use your blind hem stitch and reverse (or mirror image it) and let the V part of the stitch fall just over the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.


 

That was truly a labour of love!  Gorgeous!


----------



## karebear1

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls (Marah Hannah looks awesome in her green petal frog princess) dress!!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS at all- just facebook, because I have been so busy sewing, and sewing, and sewing......as many may remember I was posting asking questions about christening/dedication gowns...and here is the fruit of my labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back-
> 
> 
> 
> sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> dress before apron is buttoned on
> 
> 
> 
> this bonnet was not made by me- I had an ebayer do it- I ran out of time, but she had the same pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slip
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to put a cute, simple edging on unlined outfits, or hems this is great- simply use your blind hem stitch and reverse (or mirror image it) and let the V part of the stitch fall just over the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.



Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!   Excuse me while I go cry a little over the sweetness of this dress.


----------



## ireland_nicole

ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!  Here they are:
> 
> MK and Chrf Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and the Norway Pincess dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel day and Cape May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS and Hollywood and Vines



Those are seriously cute!!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls (Marah Hannah looks awesome in her green petal frog princess) dress!!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS at all- just facebook, because I have been so busy sewing, and sewing, and sewing......as many may remember I was posting asking questions about christening/dedication gowns...and here is the fruit of my labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back-
> 
> 
> 
> sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> dress before apron is buttoned on
> 
> 
> 
> this bonnet was not made by me- I had an ebayer do it- I ran out of time, but she had the same pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slip
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to put a cute, simple edging on unlined outfits, or hems this is great- simply use your blind hem stitch and reverse (or mirror image it) and let the V part of the stitch fall just over the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.



Oh merciful heavens, you should have warned me to get the tissues out first.  I am utterly stunned at how beautiful and precious that gown is.  And to think that someday Hannah's grandchildren will be christened in the gown, too... gotta go find those tissues...


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls (Marah Hannah looks awesome in her green petal frog princess) dress!!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS at all- just facebook, because I have been so busy sewing, and sewing, and sewing......as many may remember I was posting asking questions about christening/dedication gowns...and here is the fruit of my labor.
> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.


HOLY MOLY you did an AMAZING job!!  I am AMAZED!!!  Hannah looked gorgeous!!  And that is something she can treasure her whole life!!  Loads of work, but you did incredibly!!


----------



## danicaw

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> and here's Hannah this morning



As others have said.... WOW! Its beautiful! Amazing job!




ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!



You have been busy! All are super cute. Love the matching cloths. Great idea 



emcreative said:


> Talk about a dream come true!
> 
> Some of you remember me posting this "dream" Princess Tiana dress a while ago that I made in Photoshop.  Crystal was kind enough to make this "dream" come true for me and my little Hannah!  (and she improved on the design, to boot- such amazing work!)
> 
> Hannah has started having problems with her asthma again, but NOTHING was going to stop her from putting this dress on today and taking some photos!



Love it! She looks like she loves it


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls (Marah Hannah looks awesome in her green petal frog princess) dress!!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS at all- just facebook, because I have been so busy sewing, and sewing, and sewing......as many may remember I was posting asking questions about christening/dedication gowns...and here is the fruit of my labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back-
> 
> 
> 
> sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> dress before apron is buttoned on
> 
> 
> 
> this bonnet was not made by me- I had an ebayer do it- I ran out of time, but she had the same pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slip
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to put a cute, simple edging on unlined outfits, or hems this is great- simply use your blind hem stitch and reverse (or mirror image it) and let the V part of the stitch fall just over the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.




ABSOLUTELY...  ABSOLUTELY... AMAZING!  WOW!    Stunning!  

I'd love to see a close up pic of that blind hem edging you mentioned, too!


----------



## karamat

VBAndrea said:


> We have two Joanne's and neither is awful, but neither is good.  They do have broadcloth!  They also have a good selection of calico cottons and if you're in the market for fleece it looks like a decent selection as well.  The closest one to my house is extremely understaffed and I've only been to the other store once so I don't know if it was a fluke or not, but the lady who cut the fabric would then proceed to the cash register to check out (i.e. she was the only one working!).  Neither store is particularly organized and neither has Disney ribbons  The Joann's in RI was fabulous -- huge, clean and organized.  It's now a 10 hour drive for me though so I'll have to stick to our local stores.



Sounds like the ones around here too.  I was at the one near my house and asked the lady cutting my fabric if it was on sale (gotta use those coupons when I can!)... her reply "I don't know, I only work here one day a week."  Well that makes complete sense  it's not like she has a price scanner in her hand 

Of course nothing beats the woman at Wal-Mart that could only cut and print out tags for 1 yard pieces.  She told me that she didn't know what 3/4 of a yard was.  And after I showed her, she didn't know how to print out a tag for it and told me that the person at the register could do it.  Of course the woman at the register didn't like that and ended up charging me $1.87 for 3/4 of a yard of $4.44 a yard fabric.  After all the hassle I was not going to correct her on the $1+ difference (and I could only imagine the process of cancelling and re-ringing!!)  At times like those I keep repeating to myself... at least I still have 1 Wal-Mart with fabric... at least I still have 1 Wal-Mart with fabric...


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> Get ready for way too many pictures of Hannah as the Frog Princess!



She looks great Marah.  Nice pics too.

Glad you got the glitch with your machine figured out.



ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!  Here they are:
> 
> MK and Chrf Mickey



So cute.  What a great idea.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.



OMG that is just gorgeous.


----------



## bclydia

emcreative said:


>



Oh my! That turned out beautifully!  Hannah makes a lovely princess.  Hope the asthma attack clears up quickly!



ncmomof2 said:


> MK and Chrf Mickey



I love all the baby dresses and what a great idea for matching burp cloths!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us



This is so beyond gorgeous!  What an amazing heirloom for Hannah.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Colleen27 said:


> We've got a crappy Joanns too.  I went up there today to get started on something easy - the girls' no-sew tutus - and they don't even have rolled tulle! Nor do they have any tulle, in and sheen or style, in a Tink green. None of the Disney trim I was so excited to check out, no Disney Halloween or Christmas fabrics that weren't flannel or fleece, basically not half of what I went there for.



Did you look in the bridal section? They usually have the rolls of Tulle near the circular netting. Also, check the area with the $1 junk behind the cutting counter. Ours just got in some other colors for Halloween. 

BTW.... Our Super Joannes also stinks. There is more fleece than anything else in the building (imo).  It gets alot of college students there. Guess they never took home ec.


----------



## anggye

emcreative said:


> Talk about a dream come true!
> 
> Some of you remember me posting this "dream" Princess Tiana dress a while ago that I made in Photoshop.  Crystal was kind enough to make this "dream" come true for me and my little Hannah!  (and she improved on the design, to boot- such amazing work!)
> 
> Hannah has started having problems with her asthma again, but NOTHING was going to stop her from putting this dress on today and taking some photos!
> 
> Get ready for way too many pictures of Hannah as the Frog Princess!


Oh, that is so gorgeous!! My DD5 saw that and asked if I could make that for her for next Halloween. So, I hope you don't mind me CASEing it in a year!


ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!  Here they are:
> 
> MK and Chrf Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and the Norway Pincess dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel day and Cape May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS and Hollywood and Vines


That is the cutest idea, it makes me want another girl so I can make matching burp cloths for her customs. My husband says 4 girls are enough!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls (Marah Hannah looks awesome in her green petal frog princess) dress!!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS at all- just facebook, because I have been so busy sewing, and sewing, and sewing......as many may remember I was posting asking questions about christening/dedication gowns...and here is the fruit of my labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back-
> 
> 
> 
> sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> dress before apron is buttoned on
> 
> 
> 
> this bonnet was not made by me- I had an ebayer do it- I ran out of time, but she had the same pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slip
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to put a cute, simple edging on unlined outfits, or hems this is great- simply use your blind hem stitch and reverse (or mirror image it) and let the V part of the stitch fall just over the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.



Stunning, absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Colleen27

SallyfromDE said:


> Did you look in the bridal section? They usually have the rolls of Tulle near the circular netting. Also, check the area with the $1 junk behind the cutting counter. Ours just got in some other colors for Halloween.
> 
> BTW.... Our Super Joannes also stinks. There is more fleece than anything else in the building (imo).  It gets alot of college students there. Guess they never took home ec.



Yeah, the bridal section (well, not so much a section, just half an aisle) was my first thought, but they only have the precut circles, no bolts. Weird, weird store. They only had one rack of Halloween fabrics too. I don't know if it is because the store is so small or if it is just what sells up there, but they had a ton of floral stuff and a nice scrapbooking section, but very little fabric compared to the Joann's I'm used to.


----------



## Colleen27

emcreative said:


> Talk about a dream come true!
> 
> Some of you remember me posting this "dream" Princess Tiana dress a while ago that I made in Photoshop.  Crystal was kind enough to make this "dream" come true for me and my little Hannah!  (and she improved on the design, to boot- such amazing work!)
> 
> Hannah has started having problems with her asthma again, but NOTHING was going to stop her from putting this dress on today and taking some photos!
> 
> Get ready for way too many pictures of Hannah as the Frog Princess!



Adorable, and I just love how she played it up for the camera! You can really tell she loves her new dress. 



ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!  Here they are:
> 
> MK and Chrf Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and the Norway Pincess dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK and Donald's breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel day and Cape May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS and Hollywood and Vines



The matching burp cloths are just too cute! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.



That is truly breathtaking, what a precious keepsake that will be for her. That's the kind of thing that will stay in the family for generations. And she is so precious in it, so perfect she almost looks like a porcelain doll rather than a real baby!


----------



## momtoprincess A

OK I still can't figure out this multi quote thing. I had a bunch and lost them
It never ceases to amaze me when I come on this thread how beautiful all these outfits are.


I have all my material and tracing stuff ready to make my first Vida, I just have to wait for the pattern to show up.

My daughter went to cross country for school the other day. First she couldn't believe they had to run around the school field twice(I had tried to tell her it's a long way to run)
Then she tells me that "Emily" in her class was there and she doesn't know why,~ Cause everyone knows that a fashion diva can't run! (you have to day it in an 8 year old's voice and attitude.

My 11 year old son is going to have his hair shaven off at school to raise money for "Cops for Cancer"  I'm so proud of him.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Jennia said:


>


Very cute!! I love her pose!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori


 Congrats! 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Help please. I am looking to order some white cotton bike shorts for my girls to wear under their dresses. I can not find any.
> 
> I thought maybe some of the online shirt suppliers would also have shorts. Any help pointing me in the right direction would be great. Thank you.


I found them at Gymboree recently. THey have them online, but only in prints and light blue and navy.


MinnieVanMom said:


> It is official friends.  I left work today at 1:10 and I am off for the season.


Woo hoo! 


mirandag819 said:


> I thought I would point this out in case anyone needs fabric for Disney Christmas outfits.... I grabbed a few yards in the store today, and just saw it is online too. Plus it is on sale:
> 
> http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Micke...VproductId82319381VVcatId539128VVviewprod.htm


That is so pretty. Thank you for pointing it out.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Guess where we went last night???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was awesome.  They had some of the actual costumes.  So Cool!!!!  Some of the original Charles Dickens books and letters.  Alot of the technical stuff. An inflatiable movie theatre where we were able to get a sneek peek at the 3D movie.  And it was snowing.  We even got a train ticket as a keepsake.  It is SOOOOOOOOOOOO cool. If any of you get a chance to go please do it was GREAT.


That sounds sooo fun. I need to check and see if we are going to have anything like that here.





TinkerbelleMom said:


> I just found a pic of the deco capris I want to wear...don't you think this will work?  I just might CASE the Minnie dot Patricia idea, it's a good one.  DH still says not going in full costume is a cop-out.  He's not going, but even if he was, he wouldnt want to be in costume!


That looks so fun. I would totally wear that if I wore jeans.



busy mommy said:


> I have a problem.  We are going to the zoo this weekend.  I looked in Maddie's closet and she had nothing to wear.  Luckily, I had some leftover zebra print to make something.  Is my sickness going to continue to get worse?  At least Maddie will be cute everywhere we go.


Haha.. what a diva. 


Tinka_Belle said:


> That is too cute! I do the same thing. How sad is it that I went to the grocery store and went up and down all of the aisles to find products that have the Box Tops for Education on them just so Jenna could have an out of uniform pass? I did it so that I could make her a custom for that day


Oh how fun that she gets a pass. I hate uniforms. I had to wear them all through high school.


churchpilot said:


> Your bobbin casing has a tiny screw on it and it may need to be adjusted too.  Brother machines are notorious for needing this adjustment.  The newer higher end embroidery machines now come with two bobbin casings--one for embroidery (tighter) and one for regular sewing.  If it is pulling the bobbin thread to the top during embroidery, tighten the screw about 1/2 turn.  Hope this helps.


I had to have my bobbin casing screw adjusted when I first got my machine. I had forgot about that. Great advice.



jham said:


>


That is just beautiful!!! You are so talented at picking out fabrics for patchworks. 




mom2rtk said:


>


Wow! It looks great!!! I love the fabric of the peasant shirt. Where did you get it? Minnie looks so great on there. She is sure to be a hit!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.



I know I already gushed over your dress on FB, but had to quote it again. I am just so impressed. I was just thinking.. if only you had been in Arlington at Martha Pullen I think you could have won the machine embroidery category. I think this dress is much more beautiful than the dress that won. It was a christening gown, but was kinda gaudy imo. She looks sooo beautiful in it. The scallops are just gorgeous. 

I have been out of the loop on here. My in laws were here this week, and I have been so busy! I still am not getting any sewing done. I just feel really bad lately. I found out on Thursday from my doc that I get to be on the menopause medicine for another 6 months, so I am praying the side effects get lesser. I know my God can handle my problems, but it is hard to trust in him sometimes. I'm up for any *hot flashes cures*.. I just get so hot that I turn beet red and sweat profusely.. fun huh? I know some of you ladies might have some kind of advice for that?? My poor hubby is going to go crazy.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oh look! I have twins in my siggy. My signature had disappeared last week, and now it is back I guess. I someone just messing with me?? Am I seeing double??


----------



## GlassSlippers

Y'all make such wonderful things! I got out the manual for my sewing machine and discovered that it has the ability to applique so I'm going to give it a try. I'll practice with scraps first, but will a few Mickey heads on T shirts be too hard for a beginner, do you think?

Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk, WI


----------



## Jenjulia

I always lurk because I'm honestly kind of scared to post. I love seeing everything you all have made and get so inspired from your creations and wish that I could sew as much and as fast and as creatively as all of you. I have learned so much from these threads and I appreciate it so much. The downside is that you all sew so much and so quickly, it is hard to keep up with all the great dresses and outfits that you all have sewn. Hopefully you don't mind me unlurking from time to time.



anggye said:


>



Your dd looks adorable and so happy in the gown that you made her. It's beautiful. Don't stress too much about the sewing, your plate is so full right now. I hope that you have a wonderful trip to Disney World and have fun and enjoy yourself!! I am so sorry about your SIL, that has to be really hard on your family. We will remember them in our prayers. 



emcreative said:


> Talk about a dream come true!
> 
> Some of you remember me posting this "dream" Princess Tiana dress a while ago that I made in Photoshop.  Crystal was kind enough to make this "dream"



This is so beautiful! I remember seeing the picture you had done in photoshop and seeing it irl is just really cool. You are a great designer!  I hope that your dd is feeling better. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Travel day and Cape May



I love all the dresses you made. They are all so cute! I have a thing for pink and black and I just love this one!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.



WOW! This is incredible. Absolutely stunning! Someday I would love to do heirloom sewing and smock. I buy Sew Beautiful every month hoping that someday I have the time and talent to sew like that. What a beautiful gown to hand down from generation to generation. Gorgeous!



mom2rtk said:


>



That is gorgeous! 



jham said:


>


I love this! I have bought a couple things from Heather Sue with every intention of stitching them out but time seems to get away from me and I never get them stitched out! I love her designs though. They are beautiful!



busy mommy said:


>


This is so cute and fun. Super cute!



2cutekidz said:


>


Oh, wow! This is so cute! I love this. You are so incredibly talented!



Jennia said:


>



You did a great job on the applique! Very cute!!



VBAndrea said:


> The back of the Vida:



Oh my gosh! I don't see any mistakes. Please stop worrying, it is so beautiful! My dd would absolutely love this dress. So cute!!




NaeNae said:


> Please pray for DGD3, Araeyah.  She is having surgery today to put tubes back in both ears, her tonsils and part of her adenoids removed.  They can only take part of her adenoids out or she would have an open cleft palette.  She has a submucus cleft palette and the only thing closing it is her adenoides.  She fights like H*LL when she comes out of anesthesia.  DD, GoofyG, is not looking forward to that part.



I hope that the surgery went well and that your DGD is feeling better after surgery. 


Nini, I am so sorry about your dd's accident. I hope that this week will be better for her than last week. 

Tweevil, I would maybe ask her what doll she would like? Maybe it could be something fun that you could share together? The AG dolls are wonderful and great quality, I am sure she will love whatever doll you give her.  

There are so many cute things posted on the thread all of the time. I am so sorry that I don't comment about everything. I have learned so much from all of you and the outfits that you sew. I wish I was as quick as sewing as all of you. I have heaps of fabric and about six or seven or ten unfinished projects here. I'm starting to wonder if I've developed sewing ADHD?


----------



## Tweevil

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Where do they live?  Our dresses are the same cut (but our tribe doesn't use the ribbon work on dresses often).


Hi!  We live in South Jersey - Nanticoke Lenni-Lenape Tribe.  The girls dance in fancy dress, traditional, ribbon dress, and something else.  They don't do the dance dress with the metal pieces on them though.  It's pretty fascinating to watch them dance.  
This is Rae - The eldest, she is dancing and singing.  She made her auntie proud with her flames.  She made this herself and it has A LOT of beads on it.  She sometimes sings with the drums group which she thinks is cool. z;0





This is Mel - the baby to the left side of the pic - she said what colors and my sister made her dress.  She is dancing with the big girls. 





I am proud of them, makes my heart smile.


----------



## emcreative

Does anyone have a preferred method (or a link to free instructions you like) on how to make removable "fur" cuffs?  Thankies!


----------



## ibesue

anggye said:


> I haven't really had a chance to work on anytthing. I have been packing our house, basically by myself because my husband's been on call constantly. We were supposed to move today but we walked in and the previous occupant didn't clean things, so I got to do that too. My sister in law was basically sent home to die, she's going through liver and kidney failure. And we don't have much time left before our trip and I'm not finished sewing. I am ready to break down and have a meltdown!!
> I was able to finish DD5 halloween costume. I was happy with how it turned out. I just need to tweak it a little before DL halloween party. I have 1 more costume left. YAY!!!



I am so sorry about your SIL.  I will keep her in my prayers.  The costume turned out great!



emcreative said:


> Talk about a dream come true!
> 
> Some of you remember me posting this "dream" Princess Tiana dress a while ago that I made in Photoshop.  Crystal was kind enough to make this "dream" come true for me and my little Hannah!  (and she improved on the design, to boot- such amazing work!)
> 
> Hannah has started having problems with her asthma again, but NOTHING was going to stop her from putting this dress on today and taking some photos!
> 
> Get ready for way too many pictures of Hannah as the Frog Princess!



Wow, that turned out great!!!  Crystal did a wonderful job on the dress!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!  Here they are:
> 
> MK and Chrf Mickey



They are all so cute!  And every baby needs a matching burp cloth!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> [/URL]
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.



That is just amazing.  I am so impressed!!  Your family is beautiful.



emcreative said:


> Does anyone have a preferred method (or a link to free instructions you like) on how to make removable "fur" cuffs?  Thankies!



I want them too!

So many cute things.  I LOVE them all!

Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!






Okay, back to sewing in the morning!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! It looks great!!! I love the fabric of the peasant shirt. Where did you get it? Minnie looks so great on there. She is sure to be a hit!





Thank you! I also fell in love with that fabric. I got it at JoAnn's.

5 days to go!!!   Back to the sewing machine......


----------



## VBAndrea

emcreative said:


> Talk about a dream come true!
> 
> Some of you remember me posting this "dream" Princess Tiana dress a while ago that I made in Photoshop.  Crystal was kind enough to make this "dream" come true for me and my little Hannah!  (and she improved on the design, to boot- such amazing work!)
> 
> Hannah has started having problems with her asthma again, but NOTHING was going to stop her from putting this dress on today and taking some photos!
> 
> Get ready for way too many pictures of Hannah as the Frog Princess!



I love it!  I have to show that to my dd and see what she thinks, as she has seen commercials for The Princess and the Frog.  I am wondering if Tiana will be at Akershus.  I need to find a pic of her for dd's autograph book as I'm sure we'll see her somewhere.



Colleen27 said:


> We've got a crappy Joanns too.  I went up there today to get started on something easy - the girls' no-sew tutus - and they don't even have rolled tulle! Nor do they have any tulle, in and sheen or style, in a Tink green. None of the Disney trim I was so excited to check out, no Disney Halloween or Christmas fabrics that weren't flannel or fleece, basically not half of what I went there for.
> 
> I did score some really pretty twinkle tulle in a beautiful Belle yellow that I'm going to use for a top layer on DD1's tutu skirt (so much for no-sew, huh? ). DD8 has changed her mind again; now she wants Aurora instead of Cinderella because they have pink but not blue in the sparkle tulle.  Glad I didn't buy the supplies for hers today!
> 
> I went to Target too, to look for coordinating leggings for under the skirts I'm making in case it is cold on our trip. I didn't find everything I wanted, but in the $1 section they had baby leggings in green, purple, and black! They're pretty cute, a thin sweater-ish material with a lettuce edge. I tucked away the black and green to go under her Minnie and Tink dresses, but she's already got the purple pair on.
> 
> I'll be heading into the city at some point this week, so I guess I'll chalk today's trip up to a lesson learned and just make the good Joanns a stop when I'm out that way. It is further from home, but at least it is worth the drive!


Come to think of it, I don't think one of our Joann's has tulle either!  Good score on the leggings, especially the ones for your infant.  I had good luck at Old Navy as well for leggings so you may want to try their for your older daughter and Walmart had some as well.  I tend to just buy them when I see them as dd no longer likes tights.  I just got a pair on clearance at Target for less than $2 -- they're a bit odd, lavender with pink dots thus won't coordinate with any Disney outfits, but even if she wears them for play it's worth that price.



ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!  Here they are:
> 
> MK and Chrf Mickey


Awesome!  Love all of them and so impressive that dd will be so well coordinated.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls (Marah Hannah looks awesome in her green petal frog princess) dress!!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS at all- just facebook, because I have been so busy sewing, and sewing, and sewing......as many may remember I was posting asking questions about christening/dedication gowns...and here is the fruit of my labor.
> 
> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.


WOW!!!!  That turned out amazing!  You should be beyond proud of yourself!  And I ADORE that closeup photo of Hannah -- I think you should put that in your avatar.



karamat said:


> Sounds like the ones around here too.  I was at the one near my house and asked the lady cutting my fabric if it was on sale (gotta use those coupons when I can!)... her reply "I don't know, I only work here one day a week."  Well that makes complete sense  it's not like she has a price scanner in her hand
> 
> Of course nothing beats the woman at Wal-Mart that could only cut and print out tags for 1 yard pieces.  She told me that she didn't know what 3/4 of a yard was.  And after I showed her, she didn't know how to print out a tag for it and told me that the person at the register could do it.  Of course the woman at the register didn't like that and ended up charging me $1.87 for 3/4 of a yard of $4.44 a yard fabric.  After all the hassle I was not going to correct her on the $1+ difference (and I could only imagine the process of cancelling and re-ringing!!)  At times like those I keep repeating to myself... at least I still have 1 Wal-Mart with fabric... at least I still have 1 Wal-Mart with fabric...



The employees in your neck of the woods sound oh so brilliant!  Our two Walmart ladies actually are very with it, but I could see a cashier having issues like that.  I look at it this way with Walmart, for every mistake made in your favor you get one made in their favor.  I'll never forget the day I had about $5 in coupons and once I got home I realized the ding bat cashier didn't ring up a single one of them.  The next spring when buying flowers they forgot to ring up my $4 worth of impatients on the bottom of the cart and I noticed that as I was putting them in my car.  But then I thought of my $5 coupons and figured now everything is all evened out.

I also had a dingy Walmart employee not be able to scan a code on some mums.  I ended up having to read it for her (she couldn't see the "small" print, even with her glasses on) so she could manually enter it.  OK, then we get to the next mum --IDENTICAL to the first one.  She starts with the same saga over.  I keep telling to copy over the first one as it's exactly the same.  Noooooo, that obviously was the wrong answer.  I digress.  You get what you pay for!


*Toadstool* said:


> Oh look! I have twins in my siggy. My signature had disappeared last week, and now it is back I guess. I someone just messing with me?? Am I seeing double??


I see twins as well but two fairies are quite cute!


GlassSlippers said:


> Y'all make such wonderful things! I got out the manual for my sewing machine and discovered that it has the ability to applique so I'm going to give it a try. I'll practice with scraps first, but will a few Mickey heads on T shirts be too hard for a beginner, do you think?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI


My advice is read Heather's tutorial (page 1) and follow it perfectly -- using the heat and bond lite and sulky stabilizer.  Also, for t-shirts make sure you switch to a ball point needle.  That is imperative.  I read that on here and even purchased ball point needles and forgot to switch it and my machine ate the shirt (fortuneately I was using an old stained shirt to semi practice on, but the applique covered the stain so it would have made it wearable had it worked).  I have found that doing larger items and curves, such as a Mickey head, is simpler.  Doing details like eyes is a little trickier for me.



ibesue said:


> Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!




That is great!  They ONLY thing I would change (and this is minor) is that I would add another strip of the yellow rickrack peeking out of the bottom of the cuff of the pants (to mirror what you did on the upper part of the band).  I think that would just complete it and tie in with the yellow flowers on the top.  It is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Stephres

momtoprincess A said:


> My daughter went to cross country for school the other day. First she couldn't believe they had to run around the school field twice(I had tried to tell her it's a long way to run)
> Then she tells me that "Emily" in her class was there and she doesn't know why,~ Cause everyone knows that a fashion diva can't run! (you have to day it in an 8 year old's voice and attitude.
> 
> My 11 year old son is going to have his hair shaven off at school to raise money for "Cops for Cancer"  I'm so proud of him.



I sub at the kids' school and was talking to a kid about soccer. He said he really liked soccer, "except for the running part."  Kids are funny.

How nice of your son! I would be proud of him too!



GlassSlippers said:


> Y'all make such wonderful things! I got out the manual for my sewing machine and discovered that it has the ability to applique so I'm going to give it a try. I'll practice with scraps first, but will a few Mickey heads on T shirts be too hard for a beginner, do you think?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



The first thing I started with a mickey head. Check out Heather's tutorial, and you'll be fine!



ibesue said:


> I



I like it!


----------



## carrie6466

MinnieVanMom said:


> Less than 48 hours and I am still sewing.  DH says I have more customs than we have days



Have a great trip!


----------



## emcreative

I finally finished Hannah's Spongebob outfit!  Please keep in mind she picked the stuff out for this, lol!  Special thanks to the fairygodmother who let me test out the Spongebob designs, they rocked for this outfit!  I'll let her decide if she wants to identify herself or not!

The patches on the knees are meant to fray at the edges...it's the first time I've done this so we'll see how it works.  Oh, and Hannah wants to make sure everyone sees her yellow boots!


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!



I love it, Sue!



mom2rtk said:


> Thank you! I also fell in love with that fabric. I got it at JoAnn's.
> 
> 5 days to go!!!   Back to the sewing machine......



I'm so glad to know this!  I'm going to a Joann's tomorrow - I'm gonna see if I can find it!


----------



## tnmom25

Anyone made a Nintendo DS Lite case to hold the system and some games?  I found a free pattern, but wondered if anyone has made one and how complicated it is.

I can't find the link for the pattern, but I hae it saved on my computer.  If anyone wants it, just PM me.


----------



## Shannalee724

GlassSlippers said:


> Y'all make such wonderful things! I got out the manual for my sewing machine and discovered that it has the ability to applique so I'm going to give it a try. I'll practice with scraps first, but will a few Mickey heads on T shirts be too hard for a beginner, do you think?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI





Jenjulia said:


> I always lurk because I'm honestly kind of scared to post. I love seeing everything you all have made and get so inspired from your creations and wish that I could sew as much and as fast and as creatively as all of you. I have learned so much from these threads and I appreciate it so much. The downside is that you all sew so much and so quickly, it is hard to keep up with all the great dresses and outfits that you all have sewn. Hopefully you don't mind me unlurking from time to time.



Welcome ladies!!  I started out just like both of you.  I found this thread and decided I wanted to learn to sew.  Let me tell you the ladies (and TOM!!) here are FABULOUS!!  I have learned a LOT from them.  The tutorials on the first page are fantastic.  Please check them out.  I never touched a sewing machine before last year and I am still slow, but I am very happy with how my garments are coming out.  Be careful though, it is addicting.  Before you know it, you will have a new machine and closet full of fabric!!!!




ibesue said:


> Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!



My first thought was "I SOOO want to CASE that!"  So, I would say it is a winner!  I really love it!  Do you mind if I borrow some of your ideas for my Minnie outfit?


----------



## tricia

ibesue said:


> I
> 
> Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!



Honestly, I think it looks great.  My mom would say it needs a slip, but since it is being worn over pants/capris I think it is fine.



emcreative said:


> I finally finished Hannah's Spongebob outfit!  Please keep in mind she picked the stuff out for this, lol!  Special thanks to the fairygodmother who let me test out the Spongebob designs, they rocked for this outfit!  I'll let her decide if she wants to identify herself or not!
> 
> The patches on the knees are meant to fray at the edges...it's the first time I've done this so we'll see how it works.  Oh, and Hannah wants to make sure everyone sees her yellow boots!



Very cute, and of course we can see her yellow boots.  Don't we always notice the matching footwear on this thread?


----------



## SallyfromDE

As usual, everything is just gorgeous. Love the new Princess Frog outfit!! Can we see a close up of the front? 

The christening gown is something I could never dream of doing. But can Imake a suggestion? Find a place to date it. Maybe a monogram with Hannahs name. This is something that should be handed down through the family.  My sister has an old quilt that was not finished, but was dated. She was able to register it with a quilt society. This is truly a treasure for all time. 




Colleen27 said:


> Yeah, the bridal section (well, not so much a section, just half an aisle) was my first thought, but they only have the precut circles, no bolts. Weird, weird store. They only had one rack of Halloween fabrics too. I don't know if it is because the store is so small or if it is just what sells up there, but they had a ton of floral stuff and a nice scrapbooking section, but very little fabric compared to the Joann's I'm used to.



Someone had posted a link awhile back, with where they get thier tulle on the roll. I get the catalog, it also has ribbons and bags in it. But I guess I deleted the link. Also, AFCexpress fabrics has large rolls of it Nylon Chiffon. 

http://www.afc-express.com/neslchro.html




momtoprincess A said:


> OK I still can't figure out this multi quote thing. I had a bunch and lost them
> It never ceases to amaze me when I come on this thread how beautiful all these outfits are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 11 year old son is going to have his hair shaven off at school to raise money for "Cops for Cancer"  I'm so proud of him.



I would be also. I've given my hair to Locks of Love a few times. A friend of Kirstas gave her hair to a friend in her class that lost her hair to chemo. We asked Kirsta if she would like to do the same thing. She was thought about it a minute and said "she'd look good in a hat". I think I need to work on her charity. 



*Toadstool* said:


> . I'm up for any *hot flashes cures*.. I just get so hot that I turn beet red and sweat profusely.. fun huh? I know some of you ladies might have some kind of advice for that?? My poor hubby is going to go crazy.



I am very happy to say, that I can not offer any advice! I have been very fortunate that I had absolutely no symptoms!! It just all came to an end. That is one thing I am glad runs in my family!!! 



ibesue said:


> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!



I think this looks wonderful! "IF" I did anything, maybe something around the end of the skirt at the white ruffle. To break up all the white. But I can honestly say that I think it's gorgeous as it is. What pattern did you use? I have to work with a  pattern, and I've been looking for this over skirt, but to put the opening in the back, to make an apron.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Marah-I saw the Spongebob outfit on Facebook, but they wouldn't let me comment. Anyways, I think it is so adorable. I'm going to have to keep Jenna away from it though. If she saw it she would want me to make her one and I have a ton to get done right now.

Everyone-Thanks for the compliments on the Frog Princess dress. I plan on using the design again to list on either ebay or etsy, so I am asking that it not be CASEd. The skirt is Marah's design, but the bodice is my own design.


----------



## ncmomof2

We leave on Sat and I am starting to feel like I am getting sick   Could you all say some prayers that it does not develope into anything and the rest of the family  stays healthy!  Thanks!


----------



## kidneygirl

We just got back from the beach and I had made this dress for my DD to wear.  I was thinking she could also wear it when we have breakfast at Cape May Cafe.  There aren't any Disney-related things on it, but it's a beach theme.  What do you think?











Thanks!
Tami


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> I have been out of the loop on here. My in laws were here this week, and I have been so busy! I still am not getting any sewing done. I just feel really bad lately. I found out on Thursday from my doc that I get to be on the menopause medicine for another 6 months, so I am praying the side effects get lesser. I know my God can handle my problems, but it is hard to trust in him sometimes. I'm up for any *hot flashes cures*.. I just get so hot that I turn beet red and sweat profusely.. fun huh? I know some of you ladies might have some kind of advice for that?? My poor hubby is going to go crazy.


Don't have any advice, but can I offer some prayers and a ?


GlassSlippers said:


> Y'all make such wonderful things! I got out the manual for my sewing machine and discovered that it has the ability to applique so I'm going to give it a try. I'll practice with scraps first, but will a few Mickey heads on T shirts be too hard for a beginner, do you think?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI


I think that's a great idea; and you've had awesome advice.  I would practice with an oval on cotton fabric scraps first; the little spaces around the ears is a little bit tricky.  You'll do great!!



Tweevil said:


> Hi!  We live in South Jersey - Nanticoke Lenni-Lenape Tribe.  The girls dance in fancy dress, traditional, ribbon dress, and something else.  They don't do the dance dress with the metal pieces on them though.  It's pretty fascinating to watch them dance.
> This is Rae - The eldest, she is dancing and singing.  She made her auntie proud with her flames.  She made this herself and it has A LOT of beads on it.  She sometimes sings with the drums group which she thinks is cool. z;0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Mel - the baby to the left side of the pic - she said what colors and my sister made her dress.  She is dancing with the big girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of them, makes my heart smile.


How beautiful!!


ibesue said:


> Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!


Honestly?  I totally love it just the way it is!!


emcreative said:


> I finally finished Hannah's Spongebob outfit!  Please keep in mind she picked the stuff out for this, lol!  Special thanks to the fairygodmother who let me test out the Spongebob designs, they rocked for this outfit!  I'll let her decide if she wants to identify herself or not!
> 
> The patches on the knees are meant to fray at the edges...it's the first time I've done this so we'll see how it works.  Oh, and Hannah wants to make sure everyone sees her yellow boots!



Great job!  Love the boots!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

kidneygirl said:


> We just got back from the beach and I had made this dress for my DD to wear.  I was thinking she could also wear it when we have breakfast at Cape May Cafe.  There aren't any Disney-related things on it, but it's a beach theme.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Tami



I think it would be perfect, there's no rule about customs having to be in character, just cute.  This one has that covered !!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

kidneygirl said:


> We just got back from the beach and I had made this dress for my DD to wear.  I was thinking she could also wear it when we have breakfast at Cape May Cafe.  There aren't any Disney-related things on it, but it's a beach theme.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Tami



I think it's really cute; and fits the Theme at Cape May really well


----------



## ncmomof2

kidneygirl said:


> We just got back from the beach and I had made this dress for my DD to wear.  I was thinking she could also wear it when we have breakfast at Cape May Cafe.  There aren't any Disney-related things on it, but it's a beach theme.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Tami




Very cute!


----------



## danicaw

ibesue said:


> Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!



I love it! Great Job!



kidneygirl said:


> We just got back from the beach and I had made this dress for my DD to wear.  I was thinking she could also wear it when we have breakfast at Cape May Cafe.  There aren't any Disney-related things on it, but it's a beach theme.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Tami



So Cute! Love the the beach theme!


----------



## Adi12982

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh look! I have twins in my siggy. My signature had disappeared last week, and now it is back I guess. I someone just messing with me?? Am I seeing double??



I see two 



kidneygirl said:


> We just got back from the beach and I had made this dress for my DD to wear.  I was thinking she could also wear it when we have breakfast at Cape May Cafe.  There aren't any Disney-related things on it, but it's a beach theme.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Tami



I think it is gorgeous and it will work.  You could always make a mickey or Minnie head and just pin it on (or use double sided tape or whatever) and put it in the middle of the sun, if you want it to have some Disney in it - if not I think it is perfect


----------



## bclydia

ibesue said:


> Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!



I think it's fabulous just the way it is!!



emcreative said:


> I finally finished Hannah's Spongebob outfit!  Please keep in mind she picked the stuff out for this, lol!  Special thanks to the fairygodmother who let me test out the Spongebob designs, they rocked for this outfit!  I'll let her decide if she wants to identify herself or not!
> 
> The patches on the knees are meant to fray at the edges...it's the first time I've done this so we'll see how it works.  Oh, and Hannah wants to make sure everyone sees her yellow boots!



This is really cute.  I can't believe you were saying you couldn't sew only a short time ago.  Gotta love the boots!



kidneygirl said:


> Thanks!
> Tami



So pretty! I have no idea what Cape May is but it's a very pretty dress!


----------



## froggy33

emcreative said:


>



I really like this - I love how she's kissing the frog!  I have all the materials to make one somewhat similar to this for my little one.  We are going to be in Disney World the Friday the movie opens, so I hope they do something special!  I don't think we'll go see it - she'll only be 17 months and I don't think she can make it through a whole movie.  But maybe they'll have a meet and greet or something!



ibesue said:


> Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!


My first thought was LUV that!!  So, obviously I think it's great!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ncmomof2 said:


> We leave on Sat and I am starting to feel like I am getting sick   Could you all say some prayers that it does not develope into anything and the rest of the family  stays healthy!  Thanks!



Drink Emergen-C 3 times a day.  I will also pray for your health.

It is less than 24 hours.  I am shampooing carpets now and took a break to read.  I also have our 3 acre yard to mow and the outside of the windows.  Then a cleaning out of the fridge, take out the trash and finally dinner, shower, sleep and wake up at 4 am.  Oh crap, I still have the buttons on DH shirt.  He is chunky and needs the extra room.

I sure to want to thank my friends here for all support in getting me the desperately needed fabric!  Also for the great designs and just for being there to help me believe that I can get applique and sewing done.

You are all the very best.


----------



## Colleen27

I finished the first of the skirts I'm making my girls for our January trip. This one is for my 1yo. It started as a no-sew tutu, then I added the top layer with the roses & gathers. 





Detail of the rose:





Matching bow, which will go on a headband as soon as I find/make one the right color.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Colleen27 said:


> I finished the first of the skirts I'm making my girls for our January trip. This one is for my 1yo. It started as a no-sew tutu, then I added the top layer with the roses & gathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching bow, which will go on a headband as soon as I find/make one the right color.


Sooo cute!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Drink Emergen-C 3 times a day.  I will also pray for your health.
> 
> It is less than 24 hours.  I am shampooing carpets now and took a break to read.  I also have our 3 acre yard to mow and the outside of the windows.  Then a cleaning out of the fridge, take out the trash and finally dinner, shower, sleep and wake up at 4 am.  Oh crap, I still have the buttons on DH shirt.  He is chunky and needs the extra room.
> 
> I sure to want to thank my friends here for all support in getting me the desperately needed fabric!  Also for the great designs and just for being there to help me believe that I can get applique and sewing done.
> 
> You are all the very best.



I'm so glad to know you're resting and not overdoing it today  Seriously; Have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## pixeegrl

Sorry Disers, I have been MIA since the boys started school back, then I went back to work during the week, AND my mom came for a visit. I have been LURKING though and you all have posted some amazingly adorable outfits the last few weeks! Some of you must have never left your sewing room! You know who you are! Great job as usual!


----------



## sahm1000

ibesue said:


> I am so sorry about your SIL.  I will keep her in my prayers.  The costume turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that turned out great!!!  Crystal did a wonderful job on the dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are all so cute!  And every baby needs a matching burp cloth!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is just amazing.  I am so impressed!!  Your family is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I want them too!
> 
> So many cute things.  I LOVE them all!
> 
> Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!



I LOVE it!  Very cute!  Wouldn't change a thing (except maybe turn the picture so it was up and down and not sideways )!  



emcreative said:


> I finally finished Hannah's Spongebob outfit!  Please keep in mind she picked the stuff out for this, lol!  Special thanks to the fairygodmother who let me test out the Spongebob designs, they rocked for this outfit!  I'll let her decide if she wants to identify herself or not!
> 
> The patches on the knees are meant to fray at the edges...it's the first time I've done this so we'll see how it works.  Oh, and Hannah wants to make sure everyone sees her yellow boots!



Great job Marah!  You're really whipping things out!  And to think you just started sewing!  Crazy!




Tinka_Belle said:


> Marah-I saw the Spongebob outfit on Facebook, but they wouldn't let me comment. Anyways, I think it is so adorable. I'm going to have to keep Jenna away from it though. If she saw it she would want me to make her one and I have a ton to get done right now.
> 
> Everyone-Thanks for the compliments on the Frog Princess dress. I plan on using the design again to list on either ebay or etsy, so I am asking that it not be CASEd. The skirt is Marah's design, but the bodice is my own design.




You did a beautiful job on the Frog Princess dress Crystal!  Loved it!



kidneygirl said:


> We just got back from the beach and I had made this dress for my DD to wear.  I was thinking she could also wear it when we have breakfast at Cape May Cafe.  There aren't any Disney-related things on it, but it's a beach theme.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Tami



I vote for you to let her wear it!  She'll fit right in at the Beach Club!



Colleen27 said:


> I finished the first of the skirts I'm making my girls for our January trip. This one is for my 1yo. It started as a no-sew tutu, then I added the top layer with the roses & gathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching bow, which will go on a headband as soon as I find/make one the right color.



Very cute!  She'll look just like a little Belle!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Drink Emergen-C 3 times a day.  I will also pray for your health.
> 
> It is less than 24 hours.  I am shampooing carpets now and took a break to read.  I also have our 3 acre yard to mow and the outside of the windows.  Then a cleaning out of the fridge, take out the trash and finally dinner, shower, sleep and wake up at 4 am.  Oh crap, I still have the buttons on DH shirt.  He is chunky and needs the extra room.
> 
> I sure to want to thank my friends here for all support in getting me the desperately needed fabric!  Also for the great designs and just for being there to help me believe that I can get applique and sewing done.
> 
> You are all the very best.




RELAX April!  Geesh!  You've got more going on in a day then I seem to get to in a week!


----------



## busy mommy

I haven't had much time on here the past few days, but what little I've seen is wonderful.  Abbie has been sick, so I took her to the doctor this morning.  She has an unofficial diagnosis of H1N1.  Please pray Gray and Maddie stay well.  
I hope to catch up soon.


----------



## tricia

kidneygirl said:


> We just got back from the beach and I had made this dress for my DD to wear.  I was thinking she could also wear it when we have breakfast at Cape May Cafe.  There aren't any Disney-related things on it, but it's a beach theme.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Tami



That will fit in Perfectly at Cape May.




Colleen27 said:


> I finished the first of the skirts I'm making my girls for our January trip. This one is for my 1yo. It started as a no-sew tutu, then I added the top layer with the roses & gathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching bow, which will go on a headband as soon as I find/make one the right color.



Very cute.


----------



## Jennia

eeyore3847 said:


> Well, I have not been around lately. I have a super good excuse!!!
> I am expecting Baby #4 next april! woo hoo!! SO I have been sicky and tired... I am getting better and better everyday. Though I am tired all day now... It drives me crazy how much I do not get done..
> I have 6 outfits cut and partly completed so hopefully I can find some energy somewhere and get moving...lol
> 
> So there is my news!!!!
> 
> Lori



CONGRATULATIONS!!! I hope you have a healthy pregnancy! 



Rebecuberduber said:


> That is adorable!  Great job on the applique!  The floral print is so pretty.


Thank you! 


busy mommy said:


> I have a problem.  We are going to the zoo this weekend.  I looked in Maddie's closet and she had nothing to wear.  Luckily, I had some leftover zebra print to make something.  Is my sickness going to continue to get worse?  At least Maddie will be cute everywhere we go.



That's not a problem, that's just part and parcel of having a sweet little girl to dress up!  Very cute! 



Shannalee724 said:


> If I forgot anyone, I am soooooo sorry!!  Sometimes, I think I grab the quote and I don't.  I know I have asked before, but has anyone seen any yellow dot lately at the local stores?
> 
> I really love this!!!!!!!


Thank you! 



Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your help.  I know NOTHING about AG dolls - just that my neice wants one.  I was going to do the like me doll but I am not sure what skin color to get.  Sammie is American Indian (& our local NL Princess) and I was torn between the Indian doll and the like me doll.
> Which one would you get?  If I get the like me doll which color would you get?  My PC isn't the newest so the colors distort on the screen.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I am really proud of her and want to get her a doll for Christmas and you guys are the AG experts if I ever knew any.
> 
> I have never posted pics so if I flub this up I am sorry....
> Isn't she beautiful?  She made her whole regalia on her own - beading and all.  And my sister has 3 beautiful girls that are all involved in their tribe activities.  I am proud of them.



So lovely, she did an amazing job! I'd recommend the medium skin tone, there are some new Just Like You doll options that would work well, too, in addition to Kaya. I think this one would be nice: 

http://store.americangirl.com/agsho...P/webTemplateId/3/uniqueId/86/saleGroupId/127



jham said:


> What is happening with your machine Beth?  I'm sorry!!
> 
> I had to take a break from sewing for my trip to make some stuff for my neice and nephew's birthday presents.
> 
> Here is the dress I made for Dneice (as modeled by her fav cousin Lily):
> 
> The carriage embroidery design is my favorite design ever and is by heathersue.



This is so pretty! 



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm just popping up for a gulp of air, then back to the work sewing. We leave a week from today, and I still have TONS to do.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SHANNON!



You and Shannon did an amazing job putting this together! 





anggye said:


> I haven't really had a chance to work on anytthing. I have been packing our house, basically by myself because my husband's been on call constantly. We were supposed to move today but we walked in and the previous occupant didn't clean things, so I got to do that too. My sister in law was basically sent home to die, she's going through liver and kidney failure. And we don't have much time left before our trip and I'm not finished sewing. I am ready to break down and have a meltdown!!
> I was able to finish DD5 halloween costume. I was happy with how it turned out. I just need to tweak it a little before DL halloween party. I have 1 more costume left.



This is very pretty! 



emcreative said:


> Talk about a dream come true!
> 
> Some of you remember me posting this "dream" Princess Tiana dress a while ago that I made in Photoshop.  Crystal was kind enough to make this "dream" come true for me and my little Hannah!  (and she improved on the design, to boot- such amazing work!)
> 
> Hannah has started having problems with her asthma again, but NOTHING was going to stop her from putting this dress on today and taking some photos!
> 
> Get ready for way too many pictures of Hannah as the Frog Princess!



Beautiful dress and photos! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished!  I can't even think of one more thing to make.  We leave on Sat so I am super excited.  I spend today after church making burp cloths for my baby girl.  I mean, if she needs a burp cloth, it might as well match her dress!  Here they are:
> 
> MK and Chrf Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot and the Norway Pincess dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS and Hollywood and Vines



So many cute dresses, and I love the idea of matching burp cloths. =D 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls (Marah Hannah looks awesome in her green petal frog princess) dress!!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS at all- just facebook, because I have been so busy sewing, and sewing, and sewing......as many may remember I was posting asking questions about christening/dedication gowns...and here is the fruit of my labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the whole thing together
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Hannah this morning
> 
> 
> 
> and all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was made out of ulster linen and italian organdy (cotton based) silk satin double sided ribbon, tatting, french lace/beading
> I started it Sept 2, I completed the dress on Tuesday and then the slip on Friday.



STUNNING, I am so in love with this! This would be beautiful if you had it framed with a photo of her in it and the date printed somewhere on the mat. 



Jenjulia said:


> I always lurk because I'm honestly kind of scared to post. I love seeing everything you all have made and get so inspired from your creations and wish that I could sew as much and as fast and as creatively as all of you. I have learned so much from these threads and I appreciate it so much. The downside is that you all sew so much and so quickly, it is hard to keep up with all the great dresses and outfits that you all have sewn. Hopefully you don't mind me unlurking from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great job on the applique! Very cute!!



Thanks! 



Tweevil said:


> Hi!  We live in South Jersey - Nanticoke Lenni-Lenape Tribe.  The girls dance in fancy dress, traditional, ribbon dress, and something else.  They don't do the dance dress with the metal pieces on them though.  It's pretty fascinating to watch them dance.
> This is Rae - The eldest, she is dancing and singing.  She made her auntie proud with her flames.  She made this herself and it has A LOT of beads on it.  She sometimes sings with the drums group which she thinks is cool. z;0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Mel - the baby to the left side of the pic - she said what colors and my sister made her dress.  She is dancing with the big girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of them, makes my heart smile.



What neat photos, I'm really impressed with the beadwork! 



ibesue said:


> I am so sorry about your SIL.  I will keep her in my prayers.  The costume turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!



I think it's adorable the way it is! 



emcreative said:


> I finally finished Hannah's Spongebob outfit!  Please keep in mind she picked the stuff out for this, lol!  Special thanks to the fairygodmother who let me test out the Spongebob designs, they rocked for this outfit!  I'll let her decide if she wants to identify herself or not!
> 
> The patches on the knees are meant to fray at the edges...it's the first time I've done this so we'll see how it works.  Oh, and Hannah wants to make sure everyone sees her yellow boots!



It looks great, and how could we miss yellow boots?? Btw, what brand are those? 



kidneygirl said:


> We just got back from the beach and I had made this dress for my DD to wear.  I was thinking she could also wear it when we have breakfast at Cape May Cafe.  There aren't any Disney-related things on it, but it's a beach theme.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Tami



I think it would be perfect. =) 



Colleen27 said:


> I finished the first of the skirts I'm making my girls for our January trip. This one is for my 1yo. It started as a no-sew tutu, then I added the top layer with the roses & gathers.




Very pretty, and a good idea, too!


----------



## emcreative

ibesue said:


>



I love it and think it looks adorable.  What part is bugging you?



MinnieVanMom said:


> It is less than 24 hours.  I am shampooing carpets now and took a break to read.  I also have our 3 acre yard to mow and the outside of the windows.  Then a cleaning out of the fridge, take out the trash and finally dinner, shower, sleep and wake up at 4 am.  Oh crap, I still have the buttons on DH shirt.  He is chunky and needs the extra room.


Okay, I'm tired just reading that.
Please take a lot of pictures for us all!



Colleen27 said:


>


This is adorable, what a wonderful idea!



busy mommy said:


> I haven't had much time on here the past few days, but what little I've seen is wonderful.  Abbie has been sick, so I took her to the doctor this morning.  She has an unofficial diagnosis of H1N1.  Please pray Gray and Maddie stay well.
> I hope to catch up soon.


I hope she feels better soon, and I'll cross my fingers for the other too little ones!




Jennia said:


> It looks great, and how could we miss yellow boots?? Btw, what brand are those?



LOL They are the $10 Walmart boots!  She of course had to have the Spongebob yellow ones.  She has a black pair, too.  I wasn't sure how comfortable they'd be, but she wears the black pair almost daily.  Of course Hannah is the type of gal who would put style over comfort, though!


----------



## bunny213

if you don't mind sharing your secret...how did you attach the overskirt to the no sew tutu?   It's just lovely....Barb


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*I need some help in deciding if this will look good or not. Jenna has asked me to make her a Precious dress for school. I have enough of the navy fabric to make her one that would be solid navy, but I was thinking of trying to make two for her. I was thinking of making her one with a white bodice and sleeves with the navy skirt and a red sash and another one that has a red bodice and sleeves with a navy skirt and a white sash. Do you guys think that this will look right? Her school colors are red, white and navy and the bottoms have to be either navy or khaki. Jenna has requested these dresses, because she has fallen in love with the ones that Teresa did.*


----------



## Adi12982

Evil Queen Mask Template - Looks like it would be great for applique, thought I'd share as soon as I saw it in my email: 



http://family.go.com/images/cms/entertainment/content/Template for Evil Queen Mask.pdf

http://family.go.com/entertainment/...leThings_09_21_craft-766432-evil-queen-mask-t


----------



## revrob

I finished these up for a big give today

Cinderella - slightly different than the last version I did

front





back





tinkerbell


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Adi12982 said:


> Evil Queen Mask Template - Looks like it would be great for applique, thought I'd share as soon as I saw it in my email:
> 
> 
> 
> http://family.go.com/images/cms/entertainment/content/Template for Evil Queen Mask.pdf
> 
> http://family.go.com/entertainment/...leThings_09_21_craft-766432-evil-queen-mask-t


Thanks!! That's really cool. I got to looking on the site and found this: http://family.go.com/entertainment/...ticle-628045-disney-princess-crowns-crafts-t/ Plenty of easy to make Princess crafts.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

My goodness I am loving the Minnie set, Sponge bob and that Belle Tutu is TDF !!! 

Okay here is my issue I made miss K a dress and DH  said he didnt like it then he proceeded to tell me everything I make looks the same  To say the least he is on my hit list!  

I am wondering if I can embellish some rain boots for miss Madi they are just plain Black right now.  I have some puffy paint in black, white and purple glitter, Plus I am thinking of adding some ribbon.  
If any of you are here in Georgia you know it has been raining for 2 months straight.


----------



## tricia

Adi12982 said:


> Evil Queen Mask Template - Looks like it would be great for applique, thought I'd share as soon as I saw it in my email:
> 
> 
> 
> http://family.go.com/images/cms/entertainment/content/Template for Evil Queen Mask.pdf
> 
> http://family.go.com/entertainment/...leThings_09_21_craft-766432-evil-queen-mask-t



That is so cool.  Too bad I don't have long till my trip.  I could have totally seen making myself a T-Shirt with this.  The boys would have loved it. 



revrob said:


> I finished these up for a big give today
> 
> Cinderella - slightly different than the last version I did
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbell



Awesome.  I love the sundressy princess dresses you have been doing.  They definitely look like the princesses, but without all the poof and scratchiness, just the kind of thing I would have liked as a child. (I was never all that into playing dress up, but simple dresses were more my style.)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

2cutekidz said:


> WOW!!  Just...WOW!!





Piper said:


> That was truly a labour of love!  Gorgeous!





karebear1 said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!   Excuse me while I go cry a little over the sweetness of this dress.





ireland_nicole said:


> Oh merciful heavens, you should have warned me to get the tissues out first.  I am utterly stunned at how beautiful and precious that gown is.  And to think that someday Hannah's grandchildren will be christened in the gown, too... gotta go find those tissues...





Adi12982 said:


> HOLY MOLY you did an AMAZING job!!  I am AMAZED!!!  Hannah looked gorgeous!!  And that is something she can treasure her whole life!!  Loads of work, but you did incredibly!!





danicaw said:


> As others have said.... WOW! Its beautiful! Amazing job!





revrob said:


> ABSOLUTELY...  ABSOLUTELY... AMAZING!  WOW!    Stunning!
> 
> I'd love to see a close up pic of that blind hem edging you mentioned, too!





tricia said:


> OMG that is just gorgeous.





bclydia said:


> This is so beyond gorgeous!  What an amazing heirloom for Hannah.





anggye said:


> That is the cutest idea, it makes me want another girl so I can make matching burp cloths for her customs. My husband says 4 girls are enough!
> 
> 
> Stunning, absolutely stunning!!





Colleen27 said:


> That is truly breathtaking, what a precious keepsake that will be for her. That's the kind of thing that will stay in the family for generations. And she is so precious in it, so perfect she almost looks like a porcelain doll rather than a real baby!





*Toadstool* said:


> I know I already gushed over your dress on FB, but had to quote it again. I am just so impressed. I was just thinking.. if only you had been in Arlington at Martha Pullen I think you could have won the machine embroidery category. I think this dress is much more beautiful than the dress that won. It was a christening gown, but was kinda gaudy imo. She looks sooo beautiful in it. The scallops are just gorgeous.
> .





Jenjulia said:


> WOW! This is incredible. Absolutely stunning! Someday I would love to do heirloom sewing and smock. I buy Sew Beautiful every month hoping that someday I have the time and talent to sew like that. What a beautiful gown to hand down from generation to generation. Gorgeous!





VBAndrea said:


> WOW!!!!  That turned out amazing!  You should be beyond proud of yourself!  And I ADORE that closeup photo of Hannah -- I think you should put that in your avatar.





SallyfromDE said:


> The christening gown is something I could never dream of doing. But can Imake a suggestion? Find a place to date it. Maybe a monogram with Hannahs name. This is something that should be handed down through the family.  My sister has an old quilt that was not finished, but was dated. She was able to register it with a quilt society. This is truly a treasure for all time.





Jennia said:


> STUNNING, I am so in love with this! This would be beautiful if you had it framed with a photo of her in it and the date printed somewhere on the mat.




Thank you to everyone who posted compliments!!! I have a sore throat today and am tired. My Mom called and asked if I could email her photos so she could send brag photos to her friends. Sadly, my Father began chemo Thursday and even tho this type of chemo isn't supposed to make you sick, he was not doing well. Mom asked if I would come visit them next week with baby and dress and dress for Megan and she would get him to dress up again so they could have a photo (none was taken of them with her) Unfortunately I just didnt think of it and no one asked, I brought her back to house and left her in it for an hour and then changed her- thinking everyone had seen it.

I love the idea of making it my avatar!

i plan to embroider her info on her slip in ecru or white thread. My machine does numbers and letters


Ill see if I can find a tutorial for the shell stitch, if not, Ill try and make one- here's a description
find your blind hem stitch, for some it will be a sideways V with "dots" between, for some it will look line a straight line. The V will want to point with the narrow part facing towards the foot of your machine- flip it (Mirror image it) so the narrow part faces away from the foot.

press or finger press fabric in a hair and then in again about a 1/4" inch- let stitch run along side with the narrow V falling OFF your fabric, when the needle swings back it will create a little curve and land back on, you need to watch your needle to be sure the needle falls OFF the fabric each time.


I'm so proud of myself for doing this, i was a Sew Beautiful reader for 2 years, then Kira got me going on looking at fine fabrics and it snowballed from there- if you can zig zag, you can do this!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did get the windows on the outside washed, the car detailed inside and out, every piece of DS clothing is now clean, sorted, folded and put away.  The carpets are shampooed, the floors washed, I mowed the front and back yard, 3 acres total,  we are packed....but did I remember undies?  3 bags all just on the edge of 50 lbs.  I just froze some milk for DS and have french vanilla coffeemate for us frozen.  I got DS dr. note for his GAC and went to the bank. I also bought some croissants and will pack cheese and put them in our carry on for the 6 hour flight there.

I still have to sew the buttons on DH shirt.  I am tired.  DS and I are going swimming once the brownies get done.  Then showers, dinner and finally sleep.  Get up at 4 am, leave at 4:40, flight boards at 6:40. 

What did I forget?  Can you think of anything else?  What have I left undone?  

For my first day off from my job today was a lot of work!  I am ready and I won't post that we are leaving at 4:am.  Thanks again friends!!!


----------



## Adi12982

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did get the windows on the outside washed, the car detailed inside and out, every piece of DS clothing is now clean, sorted, folded and put away.  The carpets are shampooed, the floors washed, I mowed the front and back yard, 3 acres total,  we are packed....but did I remember undies?  3 bags all just on the edge of 50 lbs.  I just froze some milk for DS and have french vanilla coffeemate for us frozen.  I got DS dr. note for his GAC and went to the bank. I also bought some croissants and will pack cheese and put them in our carry on for the 6 hour flight there.
> 
> I still have to sew the buttons on DH shirt.  I am tired.  DS and I are going swimming once the brownies get done.  Then showers, dinner and finally sleep.  Get up at 4 am, leave at 4:40, flight boards at 6:40.
> 
> What did I forget?  Can you think of anything else?  What have I left undone?
> 
> For my first day off from my job today was a lot of work!  I am ready and I won't post that we are leaving at 4:am.  Thanks again friends!!!


WOW - that is A LOT in one day - are you wearing your super woman costume today??  

Hopefully you get some rest tonight!!  Hope you have a WONDERFUL trip!!


----------



## emcreative

Adi12982 said:


> WOW - that is A LOT in one day - are you wearing your super woman costume today??


  Nope...I hear she's wearing her BIG GIRL PANTIES!!!


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Nope...I hear she's wearing her BIG GIRL PANTIES!!!


----------



## emcreative

Adi12982 said:


>



Y'know if someone told me that...it would be the LAST thing they'd ever say...


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> I finished these up for a big give today
> 
> Cinderella - slightly different than the last version I did
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbell




Great job Shannon!  Those are great!


----------



## jessica52877

I have the next BIG GIVE posted!

This one is for a sweet little boy named Deyki!! His wish is to fight Darth Vader and ride the Spiderman ride at Universal with Spidey himself! 

He also has 2 siblings + more! Mom is just wonderful and works so hard!

Here is the link for the big give board!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68523&threadid=671928

And a link to his pre trip report!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2215192

The ship date on this one isn't until mid October so there is quite a bit of time to get the items made and shipped. Always helpful for our friends not in the US!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Hi Ladies (and Tom)! I've been lurking for several weeks (and 3 threads) now and admiring all your beautiful work.  You've inspired me to dig out my grandma's 1975 era Singer that I had in the back of my guestroom closet for the past 4 years.  I had no idea how to sew, so I spent 3 evenings reading about sewing before I even turned the thing on.  My first attempt was some CarlaC wrap skirts for dolly.  They turned out okay, but I discovered that you don't sew through adhesive!  My next attempt was a pirate costume for DS5.  He really wants to be "Pirate Mickey" so I think I'll take the head scarf, cut two slits and put it over a Mickey ears hat.  Aside from sewing the pants together backwards (as in I couldn't figure out which side was the "right" side..) I think it came out okay.  








The second photo adds some accessories my mom bought--hat, pistol, boots.

My next attempt was the Snow White costume for DD3.  She loves it, but it kicked my butt!  Maybe not the best choice for a beginner.  It took me 12-16 hrs...I lost count.  But I did learn a lot--zipper, corded piping, applique-ing satin, putting in a huge hem (she's short for a size 4/5).  













I've also made her a dress and ruffle pants--will post soon.  Stocked up on enough fabric for 5 more dresses and 2 shirts at JoAnn yesterday, so will be busy through Christmas, I suppose.

Thanks for the inspiration, you truly are a talented group.


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> Teresa-Jenna wants me to make her some dresses with the Precious Dress pattern because she saw the ones that you posted on Facebook.  She loved them and said that you are a good mommy for making those for your daughter.



Awww, she's so sweet! Two of those were for a customer, but I do plan on making more for Lyddie!  



anggye said:


> I haven't really had a chance to work on anytthing. I have been packing our house, basically by myself because my husband's been on call constantly. We were supposed to move today but we walked in and the previous occupant didn't clean things, so I got to do that too. My sister in law was basically sent home to die, she's going through liver and kidney failure. And we don't have much time left before our trip and I'm not finished sewing. I am ready to break down and have a meltdown!!
> \et.com/albums/af236/anggye-album/abbey001.jpg[/IMG]



The Belle dress is fantastic!!

I'm soo sorry about your SIL though. That is so hard. 




Tinka_Belle said:


> *I need some help in deciding if this will look good or not. Jenna has asked me to make her a Precious dress for school. I have enough of the navy fabric to make her one that would be solid navy, but I was thinking of trying to make two for her. I was thinking of making her one with a white bodice and sleeves with the navy skirt and a red sash and another one that has a red bodice and sleeves with a navy skirt and a white sash. Do you guys think that this will look right? Her school colors are red, white and navy and the bottoms have to be either navy or khaki. Jenna has requested these dresses, because she has fallen in love with the ones that Teresa did.*



I think that sounds really cute! I really love the Precious Dress pattern! And, I think I have finally done enough to not have to keep looking at the directions! 



revrob said:


> I finished these up for a big give today
> 
> tinkerbell


Love these Shannon! 



Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)! I've been lurking for several weeks (and 3 threads) now and admiring all your beautiful work.  You've inspired me to dig out my grandma's 1975 era Singer that I had in the back of my guestroom closet for the past 4 years.  I had no idea how to sew, so I spent 3 evenings reading about sewing before I even turned the thing on.  My first attempt was some CarlaC wrap skirts for dolly.  They turned out okay, but I discovered that you don't sew through adhesive!  My next attempt was a pirate costume for DS5.  He really wants to be "Pirate Mickey" so I think I'll take the head scarf, cut two slits and put it over a Mickey ears hat.  Aside from sewing the pants together backwards (as in I couldn't figure out which side was the "right" side..) I think it came out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made her a dress and ruffle pants--will post soon.  Stocked up on enough fabric for 5 more dresses and 2 shirts at JoAnn yesterday, so will be busy through Christmas, I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you truly are a talented group.



Wow!!! That is incredible!!! These are just amazing, especially for a beginning sewer!!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 

Love all posted - the Minnie dress is perfect as is if you ask me!! Crystal, great job on Hannah's dress!! Sooooo cute Marah!! Theresa - your vacation is soooooo close!!! You guys are going to have so much fun!!! April - you get more done in a day than I do in a month!!!!!!

So, we had  nice day on the beach  yesterday and celebrated my nephew, Tim's 5th birthday. It was so funny because it just so happened that a lot of special things happened, and he just thought it was all for his special day. Sooooo funny -he said "this day just keeps getting better and better"! We had his birthday dinner on the boardwalk which was quite empty and we even did a cake and all. Then we walked the boards a bit, and his mom, Sue was passing out pieces of cake to the kids working in the little food stands - it was so funny.  

Anyways, Tim wanted a skim board and "robots" for his birthday - so I got him the board and then a few Transformers.  I got him the "level 2" transformers for ages 5 and up = those darn things are really pieces of JUNK if you ask me - and gosh I couldnt do them!!! Anyone else have these things??? Here is the outfit I made him....








The starfish Matt found...








Cake on the boardwalk!




Passing it out to boardwalk workers - lol




My Big 5 year old!!  How time flies!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> tinkerbell



These are just lovely, Shannon.  I can't wait to see the next ones!



Cibahwewah said:


>



They are both so adorable!



billwendy said:


>



Oh dear Wendy, if you had posted this photo 2 months earlier you'd have TOTALLY won the messy baby faces photo contest from family fun!!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Wendy, love the pictures of Tim through the years and I love all their suits. They look so cute together.

Cute outfit and I am right there with you with the transformers. Nothing but a piece of junk that fall apart! I can't stand them. Oh, overpriced junk at that!


----------



## Jenjulia

So many awesome outfits posted today! 



ibesue said:


>



That is beautiful! 



kidneygirl said:


> We just got back from the beach and I had made this dress for my DD to wear.  I was thinking she could also wear it when we have breakfast at Cape May Cafe.  There aren't any Disney-related things on it, but it's a beach theme.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Tami



I think it would be really cute for Cape May Cafe. 



Colleen27 said:


> I finished the first of the skirts I'm making my girls for our January trip. This one is for my 1yo. It started as a no-sew tutu, then I added the top layer with the roses & gathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching bow, which will go on a headband as soon as I find/make one the right color.



That is really, really cool. Very pretty. 



busy mommy said:


> I haven't had much time on here the past few days, but what little I've seen is wonderful.  Abbie has been sick, so I took her to the doctor this morning.  She has an unofficial diagnosis of H1N1.  Please pray Gray and Maddie stay well.
> I hope to catch up soon.



I hope that you all feel better soon. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> *I need some help in deciding if this will look good or not. Jenna has asked me to make her a Precious dress for school. I have enough of the navy fabric to make her one that would be solid navy, but I was thinking of trying to make two for her. I was thinking of making her one with a white bodice and sleeves with the navy skirt and a red sash and another one that has a red bodice and sleeves with a navy skirt and a white sash. Do you guys think that this will look right? Her school colors are red, white and navy and the bottoms have to be either navy or khaki. Jenna has requested these dresses, because she has fallen in love with the ones that Teresa did.*


I think they both would look beautiful. 




emcreative said:


> I



You did a great job! I love the patches. I think they are a really cute idea!


revrob said:


> I finished these up for a big give today
> 
> Cinderella - slightly different than the last version I did
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbell



Love both of these. I am sure the little girls will love them. 

Nicole, I hope that you feel better. I got to go to an heirloom store when we were on vacation in Texas. I made my dh drive two hours just to get to a store called Buttons and Bows in Houston so that I could buy some books on how to learn how to do heirloom sewing. I am so worried about messing up the fabric, since it is spendy but gorgeous! ETA: did you practice a lot on muslin first? Have you sewn anything else like the gown? It is just absolutely incredible. I would love to be able to sew like that. 



Cibahwewah said:


> The second photo adds some accessories my mom bought--hat, pistol, boots.
> 
> My next attempt was the Snow White costume for DD3.  She loves it, but it kicked my butt!  Maybe not the best choice for a beginner.  It took me 12-16 hrs...I lost count.  But I did learn a lot--zipper, corded piping, applique-ing satin, putting in a huge hem (she's short for a size 4/5).



Oh, super cute! I love both costumes. Absolutely adorable.  You did a great job for a beginner. Wow! My dd is also really short for a size 4/5 too. She's 38.5", yikes. It is hard to buy her clothes and so I have started to make more of her clothes instead of buying them.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -



My oldest would love these. He is really into transformers too. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Get up at 4 am, leave at 4:40, flight boards at 6:40.



Wow! you were really busy today. I hope that you get some sleep and have a great trip!! 



Well, I bought a Heather Sue pattern last night for an outfit I am making and then realized that I didn't have the color embroidery thread or the stabilizer I needed to stitch it out. So...I drove an hour each way this afternoon so that I could buy more stabilizer and a spool of embroidery thread to embroider out one of Heather Sue's patterns. I don't think I better tell my dh, he might not be too happy with me.  I live an hour from the closest Joann's. I do have a Walmart here and a quilt shop about 20 minutes away but neither of them sell embroidery thread or the stablizer I was out of. 

Long story short though, it stitched out perfectly and looks great. It is way cuter and stitched better than the outfit, that is for sure. I love it. It's the Minnie Mouse with the hibiscus flower for an Ohana outfit. Now I just need to finish the bodice and make the pants and top for the jumper.


----------



## emcreative

***For those who applique***

Have any of you done "SnowGlobes" applique?  If so I have some questions!


----------



## GoofyG

ok everyone.  We are thinking of heading to the WORLD in December.  I have no idea on outfits, weather?  We always go when it's hot outside.  Any ideas, dresses, pants, sleeves?


----------



## anggye

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)! I've been lurking for several weeks (and 3 threads) now and admiring all your beautiful work.  You've inspired me to dig out my grandma's 1975 era Singer that I had in the back of my guestroom closet for the past 4 years.  I had no idea how to sew, so I spent 3 evenings reading about sewing before I even turned the thing on.  My first attempt was some CarlaC wrap skirts for dolly.  They turned out okay, but I discovered that you don't sew through adhesive!  My next attempt was a pirate costume for DS5.  He really wants to be "Pirate Mickey" so I think I'll take the head scarf, cut two slits and put it over a Mickey ears hat.  Aside from sewing the pants together backwards (as in I couldn't figure out which side was the "right" side..) I think it came out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second photo adds some accessories my mom bought--hat, pistol, boots.
> 
> My next attempt was the Snow White costume for DD3.  She loves it, but it kicked my butt!  Maybe not the best choice for a beginner.  It took me 12-16 hrs...I lost count.  But I did learn a lot--zipper, corded piping, applique-ing satin, putting in a huge hem (she's short for a size 4/5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made her a dress and ruffle pants--will post soon.  Stocked up on enough fabric for 5 more dresses and 2 shirts at JoAnn yesterday, so will be busy through Christmas, I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you truly are a talented group.



You are also very talented. Those costumes look great and your cute kiddos really look like they love them!


----------



## Adi12982

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)! I've been lurking for several weeks (and 3 threads) now and admiring all your beautiful work.  You've inspired me to dig out my grandma's 1975 era Singer that I had in the back of my guestroom closet for the past 4 years.  I had no idea how to sew, so I spent 3 evenings reading about sewing before I even turned the thing on.  My first attempt was some CarlaC wrap skirts for dolly.  They turned out okay, but I discovered that you don't sew through adhesive!  My next attempt was a pirate costume for DS5.  He really wants to be "Pirate Mickey" so I think I'll take the head scarf, cut two slits and put it over a Mickey ears hat.  Aside from sewing the pants together backwards (as in I couldn't figure out which side was the "right" side..) I think it came out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second photo adds some accessories my mom bought--hat, pistol, boots.
> 
> My next attempt was the Snow White costume for DD3.  She loves it, but it kicked my butt!  Maybe not the best choice for a beginner.  It took me 12-16 hrs...I lost count.  But I did learn a lot--zipper, corded piping, applique-ing satin, putting in a huge hem (she's short for a size 4/5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made her a dress and ruffle pants--will post soon.  Stocked up on enough fabric for 5 more dresses and 2 shirts at JoAnn yesterday, so will be busy through Christmas, I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you truly are a talented group.



WOW - that is incredible for such a newbie!!  You are awesome!!  I have been sewing for a little bit (close to two years I guess) but still consider myself a newbie because I don't do it much - and I still ahven't touched a commercial pattern.  Those are incredible!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Love all posted - the Minnie dress is perfect as is if you ask me!! Crystal, great job on Hannah's dress!! Sooooo cute Marah!! Theresa - your vacation is soooooo close!!! You guys are going to have so much fun!!! April - you get more done in a day than I do in a month!!!!!!
> 
> So, we had  nice day on the beach  yesterday and celebrated my nephew, Tim's 5th birthday. It was so funny because it just so happened that a lot of special things happened, and he just thought it was all for his special day. Sooooo funny -he said "this day just keeps getting better and better"! We had his birthday dinner on the boardwalk which was quite empty and we even did a cake and all. Then we walked the boards a bit, and his mom, Sue was passing out pieces of cake to the kids working in the little food stands - it was so funny.
> 
> Anyways, Tim wanted a skim board and "robots" for his birthday - so I got him the board and then a few Transformers.  I got him the "level 2" transformers for ages 5 and up = those darn things are really pieces of JUNK if you ask me - and gosh I couldnt do them!!! Anyone else have these things??? Here is the outfit I made him....



AWWW - look at baby Tim!!  Looks like you had a wonderful birthday with him!!


----------



## Adi12982

GoofyG said:


> ok everyone.  We are thinking of heading to the WORLD in December.  I have no idea on outfits, weather?  We always go when it's hot outside.  Any ideas, dresses, pants, sleeves?



I would plan outfits you could layer - it could be as hot as summer time or cold.  I'm in Miami - and we've had 80 degree Christmas's (I would go to the beach on my Winter Breaks from College) and we've had one's that are cooler - anywhere from what others would consider fall weather - to actual cold.  It can be like that from late October through the end of February (just as Heathersue about her cold trip).  SO, like I said I would plan outfits that you could layer - by adding long sleeves/tights under, etc.


----------



## anggye

Okay, I have been sewing non stop, well except when my machine is acting up.  So I finished this little set for someone and now I am not sure if I like it.  I changed it around so many times, but I don't know.  What do you guys think???  Please be honest!!






Okay, back to sewing in the morning![/QUOTE]

I LOVE THAT!! That is the cutest little outfit. 

Thanks for all your prayers for my SIL. She urinated, sorry if that grossed anyone out, yesterday so that means her kidneys are functioning!

I was at wally world and in the halloween section, they had short little pettis for $5. They aren't that full, but at that price, they might work for something. I was thinking about them for under the Minnie Elpheba skirts.


----------



## VBAndrea

GoofyG said:


> ok everyone.  We are thinking of heading to the WORLD in December.  I have no idea on outfits, weather?  We always go when it's hot outside.  Any ideas, dresses, pants, sleeves?



We are going in December as well and I am planning mainly on things I can layer.  I have been in December in the past on more than one occasion.  I recall wearing shorts and I recall standing in an hour long line at Epcot wearing jackets and gloves b/c the temp was in the 20's.

For dd I am making dresses that can have leggings worn under and long sleeve t-s under.  I so hope we don't have to do jackets b/c that would just ruin my customs.  If it's warm enough out we can just forego the leggings and long sleeve t-s.  

I don't have ds's wardrobe too well planned out.  I will likely do a couple of appliqued t's that he can wear over a long sleeve t if need be.  I also purchased a couple of pairs of convertible pants for him (the kind that unzip into shorts -- he thinks they are so cool as well) and will bring thremals to put under them in case it's too cold.  If I make him any bowling shirts he will just have to wear a long sleeve t under them if it's too cold.  I am just worried about packing.  We have a really small car.  Chances are I am going to have to ship some things but then I get so worried about items getting lost in the mail or at the hotel storage.

Also, I have heard it can be nice during the day but cold at night.  So while dd may be able to wear a dress without leggings during the day, I'll have the leggings with us just in case.  I feel like I'm going to need more than just a stroller to tote all these things around with us!


Didn't have time to multiquote, but GREAT outfits being posted!  Love Shannon's two new ones and fabulous pirate and Snow White costumes.  Tons of other fabulous items as well.  I wish I was a speedy as the rest of you.  My goal is to get my Cars dress finished this week and even that seems daunting.


----------



## mom2rtk

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)! I've been lurking for several weeks (and 3 threads) now and admiring all your beautiful work.  You've inspired me to dig out my grandma's 1975 era Singer that I had in the back of my guestroom closet for the past 4 years.  I had no idea how to sew, so I spent 3 evenings reading about sewing before I even turned the thing on.  My first attempt was some CarlaC wrap skirts for dolly.  They turned out okay, but I discovered that you don't sew through adhesive!  My next attempt was a pirate costume for DS5.  He really wants to be "Pirate Mickey" so I think I'll take the head scarf, cut two slits and put it over a Mickey ears hat.  Aside from sewing the pants together backwards (as in I couldn't figure out which side was the "right" side..) I think it came out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second photo adds some accessories my mom bought--hat, pistol, boots.
> 
> My next attempt was the Snow White costume for DD3.  She loves it, but it kicked my butt!  Maybe not the best choice for a beginner.  It took me 12-16 hrs...I lost count.  But I did learn a lot--zipper, corded piping, applique-ing satin, putting in a huge hem (she's short for a size 4/5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made her a dress and ruffle pants--will post soon.  Stocked up on enough fabric for 5 more dresses and 2 shirts at JoAnn yesterday, so will be busy through Christmas, I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you truly are a talented group.



Great job on a huge undertaking! 

Just a hint on the cape: If you put one of those wide metal hooks on the underside of the knot, then stitch in a wide flat thread loop an inch or so down from the neckline, it should keep the cape from pulling up on the beatiful collar!


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> I finished these up for a big give today
> 
> Cinderella - slightly different than the last version I did
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbell


LOVE THEM!



Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)! I've been lurking for several weeks (and 3 threads) now and admiring all your beautiful work.  You've inspired me to dig out my grandma's 1975 era Singer that I had in the back of my guestroom closet for the past 4 years.  I had no idea how to sew, so I spent 3 evenings reading about sewing before I even turned the thing on.  My first attempt was some CarlaC wrap skirts for dolly.  They turned out okay, but I discovered that you don't sew through adhesive!  My next attempt was a pirate costume for DS5.  He really wants to be "Pirate Mickey" so I think I'll take the head scarf, cut two slits and put it over a Mickey ears hat.  Aside from sewing the pants together backwards (as in I couldn't figure out which side was the "right" side..) I think it came out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second photo adds some accessories my mom bought--hat, pistol, boots.
> 
> My next attempt was the Snow White costume for DD3.  She loves it, but it kicked my butt!  Maybe not the best choice for a beginner.  It took me 12-16 hrs...I lost count.  But I did learn a lot--zipper, corded piping, applique-ing satin, putting in a huge hem (she's short for a size 4/5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made her a dress and ruffle pants--will post soon.  Stocked up on enough fabric for 5 more dresses and 2 shirts at JoAnn yesterday, so will be busy through Christmas, I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you truly are a talented group.


GREAT Job!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Love all posted - the Minnie dress is perfect as is if you ask me!! Crystal, great job on Hannah's dress!! Sooooo cute Marah!! Theresa - your vacation is soooooo close!!! You guys are going to have so much fun!!! April - you get more done in a day than I do in a month!!!!!!
> 
> So, we had  nice day on the beach  yesterday and celebrated my nephew, Tim's 5th birthday. It was so funny because it just so happened that a lot of special things happened, and he just thought it was all for his special day. Sooooo funny -he said "this day just keeps getting better and better"! We had his birthday dinner on the boardwalk which was quite empty and we even did a cake and all. Then we walked the boards a bit, and his mom, Sue was passing out pieces of cake to the kids working in the little food stands - it was so funny.
> 
> Anyways, Tim wanted a skim board and "robots" for his birthday - so I got him the board and then a few Transformers.  I got him the "level 2" transformers for ages 5 and up = those darn things are really pieces of JUNK if you ask me - and gosh I couldnt do them!!! Anyone else have these things??? Here is the outfit I made him....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The starfish Matt found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cake on the boardwalk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passing it out to boardwalk workers - lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Big 5 year old!!  How time flies!!!!!


Cute outfit!  I love that Transformers material.  i used it to make Kyles bday outfit.  YES those Transformers toys are JUNK!!!!!  The kids LOVE them though!  
The other pictures are great too looks like you all had so much fun!

Sorry I didn't quote more I am so far behind!   Love everything!


----------



## Floridamomof2

Help!!!!

My daughter wants to be silvermist for halloween.  Any ideas on how I can make a costume for her?  I am at a loss! Any suggestions on a pattern or will this be something I am just going to have to create?  Thanks for any help.... and I am sure my DD will thank you too.


----------



## tricia

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)! I've been lurking for several weeks (and 3 threads) now and admiring all your beautiful work.  You've inspired me to dig out my grandma's 1975 era Singer that I had in the back of my guestroom closet for the past 4 years.  I had no idea how to sew, so I spent 3 evenings reading about sewing before I even turned the thing on.  My first attempt was some CarlaC wrap skirts for dolly.  They turned out okay, but I discovered that you don't sew through adhesive!  My next attempt was a pirate costume for DS5.  He really wants to be "Pirate Mickey" so I think I'll take the head scarf, cut two slits and put it over a Mickey ears hat.  Aside from sewing the pants together backwards (as in I couldn't figure out which side was the "right" side..) I think it came out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second photo adds some accessories my mom bought--hat, pistol, boots.
> 
> My next attempt was the Snow White costume for DD3.  She loves it, but it kicked my butt!  Maybe not the best choice for a beginner.  It took me 12-16 hrs...I lost count.  But I did learn a lot--zipper, corded piping, applique-ing satin, putting in a huge hem (she's short for a size 4/5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made her a dress and ruffle pants--will post soon.  Stocked up on enough fabric for 5 more dresses and 2 shirts at JoAnn yesterday, so will be busy through Christmas, I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you truly are a talented group.



Awesome start.  He will be a great pirate mickey, and snow white looks really sweet.




billwendy said:


>



Looks like a great birthday.  Love the Transformers outfit and the pics over the years.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all...it's your friendly lurker stopping by to say hi!  You guys have all been so busy...I agree...some of you are living in your sewing room!

I have some stuff to share...just no camera...I hope it comes back soon from being repaired!

I am off to the mountains this weekend...get to go to my Dad's hometown and where I went to college.  I can't wait!  I love it up there...nothing like getting up early and enjoying a cup of coffee with my dad on the front porch overlooking the valley.  UGH!  It's just perfect!  I'll be sure to borrow my mom's camera to take lots of pictures!

So the real reason I have been away too is things are not going so smooth for Timmy getting into school.  Timmy is a "gifted child" (hate that term...just sounds like I am bragging!).  Anyway...he reads on a 3rd grade level, can spell better than both his sister and brother...can do math on about a 2nd grade level.  But, he can't write, color or cut very well and finds it BORING!  So everyday with him is a struggle to get him to do the things he really needs to do.  His school does not give him homework excpet once a week (we always had weekly packets at our old school for the other two) so I have homework he does that I have printed out for him.  I have to say, he is getting better, but he still finds it boring.  I did find the triangle shaped crayons for him and he can control them better.  I take it one day at a time with him and just hate I never realized what a problem he had until now or I would have worked with him more before school started.  Okay...enough of that...I will go sew and clean house now!


----------



## tricia

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...it's your friendly lurker stopping by to say hi!  You guys have all been so busy...I agree...some of you are living in your sewing room!
> 
> I have some stuff to share...just no camera...I hope it comes back soon from being repaired!
> 
> I am off to the mountains this weekend...get to go to my Dad's hometown and where I went to college.  I can't wait!  I love it up there...nothing like getting up early and enjoying a cup of coffee with my dad on the front porch overlooking the valley.  UGH!  It's just perfect!  I'll be sure to borrow my mom's camera to take lots of pictures!
> 
> So the real reason I have been away too is things are not going so smooth for Timmy getting into school.  Timmy is a "gifted child" (hate that term...just sounds like I am bragging!).  Anyway...he reads on a 3rd grade level, can spell better than both his sister and brother...can do math on about a 2nd grade level.  But, he can't write, color or cut very well and finds it BORING!  So everyday with him is a struggle to get him to do the things he really needs to do.  His school does not give him homework excpet once a week (we always had weekly packets at our old school for the other two) so I have homework he does that I have printed out for him.  I have to say, he is getting better, but he still finds it boring.  I did find the triangle shaped crayons for him and he can control them better.  I take it one day at a time with him and just hate I never realized what a problem he had until now or I would have worked with him more before school started.  Okay...enough of that...I will go sew and clean house now!



Sounds like a fun weekend.

If you want to help Timmy with his printing I got my kids started on the Handwriting without Tears lessons last year.  My older DSs cursive was impossible to read, and I noticed that my younger DS did not form his letters properly.  They both now get to do 2 pages from their respective work books every night.  They are not thrilled, but I have a little incentive program set up with stickers, and free slushes etc. that helps with the whining.   Anyway, they stress the proper way to form the letters, not a particular style.  I ordered the books from them online www.hwtears.com


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

tricia said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend.
> 
> If you want to help Timmy with his printing I got my kids started on the Handwriting without Tears lessons last year.  My older DSs cursive was impossible to read, and I noticed that my younger DS did not form his letters properly.  They both now get to do 2 pages from their respective work books every night.  They are not thrilled, but I have a little incentive program set up with stickers, and free slushes etc. that helps with the whining.   Anyway, they stress the proper way to form the letters, not a particular style.  I ordered the books from them online www.hwtears.com



Thank you!  I just checked out the website and will be ordering for sure...for all of the kids!  THANK YOU SO MUCH!   Timmy gets so frustrated and I really don't know what to say to help him sometimes.


----------



## tricia

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thank you!  I just checked out the website and will be ordering for sure...for all of the kids!  THANK YOU SO MUCH!   Timmy gets so frustrated and I really don't know what to say to help him sometimes.



No problem at all, glad to be of help.  It does seem to be working for my boys.  I do wish I had started them earlier.  Liam was in grade 6 when we started but I bought him the 3rd grade book first, and he is now on the 4th grade book.  Tyler was in 2nd, but I started him on 1st.  I started them where I felt their skill level was.


----------



## teresajoy

anggye said:


> Thanks for all your prayers for my SIL. She urinated, sorry if that grossed anyone out, yesterday so that means her kidneys are functioning!
> .



I am so glad to hear that!


----------



## minnie2

Floridamomof2 said:


> Help!!!!
> 
> My daughter wants to be silvermist for halloween.  Any ideas on how I can make a costume for her?  I am at a loss! Any suggestions on a pattern or will this be something I am just going to have to create?  Thanks for any help.... and I am sure my DD will thank you too.


 I have been on the phone off and on with my cousin for 3 days now trying to figure this out for my niece!  What I did come up with possibly making the Faith Double layer to into a dress and adding a layer.  Then maybe add a shiny blue sash.  It won't be fitted like hers is BUT frankly my niece is 3 and doesn't need to e wearing anything fitted!  We are just trying to decide if it is worth making it or her just running to Down Town Disney and grabbing the costume from there...  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...it's your friendly lurker stopping by to say hi!  You guys have all been so busy...I agree...some of you are living in your sewing room!
> 
> I have some stuff to share...just no camera...I hope it comes back soon from being repaired!
> 
> I am off to the mountains this weekend...get to go to my Dad's hometown and where I went to college.  I can't wait!  I love it up there...nothing like getting up early and enjoying a cup of coffee with my dad on the front porch overlooking the valley.  UGH!  It's just perfect!  I'll be sure to borrow my mom's camera to take lots of pictures!
> 
> So the real reason I have been away too is things are not going so smooth for Timmy getting into school.  Timmy is a "gifted child" (hate that term...just sounds like I am bragging!).  Anyway...he reads on a 3rd grade level, can spell better than both his sister and brother...can do math on about a 2nd grade level.  But, he can't write, color or cut very well and finds it BORING!  So everyday with him is a struggle to get him to do the things he really needs to do.  His school does not give him homework excpet once a week (we always had weekly packets at our old school for the other two) so I have homework he does that I have printed out for him.  I have to say, he is getting better, but he still finds it boring.  I did find the triangle shaped crayons for him and he can control them better.  I take it one day at a time with him and just hate I never realized what a problem he had until now or I would have worked with him more before school started.  Okay...enough of that...I will go sew and clean house now!


Sounds like a fun weekend!  
 Good luck with Timmy! Not sure what to tell you other then working on those things at home with him.  Kyle was a rough one to get motivated and in reality we realized because he gets board so easily.  Once he gets something he gets it and sores... It is the basic things he can't be bothered with.


----------



## froggy33

GoofyG said:


> ok everyone.  We are thinking of heading to the WORLD in December.  I have no idea on outfits, weather?  We always go when it's hot outside.  Any ideas, dresses, pants, sleeves?



Hey!!  (It's Jessica from facebook).  I have been thinking about ideas for you.  Like the others have said...layer!  We went the same time you are thinking of going for our honeymoon in 2005 and we wore sweatshirts on more than one occasion.  I also wore jeans the entire time (but I almost always do that). Here's a rough outline of what we are doing and what my 17 month old will be wearing.
Sat: arrival & Chef Mickey's.  I think I am going to make a Minnie Mouse inspired waitress outfit using red dot.
Sun: Epcot & Biergarten.  I have the hard to find faces of the world fabric and I am going to use it to make some sort of german inspired dress.
Mon: AK & Sanaa.  This was a hard one for me, but I am going to make a Lion King vida with jeans.
Tues: DHS & Mama Melrose.  VERY excited about this one.  I am making a Mickey inspired strip skirt simply sweet.
Wed: MK & Crystal Palace.  For CP I made a Winnie the Pooh peasant top with embellished jeans.  I don't know what she'll wear that afternoon.
Thur: Akershus & MVMCP. Some sort of princess dress (haven't decided) and a Christmas skirt with appliqued halter top.  The skirt is hopefully going to be like the one LisaZoe made with all the layers.
Fri:1900 Park Fare dinner: I am going to make a Princess Tiana ourfit (movie opens) and for dinner either Cinderella or step sisters.
Sat: 1900 Park FAre breakfast.  A strip skirt with a Mary Poppins appliqued top.
So I am not really doing everything Christmassy.  I plan on making peasant tops or long sleeve shirts with fur cuffs to go under things.  Plus will use leggings or jeans.  I may even throw a raglan or two out of fleece for if it gets really cold!

Good luck!!

Oh... by the way I saw you did a portrait sitting at GF last trip.  How much did that cost and how many pics did you get??  Thanks!!


----------



## dancer_mom

Well sort of...  I just wanted to come out of lurkdom and say hello.  I have been lurking on the DIS for a year but have never become so obsessed with one single thread until I found this one!!  I have pulled out the sewing machine  I got for Christmas 16 years ago (that has only been used to sew pillows) and decided to finally try to sew some clothes.  You were right... I have a new hobby!!! 

I love all of the customs that everyone does for the parks - they are adorable!  I am starting with Halloween costumes and even though I have been using the seam ripper more than the sewing machine I am having a great time figuring it all out!    Thanks again for getting me hooked!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Thanks for all the compliments.  I think I will put a hook on that cape, Mom2RK, so it doesn't look like it's choking her.  We're going to Disney on Ice Saturday, so I think the costume will get a test drive.  Hopefully she can still wear it to MK next year--I can let out the hem forever, but not the bodice!  I love Revrob's Cinderella sundress.  Is that a CarlaC "simply sweet"?  

My son's preK, juniorK, and seniorK curriculum has used "handwriting without tears" all along.  His handwriting isn't pretty by any means, but he doesn't complain about it being hard or frustrating.  A lot of it has to do with holding the pencil correctly, and forming the letters the same way each time--which he tries to take shortcuts on.  I don't think they even work on cursive any more.  MSN says it's becoming a forgotten skill since keyboarding is emphasized more now.  I agree...I only use cursive for my signature any more, every think else is typed or printed...then again I'm a doctor (with neat handwriting) and cursive is frowned upon due to too many errors in interpretation.  I can't tell you how many 3rd grade hours were spent on making those lovely slanted loopy letters.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

dancer_mom said:


> Well sort of...  I just wanted to come out of lurkdom and say hello.  I have been lurking on the DIS for a year but have never become so obsessed with one single thread until I found this one!!  I have pulled out the sewing machine  I got for Christmas 16 years ago (that has only been used to sew pillows) and decided to finally try to sew some clothes.  You were right... I have a new hobby!!!
> 
> I love all of the customs that everyone does for the parks - they are adorable!  I am starting with Halloween costumes and even though I have been using the seam ripper more than the sewing machine I am having a great time figuring it all out!    Thanks again for getting me hooked!


----------



## teresajoy

dancer_mom said:


> Well sort of...  I just wanted to come out of lurkdom and say hello.  I have been lurking on the DIS for a year but have never become so obsessed with one single thread until I found this one!!  I have pulled out the sewing machine  I got for Christmas 16 years ago (that has only been used to sew pillows) and decided to finally try to sew some clothes.  You were right... I have a new hobby!!!
> 
> I love all of the customs that everyone does for the parks - they are adorable!  I am starting with Halloween costumes and even though I have been using the seam ripper more than the sewing machine I am having a great time figuring it all out!    Thanks again for getting me hooked!



 !!!! I'm glad you decided to post! 


*The other day nicole mentioned she used her blind hem stitch on her machine to do a scalloped edge. I thought that was pretty cool, since I had just added a tutorial for it in the bookmarks! So, if anyone wants to see it, it's here:  http://sew-blessed.blogspot.com/2008/05/scalloped-piping-tutorial.html*


----------



## WDWAtLast

tricia said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend.
> 
> If you want to help Timmy with his printing I got my kids started on the Handwriting without Tears lessons last year.  My older DSs cursive was impossible to read, and I noticed that my younger DS did not form his letters properly.  They both now get to do 2 pages from their respective work books every night.  They are not thrilled, but I have a little incentive program set up with stickers, and free slushes etc. that helps with the whining.   Anyway, they stress the proper way to form the letters, not a particular style.  I ordered the books from them online www.hwtears.com



I am guessing that Handwriting without Tears is also for lefty's?  I am righthanded and have two left handed daughters (thanks dh! lol ) so it is hard for me to help them hold the pencil correctly.


----------



## Floridamomof2

minnie2 said:


> I have been on the phone off and on with my cousin for 3 days now trying to figure this out for my niece!  What I did come up with possibly making the Faith Double layer to into a dress and adding a layer.  Then maybe add a shiny blue sash.  It won't be fitted like hers is BUT frankly my niece is 3 and doesn't need to e wearing anything fitted!  We are just trying to decide if it is worth making it or her just running to Down Town Disney and grabbing the costume from there...
> 
> 
> Thank you for some inspiration.  My DH and I are going to the World in 2 weeks for an alone weekend.  I thought about check then to see what they had... I just did not want to spend a whole lot for a costume.  Thanks again.


----------



## Colleen27

bunny213 said:


> if you don't mind sharing your secret...how did you attach the overskirt to the no sew tutu?   It's just lovely....Barb



I used this type of knot to attach the tulle to the elastic, rather than the type in the tutorial that is posted here on the DIS. 





To start the overskirt, I cut the sparkle tulle into 6" wide strips, same as for the main body of the skirt, but half the length I used for the matte tulle. Then I threaded it through every second knot from the inside, pulling about 1/3 of the strip through. This gives a little "poof" to the top layer without making it as full or fluffy as the main body of the tutu.





Finally, I just draped the remaining 2/3 over the waistband and hand sewed it in place using a whipstich over the top edge of the waistband. It really was super-easy, once I figured out how to get the look I wanted with the overskirt.





Forgive the picture quality, I tried typing out an explanation without pics and couldn't quite explain it well , so I just took a couple quick shots using some scrap from the Belle tutu and the ladybug Halloween costume I'm working on today.


----------



## tricia

WDWAtLast said:


> I am guessing that Handwriting without Tears is also for lefty's?  I am righthanded and have two left handed daughters (thanks dh! lol ) so it is hard for me to help them hold the pencil correctly.



I have a lefty and a righty at home.  They have pics for both, and the word you are writing is usually visible even if writing left handed.


----------



## bunny213

you did a very good job of explaining what you did....and the pictures are wonderful....would you mind if it was copied?  I'm making an orange tutu for Fall for my DGD and would love to add the overskirt to it.   I'm thinking of using a yellow overskirt and "pinning" it up (as you did), but using fall leaves as the "tacks".      Barb in Texas


----------



## disneymomof1

Hi everyone, just returned from the world on Sunday afternoon.  I thought I would do a little mini trip report for everyone.  It might be in a couple posts spread out, I am at work and getting ready to leave, so how about part one !!  We arrived on Monday late afternoon.  Our plane landed at 5:00pm, we hired a town car from Tiffany Town Car, what a great experience !!!  We landed at 5:00, we were headed to baggage claim where we were met by our driver, our lugguge came out first on the belt and we were in the car by 5:16pm !!!!  Fantastic !!!! We did a grocery stop at Publix, got a case of water and snacks and we were on our way to Port Orleans French Quarter.  I had done the online check in, went to the desk and got our keys and we were off to the room.  We had room 5121, river view, first floor.  




This our room, it was very clean and decorated so nicely, we had never stayed here before and we were pleasantly surprised.




This is the view from our room, very pretty and quiet.  We were close to the pool, but not close enough to hear all the noise !!





This is a great pool, lots of fun for the little ones and plenty of room for the grown ups to stretch out.  The weather was great all week, only one evening of rain, the night of the Halloween party but it only rained about an hour.  We had a great time, the crowds were light, the sun was shining and we were at the most magical place on earth.  All was right with the world.  I will continue our mini trip report tonight.


----------



## sahm1000

GoofyG said:


> ok everyone.  We are thinking of heading to the WORLD in December.  I have no idea on outfits, weather?  We always go when it's hot outside.  Any ideas, dresses, pants, sleeves?



When I think of that time of year I picture red and green prints for a Minnie outfit - blue with snowflakes for Cinderella or the princesses - and I remember Tom did a leopard print Santa last year for a Big Give that was really cute too for Animal Kingdom.  I would definitely plan on layering.  You can do a Simply Sweet or a Vida and take long and short sleeve shirts for layering and leggings for underneath.  We were there once for New Year's Eve and it was FREEZING!




disneymomof1 said:


> Hi everyone, just returned from the world on Sunday afternoon.  I thought I would do a little mini trip report for everyone.  It might be in a couple posts spread out, I am at work and getting ready to leave, so how about part one !!  We arrived on Monday late afternoon.  Our plane landed at 5:00pm, we hired a town car from Tiffany Town Car, what a great experience !!!  We landed at 5:00, we were headed to baggage claim where we were met by our driver, our lugguge came out first on the belt and we were in the car by 5:16pm !!!!  Fantastic !!!! We did a grocery stop at Publix, got a case of water and snacks and we were on our way to Port Orleans French Quarter.  I had done the online check in, went to the desk and got our keys and we were off to the room.  We had room 5121, river view, first floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This our room, it was very clean and decorated so nicely, we had never stayed here before and we were pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from our room, very pretty and quiet.  We were close to the pool, but not close enough to hear all the noise !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great pool, lots of fun for the little ones and plenty of room for the grown ups to stretch out.  The weather was great all week, only one evening of rain, the night of the Halloween party but it only rained about an hour.  We had a great time, the crowds were light, the sun was shining and we were at the most magical place on earth.  All was right with the world.  I will continue our mini trip report tonight.




Can't watit to hear more about it!  Glad you had a great time!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

disneymomof1 said:


> Hi everyone, just returned from the world on Sunday afternoon.  I thought I would do a little mini trip report for everyone.  It might be in a couple posts spread out, I am at work and getting ready to leave, so how about part one !!  We arrived on Monday late afternoon.  Our plane landed at 5:00pm, we hired a town car from Tiffany Town Car, what a great experience !!!  We landed at 5:00, we were headed to baggage claim where we were met by our driver, our lugguge came out first on the belt and we were in the car by 5:16pm !!!!  Fantastic !!!! We did a grocery stop at Publix, got a case of water and snacks and we were on our way to Port Orleans French Quarter.  I had done the online check in, went to the desk and got our keys and we were off to the room.  We had room 5121, river view, first floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This our room, it was very clean and decorated so nicely, we had never stayed here before and we were pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from our room, very pretty and quiet.  We were close to the pool, but not close enough to hear all the noise !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great pool, lots of fun for the little ones and plenty of room for the grown ups to stretch out.  The weather was great all week, only one evening of rain, the night of the Halloween party but it only rained about an hour.  We had a great time, the crowds were light, the sun was shining and we were at the most magical place on earth.  All was right with the world.  I will continue our mini trip report tonight.



What a great Mini Trippi!  I love that pool, I remember swimming in it before PO was complete


----------



## disneymomof1

Mini Trip Report Part 2
Our first day we spent at the Animal Kingdom.  It was a gorgeous sunny HOT day. Maddie wore the Animal Kingdom dress I had made for her.  It got tons of compliments to the point where my hubby was getting annoyed with people stopping us every 15 minutes.  One lady was running after us trying to ask me where I bought it, it did make me feel great getting all the compliments.  Maddie loved wearing it.  I made a quick headband for her to wear with it.  I loved how it turned out.









Goofy was twirling her and Pluto was bending down looking at the dress really close.  We had a great time at Animal Kingdom.  There were hardly any lines, we rode everything we wanted and saw the Nemo and Festival of the Lion King show.


----------



## rie'smom

Congratulations y'all on your outstanding talent!!!

Today I took the plunge and embroidered a design not built into my machine. The design stitched out perfectly. It was Miss Mouse with bow by our own Heather Sue!! No jumps stitches! I also made a pair of capris with a ruffle to go with the shirt. Both the bow and the ruffle were made with a smaller white dot on red fabric- it's a mini Minnie dot. 
Heather, I'm very, very happy with the design!!!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Howdy strangers. Long time no post. We made the big move from PA to CO the last weekend in Aug. Once we got here we found out there would be a delay in getting our stuff for a week. Ugh. So we just made the most of it by camping inside the house. We got DS enrolled in Kindy. He goes from 9-11:55 every day. After getting him enrolled I found a preschool for younger DS. Of course the only time they had available was 9-12 Tues and Thurs. Thursday he is able to stay later for lunch for a small cost so it's only 1 1/2 days that I have to be two places at once. I promised DH that I would not break out the sewing machine until we got settled in so I have about one more week before I can start sewing. Everything that is not in the house right now is in the garage waiting to be brought in. I had to rummage through the garage yesterday though because all the winter clothes were still packed and it got so cold here. But at least it won't last. I'm still looking for a job but hopefully with time the right job will come around.

DH denied me all the good places to put my sewing machine. why do the kids need two playrooms??? And why does he need his own personal space in the bedroom??? So it looks like I will have to be crammed into the tiny guest bedroom, jumping over the bed every time I want to sew. Oh well I have plenty of projects planned so that is better then nowhere. My first project is going to be sewing curtains for the house. All the windows are much wider so I won't be able to use any of the old ones. I have the fabric picked out just waiting to be bought. I'm having trouble with DS's room because I can't find Star Wars fabric so I will either have to get it online or look for sheets to use. Other DS is easy because he wants Cars. After that I will attempt a costume. DS wants to be Anakin Skywalker so That should be interesting. Next project will be a Snoopy shirt for DS probably a bowling shirt. I found Snoopy pirate fabric so I just need to figure out how much I need and got buy that. 

So now that I have finally have caught up with you guys I have to get my butt in gear and finish the house up so I can start sewing. Oh and everything that has been posted has been fantastic. There was way too much posted in the last couple weeks to single things out but it was all great and I love it all.


----------



## rie'smom

PrincessMickey said:


> Howdy strangers. Long time no post. We made the big move from PA to CO the last weekend in Aug. Once we got here we found out there would be a delay in getting our stuff for a week. Ugh. So we just made the most of it by camping inside the house. We got DS enrolled in Kindy. He goes from 9-11:55 every day. After getting him enrolled I found a preschool for younger DS. Of course the only time they had available was 9-12 Tues and Thurs. Thursday he is able to stay later for lunch for a small cost so it's only 1 1/2 days that I have to be two places at once. I promised DH that I would not break out the sewing machine until we got settled in so I have about one more week before I can start sewing. Everything that is not in the house right now is in the garage waiting to be brought in. I had to rummage through the garage yesterday though because all the winter clothes were still packed and it got so cold here. But at least it won't last. I'm still looking for a job but hopefully with time the right job will come around.
> 
> DH denied me all the good places to put my sewing machine. why do the kids need two playrooms??? And why does he need his own personal space in the bedroom??? So it looks like I will have to be crammed into the tiny guest bedroom, jumping over the bed every time I want to sew. Oh well I have plenty of projects planned so that is better then nowhere. My first project is going to be sewing curtains for the house. All the windows are much wider so I won't be able to use any of the old ones. I have the fabric picked out just waiting to be bought. I'm having trouble with DS's room because I can't find Star Wars fabric so I will either have to get it online or look for sheets to use. Other DS is easy because he wants Cars. After that I will attempt a costume. DS wants to be Anakin Skywalker so That should be interesting. Next project will be a Snoopy shirt for DS probably a bowling shirt. I found Snoopy pirate fabric so I just need to figure out how much I need and got buy that.
> 
> So now that I have finally have caught up with you guys I have to get my butt in gear and finish the house up so I can start sewing. Oh and everything that has been posted has been fantastic. There was way too much posted in the last couple weeks to single things out but it was all great and I love it all.



Where in CO do you live? I lived in Telluride when my son was a toddler. On October 10th, he'll be 34! Seems like yesterday.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)! I've been lurking for several weeks (and 3 threads) now and admiring all your beautiful work.  You've inspired me to dig out my grandma's 1975 era Singer that I had in the back of my guestroom closet for the past 4 years.  I had no idea how to sew, so I spent 3 evenings reading about sewing before I even turned the thing on.  My first attempt was some CarlaC wrap skirts for dolly.  They turned out okay, but I discovered that you don't sew through adhesive!  My next attempt was a pirate costume for DS5.  He really wants to be "Pirate Mickey" so I think I'll take the head scarf, cut two slits and put it over a Mickey ears hat.  Aside from sewing the pants together backwards (as in I couldn't figure out which side was the "right" side..) I think it came out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second photo adds some accessories my mom bought--hat, pistol, boots.
> 
> My next attempt was the Snow White costume for DD3.  She loves it, but it kicked my butt!  Maybe not the best choice for a beginner.  It took me 12-16 hrs...I lost count.  But I did learn a lot--zipper, corded piping, applique-ing satin, putting in a huge hem (she's short for a size 4/5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made her a dress and ruffle pants--will post soon.  Stocked up on enough fabric for 5 more dresses and 2 shirts at JoAnn yesterday, so will be busy through Christmas, I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you truly are a talented group.


Great Job!!



disneymomof1 said:


> Mini Trip Report Part 2
> Our first day we spent at the Animal Kingdom.  It was a gorgeous sunny HOT day. Maddie wore the Animal Kingdom dress I had made for her.  It got tons of compliments to the point where my hubby was getting annoyed with people stopping us every 15 minutes.  One lady was running after us trying to ask me where I bought it, it did make me feel great getting all the compliments.  Maddie loved wearing it.  I made a quick headband for her to wear with it.  I loved how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy was twirling her and Pluto was bending down looking at the dress really close.  We had a great time at Animal Kingdom.  There were hardly any lines, we rode everything we wanted and saw the Nemo and Festival of the Lion King show.


That dress is gorgeous!


Shannon;  Can't find my qoute but the cindy and Tink are really beautiful, as usual!!


----------



## GoofyG

froggy33 said:


> Hey!!  (It's Jessica from facebook).  I have been thinking about ideas for you.  Like the others have said...layer!  We went the same time you are thinking of going for our honeymoon in 2005 and we wore sweatshirts on more than one occasion.  I also wore jeans the entire time (but I almost always do that). Here's a rough outline of what we are doing and what my 17 month old will be wearing.
> Sat: arrival & Chef Mickey's.  I think I am going to make a Minnie Mouse inspired waitress outfit using red dot.
> Sun: Epcot & Biergarten.  I have the hard to find faces of the world fabric and I am going to use it to make some sort of german inspired dress.
> Mon: AK & Sanaa.  This was a hard one for me, but I am going to make a Lion King vida with jeans.
> Tues: DHS & Mama Melrose.  VERY excited about this one.  I am making a Mickey inspired strip skirt simply sweet.
> Wed: MK & Crystal Palace.  For CP I made a Winnie the Pooh peasant top with embellished jeans.  I don't know what she'll wear that afternoon.
> Thur: Akershus & MVMCP. Some sort of princess dress (haven't decided) and a Christmas skirt with appliqued halter top.  The skirt is hopefully going to be like the one LisaZoe made with all the layers.
> Fri:1900 Park Fare dinner: I am going to make a Princess Tiana ourfit (movie opens) and for dinner either Cinderella or step sisters.
> Sat: 1900 Park FAre breakfast.  A strip skirt with a Mary Poppins appliqued top.
> So I am not really doing everything Christmassy.  I plan on making peasant tops or long sleeve shirts with fur cuffs to go under things.  Plus will use leggings or jeans.  I may even throw a raglan or two out of fleece for if it gets really cold!
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Oh... by the way I saw you did a portrait sitting at GF last trip.  How much did that cost and how many pics did you get??  Thanks!!




Thanks for the ideas.

Yes we did the Poly for pics.  We picked the last appt, I wanted sunset.  We didn't get hurried and they took tones of pics.  I think the price has gone up since we did it, but I loved it and would do it again.  I bet we had over 100 pictures taken.


----------



## LisaZoe

Wow, I wish I could comment on all the wonderful new creations I've seen but I'd be here all day. I'm trying very hard to limit the amount of time I spend online for non-work related reasons but I did want to share some of my recent creations.

First I was asked to do Haunted Mansion themed Vida and tees for siblings. It took some time for me to finally come up with how to show the mansion but I'm very happy with how they came out.














I also did these cute Vidas:














OK, back to work for me.


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> Wow, I wish I could comment on all the wonderful new creations I've seen but I'd be here all day. I'm trying very hard to limit the amount of time I spend online for non-work related reasons but I did want to share some of my recent creations.
> 
> First I was asked to do Haunted Mansion themed Vida and tees for siblings. It took some time for me to finally come up with how to show the mansion but I'm very happy with how they came out.




As always Lisa, just plain WOW!!! 

Now back to work for me too!


----------



## rie'smom

LisaZoe said:


> Wow, I wish I could comment on all the wonderful new creations I've seen but I'd be here all day. I'm trying very hard to limit the amount of time I spend online for non-work related reasons but I did want to share some of my recent creations.
> 
> First I was asked to do Haunted Mansion themed Vida and tees for siblings. It took some time for me to finally come up with how to show the mansion but I'm very happy with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did these cute Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

rie'smom said:


> Where in CO do you live? I lived in Telluride when my son was a toddler. On October 10th, he'll be 34! Seems like yesterday.



We're in Littleton, just south of Denver. I actually grew up here so I'm super excited to be back. I bet Telluride would be a great place to live. I enjoy that area a lot.


----------



## rie'smom

PrincessMickey said:


> We're in Littleton, just south of Denver. I actually grew up here so I'm super excited to be back. I bet Telluride would be a great place to live. I enjoy that area a lot.



We did enjoy it. Telluride was still a quiet town. It was just starting to become known. 
My brother and his family lived in Littleton for a few years. It's a nice place. Just close enough to Denver and Estes Park but w/out the hassles.


----------



## billwendy

tricia said:


> I have a lefty and a righty at home.  They have pics for both, and the word you are writing is usually visible even if writing left handed.



Hi!! if you need any help with pencil  gripping, just let me know - thats one of my Occuptional Therapy things- Im happy to help!! I know of a lot of grippers out there, and am a lefty myself. Handwriting without Tears is a nice way to learn how to form letters - I like that they dont make the kids overpractice either - 

Lisa - You are truely amazing!!! Does Zoey ever help you with your creations or show any interest in sewing?

Marah - lol -  you re too funny girl - I dont think my picture is anywhere near the quality of yours!!!!


----------



## karamat

Jenjulia said:


> I got to go to an heirloom store when we were on vacation in Texas. I made my dh drive two hours just to get to a store called Buttons and Bows in Houston so that I could buy some books on how to learn how to do heirloom sewing. I am so worried about messing up the fabric, since it is spendy but gorgeous!



I love that store!!  It is about 30 - 45 minutes from me, but I don't seem to make it there too often.  Of course with what I spend when I do go, that's probably a good thing


----------



## PrincessMickey

rie'smom said:


> We did enjoy it. Telluride was still a quiet town. It was just starting to become known.
> My brother and his family lived in Littleton for a few years. It's a nice place. Just close enough to Denver and Estes Park but w/out the hassles.



That's one thing I do like about it here, it's far enough outside the city but definately close enough to the mountains. It snowed several inches in Estes yesterday and we might get a few tonight but by the weekend it will be back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Tracy041500

LisaZoe said:


> Wow, I wish I could comment on all the wonderful new creations I've seen but I'd be here all day. I'm trying very hard to limit the amount of time I spend online for non-work related reasons but I did want to share some of my recent creations.
> 
> First I was asked to do Haunted Mansion themed Vida and tees for siblings. It took some time for me to finally come up with how to show the mansion but I'm very happy with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did these cute Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me.


r cot

Your work is amazing. I will be looking you up on ebay for sure for some custom  made outfits for my daughter for next years trip to Disney.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Does anybody know a web site I can go to to,learn how to make a nice, basic hair bow? Tying them the usual way just doesn't look quite right.

Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## anggye

LisaZoe said:


> Wow, I wish I could comment on all the wonderful new creations I've seen but I'd be here all day. I'm trying very hard to limit the amount of time I spend online for non-work related reasons but I did want to share some of my recent creations.
> 
> First I was asked to do Haunted Mansion themed Vida and tees for siblings. It took some time for me to finally come up with how to show the mansion but I'm very happy with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did these cute Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me.



I am truly amazed at your talent. Everytime I see a new Vida, I think "that;'s my favorite" and then I see a new one and say the the same thing!!


----------



## rie'smom

GlassSlippers said:


> Does anybody know a web site I can go to to,learn how to make a nice, basic hair bow? Tying them the usual way just doesn't look quite right.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



This site has lots of different tutorials on making bows and clippies, just click on the different links at the top of the page:
http://www.girlythingsbows.com/index.html


----------



## rie'smom

Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial to applique jeans? TIA


----------



## revrob

rie'smom said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial to applique jeans? TIA



I can tell you basically - you need to open the seam on the jeans (I open the seam that is not topstitched).  I usually take the bottome hem off because it is such a huge pain to get the bottom hem seam ripped and then also the side seam.   Lay them flat and applique as you would anything else.  If you're going to add a ruffle or cuff to the bottom of the jeans, do so now.  Then turn the jeans inside out, match up the open seam, and stitch closed.


----------



## rie'smom

revrob said:


> I can tell you basically - you need to open the seam on the jeans (I open the seam that is not topstitched).  I usually take the bottome hem off because it is such a huge pain to get the bottom hem seam ripped and then also the side seam.   Lay them flat and applique as you would anything else.  If you're going to add a ruffle or cuff to the bottom of the jeans, do so now.  Then turn the jeans inside out, match up the open seam, and stitch closed.



Thank-you Shannon!


----------



## emcreative

*American Girl Doll Question*
(Heather, cover your eyes!)

Suddenly this year, Lizzie says she would like an American Girl doll.  Lizzie has never really wanted ANY doll before, let alone an AG doll.

My concern is that it is so unusual for her...will it lose it's appeal?  She does not and never has played with "babies" the closest she's ever gotten are her Build a Bears.

On one hand I think it would be great as a gift for her 10th birthday, especially since it's "unusual".  It's something special for her to remember the day.  On the other I wonder if she's getting too old and wouldn't REALLY be interested and it would just get lost in a jumble of toys and never touched.

How old were your kids if you got them one?  What do y'all think?


----------



## rie'smom

emcreative said:


> *American Girl Doll Question*
> (Heather, cover your eyes!)
> 
> Suddenly this year, Lizzie says she would like an American Girl doll.  Lizzie has never really wanted ANY doll before, let alone an AG doll.
> 
> My concern is that it is so unusual for her...will it lose it's appeal?  She does not and never has played with "babies" the closest she's ever gotten are her Build a Bears.
> 
> On one hand I think it would be great as a gift for her 10th birthday, especially since it's "unusual".  It's something special for her to remember the day.  On the other I wonder if she's getting too old and wouldn't REALLY be interested and it would just get lost in a jumble of toys and never touched.
> 
> How old were your kids if you got them one?  What do y'all think?



My daughter loved her AG dolls. I think it would be an excellent present. Most toys get put aside eventually but the AG dolls then become a wonderful
part of childhood memories.


----------



## Marianne0310

emcreative said:


> *American Girl Doll Question*
> (Heather, cover your eyes!)
> 
> Suddenly this year, Lizzie says she would like an American Girl doll.  Lizzie has never really wanted ANY doll before, let alone an AG doll.
> 
> My concern is that it is so unusual for her...will it lose it's appeal?  She does not and never has played with "babies" the closest she's ever gotten are her Build a Bears.
> 
> On one hand I think it would be great as a gift for her 10th birthday, especially since it's "unusual".  It's something special for her to remember the day.  On the other I wonder if she's getting too old and wouldn't REALLY be interested and it would just get lost in a jumble of toys and never touched.
> 
> How old were your kids if you got them one?  What do y'all think?




We love the American Girl Dolls!  I have been buying AG dolls for my grandaughters for 15 years.

QVC has been running specials for the AG dolls.  I just purchased Molly and Emily for two of my grandaughters. 

The only dolls that they have online right now are the Girl of the Year Chrissa  and her two friends Gwen and Sonali.

I hope this helps,
Marianne


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T28648American Girl Chrissa Girl of the Year w/ 2 Outfits
Customer Top Rated


-------------------------------------------------------------------------T29139American Girl Gwen and Sonali Dolls and Accessories


----------



## Jajone

emcreative said:


> *American Girl Doll Question*
> (Heather, cover your eyes!)
> 
> Suddenly this year, Lizzie says she would like an American Girl doll.  Lizzie has never really wanted ANY doll before, let alone an AG doll.
> 
> My concern is that it is so unusual for her...will it lose it's appeal?  She does not and never has played with "babies" the closest she's ever gotten are her Build a Bears.
> 
> On one hand I think it would be great as a gift for her 10th birthday, especially since it's "unusual".  It's something special for her to remember the day.  On the other I wonder if she's getting too old and wouldn't REALLY be interested and it would just get lost in a jumble of toys and never touched.
> 
> How old were your kids if you got them one?  What do y'all think?


Coming from a mom with this exact experience, I wouldn't do it. DD9 asked desperately for this last Christmas. Never being a doll girl, I was very hesitant to get it for her. I ended up buying a Goetz doll from  (apparently made by the company that originally made American Girl). It had the same type of hair and body and stands. It stands now in the corner rarely touched for the last year. I also got her a couple books and a doll hair kit. The books were read, but the doll hair kit rarely touched. She is more a barbie girl and those get played with all the time. 

I guess I would investigate further why she wants the doll. Does someone else at school have it? Likes the books? Then make a decision. My opinioon is that your gut feeling is usually right.


----------



## Jajone

DD9 has chosen to work on the girl scout badge for sewing. We are looking for a simple charity sewing project that can be completed in 1 meeting for the girls to do. I have found a personal care kit, but would have to add the personal care items and we're trying to keep the cost down. I also found a link that says GKTW is looking for donated child sized pillowcases, but don't see any other info on their website. I think this would be a perfect idea, but not sure if they are accepting those anymore. Does anyone else have any great ideas? I was hoping for something more than a blanket.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Wow, I wish I could comment on all the wonderful new creations I've seen but I'd be here all day. I'm trying very hard to limit the amount of time I spend online for non-work related reasons but I did want to share some of my recent creations.
> 
> First I was asked to do Haunted Mansion themed Vida and tees for siblings. It took some time for me to finally come up with how to show the mansion but I'm very happy with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did these cute Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me.



Absolutely amazing!!



emcreative said:


> *American Girl Doll Question*
> (Heather, cover your eyes!)
> 
> Suddenly this year, Lizzie says she would like an American Girl doll.  Lizzie has never really wanted ANY doll before, let alone an AG doll.
> 
> My concern is that it is so unusual for her...will it lose it's appeal?  She does not and never has played with "babies" the closest she's ever gotten are her Build a Bears.
> 
> On one hand I think it would be great as a gift for her 10th birthday, especially since it's "unusual".  It's something special for her to remember the day.  On the other I wonder if she's getting too old and wouldn't REALLY be interested and it would just get lost in a jumble of toys and never touched.
> 
> How old were your kids if you got them one?  What do y'all think?



ok, I'm not a representative sample, b/c of DD's autism, but she will be 10 in January and the only thing she's asking for for Christmas or her birthday is American Girl stuff.  She carries one of those dolls around with her a lot of the time.  One thing I love about AG is that they're not just "girly girl" dolls, kwim?  The dolls all represent girls with different personalities, talents and flaws; some are dancers, some are swimmers, some are journalists; they are all different, just like our daughters are different.  It's not all about tea parties and dresses.  To be honest, even if the doll sits on a shelf, she's still an heirloom she can pass on to her daughter some day, and she'll still read the books, play on line, etc.  There's a lot more to AG than just the dolls.  Plus, I do think an AG doll can be kind of a right of passage gift.  In our case, Caitie had to wait for one of the big girl dolls (she had a bitty baby she didn't play with much) until she was 8, because that was the age specified by AG (not telling anyone else they have to wait, it was just the right thing for us).  She pored over the catalog and website for a year, really thought about the doll she wanted, and felt so grown up when she got her.


----------



## bear_mom

emcreative said:


> *American Girl Doll Question*
> (Heather, cover your eyes!)
> 
> Suddenly this year, Lizzie says she would like an American Girl doll.  Lizzie has never really wanted ANY doll before, let alone an AG doll.
> 
> My concern is that it is so unusual for her...will it lose it's appeal?  She does not and never has played with "babies" the closest she's ever gotten are her Build a Bears.
> 
> On one hand I think it would be great as a gift for her 10th birthday, especially since it's "unusual".  It's something special for her to remember the day.  On the other I wonder if she's getting too old and wouldn't REALLY be interested and it would just get lost in a jumble of toys and never touched.
> 
> How old were your kids if you got them one?  What do y'all think?



My dds are 10 and 7 and they still play with their AG dolls quite frequently, but they got them with they turned 6. They each have two of them now. I like them because it gives lots of opportunities for little gifts for others. Over the last 4 years, dd has aquired most of the accessories for Kirsten. 

Emily


----------



## Colleen27

bunny213 said:


> you did a very good job of explaining what you did....and the pictures are wonderful....would you mind if it was copied?  I'm making an orange tutu for Fall for my DGD and would love to add the overskirt to it.   I'm thinking of using a yellow overskirt and "pinning" it up (as you did), but using fall leaves as the "tacks".      Barb in Texas



Go right ahead! Be sure to post pics of the finished product, because that sounds really cute.


----------



## LisaZoe

billwendy said:


> Lisa - You are truely amazing!!! Does Zoe ever help you with your creations or show any interest in sewing?



We made a skirt together last year but she hasn't really brought up the idea of doing something else. She likes to make things (although I'm not always sure what they are) so I let her use some old fabric when she's in the mood to sew.  I have to admit, though, that I'm nervous when she uses my machines since I need them for work.



anggye said:


> I am truly amazed at your talent. Everytime I see a new Vida, I think "that;'s my favorite" and then I see a new one and say the the same thing!!





Tracy041500 said:


> Your work is amazing. I will be looking you up on ebay for sure for some custom  made outfits for my daughter for next years trip to Disney.





rie'smom said:


> Gorgeous!!!





mom2rtk said:


> As always Lisa, just plain WOW!!!





ireland_nicole said:


> Absolutely amazing!!



Thank you!



rie'smom said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial to applique jeans? TIA



No tutorial from me but I do them kind of like Revrob although I always open the inseam and I do take out the hem unless I know I'll cut it off. The reason I open the inseam is that I like to be able to have the applique overlap the side seam if needed. I do decoupage jeans the same so the patches continue seamlessly around the outer pant leg. I also like that opening the inseam means I can have the leg completely flat. If you're planning to have the applique just on the lower part of the jeans and it will definitely fit in the space between both seams, opening the non-topstitched seam is usually the simplest approach.

BTW - I have seen jeans where the person didn't undo the hem at all. I think it was machine applique so the person must have been able to hoop with just part of the side seam opened.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Girls,
I am wondering if anyone can help me. Megan wants to be Cinderella for Halloween, but with my Dad being so sick I really need to be able to go visit them when I can (for those on FB you already know he's pretty sick and started chemo last Thursday), I would love to find a dress that wont break the bank. She wears a 2T and could probably get away with 3T. 
A used WDW or BBB dress would work- is there is anyone who's daughter has a dress she doesnt use anymore and might be willing to sell one to me?
If so please PM me. Baby Hannah and I both have colds right now. 

Sorry this is such a needy post, but please keep my Dad in your prayers, he barely made it to the dedication and sadly we didnt get a photo of him with Hannah. Mom has asked me to bring her and dress to them and she will get him dressed up again and we will take pic at their house, but they are almost 2 hours away. 
He will lose his hair with this chemo, but they said he wouldnt get sick- well, I can tell you the food isn't staying in and even simple things like applesauce taste like they have gone bad to him. He weighs 129lbs now, he used to be around 170 I think. He has lost more than 5 inches in height because his spine is collapsing.
I no longer know what to pray for. He seems to have lost hope.

Thanks for letting me "dump" all this. I don't talk about it much with anyone outside my husband and he's not a conversation type LOL.


----------



## Sleepingbooty

Hi Ladies... and man!  First time posting on the Disboutiquers thread. I haven't had time to go back and look at all the pages (160) but just from the pics on this last page, I am really excited to!  I've never made any Dis - signs before, but back when my oldest was little, I used to create dresses out of vintage linens. She's outgrown that style, unfortunately, but I've had the hankerin' to sew something lately! Anyway, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## anggye

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I am wondering if anyone can help me. Megan wants to be Cinderella for Halloween, but with my Dad being so sick I really need to be able to go visit them when I can (for those on FB you already know he's pretty sick and started chemo last Thursday), I would love to find a dress that wont break the bank. She wears a 2T and could probably get away with 3T.
> A used WDW or BBB dress would work- is there is anyone who's daughter has a dress she doesnt use anymore and might be willing to sell one to me?
> If so please PM me. Baby Hannah and I both have colds right now.
> 
> Sorry this is such a needy post, but please keep my Dad in your prayers, he barely made it to the dedication and sadly we didnt get a photo of him with Hannah. Mom has asked me to bring her and dress to them and she will get him dressed up again and we will take pic at their house, but they are almost 2 hours away.
> He will lose his hair with this chemo, but they said he wouldnt get sick- well, I can tell you the food isn't staying in and even simple things like applesauce taste like they have gone bad to him. He weighs 129lbs now, he used to be around 170 I think. He has lost more than 5 inches in height because his spine is collapsing.
> I no longer know what to pray for. He seems to have lost hope.
> 
> Thanks for letting me "dump" all this. I don't talk about it much with anyone outside my husband and he's not a conversation type LOL.



I would be happy to make a cinderella dress for your DD. If you are at all intersted, let me know. We have had a couple friends that have been so helpful with our trials, I would love to give back!! Sorry, I would have PM'd you but my computer is acting up and it keeps bumping me off.


----------



## anggye

Sleepingbooty said:


> Hi Ladies... and man!  First time posting on the Disboutiquers thread. I haven't had time to go back and look at all the pages (160) but just from the pics on this last page, I am really excited to!  I've never made any Dis - signs before, but back when my oldest was little, I used to create dresses out of vintage linens. She's outgrown that style, unfortunately, but I've had the hankerin' to sew something lately! Anyway, just wanted to say hi!



Welcome!! Just to warn you, this thread can get addictive!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> *American Girl Doll Question*
> (Heather, cover your eyes!)
> 
> Suddenly this year, Lizzie says she would like an American Girl doll.  Lizzie has never really wanted ANY doll before, let alone an AG doll.
> 
> My concern is that it is so unusual for her...will it lose it's appeal?  She does not and never has played with "babies" the closest she's ever gotten are her Build a Bears.
> 
> On one hand I think it would be great as a gift for her 10th birthday, especially since it's "unusual".  It's something special for her to remember the day.  On the other I wonder if she's getting too old and wouldn't REALLY be interested and it would just get lost in a jumble of toys and never touched.
> 
> How old were your kids if you got them one?  What do y'all think?



Kirsta is almost 9, I got her one for Xmas last year. She had asked for one, and I was hoping that the books and stories that went with them would inspire her to read. Which is her trouble with school. She just plain HATES to read. I told her if she kept the dolls hair nice (her baby doll ended up with dreadlocks), I would buy her more clothes and accessories to go with her. Well, Julie is missing a shoe and has a mat of hair. She really hasn't taken to her. 



Jajone said:


> DD9 has chosen to work on the girl scout badge for sewing. We are looking for a simple charity sewing project that can be completed in 1 meeting for the girls to do. I have found a personal care kit, but would have to add the personal care items and we're trying to keep the cost down. I also found a link that says GKTW is looking for donated child sized pillowcases, but don't see any other info on their website. I think this would be a perfect idea, but not sure if they are accepting those anymore. Does anyone else have any great ideas? I was hoping for something more than a blanket.



My Mother likes to make fleece hats for the cancer center. They call her when they need more. Also, the preemie nurses also like to have little hats for the babies in neonatal. You could call the centers and ask them what they need. My mother did this when my Dad was sick and she was looking for something to do while she sat in the hospital.


----------



## anggye

billwendy said:


> Hi!! if you need any help with pencil  gripping, just let me know - thats one of my Occuptional Therapy things- Im happy to help!! I know of a lot of grippers out there, and am a lefty myself. Handwriting without Tears is a nice way to learn how to form letters - I like that they dont make the kids overpractice either -
> 
> Lisa - You are truely amazing!!! Does Zoey ever help you with your creations or show any interest in sewing?
> 
> Marah - lol -  you re too funny girl - I dont think my picture is anywhere near the quality of yours!!!!



The Handwriting without Tears, can I find that on the web? Whenever we practice handwriting, it ends in tears. so I find it fitting!! TIA


----------



## phins_jazy

Anyone know of a good corset pattern?  I have to transform my 3 girly girls into pirates for halloween.  I'm thinking carla's peasant top, a double layer stripwork twirl skirt with tulle in between the layers, and a corset to go over the peasant top.  I saw the dainty designs one but I'm not that great at sheering.  I'm starting on friday so if you have any suggestions I'd love to hear them.  Thanks


----------



## anggye

dancer_mom said:


> Well sort of...  I just wanted to come out of lurkdom and say hello.  I have been lurking on the DIS for a year but have never become so obsessed with one single thread until I found this one!!  I have pulled out the sewing machine  I got for Christmas 16 years ago (that has only been used to sew pillows) and decided to finally try to sew some clothes.  You were right... I have a new hobby!!!
> 
> I love all of the customs that everyone does for the parks - they are adorable!  I am starting with Halloween costumes and even though I have been using the seam ripper more than the sewing machine I am having a great time figuring it all out!    Thanks again for getting me hooked!



Welcome!! When I found this thread I lurked for over a year. I only sewed home decor, costumes and the occassional church dress. I now have made customs for


----------



## tricia

anggye said:


> The Handwriting without Tears, can I find that on the web? Whenever we practice handwriting, it ends in tears. so I find it fitting!! TIA



www.hwtears.com


----------



## LisaZoe

phins_jazy said:


> Anyone know of a good corset pattern?  I have to transform my 3 girly girls into pirates for halloween.  I'm thinking carla's peasant top, a double layer stripwork twirl skirt with tulle in between the layers, and a corset to go over the peasant top.  I saw the dainty designs one but I'm not that great at sheering.  I'm starting on friday so if you have any suggestions I'd love to hear them.  Thanks



I did a simple corset without shirring.  It works for kids since they don't usually have much difference in measurements for chest, waist and hips. I cut two lengths of fabric (outer and lining) about an inch shorter than the waist measurement and 7-8 inches wide. I stitched them right sides together leaving a small opening so I could turn them right side out. I then topstitched, added grommets (buttonholes would work) and lacing. One thing I would suggest is adding interfacing if your fabric is lighweight, i.e. quilt weight cotton. This helps to keep it from scrunching up too much as it's worn. If you want to get extra fancy, you could add boning so it stays much flatter.

Here are photos with and without ruffles:


----------



## GlassSlippers

Jajone said:


> DD9 has chosen to work on the girl scout badge for sewing. We are looking for a simple charity sewing project that can be completed in 1 meeting for the girls to do. I have found a personal care kit, but would have to add the personal care items and we're trying to keep the cost down. I also found a link that says GKTW is looking for donated child sized pillowcases, but don't see any other info on their website. I think this would be a perfect idea, but not sure if they are accepting those anymore. Does anyone else have any great ideas? I was hoping for something more than a blanket.




How about those crayon roll-ups. Christmas is coming and they could be donated to Toys For Tots or Operation Christmas Child. Crayons would need to be purchased, but they're less expensive than personal care products.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## SallyfromDE

I was hoping to hear from CarlaC before I posted this. But I imagine she is too busy. Anyway, I wanted to make my little neice something princess. I used Carlas bow pattern and attatched the Aurora peice and one for Cinderella. I also want to do one with Belle. I don't really care for the Cinderella, it's a half circle. I think it looks funny. Is it too long?

I used a brown Petti I made for her. I'm thinking of making a white petti, with colored fluff with pink and blue. But if I do Belle, would bright yellow look funny to add to the fluff? 

Can you think of any other Princesses I can modify this to? 















Oh, I'm going to have to learn how to shrink pictures!!


----------



## danicaw

Sleepingbooty said:


> Hi Ladies... and man!  First time posting on the Disboutiquers thread. I haven't had time to go back and look at all the pages (160) but just from the pics on this last page, I am really excited to!  I've never made any Dis - signs before, but back when my oldest was little, I used to create dresses out of vintage linens. She's outgrown that style, unfortunately, but I've had the hankerin' to sew something lately! Anyway, just wanted to say hi!



Welcome! Glad you found us. 



SallyfromDE said:


> I was hoping to hear from CarlaC before I posted this. But I imagine she is too busy. Anyway, I wanted to make my little neice something princess. I used Carlas bow pattern and attatched the Aurora peice and one for Cinderella. I also want to do one with Belle. I don't really care for the Cinderella, it's a half circle. I think it looks funny. Is it too long?
> 
> I used a brown Petti I made for her. I'm thinking of making a white petti, with colored fluff with pink and blue. But if I do Belle, would bright yellow look funny to add to the fluff?
> 
> Can you think of any other Princesses I can modify this to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm going to have to learn how to shrink pictures!!



Great idea! Love how they turned out! 
A Belle themed one with the gathers and the roses would be cute! Could you do a Tink themed one... its more of a stretch, but I love the whole idea. Very creative.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Are there any Joanns 50% off coupons floating around. I have one but it's for next week but I want to go shopping now. Thanks.


----------



## SallyfromDE

danicaw said:


> Great idea! Love how they turned out!
> A Belle themed one with the gathers and the roses would be cute! Could you do a Tink themed one... its more of a stretch, but I love the whole idea. Very creative.



I was thinking of Tink. Using bright green Petals. Thank you.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Someone was looking for tulle in the cut widths. Someone else had posted they used this company. I haven't, so I can't  say how they ship. I do get th catalog. 

http://www.nashvillewraps.com/ShowType.ww?Class=033

Looks like they have some great colors.


----------



## pixeegrl

SallyfromDE said:


> Someone was looking for tulle in the cut widths. Someone else had posted they used this company. I haven't, so I can't  say how they ship. I do get th catalog.
> 
> http://www.nashvillewraps.com/ShowType.ww?Class=033
> 
> Looks like they have some great colors.



I have used them before and I think the shipping is pretty quick turn around. They do have a ton of colors.


----------



## Jajone

Thanks for the ideas so far, anyone else??? I called GKTW and they said they get so many pillowcases that they sit in storage for 2-3 years! I just can't justify sending more when there are so many other people who could use things. I think the crayon roll ups will be too hard for the girls and take more time than we have. Now I think we'll make some doll clothes and donate to Toys for Tots. I have the wrap skirt pattern from YCMT, but does anyone have a very very simple pattern for a top?


----------



## Shannalee724

PrincessMickey said:


> Are there any Joanns 50% off coupons floating around. I have one but it's for next week but I want to go shopping now. Thanks.



I have one.  PM me your email address and I will forward it to you.


----------



## phins_jazy

LisaZoe said:


> I did a simple corset without shirring.  It works for kids since they don't usually have much difference in measurements for chest, waist and hips. I cut two lengths of fabric (outer and lining) about an inch shorter than the waist measurement and 7-8 inches wide. I stitched them right sides together leaving a small opening so I could turn them right side out. I then topstitched, added grommets (buttonholes would work) and lacing. One thing I would suggest is adding interfacing if your fabric is lighweight, i.e. quilt weight cotton. This helps to keep it from scrunching up too much as it's worn. If you want to get extra fancy, you could add boning so it stays much flatter.
> 
> Here are photos with and without ruffles:



Thanks!  That's just what I was looking for.    I love the one with the ruffles.


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> *American Girl Doll Question*
> (Heather, cover your eyes!)
> 
> Suddenly this year, Lizzie says she would like an American Girl doll.  Lizzie has never really wanted ANY doll before, let alone an AG doll.
> 
> My concern is that it is so unusual for her...will it lose it's appeal?  She does not and never has played with "babies" the closest she's ever gotten are her Build a Bears.
> 
> On one hand I think it would be great as a gift for her 10th birthday, especially since it's "unusual".  It's something special for her to remember the day.  On the other I wonder if she's getting too old and wouldn't REALLY be interested and it would just get lost in a jumble of toys and never touched.
> 
> How old were your kids if you got them one?  What do y'all think?



Is the AG doll within the budget that you would usually spend for her? I say if that is what she is asking for, get it for her if it's in the budget.  Why spend that amount of money on something she isn't asking for? Sure, she may not play with it much, but you would have spent the money anyway, right? However, if it's beyond what you would have spent, that's a little different. I remember when Heather was little she wanted a Barbie doll so she could play 'little people' with us.  Mom insisted that she didn't need a REAL Barbie and made me buy her a cheapy one! She didn't play with it much, but I think that might be because Mom made us get her a cheap one! I'm pretty sure Mom actually ended up buying her a real Barbie after she was a teenager! 

Umm, I know I had a point, here, what was it???? Oh, I know. If she really wants one, make her happy and get her one and don't worry about if she will play with it or not. If you don't, you may end up buying her one when she's a teenager. 

Oh, and Arminda was 10 when she got her Samantha and Lydia was 6 when she got her Kaya. I was 40 when I got my Kirsten!   We all love them! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I am wondering if anyone can help me. Megan wants to be Cinderella for Halloween, but with my Dad being so sick I really need to be able to go visit them when I can (for those on FB you already know he's pretty sick and started chemo last Thursday), I would love to find a dress that wont break the bank. She wears a 2T and could probably get away with 3T.
> A used WDW or BBB dress would work- is there is anyone who's daughter has a dress she doesnt use anymore and might be willing to sell one to me?
> If so please PM me. Baby Hannah and I both have colds right now.
> 
> Sorry this is such a needy post, but please keep my Dad in your prayers, he barely made it to the dedication and sadly we didnt get a photo of him with Hannah. Mom has asked me to bring her and dress to them and she will get him dressed up again and we will take pic at their house, but they are almost 2 hours away.
> He will lose his hair with this chemo, but they said he wouldnt get sick- well, I can tell you the food isn't staying in and even simple things like applesauce taste like they have gone bad to him. He weighs 129lbs now, he used to be around 170 I think. He has lost more than 5 inches in height because his spine is collapsing.
> I no longer know what to pray for. He seems to have lost hope.
> 
> Thanks for letting me "dump" all this. I don't talk about it much with anyone outside my husband and he's not a conversation type LOL.



I am so very sorry to hear about your Dad.  


Sleepingbooty said:


> Hi Ladies... and man!  First time posting on the Disboutiquers thread. I haven't had time to go back and look at all the pages (160) but just from the pics on this last page, I am really excited to!  I've never made any Dis - signs before, but back when my oldest was little, I used to create dresses out of vintage linens. She's outgrown that style, unfortunately, but I've had the hankerin' to sew something lately! Anyway, just wanted to say hi!



 Love your username! 


SallyfromDE said:


> I was hoping to hear from CarlaC before I posted this. But I imagine she is too busy. Anyway, I wanted to make my little neice something princess. I used Carlas bow pattern and attatched the Aurora peice and one for Cinderella. I also want to do one with Belle. I don't really care for the Cinderella, it's a half circle. I think it looks funny. Is it too long?
> 
> I used a brown Petti I made for her. I'm thinking of making a white petti, with colored fluff with pink and blue. But if I do Belle, would bright yellow look funny to add to the fluff?
> 
> Can you think of any other Princesses I can modify this to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm going to have to learn how to shrink pictures!!



These are so cute!!! 



Jajone said:


> Thanks for the ideas so far, anyone else??? I called GKTW and they said they get so many pillowcases that they sit in storage for 2-3 years! I just can't justify sending more when there are so many other people who could use things. I think the crayon roll ups will be too hard for the girls and take more time than we have. Now I think we'll make some doll clothes and donate to Toys for Tots. I have the wrap skirt pattern from YCMT, but does anyone have a very very simple pattern for a top?



Did you see the "Simple Shirt" pattern on YCMT? It's on the Twirls for Girls page. it looks really easy.
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/charity/FREE-Make-Twirls-for-Girls-for-Toys-for-Tots.htm


----------



## sweetstitches

anggye said:


> The Handwriting without Tears, can I find that on the web? Whenever we practice handwriting, it ends in tears. so I find it fitting!! TIA



Jumping in here.

HWT is on the web.
http://www.hwtears.com/

The letters are formed a little differently than d'nealian.  My oldest started using it with his OT while he was in public school.  Now that we are homeschooling, I'm starting the youngest two off using it.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

QUOTE=LisaZoe;33679316]Wow, I wish I could comment on all the wonderful new creations I've seen but I'd be here all day. I'm trying very hard to limit the amount of time I spend online for non-work related reasons but I did want to share some of my recent creations.

First I was asked to do Haunted Mansion themed Vida and tees for siblings. It took some time for me to finally come up with how to show the mansion but I'm very happy with how they came out.














I also did these cute Vidas:














OK, back to work for me. [/QUOTE]

 WOW!!!!  Just WOW!!!!
When I grow up I want to be Lisa. One day can I just come to your house and watch.  I promise to sit in the corner and be quite as long as I can watch and learn. AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

lynnanddbyz said:


> WOW!!!!  Just WOW!!!!
> When I grow up I want to be Lisa. One day can I just come to your house and watch.  I promise to sit in the corner and be quite as long as I can watch and learn. AWESOME!!!!!



Oh, thank you! You'd be welcome to come over... just excuse the mess.  I wish people on this thread lived closer because maybe I could barter sewing/applique tutoring for house and yard work.


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> Oh, thank you! You'd be welcome to come over... just excuse the mess.  I wish people on this thread lived closer because maybe I could barter sewing/applique tutoring for house and yard work.



LOL!
Could I just send my housekeeper over?


----------



## lynnanddbyz

LisaZoe said:


> Oh, thank you! You'd be welcome to come over... just excuse the mess.  I wish people on this thread lived closer because maybe I could barter sewing/applique tutoring for house and yard work.



That would work out great for me.  I already help out a friend of mine who is a diabetic. She can't be on her feet for more then a short while.  So I help out with things cleaning, vacuuming, watering the flowers.  If  I were any where near Oregon I would take you up on that offer.  But Ohio is a little far.

I would also ad if your sewing room is clean then you are not using it.  You must have mountains of fabric surrounding you at all times. And have to fight the cat for your pattern pieces or it is just not fun.


----------



## carrie6466

lynnanddbyz said:


> I would also ad if your sewing room is clean then you are not using it.  You must have mountains of fabric surrounding you at all times. *And have to fight the cat for your pattern pieces or it is just not fun*.



When did you move into my house?  I haven't noticed you...


----------



## Adi12982

LisaZoe said:


> Oh, thank you! You'd be welcome to come over... just excuse the mess.  I wish people on this thread lived closer because maybe I could barter sewing/applique tutoring for house and yard work.



I soooo sooo wish I could take you up on that offer!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I know this has been asked a hundred times before and I did not need it at the time.  I would like to do a dress for my niece for Christmas.  Where can I buy a Vida pattern.  Everyone has SOOOOOOOOO inspired me to try one.  I have bookmarked the tutorials for future reference.  Lisa has me ready to try this one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I am wondering if anyone can help me. Megan wants to be Cinderella for Halloween, but with my Dad being so sick I really need to be able to go visit them when I can (for those on FB you already know he's pretty sick and started chemo last Thursday), I would love to find a dress that wont break the bank. She wears a 2T and could probably get away with 3T.
> A used WDW or BBB dress would work- is there is anyone who's daughter has a dress she doesnt use anymore and might be willing to sell one to me?
> If so please PM me. Baby Hannah and I both have colds right now.
> 
> Sorry this is such a needy post, but please keep my Dad in your prayers, he barely made it to the dedication and sadly we didnt get a photo of him with Hannah. Mom has asked me to bring her and dress to them and she will get him dressed up again and we will take pic at their house, but they are almost 2 hours away.
> He will lose his hair with this chemo, but they said he wouldnt get sick- well, I can tell you the food isn't staying in and even simple things like applesauce taste like they have gone bad to him. He weighs 129lbs now, he used to be around 170 I think. He has lost more than 5 inches in height because his spine is collapsing.
> I no longer know what to pray for. He seems to have lost hope.
> 
> Thanks for letting me "dump" all this. I don't talk about it much with anyone outside my husband and he's not a conversation type LOL.


I'm praying for your Dad and your family.  Don't be sorry for letting us know what's going on, I'm just glad we can support you a little.



Sleepingbooty said:


> Hi Ladies... and man!  First time posting on the Disboutiquers thread. I haven't had time to go back and look at all the pages (160) but just from the pics on this last page, I am really excited to!  I've never made any Dis - signs before, but back when my oldest was little, I used to create dresses out of vintage linens. She's outgrown that style, unfortunately, but I've had the hankerin' to sew something lately! Anyway, just wanted to say hi!


Hi!!



LisaZoe said:


> I did a simple corset without shirring.  It works for kids since they don't usually have much difference in measurements for chest, waist and hips. I cut two lengths of fabric (outer and lining) about an inch shorter than the waist measurement and 7-8 inches wide. I stitched them right sides together leaving a small opening so I could turn them right side out. I then topstitched, added grommets (buttonholes would work) and lacing. One thing I would suggest is adding interfacing if your fabric is lighweight, i.e. quilt weight cotton. This helps to keep it from scrunching up too much as it's worn. If you want to get extra fancy, you could add boning so it stays much flatter.
> 
> Here are photos with and without ruffles:




cute!  Love the halloween one!


----------



## VBAndrea

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this has been asked a hundred times before and I did not need it at the time.  I would like to do a dress for my niece for Christmas.  Where can I buy a Vida pattern.  Everyone has SOOOOOOOOO inspired me to try one.  I have bookmarked the tutorials for future reference.  Lisa has me ready to try this one. Thanks in advance.



Here's where I got mine from (as recommended from the Disboutiquers):
http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395


----------



## emcreative

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this has been asked a hundred times before and I did not need it at the time.  I would like to do a dress for my niece for Christmas.  Where can I buy a Vida pattern.  Everyone has SOOOOOOOOO inspired me to try one.  I have bookmarked the tutorials for future reference.  Lisa has me ready to try this one. Thanks in advance.



If no one has answered you yet, pm me and I'll send you the link.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

VBAndrea said:


> Here's where I got mine from (as recommended from the Disboutiquers):
> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395



Thank you I will check this out.  I found this site doing a search and just wanted to make sure it was an okay site.  

One more question.  If you were going to start with only one would you get theVida or the Feliz.  I know they are both a little more advanced.  But which would be to easier of the 2?  Thanks yet again.


----------



## sahm1000

lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you I will check this out.  I found this site doing a search and just wanted to make sure it was an okay site.
> 
> One more question.  If you were going to start with only one would you get theVida or the Feliz.  I know they are both a little more advanced.  But which would be to easier of the 2?  Thanks yet again.



I don't have the Feliz pattern but judging from everyone's comments, the Vida would be easier.  I think the Vida goes together pretty easily and I'm not that great of a seamstress.  Good luck!


----------



## busy mommy

ncmomof2 said:


>



I have been meaning to ask you if I can please CASE this for Maddie.


----------



## busy mommy

lynnanddbyz said:


> One more question.  If you were going to start with only one would you get theVida or the Feliz.  I know they are both a little more advanced.  But which would be to easier of the 2?  Thanks yet again.



I'm just learning how to sew.   I have made three Vidas using the tutorials found on the first page.  You can do it!  I haven't gotten brave enough yet to try the Feliz, but I really hate ruffles.  So it will be a while before I try it.


----------



## lovesdumbo

This is my crazy busy time at work so I've been lurking when I get a chance.  Everything posted has been so cool!



LisaZoe said:


> Oh, thank you! You'd be welcome to come over... just excuse the mess.  I wish people on this thread lived closer because maybe I could barter sewing/applique tutoring for house and yard work.


How cool would that be!!!!  

I LOVE your Lucifer!!!  





emcreative said:


> LOL!
> Could I just send my housekeeper over?






lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this has been asked a hundred times before and I did not need it at the time.  I would like to do a dress for my niece for Christmas.  Where can I buy a Vida pattern.  Everyone has SOOOOOOOOO inspired me to try one.  I have bookmarked the tutorials for future reference.  Lisa has me ready to try this one. Thanks in advance.


I used Banberry.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you I will check this out.  I found this site doing a search and just wanted to make sure it was an okay site.
> 
> One more question.  If you were going to start with only one would you get theVida or the Feliz.  I know they are both a little more advanced.  But which would be to easier of the 2?  Thanks yet again.


I haven't done the Feliz but have a general idea how it would go and it looks like a ton of work-I don't enjoy doing gathering.  Plus I think it is two pieces-a dress and apron type thing.

The Vida is actually pretty easy once you trace out the pattern and that isn't really hard just more time consuming.


----------



## LisaZoe

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this has been asked a hundred times before and I did not need it at the time.  I would like to do a dress for my niece for Christmas.  Where can I buy a Vida pattern.  Everyone has SOOOOOOOOO inspired me to try one.  I have bookmarked the tutorials for future reference.  Lisa has me ready to try this one. Thanks in advance.



I got mine from a seller on eCrater )Ruth's Sewing Room or something similar). I know you can also find them on  and Etsy or just by googling 'farbenmix vida'.



lynnanddbyz said:


> One more question.  If you were going to start with only one would you get theVida or the Feliz.  I know they are both a little more advanced.  But which would be to easier of the 2?  Thanks yet again.



Definitely the Vida is simpler by far. The Feliz really isn't hard but I'd definitely start with the Vida. I think it's a more practical and versatile style as well.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

lynnanddbyz said:


> I would also ad if your sewing room is clean then you are not using it.  You must have mountains of fabric surrounding you at all times. And have to fight the cat for your pattern pieces or it is just not fun.


Whenever I have a sewing block this is what I do. I don't have a sewing room. more like a sewing area that is beginning to take over my bedroom. I have stacks of fabric that I put close to me when I am sewing and that helps me to come up with ideas on what to sew.


----------



## Shannalee724

I need some opinons...

So, we really love Kaedyn's teacher this year. Kaedyn loves going to class and is always talking about what she learned. Today she came home and told me a story that kind of made me a little sad. I know I handled it well with Kaedyn, but I am contemplating writing a quick note to the teacher to let her know how I feel.

They were reading fairytales from all over the world today. They were focusing on the story of Cinderella. There are many folktales that are similar and they were discussing how alike the principals and themes of the stories are. At the end of the discussion, Kaedyn raised her hand and said that the real Cinderella lives in Florida at Disney World and I got to meet her. Her teacher said "No, that is just a person in a costume." Kaedyn of course argued that she wasn't wearing a costume, it was a real dress  (I love my daughter!) She said, I met her and she sent me a postcard. My mom met her, too. Her teacher then said, "There is no Cinderella, honey its just an actor."

Ok, so I am a little angry that her teacher thinks its ok to decide when my daughter stops believing in fairytales. Is she also going to tell her that there is no Santa Claus? I admit that Kaedyn is unphased by the ordeal. She said that Mrs. Wilder just hasn't met the real princesses, so she wouldn't know. 

I was thinking I should write a short note explaining that I think children grow up way to fast in this society and that if my 6yr old daughter still believes in fairytales and princesses, it is ok for her to keep that magic as long as possible. Honestly, it is one thing for another child to say it isn't real, but when an authority figure like her teacher decides that first grade is the time to squash imagination IMHO its a little harsh right?

Am I wrong here? Really, I'm not mad, mad just a little disapointed and want to make sure her teacher is aware of that.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Jajone said:


> DD9 has chosen to work on the girl scout badge for sewing. We are looking for a simple charity sewing project that can be completed in 1 meeting for the girls to do. I have found a personal care kit, but would have to add the personal care items and we're trying to keep the cost down. I also found a link that says GKTW is looking for donated child sized pillowcases, but don't see any other info on their website. I think this would be a perfect idea, but not sure if they are accepting those anymore. Does anyone else have any great ideas? I was hoping for something more than a blanket.



You could do the twirls for tots (wrap doll skirts) from youcanmakethis.com


----------



## jessica52877

Shannalee724 said:


> I need some opinons...
> 
> So, we really love Kaedyn's teacher this year. Kaedyn loves going to class and is always talking about what she learned. Today she came home and told me a story that kind of made me a little sad. I know I handled it well with Kaedyn, but I am contemplating writing a quick note to the teacher to let her know how I feel.
> 
> They were reading fairytales from all over the world today. They were focusing on the story of Cinderella. There are many folktales that are similar and they were discussing how alike the principals and themes of the stories are. At the end of the discussion, Kaedyn raised her hand and said that the real Cinderella lives in Florida at Disney World and I got to meet her. Her teacher said "No, that is just a person in a costume." Kaedyn of course argued that she wasn't wearing a costume, it was a real dress  (I love my daughter!) She said, I met her and she sent me a postcard. My mom met her, too. Her teacher then said, "There is no Cinderella, honey its just an actor."
> 
> Ok, so I am a little angry that her teacher thinks its ok to decide when my daughter stops believing in fairytales. Is she also going to tell her that there is no Santa Claus? I admit that Kaedyn is unphased by the ordeal. She said that Mrs. Wilder just hasn't met the real princesses, so she wouldn't know.
> 
> I was thinking I should write a short note explaining that I think children grow up way to fast in this society and that if my 6yr old daughter still believes in fairytales and princesses, it is ok for her to keep that magic as long as possible. Honestly, it is one thing for another child to say it isn't real, but when an authority figure like her teacher decides that first grade is the time to squash imagination IMHO its a little harsh right?
> 
> Am I wrong here? Really, I'm not mad, mad just a little disapointed and want to make sure her teacher is aware of that.



This must be taught in 1st grade around the country. I am on another board and the same topic came up with fairy tales. They were teaching reality and fantasy at the time. I think it was Peter Pan that was in question in that class but the teacher said the same thing.

The end result of the discussion was that the teacher has to truthfully teach what the difference is. And Cinderella is just a fairy tale. I can't remember if Santa came into the picture in that class or not. But I know it was mentioned in discussion.

My son is in 1st grade now and I am perfectly fine with them saying Cinderella isn't real. But he told me at 4 that they were just people in costumes so that probably has alot to do with my thinking. I would not want the teacher saying she was real to him though. If that makes sense.

I 100% agree that kids grow up too fast now a days. It would have been better if she could have dodged the question.


----------



## kimmylaj

Shannalee724 said:


> I need some opinons...
> 
> So, we really love Kaedyn's teacher this year. Kaedyn loves going to class and is always talking about what she learned. Today she came home and told me a story that kind of made me a little sad. I know I handled it well with Kaedyn, but I am contemplating writing a quick note to the teacher to let her know how I feel.
> 
> They were reading fairytales from all over the world today. They were focusing on the story of Cinderella. There are many folktales that are similar and they were discussing how alike the principals and themes of the stories are. At the end of the discussion, Kaedyn raised her hand and said that the real Cinderella lives in Florida at Disney World and I got to meet her. Her teacher said "No, that is just a person in a costume." Kaedyn of course argued that she wasn't wearing a costume, it was a real dress  (I love my daughter!) She said, I met her and she sent me a postcard. My mom met her, too. Her teacher then said, "There is no Cinderella, honey its just an actor."
> 
> Ok, so I am a little angry that her teacher thinks its ok to decide when my daughter stops believing in fairytales. Is she also going to tell her that there is no Santa Claus? I admit that Kaedyn is unphased by the ordeal. She said that Mrs. Wilder just hasn't met the real princesses, so she wouldn't know.
> 
> I was thinking I should write a short note explaining that I think children grow up way to fast in this society and that if my 6yr old daughter still believes in fairytales and princesses, it is ok for her to keep that magic as long as possible. Honestly, it is one thing for another child to say it isn't real, but when an authority figure like her teacher decides that first grade is the time to squash imagination IMHO its a little harsh right?
> 
> Am I wrong here? Really, I'm not mad, mad just a little disapointed and want to make sure her teacher is aware of that.



this makes me so sad, i was in 2nd grade when a nun told my whole class, there was no santa, easter bunny or tooth fairy.  it was at that point i decided nuns didnt know everything.  it seems like your daughter still believes so i wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Jajone said:


> Thanks for the ideas so far, anyone else??? I called GKTW and they said they get so many pillowcases that they sit in storage for 2-3 years! I just can't justify sending more when there are so many other people who could use things. I think the crayon roll ups will be too hard for the girls and take more time than we have. Now I think we'll make some doll clothes and donate to Toys for Tots. I have the wrap skirt pattern from YCMT, but does anyone have a very very simple pattern for a top?



When I made the doll skirts, I used a flour sack dish towel to make a miniature pillow case dress style top with an elastic neckline.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Shannalee724 said:


> I need some opinons...
> 
> So, we really love Kaedyn's teacher this year. Kaedyn loves going to class and is always talking about what she learned. Today she came home and told me a story that kind of made me a little sad. I know I handled it well with Kaedyn, but I am contemplating writing a quick note to the teacher to let her know how I feel.
> 
> They were reading fairytales from all over the world today. They were focusing on the story of Cinderella. There are many folktales that are similar and they were discussing how alike the principals and themes of the stories are. At the end of the discussion, Kaedyn raised her hand and said that the real Cinderella lives in Florida at Disney World and I got to meet her. Her teacher said "No, that is just a person in a costume." Kaedyn of course argued that she wasn't wearing a costume, it was a real dress  (I love my daughter!) She said, I met her and she sent me a postcard. My mom met her, too. Her teacher then said, "There is no Cinderella, honey its just an actor."
> 
> Ok, so I am a little angry that her teacher thinks its ok to decide when my daughter stops believing in fairytales. Is she also going to tell her that there is no Santa Claus? I admit that Kaedyn is unphased by the ordeal. She said that Mrs. Wilder just hasn't met the real princesses, so she wouldn't know.
> 
> I was thinking I should write a short note explaining that I think children grow up way to fast in this society and that if my 6yr old daughter still believes in fairytales and princesses, it is ok for her to keep that magic as long as possible. Honestly, it is one thing for another child to say it isn't real, but when an authority figure like her teacher decides that first grade is the time to squash imagination IMHO its a little harsh right?
> 
> Am I wrong here? Really, I'm not mad, mad just a little disapointed and want to make sure her teacher is aware of that.


I can understand your frustration with the situation, but I don't think that I would address it with the teacher. If your DD accepted what you told her than I would dismiss it. Now if she tells her Santa isn't real than I think I would have to say something, because believing in Santa as a child is big part of being a kid.


----------



## Colleen27

lynnanddbyz said:


> I would also ad if your sewing room is clean then you are not using it.  You must have mountains of fabric surrounding you at all times. And have to fight the cat for your pattern pieces or it is just not fun.





Tinka_Belle said:


> Whenever I have a sewing block this is what I do. I don't have a sewing room. more like a sewing area that is beginning to take over my bedroom. I have stacks of fabric that I put close to me when I am sewing and that helps me to come up with ideas on what to sew.



I don't have a sewing room either. I set up in the dining room, which means I have to keep my workspace reasonably neat because it is an unavoidably public room in our home. Thankfully my kitchen is big enough for 2 kitchen tables, so there's seldom any need to actually clear the dining room table enough to do something crazy like eat there.


----------



## Stephres

anggye said:


> The Handwriting without Tears, can I find that on the web? Whenever we practice handwriting, it ends in tears. so I find it fitting!! TIA



I think Wendy recommended it to us and we have used it. I can't say her handwriting has improved a whole lot, but she would practice at home and then bring it in to her teacher and she would let her pick out of the treasure box there. It's much easier to get them to practice when the teacher is involved.

Now between her regular homework and the papers she has to recopy from work in class, I don't have the heart to make her practice in the book every day. It is hard to stay consistent with it, and I think that is important.


----------



## princessmom29

Shannalee724 said:


> I need some opinons...
> 
> So, we really love Kaedyn's teacher this year. Kaedyn loves going to class and is always talking about what she learned. Today she came home and told me a story that kind of made me a little sad. I know I handled it well with Kaedyn, but I am contemplating writing a quick note to the teacher to let her know how I feel.
> 
> They were reading fairytales from all over the world today. They were focusing on the story of Cinderella. There are many folktales that are similar and they were discussing how alike the principals and themes of the stories are. At the end of the discussion, Kaedyn raised her hand and said that the real Cinderella lives in Florida at Disney World and I got to meet her. Her teacher said "No, that is just a person in a costume." Kaedyn of course argued that she wasn't wearing a costume, it was a real dress  (I love my daughter!) She said, I met her and she sent me a postcard. My mom met her, too. Her teacher then said, "There is no Cinderella, honey its just an actor."
> 
> Ok, so I am a little angry that her teacher thinks its ok to decide when my daughter stops believing in fairytales. Is she also going to tell her that there is no Santa Claus? I admit that Kaedyn is unphased by the ordeal. She said that Mrs. Wilder just hasn't met the real princesses, so she wouldn't know.
> 
> I was thinking I should write a short note explaining that I think children grow up way to fast in this society and that if my 6yr old daughter still believes in fairytales and princesses, it is ok for her to keep that magic as long as possible. Honestly, it is one thing for another child to say it isn't real, but when an authority figure like her teacher decides that first grade is the time to squash imagination IMHO its a little harsh right?
> 
> Am I wrong here? Really, I'm not mad, mad just a little disapointed and want to make sure her teacher is aware of that.



I don't think I would address the teacher. It is something they are going to have to learn in the near future as they begin to examine fairy tales as literature. My DD5 has already told me (with no imput from me) that fairy tales are not real and people cannot really fly. She said "Mommy, it is just not possible" and went on to give me the reasons that is couldn't happen. I am actually kind of proud of her for being so logical and thinking it through. i don't think ti diminishes her enjoyment of disney any.


----------



## billwendy

Hi to my Florida/Cruising friends..

Question to you - is there parking outside the Cape Caneveralcruise ship terminal that is safe and reasonably priced? Did you see there is a Royal Carribean 4 night for $129/person? We re intrigued, and considering driving down from Pa.....we might get to stop at the world for Bill's bday if we go.....i wish we didnt hve to be there on the weekend, but his bday is 10/10.....I bet we cant get into a value resort that weekend either - migiht all just be a dream,,,,but hey, its fun to dream, right???? any advice/tips??

My Daniel was admitted to the hospital for the stomach virus last week, and just isnt recovering - the rest of the family has gotten sick as well. Its so hard for them right now...keep him in your prayers if you can - thanks so much! as most of you know, he is battling brain cancer - but has been doing really well - he cant get his chemo when this sick....prolongs the treatment for him, nd they were hoping to find out about Make a Wish trip soon.....


----------



## rie'smom

Shannalee724 said:


> I need some opinons...
> 
> So, we really love Kaedyn's teacher this year. Kaedyn loves going to class and is always talking about what she learned. Today she came home and told me a story that kind of made me a little sad. I know I handled it well with Kaedyn, but I am contemplating writing a quick note to the teacher to let her know how I feel.
> 
> They were reading fairytales from all over the world today. They were focusing on the story of Cinderella. There are many folktales that are similar and they were discussing how alike the principals and themes of the stories are. At the end of the discussion, Kaedyn raised her hand and said that the real Cinderella lives in Florida at Disney World and I got to meet her. Her teacher said "No, that is just a person in a costume." Kaedyn of course argued that she wasn't wearing a costume, it was a real dress  (I love my daughter!) She said, I met her and she sent me a postcard. My mom met her, too. Her teacher then said, "There is no Cinderella, honey its just an actor."
> 
> Ok, so I am a little angry that her teacher thinks its ok to decide when my daughter stops believing in fairytales. Is she also going to tell her that there is no Santa Claus? I admit that Kaedyn is unphased by the ordeal. She said that Mrs. Wilder just hasn't met the real princesses, so she wouldn't know.
> 
> I was thinking I should write a short note explaining that I think children grow up way to fast in this society and that if my 6yr old daughter still believes in fairytales and princesses, it is ok for her to keep that magic as long as possible. Honestly, it is one thing for another child to say it isn't real, but when an authority figure like her teacher decides that first grade is the time to squash imagination IMHO its a little harsh right?
> 
> Am I wrong here? Really, I'm not mad, mad just a little disapointed and want to make sure her teacher is aware of that.



If your daughter had been devastated by what the teacher said, I'd say write a note. The important thing is that your daughter still believes. Another big deal is that she stood up for her beliefs today. That shows assertiveness. Good for her!!!


----------



## Shannalee724

I really appreciate hearing different points of view!  Thanks so much! Some of this I would have never thought of.

I think I did decide to send a note, but only because I want to be prepared if she plans to discuss Santa.  I want to make sure I don't sound critical.  What do you all think?

Mrs. Wilder,

Kaedyn really loves your class, and we are so excited to hear her talk about history and science. She is learning and absorbing so much more than I imagined she would, and my guess is because you make learning a lot of fun.

Kaedyn told me today that she was listening to folktales that were like the story of Cinderella. She also mentioned that she told you that the real Cinderella lives at Disney World. As you can tell by her response to your statement, she is fervent in her belief that princesses are real.  She was not at all phased that you disagreed.

I realize that it is probably part of your curriculum to distinguish reality from fantasy in literature, but we don't discourage Kaedyn's belief in magic and fairytales. Reality will come soon enough, childhood innocence only lasts so long. I also know that our decision to encourage Kaedyn's imagination is not necessarily shared by all. Which I am sure puts teachers in a difficult position when it comes to situations like this. I just want to make sure I am prepared with the coming holiday season. How exactly do you handle the Santa discussion in your classroom? Do you tell the children he isn't real? I honestly doubt anyone could convince Kaedyn otherwise at this time, but I just want to be ready to discuss this with her if the need arises.

Thanks so much!
Shanna Filburn


----------



## teresajoy

Shannalee724 said:


> I need some opinons...
> 
> So, we really love Kaedyn's teacher this year. Kaedyn loves going to class and is always talking about what she learned. Today she came home and told me a story that kind of made me a little sad. I know I handled it well with Kaedyn, but I am contemplating writing a quick note to the teacher to let her know how I feel.
> 
> They were reading fairytales from all over the world today. They were focusing on the story of Cinderella. There are many folktales that are similar and they were discussing how alike the principals and themes of the stories are. At the end of the discussion, Kaedyn raised her hand and said that the real Cinderella lives in Florida at Disney World and I got to meet her. Her teacher said "No, that is just a person in a costume." Kaedyn of course argued that she wasn't wearing a costume, it was a real dress  (I love my daughter!) She said, I met her and she sent me a postcard. My mom met her, too. Her teacher then said, "There is no Cinderella, honey its just an actor."
> 
> Ok, so I am a little angry that her teacher thinks its ok to decide when my daughter stops believing in fairytales. Is she also going to tell her that there is no Santa Claus? I admit that Kaedyn is unphased by the ordeal. She said that Mrs. Wilder just hasn't met the real princesses, so she wouldn't know.
> 
> I was thinking I should write a short note explaining that I think children grow up way to fast in this society and that if my 6yr old daughter still believes in fairytales and princesses, it is ok for her to keep that magic as long as possible. Honestly, it is one thing for another child to say it isn't real, but when an authority figure like her teacher decides that first grade is the time to squash imagination IMHO its a little harsh right?
> 
> Am I wrong here? Really, I'm not mad, mad just a little disapointed and want to make sure her teacher is aware of that.



I'mgoing to have to disagree with popular opinion on this one. Arguing with a 6 year old and trying to squash the magic and fantasy right our of her are not ok. Does the teacher really think that your daughter will never realize that Cinderella is not real if she doesn't tell her when she's 6???? Seriously! I'm with you, children are only children for such a very very short time (and now I'm tearing up at the thought of my baby being a senior this year) they don't need someone trying to make them grow up any faster! I think you should write the note. I believe in open communication between parents and teachers.  

I thought I'd mention that Lydia has told me since I can remember that the characters at Disney are just people in costumes, but when we get to Disney, we all believe they are real! Maybe the teacher needs a little trip to Disney with your daughter!!! Let her get all teary eyed at the site of your daughter's eyes when she sees Cinderella and THEN let her say that Cinderella isn't real!  



billwendy said:


> Hi to my Florida/Cruising friends..
> 
> Question to you - is there parking outside the Cape Caneveralcruise ship terminal that is safe and reasonably priced? Did you see there is a Royal Carribean 4 night for $129/person? We re intrigued, and considering driving down from Pa.....we might get to stop at the world for Bill's bday if we go.....i wish we didnt hve to be there on the weekend, but his bday is 10/10.....I bet we cant get into a value resort that weekend either - migiht all just be a dream,,,,but hey, its fun to dream, right???? any advice/tips??
> 
> My Daniel was admitted to the hospital for the stomach virus last week, and just isnt recovering - the rest of the family has gotten sick as well. Its so hard for them right now...keep him in your prayers if you can - thanks so much! as most of you know, he is battling brain cancer - but has been doing really well - he cant get his chemo when this sick....prolongs the treatment for him, nd they were hoping to find out about Make a Wish trip soon.....



I'm so sorry to hear that Daniel is sick. I hope he starts getting better soon. Have they heard anything else about the MAW trip?


----------



## teresajoy

Shannalee724 said:


> I really appreciate hearing different points of view!  Thanks so much! Some of this I would have never thought of.
> 
> I think I did decide to send a note, but only because I want to be prepared if she plans to discuss Santa.  I want to make sure I don't sound critical.  What do you all think?
> 
> Mrs. Wilder,
> 
> Kaedyn really loves your class, and we are so excited to hear her talk about history and science. She is learning and absorbing so much more than I imagined she would, and my guess is because you make learning a lot of fun.
> 
> Kaedyn told me today that she was listening to folktales that were like the story of Cinderella. She also mentioned that she told you that the real Cinderella lives at Disney World. As you can tell by her response to your statement, she is fervent in her belief that princesses are real.  She was not at all phased that you disagreed.
> 
> I realize that it is probably part of your curriculum to distinguish reality from fantasy in literature, but we don't discourage Kaedyn's belief in magic and fairytales. Reality will come soon enough, childhood innocence only lasts so long. I also know that our decision to encourage Kaedyn's imagination is not necessarily shared by all. Which I am sure puts teachers in a difficult position when it comes to situations like this. I just want to make sure I am prepared with the coming holiday season. How exactly do you handle the Santa discussion in your classroom? Do you tell the children he isn't real? I honestly doubt anyone could convince Kaedyn otherwise at this time, but I just want to be ready to discuss this with her if the need arises.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Shanna Filburn



If anything, I think you were too soft on her!  I'm not sure I would try to make it sound like the reason you are writing is to prepare your daughter for the Santa discussion. I would just take out the word "just' (I highlighted it). That way the teacher knows that the Holiday discussion isn't the only thing you are concerned about. Other than that, it sounds great, and I'm glad you decided to write it. 

As a Jehovah's Witness, and a former daycare provider, if the kids asked if I believed in Santa, I would just tell them that I didn't, but I knew they did. They accepted that with no problems. You could prepare your daughter in a similar way about fairytales and Santa. Just tell her that some people believe and some don't.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Aww Teresa! Now you have me tearing up remembering Jenna with the characters. I don't want my baby to grow up ever!!!!


----------



## bclydia

LisaZoe said:


> I also did these cute Vidas:


Wow!  Lisa, I'm in BC.  Not quite Oregon, but I'm sorely tempted to come visit!
I just love your vida's!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I am wondering if anyone can help me. Megan wants to be Cinderella for Halloween, but with my Dad being so sick I really need to be able to go visit them when I can (for those on FB you already know he's pretty sick and started chemo last Thursday), I would love to find a dress that wont break the bank. She wears a 2T and could probably get away with 3T.
> A used WDW or BBB dress would work- is there is anyone who's daughter has a dress she doesnt use anymore and might be willing to sell one to me?
> If so please PM me. Baby Hannah and I both have colds right now.
> 
> Sorry this is such a needy post, but please keep my Dad in your prayers, he barely made it to the dedication and sadly we didnt get a photo of him with Hannah. Mom has asked me to bring her and dress to them and she will get him dressed up again and we will take pic at their house, but they are almost 2 hours away.
> He will lose his hair with this chemo, but they said he wouldnt get sick- well, I can tell you the food isn't staying in and even simple things like applesauce taste like they have gone bad to him. He weighs 129lbs now, he used to be around 170 I think. He has lost more than 5 inches in height because his spine is collapsing.
> I no longer know what to pray for. He seems to have lost hope.
> 
> Thanks for letting me "dump" all this. I don't talk about it much with anyone outside my husband and he's not a conversation type LOL.



I'm sorry that things are so tough right now.  I'll be praying for you and for your Dad.




Shannalee724 said:


> I need some opinons...
> 
> So, we really love Kaedyn's teacher this year. Kaedyn loves going to class and is always talking about what she learned. Today she came home and told me a story that kind of made me a little sad. I know I handled it well with Kaedyn, but I am contemplating writing a quick note to the teacher to let her know how I feel.
> 
> They were reading fairytales from all over the world today. They were focusing on the story of Cinderella. There are many folktales that are similar and they were discussing how alike the principals and themes of the stories are. At the end of the discussion, Kaedyn raised her hand and said that the real Cinderella lives in Florida at Disney World and I got to meet her. Her teacher said "No, that is just a person in a costume." Kaedyn of course argued that she wasn't wearing a costume, it was a real dress  (I love my daughter!) She said, I met her and she sent me a postcard. My mom met her, too. Her teacher then said, "There is no Cinderella, honey its just an actor."
> 
> Ok, so I am a little angry that her teacher thinks its ok to decide when my daughter stops believing in fairytales. Is she also going to tell her that there is no Santa Claus? I admit that Kaedyn is unphased by the ordeal. She said that Mrs. Wilder just hasn't met the real princesses, so she wouldn't know.
> 
> I was thinking I should write a short note explaining that I think children grow up way to fast in this society and that if my 6yr old daughter still believes in fairytales and princesses, it is ok for her to keep that magic as long as possible. Honestly, it is one thing for another child to say it isn't real, but when an authority figure like her teacher decides that first grade is the time to squash imagination IMHO its a little harsh right?
> 
> Am I wrong here? Really, I'm not mad, mad just a little disappointed and want to make sure her teacher is aware of that.



Okay, so I am mad for you.  It's just not okay for a teacher to pop a child's balloon like that.  What on earth is she going to say about Santa?  What if your child talks about something the teacher doesn't believe in - like God?
It's not a huge jump to think that she would weigh in on other issues as well.   I would definitely say something.  Carefully, of course, but this isn't okay.


----------



## Shannalee724

teresajoy said:


> If anything, I think you were too soft on her!  I'm not sure I would try to make it sound like the reason you are writing is to prepare your daughter for the Santa discussion. I would just take out the word "just' (I highlighted it). That way the teacher knows that the Holiday discussion isn't the only thing you are concerned about. Other than that, it sounds great, and I'm glad you decided to write it.
> 
> As a Jehovah's Witness, and a former daycare provider, if the kids asked if I believed in Santa, I would just tell them that I didn't, but I knew they did. They accepted that with no problems. You could prepare your daughter in a similar way about fairytales and Santa. Just tell her that some people believe and some don't.




Perfect, I will rephrase that sentence to say.  On a similar note, I want...

And that is exactly how we have approached it with Kaedyn.  I fully expect kids to argue with her.  When she tells me so and so says princesses (or even Santa) aren't real I say "And what do you think?"  (Just like I did today when she told me about class.) She always says she KNOWS they are real because she has seen them.  Your description of having her teacher watch Kaedyn's eyes made me tear up.  That is exactly how I felt watching her at Disney World last time.  For that week, it was real even to me


----------



## ncmomof2

busy mommy said:


> I have been meaning to ask you if I can please CASE this for Maddie.




Please do!  I got the idea from seeing something similar somewhere and I thought it was cute.


----------



## teresajoy

Shannalee724 said:


> Perfect, I will rephrase that sentence to say.  On a similar note, I want...
> 
> And that is exactly how we have approached it with Kaedyn.  I fully expect kids to argue with her.  When she tells me so and so says princesses (or even Santa) aren't real I say "And what do you think?"  (Just like I did today when she told me about class.) She always says she KNOWS they are real because she has seen them.  Your description of having her teacher watch Kaedyn's eyes made me tear up.  That is exactly how I felt watching her at Disney World last time.  For that week, it was real even to me



I really hope the note helps the teacher to rethink how she handles things like this. 

Yep, I believe in Cinderella when we are there! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Aww Teresa! Now you have me tearing up remembering Jenna with the characters. I don't want my baby to grow up ever!!!!



I know! How can we keep them little?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> I know! How can we keep them little?


I don't know! I love that Jenna gets to learn new things, but does she have to do it so fast? I just want her to stay little, want homemade clothes forever and be small enough to  sit in my lap so I can rock her.


----------



## mickimousemama

billwendy said:


> Hi to my Florida/Cruising friends..
> 
> Question to you - is there parking outside the Cape Caneveralcruise ship terminal that is safe and reasonably priced? Did you see there is a Royal Carribean 4 night for $129/person? We re intrigued, and considering driving down from Pa.....we might get to stop at the world for Bill's bday if we go.....i wish we didnt hve to be there on the weekend, but his bday is 10/10.....I bet we cant get into a value resort that weekend either - migiht all just be a dream,,,,but hey, its fun to dream, right???? any advice/tips??
> 
> My Daniel was admitted to the hospital for the stomach virus last week, and just isnt recovering - the rest of the family has gotten sick as well. Its so hard for them right now...keep him in your prayers if you can - thanks so much! as most of you know, he is battling brain cancer - but has been doing really well - he cant get his chemo when this sick....prolongs the treatment for him, nd they were hoping to find out about Make a Wish trip soon.....




I can't answer the first part of your question but as for the value resort, three days ago I went to the official site and put in a trip I want to take next year and saved it as a favorite, the NEXT day I received an email for 28% off a room if I booked in October-December and that weekend WAS included in that special, It was not a code or a pin but gave me a link to click on, if you PM me I could send it to you and you could check it out to see if it works?


----------



## CallMeKel77

Wow, y'all are some seriously talented people! These customs are AMAZING!
I have been spending the last couple of weeks buying customs off of etsy (one for each day we are at WDW) in anticipation for our upcoming trip (Oct. 13-20) but we just extended it by one day so now I need another custom.
Drooling!!!!!!!!


----------



## CallMeKel77

LisaZoe and iBeSue, I ADORE your customs!


----------



## ncmomof2

OT- I entered my daughter in the Gap Casting Call contest.  If you have a chance, could you vote for her?  Here is the website:  http://family.go.com/gapcastingcall/entries/ddandrussx4/553583810/

If you search ddandrussx4 there are more pictures to vote on.  Thanks!!


----------



## jenb1023

I've been mostly a lurker lately.  Just wanted to say hi and that everything looks great as always!

I wanted to share my second simply sweet along with the matching doll dresses I made for DD's 6th birthday tea party.  It went way faster the second time and I even slightly modified the directions on the doll dresses.

You guys have no idea how shocking this is to me that I am actually sewing clothes that can be worn!  I appreciate all of the help and support!






BTW - I started a PTR for our upcoming trip if anyone wants to stop by and say hello.


----------



## HeatherSue

I am really missing my sewing friends.  :circlehug: I've been so busy, I haven't even been lurking the last week or so.  But, I'm sick today, so I've got some time.  Ugh!  I only have 9 days until our vacation and I can't do a thing!



billwendy said:


> My Daniel was admitted to the hospital for the stomach virus last week, and just isnt recovering - the rest of the family has gotten sick as well. Its so hard for them right now...keep him in your prayers if you can - thanks so much! as most of you know, he is battling brain cancer - but has been doing really well - he cant get his chemo when this sick....prolongs the treatment for him, nd they were hoping to find out about Make a Wish trip soon.....


  I am praying for Daniel, and for you and his family.  



Shannalee724 said:


> I really appreciate hearing different points of view!  Thanks so much! Some of this I would have never thought of.
> 
> I think I did decide to send a note, but only because I want to be prepared if she plans to discuss Santa.  I want to make sure I don't sound critical.  What do you all think?
> 
> Mrs. Wilder,
> 
> Kaedyn really loves your class, and we are so excited to hear her talk about history and science. She is learning and absorbing so much more than I imagined she would, and my guess is because you make learning a lot of fun.
> 
> Kaedyn told me today that she was listening to folktales that were like the story of Cinderella. She also mentioned that she told you that the real Cinderella lives at Disney World. As you can tell by her response to your statement, she is fervent in her belief that princesses are real.  She was not at all phased that you disagreed.
> 
> I realize that it is probably part of your curriculum to distinguish reality from fantasy in literature, but we don't discourage Kaedyn's belief in magic and fairytales. Reality will come soon enough, childhood innocence only lasts so long. I also know that our decision to encourage Kaedyn's imagination is not necessarily shared by all. Which I am sure puts teachers in a difficult position when it comes to situations like this. I just want to make sure I am prepared with the coming holiday season. How exactly do you handle the Santa discussion in your classroom? Do you tell the children he isn't real? I honestly doubt anyone could convince Kaedyn otherwise at this time, but I just want to be ready to discuss this with her if the need arises.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Shanna Filburn


I think your note sounds perfect!  I think you are doing the right thing by bringing this up with her in a gentle, friendly way.  I really don't feel it was her place to tell your daughter that Cinderella is "just an actor".



teresajoy said:


> Maybe the teacher needs a little trip to Disney with your daughter!!! Let her get all teary eyed at the site of your daughter's eyes when she sees Cinderella and THEN let her say that Cinderella isn't real!


Seriously!  How dare she!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I am wondering if anyone can help me. Megan wants to be Cinderella for Halloween, but with my Dad being so sick I really need to be able to go visit them when I can (for those on FB you already know he's pretty sick and started chemo last Thursday), I would love to find a dress that wont break the bank. She wears a 2T and could probably get away with 3T.
> A used WDW or BBB dress would work- is there is anyone who's daughter has a dress she doesnt use anymore and might be willing to sell one to me?
> If so please PM me. Baby Hannah and I both have colds right now.
> 
> Sorry this is such a needy post, but please keep my Dad in your prayers, he barely made it to the dedication and sadly we didnt get a photo of him with Hannah. Mom has asked me to bring her and dress to them and she will get him dressed up again and we will take pic at their house, but they are almost 2 hours away.
> He will lose his hair with this chemo, but they said he wouldnt get sick- well, I can tell you the food isn't staying in and even simple things like applesauce taste like they have gone bad to him. He weighs 129lbs now, he used to be around 170 I think. He has lost more than 5 inches in height because his spine is collapsing.
> I no longer know what to pray for. He seems to have lost hope.
> 
> Thanks for letting me "dump" all this. I don't talk about it much with anyone outside my husband and he's not a conversation type LOL.


 Oh honey, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.  I am praying for him, and for you.  This has got to be so hard on your whole familly. 



Sleepingbooty said:


> Hi Ladies... and man!  First time posting on the Disboutiquers thread. I haven't had time to go back and look at all the pages (160) but just from the pics on this last page, I am really excited to!  I've never made any Dis - signs before, but back when my oldest was little, I used to create dresses out of vintage linens. She's outgrown that style, unfortunately, but I've had the hankerin' to sew something lately! Anyway, just wanted to say hi!


!!!  Just think, we're on our 17th thread, so you'd have LOTS more than 160 pages to catch up on!  There's 2 1/2 years of chit-chat in these threads! 



LisaZoe said:


> I did a simple corset without shirring.  It works for kids since they don't usually have much difference in measurements for chest, waist and hips. I cut two lengths of fabric (outer and lining) about an inch shorter than the waist measurement and 7-8 inches wide. I stitched them right sides together leaving a small opening so I could turn them right side out. I then topstitched, added grommets (buttonholes would work) and lacing. One thing I would suggest is adding interfacing if your fabric is lighweight, i.e. quilt weight cotton. This helps to keep it from scrunching up too much as it's worn. If you want to get extra fancy, you could add boning so it stays much flatter.
> 
> Here are photos with and without ruffles:


Awww...I love seeing the pictures of Zoe!  Why'd she have to grow up and get too big to model for you?  She is such a pretty girl.



SallyfromDE said:


>


What a great idea!  I love these, and think they look perfect as they are!  How about some sheer fabric, maybe with some of that trim that looks like coins for Jasmine?  



teresajoy said:


> Is the AG doll within the budget that you would usually spend for her? I say if that is what she is asking for, get it for her if it's in the budget.  Why spend that amount of money on something she isn't asking for? Sure, she may not play with it much, but you would have spent the money anyway, right? However, if it's beyond what you would have spent, that's a little different. I remember when Heather was little she wanted a Barbie doll so she could play 'little people' with us.  Mom insisted that she didn't need a REAL Barbie and made me buy her a cheapy one! She didn't play with it much, but I think that might be because Mom made us get her a cheap one! I'm pretty sure Mom actually ended up buying her a real Barbie after she was a teenager!


That really was a poor excuse for a Barbie.  I really wanted a "real" Barbie.  When I finally got one as a teenager, I actually loved it! 



emcreative said:


> LOL!
> Could I just send my housekeeper over?


WAIT!! You have a housekeeper?! How much would she charge to drive over here and clean my house? 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't know! I love that Jenna gets to learn new things, but does she have to do it so fast? I just want her to stay little, want homemade clothes forever and be small enough to  sit in my lap so I can rock her.


Now you went and made me cry.   



CallMeKel77 said:


> Wow, y'all are some seriously talented people! These customs are AMAZING!
> I have been spending the last couple of weeks buying customs off of etsy (one for each day we are at WDW) in anticipation for our upcoming trip (Oct. 13-20) but we just extended it by one day so now I need another custom.
> Drooling!!!!!!!!


  Keep hanging out with us and you'll be able to sew your own customs for your next trip!



ncmomof2 said:


> OT- I entered my daughter in the Gap Casting Call contest.  If you have a chance, could you vote for her?  Here is the website:  http://family.go.com/gapcastingcall/entries/ddandrussx4/553583810/
> 
> If you search ddandrussx4 there are more pictures to vote on.  Thanks!!


I think I voted! I'm not sure because it took me to the sign in page after I clicked on "vote".  



jenb1023 said:


> I've been mostly a lurker lately.  Just wanted to say hi and that everything looks great as always!
> 
> I wanted to share my second simply sweet along with the matching doll dresses I made for DD's 6th birthday tea party.  It went way faster the second time and I even slightly modified the directions on the doll dresses.
> 
> You guys have no idea how shocking this is to me that I am actually sewing clothes that can be worn!  I appreciate all of the help and support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I started a PTR for our upcoming trip if anyone wants to stop by and say hello.


You did a great job on those dresses! How cute!

Make sure you pimp out your trip report after you get back!  I usually wait until the TR starts to start reading them.


----------



## DreamWeaver2002

Hello--I have been lurking and looking at all off the pages in this thread and am truly inspired.  I have never made a stitch of clothing, but would love to start trying--the stuff I have seen here is amazing.  I convinced DH that I would like a sewing machine that can do applique for christmas and he told me to start looking.  Now the question,  What machine would you recommend for someone just starting out, but also one that could grow with me as I don't think I can get a more advanced one for awhile?


----------



## HeatherSue

DreamWeaver2002 said:


> Hello--I have been lurking and looking at all off the pages in this thread and am truly inspired.  I have never made a stitch of clothing, but would love to start trying--the stuff I have seen here is amazing.  I convinced DH that I would like a sewing machine that can do applique for christmas and he told me to start looking.  Now the question,  What machine would you recommend for someone just starting out, but also one that could grow with me as I don't think I can get a more advanced one for awhile?



!!!  If you're looking for a machine to do "hand" embroidery on (like in my tutorial on the first page), I love my Brother CS6000i.  It's around $150.
http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sew...ine-Refurb/1584141/product.html?sec_iid=33017

For machine embroidery (where the machine does it for you automatically), the prices go up considerably.  I honestly don't know what type I would recommend.  But, I would make sure you get one with at least a 5x7 hoop.


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> :
> I think I voted! I'm not sure because it took me to the sign in page after I clicked on "vote".



Sadly, you have to sign in to vote.  But it is your Disney login and password since it is Disney thing.


----------



## busy mommy

Once again, I must ask Why do people keep saying the characters are not real!?!


----------



## busy mommy

ncmomof2 said:


> Please do!  I got the idea from seeing something similar somewhere and I thought it was cute.



Thanks!  I will be working on this today.  Hopefully, pictures will be up tonight.


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> Awww...I love seeing the pictures of Zoe!  Why'd she have to grow up and get too big to model for you?  She is such a pretty girl.



I feel the same. She's definitely not a little girl anymore. She's in 2nd grade and will be 8 in just a month!  I feel kind of bad that I rarely sew for her now but she's really not that interested in what I can make. When we went back to school shopping, we saw some cute knit tops she liked but they didn't have the color she wanted in her size. I told her I could make one very similar and let her pick the fabric but she just rolled her eyes. 



busy mommy said:


> Once again, I must ask Why do people keep saying the characters are not real!?!



I'll admit I told Zoe the ones at Disneyland/World are people in costumes when she was 3. She was getting freaked out about them to the point where she'd be so worried one would suddenly appear that she couldn't relax at meals, in lines, etc. (OK, I probably overbooked character meals that trip. LOL) She was even nervous about the face characters so I explained they were just people in costumes, some with masks and some without. That helped so I felt OK telling her. I told her the 'real' characters didn't actually live at DLR/WDW anyway because they'd never get any rest so they had helpers just like Santa.


----------



## HeatherSue

I was just checking out the Big Give board and I noticed that this give still has LOTS of openings! 
Yikes!! If you have a little extra time and would like to make a family's Wish Trip even more special- please go check out this wonderful family!  Remember, iron ons are fine if you're not confident with your sewing skills!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68523&threadid=671928


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> I am really missing my sewing friends.  :circlehug: I've been so busy, I haven't even been lurking the last week or so.  But, I'm sick today, so I've got some time.  Ugh!  I only have 9 days until our vacation and I can't do a thing!



STOP Counting! I am as usual WAY too calm before a deadline! Especially withe baseball games tonight, tomorrow and Saturday. Cub Scouts tonight and Walking with the Dinosaurs Saturday! And I know we have games next week too. I just refuse to look at the schedule. Scouts will be Monday for sure though and Dallas sings Thursday at the PTO meeting!! YIKES!



HeatherSue said:


> !!!  If you're looking for a machine to do "hand" embroidery on (like in my tutorial on the first page), I love my Brother CS6000i.  It's around $150.
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sew...ine-Refurb/1584141/product.html?sec_iid=33017
> 
> For machine embroidery (where the machine does it for you automatically), the prices go up considerably.  I honestly don't know what type I would recommend.  But, I would make sure you get one with at least a 5x7 hoop.



I agree with Heather. I have the same one and love it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> I was just checking out the Big Give board and I noticed that this give still has LOTS of openings!
> Yikes!! If you have a little extra time and would like to make a family's Wish Trip even more special- please go check out this wonderful family!  Remember, iron ons are fine if you're not confident with your sewing skills!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68523&threadid=671928



I'm in...after my long time away!


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> I'll admit I told Zoe the ones at Disneyland/World are people in costumes when she was 3. She was getting freaked out about them to the point where she'd be so worried one would suddenly appear that she couldn't relax at meals, in lines, etc. (OK, I probably overbooked character meals that trip. LOL) She was even nervous about the face characters so I explained they were just people in costumes, some with masks and some without. That helped so I felt OK telling her. I told her the 'real' characters didn't actually live at DLR/WDW anyway because they'd never get any rest so they had helpers just like Santa.



I've done this on rides - namely, Haunted Mansion.  AbbyGrace was a bit nervous, and I explained that it was pretend, not real.  It seemed to help her - now she loves the ride.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

revrob said:


> I've done this on rides - namely, Haunted Mansion.  AbbyGrace was a bit nervous, and I explained that it was pretend, not real.  It seemed to help her - now she loves the ride.




We do that too...we try to find hidden mickey's and since Patrick is my most nervous child but he is into special effects in movies, we talk about how they made anything that is scary...robots? mirrors? cameras?  He ends up loving it and trying to figure it out.


----------



## Adi12982

billwendy said:


> )
> 
> My Daniel was admitted to the hospital for the stomach virus last week, and just isnt recovering - the rest of the family has gotten sick as well. Its so hard for them right now...keep him in your prayers if you can - thanks so much! as most of you know, he is battling brain cancer - but has been doing really well - he cant get his chemo when this sick....prolongs the treatment for him, nd they were hoping to find out about Make a Wish trip soon.....



He's in my thoughts and prayers - I'm sad to hear he is not feeling well.  Hopefully he kicks this virus soon!




Tinka_Belle said:


> and be small enough to  sit in my lap so I can rock her.



LOL - I'm 26 (will be 27 in December) and my mom will still make me sit on her lap once in a while - lol!  Oh and my mom is quite a bit shorter than I am, lol!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> I've done this on rides - namely, Haunted Mansion.  AbbyGrace was a bit nervous, and I explained that it was pretend, not real.  It seemed to help her - now she loves the ride.


I had to do this for Jenna for our first trip. She was only 5 and I didn't want her to be scared. I watched the behind the scenes show on the travel channel with her. I don't think they showed anything about the characters being fake. She is convinced that the Cinderella that she saw at 1900 Park Fare is the real Cinderella and she was actually afraid that the step sisters were going to try and steal her pearls and sash like they did in the movie. She did ask how Cinderella was able to get to the other parks and dinners and that is when I explained about the underground tunnels in WDW. I told her that they have cars under there and they just give her a ride to where she needs to be.

Jen-Love the Minnie dresses and great job!!!

Heather-I didn't mean to make you cry.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I finally finished the autograph books for our trip in less than 2 weeks. 





Front covers.





The autograph will go on one side and then I will put a picture of them together on the other side.










I tried to do characters that we will be having meals with.





I do hope we will run into jack Sparrow at some point. Does he do autographs?

Now all I have to do is about 14 hair bows and I am done. 
It is so nice to have an Auntie who is doing all of their sewing.


----------



## pigget74

I need some ideas on a Thanksgiving (dress or shirt) for DD and a matching shirt for DS.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## busy mommy

HeatherSue said:


> I was just checking out the Big Give board and I noticed that this give still has LOTS of openings!
> Yikes!! If you have a little extra time and would like to make a family's Wish Trip even more special- please go check out this wonderful family!  Remember, iron ons are fine if you're not confident with your sewing skills!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68523&threadid=671928



I am still very new to sewing, but I may be able to do something.  Do I just register over there and then chceck it out to see if there is something I can do?


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I've never posted here before, but always keep up with what's going on as I've recently started sewing. It's going better so I've made myself a big goal. My sister-in-law wants to dress my 3 month old niece as tinkerbell for halloween, but a tinkerbell costume for a 3-6month is $30 So I have taken it upon myself to make one. I think it's going to be pretty simple. I'm going to get a green onesie silver zigzag ribbon and some tulle. I'm excited!!! Any suggestions are GREATLY appreciated!!! TIA


----------



## revrob

busy mommy said:


> I am still very new to sewing, but I may be able to do something.  Do I just register over there and then chceck it out to see if there is something I can do?



Yep!  Register on that board, and there are lists of all of the information that you need to create items for the family.  ALSO, you can send pixie dust (items that will be fun to receive and help to build the magic for the family, but not have necessarily be hand made), autograph books, crayon roll ups and lots of other fun stuff.  It's a GREAT project - the families are always so grateful, and it is such a blessing to be involved in some way to bring joy to these kiddos.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm doing this from work, and lost my quote, lunch is almost over so I want to get this out in a hurry...I'm sorry I forgot who asked originally.  Yes, Port Canaveral has secure parking at the pier.  I think it's $15.00 per day, and they collect the day you arrive, cash or credit.  Royal Caribbean is our favorite cruise line, and the ship doing 4 days there is a nice one, smaller and a little older than some, but still a great cruise.  My kids love the Adventure Ocean, RCI's kids club.


----------



## pigget74

ncmomof2 said:


> I was missing sewing so I made a halloween outfit for my daughter.  Nothing fancy, but fun.  I used Carla's easy fit pants pattern and it was so easy!



How did you make this?


----------



## hardingk

Hi everyone! I am new to this thread! So glad I found out!! Does anyone know where I can find a pattern for a Minnie Mouse Costume/dress? My mother wants to make one for my dd. It would be a size 2T or 3T.  Thanks so much and all the stuff you guys have made are AMAZING!!


----------



## ncmomof2

pigget74 said:


> How did you make this?




Well, I made my own bodice pattern.  Then I doubled the width for the white/yellow/orange, stiched them together and then ruffled them onto the bodice.  For the pants, I used Carla easy fit pant pattern so I was able to put the candy corn appliques on before stitching it up.  I also put te ruffles on first as well.  So they are not "right" at the seam but no on is going to notice.  I thought it would be easier than tryin to sew it on later.  I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Shannalee724

I was happy to get this response to my letter just a few minutes ago. I thought I would share:

I still believe in Santa.  There are children in our room however who have not been allowed to still believe and I tell them that is their choice ans Santa still comes to those who believe.  As far as real and fantasy that will be our language arts emphasis next week  so you may have some more discussions at home.  As far as the Cinderellas we were talking about how people from other countries have changed the original disney cinderella story to fit their culture.


----------



## HeatherSue

ncmomof2 said:


> Sadly, you have to sign in to vote.  But it is your Disney login and password since it is Disney thing.


I tried again and it went through.  Yay!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'm in...after my long time away!


Thank you so much, Kim!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Heather-I didn't mean to make you cry.


No worries!  I like a good sappy cry every now and then! 



poohnpigletCA said:


> I finally finished the autograph books for our trip in less than 2 weeks.


Wow!! Those put our autograph books to shame!  Are you going to Disney World or Disneyland?  What are your dates?



busy mommy said:


> I am still very new to sewing, but I may be able to do something.  Do I just register over there and then chceck it out to see if there is something I can do?


I just accepted your registration, so you should be able to log in now.  Just go to the "current gives" category to see which gives still have openings.



hardingk said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this thread! So glad I found out!! Does anyone know where I can find a pattern for a Minnie Mouse Costume/dress? My mother wants to make one for my dd. It would be a size 2T or 3T.  Thanks so much and all the stuff you guys have made are AMAZING!!


If you search etsy for "precious dress pattern", there is a great pattern by the scientificseamstress (aka: CarlaC, aka: Louiesmama).  It makes an adorable Minnie dress and it's really easy to make!



Shannalee724 said:


> I was happy to get this response to my letter just a few minutes ago. I thought I would share:
> 
> I still believe in Santa.  There are children in our room however who have not been allowed to still believe and I tell them that is their choice ans Santa still comes to those who believe.  As far as real and fantasy that will be our language arts emphasis next week  so you may have some more discussions at home.  As far as the Cinderellas we were talking about how people from other countries have changed the original disney cinderella story to fit their culture.


I'm glad she isn't going to destroy her belief in Santa.  But, it's sad that they think they need to teach this stuff to 6 year olds!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Leleluvsdis said:


> I've never posted here before, but always keep up with what's going on as I've recently started sewing. It's going better so I've made myself a big goal. My sister-in-law wants to dress my 3 month old niece as tinkerbell for halloween, but a tinkerbell costume for a 3-6month is $30 So I have taken it upon myself to make one. I think it's going to be pretty simple. I'm going to get a green onesie silver zigzag ribbon and some tulle. I'm excited!!! Any suggestions are GREATLY appreciated!!! TIA



I am sorry I am doing the  happy dance  .  I just saw you are from Rustburg.  That is amazing.  We lived there up until about 6 years ago when my husband got transfered to Ohio.  We first lived on the Brookneal side for 5+ years, then built a house on the other side toward Concord for about 3 years.  Talk about the boondocks.  We loved it and I NEVER thought I would see someone on the DIS Boards who had heard of Rustburg let alone live there.

Good luck with the Tink outfit.  I think you have a great idea and I hope you will post pictures when you are done.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am sorry I am doing the  happy dance  .  I just saw you are from Rustburg.  That is amazing.  We lived there up until about 6 years ago when my husband got transfered to Ohio.  We first lived on the Brookneal side for 5+ years, then built a house on the other side toward Concord for about 3 years.  Talk about the boondocks.  We loved it and I NEVER thought I would see someone on the DIS Boards who had heard of Rustburg let alone live there.
> 
> Good luck with the Tink outfit.  I think you have a great idea and I hope you will post pictures when you are done.



Talk about a small world!!! Yes I too Love my little boondock town, and no matter how many times I hear you are from Rustburg... does that mean it's full of rust ahhahhahhahh I still LOVE coming home to it.

I will definetly post pics when I am done. I am so excited!!! Maybe we can do a meet if we happen to be at the world at the same time!!!


----------



## tricia

OMG, it is only 16 hours  until I have to be packed and ready and in the van ready to hit the road for our vacation.  Wish me luck getting everything done, and try not to be too chatty while I am away, or at least not to make anything nice,  as I may have trouble catching up after being away for 9 days.


----------



## froggy33

Just a heads up for anyone in the area!!  The Sewing and Quilt Expo is coming to Kansas City, MO!  And a few other places.  Here is a link! http://www.sewingexpo.com/


----------



## momtoprincess A

Hi everybody ~
I'm so jealous of all the people getting ready for their trips. I hope you all have a wonderful time.


My son wants me to make him a long black hooded cape with big sleeves for halloween. Does anyone know of an easy pattern for this? TIA


----------



## disny4fun

Hi All!

I hope you don't mind me asking for some advice.  I have been reading your posts off and on when I can for a while now.  I must say you are all a very talented group.  I have a Pfaff machine.  I was wondering if there are instructions anywhere that shows me how to do the appliques of the mickey head?

Much thanks to you from the clueless!!


----------



## Shannalee724

disny4fun said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking for some advice.  I have been reading your posts off and on when I can for a while now.  I must say you are all a very talented group.  I have a Pfaff machine.  I was wondering if there are instructions anywhere that shows me how to do the appliques of the mickey head?
> 
> Much thanks to you from the clueless!!



I am not familiar with your machine, but does it embroider for you?  Can you import a design?  If so, HeatherSue has some great ones on Etsy.

If not, and you plan to do it by hand, there is a tutorial (also by HeatherSue) on the first page of this thread that explains how to applique "by hand"

If you have any other questions let us know!


----------



## disny4fun

Thank you so much...It does have an embroidery unit, but I have never used it (I hear you all laughing now).  It seams that I just get so caught up into sewing that I never got around to it.  I've owned the machine for 10 years now and my daughter is all grown up (almost 17).  We are going to disney for our first trip together and I thought it would be nice to applique someing on a jean jacket or tee for our trip.  Even a hoodie.  I just wanted to give it a try.

Thanks - I will look into it.


----------



## HeatherSue

disny4fun said:


> Thank you so much...It does have an embroidery unit, but I have never used it (I hear you all laughing now).  It seams that I just get so caught up into sewing that I never got around to it.  I've owned the machine for 10 years now and my daughter is all grown up (almost 17).  We are going to disney for our first trip together and I thought it would be nice to applique someing on a jean jacket or tee for our trip.  Even a hoodie.  I just wanted to give it a try.
> 
> Thanks - I will look into it.



Wow, you've got to try using your embroidery unit!  There's a great embroidery machine video tutorial here that shows you how to do the applique part.  
http://swakembroidery.com/swak-101.htm#cnxSiteTop

I think appliques turn out best when you hoop a layer of medium weight cut away stabilizer and then hoop your fabric over that. Embroidering on knits can be tricky, so I suggest trying some non-stretchy cottons first.


----------



## ncmomof2

Well, we are leaving Sat morning.  I feel like I am forgetting things.  What are some important things that we will need, but I night forget?!


----------



## busy mommy

ncmomof2 said:


> Please do!  I got the idea from seeing something similar somewhere and I thought it was cute.


Thank you.  Here is Maddie.  I wish the pants were not white, but I have to stay away from the fabric store, so I used what I had.  Maddie loves it, so that is all that matters.  And this is my first non-mickey mouse head applique.  Thanks Heather Sue for your fabulous tutorial.


----------



## ncmomof2

busy mommy said:


> Thank you.  Here is Maddie.  I wish the pants were not white, but I have to stay away from the fabric store, so I used what I had.  Maddie loves it, so that is all that matters.  And this is my first non-mickey mouse head applique.  Thanks Heather Sue for your fabulous tutorial.




Very cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jenb1023 said:


> I've been mostly a lurker lately.  Just wanted to say hi and that everything looks great as always!
> 
> I wanted to share my second simply sweet along with the matching doll dresses I made for DD's 6th birthday tea party.  It went way faster the second time and I even slightly modified the directions on the doll dresses.
> 
> You guys have no idea how shocking this is to me that I am actually sewing clothes that can be worn!  I appreciate all of the help and support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I started a PTR for our upcoming trip if anyone wants to stop by and say hello.


Great job, I love it!


busy mommy said:


> Thank you.  Here is Maddie.  I wish the pants were not white, but I have to stay away from the fabric store, so I used what I had.  Maddie loves it, so that is all that matters.  And this is my first non-mickey mouse head applique.  Thanks Heather Sue for your fabulous tutorial.



Cute!!

Also, I really love the autograph books that were posted; great job!


----------



## Rymer

LADIES PLEASE  HELP!!


I ordered a custom snow white gown from Etsy on Aug. 13th and she said it would arrive in 4 weeks.  I emailed her last week and she said she'd be mailing it in a few days.  so a couple days ago I convo'ed her again and asked if she had sent it, and got no response.  I just sent another convo to her stating that I'm beyond upset as I'm leaving for Disney next week and have no idea where the heck my gown is and if I'm going to get it in time!! I bought this for my daughter to wear on her birthday at the  BBB!!! what am I going to do?? I ordered this beautiful gown for her special day and now I am afraid I am not going to get it.  I just don't know what to do? has anyone ever run into this? I'll just freak if I don't get it and it's looking like I might not......advise?


----------



## revrob

Rymer said:


> LADIES PLEASE  HELP!!
> 
> 
> I ordered a custom snow white gown from Etsy on Aug. 13th and she said it would arrive in 4 weeks.  I emailed her last week and she said she'd be mailing it in a few days.  so a couple days ago I convo'ed her again and asked if she had sent it, and got no response.  I just sent another convo to her stating that I'm beyond upset as I'm leaving for Disney next week and have no idea where the heck my gown is and if I'm going to get it in time!! I bought this for my daughter to wear on her birthday at the  BBB!!! what am I going to do?? I ordered this beautiful gown for her special day and now I am afraid I am not going to get it.  I just don't know what to do? has anyone ever run into this? I'll just freak if I don't get it and it's looking like I might not......advise?




The first thing you're gonna have to do is file with paypal to get your money back.  Have you checked the status through paypal - if she printed a shipping label through paypal, it should show when it was shipped.  

I really don't have any advice on what to do to make sure you get the dress.  When do you leave?  Is there any chance that you can find something that someone has that is ready to ship?


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.











I had a hard time getting a picture of Tessa in the dress because she wouldn't stop twirling and she was being VERY silly! 
















Yeah, she's hugging my poor little lilac tree.





Holding baby Simba, just like in the photopass pics.


----------



## Rymer

revrob said:


> The first thing you're gonna have to do is file with paypal to get your money back.  Have you checked the status through paypal - if she printed a shipping label through paypal, it should show when it was shipped.
> 
> I really don't have any advice on what to do to make sure you get the dress.  When do you leave?  Is there any chance that you can find something that someone has that is ready to ship?



Hi Revrob....I tried to look in paypal to see if she printed a label and I couldn't figure out how to do that.  can you tell me where to look? I don't think she has because usually I get an email saying something has been shipped if they used paypal to ship it.....still no response from her and I'm really mad.  she has 100% feedback! why would she do this?? I have 5 days before we go.


----------



## busy mommy

HeatherSue said:


>



This is beautiful. I hope Sawyer decides he likes his shirt.


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture of Tessa in the dress because she wouldn't stop twirling and she was being VERY silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's hugging my poor little lilac tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding baby Simba, just like in the photopass pics.



I love the new Baby Simbas!  I wish I was going to AK!


----------



## jham

I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.  

Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"


----------



## emcreative

I love them, Heather.  Hopefully Sawyer will change his mind!  (Lizzie changed her mind right in the morning as she was getting dressed a few times on our last trip...lol I love my sensory kids!)


----------



## mom2rtk

Rymer said:


> LADIES PLEASE  HELP!!
> 
> 
> I ordered a custom snow white gown from Etsy on Aug. 13th and she said it would arrive in 4 weeks.  I emailed her last week and she said she'd be mailing it in a few days.  so a couple days ago I convo'ed her again and asked if she had sent it, and got no response.  I just sent another convo to her stating that I'm beyond upset as I'm leaving for Disney next week and have no idea where the heck my gown is and if I'm going to get it in time!! I bought this for my daughter to wear on her birthday at the  BBB!!! what am I going to do?? I ordered this beautiful gown for her special day and now I am afraid I am not going to get it.  I just don't know what to do? has anyone ever run into this? I'll just freak if I don't get it and it's looking like I might not......advise?



Does anyone know if Etsy has a function that allows you to access the seller's phone number??? I know that Ebay does, which is where I do most of my business. The first thing I would do is try and call her. If you have her name and address, then google the white pages in her area if you can't get it from Etsy.

If you can't call, tell her that if you don't hear from her by tomorrow, you will have no choice but to file with Paypal to reverse the fees. That will get her attention.

And in the mean time, I would be scoping out other options. I don't know what you paid or are willing to pay, but Disney just came out with a deluxe Snow White costume that is TDF!

Good luck!

We leave SATURDAY AM!!! Just one more order promised to be out before we go, then packing and a couple more skirt sets to finish tomorrow for Katie and we are OUT OF HERE!


----------



## mom2rtk

jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"




This is STUNNING! And as for the length, just be glad you didn't have my problem. Katie wanted to wear her pink Cindy gown from our last trip, only she GREW 3" since then! I thought we could eek by, but I ended up taking the skirt off and surgically extracting the pink and replacing it with longer pink. New zipper, the whole bit......


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Thanks so much for the prayers for Daniel - he is really down and out right now - it just makes me so sad for him - most kids can kick something like this in 24 hours, and he is still battling after a week. Poor kiddo,,,,,

Heather - when did Sawyer decide to be so grown up looking! I cant take it!! Love your Simba's though!

Jeanne - Lily looks beatiful as always! How is Jayden doing?

Looks like we will be heading up into Maine and Boston - Im kinda bummed my conference wasnt cancelled (is that bad?) so we wont be headed south - so, any advice on fun things to do up north??? We re thinking of gettin up into Maine/acadia national park nd then working our way down to Manchester, NH where my conference is.....tips nyone?

Im trying to upload to photobucket, but there is no upload button????? any ideas?


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



WOW!!!!!  That is GORGEOUS, Jeanne! Yours is better than mine!  I love the way you did the ribbon the bird is holding in 3-d!  That is fabulous!!  Wow, just WOW!!! So cute that Lily wants to be big like Tessa!  Tessa was 4 when I made her that dress!


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture of Tessa in the dress because she wouldn't stop twirling and she was being VERY silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's hugging my poor little lilac tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding baby Simba, just like in the photopass pics.



I'm loving the newest baby simba!  SO cute!  Aren't you glad you've digitized it now?  You won't have to do it again now.  Great job!



Rymer said:


> Hi Revrob....I tried to look in paypal to see if she printed a label and I couldn't figure out how to do that.  can you tell me where to look? I don't think she has because usually I get an email saying something has been shipped if they used paypal to ship it.....still no response from her and I'm really mad.  she has 100% feedback! why would she do this?? I have 5 days before we go.



I believe that you can go to paypal where you sent the payment and if it has been shipped, it should have a tag that says "shipped".  Janet has given some good advice as well (I quoted her below) - maybe that will help.  
When is your BBB appointment?  




jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



I LOVE THIS!  I love how the ribbon sticks out like it's sticking out from the mouth of the bird on the bottom.  SO CUTE! 



mom2rtk said:


> Does anyone know if Etsy has a function that allows you to access the seller's phone number??? I know that Ebay does, which is where I do most of my business. The first thing I would do is try and call her. If you have her name and address, then google the white pages in her area if you can't get it from Etsy.
> 
> If you can't call, tell her that if you don't hear from her by tomorrow, you will have no choice but to file with Paypal to reverse the fees. That will get her attention.
> 
> And in the mean time, I would be scoping out other options. I don't know what you paid or are willing to pay, but Disney just came out with a deluxe Snow White costume that is TDF!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> We leave SATURDAY AM!!! Just one more order promised to be out before we go, then packing and a couple more skirt sets to finish tomorrow for Katie and we are OUT OF HERE!



I can't wait to hear how your trip goes and see all of your pics!  You've worked so hard getting ready - you deserve a fantastic vacation!


----------



## Mirb1214

jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



Wow!  That is ABSOLUTELY beautiful!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

The kids have been out of school all week due to the flooding, I looked after my niece a few days this week too because her regular babysitter couldn't get out of her neighborhood and no one could get in.  I have been keeping up and everything has been so cute but haven't had time to comment.

I loved the beautiful Christening Dress!  That is a beautiful heirloom.  I hope to be able to create something like that one day.  I am sorry your Dad isn't doing well.  I will keep him in my prayers.




billwendy said:


> Hi to my Florida/Cruising friends..
> 
> Question to you - is there parking outside the Cape Caneveralcruise ship terminal that is safe and reasonably priced? Did you see there is a Royal Carribean 4 night for $129/person? We re intrigued, and considering driving down from Pa.....we might get to stop at the world for Bill's bday if we go.....i wish we didnt hve to be there on the weekend, but his bday is 10/10.....I bet we cant get into a value resort that weekend either - migiht all just be a dream,,,,but hey, its fun to dream, right???? any advice/tips??
> 
> My Daniel was admitted to the hospital for the stomach virus last week, and just isnt recovering - the rest of the family has gotten sick as well. Its so hard for them right now...keep him in your prayers if you can - thanks so much! as most of you know, he is battling brain cancer - but has been doing really well - he cant get his chemo when this sick....prolongs the treatment for him, nd they were hoping to find out about Make a Wish trip soon.....


We took a Disney Cruise many years ago (Abby was only 18 months old)  The parking at Port Canaveral was very secure.  My Mother and my sister love to cruise on Royal Caribbean.  They have taken many cruises on that line.

I am sorry about Daniel.  I hope he gets over his stomach virus quickly.  How soon until they find out about Make a Wish?


poohnpigletCA said:


> I finally finished the autograph books for our trip in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The autograph will go on one side and then I will put a picture of them together on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do characters that we will be having meals with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope we will run into jack Sparrow at some point. Does he do autographs?
> 
> Now all I have to do is about 14 hair bows and I am done.
> It is so nice to have an Auntie who is doing all of their sewing.


Very nice books!  I think Jack is a very hard autograph to find.  I hope you can get it!


ncmomof2 said:


> Well, we are leaving Sat morning.  I feel like I am forgetting things.  What are some important things that we will need, but I night forget?!


On one of our trips I forgot our swimming suits. . .I have also forgotten my cell phone.  DH only packed jeans one year, he was very warm and we had to find a Target store and buy him some shorts.


busy mommy said:


> Thank you.  Here is Maddie.  I wish the pants were not white, but I have to stay away from the fabric store, so I used what I had.  Maddie loves it, so that is all that matters.  And this is my first non-mickey mouse head applique.  Thanks Heather Sue for your fabulous tutorial.


So cute!


Rymer said:


> LADIES PLEASE  HELP!!
> 
> 
> I ordered a custom snow white gown from Etsy on Aug. 13th and she said it would arrive in 4 weeks.  I emailed her last week and she said she'd be mailing it in a few days.  so a couple days ago I convo'ed her again and asked if she had sent it, and got no response.  I just sent another convo to her stating that I'm beyond upset as I'm leaving for Disney next week and have no idea where the heck my gown is and if I'm going to get it in time!! I bought this for my daughter to wear on her birthday at the  BBB!!! what am I going to do?? I ordered this beautiful gown for her special day and now I am afraid I am not going to get it.  I just don't know what to do? has anyone ever run into this? I'll just freak if I don't get it and it's looking like I might not......advise?



No advice, but I hope you get your dress soon.


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> I can't wait to hear how your trip goes and see all of your pics!  You've worked so hard getting ready - you deserve a fantastic vacation!



You are SO sweet! Did I send you the pic of the Evil Queen set? The Vintage Minnie is the only one left to do tomorrow..... 

I'm getting SO excited! We've been planning this for SO long, it' s hard to believe it's so close.....


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> You are SO sweet! Did I send you the pic of the Evil Queen set? The Vintage Minnie is the only one left to do tomorrow.....
> 
> I'm getting SO excited! We've been planning this for SO long, it' s hard to believe it's so close.....



I think the only one I've seen is the witch Minnie - but I know you're way busy getting ready, so any time you get a chance is great!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.


These are adorable, maybe Tessa can talk him into wearing his shirt when you get there.  What size is that applique?  Is he available now?  


jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"


Beautiful!  


mom2rtk said:


> We leave SATURDAY AM!!! Just one more order promised to be out before we go, then packing and a couple more skirt sets to finish tomorrow for Katie and we are OUT OF HERE!


I hope you have great trip! I can't wait to hear about the Halloween Party. I hope you are able to get your photo op with the seven dwarfs.


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks so much for the prayers for Daniel - he is really down and out right now - it just makes me so sad for him - most kids can kick something like this in 24 hours, and he is still battling after a week. Poor kiddo,,,,,
> 
> Heather - when did Sawyer decide to be so grown up looking! I cant take it!! Love your Simba's though!
> 
> Jeanne - Lily looks beatiful as always! How is Jayden doing?
> 
> Looks like we will be heading up into Maine and Boston - Im kinda bummed my conference wasnt cancelled (is that bad?) so we wont be headed south - so, any advice on fun things to do up north??? We re thinking of gettin up into Maine/acadia national park nd then working our way down to Manchester, NH where my conference is.....tips nyone?
> 
> Im trying to upload to photobucket, but there is no upload button????? any ideas?



Sorry you won't be able to go on the cruise, but I think Maine and Boston will be nice.  I have always wanted to visit up there.


----------



## busy mommy

I got brave today and purchased the patchwork twirl skirt.  I am so excited to get to work on this.  I have a question to those of you who have made this and instead of making a skirt, have attached it to a bodice and made a dress.  Do I just leave the yoke off and attach the skirt to the bodice?  I can't decide what to do.  I can make a portrait peasant top to go with a skirt, or could I attach the skirt to the bodice of my stripwork or simply sweet.  Any suggestions will be much appreciated.  Maddie wet shopping at Hancock's with me.   We were walking by some Nemo fabric, she said she NEEDED that and grabbed it.  I guess she knows what she needs.  Luckily for me, it was on sale for $1.89 a yard.  She saw a Nemo dress on here about two weeks ago and told me she needed that.  So, I am going to have to make it for her.  Wish me luck.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

poohnpigletCA said:


> I finally finished the autograph books for our trip in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The autograph will go on one side and then I will put a picture of them together on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do characters that we will be having meals with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope we will run into jack Sparrow at some point. Does he do autographs?
> 
> Now all I have to do is about 14 hair bows and I am done.
> It is so nice to have an Auntie who is doing all of their sewing.


Have fun!



jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



This is so beautiful!  I made my DD a pink cindy dress too fro our dress and people loved it!

Well, we just got back late last night and there is no way I can catch up but I'm going to try because I hate to miss seeing everyone's creations.  We had a fun trip but we also had almost everyone get sick with some kind of flu or virus at some point.    Wash your hands a lot there because we have heard of at least two other families that live no where near us getting the flu in WDW too.  We still managed to have fun and I am so glad I learned how to sew over the summer with the help of all of you because it was well worth it!  My DD's received a lot of attention and so did I because even the characters would point to me and make a sewing motion with their hands to ask if I made them.  When I would say yes, they would clap, jump up and down, hug me, and so on.  It was so fun!  I will have to post pics soon.  I'm still recovering.  We had lots of great magical moments and even booked another one for next year just in case - of course, my DH now wants to check into a disney cruise . Gotta love WDW!


----------



## Mirb1214

HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.



I L-O-V-E these!  I SO hope that Sawyer will change his mind and want to wear it when he gets to Disney.  You're a better Mommy than me b/c I would probably not give me kids a choice. . .!  I would at least BRIBE them into wearing the stuff!


----------



## Rymer

mom2rtk said:


> Does anyone know if Etsy has a function that allows you to access the seller's phone number??? I know that Ebay does, which is where I do most of my business. The first thing I would do is try and call her. If you have her name and address, then google the white pages in her area if you can't get it from Etsy.
> 
> If you can't call, tell her that if you don't hear from her by tomorrow, you will have no choice but to file with Paypal to reverse the fees. That will get her attention.
> 
> And in the mean time, I would be scoping out other options. I don't know what you paid or are willing to pay, but Disney just came out with a deluxe Snow White costume that is TDF!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Thank you so much, I'm going to scour Etsy to see if I can figure something out. I think I have her first and last name in my pay pal transaction so I could do a search, but she lives in CA so that might be tough.  I paid about 100.00 for the dress so if I could get my money back then I could probably buy the disney dress....where could i look for a picture of it? does anyone have one?
> I am so very sad but I have to remember that we'll be in Disney and we could be wearing gasp "regular clothes" (LOL) and still have a heck of a time. I just wanted her birthday to be perfect.  her appt is on Oct. 5th, we leave on the 3rd.  How long will you be there? any chance our days will overlap?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

busy mommy said:


> I got brave today and purchased the patchwork twirl skirt.  I am so excited to get to work on this.  I have a question to those of you who have made this and instead of making a skirt, have attached it to a bodice and made a dress.  Do I just leave the yoke off and attach the skirt to the bodice?  I can't decide what to do.  I can make a portrait peasant top to go with a skirt, or could I attach the skirt to the bodice of my stripwork or simply sweet.  Any suggestions will be much appreciated.  Maddie wet shopping at Hancock's with me.   We were walking by some Nemo fabric, she said she NEEDED that and grabbed it.  I guess she knows what she needs.  Luckily for me, it was on sale for $1.89 a yard.  She saw a Nemo dress on here about two weeks ago and told me she needed that.  So, I am going to have to make it for her.  Wish me luck.



Good luck!  I think you may have seen my nemo dress.




Everyone loved them when my girls wore them!  I'm sure yours will turn out great!


----------



## busy mommy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Good luck!  I think you may have seen my nemo dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loved them when my girls wore them!  I'm sure yours will turn out great!



Yes, those were the dresses she saw and said she NEEDED.  The nemo fabric she picked out is different than yours, though.


----------



## tricia

busy mommy said:


> Thank you.  Here is Maddie.  I wish the pants were not white, but I have to stay away from the fabric store, so I used what I had.  Maddie loves it, so that is all that matters.  And this is my first non-mickey mouse head applique.  Thanks Heather Sue for your fabulous tutorial.



That is really cute.  The white pants look great, yes, hard to keep clean, but adorable when they are.



HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.



Very cute.  Too bad Sawyer doesn't like his.  Maybe he will change his mind as others have said.  Looks like the dress has great twirl factor too.



jham said:


>



Just gorgeous.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

busy mommy said:


> I got brave today and purchased the patchwork twirl skirt.  I am so excited to get to work on this.  I have a question to those of you who have made this and instead of making a skirt, have attached it to a bodice and made a dress.  Do I just leave the yoke off and attach the skirt to the bodice?  I can't decide what to do.  I can make a portrait peasant top to go with a skirt, or could I attach the skirt to the bodice of my stripwork or simply sweet.  Any suggestions will be much appreciated.  Maddie wet shopping at Hancock's with me.   We were walking by some Nemo fabric, she said she NEEDED that and grabbed it.  I guess she knows what she needs.  Luckily for me, it was on sale for $1.89 a yard.  She saw a Nemo dress on here about two weeks ago and told me she needed that.  So, I am going to have to make it for her.  Wish me luck.



Yes I think you leave the yoke off and attach the skirt to the bodice of the simply sweet.  The peasant top looks really cute under the simply sweet dress.
Good Luck!  I love that Nemo Fabric it is really pretty.


----------



## mom2rtk

Rymer said:


> mom2rtk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I'm going to scour Etsy to see if I can figure something out. I think I have her first and last name in my pay pal transaction so I could do a search, but she lives in CA so that might be tough.  I paid about 100.00 for the dress so if I could get my money back then I could probably buy the disney dress....where could i look for a picture of it? does anyone have one?
> I am so very sad but I have to remember that we'll be in Disney and we could be wearing gasp "regular clothes" (LOL) and still have a heck of a time. I just wanted her birthday to be perfect.  her appt is on Oct. 5th, we leave on the 3rd.  How long will you be there? any chance our days will overlap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Snow White costume:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney/store/DSIProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=1247986&categoryId=57493&catalogFromSearch=10002&catalogId=10002&langId=-1
> 
> It's $150  but is SO pretty...... Too bad it's not on sale yet....
> 
> We depart the same day you arrive, so we'll miss each other.
> 
> Keep us posted on how things go!
Click to expand...


----------



## SallyfromDE

HeatherSue said:


> What a great idea!  I love these, and think they look perfect as they are!  How about some sheer fabric, maybe with some of that trim that looks like coins for Jasmine?



I like this idea! Thanks! 



Shannalee724 said:


> I was happy to get this response to my letter just a few minutes ago. I thought I would share:
> 
> As far as real and fantasy that will be our language arts emphasis next week  so you may have some more discussions at home.



It's good that you got clairiification from the teacher as the subject could be turned around in translation. Now that being said, Kirsta just started 3rd grade and I'm glad to say that this subject didn't come up in her 1st grade class. Probably lucky for her, as I would have have to say more once I recieved this note. I'd be going to the Principal and letting him or her know that I don't think this is an appropiate subject for a 6 year old, since they are still in the believing stage of many things. Princesses, fairies, Santa or the Easter Bunny. Where would this world be if we could not imagine the possiblities? Where would the computer be without Bill Gates imagination?, Disney without Walt's? Harry Potter without JK Rowling?  IMO, the childs mind is developing  and the imagination is very important to their learning future. Lets just squelch it at 1st grade? Then I would ask the specific dates this topic was being brought up in  Language Arts as I entended to keep my child home. Please have her school work ready for home, minus this topic and I expect it not to be mentioned in her presence in the future, without my knowledge. It is up to my child when to stop beliveing in what is real and what is a fairy tale. And we will have this discussion at home!! 

I'm sure everyone will disagree with me, but that is JMHO!!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.



These came out great!! 



jham said:


> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

So I decided to take a plunge and buy some fabric from a coop; well, it arrived last weekend and is gorgeous!  I got 5 yards, and was hoping to complete a vida, a handbag, a portrait peasant, deco'd jeans, and a headband.  well, I did, and I still have a yard of the trees and probably half a yard of the flowers and maybe a quarter of the green; I'm thinking maybe a patchwork twirl, but I'm not sure- anybody have any ideas?  Thanks in advance for any input!

Here's the portrait peasant (my first, oh my gosh, how wonderfully easy; it certainly won't be my last), and the deco'd jeans (also first time, I'm looking forward to washing them so they fray; I think that will look good w/ the kind of hippie styling of the prints)




the vida (only my second, but gosh, this pattern is totally addictive!)




and finally, the half moon handbag and free reversible headband from YCMT




The fabric is from Timeless Treasures apple line.


----------



## jenb1023

HeatherSue said:


> You did a great job on those dresses! How cute!
> 
> Make sure you pimp out your trip report after you get back!  I usually wait until the TR starts to start reading them.



Thanks!  I will if I manage to keep up with it - lol!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Jen-Love the Minnie dresses and great job!!!





ireland_nicole said:


> Great job, I love it!



Thanks ladies!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.



Gorgeous as always!  Maybe Sawyer will change his mind - did he ever decide he liked the Dora shirt (I think that is the one he didn't like before).



jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



It looks amazing!  I definitely can't let DD see this one!



ireland_nicole said:


> So I decided to take a plunge and buy some fabric from a coop; well, it arrived last weekend and is gorgeous!  I got 5 yards, and was hoping to complete a vida, a handbag, a portrait peasant, deco'd jeans, and a headband.  well, I did, and I still have a yard of the trees and probably half a yard of the flowers and maybe a quarter of the green; I'm thinking maybe a patchwork twirl, but I'm not sure- anybody have any ideas?  Thanks in advance for any input!
> 
> Here's the portrait peasant (my first, oh my gosh, how wonderfully easy; it certainly won't be my last), and the deco'd jeans (also first time, I'm looking forward to washing them so they fray; I think that will look good w/ the kind of hippie styling of the prints)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vida (only my second, but gosh, this pattern is totally addictive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, the half moon handbag and free reversible headband from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from Timeless Treasures apple line.



Everything turned out great!  A patchwork sounds like a good idea for the extra fabric to me.


----------



## livndisney

I know we have several adoptive parents here. I would like to ask your support in bringing justice for this little girl.

A special needs little girl was adopted from China in 2007, less than a year later she died. Two  weeks ago her adoptive mother was arrested for her murder. Records show this was not this first time this "mother" has harmed  a child in her care.  Please join in the cause to bring justice for this little girl.

http://deliveredfromheaven.blogspot.com/2009/09/justice-for-little-lavender-banks.html


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> So I decided to take a plunge and buy some fabric from a coop; well, it arrived last weekend and is gorgeous!  I got 5 yards, and was hoping to complete a vida, a handbag, a portrait peasant, deco'd jeans, and a headband.  well, I did, and I still have a yard of the trees and probably half a yard of the flowers and maybe a quarter of the green; I'm thinking maybe a patchwork twirl, but I'm not sure- anybody have any ideas?  Thanks in advance for any input!
> 
> Here's the portrait peasant (my first, oh my gosh, how wonderfully easy; it certainly won't be my last), and the deco'd jeans (also first time, I'm looking forward to washing them so they fray; I think that will look good w/ the kind of hippie styling of the prints)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vida (only my second, but gosh, this pattern is totally addictive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, the half moon handbag and free reversible headband from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from Timeless Treasures apple line.



These are adorable!  I love them all.


----------



## NaeNae

mom2rtk said:


> Rymer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Snow White costume:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney/store/DSIProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=1247986&categoryId=57493&catalogFromSearch=10002&catalogId=10002&langId=-1
> 
> It's $150  but is SO pretty...... Too bad it's not on sale yet....
> 
> We depart the same day you arrive, so we'll miss each other.
> 
> Keep us posted on how things go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Disneystore got it in about a week ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## karamat

billwendy said:


> Looks like we will be heading up into Maine and Boston - Im kinda bummed my conference wasnt cancelled (is that bad?) so we wont be headed south - so, any advice on fun things to do up north??? We re thinking of gettin up into Maine/acadia national park nd then working our way down to Manchester, NH where my conference is.....tips nyone?



I have family around the Manchester area and here are some of the things we've done, or are on our to-do list:

Mt. Monadnock - Monadnock State Park

Friendly Farm in Dublin NH www.friendlyfarm.com

Keene Pumpkin Festival (Oct 17th) in Keene NH www.pumpkinfestival.org

Kimball Farm in Jaffrey NH - GREAT ice cream www.kimballfarm.com

Shopping in downtown Peterborough NH

Burdick Chocolate in Walpole NH www.burdickchocolate.com - they sell the cutest chocolate mice!!

Ben & Jerry's in Waterbury VT

Vermont Teddy Bear Factory in Shelburne VT

StoryLand in Glen NH www.storylandnh.com

Santa's Village in Jefferson NH www.santasvillage.com


Hope that helps with some ideas!


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture of Tessa in the dress because she wouldn't stop twirling and she was being VERY silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's hugging my poor little lilac tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding baby Simba, just like in the photopass pics.


Well of Course Tessa needed a new one, that dress is fabulous!  I'm so sorry Sawyer is having a moment; hopefully he'll feel differently about the outfit soon.  I really love the last pic of her holding simba, it's beautiful!



jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"


Oh my gosh, that is amazing!  I really, really love the bird "holding" the ribbon; awesome!


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks so much for the prayers for Daniel - he is really down and out right now - it just makes me so sad for him - most kids can kick something like this in 24 hours, and he is still battling after a week. Poor kiddo,,,,,


I really hope he fells a bit better soon.


busy mommy said:


> I got brave today and purchased the patchwork twirl skirt.  I am so excited to get to work on this.  I have a question to those of you who have made this and instead of making a skirt, have attached it to a bodice and made a dress.  Do I just leave the yoke off and attach the skirt to the bodice?  I can't decide what to do.  I can make a portrait peasant top to go with a skirt, or could I attach the skirt to the bodice of my stripwork or simply sweet.  Any suggestions will be much appreciated.  Maddie wet shopping at Hancock's with me.   We were walking by some Nemo fabric, she said she NEEDED that and grabbed it.  I guess she knows what she needs.  Luckily for me, it was on sale for $1.89 a yard.  She saw a Nemo dress on here about two weeks ago and told me she needed that.  So, I am going to have to make it for her.  Wish me luck.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have fun!
> 
> Well, we just got back late last night and there is no way I can catch up but I'm going to try because I hate to miss seeing everyone's creations.  We had a fun trip but we also had almost everyone get sick with some kind of flu or virus at some point.    Wash your hands a lot there because we have heard of at least two other families that live no where near us getting the flu in WDW too.  We still managed to have fun and I am so glad I learned how to sew over the summer with the help of all of you because it was well worth it!  My DD's received a lot of attention and so did I because even the characters would point to me and make a sewing motion with their hands to ask if I made them.  When I would say yes, they would clap, jump up and down, hug me, and so on.  It was so fun!  I will have to post pics soon.  I'm still recovering.  We had lots of great magical moments and even booked another one for next year just in case - of course, my DH now wants to check into a disney cruise . Gotta love WDW!


I'm so glad you had a great trip; I hope we get to hear more about it!- although I'm really sorry you're sick.


Rymer said:


> Thank you so much, I'm going to scour Etsy to see if I can figure something out. I think I have her first and last name in my pay pal transaction so I could do a search, but she lives in CA so that might be tough.  I paid about 100.00 for the dress so if I could get my money back then I could probably buy the disney dress....where could i look for a picture of it? does anyone have one?
> I am so very sad but I have to remember that we'll be in Disney and we could be wearing gasp "regular clothes" (LOL) and still have a heck of a time. I just wanted her birthday to be perfect.  her appt is on Oct. 5th, we leave on the 3rd.  How long will you be there? any chance our days will overlap?


I'm sorry for the trouble; I hope you're able to get things worked out soon.  Just remember, being in Disney and enjoying the wonderful day you have planned for her is already a magical, wonderful, amazingly practically perfect birthday.  She won't know that there was supposed to be something different; she'll just know that she's a princess!  But I understand your frustration and dissapointment, I'd feel the same way.


livndisney said:


> I know we have several adoptive parents here. I would like to ask your support in bringing justice for this little girl.
> 
> A special needs little girl was adopted from China in 2007, less than a year later she died. Two  weeks ago her adoptive mother was arrested for her murder. Records show this was not this first time this "mother" has harmed  a child in her care.  Please join in the cause to bring justice for this little girl.
> 
> http://deliveredfromheaven.blogspot.com/2009/09/justice-for-little-lavender-banks.html


The link didn't work, but I sent an email.  What a heartbreaking story.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Tomorrow is Grandparents day and I was making Madi a outfit and I thought a ribbon rose would look cute but now I think it lookes like a bow on a Present.





What do you think?


Madi's first feild trip was Wed also and I made her this top to go with her new bows and boots I decorated.








She didnt know Daddy was coming on the feild trip with me so he surprised her.


----------



## emcreative

Has anyone ever seen the "Disney On Ice" logo for embroidery anywhere?

I'm also trying to find white on white snowflakes fabric!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Has anyone ever seen the "Disney On Ice" logo for embroidery anywhere?
> 
> I'm also trying to find white on white snowflakes fabric!




if you can send me the logo, I'll see what I can do.  (unless Heather or Kira are already working on it)


----------



## bear_mom

jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



Very, very cute. I admire your talent. 

Back to the sewing machine today. Well, I may not make it to sewing today, it may just be cutting out a 1850's holiday dress to look like Felicity (pattern by Simplicity). Wish me luck! I am choosing to do the complicated pattern before I do the simpler ones - sophie tunic and easy fit pants for dd's scrubs (she wants to be a nurse, like mommy).

Emily


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mom2rtk said:


> Rymer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Snow White costume:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney/store/DSIProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=1247986&categoryId=57493&catalogFromSearch=10002&catalogId=10002&langId=-1
> 
> It's $150  but is SO pretty...... Too bad it's not on sale yet....
> 
> We depart the same day you arrive, so we'll miss each other.
> 
> Keep us posted on how things go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw a little girl wearing this costume when we were there last week.  It was pretty, but very ornate looking.  She also looked like she was very hot!!!  So you may not want your dd to wear it all day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mom2rtk said:


> Rymer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Snow White costume:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney/store/DSIProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=1247986&categoryId=57493&catalogFromSearch=10002&catalogId=10002&langId=-1
> 
> It's $150  but is SO pretty...... Too bad it's not on sale yet....
> 
> We depart the same day you arrive, so we'll miss each other.
> 
> Keep us posted on how things go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $150 for a store bought Snow White dress?!?!?!  Do you get to BE Snow White if you wear it??? Cuz that is the only way a store bought dress would be worth $150!!!
> 
> (for the record, it is pretty but store bought dresses are so scratchy and hot)
> 
> 
> 
> karamat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have family around the Manchester area and here are some of the things we've done, or are on our to-do list:
> 
> Mt. Monadnock - Monadnock State Park
> 
> Friendly Farm in Dublin NH www.friendlyfarm.com
> 
> Keene Pumpkin Festival (Oct 17th) in Keene NH www.pumpkinfestival.org
> 
> Kimball Farm in Jaffrey NH - GREAT ice cream www.kimballfarm.com
> 
> Shopping in downtown Peterborough NH
> 
> Burdick Chocolate in Walpole NH www.burdickchocolate.com - they sell the cutest chocolate mice!!
> 
> Ben & Jerry's in Waterbury VT
> 
> Vermont Teddy Bear Factory in Shelburne VT
> 
> StoryLand in Glen NH www.storylandnh.com
> 
> Santa's Village in Jefferson NH www.santasvillage.com
> 
> 
> Hope that helps with some ideas!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh... love when people post lists of "things to do" around my house that I never do   Don't you always take your hometown for granted
> 
> I have done the trolley tour of Boston and that is fabulous.  They have a Go Boston pass that includes the museums and a Fenway Tour for when you are actually in Boston.
> 
> Topsfield and Deerfield Fairs are also going on if you enjoy fairs.
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetstitches

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Good luck!  I think you may have seen my nemo dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loved them when my girls wore them!  I'm sure yours will turn out great!




I don't think I saw these before.  Really cute!




HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these!  Too bad Sawyer doesn't like his shirt.  Who said kids could have their own opinion????
> 
> 
> 
> Holding baby Simba, just like in the photopass pics.



Seriously, could that child be any cuter?
You're going to blink a few times, and the boys are going to be beating down your door.


----------



## sweetstitches

jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"




That is stunning!  She is going gather a LOT of attention in that beautiful dress.


----------



## HeatherSue

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> These are adorable, maybe Tessa can talk him into wearing his shirt when you get there.  What size is that applique?  Is he available now?


I'm hoping he changes his mind.  I think he will!  These are the 5x7 version of Simba.



busy mommy said:


> I got brave today and purchased the patchwork twirl skirt.  I am so excited to get to work on this.  I have a question to those of you who have made this and instead of making a skirt, have attached it to a bodice and made a dress.  Do I just leave the yoke off and attach the skirt to the bodice?  I can't decide what to do.  I can make a portrait peasant top to go with a skirt, or could I attach the skirt to the bodice of my stripwork or simply sweet.  Any suggestions will be much appreciated.  Maddie wet shopping at Hancock's with me.   We were walking by some Nemo fabric, she said she NEEDED that and grabbed it.  I guess she knows what she needs.  Luckily for me, it was on sale for $1.89 a yard.  She saw a Nemo dress on here about two weeks ago and told me she needed that.  So, I am going to have to make it for her.  Wish me luck.


I've never made a patchwork twirl, but I would just leave off the yoke and attach it to the bodice, just like you said.  $1.89 for Nemo fabric is a great buy!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Well, we just got back late last night and there is no way I can catch up but I'm going to try because I hate to miss seeing everyone's creations.  We had a fun trip but we also had almost everyone get sick with some kind of flu or virus at some point.    Wash your hands a lot there because we have heard of at least two other families that live no where near us getting the flu in WDW too.  We still managed to have fun and I am so glad I learned how to sew over the summer with the help of all of you because it was well worth it!  My DD's received a lot of attention and so did I because even the characters would point to me and make a sewing motion with their hands to ask if I made them.  When I would say yes, they would clap, jump up and down, hug me, and so on.  It was so fun!  I will have to post pics soon.  I'm still recovering.  We had lots of great magical moments and even booked another one for next year just in case - of course, my DH now wants to check into a disney cruise . Gotta love WDW!


I can't wait to see your pictures!



Mirb1214 said:


> I L-O-V-E these!  I SO hope that Sawyer will change his mind and want to wear it when he gets to Disney.  You're a better Mommy than me b/c I would probably not give me kids a choice. . .!  I would at least BRIBE them into wearing the stuff!


I'm thinking he'll change his mind.  He's done this before where he hates something at first and then decides he likes it.  I think he wanted Mufasa, or grown up Simba on his shirt.  But, I don't have time to digitize those!



Rymer said:


> I am so very sad but I have to remember that we'll be in Disney and we could be wearing gasp "regular clothes" (LOL) and still have a heck of a time. I just wanted her birthday to be perfect.  her appt is on Oct. 5th, we leave on the 3rd.  How long will you be there? any chance our days will overlap?


You need to file that claim with paypal ASAP.  I can't remember how many days you can wait and still get your money back.  But, I know there's a time limit.  

I'll be there the Oct. 3-10!  Maybe I'll see you! Make sure you come up and say "hi" if you see us!



SallyfromDE said:


> It's good that you got clairiification from the teacher as the subject could be turned around in translation. Now that being said, Kirsta just started 3rd grade and I'm glad to say that this subject didn't come up in her 1st grade class. Probably lucky for her, as I would have have to say more once I recieved this note. I'd be going to the Principal and letting him or her know that I don't think this is an appropiate subject for a 6 year old, since they are still in the believing stage of many things. Princesses, fairies, Santa or the Easter Bunny. Where would this world be if we could not imagine the possiblities? Where would the computer be without Bill Gates imagination?, Disney without Walt's? Harry Potter without JK Rowling?  IMO, the childs mind is developing  and the imagination is very important to their learning future. Lets just squelch it at 1st grade? Then I would ask the specific dates this topic was being brought up in  Language Arts as I entended to keep my child home. Please have her school work ready for home, minus this topic and I expect it not to be mentioned in her presence in the future, without my knowledge. It is up to my child when to stop beliveing in what is real and what is a fairy tale. And we will have this discussion at home!!
> 
> I'm sure everyone will disagree with me, but that is JMHO!!


I agree! I think it's ridiculous!



ireland_nicole said:


> The fabric is from Timeless Treasures apple line.


OOOH!! I love that fabric! You did a great job on everything!  



jenb1023 said:


> Gorgeous as always!  Maybe Sawyer will change his mind - did he ever decid.


I can't believe you remember that! Yes, he wears his Dora shirt all the time now- even though he rarely watches Dora anymore.  



livndisney said:


> I know we have several adoptive parents here. I would like to ask your support in bringing justice for this little girl.
> 
> A special needs little girl was adopted from China in 2007, less than a year later she died. Two  weeks ago her adoptive mother was arrested for her murder. Records show this was not this first time this "mother" has harmed  a child in her care.  Please join in the cause to bring justice for this little girl.
> 
> http://deliveredfromheaven.blogspot.com/2009/09/justice-for-little-lavender-banks.html


That story is so maddening and heartbreaking.  That poor little girl...



Tykatmadismomma said:


>


I think it looks like the bow on a present.  But, I think that it looks REALLY cute!!  Those boots you decorated are FABULOUS!!  How sweet that she was surprised with Daddy on a field trip!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> $150 for a store bought Snow White dress?!?!?!  Do you get to BE Snow White if you wear it??? Cuz that is the only way a store bought dress would be worth $150!!!


  I was thinking the same thing! 



sweetstitches said:


> Seriously, could that child be any cuter?
> You're going to blink a few times, and the boys are going to be beating down your door.


Thank you!!!  I do think she's awfully pretty.  Unfortunately, so do several of the boys in her class this year.  Thankfully, she doesn't like them back (her heart still belongs to Luke)!  Once they realize that her daddy is a police officer and police officers have guns, they may be more hesitant to knock down our door!


----------



## sweetstitches

emcreative said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> And I don't think it's "losers" who come in after page 10...I like to think of them as those cool, fashionably late people who arrive to a party an hour or so after the start so that all eyes are on them as they make a grand entrance!




I'll take this!  




HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure if I made it before page 10.  But, if I didn't it's just 'cuz all the cool kids post on page 10.   Thanks for having my back, Teresa!
> 
> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!



This really blew me away.  You have outdone yourself.  



bean said:


> Just wanted to share! These were the first dresses I ever made. My friend and I as well as my mom took a trip a couple of weeks ago. Here are our girls at Fort Wilderness wearing some Minnie inspired dresses



They look fabulous.  Great job!!!




karebear1 said:


> *SAFE.*
> 
> A decree hath been sent out by Teresa of Joy..... anyone  posting to this thread before page 10 is not a loser. That makes you SAFE. A WINNER. One who is successful. A Victor!
> 
> If your first post on this thread comes after page 10-.... you are a LOSER. This makes you disadvantaged. A down-and-outer or dud.
> 
> Sorry....... but this is what she has decreed and we all must accept our lot in life. Perhaps Teresa of Joy will find it in her heart to wave penalty of those who come after page 10.



meanie


----------



## froggy33

jham said:


> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



This is AMAZING!!  So beautiful!!  I just think Lily is the cutest and she is getting so big!


----------



## MissLiz

I have a question for all you sewing geniuses!!!




I have just started sewing and I really would like to make a bunch of matching outfits for my DD's for our trip next May.

My oldest DD will be almost 8 and my youngest DD will be about 13 months.  I don't want anything too baby-ish for the older one, but I also don't want anything too "grown up" for the little one.

I've got an idea of an outfit in my head, but since I'm not an artist, I can't translate it to paper.  I'm thinking of capris with a ruffle on the bottom and a shirt with ribbon for straps with a bow on them and a ruffle at the bottom.  

Has anyone ever seen that anywhere or done that?  

I'm trying to keep the patterns simple (since I'm seriously just beginning...never used a sewing machine in my life) and making sure that neither DD is uncomfortable.

Thanks for any info!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

MommyBoo! said:


> Try this link.  Scroll down to Star Wars.  SOme of the links are no longer good but others still work.
> 
> http://www.knowledgehound.com/topics/character_costumes.htm



Thanks for posting that; I hadn't seen it before.




luv2go2disney said:


> Hello to the disboutique world!  I am sure you all probably don't remember me, as there are a ton of new faces around here, but I have been around off and on since this thread started...I still love to lurk & see the BEAUTIFUL creations!  I haven't really sewn anything since February when we went to Disney with my DSIL as she was suffering with her breast cancer.  She passed a few weeks after our trip and I haven't really had time or felt like sewing much.
> I recently got a promotion at work and my DH(a Disney Hater) has agreed to a trip "re-do" the first week of December!!!!!  It is going to be our Christmas present this year and I am so excited to visit during the Christmas season!!!!  Our last trip was very rushed and catered to my sweet SIL so I am very excited to actually "do" Disney this time!  So I must start planning out some outfits and get sewing!  Sorry to ramble I just had to share with someone my disney excitement.  We plan on surprising the kids this weekend with the BIG announcement!
> 
> BTW I am officially a loser as I have posted after page 10...



I'm sorry for your loss.  I lost my SIL to the same thing, 7 years ago this month.



mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



Seriously, WOW!

My vote is wear your glasses.  You'll have a much better time if you can see, and the costume is so fantastic, no one is going to be looking at your glasses anyway.




ireland_nicole said:


> well, still no job, but after fruitless searching all morning, at least I got something done this afternoon
> 
> here are two school dresses I made for Caitie:
> First, her favorite; the twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the hem is straight, I promise; but there's so darn much of it it won't hang straight when on a flat hanger; and I don't want to post it openly on herafter earlier this week.)
> 
> and as the school mascot is the stallion, she had to have this "stallion" fabric for a dress: I'm actually pretty pleased with this one; I managed to cut and sew it in just under an hour (Thank you God for my ruffler and serger)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to the advanced embroidery/stabilizer class; here's hoping they don't kick me out



I love your fabric choices for the first dress; and what little girl wouldn't love the second one!  They both look like a lot of fun to wear.




karebear1 said:


> There may be a NEW decree soon............ we're working on a coupe de grace right now!  (Must not tell TYeresa of Joy though!  )




I take back the meanie comment.




teresajoy said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!!!
> 
> Teresa of Joy does hereby decree that anyone posting after page 10 may lift the label of "LOSER" by reading the first post.
> 
> Teresa of Joy shall let Karen Queen of Cricut decide if there shall be a quiz to be had on said first post.​
> 
> 
> and never ever doubt my JOY again! ​




Whew!  



*Toadstool* said:


> *Okay here it is. My new favorite pattern that I have yet to sew!*
> The Sandpiper dress by Australian Smocking Magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have smocked a Feliz before, but I much prefer the way these guys did it. I love the want the back is done too with the bias band all around. The directions seem to be awesome too. If only I had some white linen laying around. I soo shouldn't buy more fabric right now. I will probably end up buying white linen to make this dress though..
> I realize I can make it out of different fabric, but I need this exact version to take beach pictures NOW!



I agree with you.  That would totally have been on my "to do" list if Rachel were still young enough to wear it.


----------



## Shannalee724

I just have so say again that there is sooooo much talent on this board.  I have loved looking at the outfits over the past few days, even thought I haven't had the chance to comment on them.  You make me want to go sew!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

GrammaBelle said:


> Here are some of the reasons I couldn't keep up this summer.  First, visit from DD, DSIL and 4 DGD from Kansas.  Inspired by this thread, I struggled to get these done:  (didn't get a picture while they were here, this was taken on a too-sunny porch back home in KS!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> One thing I learned from this is that it's not much fun making 4 dresses all the same!  Christmas ones will be different patterns.
> Then, while they were here we had a tie-dye day!  We died about 25 shirts, all told.  No actual action shots, but here some of us are wearing them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And last but definitely not least, the twins born July 31 needed some raggy quilts to snuggle up with.  I also made some for my house just in case these get left at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now I've ordered tons more fabric and am planning dresses and nighties for Christmas!



You are a totally cool grandma!   You are building such wonderful memories for your grandkids.  That twin picture........they're so beautiful!




Adi12982 said:


> SO happy you hear you had your first at 26.  I've been feeling a little older to have my first at 26 - so many people at church seemed to have started (or starting) younger (I had to wait for my all clear from cancer last year).  Anyhow, I don''t think 26 is old to start AT ALL (My mo and MIL both started at 29). . . I just like to hear of others not starting at 20/22. . . . feel free to ignore. . . .I'm totally rambling now!



Well, it's not the same thing since all of mine are adopted, but our youngest was born one week before my 43rd b-day.  We got him 2 weeks later.  I'm a WAYYYYYYYYY older mom than you are.


----------



## HeatherSue

MissLiz said:


> I have a question for all you sewing geniuses!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started sewing and I really would like to make a bunch of matching outfits for my DD's for our trip next May.
> 
> My oldest DD will be almost 8 and my youngest DD will be about 13 months.  I don't want anything too baby-ish for the older one, but I also don't want anything too "grown up" for the little one.
> 
> I've got an idea of an outfit in my head, but since I'm not an artist, I can't translate it to paper.  I'm thinking of capris with a ruffle on the bottom and a shirt with ribbon for straps with a bow on them and a ruffle at the bottom.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen that anywhere or done that?
> 
> I'm trying to keep the patterns simple (since I'm seriously just beginning...never used a sewing machine in my life) and making sure that neither DD is uncomfortable.
> 
> Thanks for any info!!!


Have you tried looking through the photobucket account for something similar? It sounds like an outfit that quite a few people have made, so you  might find it in there. Then, you can ask the person who made the outfit what pattern they used. 



Shannalee724 said:


> I just have so say again that there is sooooo much talent on this board.  I have loved looking at the outfits over the past few days, even thought I haven't had the chance to comment on them.  You make me want to go sew!!!


Well, get to work! I know for a fact you've got some cute embroidery designs.


----------



## sweetstitches

NiniMorris said:


> I was 50 when I had my last one...not the bio way, but still had him!
> 
> I'm not sure waiting is for everyone...but I do think it is helping to keep me young!
> 
> Nini




hmmmm...........maybe

We were close to adopting again last winter, and then I got a massive sinus infection where I was on different antibiotics for 4 months followed by a crazy year with DH's job -- he's had to travel a ridiculous amount and we've had a couple of transfers hanging over our head.........but who knows....




mom2rtk said:


> I had my first a week shy of 30, my second at 32 and my third at 37. I don't think it's unusual at all to wait longer. I still claim that God knew what he was doing. I'm a different mother than I would have been in my early 20's.
> 
> Of course the first time someone tells you how cute your GRANDCHILD is, you kind of second guess it all......  I'm over it now though. *I earned every gray hair in my head!*




Me too!




emcreative said:


> This was the design I came up with using a costume pattern for Tink as a base:



I wish I was as good at photoshop.  You did a great job of designing this.




Piper said:


> I tell my students that everyone is just a different shade of brown.  Some of us are very light brown and some of us are darker brown.  And even the light brown people have dark brown freckles or moles!



I love this!  You are so right.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Here are photos of the AK outfits.  DH agrees to wear customs if they are subtle and simple.



Subtle, simple, and still darn cute, April!




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here are pics of the girls in their Mickey & Minnie Dot dresses. I rec'd so many compliments on them and a couple moms asking where in WDW I bought them. And even a couple telling me I should sell them. WE even were getting compliments on the plane home! The girls wore the pettis until about 2 hrs after breakfast. We had fast passes from DVC for adding on that we got 3 immediate FP which was great on our last couple hours in the park. We went to Monsters Laugh Floor as the last thing we did in the MK before we left and when Marty came out he wanted to talk to a kiddo - Juliet  is who they picked! She was so excited. Then they showed me and said " and you brought the queen!" ( I was wearing Joci's tiara because I didn't want it to get squashed in the luggage)
> We had a really great last day! And very little rain that day!
> The girls & Aunt Leann with Chef Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & My Girls with Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that DH told me I can take the girls back in May with my friend from work. Amber is 23? and I have been working with her since she was 17. She is so excited to go - she has always offered to be our "babysitter" on trips and DH said he was ok if just the girls went so we are going! Now if I can just keep the secret! We are going to suprise them!



GREAT job!  It's no wonder you had so many comments in the park.



revrob said:


> Hey, all!  You guys have been really busy!  I just wanted to drive by and show you all my latest skirt.  I had seen someone post a long while ago that they had made a skirt from a charm pack of fabrics.  When I saw this charm pack in a quilt store, I knew I had to make one!  Of course, now I need more fabric to make a top.  Didn't think that all the way through!  ANYWAY, i love the skirt - and once I get the top made up, I'll be anxious for AbbyGrace to wear it this fall!



I love the way you put these fabrics together; the skirt turned out really cute.



emcreative said:


> **Disclaimer***  I DID NOT MAKE THIS DRESS  ***Disclaimer***
> 
> One day Hannah was peering over my shoulder when another member posted her daughter wearing this dress that her mother had made.  Hannah totally fell in love with it.  Of course then I had to break her heart and tell her Momma was NO WHERE NEAR the skill level required to make a Feliz.
> 
> A few days after that, we stumbled on it again elsewhere on the internet, and Hannah had to have it (it was fate, right?).  After a few days of bugging she finally got me to take her out for some pictures of it.  I thought the original creator/owner might get a kick out of seeing the dress again, and the happy little girl who loves wearing it!



that's adorable




tadamom said:


> Thanks to all of you for praying for my friend Keri.....I'm very saddened today as she passed away this morning.  Please continue to pray for her family, her husband and her babies.  Thanks!



I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sweetstitches

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!!!  I do think she's awfully pretty.  Unfortunately, so do several of the boys in her class this year.  Thankfully, she doesn't like them back (her heart still belongs to Luke)!  Once they realize that her daddy is a police officer and police officers have guns, they may be more hesitant to knock down our door!



You can keep hoping that.    Teenage boys tend to think they are invincible though, so I'm not sure sure it's possible to intimidate them.


----------



## Jennia

revrob said:


> I finished these up for a big give today
> 
> Cinderella - slightly different than the last version I did
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbell



Very cute!



Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)! I've been lurking for several weeks (and 3 threads) now and admiring all your beautiful work.  You've inspired me to dig out my grandma's 1975 era Singer that I had in the back of my guestroom closet for the past 4 years.  I had no idea how to sew, so I spent 3 evenings reading about sewing before I even turned the thing on.  My first attempt was some CarlaC wrap skirts for dolly.  They turned out okay, but I discovered that you don't sew through adhesive!  My next attempt was a pirate costume for DS5.  He really wants to be "Pirate Mickey" so I think I'll take the head scarf, cut two slits and put it over a Mickey ears hat.  Aside from sewing the pants together backwards (as in I couldn't figure out which side was the "right" side..) I think it came out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second photo adds some accessories my mom bought--hat, pistol, boots.
> 
> My next attempt was the Snow White costume for DD3.  She loves it, but it kicked my butt!  Maybe not the best choice for a beginner.  It took me 12-16 hrs...I lost count.  But I did learn a lot--zipper, corded piping, applique-ing satin, putting in a huge hem (she's short for a size 4/5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made her a dress and ruffle pants--will post soon.  Stocked up on enough fabric for 5 more dresses and 2 shirts at JoAnn yesterday, so will be busy through Christmas, I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you truly are a talented group.



Wow, that's quite a large project for a beginner! It looks fantastic! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> 
> Anyways, Tim wanted a skim board and "robots" for his birthday - so I got him the board and then a few Transformers.  I got him the "level 2" transformers for ages 5 and up = those darn things are really pieces of JUNK if you ask me - and gosh I couldnt do them!!! Anyone else have these things??? Here is the outfit I made him....



Great photos, looks like a fun birthday! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Hi everyone, just returned from the world on Sunday afternoon.  I thought I would do a little mini trip report for everyone.  It might be in a couple posts spread out, I am at work and getting ready to leave, so how about part one !!  We arrived on Monday late afternoon.  Our plane landed at 5:00pm, we hired a town car from Tiffany Town Car, what a great experience !!!  We landed at 5:00, we were headed to baggage claim where we were met by our driver, our lugguge came out first on the belt and we were in the car by 5:16pm !!!!  Fantastic !!!! We did a grocery stop at Publix, got a case of water and snacks and we were on our way to Port Orleans French Quarter.  I had done the online check in, went to the desk and got our keys and we were off to the room.  We had room 5121, river view, first floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This our room, it was very clean and decorated so nicely, we had never stayed here before and we were pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from our room, very pretty and quiet.  We were close to the pool, but not close enough to hear all the noise !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great pool, lots of fun for the little ones and plenty of room for the grown ups to stretch out.  The weather was great all week, only one evening of rain, the night of the Halloween party but it only rained about an hour.  We had a great time, the crowds were light, the sun was shining and we were at the most magical place on earth.  All was right with the world.  I will continue our mini trip report tonight.



How pretty, we've always wanted to stay there and haven't gotten around to it yet. 



disneymomof1 said:


> Mini Trip Report Part 2
> Our first day we spent at the Animal Kingdom.  It was a gorgeous sunny HOT day. Maddie wore the Animal Kingdom dress I had made for her.  It got tons of compliments to the point where my hubby was getting annoyed with people stopping us every 15 minutes.  One lady was running after us trying to ask me where I bought it, it did make me feel great getting all the compliments.  Maddie loved wearing it.  I made a quick headband for her to wear with it.  I loved how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy was twirling her and Pluto was bending down looking at the dress really close.  We had a great time at Animal Kingdom.  There were hardly any lines, we rode everything we wanted and saw the Nemo and Festival of the Lion King show.



She's adorable, looks like the characters had fun with her! 



LisaZoe said:


> Wow, I wish I could comment on all the wonderful new creations I've seen but I'd be here all day. I'm trying very hard to limit the amount of time I spend online for non-work related reasons but I did want to share some of my recent creations.
> 
> First I was asked to do Haunted Mansion themed Vida and tees for siblings. It took some time for me to finally come up with how to show the mansion but I'm very happy with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did these cute Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me.



AMAZING as always! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I am wondering if anyone can help me. Megan wants to be Cinderella for Halloween, but with my Dad being so sick I really need to be able to go visit them when I can (for those on FB you already know he's pretty sick and started chemo last Thursday), I would love to find a dress that wont break the bank. She wears a 2T and could probably get away with 3T.
> A used WDW or BBB dress would work- is there is anyone who's daughter has a dress she doesnt use anymore and might be willing to sell one to me?
> If so please PM me. Baby Hannah and I both have colds right now.
> 
> Sorry this is such a needy post, but please keep my Dad in your prayers, he barely made it to the dedication and sadly we didnt get a photo of him with Hannah. Mom has asked me to bring her and dress to them and she will get him dressed up again and we will take pic at their house, but they are almost 2 hours away.
> He will lose his hair with this chemo, but they said he wouldnt get sick- well, I can tell you the food isn't staying in and even simple things like applesauce taste like they have gone bad to him. He weighs 129lbs now, he used to be around 170 I think. He has lost more than 5 inches in height because his spine is collapsing.
> I no longer know what to pray for. He seems to have lost hope.
> 
> Thanks for letting me "dump" all this. I don't talk about it much with anyone outside my husband and he's not a conversation type LOL.



I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, I hope that he does better after chemo. My uncle also lost a ton of weight during chemo and was very depressed, but recovered pretty well once it was over. Good thoughts your way! 



LisaZoe said:


> I did a simple corset without shirring. It works for kids since they don't usually have much difference in measurements for chest, waist and hips. I cut two lengths of fabric (outer and lining) about an inch shorter than the waist measurement and 7-8 inches wide. I stitched them right sides together leaving a small opening so I could turn them right side out. I then topstitched, added grommets (buttonholes would work) and lacing. One thing I would suggest is adding interfacing if your fabric is lighweight, i.e. quilt weight cotton. This helps to keep it from scrunching up too much as it's worn. If you want to get extra fancy, you could add boning so it stays much flatter.
> 
> Here are photos with and without ruffles:



Good grief, is there anything you can't sew?  LOVE the Halloween photo with your daughter! 



SallyfromDE said:


> I was hoping to hear from CarlaC before I posted this. But I imagine she is too busy. Anyway, I wanted to make my little neice something princess. I used Carlas bow pattern and attatched the Aurora peice and one for Cinderella. I also want to do one with Belle. I don't really care for the Cinderella, it's a half circle. I think it looks funny. Is it too long?
> 
> I used a brown Petti I made for her. I'm thinking of making a white petti, with colored fluff with pink and blue. But if I do Belle, would bright yellow look funny to add to the fluff?
> 
> Can you think of any other Princesses I can modify this to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm going to have to learn how to shrink pictures!!



What a fantastic idea!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!!!  I do think she's awfully pretty.  Unfortunately, so do several of the boys in her class this year.  Thankfully, she doesn't like them back (her heart still belongs to Luke)!  Once they realize that her daddy is a police officer and police officers have guns, they may be more hesitant to knock down our door!



Well, I guess it is a small world.  My DH has the same profession and he says he has no problem scaring off boys in the future.  My poor girls.  Hopefully we won't be worrying about that for awhile.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Tomorrow is Grandparents day and I was making Madi a outfit and I thought a ribbon rose would look cute but now I think it lookes like a bow on a Present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Madi's first feild trip was Wed also and I made her this top to go with her new bows and boots I decorated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt know Daddy was coming on the feild trip with me so he surprised her.



I agree that it looks like a bow, but I think it's cute!  She looks great in purple!


----------



## jham

ireland_nicole said:


> So I decided to take a plunge and buy some fabric from a coop; well, it arrived last weekend and is gorgeous!  I got 5 yards, and was hoping to complete a vida, a handbag, a portrait peasant, deco'd jeans, and a headband.  well, I did, and I still have a yard of the trees and probably half a yard of the flowers and maybe a quarter of the green; I'm thinking maybe a patchwork twirl, but I'm not sure- anybody have any ideas?  Thanks in advance for any input!
> 
> Here's the portrait peasant (my first, oh my gosh, how wonderfully easy; it certainly won't be my last), and the deco'd jeans (also first time, I'm looking forward to washing them so they fray; I think that will look good w/ the kind of hippie styling of the prints)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vida (only my second, but gosh, this pattern is totally addictive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, the half moon handbag and free reversible headband from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from Timeless Treasures apple line.



I LOVE that fabric!  I made a Molly peasant top and some ruffled capris and this dress:








sweetstitches said:


> I don't think I saw these before.  Really cute!
> 
> Seriously, could that child be any cuter?
> You're going to blink a few times, and the boys are going to be beating down your door.



I don't think Luke will let them near her door!



MissLiz said:


> I have a question for all you sewing geniuses!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started sewing and I really would like to make a bunch of matching outfits for my DD's for our trip next May.
> 
> My oldest DD will be almost 8 and my youngest DD will be about 13 months.  I don't want anything too baby-ish for the older one, but I also don't want anything too "grown up" for the little one.
> 
> I've got an idea of an outfit in my head, but since I'm not an artist, I can't translate it to paper.  I'm thinking of capris with a ruffle on the bottom and a shirt with ribbon for straps with a bow on them and a ruffle at the bottom.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen that anywhere or done that?
> 
> I'm trying to keep the patterns simple (since I'm seriously just beginning...never used a sewing machine in my life) and making sure that neither DD is uncomfortable.
> 
> Thanks for any info!!!




Carla C's easy fit pants make great capris, ruffled cuffed or plain.  Also I have used ribbons for the straps on her Stripwork and/or Simply Sweet Jumpers.


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> I LOVE that fabric!  I made a Molly peasant top and some ruffled capris and this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla C's easy fit pants make great capris, ruffled cuffed or plain.  Also I have used ribbons for the straps on her Stripwork and/or Simply Sweet Jumpers.



Those are seriously cute!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jham said:


> I LOVE that fabric!  I made a Molly peasant top and some ruffled capris and this dress:



What pattern did you use for that dress?  It is adorable.


----------



## jham

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> What pattern did you use for that dress?  It is adorable.



Thanks!  It's the Sydney by ModKids.  I love it!  Lily wore it today for her preschool pictures and I'd forgotten how much I love it, especially the hood.  I need to make another one!


----------



## sweetstitches

minnie2 said:


> FABULOUS new creations!  You all are such an inspiration daily!
> 
> Amy-  I am so sorry for your loss and that families.
> 
> Here is a skirt I have been working on for Nikki's 10th bday at WDW.



Turned out cute!!!




jham said:


> Yay!  I finally made something for our rapidly approaching trip!  It's a little big but hopefully it will fit next year too.  I did the pumpkin "by hand" before Heather had hers digitized but she did come out with the cute Boo! design before I stitched up the bodice and it was perfect!  I have Mickey pumpkins cut out to put on black tee shirts for the rest of us.  Jayden will probably get a skirt out of the black with orange scroll-type fabric.  I need to get busy!



I love this!  It really pops!



princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here are the promised pics of the fairy dress, plus a couple others I have managed to finish between betting used to "big school" for DD, cheer practice and dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Star Wars Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my photo skills aren't the best, and the appliques don't show up the best. they are the lego star wars, and are much cuter in person!



Great job on all of them!





p.s.  I'm sorry if I'm leaving anyone out.  I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.  I started back on post 1 and have been trying to skim through.


----------



## jham

Here is some of the jewelery I have made for the girls.  The blue necklace is the one for the pink Cinderella dress.  I used up half the beads I had to make it.  Lily saw the pile of unused beads and said "oooh, is that the broken one?"  Such a good girl.   Jayden has a red and black Mickey head bracelet somewhere, probably in her jewelery box.  I did not make the polymer Jack and Sally beads, I bought them on etsy.  I love how they turned out!  The detail on Sally is great.


----------



## Rymer

update to my dress situation.....she emailed me back and told me she had been in the hospital due to a bad fall and that she would upgrade the delivery to overnight and I'd get it tomorrow. but as of yet there is no notification from paypal saying she printed a label.  it's possible she's not using paypal to ship, right? I'm still very nervous that I'm not going to get my dress.  I just emailed her back and asked for the tracking number (and wishing her well of course) anyway I'm still skeptical.

and to whoever said for 150.00 for the disney store bought dress.... do you get to BE snow white for the day had me rolling on the floor laughing!! the dress is pretty but I really wanted one custom made for her, she's tall and skinny and I wanted it to look as pretty as it could on her!


----------



## Adi12982

sweetstitches said:


> Well, it's not the same thing since all of mine are adopted, but our youngest was born one week before my 43rd b-day.  We got him 2 weeks later.  I'm a WAYYYYYYYYY older mom than you are.



  Thanks for making me smile. . . baby is due fairly soon, and I'll be 27 in December. . . but thanks to all of you on here - I know still young, but some people were making me feel old for her being my first. . . THANKS


----------



## revrob

Rymer said:


> update to my dress situation.....she emailed me back and told me she had been in the hospital due to a bad fall and that she would upgrade the delivery to overnight and I'd get it tomorrow. but as of yet there is no notification from paypal saying she printed a label.  it's possible she's not using paypal to ship, right? I'm still very nervous that I'm not going to get my dress.  I just emailed her back and asked for the tracking number (and wishing her well of course) anyway I'm still skeptical.
> 
> and to whoever said for 150.00 for the disney store bought dress.... do you get to BE snow white for the day had me rolling on the floor laughing!! the dress is pretty but I really wanted one custom made for her, she's tall and skinny and I wanted it to look as pretty as it could on her!



Here's hoping you get it in time!  Things do happen, and it sounds like she's gonna try to get it to you.  I hope she makes it in time for you!



Adi12982 said:


> Thanks for making me smile. . . baby is due fairly soon, and I'll be 27 in December. . . but thanks to all of you on here - I know still young, but some people were making me feel old for her being my first. . . THANKS



My DS (first child) was born when I was 27.  My DD is adopted, but she came into our home when I was 37.  My DH is 8 years older than me - so there may be times when he feels like an old dad.  However, I just think the experience in life has helped us to be better parents.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

SallyfromDE said:


> I was hoping to hear from CarlaC before I posted this. But I imagine she is too busy. Anyway, I wanted to make my little neice something princess. I used Carlas bow pattern and attatched the Aurora peice and one for Cinderella. I also want to do one with Belle. I don't really care for the Cinderella, it's a half circle. I think it looks funny. Is it too long?
> 
> I used a brown Petti I made for her. I'm thinking of making a white petti, with colored fluff with pink and blue. But if I do Belle, would bright yellow look funny to add to the fluff?
> 
> Can you think of any other Princesses I can modify this to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm going to have to learn how to shrink pictures!!


I love these what a great alternitive to a full skirt!


HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture of Tessa in the dress because she wouldn't stop twirling and she was being VERY silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's hugging my poor little lilac tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding baby Simba, just like in the photopass pics.


Awww how cute  I hope Sawyer comes around. It does look cute on him.


jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



I love this dress! 

Here is Madi this morning, She was too excited to wear her new outfit and show it to her Maw T and Papa J













 My mother in law called and told me Madi's teachers were bragging on how Madi always wears the cutest clothes and bows.   It made my day


----------



## stephie1012

so i havent posted in a while, but i managed to finish everything for our trip..just finished my first pattern outfit ever lol it was the simply sweet dress....i modified it alot to make it quicker lol and you can def tell but hey it'll work..also made dd a skirt and then did some shirts for ds and dd.
We leave the house in 7hrs to catch our flight. i still need to finish packing lol

Hopefully we will run into some of you going down..just look for an adorable 2yr old with a mohawk and a lil princess and Dh is pretty tall and tattoo'd lol come say hi!


----------



## VBAndrea

I am only going back 5 pages to quote, so my apologies to all those I've missed.  I have been busy messing up appliques and then today got my etsy outfit in the mail and realized my appliques are way more disastrous than I originally thought.

QUESTION:  The appliques on my etsy outfit have thread with a very nice sheen to it.  Is that some sort of special embroidery thread?  I would love to try it.  I also decided I need to get an open foot for appliqueing.  The one I'm using is clear, but I still have to look under it to initially line things up and always seem to go out of track so I think I will do much better with an open one.  Of course Joann's and Hancock's don't have it but there is one sewing machine store I am going to check and if not I will order on line.




poohnpigletCA said:


> I finally finished the autograph books for our trip in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do characters that we will be having meals with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope we will run into jack Sparrow at some point. Does he do autographs?
> 
> Now all I have to do is about 14 hair bows and I am done. It is so nice to have an Auntie who is doing all of their sewing.



Awesome!  I am slowly working on dd's autograph book but I am doing it digital.  I have had two nightmares that we went to Disney without it completed.  I finally narrowed down my list of characters as well, and I think it's still too long, but I hate to not have somebody that we might want.  I think dd will actually end up with two books.

Jack Sparrow is apparently only around on special events, but yes, he does do autographs.  I have a page for him but am not sure if I'm going to keep it or not.




busy mommy said:


> Thank you.  Here is Maddie.  I wish the pants were not white, but I have to stay away from the fabric store, so I used what I had.  Maddie loves it, so that is all that matters.  And this is my first non-mickey mouse head applique.  Thanks Heather Sue for your fabulous tutorial.


Adorable!  Maddie is so pretty.



Rymer said:


> LADIES PLEASE  HELP!!
> 
> I ordered a custom snow white gown from Etsy on Aug. 13th and she said it would arrive in 4 weeks.  I emailed her last week and she said she'd be mailing it in a few days.  so a couple days ago I convo'ed her again and asked if she had sent it, and got no response.  I just sent another convo to her stating that I'm beyond upset as I'm leaving for Disney next week and have no idea where the heck my gown is and if I'm going to get it in time!! I bought this for my daughter to wear on her birthday at the  BBB!!! what am I going to do?? I ordered this beautiful gown for her special day and now I am afraid I am not going to get it.  I just don't know what to do? has anyone ever run into this? I'll just freak if I don't get it and it's looking like I might not......advise?


I only bought one outfit off etsy but I did get an email when a shipping label was made for it through paypal.  If your shipper is using paypal check your e-mail account associated with paypal to see if a label was generated.  I wish you luck.  I told my seller that I didn't need my outfit until November and it just arrived. I ordered it in July.  Initially she communicated well and then I didn't hear anything for awhile and maybe late Aug she asked if I would like the bodice made jumper style instead of halter style since I mentioned the possibilty of putting a long sleeve shirt under it.  I thought that was nice that she was accommodating and suggested it.  I hadn't heard a thing from her since, but again I told her I didn't need it until November so that was to be expected.  The outfit arrived yesterday and it is beautiful.  I did see you updated and I sooooo hope your seller pulls through for you and gets it shipped overnight.  I hate not to believe her story so hopefully she is being honest.  If I were a seller though and there was a deadline I think I would want my buyer to have the outfit a week prior to the deadline.





HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture of Tessa in the dress because she wouldn't stop twirling and she was being VERY silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's hugging my poor little lilac tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding baby Simba, just like in the photopass pics.



The dress is adorable but I think what really makes the dress is that Tessa is so pretty.  Adore the last pic of her holding baby Simba.  Too funny about Sawyer.  Are you sure you don't want to force him to wear it as you might get some pics of him similar to the encounter with Prince Charming 
Actually, this is why I have decided NOT to show dd her outfits.  We looked on etsy together and she sees a lot of outfits on here so I have a general idea of what she likes, but I hate to make her something and have her not want to wear it.  So every day at Disney she is getting surprised with a new outfit and a note from the corresponding character.  For example, she's getting a Minnie type patchwork but she's not overly fond of Mickey and Minnie as she likes Daisy and Donald better -- so hopefully with a cute note from Minnie she'll be happy to wear the dress.



jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



Just beautiful!  It looks like it was a lot of work!



ireland_nicole said:


> So I decided to take a plunge and buy some fabric from a coop; well, it arrived last weekend and is gorgeous!  I got 5 yards, and was hoping to complete a vida, a handbag, a portrait peasant, deco'd jeans, and a headband.  well, I did, and I still have a yard of the trees and probably half a yard of the flowers and maybe a quarter of the green; I'm thinking maybe a patchwork twirl, but I'm not sure- anybody have any ideas?  Thanks in advance for any input!
> 
> Here's the portrait peasant (my first, oh my gosh, how wonderfully easy; it certainly won't be my last), and the deco'd jeans (also first time, I'm looking forward to washing them so they fray; I think that will look good w/ the kind of hippie styling of the prints)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vida (only my second, but gosh, this pattern is totally addictive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, the half moon handbag and free reversible headband from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from Timeless Treasures apple line.


Everything looks great!  I need to look into that headband pattern (actually my twirl dress came with headband instructions too) and try one for dd and keep my fingers crossed that she'll like it.  I really need something to help with all her wispies.



MissLiz said:


> I have a question for all you sewing geniuses!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started sewing and I really would like to make a bunch of matching outfits for my DD's for our trip next May.
> 
> My oldest DD will be almost 8 and my youngest DD will be about 13 months.  I don't want anything too baby-ish for the older one, but I also don't want anything too "grown up" for the little one.
> 
> I've got an idea of an outfit in my head, but since I'm not an artist, I can't translate it to paper.  I'm thinking of capris with a ruffle on the bottom and a shirt with ribbon for straps with a bow on them and a ruffle at the bottom.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen that anywhere or done that?
> 
> I'm trying to keep the patterns simple (since I'm seriously just beginning...never used a sewing machine in my life) and making sure that neither DD is uncomfortable.
> 
> Thanks for any info!!!


The easy fit pants by Carla C would work perfect for your capri idea -- I made dd a pair with ruffles and last night I very quickly whipped up some pj pants for ds with the pattern as well -- it's a great, easy, easy, easy pattern.  A pillowcase top would work for your shirt idea.  There are free tutorials on line for those.



jham said:


> Here is some of the jewelery I have made for the girls.  The blue necklace is the one for the pink Cinderella dress.  I used up half the beads I had to make it.  Lily saw the pile of unused beads and said "oooh, is that the broken one?"  Such a good girl.   Jayden has a red and black Mickey head bracelet somewhere, probably in her jewelery box.  I did not make the polymer Jack and Sally beads, I bought them on etsy.  I love how they turned out!  The detail on Sally is great.


Love your jewelery!  Where did you get the Mickey head beads (both the solid black and the Mickey and Minnie faces)????  I bought some clay to make some b/c I couldn't find any.  I love making jewelery but never tried my hand at making beads yet.  Must have coordinating bracelets for Dis though!


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Well, I guess it is a small world.  My DH has the same profession and he says he has no problem scaring off boys in the future.  My poor girls.  Hopefully we won't be worrying about that for awhile.




The Husband isn't an officer, but at 6'6" he still does quite a bit of intimidating already when the little boys try to poke sticks through the fence at Hannah!  

Those of you with Jack Sparrow Autograph Pages 

If you have time and want to fill that page, but can't find Jack about, don't forget about those pirates at the Pirates League (Jack's crew).  I'm sure if they haven't time they'll sign books...and they draw pictures and sign pirate names and the WHOLE bit!  Just don't be surprised if they try to recruit you!


----------



## dancer_mom

Hi everyone,

Wow - it is really hard to keep up with all of the new creations - everything is so amazing!  I have been browsing YCMT and I really like the 'Ellies Twirl Dress.'  I was wondering if anyone has used this particular instruction  book to make their twirl dresses/skirts?   If so what did you think?  Were the directions clear?  If not does anyone have another pattern for a twirl dress or skirt that you really like to use?  Thanks.


----------



## jerenaud

dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wow - it is really hard to keep up with all of the new creations - everything is so amazing!  I have been browsing YCMT and I really like the 'Ellies Twirl Dress.'  I was wondering if anyone has used this particular instruction  book to make their twirl dresses/skirts?   If so what did you think?  Were the directions clear?  If not does anyone have another pattern for a twirl dress or skirt that you really like to use?  Thanks.



I have!  That was actually the very first thing I sewed (I'm all the way up to 2 things now - thanks to this thread!).  I did find the directions to be very clear and very easy to customize.  I do believe, however, that there is at least one free tutorial linked on the first page here.  The basic premise is quite easy.  I was glad to have the pattern, because I liked having the tons of pictures and ridiculously detailed directions, but if you have a general understanding of how things go together, you probably don't need the pattern.

Erica


----------



## ncmomof2

We are off in the morning!  Everyone have a good week.  I will post some pictures when we get back.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of the kids' Baby Simba outfits.  This dress may look familiar as it's the 3rd one I've made (one for Tessa few years ago, one for a Big Give, and this one since Tessa ripped the first one).  I wasn't planning on making one, but Tessa said her Baby Simba dress was her favorite dress ever and she really, really, really wanted another one.  So, I couldn't say no, right?   Sawyer said he really wanted a baby Simba, too.  But, when I was done with his shirt, he said "I don't love it!  I don't want to wear it!" So, I'm not going to make him wear it at AK unless he has a change of heart.  But, I did manage to get a few pictures of him in it in between pouting sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture of Tessa in the dress because she wouldn't stop twirling and she was being VERY silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's hugging my poor little lilac tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding baby Simba, just like in the photopass pics.




Wow! JUST GORGEOUS Heather!!!! I love the picture of Tessa hugging the lilac tree!!! Goodness me, she is a beautiful child! 

And, Sawyer is too funny! I'm sorry he didn't love the shirt, I hope he comes around. He sure looks adorable in it!  


jham said:


> I love the new Baby Simbas!  I wish I was going to AK!



I wish I were too! 



jham said:


> I am getting stuff done!  I finished jewelery today, I'll get photos tomorrow.  I just have two shirts left to applique, one I am waiting for the shirt from Old Navy.  The other one is another pumpkin head Mickey shirt for DH but I can't find the fabric I used on all the other ones.    It'll show up eventually I guess.
> 
> Here is Lily's pink Cinderella.  I took your suggestions and did a little elastic casing under the arms a la Vida.  It worked great!  It will look a little less long with shoes on (I hope, or else I'm hemming it again).  It was a PITB!  Lily saw it and said "Is it Like Tessa's?"  and I said "Yes!" (CASEd Heathersue, thank you!) Then she said "I'm getting bigger like Tessa!"



Jeanne, this is just breathtaking!!! I love how you did the ribbon! Lily is so cute. 



SallyfromDE said:


> I like this idea! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's good that you got clairiification from the teacher as the subject could be turned around in translation. Now that being said, Kirsta just started 3rd grade and I'm glad to say that this subject didn't come up in her 1st grade class. Probably lucky for her, as I would have have to say more once I recieved this note. I'd be going to the Principal and letting him or her know that I don't think this is an appropiate subject for a 6 year old, since they are still in the believing stage of many things. Princesses, fairies, Santa or the Easter Bunny. Where would this world be if we could not imagine the possiblities? Where would the computer be without Bill Gates imagination?, Disney without Walt's? Harry Potter without JK Rowling?  IMO, the childs mind is developing  and the imagination is very important to their learning future. Lets just squelch it at 1st grade? Then I would ask the specific dates this topic was being brought up in  Language Arts as I entended to keep my child home. Please have her school work ready for home, minus this topic and I expect it not to be mentioned in her presence in the future, without my knowledge. It is up to my child when to stop beliveing in what is real and what is a fairy tale. And we will have this discussion at home!!
> 
> I'm sure everyone will disagree with me, but that is JMHO!!



I completely agree!   And, I don't like the note the teacher sent back. She doesn't seem to get that squashing a child's belief in Cinderella was wrong. And, I have issues with her Santa logic. 



livndisney said:


> I know we have several adoptive parents here. I would like to ask your support in bringing justice for this little girl.
> 
> A special needs little girl was adopted from China in 2007, less than a year later she died. Two  weeks ago her adoptive mother was arrested for her murder. Records show this was not this first time this "mother" has harmed  a child in her care.  Please join in the cause to bring justice for this little girl.
> 
> http://deliveredfromheaven.blogspot.com/2009/09/justice-for-little-lavender-banks.html



Cindee that is just terrible! The poor little girl. 



sweetstitches said:


> Seriously, could that child be any cuter?
> You're going to blink a few times, and the boys are going to be beating down your door.



You know, i really don't think she could be!


----------



## teresajoy

I finished Lydia's Anastasia dress the other day. I used the Precious Dress pattern, squared the neckline, made the sleeves longer and poofier and added CarlaC's peplum (tutorial on her blog) to it. I am really pleased with how it turned out and so was Lydia! 






With a petti in a tree
----------------------------------


Twirling:











----------------------------------------

She's trying to smile like Anastasia:





---------------------------------

Saaaaawyer, I'm coming back to you Saaaaaaawyer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Anastasia dress the other day. I used the Precious Dress pattern, squared the neckline, made the sleeves longer and poofier and added CarlaC's peplum (tutorial on her blog) to it. I am really pleased with how it turned out and so was Lydia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a petti in a tree
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> She's trying to smile like Anastasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Saaaaawyer, I'm coming back to you Saaaaaaawyer!!!!!!!!!!



The dress is beautiful, but if you teach her to say that to poor Sawyer I think Heather is going to charge you for his therapy...


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> The dress is beautiful, but if you teach her to say that to poor Sawyer I think Heather is going to charge you for his therapy...



  Teach??? She came up with that all on her own!  And, there MIGHT just be a video of this uploading to Youtube at this very moment.....


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> Teach??? She came up with that all on her own!  And, there MIGHT just be a video of this uploading to Youtube at this very moment.....




I'm laughing at her devilishness...but oh poor Sawyer! 

Should we all start a fund now?


----------



## teresajoy

I'm not sure if this link will work, but it is suppose to be to the video of Lydia in her dress. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzcKtzqWVcY


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> I'm not sure if this link will work, but it is suppose to be to the video of Lydia in her dress.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzcKtzqWVcY




I think it went to the right place but it says "This video is private" 

Hey, any chance you know where I can find directions for adding a "skirt" onto a tee shirt?  In other words, using a tee for the top, adding material at "Empire waist" length to turn it into a dress?


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> I think it went to the right place but it says "This video is private"
> 
> Hey, any chance you know where I can find directions for adding a "skirt" onto a tee shirt?  In other words, using a tee for the top, adding material at "Empire waist" length to turn it into a dress?



I fixed the video. 

There are some t-shirt dress tutorials in the bookmarks.


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> I fixed the video.
> 
> There are some t-shirt dress tutorials in the bookmarks.



Gah I'll go look again..the only ones I remembered were the ones where you took a "big" tee and cut it down into a dress


----------



## emcreative

I know this is a LONG shot but if anyone has a Minnie Mouse dress that isn't being used anymore in a size 7-8 (perferrably the "with sleeves" kind) could you please PM me?  I have a few questions!


----------



## VBAndrea

dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wow - it is really hard to keep up with all of the new creations - everything is so amazing!  I have been browsing YCMT and I really like the 'Ellies Twirl Dress.'  I was wondering if anyone has used this particular instruction  book to make their twirl dresses/skirts?   If so what did you think?  Were the directions clear?  If not does anyone have another pattern for a twirl dress or skirt that you really like to use?  Thanks.


I have the pattern.  It was the first dress I made in ages and it was very easy to follow.  I do like the bodice for Simply Sweet better though.  There is a button closure (without button hole) at the back of Ellie's twirl dress and my dd's hair gets caught in the button.  In the future I will use the Simply Sweet bodice and then the twirl skirt instrucions.  The other thing I really like about it is there is no pattern.  It's just instructions with how to figure out the measurements for what size your child is and then what size to cut the fabrics.

Here is my finished project (I already posted this on a previous thread):







teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Anastasia dress the other day. I used the Precious Dress pattern, squared the neckline, made the sleeves longer and poofier and added CarlaC's peplum (tutorial on her blog) to it. I am really pleased with how it turned out and so was Lydia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a petti in a tree
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> She's trying to smile like Anastasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Saaaaawyer, I'm coming back to you Saaaaaaawyer!!!!!!!!!!


Wow!  That's impressive and looks like it will take up a lot space packing, therefore better you than me.  She will be a hit at PF for sure.  It turned out awesome.



emcreative said:


> I think it went to the right place but it says "This video is private"
> 
> Hey, any chance you know where I can find directions for adding a "skirt" onto a tee shirt?  In other words, using a tee for the top, adding material at "Empire waist" length to turn it into a dress?


Lynette did an explanation (I'm quite sure with pictures) in the first thread I started reading -- maybe #14 or #15.  There, now you only have 245 pages of 2 threads to search through.  See how ever so helpful I am.



teresajoy said:


> I'm not sure if this link will work, but it is suppose to be to the video of Lydia in her dress.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzcKtzqWVcY


Too funny ... Lydia has a future in film!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Hi all...my DH asked me today if there was anything I'd really like to have for Christmas this year. I would love to have a ruffler foot for my Singer machine but am not really finding where to buy one. Is it called by another name?


----------



## WDWAtLast

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hi all...my DH asked me today if there was anything I'd really like to have for Christmas this year. I would love to have a ruffler foot for my Singer machine but am not really finding where to buy one. Is it called by another name?



I bought the ruffler foot my my old Singer at Hancock's.  They carry a line called Creative Sewing Solutions that are "generic" and fit most low shank machine. (they also have slant shank feet, just check your machine)  I love the ruffler foot! Definately worth the $30 it cost.  Be sure and watch Carcla C's tutorial on using it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Adi12982 said:


> Thanks for making me smile. . . baby is due fairly soon, and I'll be 27 in December. . . but thanks to all of you on here - I know still young, but some people were making me feel old for her being my first. . . THANKS



You're not anywhere near old; I had my first at almost 28, and my second weeks before my 30th... and I'm still working on DH for at least one more, but so far no luck. (and I'm 37 now)



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Here is Madi this morning, She was too excited to wear her new outfit and show it to her Maw T and Papa J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother in law called and told me Madi's teachers were bragging on how Madi always wears the cutest clothes and bows.   It made my day


Oh, she looks so cute!!



stephie1012 said:


> so i havent posted in a while, but i managed to finish everything for our trip..just finished my first pattern outfit ever lol it was the simply sweet dress....i modified it alot to make it quicker lol and you can def tell but hey it'll work..also made dd a skirt and then did some shirts for ds and dd.
> We leave the house in 7hrs to catch our flight. i still need to finish packing lol
> 
> Hopefully we will run into some of you going down..just look for an adorable 2yr old with a mohawk and a lil princess and Dh is pretty tall and tattoo'd lol come say hi!


Have a great trip!!


teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Anastasia dress the other day. I used the Precious Dress pattern, squared the neckline, made the sleeves longer and poofier and added CarlaC's peplum (tutorial on her blog) to it. I am really pleased with how it turned out and so was Lydia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a petti in a tree
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Twirling:



That dress is perfect!!


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> I'm not sure if this link will work, but it is suppose to be to the video of Lydia in her dress.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzcKtzqWVcY



That is so cute!  
RUN, SAWYER, RUN!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Come Vote for Emily and Matthew in the Gap Casting Call!!  They only have 2 votes  You can vot daily 

http://family.go.com/gapcastingcall/entries/Lrates/


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

I wus wondering if you could help mtch princesses to the wording below - its for our youth group GNO ....thnks!! (sorry, there is letter not working on my keybord - nyone guess wht it is?? lol)

This quiz is based on 9 princesses (Ariel, Mulan, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Belle, Pochantas, Jasmine, Cinderella and Tiana the newest princess). 

What's your type of guy/girl? 
	She/he must be romantic. 
 	My guy/girl must have a great heart. 
 	She/he must respect my family. 
 	She/he must be smooth. 
 	She/he will be adventurous and will listen to me. 
 	She/he must be honest. 
	She/he must be brave. 
 	She/he must be a great dancer. 
 	I like a bad boy/girl. 


Which do you hate the most? 
 	Being lied to 
 	When there's a war
 	Rude people 
 	When someone's sad 
 	Work snow white
 	When your loved one is in dange 
 	When you have to do the right thing sometimes  
 	Being away from the one you love 
 	When you're told you can't do something 

Thnks so much!!


----------



## jham

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love these what a great alternitive to a full skirt!
> 
> Awww how cute  I hope Sawyer comes around. It does look cute on him.
> 
> 
> I love this dress!
> 
> Here is Madi this morning, She was too excited to wear her new outfit and show it to her Maw T and Papa J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother in law called and told me Madi's teachers were bragging on how Madi always wears the cutest clothes and bows.   It made my day





So cute!  And very Lily!  She loves purple!



VBAndrea said:


> Love your jewelery!  Where did you get the Mickey head beads (both the solid black and the Mickey and Minnie faces)????  I bought some clay to make some b/c I couldn't find any.  I love making jewelery but never tried my hand at making beads yet.  Must have coordinating bracelets for Dis though!



Thanks!  I get my Disney beads in the parks so I'm always planning one trip ahead! 



emcreative said:


> The Husband isn't an officer, but at 6'6" he still does quite a bit of intimidating already when the little boys try to poke sticks through the fence at Hannah!
> 
> Those of you with Jack Sparrow Autograph Pages
> 
> If you have time and want to fill that page, but can't find Jack about, don't forget about those pirates at the Pirates League (Jack's crew).  I'm sure if they haven't time they'll sign books...and they draw pictures and sign pirate names and the WHOLE bit!  Just don't be surprised if they try to recruit you!



So jealous!  My kids would LOVE LOVE LOVE Pirate's League.


----------



## NaeNae

emcreative said:


> I think it went to the right place but it says "This video is private"
> 
> Hey, any chance you know where I can find directions for adding a "skirt" onto a tee shirt?  In other words, using a tee for the top, adding material at "Empire waist" length to turn it into a dress?



Hey Marah, did you find any directions.  I have directions that Tom gave me.  Give me a shout if you still need them.


----------



## sweetstitches

2cutekidz said:


> Come Vote for Emily and Matthew in the Gap Casting Call!!  They only have 2 votes  You can vot daily
> 
> http://family.go.com/gapcastingcall/entries/Lrates/





Voted for both of them!


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> Gah I'll go look again..the only ones I remembered were the ones where you took a "big" tee and cut it down into a dress




I think I'm misunderstanding what you want to do. You want a high waisted (empire length) bodice with a skirt on the bottom of a different material? Or am I reading it wrong?

Here are some from the bookmarks. 

http://quiltincorn.blogspot.com/2007/08/getting-my-craft-groove-going.html
http://www.wists.com/teresajoy/dress/c035bd66a933634927dd6b89374ac64a
http://www.wists.com/teresajoy/dress/0ec8f3065b686301501586b1cfe46380
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/02/layered-tulle-dress-by-diser-if-this-is.html


----------



## mandyb

Hi Guys, 

Can anyone recommend a good entry level serger. I have been sewing for years so I am pretty experienced but I have never used a serger. I don't want to spend a lot on it but I do want something that has all the functions I might need for typical projects. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jham said:


> Here is some of the jewelery I have made for the girls.  The blue necklace is the one for the pink Cinderella dress.  I used up half the beads I had to make it.  Lily saw the pile of unused beads and said "oooh, is that the broken one?"  Such a good girl.   Jayden has a red and black Mickey head bracelet somewhere, probably in her jewelery box.  I did not make the polymer Jack and Sally beads, I bought them on etsy.  I love how they turned out!  The detail on Sally is great.


I love the jewelry.  We have a make your own jewelry place here in town, I should stop in there and look around. I don't have time to make my own.


jham said:


> Thanks!  It's the Sydney by ModKids.  I love it!  Lily wore it today for her preschool pictures and I'd forgotten how much I love it, especially the hood.  I need to make another one!


Thanks, that pattern goes up to a size 7, do you think it would be easy to make it a size 8?


teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Anastasia dress the other day. I used the Precious Dress pattern, squared the neckline, made the sleeves longer and poofier and added CarlaC's peplum (tutorial on her blog) to it. I am really pleased with how it turned out and so was Lydia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a petti in a tree
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> She's trying to smile like Anastasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Saaaaawyer, I'm coming back to you Saaaaaaawyer!!!!!!!!!!


Beautiful!  I love it.


----------



## Tweevil

2cutekidz said:


> Come Vote for Emily and Matthew in the Gap Casting Call!!  They only have 2 votes  You can vot daily
> 
> http://family.go.com/gapcastingcall/entries/Lrates/




I just voted 

Wow, some of those kids have hundreds of votes.... I am adding this to my daily check in folder


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Hi Everyone!! We are in the air and on our way to the world!!!!! This is my daughters first time flying and the look on her face when the plane took off was priceless...

I must admit I did not get one thing sewn for the trip...We found out about 3 weeks ago that we would be moving for a promotion...So I have been packing up the house and doing a major purge of our stuff...The moving van is actually at our house right now loading up!!! So I have been frazzled trying to pack for vacation and the move and my sewing room was the absolute last thing to be packed up and there was still no time!!

I do have a couple of questions if anybody has any answers....

We are staying at Windsor Hills----What is the best place for groceries & I think tonight is a pizza night anyone got any good suggestions for delivery?


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tweevil said:


> I just voted
> 
> Wow, some of those kids have hundreds of votes.... I am adding this to my daily check in folder





sweetstitches said:


> Voted for both of them!



Thanks!!


----------



## NaeNae

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hi Everyone!! We are in the air and on our way to the world!!!!! This is my daughters first time flying and the look on her face when the plane took off was priceless...
> 
> I must admit I did not get one thing sewn for the trip...We found out about 3 weeks ago that we would be moving for a promotion...So I have been packing up the house and doing a major purge of our stuff...The moving van is actually at our house right now loading up!!! So I have been frazzled trying to pack for vacation and the move and my sewing room was the absolute last thing to be packed up and there was still no time!!
> 
> I do have a couple of questions if anybody has any answers....
> 
> We are staying at Windsor Hills----What is the best place for groceries & I think tonight is a pizza night anyone got any good suggestions for delivery?




When we stayed there we went back to Walmart to shop.  If you need directions let me know.


----------



## jham

ncmomof2 said:


> We are off in the morning!  Everyone have a good week.  I will post some pictures when we get back.



Have fun!!!



teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Anastasia dress the other day. I used the Precious Dress pattern, squared the neckline, made the sleeves longer and poofier and added CarlaC's peplum (tutorial on her blog) to it. I am really pleased with how it turned out and so was Lydia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a petti in a tree
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> She's trying to smile like Anastasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Saaaaawyer, I'm coming back to you Saaaaaaawyer!!!!!!!!!!





She looks so pretty!  I love the video, I think that's the most I've heard Lydia talk! You can tell she really loves the dress.


----------



## jham

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love the jewelry.  We have a make your own jewelry place here in town, I should stop in there and look around. I don't have time to make my own.
> 
> Thanks, that pattern goes up to a size 7, do you think it would be easy to make it a size 8?
> 
> Beautiful!  I love it.




I think it should be easy.  The top is a really loose fit so you may be able to get away with just lengthening sleeves, bodice and skirt.


----------



## busy mommy

I finished Maddie's patchwork twirl.  Here's a picture.  I hope to take her outside this week and see if she can make it twirl.  It has rained for 14 days now (I think) and is rather muddy outside.  I bought her the little pettiskirt Old Navy had and it is a little big.  I need to take it in some.  And my Granny made her a hat the other day and I can't get it off of her head.


----------



## Mirb1214

Too Funn!   And I LOVE the dress.  I SO wish we were going back to PF this time but we're not. 



jham said:


> Thanks!  I get my Disney beads in the parks so I'm always planning one trip ahead!
> 
> That's a great idea.  Do you mind telling me where you find them at in the parks?  I've never noticed them before but I would love to pick some up in two weeks when we're there again for our next trip!


----------



## Mirb1214

Mirb1214 said:


> Too Funn!   And I LOVE the dress.  I SO wish we were going back to PF this time but we're not.



I guess my post above is a prime example of why I need to "preview post" before posting!  I totally lost my quote on TheresaJoy and JHAM.    I'll learn one day about this whole multiquoting thing!


----------



## jham

Mirb1214 said:


> Too Funn!   And I LOVE the dress.  I SO wish we were going back to PF this time but we're not.



Okay, I think your quote got stuck in my quote so I can't quote it back.   In the parks in many of the gift shops they have little tables set up to sort of design your own bracelet.  They are not work tables they are covered with clear plastic bins full of beads and usually some hanging things with some chains you can string your beads on.  Sometimes I buy a chain just to keep all the beads I buy on   I get confused with DL and WDW so I can't tell you exactly which stores have them, but girly princessy shops usually do.


----------



## dancer_mom

jerenaud said:


> I have!  That was actually the very first thing I sewed (I'm all the way up to 2 things now - thanks to this thread!).  I did find the directions to be very clear and very easy to customize.  I do believe, however, that there is at least one free tutorial linked on the first page here.  The basic premise is quite easy.  I was glad to have the pattern, because I liked having the tons of pictures and ridiculously detailed directions, but if you have a general understanding of how things go together, you probably don't need the pattern.
> 
> Thanks for the info - I think I will be the same way and want all the pictures as well!
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pattern.  It was the first dress I made in ages and it was very easy to follow.  I do like the bodice for Simply Sweet better though.  There is a button closure (without button hole) at the back of Ellie's twirl dress and my dd's hair gets caught in the button.  In the future I will use the Simply Sweet bodice and then the twirl skirt instrucions.  The other thing I really like about it is there is no pattern.  It's just instructions with how to figure out the measurements for what size your child is and then what size to cut the fabrics.
> 
> Here is my finished project (I already posted this on a previous thread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture - so that was the original one right (not used with the simply sweet)?
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

dancer_mom said:


> jerenaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have!  That was actually the very first thing I sewed (I'm all the way up to 2 things now - thanks to this thread!).  I did find the directions to be very clear and very easy to customize.  I do believe, however, that there is at least one free tutorial linked on the first page here.  The basic premise is quite easy.  I was glad to have the pattern, because I liked having the tons of pictures and ridiculously detailed directions, but if you have a general understanding of how things go together, you probably don't need the pattern.
> 
> Thanks for the info - I think I will be the same way and want all the pictures as well!
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pattern.  It was the first dress I made in ages and it was very easy to follow.  I do like the bodice for Simply Sweet better though.  There is a button closure (without button hole) at the back of Ellie's twirl dress and my dd's hair gets caught in the button.  In the future I will use the Simply Sweet bodice and then the twirl skirt instrucions.  The other thing I really like about it is there is no pattern.  It's just instructions with how to figure out the measurements for what size your child is and then what size to cut the fabrics.
> 
> Here is my finished project (I already posted this on a previous thread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture - so that was the original one right (not used with the simply sweet)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the bodice that came with Ellie's Twirl Dress pattern.  As you can see, dd has long hair and a button on the back of the bodice does not mesh well with her hair.  I actually had to cut her hair out.    I have not made the bottom twirl part with the Simply Sweet top, but I think it would work just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## danicaw

teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Anastasia dress the other day. I used the Precious Dress pattern, squared the neckline, made the sleeves longer and poofier and added CarlaC's peplum (tutorial on her blog) to it. I am really pleased with how it turned out and so was Lydia!



Love it! Looks perfect. You can see she loves it too 

I finally finished the dress I started a week ago. This week it was really hard to find time. But DD was able to wear it to church today and it fit so, its all good  
Outside:




See the bow! (not sure what she is doing to the poor horse, maybe she will grow up to be a vet)




A closer shot of the fabric: 




Dress is blue but we did the sash/bow out of the same fabric with a green background. 
I went up one size since the last time I used the portrait peasant. But its still tight getting her arms in once its over her head. It fits great on, once her arms are in. Not sure if I could do something in the construction to give her more room, but would it be to big then? Just thinking out loud  

I need to put together a few pairs of easy-fits, then its on to some costumes!


----------



## danicaw

I forgot to ask.....
I have lots of scraps left from the dress and bow and want to make DD a matching purse. Any suggestions for patterns.... something kids size is what I am looking for. 
And of course now that she is changed etc, I remember I wanted to try the dress with the pettiskirt under it. Oh, well. Next time


----------



## ibesue

So as usual, I am so far behind!!!  I have been lurking, but only during breaks from sewing!  So I posted my minnie set last week.  Here are the cindy ones I made.  I already posted them on facebook, so I know many of you have seen them!






And the step sisters





Oh, and just because they are cute, 2 of my granddaughters!
Miss Kadie





Miss Molly on her first birthday!  After making her outfit, i had to also make a coordinating one for Kadie!








HeatherSue said:


> I'll be there the Oct. 3-10!  Maybe I'll see you! Make sure you come up and say "hi" if you see us!



Maybe NEXT time you will come to disneyland....




jham said:


> Here is some of the jewelery I have made for the girls.  The blue necklace is the one for the pink Cinderella dress.  I used up half the beads I had to make it.  Lily saw the pile of unused beads and said "oooh, is that the broken one?"  Such a good girl.   Jayden has a red and black Mickey head bracelet somewhere, probably in her jewelery box.  I did not make the polymer Jack and Sally beads, I bought them on etsy.  I love how they turned out!  The detail on Sally is great.



So pretty!!!  



teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Anastasia dress the other day. I used the Precious Dress pattern, squared the neckline, made the sleeves longer and poofier and added CarlaC's peplum (tutorial on her blog) to it. I am really pleased with how it turned out and so was Lydia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a petti in a tree
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> She's trying to smile like Anastasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Saaaaawyer, I'm coming back to you Saaaaaaawyer!!!!!!!!!!



So beautiful!!!  And love the video when she is saying sawyer I'm coming back!!!



2cutekidz said:


> Come Vote for Emily and Matthew in the Gap Casting Call!!  They only have 2 votes  You can vot daily
> 
> http://family.go.com/gapcastingcall/entries/Lrates/



I voted!!  And the other day, I voted for the other little one!



busy mommy said:


> I finished Maddie's patchwork twirl.  Here's a picture.  I hope to take her outside this week and see if she can make it twirl.  It has rained for 14 days now (I think) and is rather muddy outside.  I bought her the little pettiskirt Old Navy had and it is a little big.  I need to take it in some.  And my Granny made her a hat the other day and I can't get it off of her head.



Awww, too cute!  And so sweet that she loves her hat that your granny made for her!!



danicaw said:


> Love it! Looks perfect. You can see she loves it too
> 
> I finally finished the dress I started a week ago. This week it was really hard to find time. But DD was able to wear it to church today and it fit so, its all good
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the bow! (not sure what she is doing to the poor horse, maybe she will grow up to be a vet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer shot of the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress is blue but we did the sash/bow out of the same fabric with a green background.
> I went up one size since the last time I used the portrait peasant. But its still tight getting her arms in once its over her head. It fits great on, once her arms are in. Not sure if I could do something in the construction to give her more room, but would it be to big then? Just thinking out loud
> 
> I need to put together a few pairs of easy-fits, then its on to some costumes!



Hmmm, I don't know why its not fitting.  How odd, but she looks so cute!


I KNOW I have missed soooo many adorable outfits!!  So many beautiful things.  I am always amazed at the cuteness of all the different outfits!!  I have another busy week ahead.  I will be lurking, but possibly not posting again.  Miss Kadie's birthday is Thursday, so we will be heading to Ariel's grotto for lunch with the princess's!  Then I will be babysitting ALL day on Friday,  so that my DD, Sarah will be able to go on a family day cruise with her DH (he is in the Navy!).  Then Saturday, I will get to see Miss Kadie play soccer again.  I wonder if she will want to play!    Last game she was more interested in picking flowers!

Wendy, I have been keeping Daniel in my prayers.


----------



## longing2Batdisney

I have been lurking here every once in a great while!! I was going to try my hand at iron ons until I had seen your work! Now, I want to try to do appliques?!? Just don't know if I am wasting my money are time. 
I do not know the first thing about sewing, do not have a machine, would have to start by hand (to see if it is something I would even like to do)! 

I am in total awe of each of you! love all the hard work and love in each of your work!
still looking and trying to decide if it is something I can do! I even went to Hobby Lobby to look at material last week!

Thank you for sharing your work and pics with us wanna be's...


----------



## NanasCustomCreations

Okay, I know you guys haven't heard from me in a LONG time but had a lot of DRAMA going on for a time...and recently I started looking for you guys again...that took awhile I think it a single digit part the last time I was "ON"..  I did not see where your question about sergers was answered but I did a little research (my serger is a 15 year old Kenmore which I LOVE and is still going strong)  Sears has a Kenmore for a little over $200 which is similar to the one I have ( and about 1/2 the cost of what was paid for mine...go figure)  also Walmart.com has a Brother 1034 for just under $200.  Either one of these would work for you the cutting knives come up from the bottom...which is what you want.  DO NOT GET A SINGER the cutting is done from an arm on the top and has a tendency to get out of whack and then it no longer cuts the fabric away.....Now my old kenmore has the strength to actual just whack thru and cut off a pin if I miss taking one out before serging.   
For the old-Timers!!! I will have to see if I can dig up some pix of some of my projects I was doing while I was in Lurkdom......Nana


mandyb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good entry level serger. I have been sewing for years so I am pretty experienced but I have never used a serger. I don't want to spend a lot on it but I do want something that has all the functions I might need for typical projects. Any suggestions?


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> So as usual, I am so far behind!!!  I have been lurking, but only during breaks from sewing!  So I posted my minnie set last week.  Here are the cindy ones I made.  I already posted them on facebook, so I know many of you have seen them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the step sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just because they are cute, 2 of my granddaughters!
> Miss Kadie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly on her first birthday!  After making her outfit, i had to also make a coordinating one for Kadie!



Miss Kadie has really grown!  
I love all your outfits, as usual!  Can you tell me how you did the tiers for Kadie's birthday skirt?  was it a pattern? 



NanasCustomCreations said:


> Okay, I know you guys haven't heard from me in a LONG time but had a lot of DRAMA going on for a time...and recently I started looking for you guys again...that took awhile I think it a single digit part the last time I was "ON"..  I did not see where your question about sergers was answered but I did a little research (my serger is a 15 year old Kenmore which I LOVE and is still going strong)  Sears has a Kenmore for a little over $200 which is similar to the one I have ( and about 1/2 the cost of what was paid for mine...go figure)  also Walmart.com has a Brother 1034 for just under $200.  Either one of these would work for you the cutting knives come up from the bottom...which is what you want.  DO NOT GET A SINGER the cutting is done from an arm on the top and has a tendency to get out of whack and then it no longer cuts the fabric away.....Now my old kenmore has the strength to actual just whack thru and cut off a pin if I miss taking one out before serging.
> For the old-Timers!!! I will have to see if I can dig up some pix of some of my projects I was doing while I was in Lurkdom......Nana



Nana's back!  Welcome back, Nana!  We've missed you!


----------



## NiniMorris

I'm Baaack!

Had a great week at Disney...just went way too soon!  I'm going to try and go back and catch up on all I've missed out on!

The week before we went, it rained each day at Disney and here at my house...no rain at Disney this week, but floods here in the Atlanta area.  I can deal with rain at home, just not on vacation!

Now, to unpack and read a few pages and start to get caught up!

Nini

PS...forgot to say, the highlight of our trip was my two little princesses wearing their Minnie Mouse dresses were chosen to open up Chef Mickey's on Tuesday!  We were the Family of the Day...not all that great but we really got a kick out of it!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Nana!! Soooo happy you r back!! You were gone for a really long time - hope you're ok!!!

Sue - Those grand babies are sooooooo cute!!! Love the cupcake outfits!

Theresa - Lydia looks adorable!! Is it hard to sew with satin?

Love the little nemo outfit!

Maddie looks soooooo cute!!

I think Im getting ready to do a MMCH storybook outfit - maybe 2 girl and 1 boy one - any ideas? The kids are 3 & 7 (girls) and 5 (boy -and I cant make a button up shape - I just dont think its in me).....I want to take them to the 100 yrs Disney on Ice since Imagination Movers was sold out.....

Thanks!


----------



## princessmom29

VBAndrea said:


> dancer_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerenaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have!  That was actually the very first thing I sewed (I'm all the way up to 2 things now - thanks to this thread!).  I did find the directions to be very clear and very easy to customize.  I do believe, however, that there is at least one free tutorial linked on the first page here.  The basic premise is quite easy.  I was glad to have the pattern, because I liked having the tons of pictures and ridiculously detailed directions, but if you have a general understanding of how things go together, you probably don't need the pattern.
> 
> Thanks for the info - I think I will be the same way and want all the pictures as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the bodice that came with Ellie's Twirl Dress pattern.  As you can see, dd has long hair and a button on the back of the bodice does not mesh well with her hair.  I actually had to cut her hair out.    I have not made the bottom twirl part with the Simply Sweet top, but I think it would work just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the buttons: I just did an otfit with a bodice like that nad modified it to be a covered button placket like the Carla c percious dress. It was really easy to do. You just have to add another inch or so to the back pieces if it already buttons, or split the back piece and add 2 inches to each side if not, and then do it like carla says in the pattern. I really liked the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mirb1214

jham said:


> Okay, I think your quote got stuck in my quote so I can't quote it back.   In the parks in many of the gift shops they have little tables set up to sort of design your own bracelet.  They are not work tables they are covered with clear plastic bins full of beads and usually some hanging things with some chains you can string your beads on.  Sometimes I buy a chain just to keep all the beads I buy on   I get confused with DL and WDW so I can't tell you exactly which stores have them, but girly princessy shops usually do.



Now that you say that about the making your own bracelet thing.. . I think I remember seeing a stand set up in a gift shop outside Chef Mickey's this summer!  I will DEFINATELY be keeping my eyes open this time!



ibesue said:


> So as usual, I am so far behind!!!  I have been lurking, but only during breaks from sewing!  So I posted my minnie set last week.  Here are the cindy ones I made.  I already posted them on facebook, so I know many of you have seen them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the step sisters



I LOVE these!  They are absolutely adorable.  I and LOVED the cupcake outfits and CAKE too!  SO CUTE!!


----------



## karamat

At the last minute I decided to enter my county fair's Creative Arts competition... I checked out the requirements Sunday, thinking it would be too late since the fair started Friday, but they were taking entries Wednesday and Thursday morning.  So I decided to enter an outfit I made DD over the summer and make a crayon apron for entry.  Well, they called Friday - I won on both pieces... a first place ribbon on the outfit and first place ribbon and outstanding rosette on the crayon apron.  These pictures aren't good, but here they are...
















And here are the items in little better pictures











emcreative said:


> Hey, any chance you know where I can find directions for adding a "skirt" onto a tee shirt?  In other words, using a tee for the top, adding material at "Empire waist" length to turn it into a dress?


I've never made one, but the lady that owns the quilt shop I love told me to use elastic thread in the bobbin since the t-shirt has some streach and the cotton fabric doesn't.



ibesue said:


> Miss Molly on her first birthday!  After making her outfit, i had to also make a coordinating one for Kadie!


I used that same cake and embroidery file for my DD's first birthday - I love them!  And I love what you did with them!








Does anyone have a good source for Jennifer Paganelli fabric?  After seeing Carla's and Mindy's patchwork skirts I want to make one for DD.  I figure I need about 30 different fabrics (Fat Quarters mostly, and maybe a few 1/4- or 1/2-yard cuts)... I really don't want to have to buy 1/2-yard cuts for everything or use 5-10 different sources.


----------



## CallMeKel77

Karamat...your stuff is just too stinkin' cute!
And we're neighbors, BTW....I live in Clear Lake!


----------



## CallMeKel77

ibesue....your grand-daughters are ADORABLE!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Hi Nana!! Soooo happy you r back!! You were gone for a really long time - hope you're ok!!!
> 
> Sue - Those grand babies are sooooooo cute!!! Love the cupcake outfits!
> 
> Theresa - Lydia looks adorable!! Is it hard to sew with satin?
> 
> Love the little nemo outfit!
> 
> Maddie looks soooooo cute!!
> 
> I think Im getting ready to do a MMCH storybook outfit - maybe 2 girl and 1 boy one - any ideas? The kids are 3 & 7 (girls) and 5 (boy -and I cant make a button up shape - I just dont think its in me).....I want to take them to the 100 yrs Disney on Ice since Imagination Movers was sold out.....
> 
> Thanks!



Wendy, what about that idea I had for Hannah's skirt for the girls???


----------



## busy mommy

I need some help, please.  I am going  to make a bowling shirt for the big give.  Based on the measurements given, I think he will need a size 3/4.  Can someone check this out and make sure I am reading everything correctly?  Or if I should make the size 5/6, which is what he wears in regular clothes.  I'm sorry to ask so many questions, but I have only sewn for my kids, and they are always around to try on what I make.  I want to make sure the shirt fits.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jessica52877

busy mommy said:


> I need some help, please.  I am going  to make a bowling shirt for the big give.  Based on the measurements given, I think he will need a size 3/4.  Can someone check this out and make sure I am reading everything correctly?  Or if I should make the size 5/6, which is what he wears in regular clothes.  I'm sorry to ask so many questions, but I have only sewn for my kids, and they are always around to try on what I make.  I want to make sure the shirt fits.
> Thanks a bunch!



I've never made one but I'll give you my never made it before opinion. I would go with the 5/6. Since it is for a boy bigger never really seems to be that much bigger. I would be so afraid the smaller would not fit. 

I just checked his measurements. My son measures right about the same exactly so I would go with the 5/6 for sure. But hopefully someone else will come along that has made one!


----------



## busy mommy

jessica52877 said:


> I've never made one but I'll give you my never made it before opinion. I would go with the 5/6. Since it is for a boy bigger never really seems to be that much bigger. I would be so afraid the smaller would not fit.
> 
> I just checked his measurements. My son measures right about the same exactly so I would go with the 5/6 for sure. But hopefully someone else will come along that has made one!



Thanks for the quick response.  I plan on cutting it out tomorrow.


----------



## rie'smom

karamat said:


> At the last minute I decided to enter my county fair's Creative Arts competition... I checked out the requirements Sunday, thinking it would be too late since the fair started Friday, but they were taking entries Wednesday and Thursday morning.  So I decided to enter an outfit I made DD over the summer and make a crayon apron for entry.  Well, they called Friday - I won on both pieces... a first place ribbon on the outfit and first place ribbon and outstanding rosette on the crayon apron.  These pictures aren't good, but here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the items in little better pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never made one, but the lady that owns the quilt shop I love told me to use elastic thread in the bobbin since the t-shirt has some streach and the cotton fabric doesn't.
> 
> Does anyone have a good source for Jennifer Paganelli fabric?  After seeing Carla's and Mindy's patchwork skirts I want to make one for DD.  I figure I need about 30 different fabrics (Fat Quarters mostly, and maybe a few 1/4- or 1/2-yard cuts)... I really don't want to have to buy 1/2-yard cuts for everything or use 5-10 different sources.



Congratulations on your win!!!! Your work is lovely.
I love the quilted castle. Just this last Wednesday, I ordered 5 patterns and I received them today. They have a wonderful selection of beautiful fabric, including Jennifer Paganelli.
http://thequiltedcastle.com/category_288/Jennifer-Paganelli.htm


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks so much guys for the comments on Lydia's Anastasia dress!!! Now I need to make Arminda's Drizella one! I have plenty of time, right????? 



mandyb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good entry level serger. I have been sewing for years so I am pretty experienced but I have never used a serger. I don't want to spend a lot on it but I do want something that has all the functions I might need for typical projects. Any suggestions?



I have had the Singer from Walmart (I paid $50, but I think it's usually $150) and I really like it. 



jham said:


> Have fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so pretty!  I love the video, I think that's the most I've heard Lydia talk! You can tell she really loves the dress.



Thanks Jeanne! Oh shoot, you know what I forgot to have her put on the bracelet for the pictures!!! I wanted you to see how pretty it looked with it! I've already got them packed so I don't forget them! 




busy mommy said:


> I finished Maddie's patchwork twirl.  Here's a picture.  I hope to take her outside this week and see if she can make it twirl.  It has rained for 14 days now (I think) and is rather muddy outside.  I bought her the little pettiskirt Old Navy had and it is a little big.  I need to take it in some.  And my Granny made her a hat the other day and I can't get it off of her head.



That's a LOT of rain! I bet it's muddy! This outfit is so cute!!! But, your daughter is just adorable!!! She's so pretty! 



danicaw said:


> Love it! Looks perfect. You can see she loves it too
> 
> I finally finished the dress I started a week ago. This week it was really hard to find time. But DD was able to wear it to church today and it fit so, its all good
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the bow! (not sure what she is doing to the poor horse, maybe she will grow up to be a vet)I went up one size since the last time I used the portrait peasant. But its still tight getting her arms in once its over her head. It fits great on, once her arms are in. Not sure if I could do something in the construction to give her more room, but would it be to big then? Just thinking out loud
> 
> I need to put together a few pairs of easy-fits, then its on to some costumes!



Poor Butterscotch!!! 

This dress is so pretty! I wonder if you cut the armholes bigger if it would be easier for her to get on? It looks like it fits her really well. 



ibesue said:


> So as usual, I am so far behind!!!  I have been lurking, but only during breaks from sewing!  So I posted my minnie set last week.  Here are the cindy ones I made.  I already posted them on facebook, so I know many of you have seen them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the step sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just because they are cute, 2 of my granddaughters!
> Miss Kadie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly on her first birthday!  After making her outfit, i had to also make a coordinating one for Kadie!



I love the outfits!!!

Kadie amd Molly are gorgeous!!! What precious little sweethearts!! 



longing2Batdisney said:


> I have been lurking here every once in a great while!! I was going to try my hand at iron ons until I had seen your work! Now, I want to try to do appliques?!? Just don't know if I am wasting my money are time.
> I do not know the first thing about sewing, do not have a machine, would have to start by hand (to see if it is something I would even like to do)!
> 
> I am in total awe of each of you! love all the hard work and love in each of your work!
> still looking and trying to decide if it is something I can do! I even went to Hobby Lobby to look at material last week!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your work and pics with us wanna be's...



You can do it!!! I would buy a machine though!  It will be very worth it! 



NanasCustomCreations said:


> Okay, I know you guys haven't heard from me in a LONG time but had a lot of DRAMA going on for a time...and recently I started looking for you guys again...that took awhile I think it a single digit part the last time I was "ON"..  I did not see where your question about sergers was answered but I did a little research (my serger is a 15 year old Kenmore which I LOVE and is still going strong)  Sears has a Kenmore for a little over $200 which is similar to the one I have ( and about 1/2 the cost of what was paid for mine...go figure)  also Walmart.com has a Brother 1034 for just under $200.  Either one of these would work for you the cutting knives come up from the bottom...which is what you want.  DO NOT GET A SINGER the cutting is done from an arm on the top and has a tendency to get out of whack and then it no longer cuts the fabric away.....Now my old kenmore has the strength to actual just whack thru and cut off a pin if I miss taking one out before serging.
> For the old-Timers!!! I will have to see if I can dig up some pix of some of my projects I was doing while I was in Lurkdom......Nana



It is so wonderful to see you again!!!!! Where is Alikat? I can't wait to see your pictures! 


NiniMorris said:


> I'm Baaack!
> 
> Had a great week at Disney...just went way too soon!  I'm going to try and go back and catch up on all I've missed out on!
> 
> The week before we went, it rained each day at Disney and here at my house...no rain at Disney this week, but floods here in the Atlanta area.  I can deal with rain at home, just not on vacation!
> 
> Now, to unpack and read a few pages and start to get caught up!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...forgot to say, the highlight of our trip was my two little princesses wearing their Minnie Mouse dresses were chosen to open up Chef Mickey's on Tuesday!  We were the Family of the Day...not all that great but we really got a kick out of it!



What fun!!! Are you doing a TR?



billwendy said:


> Theresa - Lydia looks adorable!! Is it hard to sew with satin?!



I don't think it's hard, you do need to pin though. And, generally my motto is  '"I don't pin, because I don't want to...." 



karamat said:


> At the last minute I decided to enter my county fair's Creative Arts competition... I checked out the requirements Sunday, thinking it would be too late since the fair started Friday, but they were taking entries Wednesday and Thursday morning.  So I decided to enter an outfit I made DD over the summer and make a crayon apron for entry.  Well, they called Friday - I won on both pieces... a first place ribbon on the outfit and first place ribbon and outstanding rosette on the crayon apron.  These pictures aren't good, but here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the items in little better pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Congratulations!!!! That's so exciting that you won the ribbons!! Your entries were so cute!!! 

I really wish I had entered some things into our fair, but it kind of snuck up on me and I missed it! When we went to the fair there were only FIVE things that had been entered! I figure I would have had a pretty good shot! I talked to the ladies running the exhibit and they seemed excited that I was thinking of entering next year.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

CallMeKel77 said:


> Karamat...your stuff is just too stinkin' cute!
> And we're neighbors, BTW....I live in Clear Lake!



I am in Friendswood - not far from you!


----------



## LisaZoe

If you'll remember, I shared a photo of a Vida style dress I made for a woman in early summer. At the time, I only had photos with it on a child's dress form. Well, I pulled out my old dress form to see if I could get a better photo of the newest adult dresses. The form (especially the bust) is too big for the dress but I think this gives a better idea of how this style would look on a woman.


----------



## eyor44

LisaZoe said:


> First I was asked to do Haunted Mansion themed Vida and tees for siblings. It took some time for me to finally come up with how to show the mansion but I'm very happy with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did these cute Vidas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me.



Lisa
These are all excellant and wonderful. You are so incrediably talented. I love how you match all of your materials perfect. I am just in awe of the creations you come up with.


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> Here is some of the jewelery I have made for the girls.  The blue necklace is the one for the pink Cinderella dress.  I used up half the beads I had to make it.  Lily saw the pile of unused beads and said "oooh, is that the broken one?"  Such a good girl.   Jayden has a red and black Mickey head bracelet somewhere, probably in her jewelery box.  I did not make the polymer Jack and Sally beads, I bought them on etsy.  I love how they turned out!  The detail on Sally is great.




Love the jewelry Jeanne!  Good idea on the beads, I remember seeing them, I'll have to pay closer attention next time we're there.  Although I have NO idea how to make jewelry!




Adi12982 said:


> Thanks for making me smile. . . baby is due fairly soon, and I'll be 27 in December. . . but thanks to all of you on here - I know still young, but some people were making me feel old for her being my first. . . THANKS



I was 29 with my first and 34 with my third, so you're definitely not too old!




LisaZoe said:


> If you'll remember, I shared a photo of a Vida style dress I made for a woman in early summer. At the time, I only had photos with it on a child's dress form. Well, I pulled out my old dress form to see if I could get a better photo of the newest adult dresses. The form (especially the bust) is too big for the dress but I think this gives a better idea of how this style would look on a woman.



So incredible!  I think it's so fun that a Mom is going to wear them!  Although I have never matched my girls (they match each other, just not me) I try very hard to be a "kid" while in WDW and relax.  I think that is why I enjoy being there so much, I lighten up and relax.  Maybe I will try that next time!  I should say I'll try that IF I get everything done for my girls first!


----------



## NaeNae

I finally finished DGD5's Halloween outfit.  I had the pants made and she asked for the rick rack to be added.  I showed them to her today and she said "you put my stripes on".




ETA: She picked the big polka dot material to go with the candy corn.


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I finished Tessa and Sawyer's Jasmine and Aladdin outfits today!  They're going to wear these to Akershush and for the day at Epcot.  Hopefully we'll run into Jasmine and Aladdin this time!  Be prepared for LOTS of Tessas and Sawyers!



I missed these originally but had to say how cute these came out. You're going to have such wonderful photos from your upcoming trip.



mom2rtk said:


> OK, against my better judgement........ I'm posting my costume for MNSSHP. 10 yards of crushed velvet and a satin skullcap.... Won't be too hot in FLORIDA the last week of September, will it???????  So maybe I won't have it on ALL night, but it will be on when we meet Snow and her dwarfs, and when we find the queen after the villains stage show....... I made my daughter a new Snow white over the summer.



How cool! I hope you have cool weather so you can wear the dress and really have fun.



NaeNae said:


> I finally finished DGD5's Halloween outfit.  I had the pants made and she asked for the rick rack to be added.  I showed them to her today and she said "you put my stripes on".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: She picked the big polka dot material to go with the candy corn.



That is cute! She did a great job on selecting the coordinates and trim. 



sahm1000 said:


> So incredible!  I think it's so fun that a Mom is going to wear them!  Although I have never matched my girls (they match each other, just not me) I try very hard to be a "kid" while in WDW and relax.  I think that is why I enjoy being there so much, I lighten up and relax.  Maybe I will try that next time!  I should say I'll try that IF I get everything done for my girls first!



It's funny, this Mom and Grandma had initially wanted to match the girls for MNSSHP but then ended up going their own way on their dresses. I do think it would be cute if a mom wore an Evil Queen dress and the daughter(s) wore one with Snow White or a similar coordination.



eyor44 said:


> Lisa
> These are all excellant and wonderful. You are so incrediably talented. I love how you match all of your materials perfect. I am just in awe of the creations you come up with.



Thank you! I love the fabric selection process although sometimes I leave it to the professionals and just use different prints from the same collection.


----------



## emcreative

Hi all!

Hannah's having a rough night so just a fly-by post.  I loved the stuff posted today!

We did sneak off to the movies (Hannah got sick on the way home) and Lizzie finally got to see Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.  I also thought I'd post the ONLY shirt Igor ever made correctly...he's been sent back on exchange, it appears he was a DUD!






***Enabler Alert***

The Puddle Jumper site as a ton of Sandals on sale!  If you feel confident picking up for next summer (especially for a disney trip) they are a great deal!


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> If you'll remember, I shared a photo of a Vida style dress I made for a woman in early summer. At the time, I only had photos with it on a child's dress form. Well, I pulled out my old dress form to see if I could get a better photo of the newest adult dresses. The form (especially the bust) is too big for the dress but I think this gives a better idea of how this style would look on a woman.



OH goodness - this is SO CUTE!  How on earth did you ever figure out this patten for an adult?


----------



## SallyfromDE

ibesue said:


> So as usual, I am so far behind!!!  I have been lurking, but only during breaks from sewing!  So I posted my minnie set last week.  Here are the cindy ones I made.  I already posted them on facebook, so I know many of you have seen them!
> 
> Oh, and just because they are cute, 2 of my granddaughters!



I love your outfits! You GK are so sweet looking. They look so cute in their outfits. I love them to. Speaking of sweet, that cake is making me hungry. 



longing2Batdisney said:


> I have been lurking here every once in a great while!! I was going to try my hand at iron ons until I had seen your work! Now, I want to try to do appliques?!? Just don't know if I am wasting my money are time.
> I do not know the first thing about sewing, do not have a machine, would have to start by hand (to see if it is something I would even like to do)!
> 
> I am in total awe of each of you! love all the hard work and love in each of your work!
> still looking and trying to decide if it is something I can do! I even went to Hobby Lobby to look at material last week!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your work and pics with us wanna be's...



You have to give it a try. It could just be something you can't live without. 



NanasCustomCreations said:


> Okay, I know you guys haven't heard from me in a LONG time but had a lot of DRAMA going on for a time...and recently I started looking for you guys again...
> For the old-Timers!!! I will have to see if I can dig up some pix of some of my projects I was doing while I was in Lurkdom......Nana



Caroline! I've been thinking of trying to reach you! So glad you are back. I bet even the "newbies", in addition to us "oldies" would love to see your creations. 



karamat said:


> At the last minute I decided to enter my county fair's Creative Arts competition... I checked out the requirements Sunday, thinking it would be too late since the fair started Friday, but they were taking entries Wednesday and Thursday morning.  So I decided to enter an outfit I made DD over the summer and make a crayon apron for entry.  Well, they called Friday - I won on both pieces... a first place ribbon on the outfit and first place ribbon and outstanding rosette on the crayon apron.  These pictures aren't good, but here they are...
> 
> 
> And here are the items in little better pictures



Congratulations!! 



LisaZoe said:


> If you'll remember, I shared a photo of a Vida style dress I made for a woman in early summer. At the time, I only had photos with it on a child's dress form. Well, I pulled out my old dress form to see if I could get a better photo of the newest adult dresses. The form (especially the bust) is too big for the dress but I think this gives a better idea of how this style would look on a woman.



Lisa, I love them all. I don't think I could ever wear something like this except with Kids to Disney! haha... what fun.......... 



NaeNae said:


> I finally finished DGD5's Halloween outfit.  I had the pants made and she asked for the rick rack to be added.  I showed them to her today and she said "you put my stripes on".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: She picked the big polka dot material to go with the candy corn.



I think she did great job picking out the dotted fabric. There are dots around the candy corn. It looks so adorable. I love it.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> OH goodness - this is SO CUTE!  How on earth did you ever figure out this patten for an adult?



Mainly I just upsized the Vida patterns to get the measurements I needed. For the first one I made, it came out very close to the Vida in look. For the newer ones, the customers wanted them a bit less full so I adjusted the side panels. I also added a little extra fullness to the chest. I wish I had time to experiment with the pattern more since I'd like the side panels to be wider. I still really like the overall look of the finished dresses and am pleased with how they came out.



SallyfromDE said:


> Lisa, I love them all. I don't think I could ever wear something like this except with Kids to Disney! haha... what fun..........



I think next time I have a little time to sew for fun, I may make a dress for myself - without applique.


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> If you'll remember, I shared a photo of a Vida style dress I made for a woman in early summer. At the time, I only had photos with it on a child's dress form. Well, I pulled out my old dress form to see if I could get a better photo of the newest adult dresses. The form (especially the bust) is too big for the dress but I think this gives a better idea of how this style would look on a woman.



Lisa, your talent is amazing.  I love this adult dress! Its awesomely awesome! 



NaeNae said:


> I finally finished DGD5's Halloween outfit.  I had the pants made and she asked for the rick rack to be added.  I showed them to her today and she said "you put my stripes on".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: She picked the big polka dot material to go with the candy corn.



That is super cute. I think she picked great fabrics. 



emcreative said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hannah's having a rough night so just a fly-by post.  I loved the stuff posted today!
> 
> We did sneak off to the movies (Hannah got sick on the way home) and Lizzie finally got to see Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.  I also thought I'd post the ONLY shirt Igor ever made correctly...he's been sent back on exchange, it appears he was a DUD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Enabler Alert***
> 
> The Puddle Jumper site as a ton of Sandals on sale!  If you feel confident picking up for next summer (especially for a disney trip) they are a great deal!



Like I said on facebook, she has such a great smile!  I love the shirt too!



LisaZoe said:


> Mainly I just upsized the Vida patterns to get the measurements I needed. For the first one I made, it came out very close to the Vida in look. For the newer ones, the customers wanted them a bit less full so I adjusted the side panels. I also added a little extra fullness to the chest. I wish I had time to experiment with the pattern more since I'd like the side panels to be wider. I still really like the overall look of the finished dresses and am pleased with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> I think next time I have a little time to sew for fun, I may make a dress for myself - without applique.



WHAT??? No applique for yourself??? hehe


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

karamat said:


> At the last minute I decided to enter my county fair's Creative Arts competition... I checked out the requirements Sunday, thinking it would be too late since the fair started Friday, but they were taking entries Wednesday and Thursday morning.  So I decided to enter an outfit I made DD over the summer and make a crayon apron for entry.  Well, they called Friday - I won on both pieces... a first place ribbon on the outfit and first place ribbon and outstanding rosette on the crayon apron.  These pictures aren't good, but here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the items in little better pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never made one, but the lady that owns the quilt shop I love told me to use elastic thread in the bobbin since the t-shirt has some streach and the cotton fabric doesn't.
> 
> 
> I used that same cake and embroidery file for my DD's first birthday - I love them!  And I love what you did with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a good source for Jennifer Paganelli fabric?  After seeing Carla's and Mindy's patchwork skirts I want to make one for DD.  I figure I need about 30 different fabrics (Fat Quarters mostly, and maybe a few 1/4- or 1/2-yard cuts)... I really don't want to have to buy 1/2-yard cuts for everything or use 5-10 different sources.


Congratulations!  Those are adorable.


jessica52877 said:


> I've never made one but I'll give you my never made it before opinion. I would go with the 5/6. Since it is for a boy bigger never really seems to be that much bigger. I would be so afraid the smaller would not fit.
> 
> I just checked his measurements. My son measures right about the same exactly so I would go with the 5/6 for sure. But hopefully someone else will come along that has made one!


I have made the bowling shirt for my little guy, he wears a 5 in pants and either a 5 or a 6 in shirts.  I used the size 5/6 for him and it fits very nicely.  I think the 3/4 would be too small.  I have also made a shirt for my nephew who usually wears a size 4, I made him the 5/6 because I thought the 3/4 would be too small.  It fits him a little loosely and he loves it and wears it a lot.  There is also a little bit more room in case it is cool and he needs to wear a long sleeved shirt underneath it.
Is this for Deyki's big give?  What fabric are you using?  I signed up for that big give also and I don't want to make the same thing.

I hope this helps and isn't too confusing.


LisaZoe said:


> If you'll remember, I shared a photo of a Vida style dress I made for a woman in early summer. At the time, I only had photos with it on a child's dress form. Well, I pulled out my old dress form to see if I could get a better photo of the newest adult dresses. The form (especially the bust) is too big for the dress but I think this gives a better idea of how this style would look on a woman.



Thank you for sharing.  I think the person you made those for must be petite.  The appliques are beautiful.


----------



## busy mommy

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have made the bowling shirt for my little guy, he wears a 5 in pants and either a 5 or a 6 in shirts.  I used the size 5/6 for him and it fits very nicely.  I think the 3/4 would be too small.  I have also made a shirt for my nephew who usually wears a size 4, I made him the 5/6 because I thought the 3/4 would be too small.  It fits him a little loosely and he loves it and wears it a lot.  There is also a little bit more room in case it is cool and he needs to wear a long sleeved shirt underneath it.
> Is this for Deyki's big give?  What fabric are you using?  I signed up for that big give also and I don't want to make the same thing.
> 
> I hope this helps and isn't too confusing.


Thanks!  I was thinking the 5/6, but measurements confuse me sometimes.  I found some Spiderman fabric at Walmart that I will be using.  I am on my way to wash it right now, so I can cut it out today.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I love the Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs shirt.  I am sorry Igor was a dud.

Are they sending you a replacement?


The candy corn outfit is adorable!  I love the fabrics and the rick rack.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

busy mommy said:


> Thanks!  I was thinking the 5/6, but measurements confuse me sometimes.  I found some Spiderman fabric at Walmart that I will be using.  I am on my way to wash it right now, so I can cut it out today.



I looked for Spiderman fabric at JoAnn's but I didn't find any.  I am glad you found some.  I will make him a Mickey shirt I have a cute Mickey fabric with stars that is perfect for DHS.  Or I have some Christmas fabric I could make a shirt for him with. With Mickey and Pluto. I know they are doing the CandleLight Processional.  I can't decide.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I think I may have bit off more than I can chew. . . 

I made a list of things I want to make for our trip, stuff I already bought fabric for and it is 17 things.  And I signed up for a big give.






A Bowling Shirt for DS and DD
with an applique on the back





Bowling shirt for DS and a simply sweet top for DD with appliqued jeans






Two more bowling shirts.  the Jack Sparrow fabric is for DS and the other one is for DD.  I am adding Minnie dot to DD's shirt






Halloween fabrics for a Simply Sweet top for DD with appliqued jeans





Tink fabrics for Myself and DD
I am going to use the Tunic patterns from Carla






an appliqued messenger bag for myself
Plus an Animal Kingdom appliqued shirt for myself and NBC shirts for the whole family.
I also need to make at least two Pirate costume shirts.
Wish me luck, I am going back to cutting.


----------



## jessica52877

You'll make it! Don't worry! All you need is a bit of faith and a little pixie dust!

I don't even want to think about my list to finish up this week!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mandyb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good entry level serger. I have been sewing for years so I am pretty experienced but I have never used a serger. I don't want to spend a lot on it but I do want something that has all the functions I might need for typical projects. Any suggestions?


I love my Brother 1034D.  Under $200, and does everything I ask it too (which, to be honest, isn't that much; I serge all my seams, and have done a lot of rolled hems ) but it will pretty easily go through the 6 layers of fabric I ask it too.  Pretty easy to thread, too once you get the hang of it.


busy mommy said:


> I finished Maddie's patchwork twirl.  Here's a picture.  I hope to take her outside this week and see if she can make it twirl.  It has rained for 14 days now (I think) and is rather muddy outside.  I bought her the little pettiskirt Old Navy had and it is a little big.  I need to take it in some.  And my Granny made her a hat the other day and I can't get it off of her head.


Love the dress, super cute!



danicaw said:


> Love it! Looks perfect. You can see she loves it too
> 
> I finally finished the dress I started a week ago. This week it was really hard to find time. But DD was able to wear it to church today and it fit so, its all good
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the bow! (not sure what she is doing to the poor horse, maybe she will grow up to be a vet)
> 
> Dress is blue but we did the sash/bow out of the same fabric with a green background.
> I went up one size since the last time I used the portrait peasant. But its still tight getting her arms in once its over her head. It fits great on, once her arms are in. Not sure if I could do something in the construction to give her more room, but would it be to big then? Just thinking out loud
> 
> I need to put together a few pairs of easy-fits, then its on to some costumes!


So cute!  I love the coordinated but contrasting color sash.


ibesue said:


> So as usual, I am so far behind!!!  I have been lurking, but only during breaks from sewing!  So I posted my minnie set last week.  Here are the cindy ones I made.  I already posted them on facebook, so I know many of you have seen them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the step sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just because they are cute, 2 of my granddaughters!
> Miss Kadie


I just love these!  Awesome!!


longing2Batdisney said:


> I have been lurking here every once in a great while!! I was going to try my hand at iron ons until I had seen your work! Now, I want to try to do appliques?!? Just don't know if I am wasting my money are time.
> I do not know the first thing sewing, do not have a machine, would have to start by hand (to see if it is something I would even like to do)!
> 
> I am in total awe of each of you! love all the hard work and love in each of your work!
> still looking and trying to decide if it is something I can do! I even went to Hobby Lobby to look at material last week!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your work and pics with us wanna be's...


You can totally do this!  I agree that you should definitely get a machine!  I hadn't sewn until this April when I found the group; between the Disboutiqers and youcanmakethis.com, I make all my kids clothes now, and I'm even starting to sell some!  You'll do great!!


NanasCustomCreations said:


> Okay, I know you guys haven't heard from me in a LONG time but had a lot of DRAMA going on for a time...and recently I started looking for you guys again...that took awhile I think it a single digit part the last time I was "ON"..
> For the old-Timers!!! I will have to see if I can dig up some pix of some of my projects I was doing while I was in Lurkdom......Nana


Hi Nana!!! Welcome back!  Can't wait to see some pics!



karamat said:


> At the last minute I decided to enter my county fair's Creative Arts competition... I checked out the requirements Sunday, thinking it would be too late since the fair started Friday, but they were taking entries Wednesday and Thursday morning.  So I decided to enter an outfit I made DD over the summer and make a crayon apron for entry.  Well, they called Friday - I won on both pieces... a first place ribbon on the outfit and first place ribbon and outstanding rosette on the crayon apron.  These pictures aren't good, but here they are...


Congratulations!  Those look adorable!


2cutekidz said:


> Come Vote for Emily and Matthew in the Gap Casting Call!!  They only have 2 votes You can vot daily
> 
> http://family.go.com/gapcastingcall/entries/Lrates/


I voted!  


NiniMorris said:


> I'm Baaack!
> 
> Had a great week at Disney...just went way too soon!  I'm going to try and go back and catch up on all I've missed out on!
> 
> The week before we went, it rained each day at Disney and here at my house...no rain at Disney this week, but floods here in the Atlanta area.  I can deal with rain at home, just not on vacation!
> 
> Now, to unpack and read a few pages and start to get caught up!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...forgot to say, the highlight of our trip was my two little princesses wearing their Minnie Mouse dresses were chosen to open up Chef Mickey's on Tuesday!  We were the Family of the Day...not all that great but we really got a kick out of it!


I'm so glad you had a great trip!  Can't wait to see/hear more!


busy mommy said:


> I need some help, please.  I am going  to make a bowling shirt for the big give.  Based on the measurements given, I think he will need a size 3/4.  Can someone check this out and make sure I am reading everything correctly?  Or if I should make the size 5/6, which is what he wears in regular clothes.  I'm sorry to ask so many questions, but I have only sewn for my kids, and they are always around to try on what I make.  I want to make sure the shirt fits.
> Thanks a bunch!


I agree w/ the pp's; I'd do the 5/6.



LisaZoe said:


> If you'll remember, I shared a photo of a Vida style dress I made for a woman in early summer. At the time, I only had photos with it on a child's dress form. Well, I pulled out my old dress form to see if I could get a better photo of the newest adult dresses. The form (especially the bust) is too big for the dress but I think this gives a better idea of how this style would look on a woman.


Love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love it!!!!!


NaeNae said:


> I finally finished DGD5's Halloween outfit.  I had the pants made and she asked for the rick rack to be added.  I showed them to her today and she said "you put my stripes on".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: She picked the big polka dot material to go with the candy corn.


Cute!!  Love the fabric combo.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I think I may have bit off more than I can chew. . .
> 
> I made a list of things I want to make for our trip, stuff I already bought fabric for and it is 17 things.  And I signed up for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bowling Shirt for DS and DD
> with an applique on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirt for DS and a simply sweet top for DD with appliqued jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more bowling shirts.  the Jack Sparrow fabric is for DS and the other one is for DD.  I am adding Minnie dot to DD's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween fabrics for a Simply Sweet top for DD with appliqued jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink fabrics for Myself and DD
> I am going to use the Tunic patterns from Carla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an appliqued messenger bag for myself
> Plus an Animal Kingdom appliqued shirt for myself and NBC shirts for the whole family.
> I also need to make at least two Pirate costume shirts.
> Wish me luck, I am going back to cutting.


You can totally do this.  You're doing things the right way; I'd recommend doing all your cutting first, and just seperating by projects; the cutting day is long, but the rest of it goes so much faster!


----------



## jeniamt

With less than 2 months to go I need to start cranking some stuff out.  I finally have something to post!!!! This outfit really put me in a sewing block.  I cut out the applique 2 months ago and just couldn't bring myself to put everything together.  I think it was the black/white theme that was dragging me down.  My boss finally suggested adding a little bit of red and all the sudden the creative juices started flowing.  It may be hard to tell from the photos but all the ruffles are edged in a red narrow rolled hem on my serger.

Oh, and I should mention... the top is a size 4 Vida and yes... that is my almost 10 year old!  I started making it for DD3 but Gillian fell in love with it so we found an old pair of jeans and added the ruffles to make a complete outfit.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

My youngest just started gymnastics and needed new leotards...all her dance ones from last year were boring black or had skirts attatched.  I found some fun lycra fabric and a Kwik Sew pattern, this took me less than an hour to make, including tracing the pattern and making a scrunchie to match.  My mom always made leos for my oldest, she said it was easy, but I never realized just how easy it was!  The pattern was the most expensive part, and the remaining fabric will make another leo and scrunchie set, one of my co-workers has a gym DD too, so now I've got a great gift for her upcoming birthday!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jeniamt said:


> With less than 2 months to go I need to start cranking some stuff out.  I finally have something to post!!!! This outfit really put me in a sewing block.  I cut out the applique 2 months ago and just couldn't bring myself to put everything together.  I think it was the black/white theme that was dragging me down.  My boss finally suggested adding a little bit of red and all the sudden the creative juices started flowing.  It may be hard to tell from the photos but all the ruffles are edged in a red narrow rolled hem on my serger.
> 
> Oh, and I should mention... the top is a size 4 Vida and yes... that is my almost 10 year old!  I started making it for DD3 but Gillian fell in love with it so we found an old pair of jeans and added the ruffles to make a complete outfit.


Love it!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My youngest just started gymnastics and needed new leotards...all her dance ones from last year were boring black or had skirts attatched.  I found some fun lycra fabric and a Kwik Sew pattern, this took me less than an hour to make, including tracing the pattern and making a scrunchie to match.  My mom always made leos for my oldest, she said it was easy, but I never realized just how easy it was!  The pattern was the most expensive part, and the remaining fabric will make another leo and scrunchie set, one of my co-workers has a gym DD too, so now I've got a great gift for her upcoming birthday!


Super cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Slightly OT, but I thought I'd show y'all the cake my partner and I made for a halloween themed birthday yesterday:





Also, I made a doll outfit to go with the vida and peasant top; Caitie wanted me to post a pic of her w/ the doll:


----------



## jeniamt

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but I thought I'd show y'all the cake my partner and I made for a halloween themed birthday yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made a doll outfit to go with the vida and peasant top; Caitie wanted me to post a pic of her w/ the doll:



Wow everything is soooo cute!  Do you own a bakery?

Question, anyone ever made this:
http://www.reddawn.net/costume/bodice.htm

Gillian wants to be a devil for Halloween and I thought I would make a corset top to go with it.  I would love to see pics if anyone has followed these (or similar) directions.  Thanks!

Another question... anyone using Photoshop Elements 6 for a Mac.  I am so lost and need a book or website to point me in the right direction.

Thanks again!


----------



## DisneyKings

I'm planning on making my DDs (2 & 4) a halloween style vida to hopefully go to MNSSHP in a few weeks.  I've read through the tutorials (thank you SOOO much ladies!), but I have a ? about the sizing.  Both DDs are tall & skinny--do I need to leave off the seam allowance to make it smaller?  or just make the size I need for length & tighten the elastic to fit?  Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jeniamt said:


> Wow everything is soooo cute!  Do you own a bakery?
> 
> Question, anyone ever made this:
> http://www.reddawn.net/costume/bodice.htm
> 
> Gillian wants to be a devil for Halloween and I thought I would make a corset top to go with it.  I would love to see pics if anyone has followed these (or similar) directions.  Thanks!
> 
> Another question... anyone using Photoshop Elements 6 for a Mac.  I am so lost and need a book or website to point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks again!



Thanks, a friend and have recently started a very small (we only want to do about 2 cakes a month) cake business.  I didn't realize until the pic got bigger that there must have been a bit of damage in moving it (the client took the pics when it got to his house, and there are lumps and bumps and stuff that weren't there before- sorry!)  we only just started learning in December, so we're still building our skill level.  I have made a corset top for DD, but not that one; I got the pattern off ycmt; I think the one you're looking at would probably work for a costume fine, though.  I have a PC, so I can't help w/ the last question.


----------



## LisaZoe

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Thank you for sharing.  I think the person you made those for must be petite.  The appliques are beautiful.



I don't know if she'd be considered petite. I think the dress would be about a size 10 but it looks smaller since my dress form is a plus size (bust is 44").



DisneyKings said:


> I'm planning on making my DDs (2 & 4) a halloween style vida to hopefully go to MNSSHP in a few weeks.  I've read through the tutorials (thank you SOOO much ladies!), but I have a ? about the sizing.  Both DDs are tall & skinny--do I need to leave off the seam allowance to make it smaller?  or just make the size I need for length & tighten the elastic to fit?  Thanks for any help you can offer!



I think tracing without seam allowance would work for a slimmer child. Of course cinching in the elastic on the side is a quick fix, too. The dress is actually fairly flexible for fit so there are several options for adjusting the size, including going down a size and adding length. 

The finished length of the dress listed on the pattern doesn't include a bottom ruffle so that's an easy way to get 2-3" of extra length. If you need more, I'd add to the bottom of the side panels and the lower middle panels.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...I have a few minutes to give a bit more info about our recent trip...I made two T Shirts per day for everyone except the girls, they got one shirt and one dress.  Their dolls got matching dresses.  (their dolls only saw one dress.  It was too much trouble to keep up with.  The dolls wouldn't listen and kept disappearing!) All the clothes were a hit to everyone (except hubby!  he wore them but only to make me happy!)

I think the reason we were chosen for Family of the Day at Chef Mickey's was because the girls looked so cute in their Minnie dresses!  We got lots and lots of compliments on the clothes and the autograph quilt.  

It was almost like we had two separate vacations...the first half was a dream come true, the last half was a nightmare!  Let's just say inlaws can become outlaws very easily! (I try my hardest to be a good mother in law, but evidently I did not succeed on this trip!)  My son, DIL and the two little ones went home two days early, but we had a blast by ourselves anyway!

The weather was perfect!  Saw only a couple of drops of rain all week (even though Atlanta was flooded the whole time we were gone!) Although hubby thought the heat was more than he wanted to deal with, so we were unable to take advantage of the free dining bounceback.  We are however planning another trip in Jan/Feb of 2011.  Should be interesting since my DD9 is starting back to public school tomorrow.  I'm not sure we are going to be able to take her out for the trip, but we have a year and a half to worry about that.  (BTW DD9 has already started planning her clothes for next trip!)

The crowds were almost non existent until Friday!  Then it got a bit crazy! I'm so glad we left on Saturday, I don't think I could deal with the crowds much longer.

I am thinking of doing a detailed Trip report...I made lots of entries in my computer journal each night to help me with the details.  I am not sure I want my DIL to see my real thoughts though (wink wink)so I will probably just keep them to myself!

Overall it was a good trip, even if I did spend most of it babysitting...

Nini

PS

I do have a ton of pictures.  Unfortunately, the photo sites and I do not like each other.  I have tried to upload them, but it is taking soooo much time, I keep giving up!


----------



## princessmom29

I am not here nearly enough anymore, but just wanted to pop in to say how cute everyone's stuff is today. The haloween outfit is too cute. Love the candy corn fabric! Lisa contninues to amaze me. You are a true artist! DH is working 7 days a week right now, so my sowing time has been severely limited.


----------



## Tanzanite

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I think I may have bit off more than I can chew. . .
> 
> I made a list of things I want to make for our trip, stuff I already bought fabric for and it is 17 things.  And I signed up for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bowling Shirt for DS and DD
> with an applique on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirt for DS and a simply sweet top for DD with appliqued jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more bowling shirts.  the Jack Sparrow fabric is for DS and the other one is for DD.  I am adding Minnie dot to DD's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween fabrics for a Simply Sweet top for DD with appliqued jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink fabrics for Myself and DD
> I am going to use the Tunic patterns from Carla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an appliqued messenger bag for myself
> Plus an Animal Kingdom appliqued shirt for myself and NBC shirts for the whole family.
> I also need to make at least two Pirate costume shirts.
> Wish me luck, I am going back to cutting.



Ilove the mickey fabric never seen that one where did you find it you have a lot of loveley fabrics cant wait to see cute outfits you make with them.


----------



## VBAndrea

Breaking this up into two posts since there are too many images!!!!




busy mommy said:


> I finished Maddie's patchwork twirl.  Here's a picture.  I hope to take her outside this week and see if she can make it twirl.  It has rained for 14 days now (I think) and is rather muddy outside.  I bought her the little pettiskirt Old Navy had and it is a little big.  I need to take it in some.  And my Granny made her a hat the other day and I can't get it off of her head.


Very cute!



danicaw said:


> I finally finished the dress I started a week ago. This week it was really hard to find time. But DD was able to wear it to church today and it fit so, its all good
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the bow! (not sure what she is doing to the poor horse, maybe she will grow up to be a vet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer shot of the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress is blue but we did the sash/bow out of the same fabric with a green background.
> I went up one size since the last time I used the portrait peasant. But its still tight getting her arms in once its over her head. It fits great on, once her arms are in. Not sure if I could do something in the construction to give her more room, but would it be to big then? Just thinking out loud
> 
> I need to put together a few pairs of easy-fits, then its on to some costumes!


Looks good!  DD saw the pics and she was quite intrigued with that horse as well.



ibesue said:


> So as usual, I am so far behind!!!  I have been lurking, but only during breaks from sewing!  So I posted my minnie set last week.  Here are the cindy ones I made.  I already posted them on facebook, so I know many of you have seen them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the step sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just because they are cute, 2 of my granddaughters!
> Miss Kadie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly on her first birthday!  After making her outfit, i had to also make a coordinating one for Kadie!
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx350/FromNanasCloset/th_sept222009011.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> I KNOW I have missed soooo many adorable outfits!!  So many beautiful things.  I am always amazed at the cuteness of all the different outfits!!  I have another busy week ahead.  I will be lurking, but possibly not posting again.  Miss Kadie's birthday is Thursday, so we will be heading to Ariel's grotto for lunch with the princess's!  Then I will be babysitting ALL day on Friday, :scared1::scared1: so that my DD, Sarah will be able to go on a family day cruise with her DH (he is in the Navy!).  Then Saturday, I will get to see Miss Kadie play soccer again.  I wonder if she will want to play!  :rotfl2:  Last game she was more interested in picking flowers!
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> Adorable outfits!!!  I  have some similar Tremaine clipart saved and was contemplating doing a similar applique on a Vida (I actually had to go looked at my saved clip art to see if it was identical, but it's not -- Drizella and Anastasia are switched around but I think my Lucifer is identical).  I'm not sure I'll be able to pull off something with such tiny detail though.  My dd saw the outfit and loved it.
> 
> [quote="NiniMorris, post: 33727024"]I'm Baaack!
> 
> Had a great week at Disney...just went way too soon!  I'm going to try and go back and catch up on all I've missed out on!
> 
> The week before we went, it rained each day at Disney and here at my house...no rain at Disney this week, but floods here in the Atlanta area.  I can deal with rain at home, just not on vacation!
> 
> Now, to unpack and read a few pages and start to get caught up!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...forgot to say, the highlight of our trip was my two little princesses wearing their Minnie Mouse dresses were chosen to open up Chef Mickey's on Tuesday!  We were the Family of the Day...not all that great but we really got a kick out of it![/QUOTE]
> Sounds like a great time!  Post some pics!!!
> 
> 
> [quote="karamat, post: 33728543"]At the last minute I decided to enter my county fair's Creative Arts competition... I checked out the requirements Sunday, thinking it would be too late since the fair started Friday, but they were taking entries Wednesday and Thursday morning.  So I decided to enter an outfit I made DD over the summer and make a crayon apron for entry.  Well, they called Friday - I won on both pieces... a first place ribbon on the outfit and first place ribbon and outstanding rosette on the crayon apron.  These pictures aren't good, but here they are...
> 
> [IMG]http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb167/karamat26/th_Picture035.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the items in little better pictures



Congrats!!!  Love that doggie fabric!  You certainly deserve those blue ribbons for that great work.



LisaZoe said:


> If you'll remember, I shared a photo of a Vida style dress I made for a woman in early summer. At the time, I only had photos with it on a child's dress form. Well, I pulled out my old dress form to see if I could get a better photo of the newest adult dresses. The form (especially the bust) is too big for the dress but I think this gives a better idea of how this style would look on a woman.


Amazing as usual.  It's still hard for me to picture that style on adult, but if anyone can pull off making it, it's you.



NaeNae said:


> I finally finished DGD5's Halloween outfit.  I had the pants made and she asked for the rick rack to be added.  I showed them to her today and she said "you put my stripes on".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: She picked the big polka dot material to go with the candy corn.


Looks great and I like the bright colors.



emcreative said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hannah's having a rough night so just a fly-by post.  I loved the stuff posted today!
> 
> We did sneak off to the movies (Hannah got sick on the way home) and Lizzie finally got to see Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.  I also thought I'd post the ONLY shirt Igor ever made correctly...he's been sent back on exchange, it appears he was a DUD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Enabler Alert***
> 
> The Puddle Jumper site as a ton of Sandals on sale!  If you feel confident picking up for next summer (especially for a disney trip) they are a great deal!


Yay!  Glad Igor was at least good for one thing.  I would suggest you name the replacement a female name.  Our first robotic mower, Ernie, was a dud.  They kept trying to fix him to no avail.  The replacement, Charlotte, has done a stellar performance.


----------



## VBAndrea

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I think I may have bit off more than I can chew. . .
> 
> I made a list of things I want to make for our trip, stuff I already bought fabric for and it is 17 things.  And I signed up for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bowling Shirt for DS and DD
> with an applique on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirt for DS and a simply sweet top for DD with appliqued jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more bowling shirts.  the Jack Sparrow fabric is for DS and the other one is for DD.  I am adding Minnie dot to DD's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween fabrics for a Simply Sweet top for DD with appliqued jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink fabrics for Myself and DD
> I am going to use the Tunic patterns from Carla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an appliqued messenger bag for myself
> Plus an Animal Kingdom appliqued shirt for myself and NBC shirts for the whole family.
> I also need to make at least two Pirate costume shirts.
> Wish me luck, I am going back to cutting.


Oh my!  You do have a lot of work ahead of you.  At least you have all your fabric and ideas though.  I'm still working on all of that.



jeniamt said:


> With less than 2 months to go I need to start cranking some stuff out.  I finally have something to post!!!! This outfit really put me in a sewing block.  I cut out the applique 2 months ago and just couldn't bring myself to put everything together.  I think it was the black/white theme that was dragging me down.  My boss finally suggested adding a little bit of red and all the sudden the creative juices started flowing.  It may be hard to tell from the photos but all the ruffles are edged in a red narrow rolled hem on my serger.
> 
> Oh, and I should mention... the top is a size 4 Vida and yes... that is my almost 10 year old!  I started making it for DD3 but Gillian fell in love with it so we found an old pair of jeans and added the ruffles to make a complete outfit.


LOVE IT!!!!  I love the fabric and colors and what a great applique.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My youngest just started gymnastics and needed new leotards...all her dance ones from last year were boring black or had skirts attatched.  I found some fun lycra fabric and a Kwik Sew pattern, this took me less than an hour to make, including tracing the pattern and making a scrunchie to match.  My mom always made leos for my oldest, she said it was easy, but I never realized just how easy it was!  The pattern was the most expensive part, and the remaining fabric will make another leo and scrunchie set, one of my co-workers has a gym DD too, so now I've got a great gift for her upcoming birthday!


I would think it would be hard to make a leotard -- turned out really nice!



ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but I thought I'd show y'all the cake my partner and I made for a halloween themed birthday yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made a doll outfit to go with the vida and peasant top; Caitie wanted me to post a pic of her w/ the doll:


Great cake and love the coordinating doll dress.



DisneyKings said:


> I'm planning on making my DDs (2 & 4) a halloween style vida to hopefully go to MNSSHP in a few weeks.  I've read through the tutorials (thank you SOOO much ladies!), but I have a ? about the sizing.  Both DDs are tall & skinny--do I need to leave off the seam allowance to make it smaller?  or just make the size I need for length & tighten the elastic to fit?  Thanks for any help you can offer!


My dd is tall and skinny and added the seam allowance.  She definitely has growing room and I think the dress would have worked fine without the seam allowance.  I cinched the elastic alot.  Here is a pic so you can get an idea (she's 44 inches and almost 40 pounds and I made the size 5/6 with seam allow):


----------



## VBAndrea

HELP PLEASE!

I want to add some grossgrain ribbon as accents to a patchwork skirt I am making as well as to a knit t.  Should I wash the ribbon first?  Does grossgrain shrink?  Some of it has white dots on it -- I would do a cold water wash/low dry and iron the back side -- might that be problematic in having the dots wear away?

Also, I already added grossgrain ribbon to my dd's halloween skirt and I didn't prewash it.  So please tell me I don't need to prewash the ribbon, but more importantly, tell me the correct thing to do.

I have my Cars dress done minus the sash -- yes, I need to go to the store and get more fabric   I will post pics once that gets done (though I work three days this week so who knows when it will get done).

But anotherQUESTION:
I want to make ds a coordinating shirt.  DD is no issue weather wise as if it's hot she wears the dress alone (Simply Sweet bodice/stripwork skirt) and if it's cold she can have a long sleeve t with leggings.  But ds is a problem.  If I make a bowling shirt and it's cold does it look dorky with a long sleeve t under it?  And if embellish some bottoms do I embellish shorts or pants -- we will be there in December so weather is impossible to predict, therefore I guess it's impossble to know if shorts or pants are the answer for him.  I only have a couple of pairs of unzip convertible pants -- if I can find more I'll embellish some of those, but they are hard to come by.

And one other question, is thread with the sheen to it available at fabric stores or does that have to be ordered?  Is it embroidery thread?


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Mainly I just upsized the Vida patterns to get the measurements I needed. For the first one I made, it came out very close to the Vida in look. For the newer ones, the customers wanted them a bit less full so I adjusted the side panels. I also added a little extra fullness to the chest. I wish I had time to experiment with the pattern more since I'd like the side panels to be wider. I still really like the overall look of the finished dresses and am pleased with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> I think next time I have a little time to sew for fun, I may make a dress for myself - without applique.



SO, you take it to Kinko's or something?  How do you enlarge it?



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I think I may have bit off more than I can chew. . .
> 
> I made a list of things I want to make for our trip, stuff I already bought fabric for and it is 17 things.  And I signed up for a big give.



I really like this fabric!



jeniamt said:


> With less than 2 months to go I need to start cranking some stuff out.  I finally have something to post!!!! This outfit really put me in a sewing block.  I cut out the applique 2 months ago and just couldn't bring myself to put everything together.  I think it was the black/white theme that was dragging me down.  My boss finally suggested adding a little bit of red and all the sudden the creative juices started flowing.  It may be hard to tell from the photos but all the ruffles are edged in a red narrow rolled hem on my serger.
> 
> Oh, and I should mention... the top is a size 4 Vida and yes... that is my almost 10 year old!  I started making it for DD3 but Gillian fell in love with it so we found an old pair of jeans and added the ruffles to make a complete outfit.



That turned out super cute!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My youngest just started gymnastics and needed new leotards...all her dance ones from last year were boring black or had skirts attatched.  I found some fun lycra fabric and a Kwik Sew pattern, this took me less than an hour to make, including tracing the pattern and making a scrunchie to match.  My mom always made leos for my oldest, she said it was easy, but I never realized just how easy it was!  The pattern was the most expensive part, and the remaining fabric will make another leo and scrunchie set, one of my co-workers has a gym DD too, so now I've got a great gift for her upcoming birthday!



My DD is in gymnastics, and those leotards are expensive!  I seriously need to try this!  It's a kwik sew pattern?  Where did you buy it?



ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but I thought I'd show y'all the cake my partner and I made for a halloween themed birthday yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made a doll outfit to go with the vida and peasant top; Caitie wanted me to post a pic of her w/ the doll:



the cake looks YUMMY!  And what a cutie with her doll!



NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have a few minutes to give a bit more info about our recent trip...I made two T Shirts per day for everyone except the girls, they got one shirt and one dress.  Their dolls got matching dresses.  (their dolls only saw one dress.  It was too much trouble to keep up with.  The dolls wouldn't listen and kept disappearing!) All the clothes were a hit to everyone (except hubby!  he wore them but only to make me happy!)
> 
> I think the reason we were chosen for Family of the Day at Chef Mickey's was because the girls looked so cute in their Minnie dresses!  We got lots and lots of compliments on the clothes and the autograph quilt.
> 
> It was almost like we had two separate vacations...the first half was a dream come true, the last half was a nightmare!  Let's just say inlaws can become outlaws very easily! (I try my hardest to be a good mother in law, but evidently I did not succeed on this trip!)  My son, DIL and the two little ones went home two days early, but we had a blast by ourselves anyway!
> 
> The weather was perfect!  Saw only a couple of drops of rain all week (even though Atlanta was flooded the whole time we were gone!) Although hubby thought the heat was more than he wanted to deal with, so we were unable to take advantage of the free dining bounceback.  We are however planning another trip in Jan/Feb of 2011.  Should be interesting since my DD9 is starting back to public school tomorrow.  I'm not sure we are going to be able to take her out for the trip, but we have a year and a half to worry about that.  (BTW DD9 has already started planning her clothes for next trip!)
> 
> The crowds were almost non existent until Friday!  Then it got a bit crazy! I'm so glad we left on Saturday, I don't think I could deal with the crowds much longer.
> 
> I am thinking of doing a detailed Trip report...I made lots of entries in my computer journal each night to help me with the details.  I am not sure I want my DIL to see my real thoughts though (wink wink)so I will probably just keep them to myself!
> 
> Overall it was a good trip, even if I did spend most of it babysitting...
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS
> 
> I do have a ton of pictures.  Unfortunately, the photo sites and I do not like each other.  I have tried to upload them, but it is taking soooo much time, I keep giving up!




How awful!  I'm sorry your trip didn't conclude magically!  Sometimes Disney trips with families can be difficult.  BTDT!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but I thought I'd show y'all the cake my partner and I made for a halloween themed birthday yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made a doll outfit to go with the vida and peasant top; Caitie wanted me to post a pic of her w/ the doll:


Cute cake!  I love the doll's outfit with the vida.


Tanzanite said:


> Ilove the mickey fabric never seen that one where did you find it you have a lot of loveley fabrics cant wait to see cute outfits you make with them.


Most of my fabrics were purchased at JoAnn's including the Mickey fabric.  I bought the 102 Dalmations fabric from Ebay.   The Jack Sparrow fabric I bought a while back at a Hancock Fabric Store.  It is an Alexander Henry Fabric.  DH took me out to dinner and now I am going back to cutting.



jeniamt said:


> With less than 2 months to go I need to start cranking some stuff out.  I finally have something to post!!!! This outfit really put me in a sewing block.  I cut out the applique 2 months ago and just couldn't bring myself to put everything together.  I think it was the black/white theme that was dragging me down.  My boss finally suggested adding a little bit of red and all the sudden the creative juices started flowing.  It may be hard to tell from the photos but all the ruffles are edged in a red narrow rolled hem on my serger.
> 
> Oh, and I should mention... the top is a size 4 Vida and yes... that is my almost 10 year old!  I started making it for DD3 but Gillian fell in love with it so we found an old pair of jeans and added the ruffles to make a complete outfit.


I love the Steamboat Willie applique!  Beautiful Work.


TinkerbelleMom said:


> My youngest just started gymnastics and needed new leotards...all her dance ones from last year were boring black or had skirts attatched.  I found some fun lycra fabric and a Kwik Sew pattern, this took me less than an hour to make, including tracing the pattern and making a scrunchie to match.  My mom always made leos for my oldest, she said it was easy, but I never realized just how easy it was!  The pattern was the most expensive part, and the remaining fabric will make another leo and scrunchie set, one of my co-workers has a gym DD too, so now I've got a great gift for her upcoming birthday!


What a great idea, that fabric is really pretty.


VBAndrea said:


> HELP PLEASE!
> 
> I want to add some grossgrain ribbon as accents to a patchwork skirt I am making as well as to a knit t.  Should I wash the ribbon first?  Does grossgrain shrink?  Some of it has white dots on it -- I would do a cold water wash/low dry and iron the back side -- might that be problematic in having the dots wear away?
> 
> Also, I already added grossgrain ribbon to my dd's halloween skirt and I didn't prewash it.  So please tell me I don't need to prewash the ribbon, but more importantly, tell me the correct thing to do.
> 
> I have my Cars dress done minus the sash -- yes, I need to go to the store and get more fabric   I will post pics once that gets done (though I work three days this week so who knows when it will get done).
> 
> But anotherQUESTION:
> I want to make ds a coordinating shirt.  DD is no issue weather wise as if it's hot she wears the dress alone (Simply Sweet bodice/stripwork skirt) and if it's cold she can have a long sleeve t with leggings.  But ds is a problem.  If I make a bowling shirt and it's cold does it look dorky with a long sleeve t under it?  And if embellish some bottoms do I embellish shorts or pants -- we will be there in December so weather is impossible to predict, therefore I guess it's impossble to know if shorts or pants are the answer for him.  I only have a couple of pairs of unzip convertible pants -- if I can find more I'll embellish some of those, but they are hard to come by.
> 
> And one other question, is thread with the sheen to it available at fabric stores or does that have to be ordered?  Is it embroidery thread?



I am not sure about the ribbon.  I would think that it wouldn't bleed if it is polyester.  I have made some Minnie Mouse appliques but I made the bow's pinned on so they didn't have to be washed.  I have washed a pair of ribbon shorts of DD's that had various ribbons on the pant legs in red, yellow, and black and they didn't bleed at all.

I use Sulky Embroidery thread that is 100% rayon and it has a sheen to it.  I get it at JoAnn's.

I can tell you that I think the bowling shirts look cute with a long sleeved tee shirt underneath.  Here's a picture from our trip in January




And I think I would make pants for December.  Especially if you have a young boy who doesn't tolerate the cold well.


----------



## Mirb1214

LisaZoe said:


> If you'll remember, I shared a photo of a Vida style dress I made for a woman in early summer. At the time, I only had photos with it on a child's dress form. Well, I pulled out my old dress form to see if I could get a better photo of the newest adult dresses. The form (especially the bust) is too big for the dress but I think this gives a better idea of how this style would look on a woman.






jeniamt said:


> With less than 2 months to go I need to start cranking some stuff out.  I finally have something to post!!!! This outfit really put me in a sewing block.  I cut out the applique 2 months ago and just couldn't bring myself to put everything together.  I think it was the black/white theme that was dragging me down.  My boss finally suggested adding a little bit of red and all the sudden the creative juices started flowing.  It may be hard to tell from the photos but all the ruffles are edged in a red narrow rolled hem on my serger.
> 
> Oh, and I should mention... the top is a size 4 Vida and yes... that is my almost 10 year old!  I started making it for DD3 but Gillian fell in love with it so we found an old pair of jeans and added the ruffles to make a complete outfit.



It looks great!  That gives me hope that I can get lots of wear out of DD's outfits.  Just let the dresses turn into tops!



ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but I thought I'd show y'all the cake my partner and I made for a halloween themed birthday yesterday:



Wow!!  That is ONE AWESOME CAKE!!!


----------



## jeniamt

VBAndrea said:


> Oh my!  You do have a lot of work ahead of you.  At least you have all your fabric and ideas though.  I'm still working on all of that.
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!  I love the fabric and colors and what a great applique.
> 
> 
> I would think it would be hard to make a leotard -- turned out really nice!
> 
> 
> Great cake and love the coordinating doll dress.
> 
> 
> My dd is tall and skinny and added the seam allowance.  She definitely has growing room and I think the dress would have worked fine without the seam allowance.  I cinched the elastic alot.  Here is a pic so you can get an idea (she's 44 inches and almost 40 pounds and I made the size 5/6 with seam allow):



Super cute dress.  I love how versatile the dress can be!



VBAndrea said:


> HELP PLEASE!
> 
> I want to add some grossgrain ribbon as accents to a patchwork skirt I am making as well as to a knit t.  Should I wash the ribbon first?  Does grossgrain shrink?  Some of it has white dots on it -- I would do a cold water wash/low dry and iron the back side -- might that be problematic in having the dots wear away?
> 
> Also, I already added grossgrain ribbon to my dd's halloween skirt and I didn't prewash it.  So please tell me I don't need to prewash the ribbon, but more importantly, tell me the correct thing to do.
> 
> I have my Cars dress done minus the sash -- yes, I need to go to the store and get more fabric   I will post pics once that gets done (though I work three days this week so who knows when it will get done).
> 
> But anotherQUESTION:
> I want to make ds a coordinating shirt.  DD is no issue weather wise as if it's hot she wears the dress alone (Simply Sweet bodice/stripwork skirt) and if it's cold she can have a long sleeve t with leggings.  But ds is a problem.  If I make a bowling shirt and it's cold does it look dorky with a long sleeve t under it?  And if embellish some bottoms do I embellish shorts or pants -- we will be there in December so weather is impossible to predict, therefore I guess it's impossble to know if shorts or pants are the answer for him.  I only have a couple of pairs of unzip convertible pants -- if I can find more I'll embellish some of those, but they are hard to come by.
> 
> And one other question, is thread with the sheen to it available at fabric stores or does that have to be ordered?  Is it embroidery thread?



I have never prewashed any of my trims.  But, I do wash my handmade clothes in cold water and hang to dry.

I don't think a long sleeved t under a bowling shirt would look dorky.  Actually, I think that is a cute look!


----------



## Rymer

Hey ladies.....so far the snow white gown has not arrived.  I really am starting to think I'm not getting this.  I'm so bummed.  now i have to spend more money and buy her a store bought one at the BBB ($$$$$) instead of her beautiful custom made snow white.  I wish I could kick this lady (I know mean, but I'm bummed) no label has been printed from pay pal and she hasn't responded to my message.  everyone keeps saying that maybe it will arrive in time for our trip but I can't help but not believe that at this point.  I'm so sad.............guess I'm going to have to file a report with pay pal and see if I can get my money back.


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have a few minutes to give a bit more info about our recent trip...I made two T Shirts per day for everyone except the girls, they got one shirt and one dress.  Their dolls got matching dresses.  (their dolls only saw one dress.  It was too much trouble to keep up with.  The dolls wouldn't listen and kept disappearing!) All the clothes were a hit to everyone (except hubby!  he wore them but only to make me happy!)
> 
> I think the reason we were chosen for Family of the Day at Chef Mickey's was because the girls looked so cute in their Minnie dresses!  We got lots and lots of compliments on the clothes and the autograph quilt.
> 
> It was almost like we had two separate vacations...the first half was a dream come true, the last half was a nightmare!  Let's just say inlaws can become outlaws very easily! (I try my hardest to be a good mother in law, but evidently I did not succeed on this trip!)  My son, DIL and the two little ones went home two days early, but we had a blast by ourselves anyway!
> 
> The weather was perfect!  Saw only a couple of drops of rain all week (even though Atlanta was flooded the whole time we were gone!) Although hubby thought the heat was more than he wanted to deal with, so we were unable to take advantage of the free dining bounceback.  We are however planning another trip in Jan/Feb of 2011.  Should be interesting since my DD9 is starting back to public school tomorrow.  I'm not sure we are going to be able to take her out for the trip, but we have a year and a half to worry about that.  (BTW DD9 has already started planning her clothes for next trip!)
> 
> The crowds were almost non existent until Friday!  Then it got a bit crazy! I'm so glad we left on Saturday, I don't think I could deal with the crowds much longer.
> 
> I am thinking of doing a detailed Trip report...I made lots of entries in my computer journal each night to help me with the details.  I am not sure I want my DIL to see my real thoughts though (wink wink)so I will probably just keep them to myself!
> 
> Overall it was a good trip, even if I did spend most of it babysitting...
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS
> 
> I do have a ton of pictures.  Unfortunately, the photo sites and I do not like each other.  I have tried to upload them, but it is taking soooo much time, I keep giving up!


uh oh, I'm really sorry about the downside of the trip;  we usually travel w/ my mom (because she lives with us) and I have to say, by about day 4-5, tempers are starting to flare.  We finally figured out that we have to spend at least 2 hours every two days apart.  That seems to help.  Also, we agree beforehand if there is going to be any babysitting at all, and we take turns going out at night.  (which, I admit, works really well for me; because my mom and my DH both like time with me, but don't really want to hang out alone with each other, so I pretty much get out of the room every night).  Plus, we agreed next trip that DH and I get one full morning w/ the kids while she gets a rest morning.  That way she's not so overtired, and we get a little time as a family of 4.  I just say that to let you know that multigenerational stress is pretty universal while on this kind of vacation I think.  I really hope to see pics of the dolls customs, I'm really impressed by how much you got done!



VBAndrea said:


> HELP PLEASE!
> 
> I want to add some grossgrain ribbon as accents to a patchwork skirt I am making as well as to a knit t.  Should I wash the ribbon first?  Does grossgrain shrink?  Some of it has white dots on it -- I would do a cold water wash/low dry and iron the back side -- might that be problematic in having the dots wear away?
> 
> Also, I already added grossgrain ribbon to my dd's halloween skirt and I didn't prewash it.  So please tell me I don't need to prewash the ribbon, but more importantly, tell me the correct thing to do.
> 
> I have my Cars dress done minus the sash -- yes, I need to go to the store and get more fabric   I will post pics once that gets done (though I work three days this week so who knows when it will get done).
> 
> But anotherQUESTION:
> I want to make ds a coordinating shirt.  DD is no issue weather wise as if it's hot she wears the dress alone (Simply Sweet bodice/stripwork skirt) and if it's cold she can have a long sleeve t with leggings.  But ds is a problem.  If I make a bowling shirt and it's cold does it look dorky with a long sleeve t under it?  And if embellish some bottoms do I embellish shorts or pants -- we will be there in December so weather is impossible to predict, therefore I guess it's impossble to know if shorts or pants are the answer for him.  I only have a couple of pairs of unzip convertible pants -- if I can find more I'll embellish some of those, but they are hard to come by.
> 
> And one other question, is thread with the sheen to it available at fabric stores or does that have to be ordered?  Is it embroidery thread?



I don't know the "right" way about the ribbon, but I have appied mine without washing first and so far it's been fine.  Leslie would know; she did the tute on her blog about the tiered skirt w/ ribbon.  I always wash my customs in cold on delicate and line dry them; don't know if that helps any.  I think the long sleeve t under the bowling shirt looks cute; I think it's totally fine.  As far as DS's pants, because my DS is still an age where he wears his customs at home, I would just make two embellished bottoms; both shorts and pants; because I know he'd get wear out of them.  Alternatively, I wonder if you could do a really lightweight denim easy fit pant that you could line the legs with a complimentary fabric to your top and maybe put a button tab so you could roll them up if it was warm.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

revrob said:


> My DD is in gymnastics, and those leotards are expensive!  I seriously need to try this!  It's a kwik sew pattern?  Where did you buy it?
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's Kwik Sew 2724, the one I have runs sizes 4-7, and there's also one in larger sizes, but I can't remember how big it goes.  I bought it in person, there's a really nice sewing store in Maitland FL, about 45 minutes from me and worth the drive.  They have everything imaginable there.  I looked at fabric, but walked away because I've got so much going on now.  They have a website, but I couldn't find where to order the patterns. www.sewing.net


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> HELP PLEASE!
> 
> Also, I already added grossgrain ribbon to my dd's halloween skirt and I didn't prewash it.  So please tell me I don't need to prewash the ribbon, but more importantly, tell me the correct thing to do.
> 
> But anotherQUESTION:
> I want to make ds a coordinating shirt.  DD is no issue weather wise as if it's hot she wears the dress alone (Simply Sweet bodice/stripwork skirt) and if it's cold she can have a long sleeve t with leggings.  But ds is a problem.  If I make a bowling shirt and it's cold does it look dorky with a long sleeve t under it?  And if embellish some bottoms do I embellish shorts or pants -- we will be there in December so weather is impossible to predict, therefore I guess it's impossble to know if shorts or pants are the answer for him.  I only have a couple of pairs of unzip convertible pants -- if I can find more I'll embellish some of those, but they are hard to come by.
> 
> And one other question, is thread with the sheen to it available at fabric stores or does that have to be ordered?  Is it embroidery thread?



I was taught that if it's a natural fiber, like cotton, you needed to prewash. If it's apoly, it should be okay. 

I think long Tshirts look okay under a bowling shirt. Why not have them wear long pants. But tuck a couple of knit shorts in your bag in case it gets hot in the middle of the day. Most likely it will cool down later and they'd need the long pants again. 

I think the thread your thinking of is an embroidery thread. Maderia and sulky rayon have the sheen.


----------



## VBAndrea

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am not sure about the ribbon.  I would think that it wouldn't bleed if it is polyester.  I have made some Minnie Mouse appliques but I made the bow's pinned on so they didn't have to be washed.  I have washed a pair of ribbon shorts of DD's that had various ribbons on the pant legs in red, yellow, and black and they didn't bleed at all.
> 
> I use Sulky Embroidery thread that is 100% rayon and it has a sheen to it.  I get it at JoAnn's.
> 
> I can tell you that I think the bowling shirts look cute with a long sleeved tee shirt underneath.  Here's a picture from our trip in January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think I would make pants for December.  Especially if you have a young boy who doesn't tolerate the cold well.



Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting the pics of the bowling shirts with the long sleeved t's under them   They do look cute!  I have a neighbor that put a short sleeved t-shirt under a Hawaiian shirt on her ds and I thought it looked strange -- it had a big ribbed neck and she had the shirt only partially buttoned, so maybe that was why.  I guess my next purchase is now Carla's bowling shirt.  I have a commercial pattern, but I made a different commercial pattern once for a Hawaiin shirt and it was a wee bit difficult so I think I'll just invest in Carla's.  I'm excited now!

And thanks for the thread info as well as the ribbon.  I do plan on making a Minnie head with removable bow on dd's t-shirt, but I also may put a strip of ribbon under it and surely can't take that off.




jeniamt said:


> I have never prewashed any of my trims.  But, I do wash my handmade clothes in cold water and hang to dry.
> 
> I don't think a long sleeved t under a bowling shirt would look dorky.  Actually, I think that is a cute look!


Thanks for the answers.  I wash in cold too and then I toss my clothes in the dryer on low for 10 minutes and then pull them out and hang dry.  We even have a hand washable cycle on our washer which I love.  

I did put some bias tape on my dd's dress and I did prewash that as it's cotton.  I think I'm going to skip prewashing the grossgrain as that seems to be the consensus.



Rymer said:


> Hey ladies.....so far the snow white gown has not arrived.  I really am starting to think I'm not getting this.  I'm so bummed.  now i have to spend more money and buy her a store bought one at the BBB ($$$$$) instead of her beautiful custom made snow white.  I wish I could kick this lady (I know mean, but I'm bummed) no label has been printed from pay pal and she hasn't responded to my message.  everyone keeps saying that maybe it will arrive in time for our trip but I can't help but not believe that at this point.  I'm so sad.............guess I'm going to have to file a report with pay pal and see if I can get my money back.


  UGH!  I am so sorry.  I hate hearing anything like this has ever happened to someone.  Did the seller have good feedback?  Be sure to leave negative feedback to help out other future buyers.  I forgot what day you are leaving, but by some miracle I hope the dress shows up.



ireland_nicole said:


> I don't know the "right" way about the ribbon, but I have appied mine without washing first and so far it's been fine.  Leslie would know; she did the tute on her blog about the tiered skirt w/ ribbon.  I always wash my customs in cold on delicate and line dry them; don't know if that helps any.  I think the long sleeve t under the bowling shirt looks cute; I think it's totally fine.  As far as DS's pants, because my DS is still an age where he wears his customs at home, I would just make two embellished bottoms; both shorts and pants; because I know he'd get wear out of them.  Alternatively, I wonder if you could do a really lightweight denim easy fit pant that you could line the legs with a complimentary fabric to your top and maybe put a button tab so you could roll them up if it was warm.


Thanks for the info on your experience with the ribbon.  I'm going to skip washing it.  The t-shirt and any fabric i apply it to is already prewashed and I won't wash the outfit b/f dd wears it anyway, so if gets ruined it won't get ruined until after our trip is over.
I was possibly thinking the same thing for doing appliqued Cars shorts and pants -- ds likes Cars and would wear those at home as well.  I'm not sure about anything else though -- I don't think he'd be apt to wear Mickey appliqued pants at home, but since all agree long sleeved t-s are cool under bowling shirts I'll applique a bowling shirt.  For the most part ds will just have coordinating colors with dd.  I am making him matching Cars, a Nemo t (definitely with Crush and maybe a shark and Nemo) and will make him at least one Mickey head shirt plus something for MVMCP.  Doubt I'll make him anything special for 1900PF or Akershus.



SallyfromDE said:


> I was taught that if it's a natural fiber, like cotton, you needed to prewash. If it's apoly, it should be okay.
> 
> I think long Tshirts look okay under a bowling shirt. Why not have them wear long pants. But tuck a couple of knit shorts in your bag in case it gets hot in the middle of the day. Most likely it will cool down later and they'd need the long pants again.
> 
> I think the thread your thinking of is an embroidery thread. Maderia and sulky rayon have the sheen.


Thanks for the info.  I think pants are the way to go for the most part as well as even if it's nice out, mornings and evenings are likely to be cool.  And since I'll be lugging customs around for dd I might as well lug around some shorts for ds too!  He does get hot easily, so I don't want to make him suffer in pants should we by chance get decent weather.  My rule of thumb for dressing the kids for school is that if it's over 70 degrees they can wear shorts.

Thanks to all for the quick replies


----------



## revrob

Rymer said:


> Hey ladies.....so far the snow white gown has not arrived.  I really am starting to think I'm not getting this.  I'm so bummed.  now i have to spend more money and buy her a store bought one at the BBB ($$$$$) instead of her beautiful custom made snow white.  I wish I could kick this lady (I know mean, but I'm bummed) no label has been printed from pay pal and she hasn't responded to my message.  everyone keeps saying that maybe it will arrive in time for our trip but I can't help but not believe that at this point.  I'm so sad.............guess I'm going to have to file a report with pay pal and see if I can get my money back.



I'm so sorry!




TinkerbelleMom said:


> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> My DD is in gymnastics, and those leotards are expensive!  I seriously need to try this!  It's a kwik sew pattern?  Where did you buy it?
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's Kwik Sew 2724, the one I have runs sizes 4-7, and there's also one in larger sizes, but I can't remember how big it goes.  I bought it in person, there's a really nice sewing store in Maitland FL, about 45 minutes from me and worth the drive.  They have everything imaginable there.  I looked at fabric, but walked away because I've got so much going on now.  They have a website, but I couldn't find where to order the patterns. www.sewing.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I'll see if I can find it!
Click to expand...


----------



## xdanielleax

I don't know what my problem is.  I still need to sew 3 customs and some accessories and I have no motivation.  We leave in 18 days!  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!  I just wish the fabric could cut itself...lol...it's not the sewing I mind so much...just the cutting! OY!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

xdanielleax said:


> I don't know what my problem is.  I still need to sew 3 customs and some accessories and I have no motivation.  We leave in 18 days!  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!  I just wish the fabric could cut itself...lol...it's not the sewing I mind so much...just the cutting! OY!



Ugh, I totally understand, cutting is my least favorite part too!  I don't even know why, it's not hard.  But I guess its not as much fun as sewing and actually seeing progress in what you're making.


----------



## angel23321

Well with school starting, vacation, then travel for work..I have barely even been lurking. 

Well I used my ruffler foot for the first time today...WOW. I don't know how I lived without it before.  I still have a lot to learn (not as much as I would've without Carla C's tutorial) but I had a ruffle done and on the skirt in 15 minutes!  So cool.

Okay...so I'm not restarting...someone posted how they made the peekaboo portion of the minnie/mickey dress.  I don't like what I'm doing...so I'd rather hear what others have done.

Thanks and it's good to be back!!


----------



## birdie757

First time poster here.  I stumbled on this thread last Sunday and have been following along all week.  You guys are so inspirational!  I have already finished my first two customs in just one week.  I can't wait to share them with you once I hit my posting minimum to share pics on the thread.

Just a quick note about leotard patterns.  I actually prefer Jalie 2792 to the kwik sew pattern.  I find it has better "rear" coverage and it has 22 sizes in one pattern!  (Essentially 2T through a 42" bust).  It is about the same price as one of the kwik sews but you will only have to ever buy one pattern.  I also make swim suits for dd with this pattern.


----------



## birdie757

xdanielleax said:


> I don't know what my problem is.  I still need to sew 3 customs and some accessories and I have no motivation.  We leave in 18 days!  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!  I just wish the fabric could cut itself...lol...it's not the sewing I mind so much...just the cutting! OY!




I am the same way!  I was waiting in line at the cutting table at Joann's once and a woman commented that she didn't need anymore fabric...she just needed to finish what she had already cut out.  She said that she loved cutting out patterns but never sewed them.  I told her she could come to my house and cut any day!...lol.


----------



## revrob

birdie757 said:


> First time poster here.  I stumbled on this thread last Sunday and have been following along all week.  You guys are so inspirational!  I have already finished my first two customs in just one week.  I can't wait to share them with you once I hit my posting minimum to share pics on the thread.
> 
> Just a quick note about leotard patterns.  I actually prefer Jalie 2792 to the kwik sew pattern.  I find it has better "rear" coverage and it has 22 sizes in one pattern!  (Essentially 2T through a 42" bust).  It is about the same price as one of the kwik sews but you will only have to ever buy one pattern.  I also make swim suits for dd with this pattern.



WELCOME!  It's perfectly fine to do a count down to get to your minimum post count!  We'd love to see what you're working on!

Also, thanks for posting info about the Jalie pattern.  I've not heard of that pattern company, so I'll have to check them out.



I finished this up today - it was a request
I love heathersue's designs on this!


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> WELCOME!  It's perfectly fine to do a count down to get to your minimum post count!  We'd love to see what you're working on!
> 
> Also, thanks for posting info about the Jalie pattern.  I've not heard of that pattern company, so I'll have to check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this up today - it was a request
> I love heathersue's designs on this!



So cute!!!  I love the fabric!!  And I love Heathersue's designs too!  I just ordered some for Miss Kadie's birthday dress.  I have been so busy that I am just getting to it!  Her birthday is on Thursday, and of course we are headed to Disneyland to have lunch with the princess's!  



angel23321 said:


> Well with school starting, vacation, then travel for work..I have barely even been lurking.
> 
> Well I used my ruffler foot for the first time today...WOW. I don't know how I lived without it before.  I still have a lot to learn (not as much as I would've without Carla C's tutorial) but I had a ruffle done and on the skirt in 15 minutes!  So cool.
> 
> Okay...so I'm not restarting...someone posted how they made the peekaboo portion of the minnie/mickey dress.  I don't like what I'm doing...so I'd rather hear what others have done.
> 
> Thanks and it's good to be back!!



Maybe I should actually try my ruffler??  I always do them by hand.  Are you asking about my minnie peekaboo dress?  What do you need??  It was a PITA to get going but now I know what I am doing and it isn't so difficult!  I would be happy to help you with it!



birdie757 said:


> First time poster here.  I stumbled on this thread last Sunday and have been following along all week.  You guys are so inspirational!  I have already finished my first two customs in just one week.  I can't wait to share them with you once I hit my posting minimum to share pics on the thread.
> 
> Just a quick note about leotard patterns.  I actually prefer Jalie 2792 to the kwik sew pattern.  I find it has better "rear" coverage and it has 22 sizes in one pattern!  (Essentially 2T through a 42" bust).  It is about the same price as one of the kwik sews but you will only have to ever buy one pattern.  I also make swim suits for dd with this pattern.



  I can't wait to see your customs!  And to learn more about making a leotard.  My DGD's need ice skating wear and it truly scares me!    Anyways, you need 10 posts and you can just do a bunch of countdown posts until you hit that magical number!!


----------



## ibesue

Oh, and I forgot to say thanks to all who liked my sets!! 

Shannon, you asked about how I made Kadie's skirt.  I took CarlaC's skort pattern and did a few things my own way.    So Sarah had a layered dress from gymbo, and I kind of copied that for the pattern.  SO, instead of making the skirt 3 layers of ruffles all the same..., I made it like an a-line so it tapered out.  So my fabric underneath is bigger for each layer.  The other thing I did differently was to make each layer a different size.  I think that the first layer was 4 inches, the second was 5 inches and the third was 6 inches.  And each layer was double the width of the previous layer.  It was way more work than needed!    So I am getting ready to make another one, because it is really cute on!!  I will be making it CarlaC's way, only making each layer a bit wider than the previous one!  I learned my lesson!  Carla knows best! 

Okay, there were more things I wanted to post to, but still can't remember what it was!!


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> It was almost like we had two separate vacations...the first half was a dream come true, the last half was a nightmare!  Let's just say inlaws can become outlaws very easily! (I try my hardest to be a good mother in law, but evidently I did not succeed on this trip!)  My son, DIL and the two little ones went home two days early, but we had a blast by ourselves anyway!



Oh I totally hear ya there.  Maybe have your own SSTR?  



revrob said:


>



Adorable!!!!


----------



## mickimousemama

Well I've been sort of lurking, and trying to help where I can but today I'm too excited not to share!!  I've done a few outfits over the summer and a couple that I wish I'd a gotten pictures of before I gave away but... live and learn 
I guess I'll start with 4th Of July Outfits 
This was Ellee's the top laced up the back and then the skirt was made in a sort of patchwork style with an apron that tied over it.
















And here are two other tops I'd made, First one is being modeled above 












Ellee Needed a special dress for the state fair, I traced off the bodice of her favorite dress and added seam allowances, wish I'd a done the back differently but it works ok the way it is.








Also made her and "Gracie" matching tops








Then back to school outfits, first one was for a friend.





and A dress for Ellee (she ONLY wants to wear dresses)





And I made a reversable Art Smock for a friend's DD










It's just a basic long sleeve peasant top, that I left the back open in and attatched ribbons at the top in the back to keep it on, she loved it 

And FINALLY the object of my attention the last 3 days 
MY FIRST EVER VIDA..... I tried to make it shirt length by shortening it 4 inches, but it wasn't enough and Ellee will still have to wear it as a dress.  I still have to finish my scarecrow's mouth and his sign but I've decided to paint them instead of doing MORE applique... I am really new to applique and this outfit has probably close to 7 hours worth of it from me!  Cant wait for her to wake up tomorrow to try it on!
Front








Back


----------



## emcreative

Those are gorgeous!  And your first Vida is amazing!!!


----------



## mickimousemama

emcreative said:


> Those are gorgeous!  And your first Vida is amazing!!!



Thanks Marah


----------



## kristaalbrecht

I'm in total awe of this thread!!  You are all amazing!  I'm new to sewing clothing but I've been doing home dec for several years  I have a 20 month old little girl and I was wondering if any of you could recommend some of your favorite patterns for clothes that are good for a beginner (or intermediate) level???  I would love to make some Disney items for my little girl for our trip in Feb but I need to start with some easy patterns. 

Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mickimousemama said:


> Well I've been sort of lurking, and trying to help where I can but today I'm too excited not to share!!  I've done a few outfits over the summer and a couple that I wish I'd a gotten pictures of before I gave away but... live and learn
> I guess I'll start with 4th Of July Outfits
> This was Ellee's the top laced up the back and then the skirt was made in a sort of patchwork style with an apron that tied over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are two other tops I'd made, First one is being modeled above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellee Needed a special dress for the state fair, I traced off the bodice of her favorite dress and added seam allowances, wish I'd a done the back differently but it works ok the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made her and "Gracie" matching tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then back to school outfits, first one was for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and A dress for Ellee (she ONLY wants to wear dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a reversable Art Smock for a friend's DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a basic long sleeve peasant top, that I left the back open in and attatched ribbons at the top in the back to keep it on, she loved it
> 
> And FINALLY the object of my attention the last 3 days
> MY FIRST EVER VIDA..... I tried to make it shirt length by shortening it 4 inches, but it wasn't enough and Ellee will still have to wear it as a dress.  I still have to finish my scarecrow's mouth and his sign but I've decided to paint them instead of doing MORE applique... I am really new to applique and this outfit has probably close to 7 hours worth of it from me!  Cant wait for her to wake up tomorrow to try it on!
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


Great job on everything; the Vida is awesome!!!!!



kristaalbrecht said:


> I'm in total awe of this thread!!  You are all amazing!  I'm new to sewing clothing but I've been doing home dec for several years  I have a 20 month old little girl and I was wondering if any of you could recommend some of your favorite patterns for clothes that are good for a beginner (or intermediate) level???  I would love to make some Disney items for my little girl for our trip in Feb but I need to start with some easy patterns.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem!  youcanmakethis.com has fantastic patterns that you download to your computer; so no more trying to keep the tissue from ripping or wasting a bunch of sizes!  Personally, just to get your confidence up and because it's super cute, incredibly versatile and EASY!!  I would recommend the simply sweet by carla C.  All of her patterns are awesome!  For Disney, I think the simply sweet, portrait peasant (or molly), easy fit pants to go under and maybe the stripwork and or patchwork would mix and match to give you super looks!  I'd venture to guess a combo of those is what a lot of us use most of the time.  So it may seem a little expensive the first time you buy one, but you quickly realize it's soooooooooo worth it, and saves a ton when you've made 20 of the same pattern in different sizes but only had to buy it once.  And they all have tons of different options, and can be blended together (i.e., the simply sweet bodice attached to the patchwork skirt) to give you so many options, it won't just look like the same dress hung in her closet.


----------



## h518may

Hi, I am new to this thread.  I started reading a few days ago after I realized this was all about sewing.  So I love seeing everything that people have made and am in total awe of so many.  I like to sew simple patterns, usually dresses.  I will try to post some dresses I have made over the next few days.




revrob said:


> WELCOME!  It's perfectly fine to do a count down to get to your minimum post count!  We'd love to see what you're working on!
> 
> Also, thanks for posting info about the Jalie pattern.  I've not heard of that pattern company, so I'll have to check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this up today - it was a request
> I love heathersue's designs on this!




I love this dress.  I actually have some of this material, I just used mine for baby bedding.  But this gives me ideas about what to do with some of the leftover pieces.  I have coordinating material, I wonder what a dress would look like that was quilted together then made into a dress.


----------



## DisneyKings

LisaZoe said:


> I think tracing without seam allowance would work for a slimmer child. Of course cinching in the elastic on the side is a quick fix, too. The dress is actually fairly flexible for fit so there are several options for adjusting the size, including going down a size and adding length.
> 
> The finished length of the dress listed on the pattern doesn't include a bottom ruffle so that's an easy way to get 2-3" of extra length. If you need more, I'd add to the bottom of the side panels and the lower middle panels.



Thanks, I think I'll try a combo of things.



VBAndrea said:


> My dd is tall and skinny and added the seam allowance.  She definitely has growing room and I think the dress would have worked fine without the seam allowance.  I cinched the elastic alot.  Here is a pic so you can get an idea (she's 44 inches and almost 40 pounds and I made the size 5/6 with seam allow):



Thanks, that helps--it doesn't look like it swallows her which is what I was afraid would happen.

These are the fabrics I'm thinking about using:




The Disney print for the middle sections, green mossy looking pattern for the sides, purple stars for the top/bottom.  I'm not sure if the orange dotted pattern goes well or not...I had thought maybe a few ruffles???  Any suggestions?


----------



## emcreative

DisneyKings said:


> Thanks, I think I'll try a combo of things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that helps--it doesn't look like it swallows her which is what I was afraid would happen.
> 
> These are the fabrics I'm thinking about using:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Disney print for the middle sections, green mossy looking pattern for the sides, purple stars for the top/bottom.  I'm not sure if the orange dotted pattern goes well or not...I had thought maybe a few ruffles???  Any suggestions?



From what I can see I think the orange dot goes well 

*American Girl Mommies*

(hmm...or would you be Grammas? )

Especially those of you who've been to one of the AG Places...do they have different dolls there (thinking of the JLY) than they do online?

Edited to add:
The current bet is that the 2010 GOTY will be AA!  The author listed on the preorder for the books on Amazon is Jane Kurtz, who is from Ethiopia and has written several children's books about growing up in Africa.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Flea

Hiya lovelies, 

I'm not sure if you remember me (I've been AWOL for a long time) but anyway our trip to disneyland is less than 3 weeks away now and of course I only started sewing today 

I thought I'd try popping in here again and hopefully get some motivation to finish at least the girls costumes for the TOT party at California Adventure.

So currently attached to my machine is a red pettiskirt (I really don't enjoy making them but hopefully after these 2 I won't make anymore).

Ok better get back to the machine before I run out of time.


----------



## VBAndrea

xdanielleax said:


> I don't know what my problem is.  I still need to sew 3 customs and some accessories and I have no motivation.  We leave in 18 days!  I can't believe how fast it's coming up!  I just wish the fabric could cut itself...lol...it's not the sewing I mind so much...just the cutting! OY!


I here ya!  I'm not a fan of the cutting either.  Sometimes I do it in steps ~ like for the last outfit I cut all my strips for the skirt and sewed that and when done with that I cut out the bodice.  It made it less cutting at once.  Other times I cut absolutely everything at once to get it over with.  My next endeavor will be a bowling shirt and I don't even have the pattern purchased yet -- I think that's the worst -- having to cut out and piece together a new pattern and then having to cut the fabric.



angel23321 said:


> Well with school starting, vacation, then travel for work..I have barely even been lurking.
> 
> Well I used my ruffler foot for the first time today...WOW. I don't know how I lived without it before.  I still have a lot to learn (not as much as I would've without Carla C's tutorial) but I had a ruffle done and on the skirt in 15 minutes!  So cool.
> 
> Okay...so I'm not restarting...someone posted how they made the peekaboo portion of the minnie/mickey dress.  I don't like what I'm doing...so I'd rather hear what others have done.
> 
> Thanks and it's good to be back!!


Can't help you on the peek a boo skirt, but welcome back!  



birdie757 said:


> First time poster here.  I stumbled on this thread last Sunday and have been following along all week.  You guys are so inspirational!  I have already finished my first two customs in just one week.  I can't wait to share them with you once I hit my posting minimum to share pics on the thread.
> 
> Just a quick note about leotard patterns.  I actually prefer Jalie 2792 to the kwik sew pattern.  I find it has better "rear" coverage and it has 22 sizes in one pattern!  (Essentially 2T through a 42" bust).  It is about the same price as one of the kwik sews but you will only have to ever buy one pattern.  I also make swim suits for dd with this pattern.



Can't wait to see your customs, and yes, just go ahead and do a countdown post to get to #10.



revrob said:


> I finished this up today - it was a request
> I love heathersue's designs on this!


The appliques are perfect for that dress -- it will be great for BBB.



mickimousemama said:


> Well I've been sort of lurking, and trying to help where I can but today I'm too excited not to share!!  I've done a few outfits over the summer and a couple that I wish I'd a gotten pictures of before I gave away but... live and learn
> I guess I'll start with 4th Of July Outfits
> This was Ellee's the top laced up the back and then the skirt was made in a sort of patchwork style with an apron that tied over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are two other tops I'd made, First one is being modeled above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellee Needed a special dress for the state fair, I traced off the bodice of her favorite dress and added seam allowances, wish I'd a done the back differently but it works ok the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made her and "Gracie" matching tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then back to school outfits, first one was for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and A dress for Ellee (she ONLY wants to wear dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a reversable Art Smock for a friend's DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a basic long sleeve peasant top, that I left the back open in and attatched ribbons at the top in the back to keep it on, she loved it
> 
> And FINALLY the object of my attention the last 3 days
> MY FIRST EVER VIDA..... I tried to make it shirt length by shortening it 4 inches, but it wasn't enough and Ellee will still have to wear it as a dress.  I still have to finish my scarecrow's mouth and his sign but I've decided to paint them instead of doing MORE applique... I am really new to applique and this outfit has probably close to 7 hours worth of it from me!  Cant wait for her to wake up tomorrow to try it on!
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


All very nice.  I particularly love the patchwork skirt and adore the Vida.  I really like the colors you used for the Vida and your applique is awesome.  Also like the trim you used.  Fabulous job!


kristaalbrecht said:


> I'm in total awe of this thread!!  You are all amazing!  I'm new to sewing clothing but I've been doing home dec for several years  I have a 20 month old little girl and I was wondering if any of you could recommend some of your favorite patterns for clothes that are good for a beginner (or intermediate) level???  I would love to make some Disney items for my little girl for our trip in Feb but I need to start with some easy patterns.
> 
> Thanks!


  Look on youcanmakethis.com for patterns.  Carla C makes some great ones that have varying sizes so they will grow with your child.  I've bought two other patterns on there as well that were not Carla C and both were easy to understand with good pictures.  Carla's Easy Fit Pants are awesome and for a girl you can make them shorts or caprs with ruffles as well (all options are explained in the pattern).  Carla's peasant dresses and tops are also fab for girls as well as the Simply Sweet.  Happy sewing and you must post pics of your creations.


h518may said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread.  I started reading a few days ago after I realized this was all about sewing.  So I love seeing everything that people have made and am in total awe of so many.  I like to sew simple patterns, usually dresses.  I will try to post some dresses I have made over the next few days.


  Looking forward to seeing your pics.


DisneyKings said:


> Thanks, that helps--it doesn't look like it swallows her which is what I was afraid would happen.
> 
> These are the fabrics I'm thinking about using:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Disney print for the middle sections, green mossy looking pattern for the sides, purple stars for the top/bottom.  I'm not sure if the orange dotted pattern goes well or not...I had thought maybe a few ruffles???  Any suggestions?


That pic actually isn't the best b/c dd is bending her knees a bit and it makes the dress look super long -- it's long, but not that long.  Being the size it is I imagine it will last two or three years.

I like your fabric choices.  For a Vida I don't think you can have too many fabrics.  I bought a lot of fat quarters to make mine and barely repeated anything -- my straps are the same as the bottom ruffle and my side panels repeat front to back, but other than that everything is a different fabric.  It all blends well once it's together.



Flea said:


> Hiya lovelies,
> 
> I'm not sure if you remember me (I've been AWOL for a long time) but anyway our trip to disneyland is less than 3 weeks away now and of course I only started sewing today
> 
> I thought I'd try popping in here again and hopefully get some motivation to finish at least the girls costumes for the TOT party at California Adventure.
> 
> So currently attached to my machine is a red pettiskirt (I really don't enjoy making them but hopefully after these 2 I won't make anymore).
> 
> Ok better get back to the machine before I run out of time.


Welcome back and look forward to seeing your new creations.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

birdie757 said:


> First time poster here.  I stumbled on this thread last Sunday and have been following along all week.  You guys are so inspirational!  I have already finished my first two customs in just one week.  I can't wait to share them with you once I hit my posting minimum to share pics on the thread.
> 
> Just a quick note about leotard patterns.  I actually prefer Jalie 2792 to the kwik sew pattern.  I find it has better "rear" coverage and it has 22 sizes in one pattern!  (Essentially 2T through a 42" bust).  It is about the same price as one of the kwik sews but you will only have to ever buy one pattern.  I also make swim suits for dd with this pattern.



Welcome, and please share your creations!

Thanks for the info on the other leo pattern, that's a name I'm not familar with.  What a great range in sizes!  Can you post a link to it?  I'd love to add that to my collection, my girls range in age from 4-17, so I could get some good use out of it.  As for the rear coverage, my little one has no butt...she's built just like my mom who always said she's a member of the flat tush tribe.  This is why I sew for her, nothing fits otherwise.


----------



## birdie757

ibesue said:


> I can't wait to see your customs!  And to learn more about making a leotard.  My DGD's need ice skating wear and it truly scares me!    Anyways, you need 10 posts and you can just do a bunch of countdown posts until you hit that magical number!!



The Jalie pattern company has several awesome patterns for ice skating dresses!  I almost wish dd would take lessons so I could make some of them...lol.  I am thinking of using them as dance leotards since most of the girls wear skirts with their leos anyways.


----------



## NiniMorris

kristaalbrecht said:


> I'm in total awe of this thread!!  You are all amazing!  I'm new to sewing clothing but I've been doing home dec for several years  I have a 20 month old little girl and I was wondering if any of you could recommend some of your favorite patterns for clothes that are good for a beginner (or intermediate) level???  I would love to make some Disney items for my little girl for our trip in Feb but I need to start with some easy patterns.
> 
> Thanks!



I see that everyone has already chimed in with CarlaC's patterns.  I can tell you I love them.  My DD9 made her first dress using the Aline.  She has helped me make several Simply Sweets and Stripworks. These have to be the easiest patterns I have ever used!  The variations are endless, they can be mixed and matched, and each variation of fabrics makes a completely new and fresh look!



emcreative said:


> Oh I totally hear ya there.  Maybe have your own SSTR?



I seriously thought about it, but evidently I have become very computer dumb over the years.  Blogger and I don't see eye to eye on adding pictures.  I haven't had a picture on my blog in over a year...haven't tried with this new laptop, but it doesn't like photobucket, so I see a viscous circle starting!  I'm looking into it...



mickimousemama said:


> And FINALLY the object of my attention the last 3 days
> MY FIRST EVER VIDA..... I tried to make it shirt length by shortening it 4 inches, but it wasn't enough and Ellee will still have to wear it as a dress.  I still have to finish my scarecrow's mouth and his sign but I've decided to paint them instead of doing MORE applique... I am really new to applique and this outfit has probably close to 7 hours worth of it from me!  Cant wait for her to wake up tomorrow to try it on!
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



LOVE THIS!  I really want to make a Vida, all these examples are killing me!  I have to know about the trim you used...it looks so much like straw.  Where did you find it?


OK, I'm going to try and post a picture of the girls at Chef Mickey's...











Hopefully, the two pictures are of them being escorted by Chef Mickey to their seats after opening the restaurant, and them posing with Mickey just afterwards.  The photopass pictures are much better.  Can't wait for those to get here!

Nini


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

revrob said:


> WELCOME!  It's perfectly fine to do a count down to get to your minimum post count!  We'd love to see what you're working on!
> 
> Also, thanks for posting info about the Jalie pattern.  I've not heard of that pattern company, so I'll have to check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this up today - it was a request
> I love heathersue's designs on this!


This is really adorable.  I love the applique at the bottom too!  The castle is really pretty.  Is that fabric Iridescent?  I signed up for Deyki's big Give and I was wondering if I could case your Simply Sweet Belle sundress?  Just for the Big Give. 


mickimousemama said:


> Well I've been sort of lurking, and trying to help where I can but today I'm too excited not to share!!  I've done a few outfits over the summer and a couple that I wish I'd a gotten pictures of before I gave away but... live and learn
> I guess I'll start with 4th Of July Outfits
> This was Ellee's the top laced up the back and then the skirt was made in a sort of patchwork style with an apron that tied over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are two other tops I'd made, First one is being modeled above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellee Needed a special dress for the state fair, I traced off the bodice of her favorite dress and added seam allowances, wish I'd a done the back differently but it works ok the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made her and "Gracie" matching tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then back to school outfits, first one was for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and A dress for Ellee (she ONLY wants to wear dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a reversable Art Smock for a friend's DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a basic long sleeve peasant top, that I left the back open in and attatched ribbons at the top in the back to keep it on, she loved it
> 
> And FINALLY the object of my attention the last 3 days
> MY FIRST EVER VIDA..... I tried to make it shirt length by shortening it 4 inches, but it wasn't enough and Ellee will still have to wear it as a dress.  I still have to finish my scarecrow's mouth and his sign but I've decided to paint them instead of doing MORE applique... I am really new to applique and this outfit has probably close to 7 hours worth of it from me!  Cant wait for her to wake up tomorrow to try it on!
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


I love all of your stuff.  That Vida is beautiful!  Great job on the applique!


emcreative said:


> From what I can see I think the orange dot goes well
> *American Girl Mommies*
> Especially those of you who've been to one of the AG Places...do they have different dolls there (thinking of the JLY) than they do online?
> 
> Edited to add:
> The current bet is that the 2010 GOTY will be AA!  The author listed on the preorder for the books on Amazon is Jane Kurtz, who is from Ethiopia and has written several children's books about growing up in Africa.  I'm so excited!


All of the dolls in the catalog were at the store in Atlanta.  But they have been out of stock of some things.  Everything is displayed and then the items are in boxes for you to purchase.  I bought DD's doll at the store in Atlanta.  It is a Just Like You doll.


Flea said:


> Hiya lovelies,
> 
> I'm not sure if you remember me (I've been AWOL for a long time) but anyway our trip to disneyland is less than 3 weeks away now and of course I only started sewing today
> 
> I thought I'd try popping in here again and hopefully get some motivation to finish at least the girls costumes for the TOT party at California Adventure.
> 
> So currently attached to my machine is a red pettiskirt (I really don't enjoy making them but hopefully after these 2 I won't make anymore).
> 
> Ok better get back to the machine before I run out of time.



3 weeks!  How exciting.  I am just getting started too.  Our trip is one month away.  Good Luck to you!


----------



## birdie757

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Welcome, and please share your creations!
> 
> Thanks for the info on the other leo pattern, that's a name I'm not familar with.  What a great range in sizes!  Can you post a link to it?  I'd love to add that to my collection, my girls range in age from 4-17, so I could get some good use out of it.  As for the rear coverage, my little one has no butt...she's built just like my mom who always said she's a member of the flat tush tribe.  This is why I sew for her, nothing fits otherwise.



Here is a link to the Jalie pattern company (darn it...I can't post a link yet...but it is just www dot jalie dot com...lol.)  I have several of their patterns and just love them.  I use their knit top patterns all the time.  It is so nice to have a pattern that both my dd and I can use...and one neither one of us will out grow.  Though I have not tried it, I hear the jeans pattern is to die for.  Just like RTW jeans.  That will be my next purchase....how awesome to make jeans for my skinny dd.  I usually order them from patternreview.com because if you order 3 I believe shipping is free.


----------



## birdie757

revrob said:


> I finished this up today - it was a request
> I love heathersue's designs on this!



That dress is gorgeous.  Did you shir the top with elastic thread or use casings?  I love the embroidery designs with the gold thread.


----------



## birdie757

mickimousemama said:


> And FINALLY the object of my attention the last 3 days
> MY FIRST EVER VIDA..... I tried to make it shirt length by shortening it 4 inches, but it wasn't enough and Ellee will still have to wear it as a dress.  I still have to finish my scarecrow's mouth and his sign but I've decided to paint them instead of doing MORE applique... I am really new to applique and this outfit has probably close to 7 hours worth of it from me!  Cant wait for her to wake up tomorrow to try it on!




Wow I can't believe that you are new to hand applique!  That dress is amazing.


----------



## emcreative

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> All of the dolls in the catalog were at the store in Atlanta.  But they have been out of stock of some things.  Everything is displayed and then the items are in boxes for you to purchase.  I bought DD's doll at the store in Atlanta.  It is a Just Like You doll.




Thanks.  I was really hoping they would have a bigger selection as they don't seem to have one "Just Like" Hannah...and she's bummed!  She has medium brown hair (the closest is "caramel" at AG), light skin (with light freckles) and hazel eyes.  Freckles aside, they don't offer many with hazel eyes and none with close to her hair.  She said "green" was a second choice, but they don't have those with her hair either.

Rebecca is the closest, so maybe  she'll go for her.


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> So cute!!!  I love the fabric!!  And I love Heathersue's designs too!  I just ordered some for Miss Kadie's birthday dress.  I have been so busy that I am just getting to it!  Her birthday is on Thursday, and of course we are headed to Disneyland to have lunch with the princess's!



thanks, Sue!  I can't wait to see what you come up with for a Birthday dress!  You're all gonna have a blast at the celebration!



ibesue said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say thanks to all who liked my sets!!
> 
> Shannon, you asked about how I made Kadie's skirt.  I took CarlaC's skort pattern and did a few things my own way.    So Sarah had a layered dress from gymbo, and I kind of copied that for the pattern.  SO, instead of making the skirt 3 layers of ruffles all the same..., I made it like an a-line so it tapered out.  So my fabric underneath is bigger for each layer.  The other thing I did differently was to make each layer a different size.  I think that the first layer was 4 inches, the second was 5 inches and the third was 6 inches.  And each layer was double the width of the previous layer.  It was way more work than needed!    So I am getting ready to make another one, because it is really cute on!!  I will be making it CarlaC's way, only making each layer a bit wider than the previous one!  I learned my lesson!  Carla knows best!
> 
> Okay, there were more things I wanted to post to, but still can't remember what it was!!



This makes sense - thanks so much!  I actually need to make a skirt like this and have tossed around a few ideas, but it never quite comes together until it actually its the machine sometimes.  I guess I should start working on it and get it over with.



h518may said:


> I love this dress.  I actually have some of this material, I just used mine for baby bedding.  But this gives me ideas about what to do with some of the leftover pieces.  I have coordinating material, I wonder what a dress would look like that was quilted together then made into a dress.



I think that would be really, really cute!  Make sure you post a pic when you give it a try - I'd love to see it1



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This is really adorable.  I love the applique at the bottom too!  The castle is really pretty.  Is that fabric Iridescent?  I signed up for Deyki's big Give and I was wondering if I could case your Simply Sweet Belle sundress?  Just for the Big Give.



Thanks!  The fabric is NOT irridescent - but the thread is slightly metallic, so maybe that's where the illusion is coming from?

I'd be honored for you to make a Belle sundress for the big give!  I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated and loved!  if you have any questions at all while you're making it, please don't hesitate to ask - I'd love to tell you what I did (of course it's just my way, not the only way!).



birdie757 said:


> That dress is gorgeous.  Did you shir the top with elastic thread or use casings?  I love the embroidery designs with the gold thread.




Thanks so much!  The top is a casing.  I use 1" elastic for this type of dress because I feel like it will help it stay up better?  I don't know if that's the case, but it eases my mind a little.  


Thanks, everyone, for all all of the compliments on the dress!  I hope she loves it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> OK, I'm going to try and post a picture of the girls at Chef Mickey's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the two pictures are of them being escorted by Chef Mickey to their seats after opening the restaurant, and them posing with Mickey just afterwards.  The photopass pictures are much better.  Can't wait for those to get here!
> 
> Nini



They look adorable!  I'm so glad you were able to have the extra bit of pixie dust and be family of the day; what a fun experience!


----------



## birdie757

Here is a quick question...since I am trying to reach my 10 posts...

How on earth do you make your customs in advance and keep your kids from wanting to wear them instantly?  My daughter wants to wear them as soon as they are done and we don't go to Disney until Nov 7th.  Keeping her out of her customs has almost been as hard as keeping her out of her Belle costume before Halloween last year!


----------



## rie'smom

Loving everyone's gorgeous creations!!!

On Saturday, I embroidered a Safari Minnie onto a t shirt. I tested it first on a scrap. All was good and I was satisfied with the end result. As I was going to show it to my husband, I noticed a small patched hole in the shirt. Apparently, someone returned the damaged merchandise to Wal Mart. There's no way that it can be used. 
The bright side is it was, for a newbie, a complicated design, so I look on it as a learning experience.


----------



## PaddingtonBear

I love the appliqued jeans that you all are doing and I'd love to make DD a pair. How are you appliqueing them, there's no way I could get the appliques on the jeans without ripping open a seam or something. Is that what you all are doing? I would love a quick explaination!

Thanks!


----------



## revrob

birdie757 said:


> Here is a quick question...since I am trying to reach my 10 posts...
> 
> How on earth do you make your customs in advance and keep your kids from wanting to wear them instantly?  My daughter wants to wear them as soon as they are done and we don't go to Disney until Nov 7th.  Keeping her out of her customs has almost been as hard as keeping her out of her Belle costume before Halloween last year!



Sadly, I'm afraid my daughter is beginning to lose interest in customs - except for when we're at Disney.  I'll make something, she'll try it on and say, "can I take it off now?"  That's not so good on my sewing self esteem!  But, when we're at Disney, she loves to wear all of the stuff that I make for her.  I'll take it when I can get it.



PaddingtonBear said:


> I love the appliqued jeans that you all are doing and I'd love to make DD a pair. How are you appliqueing them, there's no way I could get the appliques on the jeans without ripping open a seam or something. Is that what you all are doing? I would love a quick explaination!
> 
> Thanks!



the only way that I have found to do it is to open a side seam.  It's really the only way to get the pants flat to be able to stitch on them.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Did you guys see that Carla posted another "prinicess installment" on her blog? Sleeping Beauty!!


----------



## xdanielleax

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Did you guys see that Carla posted another "prinicess installment" on her blog? Sleeping Beauty!!



Could you post the link?  Thanks!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

revrob said:


> Thanks!  The fabric is NOT irridescent - but the thread is slightly metallic, so maybe that's where the illusion is coming from?
> 
> I'd be honored for you to make a Belle sundress for the big give!  I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated and loved!  if you have any questions at all while you're making it, please don't hesitate to ask - I'd love to tell you what I did (of course it's just my way, not the only way!)


I would love to know how you did it.   I would also love to see a picture of it again if you have time. Please. . . Do you have any tips on what type of fabric to use.  I am thinking of a bright yellow floral.




NiniMorris said:


> OK, I'm going to try and post a picture of the girls at Chef Mickey's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the two pictures are of them being escorted by Chef Mickey to their seats after opening the restaurant, and them posing with Mickey just afterwards.  The photopass pictures are much better.  Can't wait for those to get here!
> 
> Nini


I love your circle neck tops.  Very cute. . .


birdie757 said:


> Here is a quick question...since I am trying to reach my 10 posts...
> 
> How on earth do you make your customs in advance and keep your kids from wanting to wear them instantly?  My daughter wants to wear them as soon as they are done and we don't go to Disney until Nov 7th.  Keeping her out of her customs has almost been as hard as keeping her out of her Belle costume before Halloween last year!


Good Question. . . As I was cutting out a shirt for DS he was telling me how much he wanted to wear it and that he was going to wear it everyday to school. . . Which on one hand is a very big compliment but I don't want him to wear it to school until after our trip. . .

I am off to purchase a couple more patterns from YouCanMakeThis.com


----------



## ireland_nicole

birdie757 said:


> Here is a quick question...since I am trying to reach my 10 posts...
> 
> How on earth do you make your customs in advance and keep your kids from wanting to wear them instantly?  My daughter wants to wear them as soon as they are done and we don't go to Disney until Nov 7th.  Keeping her out of her customs has almost been as hard as keeping her out of her Belle costume before Halloween last year!



so, I, um, well, ah, I lie.  To their face.  I'm a very, very bad mommy.  I just tell them that any Disney customs I make for them are for big gives.  They're used to me doing them, and don't think anything of it- well, except to ask me to make them one too. (For what it's worth, I have them try on all the stuff I actually make for big gives, so I'm not always lying)



PaddingtonBear said:


> I love the appliqued jeans that you all are doing and I'd love to make DD a pair. How are you appliqueing them, there's no way I could get the appliques on the jeans without ripping open a seam or something. Is that what you all are doing? I would love a quick explaination!
> 
> Thanks!



I open the seam; I advise opening the inside seam if you can because that way you can wrap a design around the outside seam where it shows, and the seam you redid is more hidden. (Thanks to Lisa Zoe who gave me that advice)


----------



## LisaZoe

Well, I lose some posts I thought I'd tagged to quote... and I don't think I already responded to them. I know I tagged more but these are the ones I remember this morning.

Shannon, love the blue dress! It looks like a fun, comfortable, practical and still very 'princessy' dress.

Sue, great work on the layered skirt. I like how you made each layer a bit longer then the one above. I was just thinking how cute it be to do a similar skirt (maybe on a bodice) in shades of green and then "decorated" like a Christmas tree.



mickimousemama said:


> I am really new to applique and this outfit has probably close to 7 hours worth of it from me!  Cant wait for her to wake up tomorrow to try it on!
> Front



All your creations are great but I love the harvest Vida! Great job and I'm glad you came out of semi-lurker mode. 



PaddingtonBear said:


> I love the appliqued jeans that you all are doing and I'd love to make DD a pair. How are you appliqueing them, there's no way I could get the appliques on the jeans without ripping open a seam or something. Is that what you all are doing? I would love a quick explanation!
> 
> Thanks!



You definitely need to open one of the side seams. Depending on the size and placement of the applique, the outer seam might be the simplest since the inseam is usually topstitched. If the applique is large enough to need to extend front the front to the back around the outside leg, you'll need to open the inseam. Also, if you aren't going to applique close to the hem, you can get by taking out only a couple inches of the hem stitching. If you're adding a ruffle or need to shorten the jeans for another reason, it's much simpler just to cut off the hem as the first step.

BTW - For those taking out the seam, the straight stitching on the seams (including the topstitching) is usually a chain stitch. That kind of stitch can be really fast to undo if you take a little time to figure out which way to 'unchain' it. I usually pick at it from either end on the part of the stitching that is thickest (the side that looks like a chain - the other looks like regular straight stitch) to see which end lets me pull the thread and undo the stitching. Occasionally the stitching is stubborn and will need to be taken out in sections but usually I can get it done in one or 2 pulls. Then I just need to seam rip the serged stitches.


----------



## billwendy

xdanielleax said:


> Could you post the link?  Thanks!




Sure - here you go!!

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/

There is Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella on there so far!!


----------



## revrob

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I would love to know how you did it.   I would also love to see a picture of it again if you have time. Please. . . Do you have any tips on what type of fabric to use.  I am thinking of a bright yellow floral.



I used cotton - it's actually a quilters blender cotton.  
It's the simply sweet bodice, I used the flutter type strap 
The wrap part that goes around the shoulders is a tube of fabric that I topstitched to the top of the front and back bodice sections.  
The skirt bottom, I just kinda pinch pleated the parts that I wanted to be lifted and stitched over the gather.  There have been many options of how to make this work on this thread and I may try one of those another time.  One that was mentioned was to use drapery gathering tape - you stitch it to the back side of the garment then pull up the threads in the tape and tie them off.  Simple.
another option is to create a little casing with ribbon in it with single fold bias tape and two pieces of ribbon stitched in the casing.  Pull the ribbon to gather and tie off.

Here's the pictures again
Here's the front




here's the back


----------



## Shannalee724

I had a lot to catch up on!!!  I spent most of the day sewing yesterday.  I am VERY slow, but will haven an outfit done this week.  Can't wait to show you all.



busy mommy said:


>



This is just sooooo cute!  I love the fabric combinations 



danicaw said:


>



That is a sweet little dress.



NaeNae said:


>



I love how bright the halloween fabrics are.  I think it turned out great. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I



I bought this same fabric combination and to make a bowling shirt with!!!  I am happy to know that I picked well.  I really struggled over matching the stars and worried about it.  I can't wait to see yours!!!



jeniamt said:


>



I really like it as a shirt.  It is very nicely done!



TinkerbelleMom said:


>



That fabric is fabulous and is PERFECT for a leo.  You could embroider a CK on the bottom and no one would be able to tell the difference.  LOL!



revrob said:


>



I just love this!  I love Heather's designs!!



mickimousemama said:


>



Everything was great, but this is just fantastic!!  I really, really love it.


----------



## angel23321

ibesue said:


> So cute!!!  I love the fabric!!  And I love Heathersue's designs too!  I just ordered some for Miss Kadie's birthday dress.  I have been so busy that I am just getting to it!  Her birthday is on Thursday, and of course we are headed to Disneyland to have lunch with the princess's!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should actually try my ruffler??  I always do them by hand.  Are you asking about my minnie peekaboo dress?  What do you need??  It was a PITA to get going but now I know what I am doing and it isn't so difficult!  I would be happy to help you with it!



It might have been yours..several people have posted them.  I need to know how you made the peek a boo part...how to get the top skirt to lift up.  I thought someone had posted about using elastic? Thanks.

Sandy


----------



## mickimousemama

NiniMorris said:


> LOVE THIS!  I really want to make a Vida, all these examples are killing me!  I have to know about the trim you used...it looks so much like straw.  Where did you find it?



Thanks Everyone for the comments on my outfits 
 Nini, I'm not really sure what the trim is called.  I got it at Hancock fabrics, it was in the clearance bin and imediately when I saw it I thought it looked like straw and could be used for a scarecrow.  It has the fringe and little beads hanging down from it, Here are some close ups of it alone and then on the Dress 









And now that the whole thing is finished (face and sign) Here is the final product! 




Ellee really loved showing it off at School today!


----------



## Adi12982

teresajoy said:


> I'm not sure if this link will work, but it is suppose to be to the video of Lydia in her dress.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzcKtzqWVcY



That is hilarious - thanks for sharing!! I think she did a great imitation!! 



emcreative said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hannah's having a rough nighe's been sent back on exchange, it appears he was a DUD!



First - the shirt is cute - and Second - I'm glad you are getting a new one!!  I dodn't think it was normal how many issues you were having!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

revrob said:


> I used cotton - it's actually a quilters blender cotton.
> It's the simply sweet bodice, I used the flutter type strap
> The wrap part that goes around the shoulders is a tube of fabric that I topstitched to the top of the front and back bodice sections.
> The skirt bottom, I just kinda pinch pleated the parts that I wanted to be lifted and stitched over the gather.  There have been many options of how to make this work on this thread and I may try one of those another time.  One that was mentioned was to use drapery gathering tape - you stitch it to the back side of the garment then pull up the threads in the tape and tie them off.  Simple.
> another option is to create a little casing with ribbon in it with single fold bias tape and two pieces of ribbon stitched in the casing.  Pull the ribbon to gather and tie off.
> 
> Here's the pictures again
> Here's the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the back


Thank you! Can I ask a couple questions?  Do you remember what size this dress is?  I think I am going to make a size 5.  Also, do you remember the measurements for the wrap part?  It looks like it is about 3 inches wide? Do you remember how long it is?  I am thinking it is a tube of fabric.


Shannalee724 said:


> I bought this same fabric combination and to make a bowling shirt with!!!  I am happy to know that I picked well.  I really struggled over matching the stars and worried about it.  I can't wait to see yours!!!



I am thinking of using an applique by HeatherSue on the back.  I am glad to hear you picked out the star fabric to go with it too!



mickimousemama said:


> And now that the whole thing is finished (face and sign) Here is the final product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellee really loved showing it off at School today!



She looks adorable in it!  I love the face and sign.


----------



## VBAndrea

birdie757 said:


> Here is a quick question...since I am trying to reach my 10 posts...
> 
> How on earth do you make your customs in advance and keep your kids from wanting to wear them instantly?  My daughter wants to wear them as soon as they are done and we don't go to Disney until Nov 7th.  Keeping her out of her customs has almost been as hard as keeping her out of her Belle costume before Halloween last year!


I am making them at night when dd is sleeping and then hiding them in my dh's closet.  When we get to Disney the dresses will magically appear along with notes from the characters.  I am doing this for two reasons: one, so she doesn't want to wear the dresses prior to Disney and two, if there's something she doesn't like about what I made she'll be more apt to wear it knowing it came from a character (even though she knows characters aren't real).  We've already looked at cusotms on here and etsy so i have a good idea of what she'll be happy with.

When I made her bts dress she begged to wear everyday and I would just tell her it was dirty and needed washing or needed to be ironed or taken in a bit or whatever excuse I could come up with.





mickimousemama said:


> Thanks Everyone for the comments on my outfits
> Nini, I'm not really sure what the trim is called.  I got it at Hancock fabrics, it was in the clearance bin and imediately when I saw it I thought it looked like straw and could be used for a scarecrow.  It has the fringe and little beads hanging down from it, Here are some close ups of it alone and then on the Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the whole thing is finished (face and sign) Here is the final product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellee really loved showing it off at School today!



Once again this is stunning!  And I'm glad you used a little paint -- I am having to do the same.


----------



## Shannalee724

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Did you guys see that Carla posted another "prinicess installment" on her blog? Sleeping Beauty!!



YES!!!!  How exciting!!!!  Thanks for posting the reminder


----------



## revrob

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Thank you! Can I ask a couple questions?  Do you remember what size this dress is?  I think I am going to make a size 5.  Also, do you remember the measurements for the wrap part?  It looks like it is about 3 inches wide? Do you remember how long it is?  I am thinking it is a tube of fabric.



I'm trying to remember - I think this one was made in the same size that my DD is, so it would have been a size 5.  The wrap part, I basically figure out how wide I wanted it to be (maybe 3"?) and doubled that to make a tube.  To determine how long I wanted the tube to be, I measured around my DD's shoulders - but it ended up being about 2 1/2" wider on each side than the bodice itself when you laid the bodice down on a measuring/cutting mat.  HTH!


----------



## Shannalee724

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am thinking of using an applique by HeatherSue on the back.  I am glad to hear you picked out the star fabric to go with it too!




Yup!  Me too!  I LOVE HeatherSue's appliques!


----------



## h518may

When I introduced myself I said I would post pictures soon.  Here are two dresses I have made.











You can tell that there is a couple of years between pictures.  

Right now I am working on a summer top, and a Halloween jumper.  I also plan on making a pirate shirt and vest for our trip, not sure if it will be for me or DH.


----------



## Jennia

jham said:


> I LOVE that fabric!  I made a Molly peasant top and some ruffled capris and this dress:



So cute! You always have great fabric combinations! 



jham said:


> Here is some of the jewelery I have made for the girls.  The blue necklace is the one for the pink Cinderella dress.  I used up half the beads I had to make it.  Lily saw the pile of unused beads and said "oooh, is that the broken one?"  Such a good girl.   Jayden has a red and black Mickey head bracelet somewhere, probably in her jewelery box.  I did not make the polymer Jack and Sally beads, I bought them on etsy.  I love how they turned out!  The detail on Sally is great.



Adorable! 



teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Anastasia dress the other day. I used the Precious Dress pattern, squared the neckline, made the sleeves longer and poofier and added CarlaC's peplum (tutorial on her blog) to it. I am really pleased with how it turned out and so was Lydia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a petti in a tree
> ----------------------------------


I love this 


busy mommy said:


> I finished Maddie's patchwork twirl.  Here's a picture.  I hope to take her outside this week and see if she can make it twirl.  It has rained for 14 days now (I think) and is rather muddy outside.  I bought her the little pettiskirt Old Navy had and it is a little big.  I need to take it in some.  And my Granny made her a hat the other day and I can't get it off of her head.


Cute! 



danicaw said:


> Love it! Looks perfect. You can see she loves it too
> 
> I finally finished the dress I started a week ago. This week it was really hard to find time. But DD was able to wear it to church today and it fit so, its all good
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went up one size since the last time I used the portrait peasant. But its still tight getting her arms in once its over her head. It fits great on, once her arms are in. Not sure if I could do something in the construction to give her more room, but would it be to big then? Just thinking out loud
> 
> I need to put together a few pairs of easy-fits, then its on to some costumes!



Pretty, and she looks very nice in blue! 



ibesue said:


> So as usual, I am so far behind!!!  I have been lurking, but only during breaks from sewing!  So I posted my minnie set last week.  Here are the cindy ones I made.  I already posted them on facebook, so I know many of you have seen them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the step sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just because they are cute, 2 of my granddaughters!
> Miss Kadie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly on her first birthday!  After making her outfit, i had to also make a coordinating one for Kadie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy, I have been keeping Daniel in my prayers.



These are both so stunning! Great job! 



NiniMorris said:


> I'm Baaack!
> 
> Had a great week at Disney...just went way too soon!  I'm going to try and go back and catch up on all I've missed out on!
> 
> The week before we went, it rained each day at Disney and here at my house...no rain at Disney this week, but floods here in the Atlanta area.  I can deal with rain at home, just not on vacation!
> 
> Now, to unpack and read a few pages and start to get caught up!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...forgot to say, the highlight of our trip was my two little princesses wearing their Minnie Mouse dresses were chosen to open up Chef Mickey's on Tuesday!  We were the Family of the Day...not all that great but we really got a kick out of it!



I hope that you do make a trip report, I'd love to read it. How fun that you were picked for family of the day! 



karamat said:


> At the last minute I decided to enter my county fair's Creative Arts competition... I checked out the requirements Sunday, thinking it would be too late since the fair started Friday, but they were taking entries Wednesday and Thursday morning.  So I decided to enter an outfit I made DD over the summer and make a crayon apron for entry.  Well, they called Friday - I won on both pieces... a first place ribbon on the outfit and first place ribbon and outstanding rosette on the crayon apron.  These pictures aren't good, but here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the items in little better pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a good source for Jennifer Paganelli fabric?  After seeing Carla's and Mindy's patchwork skirts I want to make one for DD.  I figure I need about 30 different fabrics (Fat Quarters mostly, and maybe a few 1/4- or 1/2-yard cuts)... I really don't want to have to buy 1/2-yard cuts for everything or use 5-10 different sources.



Yay, congrats on winning at the fair! A crayon apron is a great idea, I might have to CASE that someday if you don't mind. =) 



LisaZoe said:


> If you'll remember, I shared a photo of a Vida style dress I made for a woman in early summer. At the time, I only had photos with it on a child's dress form. Well, I pulled out my old dress form to see if I could get a better photo of the newest adult dresses. The form (especially the bust) is too big for the dress but I think this gives a better idea of how this style would look on a woman.



Wow, seeing these photos I can totally see how this would be flattering on an adult! Before I kept envisioning it going straight down, like it does on children. Did you alter it to make it more fitted up top? 



NaeNae said:


> I finally finished DGD5's Halloween outfit.  I had the pants made and she asked for the rick rack to be added.  I showed them to her today and she said "you put my stripes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: She picked the big polka dot material to go with the candy corn.


Adorable, I love it! 



emcreative said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hannah's having a rough night so just a fly-by post.  I loved the stuff posted today!
> 
> We did sneak off to the movies (Hannah got sick on the way home) and Lizzie finally got to see Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.  I also thought I'd post the ONLY shirt Igor ever made correctly...he's been sent back on exchange, it appears he was a DUD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Enabler Alert***
> 
> The Puddle Jumper site as a ton of Sandals on sale!  If you feel confident picking up for next summer (especially for a disney trip) they are a great deal!



She looks so happy in her shirt, sorry to hear about Igor, though. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I think I may have bit off more than I can chew. . .
> 
> I made a list of things I want to make for our trip, stuff I already bought fabric for and it is 17 things.  And I signed up for a big give.
> 
> 
> I also need to make at least two Pirate costume shirts.
> Wish me luck, I am going back to cutting.



Yikes, that's a lot to get done! At least you have everything picked out and ready to go, though! 



jeniamt said:


> With less than 2 months to go I need to start cranking some stuff out.  I finally have something to post!!!! This outfit really put me in a sewing block.  I cut out the applique 2 months ago and just couldn't bring myself to put everything together.  I think it was the black/white theme that was dragging me down.  My boss finally suggested adding a little bit of red and all the sudden the creative juices started flowing.  It may be hard to tell from the photos but all the ruffles are edged in a red narrow rolled hem on my serger.
> 
> Oh, and I should mention... the top is a size 4 Vida and yes... that is my almost 10 year old!  I started making it for DD3 but Gillian fell in love with it so we found an old pair of jeans and added the ruffles to make a complete outfit.



Such an adorable outfit. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My youngest just started gymnastics and needed new leotards...all her dance ones from last year were boring black or had skirts attatched.  I found some fun lycra fabric and a Kwik Sew pattern, this took me less than an hour to make, including tracing the pattern and making a scrunchie to match.  My mom always made leos for my oldest, she said it was easy, but I never realized just how easy it was!  The pattern was the most expensive part, and the remaining fabric will make another leo and scrunchie set, one of my co-workers has a gym DD too, so now I've got a great gift for her upcoming birthday!



Aw, cute! I'll have to look for that pattern, do you know what size it starts at? My dd is still in 12-18/18-24 months and I haven't been able to find leotards small enough for her to wear to gymnastics. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but I thought I'd show y'all the cake my partner and I made for a halloween themed birthday yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made a doll outfit to go with the vida and peasant top; Caitie wanted me to post a pic of her w/ the doll:



Very fun cake, and I LOVE the photo of Catie with her doll! 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have a few minutes to give a bit more info about our recent trip...I made two T Shirts per day for everyone except the girls, they got one shirt and one dress.  Their dolls got matching dresses.  (their dolls only saw one dress.  It was too much trouble to keep up with.  The dolls wouldn't listen and kept disappearing!) All the clothes were a hit to everyone (except hubby!  he wore them but only to make me happy!)
> 
> I think the reason we were chosen for Family of the Day at Chef Mickey's was because the girls looked so cute in their Minnie dresses!  We got lots and lots of compliments on the clothes and the autograph quilt.
> 
> It was almost like we had two separate vacations...the first half was a dream come true, the last half was a nightmare!  Let's just say inlaws can become outlaws very easily! (I try my hardest to be a good mother in law, but evidently I did not succeed on this trip!)  My son, DIL and the two little ones went home two days early, but we had a blast by ourselves anyway!
> 
> The weather was perfect!  Saw only a couple of drops of rain all week (even though Atlanta was flooded the whole time we were gone!) Although hubby thought the heat was more than he wanted to deal with, so we were unable to take advantage of the free dining bounceback.  We are however planning another trip in Jan/Feb of 2011.  Should be interesting since my DD9 is starting back to public school tomorrow.  I'm not sure we are going to be able to take her out for the trip, but we have a year and a half to worry about that.  (BTW DD9 has already started planning her clothes for next trip!)
> 
> The crowds were almost non existent until Friday!  Then it got a bit crazy! I'm so glad we left on Saturday, I don't think I could deal with the crowds much longer.
> 
> I am thinking of doing a detailed Trip report...I made lots of entries in my computer journal each night to help me with the details.  I am not sure I want my DIL to see my real thoughts though (wink wink)so I will probably just keep them to myself!
> 
> Overall it was a good trip, even if I did spend most of it babysitting...
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS
> 
> I do have a ton of pictures.  Unfortunately, the photo sites and I do not like each other.  I have tried to upload them, but it is taking soooo much time, I keep giving up!



I'm glad you didn't have any rain there! Too bad about everyone not getting along for part of it, but I think that's inevitable sometimes (I'm already worried about DH and my mother killing each other in December, lol!)



revrob said:


> WELCOME!  It's perfectly fine to do a count down to get to your minimum post count!  We'd love to see what you're working on!
> 
> Also, thanks for posting info about the Jalie pattern.  I've not heard of that pattern company, so I'll have to check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this up today - it was a request
> I love heathersue's designs on this!



Sooo cute!


----------



## GlassSlippers

emcreative said:


> Thanks.  I was really hoping they would have a bigger selection as they don't seem to have one "Just Like" Hannah...and she's bummed!  She has medium brown hair (the closest is "caramel" at AG), light skin (with light freckles) and hazel eyes.  Freckles aside, they don't offer many with hazel eyes and none with close to her hair.  She said "green" was a second choice, but they don't have those with her hair either.
> 
> Rebecca is the closest, so maybe  she'll go for her.



Have you heard of My Twinn dolls? They're taller than AG, but you get to pick hair and eye color, add freckles, moles, etc., hair length, color, texture and style and any accessories that would make the doll more like your child. You have to send a picture so they can use a face that's shaped like your child's. They're $149, but you're getting a doll created just for you. The last time I checked they had eye glasses, wheelchairs and all sorts of things for additional customizing. There are lots of matching girl and doll outfits available too, but around here I doubt anybody's want those!  ;} I'm sure everything y'all made would be even nicer!

Anyway, It's just a thought if your DD really wants a doll that looks just like her.

Lori in East Podunk, WI


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> Thanks.  I was really hoping they would have a bigger selection as they don't seem to have one "Just Like" Hannah...and she's bummed!  She has medium brown hair (the closest is "caramel" at AG), light skin (with light freckles) and hazel eyes.  Freckles aside, they don't offer many with hazel eyes and none with close to her hair.  She said "green" was a second choice, but they don't have those with her hair either.
> 
> Rebecca is the closest, so maybe  she'll go for her.



Emily picked Rebecca when we were in Chicago.  She is a close match to Em, except Emily has brown eyes   The curly hair is MUCH harder to take care of than straight hair.  She looked horrible straight out of the box!!  I had to brush her hair (they reccomend using a pick) and finger curl it to get it to look she's suppose to.  It tanglse much easier too!

Here's Emily and Rebecca in Chicago (her hair had been brushed but not finger curled yet )


----------



## jeniamt

birdie757 said:


> Here is a quick question...since I am trying to reach my 10 posts...
> 
> How on earth do you make your customs in advance and keep your kids from wanting to wear them instantly?  My daughter wants to wear them as soon as they are done and we don't go to Disney until Nov 7th.  Keeping her out of her customs has almost been as hard as keeping her out of her Belle costume before Halloween last year!



This seemed like such a funny question to me but I guess I'm the one in the minority... the second I finish a custom, it goes immediately on my child and usually doesn't come off for a day or two.  Their customs are part of their regular wardrobe and, to me, its part of the excitement leading up to the trip.  Plus, if I go to all the trouble to make the outfit... they better get some wear out of it!  I can understand, though, wanting it to be something special for the big trip.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Just getting ready to go out and ride test track in our matching shirts, then dinner a LeCelliers.  We are having a great time at WDW and having my birthday here today is fun.

We haven't seen many customs lately.  Just a few here and there.  The first week was so hot and humid!!!  I mean wet humid!!!  Today the humidity cleared out and it feels so much better.  DS and family loves the beach club pool and we on the relax part of the trip.

The crowds have been very low so far.  Walk on all but soarin and Toy Story.  Food and wine is excellent and being at BC is the best for easy access.  

Time to go for birthday dinner at LeCelliers!


----------



## mickimousemama

MinnieVanMom said:


> Just getting ready to go out and ride test track in our matching shirts, then dinner a LeCelliers.  We are having a great time at WDW and having my birthday here today is fun.
> 
> We haven't seen many customs lately.  Just a few here and there.  The first week was so hot and humid!!!  I mean wet humid!!!  Today the humidity cleared out and it feels so much better.  DS and family loves the beach club pool and we on the relax part of the trip.
> 
> The crowds have been very low so far.  Walk on all but soarin and Toy Story.  Food and wine is excellent and being at BC is the best for easy access.
> 
> Time to go for birthday dinner at LeCelliers!



Happy Birthday April!  I'm glad you are enjoying your trip!


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> Just getting ready to go out and ride test track in our matching shirts, then dinner a LeCelliers.  We are having a great time at WDW and having my birthday here today is fun.
> 
> We haven't seen many customs lately.  Just a few here and there.  The first week was so hot and humid!!!  I mean wet humid!!!  Today the humidity cleared out and it feels so much better.  DS and family loves the beach club pool and we on the relax part of the trip.
> 
> The crowds have been very low so far.  Walk on all but soarin and Toy Story.  Food and wine is excellent and being at BC is the best for easy access.
> 
> Time to go for birthday dinner at LeCelliers!



I am glad you are having a blast and it is even better that the crowds are low!!!

Lori


----------



## DisneyKings

VBAndrea said:


> I like your fabric choices.  For a Vida I don't think you can have too many fabrics.  I bought a lot of fat quarters to make mine and barely repeated anything -- my straps are the same as the bottom ruffle and my side panels repeat front to back, but other than that everything is a different fabric.  It all blends well once it's together.




Thanks!  I'm a little fashion challenged--I am really bad about matching up colors & knowing how well things match, so I'm to scared to do more than that amt of colors on my first vida!  I'm also pretty lazy.  I decided to skip the seam allowances since my kids are so skinny (I'll add a bottom ruffle if it's too short , so I just photocopied the pattern to cut out instead of tracing!


----------



## Rymer

LADIES!! My dress was mailed today overnight and should reach our house tomorrow!!!! YEAH!! I am so relieved.......now my daughter will feel so pretty at her BBB appointment!!


----------



## BBGirl

Hi All you crafty people.  I'm to this thread but have been on the Dis for awhile.  SOmeone one the budget board recommended YCMT and I haven't stopped sewing and crafting since. LOL so who ever you were thanks.  I followed Carla's Blog back here which made me LOL again. So hey all I be a regular once I get caught up.  I justed wanted to let ya'll know I'm here now too.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Happy Birthday April!  What a great place to spend a Birthday!  I hope the rest of your day is magical.


----------



## Adi12982

MinnieVanMom said:


> Just getting ready to go out and ride test track in our matching shirts, then dinner a LeCelliers.  We are having a great time at WDW and having my birthday here today is fun.
> 
> We haven't seen many customs lately.  Just a few here and there.  The first week was so hot and humid!!!  I mean wet humid!!!  Today the humidity cleared out and it feels so much better.  DS and family loves the beach club pool and we on the relax part of the trip.
> 
> The crowds have been very low so far.  Walk on all but soarin and Toy Story.  Food and wine is excellent and being at BC is the best for easy access.
> 
> Time to go for birthday dinner at LeCelliers!



 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## VBAndrea

_Happy Birthday April_





Rymer said:


> LADIES!! My dress was mailed today overnight and should reach our house tomorrow!!!! YEAH!! I am so relieved.......now my daughter will feel so pretty at her BBB appointment!!


OMG!!!!  I'm shocked, but very, very happily shocked!!!!   



BBGirl said:


> Hi All you crafty people.  I'm to this thread but have been on the Dis for awhile.  SOmeone one the budget board recommended YCMT and I haven't stopped sewing and crafting since. LOL so who ever you were thanks.  I followed Carla's Blog back here which made me LOL again. So hey all I be a regular once I get caught up.  I justed wanted to let ya'll know I'm here now too.



Welcome!  I should be trip planning with the other threads, but I spend all my time on here planning customs.  I'm reading the old threads now too for ideas!  It's a sickness!


----------



## JESW

Is anyone at the world now with a dd named Arrianna or something like that?  While waiting for a bus at the Animal Kingdom to go back to the AKL yesterday (Sun. 9/27) there was a family with a couple of the kids in really cute customs.  I thought of this thread right away.  

Jill


----------



## ibesue

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I lose some posts I thought I'd tagged to quote... and I don't think I already responded to them. I know I tagged more but these are the ones I remember this morning.
> 
> Shannon, love the blue dress! It looks like a fun, comfortable, practical and still very 'princessy' dress.
> 
> Sue, great work on the layered skirt. I like how you made each layer a bit longer then the one above. I was just thinking how cute it be to do a similar skirt (maybe on a bodice) in shades of green and then "decorated" like a Christmas tree.



Thanks and a Christmas tree would be cute!



revrob said:


> I used cotton - it's actually a quilters blender cotton.
> It's the simply sweet bodice, I used the flutter type strap
> The wrap part that goes around the shoulders is a tube of fabric that I topstitched to the top of the front and back bodice sections.
> The skirt bottom, I just kinda pinch pleated the parts that I wanted to be lifted and stitched over the gather.  There have been many options of how to make this work on this thread and I may try one of those another time.  One that was mentioned was to use drapery gathering tape - you stitch it to the back side of the garment then pull up the threads in the tape and tie them off.  Simple.
> another option is to create a little casing with ribbon in it with single fold bias tape and two pieces of ribbon stitched in the casing.  Pull the ribbon to gather and tie off.
> 
> Here's the pictures again
> Here's the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the back



So cute!  You are getting such cute princess dresses!!



Shannalee724 said:


> I had a lot to catch up on!!!  I spent most of the day sewing yesterday.  I am VERY slow, but will haven an outfit done this week.  Can't wait to show you all.
> 
> I bought this same fabric combination and to make a bowling shirt with!!!  I am happy to know that I picked well.  I really struggled over matching the stars and worried about it.  I can't wait to see yours!!!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Don't worry, I am also a very S L O W sewer!  I have to really overestimate how long it will take me to make an outfit!
> 
> I love those fabrics too.  I have been eying them for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> angel23321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been yours..several people have posted them.  I need to know how you made the peek a boo part...how to get the top skirt to lift up.  I thought someone had posted about using elastic? Thanks.
> 
> Sandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then it wasn't my peekaboo dress.  My fabric was cut to make it go up.  I am doing another style this week and I will post pictures when I am done.  This one will have a little casing that I will put cording in and then bunch it up so you can see Heather's birthday appliques under the skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> mickimousemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Everyone for the comments on my outfits
> Nini, I'm not really sure what the trim is called.  I got it at Hancock fabrics, it was in the clearance bin and imediately when I saw it I thought it looked like straw and could be used for a scarecrow.  It has the fringe and little beads hanging down from it, Here are some close ups of it alone and then on the Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the whole thing is finished (face and sign) Here is the final product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellee really loved showing it off at School today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever commented on the dress, but it is beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> h518may said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I introduced myself I said I would post pictures soon.  Here are two dresses I have made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell that there is a couple of years between pictures.
> 
> Right now I am working on a summer top, and a Halloween jumper.  I also plan on making a pirate shirt and vest for our trip, not sure if it will be for me or DH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your DD is adorable and so are her outfits!  You will get suckered in and will make everything for her from now on!!
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting ready to go out and ride test track in our matching shirts, then dinner a LeCelliers.  We are having a great time at WDW and having my birthday here today is fun.
> 
> We haven't seen many customs lately.  Just a few here and there.  The first week was so hot and humid!!!  I mean wet humid!!!  Today the humidity cleared out and it feels so much better.  DS and family loves the beach club pool and we on the relax part of the trip.
> 
> The crowds have been very low so far.  Walk on all but soarin and Toy Story.  Food and wine is excellent and being at BC is the best for easy access.
> 
> Time to go for birthday dinner at LeCelliers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday April!!!!  Hope its a great night!!! Maybe even a few fireworks!!
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyKings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm a little fashion challenged--I am really bad about matching up colors & knowing how well things match, so I'm to scared to do more than that amt of colors on my first vida!  I'm also pretty lazy.  I decided to skip the seam allowances since my kids are so skinny (I'll add a bottom ruffle if it's too short , so I just photocopied the pattern to cut out instead of tracing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I skip the seam allowances too!
> 
> 
> 
> Rymer said:
> 
> 
> 
> LADIES!! My dress was mailed today overnight and should reach our house tomorrow!!!! YEAH!! I am so relieved.......now my daughter will feel so pretty at her BBB appointment!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO  I know you are now excited to go!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

h518may said:


> When I introduced myself I said I would post pictures soon.  Here are two dresses I have made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell that there is a couple of years between pictures.
> 
> Right now I am working on a summer top, and a Halloween jumper.  I also plan on making a pirate shirt and vest for our trip, not sure if it will be for me or DH.


 We are happy to have you.  


Rymer said:


> LADIES!! My dress was mailed today overnight and should reach our house tomorrow!!!! YEAH!! I am so relieved.......now my daughter will feel so pretty at her BBB appointment!!





BBGirl said:


> Hi All you crafty people.  I'm to this thread but have been on the Dis for awhile.  SOmeone one the budget board recommended YCMT and I haven't stopped sewing and crafting since. LOL so who ever you were thanks.  I followed Carla's Blog back here which made me LOL again. So hey all I be a regular once I get caught up.  I justed wanted to let ya'll know I'm here now too.


  Be sure you post some pictures of what you created!


----------



## revrob

Rymer said:


> LADIES!! My dress was mailed today overnight and should reach our house tomorrow!!!! YEAH!! I am so relieved.......now my daughter will feel so pretty at her BBB appointment!!



I'm so glad to hear this!  I hope you have a magical trip!


----------



## NaeNae

Rymer said:


> LADIES!! My dress was mailed today overnight and should reach our house tomorrow!!!! YEAH!! I am so relieved.......now my daughter will feel so pretty at her BBB appointment!!



YAY!!!!!
Didn't mean to shout but I was so excited for you.  Hope you have a wonderful trip.
Think that's enough celebrating??? LOL


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok well I have ten more pages to catch up on, but I had to post this before I finished reading.  I made it a goal I WILL do it!! haha  

There have been soooooooo many new ladies join this thread and I must say WELCOME WELCOME you are bring much talent to the already talented folks here.  I am soo amazed by everything posted.  So awesome! Makes me want to sew sew sew. 

BUT.... I have taken a small break from my little machine to let someone else borrow it.  My sweet Princess Peach.  Some of you have seen these on FB tonight. BUT I had to post them here. Seems like we are a huge sewing Disney family and watch each others children grow up. So I want to show you the pictures of little Miss Peach off to her other sewing Disney loving moms. 

Here she is passing on her love for Elvis to her little buddy for his birthday! So sweet.


----------



## rie'smom

PrincessKell said:


> Ok well I have ten more pages to catch up on, but I had to post this before I finished reading.  I made it a goal I WILL do it!! haha
> 
> There have been soooooooo many new ladies join this thread and I must say WELCOME WELCOME you are bring much talent to the already talented folks here.  I am soo amazed by everything posted.  So awesome! Makes me want to sew sew sew.
> 
> BUT.... I have taken a small break from my little machine to let someone else borrow it.  My sweet Princess Peach.  Some of you have seen these on FB tonight. BUT I had to post them here. Seems like we are a huge sewing Disney family and watch each others children grow up. So I want to show you the pictures of little Miss Peach off to her other sewing Disney loving moms.
> 
> Here she is passing on her love for Elvis to her little buddy for his birthday! So sweet.



She's darling! What a great job on the pillow!!!. 

We're a sewing family too.   When my grandfather died, my grandmother took in sewing to support her 7 children. My mom and aunts made every single item of their clothing. Mom taught me to sew when I was about 10. My daughter wasn't interested until this year. Rie, is taking a Home Ec class and is making a pair of PJ shorts for her project.  I have 4 machines, so Rie can use those. For Easter I'm thinking about buying an introductory machine for 8 year old niece. I can teach her this summer.


----------



## momto2cuties

Can any of you digitizers offer any advise for a newbie?  I have struggled for the past 5 days to try to get anything to digitize using Viking 3D Pro.  I know there is a newer version, but my friend gave me her copy and said she was never able to figure it out.  I can't even figure out how to make a straight line!  I really want to make a Lightning McQueen applique for ds, and I have a very simple coloring book picture I'm trying to use, but I'm getting no where.  I can't find any tutorials online for this software.  Anyone use it?
Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## Tweevil

Hi guys!
I have a question about trimming applique fabric.  I usually float a piece of fabric on top of my hooped fabric and let the machine do it's "hold down" stitch (how's that for technical?) - then I trim the fabric close to the hold down stitch.  Well, no matter how hard I try I always have little hairs and messy-ness that are not covered by the sating stitch.

How close do you guys trim your fabric?


----------



## HLAuburn

Tweevil said:


> Hi guys!
> I have a question about trimming applique fabric.  I usually float a piece of fabric on top of my hooped fabric and let the machine do it's "hold down" stitch (how's that for technical?) - then I trim the fabric close to the hold down stitch.  Well, no matter how hard I try I always have little hairs and messy-ness that are not covered by the sating stitch.
> 
> How close do you guys trim your fabric?



Do you have some curved blade embroidery scissors?  I think they make a big difference when you're trying to cut close.


----------



## Jajone

NEED PATTERN HELP

What pattern would I use for a jedi costume. I'm thinking a karate outfit pattern, but is there something better? What do I use for the cloak? My son would be forever grateful for your help!


----------



## Tweevil

HLAuburn said:


> Do you have some curved blade embroidery scissors?  I think they make a big difference when you're trying to cut close.



I have a small pair but I think I need a bigger pair. 
I guess it doesn't help that I don't take it off the machine to trim because I never (and I mean never) can get the thing to line up again so I just move the hoop to a place where I can get to everything and trim from there.
I dunno... I don't think emb is for me....


----------



## HLAuburn

Tweevil said:


> I have a small pair but I think I need a bigger pair.
> I guess it doesn't help that I don't take it off the machine to trim because I never (and I mean never) can get the thing to line up again so I just move the hoop to a place where I can get to everything and trim from there.
> I dunno... I don't think emb is for me....



Hmmm, I have small scissors and they work pretty well.  I definitely think you need to remove the hoop from the machine to be able to cut really close.   As long as the fabric is hooped well and you don't move it too much while you're cutting, it should line back up after you put it back.  

Sorry I couldn't be more help...I'm not too good at embroidery/applique either!


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessKell said:


> Here she is passing on her love for Elvis to her little buddy for his birthday! So sweet.



What a special gift that is. I bet it will be treasured since Peach made it for him.



Jennia said:


> Wow, seeing these photos I can totally see how this would be flattering on an adult! Before I kept envisioning it going straight down, like it does on children. Did you alter it to make it more fitted up top?



For the recent dresses, I did alter the side panels to allow extra room at the bust line and to nip in at the waist a little. It will still be looser fitting than it shows on my dress form but I think it will be a really cute A-line dress. The friend who was the first to ask me to make a dress for her gave me some photos of herself in the dress I made. She cropped off her head - not me - but I think these are better than my photos shown on the child's dress form.  This one was made closer to the shape of the Vida but I think it's cute and really fits the fun personality of the wearer.










As I was getting those photos uploaded, I saw these and realized I hadn't shared this set yet. I was asked to make a set for a little boy to match the Vida I made for his sister with Minnie and Daisy on the front and their backs on the back.


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> As I was getting those photos uploaded, I saw these and realized I hadn't shared this set yet. I was asked to make a set for a little boy to match the Vida I made for his sister with Minnie and Daisy on the front and their backs on the back.



I love everything!  The boy set is so cute.


----------



## eeyore3847

LisaZoe said:


> As I was getting those photos uploaded, I saw these and realized I hadn't shared this set yet. I was asked to make a set for a little boy to match the Vida I made for his sister with Minnie and Daisy on the front and their backs on the back.



super cute and i love the back detail!!!!

Lori


----------



## teresajoy

birdie757 said:


> First time poster here.  I stumbled on this thread last Sunday and have been following along all week.  You guys are so inspirational!  I have already finished my first two customs in just one week.  I can't wait to share them with you once I hit my posting minimum to share pics on the thread.
> 
> Just a quick note about leotard patterns.  I actually prefer Jalie 2792 to the kwik sew pattern.  I find it has better "rear" coverage and it has 22 sizes in one pattern!  (Essentially 2T through a 42" bust).  It is about the same price as one of the kwik sews but you will only have to ever buy one pattern.  I also make swim suits for dd with this pattern.







revrob said:


> WELCOME!  It's perfectly fine to do a count down to get to your minimum post count!  We'd love to see what you're working on!
> 
> Also, thanks for posting info about the Jalie pattern.  I've not heard of that pattern company, so I'll have to check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this up today - it was a request
> I love heathersue's designs on this!


Shannon that is adorable! 



Flea said:


> Hiya lovelies,
> 
> I'm not sure if you remember me (I've been AWOL for a long time) but anyway our trip to disneyland is less than 3 weeks away now and of course I only started sewing today
> 
> I thought I'd try popping in here again and hopefully get some motivation to finish at least the girls costumes for the TOT party at California Adventure.
> 
> So currently attached to my machine is a red pettiskirt (I really don't enjoy making them but hopefully after these 2 I won't make anymore).
> 
> Ok better get back to the machine before I run out of time.



Hi Leah!  



NiniMorris said:


> I see that everyone has already chimed in with CarlaC's patterns.  I can tell you I love them.  My DD9 made her first dress using the Aline.  She has helped me make several Simply Sweets and Stripworks. These have to be the easiest patterns I have ever used!  The variations are endless, they can be mixed and matched, and each variation of fabrics makes a completely new and fresh look!
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously thought about it, but evidently I have become very computer dumb over the years.  Blogger and I don't see eye to eye on adding pictures.  I haven't had a picture on my blog in over a year...haven't tried with this new laptop, but it doesn't like photobucket, so I see a viscous circle starting!  I'm looking into it...
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS!  I really want to make a Vida, all these examples are killing me!  I have to know about the trim you used...it looks so much like straw.  Where did you find it?
> 
> 
> OK, I'm going to try and post a picture of the girls at Chef Mickey's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


They are adorable! 


h518may said:


> When I introduced myself I said I would post pictures soon.  Here are two dresses I have made.


SOOO cute!!!! 


2cutekidz said:


> Emily picked Rebecca when we were in Chicago.  She is a close match to Em, except Emily has brown eyes   The curly hair is MUCH harder to take care of than straight hair.  She looked horrible straight out of the box!!  I had to brush her hair (they reccomend using a pick) and finger curl it to get it to look she's suppose to.  It tanglse much easier too!
> 
> Here's Emily and Rebecca in Chicago (her hair had been brushed but not finger curled yet )



What an adorable picture! 


Rymer said:


> LADIES!! My dress was mailed today overnight and should reach our house tomorrow!!!! YEAH!! I am so relieved.......now my daughter will feel so pretty at her BBB appointment!!


YIPPEE!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> What a special gift that is. I bet it will be treasured since Peach made it for him.
> 
> 
> 
> For the recent dresses, I did alter the side panels to allow extra room at the bust line and to nip in at the waist a little. It will still be looser fitting than it shows on my dress form but I think it will be a really cute A-line dress. The friend who was the first to ask me to make a dress for her gave me some photos of herself in the dress I made. She cropped off her head - not me - but I think these are better than my photos shown on the child's dress form.  This one was made closer to the shape of the Vida but I think it's cute and really fits the fun personality of the wearer.



Amazing Lisa!!!


----------



## teresajoy

I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!



I love it!  and Lydia with her impression too funny!



The Girls keep getting sick about 2 weeks into school Katie came home with the stomach flu then she passed it to Madi, Then  Thursday Katie was sent home with a fever, Over the weekend it turned into a nasty cold and now both girls have it.  Today we had appointments for Flu Shots but since they are sick they couldnt get them so just  Ty got his.  

I am thinking of making them wear masks and gloves to school everyday!


----------



## NiniMorris

My DD9 was supposed to start back to public school yesterday, but she brought an unexpected souvenir back from Disney... the flu.  Oh great!

Now, DS8 has to be watched closely, he has both lung and neurological problems that both strains of flu love to wreck havoc with...and of course I have a severely compromised immune system with all the meds I take...  sheesh I would love a solid week without any drama!

I had planned on starting the piecing process of the autograph quilt yesterday, but doctor appointments and sickies at home prevented that.  I'll see if I can start on it soon.

Nini


----------



## birdie757

LisaZoe said:


> As I was getting those photos uploaded, I saw these and realized I hadn't shared this set yet. I was asked to make a set for a little boy to match the Vida I made for his sister with Minnie and Daisy on the front and their backs on the back.[/IMG]



I love those appliques!


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!



Excellent dress!  My dd is saying now that she wants a step sister dress.  She just started to have the attention span to watch the full length princess movies (she will turn 4 in Nov).  Dh and I just think that she secretly wants to be mean...lol.  I am hoping she see them while we are at Disney in November.


----------



## NiniMorris

Prayers needed.

DS and DIL are having to make some serious decisions today.  Having three kids under the age of two is straining their resources and energy.  They both have demanding jobs that require them being called in at a moments notice.  Both of the new little ones have developmental delays due to bio-parents drug and alcohol abuse.  (as well as a lot of physical abuse).  While they love the children, the local DFACS office has let them in the cold...after the children were placed with lots of promises, they reneged on almost all their promises.

They have just been turned down for medical and financial help.(not sure how that happened! It is a state law...they should be getting a monthly stipend to offset some of the additional expense and daycare, not to mention the medical care they both desperately need!)

Now they find out that legal dad (not bio dad) has more rights to the kids than they do and is starting to make things uncomfortable. (he didn't even know they existed!) 

The decision that is best for *their* family is the hardest one to make, it makes them feel like they have somehow failed the little ones.  They have talked with us about taking them in for a while, but my hands are full with the one special needs child I already have.  I know that having the children go to someone outside the family is one of the hardest decisions they will face... but the state is much more "helpful" if the children are placed with someone they are not related to; this may help the boys get the help they so desperately need.

Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers as they meet with the DFACS staff this morning!

Nini


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!



The stepsisters dresses are awesome! 

As you can see from my ticker we are at the world....We got here on Saturday afternoon and are staying at Windsor Hills Storytime Castle. It is absolutely wonderful. Sunday we went to Clearwater Beach and that was gorgeous..The weather was beautiful except there was a JELLYFISH WARNING!!! 

Yesterday we visited Magic Kingdom...It was awesome!!! The little girls were in heaven...If only I had about 3 more days there I might be able to see the whole place...I don't think we saw a 1/3 of the park!!! But then again we didn't get there until noon...the little girls slept until 10:30 they were tuckered out from the sun and sand at the beach and when we got back to our place they swam for another 2.5 hours.

Today is Epcot and the Princess Storybook lunch..we are very excited about that. 

I have seen some customs....they have all been so cute and makes me regret not getting my butt in gear and getting atleast 1 or 2 sewn for each of the girls. I have posted pictures on facebook of our trip so far if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

NiniMorris said:


> Prayers needed.
> 
> DS and DIL are having to make some serious decisions today.  Having three kids under the age of two is straining their resources and energy.  They both have demanding jobs that require them being called in at a moments notice.  Both of the new little ones have developmental delays due to bio-parents drug and alcohol abuse.  (as well as a lot of physical abuse).  While they love the children, the local DFACS office has let them in the cold...after the children were placed with lots of promises, they reneged on almost all their promises.
> 
> They have just been turned down for medical and financial help.(not sure how that happened! It is a state law...they should be getting a monthly stipend to offset some of the additional expense and daycare, not to mention the medical care they both desperately need!)
> 
> Now they find out that legal dad (not bio dad) has more rights to the kids than they do and is starting to make things uncomfortable. (he didn't even know they existed!)
> 
> The decision that is best for *their* family is the hardest one to make, it makes them feel like they have somehow failed the little ones.  They have talked with us about taking them in for a while, but my hands are full with the one special needs child I already have.  I know that having the children go to someone outside the family is one of the hardest decisions they will face... but the state is much more "helpful" if the children are placed with someone they are not related to; this may help the boys get the help they so desperately need.
> 
> Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers as they meet with the DFACS staff this morning!
> 
> Nini



Prayers for your family...


----------



## rie'smom

momto2cuties said:


> Can any of you digitizers offer any advise for a newbie?  I have struggled for the past 5 days to try to get anything to digitize using Viking 3D Pro.  I know there is a newer version, but my friend gave me her copy and said she was never able to figure it out.  I can't even figure out how to make a straight line!  I really want to make a Lightning McQueen applique for ds, and I have a very simple coloring book picture I'm trying to use, but I'm getting no where.  I can't find any tutorials online for this software.  Anyone use it?
> Thanks,
> Jenny



I had 4D and sold it. It is not user friendly at all. Good luck. Maybe there's a Yahoo group for 3D.



NiniMorris said:


> Prayers needed.
> 
> DS and DIL are having to make some serious decisions today.  Having three kids under the age of two is straining their resources and energy.  They both have demanding jobs that require them being called in at a moments notice.  Both of the new little ones have developmental delays due to bio-parents drug and alcohol abuse.  (as well as a lot of physical abuse).  While they love the children, the local DFACS office has let them in the cold...after the children were placed with lots of promises, they reneged on almost all their promises.
> 
> They have just been turned down for medical and financial help.(not sure how that happened! It is a state law...they should be getting a monthly stipend to offset some of the additional expense and daycare, not to mention the medical care they both desperately need!)
> 
> Now they find out that legal dad (not bio dad) has more rights to the kids than they do and is starting to make things uncomfortable. (he didn't even know they existed!)
> 
> The decision that is best for *their* family is the hardest one to make, it makes them feel like they have somehow failed the little ones.  They have talked with us about taking them in for a while, but my hands are full with the one special needs child I already have.  I know that having the children go to someone outside the family is one of the hardest decisions they will face... but the state is much more "helpful" if the children are placed with someone they are not related to; this may help the boys get the help they so desperately need.
> 
> Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers as they meet with the DFACS staff this morning!
> 
> Nini



This is one of the reasons we adopted rather than foster. There are too many variables that can cause heartache. Prayers for your DS and DIL.


----------



## angel23321

NiniMorris said:


> My DD9 was supposed to start back to public school yesterday, but she brought an unexpected souvenir back from Disney... the flu.  Oh great!
> 
> Now, DS8 has to be watched closely, he has both lung and neurological problems that both strains of flu love to wreck havoc with...and of course I have a severely compromised immune system with all the meds I take...  sheesh I would love a solid week without any drama!
> 
> I had planned on starting the piecing process of the autograph quilt yesterday, but doctor appointments and sickies at home prevented that.  I'll see if I can start on it soon.
> 
> Nini



So sorry to hear it. I hope it bypasses you and DS.  Can I ask how you're making an autograph quilt...did they sign on fabric? I would love to do something like that. 



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!



Great job!


----------



## angel23321

HELP!
I need to make nightcaps for women and men.  I was thinking I could just cut a circle and put in elastic for the women's ones. Not sure about the mens...anyone got any ideas?  I have to make 12 womens and 8 mens by next Saturday.


----------



## eeyore3847

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!



I love it!!!! It is gorgous!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mickimousemama said:


> Thanks Everyone for the comments on my outfits
> Nini, I'm not really sure what the trim is called.  I got it at Hancock fabrics, it was in the clearance bin and imediately when I saw it I thought it looked like straw and could be used for a scarecrow.  It has the fringe and little beads hanging down from it, Here are some close ups of it alone and then on the Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the whole thing is finished (face and sign) Here is the final product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellee really loved showing it off at School today!


I really love the way it turned out!  I remember you saying that you wanted to wear it w/ jeans, too; and I was thinking if you just pull the straps tighter it would shorten it up a couple inches so you could wear it with pants- I love it dress length, too though!  Looks awesome!



h518may said:


> When I introduced myself I said I would post pictures soon.  Here are two dresses I have made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell that there is a couple of years between pictures.
> 
> Right now I am working on a summer top, and a Halloween jumper.  I also plan on making a pirate shirt and vest for our trip, not sure if it will be for me or DH.


Cute!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Just getting ready to go out and ride test track in our matching shirts, then dinner a LeCelliers.  We are having a great time at WDW and having my birthday here today is fun.
> 
> We haven't seen many customs lately.  Just a few here and there.  The first week was so hot and humid!!!  I mean wet humid!!!  Today the humidity cleared out and it feels so much better.  DS and family loves the beach club pool and we on the relax part of the trip.
> 
> The crowds have been very low so far.  Walk on all but soarin and Toy Story.  Food and wine is excellent and being at BC is the best for easy access.
> 
> Time to go for birthday dinner at LeCelliers!


Happy Birthday!!!!  Glad to hear you're having a great trip!


Rymer said:


> LADIES!! My dress was mailed today overnight and should reach our house tomorrow!!!! YEAH!! I am so relieved.......now my daughter will feel so pretty at her BBB appointment!!


Wow!  That's fantastic!!


BBGirl said:


> Hi All you crafty people.  I'm to this thread but have been on the Dis for awhile.  SOmeone one the budget board recommended YCMT and I haven't stopped sewing and crafting since. LOL so who ever you were thanks.  I followed Carla's Blog back here which made me LOL again. So hey all I be a regular once I get caught up.  I justed wanted to let ya'll know I'm here now too.


Hi!


PrincessKell said:


> Ok well I have ten more pages to catch up on, but I had to post this before I finished reading.  I made it a goal I WILL do it!! haha
> 
> There have been soooooooo many new ladies join this thread and I must say WELCOME WELCOME you are bring much talent to the already talented folks here.  I am soo amazed by everything posted.  So awesome! Makes me want to sew sew sew.
> 
> BUT.... I have taken a small break from my little machine to let someone else borrow it.  My sweet Princess Peach.  Some of you have seen these on FB tonight. BUT I had to post them here. Seems like we are a huge sewing Disney family and watch each others children grow up. So I want to show you the pictures of little Miss Peach off to her other sewing Disney loving moms.
> 
> Here she is passing on her love for Elvis to her little buddy for his birthday! So sweet.


Oh my gosh, that is too sweet!  Thanks for posting Kell!!


LisaZoe said:


> What a special gift that is. I bet it will be treasured since Peach made it for him.
> 
> 
> 
> For the recent dresses, I did alter the side panels to allow extra room at the bust line and to nip in at the waist a little. It will still be looser fitting than it shows on my dress form but I think it will be a really cute A-line dress. The friend who was the first to ask me to make a dress for her gave me some photos of herself in the dress I made. She cropped off her head - not me - but I think these are better than my photos shown on the child's dress form.  This one was made closer to the shape of the Vida but I think it's cute and really fits the fun personality of the wearer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I was getting those photos uploaded, I saw these and realized I hadn't shared this set yet. I was asked to make a set for a little boy to match the Vida I made for his sister with Minnie and Daisy on the front and their backs on the back.


I love how the Vida looks on; definitely the style done that way looks best ona a more petite, pixie-ish woman- like the one wearing it; super cute!  Love, love, love, love the boys outfit w/ the appliques- perfect!


teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!


That is awesome!  You got the shades just right!


Tykatmadismomma said:


> The Girls keep getting sick about 2 weeks into school Katie came home with the stomach flu then she passed it to Madi, Then  Thursday Katie was sent home with a fever, Over the weekend it turned into a nasty cold and now both girls have it.  Today we had appointments for Flu Shots but since they are sick they couldnt get them so just  Ty got his.
> 
> I am thinking of making them wear masks and gloves to school everyday!


I know how you feel, DD has already been out sick twice.  Hope everyone is feeling better soon.


NiniMorris said:


> My DD9 was supposed to start back to public school yesterday, but she brought an unexpected souvenir back from Disney... the flu.  Oh great!
> 
> Now, DS8 has to be watched closely, he has both lung and neurological problems that both strains of flu love to wreck havoc with...and of course I have a severely compromised immune system with all the meds I take...  sheesh I would love a solid week without any drama!
> 
> I had planned on starting the piecing process of the autograph quilt yesterday, but doctor appointments and sickies at home prevented that.  I'll see if I can start on it soon.
> 
> Nini


Oh dear; I have two kiddos w/ disabilities, one w/ an immune deficiency- so I get where you're coming from.  I'll be praying that DD is feeling better soon and DS and you remain healthy.


NiniMorris said:


> Prayers needed.
> 
> DS and DIL are having to make some serious decisions today.  Having three kids under the age of two is straining their resources and energy.  They both have demanding jobs that require them being called in at a moments notice.  Both of the new little ones have developmental delays due to bio-parents drug and alcohol abuse.  (as well as a lot of physical abuse).  While they love the children, the local DFACS office has let them in the cold...after the children were placed with lots of promises, they reneged on almost all their promises.
> 
> They have just been turned down for medical and financial help.(not sure how that happened! It is a state law...they should be getting a monthly stipend to offset some of the additional expense and daycare, not to mention the medical care they both desperately need!)
> 
> Now they find out that legal dad (not bio dad) has more rights to the kids than they do and is starting to make things uncomfortable. (he didn't even know they existed!)
> 
> The decision that is best for *their* family is the hardest one to make, it makes them feel like they have somehow failed the little ones.  They have talked with us about taking them in for a while, but my hands are full with the one special needs child I already have.  I know that having the children go to someone outside the family is one of the hardest decisions they will face... but the state is much more "helpful" if the children are placed with someone they are not related to; this may help the boys get the help they so desperately need.
> 
> Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers as they meet with the DFACS staff this morning!
> 
> Nini



I am so, so sorry that your family is in this impossible situation.  Prayers are being said.


----------



## birdie757

UGH!  I finally reach my 10 post and am trying to finish up my 3rd custom for photos.  Dd is already wearing the top and I decide that the seams need to be cut down inside the skirt since I took in the skirt so much and they are huge.  I then proceed to cut the skirt with my serger because I am rushing   I have already put two appliques on it, a zipper and 6 frill ruffles.  It is a denim skirt so I think I will head to Joann's and get a patch.  Too much work went into it not to try to salvage it.  I think I will go and cry now...


----------



## Tanzanite

Rymer said:


> LADIES!! My dress was mailed today overnight and should reach our house tomorrow!!!! YEAH!! I am so relieved.......now my daughter will feel so pretty at her BBB appointment!!



Hi am so happy you will get the dress i felt very sad for you please post pictures have a wonderful trip


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys!  I am late...but hope you all had a great weekend...our trip to the mountains was okay.  It rained driving up Friday...I hate driving in the rain and it was so hard to see once it got dark...not so fun driving on mountain roads and can't see where you are going!  Then it rained most of the day Saturday and on into the early evening.

Timmy got a stomach bug on top of that!  He started vomiting and *other* things Saturday afternoon and a fever of about 102. I stayed with Timmy while everybody else went to the football game.  Timmy slept almost 36 hours straight only waking up to vomit...it was not fun for him coming home!  I took him to the DR yesterday just to make sure he didn't have the flu...thankfully he doesn't and is MUCH better today!  

He hated wearing this mask at the DR's office...can you tell?






I will go back now and catch up on my ohh's and ahh's!


----------



## eeyore3847

I am leaving in 12 days and what have I done!!! aacckkk, must finish outfits!!!! Must get off of the board!!!

Lori


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!



Teresa - The dresses are perfect!!!  Great job and I know the girls love them!  Now how is Corey's matching prince charming outfit coming? 



mickimousemama said:


> Thanks Everyone for the comments on my outfits
> Nini, I'm not really sure what the trim is called.  I got it at Hancock fabrics, it was in the clearance bin and imediately when I saw it I thought it looked like straw and could be used for a scarecrow.  It has the fringe and little beads hanging down from it, Here are some close ups of it alone and then on the Dress





Just wonderful!  I love that trim too!  I love how many different ways the Vida can look!  It has become my favorite!




NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully, the two pictures are of them being escorted by Chef Mickey to their seats after opening the restaurant, and them posing with Mickey just afterwards.  The photopass pictures are much better.  Can't wait for those to get here!
> 
> Nini



HOW cute!!!!  Very nice pics and the girls look happy!





karamat said:


> At the last minute I decided to enter my county fair's Creative Arts competition... I checked out the requirements Sunday, thinking it would be too late since the fair started Friday, but they were taking entries Wednesday and Thursday morning.  So I decided to enter an outfit I made DD over the summer and make a crayon apron for entry.  Well, they called Friday - I won on both pieces... a first place ribbon on the outfit and first place ribbon and outstanding rosette on the crayon apron.  These pictures aren't good, but here they are...



Congrats on the ribbons!  I love entering the fair...only done it once but it was fun!  I entered for photography and won 2nd place.  I wanted to enter for sewing this year...but time got away from me and I missed the cut off date...there is always next year!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

After our meal at 1900 Park Fare, my 4 year old son has decided he wants to be Prince Charming for Halloween.  He wants to look like the real Prince Charming he met at Disney.  The shirt almost looks like an embellished chef's jacket.  Do you think I could use a chef's jacket pattern and embellish it to match Prince Charming?  The pants are easy so I am not worried about that.  If anyone has any better ideas, please point me in that direction.

My 4 year old boy is very big for his age.  He is the size of an average 6 year old and wears a size 8.  This adds to the challenge.

Dawn


----------



## revrob

birdie757 said:


> UGH!  I finally reach my 10 post and am trying to finish up my 3rd custom for photos.  Dd is already wearing the top and I decide that the seams need to be cut down inside the skirt since I took in the skirt so much and they are huge.  I then proceed to cut the skirt with my serger because I am rushing   I have already put two appliques on it, a zipper and 6 frill ruffles.  It is a denim skirt so I think I will head to Joann's and get a patch.  Too much work went into it not to try to salvage it.  I think I will go and cry now...



OH NO!    I sure hop you are able to figure out how to salvage it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Mom2SamandJames said:


> After our meal at 1900 Park Fare, my 4 year old son has decided he wants to be Prince Charming for Halloween.  He wants to look like the real Prince Charming he met at Disney.  The shirt almost looks like an embellished chef's jacket.  Do you think I could use a chef's jacket pattern and embellish it to match Prince Charming?  The pants are easy so I am not worried about that.  If anyone has any better ideas, please point me in that direction.
> 
> My 4 year old boy is very big for his age.  He is the size of an average 6 year old and wears a size 8.  This adds to the challenge.
> 
> Dawn



I know Heather has made a great PC outfit...I am sure she will share some great tips....there have been a few...you may want to check the Photobucket account.


----------



## dmbdisneymom

Hey everyone! First off, love everyone's creations!! I'm slowly relearning my high school sewing so I can make clothes for our trip in May, but I have a question....

I have picked out patterns from ycmt.com, but they aren't all in the right sizes for my girls. Before I purchase all the patterns/instructions, how can I change them to fit my kiddos? I would need to add inches to all of the patterns, but don't know exactly how to do this. Don't know if that really makes any sense or not, but I need help if anyone can do it!

TIA


----------



## ireland_nicole

birdie757 said:


> UGH!  I finally reach my 10 post and am trying to finish up my 3rd custom for photos.  Dd is already wearing the top and I decide that the seams need to be cut down inside the skirt since I took in the skirt so much and they are huge.  I then proceed to cut the skirt with my serger because I am rushing   I have already put two appliques on it, a zipper and 6 frill ruffles.  It is a denim skirt so I think I will head to Joann's and get a patch.  Too much work went into it not to try to salvage it.  I think I will go and cry now...



oh, no!  I'm sure you'll find a way to salvage it; remember, when in doubt, embellish!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  I am late...but hope you all had a great weekend...our trip to the mountains was okay.  It rained driving up Friday...I hate driving in the rain and it was so hard to see once it got dark...not so fun driving on mountain roads and can't see where you are going!  Then it rained most of the day Saturday and on into the early evening.
> 
> Timmy got a stomach bug on top of that!  He started vomiting and *other* things Saturday afternoon and a fever of about 102. I stayed with Timmy while everybody else went to the football game.  Timmy slept almost 36 hours straight only waking up to vomit...it was not fun for him coming home!  I took him to the DR yesterday just to make sure he didn't have the flu...thankfully he doesn't and is MUCH better today!
> 
> He hated wearing this mask at the DR's office...can you tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go back now and catch up on my ohh's and ahh's!



poor pumpkin!  I'm glad he's feeling better now.


----------



## birdie757

Yeah!  Finally, here are my photos of my first three customs.


----------



## ireland_nicole

birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  Finally, here are my photos of my first three customs.




Those are super, super cute!  Great job!


----------



## BBGirl

dmbdisneymom said:


> Hey everyone! First off, love everyone's creations!! I'm slowly relearning my high school sewing so I can make clothes for our trip in May, but I have a question....
> 
> I have picked out patterns from ycmt.com, but they aren't all in the right sizes for my girls. Before I purchase all the patterns/instructions, how can I change them to fit my kiddos? I would need to add inches to all of the patterns, but don't know exactly how to do this. Don't know if that really makes any sense or not, but I need help if anyone can do it!
> 
> TIA



First I would look for the patterns in the larger size.  I know I missed that a few I  liked had the largers sizes available in a different ebook.  If you are looking at inches in length then that is simple.  add said inches to the bottom of pattern then retrace bottom hem.  If adding inches to width then remember to add equally to each side.  I find this easist to do with a clear quilter ruler put the pattern piece onto larger piece of paper and line up to the pattern on the inch/half inch line you want and retrace the line.  Cut your enlargered pattern.  Treat just as the pattern piece in the instructions.
HTH


----------



## dmbdisneymom

BBGirl said:


> First I would look for the patterns in the larger size.  I know I missed that a few I  liked had the largers sizes available in a different ebook.  If you are looking at inches in length then that is simple.  add said inches to the bottom of pattern then retrace bottom hem.  If adding inches to width then remember to add equally to each side.  I find this easist to do with a clear quilter ruler put the pattern piece onto larger piece of paper and line up to the pattern on the inch/half inch line you want and retrace the line.  Cut your enlargered pattern.  Treat just as the pattern piece in the instructions.
> HTH



That's what I was thinking I would need to do, but thought it sounded too easy to be right!! Thanks so much


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Prayers needed.
> 
> DS and DIL are having to make some serious decisions today.  Having three kids under the age of two is straining their resources and energy.  They both have demanding jobs that require them being called in at a moments notice.  Both of the new little ones have developmental delays due to bio-parents drug and alcohol abuse.  (as well as a lot of physical abuse).  While they love the children, the local DFACS office has let them in the cold...after the children were placed with lots of promises, they reneged on almost all their promises.
> 
> They have just been turned down for medical and financial help.(not sure how that happened! It is a state law...they should be getting a monthly stipend to offset some of the additional expense and daycare, not to mention the medical care they both desperately need!)
> 
> Now they find out that legal dad (not bio dad) has more rights to the kids than they do and is starting to make things uncomfortable. (he didn't even know they existed!)
> 
> The decision that is best for *their* family is the hardest one to make, it makes them feel like they have somehow failed the little ones.  They have talked with us about taking them in for a while, but my hands are full with the one special needs child I already have.  I know that having the children go to someone outside the family is one of the hardest decisions they will face... but the state is much more "helpful" if the children are placed with someone they are not related to; this may help the boys get the help they so desperately need.
> 
> Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers as they meet with the DFACS staff this morning!
> 
> Nini



I'm so sorry. I hope everything works out. 



birdie757 said:


> UGH!  I finally reach my 10 post and am trying to finish up my 3rd custom for photos.  Dd is already wearing the top and I decide that the seams need to be cut down inside the skirt since I took in the skirt so much and they are huge.  I then proceed to cut the skirt with my serger because I am rushing   I have already put two appliques on it, a zipper and 6 frill ruffles.  It is a denim skirt so I think I will head to Joann's and get a patch.  Too much work went into it not to try to salvage it.  I think I will go and cry now...



Oh no! You know though, sometimes it's the things we do to cover up the oopsies that make the outfit really spectacular! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  I am late...but hope you all had a great weekend...our trip to the mountains was okay.  It rained driving up Friday...I hate driving in the rain and it was so hard to see once it got dark...not so fun driving on mountain roads and can't see where you are going!  Then it rained most of the day Saturday and on into the early evening.
> 
> Timmy got a stomach bug on top of that!  He started vomiting and *other* things Saturday afternoon and a fever of about 102. I stayed with Timmy while everybody else went to the football game.  Timmy slept almost 36 hours straight only waking up to vomit...it was not fun for him coming home!  I took him to the DR yesterday just to make sure he didn't have the flu...thankfully he doesn't and is MUCH better today!
> 
> He hated wearing this mask at the DR's office...can you tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go back now and catch up on my ohh's and ahh's!



Oh, the poor kid!!! I'm so glad he is better today! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Teresa - The dresses are perfect!!!  Great job and I know the girls love them!  Now how is Corey's matching prince charming outfit coming?



Sawyer beat him to the Prince Charming! So, he has asked to be the Grand Duke!!! Actually, he told me that last time we went to 1900 Park Fare but I didn't listen to him. This time, he's doing it. Subtly of course. He has a blue t-shirt, and I'm going to make him a red strap for his camera that he will wear across his chest (like the sash thing the duke wears), and we are searching everywhere for a *monocle*! (highlighted that in case someone is skimming!) Anyone have any ideas where to get one?? He was thinking of making one, but I was hoping given the season we would be able to find one somewhere! So far, no luck. 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> After our meal at 1900 Park Fare, my 4 year old son has decided he wants to be Prince Charming for Halloween.  He wants to look like the real Prince Charming he met at Disney.  The shirt almost looks like an embellished chef's jacket.  Do you think I could use a chef's jacket pattern and embellish it to match Prince Charming?  The pants are easy so I am not worried about that.  If anyone has any better ideas, please point me in that direction.
> 
> My 4 year old boy is very big for his age.  He is the size of an average 6 year old and wears a size 8.  This adds to the challenge.
> 
> Dawn



I think that would definitely work. I don't remember which pattern Heather used, but I think she put all that info by the picture that's in the Photobucket account. 



dmbdisneymom said:


> Hey everyone! First off, love everyone's creations!! I'm slowly relearning my high school sewing so I can make clothes for our trip in May, but I have a question....
> 
> I have picked out patterns from ycmt.com, but they aren't all in the right sizes for my girls. Before I purchase all the patterns/instructions, how can I change them to fit my kiddos? I would need to add inches to all of the patterns, but don't know exactly how to do this. Don't know if that really makes any sense or not, but I need help if anyone can do it!
> 
> TIA



OOH OOH I know!! 
If you need to say make a pattern in different, then Carla figured out all the percentages for us:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/Pattern resizing

I used the Precious Dress pattern for Arminda. Arminda wears a 12/14, but the pattern doesn't go up that high, so I printed out the 10 at 110% on my computer and it fit her wonderfully. I printed out a few different percentages to match the measurements of a dress I already had for her. 



birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  Finally, here are my photos of my first three customs.


These are wonderufl!!! My favorite is the ruffle butt skirt!


----------



## kathyell

teresajoy said:


> Sawyer beat him to the Prince Charming! So, he has asked to be the Grand Duke!!! Actually, he told me that last time we went to 1900 Park Fare but I didn't listen to him. This time, he's doing it. Subtly of course. He has a blue t-shirt, and I'm going to make him a red strap for his camera that he will wear across his chest (like the sash thing the duke wears), and we are searching everywhere for a *monocle*! (highlighted that in case someone is skimming!) Anyone have any ideas where to get one?? He was thinking of making one, but I was hoping given the season we would be able to find one somewhere! So far, no luck.



Bunch of them on Amazon, some as low as just under $2 (before shipping).

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=3558290007&ref=pd_sl_16tlidbru1_b


----------



## luv2go2disney

I am LOVING all the great things posted lately.   I have been working my new job like crazy not leaving me much time to get started on my customs!  So I have the day off today & I wanted to make the EMMA top with the variations that LisaZoe posted awhile back.  I thought for sure I bookmarked it but I can't find it anywhere!  

LISAZOE  I need help with your EMMA variation...PLEASE!!!!  If you could please help me I would appreciated it!  Thanks

Christi


----------



## PrincessKell

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!



I love it. Look how pretty she looks! I love her smile. 



birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  Finally, here are my photos of my first three customs.



So cute. I adore the ruffles!


----------



## NiniMorris

I'm planning our Christmas dresses...can someone please tell me the fabric requirements for a Vida?  I am looking at size 2 and size 8.  I am trying to decide if I'm making a Vida or a Stripwork Jumper (or maybe a patchwork twirl shirt on a Simply Sweet Bodice)...

I've found some fabrics I like, but I'm trying to decide if the fabric I have in my stash is enough...

Also, on the Festive Vest by Carla C...can it be made reversible? (well, what I mean is how easy is it to make it reversible?)

Nini


----------



## Tinka_Belle

NiniMorris said:


> I'm planning our Christmas dresses...can someone please tell me the fabric requirements for a Vida?  I am looking at size 2 and size 8.  I am trying to decide if I'm making a Vida or a Stripwork Jumper (or maybe a patchwork twirl shirt on a Simply Sweet Bodice)...
> 
> I've found some fabrics I like, but I'm trying to decide if the fabric I have in my stash is enough...
> 
> Also, on the Festive Vest by Carla C...can it be made reversible? (well, what I mean is how easy is it to make it reversible?)
> 
> Nini


Vida fabric requirements: size 2T 1 yard size 3T/4T 1 yard size 5/6 1 1/4 yard size 7/8 1 1/2 yards size 9/10 1 3/4 size 11 1 3/4 yards. That is the total yardage needed. It doesn't say how much to get if you are using different prints of fabric.

I have made the Festive vest and I think that it would be real easy to make it reversible.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!


She looks so pretty in that dress!  That blue color really suits her.  Great job on the dress.


NiniMorris said:


> Prayers needed.
> 
> DS and DIL are having to make some serious decisions today.  Having three kids under the age of two is straining their resources and energy.  They both have demanding jobs that require them being called in at a moments notice.  Both of the new little ones have developmental delays due to bio-parents drug and alcohol abuse.  (as well as a lot of physical abuse).  While they love the children, the local DFACS office has let them in the cold...after the children were placed with lots of promises, they reneged on almost all their promises.
> 
> They have just been turned down for medical and financial help.(not sure how that happened! It is a state law...they should be getting a monthly stipend to offset some of the additional expense and daycare, not to mention the medical care they both desperately need!)
> 
> Now they find out that legal dad (not bio dad) has more rights to the kids than they do and is starting to make things uncomfortable. (he didn't even know they existed!)
> 
> The decision that is best for *their* family is the hardest one to make, it makes them feel like they have somehow failed the little ones.  They have talked with us about taking them in for a while, but my hands are full with the one special needs child I already have.  I know that having the children go to someone outside the family is one of the hardest decisions they will face... but the state is much more "helpful" if the children are placed with someone they are not related to; this may help the boys get the help they so desperately need.
> 
> Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers as they meet with the DFACS staff this morning!
> 
> Nini


I hope that DFACS can step up to the plate and give them the support they deserve.  Three Children under age 3?  That must be hard..


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  I am late...but hope you all had a great weekend...our trip to the mountains was okay.  It rained driving up Friday...I hate driving in the rain and it was so hard to see once it got dark...not so fun driving on mountain roads and can't see where you are going!  Then it rained most of the day Saturday and on into the early evening.
> 
> Timmy got a stomach bug on top of that!  He started vomiting and *other* things Saturday afternoon and a fever of about 102. I stayed with Timmy while everybody else went to the football game.  Timmy slept almost 36 hours straight only waking up to vomit...it was not fun for him coming home!  I took him to the DR yesterday just to make sure he didn't have the flu...thankfully he doesn't and is MUCH better today!
> 
> He hated wearing this mask at the DR's office...can you tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go back now and catch up on my ohh's and ahh's!


Poor little guy, I hope he recovers quickly.


birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  Finally, here are my photos of my first three customs.


These are so cute.  I love the Candy Corn Mickey applique.


----------



## NaeNae

luv2go2disney said:


> I am LOVING all the great things posted lately.   I have been working my new job like crazy not leaving me much time to get started on my customs!  So I have the day off today & I wanted to make the EMMA top with the variations that LisaZoe posted awhile back.  I thought for sure I bookmarked it but I can't find it anywhere!
> 
> LISAZOE  I need help with your EMMA variation...PLEASE!!!!  If you could please help me I would appreciated it!  Thanks
> 
> Christi



I printed those up so I have the post #.  Part 16 post 2046, I printed it on 8/10/09 if that helps.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Has anyone made the round neck top from That*Darn*Cat?  I bought it from You Can Make this and it is a lot different from Carla's patterns.  

I am wondering if it is pretty easy to make?  And does it run true to size?  I want to make a Large top for the Big Give.

Any comments or opinions are welcome. . .


----------



## birdie757

Quick question for all you "Simple Sweet" pros...did you find that this pattern ran big?  The reason I ask is because I measured dd who wears 4t and her chest measurement according to the pattern would be a 2 because she only measures a 20 1/2.  She is mostly in 4t because of her height but I still sew 4's in Simplicity patterns and they fit her just fine.  I was thinking of doing a test in a three and seeing if it needs to be taken in from there.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

birdie757 said:


> Quick question for all you "Simple Sweet" pros...did you find that this pattern ran big?  The reason I ask is because I measured dd who wears 4t and her chest measurement according to the pattern would be a 2 because she only measures a 20 1/2.  She is mostly in 4t because of her height but I still sew 4's in Simplicity patterns and they fit her just fine.  I was thinking of doing a test in a three and seeing if it needs to be taken in from there.



Most patterns run bigger than store bought clothes.  By measurements, my DD would wear a 6-7 on patterns...but she would never fit into a 6 on store bought clothes.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Has anyone made the round neck top from That*Darn*Cat?  I bought it from You Can Make this and it is a lot different from Carla's patterns.
> 
> I am wondering if it is pretty easy to make?  And does it run true to size?  I want to make a Large top for the Big Give.
> 
> Any comments or opinions are welcome. . .


It is really easy to make. I have made it numerous times. It does run true to size.



birdie757 said:


> Quick question for all you "Simple Sweet" pros...did you find that this pattern ran big?  The reason I ask is because I measured dd who wears 4t and her chest measurement according to the pattern would be a 2 because she only measures a 20 1/2.  She is mostly in 4t because of her height but I still sew 4's in Simplicity patterns and they fit her just fine.  I was thinking of doing a test in a three and seeing if it needs to be taken in from there.


I find that it does run a little big. I think it is supposed to be loose fitting though. If you want to make it fit a little better you can add a sash and it helps to cinch it in some and it looks cute like that too.


----------



## Granna4679

Hi, I am new here but I love all of your ideas.  We are going to Disneyworld in October and I have made my granddaughters all kinds of new clothes.  I will post pictures when we return.  We are going to be there 9 days and I think they have 12 outfits each.  Not sure they are all going to be worn...ha!  A few of them are for special events (a birthday breakfast and they each have a special one for each park).  Keep the pictures coming...I am enjoying them.


----------



## BBGirl

Any ideas how to make a Rosetta dress.  I thinking a Portrait Peasent top (natural wait) and adding some sort of petal skirt.  That is what I need help with...any ideas??
TIA


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

birdie757 said:


> Quick question for all you "Simple Sweet" pros...did you find that this pattern ran big?  The reason I ask is because I measured dd who wears 4t and her chest measurement according to the pattern would be a 2 because she only measures a 20 1/2.  She is mostly in 4t because of her height but I still sew 4's in Simplicity patterns and they fit her just fine.  I was thinking of doing a test in a three and seeing if it needs to be taken in from there.



I thought it was going to be really big on my niece but it seemed to fit her fine with a shirt underneath.  I made my niece a size 5 which is the size she usually wears and it fit fine.  She is a tall thin 4 year old.


----------



## revrob

birdie757 said:


> Quick question for all you "Simple Sweet" pros...did you find that this pattern ran big?  The reason I ask is because I measured dd who wears 4t and her chest measurement according to the pattern would be a 2 because she only measures a 20 1/2.  She is mostly in 4t because of her height but I still sew 4's in Simplicity patterns and they fit her just fine.  I was thinking of doing a test in a three and seeing if it needs to be taken in from there.




I've made more Simply Sweets than I can even count.  I always suggest, and go by myself the chest measurement.  If you want to wear a shirt under, I go up one size from the measurement.  IF you want to make the size that she normally wears and it is a bit bit, you can stitch a casing under the arm and insert elastic to pull it in a bit.  This will also allow the garment to be worn longer.  HTH!


----------



## teresajoy

kathyell said:


> Bunch of them on Amazon, some as low as just under $2 (before shipping).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=3558290007&ref=pd_sl_16tlidbru1_b



Hmm, I hadn't thought of that. If I have it shipped to our resort, that might just work. 



birdie757 said:


> Quick question for all you "Simple Sweet" pros...did you find that this pattern ran big?  The reason I ask is because I measured dd who wears 4t and her chest measurement according to the pattern would be a 2 because she only measures a 20 1/2.  She is mostly in 4t because of her height but I still sew 4's in Simplicity patterns and they fit her just fine.  I was thinking of doing a test in a three and seeing if it needs to be taken in from there.



It is meant to be a little loose, so you can put a shirt under it. I go by the measurements when I make it. If you daughter wears a 4 but measures a 2, then I'd do the 2 width with the 4 length.  I just made Lyddie one today. She measured a 6, but I made the 7 because I wanted it to fit longer. I added a sash and I think it looks cute. I will post the pics in a minute. 


Granna4679 said:


> Hi, I am new here but I love all of your ideas.  We are going to Disneyworld in October and I have made my granddaughters all kinds of new clothes.  I will post pictures when we return.  We are going to be there 9 days and I think they have 12 outfits each.  Not sure they are all going to be worn...ha!  A few of them are for special events (a birthday breakfast and they each have a special one for each park).  Keep the pictures coming...I am enjoying them.


When will you be there?  A bunch of us are going next week. Maybe we'll see you there.  There is an October Disboutiquers Meet thread on here if you want to check it out.


----------



## teresajoy

Here is Lydia's Lilo/Elvis dress for Ohana's. She would NOT hold still so the pictures are not very good! She measured for a 6, but I made the 7 so it would fit longer. 

Lilo fabric in the front with Elvis straps and an Elvis, Lilo, musical note ruffle. I wish I hadn't used the Lilo on the ruffle. I may add some ric rac to the bottom if I have time and find matching ric rac. 





The back has musical note and Elvis ruffles with an Elvis sash





gotta twirl:


----------



## jeniamt

birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  Finally, here are my photos of my first three customs.



Wow, these are awesome!!!!  Love the look!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Has anyone made the round neck top from That*Darn*Cat?  I bought it from You Can Make this and it is a lot different from Carla's patterns.
> 
> I am wondering if it is pretty easy to make?  And does it run true to size?  I want to make a Large top for the Big Give.
> 
> Any comments or opinions are welcome. . .



Very easy, goes together quickly.



Granna4679 said:


> Hi, I am new here but I love all of your ideas.  We are going to Disneyworld in October and I have made my granddaughters all kinds of new clothes.  I will post pictures when we return.  We are going to be there 9 days and I think they have 12 outfits each.  Not sure they are all going to be worn...ha!  A few of them are for special events (a birthday breakfast and they each have a special one for each park).  Keep the pictures coming...I am enjoying them.



Welcome and I can't wait to see your work!



teresajoy said:


> Here is Lydia's Lilo/Elvis dress for Ohana's. She would NOT hold still so the pictures are not very good! She measured for a 6, but I made the 7 so it would fit longer.
> 
> Lilo fabric in the front with Elvis straps and an Elvis, Lilo, musical note ruffle. I wish I hadn't used the Lilo on the ruffle. I may add some ric rac to the bottom if I have time and find matching ric rac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has musical note and Elvis ruffles with an Elvis sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta twirl:



Awesome!


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, Karen has been giving me a hard time about the outfits I'm making for her girls.  Apparently it's too difficult for her to drive across town to check on them as they're completed so she's asked me to post them.  (The truth is, when she comes over I HIDE things so she can't see them!)

These are their pirate skirts:




I absolutely fell in love with the fabric:




They will be worn with this shirt:




which, if you can't read it says:





Still on the list, and in varying degrees of completion, are Mulan and Jasmine x2, Anastasia, Drizella, Silvermist, Fawn, dresses for HS and....I can't remember what else.  And they leave in "8 sleeps, Auntie!  Only 8 more sleeps!"


----------



## luv2go2disney

NaeNae said:


> I printed those up so I have the post #.  Part 16 post 2046, I printed it on 8/10/09 if that helps.



AWESOME thanks I will head there now!!!  I could have spent days...weeks  going back through to find that!


----------



## fairygoodmother

teresajoy said:


> A bunch of us are going next week. Maybe we'll see you there.  There is an October Disboutiquers Meet thread on here if you want to check it out.



When, exactly, are you going?  Which parks will you be visiting?  I wonder if you'll be there the same time as poohnpigletCA...


----------



## Shannalee724

*Ruffle Question*

Hey everyone!!  I am working on my simply sweet and I want to put a European ruffle on the bottom (I think that is what it is called.  At least that is what it is called in the twirl skirt pattern.)  Anyway, does anyone have instructions on this?  The one in the twirl pattern closes the ends in the seams.  I am not sure what the best method is for the bottom of the skirt.  Also, can I gather this with my ruffler foot?  I attempted it last night and made a hot mess of thread.  

Any tips are GREATLY appreciated.  THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karamat

kristaalbrecht said:


> I'm in total awe of this thread!!  You are all amazing!  I'm new to sewing clothing but I've been doing home dec for several years  I have a 20 month old little girl and I was wondering if any of you could recommend some of your favorite patterns for clothes that are good for a beginner (or intermediate) level???  I would love to make some Disney items for my little girl for our trip in Feb but I need to start with some easy patterns.
> 
> Thanks!



The YCMT patterns are great!  And we all love CarlaC's patterns!  If you are looking for a commercial pattern (which will sometimes go on sale at JoAnns, Hancocks, or Hobby Lobby for $1) I LOVE Butterick 5439.  I think the pattern runs size XS - XL (might be split into two envelopes).  I've been making the Large for DD for the last year.  Here she is at 11 months old:







She's now 21 months and the size still fits her.  Over the summer I made her another top in XL for our December trip and I think it is going to be too big 



Jennia said:


> Yay, congrats on winning at the fair! A crayon apron is a great idea, I might have to CASE that someday if you don't mind. =)


CASE away!  The pattern is from YCMT.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, Karen has been giving me a hard time about the outfits I'm making for her girls.  Apparently it's too difficult for her to drive across town to check on them as they're completed so she's asked me to post them.  (The truth is, when she comes over I HIDE things so she can't see them!)
> 
> These are their pirate skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely fell in love with the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be worn with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which, if you can't read it says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still on the list, and in varying degrees of completion, are Mulan and Jasmine x2, Anastasia, Drizella, Silvermist, Fawn, dresses for HS and....I can't remember what else.  And they leave in "8 sleeps, Auntie!  Only 8 more sleeps!"



The skirts are too cute,  But I have to have a shirt that has that saying on it!


----------



## *Toadstool*

HUGE CATCH UP POST COMING! I have been reading, but not taking the time to post. I can only be online for a few minutes at a time. My neck is really hurting me, but I am going to the doctor on Thursday.  Sorry if I skipped some things


ibesue said:


> Okay, back to sewing in the morning!


Love this!! Such a cute idea. I really like that and might want to CASE it for our first trip to DW. 



SallyfromDE said:


> Someone had posted a link awhile back, with where they get thier tulle on the roll. I get the catalog, it also has ribbons and bags in it. But I guess I deleted the link. Also, AFCexpress fabrics has large rolls of it Nylon Chiffon.
> 
> http://www.afc-express.com/neslchro.html


Yay! I'm excited they got the rolls. Kari Mecca from Kari Me Away sells the rolls but they are super expensive. I have her pattern, so I might actually make one if I had the rolls. Has anyone gotten the animal print chiffon from them yet??



kidneygirl said:


> Tami


That is adorable. I love yellow and red together.



ireland_nicole said:


> Don't have any advice, but can I offer some prayers and a ?


Thanks. 






revrob said:


> tinkerbell


Beautiful!! I really love Tink. That looks super easy, but really looks like Tink! Which way of making the peplum did you like better?? I'm thinking the double thickness of the fabric doesn't drape as good probably?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone who posted compliments!!! I have a sore throat today and am tired. My Mom called and asked if I could email her photos so she could send brag photos to her friends. Sadly, my Father began chemo Thursday and even tho this type of chemo isn't supposed to make you sick, he was not doing well. Mom asked if I would come visit them next week with baby and dress and dress for Megan and she would get him to dress up again so they could have a photo (none was taken of them with her) Unfortunately I just didnt think of it and no one asked, I brought her back to house and left her in it for an hour and then changed her- thinking everyone had seen it.
> 
> I'm so proud of myself for doing this, i was a Sew Beautiful reader for 2 years, then Kira got me going on looking at fine fabrics and it snowballed from there- if you can zig zag, you can do this!!!


Did you get your picture yet?? 
Do you remember when we were talking on the phone and I told you if you could zig zag you could heirloom sew? 
You have really inspired me though. I really want to do the Tea Time Party dress now.



Cibahwewah said:


>


Your kiddos look so pleased! That is the best part of sewing. Your Snow White is perfect! Wow!! I can't believe you are new to sewing and tackled that. 



billwendy said:


>


You always give such good mini trip reports. 
I love their matching swim suits.



emcreative said:


> ***For those who applique***
> 
> Have any of you done "SnowGlobes" applique?  If so I have some questions!


 Don't know if someone answered you, but pm me if not. You can use Vinyl to do it and put different things inside of it to get the snow globe effect.



disneymomof1 said:


>


Love the pink and black combo! It really suits her!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Sorry this is such a needy post, but please keep my Dad in your prayers, he barely made it to the dedication and sadly we didnt get a photo of him with Hannah. Mom has asked me to bring her and dress to them and she will get him dressed up again and we will take pic at their house, but they are almost 2 hours away.
> He will lose his hair with this chemo, but they said he wouldnt get sick- well, I can tell you the food isn't staying in and even simple things like applesauce taste like they have gone bad to him. He weighs 129lbs now, he used to be around 170 I think. He has lost more than 5 inches in height because his spine is collapsing.
> I no longer know what to pray for. He seems to have lost hope.
> 
> Thanks for letting me "dump" all this. I don't talk about it much with anyone outside my husband and he's not a conversation type LOL.


Just wanted you to know your family has been in my prayers. This has to be so hard. I can not imagine. I hope he is a believer and that will give you comfort.



sweetstitches said:


> Jumping in here.
> 
> HWT is on the web.
> http://www.hwtears.com/
> 
> The letters are formed a little differently than d'nealian.  My oldest started using it with his OT while he was in public school.  Now that we are homeschooling, I'm starting the youngest two off using it.


Interesting. Thanks for the link. I'm going to keep this in mind if I don't like the Abeka handwriting stuff. They actually suggest you start teaching them script and then print. 



emcreative said:


> LOL!
> Could I just send my housekeeper over?


You have a housekeeper?? Is it okay if I am jealous???? 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I can understand your frustration with the situation, but I don't think that I would address it with the teacher. If your DD accepted what you told her than I would dismiss it. Now if she tells her Santa isn't real than I think I would have to say something, because believing in Santa as a child is big part of being a kid.


Just wanted to say that I am not teaching Hannah to believe that her gifts come from Santa. She asked me at a very young age if Santa was real, and I was not going to lie to her... Boy am I getting alot of flack from that. My in laws think I am ruining her childhood. I just remember how devastated I was when I found out Santa wasn't real. I understand people who want them to believe though. It is such a fun thing while it lasts. 



HeatherSue said:


>


Love this!!! I had CASED your baby simba on an outfit I did Hannah. I just love him! That dress is fabulous!!!! I love it! I want one in my size. 
They are both so gorgeous!!!


jham said:


>


Love it!!! The bird with the ribbon is just awesome. You really did that perfectly!



ireland_nicole said:


>


Very cute outfits! I love the Vida too. Did you get this from cut from the same cloth? I'm a bit annoyed that I ordered Pokey Puppy soooo long ago and still don't have it. I'd honestly rather pay full price than keep waiting for it to come in the mail.



busy mommy said:


> I finished Maddie's patchwork twirl.  Here's a picture.  I hope to take her outside this week and see if she can make it twirl.  It has rained for 14 days now (I think) and is rather muddy outside.  I bought her the little pettiskirt Old Navy had and it is a little big.  I need to take it in some.  And my Granny made her a hat the other day and I can't get it off of her head.


Oh she is soo cute!!



ibesue said:


> Miss Molly on her first birthday!  After making her outfit, i had to also make a coordinating one for Kadie!


Oh my! I love the picture of the baby with the big cupcake! How sweet is that??!!!
I adore that Evil stepsister outfit!!! I commented on facebook, but I just love it! Such a cute idea!



jeniamt said:


>


Love this!!! I love the blink on the bodice. How fun!



TinkerbelleMom said:


>


Very pretty.


TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ugh, I totally understand, cutting is my least favorite part too!  I don't even know why, it's not hard.  But I guess its not as much fun as sewing and actually seeing progress in what you're making.


That is my least favorite part too. I need to have one of those pattern cutting and tracing marathons!


birdie757 said:


> Just a quick note about leotard patterns.  I actually prefer Jalie 2792 to the kwik sew pattern.  I find it has better "rear" coverage and it has 22 sizes in one pattern!  (Essentially 2T through a 42" bust).  It is about the same price as one of the kwik sews but you will only have to ever buy one pattern.  I also make swim suits for dd with this pattern.


I'm glad to read someone likes the Jalie patterns. I keep looking at them online. They have alot of knit patterns that I have been wanting to try. So I guess you like them alot??



revrob said:


>


Oh wow! That is really stunning. The metallic thread looks soo good! What brand is it??? I have had trouble with the cheapy brand at Hancocks.



mickimousemama said:


>


That is really beautiful! What a fun outfit.




PrincessKell said:


> Grr.. deleted the picture.


She looks so cute sewing her little pillow. Fun!

**************************************
Getting a new camera. It should arrive tomorrow. Thanks to all of you who commented on Shannon's wall on Facebook. I was nervous about switching to a DSLR, but now I can't wait!! It is a Canon Rebel XS. We were able to trade in our old broken Cannon and got a good bit off the new one. I'm loving Cannon for that!


----------



## Adi12982

Here is what I ended up making for the baby's Halloween costume: 






and with the tulle:






I made it a double layered skirt, so that if I used the mini-tulle skirt that it won't actually touch her skin 

I also bought this, so she'll wear what I made at night and this during the day, lol:


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh wow! That is really stunning. The metallic thread looks soo good! What brand is it??? I have had trouble with the cheapy brand at Hancocks.
> 
> **************************************
> Getting a new camera. It should arrive tomorrow. Thanks to all of you who commented on Shannon's wall on Facebook. I was nervous about switching to a DSLR, but now I can't wait!! It is a Canon Rebel XS. We were able to trade in our old broken Cannon and got a good bit off the new one. I'm loving Cannon for that!



Would you believe, this is the really cheap Metro thread!?!  I was really having a fit with metro thread, and then all of a sudden it just started working.  Who knew?  Of course, it started working right after I placed an order for marathon thread.  I knew that would be would it would take to make it work!

Congrats on the camera!  You're gonna LOVE it!  I love canon rebels!


----------



## PrincessKell

teresajoy said:


> Here is Lydia's Lilo/Elvis dress for Ohana's. She would NOT hold still so the pictures are not very good! She measured for a 6, but I made the 7 so it would fit longer.
> 
> Lilo fabric in the front with Elvis straps and an Elvis, Lilo, musical note ruffle. I wish I hadn't used the Lilo on the ruffle. I may add some ric rac to the bottom if I have time and find matching ric rac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has musical note and Elvis ruffles with an Elvis sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta twirl:



ooh good thing Peach didn't see this!! You know she loves her some Lilo and lots of Elvis!



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, Karen has been giving me a hard time about the outfits I'm making for her girls.  Apparently it's too difficult for her to drive across town to check on them as they're completed so she's asked me to post them.  (The truth is, when she comes over I HIDE things so she can't see them!)
> 
> These are their pirate skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely fell in love with the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be worn with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which, if you can't read it says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still on the list, and in varying degrees of completion, are Mulan and Jasmine x2, Anastasia, Drizella, Silvermist, Fawn, dresses for HS and....I can't remember what else.  And they leave in "8 sleeps, Auntie!  Only 8 more sleeps!"



Love the Pirates!



Adi12982 said:


> Here is what I ended up making for the baby's Halloween costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the tulle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it a double layered skirt, so that if I used the mini-tulle skirt that it won't actually touch her skin
> 
> I also bought this, so she'll wear what I made at night and this during the day, lol:



That is adorable! What a sweet princess she will be


----------



## PrincessKell

So Georgia has changed her mind on halloween. NOW.....she wants to be a fall ballerina after seeing some rust colored roses that were on clearance and some green ribbon. She wants me to make her a very long beautiful tutu to put the bows on with the ribbon and knit or crochet flowing leaves (yes this was her requests exactly) and then add little gems to the tule. AND....paint her face in autumn colors as well as have fairy wings. 

SO! I need help. how do I make this very long beautiful tutu??? is there something in the bookmarks (yes I am lazy and have not had time to check myself first.) I wish I could just get the pattern from ycmt but with the lack of funds right now, Im looking for the free stuff. 

Thanks gals and guy!


----------



## HLAuburn

I know this is a stetch, but does anyone recognize this fabric?






I'm looking for something with colors like this (particularly blue/pinks) but I'm not having any luck.  Any suggestions?  

Thanks!


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> Prayers needed.
> 
> DS and DIL are having to make some serious decisions today.  Having three kids under the age of two is straining their resources and energy.  They both have demanding jobs that require them being called in at a moments notice.  Both of the new little ones have developmental delays due to bio-parents drug and alcohol abuse.  (as well as a lot of physical abuse).  While they love the children, the local DFACS office has let them in the cold...after the children were placed with lots of promises, they reneged on almost all their promises.
> 
> They have just been turned down for medical and financial help.(not sure how that happened! It is a state law...they should be getting a monthly stipend to offset some of the additional expense and daycare, not to mention the medical care they both desperately need!)
> 
> Now they find out that legal dad (not bio dad) has more rights to the kids than they do and is starting to make things uncomfortable. (he didn't even know they existed!)
> 
> The decision that is best for *their* family is the hardest one to make, it makes them feel like they have somehow failed the little ones.  They have talked with us about taking them in for a while, but my hands are full with the one special needs child I already have.  I know that having the children go to someone outside the family is one of the hardest decisions they will face... but the state is much more "helpful" if the children are placed with someone they are not related to; this may help the boys get the help they so desperately need.
> 
> Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers as they meet with the DFACS staff this morning!
> 
> Nini



I have been praying.  We have had FITS with the state and trying to get our little guys situations straightened out. As much as I loved being a foster parent, I don't think we will do it again.  Maybe someone will just leave a baby girl on my doorstep? 



birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  Finally, here are my photos of my first three customs.



These look fantastic!  LOVE the butt ruffles



HLAuburn said:


> I know this is a stetch, but does anyone recognize this fabric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something with colors like this (particularly blue/pinks) but I'm not having any luck.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!



This looks a lot like some of the fabrics LisaZoe had up.  Maybe Lisa will pop in here and recognize it?


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> Here is Lydia's Lilo/Elvis dress for Ohana's. She would NOT hold still so the pictures are not very good! She measured for a 6, but I made the 7 so it would fit longer.
> 
> Lilo fabric in the front with Elvis straps and an Elvis, Lilo, musical note ruffle. I wish I hadn't used the Lilo on the ruffle. I may add some ric rac to the bottom if I have time and find matching ric rac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has musical note and Elvis ruffles with an Elvis sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta twirl:


So, so cute!!!  Love the back especially w/ the ruffles and sash!


fairygoodmother said:


> okay, Karen has been giving me a hard time about the outfits I'm making for her girls.  Apparently it's too difficult for her to drive across town to check on them as they're completed so she's asked me to post them.  (The truth is, when she comes over I HIDE things so she can't see them!)
> 
> These are their pirate skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely fell in love with the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be worn with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which, if you can't read it says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still on the list, and in varying degrees of completion, are Mulan and Jasmine x2, Anastasia, Drizella, Silvermist, Fawn, dresses for HS and....I can't remember what else.  And they leave in "8 sleeps, Auntie!  Only 8 more sleeps!"


Those are great!!  


karamat said:


> The YCMT patterns are great!  And we all love CarlaC's patterns!  If you are looking for a commercial pattern (which will sometimes go on sale at JoAnns, Hancocks, or Hobby Lobby for $1) I LOVE Butterick 5439.  I think the pattern runs size XS - XL (might be split into two envelopes).  I've been making the Large for DD for the last year.  Here she is at 11 months old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's now 21 months and the size still fits her.  Over the summer I made her another top in XL for our December trip and I think it is going to be too big
> 
> 
> CASE away!  The pattern is from YCMT.


That is too cute!



Adi12982 said:


> Here is what I ended up making for the baby's Halloween costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the tulle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it a double layered skirt, so that if I used the mini-tulle skirt that it won't actually touch her skin
> 
> I also bought this, so she'll wear what I made at night and this during the day, lol:



That belle is just precious!  I know your princess will look beautiful in it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK, ladies, OT but could you send me some prayers and pixie dust?  I have another job interview tomorrow.  Not for the job I wanted (at all), not for the hours I wanted (full time, not part time)- but hey, it's a job.  I know it sounds whiney, but I really, truly never thought it would be this hard to get a job.  The only thing helping at all is that everyone in my situation (moms returning to work) that I talk to is having the same difficulty.  I really, really desperately need to supplement our finances.  DH has done it on his own for 9 years now, and between the medical bills and a pay cut his whole company took last year,things have gotten beyond tight.  But I'm really struggling with the whole full time thing.  I love being home with my kids, and I feel like they need me there; especially with all their doctors appts and sick days, etc.  The one saving grace about this job is that after the first 6 months I could work from home.  I'd still have to work the same hours, but I could keep DD at home if she were sick without having to call in myself.  And I could do the closest dr visits, ard meetings and teacher conferences during my lunch break.
So, for those who pray, please if you can pray that I would have some peace about this, and that I would find favor with the interviewer.- and that they'd offer me the job?
And for those who don't pray, if ya have a chance, could you send pixie dust?

Thanks a million!

ps: the other silver lining is that if we can pay off our debt and get at least 3 months of his income in the bank, DH says that MAYBE we can consider adopting...  I sure would love another girl (especially now that I can sew!)


----------



## mickimousemama

PrincessKell said:


> So Georgia has changed her mind on halloween. NOW.....she wants to be a fall ballerina after seeing some rust colored roses that were on clearance and some green ribbon. She wants me to make her a very long beautiful tutu to put the bows on with the ribbon and knit or crochet flowing leaves (yes this was her requests exactly) and then add little gems to the tule. AND....paint her face in autumn colors as well as have fairy wings.
> 
> SO! I need help. how do I make this very long beautiful tutu??? is there something in the bookmarks (yes I am lazy and have not had time to check myself first.) I wish I could just get the pattern from ycmt but with the lack of funds right now, Im looking for the free stuff.
> 
> Thanks gals and guy!



I am pretty sure that there IS something in the bookmarks and making a no-sew tutu is fairly simple   You could also add the fake leaves that glitter and sparkle to it, I have a whole bag of them that I was experimenting with them just the other night on how I could make a fall fairy costume!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Adi12982 said:


> Here is what I ended up making for the baby's Halloween costume:


Really cute! She will look so pretty in that.



revrob said:


> Would you believe, this is the really cheap Metro thread!?!  I was really having a fit with metro thread, and then all of a sudden it just started working.  Who knew?  Of course, it started working right after I placed an order for marathon thread.  I knew that would be would it would take to make it work!
> 
> Congrats on the camera!  You're gonna LOVE it!  I love canon rebels!


Oh wow.. yes I am surprised by that. I tend to stay away from metallic threads after the disaster I had with the first time I used it. I wonder what happened that made it work. I would love to use cheap thread in my machine, but every time I try I notice a huge difference.



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, ladies, OT but could you send me some prayers and pixie dust?
> ps: the other silver lining is that if we can pay off our debt and get at least 3 months of his income in the bank, DH says that MAYBE we can consider adopting...  I sure would love another girl (especially now that I can sew!)


I hope you get the job. It is not silly to whine about not being able to find a job! We know you have been trying. How awesome about maybe adopting!!


----------



## mickimousemama

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, ladies, OT but could you send me some prayers and pixie dust?  I have another job interview tomorrow.  Not for the job I wanted (at all), not for the hours I wanted (full time, not part time)- but hey, it's a job.  I know it sounds whiney, but I really, truly never thought it would be this hard to get a job.  The only thing helping at all is that everyone in my situation (moms returning to work) that I talk to is having the same difficulty.  I really, really desperately need to supplement our finances.  DH has done it on his own for 9 years now, and between the medical bills and a pay cut his whole company took last year,things have gotten beyond tight.  But I'm really struggling with the whole full time thing.  I love being home with my kids, and I feel like they need me there; especially with all their doctors appts and sick days, etc.  The one saving grace about this job is that after the first 6 months I could work from home.  I'd still have to work the same hours, but I could keep DD at home if she were sick without having to call in myself.  And I could do the closest dr visits, ard meetings and teacher conferences during my lunch break.
> So, for those who pray, please if you can pray that I would have some peace about this, and that I would find favor with the interviewer.- and that they'd offer me the job?
> And for those who don't pray, if ya have a chance, could you send pixie dust?
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> ps: the other silver lining is that if we can pay off our debt and get at least 3 months of his income in the bank, DH says that MAYBE we can consider adopting...  I sure would love another girl (especially now that I can sew!)



Absolutely!! I've been home for 5 years and can totally relate!  Best of luck!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  Finally, here are my photos of my first three customs.


I missed quoting these. They are so cute. I really love the Minnie candy corn! The Minnie with the tiers is adorable too. Such unique ideas.


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> When, exactly, are you going?  Which parks will you be visiting?  I wonder if you'll be there the same time as poohnpigletCA...


We will be at Pop this Saturday. We are staying for a week. We are only doing Epcot, the rest of the time we'll be busy eating .   When will she be there? I thought she was going to Disney Land for some reason! 


Adi12982 said:


> Here is what I ended up making for the baby's Halloween costume:
> ://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f117/Adi12982/th_DSC00916.jpg[/IMG]



THAT is SERIOUSLY CUTE!!!! How absolutely adorable!!! And, thank you! I need a shirt for Arminda's Belle skirt and I was trying to figure out if white would work. I love the way yours looks, so I think I might go with it! 



revrob said:


> I love canon rebels!


so does Corey! 



PrincessKell said:


> ooh good thing Peach didn't see this!! You know she loves her some Lilo and lots of Elvis!



I kept thinking about Georgia as I made this dress! 



PrincessKell said:


> So Georgia has changed her mind on halloween. NOW.....she wants to be a fall ballerina after seeing some rust colored roses that were on clearance and some green ribbon. She wants me to make her a very long beautiful tutu to put the bows on with the ribbon and knit or crochet flowing leaves (yes this was her requests exactly) and then add little gems to the tule. AND....paint her face in autumn colors as well as have fairy wings.
> 
> SO! I need help. how do I make this very long beautiful tutu??? is there something in the bookmarks (yes I am lazy and have not had time to check myself first.) I wish I could just get the pattern from ycmt but with the lack of funds right now, Im looking for the free stuff.
> 
> Thanks gals and guy!



You could do one of the tied tutus. I know there are instructions in the bookmarks, but I'm lazy too! 

I love Georgia's detailed request!! She's too cute. A girl who knows what she wants! 



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, ladies, OT but could you send me some prayers and pixie dust?  I have another job interview tomorrow.  Not for the job I wanted (at all), not for the hours I wanted (full time, not part time)- but hey, it's a job.  I know it sounds whiney, but I really, truly never thought it would be this hard to get a job.  The only thing helping at all is that everyone in my situation (moms returning to work) that I talk to is having the same difficulty.  I really, really desperately need to supplement our finances.  DH has done it on his own for 9 years now, and between the medical bills and a pay cut his whole company took last year,things have gotten beyond tight.  But I'm really struggling with the whole full time thing.  I love being home with my kids, and I feel like they need me there; especially with all their doctors appts and sick days, etc.  The one saving grace about this job is that after the first 6 months I could work from home.  I'd still have to work the same hours, but I could keep DD at home if she were sick without having to call in myself.  And I could do the closest dr visits, ard meetings and teacher conferences during my lunch break.
> So, for those who pray, please if you can pray that I would have some peace about this, and that I would find favor with the interviewer.- and that they'd offer me the job?
> And for those who don't pray, if ya have a chance, could you send pixie dust?
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> ps: the other silver lining is that if we can pay off our debt and get at least 3 months of his income in the bank, DH says that MAYBE we can consider adopting...  I sure would love another girl (especially now that I can sew!)



I hope everything goes well!


----------



## mickimousemama

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!



Your girls are just so adorable!!



birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  Finally, here are my photos of my first three customs.


You did a fantastic job!  I love the CandyCorn with Minnie Mouse ears and bow so cute!


teresajoy said:


> Here is Lydia's Lilo/Elvis dress for Ohana's. She would NOT hold still so the pictures are not very good! She measured for a 6, but I made the 7 so it would fit longer.
> 
> Lilo fabric in the front with Elvis straps and an Elvis, Lilo, musical note ruffle. I wish I hadn't used the Lilo on the ruffle. I may add some ric rac to the bottom if I have time and find matching ric rac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has musical note and Elvis ruffles with an Elvis sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta twirl:



Awesome!!  I have a question for you regaurding carseats actually I BELIEVE a while back I'd read that your girls are still in 5point harnesses?  do they have a difficult time buckling with dresses like this?  I could be wrong that it wasn't you but I am fairly certain it is.. maybe somethign I read in a trip report???? hmmm anyhow that and do you have to untie the ties in their back?  I ask because Eliana is either super finicky or just odd in complaining about these two things LOL


----------



## PrincessKell

mickimousemama said:


> I am pretty sure that there IS something in the bookmarks and making a no-sew tutu is fairly simple   You could also add the fake leaves that glitter and sparkle to it, I have a whole bag of them that I was experimenting with them just the other night on how I could make a fall fairy costume!



I have been looking at some blogs with tutes. Seems pretty simple. I actually have some tulle in stock in the stash, so I will try with that first. to see about the yardage and feel. Then I will let her pick her colors. I will take a picture of the roses and ribbon.  I think Fall fairies are sweet goodness this season!


----------



## fairygoodmother

teresajoy said:


> We will be at Pop this Saturday. We are staying for a week. We are only doing Epcot, the rest of the time we'll be busy eating .   When will she be there? I thought she was going to Disney Land for some reason!



Nope, they're doing their first trip to d'world.  They arrive 10/7, and will be staying one night at POFQ, then at Wilderness Lodge.  They'll be there until 10/17.  
Oh,  how I wish I could go!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, ladies, OT but could you send me some prayers and pixie dust?  I have another job interview tomorrow.  Not for the job I wanted (at all), not for the hours I wanted (full time, not part time)- but hey, it's a job.  I know it sounds whiney, but I really, truly never thought it would be this hard to get a job.  The only thing helping at all is that everyone in my situation (moms returning to work) that I talk to is having the same difficulty.  I really, really desperately need to supplement our finances.  DH has done it on his own for 9 years now, and between the medical bills and a pay cut his whole company took last year,things have gotten beyond tight.  But I'm really struggling with the whole full time thing.  I love being home with my kids, and I feel like they need me there; especially with all their doctors appts and sick days, etc.  The one saving grace about this job is that after the first 6 months I could work from home.  I'd still have to work the same hours, but I could keep DD at home if she were sick without having to call in myself.  And I could do the closest dr visits, ard meetings and teacher conferences during my lunch break.
> So, for those who pray, please if you can pray that I would have some peace about this, and that I would find favor with the interviewer.- and that they'd offer me the job?
> And for those who don't pray, if ya have a chance, could you send pixie dust?
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> ps: the other silver lining is that if we can pay off our debt and get at least 3 months of his income in the bank, DH says that MAYBE we can consider adopting...  I sure would love another girl (especially now that I can sew!)




I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I know exactly what you are going through. I can't tell you how many applications I filled out and how many resumes I sent out. Yesterday I was feeling so discouraged but today I got 2 emails. The first was to take a test on Monday and the second was to go to an oral  board on Wednesday. That one scares me alot because I haven't really interviewed for a job in over 10 years and this one will in front of several people 

Good luck, everything will work out for the best. That's what DH keeps telling me anyway.


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks everyone for the prayers for my DS and DIL in their struggle over what to do with the kiddos.  After a lot of prayers and tears, they have decided to let the two little ones go into regular foster care. And as expected, DFACS is making that decision hard.  It will cost the state over 4 times as much money to put them in regular foster care.  They were told it could take several weeks to find a foster family and that the boys may have to be split up. Since bio Mom is going to be in rehab for at least 12 to 18 months, it is just something that DS and DIL just aren't able to continue doing.

Having been in a similar situation I know they are feeling like they have let the kiddos down.  But, in the end I feel it is in the kiddos best interest as well!

On a happier note, they have decided to have a do over trip for Disney!  Oddly, they chose the same dates as us...I think we may have to do our own planning on this trip...not so much together stuff!

***********

To the person asking about Handwriting Without Tears...I LOVE IT!  After DS8 had his accident, it was the only way he could be taught to write.  He still (after 4 years) has trouble with the diagonal lines, but at least the HWT method makes it fun.  It was developed by an occupational therapist and helps to eliminate some of the problems that special needs children have.  It has a unique way of teaching that helps to prevent the confusion of similar letters...like d and b.  And it has shown to work wonders with children with dyslexia.  (can you tell I love this program??!!)

Sorry if any of this doesn't make sense...I'm still feverish...but I AM NOT GETTING SICK!!!

Nini


----------



## busy mommy

I haven't been here for a few days.  I love all of the new things posted., and I have prayed for the prayer requests.  I wish I had more time to spend on here, but I don't imagine that will happen anytime soon.  I hope to finish Deyki's shirt today...if everyone will cooperate around here.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mickimousemama said:


> Awesome!!  I have a question for you regaurding carseats actually I BELIEVE a while back I'd read that your girls are still in 5point harnesses?  do they have a difficult time buckling with dresses like this?  I could be wrong that it wasn't you but I am fairly certain it is.. maybe somethign I read in a trip report???? hmmm anyhow that and do you have to untie the ties in their back?  I ask because Eliana is either super finicky or just odd in complaining about these two things LOL


I'm not Theresa Joy but my kids are still in 5 point harnesses.  If a dress is super hard to iron, I'll just put her in a tank and bike shorts and put the dress on her before we get out of the car.  For normal dresses, though; we/she just rolls it loosely in the middle to above where the strap comes up, then uses the fabric around it to cover her legs.  DD has pretty extreme sensory issues, but it doesn't seem to bother her at all.  The ties in the back don't bother her, but sometimes I untie them and lay them to either side to prevent wrinkling.


PrincessMickey said:


> I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I know exactly what you are going through. I can't tell you how many applications I filled out and how many resumes I sent out. Yesterday I was feeling so discouraged but today I got 2 emails. The first was to take a test on Monday and the second was to go to an oral  board on Wednesday. That one scares me alot because I haven't really interviewed for a job in over 10 years and this one will in front of several people
> 
> Good luck, everything will work out for the best. That's what DH keeps telling me anyway.



Thanks for all y'alls words of support.  It is incredibly discouraging, and not something I've ever dealt with before; I sent out over 30 resumes and did 4 interviews, but two positions ended up getting filled in house, and 2 ended up not hiring at all.  I'm sending lots of prayers and well wishes for you for Monday and Wednesday; I know you'll do great!


----------



## HeatherSue

to all the newbies!!!

I thought I'd better get on here and post something so you don't all forget my while I'm gone!  



teresajoy said:


> Here is Lydia's Lilo/Elvis dress for Ohana's. She would NOT hold still so the pictures are not very good! She measured for a 6, but I made the 7 so it would fit longer.
> 
> Lilo fabric in the front with Elvis straps and an Elvis, Lilo, musical note ruffle. I wish I hadn't used the Lilo on the ruffle. I may add some ric rac to the bottom if I have time and find matching ric rac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back has musical note and Elvis ruffles with an Elvis sash


I love it, Teresa!! You are so clever!  I love the way you frankenpattern!  The girls are going to look adorable in their matching lilo outfits!! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Still on the list, and in varying degrees of completion, are Mulan and Jasmine x2, Anastasia, Drizella, Silvermist, Fawn, dresses for HS and....I can't remember what else.  And they leave in "8 sleeps, Auntie!  Only 8 more sleeps!"


You two crack me up!  
I love the skirts and I REALLY love that hilarious shirt! I need one like that for myself, too!



fairygoodmother said:


> When, exactly, are you going?  Which parks will you be visiting?  I wonder if you'll be there the same time as poohnpigletCA...


I'll be at MK on Sunday, AK on Tuesday, HS on Wednesday, Epcot on Thursday, and MK on Friday!! Tell her to say "Hi!" if she sees us!!



Adi12982 said:


>


Oh Stacey, that's adorable! I love it!



HLAuburn said:


> I'm looking for something with colors like this (particularly blue/pinks) but I'm not having any luck.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't recognize it, but I love it!



PrincessKell said:


> So Georgia has changed her mind on halloween. NOW.....she wants to be a fall ballerina after seeing some rust colored roses that were on clearance and some green ribbon. She wants me to make her a very long beautiful tutu to put the bows on with the ribbon and knit or crochet flowing leaves (yes this was her requests exactly) and then add little gems to the tule. AND....paint her face in autumn colors as well as have fairy wings.
> 
> SO! I need help. how do I make this very long beautiful tutu??? is there something in the bookmarks (yes I am lazy and have not had time to check myself first.) I wish I could just get the pattern from ycmt but with the lack of funds right now, Im looking for the free stuff.
> 
> Thanks gals and guy!


Just wanted to say !!  I saw pictures of Georgia sewing the Elvis pillow as I was scanning.  She is awesome!!



emcreative said:


> Maybe someone will just leave a baby girl on my doorstep?


That my dream- that someone will just go ahead and hand me a baby! 



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, ladies, OT but could you send me some prayers and pixie dust?  I have another job interview tomorrow.  Not for the job I wanted (at all), not for the hours I wanted (full time, not part time)- but hey, it's a job.  I know it sounds whiney, but I really, truly never thought it would be this hard to get a job.  The only thing helping at all is that everyone in my situation (moms returning to work) that I talk to is having the same difficulty.  I really, really desperately need to supplement our finances.  DH has done it on his own for 9 years now, and between the medical bills and a pay cut his whole company took last year,things have gotten beyond tight.  But I'm really struggling with the whole full time thing.  I love being home with my kids, and I feel like they need me there; especially with all their doctors appts and sick days, etc.  The one saving grace about this job is that after the first 6 months I could work from home.  I'd still have to work the same hours, but I could keep DD at home if she were sick without having to call in myself.  And I could do the closest dr visits, ard meetings and teacher conferences during my lunch break.
> So, for those who pray, please if you can pray that I would have some peace about this, and that I would find favor with the interviewer.- and that they'd offer me the job?
> And for those who don't pray, if ya have a chance, could you send pixie dust?
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> ps: the other silver lining is that if we can pay off our debt and get at least 3 months of his income in the bank, DH says that MAYBE we can consider adopting...  I sure would love another girl (especially now that I can sew!)


  I'll pray that this goes well for you.



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!



TERESA!!! I hadn't seen this dress!!! It's FANTASTIC!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!  WOW!!!!!!!  I also think the first picture is the prettiest picture of Arminda I've ever seen.  Finally a picture that looks just like my beautiful little Sue!  Maybe Corey could do his magic on it and erase the background.  Then, I can put it up on my mantle (I'm serious- I love it!). 

Did you know that Arminda read my website with Shelby yesterday and sent me the sweetest e-mail?  I love that girl!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Today is a rest day and we are so happy to finally be able to not have to run off to a park.  The weather turned cool and wonderful.  Cool being 66 this morning.  Heck that is a high back home.  

The love bugs arrived and we are lucky DS likes them.  Last nite we tried to go to the early Fantasmic but it was filled.  Rather than wait with the masses we went back to beach club and watched a movie on the beach.  It was so nice to just kick back and relax.  No hurry, no crowds.

We got many comments again on our pirate shirts and then the reverse applique in yellow.  Not so much on the others.

Crowds are very low and most lines are just 10 minutes other than the headline rides.

DS is doing homework this morning, then we are going to ride a few things in Epcot, visit our friend from the dream squad in HS and then dinner at San Angels.

Tomorrow is swimming, and maybe a ride in a park, then we leave at 2:40 for home.

It has been a wonderful trip, full of food and fun.  We have ran and also rested so it has been good.


----------



## HeatherSue

ATTENTION BIG GIVERS, WE HAVE A NEW GIVE!!!!

Please come on over and see if there's anything you'd like to do for this wonderful new family!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68592&threadid=673691&page=1#5129935

Please give me a little bit of leeway with answering questions and such since I'm leaving on vacation on Saturday.  I'm taking my computer, so I'll try and check in every night.
-----------------------

There are also still several openings in this give that ships October 17:

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68523&threadid=671928&page=1


------------------------


----------



## xdanielleax

HeatherSue said:


> ATTENTION BIG GIVERS, WE HAVE A NEW GIVE!!!!
> 
> Please come on over and see if there's anything you'd like to do for this wonderful new family!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68592&threadid=673691&page=1#5129935
> 
> Please give me a little bit of leeway with answering questions and such since I'm leaving on vacation on Saturday.  I'm taking my computer, so I'll try and check in every night.
> -----------------------
> 
> There are also still several openings in this give that ships October 17:
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68523&threadid=671928&page=1
> 
> 
> ------------------------



I'd really like to help out.  I've never done a big give before.  But I dunno if my stuff is good enough to give to someone else.  Sometimes the insides of my garments are pretty wonky!


----------



## Adi12982

PrincessKell said:


> That is adorable! What a sweet princess she will be



Thank you!!



ireland_nicole said:


> That belle is just precious!  I know your princess will look beautiful in it!



Thanks!!  I can't wait to see her and then see her in this 



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, ladies, OT but could you send me some prayers and pixie dust?  I have another job interview tomorrow.  Not for the job I wanted (at all), not for the hours I wanted (full time, not part time)- but hey, it's a job.  I know it sounds whiney, but I really, truly never thought it would be this hard to get a job.  The only thing helping at all is that everyone in my situation (moms returning to work) that I talk to is having the same difficulty.  I really, really desperately need to supplement our finances.  DH has done it on his own for 9 years now, and between the medical bills and a pay cut his whole company took last year,things have gotten beyond tight.  But I'm really struggling with the whole full time thing.  I love being home with my kids, and I feel like they need me there; especially with all their doctors appts and sick days, etc.  The one saving grace about this job is that after the first 6 months I could work from home.  I'd still have to work the same hours, but I could keep DD at home if she were sick without having to call in myself.  And I could do the closest dr visits, ard meetings and teacher conferences during my lunch break.
> So, for those who pray, please if you can pray that I would have some peace about this, and that I would find favor with the interviewer.- and that they'd offer me the job?
> And for those who don't pray, if ya have a chance, could you send pixie dust?
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> ps: the other silver lining is that if we can pay off our debt and get at least 3 months of his income in the bank, DH says that MAYBE we can consider adopting...  I sure would love another girl (especially now that I can sew!)



Prayers are on their way!




*Toadstool* said:


> Really cute! She will look so pretty in that.


Thank you!!


----------



## sillyjodes

Hi Ladies!  I wanted to introduce myself, since you have all been wonderfully helpful without even knowing it.  In the last week, I've been looking at this thread and learning so much.  It gave me the confidence to get going on a couple projects.  I managed to gather a cinderella skirt with my ruffler foot in only 20 min and only break one needle.    I do have one question.  Will the ruffler foot "eat" tulle and net?  I've got to get some poof in these costumes!
Thanks,
Jodie
PS-I'm so thankful to have found you!


----------



## HeatherSue

Wow, it's slow here today! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Today is a rest day and we are so happy to finally be able to not have to run off to a park.  The weather turned cool and wonderful.  Cool being 66 this morning.  Heck that is a high back home.
> 
> The love bugs arrived and we are lucky DS likes them.  Last nite we tried to go to the early Fantasmic but it was filled.  Rather than wait with the masses we went back to beach club and watched a movie on the beach.  It was so nice to just kick back and relax.  No hurry, no crowds.
> 
> We got many comments again on our pirate shirts and then the reverse applique in yellow.  Not so much on the others.
> 
> Crowds are very low and most lines are just 10 minutes other than the headline rides.
> 
> DS is doing homework this morning, then we are going to ride a few things in Epcot, visit our friend from the dream squad in HS and then dinner at San Angels.
> 
> Tomorrow is swimming, and maybe a ride in a park, then we leave at 2:40 for home.
> 
> It has been a wonderful trip, full of food and fun.  We have ran and also rested so it has been good.


It sounds like you're having a wonderful time, April!! I can't wait to see your pictures!  It's great to hear that the crowds are low.  I hope that stays the same for next week!



xdanielleax said:


> I'd really like to help out.  I've never done a big give before.  But I dunno if my stuff is good enough to give to someone else.  Sometimes the insides of my garments are pretty wonky!


Your stuff always looks great!  We would love it if you helped out!  There are also crayon roll ups and such if you don't feel comfortable making an outfit.



sillyjodes said:


> Hi Ladies!  I wanted to introduce myself, since you have all been wonderfully helpful without even knowing it.  In the last week, I've been looking at this thread and learning so much.  It gave me the confidence to get going on a couple projects.  I managed to gather a cinderella skirt with my ruffler foot in only 20 min and only break one needle.    I do have one question.  Will the ruffler foot "eat" tulle and net?  I've got to get some poof in these costumes!
> Thanks,
> Jodie
> PS-I'm so thankful to have found you!



!!! We need to see some pictures!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi - Love all the Fall stuff being shown.

Thank you to all who offered support and kind words. Life just keeps happening, I got a call last night that one of my Aunts is on life support, in a coma, after a severe asthma attack she was not able to "get out of" for lack of a better description. She is being airlifted to a new hospital now.

On a good note, Hannah went to Dr and had her 4 month check up, and she weighs 13lb4oz now! She is such a happy baby, and has a belly laugh and smiles all the time.

We did a portrait sitting at sears last week, and I finally have pics of Megan in her feliz. I thought I would share with ya'll.

I do not like the big fake smile, but the photographer could not be stopped from saying "Megan- where are those teeth!" in this really high voice. Dad didn't seem to mind, I prefer a more natural look...



the "blouse" is from Carla's precious dress pattern, but any dress pattern with a puff sleeve would work I'm sure. I just hemmed the bottom, but I didnt lengthen the bodice enough, be sure to grab a blouse from closet and compare to pattern!






I'll post another link in a minute with more pics- gotta upload them first


----------



## Granna4679

jeniamt said:


> Wow, these are awesome!!!!  Love the look!
> 
> 
> 
> Very easy, goes together quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and I can't wait to see your work!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!



Thank you.  We will be going end of October so I will post pictures early November.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi - Love all the Fall stuff being shown.
> 
> Thank you to all who offered support and kind words. Life just keeps happening, I got a call last night that one of my Aunts is on life support, in a coma, after a severe asthma attack she was not able to "get out of" for lack of a better description. She is being airlifted to a new hospital now.
> 
> On a good note, Hannah went to Dr and had her 4 month check up, and she weighs 13lb4oz now! She is such a happy baby, and has a belly laugh and smiles all the time.
> 
> We did a portrait sitting at sears last week, and I finally have pics of Megan in her feliz. I thought I would share with ya'll.
> 
> I do not like the big fake smile, but the photographer could not be stopped from saying "Megan- where are those teeth!" in this really high voice. Dad didn't seem to mind, I prefer a more natural look...
> 
> 
> 
> the "blouse" is from Carla's precious dress pattern, but any dress pattern with a puff sleeve would work I'm sure. I just hemmed the bottom, but I didnt lengthen the bodice enough, be sure to grab a blouse from closet and compare to pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post another link in a minute with more pics- gotta upload them first



I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt, I'll be praying for her.  Your daughter looks beautiful in the Feliz; The pics really show off how gorgeous the dress is!  She really looks lovely.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

sisters....



you are probably tired of seeing this now...I had trouble getting the bottom trim to lay flat, they had her in a black little seat and the dress was at an akward angle....I know, Im a perfectionist!






she normally does well on her tummy, but she is laying on so much bulk in this photo- but it does show the collar better than the others



Too bad her pretty brown hair doesn't show up- we were using the black background for the white dress and the last time I used the black velvet background her hair was lighter and it came out nicely for her (but she was 15 months old then)



Hope I havent bored you
My big girl now, its so odd to have her go from being my "little Megan" to the "big girl"


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> When will you be there?  A bunch of us are going next week. Maybe we'll see you there.  There is an October Disboutiquers Meet thread on here if you want to check it out.



We will not be there until Oct 24-Nov 1.  Sorry we will miss you this time but looking forward to seeing all of your pictures and trip reports.


----------



## luv2go2disney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sisters....
> 
> 
> 
> you are probably tired of seeing this now...I had trouble getting the bottom trim to lay flat, they had her in a black little seat and the dress was at an akward angle....I know, Im a perfectionist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she normally does well on her tummy, but she is laying on so much bulk in this photo- but it does show the collar better than the others
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad her pretty brown hair doesn't show up- we were using the black background for the white dress and the last time I used the black velvet background her hair was lighter and it came out nicely for her (but she was 15 months old then)
> 
> Hope I havent bored you
> My big girl now, its so odd to have her go from being my "little Megan" to the "big girl"




Those are GORGEOUS pictures!!!  Your dress turned out beautiful!!!  Sorry to hear about your aunt I will be praying for her.

Christi


----------



## snubie

sorry - double post


----------



## snubie

Lauren will be going to the 101 Dalmatians musical  (http://www.the101dalmatiansmusical.com/broadway-show.html) later this winter with my parents.  I wanted to get a jump start on customs for Lauren for this winter because I am really not sure how much sewing I will get done after Thanksgiving.
This is the Farbenmix Olivia underdress:
FRONT




BACK




machine embroidery design from stitchontime.com


I also got a skirt done for her for Christmas.




CarlaC's twirl scallopini
I have since added a white ribbon at the seam between the yoke and the scallops.  The ribbons is printed with "I believe" over and over in red and green.  
I need to make some sort of embroidered tshirt to match, just not sure what yet.


----------



## Miz Diz

teresajoy said:


> Here is Lydia's Lilo/Elvis dress for Ohana's. She would NOT hold still so the pictures are not very good! She measured for a 6, but I made the 7 so it would fit longer.
> 
> Lilo fabric in the front with Elvis straps and an Elvis, Lilo, musical note ruffle. I wish I hadn't used the Lilo on the ruffle. I may add some ric rac to the bottom if I have time and find matching ric rac.


So cute!


fairygoodmother said:


> These are their pirate skirts:


I love all the pirate outfits!


----------



## SallyfromDE

sillyjodes said:


> Hi Ladies!  I wanted to introduce myself, since you have all been wonderfully helpful without even knowing it.  In the last week, I've been looking at this thread and learning so much.  It gave me the confidence to get going on a couple projects.  I managed to gather a cinderella skirt with my ruffler foot in only 20 min and only break one needle.    I do have one question.  Will the ruffler foot "eat" tulle and net?  I've got to get some poof in these costumes!
> Thanks,
> Jodie
> PS-I'm so thankful to have found you!



Glad that you have found us so helpful!  I haven't had much trouble using tulle in a ruffler. But apparently there is a shiny side (that I have never been able to see) and one of them will cause the ruffler to slip. So the ruffle might not be that consistant.


----------



## Miz Diz

mickimousemama said:


> And now that the whole thing is finished (face and sign) Here is the final product!


Very nice!


LisaZoe said:


>



Love it.  I have a pattern I was thinking I could make to look like the Vida.  I would just buy the pattern, but I have too many on ycmt that I want to buy.


----------



## Miz Diz

I made this for my dd's apple orchard field trip, which was today.  She got a lot of complements.  It's a Burda pattern.  My first time ever installing a zipper.  

Darn if she didn't get a hole in it at the apple orchard.  It was close to the bottom, so I took needle and thread to close the hole, so it isn't that noticeable.


----------



## aksunshine

Hey everyone! I am gearing up to sew some halloween sets, one for Isabelle, one for Taylor, Beth's little girl. Meanwhile, I've started a Planning Journal. Matt and I are going to do a DCL Vow Renewal!http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33780975#post33780975


----------



## eeyore3847

snubie said:


> Lauren will be going to the 101 Dalmatians musical  (http://www.the101dalmatiansmusical.com/broadway-show.html) later this winter with my parents.  I wanted to get a jump start on customs for Lauren for this winter because I am really not sure how much sewing I will get done after Thanksgiving.
> This is the Farbenmix Olivia underdress:
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make some sort of embroidered tshirt to match, just not sure what yet.



I really enjoy this dress. Great job and choice of fabrics for sure!!!!

lori


----------



## Mirb1214

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!


I SO love this dress!  Ya'll are going to have SO much fun at PF!!  I can't wait to see pics when ya'll get back!


teresajoy said:


> Here is Lydia's Lilo/Elvis dress for Ohana's. She would NOT hold still so the pictures are not very good! She measured for a 6, but I made the 7 so it would fit longer.



Your matching Lilo/Elvis sets are TOO cute!!  



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, Karen has been giving me a hard time about the outfits I'm making for her girls.  Apparently it's too difficult for her to drive across town to check on them as they're completed so she's asked me to post them.  (The truth is, when she comes over I HIDE things so she can't see them!)
> 
> These are their pirate skirts:


Love it!  This skirt is Awesome!



Adi12982 said:


> Here is what I ended up making for the baby's Halloween costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the tulle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're little princess is going to be ADORABLE in that!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sisters....


I am still in awe of the Christening gown you made.  Amazing!  And the pictures are GREAT!



Miz Diz said:


> I made this for my dd's apple orchard field trip, which was today.  She got a lot of complements.  It's a Burda pattern.  My first time ever installing a zipper.


I have had my eye on that exact same fabric for months, just didn't know what to do with it.  I LOVE the outfit!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi - Love all the Fall stuff being shown.
> 
> Thank you to all who offered support and kind words. Life just keeps happening, I got a call last night that one of my Aunts is on life support, in a coma, after a severe asthma attack she was not able to "get out of" for lack of a better description. She is being airlifted to a new hospital now.
> 
> On a good note, Hannah went to Dr and had her 4 month check up, and she weighs 13lb4oz now! She is such a happy baby, and has a belly laugh and smiles all the time.
> 
> We did a portrait sitting at sears last week, and I finally have pics of Megan in her feliz. I thought I would share with ya'll.
> 
> I do not like the big fake smile, but the photographer could not be stopped from saying "Megan- where are those teeth!" in this really high voice. Dad didn't seem to mind, I prefer a more natural look...
> 
> 
> 
> the "blouse" is from Carla's precious dress pattern, but any dress pattern with a puff sleeve would work I'm sure. I just hemmed the bottom, but I didnt lengthen the bodice enough, be sure to grab a blouse from closet and compare to pattern!


First I want to say your Aunt is in my thoughts. I Hope that she starts to get better soon!! 

Hannah is getting so big! I can't believe four months already wow! 

I LOVE that dress, so darling.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sisters....



You have such a beautiful family! 



snubie said:


> Lauren will be going to the 101 Dalmatians musical  (http://www.the101dalmatiansmusical.com/broadway-show.html) later this winter with my parents.  I wanted to get a jump start on customs for Lauren for this winter because I am really not sure how much sewing I will get done after Thanksgiving.
> This is the Farbenmix Olivia underdress:
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machine embroidery design from stitchontime.com
> 
> 
> I also got a skirt done for her for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's twirl scallopini
> I have since added a white ribbon at the seam between the yoke and the scallops.  The ribbons is printed with "I believe" over and over in red and green.
> I need to make some sort of embroidered tshirt to match, just not sure what yet.



I love the fabric for the dalmatian dress. The hearts are a great touch. so cute. That skirt is really cute too! 



Miz Diz said:


> I made this for my dd's apple orchard field trip, which was today.  She got a lot of complements.  It's a Burda pattern.  My first time ever installing a zipper.
> 
> Darn if she didn't get a hole in it at the apple orchard.  It was close to the bottom, so I took needle and thread to close the hole, so it isn't that noticeable.



Ah the magic of the mom and her needle and thread! hahaha Both the outfit and the daughter are adorable!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sisters....
> 
> 
> 
> you are probably tired of seeing this now...I had trouble getting the bottom trim to lay flat, they had her in a black little seat and the dress was at an akward angle....I know, Im a perfectionist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she normally does well on her tummy, but she is laying on so much bulk in this photo- but it does show the collar better than the others
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad her pretty brown hair doesn't show up- we were using the black background for the white dress and the last time I used the black velvet background her hair was lighter and it came out nicely for her (but she was 15 months old then)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I havent bored you
> My big girl now, its so odd to have her go from being my "little Megan" to the "big girl"


Not bored at all; I'm so glad you had such beautiful family pictures done; and stunning photos of the dress.  Your whole family will really cherish those when the girls are grown.



snubie said:


> Lauren will be going to the 101 Dalmatians musical  (http://www.the101dalmatiansmusical.com/broadway-show.html) later this winter with my parents.  I wanted to get a jump start on customs for Lauren for this winter because I am really not sure how much sewing I will get done after Thanksgiving.
> This is the Farbenmix Olivia underdress:
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machine embroidery design from stitchontime.com
> 
> 
> I also got a skirt done for her for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's twirl scallopini
> I have since added a white ribbon at the seam between the yoke and the scallops.  The ribbons is printed with "I believe" over and over in red and green.
> I need to make some sort of embroidered tshirt to match, just not sure what yet.


Those are so lovely!  I think I'm going to have to check out the olivia...


Miz Diz said:


> I made this for my dd's apple orchard field trip, which was today.  She got a lot of complements.  It's a Burda pattern.  My first time ever installing a zipper.
> 
> Darn if she didn't get a hole in it at the apple orchard.  It was close to the bottom, so I took needle and thread to close the hole, so it isn't that noticeable.


Sorry about the hole, but the outfit is just adorable!  It looks great on your lovely DD.


aksunshine said:


> Hey everyone! I am gearing up to sew some halloween sets, one for Isabelle, one for Taylor, Beth's little girl. Meanwhile, I've started a Planning Journal. Matt and I are going to do a DCL Vow Renewal!http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33780975#post33780975


How exciting!!  Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Has anyone found a farbenmix/studio tantrum Olivia dress pattern lately?  I've checked everywhere I can think of and they seem to have disappeared off the radar.  A wholesaler claims they're available, but they are either backordered or non existent on all the retail sites I checked...


----------



## VBAndrea

If anyone is looking for some Mickey Disco fabric a popular site  has it at a good price -- search "cool bright fabric" and it should pop up if still available.  I just purchased some Nemo fabric and another Mickey fabric that I am clueless as to what I'll do with it.  I was particularly searching for the Nemo fabric for a bowling shirt for ds to match dd's dress and just happened to glance at other fabrics available.  Also has some nice princess items.  

I am in no way endorsing the seller (no clue who it is) but just thought I'd alert you all in case anyone is looking for something at a decent price.


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> Has anyone found a farbenmix/studio tantrum Olivia dress pattern lately?  I've checked everywhere I can think of and they seem to have disappeared off the radar.  A wholesaler claims they're available, but they are either backordered or non existent on all the retail sites I checked...



Try this:
http://www.craftymamas.net/zencart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=310

I have contemplated that pattern as well, but am worried I'm not going to even get my Disney customs done on time so I'm passing on it for now.


----------



## busy mommy

I finally finished my first Big Give shirt.  Gray agreed to model for me.










For those of you who pray, please pray for Abbie.  She had the flu last week. She started running fever again today, so I took her back to the doctor.  She now has pneumonia.  The doctor was glad we caught it early.


----------



## jessica52877

busy mommy said:


> I finally finished my first Big Give shirt.  Gray agreed to model for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who pray, please pray for Abbie.  She had the flu last week. She started running fever again today, so I took her back to the doctor.  She now has pneumonia.  The doctor was glad we caught it early.



Super duper cute! The shirt and your son! Prayers for Abbie too!


----------



## teresajoy

mickimousemama said:


> Awesome!!  I have a question for you regaurding carseats actually I BELIEVE a while back I'd read that your girls are still in 5point harnesses?  do they have a difficult time buckling with dresses like this?  I could be wrong that it wasn't you but I am fairly certain it is.. maybe somethign I read in a trip report???? hmmm anyhow that and do you have to untie the ties in their back?  I ask because Eliana is either super finicky or just odd in complaining about these two things LOL



Yep, that was me.  Unfortunately just the other week I had to move Arminda to a booster because she outgrew her Britax Regent.  But, she is 11 1/2, so I think we did pretty good with the 5 point. Anywho, to answer your question. Pretty much what Ireland Nicole said. If it's something I've had to iron, I will put them in a t-shirt and shorts or a top and leggins  if it's really cold and slip the dress on when we get to where we are going. But, usually they just pull the skirt up enough to be able to buckle the buckle (Lydia can do it herself now which is nice) I usually untie the sash. They've never complained about it, but I think it looks very uncomfortable! Today Lydia was wearing a long denim skirt (not one of my favorites on her but she is rebelling against jeans lately) and that was kind of difficult, so I had to help her buckle. 


fairygoodmother said:


> Nope, they're doing their first trip to d'world.  They arrive 10/7, and will be staying one night at POFQ, then at Wilderness Lodge.  They'll be there until 10/17.
> Oh,  how I wish I could go!!



Did she post on the October Disboutique thread? And is her picture up on Facebook or here? I want to know who I'm looking for! If she has the kids with her I'll recognize your outfits though! And, like Heather says, if she sees us she better say hi! 



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers for my DS and DIL in their struggle over what to do with the kiddos.  After a lot of prayers and tears, they have decided to let the two little ones go into regular foster care. And as expected, DFACS is making that decision hard.  It will cost the state over 4 times as much money to put them in regular foster care.  They were told it could take several weeks to find a foster family and that the boys may have to be split up. Since bio Mom is going to be in rehab for at least 12 to 18 months, it is just something that DS and DIL just aren't able to continue doing.
> 
> Having been in a similar situation I know they are feeling like they have let the kiddos down.  But, in the end I feel it is in the kiddos best interest as well!
> 
> On a happier note, they have decided to have a do over trip for Disney!  Oddly, they chose the same dates as us...I think we may have to do our own planning on this trip...not so much together stuff!
> 
> 
> Nini



This must be so hard for them, but it sounds like what will be best in the long run. 

I hope your redo trip goes much better than the first one! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1.) I love it, Teresa!! You are so clever!  I love the way you frankenpattern!  The girls are going to look adorable in their matching lilo outfits!!
> 
> 
> 2.)I'll be at MK on Sunday, AK on Tuesday, HS on Wednesday, Epcot on Thursday, and MK on Friday!! Tell her to say "Hi!" if she sees us!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3.)TERESA!!! I hadn't seen this dress!!! It's FANTASTIC!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!  WOW!!!!!!!  I also think the first picture is the prettiest picture of Arminda I've ever seen.  Finally a picture that looks just like my beautiful little Sue!  Maybe Corey could do his magic on it and erase the background.  Then, I can put it up on my mantle (I'm serious- I love it!).
> 
> 4.)Did you know that Arminda read my website with Shelby yesterday and sent me the sweetest e-mail?  I love that girl!



1.) Thank you Heather! I think you are mighty clever yourself! 
2.)WOW!!! I'll be at Epcot on Thusday too!!!! If you see me say hello!!! 
3.)I LOOOVE it too! I think this is the one Mom really likes as well. I will ask Corey to Gimp it for you!
4.)She told me, but she didn't tell me what it said. She was all teary when she was reading your site!  It was so cute, she did a search for Arminda and found an Arminda Sue. She thought it might be our great-grandma but was so excited to see that it was HER! She and Shelby couldn't figure out how she had her own webpage for awhile!  Anyway, they got to your page from there. Which made me think that I should go back and read what I wrote on there, because when I did it, I never expected the kids to read it! I know, not real bright! 



xdanielleax said:


> I'd really like to help out.  I've never done a big give before.  But I dunno if my stuff is good enough to give to someone else.  Sometimes the insides of my garments are pretty wonky!



OF COURSE it's good enough!!! 



sillyjodes said:


> Hi Ladies!  I wanted to introduce myself, since you have all been wonderfully helpful without even knowing it.  In the last week, I've been looking at this thread and learning so much.  It gave me the confidence to get going on a couple projects.  I managed to gather a cinderella skirt with my ruffler foot in only 20 min and only break one needle.   I do have one question.  Will the ruffler foot "eat" tulle and net?  I've got to get some poof in these costumes!
> Thanks,
> Jodie
> PS-I'm so thankful to have found you!



 We need pictures!!! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'll post another link in a minute with more pics- gotta upload them first



The dresses are so pretty! Don't you hate it when photographers do that! I like natural too! Your girls are so cute!! What a smiley baby!!! 


snubie said:


> Lauren will be going to the 101 Dalmatians musical  (http://www.the101dalmatiansmusical.com/broadway-show.html) later this winter with my parents.  I wanted to get a jump start on customs for Lauren for this winter because I am really not sure how much sewing I will get done after Thanksgiving.
> This is the Farbenmix Olivia underdress:
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK


That is so cute Stacey! 


Miz Diz said:


> I made this for my dd's apple orchard field trip, which was today.  She got a lot of complements.  It's a Burda pattern.  My first time ever installing a zipper.
> 
> Darn if she didn't get a hole in it at the apple orchard.  It was close to the bottom, so I took needle and thread to close the hole, so it isn't that noticeable.



Mary, your daughter is just gorgeous!! What a cutie!!! The outfit looks great! I'm sorry it got a hole in it already! But, it sounds like you took care of it! And congrats on your first zipper!!! 





busy mommy said:


> I finally finished my first Big Give shirt.  Gray agreed to model for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who pray, please pray for Abbie.  She had the flu last week. She started running fever again today, so I took her back to the doctor.  She now has pneumonia.  The doctor was glad we caught it early.



The shirt looks great!!! And, I hop Abbie gets better very soon!


----------



## Colleen27

fairygoodmother said:


> They will be worn with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which, if you can't read it says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still on the list, and in varying degrees of completion, are Mulan and Jasmine x2, Anastasia, Drizella, Silvermist, Fawn, dresses for HS and....I can't remember what else.  And they leave in "8 sleeps, Auntie!  Only 8 more sleeps!"



I LOVE that shirt! 



PrincessKell said:


> I have been looking at some blogs with tutes. Seems pretty simple. I actually have some tulle in stock in the stash, so I will try with that first. to see about the yardage and feel. Then I will let her pick her colors. I will take a picture of the roses and ribbon.  I think Fall fairies are sweet goodness this season!



The no-sew tutus really are super easy and fun to dress up... I've done 3 in the past week. I already posted Belle a few pages back. These are the other two:

Katie's Halloween costume-in-progress, still need to make the wings:





Forgive the blurry pic, DH didn't take the time to check the camera settings





And Tinkerbell:





I'm not quite happy with the lack of contrast between the petals (glitter tulle) and the body of the skirt, but I haven't decided what if anything to do about it.  You can see them better here:





And the bow on the back:


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, ladies, OT but could you send me some prayers and pixie dust?  I have another job interview tomorrow.  Not for the job I wanted (at all), not for the hours I wanted (full time, not part time)- but hey, it's a job.  I know it sounds whiney, but I really, truly never thought it would be this hard to get a job.  The only thing helping at all is that everyone in my situation (moms returning to work) that I talk to is having the same difficulty.  I really, really desperately need to supplement our finances.  DH has done it on his own for 9 years now, and between the medical bills and a pay cut his whole company took last year,things have gotten beyond tight.  But I'm really struggling with the whole full time thing.  I love being home with my kids, and I feel like they need me there; especially with all their doctors appts and sick days, etc.  The one saving grace about this job is that after the first 6 months I could work from home.  I'd still have to work the same hours, but I could keep DD at home if she were sick without having to call in myself.  And I could do the closest dr visits, ard meetings and teacher conferences during my lunch break.
> So, for those who pray, please if you can pray that I would have some peace about this, and that I would find favor with the interviewer.- and that they'd offer me the job?
> And for those who don't pray, if ya have a chance, could you send pixie dust?
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> ps: the other silver lining is that if we can pay off our debt and get at least 3 months of his income in the bank, DH says that MAYBE we can consider adopting...  I sure would love another girl (especially now that I can sew!)



Oh honey!  I completely understand.  In the last 2 years I've gone from being home full time to working part time to working full time (at least I was able to stay at the same place).  I had been home for 5 years before I started pt.  It's hard, but we do what we have to.  I hope you find something you can live with soon.  



HeatherSue said:


> Wow, it's slow here today!



Yes, everyone was being sweet & letting me catch up.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to all who offered support and kind words. Life just keeps happening, I got a call last night that one of my Aunts is on life support, in a coma, after a severe asthma attack she was not able to "get out of" for lack of a better description. She is being airlifted to a new hospital now.



I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt.  I'll be praying for all of you.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sisters....



Your girls are gorgeous!  What great baby smile.  And that dress...



snubie said:


> Lauren will be going to the 101 Dalmatians musical  (http://www.the101dalmatiansmusical.com/broadway-show.html) later this winter with my parents.  I wanted to get a jump start on customs for Lauren for this winter because I am really not sure how much sewing I will get done after Thanksgiving.
> This is the Farbenmix Olivia underdress:
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machine embroidery design from stitchontime.com
> 
> 
> I also got a skirt done for her for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's twirl scallopini
> I have since added a white ribbon at the seam between the yoke and the scallops.  The ribbons is printed with "I believe" over and over in red and green.
> I need to make some sort of embroidered tshirt to match, just not sure what yet.



So cute!



Miz Diz said:


> I made this for my dd's apple orchard field trip, which was today.  She got a lot of complements.  It's a Burda pattern.  My first time ever installing a zipper.
> 
> Darn if she didn't get a hole in it at the apple orchard.  It was close to the bottom, so I took needle and thread to close the hole, so it isn't that noticeable.



It looks great!  



Colleen27 said:


> Katie's Halloween costume-in-progress, still need to make the wings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the blurry pic, DH didn't take the time to check the camera settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tinkerbell:



I agree those tutus are so easy!  Yours look great.  I love the ladybug & I think Tink looks just fine as is.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


This dress looks so beautiful flared out in a circle like that! I love cheesy smiles, but I like to get one cheesy and one natural. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Beautiful family! I love how the girls eyes twinkle in all of the photos. Hannah sure knows how to smile on cue huh? 
I love the sucking thumb picture!! Soo adorable!!



Miz Diz said:


>


What a pretty little girl. 


Colleen27 said:


>


Very cute little girl! I love the headband thingy. Tink is really cute too. Love that sparkly tulle.


----------



## PrincessKell

Colleen27 said:


> I LOVE that shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> The no-sew tutus really are super easy and fun to dress up... I've done 3 in the past week. I already posted Belle a few pages back. These are the other two:
> 
> Katie's Halloween costume-in-progress, still need to make the wings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the blurry pic, DH didn't take the time to check the camera settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tinkerbell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite happy with the lack of contrast between the petals (glitter tulle) and the body of the skirt, but I haven't decided what if anything to do about it.  You can see them better here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bow on the back:



Love the ladybug, so cute! Ok ok, I think I will bust out my tulle now and see what I can do. I think I can do it.... I know I can....right??? haha


----------



## Colleen27

PrincessKell said:


> Love the ladybug, so cute! Ok ok, I think I will bust out my tulle now and see what I can do. I think I can do it.... I know I can....right??? haha



You can do it! I'm a total novice to sewing and creating customs, and I'm doing them in about 2 hours from start to finish, including the embellishments. Which is good, because I've got two more left to do... Sleeping Beauty and another Tink for my older DD. Then it is on to real sewing. 

ETA: If you can find the rolled tulle that the tutorials call for, it would be even quicker. I'm using by-the-yard tulle because my local store doesn't have the rolls in the colors I wanted, so a big chunk of the time spent on each tutu is cutting.


----------



## Flea

Hi all, 

Well my phone and internet died after my last post and isn't going to be fixed for another few days (I'm using mums computer). But the upside is it's left me with nothing else to do but sew.

I've almost finished the girls pettiskirts, just adding the rufflefluff. I've cut out 2 dresses and a couple of skirts as well. now hopefully the motivation stays with me and I get them completed.

17 days before we fly out  (though not really looking forward to the 13 hours flight   )


----------



## teresajoy

Colleen27 said:


> I LOVE that shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> The no-sew tutus really are super easy and fun to dress up... I've done 3 in the past week. I already posted Belle a few pages back. These are the other two:
> 
> Forgive the blurry pic, DH didn't take the time to check the camera settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tinkerbell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I think they both look cute!


----------



## teresajoy

I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.  She a funny kid. 


It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it. 






I cheated and bought the t-shirt, I did add the seashell trim to the neckline. 
She's looking at herself in the mirror here. 










I sewed finlines onto the tail, but they are hard to see in the picture


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.  She a funny kid.
> 
> 
> It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it.


How cute!! I think it looks great. Did you buy that fabric this year??
OOops.. I tried to thumbnail your photo and messed it up. :/


----------



## fairygoodmother

teresajoy said:


>



Soooooo cute.  I love the peekaboo lace along the bottom of that shirt.  The green showing through looks good.  
I made an Ariel dance costume out of that fabric once.  I thought it was a nightmare to work with.  Did you have any problems with it?

***how do you minimize a photo when you copy it if the original photo wasn't from photobucket?  I know the "th_" trick for photobucket photos...what about others? ***


----------



## *Toadstool*

fairygoodmother said:


> ***how do you minimize a photo when you copy it if the original photo wasn't from photobucket?  I know the "th_" trick for photobucket photos...what about others? ***


I thought you couldn't, but I'd love to know if you can as well.


----------



## twob4him

Really cute things posted everyone!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.  She a funny kid.
> 
> 
> It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cheated and bought the t-shirt, I did add the seashell trim to the neckline.
> She's looking at herself in the mirror here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed finlines onto the tail, but they are hard to see in the picture



Cute!  Ariel will love it!

I meant to say earlier that the stepsister dresses are great!  Your girls are so cute.

And Heather - Baby Simbas are adorable.  I hope Sawyer changes his mind.  And when did he get to be so grown up?!  I guess he has the same problem Katie does - they just won't stay little no matter what we do.  At least Katie will still cuddle with me.


----------



## 2cutekidz

I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.  She a funny kid.
> 
> 
> It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cheated and bought the t-shirt, I did add the seashell trim to the neckline.
> She's looking at herself in the mirror here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed finlines onto the tail, but they are hard to see in the picture



Love it!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

teresajoy said:


>



That is so cute and original!  I love it!


----------



## Adi12982

HELP

Is there a way to take a Carla C pattern that does not have a newborn size (simply sweet especially, the a-line or peasant would be great too) and either down size the 6mo size or upsize the doll size to make newborn??  

I really appreciate any help!!!

THANKS!


----------



## woodkins

teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.  She a funny kid.
> 
> 
> It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it.



That is adorable! Just the right balance between outfit and costume!
-Krysta


----------



## chrissid7

OMG! this stuff is so cute, what talent! It really makes me want to wipe the dust off of my sewing machine and see if i have any talent left. Great job!


----------



## birdie757

2cutekidz said:


> Today's the day!!  BIG doings on  today!!
> 
> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!



Wow!  Great job.  I love the text!


----------



## birdie757

Colleen27 said:


> The no-sew tutus really are super easy and fun to dress up... I've done 3 in the past week. I already posted Belle a few pages back. These are the other two:



The tutus are just adorable!  I am going to have to try one of those someday before my dd outgrows the "ballerina/princess" stage.


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.  She a funny kid.
> 
> 
> It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it.



I love what you did!  Dd wants an Ariel costume so bad but I hadn't thought of a good way to make it yet.  I have the simplicity pattern but have read nightmare stories of trying to sew it and get it to fit.  You now have the wheels spinning in my head....lol.


----------



## PrincessKell

Colleen27 said:


> You can do it! I'm a total novice to sewing and creating customs, and I'm doing them in about 2 hours from start to finish, including the embellishments. Which is good, because I've got two more left to do... Sleeping Beauty and another Tink for my older DD. Then it is on to real sewing.
> 
> ETA: If you can find the rolled tulle that the tutorials call for, it would be even quicker. I'm using by-the-yard tulle because my local store doesn't have the rolls in the colors I wanted, so a big chunk of the time spent on each tutu is cutting.



I did start cutting last night I have about 20 yrds of different colored white(with and without sparkle) and pinks. So I picked three and cut 2.5yrds from each. Today I will finish up the cutting.  



teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.  She a funny kid.
> 
> 
> It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it.



That is soo cute! I was gonna say if it didn't get sewn, you could have put an elastic little band on the end of the tail so she could put it on her wrist when she got tried of holding it.  But looks great how you have done it! As usual!!! 



2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!



I love all the evil goodness to this set!!! Its most awesome!


----------



## xdanielleax

teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.  She a funny kid.
> 
> 
> It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cheated and bought the t-shirt, I did add the seashell trim to the neckline.
> She's looking at herself in the mirror here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed finlines onto the tail, but they are hard to see in the picture



That is so cool!  You are very creative!  



2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!



I love this!  The villians are my favorite!  I always love everything you make!


----------



## xdanielleax

Sigh...I am just not happy with anything I am making.  In my head it looks awesome, and then when I finish, it's not what I was hoping for.  I keep messing up on at least one part of everthing I've been making and then have to seam rip and resew.  Maybe I'm just hormonal..who knows..lol..just wanted to vent for a minute.


----------



## rie'smom

xdanielleax said:


> Sigh...I am just not happy with anything I am making.  In my head it looks awesome, and then when I finish, it's not what I was hoping for.  I keep messing up on at least one part of everthing I've been making and then have to seam rip and resew.  Maybe I'm just hormonal..who knows..lol..just wanted to vent for a minute.



I totally understand. This week, I was doing machine embroidery, finished the whole design only to discover that part of the back of the tshirt had been caught in the embroidery.

Redid it and discovered that someone had obviously returned the shirt to Wal Mart with 2 small holes they had stitched up. The 2 spots were not in a place that I could cover-UGH!!!

3rd times the charm, right. Um, no. I was floating the fabric and holding it when the machine stitched right through my finger and finger nail.


----------



## woodkins

Well we just got back from my birthday trip to the World....despite the less than magical conditions for our stay at the Grand Floridian we all had a great time & the best part....I finally have something disboutique to share! I stopped a few people wearing customs and asked if they were disboutiqu-ers but they looked at me like I was speaking disney-ese 

Anyway...here are some of the customs I made for my 7 year old princess (who by the way only would wear customs as a birthday present to me! Customs are NOT cool for 7 yr olds here in L.I. and she made sure to let me know it)
Thanks for letting me share....Krysta
 Ariel Vida:




Chef Mickey tee and stripwork twirl:




Simply Sweet Snow White:







Animal Kingdom Patchwork Twirl:




And my all time Favorite...Stepsisters Appliqued Vida-this was my first attempt ever at real satin stitch applique & I was really pleased with the results (I cheated and handpainted the facial features but it was a hit with the characters!):







And here is the one and only picture of me!




Thanks again...Krysta


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!



I love it!  I'm quite impresses by the hand embroidery.  It's one of those things I'd like to learn, but don't really have the patience for.



xdanielleax said:


> Sigh...I am just not happy with anything I am making.  In my head it looks awesome, and then when I finish, it's not what I was hoping for.  I keep messing up on at least one part of everthing I've been making and then have to seam rip and resew.  Maybe I'm just hormonal..who knows..lol..just wanted to vent for a minute.



 I think we all have those times.  Sometimes just stepping back taking a bit of a break will work wonders.


----------



## rie'smom

woodkins said:


> Well we just got back from my birthday trip to the World....despite the less than magical conditions for our stay at the Grand Floridian we all had a great time & the best part....I finally have something disboutique to share! I stopped a few people wearing customs and asked if they were disboutiqu-ers but they looked at me like I was speaking disney-ese



Krystal, your dresses are grogeous and your daughter is beautiful!!! 

Was it the GF overall that displeased you? We weren't impressed when we stayed there a couple of years ago. I was all set to be WOWED and instead I was wowed. It is definitely not on my list for a return trip.


----------



## LisaZoe

HLAuburn said:


> I know this is a stetch, but does anyone recognize this fabric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something with colors like this (particularly blue/pinks) but I'm not having any luck.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!



That looks familiar but I can't think where I saw it. It reminds me a little of a line called Jane Street from Timeless Treasures but I don't think it's from that line. The colors would work together I think. It also makes me think of Euro prints by Hilco or Stenzo.



xdanielleax said:


> Sigh...I am just not happy with anything I am making.  In my head it looks awesome, and then when I finish, it's not what I was hoping for.  I keep messing up on at least one part of everthing I've been making and then have to seam rip and resew.  Maybe I'm just hormonal..who knows..lol..just wanted to vent for a minute.



I do that a lot. Even when I like the finished project, there always seems to be something I wish I'd done differently. This is one reason why I'm so slow to create new designs. Mostly I've learned to set aside those feelings as much as possible and just remember the changes I wanted to try for the next time I do a similar design. Unfortunately, it's hard to not point out what I would have done differently when I share my work with others... but again I'm trying to not do that because I feel I'm undermining myself with such comments.


----------



## woodkins

rie'smom said:


> Krystal, your dresses are grogeous and your daughter is beautiful!!!
> 
> Was it the GF overall that displeased you? We weren't impressed when we stayed there a couple of years ago. I was all set to be WOWED and instead I was wowed. It is definitely not on my list for a return trip.



I have stayed at the GF with my family when I was a kid and loved it. The entire resort was undergoing MAJOR renovations, we had to walk through big cloth barriers and detour around the lobby and deal with very loud construction. The first morning we awoke to LOUD banging and when we opened our drapes there was a huge crane right outside our window (I could touch it!) There were paint fumes as you tried to eat outside the cafe, the list goes on. I understand that they have to do improvements BUT they should have let people know this when they were booking it at the full price. Had I know this was the state of the resort I would have waited on our GF stay and chosen a different resort. The way my complaints were handled were another disappointment all together!


----------



## HLAuburn

LisaZoe said:


> That looks familiar but I can't think where I saw it. It reminds me a little of a line called Jane Street from Timeless Treasures but I don't think it's from that line. The colors would work together I think. It also makes me think of Euro prints by Hilco or Stenzo.



Thanks!  I looked at the Jane Street and I like that even better!  I think it will be perfect!  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## xdanielleax

Ok got 2 more outfits done for our trip.  The 1st one is a blue sleeping beauty dress.  I wasn't even planning to make this until I read Carla's blog the other day! LOL!  So thanks Carla!  It needs poof.  I am trying to finish up making my 1st petti to put under it.  There are just so many strips!!!  It's not as refined as I'd like but if I keep ripping and sewing, I'm going to tear my hair out!  The 2nd is an Ariel custom I came up with.  I don't know if Violette will wear this or sleeping beauty to Akershus.  I'm just going to put some shorts underneath it that will be hidden.  It's not too short? Right?  I'm almost done with the pink Cindy dress...that's giving me a headache.  It's not going to be as great as I thought because the bottom is really messing me up.  I'll post pics when I'm done with that one.


----------



## danicaw

Flea said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well my phone and internet died after my last post and isn't going to be fixed for another few days (I'm using mums computer). But the upside is it's left me with nothing else to do but sew.
> 
> I've almost finished the girls pettiskirts, just adding the rufflefluff. I've cut out 2 dresses and a couple of skirts as well. now hopefully the motivation stays with me and I get them completed.
> 
> 17 days before we fly out  (though not really looking forward to the 13 hours flight   )



Is your flight non-stop? Just curious. 
Can't wait to see your pettiskirts, making them intimidates me 



teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.  She a funny kid.
> 
> 
> It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it.



Love it! Great fabric too!



2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!



Great outfit! Love all the details, and the hand embroidery...very cool!



xdanielleax said:


> Ok got 2 more outfits done for our trip.  The 1st one is a blue sleeping beauty dress.  I wasn't even planning to make this until I read Carla's blog the other day! LOL!  So thanks Carla!  It needs poof.  I am trying to finish up making my 1st petti to put under it.  There are just so many strips!!!  It's not as refined as I'd like but if I keep ripping and sewing, I'm going to tear my hair out!  The 2nd is an Ariel custom I came up with.  I don't know if Violette will wear this or sleeping beauty to Akershus.  I'm just going to put some shorts underneath it that will be hidden.  It's not too short? Right?  I'm almost done with the pink Cindy dress...that's giving me a headache.  It's not going to be as great as I thought because the bottom is really messing me up.  I'll post pics when I'm done with that one.



Great dresses! I love the Sleeping Beauty in blue! And the patchwork skirt on Ariel is CUTE! I love all the different greens! 
Cute cute cute!

We are alternating sick days here... today is DD3 turn. And I think I will be buying the Precious dress and the Patricia tunic this weekend 

Have you guys seen the "Give a day, get at Disney day" program that starts next year? 
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/di...ebrate/index?name=Give-A-Day-Get-A-Disney-Day
Looks kind of cool and it seems like kids can participate too (6 yrs and older)


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

xdanielleax said:


> Ok got 2 more outfits done for our trip.  The 1st one is a blue sleeping beauty dress.  I wasn't even planning to make this until I read Carla's blog the other day! LOL!  So thanks Carla!  It needs poof.  I am trying to finish up making my 1st petti to put under it.  There are just so many strips!!!  It's not as refined as I'd like but if I keep ripping and sewing, I'm going to tear my hair out!  The 2nd is an Ariel custom I came up with.  I don't know if Violette will wear this or sleeping beauty to Akershus.  I'm just going to put some shorts underneath it that will be hidden.  It's not too short? Right?  I'm almost done with the pink Cindy dress...that's giving me a headache.  It's not going to be as great as I thought because the bottom is really messing me up.  I'll post pics when I'm done with that one.


I think they look great!  Violette obviously likes them & that's the important part.  I think Ariel will be fine with shorts under it.


----------



## Shannalee724

2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!



I ADORE THIS!!!!  FABULOUS!!  Really, I love everything about it!!!



xdanielleax said:


> Sigh...I am just not happy with anything I am making.  In my head it looks awesome, and then when I finish, it's not what I was hoping for.  I keep messing up on at least one part of everthing I've been making and then have to seam rip and resew.  Maybe I'm just hormonal..who knows..lol..just wanted to vent for a minute.



I TOTALLY understand your frustration.  I have been working on a RUFFLE for three days.  I only get to sew for an hour or two a night and keep getting this stinking european ruffle wrong.  I have ripped out soooooo many stitches.  Just don't give up!  When you are done, make sure you post pics here so we can all ooh and aahh over your creations.  Trust me, you are your worst critic.  Hearing our praise may make you feel better!



woodkins said:


> Ariel Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Mickey tee and stripwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Patchwork Twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the one and only picture of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again...Krysta



These turned out sooo very cute.



xdanielleax said:


> Ok got 2 more outfits done for our trip.  The 1st one is a blue sleeping beauty dress.  I wasn't even planning to make this until I read Carla's blog the other day! LOL!  So thanks Carla!  It needs poof.  I am trying to finish up making my 1st petti to put under it.  There are just so many strips!!!  It's not as refined as I'd like but if I keep ripping and sewing, I'm going to tear my hair out!  The 2nd is an Ariel custom I came up with.  I don't know if Violette will wear this or sleeping beauty to Akershus.  I'm just going to put some shorts underneath it that will be hidden.  It's not too short? Right?  I'm almost done with the pink Cindy dress...that's giving me a headache.  It's not going to be as great as I thought because the bottom is really messing me up.  I'll post pics when I'm done with that one.



I am so with you on the CarlaC Simply Sweet princess modifications.  I now HAVE to make them!  I really like your Ariel twirl.  How cute!  I think it would be adorable paired with some capris or jeans, but would be fine as a dress.


----------



## xdanielleax

Ok, just finished the Cindy pink dress.  It's not 100 % what I wanted..but it will have to do.  My ruffles and gathering are just not coming out right.  I use my ruffler foot but when I go to attach the ruffle, the end comes undone...so I have a pretty ruffle 3/4 of the way, each time...sigh...oh well..anyone got any tips? At least Violette is happy with it.








She made up that pose...lol


----------



## LisaZoe

HLAuburn said:


> Thanks!  I looked at the Jane Street and I like that even better!  I think it will be perfect!  Thanks again for your help.



You're welcome! I have been eyeing that line for awhile but haven't bought any... yet. Our local quilt shop has a quilt hanging made with that line and it's gorgeous. Of course they don't actually have any of the prints, though.  I'm not sure how long ago it was released but it's not easy to find the one I really like, blue background with floral print.


----------



## Granna4679

I finally made it to 10 posts so I can now post pictures









Her name is Wendy so I put "Wendy the Pooh" (our nickname for her) on the back instead of Winnie the Pooh. I made these for my granddaughter for her first birthday last year.  We will actually be @ Disney this year for her birthday and she has many more outfits to wear.  I will post some of those after the trip.

23 days until we leave!!


----------



## rie'smom

woodkins said:


> I have stayed at the GF with my family when I was a kid and loved it. The entire resort was undergoing MAJOR renovations, we had to walk through big cloth barriers and detour around the lobby and deal with very loud construction. The first morning we awoke to LOUD banging and when we opened our drapes there was a huge crane right outside our window (I could touch it!) There were paint fumes as you tried to eat outside the cafe, the list goes on. I understand that they have to do improvements BUT they should have let people know this when they were booking it at the full price. Had I know this was the state of the resort I would have waited on our GF stay and chosen a different resort. The way my complaints were handled were another disappointment all together!



Full price with all of the construction!!! If I were you, I'd contact guest relations. There is no way you should have been charged rack rate when the resort was not in tip top shape.


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sisters....
> 
> 
> 
> you are probably tired of seeing this now...I had trouble getting the bottom trim to lay flat, they had her in a black little seat and the dress was at an akward angle....I know, Im a perfectionist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she normally does well on her tummy, but she is laying on so much bulk in this photo- but it does show the collar better than the others
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad her pretty brown hair doesn't show up- we were using the black background for the white dress and the last time I used the black velvet background her hair was lighter and it came out nicely for her (but she was 15 months old then)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I havent bored you
> My big girl now, its so odd to have her go from being my "little Megan" to the "big girl"


These are beautiful!!


----------



## PrincessKell

xdanielleax said:


> Ok got 2 more outfits done for our trip.  The 1st one is a blue sleeping beauty dress.  I wasn't even planning to make this until I read Carla's blog the other day! LOL!  So thanks Carla!  It needs poof.  I am trying to finish up making my 1st petti to put under it.  There are just so many strips!!!  It's not as refined as I'd like but if I keep ripping and sewing, I'm going to tear my hair out!  The 2nd is an Ariel custom I came up with.  I don't know if Violette will wear this or sleeping beauty to Akershus.  I'm just going to put some shorts underneath it that will be hidden.  It's not too short? Right?  I'm almost done with the pink Cindy dress...that's giving me a headache.  It's not going to be as great as I thought because the bottom is really messing me up.  I'll post pics when I'm done with that one.



They are both totally cute! I love the ariel one, I think that it would be cute with little calf length leggins.



xdanielleax said:


> Ok, just finished the Cindy pink dress.  It's not 100 % what I wanted..but it will have to do.  My ruffles and gathering are just not coming out right.  I use my ruffler foot but when I go to attach the ruffle, the end comes undone...so I have a pretty ruffle 3/4 of the way, each time...sigh...oh well..anyone got any tips? At least Violette is happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made up that pose...lol



Oooh I love how it came out. I think you did a great job.  We are always the ones that are the hardest on ourselves.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally made it to 10 posts so I can now post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Wendy so I put "Wendy the Pooh" (our nickname for her) on the back instead of Winnie the Pooh. I made these for my granddaughter for her first birthday last year.  We will actually be @ Disney this year for her birthday and she has many more outfits to wear.  I will post some of those after the trip.
> 
> 23 days until we leave!!



hehe I love the play on words with her name. so cute. SHe is a doll! I just love babies in overalls with ruffles. so cute


----------



## Miz Diz

Mirb1214 said:


> I have had my eye on that exact same fabric for months, just didn't know what to do with it.  I LOVE the outfit!!


Thanks.  I got the striped fabric from Hobby Lobby and the apples from Joann.  Just happened to match perfectly.


PrincessKell said:


> Ah the magic of the mom and her needle and thread! hahaha Both the outfit and the daughter are adorable!


Thank you. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry about the hole, but the outfit is just adorable!  It looks great on your lovely DD.


Thanks


teresajoy said:


> Mary, your daughter is just gorgeous!! What a cutie!!! The outfit looks great! I'm sorry it got a hole in it already! But, it sounds like you took care of it! And congrats on your first zipper!!!


Thanks






Colleen27 said:


> ETA: If you can find the rolled tulle that the tutorials call for, it would be even quicker. I'm using by-the-yard tulle because my local store doesn't have the rolls in the colors I wanted, so a big chunk of the time spent on each tutu is cutting.



I just bought a bunch of tulle and have never worked with it.  I plan on making a bedskirt out of it for my dd. Any advice for making it a bedskirt? SHould I have gotten the rolls?  Is $250 for a roll a good price?  I can't remember how many yards was on the roll - guess that would help to know.


teresajoy said:


>


She is so cute!  I really love the neckline.  Would have never known you "cheated" (but I don't count that as a cheat)


2cutekidz said:


>


I totally love this!  I have been planning on making my dd a villains outfit.  I won't copy yours, though. 



woodkins said:


> Well we just got back from my birthday trip to the World....despite the less than magical conditions for our stay at the Grand Floridian we all had a great time & the best part....I finally have something disboutique to share! I stopped a few people wearing customs and asked if they were disboutiqu-ers but they looked at me like I was speaking disney-ese


Those are great!  Love the stepsisters.


xdanielleax said:


> Ok got 2 more outfits done for our trip.  The 1st one is a blue sleeping beauty dress.



My dd's favorite color is blue.  If I made her a blue sleeping beauty, I think she would actually want to wear it.  Nice job!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

xdanielleax said:


> Ok, just finished the Cindy pink dress.  It's not 100 % what I wanted..but it will have to do.  My ruffles and gathering are just not coming out right.  I use my ruffler foot but when I go to attach the ruffle, the end comes undone...so I have a pretty ruffle 3/4 of the way, each time...sigh...oh well..anyone got any tips? At least Violette is happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made up that pose...lol



Cute!  

Are you leaving fairly long thread hanging at the end of your ruffle when you ruffle it?  If the end thread is short it will fall off the ends of the thread as you try to pin it on.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally made it to 10 posts so I can now post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Wendy so I put "Wendy the Pooh" (our nickname for her) on the back instead of Winnie the Pooh. I made these for my granddaughter for her first birthday last year.  We will actually be @ Disney this year for her birthday and she has many more outfits to wear.  I will post some of those after the trip.
> 
> 23 days until we leave!!



Sooo cute!  We love Pooh around our house.  What a fun way to spend her birthday!


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.  She a funny kid.
> 
> 
> It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it.



This is adorable. Where did you get the fabric? I've been looking everywhere for it.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adi12982 said:


> Here is what I ended up making for the baby's Halloween costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it a double layered skirt, so that if I used the mini-tulle skirt that it won't actually touch her skin
> 
> I also bought this, so she'll wear what I made at night and this during the day,


Those are adorable.  Are you ready for her?  Your Due Date is coming up soon. . .


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi - Love all the Fall stuff being shown.
> 
> Thank you to all who offered support and kind words. Life just keeps happening, I got a call last night that one of my Aunts is on life support, in a coma, after a severe asthma attack she was not able to "get out of" for lack of a better description. She is being airlifted to a new hospital now.
> 
> On a good note, Hannah went to Dr and had her 4 month check up, and she weighs 13lb4oz now! She is such a happy baby, and has a belly laugh and smiles all the time.
> 
> We did a portrait sitting at sears last week, and I finally have pics of Megan in her feliz. I thought I would share with ya'll.
> 
> I do not like the big fake smile, but the photographer could not be stopped from saying "Megan- where are those teeth!" in this really high voice. Dad didn't seem to mind, I prefer a more natural look...
> 
> 
> 
> the "blouse" is from Carla's precious dress pattern, but any dress pattern with a puff sleeve would work I'm sure. I just hemmed the bottom, but I didnt lengthen the bodice enough, be sure to grab a blouse from closet and compare to pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post another link in a minute with more pics- gotta upload them first





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sisters....
> 
> 
> 
> you are probably tired of seeing this now...I had trouble getting the bottom trim to lay flat, they had her in a black little seat and the dress was at an akward angle....I know, Im a perfectionist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she normally does well on her tummy, but she is laying on so much bulk in this photo- but it does show the collar better than the others
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad her pretty brown hair doesn't show up- we were using the black background for the white dress and the last time I used the black velvet background her hair was lighter and it came out nicely for her (but she was 15 months old then)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I havent bored you
> My big girl now, its so odd to have her go from being my "little Megan" to the "big girl"


Beautiful pictures.  I just love those dresses.  That Christening dress is so beautiful.  I will keep your Dad and your Aunt in my prayers.


Granna4679 said:


> We will not be there until Oct 24-Nov 1.  Sorry we will miss you this time but looking forward to seeing all of your pictures and trip reports.


THere are a few of us who will be there at that time.  Including me!  Say hi if you see us.  I will post our outfits soon.


snubie said:


> Lauren will be going to the 101 Dalmatians musical  (http://www.the101dalmatiansmusical.com/broadway-show.html) later this winter with my parents.  I wanted to get a jump start on customs for Lauren for this winter because I am really not sure how much sewing I will get done after Thanksgiving.
> This is the Farbenmix Olivia underdress:
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a skirt done for her for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's twirl scallopini
> I have since added a white ribbon at the seam between the yoke and the scallops.  The ribbons is printed with "I believe" over and over in red and green.
> I need to make some sort of embroidered tshirt to match, just not sure what yet.


These are so cute.  I love the Olivia underdress.


Miz Diz said:


> I made this for my dd's apple orchard field trip, which was today.  She got a lot of complements.  It's a Burda pattern.  My first time ever installing a zipper.
> 
> Darn if she didn't get a hole in it at the apple orchard.  It was close to the bottom, so I took needle and thread to close the hole, so it isn't that noticeable.


Very cute.  I like Burda patterns too.


busy mommy said:


> I finally finished my first Big Give shirt.  Gray agreed to model for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who pray, please pray for Abbie.  She had the flu last week. She started running fever again today, so I took her back to the doctor.  She now has pneumonia.  The doctor was glad we caught it early.


I love the Big Give shirt.  That Spiderman fabric is really neat!
I hope Abbie is feeling better soon poor thing.


Colleen27 said:


> The no-sew tutus really are super easy and fun to dress up... I've done 3 in the past week. I already posted Belle a few pages back. These are the other two:
> 
> Katie's Halloween costume-in-progress, still need to make the wings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tinkerbell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite happy with the lack of contrast between the petals (glitter tulle) and the body of the skirt, but I haven't decided what if anything to do about it.  You can see them better here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bow on the back:


I love these.  That tulle you used is really pretty.  I  love how sparkly it is.


teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Ariel costume, she told me she wanted a costume and not an outfit. ,  today.   She requested it for Akershus, because if Ariel is there, she wants them to be opposites.She a funny kid.
> 
> 
> It was too long when I first made it, so I asked Lyddie if she wanted to hold the tail or for me to sew it up. She wanted it sewn. After she tried it on, she wanted to hold it.


That is adorable!  I love that skirt.



2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!


THose fabrics are beautiful.  You did a wonderful job on that set.  The embroidery is really well done and I like your handwriting!


rie'smom said:


> I totally understand. This week, I was doing machine embroidery, finished the whole design only to discover that part of the back of the tshirt had been caught in the embroidery.
> 
> Redid it and discovered that someone had obviously returned the shirt to Wal Mart with 2 small holes they had stitched up. The 2 spots were not in a place that I could cover-UGH!!!
> 
> 3rd times the charm, right. Um, no. I was floating the fabric and holding it when the machine stitched right through my finger and finger nail.


I had an episode like that with a shirt. . . Finally, on the fourth try I got it just right. As for your finger, OUCH!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

woodkins said:


> Well we just got back from my birthday trip to the World....despite the less than magical conditions for our stay at the Grand Floridian we all had a great time & the best part....I finally have something disboutique to share! I stopped a few people wearing customs and asked if they were disboutiqu-ers but they looked at me like I was speaking disney-ese
> 
> Anyway...here are some of the customs I made for my 7 year old princess (who by the way only would wear customs as a birthday present to me! Customs are NOT cool for 7 yr olds here in L.I. and she made sure to let me know it)
> Thanks for letting me share....Krysta
> Ariel Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Mickey tee and stripwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Patchwork Twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my all time Favorite...Stepsisters Appliqued Vida-this was my first attempt ever at real satin stitch applique & I was really pleased with the results (I cheated and handpainted the facial features but it was a hit with the characters!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the one and only picture of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again...Krysta


I love your outfits and thank you for posting pictures.  Your Vida is really pretty!  Their faces look really good.  I don't think I could paint or sew  faces.


xdanielleax said:


> Ok got 2 more outfits done for our trip.  The 1st one is a blue sleeping beauty dress.  I wasn't even planning to make this until I read Carla's blog the other day! LOL!  So thanks Carla!  It needs poof.  I am trying to finish up making my 1st petti to put under it.  There are just so many strips!!!  It's not as refined as I'd like but if I keep ripping and sewing, I'm going to tear my hair out!  The 2nd is an Ariel custom I came up with.  I don't know if Violette will wear this or sleeping beauty to Akershus.  I'm just going to put some shorts underneath it that will be hidden.  It's not too short? Right?  I'm almost done with the pink Cindy dress...that's giving me a headache.  It's not going to be as great as I thought because the bottom is really messing me up.  I'll post pics when I'm done with that one.


I love how these turned out!  You did a great job and I think your gathering looks good.


Granna4679 said:


> I finally made it to 10 posts so I can now post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Wendy so I put "Wendy the Pooh" (our nickname for her) on the back instead of Winnie the Pooh. I made these for my granddaughter for her first birthday last year.  We will actually be @ Disney this year for her birthday and she has many more outfits to wear.  I will post some of those after the trip.
> 
> 23 days until we leave!!



She is so cute!  I love her nickname.


----------



## mirandag819

Okay wonderful ladies (and Tom)... I know I have been a bad Disboutiquer lately... I have actually made several outfits, but my laptop crashed and is in the shop and I can't find the cord to connect my camera to the desktop (I am use to sticking the memory card in)... I have lurked, but haven't posted as much this month since I can't browse on the couch with the laptop. 

Okay so now to what I need help with... for those of you who have been reading my TR, you know Taylor became best friends with the Tremaines while at Disney World, so now she is asking to be Anastasia for Halloween. Any advice on what pattern I could use to make the dress... remember I am still a beginner! Advice on fabric??? I saw some Poly Satin that looked just right, but would that be too hard for me to work with? Oh yeah... Taylor also wants me to be Drizella, but I really really don't think that will happen, I don't think I could sew something in my size.


----------



## Adi12982

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those are adorable.  Are you ready for her?  Your Due Date is coming up soon. . .



Thanks 

I'm ready for her to be here - but I don't know about the whole labor thing


----------



## Adi12982

Adi12982 said:


> HELP
> 
> Is there a way to take a Carla C pattern that does not have a newborn size (simply sweet especially, or the a-line or peasant would be great too) and either down size the 6mo size or upsize the doll size to make newborn??
> 
> I really appreciate any help!!!
> 
> THANKS!



Anyone??  Please, please, please!!


----------



## mickimousemama

Adi12982 said:


> Anyone??  Please, please, please!!



I knew I had just seen this and was searching for it for you   Check out the blog  http://disboutique.blogspot.com/ scroll down a bit but it IS there   Good Luck!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Has anyone here made a Dopey costume?  My sons have come up with the idea of the oldest being Prince Charming, the youngest being Dopey, me being Snow White, and my hubby being either the woodsman or a dwarf.  (I don't see the DH being a dwarf, but we'll work him in somehow.)


----------



## jessica52877

Adi12982 said:


> Anyone??  Please, please, please!!



I know Carla said to DOWNSIZE the childrens version vs upsizing the doll. I want to say 5% (just trying to remember). Hopefully someone can confirm or deny!

We are off to the world shortly! Either tomorrow sometime or Saturday! If you see me say hello! I would post all my wonderful creations but I didn't make anything new! No time! So we'll be wearing them for a 2nd time!


----------



## Granna4679

100AcrePrincess said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo cute!  We love Pooh around our house.  What a fun way to spend her birthday!



Thank you.  I can't wait to post pics of them in all of their other outfits after Disney.


----------



## NaeNae

jessica52877 said:


> I know Carla said to DOWNSIZE the childrens version vs upsizing the doll. I want to say 5% (just trying to remember). Hopefully someone can confirm or deny!
> 
> We are off to the world shortly! Either tomorrow sometime or Saturday! If you see me say hello! I would post all my wonderful creations but I didn't make anything new! No time! So we'll be wearing them for a 2nd time!



Here is what I printed out from Carla's post:
"I based the newborn size 0 on a chest measurement of 18".
So it seem like (at least for the tiny sizes) the general rule of thumb is"
shrinking 1 size - scaling set to 95%
shrinking 2 sizes - scaling set to 91%
shrinking 3 sizes - scaling set to 86%"

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jennia

I haven't been able to keep up on this thread in so long it seems like! Ironically, I should be able to stay up to date once my sewing projects are all done. 

Here is my dd's dress for Animal Kingdom that I finished a few weeks ago, I wish I'd made the skirt fuller: 










And the stroller pocket I made today. This should help us tell which rental stroller is ours, plus it gives us a place to put our guide maps/show schedules for easy access: 






Inside is lined with some pink gingham I had sitting around:


----------



## Flea

I took a break from sewing the pettiskirts this afternoon because my sewing machine is having a bit of a hissy fit (overworked probably as it's been in hibernation for a few months). So instead I whipped up a quick (30 min) skirt for Izzy on the overlocker/serger....it still needs topstitching but that can wait until my machine plays nice again...and till I get the pettiskirts finished. It was nice taking a break from the million metres of rufflefluff. 






only problem is now I need to make a second one for Emily.

I think these skirts will be for our non disney day.....probably the day we spend in SantaMonica


----------



## Flea

Jennia said:


> Inside is lined with some pink gingham I had sitting around:




This is fantastic. I love it.


----------



## mickimousemama

Jennia said:


> I haven't been able to keep up on this thread in so long it seems like! Ironically, I should be able to stay up to date once my sewing projects are all done.
> 
> Here is my dd's dress for Animal Kingdom that I finished a few weeks ago, I wish I'd made the skirt fuller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stroller pocket I made today. This should help us tell which rental stroller is ours, plus it gives us a place to put our guide maps/show schedules for easy access:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is lined with some pink gingham I had sitting around:



Your DD is so cute!  She looks adorable in that color!!

absolutely LOVE your Stroller Pocket, is that an iron on transfer?  I am thinking it is but wanted to see for sure, I just LOVE it!


----------



## snubie

mirandag819 said:


> Okay wonderful ladies (and Tom)... I know I have been a bad Disboutiquer lately... I have actually made several outfits, but my laptop crashed and is in the shop and I can't find the cord to connect my camera to the desktop (I am use to sticking the memory card in)... I have lurked, but haven't posted as much this month since I can't browse on the couch with the laptop.
> 
> Okay so now to what I need help with... for those of you who have been reading my TR, you know Taylor became best friends with the Tremaines while at Disney World, so now she is asking to be Anastasia for Halloween. Any advice on what pattern I could use to make the dress... remember I am still a beginner! Advice on fabric??? I saw some Poly Satin that looked just right, but would that be too hard for me to work with? Oh yeah... Taylor also wants me to be Drizella, but I really really don't think that will happen, I don't think I could sew something in my size.



I think Teresa recently posted her versions of the step-sisters.  I believe she modified the Precious Dress from Carla.


----------



## revrob

Jennia said:


> I haven't been able to keep up on this thread in so long it seems like! Ironically, I should be able to stay up to date once my sewing projects are all done.
> 
> Here is my dd's dress for Animal Kingdom that I finished a few weeks ago, I wish I'd made the skirt fuller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stroller pocket I made today. This should help us tell which rental stroller is ours, plus it gives us a place to put our guide maps/show schedules for easy access:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is lined with some pink gingham I had sitting around:




I LOVE the stroller bag design!  Is it an iron on?  Do you mind sharing where you got the image?  Would you mind if I borrwed it?  I think it would look really cute digitized!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay...can this week be over now?!?!?!?  

Patrick did not want to be outdone by baby brother, so he had to go to the DR yesterday...






nope...no flu...just strep throat!  UGH!   He was feeling so bad, he slept in the waiting room, on the exam table and then took another nap at home!  He has had some vomiting...can I tell you I am tired of that puke smell!  So...three days of no school for him....crazy week!!!!  

I PRAY Katie does not get it!



Everybody that is traveling....HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


Now...to catch up!


----------



## ireland_nicole

busy mommy said:


> I finally finished my first Big Give shirt.  Gray agreed to model for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who pray, please pray for Abbie.  She had the flu last week. She started running fever again today, so I took her back to the doctor.  She now has pneumonia.  The doctor was glad we caught it early.


This is great!  The shirt, I mean, not that Abbie's sick- hope she feels better soon.



Colleen27 said:


> The no-sew tutus really are super easy and fun to dress up... I've done 3 in the past week. I already posted Belle a few pages back. These are the other two:
> 
> Katie's Halloween costume-in-progress, still need to make the wings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite happy with the lack of contrast between the petals (glitter tulle) and the body of the skirt, but I haven't decided what if anything to do about it. You can see them better here:


These are so pretty!  I wonder if I can come up with a reason to make DD one LOL.



2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!


So, so, so, so, awesome!!!!


woodkins said:


> Well we just got back from my birthday trip to the World....despite the less than magical conditions for our stay at the Grand Floridian we all had a great time & the best part....I finally have something disboutique to share! I stopped a few people wearing customs and asked if they were disboutiqu-ers but they looked at me like I was speaking disney-ese
> 
> Anyway...here are some of the customs I made for my 7 year old princess (who by the way only would wear customs as a birthday present to me! Customs are NOT cool for 7 yr olds here in L.I. and she made sure to let me know it)
> Thanks for letting me share....Krysta
> Ariel Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Mickey tee and stripwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Patchwork Twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my all time Favorite...Stepsisters Appliqued Vida-this was my first attempt ever at real satin stitch applique & I was really pleased with the results (I cheated and handpainted the facial features but it was a hit with the characters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again...Krysta


Sorry about your GF experience, but the customs looked amazing!


xdanielleax said:


> Ok got 2 more outfits done for our trip.  The 1st one is a blue sleeping beauty dress.  I wasn't even planning to make this until I read Carla's blog the other day! LOL!  So thanks Carla!  It needs poof.  I am trying to finish up making my 1st petti to put under it.  There are just so many strips!!!  It's not as refined as I'd like but if I keep ripping and sewing, I'm going to tear my hair out!  The 2nd is an Ariel custom I came up with.  I don't know if Violette will wear this or sleeping beauty to Akershus.  I'm just going to put some shorts underneath it that will be hidden.  It's not too short? Right?  I'm almost done with the pink Cindy dress...that's giving me a headache.  It's not going to be as great as I thought because the bottom is really messing me up.  I'll post pics when I'm done with that one.


So cute!


xdanielleax said:


> Ok, just finished the Cindy pink dress.  It's not 100 % what I wanted..but it will have to do.  My ruffles and gathering are just not coming out right.  I use my ruffler foot but when I go to attach the ruffle, the end comes undone...so I have a pretty ruffle 3/4 of the way, each time...sigh...oh well..anyone got any tips? At least Violette is happy with it.


Love this one, my fave!


Granna4679 said:


> I finally made it to 10 posts so I can now post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Wendy so I put "Wendy the Pooh" (our nickname for her) on the back instead of Winnie the Pooh. I made these for my granddaughter for her first birthday last year.  We will actually be @ Disney this year for her birthday and she has many more outfits to wear.  I will post some of those after the trip.
> 
> 23 days until we leave!!


Those are the cutest things since sliced bread!  I can't wait to see what else you made!


Jennia said:


> I haven't been able to keep up on this thread in so long it seems like! Ironically, I should be able to stay up to date once my sewing projects are all done.
> 
> Here is my dd's dress for Animal Kingdom that I finished a few weeks ago, I wish I'd made the skirt fuller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stroller pocket I made today. This should help us tell which rental stroller is ours, plus it gives us a place to put our guide maps/show schedules for easy access:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is lined with some pink gingham I had sitting around:


I love those, so precious!  And the stroller bag is genius!  


Flea said:


> I took a break from sewing the pettiskirts this afternoon because my sewing machine is having a bit of a hissy fit (overworked probably as it's been in hibernation for a few months). So instead I whipped up a quick (30 min) skirt for Izzy on the overlocker/serger....it still needs topstitching but that can wait until my machine plays nice again...and till I get the pettiskirts finished. It was nice taking a break from the million metres of rufflefluff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is now I need to make a second one for Emily.
> 
> I think these skirts will be for our non disney day.....probably the day we spend in SantaMonica



Love, the skirt!  Super cute!  I'm with ya on the petti thing.  I've been making one for Caitie for a week now!  I'm telling ya, it's like the fluff that would not die...  no matter how long I work on it, it's never done


----------



## HeatherSue

I am seeing some beautiful outfits on here as I browse through the last few pages.  You guys are so awesome!!!



Adi12982 said:


> Thanks
> I'm ready for her to be here - but I don't know about the whole labor thing


I am so excited for you!!  I can't wait to see little Megan!!!



jessica52877 said:


> We are off to the world shortly! Either tomorrow sometime or Saturday! If you see me say hello! I would post all my wonderful creations but I didn't make anything new! No time! So we'll be wearing them for a 2nd time!


  It'll be cool if we run into each other at POP (I'll even call you to make sure that we do)!!  I'm SO EXCITED!!!!!  



Jennia said:


>


I love how you mixed the green dots with the zebra print! That looks so pretty!!  I love all the Mickey heads- great job!!
WOW! That stroller bag is beautiful!!!! I had every intention of making Tessa a camera bag with Cinderella's pumpkin coach on it, but I never got around to it.  Oh well, she'll live!  



Flea said:


> only problem is now I need to make a second one for Emily.
> 
> I think these skirts will be for our non disney day.....probably the day we spend in SantaMonica



That is so pretty!  I love the colors!


----------



## HeatherSue

I wasn't able to convince the kids to put on a fashion show for me last night, so here are our outfits laying all sad-like on the floor. I made myself a whole bunch of shirts so I match the kids.  It'll be fun! 

Here's a tip for all of you that tend to put stains on your shirts, like I do.  I used stained shirts that I'd only wore a few times and just covered up the stains with an applique!  It worked out great since I'll probably only wear most of these shirts at Disney and I didn't want to spend any money on them.  

Okay, be prepared for mucho pictures!  All of the appliques are designs I digitized.

We are going to wear these matching POP shirts on our traveling day tomorrow.






Then, Tessa will wear this dress that I bought from Tom at Boma's.  I planned on her wearing it at AK, but she REALLY wanted a Baby Simba dress for AK.






The next day, we'll be at MK all day.  We'll eat at Crystal Palace, but I'm Dissing Pooh again, in favor of Ariel.






Next, we'll be going to Ohana's and DTD.  We'll probably wear these all day.






I can't find the picture of the back, but they say all say "ohana" on the back with a Mickey head for the "o".

Next, we'll be going to AK.






Then, to 1900 Park Fare.






The next day will be HS. I'm not sure what we'll all wear, but Tessa will probably wear this dress that Steph made.






Then, we'll wear these outfits for Chef Mickey's.






The next morning will be 1900 Park Fare breakfast and then MK for the day.






That's it!  We'll probaby wear "regular" clothes for the airplane home.

ETA: OOPS!!! I forgot that the kids will wear their Aladdin/Jasmine outfits for Epcot on Thursday.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Heather - everything looks great!  I love your Ariel shirt!  I may need to case soemthing like that since Tim has such an affection for her!  

Have a great time!


----------



## Colleen27

2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!



I love this! The colors you used to go with the villains are just great, very dark/intense but still cute.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally made it to 10 posts so I can now post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Wendy so I put "Wendy the Pooh" (our nickname for her) on the back instead of Winnie the Pooh. I made these for my granddaughter for her first birthday last year.  We will actually be @ Disney this year for her birthday and she has many more outfits to wear.  I will post some of those after the trip.



Aww, that's just darling!


----------



## Adi12982

mickimousemama said:


> I knew I had just seen this and was searching for it for you   Check out the blog  http://disboutique.blogspot.com/ scroll down a bit but it IS there   Good Luck!





jessica52877 said:


> I know Carla said to DOWNSIZE the childrens version vs upsizing the doll. I want to say 5% (just trying to remember). Hopefully someone can confirm or deny!
> 
> We are off to the world shortly! Either tomorrow sometime or Saturday! If you see me say hello! I would post all my wonderful creations but I didn't make anything new! No time! So we'll be wearing them for a 2nd time!





NaeNae said:


> Here is what I printed out from Carla's post:
> "I based the newborn size 0 on a chest measurement of 18".
> So it seem like (at least for the tiny sizes) the general rule of thumb is"
> shrinking 1 size - scaling set to 95%
> shrinking 2 sizes - scaling set to 91%
> shrinking 3 sizes - scaling set to 86%"
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks everyone!!  I really appreciate it. . .  I have a few things to get done and I'm afraid I won't before the baby decides to come (DH keeps telling her - he'll see her today  ) 

One more question though - when it says to scale down one size is that from a size 6 mo to 0 or is that from a 1 to a 0??  THANKS!!


----------



## Adi12982

HeatherSue - LOVE all the coordinating outfits!!  They are so cute!  Your digitizing is AMAZING!


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> I wasn't able to convince the kids to put on a fashion show for me last night, so here are our outfits laying all sad-like on the floor. I made myself a whole bunch of shirts so I match the kids.  It'll be fun!
> 
> Here's a tip for all of you that tend to put stains on your shirts, like I do.  I used stained shirts that I'd only wore a few times and just covered up the stains with an applique!  It worked out great since I'll probably only wear most of these shirts at Disney and I didn't want to spend any money on them.
> 
> Okay, be prepared for mucho pictures!  All of the appliques are designs I digitized.
> 
> We are going to wear these matching POP shirts on our traveling day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Tessa will wear this dress that I bought from Tom at Boma's.  I planned on her wearing it at AK, but she REALLY wanted a Baby Simba dress for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day, we'll be at MK all day.  We'll eat at Crystal Palace, but I'm Dissing Pooh again, in favor of Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we'll be going to Ohana's and DTD.  We'll probably wear these all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the picture of the back, but they say all say "ohana" on the back with a Mickey head for the "o".
> 
> Next, we'll be going to AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day will be HS. I'm not sure what we'll all wear, but Tessa will probably wear this dress that Steph made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we'll wear these outfits for Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning will be 1900 Park Fare breakfast and then MK for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  We'll probaby wear "regular" clothes for the airplane home.
> 
> ETA: OOPS!!! I forgot that the kids will wear their Aladdin/Jasmine outfits for Epcot on Thursday.



Oh my....just too cute!  I love all of these.  You have really been working hard. I especially love love love the animal print outfits.  Very talented.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Jajone said:


> NEED PATTERN HELP
> 
> What pattern would I use for a jedi costume. I'm thinking a karate outfit pattern, but is there something better? What do I use for the cloak? My son would be forever grateful for your help!



I don't think anyone answered this so I'm reposting because I would like to know also. DS wants to be Anakin Sywalker.


----------



## xdanielleax

I had a question for you ladies.  I know a lot of you have done BBB.  I was thinking of taking Violette to do it this year since she is 3.  But, I wanted to know if I bought the $49.95 package, would her pictures be taken on the backdrop for photopass?  Or do you have to pay $189 to get pics done?  Thanks


----------



## LisaZoe

Anyone have a tutorial for adding bling to the toes of sneakers, like Converse and similar? A friend was looking for one and neither of us found anything. I told her that I thought E6000 would be a good choice for the glue but I've never done this type of bling so wasn't positive it would hold on that rubber toe thingy.

BTW - I looked through the bookmarks and didn't see anything there.


----------



## Granna4679

2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!



This is just adorable.  My 4 yr old granddaughter is in love with the "villains" of all the disney movies (kind of worried about that ...ha)...but she would absolutely love this.


----------



## luv2go2disney

Jennia said:


> I haven't been able to keep up on this thread in so long it seems like! Ironically, I should be able to stay up to date once my sewing projects are all done.
> 
> Here is my dd's dress for Animal Kingdom that I finished a few weeks ago, I wish I'd made the skirt fuller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stroller pocket I made today. This should help us tell which rental stroller is ours, plus it gives us a place to put our guide maps/show schedules for easy access:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is lined with some pink gingham I had sitting around:



Great job on these!  I LOVE the stroller bag thing that is a great idea!



Flea said:


> I took a break from sewing the pettiskirts this afternoon because my sewing machine is having a bit of a hissy fit (overworked probably as it's been in hibernation for a few months). So instead I whipped up a quick (30 min) skirt for Izzy on the overlocker/serger....it still needs topstitching but that can wait until my machine plays nice again...and till I get the pettiskirts finished. It was nice taking a break from the million metres of rufflefluff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is now I need to make a second one for Emily.
> 
> I think these skirts will be for our non disney day.....probably the day we spend in SantaMonica



This is beautiful I love the colors especially with your DD red hair!  That is just a beautiful picture!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I wasn't able to convince the kids to put on a fashion show for me last night, so here are our outfits laying all sad-like on the floor. I made myself a whole bunch of shirts so I match the kids.  It'll be fun!
> 
> Here's a tip for all of you that tend to put stains on your shirts, like I do.  I used stained shirts that I'd only wore a few times and just covered up the stains with an applique!  It worked out great since I'll probably only wear most of these shirts at Disney and I didn't want to spend any money on them.
> 
> Okay, be prepared for mucho pictures!  All of the appliques are designs I digitized.
> 
> We are going to wear these matching POP shirts on our traveling day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Tessa will wear this dress that I bought from Tom at Boma's.  I planned on her wearing it at AK, but she REALLY wanted a Baby Simba dress for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day, we'll be at MK all day.  We'll eat at Crystal Palace, but I'm Dissing Pooh again, in favor of Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we'll be going to Ohana's and DTD.  We'll probably wear these all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the picture of the back, but they say all say "ohana" on the back with a Mickey head for the "o".
> 
> Next, we'll be going to AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day will be HS. I'm not sure what we'll all wear, but Tessa will probably wear this dress that Steph made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we'll wear these outfits for Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning will be 1900 Park Fare breakfast and then MK for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  We'll probaby wear "regular" clothes for the airplane home.
> 
> ETA: OOPS!!! I forgot that the kids will wear their Aladdin/Jasmine outfits for Epcot on Thursday.




Heather I LOVE them all!  You have done such a great job.  You definitely have me itching to get an embroidery machine!!!!!  I love the look of the pluto on the striped shirt that is a great idea...I always use solid colors. 

It is fun to be all coordinating when you leave the DHH(Disney Hater Husband) at home!    My DHH informed me yesterday that he was not going to be wearing all those crazy outfits again...hmmm thats what he thinks!!!  He only coordinated with us a few days...it isn't going to kill him is it?!?!?  I guess I won't push it and just be glad that the DHH decided to make another trip anyway!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Questions for those who does machine embroidery t-shirts.  I am trying to do one for my ds and my dd (size 4 and 5/6) and the design is 5x7.  Is it not possible at all to not have to take out the side seams?  How hard would it be to take out the seams and sew it back after?   

This may sound like a stupid question but...If I am going to do the machine applique on a separate fabric and then sew it onto the t-shirt (so I don't have to take the seams out), do I just sew straight stitch around the edges or do I use satin stitch around the edges, or do I just use Heat and Bond Ultra to hold it? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Questions for those who does machine embroidery t-shirts.  I am trying to do one for my ds and my dd (size 4 and 5/6) and the design is 5x7.  Is it not possible at all to not have to take out the side seams?  How hard would it be to take out the seams and sew it back after?
> 
> This may sound like a stupid question but...If I am going to do the machine applique on a separate fabric and then sew it onto the t-shirt (so I don't have to take the seams out), do I just sew straight stitch around the edges or do I use satin stitch around the edges, or do I just use Heat and Bond Ultra to hold it?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I've never undone the side seams, even on onsies. . . I hoop it where I want it to be and then sort of flip the shirt around the hoop so I can get it onto the machine - you have to watch it more carefully so that none of the flipped over fabric catches, but I save the time of undoing and redoing the seam.  Not sure if that makes sense. . . if it doesn't I can try to see if I can take a picture after my doctors appointment today.  

Never sewn a patch onto a shirt like that, but I would use HnB light to get the applique on the shirt but would likely also put stabilizer under so that the fabric doesn't pucker.


----------



## Adi12982

HeatherSue said:


> I am so excited for you!!  I can't wait to see little Megan!!!



Thanks Very much  I can't wait to have her in my arms either. . . this hole first time thing is extra nerve wracking (dumb stuff, like will she fit, will she be ok, etc etc).  (OH, and were naming her Isabel, although Megan is a beautiful name  )


----------



## anggye

I wish life would slow down!! We moved into the new house, I'm really tired of living with boxes. My SIL is being transferred to Baylor to be examined to see if she's a candidate for a liver transplant. I got this horrible cold and 2 of my kiddos got it We leave in less than a week and I still have to finish customs. I haven't touched my machine since last week and I only made some curtains for the dining room window. I need to pull myself together and get busy
I love all the things posted recently. That villain outfit is gorgeous!! I WANT a shirt like that for me, but I have to finish my kids outfits, moms always come last


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Adi12982 said:


> I've never undone the side seams, even on onsies. . . I hoop it where I want it to be and then sort of flip the shirt around the hoop so I can get it onto the machine - you have to watch it more carefully so that none of the flipped over fabric catches, but I save the time of undoing and redoing the seam.  Not sure if that makes sense. . . if it doesn't I can try to see if I can take a picture after my doctors appointment today.
> 
> Never sewn a patch onto a shirt like that, but I would use HnB light to get the applique on the shirt but would likely also put stabilizer under so that the fabric doesn't pucker.



I have no problem doing it on the smaller 4x4 hoop, but it just seem impossible to flip the shirt around the 5x7 hoop and have it not in the way.    This design is side ways as well..and the width of the shirt is barely larger than the longer side of the hoop.    I have been fighting with the shirt and the hoop all morning, and still have nothing to show for.   

Good luck with your doctor's appointment!  You are getting so close.  How exciting!


----------



## mickimousemama

Colleen27 said:


> I LOVE that shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> The no-sew tutus really are super easy and fun to dress up... I've done 3 in the past week. I already posted Belle a few pages back. These are the other two:
> 
> Katie's Halloween costume-in-progress, still need to make the wings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the blurry pic, DH didn't take the time to check the camera settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tinkerbell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite happy with the lack of contrast between the petals (glitter tulle) and the body of the skirt, but I haven't decided what if anything to do about it.  You can see them better here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bow on the back:



Love your tinkerbell tutu!  I would love to know how you did the petals, My DD wants to be tink for halloween and I can't seem to figure it out


----------



## Shannalee724

LOVE LOVE LOVE it all!!!  I MUST have one of those prince charming outfits for my son   What pattern did you use?  If you don't mind sharing.  <---------- Me begging 



HeatherSue said:


> I wasn't able to convince the kids to put on a fashion show for me last night, so here are our outfits laying all sad-like on the floor. I made myself a whole bunch of shirts so I match the kids.  It'll be fun!
> 
> Here's a tip for all of you that tend to put stains on your shirts, like I do.  I used stained shirts that I'd only wore a few times and just covered up the stains with an applique!  It worked out great since I'll probably only wear most of these shirts at Disney and I didn't want to spend any money on them.
> 
> Okay, be prepared for mucho pictures!  All of the appliques are designs I digitized.
> 
> We are going to wear these matching POP shirts on our traveling day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Tessa will wear this dress that I bought from Tom at Boma's.  I planned on her wearing it at AK, but she REALLY wanted a Baby Simba dress for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day, we'll be at MK all day.  We'll eat at Crystal Palace, but I'm Dissing Pooh again, in favor of Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we'll be going to Ohana's and DTD.  We'll probably wear these all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the picture of the back, but they say all say "ohana" on the back with a Mickey head for the "o".
> 
> Next, we'll be going to AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day will be HS. I'm not sure what we'll all wear, but Tessa will probably wear this dress that Steph made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we'll wear these outfits for Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning will be 1900 Park Fare breakfast and then MK for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  We'll probaby wear "regular" clothes for the airplane home.
> 
> ETA: OOPS!!! I forgot that the kids will wear their Aladdin/Jasmine outfits for Epcot on Thursday.


----------



## Jennia

Flea said:


> I took a break from sewing the pettiskirts this afternoon because my sewing machine is having a bit of a hissy fit (overworked probably as it's been in hibernation for a few months). So instead I whipped up a quick (30 min) skirt for Izzy on the overlocker/serger....it still needs topstitching but that can wait until my machine plays nice again...and till I get the pettiskirts finished. It was nice taking a break from the million metres of rufflefluff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is now I need to make a second one for Emily.
> 
> I think these skirts will be for our non disney day.....probably the day we spend in SantaMonica



That's a lovely combination of fabrics, and what gorgeous red hair! 



Flea said:


> This is fantastic. I love it.





mickimousemama said:


> Your DD is so cute!  She looks adorable in that color!!
> 
> absolutely LOVE your Stroller Pocket, is that an iron on transfer?  I am thinking it is but wanted to see for sure, I just LOVE it!



Thanks! Yes, it's an iron on. =) 



revrob said:


> I LOVE the stroller bag design!  Is it an iron on?  Do you mind sharing where you got the image?  Would you mind if I borrwed it?  I think it would look really cute digitized!



Thanks and yes! Kellybell designs them on the Creative Disigns board, she has other princesses, too. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...can this week be over now?!?!?!?
> 
> Patrick did not want to be outdone by baby brother, so he had to go to the DR yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope...no flu...just strep throat!  UGH!   He was feeling so bad, he slept in the waiting room, on the exam table and then took another nap at home!  He has had some vomiting...can I tell you I am tired of that puke smell!  So...three days of no school for him....crazy week!!!!
> 
> I PRAY Katie does not get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody that is traveling....HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now...to catch up!



Poor Patrick, hope he feels better soon! 



ireland_nicole said:


> This is great!  The shirt, I mean, not that Abbie's sick- hope she feels better soon.
> 
> 
> These are so pretty!  I wonder if I can come up with a reason to make DD one LOL.
> 
> 
> So, so, so, so, awesome!!!!
> 
> Sorry about your GF experience, but the customs looked amazing!
> 
> So cute!
> 
> Love this one, my fave!
> 
> Those are the cutest things since sliced bread!  I can't wait to see what else you made!
> 
> I love those, so precious!  And the stroller bag is genius!



Thanks! At first I was just going to print the graphic on paper and laminate it, but then thought of this instead. 



HeatherSue said:


> I love how you mixed the green dots with the zebra print! That looks so pretty!!  I love all the Mickey heads- great job!!
> WOW! That stroller bag is beautiful!!!! I had every intention of making Tessa a camera bag with Cinderella's pumpkin coach on it, but I never got around to it.  Oh well, she'll live!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so pretty!  I love the colors!



Thanks! I was going to do pink originally, but all of our shirts are in browns/greens so I wanted her to match. 



HeatherSue said:


> I wasn't able to convince the kids to put on a fashion show for me last night, so here are our outfits laying all sad-like on the floor. I made myself a whole bunch of shirts so I match the kids.  It'll be fun!
> 
> Here's a tip for all of you that tend to put stains on your shirts, like I do.  I used stained shirts that I'd only wore a few times and just covered up the stains with an applique!  It worked out great since I'll probably only wear most of these shirts at Disney and I didn't want to spend any money on them.
> 
> Okay, be prepared for mucho pictures!  All of the appliques are designs I digitized.
> 
> We are going to wear these matching POP shirts on our traveling day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Tessa will wear this dress that I bought from Tom at Boma's.  I planned on her wearing it at AK, but she REALLY wanted a Baby Simba dress for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day, we'll be at MK all day.  We'll eat at Crystal Palace, but I'm Dissing Pooh again, in favor of Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we'll be going to Ohana's and DTD.  We'll probably wear these all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the picture of the back, but they say all say "ohana" on the back with a Mickey head for the "o".
> 
> Next, we'll be going to AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day will be HS. I'm not sure what we'll all wear, but Tessa will probably wear this dress that Steph made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we'll wear these outfits for Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning will be 1900 Park Fare breakfast and then MK for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  We'll probaby wear "regular" clothes for the airplane home.
> 
> ETA: OOPS!!! I forgot that the kids will wear their Aladdin/Jasmine outfits for Epcot on Thursday.



Wow, everything is so amazing! I love the 1900 Park Fare dinner outfits the most, though. 



luv2go2disney said:


> Great job on these!  I LOVE the stroller bag thing that is a great idea!



Thanks!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Jennia said:


> Inside is lined with some pink gingham I had sitting around:




Can I CASE this too???  What a great idea   Do you have batting in the inside to give it shape???


----------



## sahm1000

jessica52877 said:


> I know Carla said to DOWNSIZE the childrens version vs upsizing the doll. I want to say 5% (just trying to remember). Hopefully someone can confirm or deny!
> 
> We are off to the world shortly! Either tomorrow sometime or Saturday! If you see me say hello! I would post all my wonderful creations but I didn't make anything new! No time! So we'll be wearing them for a 2nd time!




Oh Jessica, the shame, the shame!  How horrifying that your customs aren't new!  



HeatherSue said:


> I wasn't able to convince the kids to put on a fashion show for me last night, so here are our outfits laying all sad-like on the floor. I made myself a whole bunch of shirts so I match the kids.  It'll be fun!
> 
> Here's a tip for all of you that tend to put stains on your shirts, like I do.  I used stained shirts that I'd only wore a few times and just covered up the stains with an applique!  It worked out great since I'll probably only wear most of these shirts at Disney and I didn't want to spend any money on them.
> 
> Okay, be prepared for mucho pictures!  All of the appliques are designs I digitized.
> 
> We are going to wear these matching POP shirts on our traveling day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Tessa will wear this dress that I bought from Tom at Boma's.  I planned on her wearing it at AK, but she REALLY wanted a Baby Simba dress for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day, we'll be at MK all day.  We'll eat at Crystal Palace, but I'm Dissing Pooh again, in favor of Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we'll be going to Ohana's and DTD.  We'll probably wear these all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the picture of the back, but they say all say "ohana" on the back with a Mickey head for the "o".
> 
> Next, we'll be going to AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day will be HS. I'm not sure what we'll all wear, but Tessa will probably wear this dress that Steph made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we'll wear these outfits for Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning will be 1900 Park Fare breakfast and then MK for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  We'll probaby wear "regular" clothes for the airplane home.
> 
> ETA: OOPS!!! I forgot that the kids will wear their Aladdin/Jasmine outfits for Epcot on Thursday.



Have a great trip!  Love all of the kids customs and cannot wait to see pictures of them in them!  



LisaZoe said:


> Anyone have a tutorial for adding bling to the toes of sneakers, like Converse and similar? A friend was looking for one and neither of us found anything. I told her that I thought E6000 would be a good choice for the glue but I've never done this type of bling so wasn't positive it would hold on that rubber toe thingy.
> 
> BTW - I looked through the bookmarks and didn't see anything there.




Leslie explained how she did Emily's (you can see them in the Villian Vida) and strangely enough, I just did two pairs last night for my girls following her directions.  Here is what I did - I took sand paper and sanded the rubber on the toes so that they weren't so slick.  I started out trying to put glue on each individual crystal but decided that was a pain in the you know what!  SO after trying that I ended up putting a small line of the E6000 glue across the toe around the width of the crystal and made sure it was evenly spread using a toothpick and there wasn't too much excess.  Then I just used my fingers and put the crystals on there (I had been using a tweezer but that was also a pain).  It probably only took me about 20 minutes to do a pair of shoes.  Well worth it when you look at the price of a pair already done!  I got my crystals from Michaels - and I bought the cheap ones, not the Swarovski ones.  Oh, and make sure you tell your friend she will be getting a nice contact "high" from all of the fumes from the E6000!  That stuff stinks!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Questions for those who does machine embroidery t-shirts.  I am trying to do one for my ds and my dd (size 4 and 5/6) and the design is 5x7.  Is it not possible at all to not have to take out the side seams?  How hard would it be to take out the seams and sew it back after?
> 
> This may sound like a stupid question but...If I am going to do the machine applique on a separate fabric and then sew it onto the t-shirt (so I don't have to take the seams out), do I just sew straight stitch around the edges or do I use satin stitch around the edges, or do I just use Heat and Bond Ultra to hold it?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Jenny, I have always been able to get my hoop to fit but if you can't...I would probably put the design on a square piece of coordinating fabric and then just satin stitch around the fabric (using the Heat 'n Bond lite).  I did that starting out one of the first times I appliqued just b/c I was afraid of screwing up the shirt but I really liked the way it looked.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Colleen27 said:


>



Those are super cute!!  I have never done a tutu before...I should try because my dd would love them.



teresajoy said:


>



I love how that turned out!  Kirsten is going to be Ariel for Halloween...I shouldn't let her see this!  Confession - I decided that I won't be making Halloween costume this year, so I bought her Ariel costume from the disney store!



2cutekidz said:


>



That is just gorgeous, Leslie!!!  Love it.



xdanielleax said:


>



Very cute!! Love the blue aurora dress!




Jennia said:


>



Love the Animal Kingdom dress and what a great idea to make a stroller pocket!



HeatherSue said:


>



You have been busy!  Love all the outfits!!!  Have a great trip, Heather and can't wait to see pictures.



sahm1000 said:


> Jenny, I have always been able to get my hoop to fit but if you can't...I would probably put the design on a square piece of coordinating fabric and then just satin stitch around the fabric (using the Heat 'n Bond lite).  I did that starting out one of the first times I appliqued just b/c I was afraid of screwing up the shirt but I really liked the way it looked.



I must be doing something wrong!  I am determined and I am going to get it! LOL  I just hope that I won't wreck too many t-shirts along the way, especially for my ds since I don't have a big stash of t-shirts in his size.


----------



## PrincessKell

Jennia said:


> I haven't been able to keep up on this thread in so long it seems like! Ironically, I should be able to stay up to date once my sewing projects are all done.
> 
> Here is my dd's dress for Animal Kingdom that I finished a few weeks ago, I wish I'd made the skirt fuller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stroller pocket I made today. This should help us tell which rental stroller is ours, plus it gives us a place to put our guide maps/show schedules for easy access:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is lined with some pink gingham I had sitting around:



Too cute! I love the stroller pocket too! that is a great idea.



Flea said:


> I took a break from sewing the pettiskirts this afternoon because my sewing machine is having a bit of a hissy fit (overworked probably as it's been in hibernation for a few months). So instead I whipped up a quick (30 min) skirt for Izzy on the overlocker/serger....it still needs topstitching but that can wait until my machine plays nice again...and till I get the pettiskirts finished. It was nice taking a break from the million metres of rufflefluff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is now I need to make a second one for Emily.
> 
> I think these skirts will be for our non disney day.....probably the day we spend in SantaMonica



cute! sometimes a break is needed with all that fluff.


----------



## luvinyou

LisaZoe said:


> Anyone have a tutorial for adding bling to the toes of sneakers, like Converse and similar? A friend was looking for one and neither of us found anything. I told her that I thought E6000 would be a good choice for the glue but I've never done this type of bling so wasn't positive it would hold on that rubber toe thingy.
> 
> BTW - I looked through the bookmarks and didn't see anything there.



I found this tutorial with a quick search
http://trialsofafrazzledmom.blogspot.com/2008/06/bling-shoes-with-tutorial.html


----------



## Colleen27

mickimousemama said:


> Love your tinkerbell tutu!  I would love to know how you did the petals, My DD wants to be tink for halloween and I can't seem to figure it out



I used the same method as for my Belle tutu (explained here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33675812&postcount=2047) but cut the petal pieces in a fish shape to create the petal look and spaced them further apart. There are 8 petals in all, spaced north-south-east-west when the skirt was spread out flat and then at the halfway point between each direction.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Jennia said:


> I haven't been able to keep up on this thread in so long it seems like! Ironically, I should be able to stay up to date once my sewing projects are all done.
> 
> Here is my dd's dress for Animal Kingdom that I finished a few weeks ago, I wish I'd made the skirt fuller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stroller pocket I made today. This should help us tell which rental stroller is ours, plus it gives us a place to put our guide maps/show schedules for easy access:



So cute!  I love the Mickeys with that green & that stroller pocket is a great idea.



Flea said:


> I took a break from sewing the pettiskirts this afternoon because my sewing machine is having a bit of a hissy fit (overworked probably as it's been in hibernation for a few months). So instead I whipped up a quick (30 min) skirt for Izzy on the overlocker/serger....it still needs topstitching but that can wait until my machine plays nice again...and till I get the pettiskirts finished. It was nice taking a break from the million metres of rufflefluff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is now I need to make a second one for Emily.
> 
> I think these skirts will be for our non disney day.....probably the day we spend in SantaMonica



I love the fabrics in that skirt.  They look so good on your dd.  That aqua/purple paisley is one I've been eyeing online.  
I hope your machine settles down to work soon.



HeatherSue said:


> I wasn't able to convince the kids to put on a fashion show for me last night, so here are our outfits laying all sad-like on the floor. I made myself a whole bunch of shirts so I match the kids.  It'll be fun!
> 
> Here's a tip for all of you that tend to put stains on your shirts, like I do.  I used stained shirts that I'd only wore a few times and just covered up the stains with an applique!  It worked out great since I'll probably only wear most of these shirts at Disney and I didn't want to spend any money on them.
> 
> Okay, be prepared for mucho pictures!  All of the appliques are designs I digitized.
> 
> We are going to wear these matching POP shirts on our traveling day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Tessa will wear this dress that I bought from Tom at Boma's.  I planned on her wearing it at AK, but she REALLY wanted a Baby Simba dress for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day, we'll be at MK all day.  We'll eat at Crystal Palace, but I'm Dissing Pooh again, in favor of Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we'll be going to Ohana's and DTD.  We'll probably wear these all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the picture of the back, but they say all say "ohana" on the back with a Mickey head for the "o".
> 
> Next, we'll be going to AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day will be HS. I'm not sure what we'll all wear, but Tessa will probably wear this dress that Steph made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we'll wear these outfits for Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning will be 1900 Park Fare breakfast and then MK for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  We'll probaby wear "regular" clothes for the airplane home.
> 
> ETA: OOPS!!! I forgot that the kids will wear their Aladdin/Jasmine outfits for Epcot on Thursday.



 I just love the stuff you've digitized.  I was making Mom a tunic last night & I kept thinking I wish I had an embroidery machine so I could use one of your designs on the yoke.


----------



## PrincessKell

ok well I got half way done with my first tutu and so far so good. I need to cut more. I think I will finish it after Peach goes to her Grandma's. She is getting picked up after school.  I think with this one I might make a top to go with it Sleeping Beauty style! She will love it. Who knows maybe she will ended up using this one for a costume, but she really likes the idea of the fall ballerina with all her design ellements. haha 

this is what it looks like so far.


----------



## PrincessKell

double post.. oops! gotta love the slowness of my computer


----------



## rie'smom

PrincessKell said:


> ok well I got half way done with my first tutu and so far so good. I need to cut more. I think I will finish it after Peach goes to her Grandma's. She is getting picked up after school.  I think with this one I might make a top to go with it Sleeping Beauty style! She will love it. Who knows maybe she will ended up using this one for a costume, but she really likes the idea of the fall ballerina with all her design ellements. haha
> 
> this is what it looks like so far.



The tutu is adorable!!! You all probably know this but Wal Mart sell tulle on rolls. I think, the rolls are about 10 yds. I'm going to buy some to make tutus for my friend's daughters for Christmas.


----------



## snubie

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Questions for those who does machine embroidery t-shirts.  I am trying to do one for my ds and my dd (size 4 and 5/6) and the design is 5x7.  Is it not possible at all to not have to take out the side seams?  How hard would it be to take out the seams and sew it back after?
> 
> This may sound like a stupid question but...If I am going to do the machine applique on a separate fabric and then sew it onto the t-shirt (so I don't have to take the seams out), do I just sew straight stitch around the edges or do I use satin stitch around the edges, or do I just use Heat and Bond Ultra to hold it?
> 
> Thanks!!!!





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have no problem doing it on the smaller 4x4 hoop, but it just seem impossible to flip the shirt around the 5x7 hoop and have it not in the way.    This design is side ways as well..and the width of the shirt is barely larger than the longer side of the hoop.    I have been fighting with the shirt and the hoop all morning, and still have nothing to show for.
> 
> Good luck with your doctor's appointment!  You are getting so close.  How exciting!





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I must be doing something wrong!  I am determined and I am going to get it! LOL  I just hope that I won't wreck too many t-shirts along the way, especially for my ds since I don't have a big stash of t-shirts in his size.


I will often just rip out a side seam rather than fight with the shirt and the hoop.  It really is not a big deal to sew it back up when I am done.  I do not have a serge but I use the overcast stitch on my regular machine and have not had a problem yet.  I really hate fighting with my hoop and have very little patience with it.  How are you doing now?





Adi12982 said:


> Thanks Very much  I can't wait to have her in my arms either. . . this hole first time thing is extra nerve wracking (dumb stuff, like will she fit, will she be ok, etc etc).  (OH, and were naming her Isabel, although Megan is a beautiful name  )



Heather may have been thinking about me when she said Megan.  We are naming our little girl due next month Megan.  Yikes, that is the first time I realized Megan is due NEXT month.  Where did the last 32 weeks go?


----------



## PrincessKell

rie'smom said:


> The tutu is adorable!!! You all probably know this but Wal Mart sell tulle on rolls. I think, the rolls are about 10 yds. I'm going to buy some to make tutus for my friend's daughters for Christmas.



Our WallyWorlds don't have fabric depts anymore.... are they cheap? I do know there are a few Wallyworlds that still have fabric left a few towns over about an hour and a half away.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

PrincessKell said:


> ok well I got half way done with my first tutu and so far so good. I need to cut more. I think I will finish it after Peach goes to her Grandma's. She is getting picked up after school.  I think with this one I might make a top to go with it Sleeping Beauty style! She will love it. Who knows maybe she will ended up using this one for a costume, but she really likes the idea of the fall ballerina with all her design ellements. haha
> 
> this is what it looks like so far.



It looks really pretty.  I need to make one of these, how much cutting did it take to get 1/2way done?  I'll probably be lazy and buy the pre-cut stuff. Does anyone have any guesses how many rolls that will be?  ANd does Michaels carry that?  My Wallyworld killed the fabric dept too.


----------



## rie'smom

PrincessKell said:


> Our WallyWorlds don't have fabric depts anymore.... are they cheap? I do know there are a few Wallyworlds that still have fabric left a few towns over about an hour and a half away.



I have a terrible habit of not noticing prices, however, when I go there a bit later today to buy some, I'll be sure to notice and then I'll post. Also crafts stores sometimes sell tulle by the roll.

Do you cut the elastic the same size as the waist measurement? Thanks!


----------



## cydswipe

We just returned home Tuesday pm from our trip... dates Sept 23-29

Anyone at Beach Club for breakfast on Monday?  I saw matching adorable Vidas..

Also, forgive me for not speaking up at MK on Peter Pan ride, but the gal with baby and preschool girls looked DARLING in their CarlaC stripwork dresses with Minnie/Micky on their chest.  We were a few families in front of you in line that was moving quite fast (Sunday morning maybe??)

I didn't see as many customs as I thought I would.  I saw a few pillowcase dresses.  At DHS I saw a twirl skirt with a purple mickey bat on the chest...

Eventually I will post my daughter's stuff.  

Anyway, just wanted to mention how cute these little girls looked!!! :


----------



## Flea

Thank you for all the comments on my skirt (and on my firey redheaded wee monster) ...gives me warm fuzzies because DH just doesn't understand sewing...or clothes for that matter.




HeatherSue said:


>




WOW they are all gorgeous - I think I like the redondo/spiral dress one the best 



PrincessKell said:


> ok well I got half way done with my first tutu and so far so good. I need to cut more. I think I will finish it after Peach goes to her Grandma's. She is getting picked up after school.  I think with this one I might make a top to go with it Sleeping Beauty style! She will love it. Who knows maybe she will ended up using this one for a costume, but she really likes the idea of the fall ballerina with all her design ellements. haha
> 
> this is what it looks like so far.


Well done



TinkerbelleMom said:


> It looks really pretty.  I need to make one of these, how much cutting did it take to get 1/2way done?  I'll probably be lazy and buy the pre-cut stuff. Does anyone have any guesses how many rolls that will be?  ANd does Michaels carry that?  My Wallyworld killed the fabric dept too.



When I use the pre cut stuff I use about 1 and a half to 2 rolls (25yd long) but it would depend on waist size and length. The more you use the fuller they are 


Some of the tutus I've made are on my sorely neglected blog http://lostinstash.blogspot.com/2008/01/frou-frou-tutu-quick-tutorial.html One day I'll update it again hehe.


----------



## Jennia

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can I CASE this too???  What a great idea   Do you have batting in the inside to give it shape???



Thanks, go ahead! I didn't use batting, I had some leftover cotton type material that was sort of stiff so I used it as lining (so it's three pieces for each side). 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Those are super cute!!  I have never done a tutu before...I should try because my dd would love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Animal Kingdom dress and what a great idea to make a stroller pocket!
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong!  I am determined and I am going to get it! LOL  I just hope that I won't wreck too many t-shirts along the way, especially for my ds since I don't have a big stash of t-shirts in his size.



Thanks! 



PrincessKell said:


> Too cute! I love the stroller pocket too! that is a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> cute! sometimes a break is needed with all that fluff.



Thank you! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> So cute!  I love the Mickeys with that green & that stroller pocket is a great idea.



Thank you! That's one of the first things I've made for dd that she didn't want to take off. 



PrincessKell said:


> ok well I got half way done with my first tutu and so far so good. I need to cut more. I think I will finish it after Peach goes to her Grandma's. She is getting picked up after school.  I think with this one I might make a top to go with it Sleeping Beauty style! She will love it. Who knows maybe she will ended up using this one for a costume, but she really likes the idea of the fall ballerina with all her design ellements. haha
> 
> this is what it looks like so far.



I think it's adorable!


----------



## PrincessKell

rie'smom said:


> I have a terrible habit of not noticing prices, however, when I go there a bit later today to buy some, I'll be sure to notice and then I'll post. Also crafts stores sometimes sell tulle by the roll.
> 
> Do you cut the elastic the same size as the waist measurement? Thanks!



I did. I just wrapped it around Peach's waist and cut there. so its about an inch shorter than what her normal measurement is, so it actually will stay in place. 

I also doubled up the colors to make it fluffier. So I used two strips per knot.


----------



## Adi12982

snubie said:


> Heather may have been thinking about me when she said Megan.  We are naming our little girl due next month Megan.  Yikes, that is the first time I realized Megan is due NEXT month.  Where did the last 32 weeks go?



Two new babies in two months   Mine is due this month   I'm hoping that the full moon works its magic on me (it is Sunday - I've heard there is a labor arch both before and after - we'll see, lol).  But she could technically come as late as Oct 30th (42 weeks  but I am really hoping not that late!!)


----------



## Adi12982

mickimousemama said:


> I knew I had just seen this and was searching for it for you   Check out the blog  http://disboutique.blogspot.com/ scroll down a bit but it IS there   Good Luck!





jessica52877 said:


> I know Carla said to DOWNSIZE the childrens version vs upsizing the doll. I want to say 5% (just trying to remember). Hopefully someone can confirm or deny!
> 
> We are off to the world shortly! Either tomorrow sometime or Saturday! If you see me say hello! I would post all my wonderful creations but I didn't make anything new! No time! So we'll be wearing them for a 2nd time!





NaeNae said:


> Here is what I printed out from Carla's post:
> "I based the newborn size 0 on a chest measurement of 18".
> So it seem like (at least for the tiny sizes) the general rule of thumb is"
> shrinking 1 size - scaling set to 95%
> shrinking 2 sizes - scaling set to 91%
> shrinking 3 sizes - scaling set to 86%"
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks everyone!!  I really appreciate it. . .  I have a few things to get done and I'm afraid I won't before the baby decides to come (DH keeps telling her - he'll see her today  ) 

One more question though - when it says to scale down one size is that from a size 6 mo to 0 or is that from a 1 to a 0??  THANKS!!  

Anyone know


----------



## Sapper383

Hi Guys

Just returned today from our 14 night trip, we had such a great time!! I would just like to say a big thank you to everyone because I was sooo pleased that I made a few customs, the character interaction that my daughter and son got as a result was fab!!!

This is the Little Einstines dress I made for Moli and I made Ieuan a matching tee for our breakfast at the Hollywood and Vine. When we got on the bus in the morning everyone was saying what a cute dress and asking if I made it. During breakfast lots of the staff came up to say what a lovely dress. Moli loved all the attention and the characters kept making her twirl around in it.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






This is us as dalmations at MNSSHP






[/IMG]

This is us with Cruella, she was fab. During the parade she came right up to us and started telling everyone she saw dogs and she wants them. Also when we had our photo with her she told thanked the Character Handler for bringing her dogs and that she would keep Patch as he has always been her favourite.






I'll post more when I finish uploading the photos


----------



## PrincessKell

Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just returned today from our 14 night trip, we had such a great time!! I would just like to say a big thank you to everyone because I was sooo pleased that I made a few customs, the character interaction that my daughter and son got as a result was fab!!!
> 
> This is the Little Einstines dress I made for Moli and I made Ieuan a matching tee for our breakfast at the Hollywood and Vine. When we got on the bus in the morning everyone was saying what a cute dress and asking if I made it. During breakfast lots of the staff came up to say what a lovely dress. Moli loved all the attention and the characters kept making her twirl around in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is us as dalmations at MNSSHP
> 
> 
> This is us with Cruella, she was fab. During the parade she came right up to us and started telling everyone she saw dogs and she wants them. Also when we had our photo with her she told thanked the Character Handler for bringing her dogs and that she would keep Patch as he has always been her favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more when I finish uploading the photos



how cute! I love that picture with Cruella. Fab! You have a beautiful family.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

PrincessKell said:


> ok well I got half way done with my first tutu and so far so good. I need to cut more. I think I will finish it after Peach goes to her Grandma's. She is getting picked up after school.  I think with this one I might make a top to go with it Sleeping Beauty style! She will love it. Who knows maybe she will ended up using this one for a costume, but she really likes the idea of the fall ballerina with all her design ellements. haha
> 
> this is what it looks like so far.



That looks really pretty!  How much tulle do you need??  I think making a tutu is going on my way too long to-do list.



snubie said:


> I will often just rip out a side seam rather than fight with the shirt and the hoop.  It really is not a big deal to sew it back up when I am done.  I do not have a serge but I use the overcast stitch on my regular machine and have not had a problem yet.  I really hate fighting with my hoop and have very little patience with it.  How are you doing now?



I think it might be easier to rip out the seams.  I did get one design done on a T-shirt without ripping out the seams.  It took a lot of babysitting, and also worrying if my fingers will accidentally get in the way while trying to hold the shirt back!  I will take a pictures of it later...unfortunately, the design was embroidered on a little crooked despite my efforts to make sure the shirt was on straight!



Adi12982 said:


> Thanks everyone!!  I really appreciate it. . .  I have a few things to get done and I'm afraid I won't before the baby decides to come (DH keeps telling her - he'll see her today  )



I remember with my dd..I had her past my due date..the very next day after my dh whispered to her.."We are ready for you now!!".   Goodluck!!


----------



## mirandag819

snubie said:


> I think Teresa recently posted her versions of the step-sisters.  I believe she modified the Precious Dress from Carla.



I most have missed that post... I'll have to see if I can find it. Anyone have any tips on how to get the sleeves puffier and make the.... oh phooey I can't think of the name of it... the small semi circle things at the hips.


----------



## Sapper383

Here are a few photos of our animal kingdom outfits. The Disney Photopass Photographer was realy nice and loved Moli's dress he also told us Daisy is only available from 12-12.30, that's why she's so hard to find. We headed over to camp Minnie Mickey at about 12, there was a sign for Mickey, Minnie and Goofy all with long lines. The last area had no sign up but I could see a Character Handler, we went along the path to have a look and there was Daisy with only two pleopl waiting for her...result...I don't think people realised she was there.






Minnie made such a fuss of Moli and actioned sewing to me, which I replied yes and then she clapped her hands and pointed to her nose for me to kiss her. We had such a fun time but held up the line for such a long time, I don't think the people waiting were very happy with us.















This is the back of Ieuans Tee


----------



## Sapper383

We had dinner with Chip N Dale at the Garden Grill. They stayed so long at our table and came back a number of times. They were great fun and took Moli and Ieuan by the hand and walked around with them. 

The Character Handler came to ask if she could get a photo of Moli's dress because Chip N Dale love it...........boy was I chuffed and Moli loved all the fuss yet again.


----------



## Colleen27

TinkerbelleMom said:


> It looks really pretty.  I need to make one of these, how much cutting did it take to get 1/2way done?  I'll probably be lazy and buy the pre-cut stuff. Does anyone have any guesses how many rolls that will be?  ANd does Michaels carry that?  My Wallyworld killed the fabric dept too.



The tute I read said 3 25-yard rolls for little girls sizes, but I haven't tried that yet. 

I couldn't find rolls at Michael's, Joanns, or the local independent craft place, so I used flat and I can tell you this much... 9 yards is WAY more than you need for two Tink tutus,one in a 12mo size and the other an 8.  I used just shy of 6 yards for a mid-calf length size 8 Aurora tutu, and about 2.5 yards for an ankle length size 12mo Belle tutu. I didn't take the shorter length for the Tink tutu into account, though, so adding the two together got me a TON of extra neon green tulle.


----------



## Stephres

snubie said:


> Heather may have been thinking about me when she said Megan.  We are naming our little girl due next month Megan.  Yikes, that is the first time I realized Megan is due NEXT month.  Where did the last 32 weeks go?



I saw that and almost corrected her and then I thought, are there two Megan babies coming? I do have an interest in incoming Megan Graces!


----------



## busy mommy

I haven't been able to keep up with the thread this week, but the few trip pictures I saw is making me wish our trip would hurry up and get here.  Abbie is still sick.  Her cough sounds terrible and she still has fever.  The doctor wants to see her in the morning if she hasn't improved.  Looks like we may be spending our Saturday morning at the doctor's office.  
I haven't mailed my big give yet.  But it is packed and ready.  I will get to the post office Monday morning.  I will post over on the big give boards once it is mailed.  
I hope to go back and look at everyone's creations soon, before too much is posted.


----------



## emcreative

I'm so far behind.  We had SUCH a crazy week. I did skim and saw some AWESOME Stuff!

Adi, Isabel is going to make an adorable little princess.

HeatherSue, I can't believe your trip is already almost here.  ACK!  Where did the time go?  Your stuff looks great!

Loved the Disney villians set!

And there were about 100 more, lol.

The highlights of the week were working on a project for Crystal (Is it wrong I like taking pictures of the outfits more than sewing them?  I should lend myself out or something!) and going to see Disney on Ice for Hannah's day out.

I'm not sure what to do to share the pics/videos of the trip day...any suggestions?


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Adi, Isabel is going to make an adorable little princess.



Thanks Marah!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Thanks for all the nice comments on my Villains set!  The dark fabric on it is a corduroy and it is sooooo soft!



mirandag819 said:


> I most have missed that post... I'll have to see if I can find it. Anyone have any tips on how to get the sleeves puffier and make the.... oh phooey I can't think of the name of it... the small semi circle things at the hips.




Miranda - I think TJ made her sleeves poufier.  Maybe just make them wider and gather them more.  Check out CarlaC's blog.  She recently made a doll cinderella dress and the directions for the pepulum can be used for the Steps dresses too.

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/


----------



## Granna4679

Sapper383 said:


> We had dinner with Chip N Dale at the Garden Grill. They stayed so long at our table and came back a number of times. They were great fun and took Moli and Ieuan by the hand and walked around with them.
> 
> The Character Handler came to ask if she could get a photo of Moli's dress because Chip N Dale love it...........boy was I chuffed and Moli loved all the fuss yet again.



Do you mind me asking where you got the chip and dale fabric?  Super cute.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Love the Chipmunks fabric!

Okay, so it's been asked before, and I didn't pay attention,because i didnt think I was in the market..... but my husband asked what kind of embroidery machine I might be interested in....

What is everyone's recommendation? I would probably want a machine that falls in the middle of the spectrum, not high end (like a Viking Diamond) and not bottom of the barrel (causing me to wish I'd bought more of a machine 6 months after I have it)


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Wow!  AMazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My DD has all of a sudden decided that she wants to be Disney's Little Bo Peep for Halloween.  I know some of you have made that costume before.  *Can you please post a picture of it and tell me what pattern you used*?  I need to get started!  Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> My DD has all of a sudden decided that she wants to be Disney's Little Bo Peep for Halloween.  I know some of you have made that costume before.  *Can you please post a picture of it and tell me what pattern you used*?  I need to get started!  Thanks for any help you can give!



Olivia was Bo Peep from Toy Story last year.





















Her lovely Auntie made it for her so I will have her post pattern information.


----------



## Shannalee724

I am making this a little bigger so it won't be lost again, because I still need help with the ruffle.  I guess I have put it off long enough with the excuse that I was waiting for an answer here.   Thank you sooooo much in advance!  You all have practically taught me how to sew 

Please anyone, I would really appreciate your help.  I am trying to make a european style ruffle (at least that is what it is called in the patchwork twirl pattern)  I would like it on the bottom of my simply sweet.  I understand the basics of how to make it, but not sure how you finish the end.  

Also, what is the best way to gather it??  My ruffler foot is not working on it.  It gets REALLY tangled and messy when I try.  Not sure why really.  

How does the twin needle work?  Could I use it to run two rows with the tension method??  That is the problem I have run into with using that method, I have to run two sets of stitches on either side of the middle seam and it has proven to be a little difficult.  Again, any help is appreciated!!  I would love to know how you all do this type of ruffle.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Shannalee724 said:


> I am making this a little bigger so it won't be lost again, because I still need help with the ruffle.  I guess I have put it off long enough with the excuse that I was waiting for an answer here.   Thank you sooooo much in advance!  You all have practically taught me how to sew
> 
> Please anyone, I would really appreciate your help.  I am trying to make a european style ruffle (at least that is what it is called in the patchwork twirl pattern)  I would like it on the bottom of my simply sweet.  I understand the basics of how to make it, but not sure how you finish the end.
> 
> Also, what is the best way to gather it??  My ruffler foot is not working on it.  It gets REALLY tangled and messy when I try.  Not sure why really.
> 
> How does the twin needle work?  Could I use it to run two rows with the tension method??  That is the problem I have run into with using that method, I have to run two sets of stitches on either side of the middle seam and it has proven to be a little difficult.  Again, any help is appreciated!!  I would love to know how you all do this type of ruffle.



I've never heard of a european ruffle. I tried to do a search, but I didn't get any information on what one is. Do you have a picture? Or what the direction say?  I know my ruffler has issues when I have to use a folded fabric. It doesn't feed it correctly. Is this what is happening? Have you tried to use a sturdier thread? Like carpet thread? I use that sometimes. Others here like to use floss.


----------



## kidneygirl

I am LOVING all of the customs that have been posted recently.  It's got me rethinking some of the outfits I have for my DD and I've started making a new dress for her. 

And I know all of the adoptive parents can appreciate this...we are officially out of the legal risk period for our DS!!!  (he's 9 months old and his birthfather refused to sign the adoption paperwork so his TPR hearing was finally this week)  Normally, our state doesn't have adoptive families go to court to finalize (we just get a letter in the mail).  BUT, our agency asked if we wanted to participate in our county's celebration for National Adoption Month so we get to go to the courthouse and have the judge hand us the adoption decree!!  I guess it's going to be a big deal with city/county officials there as well as the media.  So, we'll be finalizing his adoption on November 21st, 2 weeks before our Disney trip.


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> I wasn't able to convince the kids to put on a fashion show for me last night, so here are our outfits laying all sad-like on the floor. I made myself a whole bunch of shirts so I match the kids.  It'll be fun!
> 
> Here's a tip for all of you that tend to put stains on your shirts, like I do.  I used stained shirts that I'd only wore a few times and just covered up the stains with an applique!  It worked out great since I'll probably only wear most of these shirts at Disney and I didn't want to spend any money on them.
> 
> Okay, be prepared for mucho pictures!  All of the appliques are designs I digitized.
> 
> We are going to wear these matching POP shirts on our traveling day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Tessa will wear this dress that I bought from Tom at Boma's.  I planned on her wearing it at AK, but she REALLY wanted a Baby Simba dress for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day, we'll be at MK all day.  We'll eat at Crystal Palace, but I'm Dissing Pooh again, in favor of Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we'll be going to Ohana's and DTD.  We'll probably wear these all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the picture of the back, but they say all say "ohana" on the back with a Mickey head for the "o".
> 
> Next, we'll be going to AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day will be HS. I'm not sure what we'll all wear, but Tessa will probably wear this dress that Steph made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we'll wear these outfits for Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning will be 1900 Park Fare breakfast and then MK for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  We'll probaby wear "regular" clothes for the airplane home.
> 
> ETA: OOPS!!! I forgot that the kids will wear their Aladdin/Jasmine outfits for Epcot on Thursday.



Those are fantastic!  Where'd you get the mickey fabric for CM's?



xdanielleax said:


> I had a question for you ladies.  I know a lot of you have done BBB.  I was thinking of taking Violette to do it this year since she is 3.  But, I wanted to know if I bought the $49.95 package, would her pictures be taken on the backdrop for photopass?  Or do you have to pay $189 to get pics done?  Thanks


You don't need to buy the big package for pics; you just go to the main st. exposition center (where the camera stuff is) and that;s where the backdrop is.  You can have the pics added onto your photopass CD.


EnchantedPrincess said:


> Questions for those who does machine embroidery t-shirts.  I am trying to do one for my ds and my dd (size 4 and 5/6) and the design is 5x7.  Is it not possible at all to not have to take out the side seams?  How hard would it be to take out the seams and sew it back after?
> 
> This may sound like a stupid question but...If I am going to do the machine applique on a separate fabric and then sew it onto the t-shirt (so I don't have to take the seams out), do I just sew straight stitch around the edges or do I use satin stitch around the edges, or do I just use Heat and Bond Ultra to hold it?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I don't know how to explain this well, but I use a grid to mark where I want the hoop positioned, then turn the shirt inside out with the back on top.  I put the bottom of the hoop under neath where I want it, then slide the top of the hoop in the middle of the shirt so it's above the right side of the front.  I match up my cross lines, and set the shirt into the hoop (I attach the stabilizer before I turn it inside out).  I find it's a lot easier to keep the rest of the shirt out of the way this way, and most of my shirts are between 4T and 7.  If I applique something already on cotton, I put heatnbond light on the back of the cotton w/ the applique, then fuse it where I want it on the t-shirt, then satin stitch around everything.


anggye said:


> I wish life would slow down!! We moved into the new house, I'm really tired of living with boxes. My SIL is being transferred to Baylor to be examined to see if she's a candidate for a liver transplant. I got this horrible cold and 2 of my kiddos got it We leave in less than a week and I still have to finish customs. I haven't touched my machine since last week and I only made some curtains for the dining room window. I need to pull myself together and get busy
> I love all the things posted recently. That villain outfit is gorgeous!! I WANT a shirt like that for me, but I have to finish my kids outfits, moms always come last


I'll be praying for your SIL and your kiddos.


Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just returned today from our 14 night trip, we had such a great time!! I would just like to say a big thank you to everyone because I was sooo pleased that I made a few customs, the character interaction that my daughter and son got as a result was fab!!!
> 
> This is the Little Einstines dress I made for Moli and I made Ieuan a matching tee for our breakfast at the Hollywood and Vine. When we got on the bus in the morning everyone was saying what a cute dress and asking if I made it. During breakfast lots of the staff came up to say what a lovely dress. Moli loved all the attention and the characters kept making her twirl around in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is us as dalmations at MNSSHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is us with Cruella, she was fab. During the parade she came right up to us and started telling everyone she saw dogs and she wants them. Also when we had our photo with her she told thanked the Character Handler for bringing her dogs and that she would keep Patch as he has always been her favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more when I finish uploading the photos





Sapper383 said:


> Here are a few photos of our animal kingdom outfits. The Disney Photopass Photographer was realy nice and loved Moli's dress he also told us Daisy is only available from 12-12.30, that's why she's so hard to find. We headed over to camp Minnie Mickey at about 12, there was a sign for Mickey, Minnie and Goofy all with long lines. The last area had no sign up but I could see a Character Handler, we went along the path to have a look and there was Daisy with only two pleopl waiting for her...result...I don't think people realised she was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie made such a fuss of Moli and actioned sewing to me, which I replied yes and then she clapped her hands and pointed to her nose for me to kiss her. We had such a fun time but held up the line for such a long time, I don't think the people waiting were very happy with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of Ieuans Tee


It sounds like y'all had an awesome trip!  Love the customs!!


Shannalee724 said:


> I am making this a little bigger so it won't be lost again, because I still need help with the ruffle.  I guess I have put it off long enough with the excuse that I was waiting for an answer here.   Thank you sooooo much in advance!  You all have practically taught me how to sew
> 
> Please anyone, I would really appreciate your help.  I am trying to make a european style ruffle (at least that is what it is called in the patchwork twirl pattern)  I would like it on the bottom of my simply sweet.  I understand the basics of how to make it, but not sure how you finish the end.
> 
> Also, what is the best way to gather it??  My ruffler foot is not working on it.  It gets REALLY tangled and messy when I try.  Not sure why really.
> 
> How does the twin needle work?  Could I use it to run two rows with the tension method??  That is the problem I have run into with using that method, I have to run two sets of stitches on either side of the middle seam and it has proven to be a little difficult.  Again, any help is appreciated!!  I would love to know how you all do this type of ruffle.


I don't know the "right" way, but I use my serger first to do a rolled hem on both sides and then run it through my ruffler, but I put a little bit ahead of the ruffler first so the chain stitch doesn't get caught.  then I ruffle as usual but stop before the end.  I have so far been able to put both ends into a seam, so I didn't have to worry about it, but I would think you could just fold it over and stitch it down.  I know stephres has a different way of doing it in her Vida tute- it's in the bookmarks.



kidneygirl said:


> I am LOVING all of the customs that have been posted recently.  It's got me rethinking some of the outfits I have for my DD and I've started making a new dress for her.
> 
> And I know all of the adoptive parents can appreciate this...we are officially out of the legal risk period for our DS!!!  (he's 9 months old and his birthfather refused to sign the adoption paperwork so his TPR hearing was finally this week)  Normally, our state doesn't have adoptive families go to court to finalize (we just get a letter in the mail).  BUT, our agency asked if we wanted to participate in our county's celebration for National Adoption Month so we get to go to the courthouse and have the judge hand us the adoption decree!!  I guess it's going to be a big deal with city/county officials there as well as the media.  So, we'll be finalizing his adoption on November 21st, 2 weeks before our Disney trip.



Congrats!!!  That is awesome news!


----------



## snubie

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I think it might be easier to rip out the seams.  I did get one design done on a T-shirt without ripping out the seams.  It took a lot of babysitting, and also worrying if my fingers will accidentally get in the way while trying to hold the shirt back!  I will take a pictures of it later...unfortunately, the design was embroidered on a little crooked despite my efforts to make sure the shirt was on straight!



It drives me bonkers when I hoop a shirt and have the design come out crooked.  I do use a wash away marker to make where I want the center of the design and the horizontal and vertical "grain" of the shirt to try and avoid the crookedness.  I have much better luck when I rip the side seam out.  I know many seamstresses would look down on this but I am not selling these shirts, they are for friends and family, so I don't feel too bad about it.



Stephres said:


> I saw that and almost corrected her and then I thought, are there two Megan babies coming? I do have an interest in incoming Megan Graces!


Megan Graces of the world unite.  The next time we get to Disney maybe your Megan Grace can meet up with our Megan Grace.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Love the Chipmunks fabric!
> 
> Okay, so it's been asked before, and I didn't pay attention,because i didn't think I was in the market..... but my husband asked what kind of embroidery machine I might be interested in....
> 
> What is everyone's recommendation? I would probably want a machine that falls in the middle of the spectrum, not high end (like a Viking Diamond) and not bottom of the barrel (causing me to wish I'd bought more of a machine 6 months after I have it)


I like my Brother PE 700II.  You want something with a 5X7 hoop if you can afford it.



Shannalee724 said:


> I am making this a little bigger so it won't be lost again, because I still need help with the ruffle.  I guess I have put it off long enough with the excuse that I was waiting for an answer here.   Thank you sooooo much in advance!  You all have practically taught me how to sew
> 
> Please anyone, I would really appreciate your help.  I am trying to make a european style ruffle (at least that is what it is called in the patchwork twirl pattern)  I would like it on the bottom of my simply sweet.  I understand the basics of how to make it, but not sure how you finish the end.
> 
> Also, what is the best way to gather it??  My ruffler foot is not working on it.  It gets REALLY tangled and messy when I try.  Not sure why really.
> 
> How does the twin needle work?  Could I use it to run two rows with the tension method??  That is the problem I have run into with using that method, I have to run two sets of stitches on either side of the middle seam and it has proven to be a little difficult.  Again, any help is appreciated!!  I would love to know how you all do this type of ruffle.


I cut the fabric in 4 inch strips, sew right sides together and turn right side out to make a tube.  I have not had luck using my ruffler with this so I just hand gather with two rows of basting stitches running down the middle of the tube.  I would just catch the ends on the side seams.



kidneygirl said:


> I am LOVING all of the customs that have been posted recently.  It's got me rethinking some of the outfits I have for my DD and I've started making a new dress for her.
> 
> And I know all of the adoptive parents can appreciate this...we are officially out of the legal risk period for our DS!!!  (he's 9 months old and his birthfather refused to sign the adoption paperwork so his TPR hearing was finally this week)  Normally, our state doesn't have adoptive families go to court to finalize (we just get a letter in the mail).  BUT, our agency asked if we wanted to participate in our county's celebration for National Adoption Month so we get to go to the courthouse and have the judge hand us the adoption decree!!  I guess it's going to be a big deal with city/county officials there as well as the media.  So, we'll be finalizing his adoption on November 21st, 2 weeks before our Disney trip.



CONGRATS!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Hi Everyone! I haven't been on in a while and I haven't been sewing in a while either. But today I will be sewing on my first applique scrub top! Hopefully I will have pics in a little bit.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm not an adoptive mom, but I am a mom who's very happy for you!!!  Guess when you go to WDW and they ask what you're celebrating, you have a great answer!!!


kidneygirl said:


> I am LOVING all of the customs that have been posted recently.  It's got me rethinking some of the outfits I have for my DD and I've started making a new dress for her.
> 
> And I know all of the adoptive parents can appreciate this...we are officially out of the legal risk period for our DS!!!  (he's 9 months old and his birthfather refused to sign the adoption paperwork so his TPR hearing was finally this week)  Normally, our state doesn't have adoptive families go to court to finalize (we just get a letter in the mail).  BUT, our agency asked if we wanted to participate in our county's celebration for National Adoption Month so we get to go to the courthouse and have the judge hand us the adoption decree!!  I guess it's going to be a big deal with city/county officials there as well as the media.  So, we'll be finalizing his adoption on November 21st, 2 weeks before our Disney trip.


----------



## Shannalee724

SallyfromDE said:


> I've never heard of a european ruffle. I tried to do a search, but I didn't get any information on what one is. Do you have a picture? Or what the direction say?  I know my ruffler has issues when I have to use a folded fabric. It doesn't feed it correctly. Is this what is happening? Have you tried to use a sturdier thread? Like carpet thread? I use that sometimes. Others here like to use floss.





ireland_nicole said:


> I don't know the "right" way, but I use my serger first to do a rolled hem on both sides and then run it through my ruffler, but I put a little bit ahead of the ruffler first so the chain stitch doesn't get caught.  then I ruffle as usual but stop before the end.  I have so far been able to put both ends into a seam, so I didn't have to worry about it, but I would think you could just fold it over and stitch it down.  I know stephres has a different way of doing it in her Vida tute- it's in the bookmarks.





snubie said:


> I cut the fabric in 4 inch strips, sew right sides together and turn right side out to make a tube.  I have not had luck using my ruffler with this so I just hand gather with two rows of basting stitches running down the middle of the tube.  I would just catch the ends on the side seams.



Thank you all!  That was exactly the problem I was having with the ruffler foot.  Ok, at least I know I am not doing anything wrong.

Sally here is a pic of what I was talking about.  It is gathered in the center of the tube.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Shannalee724 said:


> Thank you all!  That was exactly the problem I was having with the ruffler foot.  Ok, at least I know I am not doing anything wrong.
> 
> Sally here is a pic of what I was talking about.  It is gathered in the center of the tube.



Hey those are my girls!~! I made the tubes and basically hand gathered them - I couldn't get my ruffler foot or serger's rolled hem to cooperate. Hope you are doing well with them.
Carol


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Help! I need help - I am putting the Mickey Ghost on the scrub top and my thread is somehow getting caught in a loop of the bobbin thread  - sometimes it is I guess breaking and getting caught back in the bobin half of the stitch. Wait let me see if I can take a picture. Ok her is a picture of what is happening.





I don't know how to fix this. This is what I am working on.


----------



## angel23321

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Hey those are my girls!~! I made the tubes and basically hand gathered them - I couldn't get my ruffler foot or serger's rolled hem to cooperate. Hope you are doing well with them.
> Carol



HELP!! How did you do the raised part of the peek a boo skirt???  That's the picture I was looking for!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

i used a piece of elastic - cut it how long you want the peek a boo part to be and stretch it the length of the skirt - straight stitch it in place


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

here is a better pic of Joci's dress if anyone wanted ref.













Hope they help the girls really liked this dress and I think I may make more skirts like this. I am going to start putting some on ebay to raise money for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year. unfortuanately I am $700 short of being able to walk this year. I can afford to donate that much myself just so I can walk in 2 weeks but the whole point is raising money to find a cure and to raise awareness to early detection. So if you haven't yet got get your yearly mammogram! ( ok I am off the soapbox for now.)


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

poohnpigletCA said:


> Olivia was Bo Peep from Toy Story last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her lovely Auntie made it for her so I will have her post pattern information.



This is really cute!  I would love to know what patterns she used!  I know more of you have made little bo peep costumes.  Please help me out!!!!  Pics please as well as what pattern you used!


----------



## h518may

kidneygirl said:


> I am LOVING all of the customs that have been posted recently.  It's got me rethinking some of the outfits I have for my DD and I've started making a new dress for her.
> 
> And I know all of the adoptive parents can appreciate this...we are officially out of the legal risk period for our DS!!!  (he's 9 months old and his birthfather refused to sign the adoption paperwork so his TPR hearing was finally this week)  Normally, our state doesn't have adoptive families go to court to finalize (we just get a letter in the mail).  BUT, our agency asked if we wanted to participate in our county's celebration for National Adoption Month so we get to go to the courthouse and have the judge hand us the adoption decree!!  I guess it's going to be a big deal with city/county officials there as well as the media.  So, we'll be finalizing his adoption on November 21st, 2 weeks before our Disney trip.




Congratulations!!!  I know how wonderful it feels to finalize the adoption, both of my children are adopted.  By being in court you should get some nice pictures with the judge that finalizes.  In my state it is required to go to court to finalize, but the judges all say that adoptions are the best thing they do.



I have finished my Halloween outfit for Ash.





And since you can't see the shorts in the first picture.


----------



## tricia

Well, my WDW vacation is over.  But I am finally back into areas of free internet.  Not home yet, so I haven't gone over the entire thread yet, although I do see that it has not been overly chatty since I left.  Must be because of all of us travelling this month.

We had a good trip.  Saw a few customs, but none that I thought were from any of you guys, so I didn't approach.

Tyler wore the POTC bowling shirt that I made for him and got picked as the first one by Jack Sparrow, Jack paraded him around and made him show off the shirt.  Then the others got to fight Mac, and Ty got to fight Jack himself.  He was really happy with that.  

I will catch up tomorrow and then try to post a few pics of the trip.


----------



## VBAndrea

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Help! I need help - I am putting the Mickey Ghost on the scrub top and my thread is somehow getting caught in a loop of the bobbin thread  - sometimes it is I guess breaking and getting caught back in the bobin half of the stitch. Wait let me see if I can take a picture. Ok her is a picture of what is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to fix this. This is what I am working on.



I have that same machine and I don't think I get the exact problem, but frequently I get an extra mysterious thread caught up in the bobbin area (it's like two threads are being fed from the bobbin).

What I do is remove the bobbin cover plate, clean out all the lint under there, clean it again, and again b/c I always seem to find more.  I remove the piece the bobbin holder piece as well (it comes right out and instructions are in the manual).  Make sure that is really clean and then put a little oil in there before putting the bobbin holder back in place.  And for good measure, change your needle as well.  Meticulously cleaning under the plate and changing the needle always seem to cure it for me.  I hope that will help you out b/c the scrub top looks adorable.  

And sorry for my terminology, I really just began to get into sewing last month so I'm clueless on the proper names for everything.


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> the vida (only my second, but gosh, this pattern is totally addictive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, the half moon handbag and free reversible headband from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from Timeless Treasures apple line.



Great stuff.  Love the fabrics.



Tykatmadismomma said:


>



Yes, it looks like a bow, but it is still really cute.



jham said:


>



ever purrrty



Tykatmadismomma said:


>



Cute, of course she has he cutest clothes.  You have made some awesome stuff.



teresajoy said:


> With a petti in a tree
> ----------------------------------
> She's trying to smile like Anastasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Saaaaawyer, I'm coming back to you Saaaaaaawyer!!!!!!!!!!



Awesome job, and cute video.  I would feel sorry for Sawyer, but I have 3 little brothers and plenty of male cousins and would do the same to them if I were her.



busy mommy said:


>



Very cute Nemo, love the colours.



danicaw said:


> !



Very cute.  Nice spring like colours.



danicaw said:


> I forgot to ask.....
> I have lots of scraps left from the dress and bow and want to make DD a matching purse. Any suggestions for patterns.... something kids size is what I am looking for.
> And of course now that she is changed etc, I remember I wanted to try the dress with the pettiskirt under it. Oh, well. Next time



I have the Avilo Tote Pattern and you can make it in about any size, from purse for a little one to a large handbag.  Makes up very easy and looks good in all sizes.


----------



## Shannalee724

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> here is a better pic of Joci's dress if anyone wanted ref.



OH CAROL!!  Thank you sooo much!!!  These are some of my absolute favorites and I am modeling Kaedyn's dress after this one.  I haven't decided dress or top, but I am using the simply sweet regular bodice.  I just had to have the same set of colors and ruffles.  I  LOVED this!!

Do you gather both skirts at the same time? And attach them to the bodice together?



h518may said:


> I have finished my Halloween outfit for Ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since you can't see the shorts in the first picture.




So cute!


----------



## Shannalee724

VBAndrea said:


> I have that same machine and I don't think I get the exact problem, but frequently I get an extra mysterious thread caught up in the bobbin area (it's like two threads are being fed from the bobbin).
> 
> What I do is remove the bobbin cover plate, clean out all the lint under there, clean it again, and again b/c I always seem to find more.  I remove the piece the bobbin holder piece as well (it comes right out and instructions are in the manual).  Make sure that is really clean and then put a little oil in there before putting the bobbin holder back in place.  And for good measure, change your needle as well.  Meticulously cleaning under the plate and changing the needle always seem to cure it for me.  I hope that will help you out b/c the scrub top looks adorable.



Same here.  That is the machine I had prior to my Innovis 900D.  That would happen after a little while and I would need to take everything apart, clean it up rethread and go.  Sometimes I had to rewind a new bobbin too.

Good luck!!!  It looks sooo cute!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Shannalee724 said:


> Thank you all!  That was exactly the problem I was having with the ruffler foot.  Ok, at least I know I am not doing anything wrong.
> 
> Sally here is a pic of what I was talking about.  It is gathered in the center of the tube.



Okay, I know what your talking about. It's basically a tube, right? You'll probaly have to do that by hand. Use some strong thread like carpet thread, so it won't break on you while you pull the bobbin thread. You might be okay only do the one row. 

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## birdie757

mirandag819 said:


> I most have missed that post... I'll have to see if I can find it. Anyone have any tips on how to get the sleeves puffier and make the.... oh phooey I can't think of the name of it... the small semi circle things at the hips.



To make a sleeve puffier you trace the original sleeve on tissue paper.  Then you make vertical and horizontal line through the center of the sleeve.  You then cut the center vertical line from the top (the cap) down until you are 1/4 an inch from the bottom (cuff area).  Lay the sleeve onto another piece of paper and spread out the cut to form a "v".  You then retrace the top connecting the original cap with the added section from the "v" and draw a new straight line at the bottom.  

My directions (from Kwik Sew's book "Sewing for Toddlers") are for turning a flat sleeve into a puff sleeve and they recommend opening the V 3 1/2 inches.  I am not sure how much you would need to open the V if you are working with an already puffed sleeve wanting to make it puffier.  If this isn't clear let me know and I can post pics of the process.


----------



## tricia

NaeNae said:


> I finally finished DGD5's Halloween outfit.  I had the pants made and she asked for the rick rack to be added.  I showed them to her today and she said "you put my stripes on".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: She picked the big polka dot material to go with the candy corn.



Very cute.  She will love it all the more since she picked the fabric




emcreative said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hannah's having a rough night so just a fly-by post.  I loved the stuff posted today!
> 
> We did sneak off to the movies (Hannah got sick on the way home) and Lizzie finally got to see Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.  I also thought I'd post the ONLY shirt Igor ever made correctly...he's been sent back on exchange, it appears he was a DUD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Enabler Alert***
> 
> The Puddle Jumper site as a ton of Sandals on sale!  If you feel confident picking up for next summer (especially for a disney trip) they are a great deal!



Glad he sewed at least one thing right.  Happy for you that you are getting a new machine.  And, I have to agree with Andrea in that you should really name it a female name so that it is not so cranky.




jeniamt said:


>



Awesome.  I have sons, so it always amazes me how girls grow up, and never seem to grow out.  My boys have never been like that.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My youngest just started gymnastics and needed new leotards...all her dance ones from last year were boring black or had skirts attatched.  I found some fun lycra fabric and a Kwik Sew pattern, this took me less than an hour to make, including tracing the pattern and making a scrunchie to match.  My mom always made leos for my oldest, she said it was easy, but I never realized just how easy it was!  The pattern was the most expensive part, and the remaining fabric will make another leo and scrunchie set, one of my co-workers has a gym DD too, so now I've got a great gift for her upcoming birthday!



Very cute.  Awesome that you can make them yourself, should save a lot of money and get the colours that you want too.



ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but I thought I'd show y'all the cake my partner and I made for a halloween themed birthday yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made a doll outfit to go with the vida and peasant top; Caitie wanted me to post a pic of her w/ the doll:



Great cake, and cute outfits on Caitie and the doll.



revrob said:


> ]



Great job as usual.  I really like the fabric.




mickimousemama said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]



I really like everything, but especially love the Vida.

It looks even better in your later post with your daughter wearing it.  Great job on the applique.




NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully, the two pictures are of them being escorted by Chef Mickey to their seats after opening the restaurant, and them posing with Mickey just afterwards.  The photopass pictures are much better.  Can't wait for those to get here!
> 
> Nini



Woo hoo, you got pictures posted.  Awesome that they got to open chef mickey's .  They look really cute.


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> I wasn't able to convince the kids to put on a fashion show for me last night, so here are our outfits laying all sad-like on the floor. I made myself a whole bunch of shirts so I match the kids.  It'll be fun!
> 
> Here's a tip for all of you that tend to put stains on your shirts, like I do.  I used stained shirts that I'd only wore a few times and just covered up the stains with an applique!  It worked out great since I'll probably only wear most of these shirts at Disney and I didn't want to spend any money on them.
> 
> Okay, be prepared for mucho pictures!  All of the appliques are designs I digitized.
> 
> We are going to wear these matching POP shirts on our traveling day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Tessa will wear this dress that I bought from Tom at Boma's.  I planned on her wearing it at AK, but she REALLY wanted a Baby Simba dress for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day, we'll be at MK all day.  We'll eat at Crystal Palace, but I'm Dissing Pooh again, in favor of Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we'll be going to Ohana's and DTD.  We'll probably wear these all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the picture of the back, but they say all say "ohana" on the back with a Mickey head for the "o".
> 
> Next, we'll be going to AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, to 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day will be HS. I'm not sure what we'll all wear, but Tessa will probably wear this dress that Steph made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we'll wear these outfits for Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning will be 1900 Park Fare breakfast and then MK for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  We'll probaby wear "regular" clothes for the airplane home.
> 
> ETA: OOPS!!! I forgot that the kids will wear their Aladdin/Jasmine outfits for Epcot on Thursday.



Heather!!! Simply amazing!!! I love all of the outfits and matching tees! What great fun to have such amazing things to wear! You are so talented!!! I hope you have a wonderful trip and meet all of the dissers too! 


I am in the home stretch for my trip in 4 weeks! I have a bunch of tees and one Feliz to sew...its already appliqued. I am just finishing a surprise BBB dress for my 11 yr old. I will post pics tomorrow. Hopefully by next weekend, I can start organizing everything and figure out when we are wearing which outfits like you did Heather!!! Then there is the issue of packing! 

Oh and I am having croc issues. My youngest has three pairs but they are slightly small. I really need a pink and red pair and then I thought I could bring a pair of flops for around the house/pool. However, I dont want to spend a ton of money of course. So I am looking around for croc sales!!!!


----------



## Colleen27

Another tutu - Aurora for DD8:






I had to handle the overskirt differently for this one because DD8 was really bothered by the sparkle tulle on the waistband, so I sewed the overskirt in place and used trim to hide the stitching. It isn't nearly as crooked as it looks in this pic, but I couldn't get it to hang even!






Just one more to go now, a copy of my little Tink for my older DD.


----------



## Colleen27

HeatherSue said:


> Then, we'll wear these outfits for Chef Mickey's.



What pattern did you use for the pink & green top? I'm thinking something like this would be the perfect use of my swirly Mickey head fabric!


----------



## ireland_nicole

h518may said:


> Congratulations!!!  I know how wonderful it feels to finalize the adoption, both of my children are adopted.  By being in court you should get some nice pictures with the judge that finalizes.  In my state it is required to go to court to finalize, but the judges all say that adoptions are the best thing they do.
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished my Halloween outfit for Ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since you can't see the shorts in the first picture.


Cute!!


Colleen27 said:


> Another tutu - Aurora for DD8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to handle the overskirt differently for this one because DD8 was really bothered by the sparkle tulle on the waistband, so I sewed the overskirt in place and used trim to hide the stitching. It isn't nearly as crooked as it looks in this pic, but I couldn't get it to hang even!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more to go now, a copy of my little Tink for my older DD.



Love this!  The peplum is gorgeous!


----------



## tricia

h518may said:


> When I introduced myself I said I would post pictures soon.  Here are two dresses I have made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell that there is a couple of years between pictures.
> 
> Right now I am working on a summer top, and a Halloween jumper.  I also plan on making a pirate shirt and vest for our trip, not sure if it will be for me or DH.



Welcome, and great outfits.




LisaZoe said:


> As I was getting those photos uploaded, I saw these and realized I hadn't shared this set yet. I was asked to make a set for a little boy to match the Vida I made for his sister with Minnie and Daisy on the front and their backs on the back.



Glad I finally got to see this adult VIDA, cause the links were all broken in the previous posts.  Great job.  And I love the front and back appliques on the little boys outfit.



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Drizella dress today. She was happy with it, but said it needed a bustle! So, we put a petti under it with all the fluff pushed to the back instead!



That is so great.  The girls are going to get soooo much attention in those.



birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  Finally, here are my photos of my first three customs.



Awesome.  Butt ruffles always go over big on this board.



teresajoy said:


>



Great job, love the Lilo/Elvis combination.  Great idea.



fairygoodmother said:


> I absolutely fell in love with the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be worn with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "



Awesome dress, and I GOTTA get me one of them shirts.



Adi12982 said:


> Here is what I ended up making for the baby's Halloween costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the tulle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it a double layered skirt, so that if I used the mini-tulle skirt that it won't actually touch her skin
> 
> I also bought this, so she'll wear what I made at night and this during the day, lol:



She will be just gorgeous.  Good idea with the 2 layer skirt.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post another link in a minute with more pics- gotta upload them first



Love the dress.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> "



Such a great picture of the 4 of you.  Perfect smiles all around.  And we never get tired of seeing that gorgeous christening dress.  Just beautiful.



snubie said:


> Lauren will be going to the 101 Dalmatians musical  (http://www.the101dalmatiansmusical.com/broadway-show.html) later this winter with my parents.  I wanted to get a jump start on customs for Lauren for this winter because I am really not sure how much sewing I will get done after Thanksgiving.
> This is the Farbenmix Olivia underdress:
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machine embroidery design from stitchontime.com
> 
> 
> I also got a skirt done for her for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's twirl scallopini
> I have since added a white ribbon at the seam between the yoke and the scallops.  The ribbons is printed with "I believe" over and over in red and green.
> I need to make some sort of embroidered tshirt to match, just not sure what yet.




Very cute dress for dalmations.  And aren't you organized, getting stuff done for Christmas already.  You go girl.


----------



## Adi12982

tricia said:


> she will be just gorgeous.  Good idea with the 2 layer skirt.



thanks


----------



## emcreative

****FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO MAKE 18 inch DOLL CLOTHES****

(or those who got the patterns along with the kid-sized ones of CarlaC, and have been itching for a chance to try them.)

I found this really great project I thought I would pass along in case anyone is interested!

First, her original post on another board that got us talking:

_ I work at a community center in New York City that serves a neighborhood of African American and recent Latino immigrant families. Elmhurst & Corona, the two neighborhoods we serve, have the highest rate of lack of health insurance in the city. The kids we serve are from truly needy families.

The organization runs an after-school program for kids in grades K-5 that provides dinner- some of our kids only eat their schools' free lunch and breakfast and our organization's free dinner. Our organization also does a Christmas Day party. We serve Christmas Dinner and provide holiday gifts for the children, most of whom would not receive gifts otherwise.

There is a core group of six girls who I would love to give American girl dolls. They're all very into AG- we've read the books together. All of the girls are black, Latina, or both. Even if I can't give them dolls, I would love it if anyone could donate the Addy, Josefina, or Kaya toys from McDonald's. The girls were so excited to see their backgrounds reflected in toys.

I really want to give the girls dolls, mini dolls, books, etc. they love the ones I've brought in. Even if AG Playthings could come up with one doll, they could share it and play with it when they are at our after school program.

If anyone is interested in helping provide a Christmas for the kids at my organization, please me know!! I'd be happy to share our organization's name and website with you. Please help me give these kids a true Christmas! 
_

Now, I know most of us/our daughters are pretty attached to the dolls we have, and thankfully she does have some collectors talking of sending her some dolls/chipping in funds for them for the girls.  But, the dolls might be NAKED.  

We originally discussed matching girl/doll dresses but it would be hard for her to know the girls' sizes and if there will be enough dolls received for all 6 girls to have one, so now we're discussing making sure the dolls have clothing.  
SO, if any of you feel it in your hearts to take the time and some of your leftover material to make a doll dress for one of these deserving girls, here's the contact info:

Her email address is:
colette@elmcor.org

And the organization website is 
www.elmcor.org

She'll send along a physical address if you email.

Hope this touches someone's heart!


----------



## tricia

Miz Diz said:


> I made this for my dd's apple orchard field trip, which was today.  She got a lot of complements.  It's a Burda pattern.  My first time ever installing a zipper.
> 
> Darn if she didn't get a hole in it at the apple orchard.  It was close to the bottom, so I took needle and thread to close the hole, so it isn't that noticeable.



Cute outfit.  Too bad about the hole.  Bet no one will even notice it.



busy mommy said:


> I finally finished my first Big Give shirt.  Gray agreed to model for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who pray, please pray for Abbie.  She had the flu last week. She started running fever again today, so I took her back to the doctor.  She now has pneumonia.  The doctor was glad we caught it early.



Cute.  Love the spiderman fabric.



Colleen27 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tinkerbell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Great tutus



teresajoy said:


>



Awesome job.



2cutekidz said:


> I've had the clip art for this set since I made my Steps set.  The words on this are hand embroidered - I think that took longer than some of the actual appliques!!



Gorgeous.  I think your outfits are just getting better and better.



woodkins said:


> Chef Mickey tee and stripwork twirl:



Awesome outfits.  Sorry your stay at GF wasn't magical.



xdanielleax said:


> [



Great stuff.



xdanielleax said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made up that pose...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



More great princesses.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally made it to 10 posts so I can now post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Wendy so I put "Wendy the Pooh" (our nickname for her) on the back instead of Winnie the Pooh. I made these for my granddaughter for her first birthday last year.  We will actually be @ Disney this year for her birthday and she has many more outfits to wear.  I will post some of those after the trip.
> 
> 23 days until we leave!!



aww, ever cute.



Jennia said:


> ]



Adorable dress, and great idea with the stroller pocket.




Flea said:


> I took a break from sewing the pettiskirts this afternoon because my sewing machine is having a bit of a hissy fit (overworked probably as it's been in hibernation for a few months). So instead I whipped up a quick (30 min) skirt for Izzy on the overlocker/serger....it still needs topstitching but that can wait until my machine plays nice again...and till I get the pettiskirts finished. It was nice taking a break from the million metres of rufflefluff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is now I need to make a second one for Emily.
> 
> I think these skirts will be for our non disney day.....probably the day we spend in SantaMonica



Really cute.


----------



## Granna4679

I finished a few more outfits for our upcoming trip.  The minnie was my first.  She is going to wear this to Chef Mickey's on our first night.




And I made each of the girls a jacket (in case it is cooler @ night)...




And just for fun...I just made this for my 2 yr old granddaughters birthday pictures.




Hopefully I will get a few more uploaded before long and will post those.

You are all making such beautiful outfits.  I can't wait to get to Disney and hopefully will see some of you there.


----------



## Sapper383

Granna4679 said:


> Do you mind me asking where you got the chip and dale fabric?  Super cute.



I got it from the sight we are not supposed to mention. I Will try to PM you the details now.

Thanks


----------



## tricia

Sapper383 said:


> [/IMG]



Love all your outfits.  



h518may said:


> Congratulations!!!  I know how wonderful it feels to finalize the adoption, both of my children are adopted.  By being in court you should get some nice pictures with the judge that finalizes.  In my state it is required to go to court to finalize, but the judges all say that adoptions are the best thing they do.
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished my Halloween outfit for Ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since you can't see the shorts in the first picture.



Cute.



Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few more outfits for our upcoming trip.  The minnie was my first.  She is going to wear this to Chef Mickey's on our first night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made each of the girls a jacket (in case it is cooler @ night)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun...I just made this for my 2 yr old granddaughters birthday pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will get a few more uploaded before long and will post those.
> 
> You are all making such beautiful outfits.  I can't wait to get to Disney and hopefully will see some of you there.



Good job.

Heather, I don't see that I quoted you.  I meant to.  Great matching outfits for you and the kids.  You guys are going to look great.  I hope you have a good time.


Well.  I guess I managed to get all caught up tonight.  DH and Liam went to a hockey game and left Ty and I at the hotel.  He just finished watching Monsters vs. Aliens, so I caught up during that.  I will try to post pics later on this week.


----------



## karamat

Stephres said:


> I saw that and almost corrected her and then I thought, are there two Megan babies coming? I do have an interest in incoming Megan Graces!



I really wanted DD to be Megan Grace... we ended up with Megan Elizabeth.  I like Elizabeth, but I still have a soft spot for Grace.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

If you could choose between the 
Viking Designer I (with USB) or a BabyLock Ellure II
which would you do?

There is a shop near me that has hit hard times, she lost her license to sell, but still has some machines in her store. I will learn more about the Designer on Monday, I dont know if it is a floor model, or right out of the box and the BabyLock is available at another shop.

I don't know alot and my head is spinning with all the info.

I would love a Viking Designer SE since that's what I used for most of Hannah's gown and I had a chance to sew on it and liked it a lot, I could only afford a used one. I'm leary of buying on ebay, but it seems they are selling for high prices on there too.
One shop here has one for $2200, but that kinda out of my budget, not to mention I don't trust the shop. She told me thats what she got as a trade in and she just wants the same, but she told someone else I know who called about it that she got $2500. She was really negative. I called 2 other dealers but neither have a used SE.
The Designer I is selling for $800-$900
The babylock Ellure II is $1399

Feel free to PM me if you have in depth info for me


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few more outfits for our upcoming trip.  The minnie was my first.  She is going to wear this to Chef Mickey's on our first night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made each of the girls a jacket (in case it is cooler @ night)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun...I just made this for my 2 yr old granddaughters birthday pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will get a few more uploaded before long and will post those.
> 
> You are all making such beautiful outfits.  I can't wait to get to Disney and hopefully will see some of you there.



Oh gosh, those are so cute!  Love the jacket! And the birthday outfit with the bloomers is just adorable!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, this is what I was trying to achieve:





But I didn't want the bare midriff and I wanted something attached so that mom wouldn't have to be retying a sash all day.
This is how it ended up:





I used Carla's A-line and Easy-Fit pants and attached the chiffon to the shirt.
Just a couple of others to do and poohnpigletCA can pack!


----------



## angel23321

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> here is a better pic of Joci's dress if anyone wanted ref.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they help the girls really liked this dress and I think I may make more skirts like this. I am going to start putting some on ebay to raise money for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year. unfortuanately I am $700 short of being able to walk this year. I can afford to donate that much myself just so I can walk in 2 weeks but the whole point is raising money to find a cure and to raise awareness to early detection. So if you haven't yet got get your yearly mammogram! ( ok I am off the soapbox for now.)



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  I am almost done with one but may change the top part...it's going to be November when we go so I'm not sure if she'll be cold.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> ****FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO MAKE 18 inch DOLL CLOTHES****
> 
> (or those who got the patterns along with the kid-sized ones of CarlaC, and have been itching for a chance to try them.)
> 
> I found this really great project I thought I would pass along in case anyone is interested!
> 
> First, her original post on another board that got us talking:
> 
> _ I work at a community center in New York City that serves a neighborhood of African American and recent Latino immigrant families. Elmhurst & Corona, the two neighborhoods we serve, have the highest rate of lack of health insurance in the city. The kids we serve are from truly needy families.
> 
> The organization runs an after-school program for kids in grades K-5 that provides dinner- some of our kids only eat their schools' free lunch and breakfast and our organization's free dinner. Our organization also does a Christmas Day party. We serve Christmas Dinner and provide holiday gifts for the children, most of whom would not receive gifts otherwise.
> 
> There is a core group of six girls who I would love to give American girl dolls. They're all very into AG- we've read the books together. All of the girls are black, Latina, or both. Even if I can't give them dolls, I would love it if anyone could donate the Addy, Josefina, or Kaya toys from McDonald's. The girls were so excited to see their backgrounds reflected in toys.
> 
> I really want to give the girls dolls, mini dolls, books, etc. they love the ones I've brought in. Even if AG Playthings could come up with one doll, they could share it and play with it when they are at our after school program.
> 
> If anyone is interested in helping provide a Christmas for the kids at my organization, please me know!! I'd be happy to share our organization's name and website with you. Please help me give these kids a true Christmas!
> _
> 
> Now, I know most of us/our daughters are pretty attached to the dolls we have, and thankfully she does have some collectors talking of sending her some dolls/chipping in funds for them for the girls.  But, the dolls might be NAKED.
> 
> We originally discussed matching girl/doll dresses but it would be hard for her to know the girls' sizes and if there will be enough dolls received for all 6 girls to have one, so now we're discussing making sure the dolls have clothing.
> SO, if any of you feel it in your hearts to take the time and some of your leftover material to make a doll dress for one of these deserving girls, here's the contact info:
> 
> Her email address is:
> colette@elmcor.org
> 
> And the organization website is
> www.elmcor.org
> 
> She'll send along a physical address if you email.
> 
> Hope this touches someone's heart!



Do you know the deadline for receiving these items?  I'm sure I have some fabric that I might be able to stitch some things up.  The key is finding the time.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> If you could choose between the
> Viking Designer I (with USB) or a BabyLock Ellure II
> which would you do?
> 
> There is a shop near me that has hit hard times, she lost her license to sell, but still has some machines in her store. I will learn more about the Designer on Monday, I dont know if it is a floor model, or right out of the box and the BabyLock is available at another shop.
> 
> I don't know alot and my head is spinning with all the info.
> 
> I would love a Viking Designer SE since that's what I used for most of Hannah's gown and I had a chance to sew on it and liked it a lot, I could only afford a used one. I'm leary of buying on ebay, but it seems they are selling for high prices on there too.
> One shop here has one for $2200, but that kinda out of my budget, not to mention I don't trust the shop. She told me thats what she got as a trade in and she just wants the same, but she told someone else I know who called about it that she got $2500. She was really negative. I called 2 other dealers but neither have a used SE.
> The Designer I is selling for $800-$900
> The babylock Ellure II is $1399
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you have in depth info for me




A couple of questions that helped push me over the edge when I purchased - 
does either one have a warranty?
What is the stitch count on each machine?
When was the last time they were serviced?
What is the maximum hoop size of each?

IF both of these machines are equal in the above areas, this is how I would make my decision.
I don't personally know the ellure, but all of my machines are baby lock.  I have been very happy with their performance.   I would always recommend that brand.  However, if the viking has a larger hoop, I would probably go with that machine.

Good luck!  I hope you find the perfect machine for you!


----------



## jeniamt

Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few more outfits for our upcoming trip.  The minnie was my first.  She is going to wear this to Chef Mickey's on our first night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made each of the girls a jacket (in case it is cooler @ night)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun...I just made this for my 2 yr old granddaughters birthday pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will get a few more uploaded before long and will post those.
> 
> You are all making such beautiful outfits.  I can't wait to get to Disney and hopefully will see some of you there.



Everything is soooo cute!  I love the Minnie outfit.  Is that ribbon going down the front of the jacket?  If so, would you mind letting me know where you got it?  Thanks, Jen


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Shannalee724 said:


> OH CAROL!!  Thank you sooo much!!!  These are some of my absolute favorites and I am modeling Kaedyn's dress after this one.  I haven't decided dress or top, but I am using the simply sweet regular bodice.  I just had to have the same set of colors and ruffles.  I  LOVED this!!
> 
> Do you gather both skirts at the same time? And attach them to the bodice together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!


yes - gather them together. attach together. 



Shannalee724 said:


> Same here.  That is the machine I had prior to my Innovis 900D.  That would happen after a little while and I would need to take everything apart, clean it up rethread and go.  Sometimes I had to rewind a new bobbin too.
> 
> Good luck!!!  It looks sooo cute!



I changed the needle already but the cleaning will have to wait til tomorrow night - I finished my shift at work at 830 instead of 7 - I saw 25 kids in 12 hrs, that is  a lot for us. That is not counting what the other nurses saw from 7p - 1a (after that I am there by myself) My bday is on Wednesday and I told my DH I want a new machine - but alas we need money first - If only he would stick to his end of the bargain & win the lottery!


----------



## jeniamt

Flea said:


> I took a break from sewing the pettiskirts this afternoon because my sewing machine is having a bit of a hissy fit (overworked probably as it's been in hibernation for a few months). So instead I whipped up a quick (30 min) skirt for Izzy on the overlocker/serger....it still needs topstitching but that can wait until my machine plays nice again...and till I get the pettiskirts finished. It was nice taking a break from the million metres of rufflefluff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is now I need to make a second one for Emily.
> 
> I think these skirts will be for our non disney day.....probably the day we spend in SantaMonica



Cute skirt but that HAIR!!!!  Oh my gosh, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh gosh, those are so cute!  Love the jacket! And the birthday outfit with the bloomers is just adorable!!



Thank you...we are 20 days and counting.


----------



## coastiewifern

My sewing skills are very basic.  I bought t-shirts and animal print fabric.  I just want to make a mickey head to applique on the t-shirt.  I have looked over heather sue's tutorial (awesome).  Where can I find an template to use to cut out the mickey head?  Thanks gals!


----------



## Granna4679

jeniamt said:


> Everything is soooo cute!  I love the Minnie outfit.  Is that ribbon going down the front of the jacket?  If so, would you mind letting me know where you got it?  Thanks, Jen



Thank you for your comments.  The Minnie outfit was actually made to sell but she fell in love with it so I told her that could be her first of many for Disneyworld.  

No, the trim on the front of the jacket is fabric. I have had that fabric for a couple years and really didn't know what to do with it.  It just happened to be striped like that so I cut it so that it would fit perfectly in that part of the jacket.


----------



## Granna4679

Flea said:


> I took a break from sewing the pettiskirts this afternoon because my sewing machine is having a bit of a hissy fit (overworked probably as it's been in hibernation for a few months). So instead I whipped up a quick (30 min) skirt for Izzy on the overlocker/serger....it still needs topstitching but that can wait until my machine plays nice again...and till I get the pettiskirts finished. It was nice taking a break from the million metres of rufflefluff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is now I need to make a second one for Emily.
> 
> I think these skirts will be for our non disney day.....probably the day we spend in SantaMonica



I love the skirt (the colors are so pretty).  And her red hair is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Granna4679

Just a couple more of the outfits I made.  I finally got these uploaded.  
My granddaughter will wear this to our her birthday breakfast celebration @ Crystal Palace.  It is a Winnie the Pooh toile.  




And these are just "castle" themed.  I loved the fabric so I just made up my own "fairytale" patterns.





Leaving in 20 days!!


----------



## ibesue

fairygoodmother said:


> This is how it ended up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's A-line and Easy-Fit pants and attached the chiffon to the shirt.
> Just a couple of others to do and poohnpigletCA can pack!



Cute! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> yes - gather them together. attach together.
> 
> I changed the needle already but the cleaning will have to wait til tomorrow night - I finished my shift at work at 830 instead of 7 - I saw 25 kids in 12 hrs, that is  a lot for us. That is not counting what the other nurses saw from 7p - 1a (after that I am there by myself) My bday is on Wednesday and I told my DH I want a new machine - but alas we need money first - *If only he would stick to his end of the bargain & win the lottery!*



Don't they say that you have a better chance at being hit by lightning than winning the lottery???  


Okay, I am over 20 pages behind again.... I had some quotes from last night but they are gone??  

Anyways everything lately has been great!!  Heather, no wonder you have been so busy!!  So cute!  You and Teresa and EVERYONE else going this next week will have a great time!!  

Prayers being sent for those who need it and congrats to the new family!!  How exciting to be given your documents by the judge!!  Oh, I know that there was so much more.  

Okay, using Heather's designs, here is miss kadie's 6th birthday dress!  I liked the way it turned out, EXCEPT, in the rush to finish the dress, I made a slight miscalculation....  






So I wanted the appliques to peek out from the skirt, right?  So I had it all figured out perfectly.  When I went to gather the top, I loosened up the gathering, just a bit because it was gathered all the way to the top....   Yeah, I just loosened it a bit and NOW they covered up all the appliques.  

So here is Kadie, showing me the appliques!

















Here is the back of the dress at Ariel's Grotto




And here she is with her cousin and best friend, who just happened to be spending a couple of days at Disneyland herself!  They all went to lunch at Ariel's Grotto together!!  





So she loved the dress and loved showing the pictures on her dress!!


----------



## ibesue

Flea
When are you coming to Disneyland???  I am going to be there the 16th & 17th, but can come down anytime!  I only live 30 minutes away!  And Jham??





Granna4679 said:


> Just a couple more of the outfits I made.  I finally got these uploaded.
> My granddaughter will wear this to our her birthday breakfast celebration @ Crystal Palace.  It is a Winnie the Pooh toile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are just "castle" themed.  I loved the fabric so I just made up my own "fairytale" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving in 20 days!!



Very cute!  Love the castle fabric!


----------



## CastleCreations

I haven't posted anything in forever..so here goes..
This is a dress that I made for my friends one year old...









the rest is just random stuff that I've made recently...


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ibesue said:


>



What a pretty dress!!



Granna4679 said:


>



That is adorable!!!


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> Do you know the deadline for receiving these items?  I'm sure I have some fabric that I might be able to stitch some things up.  The key is finding the time.



Shannon, I am not sure of her "deadline". I don't think she has one at this point other than maybe if she gets enough for all the girls to have their own, that it be at Christmastime.   Would you like me to email ask her?


----------



## ibesue

CastleCreations said:


> I haven't posted anything in forever..so here goes..
> This is a dress that I made for my friends one year old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest is just random stuff that I've made recently...



All very cute!!  I just got that owl fabric last week and will be starting something with it next week!  I think its so cute!!



emcreative said:


> Shannon, I am not sure of her "deadline". I don't think she has one at this point other than maybe if she gets enough for all the girls to have their own, that it be at Christmastime.   Would you like me to email ask her?



I would like the info too!  I have tons of scraps!!  And fabric!


----------



## HeatherSue

I thought I'd post live from Disney World!! 

It's HOT! It's humid! It's crowded!  But, we're having a great time! I heard a CM saying the crowds are up 15% from last week.  Yikes!  So much for October being slow!  The kids and I went to Magic Kingdom this morning.  We ran into Jessica and Stephanie at The Tiki birds, of all places.  I'd never been in there and neither had Jessica, so it's funny that we ran into them there!  Then, I saw Squirrel in the bus on the back to POP for our mid-day rest.   I saw HalloweenQueen, I believe, on the bus this morning. There are Disers and custom clothes everywhere I look!   

I'm going to go to get ready to head back to MK now.  I'm meeting up with some Disboutiquers tonight to watch Spectromagic and Wishes!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Shannon, I am not sure of her "deadline". I don't think she has one at this point other than maybe if she gets enough for all the girls to have their own, that it be at Christmastime.   Would you like me to email ask her?



That would be great - do you have any idea how many she needs?



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post live from Disney World!!
> 
> It's HOT! It's humid! It's crowded!  But, we're having a great time! I heard a CM saying the crowds are up 15% from last week.  Yikes!  So much for October being slow!  The kids and I went to Magic Kingdom this morning.  We ran into Jessica and Stephanie at The Tiki birds, of all places.  I'd never been in there and neither had Jessica, so it's funny that we ran into them there!  Then, I saw Squirrel in the bus on the back to POP for our mid-day rest.   I saw HalloweenQueen, I believe, on the bus this morning. There are Disers and custom clothes everywhere I look!
> 
> I'm going to go to get ready to head back to MK now.  I'm meeting up with some Disboutiquers tonight to watch Spectromagic and Wishes!




AW!  I hope you're having a great time!  Tell everyone we all said hello - we wish you were all there with you!  Make sure you take pictures!  NOW - shoo, shoo!  Get - go have a good time!


----------



## cisnbabsn8

Hi Everyone!!

First I have to tell you that you have been so busy creating some absolutely stunning outfits!!  I don't even know where to start.  I have been away way too long!  I can't believe how much your designs have changed and blossomed!!

I came on to get some ideas for our upcoming Disney family reunion and now I am spinning circles!  Oh the things to create!!  Which leads me to a question?  I don't know much of who is doing what these days and I am so going to need some help.

As many of you know, I have a small handful of children and I am having to start over from scratch with their customs.  (Our other ones have now become very "loved").  Our trip is scheduled for Jan 31-Feb 6 at DL and we will be staying at the GC.  I would love to create some very special outfits as well as some accessories for the kids but there is no way I can do it all on my own.  Is anyone interested in some sidework?  Does anyone know who is available at this point?  I am also looking for a Family Reunion Tshirt Design as well.  These items are not for Christmas gifts so they can be scheduled for after the holidays.

Any leads or help would be greatly appreciated.  This is our first trip after "losing" our daughter and I am having a hard time keeping it together.  I really want to make sure that this trip is so about my kids and helping it be as magical as possible.

Thank you so much!!  

Barbara Jean


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> That would be great - do you have any idea how many she needs?




She has 6 little girls in the program so of course her goal is to have dolls for all 6...but if she cannot find enough she's going to keep whatever dolls they have in the program for the girls to play with at the center.

So I would say she doesnt' have a "set" number of clothing she would like.  Obviously if there are 6 dolls she would like at least to have them all clothed, but otherwise stuff for them to change their dollies with at the center would be great, too.

I don't get that she wants anything "fancy" at all, just stuff for girls who don't have dolls at all, and would really benefit from having ones that "look like them."  She has said they use the American Girl books and movies, etc, in their activities a lot because they do have characters who reflect the experiences/lives of the girls.


----------



## sillyjodes

My sewing machine is having fits on me today.  For some reason the top thread is getting caught in the bobin area and making quite a mess and jamming up the motor.  I have taken it apart and cleaned it, oiled the shinny bits, and put it back together.  It still isn't working right.  I'm at a loss and need to get somethings finished for this weekend.  Oh, I have a brother cs-80.  If anyone has any tips, I'd appreciate it!
Jodie


----------



## lovesdumbo

Everything posted has been so wonderful!  I'm at my super busy time at work so I've only been lurking.  I have to sew patches on my girls karate outfits today or they can't get their next belt so I really MUST do that!  Then I've got Halloween costumes to work on and a few outfits for our trip Nov 30th-I've just been to wiped from work to do anything.



coastiewifern said:


> My sewing skills are very basic.  I bought t-shirts and animal print fabric.  I just want to make a mickey head to applique on the t-shirt.  I have looked over heather sue's tutorial (awesome).  Where can I find an template to use to cut out the mickey head?  Thanks gals!


Check out the link to the photobucket account on post #1.  You'll find a Mickey head template there.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post live from Disney World!!
> 
> It's HOT! It's humid! It's crowded!  But, we're having a great time! I heard a CM saying the crowds are up 15% from last week.  Yikes!  So much for October being slow!  The kids and I went to Magic Kingdom this morning.  We ran into Jessica and Stephanie at The Tiki birds, of all places.  I'd never been in there and neither had Jessica, so it's funny that we ran into them there!  Then, I saw Squirrel in the bus on the back to POP for our mid-day rest.   I saw HalloweenQueen, I believe, on the bus this morning. There are Disers and custom clothes everywhere I look!
> 
> I'm going to go to get ready to head back to MK now.  I'm meeting up with some Disboutiquers tonight to watch Spectromagic and Wishes!



Tell everyone we said Hi Heather!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post live from Disney World!!
> 
> It's HOT! It's humid! It's crowded!  But, we're having a great time! I heard a CM saying the crowds are up 15% from last week.  Yikes!  So much for October being slow!  The kids and I went to Magic Kingdom this morning.  We ran into Jessica and Stephanie at The Tiki birds, of all places.  I'd never been in there and neither had Jessica, so it's funny that we ran into them there!  Then, I saw Squirrel in the bus on the back to POP for our mid-day rest.   I saw HalloweenQueen, I believe, on the bus this morning. There are Disers and custom clothes everywhere I look!
> 
> I'm going to go to get ready to head back to MK now.  I'm meeting up with some Disboutiquers tonight to watch Spectromagic and Wishes!




Two weeks ago, I only saw one other family with girls in customs.  There were two darling little girls in Tink patchwork twirl skirts at DHS.  But I was having some issues with the little kiddies I was watching so I didn't get to say anything to them.  Other than the Princess dresses that were bought at BBB, I only saw the girls that were dressed as various princesses where the parents bought them the outfit at the little vending booth just outside Akershus.  I was very surprised!  However, I did see lots of families in matching Tshirts. (of course we basically had most of the parks to ourself!!!  Well, maybe not really, but it sure seemed like it!)

Also wanted to add, the girls wore their Animal Kingdom dresses when we went to thte Atlanta Zoo yesterday.  I think we got more comments from people there than we did at AK!!

Nini

Nini


----------



## Granna4679

ibesue said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, using Heather's designs, here is miss kadie's 6th birthday dress!  I liked the way it turned out, EXCEPT, in the rush to finish the dress, I made a slight miscalculation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wanted the appliques to peek out from the skirt, right?  So I had it all figured out perfectly.  When I went to gather the top, I loosened up the gathering, just a bit because it was gathered all the way to the top....   Yeah, I just loosened it a bit and NOW they covered up all the appliques.
> 
> So here is Kadie, showing me the appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back of the dress at Ariel's Grotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her cousin and best friend, who just happened to be spending a couple of days at Disneyland herself!  They all went to lunch at Ariel's Grotto together!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she loved the dress and loved showing the pictures on her dress!!



That birthday dress is adorable.  You did a great job.


----------



## JAM3

Congratulations!  I just PM'd you!


----------



## twob4him

If you saw this would you know what I meant it to be????? 


Here's the front






Here's the back







And here's a close-up







I'll give you a hint....its supposed to be a princess dress...but who's????


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post live from Disney World!!
> 
> It's HOT! It's humid! It's crowded!  But, we're having a great time! I heard a CM saying the crowds are up 15% from last week.  Yikes!  So much for October being slow!  The kids and I went to Magic Kingdom this morning.  We ran into Jessica and Stephanie at The Tiki birds, of all places.  I'd never been in there and neither had Jessica, so it's funny that we ran into them there!  Then, I saw Squirrel in the bus on the back to POP for our mid-day rest.   I saw HalloweenQueen, I believe, on the bus this morning. There are Disers and custom clothes everywhere I look!
> 
> I'm going to go to get ready to head back to MK now.  I'm meeting up with some Disboutiquers tonight to watch Spectromagic and Wishes!


Wow! I can't believe its actually crowded! Glad you are having a wonderful time!!! I was so happy to see this update! Enjoy tonight!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Tell everyone we said Hi Heather!!!



Our day is coming!!!!!!


----------



## MommyBoo!

twob4him said:


> If you saw this would you know what I meant it to be?????
> 
> 
> Here's the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint....its supposed to be a princess dress...but who's????



Giselle's Wedding Dress?


----------



## twob4him

twistedribbonbows said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I haven't been here in so long (we just found out we're having another baby), but I wanted to let some of you know that I'm putting my fabric up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know ALOT of you inquired about it when I bought it, so I thought I'd post that I put it on Ebay.  There are 5 yards of it, in case any one is interested.



Congratulations on the baby!! yaa!!

Just wanted to let you know since you are new to the disboards that you are not allowed to mention selling or ebay or anything like that...just so you know for next time!!!  I love the fabric btw!!!


----------



## twob4him

MommyBoo! said:


> Giselle's Wedding Dress?



Ding ding ding....you win the prize!!!!


----------



## MommyBoo!

twob4him said:


> Ding ding ding....you win the prize!!!!



It's beautiful!  You did a fantastic job!

ETA:  I knew right away.  I love that movie!!  The dresses in it are all wonderful.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post live from Disney World!!
> 
> It's HOT! It's humid! It's crowded!  But, we're having a great time! I heard a CM saying the crowds are up 15% from last week.  Yikes!  So much for October being slow!  The kids and I went to Magic Kingdom this morning.  We ran into Jessica and Stephanie at The Tiki birds, of all places.  I'd never been in there and neither had Jessica, so it's funny that we ran into them there!  Then, I saw Squirrel in the bus on the back to POP for our mid-day rest.   I saw HalloweenQueen, I believe, on the bus this morning. There are Disers and custom clothes everywhere I look!
> 
> I'm going to go to get ready to head back to MK now.  I'm meeting up with some Disboutiquers tonight to watch Spectromagic and Wishes!


HI!! Sounds like you are having a lot of fun!  I loved the outfits you posted.


twob4him said:


> If you saw this would you know what I meant it to be?????
> 
> 
> Here's the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint....its supposed to be a princess dress...but who's????



I could tell that was Giselle's dress right away.  Did you make it or just alter a wedding dress? It's beautiful!

Do you read Amber's blog?  She just posted some pictures on her blog from Sebastion's wish trip.  There are some cute photos of the kids wearing the Toy Story outfits you made.  She just came back from another Disney Trip but before she left she put up the older pictures.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Granna4679 said:


> Just a couple more of the outfits I made.  I finally got these uploaded.
> My granddaughter will wear this to our her birthday breakfast celebration @ Crystal Palace.  It is a Winnie the Pooh toile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are just "castle" themed.  I loved the fabric so I just made up my own "fairytale" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving in 20 days!!



That castle outfit is awesome!  LOVE IT!



CastleCreations said:


> I haven't posted anything in forever..so here goes..
> This is a dress that I made for my friends one year old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest is just random stuff that I've made recently...



Wow!  Love your Vidas!



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post live from Disney World!!
> 
> It's HOT! It's humid! It's crowded!  But, we're having a great time! I heard a CM saying the crowds are up 15% from last week.  Yikes!  So much for October being slow!  The kids and I went to Magic Kingdom this morning.  We ran into Jessica and Stephanie at The Tiki birds, of all places.  I'd never been in there and neither had Jessica, so it's funny that we ran into them there!  Then, I saw Squirrel in the bus on the back to POP for our mid-day rest.   I saw HalloweenQueen, I believe, on the bus this morning. There are Disers and custom clothes everywhere I look!
> 
> I'm going to go to get ready to head back to MK now.  I'm meeting up with some Disboutiquers tonight to watch Spectromagic and Wishes!



Have fun!  Can't wait to hear about your trip!



twob4him said:


> If you saw this would you know what I meant it to be?????
> 
> 
> Here's the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint....its supposed to be a princess dress...but who's????



I totally knew it was Giselle's dress before the hint!  My family LOVES that movie and is disappointed that we don't see more things from it!


----------



## bentleygirl22

hey everyone.. i just wanted to stop in and tell you guys we are home from our 14 day disney trip.. and show some the photos....




































I hope to start my trip report sometime this week.. 

I'm so ready to go back ... We have 58 more days till our next disney trip so i guess i better get to sewing soon ....

Amanda


----------



## DumboPrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post live from Disney World!!
> 
> It's HOT! It's humid! It's crowded!  But, we're having a great time! I heard a CM saying the crowds are up 15% from last week.  Yikes!  So much for October being slow!  The kids and I went to Magic Kingdom this morning.  We ran into Jessica and Stephanie at The Tiki birds, of all places.  I'd never been in there and neither had Jessica, so it's funny that we ran into them there!  Then, I saw Squirrel in the bus on the back to POP for our mid-day rest.   I saw HalloweenQueen, I believe, on the bus this morning. There are Disers and custom clothes everywhere I look!
> 
> I'm going to go to get ready to head back to MK now.  I'm meeting up with some Disboutiquers tonight to watch Spectromagic and Wishes!



I knew that was you in your Ariel shirt this afternoon! My family passed you pushing the kids in the stroller towards the front of MK. We were headed back on the monorail...for the last time this trip. We are headed home now. Have fun! 

I saw a stroller at AK last night that had to belong to a Diser--there were about 4 or 5 LGMH hanging off the handlebar!


----------



## Granna4679

bentleygirl22 said:


> hey everyone.. i just wanted to stop in and tell you guys we are home from our 14 day disney trip.. and show some the photos....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so ready to go back ... We have 58 more days till our next disney trip so i guess i better get to sewing soon ....
> 
> Amanda



So jealous that you were just there and get to go again in 2 months.  That is awesome.  I love the outfits, especially the nemo....so cute!


----------



## Granna4679

CastleCreations said:


> I haven't posted anything in forever..so here goes..
> This is a dress that I made for my friends one year old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest is just random stuff that I've made recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella dress you made for the one year old is fantastic.  That blue print was perfect for a Cinderella dress and I love the appliques you chose.
> 
> Also, absolutely love the black/white dress.  That is quite unusual and darling.  I like the wording print at the top....you have a great eye for matching fabrics.  Keep up the good work...can't wait to see more.


----------



## twob4him

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> HI!! Sounds like you are having a lot of fun!  I loved the outfits you posted.
> 
> 
> I could tell that was Giselle's dress right away.  Did you make it or just alter a wedding dress? It's beautiful!
> 
> Do you read Amber's blog?  She just posted some pictures on her blog from Sebastion's wish trip.  There are some cute photos of the kids wearing the Toy Story outfits you made.  She just came back from another Disney Trip but before she left she put up the older pictures.



OH I just altered a wedding dress!!!! I was very fortunate that a friend gave me her "old" gown! I finished and was worried it wouldn't be recognizable 

I did see Amber's blog...but how in the world did you remember I made the Toy Story outfits??? That is amazing....I think I lost my memory somewhere between my second and third pregancy....lol


----------



## twob4him

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I totally knew it was Giselle's dress before the hint!  My family LOVES that movie and is disappointed that we don't see more things from it!



I totally agree....Disney put the movie out...dressed Giselle up to go through the park for the DVD release and then nothing. Its like the movie or Giselle doesnt exist. I still watch that movie occassionally...I love the singing! And the guy in it is eye candy too 



bentleygirl22 said:


> hey everyone.. i just wanted to stop in and tell you guys we are home from our 14 day disney trip.. and show some the photos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to start my trip report sometime this week..
> 
> I'm so ready to go back ... We have 58 more days till our next disney trip so i guess i better get to sewing soon ....
> 
> Amanda


Wow! Looks like a great trip and another one on the way...! I really like the photopass pic with the balloons! Gotta find the photographer and ask for that....did they put the balloons in for you???


----------



## Shannalee724

ibesue said:


>



I think it turned out fabulous!!!



CastleCreations said:


>



All of it was really great, but this was my favorite!!!


----------



## Shannalee724

I finished my first outfit for our December trip last night!!  It didn't end up where I started out.  I had intended it to be a double skirt, but the ruffle I chose to do gave me fits.  So, I just stopped at the first one and made some easy fits.  I really like how it came out.

My husband took the good camera to work.  I promise to take better pictures later, but I couldn't wait to share.  Thank you all for all of your help and HeatherSue for your really GREAT applique!!!


----------



## mommyof3princess

To all my friends. I have missed you all so much. 

DH Paul still hasn't found a job. So when a friend of mine offered me a part time job I took it. With a parttime job and school and kids and making Halloween costumes I really have lost track of my time. I do miss all of you and your cute sewing projects ever so much. 


I am sneaking in on the boards to ask for ideas from you. 

I am going to Disneyland on my 30th birthday with a few of my friends this year and  we want to make shirts. We have no clue on a theme or saying. If any of you have any thoughts that would be great. Marah gave a great suggestion. Thank you in advance. I hope to be able to pop in and out more often. 

have a great day everyone....


----------



## mickimousemama

Shannalee724 said:


> I finished my first outfit for our December trip last night!!  It didn't end up where I started out.  I had intended it to be a double skirt, but the ruffle I chose to do gave me fits.  So, I just stopped at the first one and made some easy fits.  I really like how it came out.
> 
> My husband took the good camera to work.  I promise to take better pictures later, but I couldn't wait to share.  Thank you all for all of your help and HeatherSue for your really GREAT applique!!!



Your outfit looks great even if it didn't turn out the way you originally wanted  Your DD is ADORABLE!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> Just a couple more of the outfits I made.  I finally got these uploaded.
> My granddaughter will wear this to our her birthday breakfast celebration @ Crystal Palace.  It is a Winnie the Pooh toile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are just "castle" themed.  I loved the fabric so I just made up my own "fairytale" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving in 20 days!!


Those are absolutely precious!



ibesue said:


> Okay, using Heather's designs, here is miss kadie's 6th birthday dress!  I liked the way it turned out, EXCEPT, in the rush to finish the dress, I made a slight miscalculation....
> 
> So I wanted the appliques to peek out from the skirt, right?  So I had it all figured out perfectly.  When I went to gather the top, I loosened up the gathering, just a bit because it was gathered all the way to the top....   Yeah, I just loosened it a bit and NOW they covered up all the appliques.  :c
> So here is Kadie, showing me the appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back of the dress at Ariel's Grotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she loved the dress and loved showing the pictures on her dress!!


I think it looks awesome!  It looks like you did the simply sweet bodice but shirred it, did you put a loop for the ties?  I'd love to CASE that bodice style if that's ok, it's great!


CastleCreations said:


> I haven't posted anything in forever..so here goes..
> This is a dress that I made for my friends one year old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest is just random stuff that I've made recently...


Great stuff!!


emcreative said:


> She has 6 little girls in the program so of course her goal is to have dolls for all 6...but if she cannot find enough she's going to keep whatever dolls they have in the program for the girls to play with at the center.
> 
> So I would say she doesnt' have a "set" number of clothing she would like.  Obviously if there are 6 dolls she would like at least to have them all clothed, but otherwise stuff for them to change their dollies with at the center would be great, too.
> 
> I don't get that she wants anything "fancy" at all, just stuff for girls who don't have dolls at all, and would really benefit from having ones that "look like them."  She has said they use the American Girl books and movies, etc, in their activities a lot because they do have characters who reflect the experiences/lives of the girls.


I could probably do some if you can get more info.


twob4him said:


> And here's a close-up


Love the Giselle dress!


bentleygirl22 said:


> hey everyone.. i just wanted to stop in and tell you guys we are home from our 14 day disney trip.. and show some the photos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to start my trip report sometime this week..
> 
> I'm so ready to go back ... We have 58 more days till our next disney trip so i guess i better get to sewing soon ....
> 
> Amanda


These are great!  I especially love the nemo!


Shannalee724 said:


> I finished my first outfit for our December trip last night!!  It didn't end up where I started out.  I had intended it to be a double skirt, but the ruffle I chose to do gave me fits.  So, I just stopped at the first one and made some easy fits.  I really like how it came out.
> 
> My husband took the good camera to work.  I promise to take better pictures later, but I couldn't wait to share.  Thank you all for all of your help and HeatherSue for your really GREAT applique!!!


I love it!  Great job!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Help!
I am trying to make a dress for the daughter of a missionary for our church.  Actually 3 girls, but this one is confusing me.  She is 10 and wears a size 14/16 girls.  Would this be the same as like a 0 or 2 in a women's??????  I thought about doing the Meghan Peasant Dress from Carla C.  Is that to old looking of a style for a 10yo?????  She likes pink and brown and likes tinkerbell.  I though about making the skirt part out of Tink fabric.  Is this too young or do all ages like Tink.(I do!).  I am sooooo confused.

The other 2 are a size 5/6 and a 7/8 and their ages are 6 and 8.  They do not want any characters.  One wants brown and the other aqua.  I just got a Vida pattern.  Would this be too much for some one I have not met ???  Should I just go with a Simply Sweet or maybe a Precious Dress??? 

Sorry I am stressing and only have one week to complete all 3.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrincessKell

Shannalee724 said:


> I finished my first outfit for our December trip last night!!  It didn't end up where I started out.  I had intended it to be a double skirt, but the ruffle I chose to do gave me fits.  So, I just stopped at the first one and made some easy fits.  I really like how it came out.
> 
> My husband took the good camera to work.  I promise to take better pictures later, but I couldn't wait to share.  Thank you all for all of your help and HeatherSue for your really GREAT applique!!!



That is super cute.


----------



## PrincessKell

OK folks, well its up in the air if we will be able to make it to Disneyland for Christmas...  BUT I am gonna start making customs anyway.  If we can't make it, we WILL be going for Princess Peach's birthday in Feb. She said its the only thing she is asking for. I am gonna put together a package price for a trip and have her make a "wish list" and give it to the grandparents.  Hopefully, we can all come up with enough to make her birthday the best it can be. Since it will be the first that dad will not be around (Still months away but with the way he is now....Im sure he will still be gone. so sad) and I really want to make it special for her.  If they agree I will just go ahead and book it and they can all pay for it through WDT. 

SOOOOOOOOOO

I have much fabric. BUT I have just ONE yard.. only one yard of the large Minnie dot.  Georgia is in a size 6/7/8 (depending on length). What would you make with that? Idea?? Please. I think I will hold of on making any holiday with that one just incase we don't go it can be used for her birthday.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Shannalee724 said:


> I finished my first outfit for our December trip last night!!  It didn't end up where I started out.  I had intended it to be a double skirt, but the ruffle I chose to do gave me fits.  So, I just stopped at the first one and made some easy fits.  I really like how it came out.
> 
> My husband took the good camera to work.  I promise to take better pictures later, but I couldn't wait to share.  Thank you all for all of your help and HeatherSue for your really GREAT applique!!!



I think it came out adorable.


----------



## LauraP22

Hi   Haven't posted over here in a long time.  After the trip to Disney World in Sept 08, I didn't want to come on here because I couldn't wait to go back and knew it might take a little while before I could.  Then I got pregnant about a month after our return and things have been busy here.  Anyhow, thought I'd pop in and say hello as we have planned our next trip for Sept 2010   and I am super excited to take my older two back again and introduce the newest member of our family to Disney  

Here are some pics of some things I've been making lately and a pic of my new daughter Ellie.

Most of you probably don't remember or haven't met me so here is an intro too.  I'm Laura 




that's me on the left hand side of the pic.  My husband of 11 years is in the photo with me as are my two older kids.  
Gabi is 4





Cam is 3




....and accident prone...

Ellie is my newest baby and is only 3 months old 





I'm always making something, I sew, spin, knit and have an unhealthy obsession with photography 

Here's a recent outfit I made Gabi, as you can see, she's very enthusiastic about modeling it...





Anyways, I have some new Disney fabrics winging my way and a trip to plan outfits for, so I imagine I'll be around a bit for inspiration and to share outfit ideas and photos


----------



## eeyore3847

LauraP22 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I'm always making something, I sew, spin, knit and have an unhealthy obsession with photography
> 
> Here's a recent outfit I made Gabi, as you can see, she's very enthusiastic about modeling it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have some new Disney fabrics winging my way and a trip to plan outfits for, so I imagine I'll be around a bit for inspiration and to share outfit ideas and photos



I do remember you!!! and I love the new outfit!! and pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapper383

Hi Guys

I thought I would post a few more photos of Moli's dresses from our recent trip.

I'm not sure whi will remember but a few of you gave me some help with the Faries dress Moli wanted to wear to the Bibbidi Bobbidi boutique. Well it did cause me a bit of hastle, but I got there in the end and she decided she wanted to be Tinkerbell

Here is a photo of her in the BBB






[/IMG]

and this is her after the BBB...and after we spent 1hr waiting to see Tinkerbell...aarrgghh







Also before we went Moli was upset that I hadn't made her Tinkerbell shoes. I told her we would buy some in Disney World.....she didn't forget this, but I couldn't believe Disney didn't have any Tink shoes!!!!! She was so upset so we ended up buying Cinderellas Glass Slippers for her to wear. 

After seeing TB, Moli decided that she was too hot in the dress I spent days making.......so changed into shorts but kept her Cinderella shoes on!!! but as a result....hot weather, sweaty feet and plastic shoes, her poof feet were cut and had blisters but she wouldn't take them off

This is Ieuan and Moli at the Crystal Palace for Breakfast. I would definatly recomend this as you can get into the park before the crowds...great for photos in front of the castle. Also the Breakfast was nice and the characters good.

Ieuan had alot of attention because of his super sluth T-shirt, I'm so glad I made it for him, thanks for your help guys


----------



## Sapper383

Here are their Nemo outfits, These were the first easy fit pants that I have made and boy, they were easy.






[/IMG]

lastly, does anyone remember a month or so ago, someone posted a photo of some material they didn't know what to make with it and a number of us said that we liked it and they could always send it to us....well, I now can't find that post, but while in Disney World last week watching the parade I was sure the material looked like this.....does anyone remeber???






[/IMG]


I'm so sad to be home and with no trip to plan for Need to save like mad for another trip and also get DH to buy me an embroidery machine


----------



## LauraP22

Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I thought I would post a few more photos of Moli's dresses from our recent trip.
> 
> I'm not sure whi will remember but a few of you gave me some help with the Faries dress Moli wanted to wear to the Bibbidi Bobbidi boutique. Well it did cause me a bit of hastle, but I got there in the end and she decided she wanted to be Tinkerbell
> 
> Here is a photo of her in the BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and this is her after the BBB...and after we spent 1hr waiting to see Tinkerbell...aarrgghh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also before we went Moli was upset that I hadn't made her Tinkerbell shoes. I told her we would buy some in Disney World.....she didn't forget this, but I couldn't believe Disney didn't have any Tink shoes!!!!! She was so upset so we ended up buying Cinderellas Glass Slippers for her to wear.
> 
> After seeing TB, Moli decided that she was too hot in the dress I spent days making.......so changed into shorts but kept her Cinderella shoes on!!! but as a result....hot weather, sweaty feet and plastic shoes, her poof feet were cut and had blisters but she wouldn't take them off
> 
> This is Ieuan and Moli at the Crystal Palace for Breakfast. I would definatly recomend this as you can get into the park before the crowds...great for photos in front of the castle. Also the Breakfast was nice and the characters good.
> 
> Ieuan had alot of attention because of his super sluth T-shirt, I'm so glad I made it for him, thanks for your help guys



Love the Tink dress   We'll probably be waiting to meet Tink next time we go too


----------



## Sapper383

LauraP22 said:


> Love the Tink dress   We'll probably be waiting to meet Tink next time we go too



When we were there the crows were quiet and lots of the rides were walk on, so when I saw the wait time for the Faries was 60mins I neary passed out. I also checked with a CM to check it would be that long and they confirmed the time. What I couldn't understand was the line wasn't that long just very slow, yet the princess line was twice as long but moved very quickly. I was thinking that the Faries must spend along time with each family....I was wrong, it wasn't realy bad, just very rushed. So I was left wondering why the line was soooo slow!!!!


----------



## LauraP22

Sapper383 said:


> When we were there the crows were quiet and lots of the rides were walk on, so when I saw the wait time for the Faries was 60mins I neary passed out. I also checked with a CM to check it would be that long and they confirmed the time. What I couldn't understand was the line wasn't that long just very slow, yet the princess line was twice as long but moved very quickly. I was thinking that the Faries must spend along time with each family....I was wrong, it wasn't realy bad, just very rushed. So I was left wondering why the line was soooo slow!!!!



It looks like lots of folks are experiencing long waits from the TR's I'm reading


----------



## snubie

LauraP22 said:


> Hi   Haven't posted over here in a long time.  After the trip to Disney World in Sept 08, I didn't want to come on here because I couldn't wait to go back and knew it might take a little while before I could.  Then I got pregnant about a month after our return and things have been busy here.  Anyhow, thought I'd pop in and say hello as we have planned our next trip for Sept 2010   and I am super excited to take my older two back again and introduce the newest member of our family to Disney
> 
> Here are some pics of some things I've been making lately and a pic of my new daughter Ellie.
> 
> Most of you probably don't remember or haven't met me so here is an intro too.  I'm Laura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's me on the left hand side of the pic.  My husband of 11 years is in the photo with me as are my two older kids.
> Gabi is 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam is 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and accident prone...
> 
> Ellie is my newest baby and is only 3 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always making something, I sew, spin, knit and have an unhealthy obsession with photography
> 
> Here's a recent outfit I made Gabi, as you can see, she's very enthusiastic about modeling it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have some new Disney fabrics winging my way and a trip to plan outfits for, so I imagine I'll be around a bit for inspiration and to share outfit ideas and photos


Welcome back to our group.  I remember you well, your photography is amazing.  Congrats on the newest member of your family.  She is adorable.



Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I thought I would post a few more photos of Moli's dresses from our recent trip.
> 
> I'm not sure whi will remember but a few of you gave me some help with the Faries dress Moli wanted to wear to the Bibbidi Bobbidi boutique. Well it did cause me a bit of hastle, but I got there in the end and she decided she wanted to be Tinkerbell
> 
> Here is a photo of her in the BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and this is her after the BBB...and after we spent 1hr waiting to see Tinkerbell...aarrgghh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also before we went Moli was upset that I hadn't made her Tinkerbell shoes. I told her we would buy some in Disney World.....she didn't forget this, but I couldn't believe Disney didn't have any Tink shoes!!!!! She was so upset so we ended up buying Cinderellas Glass Slippers for her to wear.
> 
> After seeing TB, Moli decided that she was too hot in the dress I spent days making.......so changed into shorts but kept her Cinderella shoes on!!! but as a result....hot weather, sweaty feet and plastic shoes, her poof feet were cut and had blisters but she wouldn't take them off
> 
> This is Ieuan and Moli at the Crystal Palace for Breakfast. I would definatly recomend this as you can get into the park before the crowds...great for photos in front of the castle. Also the Breakfast was nice and the characters good.
> 
> Ieuan had alot of attention because of his super sluth T-shirt, I'm so glad I made it for him, thanks for your help guys



Glad you had a good trip.  Sorry Moli only wore the Tb dress for a short time.  I am sure that must have disappointed you.


----------



## Sapper383

snubie said:


> Glad you had a good trip.  Sorry Moli only wore the Tb dress for a short time.  I am sure that must have disappointed you.



The trip was fab, thanks. I was a bit disapointed but I didn't want her to be uncomfortable and moan for the rest of the day, which is what I knew would happen. To be honest, we all found the weather so hot, as we are used to the cold and rain here in Wales, I knew she wouldn't last long in it. I'm just hoping she might be a pixi in her School Christmas Concert

I even made the wings, but no pictures with them on


----------



## woodkins

PrincessKell said:


> OK folks, well its up in the air if we will be able to make it to Disneyland for Christmas...  BUT I am gonna start making customs anyway.  If we can't make it, we WILL be going for Princess Peach's birthday in Feb. She said its the only thing she is asking for. I am gonna put together a package price for a trip and have her make a "wish list" and give it to the grandparents.  Hopefully, we can all come up with enough to make her birthday the best it can be. Since it will be the first that dad will not be around (Still months away but with the way he is now....Im sure he will still be gone. so sad) and I really want to make it special for her.  If they agree I will just go ahead and book it and they can all pay for it through WDT.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I have much fabric. BUT I have just ONE yard.. only one yard of the large Minnie dot.  Georgia is in a size 6/7/8 (depending on length). What would you make with that? Idea?? Please. I think I will hold of on making any holiday with that one just incase we don't go it can be used for her birthday.



My dd 7 is about the same size and you can make a simple circle type skirt out of the minnie dot fabric this way it can be paired with any type of embroidered tee (we have bought adorable embroidered disney christmas themed tees off etsy since I don;t have an embroidery machine) or you can pair it with any minnie themed top, long sleeve, short sleeve or tank. She could then also put leggings under it if it is cool or wear it alone if it is warm. I made my dd one and it has gotten the most wear of any disney dot item.
Be sure to share what you make 
-Krysta


----------



## mommy2emmamaddie

sub'ing, what a great thread!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

lynnanddbyz said:


> Help!
> I am trying to make a dress for the daughter of a missionary for our church.  Actually 3 girls, but this one is confusing me.  She is 10 and wears a size 14/16 girls.  Would this be the same as like a 0 or 2 in a women's??????  I thought about doing the Meghan Peasant Dress from Carla C.  Is that to old looking of a style for a 10yo?????  She likes pink and brown and likes tinkerbell.  I though about making the skirt part out of Tink fabric.  Is this too young or do all ages like Tink.(I do!).  I am sooooo confused.
> 
> The other 2 are a size 5/6 and a 7/8 and their ages are 6 and 8.  They do not want any characters.  One wants brown and the other aqua.  I just got a Vida pattern.  Would this be too much for some one I have not met ???  Should I just go with a Simply Sweet or maybe a Precious Dress???
> 
> Sorry I am stressing and only have one week to complete all 3.  Thanks in advance.



I would make the 10 year old a round neck top or a tunic top.  For the younger girls I would make a Simply Sweet because they are quick and versatile.


----------



## revrob

LauraP22 said:


> Hi   Haven't posted over here in a long time.  After the trip to Disney World in Sept 08, I didn't want to come on here because I couldn't wait to go back and knew it might take a little while before I could.  Then I got pregnant about a month after our return and things have been busy here.  Anyhow, thought I'd pop in and say hello as we have planned our next trip for Sept 2010   and I am super excited to take my older two back again and introduce the newest member of our family to Disney
> 
> Here are some pics of some things I've been making lately and a pic of my new daughter Ellie.
> 
> Most of you probably don't remember or haven't met me so here is an intro too.  I'm Laura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's me on the left hand side of the pic.  My husband of 11 years is in the photo with me as are my two older kids.
> Gabi is 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam is 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and accident prone...
> 
> Ellie is my newest baby and is only 3 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always making something, I sew, spin, knit and have an unhealthy obsession with photography
> 
> Here's a recent outfit I made Gabi, as you can see, she's very enthusiastic about modeling it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have some new Disney fabrics winging my way and a trip to plan outfits for, so I imagine I'll be around a bit for inspiration and to share outfit ideas and photos




I remember you!  I remember your photography quite well - it's stunning!  I believe that you were the one that talked me into purchasing a "nifty fifty" lens. Love your pics!


----------



## glorib

Hello everyone!!!!  So, you remember how I thought that taking the school nurse job would give me more time to DIS?    That hasn't worked out so well.  However, we are planning a trip!  

Thinking June.  Like the day after the last day of school!  I NEED a vacation!  

Anyone been in June?  How bad is it?  Heat/crowd wise?  Anyone else going then?

So, now I'm gonna have to MAKE time to hang out here - it's necessary for trip planning, right?  It's like homework, but at least it will be fun homework! And I need to get to sewing again!


----------



## PrincessMickey

glorib said:


> Hello everyone!!!!  So, you remember how I thought that taking the school nurse job would give me more time to DIS?    That hasn't worked out so well.  However, we are planning a trip!
> 
> Thinking June.  Like the day after the last day of school!  I NEED a vacation!
> 
> Anyone been in June?  How bad is it?  Heat/crowd wise?  Anyone else going then?
> 
> So, now I'm gonna have to MAKE time to hang out here - it's necessary for trip planning, right?  It's like homework, but at least it will be fun homework! And I need to get to sewing again!



We went in June this year. We left as soon as school got out and checked in on the 16th. It was warm but we would go in the morning and around 1 or 2 we would head back to the resort. We would nap or swim until about dinner time. We would eat dinner then head back to the parks and usually close the parks. It worked out pretty well because we weren't out during the hottest part of the day and avoided alot of the crowds. There were crowds but we just made the most of it. If one ride had a long line we skipped it or got a fast pass and came back later. We actually did most of MK during the evening EMH because it was much cooler and surprisingly the kids held out for it, we did nap those afternoons though and didn't plan anything too early the next day. Hope that helps. Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## LauraP22

revrob said:


> I remember you!  I remember your photography quite well - it's stunning!  I believe that you were the one that talked me into purchasing a "nifty fifty" lens. Love your pics!



probably   I remember you too and I'm forever telling folks what an amazing lens that is


----------



## birdie757

Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I thought I would post a few more photos of Moli's dresses from our recent trip.
> 
> I'm not sure whi will remember but a few of you gave me some help with the Faries dress Moli wanted to wear to the Bibbidi Bobbidi boutique. Well it did cause me a bit of hastle, but I got there in the end and she decided she wanted to be Tinkerbell



I love how the tinkerbell dress turned out.  I have the pattern traced already (I am assuming it is the simplicity one) to make for my friends 2 year old for Halloween.  Please don't tell me it gave you fits!  The directions seem interesting to me.  I am thinking about putting the petals on a simply sweet and calling it a day.  I am not sure I like how they are using tulle as sort of an interfacing on the sheer fabrics...seems like it would be kind of scratchy.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

LauraP22 said:


> probably   I remember you too and I'm forever telling folks what an amazing lens that is



Can you share what lens this is????

THANKS!!!!


----------



## HLAuburn

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Can you share what lens this is????
> 
> THANKS!!!!




I just found this article that explains it a little...

http://land.allears.net/blogs/photoblog/2009/09/ready_918_niftyfifty.html

I wanna know if/where I can get one for my Canon Rebel.  

Laura, your photos are amazing!  Please tell me we can all take ones like that with a special lens!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HLAuburn said:


> I just found this article that explains it a little...
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/photoblog/2009/09/ready_918_niftyfifty.html
> 
> I wanna know if/where I can get one for my Canon Rebel.
> 
> Laura, your photos are amazing!  Please tell me we can all take ones like that with a special lens!



You sure can...and for under a $100 usually on Amazon.  I keep my nifty fifty on my camera almost all the time now!  Works great at WDW for night shots and dark rides btw


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Prayers, positive thoughts, and pixie dust please!

Doing a drive by post again gang...sorry!  For those who haven't been following along on my PTR or FB....poor Aisling is falling apart!  She developed double ear infections at the start of school.  They were pretty bad so they gave her Z-Pack.  Well, apparently, that wiped out all the good bacteria and she ended up with a bladder infection/UTI last week.  Took 5 days for the results to come back from the hospital.  She's now been on two different antibiotics for 10 days and she STILL has stomach pain and nausea daily.  Dr is not happy so we are going back this afternoon.  Up next: ultrasound and specialist if need be.  

They have two weeks to figure out what is wrong....don't these drs know that we are going to WDW????


----------



## PrincessMickey

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers, positive thoughts, and pixie dust please!
> 
> Doing a drive by post again gang...sorry!  For those who haven't been following along on my PTR or FB....poor Aisling is falling apart!  She developed double ear infections at the start of school.  They were pretty bad so they gave her Z-Pack.  Well, apparently, that wiped out all the good bacteria and she ended up with a bladder infection/UTI last week.  Took 5 days for the results to come back from the hospital.  She's now been on two different antibiotics for 10 days and she STILL has stomach pain and nausea daily.  Dr is not happy so we are going back this afternoon.  Up next: ultrasound and specialist if need be.
> 
> They have two weeks to figure out what is wrong....don't these drs know that we are going to WDW????




Prayers said. I hope she starts feeling better soon and it won't affect your trip.  My younger one got double ear infections at the start of school too. Thankfully though the antibiotics he was put on helped and he's doing much better now.


----------



## LauraP22

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Can you share what lens this is????
> 
> THANKS!!!!



50mm 1.8 lens   I shoot with a 1.4 now but a 1.8 is a great lens too 



HLAuburn said:


> I just found this article that explains it a little...
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/photoblog/2009/09/ready_918_niftyfifty.html
> 
> I wanna know if/where I can get one for my Canon Rebel.
> 
> Laura, your photos are amazing!  Please tell me we can all take ones like that with a special lens!



I like to buy my equipment from BH Photo Video when possible.  They have great service and competitive pricing 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You sure can...and for under a $100 usually on Amazon.  I keep my nifty fifty on my camera almost all the time now!  Works great at WDW for night shots and dark rides btw



Yep, it's a great lens 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers, positive thoughts, and pixie dust please!
> 
> Doing a drive by post again gang...sorry!  For those who haven't been following along on my PTR or FB....poor Aisling is falling apart!  She developed double ear infections at the start of school.  They were pretty bad so they gave her Z-Pack.  Well, apparently, that wiped out all the good bacteria and she ended up with a bladder infection/UTI last week.  Took 5 days for the results to come back from the hospital.  She's now been on two different antibiotics for 10 days and she STILL has stomach pain and nausea daily.  Dr is not happy so we are going back this afternoon.  Up next: ultrasound and specialist if need be.
> 
> They have two weeks to figure out what is wrong....don't these drs know that we are going to WDW????



Oh, I hope she is better soon


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Speaking the dark rides with the nifty fifty...I got these with mine on Haunted Mansion


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

PrincessMickey said:


> Prayers said. I hope she starts feeling better soon and it won't affect your trip.  My younger one got double ear infections at the start of school too. Thankfully though the antibiotics he was put on helped and he's doing much better now.





LauraP22 said:


> Oh, I hope she is better soon



Thank you!!!  Me too


----------



## Adi12982

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers, positive thoughts, and pixie dust please!
> 
> Doing a drive by post again gang...sorry!  For those who haven't been following along on my PTR or FB....poor Aisling is falling apart!  She developed double ear infections at the start of school.  They were pretty bad so they gave her Z-Pack.  Well, apparently, that wiped out all the good bacteria and she ended up with a bladder infection/UTI last week.  Took 5 days for the results to come back from the hospital.  She's now been on two different antibiotics for 10 days and she STILL has stomach pain and nausea daily.  Dr is not happy so we are going back this afternoon.  Up next: ultrasound and specialist if need be.
> 
> They have two weeks to figure out what is wrong....don't these drs know that we are going to WDW????



AWWW!!  Poor Aisling!!  I hope that she feels better soon!!!  Hopefully all is well and they don't find anything with the specialist and that the antibiotics get everything cleared away!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

glorib said:


> Hello everyone!!!!  So, you remember how I thought that taking the school nurse job would give me more time to DIS?    That hasn't worked out so well.  However, we are planning a trip!
> 
> Thinking June.  Like the day after the last day of school!  I NEED a vacation!
> 
> Anyone been in June?  How bad is it?  Heat/crowd wise?  Anyone else going then?
> 
> So, now I'm gonna have to MAKE time to hang out here - it's necessary for trip planning, right?  It's like homework, but at least it will be fun homework! And I need to get to sewing again!



We have been in June the past two years and yes...we will be going in June 2010.  The heat is heat.  BUT we are the type of family that just goes with the flow.  If it's too hot...we take a break.  We also try to split our days in the parks with breaks.  Again...crowds don't bother us.  We are at WDW and we expect it to be crowded...again...our split days in the parks helps combat that some.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Adi12982 said:


> AWWW!!  Poor Aisling!!  I hope that she feels better soon!!!  Hopefully all is well and they don't find anything with the specialist and that the antibiotics get everything cleared away!



Thanks Adi!!!  9 more days for you!!!  Sooooo exciting!!!  Feeling anything yet???  Did you ever find pumpkin tortellinni in Florida????


----------



## LauraP22

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Speaking the dark rides with the nifty fifty...I got these with mine on Haunted Mansion




Great shots   Embarassingly, my camera is something I don't bring to Disney.  I only bring the point and shoot.  We just don't get to go that often and I want to see the world through my kids eyes, not through my lens.  I'm kinda obsessive when my camera is around and I know I'd end up spending the whole time looking for "shots" rather than relaxing   Most people balance the two so nicely, I'm not a balanced kinda gal


----------



## Adi12982

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks Adi!!!  9 more days for you!!!  Sooooo exciting!!!  Feeling anything yet???  Did you ever find pumpkin tortellinni in Florida????



NO, I haven't found pumpkin tortellini!!  I'm going to have to find someone to mail me some - LOL!  j/k

I've been feeling some crampy feelings (like right before you begin your period - at least how I feel before), and have lost most if not all of my plug (sorry if TMI). . . but not much else.  No real contractions yet.  As of Friday - I am a loose 1 cm dilated (more than 1, but not 2), baby's head is at zero station (midwife could touch it), and at 70% effacement (meaning 30% is gone, 70 still left).  It is some progress, which is great - but Dennis (DH) and I cannot wait for her to be here in our arms. . . though if it means she'll be healthier if she stays in longer, I'll keep trudging along!  I hope it is not too much longer because he head being as low as it is, is NOT comfortable!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

LauraP22 said:


> Great shots   Embarassingly, my camera is something I don't bring to Disney.  I only bring the point and shoot.  We just don't get to go that often and I want to see the world through my kids eyes, not through my lens.  I'm kinda obsessive when my camera is around and I know I'd end up spending the whole time looking for "shots" rather than relaxing   Most people balance the two so nicely, I'm not a balanced kinda gal



I don't think I balance it very well because 10 minutes into every trip I'm already hearing the whining from DD about "mommy's camera" and how she's sick of it!


----------



## mom2rtk

We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:









































We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.

Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.

It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Adi12982 said:


> NO, I haven't found pumpkin tortellini!!  I'm going to have to find someone to mail me some - LOL!  j/k
> 
> I've been feeling some crampy feelings (like right before you begin your period - at least how I feel before), and have lost most if not all of my plug (sorry if TMI). . . but not much else.  No real contractions yet.  As of Friday - I am a loose 1 cm dilated (more than 1, but not 2), baby's head is at zero station (midwife could touch it), and at 70% effacement (meaning 30% is gone, 70 still left).  It is some progress, which is great - but Dennis (DH) and I cannot wait for her to be here in our arms. . . though if it means she'll be healthier if she stays in longer, I'll keep trudging along!  I hope it is not too much longer because he head being as low as it is, is NOT comfortable!



Sounds like you are doing just fine w/o the pumpkin 

You are in better shape than I was when I delivered Ash.  They tried inducing me 4 times over 8 days.  The last time they checked me they claimed that I was at 1 cm.  I still think they were lying and that they didn't want me to feel like a failure!    At 4:30pm on a Friday afternoon...I think my dr wanted to go home and was sick of me not making progress.  So she sectioned me


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mom2rtk said:


>




You got some great shots!  She got to stand with all the princesses????  How exciting!!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA leaves tomorrow for the World.  I just finished Drizella...so the count is:

Piglet Vida
Eeyore Vida
Jack Skellington x2
Cowgirl x2
Lilo x2
princess skirt/top x2
travelling outfits x2
pirate twirl skirt x2
animal kingdom outfits x2
Jasmine x2
Mulan x2
Silvermist
Fawn
Drizella
Anastasia

I know she gave me about 8 months to complete all these, but in all fairness I DID do a wedding in that time, and my shoulder is still giving me constant pain.
So now I'm off on a much deserved mini vacation.  We leave in a couple of hours for Lake Tahoe for a few days.  
I'm counting on her for pictures....maybe even live from the world!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You got some great shots!  She got to stand with all the princesses????  How exciting!!!



Thank you!

Yes it was a very special photo, a birthday gift from a princess friend. I hope it's a birthday she'll always remember.


----------



## mom2rtk

fairygoodmother said:


> poohnpigletCA leaves tomorrow for the World.  I just finished Drizella...so the count is:
> 
> Piglet Vida
> Eeyore Vida
> Jack Skellington x2
> Cowgirl x2
> Lilo x2
> princess skirt/top x2
> travelling outfits x2
> pirate twirl skirt x2
> animal kingdom outfits x2
> Jasmine x2
> Mulan x2
> Silvermist
> Fawn
> Drizella
> Anastasia
> 
> I know she gave me about 8 months to complete all these, but in all fairness I DID do a wedding in that time, and my shoulder is still giving me constant pain.
> So now I'm off on a much deserved mini vacation.  We leave in a couple of hours for Lake Tahoe for a few days.
> I'm counting on her for pictures....maybe even live from the world!!



Ohhh... what a tease! I can't wait to see!!!!!


----------



## LauraP22

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I don't think I balance it very well because 10 minutes into every trip I'm already hearing the whining from DD about "mommy's camera" and how she's sick of it!




Hee hee, it's my DH that does the complaining, my kids are hams 



mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



Wow, love all the dresses and the pics   Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Kcat1971

If there is anyone here that does Iron On Transfers- can you please PM me?

Someone on another board posted pictures of shirts that she had made and recommended Disboutiquers as a place to get transfers.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> poohnpigletCA leaves tomorrow for the World.  I just finished Drizella...so the count is:
> 
> Piglet Vida
> Eeyore Vida
> Jack Skellington x2 with Sally on the front
> Cowgirl x2
> Lilo x2
> princess skirt/top x2
> travelling outfits x2
> pirate twirl skirt x2
> animal kingdom outfits x2
> Jasmine x2
> Mulan x2
> Silvermist
> Fawn
> Drizella
> Anastasia
> 
> I know she gave me about 8 months to complete all these, but in all fairness I DID do a wedding in that time, and my shoulder is still giving me constant pain.
> So now I'm off on a much deserved mini vacation.  We leave in a couple of hours for Lake Tahoe for a few days.
> I'm counting on her for pictures....maybe even live from the world!!



Mom2rtk I LOVE all of the pictures. We leave tomorrow  Do you have any hints? How did your daughter do in the heat?? 
Darla is bringing things over today before she leaves town. I hope it all fits in the suitcase. I am scared of schmooshing the gowns.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Kcat1971 said:


> If there is anyone here that does Iron On Transfers- can you please PM me?
> 
> Someone on another board posted pictures of shirts that she had made and recommended Disboutiquers as a place to get transfers.



We are the sewing group...they sent you to the wrong place 

The DISigns forum makes the iron on transfer DISigns.  If you need help making the actual transfers, let us know...most of us have made iron on ts for our families.

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## Tink561

HLAuburn said:


> I just found this article that explains it a little...
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/photoblog/2009/09/ready_918_niftyfifty.html
> 
> I wanna know if/where I can get one for my Canon Rebel.
> 
> Laura, your photos are amazing!  Please tell me we can all take ones like that with a special lens!



You can get the nifty fifty from Amazon.


----------



## tricia

LauraP22 said:


> Great shots   Embarassingly, my camera is something I don't bring to Disney.  I only bring the point and shoot.  We just don't get to go that often and I want to see the world through my kids eyes, not through my lens.  I'm kinda obsessive when my camera is around and I know I'd end up spending the whole time looking for "shots" rather than relaxing   Most people balance the two so nicely, I'm not a balanced kinda gal



I can totally relate.  I just got back, and on the 2nd day into the trip I thought "we have no stroller now, wouldn't it be nice to go into the parks with no bags too?"  So, I told the kids they could only bring what they are willing to carry, and I put on a pair of cargo shorts and slipped DSs point and shoot into my pocket.  This actually worked out really well, and I got quite a few nice shots anyway.




mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:



Awesome pictures.  So glad you got to see the ever elusive penguin too.



Kcat1971 said:


> If there is anyone here that does Iron On Transfers- can you please PM me?
> 
> Someone on another board posted pictures of shirts that she had made and recommended Disboutiquers as a place to get transfers.



What Kristine said, you need to go to the Creative Disign board for the best iron ons.


----------



## xdanielleax

mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



Sooo amazing!  I would love to learn to sew like that.  I taught myself.  Where did you learn to sew?  Did she stay in her costumes all day in the parks?  She is one lucky little girl   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mom2rtk

poohnpigletCA said:


> Mom2rtk I LOVE all of the pictures. We leave tomorrow  Do you have any hints? How did your daughter do in the heat??
> Darla is bringing things over today before she leaves town. I hope it all fits in the suitcase. I am scared of schmooshing the gowns.



Hi there! I hope you have an awesome time on your trip! I gave up worrying about schmooshing the gowns a long time ago. This trip I even used space bags, so they got schmooshed more than usual. They do get a bit wrinkled, but I leave a little time the day we check in to press and organize. I also liked the space bags for the return trip when schmooshing wasn't as critical, and it frees up some space for things to bring back.

Katie did much better in the heat than I did. I actually bailed on the Magic Kingdom one day because it was just too much heat. We were also coming back for the party that night, and I didn't want to use all my energy fighting the heat.

The costumes have always been mostly for pictures, so I let Katie pretty much call the shots. She left them on for a bit, depending on temperature, but we had skirt sets each day that she wore for comfort.

Let me know if you're looking for a certain character and I'll give you what I know about finding them. 

I'm crossing my fingers that the weather breaks for you. It was nasty hot again by Saturday when we left. I haven't looked recently at the forecast, but I have a friend leaving for the World in 2 days. (Don't be surprised if you see a few things you've seen here before but on someone else!) She said it was supposed to be really hot the first couple of days, then make a big change cooler. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Take care and let me know what questions you have!


----------



## mom2rtk

xdanielleax said:


> Sooo amazing!  I would love to learn to sew like that.  I taught myself.  Where did you learn to sew?  Did she stay in her costumes all day in the parks?  She is one lucky little girl   Thanks for sharing!



Thank you! My mom taught me the basics when I was around 9 or 10, then turned me loose with a machine and boxes of scraps. I've been self taught ever since then.

It was too hot for costumes all day in the parks this trip. She put them on for the photos, meals, character meetings, then changed back to her halter top skirt sets, which she loved!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

LauraP22 said:


> 50mm 1.8 lens   I shoot with a 1.4 now but a 1.8 is a great lens too
> I like to buy my equipment from BH Photo



I have the 50mm 1.8, and would love the 50mm 1.4 or the 85mm prime lens. 
I also buy from BH Photo Video!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers, positive thoughts, and pixie dust please!
> 
> Doing a drive by post again gang...sorry!  For those who haven't been following along on my PTR or FB....poor Aisling is falling apart!  She developed double ear infections at the start of school.  They were pretty bad so they gave her Z-Pack.  Well, apparently, that wiped out all the good bacteria and she ended up with a bladder infection/UTI last week.  Took 5 days for the results to come back from the hospital.  She's now been on two different antibiotics for 10 days and she STILL has stomach pain and nausea daily.  Dr is not happy so we are going back this afternoon.  Up next: ultrasound and specialist if need be.
> 
> They have two weeks to figure out what is wrong....don't these drs know that we are going to WDW????



Hugs and prayers for Aisling and mom and dad, too!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



Looks like you had a great time and saw lots of characters. You're costume looks great.



fairygoodmother said:


> poohnpigletCA leaves tomorrow for the World.  I just finished Drizella...so the count is:
> 
> Piglet Vida
> Eeyore Vida
> Jack Skellington x2
> Cowgirl x2
> Lilo x2
> princess skirt/top x2
> travelling outfits x2
> pirate twirl skirt x2
> animal kingdom outfits x2
> Jasmine x2
> Mulan x2
> Silvermist
> Fawn
> Drizella
> Anastasia
> 
> I know she gave me about 8 months to complete all these, but in all fairness I DID do a wedding in that time, and my shoulder is still giving me constant pain.
> So now I'm off on a much deserved mini vacation.  We leave in a couple of hours for Lake Tahoe for a few days.
> I'm counting on her for pictures....maybe even live from the world!!



You've been plenty busy!! Can't wait to see the pictures.



poohnpigletCA said:


> Mom2rtk I LOVE all of the pictures. We leave tomorrow  Do you have any hints? How did your daughter do in the heat??
> Darla is bringing things over today before she leaves town. I hope it all fits in the suitcase. I am scared of schmooshing the gowns.




Have a great trip!! Take lots of pics.


----------



## TaraZ

Has anyone ever made a pink Ariel ball gown?  My DD has decided she must have one for Christmas-- and that Santa will surely know where to find one!  HELP!!!  

Oh-- I cannot sew ANYTHING...


----------



## Sapper383

birdie757 said:


> I love how the tinkerbell dress turned out.  I have the pattern traced already (I am assuming it is the simplicity one) to make for my friends 2 year old for Halloween.  Please don't tell me it gave you fits!  The directions seem interesting to me.  I am thinking about putting the petals on a simply sweet and calling it a day.  I am not sure I like how they are using tulle as sort of an interfacing on the sheer fabrics...seems like it would be kind of scratchy.



Thank you, yes it was the simplicity pattern. I found the instructions quite confusing and the botice was definatly harder than the skirt.It's actually quite simple and now that I've made one, I would definatly make more. Yer, I couldn't understand using the tulle as interfacing, so I didn't use it. I did however use some for a underskirt, just so it gave the skirt a bit of volume, I also put some cotton fabric on the inside near the skin ( just so it wasn't scratchy)


----------



## Colleen27

HLAuburn said:


> I just found this article that explains it a little...
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/photoblog/2009/09/ready_918_niftyfifty.html
> 
> I wanna know if/where I can get one for my Canon Rebel.



I don't know how the pricing compares for the Canon, but Amazon has a good price on that lens for my Sony Alpha and right now they're running a promo where if you order photography equipment, you get 55 free prints from Shutterfly. Since a prime lens is all I want for Christmas from DH this year, I've been watching for a good deal


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



Absolutely impressive!!  I love all the princess dresses (and you got great photos) and the halloween outfit is adorable.


----------



## minnie2

Hi all!  sorry I have been so absent!  Life and Facebook have been getting in the way

Funny you all are talking about camera's and lenses because I just got George's new camera for our trip in the mail today!  he bought the new Canon 7d with an upgraded lens.  Not sue which lens though that is all him!    All i know is he has wanted a new camera to replace our original rebel for almost 2 yrs and he finally did it.  I can't wait for the WDW pics now!!!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers, positive thoughts, and pixie dust please!
> 
> Doing a drive by post again gang...sorry!  For those who haven't been following along on my PTR or FB....poor Aisling is falling apart!  She developed double ear infections at the start of school.  They were pretty bad so they gave her Z-Pack.  Well, apparently, that wiped out all the good bacteria and she ended up with a bladder infection/UTI last week.  Took 5 days for the results to come back from the hospital.  She's now been on two different antibiotics for 10 days and she STILL has stomach pain and nausea daily.  Dr is not happy so we are going back this afternoon.  Up next: ultrasound and specialist if need be.
> 
> They have two weeks to figure out what is wrong....don't these drs know that we are going to WDW????


I hope she feels better fast!


----------



## Flea

HLAuburn said:


> I just found this article that explains it a little...
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/photoblog/2009/09/ready_918_niftyfifty.html
> 
> I wanna know if/where I can get one for my Canon Rebel.
> 
> Laura, your photos are amazing!  Please tell me we can all take ones like that with a special lens!




I LOVE my nifty fifty lens, I'm no photographer (but I'm learning the basics) but I love the shots I get with it. I got it after a recommendation from another person on the Aussie disney planners thread and I don't regret it for a second.





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Speaking the dark rides with the nifty fifty...I got these with mine on Haunted Mansion




OOOOH that came out great



fairygoodmother said:


> poohnpigletCA leaves tomorrow for the World.  I just finished Drizella...so the count is:
> 
> Piglet Vida
> Eeyore Vida
> Jack Skellington x2
> Cowgirl x2
> Lilo x2
> princess skirt/top x2
> travelling outfits x2
> pirate twirl skirt x2
> animal kingdom outfits x2
> Jasmine x2
> Mulan x2
> Silvermist
> Fawn
> Drizella
> Anastasia
> 
> I know she gave me about 8 months to complete all these, but in all fairness I DID do a wedding in that time, and my shoulder is still giving me constant pain.
> So now I'm off on a much deserved mini vacation.  We leave in a couple of hours for Lake Tahoe for a few days.
> I'm counting on her for pictures....maybe even live from the world!!



Wow Busy busy.. Go you 





11 sleeps to go till we fly out...I'm almost finished the girls halloween TOT costumes. At least the main part of the pettiskirts are done.

It's a bit too cold here to get proper photos (hence why my DD is wearing her big thick winter polarfleece in the pic). I'm really happy with how this top came out. She'll wear it with a peasant top underneath it and her black pettiskirt with red ruffle. The other outfit for my younger DD is the same just with the colours reversed (red where there is black) I should have that finished today (just some pleating and ruffles to add to the corset and it's done)






and for the adults we are going as Hippies  so I tiedyed us some tops.


----------



## MrsBanks

I'm in the process of making my DD's Halloween costume BUT we adopted a new furbaby on Saturday and he keeps trying to help me






Isn't he cute?   Yes, he's tail-less.

now if he'd only leave me alone long enough to cut this costume.


----------



## mom2rtk

TaraZ said:


> Has anyone ever made a pink Ariel ball gown?  My DD has decided she must have one for Christmas-- and that Santa will surely know where to find one!  HELP!!!
> 
> Oh-- I cannot sew ANYTHING...




Hi! I made one earlier this year and we brought it along on our trip. I don't think I've ever seen them for sale.











By the way, this Ariel was awesome!


----------



## mom2rtk

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have the 50mm 1.8, and would love the 50mm 1.4 or the 85mm prime lens.
> I also buy from BH Photo Video!
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and prayers for Aisling and mom and dad, too!!



If you're going to Disney at night, one of the larger aperture lenses is a must. I finally got both the 50mm f1.8 and the 30mm f1.4 before this last trip so I could get good parade and Villains stage show pics. I actually bought the 50mm first, but didn't care for the longer focal length. I moved on to the 30mm not really for the larger aperture, but for the shorter focal length. I'm so glad I did. It allowed me to get more into my photos while still being right on the sidelines. Here's what I got with the 30mm:


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> Absolutely impressive!!  I love all the princess dresses (and you got great photos) and the halloween outfit is adorable.




Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



I must say, every outfit and picture was amazing. Where did you see Belle in this outfit? And of course all the Dwarvs.. 

Does anyone know, is Ariel in Epcot for Breakfast or lunch and dinner? I can't remember. 

Sally


----------



## LauraP22

mom2rtk said:


> If you're going to Disney at night, one of the larger aperture lenses is a must. I finally got both the 50mm f1.8 and the 30mm f1.4 before this last trip so I could get good parade and Villains stage show pics. I actually bought the 50mm first, but didn't care for the longer focal length. I moved on to the 30mm not really for the larger aperture, but for the shorter focal length. I'm so glad I did. It allowed me to get more into my photos while still being right on the sidelines. Here's what I got with the 30mm:



The 30mm 1.4 is a really nice lens, but it is more expensive   I have a shorter focal length lens 24mm 2.8 for those same situations


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> I must say, every outfit and picture was amazing. Where did you see Belle in this outfit? And of course all the Dwarvs..
> 
> Does anyone know, is Ariel in Epcot for Breakfast or lunch and dinner? I can't remember.
> 
> Sally



Many thanks! I sewed obsessively all year getting ready for this trip. That is Belle and her prince from the stage show at DHS. It was a special photo op they let us have because they liked the gown, or because it was her birthday, or because we were just lucky. It's not a standard one.

The Dwarves are out with Snow White at MNSSHP. It's open to all, but the line starts early and stays long all night. We were there at 6 and were 4th in line but the don't come out until 7:30.

I don't know that Ariel has a regular schedule at Akershus. We've been there at breakfast and lunch, and never missed her. But I've heard others say she's not always there.


----------



## mom2rtk

LauraP22 said:


> The 30mm 1.4 is a really nice lens, but it is more expensive   I have a shorter focal length lens 24mm 2.8 for those same situations



If only they made one lens that was perfect for all situations! I HATE having to carry more than one lens, but it was really worth it. I finally started leaving my zoom and my 50mm behind, and stayed with the kit lens and the 30mm f1.4.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mom2rtk said:


> If only they made one lens that was perfect for all situations! I HATE having to carry more than one lens, but it was really worth it. I finally started leaving my zoom and my 50mm behind, and stayed with the kit lens and the 30mm f1.4.



I feel your pain...I hate it too!  I only bring my telephoto lens now to AK.  My 50mm stays with me all the time.  I interchange my 50mm and my kit.  I'm renting a UWA for this trip so that will come out to play at night!  I also only bring my tripod at night.  Don't know what I'm going to do when Aisling doesn't have a stroller that I can throw my tripod in!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

We just returned home Sunday and I have some pictures to share..I only got a few pictures of this first outfit..I dropped my camera after taking these pictures and broke the camera and lens...I was without my camera for 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SOOOOOO SAD!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, here they are...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Anyone still deciding on a prime lens...here are a couple more with the 50mm on my Canon.  By the way, mine came from B&H thru Amazon.  There is no flash with these.  Strictly the lights from the parade.  They don't want you to use flash with the Headless Horseman because the horse is trained with lights and flashes or the red light on video camera could confuse him.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Anyone still deciding on a prime lens...here are a couple more with the 50mm on my Canon.  By the way, mine came from B&H thru Amazon.  There is no flash with these.  Strictly the lights from the parade.  They don't want you to use flash with the Headless Horseman because the horse is trained with lights and flashes or the red light on video camera could confuse him.



Those are some great night time shots!!  I guess I need to take out my nifty fifty more often!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Anyone still deciding on a prime lens...here are a couple more with the 50mm on my Canon.  By the way, mine came from B&H thru Amazon.  There is no flash with these.  Strictly the lights from the parade.  They don't want you to use flash with the Headless Horseman because the horse is trained with lights and flashes or the red light on video camera could confuse him.



Beautiful shots! And you staked out a great spot too. Great job all around!


----------



## mickimousemama

I have been struggling with weather or not I should attempt to make pettiskirts or just buy them for around $25 on the unmentionable... I don't have a ruffler foot, and the idea of all that gathering by hand REALLY does NOT excite me, however I "Want" a pink one, red one and white one for my DD4 and I am making my DN4 a Strawberry Shortcake costume for halloween and I really think it will need the added fluff under it, I could REALLY use some voices of reason here.  I don't "need" the ones for my DD right away although I'd really like to have atleast one (probably white to go with more stuff)... My mother thinks I am nuts and should just make them but I have major fears of sitting at my machine hour after hour trying to pick out my mistakes... HELP???


----------



## mom2rtk

mickimousemama said:


> I have been struggling with weather or not I should attempt to make pettiskirts or just buy them for around $25 on the unmentionable... I don't have a ruffler foot, and the idea of all that gathering by hand REALLY does NOT excite me, however I "Want" a pink one, red one and white one for my DD4 and I am making my DN4 a Strawberry Shortcake costume for halloween and I really think it will need the added fluff under it, I could REALLY use some voices of reason here.  I don't "need" the ones for my DD right away although I'd really like to have atleast one (probably white to go with more stuff)... My mother thinks I am nuts and should just make them but I have major fears of sitting at my machine hour after hour trying to pick out my mistakes... HELP???



If you do buy them online, just ask around and find a good place recommended by someone else. I bought one last year to put under a Minnie costume and was really disappointed in the lack of "fluff". But like you, I would not want to sit down and do all that gathering..........


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

More pictures...these were made by the AWESOME Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns) !!!!!! I just LOVE her work!!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Adi12982 said:


> NO, I haven't found pumpkin tortellini!!  I'm going to have to find someone to mail me some - LOL!  j/k
> 
> I've been feeling some crampy feelings (like right before you begin your period - at least how I feel before), and have lost most if not all of my plug (sorry if TMI). . . but not much else.  No real contractions yet.  As of Friday - I am a loose 1 cm dilated (more than 1, but not 2), baby's head is at zero station (midwife could touch it), and at 70% effacement (meaning 30% is gone, 70 still left).  It is some progress, which is great - but Dennis (DH) and I cannot wait for her to be here in our arms. . . though if it means she'll be healthier if she stays in longer, I'll keep trudging along!  I hope it is not too much longer because he head being as low as it is, is NOT comfortable!



Adi- I am sooooooooooooooo excited for you!! Sending you well wishes for everything to go smoothly!
Hannah has been an absolute delight- everywhere we go people comment on what a happy baby she is....complete opposite from my colicky baby (Megan). Who is now a drama queen. Oy vey.


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessKell said:


> OK folks, well its up in the air if we will be able to make it to Disneyland for Christmas... BUT I am gonna start making customs anyway.  If we can't make it, we WILL be going for Princess Peach's birthday in Feb. She said its the only thing she is asking for. I am gonna put together a package price for a trip and have her make a "wish list" and give it to the grandparents.  Hopefully, we can all come up with enough to make her birthday the best it can be. Since it will be the first that dad will not be around (Still months away but with the way he is now....Im sure he will still be gone. so sad) and I really want to make it special for her.  If they agree I will just go ahead and book it and they can all pay for it through WDT.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I have much fabric. BUT I have just ONE yard.. only one yard of the large Minnie dot.  Georgia is in a size 6/7/8 (depending on length). What would you make with that? Idea Please. I think I will hold of on making any holiday with that one just incase we don't go it can be used for her birthday.


What about a stripwork twirl dress?  Either w/ the minnie as the bodice or maybe white w/ a minnie applique?  And you might still have enough left over for the bodice and bottom pieces ona vida.



LauraP22 said:


> Hi   Haven't posted over here in a long time.  After the trip to Disn
> ey World in Sept 08, I didn't want to come on here because I couldn't wait to go back and knew it might take a little while before I could.  Then I got pregnant about a month after our return and things have been busy here.  Anyhow, thought I'd pop in and say hello as we have planned our next trip for Sept 2010  and I am super excited to take my older two back again and introduce the newest member of our family to Disney
> 
> Here are some pics of some things I've been making lately and a pic of my new daughter Ellie.
> 
> Most of you probably don't remember or haven't met me so here is an intro too.  I'm Laura
> Gabi is 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam is 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and accident prone...
> 
> Ellie is my newest baby and is only 3 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always making something, I sew, spin, knit and have an unhealthy obsession with photography
> 
> Here's a recent outfit I made Gabi, as you can see, she's very enthusiastic about modeling it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have some new Disney fabrics winging my way and a trip to plan outfits for, so I imagine I'll be around a bit for inspiration and to share outfit ideas and photos


So cute- great pics!


Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I thought I would post a few more photos of Moli's dresses from our recent trip.
> 
> I'm not sure whi will remember but a few of you gave me some help with the Faries dress Moli wanted to wear to the Bibbidi Bobbidi boutique. Well it did cause me a bit of hastle, but I got there in the end and she decided she wanted to be Tinkerbell
> 
> Here is a photo of her in the BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and this is her after the BBB...and after we spent 1hr waiting to see Tinkerbell...aarrgghh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also before we went Moli was upset that I hadn't made her Tinkerbell shoes. I told her we would buy some in Disney World.....she didn't forget this, but I couldn't believe Disney didn't have any Tink shoes!!!!! She was so upset so we ended up buying Cinderellas Glass Slippers for her to wear.
> 
> After seeing TB, Moli decided that she was too hot in the dress I spent days making.......so changed into shorts but kept her Cinderella shoes on!!! but as a result....hot weather, sweaty feet and plastic shoes, her poof feet were cut and had blisters but she wouldn't take them off
> 
> This is Ieuan and Moli at the Crystal Palace for Breakfast. I would definatly recomend this as you can get into the park before the crowds...great for photos in front of the castle. Also the Breakfast was nice and the characters good.
> 
> Ieuan had alot of attention because of his super sluth T-shirt, I'm so glad I made it for him, thanks for your help guys


These are so cute!  I'm sorry about Moli's feet though.


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers, positive thoughts, and pixie dust please!
> 
> Doing a drive by post again gang...sorry!  For those who haven't been following along on my PTR or FB....poor Aisling is falling apart!  She developed double ear infections at the start of school.  They were pretty bad so they gave her Z-Pack.  Well, apparently, that wiped out all the good bacteria and she ended up with a bladder infection/UTI last week.  Took 5 days for the results to come back from the hospital.  She's now been on two different antibiotics for 10 days and she STILL has stomach pain and nausea daily.  Dr is not happy so we are going back this afternoon.  Up next: ultrasound and specialist if need be.
> 
> They have two weeks to figure out what is wrong....don't these drs know that we are going to WDW????


Sure hope she feels better soon and no one else gets sick.


mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!


These are absolutely fabulous!!


fairygoodmother said:


> poohnpigletCA leaves tomorrow for the World.  I just finished Drizella...so the count is:
> 
> Piglet Vida
> Eeyore Vida
> Jack Skellington x2
> Cowgirl x2
> Lilo x2
> princess skirt/top x2
> travelling outfits x2
> pirate twirl skirt x2
> animal kingdom outfits x2
> Jasmine x2
> Mulan x2
> Silvermist
> Fawn
> Drizella
> Anastasia
> 
> I know she gave me about 8 months to complete all these, but in all fairness I DID do a wedding in that time, and my shoulder is still giving me constant pain.
> So now I'm off on a much deserved mini vacation.  We leave in a couple of hours for Lake Tahoe for a few days.
> I'm counting on her for pictures....maybe even live from the world!!


Can't wait to see pics- hint hint...



Flea said:


> I LOVE my nifty fifty lens, I'm no photographer (but I'm learning the basics) but I love the shots I get with it. I got it after a recommendation from another person on the Aussie disney planners thread and I don't regret it for a second.
> 
> 11 sleeps to go till we fly out...I'm almost finished the girls halloween TOT costumes. At least the main part of the pettiskirts are done.
> 
> It's a bit too cold here to get proper photos (hence why my DD is wearing her big thick winter polarfleece in the pic). I'm really happy with how this top came out. She'll wear it with a peasant top underneath it and her black pettiskirt with red ruffle. The other outfit for my younger DD is the same just with the colours reversed (red where there is black) I should have that finished today (just some pleating and ruffles to add to the corset and it's done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the adults we are going as Hippies  so I tiedyed us some tops.


Cute- absolutely love the corset tops!


MrsBanks said:


> I'm in the process of making my DD's Halloween costume BUT we adopted a new furbaby on Saturday and he keeps trying to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he cute?   Yes, he's tail-less.
> 
> now if he'd only leave me alone long enough to cut this costume.


Oh, he's so cute!


iluvwdw4ever said:


> We j
> ust returned home Sunday and I have some pictures to share..I only got a few pictures of this first outfit..I dropped my camera after taking these pictures and broke the camera and lens...I was without my camera for 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SOOOOOO SAD!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, here they are...



Oh no,I'm so sorry about your camera; that's a nightmare I have, that my camera will break at Disney.  The pics you have are great though!


----------



## eeyore3847

iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just returned home Sunday and I have some pictures to share..I only got a few pictures of this first outfit..I dropped my camera after taking these pictures and broke the camera and lens...I was without my camera for 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SOOOOOO SAD!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th_




Love this dress... very cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mickimousemama said:


> I have been struggling with weather or not I should attempt to make pettiskirts or just buy them for around $25 on the unmentionable... I don't have a ruffler foot, and the idea of all that gathering by hand REALLY does NOT excite me, however I "Want" a pink one, red one and white one for my DD4 and I am making my DN4 a Strawberry Shortcake costume for halloween and I really think it will need the added fluff under it, I could REALLY use some voices of reason here.  I don't "need" the ones for my DD right away although I'd really like to have atleast one (probably white to go with more stuff)... My mother thinks I am nuts and should just make them but I have major fears of sitting at my machine hour after hour trying to pick out my mistakes... HELP???



So I asked myself this question a couple of months ago, and decided I could totally do that- how hard could it possibly be?  Yeah, well, I have now gathered a football field (I'm really, really not exaggerating).  I dread the thought of ever making another one.  I'm pretty sure I just might consider a root canal as a preferable experience.  But who knows?  You might like it:rotfl
2: and so far it is my only uncompleted sewing project.  (Compared the the monotony and annoyance of this, the feliz is a total cakewalk)


----------



## glorib

mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



Wowza!  Amazing, all of them!  Looks like you had a fabulous time!


----------



## disneymomof1

mom2rtk said:


> Beautiful shots! And you staked out a great spot too. Great job all around!




All these awesome shots of the headless horseman are bumming me out !!! When we attended MNSSHP this year it had rained earlier and CM told us before the parade started that Headless Horseman would not be out because of the wet pavement.  We were so upset, that is the highlight of the parade for me. But we had a great time anyway, actually had a seat for parade and no one trying to stand in front of us !!!!!


----------



## mickimousemama

ireland_nicole said:


> So I asked myself this question a couple of months ago, and decided I could totally do that- how hard could it possibly be?  Yeah, well, I have now gathered a football field (I'm really, really not exaggerating).  I dread the thought of ever making another one.  I'm pretty sure I just might consider a root canal as a preferable experience.  But who knows?  You might like it:rotfl
> 2: and so far it is my only uncompleted sewing project.  (Compared the the monotony and annoyance of this, the feliz is a total cakewalk)



THANK YOU!!! It's good to know that I am not the only one that is intimidated by the massive amounts of gathering this would take!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Those are some great night time shots!!  I guess I need to take out my nifty fifty more often!!



Yes you do Jenny!!!!



mom2rtk said:


> Beautiful shots! And you staked out a great spot too. Great job all around!



I totally lucked out with that spot.  We were heading over to adventureland from tomorrowland and the first villian's mix and mingle was going on...we stopped to watch for just a second to see what it was about and I realized that I was standing in a prime location for the parade.  So I just stayed there.  I sent Randy and Aisling to get drinks/snacks and I stayed there with my tripod.  They stood behind me when they got back.  I also lucked out that a CM was standing right there to control traffic and she yelled at everyone who came and stood in front of my tripod...and trust me...plenty of people tried!



mickimousemama said:


> I have been struggling with weather or not I should attempt to make pettiskirts or just buy them for around $25 on the unmentionable... I don't have a ruffler foot, and the idea of all that gathering by hand REALLY does NOT excite me, however I "Want" a pink one, red one and white one for my DD4 and I am making my DN4 a Strawberry Shortcake costume for halloween and I really think it will need the added fluff under it, I could REALLY use some voices of reason here.  I don't "need" the ones for my DD right away although I'd really like to have atleast one (probably white to go with more stuff)... My mother thinks I am nuts and should just make them but I have major fears of sitting at my machine hour after hour trying to pick out my mistakes... HELP???



Definitely buy one...PMing you



disneymomof1 said:


> All these awesome shots of the headless horseman are bumming me out !!! When we attended MNSSHP this year it had rained earlier and CM told us before the parade started that Headless Horseman would not be out because of the wet pavement.  We were so upset, that is the highlight of the parade for me. But we had a great time anyway, actually had a seat for parade and no one trying to stand in front of us !!!!!



If you are a scrapbooker...feel free to steal my pics if you want   Sorry you missed him.  He was pretty cool.  I'm glad we say him on our first MNSSHP last year cuz it will make me less sad if we miss him this year.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just returned home Sunday and I have some pictures to share..I only got a few pictures of this first outfit..I dropped my camera after taking these pictures and broke the camera and lens...I was without my camera for 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SOOOOOO SAD!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, here they are...



OH no!!!!  I am so sorry!  Did it break on your 3rd to last day or did you buy a whole new camera?!?!


----------



## Flea

WOW absolutely amazing outfits.

I wish I had the patience and skill to do applique.


----------



## mom2rtk

iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures...these were made by the AWESOME Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns) !!!!!! I just LOVE her work!!!!!



Those are fabulous! I finally got to see one of her creations in person. We were leaving the line for Belle and the Beast in France at Epcot, and another Disboutiquer stopped to say hi. Her daughter was in the Halloween Tink one Lisa posted here earlier. Her daughter was gorgeous in it! Thanks for taking the time to say hi! Can you remind me which one of you it was?


----------



## birdie757

Speaking of petticoats, do you guys use the same ones for the long princess gowns as you do for the shorter twirl skirts?  I need to make one for dh's Halloween costume but also love the look with the twirl skirts so I am hoping this is the case.  Do you just make them a bit shorter than the twirl skirts?  I know how to make them in general...I just need to amp up the poof...last time I tried it was so unpoofy you couldn't even tell it was there


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

mom2rtk said:


> Those are fabulous! I finally got to see one of her creations in person. We were leaving the line for Belle and the Beast in France at Epcot, and another Disboutiquer stopped to say hi. Her daughter was in the Halloween Tink one Lisa posted here earlier. Her daughter was gorgeous in it! Thanks for taking the time to say hi! Can you remind me which one of you it was?



My daughter was the one in the Tink dress!!!!! It was so great meeting you!!! Your daughters gown was absolutely GORGEOUS in person!!!!!! I really, really reallllly want to get some of your gowns for my daughter!!!!

Forgot to tell you..I snapped a picture of your daughter with Belle..I hope you don't mind!!!! I will post it if you would like me to!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



Amazing!  I was hoping to see your daughters amazing gowns in person!  It was a hot, and busy week.


----------



## LauraP22

iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just returned home Sunday and I have some pictures to share..I only got a few pictures of this first outfit..I dropped my camera after taking these pictures and broke the camera and lens...I was without my camera for 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SOOOOOO SAD!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, here they are...



so cute 


mickimousemama said:


> I have been struggling with weather or not I should attempt to make pettiskirts or just buy them for around $25 on the unmentionable... I don't have a ruffler foot, and the idea of all that gathering by hand REALLY does NOT excite me, however I "Want" a pink one, red one and white one for my DD4 and I am making my DN4 a Strawberry Shortcake costume for halloween and I really think it will need the added fluff under it, I could REALLY use some voices of reason here.  I don't "need" the ones for my DD right away although I'd really like to have atleast one (probably white to go with more stuff)... My mother thinks I am nuts and should just make them but I have major fears of sitting at my machine hour after hour trying to pick out my mistakes... HELP???



started one once, hated it with the white hot passion of a thousand suns, will never again attempt one.


iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures...these were made by the AWESOME Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns) !!!!!! I just LOVE her work!!!!!


gorgeous!


ireland_nicole said:


> So I asked myself this question a couple of months ago, and decided I could totally do that- how hard could it possibly be?  Yeah, well, I have now gathered a football field (I'm really, really not exaggerating).  I dread the thought of ever making another one.  I'm pretty sure I just might consider a root canal as a preferable experience.  But who knows?  You might like it:rotfl
> 2: and so far it is my only uncompleted sewing project.  (Compared the the monotony and annoyance of this, the feliz is a total cakewalk)


that sounds like my reaction only I didn't even finish mine.


----------



## mickimousemama

iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just returned home Sunday and I have some pictures to share..I only got a few pictures of this first outfit..I dropped my camera after taking these pictures and broke the camera and lens...I was without my camera for 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SOOOOOO SAD!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, here they are...




These outfits are GREAT!! I love the detail in the vida and the t-shirts!  I noticed you said your other sets were by LisaZoe, are these as well or did you do these ones?  Your kids are adorable!  My DD4 keeps comming and asking me to go back to look at their outfits "just one more time mommy"   SOOOO Sorry about your camera   about 18 months ago my dad "helped" me pack my van before a photo shoot (that was 2 1/2 hours away) I had everything setting on my couch ready to go but hadn't zipped shut my camera bag.. when I got to the shoot and opened the hatch of my van my camera came flying out and hit the tar... I was DEVISTATED, my favorite lens was ruined.. took me a while to come to terms with it, luckily my camera still worked well tho!


----------



## mom2rtk

iluvwdw4ever said:


> My daughter was the one in the Tink dress!!!!! It was so great meeting you!!! Your daughters gown was absolutely GORGEOUS in person!!!!!! I really, really reallllly want to get some of your gowns for my daughter!!!!
> 
> Forgot to tell you..I snapped a picture of your daughter with Belle..I hope you don't mind!!!! I will post it if you would like me to!!!



I wondered if that was you, but just wasn't sure. I actually ran into several Disboutiquers over the course of the week.

And no problem taking the photo. She'd be thrilled and we'd both love to see it!

Wasn't that Wednesday a nice break from the opressive heat????


----------



## mickimousemama

mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!





WOW!!! You did a magnificent job on every one of her outfits.. I cannot even pick a favorite!


----------



## mom2rtk

birdie757 said:


> Speaking of petticoats, do you guys use the same ones for the long princess gowns as you do for the shorter twirl skirts?  I need to make one for dh's Halloween costume but also love the look with the twirl skirts so I am hoping this is the case.  Do you just make them a bit shorter than the twirl skirts?  I know how to make them in general...I just need to amp up the poof...last time I tried it was so unpoofy you couldn't even tell it was there



We're big believers in hoop skirts for princess gowns. My daughter loves hers. It's much more comfortable than a petticoat. It's all jsut air underneath, and she usually wears shorts under even the fanciest gowns. And they give them such a beautiful sillhouette!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

mickimousemama said:


> These outfits are GREAT!! I love the detail in the vida and the t-shirts!  I noticed you said your other sets were by LisaZoe, are these as well or did you do these ones?  Your kids are adorable!  My DD4 keeps comming and asking me to go back to look at their outfits "just one more time mommy"   SOOOO Sorry about your camera   about 18 months ago my dad "helped" me pack my van before a photo shoot (that was 2 1/2 hours away) I had everything setting on my couch ready to go but hadn't zipped shut my camera bag.. when I got to the shoot and opened the hatch of my van my camera came flying out and hit the tar... I was DEVISTATED, my favorite lens was ruined.. took me a while to come to terms with it, luckily my camera still worked well tho!



Thanks so much for the compliments!! I did not make any of the outfits. The Mickey Jack tees and Minnie Sally vida was made by Designed*By*Dena. Her work is amazing!!!!

I was soooooo devastated when my camera broke!!!!!!! I take TONS of pictures and I was totally lost without it!!!! My husband called the camera store right away and they said that it would take 2-3 days to fix it. He took a cab to the store and was back at the resort in an hour. It was VERY expensive to have the lens and body fixed!!!!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Mom2rtk help please.

Darla had her son drop off the costumes today and she is off on a much needed vacation. I need to make the gold head thingy for Anastassia. Also did Katie stay in her costume for MNSSHP. We are going on Fri. 10/8. We are having dinner at CRT before the party. The plan was to have them wear Anastassia & Drizella to CRT and MNSSHP after. However, I just noticed a slice in the back of Anastassia's gown that I am afraid will rip if she wears it all night. We are going to 1900 PF later in the week and I would like Anastasia for that. So if they wear Mary Poppins or Belle do you think it would be to hot?


----------



## mom2rtk

mickimousemama said:


> WOW!!! You did a magnificent job on every one of her outfits.. I cannot even pick a favorite!



Thank you! I waver back and forth between Belle and Cinderella as my favorite. But I don't even have to ask Katie. It was hands down Lady Tremaine. She had a BALL in that dress! As she gets older, we'll probably move more into villains costumes. It actually sounds like a lot of fun, but I hope she'll humor me by wearing an occasional princess gown still.....


----------



## ncmomof2

Here are our photos from last week. Sorry there are so many!!  I finally had time today to get them organized to post.  We got back on Sat. and had a great time!  I had alot of people ask were we got our shirts/dresses/bag.


We got alot of attention with the ice cream shirts!











Pretending to be pirates!


----------



## birdie757

mom2rtk said:


> We're big believers in hoop skirts for princess gowns. My daughter loves hers. It's much more comfortable than a petticoat. It's all jsut air underneath, and she usually wears shorts under even the fanciest gowns. And they give them such a beautiful sillhouette!


Hmmm never thought of a hoop.  How young was your dd when she started wearing them?  My dd is not quite 4 so I am not sure about how she would handle a hoop especially since she is still at the age where she will ride in the stroller periodically or get carried from time to time...especially in the long character greeting lines.

I will have to do some research though...since we live in Florida, even further south that WDW, we have some really warm Halloweens...so that is a nice option to have down the road for sure...she is always burning up in her costumes!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

mom2rtk said:


> I wondered if that was you, but just wasn't sure. I actually ran into several Disboutiquers over the course of the week.
> 
> And no problem taking the photo. She'd be thrilled and we'd both love to see it!
> 
> Wasn't that Wednesday a nice break from the opressive heat????



Its not a a very good picture since it was taken from the side but I will post it for you. And yes, we were so glad to see that break in the awful heat!!!! It was BRUTAL those first few days!!!! 

I actually saw you 2 other times but was too far away to approach you. The first was at HS during the downpour over by Muppets..you were taking a picture of your daughter in front of the fountain in the rain. And the second time was at the MK right before MNSSHP..we were over by the Plaza restaurant and saw you walk down Main Street..your daughter was wearing the Minnie Witch outfit.


----------



## mickimousemama

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are our photos from last week. Sorry there are so many!!  I finally had time today to get them organized to post.  We got back on Sat. and had a great time!  I had alot of people ask were we got our shirts/dresses/bag.
> 
> 
> We got alot of attention with the ice cream shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending to be pirates!




Your pictures are all realy great I espeically LOVE the picture of your youngest looking at pooh  the expression on her face is absolutely priceless!


----------



## mom2rtk

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Its not a a very good picture since it was taken from the side but I will post it for you. And yes, we were so glad to see that break in the awful heat!!!! It was BRUTAL those first few days!!!!
> 
> I actually saw you 2 other times but was too far away to approach you. The first was at HS during the downpour over by Muppets..you were taking a picture of your daughter in front of the fountain in the rain. And the second time was at the MK right before MNSSHP..we were over by the Plaza restaurant and saw you walk down Main Street..your daughter was wearing the Minnie Witch outfit.




I'm glad you finally caught up with us! And in my defense, I didn't send her out in the rain for the photo op.... she was dying to try out the umbrella, and I couldn't resist the shot. After that and the downpour the night before, I was concerned we might get wet all week. Thankfully that was the end of it!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

More pictures..


----------



## mom2rtk

birdie757 said:


> Hmmm never thought of a hoop.  How young was your dd when she started wearing them?  My dd is not quite 4 so I am not sure about how she would handle a hoop especially since she is still at the age where she will ride in the stroller periodically or get carried from time to time...especially in the long character greeting lines.
> 
> I will have to do some research though...since we live in Florida, even further south that WDW, we have some really warm Halloweens...so that is a nice option to have down the road for sure...she is always burning up in her costumes!




My daughter was 5 when she got her first real hoop skirt, but I think she would have been fine at 4. You just have to show them how to lift it in back to sit, and lift it in front to go up stairs.

And yes, if you have warm Halloweens, hoops are perfect!


----------



## disneymomof1

Great News !! I added a new ticker. I couldn't stand not having a trip to plan for, DH doesn't want to go this time, he wants to go to an island.  So DD and I will go, probably take my mom with us.  Then in March or April we can go to an island. But I need my yearly Disney fix  !!!!!!!!!!!!  We went this year the week before the Food and Wine Festival started, I think that is a great week, very low crowds. The only think you have to worry about is HOT weather and possible hurricanes.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

mom2rtk said:


> I wondered if that was you, but just wasn't sure. I actually ran into several Disboutiquers over the course of the week.
> 
> And no problem taking the photo. She'd be thrilled and we'd both love to see it!
> 
> Wasn't that Wednesday a nice break from the opressive heat????



Here you go...


----------



## mom2rtk

poohnpigletCA said:


> Mom2rtk help please.
> 
> Darla had her son drop off the costumes today and she is off on a much needed vacation. I need to make the gold head thingy for Anastassia. Also did Katie stay in her costume for MNSSHP. We are going on Fri. 10/8. We are having dinner at CRT before the party. The plan was to have them wear Anastassia & Drizella to CRT and MNSSHP after. However, I just noticed a slice in the back of Anastassia's gown that I am afraid will rip if she wears it all night. We are going to 1900 PF later in the week and I would like Anastasia for that. So if they wear Mary Poppins or Belle do you think it would be to hot?




I forgot to mention I have a friend who will be down at the same time as you. She's taking a bunch of Katie's stuff for her daughter, so say hi if you see a familiar costume! She has an old Belle, Mary Poppins, Alice, Cinderella's rags, Snow White's rags and Wendy... so far.... Her daughter is almost 9 and has blonde hair. She'll also have the skirt sets with the appliques Shannon did.

I'm hoping for all of you that you have cooler weather than we did!


----------



## mom2rtk

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here you go...



Awww.... adorable. Katie loved it! 

Was that before or after the camera incident? That just gave me chills!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Mom2RtK- gorgeous stuff, but tell us all about dinner with astasia and drizella- was Lady T. there? What did the characters say?


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

mom2rtk said:


> Awww.... adorable. Katie loved it!
> 
> Was that before or after the camera incident? That just gave me chills!



I'm glad you like it!!! This was taken after the camera and lens had been fixed!!! They were broken on the second day of our trip!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

And more pictures..


----------



## mickimousemama

Just wondering if anyone has done any Kai Lan customs?  I have an idea of what I'm going to do but thought I'd see if anyone else has done any for inspiration!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Mom2RtK- gorgeous stuff, but tell us all about dinner with astasia and drizella- was Lady T. there? What did the characters say?



Thanks for asking! We had a BALL with that costume!

We had 5 PM ADR's, and got there a little early. THey asked Katie to help open the restaurant, so we got a group shot with Cinderella and the Prince. She had a BALL with the characters, ordering them about in true Lady T fashion. When Lady T came by our table, she brought the character handler, who had her own personal camera. She asked Katie if she could have a photo for her scrapbook. She put Katie up on a chair so they could pose together. We were lucky enough to have the best Lady T we've met there.

I did ask for a group shot with the stepsisters, but they said they couldn't do it. I think it's because it was so early in the evening. When we got our special group shot on the last trip, it was after the restaurant closed.

We had a blast and laughed our way through dinner, but no group shot. So we brought the costume back into the MK later in the week. The same Lady T was there and recognized Katie right away, although she wasn't in costume. She pulled her up for a chat and advised her to consider a career in the theater. She told her she had the poise of girls twice her age. Katie grinned from ear to ear and now likes to practice her Lady T bossiness whenever possible..........

Katie put the costume on for some great outdoor shots with Lady T,  but the stepsisters were not out then, so no group shot. The character handler said though that Lady T had been talking about Katie all week. 

We did finally get our group shots at the Halloween party with a different Tremaine family.


----------



## sahm1000

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks Adi!!!  9 more days for you!!!  Sooooo exciting!!!  Feeling anything yet???  Did you ever find pumpkin tortellinni in Florida????



Not much help since you're in FL, but here in Dallas we have two places that make homemade ravioli with lots of variety and last fall I bought some for a dinner party that were butternut squash and some that were pumpkin.  Absolutely delicious!  I used a Michael Chiarelli (spelled that way wrong but he's on the food network) recipe for the squash!  Hope you find some!



mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



Beautiful pictures!  How great that she was able to meet all of the princesses at once!  We were in WDW last year in September and it is really hot!  We don't have very high humidity here in Dallas so that was a killer for us.  But I grew up in St. Louis (the HOTTEST place ever come July with 90+ temps and 90+ humidty) so I ought to be used to it!



fairygoodmother said:


> poohnpigletCA leaves tomorrow for the World.  I just finished Drizella...so the count is:
> 
> Piglet Vida
> Eeyore Vida
> Jack Skellington x2
> Cowgirl x2
> Lilo x2
> princess skirt/top x2
> travelling outfits x2
> pirate twirl skirt x2
> animal kingdom outfits x2
> Jasmine x2
> Mulan x2
> Silvermist
> Fawn
> Drizella
> Anastasia
> 
> I know she gave me about 8 months to complete all these, but in all fairness I DID do a wedding in that time, and my shoulder is still giving me constant pain.
> So now I'm off on a much deserved mini vacation.  We leave in a couple of hours for Lake Tahoe for a few days.
> I'm counting on her for pictures....maybe even live from the world!!



Go take a break!  That is a list!  Wow! Have a great vacation!


----------



## sahm1000

MrsBanks said:


> I'm in the process of making my DD's Halloween costume BUT we adopted a new furbaby on Saturday and he keeps trying to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he cute?   Yes, he's tail-less.
> 
> now if he'd only leave me alone long enough to cut this costume.



Very cute!  Was he born without a tail (if this is a stupid question, sorry!  I've never had cats) or did he lose it in an accident?  



iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just returned home Sunday and I have some pictures to share..I only got a few pictures of this first outfit..I dropped my camera after taking these pictures and broke the camera and lens...I was without my camera for 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SOOOOOO SAD!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, here they are...





iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures...these were made by the AWESOME Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns) !!!!!! I just LOVE her work!!!!!



Great pictures!  Beautiful customs too!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



Yay!  I'm so glad you got to see the penguin this time!  Your pics are awesome!  That is so cool you were able to meet belle and the prince from the show.  I was disappointed because my DD's were dressed as Belle (yellow dress and blue dress) when we were at HS but there was no place to meet her there.  You were so lucky!



mom2rtk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes it was a very special photo, a birthday gift from a princess friend. I hope it's a birthday she'll always remember.



We also have a special princess friend so we were able to get one of those photos one day.  



iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just returned home Sunday and I have some pictures to share..I only got a few pictures of this first outfit..I dropped my camera after taking these pictures and broke the camera and lens...I was without my camera for 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SOOOOOO SAD!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, here they are...
> 
> []



Our brand new camera was dropped while we were there one night and broke.  So my poor DH had to take a cab to a best buy and fight with them to exchange it.  We had only had it two weeks and bought the warranty and everything.  Luckily they finally gave us a new one.  I don't know what we would have done.  Glad you got yours fixed but was sorry to hear that happened.


----------



## mickimousemama

Gosh I'm FULL of questions today.. must be all my injuries are forcing me to sit down and take a break LOL.. ANYWHO, My Bday is on the 16th and to celebrate i'm going to take the kids DS11, DS6, DD4 and my Closest thing to a Sister I have and her three DS's ages 6, 2, and 5 months to "Where The Wild Things Are"  I'm trying to think of something in expensive but fun for us to wear, I thought about doing Iron On Transfers for her and I with silloettes of the monsters and the words "I Tame Wild Things" But I'm at a loss for the kids, of course I'd like my DD in something super cute.. my ideal choice would be a vida with an image appliqued on the front, but I'm not sure I have time to do that LOL but what can I do special for all them boys so they feel included?


----------



## GlassSlippers

mickimousemama said:


> Gosh I'm FULL of questions today.. must be all my injuries are forcing me to sit down and take a break LOL.. ANYWHO, My Bday is on the 16th and to celebrate i'm going to take the kids DS11, DS6, DD4 and my Closest thing to a Sister I have and her three DS's ages 6, 2, and 5 months to "Where The Wild Things Are"  I'm trying to think of something in expensive but fun for us to wear, I thought about doing Iron On Transfers for her and I with silloettes of the monsters and the words "I Tame Wild Things" But I'm at a loss for the kids, of course I'd like my DD in something super cute.. my ideal choice would be a vida with an image appliqued on the front, but I'm not sure I have time to do that LOL but what can I do special for all them boys so they feel included?



Maybe t shirts that say Wild Thing #1, Wild Thing #2, etc?


----------



## Granna4679

iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures...these were made by the AWESOME Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns) !!!!!! I just LOVE her work!!!!!



Both sets of pictures are soooo cute.  I love this last picture of your 3 children.  Those outfits are so unique and darling.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I'm so excited. I have a job interview tomorrow. I took a skills test for a security job on Saturday and they called today to say I did very well on the test and want me to come in tomorrow for an interview!!! At the test there were 9 people for 3 jobs. I don't know how many they are bringing back for interviews but right now it looks like I might have a decent chance.

And tomorrow I will hopefully have something to share. This project was quite the challenge for me. I am very new to sewing and DS wants to be Anakin Skywalker for Halloween. I couldn't find a pattern so I made my own. I just have to sew the bottom sections tomorrow then I should be able have DS try it on, hopefully it fits.


----------



## mickimousemama

PrincessMickey said:


> I'm so excited. I have a job interview tomorrow. I took a skills test for a security job on Saturday and they called today to say I did very well on the test and want me to come in tomorrow for an interview!!! At the test there were 9 people for 3 jobs. I don't know how many they are bringing back for interviews but right now it looks like I might have a decent chance.
> 
> And tomorrow I will hopefully have something to share. This project was quite the challenge for me. I am very new to sewing and DS wants to be Anakin Skywalker for Halloween. I couldn't find a pattern so I made my own. I just have to sew the bottom sections tomorrow then I should be able have DS try it on, hopefully it fits.




Good Luck Tomorrow!


----------



## ireland_nicole

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are our photos from last week. Sorry there are so many!!  I finally had time today to get them organized to post.  We got back on Sat. and had a great time!  I had alot of people ask were we got our shirts/dresses/bag.
> 
> 
> We got alot of attention with the ice cream shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending to be pirates!



Awesome!!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures..


These are fantastic!


PrincessMickey said:


> I'm so excited. I have a job interview tomorrow. I took a skills test for a security job on Saturday and they called today to say I did very well on the test and want me to come in tomorrow for an interview!!! At the test there were 9 people for 3 jobs. I don't know how many they are bringing back for interviews but right now it looks like I might have a decent chance.
> 
> And tomorrow I will hopefully have something to share. This project was quite the challenge for me. I am very new to sewing and DS wants to be Anakin Skywalker for Halloween. I couldn't find a pattern so I made my own. I just have to sew the bottom sections tomorrow then I should be able have DS try it on, hopefully it fits.



Oooh, Good luck tomorrow!!  And can't wait to see the outfit!


----------



## Tink561

I haven't shared pictures from our recent trip here but some have seen them on Facebook.

















She was in a hurry to get to the castle.




Here is a link to her BBB video
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=1134636201621

















Flying with Tink!












Being crazy with the Mad Hatter




























These are just a few.  I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## NaeNae

Tink561 said:


> I haven't shared pictures from our recent trip here but some have seen them on Facebook.



I would love to see more pictures of this outfit.

I couldn't get the facebook link to work.


----------



## Tink561

NaeNae said:


> I would love to see more pictures of this outfit.















It has Minnie on the top.  On the skirt are Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, Donald and Daisy.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tink561 said:


> I haven't shared pictures from our recent trip here but some have seen them on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was in a hurry to get to the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to her BBB video
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=1134636201621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying with Tink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being crazy with the Mad Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just a few.  I'll post more tomorrow.



Holy cow!  Amazing!!


----------



## NaeNae

Tink561 said:


> It has Minnie on the top.  On the skirt are Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, Donald and Daisy.



This is so cute!  I would love to make something similiar for my DGD's.


----------



## Tink561

NaeNae said:


> This is so cute!  I would love to make something similiar for my DGD's.




Thanks!  I can't take credit, I didn't make any of them.


----------



## VBAndrea

Fly by post to say I *LOVE* everyone's pictures from their trips.  It's awesome to see all the customs in action and I think those of you who have posted in the past couple of days have the best outfits I've seen!

Janet, so glad you tracked down the penguin.  Where did you finally find him?  Great photo op with the show Belle as well, but I can't believe they wouldn't give you a group shot at 1900 PF.  I think my favorite pic of all though is you and dd in front of Cinderella's coach.  You daughter is very photogenic and appears incredibly cooperative ~ I can't say my dd is either 

Love seeing the Lisa Zoe outfits modeled and in action.  Looks like you all had a fab time.

And Tink, your dd seems to be a great poser as well and you must have spend a fortune on those customs -- they are amazing.

I have been busy catching up from working so much last week (normally I work one day a week and last week I worked 4 days in an 8 day period).  I have been sewing, but I've also been cleaning.

I am working on three outfits at once and have two kids to sew for.  I'm also at a loss as to what to do for some outfits so I'm combing through old threads looking for inspiration.  Hopefully I've have at least one thing to post next week, though after seeing the recent photos from you all my clothes look like peasant outfits ~ glad you all went in Sept/Oct instead of Dec when I'll be there!

I've been reading through everything, just haven't had time to comment and multiquote but I'll try to do better keeping up.  Also wanted to mention to Nicole that I love the family photos you posted with Hannah and Megan -- just beautiful.


----------



## mom2rtk

Tink561 said:


> I haven't shared pictures from our recent trip here but some have seen them on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just a few.  I'll post more tomorrow.



What a gorgeous variety of customs!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Which one of carla c's patterns do you think will work best for disney's little bo peep? 

Also, I would love to see pics of non-Disney halloween outfits.  I still haven't made one for my dd's and it is already Oct 7th!!!  I need to do it soon or not do it at all!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Which one of carla c's patterns do you think will work best for disney's little bo peep?
> 
> Also, I would love to see pics of non-Disney halloween outfits.  I still haven't made one for my dd's and it is already Oct 7th!!!  I need to do it soon or not do it at all!



My guess would be the precious dress w/o the collar and with faux lacing on the front and then double the fullness of the skirt so you could put a petti or something underneath?


----------



## mgmsmommy

Wow as usual your pics are wonderful!  Looks like you had a great time!  
These are my favorite pictures though:
.




mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:



I've gotta get my butt in gear!  only a few weeks till its my turn to go to the world.  Got a new machine the Innovis 1500D  & some of Heathers awesome designs but my camera broke now so no new pics yet.  Soon though I hope!  Lots of other great things I have seen here lately as I quickly skimmed.


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> Fly by post to say I *LOVE* everyone's pictures from their trips.  It's awesome to see all the customs in action and I think those of you who have posted in the past couple of days have the best outfits I've seen!
> 
> Janet, so glad you tracked down the penguin.  Where did you finally find him?  Great photo op with the show Belle as well, but I can't believe they wouldn't give you a group shot at 1900 PF.  I think my favorite pic of all though is you and dd in front of Cinderella's coach.  You daughter is very photogenic and appears incredibly cooperative ~ I can't say my dd is either



Thanks Andrea! We caught up with the Penguin in the Animation Building at DHS. They bring out a bunch of characters at around 5 and they switch with a bunch more characters around 30 minutes later. After starting the day with Katie leaning on a wet gate at the front of the park and getting rust stains all over the gown and gloves, DHS was an awesome day. 

And yes, Katie is really cooperative with the costumes. She really is very outgoing and loves all the extra attention she gets with them. And thanks, I also love the shot in front of the carriage. We had done this at the Pirate & Princess party, but it was raining that night, and our costumes were wet and the picture wasn't that good. I was so glad to get another shot at it!

As for 1900 PF, I was kind of surprised too. But we still had a lot of fun and ended up with great shots later. I've kind of learned that the great moments generally are not the ones I plan for, but just kind of happen along the way.  Of course, that never keeps me from planning anyway!


----------



## tricia

OMG, so many great photos posted since I was on yesterday.  I hope I didn't miss anyone.



Flea said:


> and for the adults we are going as Hippies  so I tiedyed us some tops.



Love the corset top, and your Tie Dyes are just awesome looking.



iluvwdw4ever said:


>



Oh, sorry about the camera.  Glad you got it fixed.  Great outfits



Tnkrbelle565 said:


>



Awesome pics.  Wish I was that good with a camera.  



iluvwdw4ever said:


>



I think Lisa posted these before, but they look much better with kids in them.



ncmomof2 said:


> !



All the outfits are great.  Too bad I didn't think to make the ice cream ones for my boys.  It would have matched well with all the chocolate stains they ended up with over the week. 



Tink561 said:


> I haven't shared pictures from our recent trip here but some have seen them on Facebook.



She is such a little cutie.  And all of the customs are great.


----------



## angel23321

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers, positive thoughts, and pixie dust please!
> 
> Doing a drive by post again gang...sorry!  For those who haven't been following along on my PTR or FB....poor Aisling is falling apart!  She developed double ear infections at the start of school.  They were pretty bad so they gave her Z-Pack.  Well, apparently, that wiped out all the good bacteria and she ended up with a bladder infection/UTI last week.  Took 5 days for the results to come back from the hospital.  She's now been on two different antibiotics for 10 days and she STILL has stomach pain and nausea daily.  Dr is not happy so we are going back this afternoon.  Up next: ultrasound and specialist if need be.
> 
> They have two weeks to figure out what is wrong....don't these drs know that we are going to WDW????



I hope she gets better soon...before your trip especially !!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Speaking the dark rides with the nifty fifty...I got these with mine on Haunted Mansion



WOW...what camera is that from? I'm looking for a new camera.



mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



Wow, Wow and Wow..I love all your outfits.  Those are some great shots...I love the fairy godmother with the carriage in back.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

angel23321 said:


> I hope she gets better soon...before your trip especially !!!
> 
> WOW...what camera is that from? I'm looking for a new camera.



Thank you on both!  

My camera is a Canon Rebel DSLR.  Best price I found for it was on Amazon.  It's a 50mm 1.8 lens on it.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Thanks for all the well-wishes on Aisling.  We went to the doctor yesterday.  He examed her and did some labs.  She is going for an ultrasound on Friday.  They are doing it right where the office is so they are supposed to do a wet read for me and immediately send the results upstairs to her pedi so we know the next course of action.  The labs should be back by then too.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## minnie2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Which one of carla c's patterns do you think will work best for disney's little bo peep?
> 
> Also, I would love to see pics of non-Disney halloween outfits.  I still haven't made one for my dd's and it is already Oct 7th!!!  I need to do it soon or not do it at all!


I say the Precious dress!  


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks for all the well-wishes on Aisling.  We went to the doctor yesterday.  He examed her and did some labs.  She is going for an ultrasound on Friday.  They are doing it right where the office is so they are supposed to do a wet read for me and immediately send the results upstairs to her pedi so we know the next course of action.  The labs should be back by then too.
> 
> Thanks again everyone


I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Wow everyone is posting such great stuff!  I hope to get some more work done on Halloween outfits and costumes this week so I can actually post something.


----------



## disney*mom*82

WOW! This is my first time looking on here and Im in LOVE. Wish I had a clue on how to sew. lol. I maily want to say I am so super impressed by all of your talent and very jealous! I did a bunch of iron ons for our kids our last trip in Sept, they looked nice, but nothing thats gonna last very long. I tried looking for someone on here that had a link to where you may sell some of your clothing, but cant find any  I know itis forbidden to talk about on here, but Ive got a almost 2 yr old dd, 9 yr old dd and 12 yr old ds (size 18mo, 10/12, and 14) that Im looking for some neat new outfits for our trip in March, PM me if anyone knows where I can find something. Thanks!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disney*mom*82 said:


> WOW! This is my first time looking on here and Im in LOVE. Wish I had a clue on how to sew. lol. I maily want to say I am so super impressed by all of your talent and very jealous! I did a bunch of iron ons for our kids our last trip in Sept, they looked nice, but nothing thats gonna last very long. I tried looking for someone on here that had a link to where you may sell some of your clothing, but cant find any  I know itis forbidden to talk about on here, but Ive got a almost 2 yr old dd, 9 yr old dd and 12 yr old ds (size 18mo, 10/12, and 14) that Im looking for some neat new outfits for our trip in March, PM me if anyone knows where I can find something. Thanks!



PMing you


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Didn't Tom post a picture once of a little bo peep outfit?  Am I remembering correctly?    If so, do you know where I can find a picture of it?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Didn't Tom post a picture once of a little bo peep outfit?  Am I remembering correctly?    If so, do you know where I can find a picture of it?



Good memory...he did.  It was back at least a year ago this time I think.  I think Leighanna wore it at Halloween last year???


----------



## lori123

Quick question - I am cutting out a new size vida pattern and debating on adding seam allowances this time.  Do any of you purposely leave out the seam allowances on this pattern?  If so, how does it "change" the look of it?


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Holy cow!  Amazing!!



I second the quote above "amazing"....Your outfits are gorgeous!  I was going to say Alice in Wonderland was my favorite but I kept scrolling and saw the Ariel....beautiful!!  I love them all and little one is just adorable.  Great pictures.


----------



## tricia

K, just got a quick trip report started.  The link is in my siggy.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ANyone have a SINGER FUTURA CE 250? I know some of you have Brother PE700II. I am looking at these machines. Or if anyone has a more options. I want a 5x7 hoop and I want to be able to connect to my computer to digitize designs or download designs.  I know there have been the same questions here before so sorry for the repeats. I have cleaned my machine/changed the needle/put a new bobbin in and it is still doing the same thing. My machine is 6 yrs old at least and I really want one that does embroidery too. and since today is my birthday I am window shopping!


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ANyone have a SINGER FUTURA CE 250? I know some of you have Brother PE700II. I am looking at these machines. Or if anyone has a more options. I want a 5x7 hoop and I want to be able to connect to my computer to digitize designs or download designs.  I know there have been the same questions here before so sorry for the repeats. I have cleaned my machine/changed the needle/put a new bobbin in and it is still doing the same thing. My machine is 6 yrs old at least and I really want one that does embroidery too. and since today is my birthday I am window shopping!



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Steve's Girl

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ANyone have a SINGER FUTURA CE 250? I know some of you have Brother PE700II. I am looking at these machines. Or if anyone has a more options. I want a 5x7 hoop and I want to be able to connect to my computer to digitize designs or download designs.  I know there have been the same questions here before so sorry for the repeats. I have cleaned my machine/changed the needle/put a new bobbin in and it is still doing the same thing. My machine is 6 yrs old at least and I really want one that does embroidery too. and since today is my birthday I am window shopping!



I have been looking for an embroidery machine also.  One little bit of info I can give you is that the Brother does embroidery only.  It is not a sewing/embroidery machine.  Not sure about the Singer.  So, if you are looking to replace your sewing machine, that particular Brother model will not be an option.


----------



## Tink561

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thank you on both!
> 
> My camera is a Canon Rebel DSLR.  Best price I found for it was on Amazon.  It's a 50mm 1.8 lens on it.



I have the Canon Rebel xsi with the 50mm too.  I got the lens right before our trip but didn't feel comfortable enough to take it.  What setting do you use for the dark ride & night pictures.  Do you ever use your kit lens?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

VBAndrea- Thanks so much for the sweet comment...now I want to know- have you come up with something for that cool batik fabric you bought from me!

I love everything- it's so much fun to see "live action shots" of kids wearing their finery at the "World"

I did purchase a machine btw. DH gave me permission, this basically my christmas present for the next several years. Funny, but true.
I bought a used Viking Designer SE, it has a 1 year warranty, a free service I can use- with no expiration date, free one on one classes- as many as I need, or anytime I have questions, and free monthly owners classes (most will be Diamond owners in the class, but who cares) and I got her to include the heirloom sewing kit package (sells online for $185, more than $200 in stores here) so I feel like I really did my research.
Now I want to make just a few purchases ....HeatherSuuuuu-UUUUU, Where ARE UUUUUUUUUU?? I convo'd you this am. 
and DigitalbyDesign- Thats JuJu right?
I wanted to give the 'regular girls' on here my business.

Then I I figured I can just wait for sales at Target, etc for plain shirts, jeans, and have at it.
I would like to find a little baby jacket pattern so I can make up my own quilted fabric, then embroider on it and make a jacket. I know, I'm getting ahead of myself.

I going to look at whats on the USB stick now, but based on the titles I see she didn't save a lot to the memory stick.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Thank you to everyone who has posted pictures from their trips!  I love looking at them all!   I am 3 weeks out and have a lot to sew.  I have cut out just about everything but haven't completed sewing anything.  I have been busy working so that helps the pocket book.  I may end up buying DS a Halloween costume and buying myself a shirt and hat, I have a skirt to wear.





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks for all the well-wishes on Aisling.  We went to the doctor yesterday.  He examed her and did some labs.  She is going for an ultrasound on Friday.  They are doing it right where the office is so they are supposed to do a wet read for me and immediately send the results upstairs to her pedi so we know the next course of action.  The labs should be back by then too.
> 
> Thanks again everyone



I hope they get things straightened out for her.  My DD has had the ultrasound done before and also the x-rays to check for reflux into the kidneys.  Everything looked normal so they determined that she was just having some bladder spasms.  She took a prescription for it for a little while and I gave her cranberry juice everyday and things went back to normal.  I hope everything is okay with Aisling too.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ANyone have a SINGER FUTURA CE 250? I know some of you have Brother PE700II. I am looking at these machines. Or if anyone has a more options. I want a 5x7 hoop and I want to be able to connect to my computer to digitize designs or download designs.  I know there have been the same questions here before so sorry for the repeats. I have cleaned my machine/changed the needle/put a new bobbin in and it is still doing the same thing. My machine is 6 yrs old at least and I really want one that does embroidery too. and since today is my birthday I am window shopping!


I have the Futura CE 150 and I like it a lot.  I didn't buy the software to digitize because I didn't think I would have time to digitize each item.  I buy files from the Heather Sue, or Stitch in Time, or Pegasus Embroidery or SWAK.  I do like the 5x7 hoop and it stitches things out very nicely.  It also sews very well and it makes custom button holes automatically!
I have had mine for a Year and a half and I haven't had any issues with it.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> VBAndrea- Thanks so much for the sweet comment...now I want to know- have you come up with something for that cool batik fabric you bought from me!
> 
> I love everything- it's so much fun to see "live action shots" of kids wearing their finery at the "World"
> 
> I did purchase a machine btw. DH gave me permission, this basically my christmas present for the next several years. Funny, but true.
> I bought a used Viking Designer SE, it has a 1 year warranty, a free service I can use- with no expiration date, free one on one classes- as many as I need, or anytime I have questions, and free monthly owners classes (most will be Diamond owners in the class, but who cares) and I got her to include the heirloom sewing kit package (sells online for $185, more than $200 in stores here) so I feel like I really did my research.
> Now I want to make just a few purchases ....HeatherSuuuuu-UUUUU, Where ARE UUUUUUUUUU?? I convo'd you this am.
> and DigitalbyDesign- Thats JuJu right?
> I wanted to give the 'regular girls' on here my business.
> 
> Then I I figured I can just wait for sales at Target, etc for plain shirts, jeans, and have at it.
> I would like to find a little baby jacket pattern so I can make up my own quilted fabric, then embroider on it and make a jacket. I know, I'm getting ahead of myself.
> 
> I going to look at whats on the USB stick now, but based on the titles I see she didn't save a lot to the memory stick.




Congratulations on your new Machine!
I believe Heather is in WDW this week.


----------



## Adi12982

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ANyone have a SINGER FUTURA CE 250? I know some of you have Brother PE700II. I am looking at these machines. Or if anyone has a more options. I want a 5x7 hoop and I want to be able to connect to my computer to digitize designs or download designs.  I know there have been the same questions here before so sorry for the repeats. I have cleaned my machine/changed the needle/put a new bobbin in and it is still doing the same thing. My machine is 6 yrs old at least and I really want one that does embroidery too. and since today is my birthday I am window shopping!



I have the CE-350 and I really like it.  The 350 comes with the Auto-punch software which digitizes - but it isn't a super great program - it converts things for you but you can't change too much once it converts it - not sure if that makes sense.  I've made really cute stuff with it - I digitized a Baseball logo and it came out GREAT - but once it makes the file you can't change too much about it so you have to have a very clear image.

I like that I hook it up to my computer and can get files from pretty much anywhere.  I like that it reads ANY file type (PES, HUS, etc.) - so it is helpful when shopping for designs   One thing with the 5x7 hoop is that the sewing field is a teeny bit smaller - you you sometimes have to reduce the size of a 5x7 that you purchase a teeny bit - but it is easy to do.

Ask or PM me any questions, I'll help as best as possible


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Adi12982 said:


> I have the CE-350 and I really like it.  The 350 comes with the Auto-punch software which digitizes - but it isn't a super great program - it converts things for you but you can't change too much once it converts it - not sure if that makes sense.  I've made really cute stuff with it - I digitized a Baseball logo and it came out GREAT - but once it makes the file you can't change too much about it so you have to have a very clear image.
> 
> I like that I hook it up to my computer and can get files from pretty much anywhere.  I like that it reads ANY file type (PES, HUS, etc.) - so it is helpful when shopping for designs   One thing with the 5x7 hoop is that the sewing field is a teeny bit smaller - you you sometimes have to reduce the size of a 5x7 that you purchase a teeny bit - but it is easy to do.
> 
> Ask or PM me any questions, I'll help as best as possible



I didn't know there was a 350. The 250 I saw at Joanns had Auto punch software included in the box. Not sure if it is the same though.  Is it easy to switch colors when doing the embroidery?


----------



## birdie757

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ANyone have a SINGER FUTURA CE 250? I know some of you have Brother PE700II. I am looking at these machines. Or if anyone has a more options. I want a 5x7 hoop and I want to be able to connect to my computer to digitize designs or download designs.  I know there have been the same questions here before so sorry for the repeats. I have cleaned my machine/changed the needle/put a new bobbin in and it is still doing the same thing. My machine is 6 yrs old at least and I really want one that does embroidery too. and since today is my birthday I am window shopping!



I have a Singer Futura and I wouldn't recommend them to anyone who isn't good at trouble shooting their machine and doing lots of research on it.  They are very touchy and not so user friendly.  I was practically given mine off craigslist from a woman who could just not use it after taking lessons from the dealer and everything.  She ended up going with a Brother that she was able to use right out of the box.  I do use mine but it took lots of research and joining two yahoo user groups to really figure it out.  I am not a machine newbie either...it was my 5th machine and I do all my own maintenance on my other machines.  

Having the file type flexibility is nice, but I still find that some of the file types that it is supposed to except don't work all the time.  Having the USB port is an option that I would never give up...it is far too convenient.  Price wise though I don't see justifying it over a brother unless you really need to use it for both embroidery and regular sewing.  I don't particularly care for how it sews as a regular machine and keep it set up as an embroidery only unit.  Right now online you can get the brother embroidery only machine with usb hookup for 700 while the futura 250 is over 800 on amazon....I would personally go with the brother if it was me.  I can't justify 800 on the singer.

This is just my personal opinion of course...I know many people who swear by their singers on the yahoo user support groups I am in for the machine.  I would highly recommend trying to find a place you can try the machine out before you buy it just to be certain you are comfortable with it.

Edit to add:  The 150 does not do 5x7 and according to the singer website neither does the 250.  It is deceiving because they list the physical size of the hoop but you can't stitch a design that is the exact dimensions of the hoop.  The largest size hoop I have is nearly 10x7 but I can't not stitch 5x7 designs...I can only do like 4 1/2x6 3/4 designs at the most.


----------



## Tink561

A few more pictures of our trip.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tink561 said:


> A few more pictures of our trip.



Wow!  They just keep getting better!


----------



## SallyfromDE

The outfits the last few day have been amazing! I think I love everyone of them!! 



mickimousemama said:


> I have been struggling with weather or not I should attempt to make pettiskirts or just buy them for around $25 on the unmentionable... I don't have a ruffler foot, and the idea of all that gathering by hand REALLY does NOT excite me, however I "Want" a pink one, red one and white one for my DD4 and I am making my DN4 a Strawberry Shortcake costume for halloween and I really think it will need the added fluff under it, I could REALLY use some voices of reason here.  I don't "need" the ones for my DD right away although I'd really like to have atleast one (probably white to go with more stuff)... My mother thinks I am nuts and should just make them but I have major fears of sitting at my machine hour after hour trying to pick out my mistakes... HELP???



I make Pettis for Kirsta and my neice. It's not too bad. I hate to work with alot of fabric to. And I hate tulle even more. But the nylon chiffon isn't bad to work with. An easy way, would be to make the petti in 2 halves, a front and a back. Lets say your first peice is 7" long, take a 14" peice and just sort of push it under your machine foot as  you go. I think it's called roushing. After you have your layers and fluff done, sew the side seams. If it's not full enough, you could add another layer (I did this to Kirsta's). Or you could try to do a double layer of fluff.


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> VBAndrea- Thanks so much for the sweet comment...now I want to know- have you come up with something for that cool batik fabric you bought from me!
> 
> I love everything- it's so much fun to see "live action shots" of kids wearing their finery at the "World"
> 
> I did purchase a machine btw. DH gave me permission, this basically my christmas present for the next several years. Funny, but true.
> I bought a used Viking Designer SE, it has a 1 year warranty, a free service I can use- with no expiration date, free one on one classes- as many as I need, or anytime I have questions, and free monthly owners classes (most will be Diamond owners in the class, but who cares) and I got her to include the heirloom sewing kit package (sells online for $185, more than $200 in stores here) so I feel like I really did my research.
> Now I want to make just a few purchases ....HeatherSuuuuu-UUUUU, Where ARE UUUUUUUUUU?? I convo'd you this am.
> and DigitalbyDesign- Thats JuJu right?
> I wanted to give the 'regular girls' on here my business.
> 
> Then I I figured I can just wait for sales at Target, etc for plain shirts, jeans, and have at it.
> I would like to find a little baby jacket pattern so I can make up my own quilted fabric, then embroider on it and make a jacket. I know, I'm getting ahead of myself.
> 
> I going to look at whats on the USB stick now, but based on the titles I see she didn't save a lot to the memory stick.



CONGRATS on the new machine.  And Heather is at WDW this week.

And just a reminder, sale at Joann's this weekend.  Notions wall is buy one get one free.


----------



## xdanielleax

Arggghh!!  I'm so mad!  I am almost done with Violette's petti.  The only thing to do is ruffle all the ruffle fluff with my ruffler foot...well...my ruffler foot decided it doesn't want to ruffle chiffon anymore!  It keeps jamming and broke a needle.  I've oiled the thing and adjusted the settings...I don't know what the issue is..all I know it I am leaving for Disney in a week and still need to make an apron, a patchwork twirl, and a Lilo dress and do not have time to hand ruffle that insanely large amount of chiffon   I'm so bummed.  I wish I could find a place here that sold them for like $30....wishful thinking...Argghh!!


----------



## Flea

xdanielleax said:


> Arggghh!!  I'm so mad!  I am almost done with Violette's petti.  The only thing to do is ruffle all the ruffle fluff with my ruffler foot...well...my ruffler foot decided it doesn't want to ruffle chiffon anymore!  It keeps jamming and broke a needle.  I've oiled the thing and adjusted the settings...I don't know what the issue is..all I know it I am leaving for Disney in a week and still need to make an apron, a patchwork twirl, and a Lilo dress and do not have time to hand ruffle that insanely large amount of chiffon   I'm so bummed.  I wish I could find a place here that sold them for like $30....wishful thinking...Argghh!!



Mine was doing that so I loosened the tension off and it helped alot. I also found I had to go a certain speed. 

Good Luck with all your sewing. I've done the ruffle fluff with shirring elastic before and it was fine - I use hair clips instead of pins when I'm sewing it down. It's actually really quick to make up the ruffle fluff that way.


----------



## luvinyou

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Didn't Tom post a picture once of a little bo peep outfit?  Am I remembering correctly?    If so, do you know where I can find a picture of it?



LeighAnna and Lily were Little Bo Peep last year.  AS were two other little girls, I believe? I can't remember who though!  These are the links I have bookmarked (hope Jeanne and Tom don't mind me posting them!)
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28100077&postcount=500
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28357906&postcount=1713


----------



## Tanzanite

Tink561 said:


> I haven't shared pictures from our recent trip here but some have seen them on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was in a hurry to get to the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to her BBB video
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=1134636201621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying with Tink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being crazy with the Mad Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just a few.  I'll post more tomorrow.



Wow beautiful outfits i love them all & your daughter is so cute.


----------



## Tanzanite

Tink561 said:


> A few more pictures of our trip.



More beautiful photos your daughter looks beautiful love the Snow white outfit


----------



## woodkins

lori123 said:


> Quick question - I am cutting out a new size vida pattern and debating on adding seam allowances this time.  Do any of you purposely leave out the seam allowances on this pattern?  If so, how does it "change" the look of it?



My dd 7 is a tall and slim size 7/8 (she can even wear a 6 in shorts & skirts) so I purposely made her Vida dresses in a size 7 without the seam allowance figuring it would be narrower & a bit shorter (we are not big on below the knee dresses LOL). She is also "too cool" for ruffles so they are pretty plain :-( but at least I got her to wear boutique! I thought they came out great and fit well, not too baggy nor too tight. Here are pics of the two Vida's I made for our trip 2 weeks ago:












-Krysta


----------



## ireland_nicole

woodkins said:


> My dd 7 is a tall and slim size 7/8 (she can even wear a 6 in shorts & skirts) so I purposely made her Vida dresses in a size 7 without the seam allowance figuring it would be narrower & a bit shorter (we are not big on below the knee dresses LOL). She is also "too cool" for ruffles so they are pretty plain :-( but at least I got her to wear boutique! I thought they came out great and fit well, not too baggy nor too tight. Here are pics of the two Vida's I made for our trip 2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Krysta



These are super cute!


----------



## Tanzanite

woodkins said:


> My dd 7 is a tall and slim size 7/8 (she can even wear a 6 in shorts & skirts) so I purposely made her Vida dresses in a size 7 without the seam allowance figuring it would be narrower & a bit shorter (we are not big on below the knee dresses LOL). She is also "too cool" for ruffles so they are pretty plain :-( but at least I got her to wear boutique! I thought they came out great and fit well, not too baggy nor too tight. Here are pics of the two Vida's I made for our trip 2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Krysta


Beautiful love the Appliques they are stunning .


----------



## rie'smom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> VBAndrea- Thanks so much for the sweet comment...now I want to know- have you come up with something for that cool batik fabric you bought from me!
> 
> I love everything- it's so much fun to see "live action shots" of kids wearing their finery at the "World"
> 
> I did purchase a machine btw. DH gave me permission, this basically my christmas present for the next several years. Funny, but true.
> I bought a used Viking Designer SE, it has a 1 year warranty, a free service I can use- with no expiration date, free one on one classes- as many as I need, or anytime I have questions, and free monthly owners classes (most will be Diamond owners in the class, but who cares) and I got her to include the heirloom sewing kit package (sells online for $185, more than $200 in stores here) so I feel like I really did my research.
> Now I want to make just a few purchases ....HeatherSuuuuu-UUUUU, Where ARE UUUUUUUUUU?? I convo'd you this am.
> and DigitalbyDesign- Thats JuJu right?
> I wanted to give the 'regular girls' on here my business.
> 
> Then I I figured I can just wait for sales at Target, etc for plain shirts, jeans, and have at it.
> I would like to find a little baby jacket pattern so I can make up my own quilted fabric, then embroider on it and make a jacket. I know, I'm getting ahead of myself.
> 
> I going to look at whats on the USB stick now, but based on the titles I see she didn't save a lot to the memory stick.



I think Heather Sue is at Disney World. She left last Saturday.

BTW, everyone is doing fabulous work! Y'all's daughters and sons are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

So I had my interview today and I GOT THE JOB!!!! I'm so excited, I start on Monday. I finished DS's costume today but after I saw it on him I realized I needed to change the length on part of it so hopefully I will have it finished tomorrow.


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessMickey said:


> So I had my interview today and I GOT THE JOB!!!! I'm so excited, I start on Monday. I finished DS's costume today but after I saw it on him I realized I needed to change the length on part of it so hopefully I will have it finished tomorrow.



  Congratulations!!!  That's awesome!


----------



## woodkins

PrincessMickey said:


> So I had my interview today and I GOT THE JOB!!!! I'm so excited, I start on Monday. I finished DS's costume today but after I saw it on him I realized I needed to change the length on part of it so hopefully I will have it finished tomorrow.



Congratulations! I hope the job is great and I wish you the best of luck with it!
-Krysta


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Good memory...he did.  It was back at least a year ago this time I think.  I think Leighanna wore it at Halloween last year???



Someone must have reposted it at some point because I didn't belong to these boards then, but thanks for the info.



luvinyou said:


> LeighAnna and Lily were Little Bo Peep last year.  AS were two other little girls, I believe? I can't remember who though!  These are the links I have bookmarked (hope Jeanne and Tom don't mind me posting them!)
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28100077&postcount=500
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28357906&postcount=1713



Thank you so much!  These are SO cute!!!!!!   Now I just need to go buy some fabric!


----------



## sahm1000

Tink561 said:


> I haven't shared pictures from our recent trip here but some have seen them on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was in a hurry to get to the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to her BBB video
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=1134636201621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying with Tink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being crazy with the Mad Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just a few.  I'll post more tomorrow.



Grace looks adorable!  How long were you guys there? It looks like she either made several outfit changes a day (like any good custom Mom does or you were there for a while!).  Hope it was a great trip!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks for all the well-wishes on Aisling.  We went to the doctor yesterday.  He examed her and did some labs.  She is going for an ultrasound on Friday.  They are doing it right where the office is so they are supposed to do a wet read for me and immediately send the results upstairs to her pedi so we know the next course of action.  The labs should be back by then too.
> 
> Thanks again everyone



Hope you get some answers soon.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ANyone have a SINGER FUTURA CE 250? I know some of you have Brother PE700II. I am looking at these machines. Or if anyone has a more options. I want a 5x7 hoop and I want to be able to connect to my computer to digitize designs or download designs.  I know there have been the same questions here before so sorry for the repeats. I have cleaned my machine/changed the needle/put a new bobbin in and it is still doing the same thing. My machine is 6 yrs old at least and I really want one that does embroidery too. and since today is my birthday I am window shopping!



I have the brother 750D and I LOVE IT!  This is basically the same machine as the PE700II.  Like others have said though, it is an embroidery only machine - it does not sew.  It does have a true 5x7 hoop unlike the Singer which I like and it makes buying designs online easy.  I looked at both machines and read different comments on both machines and felt that the Brother seemed to be an easier less finicky machine.  For about the same price as the Futura, I would buy the PE700II and then buy a seperate sewing machine (I also have a brother sewing machine that I bought for around $160 that I love) and you could have the best of  both worlds!  Good luck!



PrincessMickey said:


> So I had my interview today and I GOT THE JOB!!!! I'm so excited, I start on Monday. I finished DS's costume today but after I saw it on him I realized I needed to change the length on part of it so hopefully I will have it finished tomorrow.



Congratulations!


----------



## LisaZoe

What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.


















OK, now to get caught up on the thread.


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.




Just when I thought I couldn't find another one I liked better than all the cool Halloween ones you did!!!!!   WOW!!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.




I love it. We have to watch that movie every Christmas.


----------



## Tink561

sahm1000 said:


> Grace looks adorable!  How long were you guys there? It looks like she either made several outfit changes a day (like any good custom Mom does or you were there for a while!).  Hope it was a great trip!



We were there for 6 days. She wore 2 outfits a day every day except the last.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

LisaZoe - out of curiosity - what machine(s) do you use?

For anyone:
eta: If you had the opportunity to get a Innovis 1500D at half price would you? It is used but not very much.


----------



## LisaZoe

Shannalee724 said:


> I finished my first outfit for our December trip last night!!  It didn't end up where I started out.  I had intended it to be a double skirt, but the ruffle I chose to do gave me fits.



That came out really cute. I like it with the pants, too.



LauraP22 said:


> Here are some pics of some things I've been making lately and a pic of my new daughter Ellie.
> 
> Ellie is my newest baby and is only 3 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always making something, I sew, spin, knit and have an unhealthy obsession with photography
> 
> Here's a recent outfit I made Gabi, as you can see, she's very enthusiastic about modeling it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new baby/model.  I definitely remember your kids and the photos of them. I'm in awe when I see such wonderful talent.
> 
> Anyways, I have some new Disney fabrics winging my way and a trip to plan outfits for, so I imagine I'll be around a bit for inspiration and to share outfit ideas and photos





mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:



WOW! I can't imagine packing all those gowns and accessories much less making them all!! I'm so glad you were able to find a penguin for photos.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just returned home Sunday and I have some pictures to share..I only got a few pictures of this first outfit..I dropped my camera after taking these pictures and broke the camera and lens...I was without my camera for 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SOOOOOO SAD!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, here they are...



I'm sorry about your camera but glad to know it was fixed pretty quickly.

Love the NBC dress and tees. Your kids look so cute/handsome.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures...these were made by the AWESOME Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns) !!!!!! I just LOVE her work!!!!!



Ah, thanks so much for sharing these! I think someone else mentioned this but these look so much better on cute kids than my pitiful little dress forms or white board. 



mickimousemama said:


> I have been struggling with weather or not I should attempt to make pettiskirts or just buy them for around $25 on the unmentionable... I don't have a ruffler foot, and the idea of all that gathering by hand REALLY does NOT excite me, however I "Want" a pink one, red one and white one for my DD4 and I am making my DN4 a Strawberry Shortcake costume for halloween and I really think it will need the added fluff under it, I could REALLY use some voices of reason here.  I don't "need" the ones for my DD right away although I'd really like to have at least one (probably white to go with more stuff)... My mother thinks I am nuts and should just make them but I have major fears of sitting at my machine hour after hour trying to pick out my mistakes... HELP???



IMO if you could find them for $25 or so, I'd buy. The fabric isn't expensive but you would save on money making one, your time is worth more. I can't even imagine trying to gather the fluff by hand. The one I made for Zoe I did with a ruffler foot and it was still a lot of work.

Also, I think white is a good choice for a starter petti.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are our photos from last week. We got a lot of attention with the ice cream shirts!



Great work!



Tink561 said:


> I haven't shared pictures from our recent trip here but some have seen them on Facebook.
> 
> She was in a hurry to get to the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying with Tink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just a few.  I'll post more tomorrow.



These are all wonderful but I especially love these shots.



woodkins said:


> My dd 7 is a tall and slim size 7/8 (she can even wear a 6 in shorts & skirts) so I purposely made her Vida dresses in a size 7 without the seam allowance figuring it would be narrower & a bit shorter (we are not big on below the knee dresses LOL). She is also "too cool" for ruffles so they are pretty plain :-( but at least I got her to wear boutique! I thought they came out great and fit well, not too baggy nor too tight. Here are pics of the two Vida's I made for our trip 2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Krysta



Those came out great! Isn't the Vida a wonderfully versatile pattern? It can be as frilly as a girl might want or simple and comfy.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> LisaZoe - out of curiosity - what machine(s) do you use?



My main machine is a Brother SE-350. It's not fancy and I wish I'd put off the purchase until I'd done more thinking about the embroidery hoop size. It's only 4" x 4" so not very practical for me. So far I've only used that feature for some lettering.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.



Oh, that is just darling; it's perfect- I love it!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I keep seeing all of these beautiful vida dresses with HUGE character appliques.  How are you guys creating these?  Machine embroidery with HUGE hoops or free hand with a regular sewing machine?  Where do you find the patters or files?  

Thanks!!


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2rtk said:


> Just when I thought I couldn't find another one I liked better than all the cool Halloween ones you did!!!!!   WOW!!!!



Thank you! I was very happy with the ones I'd done in the past but always felt they needed something along the top of the overdress. On this one, I took a little time to play with some ideas and think it adds so much to the look.



PrincessMickey said:


> I love it. We have to watch that movie every Christmas.



It's one of my favorites. I found myself singing the song as I sewed. LOL



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I keep seeing all of these beautiful vida dresses with HUGE character appliques.  How are you guys creating these?  Machine embroidery with HUGE hoops or free hand with a regular sewing machine?  Where do you find the patters or files?
> 
> Thanks!!



Some (such as RevRob) have HUGE hoops and others (such as me) do them on a regular machine.


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


>



Beautiful!


----------



## mickimousemama

LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.



AMAZING as usual.. I could honestly stare at this for hours trying to take it all in, LOVE IT!



PrincessMickey said:


> So I had my interview today and I GOT THE JOB!!!! I'm so excited, I start on Monday. I finished DS's costume today but after I saw it on him I realized I needed to change the length on part of it so hopefully I will have it finished tomorrow.


CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## t-beri

Total Drive by posting.  
a) Lisa the Rudolph dress is SO cute!  Great fabric selection (it's your gift, I think) 

b) Laura's photos never cease to amaze me.

c) If you are looking for something and can't find it LOOK IN THE BOOKMARKS even if it's not where you found it the first time.  I spent all day looking for a pattern that I downloaded from another site only to inadvertently find it in Teresajoy's Bookmarks while I was looking for something else.  

Now, there is a slight possibility that I sent the link to TJ b/c I like to be helpful like that  or I just like to make more work for her, I can't decide which, but had no idea it was there.  I could have saved SO MUCH TIME!!!


----------



## Shannalee724

Tink561

Your daughter is sooooo photogenic!!!  How absolutely adorable those customs were on her!!!  I really like the pics of her and Tink running around.




woodkins said:


> -Krysta



I really like how these came out.  The appliques are really great.



PrincessMickey said:


> So I had my interview today and I GOT THE JOB!!!! I'm so excited, I start on Monday. I finished DS's costume today but after I saw it on him I realized I needed to change the length on part of it so hopefully I will have it finished tomorrow.



  CONGRATS!!!

***Lisa, as always BEAUTIFUL!!!  I just love your work.

***I lost my quote and am not sure of the user name, but the princess costumes were FANTASTIC!  It helps that your daughter is adorable.  My favorite was the Lady T picture with the sisters!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

My goodness everyone has been busy,  I love the christmas dress. Also all the lovelys from the park! 

I could not find any fabric that spoke Pumpkin patch to me so I ended up finding a dress that someone else made at our thrift store and I am going to fit it for Madi and her feild trip next week.
I need to get my self inspired if I am going to make anything new for our Vacation, it is sneaking up on me.

Not to mention I am now the momma to a TEENAGER!   Tyler turned 13 Monday


----------



## NiniMorris

LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.




Lisa, 
I know I'll be showing my age here, but I have to tell you, this brings back so many memories!  I was in 4th grade when this came out.  I have watched it EVERY year since.  My mother taped it for me the first year we were in Germany and sent me the video tape of it so I could watch it.  She knew how important it was to me!  That year I didn't get to watch it until Christmas Morning!

We generally have a big Pizza Party when it comes on.  My whole family (including the older, married ones) get into the act!  I will be eyeing this one for a long time!  I may have to loose a few more pounds and try to make me a dress like this next year!

I always love all the attention to detail you put into each and every thing you make.  A true artist! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My goodness everyone has been busy,  I love the christmas dress. Also all the lovelys from the park!
> 
> I could not find any fabric that spoke Pumpkin patch to me so I ended up finding a dress that someone else made at our thrift store and I am going to fit it for Madi and her feild trip next week.
> I need to get my self inspired if I am going to make anything new for our Vacation, it is sneaking up on me.
> 
> Not to mention I am now the momma to a TEENAGER!   Tyler turned 13 Monday



Having a teenager isn't all that much different than having a 12 year old in the house!  (except multiply it by about ...a thousand!)  I was pretty lucky when my first three were teenagers.  When my next two go through that...I think I'm leaving home!  

I could tell you all the jokes about having teens in the house, but my favorite one (true) is when my oldest was only 15.  He thought he was helping out by moving my mother's car down the drive way a bit. He was trying so hard not to hit my azaleas that he ... backed...into...my ...husband's... police car!  After the shift supervisor came and finished the report, my hubby and son were walking back up the very long driveway, my husband put his arm around DS and told him..."the report has been done, there is no longer a reason to keep you alive! My supervisor just confirmed it is considered justifiable homicide and he will help me hide your lifeless body!"

The only way to deal with teens is to smile!

Nini


----------



## birdie757

Tink561 said:


> A few more pictures of our trip.


Your daughter is adorable!  As I am scrolling through her dresses my daughter is sitting on my lap saying, "I want that one and than one and that one...."


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


>



Stunning!  Is this for a customer or for Voldemort?  I adore it and know a little MD girl who would look darling in it!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I feel bad about not posting Lisas awesome work that she did for us  You've seen these on dress forms, but here they are on my DD.











































And Jen ( forget her user name) made these bows to match.


----------



## tricia

woodkins said:


> -Krysta



Those are great.  I really like it without all the extras.



PrincessMickey said:


> So I had my interview today and I GOT THE JOB!!!! I'm so excited, I start on Monday. I finished DS's costume today but after I saw it on him I realized I needed to change the length on part of it so hopefully I will have it finished tomorrow.



Congratulations



LisaZoe said:


>



Awesome.  They always have some Rudolf and the Misfits fabric at my fabric store.  I gotta get my put in gear and make something.



Camping Griswalds said:


> I feel bad about not posting Lisas awesome work that she did for us  You've seen these on dress forms, but here they are on my DD.




Thank you.  they look so much better (if that is possible)  with a child in them.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

LisaZoe said:


>



This is so incredible!  I love this one.  I am always amazed at how you can get the pictures on your dresses to look EXACTLY like the characters!  WOW!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Camping Griswalds said:


> I feel bad about not posting Lisas awesome work that she did for us  You've seen these on dress forms, but here they are on my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jen ( forget her user name) made these bows to match.



Wow!  Those looked amazing on the dress forms, but somehow really come to life when they're worn- your DD looks beautiful!


----------



## Adi12982

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I didn't know there was a 350. The 250 I saw at Joanns had Auto punch software included in the box. Not sure if it is the same though.  Is it easy to switch colors when doing the embroidery?



I find it easy. Though it depends the designs - some digitizers make things that have a million thread changes - those are tedious.  Heather Sue's are a breeze.

I got my 350 last year for $850 from a sewing dealer in TX, got it mailed here.




birdie757 said:


> I have a Singer Futura and I wouldn't recommend them to anyone who isn't good at trouble shooting their machine and doing lots of research on it.  They are very touchy and not so user friendly.  I was practically given mine off craigslist from a woman who could just not use it after taking lessons from the dealer and everything.  She ended up going with a Brother that she was able to use right out of the box.  I do use mine but it took lots of research and joining two yahoo user groups to really figure it out.  I am not a machine newbie either...it was my 5th machine and I do all my own maintenance on my other machines.



I couldn't disagree more.  maybe yours was a wonky machine   the only issue I had at first was getting the tension right - but then I realize that was what the little net thing was for - always have one over my thread and it is perfect.  Also, after a few project I usually take our the bobbin housing and oil down there - but I usually wait til it has issues - easy to do, but keeps my machine happy   OH - and I am a newbie - it is only my second machine, the first one was an $80 singer from target. . . so my experience was really limited.

Also - I know Marah got a brother that was horrible and had to send it back to exchange for another - and she did tons of research before even turning on the machine.  I really think that it must be your specific machine having issues. . . unless it is the model difference   I know that Jham also has a futura. . . maybe she can chime in on her experience.  I personally love my 350.



PrincessMickey said:


> So I had my interview today and I GOT THE JOB!!!! I'm so excited, I start on Monday.


 CONGRATS!!!


----------



## woodkins

Camping Griswalds said:


> I feel bad about not posting Lisas awesome work that she did for us  You've seen these on dress forms, but here they are on my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jen ( forget her user name) made these bows to match.



It looks like you had a really fun trip! Your beautiful daughter makes the awesome dresses even better 

-Krysta


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

- If you had the opportunity to buy a used but still in good condition Brother Innovis 1500D (which around here is a $4000 machine) for a third of the price, would you? DH actually said it was up to me and I could use his CC. (we only use it for very limited things and use the Disney one for points!) I do really want to buy it. My machine broke & is at the repair shop - still waiting to hear how much it is to fix it. I can't get my MIL very old & basic machine to work properly.  I am going to start over with fundraising for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year I don't have the money to donate the rest myself - I am not puttng that on a credit card. I can work 3-4 extra shifts at work to pay for the machine. It can help me make things for fundraising next year.  ( Do I sound like I talked myself into it yet?) WWYD?


----------



## Granna4679

LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.



Soooo cute!!  I love the ruffles down the back being all different fabrics.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I have a question. I'm getting ready to start making curtains for my living room. I've never used decorator fabric before. Do I need to prewash the fabric and does it shrink alot? Thanks.


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> - If you had the opportunity to buy a used but still in good condition Brother Innovis 1500D (which around here is a $4000 machine) for a third of the price, would you? DH actually said it was up to me and I could use his CC. (we only use it for very limited things and use the Disney one for points!) I do really want to buy it. My machine broke & is at the repair shop - still waiting to hear how much it is to fix it. I can't get my MIL very old & basic machine to work properly.  I am going to start over with fundraising for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year I don't have the money to donate the rest myself - I am not puttng that on a credit card. I can work 3-4 extra shifts at work to pay for the machine. It can help me make things for fundraising next year.  ( Do I sound like I talked myself into it yet?) WWYD?



I would probably do it.  Does that help???


----------



## birdie757

Adi12982 said:


> I couldn't disagree more.  maybe yours was a wonky machine   the only issue I had at first was getting the tension right - but then I realize that was what the little net thing was for - always have one over my thread and it is perfect.  Also, after a few project I usually take our the bobbin housing and oil down there - but I usually wait til it has issues - easy to do, but keeps my machine happy   OH - and I am a newbie - it is only my second machine, the first one was an $80 singer from target. . . so my experience was really limited.


It really scares a lot of people to get the constant thread break error which is so common with the machine.   Most of the negative reviews you see online are for that exact reason.  Once I figured out my machine I really enjoy it...if someone got it for $200 like I did I would tell them to go for it for sure.  That being said I can't wait to get one with a larger hoop size.  Does the 350 have 5x7 capabilities?

I also wanted to say that I used to live in Miami too!  I lived near Killian and Hammocks Blvd for a few years before we moved up to Broward in 2005.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Thanks for the compliments on my daughter.  Lisas outfits are not shown to their full potential by us either.   I don't know where or why she got so into "posing" but it cracks me up!  Also that blue "pixie puke" on her hair is from the barber shop.  It took multiple washes and rinses to get it all out!  She loved it though...so I'm sure we will go there for that treatment again.


----------



## NiniMorris

To those of you who have young children (ages 9 to 18) that sew, and live close to one of the Quilt and Sewing Expo Cities...they are having a contest for young sewers.  My daughter is considering making something for an entry.  Check out their website for more info...www.sewingexpo.com

Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> - If you had the opportunity to buy a used but still in good condition Brother Innovis 1500D (which around here is a $4000 machine) for a third of the price, would you? DH actually said it was up to me and I could use his CC. (we only use it for very limited things and use the Disney one for points!) I do really want to buy it. My machine broke & is at the repair shop - still waiting to hear how much it is to fix it. I can't get my MIL very old & basic machine to work properly.  I am going to start over with fundraising for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year I don't have the money to donate the rest myself - I am not puttng that on a credit card. I can work 3-4 extra shifts at work to pay for the machine. It can help me make things for fundraising next year.  ( Do I sound like I talked myself into it yet?) WWYD?



is the innovis by any chance being sold by a dealer?  If so, are they offering any kind of warranty or classes?  If so I would definitely do it; otherwise, I'd certainly think about it and probably do it, especially if you need a combination machine.  Although I have the brother PES700ii which I got for $700 and love. But it's only 5x7,  it doesn't sew, I have another machine for that.  I think it would be great to have a 6x10 hoop and the disney designs.


----------



## LisaZoe

NiniMorris said:


> Lisa,
> I know I'll be showing my age here, but I have to tell you, this brings back so many memories!  I was in 4th grade when this came out.  I have watched it EVERY year since.  My mother taped it for me the first year we were in Germany and sent me the video tape of it so I could watch it.  She knew how important it was to me!  That year I didn't get to watch it until Christmas Morning!



I bought this on VHS for myself. It's one of my favorite Christmas specials. It was so hard to pick from all the great characters in the show.



Camping Griswalds said:


> Stunning!  Is this for a customer or for Voldemort?  I adore it and know a little MD girl who would look darling in it!



It went out in the mail to a little girl in TX yesterday. Her mom will be doing photos for me to use later.



Camping Griswalds said:


> I feel bad about not posting Lisas awesome work that she did for us  You've seen these on dress forms, but here they are on my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jen ( forget her user name) made these bows to match.



She is so cute! I love the posing. Zoe went through a phase of thinking she was America's Next Top Model. LOL For some reason, though, most of her 'poses' required her tongue to be protruding from her mouth.  

Jen's bows came out great! Did I also see she had on hi-top sneakers painted to match?



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is so incredible!  I love this one.  I am always amazed at how you can get the pictures on your dresses to look EXACTLY like the characters!  WOW!



Thank you! I really try to get them to look as much like the originals as possible. It helped that I'm familiar with this show.



PrincessMickey said:


> I have a question. I'm getting ready to start making curtains for my living room. I've never used decorator fabric before. Do I need to prewash the fabric and does it shrink alot? Thanks.



If you want to be able to wash the curtains later, I'd definitely recommend pre-washing. I haven't used decorate fabric much but some I've had shrank just a little and others shrank a lot. I know some are meant to be dry cleaned only, though, but I'm too cheap to do that.


----------



## Adi12982

birdie757 said:


> It really scares a lot of people to get the constant thread break error which is so common with the machine.   Most of the negative reviews you see online are for that exact reason.  Once I figured out my machine I really enjoy it...if someone got it for $200 like I did I would tell them to go for it for sure.  That being said I can't wait to get one with a larger hoop size.  Does the 350 have 5x7 capabilities?
> 
> I also wanted to say that I used to live in Miami too!  I lived near Killian and Hammocks Blvd for a few years before we moved up to Broward in 2005.



I was getting that error until I started using the net thing over the thread. . . It started again when it has stretched out, so I started using the smaller one, and haven't ahd issues since (well except when the thread actually breaks or I'm out of thread/bobbin thread).  When I was getting the error it did drive me insane, but it was an easy fix.  The hoop isn't exactly 5x7 - a less than than 1/4 inch less on top and sides is taken away - but I can easily adjust the files I buy with the software on my screen.

And hello Northern neighbor!  I've lived near the Miami Metro zoo most of my whole life (my pediatrician was on Hammocks, lol).  Right now we are staying with my inlaw's near the airport as we house hunt - and hopefully that hunt comes to an end ASAP   My inlaws are great, but I hate all my stuff being in storage.


----------



## snubie

Adi12982 said:


> And hello Northern neighbor!  I've lived near the Miami Metro zoo most of my whole life (my pediatrician was on Hammocks, lol).  Right now we are staying with my inlaw's near the airport as we house hunt - and hopefully that hunt comes to an end ASAP   My inlaws are great, but I hate all my stuff being in storage.


This must be even harder given that you are having your first baby.  I can't imagine living with my in-laws in even the best circumstances.


----------



## minnie2

SIMPLY AMAZING work everyone!

 Here are some things i have made recently.  Nothing special mostly stuff for my trip to WDW and for my niece and nephew who I will see when we go on our trip.
for Kyle












some dresses I made for my niece.
front (carla's precious dress)




back




Simply sweet with extra twirl per my 3 yr old nieces request




 since we are spending halloween in FL with my cousin and she usually dresses up I figured I had to too.  So Shannon (HUGE THANK YOU!) digitized this for me!  Those of you who watch True Blood or have read the book you will know who I am going to be!





Last weekend we took the kids to a Penn State game vs Illini and the kids had a BLAST!
 I made sweatshirt for the kid and Nik a Penn state Molly but it was to cold to really see them...
Here they are with the Nittnay lion!  




Kyle on daddy's shoulders in AWE of the game!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> - If you had the opportunity to buy a used but still in good condition Brother Innovis 1500D (which around here is a $4000 machine) for a third of the price, would you? DH actually said it was up to me and I could use his CC. (we only use it for very limited things and use the Disney one for points!) I do really want to buy it. My machine broke & is at the repair shop - still waiting to hear how much it is to fix it. I can't get my MIL very old & basic machine to work properly.  I am going to start over with fundraising for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year I don't have the money to donate the rest myself - I am not puttng that on a credit card. I can work 3-4 extra shifts at work to pay for the machine. It can help me make things for fundraising next year.  ( Do I sound like I talked myself into it yet?) WWYD?



I would definitely buy it if the price is right.  When I was shopping for a new sewing machine in early September, my local brother dealer had the Innovis 1500D for $1399 and the Inovis 2500D for $1999 (they were running a special for the 2500D)..so it really depends on how much the used 1500D is. If the price is good, definitely go for it!


----------



## birdie757

Adi12982 said:


> I was getting that error until I started using the net thing over the thread. . . It started again when it has stretched out, so I started using the smaller one, and haven't ahd issues since (well except when the thread actually breaks or I'm out of thread/bobbin thread).  When I was getting the error it did drive me insane, but it was an easy fix.  The hoop isn't exactly 5x7 - a less than than 1/4 inch less on top and sides is taken away - but I can easily adjust the files I buy with the software on my screen.
> 
> And hello Northern neighbor!  I've lived near the Miami Metro zoo most of my whole life (my pediatrician was on Hammocks, lol).  Right now we are staying with my inlaw's near the airport as we house hunt - and hopefully that hunt comes to an end ASAP   My inlaws are great, but I hate all my stuff being in storage.


Mine just does the thread break if I don't stop it in time to snip that thread that pokes up each time I switch colors...lol.  Other than that it is pretty good now that I always put my thread on the horizontal spool.  The nets didn't work for me .

We live in Lighthouse Point now...it is a small city between Pompano Beach and Deerfield Beach.  I used to work at UM but I left after I had dd and dh's company moved up to Boca so we headed up north...away from Golden Glades!  Are you looking to stay around the airport area?  I always like the Doral area...we also really like the North Miami Aventura area too.


----------



## PrincessMickey

LisaZoe said:


> If you want to be able to wash the curtains later, I'd definitely recommend pre-washing. I haven't used decorate fabric much but some I've had shrank just a little and others shrank a lot. I know some are meant to be dry cleaned only, though, but I'm too cheap to do that.



Thanks Lisa. I figured I should. I was kinda just dreading the thought though. I have enough fabric to do 2 large windows plus 2 valances so there is about18 yards or so of it.


----------



## LauraP22

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> - If you had the opportunity to buy a used but still in good condition Brother Innovis 1500D (which around here is a $4000 machine) for a third of the price, would you? DH actually said it was up to me and I could use his CC. (we only use it for very limited things and use the Disney one for points!) I do really want to buy it. My machine broke & is at the repair shop - still waiting to hear how much it is to fix it. I can't get my MIL very old & basic machine to work properly.  I am going to start over with fundraising for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year I don't have the money to donate the rest myself - I am not puttng that on a credit card. I can work 3-4 extra shifts at work to pay for the machine. It can help me make things for fundraising next year.  ( Do I sound like I talked myself into it yet?) WWYD?




Ummm, HECK YEAH   I have a Brother Innovis 1000 which is a lower on the totem pole discontinued machine and it is wonderful


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adi12982 said:


> I couldn't disagree more.  maybe yours was a wonky machine   the only issue I had at first was getting the tension right - but then I realize that was what the little net thing was for - always have one over my thread and it is perfect.  Also, after a few project I usually take our the bobbin housing and oil down there - but I usually wait til it has issues - easy to do, but keeps my machine happy   OH - and I am a newbie - it is only my second machine, the first one was an $80 singer from target. . . so my experience was really limited.
> 
> Also - I know Marah got a brother that was horrible and had to send it back to exchange for another - and she did tons of research before even turning on the machine.  I really think that it must be your specific machine having issues. . . unless it is the model difference   I know that Jham also has a futura. . . maybe she can chime in on her experience.  I personally love my 350.
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!



My Futura is my first embroidery machine and I haven't have any troubles with it.  I do get the thread breakage code frequently but it helps to use the vertical spool holder.  
My JoAnn's doesn't sell the little nets anymore... I should look at a bigger store because they do help.

I have been using my machine for 1 1/2 years without any major problems.  I was having issues with the bobbin thread showing but that was easily corrected by tightening the bobbin tension. 

I am getting ready to use mine to make some Mickey Pumpkin shirts with Heather's design. . . Hopefully I will have some pictures to post soon.


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks Lisa. I figured I should. I was kinda just dreading the thought though. I have enough fabric to do 2 large windows plus 2 valances so there is about18 yards or so of it.



I don't blame you for not wanting to do all that at once. I don't like to wash more than 5 yards in one piece. Maybe you could cut a section a bit longer that you'd need for a valance and wash it. Depending on how tight the weave is, you might want to serge or zigzag the edges to reduce loss from unraveling. That way you can measure before and after the wash to see how much it shrinks and then you can factor that into your measurements for the finished curtains and then cut the fabric into smaller sections to wash.


----------



## busy mommy

I feel like I have been gone for so long.   I finally was able to send Abbie back to school.  She was sick for almost three weeks.  She still doesn't feel great, but she is doing much better.  Now I can pull my machine back out.  I don't have too much left to do for our trip...some pjs and t-shirts mostly.  
I have lurked some over the past week or two and have seen some amazing things.  I have to remind myself that Maddie won't be able to wear everything I have already made for the trip, because I could easily find at least 100 more things to make her.  
Does anyone have a favorite bag pattern?  I am about to purchase one and would love some suggestions on something easy.  I am planning some Christmas presents.  Thanks for the input.  
I hope to be on here more than the past few weeks... as long as everyone stays well.


----------



## Adi12982

birdie757 said:


> We live in Lighthouse Point now...it is a small city between Pompano Beach and Deerfield Beach.  I used to work at UM but I left after I had dd and dh's company moved up to Boca so we headed up north...away from Golden Glades!  Are you looking to stay around the airport area?  I always like the Doral area...we also really like the North Miami Aventura area too.



No - we're looking to stay down south.  We go to church all the way down in homestead, and most of my family is near the zoo, we want to be down there/  His parents are in Virginia Gardens (it is like a square mile large, just north of the airport) - near Doral


----------



## eeyore3847

someone messaged me about the all white petti. My in box got deleted.. grrr.... message me again 

Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

Camping Griswalds said:


> I feel bad about not posting Lisas awesome work that she did for us  You've seen these on dress forms, but here they are on my DD.




she is gorgous!!!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Has anyone heard of/used this embroidery thread?
Thread and Fabric Art Supplies, Inc?

There are sets selling on ebay for decent prices, but I didn't know if it was good for machine embroidery?
I have only used Sulky rayon and a few medeira.yli

also- whats the difference between poly and rayon? I have never tried poly for hand-machine embroidery.

I know for my heirloom stuff rayon is recommended- but what do most of you used for machine embroidery on kid's clothes?


----------



## eeyore3847

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Has anyone heard of/used this embroidery thread?
> Thread and Fabric Art Supplies, Inc?
> 
> There are sets selling on ebay for decent prices, but I didn't know if it was good for machine embroidery?
> I have only used Sulky rayon and a few medeira.




I had a friend order a huge emb. thread pack and hated the quality...


----------



## PrincessKell

Love everyones trip pictures. Man, I really need to get my sewing on for our Christmas (hopefully) trip!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> - If you had the opportunity to buy a used but still in good condition Brother Innovis 1500D (which around here is a $4000 machine) for a third of the price, would you? DH actually said it was up to me and I could use his CC. (we only use it for very limited things and use the Disney one for points!) I do really want to buy it. My machine broke & is at the repair shop - still waiting to hear how much it is to fix it. I can't get my MIL very old & basic machine to work properly.  I am going to start over with fundraising for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year I don't have the money to donate the rest myself - I am not puttng that on a credit card. I can work 3-4 extra shifts at work to pay for the machine. It can help me make things for fundraising next year.  ( Do I sound like I talked myself into it yet?) WWYD?



What are you waiting for? I would have been in the car on the way to store by this time.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Camping Griswald - your dd's outfit are gorgeous!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Has anyone heard of/used this embroidery thread?
> Thread and Fabric Art Supplies, Inc?
> 
> There are sets selling on ebay for decent prices, but I didn't know if it was good for machine embroidery?
> I have only used Sulky rayon and a few medeira.yli
> 
> also- whats the difference between poly and rayon? I have never tried poly for hand-machine embroidery.
> 
> I know for my heirloom stuff rayon is recommended- but what do most of you used for machine embroidery on kid's clothes?



I have never used thread and fabric art.  I do buy Sulky rayon, but I use mostly Isacord polyester embroidery thread.  I wish Joanns and Hancock have more variety for embroidery thread.  I either have to order them online, or go to a local sewing store. 

I was told by my local sewing shop that polyester are better choice for children's clothing since it doesn't fade, or shrink when washed  It can also withstand ironing better than rayon thread.


----------



## sahm1000

Camping Griswalds said:


> I feel bad about not posting Lisas awesome work that she did for us  You've seen these on dress forms, but here they are on my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jen ( forget her user name) made these bows to match.




Beautiful outfits!  LOVE the NBC dress!  I can only imagine how much attention she got in that outfit with matching bows and shoes!


----------



## twob4him

LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.


Lisa this is amazing!!! I love it!!!! 



minnie2 said:


> SIMPLY AMAZING work everyone!
> 
> Here are some things i have made recently.  Nothing special mostly stuff for my trip to WDW and for my niece and nephew who I will see when we go on our trip.
> for Kyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some dresses I made for my niece.
> front (carla's precious dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply sweet with extra twirl per my 3 yr old nieces request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since we are spending halloween in FL with my cousin and she usually dresses up I figured I had to too.  So Shannon (HUGE THANK YOU!) digitized this for me!  Those of you who watch True Blood or have read the book you will know who I am going to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend we took the kids to a Penn State game vs Illini and the kids had a BLAST!
> I made sweatshirt for the kid and Nik a Penn state Molly but it was to cold to really see them...
> Here they are with the Nittnay lion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle on daddy's shoulders in AWE of the game!


Gorgeous appliques!!! 32 more days!!!!!! I love the stuff for your neice....she will be thrilled! Great pics from the game too!!! Sorry the weather was so uncooperative.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Camping Griswalds said:


> And Jen ( forget her user name) made these bows to match.



Amazing dresses.  I LOVE those high-tops!  Were those custom made, too??  The bows are too cute.  Love the feathers.


----------



## mgmsmommy

I say go for it! That is the machine I just got 2 weeks ago & love it!  my dh really wanted to get me the 2500D but it was just too far out the price range for us now.  I have used it for both sewing and embroidery & am finding it very user friendly.  It sews like a dream too!  And I can finally use Heather Sue's designs they are just as great as everyone says!  Wish my camera wasn't broke so I could show you the dresses I have made with it so far. And 1/3 price seems like  great deal to me.  Best of luck



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> - If you had the opportunity to buy a used but still in good condition Brother Innovis 1500D (which around here is a $4000 machine) for a third of the price, would you? DH actually said it was up to me and I could use his CC. (we only use it for very limited things and use the Disney one for points!) I do really want to buy it. My machine broke & is at the repair shop - still waiting to hear how much it is to fix it. I can't get my MIL very old & basic machine to work properly.  I am going to start over with fundraising for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year I don't have the money to donate the rest myself - I am not puttng that on a credit card. I can work 3-4 extra shifts at work to pay for the machine. It can help me make things for fundraising next year.  ( Do I sound like I talked myself into it yet?) WWYD?


----------



## rie'smom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> - If you had the opportunity to buy a used but still in good condition Brother Innovis 1500D (which around here is a $4000 machine) for a third of the price, would you? DH actually said it was up to me and I could use his CC. (we only use it for very limited things and use the Disney one for points!) I do really want to buy it. My machine broke & is at the repair shop - still waiting to hear how much it is to fix it. I can't get my MIL very old & basic machine to work properly.  I am going to start over with fundraising for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year I don't have the money to donate the rest myself - I am not puttng that on a credit card. I can work 3-4 extra shifts at work to pay for the machine. It can help me make things for fundraising next year.  ( Do I sound like I talked myself into it yet?) WWYD?



I LOVE LOVE LOVE Brother machines. Last Spring my husband bought me the Quattro for my birthday. I already had the 750D. Whenever I buy machines in the future, they will be the Brother brand because they're so user friendly.
So as I guess you can tell, i'd say if the machine is in good shape, the YES buy it.


----------



## Shannalee724

I am soooooo beyond excited!!  My husband told me today that he is getting me an early Christmas present.  He wants to buy me digitizing software.  HOW COOL IS THAT!!!  I am such a computer geek and I have wanted this since before I even bought my machine   So, does anyone have any suggestions on software?  I have no idea where to start.  I have looked online, but don't know which one to choose.  I know I could buy a machine with a bigger hoop for what he is going to spend, but making my own designs just makes my heart go pitter patter!!!


----------



## karamat

CastleCreations said:


> I haven't posted anything in forever..so here goes..



So cute!!



Tink561 said:


> I haven't shared pictures from our recent trip here but some have seen them on Facebook.



I love this!!



LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.



Oh Lisa!!  This is just too beautiful!  I can't imagine all the work that went into making this.


I haven't really started working on DD's clothes for our trip, but I did make her this Crayon Wallet.  Hopefully this will help keep her entertained when we have to wait.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Has anyone heard of/used this embroidery thread?
> Thread and Fabric Art Supplies, Inc?
> 
> There are sets selling on ebay for decent prices, but I didn't know if it was good for machine embroidery?
> I have only used Sulky rayon and a few medeira.yli
> 
> also- whats the difference between poly and rayon? I have never tried poly for hand-machine embroidery.
> 
> I know for my heirloom stuff rayon is recommended- but what do most of you used for machine embroidery on kid's clothes?




I will second the recommendation for Isacord thread.  I LOVE it!!!!!  It is a polyester thread.  I HIGHLY recommend using poly for kids clothes and anything that will be washed often.  Over time rayon will breakdown with washings and come apart.  For an example, if you embroider on a white tshirt, you can bleach the shirt if it gets a strain and it will not bother the poly thread AT ALL.  I have done this many times.  Rayon will fade out and sometimes bleed with repeated washing. 

 For Heirloom this is not a problem because the items are not going to get washed that often.  Rayon also has a sheen to it, or shine that poly does not.    Not that poly is dull just does not have the same sheen as rayon.  This would look nicer for those types of items.  I almost never use rayon.  Most of the stuff I embroider gets lots of wear and washings.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karamat said:


>




Cute! I would love to make those...did you have a pattern?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Shannalee724 said:


> I am soooooo beyond excited!!  My husband told me today that he is getting me an early Christmas present.  He wants to buy me digitizing software.  HOW COOL IS THAT!!!  I am such a computer geek and I have wanted this since before I even bought my machine   So, does anyone have any suggestions on software?  I have no idea where to start.  I have looked online, but don't know which one to choose.  I know I could buy a machine with a bigger hoop for what he is going to spend, but making my own designs just makes my heart go pitter patter!!!



I have PE Design by Brother and was just thinking that I should start a share for others to try it out for bit.  I have not mastered it.  I didn't have the time before to really sit down and learn.  Many here like Embird which is not expensive but harder to learn.  Good luck.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Shannalee724 said:


> I am soooooo beyond excited!!  My husband told me today that he is getting me an early Christmas present.  He wants to buy me digitizing software.  HOW COOL IS THAT!!!  I am such a computer geek and I have wanted this since before I even bought my machine   So, does anyone have any suggestions on software?  I have no idea where to start.  I have looked online, but don't know which one to choose.  I know I could buy a machine with a bigger hoop for what he is going to spend, but making my own designs just makes my heart go pitter patter!!!



I am of no help.  I am also looking to buy digitizing software and am trying to decide on Embird and PE Design 8.



rie'smom said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Brother machines. Last Spring my husband bought me the Quattro for my birthday. I already had the 750D. Whenever I buy machines in the future, they will be the Brother brand because they're so user friendly.
> So as I guess you can tell, i'd say if the machine is in good shape, the YES buy it.



I looked at the Quattro when I was shopping for a new machine, but I decided on the Innovis 4500D since they were running a special at the time, and I also got a rebate for it!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I haven't done too much sewing lately. I have cut out a whole bunch of stuff, but just haven't gotten around to finishing them up.  I did my first T-shirt embroidery last week.  It is for my ds to wear to the Imagination's Movers concert next weekend...despite my efforts to make sure the design was straight, it still came out a little crooked!   I am also working on an outfit for my dd, and hope to get that done this weekend.






Not Disney related, but I also made some burp clothes for a friend's baby.


----------



## rie'smom

Shannalee724 said:


> I am soooooo beyond excited!!  My husband told me today that he is getting me an early Christmas present.  He wants to buy me digitizing software.  HOW COOL IS THAT!!!  I am such a computer geek and I have wanted this since before I even bought my machine   So, does anyone have any suggestions on software?  I have no idea where to start.  I have looked online, but don't know which one to choose.  I know I could buy a machine with a bigger hoop for what he is going to spend, but making my own designs just makes my heart go pitter patter!!!



Hi Shanna! I highly recommend PE Design ver 8. All digitizing software has a learning curve. I joined a Yahoo group called Memories in Thread (MIT). Sue, the group owner, has a few free lessons on digitizing to get you started. She also has lessons you can download or order on DVDs.  Her instructions are soooo wonderful. She takes you step by step through each one. I think for all of the lessons it was about 150.00. If you're a member of her group, the lessons are either $5 or $10 cheaper/lesson. 

Right now, she is giving lessons on ver 8. I think they might be free to the group. I have ver 7, so I haven't paid attention to this but I do see the emails. 

It really is worth it to have tutorials because, in my case, as well as what others have said, a lot of digitizing software is hardly ever used because it seems too daunting. 

Good luck with whatever you decide!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I haven't done too much sewing lately. I have cut out a whole bunch of stuff, but just haven't gotten around to finishing them up.  I did my first T-shirt embroidery last week.  It is for my ds to wear to the Imagination's Movers concert next weekend...despite my efforts to make sure the design was straight, it still came out a little crooked!   I am also working on an outfit for my dd, and hope to get that done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney related, but I also made some burp clothes for a friend's baby.



Those are really cute!

As far as the question about embroidery digitizing software; Theresa Joy mentioned some free software called stitch era universal.  It does run w/ a strip of adware down the side, but I don't mind that; there was a slight cost of $14.99 I think to ship the CD, there is a pdf manual available online, and a yahoo group for support.  I've used it just enough to know I don't really like digitizing.  I can almost do some basic auto digitizing, and it came with a bunch of fonts, so now I can use those which is great.  I'm kind of glad now that I didn't spend a lot, because I realized I don't enjoy it, and would much rather buy designs from HeatherSue and others.  If you're thinking about digitizing, it might be worth getting SEU just to try it so that you can find out if you really want to digitize or not.


----------



## emcreative

Drive by posting...

Thought I would put this up in case any hadn't seen it yet. Thought it was a gorgeous dress, and maybe an inspiration for someone...

http://www.disneystore.com/toys-exclusive-limited-edition-deluxe-snow-white-doll-17/p/1250436/13933/


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Drive by posting...
> 
> Thought I would put this up in case any hadn't seen it yet. Thought it was a gorgeous dress, and maybe an inspiration for someone...



I like how high waisted that dress is... very cute!


----------



## birdie757

Yeah!  I got my ruffler foot today in the mail.  Now let's see if I can figure out how to use the thing...lol.  I am hoping for the best because I have visions of petticoats dancing though my head.

Edit:  it took me less than one minute to figure it out...how on earth have I survived making all those ruffles for dd over the past 4 years of her life without this!  Best 16.99 I have ever spent!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Wow, Marah- the dress is gorgeous!  
Hey- have you gotten your new "baby" yet?
Nicole


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Wow, Marah- the dress is gorgeous!
> Hey- have you gotten your new "baby" yet?
> Nicole



NOpe...just got notification they'd received the return yesterday...   So maybe in another week.


----------



## tricia

Has anyone done an A-Line in Corduroy?  I found some nice fine corduroy in a cool print today and would like to try an A-Line.  How does it look?  Do you have to line it with the same fabric, or can you use just a cheaper cotton?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## abc123mom

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I haven't done too much sewing lately. I have cut out a whole bunch of stuff, but just haven't gotten around to finishing them up.  I did my first T-shirt embroidery last week.  It is for my ds to wear to the Imagination's Movers concert next weekend...despite my efforts to make sure the design was straight, it still came out a little crooked!   I am also working on an outfit for my dd, and hope to get that done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney related, but I also made some burp clothes for a friend's baby.



Cute burp clothes...but where did you get the movers logo??  I love the shirt!  We are going the end of October and I've been searching for something to use on a dress for my girls.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## LauraP22

Shannalee724 said:


> I am soooooo beyond excited!!  My husband told me today that he is getting me an early Christmas present.  He wants to buy me digitizing software.  HOW COOL IS THAT!!!  I am such a computer geek and I have wanted this since before I even bought my machine   So, does anyone have any suggestions on software?  I have no idea where to start.  I have looked online, but don't know which one to choose.  I know I could buy a machine with a bigger hoop for what he is going to spend, but making my own designs just makes my heart go pitter patter!!!



I love PE Design, I've had the opportunity to play with a friend's version 6 here and there and it is really lovely  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have PE Design by Brother and was just thinking that I should start a share for others to try it out for bit.  I have not mastered it.  I didn't have the time before to really sit down and learn.  Many here like Embird which is not expensive but harder to learn.  Good luck.



It is great software.  There are really good tutorials for PE Design available for purchase at secrets of embroidery.



rie'smom said:


> Hi Shanna! I highly recommend PE Design ver 8. All digitizing software has a learning curve. I joined a Yahoo group called Memories in Thread (MIT). Sue, the group owner, has a few free lessons on digitizing to get you started. She also has lessons you can download or order on DVDs.  Her instructions are soooo wonderful. She takes you step by step through each one. I think for all of the lessons it was about 150.00. If you're a member of her group, the lessons are either $5 or $10 cheaper/lesson.
> 
> Right now, she is giving lessons on ver 8. I think they might be free to the group. I have ver 7, so I haven't paid attention to this but I do see the emails.
> 
> It really is worth it to have tutorials because, in my case, as well as what others have said, a lot of digitizing software is hardly ever used because it seems too daunting.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide!!!



I agree, using tutes is a huge help.  The software is a lot like Photoshop, easy once you know it but not intuitive.



ireland_nicole said:


> Those are really cute!
> 
> As far as the question about embroidery digitizing software; Theresa Joy mentioned some free software called stitch era universal.  It does run w/ a strip of adware down the side, but I don't mind that; there was a slight cost of $14.99 I think to ship the CD, there is a pdf manual available online, and a yahoo group for support.  I've used it just enough to know I don't really like digitizing.  I can almost do some basic auto digitizing, and it came with a bunch of fonts, so now I can use those which is great.  I'm kind of glad now that I didn't spend a lot, because I realized I don't enjoy it, and would much rather buy designs from HeatherSue and others.  If you're thinking about digitizing, it might be worth getting SEU just to try it so that you can find out if you really want to digitize or not.



I tried stitch era and thought it was a waste of money.  Digitizing on it is so clumsy and slow compared to my friend's PE Design that I sometimes use.  I would not recommend it, and I wouldn't necessarily assume you won't like other software if you've only used it


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> Has anyone done an A-Line in Corduroy?  I found some nice fine corduroy in a cool print today and would like to try an A-Line.  How does it look?  Do you have to line it with the same fabric, or can you use just a cheaper cotton?  Any help would be appreciated.



I haven't done cord, because DD won't touch it, but I think it would be lovely.  I wouldn't line it in cord, though because it can be just a touch rough, and it's nice to have something smooth next to the skin.  I would recommend a nice medium weight cotton, though... not a really thin broadcloth.  I have made other A-lines and they're fun and look adorable.


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> I haven't done cord, because DD won't touch it, but I think it would be lovely.  I wouldn't line it in cord, though because it can be just a touch rough, and it's nice to have something smooth next to the skin.  I would recommend a nice medium weight cotton, though... not a really thin broadcloth.  I have made other A-lines and they're fun and look adorable.



Thank you.  I think that is what I am going to try.  I have made a couple of Alines already, but both reversible and with cottons of equal weight for fashion fabric and lining.  I really like them and when I saw this cord today on my lunch hour I could just picture it on an A-line.

I mentionned this at my office after lunch one of the girls sd, well, you know I want you to make something for my DGD, so that sounds perfect.  Since I don't have any girls, some of my ideas go unrealized, but not this time.


----------



## Tanzanite

Tink561 said:


> We were there for 6 days. She wore 2 outfits a day every day except the last.



I was just looking at the lady who made your daughters outfits on her site she does loveley work.


----------



## Tink561

Tanzanite said:


> I was just looking at the lady who made your daughters outfits on her site she does loveley work.



Which one?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I just had the shop I bought my machine from tell me that I should never buy thread from JoAnn's or WalMart- even if it's a brand like Sulky because they just aren't made the same as those sold in shops.
Is that a bunch or bunk or what? Do you really think Sulky makes it more cheaply if it's done in bulk and shipped to JoAnn's versus a qulit shop???


----------



## cydswipe

Oh, I wish I had little preschool girls to dress again!  This was about all I could convince my girls to wear on our trip.  I've rarely posted, but lurked a lot.  This is my first attempt at pictures.

I wish I would have started sewing for the trip earlier, as the outfits are just so so.  I can't believe I don't have better pictures of the girls in their twirl skirts... maybe they will have to pose here in the COLD weather... 

I love all your work.  Very, very inspiring!















5.jpg[/IMG]

Our MNNSHP Sept 25th


















Chef Mickey's





KellyBelle Designs iron on..


----------



## Shannalee724

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just had the shop I bought my machine from tell me that I should never buy thread from JoAnn's or WalMart- even if it's a brand like Sulky because they just aren't made the same as those sold in shops.
> Is that a bunch or bunk or what? Do you really think Sulky makes it more cheaply if it's done in bulk and shipped to JoAnn's versus a qulit shop???




My shop told me that Walmart isn't the best place because the thread can be old.  It doesn't come off the shelf as often.  He said JoAnns is ok.  Of course they would prefer I buy their thread, and it is a better quality, but JoAnns is fine.


----------



## NiniMorris

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just had the shop I bought my machine from tell me that I should never buy thread from JoAnn's or WalMart- even if it's a brand like Sulky because they just aren't made the same as those sold in shops.
> Is that a bunch or bunk or what? Do you really think Sulky makes it more cheaply if it's done in bulk and shipped to JoAnn's versus a qulit shop???





Shannalee724 said:


> My shop told me that Walmart isn't the best place because the thread can be old.  It doesn't come off the shelf as often.  He said JoAnns is ok.  Of course they would prefer I buy their thread, and it is a better quality, but JoAnns is fine.



I am a thread snob!

I have a long arm and it only takes special thread.  Since I have had it, I have become very aware of the thread I use.  While it is true that they do not make 'seconds' specifically to sell to Walmart, Walmart does get a better deal on seconds.  But even if it is first quality, one of the biggest problems I have found with thread is the age of the thread.  The older the thread, the more often it breaks.  You can get a silicone spray to spray on the old thread that will enable you to use the thread...but second quality thread is usually more 'linty'.  In today's computerized machines, lint is one of the biggest enemies.  It can be next to impossible to get all the lint out of the machine!  

Thread at Walmart sits for a long time on the warehouse shelf, then sits a long time in the 'back room' then sits a long time in the display.  Even the best quality thread has a limited shelf life!

I can only imagine how much of a thread snob I will become when I get an embroidery machine!

Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, we are officially going back to Disney during the week of Feb 12 to 22, 2011.  I have only 16 months to plan the girl's dresses!

Do you think this will give me enough time to half way master the art of appliqué? 

Now...is it too early to start thinking of where we will eat and what we will wear?

Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Drive by posting...
> 
> Thought I would put this up in case any hadn't seen it yet. Thought it was a gorgeous dress, and maybe an inspiration for someone...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/toys-exclusive-limited-edition-deluxe-snow-white-doll-17/p/1250436/13933/





Hmmmm...... I WAS wondering which gown I'd do for our not yet scheduled next trip......

Gorgeous!


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Wow those are all amazing outfits.  For those of you who said you did not make any of them could you please pm on places to look for them.  I did do a auction site, but there was not alot of choice there and nothing like these, i wonder if it was because i was using the canadian site???  Any other helpful pointers would be great.  My daughter is a very slim size 7.....taller and skinny.

I did manage to get a couple really cute outfits for our trip in 3 weeks, but would love stuff for the holidays and other occasions....

Any direction would be great............


----------



## xdanielleax

Ok so my ruffler foot has had it with ruffling chiffon.  What would be the best and fastest way to ruffle all my "fluff" for my petti?  I've gotta get this done quick!  Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just had the shop I bought my machine from tell me that I should never buy thread from JoAnn's or WalMart- even if it's a brand like Sulky because they just aren't made the same as those sold in shops.
> Is that a bunch or bunk or what? Do you really think Sulky makes it more cheaply if it's done in bulk and shipped to JoAnn's versus a qulit shop???


I can't speak about Walmart since none of the ones around me have a fabric dept; but I've never had problems w/ the sulky thread I've bought at Joanns.


cydswipe said:


> Oh, I wish I had little preschool girls to dress again!  This was about all I could convince my girls to wear on our trip.  I've rarely posted, but lurked a lot.  This is my first attempt at pictures.
> 
> I wish I would have started sewing for the trip earlier, as the outfits are just so so.  I can't believe I don't have better pictures of the girls in their twirl skirts... maybe they will have to pose here in the COLD weather...
> 
> I love all your work.  Very, very inspiring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Our MNNSHP Sept 25th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyBelle Designs iron on..


Great job!


mom2rtk said:


> Hmmmm...... I WAS wondering which gown I'd do for our not yet scheduled next trip......
> 
> Gorgeous!



Oh, Yes!!! I was so hoping you would see this and get inspired!!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just had the shop I bought my machine from tell me that I should never buy thread from JoAnn's or WalMart- even if it's a brand like Sulky because they just aren't made the same as those sold in shops.
> Is that a bunch or bunk or what? Do you really think Sulky makes it more cheaply if it's done in bulk and shipped to JoAnn's versus a qulit shop???




I think maybe you could check the labels for lot numbers or something. If the labels are the same, the product is probably the same.


----------



## GlassSlippers

birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  I got my ruffler foot today in the mail.  Now let's see if I can figure out how to use the thing...lol.  I am hoping for the best because I have visions of petticoats dancing though my head.
> 
> Edit:  it took me less than one minute to figure it out...how on earth have I survived making all those ruffles for dd over the past 4 years of her life without this!  Best 16.99 I have ever spent!




Where did you get it? I'm thinking about getting one and most I've seen are pretty $$$!

Thanks!


----------



## birdie757

GlassSlippers said:


> Where did you get it? I'm thinking about getting one and most I've seen are pretty $$$!
> 
> Thanks!


I will PM you with a link...it was from "the site that shall not be named".  I ordered it 3am Wed morning while battling insomnia and it arrived this afternoon in the mail!


----------



## Colleen27

birdie757 said:


> I will PM you with a link...it was from "the site that shall not be named".  I ordered it 3am Wed morning while battling insomnia and it arrived this afternoon in the mail!



Could you PM me the link too please? I've been going back and forth on the make vs order debate with the pettiskirt, but for that price and knowing that someone else has gotten one and been happy with the quality, I think I'll skip all that ruffling by hand!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi y'all.  I'm thinking about buying the ruffle halter pattern from YCMT.  I know a lot of you have made it, and I'm wondering if it would be difficult size it up a little?  DD is a very narrow size 6 at the minute, but hopefully growing, and I hate to buy a pattern and only be able to use it once.
TIA!
Nicole


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

abc123mom said:


> Cute burp clothes...but where did you get the movers logo??  I love the shirt!  We are going the end of October and I've been searching for something to use on a dress for my girls.  Thanks for any info!



I am not sure if I am allowed to post the direct link to her store here.  Her name is Dena and Sue referred me to her and she is awesome!!!  So is Heathersue!   I will pm you the link to her store.


----------



## billwendy

tricia said:


> Has anyone done an A-Line in Corduroy?  I found some nice fine corduroy in a cool print today and would like to try an A-Line.  How does it look?  Do you have to line it with the same fabric, or can you use just a cheaper cotton?  Any help would be appreciated.



Hi - I made an Aline for my neice with this horsey corduroy fabric. I used Carla C's pattern. But, since cord is so heavy already, I didnt line it all the way - I just lined the top portion, and I actually used flannel. I used bias tape at the bottom of the jumper to finish it. It washes real well, isnt too hot and she likes to wear it!!!






I LOVE the Imagination Movers Tshirt!!!! It got sold out here before I even knew it was coming - lol - what a bummer!!!! We love the movers!!

I have the Brother Disney 270D with the 4x4 hoop. What should I ask for for Christmas so I can put more designs into the machine? I know I cant afford digitizing software this year, so will have to be happy with purchasing others designs. Was that inexpensive software really awful? or, if you have no experience at all, would it work for me??? Thanks!!

I just love everyone's trip pictures - SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

Oh , just wanted to let everyone know we are leaving in the am for DL!!! WOOO HOO!!! If anyone else is going through Thursday, please say hello. You can find us by the 3 kids in customs.. lol...

see you all next week with tons of new outfits to show from the trip!

Lori


----------



## Adi12982

birdie757 said:


> I will PM you with a link...it was from "the site that shall not be named".  I ordered it 3am Wed morning while battling insomnia and it arrived this afternoon in the mail!



Did you use it on your futura?  If so, please PM me with the info - I'd love to try a ruffler - especially since I'm having a little girl soon!


----------



## JAM3

birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  I got my ruffler foot today in the mail.  Now let's see if I can figure out how to use the thing...lol.  I am hoping for the best because I have visions of petticoats dancing though my head.
> 
> Edit:  it took me less than one minute to figure it out...how on earth have I survived making all those ruffles for dd over the past 4 years of her life without this!  Best 16.99 I have ever spent!



Can you PM with a link as well? I would love to see the one that your got. I was thinking of putting one on my Christmas list!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Found some more pictures...































And I just had to share this picture..it cracks me up!!!!


----------



## mickimousemama

NiniMorris said:


> Well, we are officially going back to Disney during the week of Feb 12 to 22, 2011.  I have only 16 months to plan the girl's dresses!
> 
> Do you think this will give me enough time to half way master the art of appliqué?
> 
> Now...is it too early to start thinking of where we will eat and what we will wear?
> 
> Nini




CONGRATS!! how fun, I don't think its too early?  We are going 3 months before you and I started planning atleast 3 months ago.. well actually I started planning a year ago because we were originally going to go next week but had to cancel   Good Luck!


----------



## jmrdavis99

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For anyone:
> eta: If you had the opportunity to get a Innovis 1500D at half price would you? It is used but not very much.



ABSOLUTELY!  I *LOVE* my Innovis 1500D.  I love that I can sew, applique, embroider, & quilt with this same machine.


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> Hmmmm...... I WAS wondering which gown I'd do for our not yet scheduled next trip......
> 
> Gorgeous!




LOL I actually thought of you right away when I saw this dress!

I love the high waist...In my head, I can see this even being pretty on the "Fluffy" gals like me if it wasn't has form fitting under the empire.  What do you think?


----------



## emcreative

eeyore3847 said:


> Oh , just wanted to let everyone know we are leaving in the am for DL!!! WOOO HOO!!! If anyone else is going through Thursday, please say hello. You can find us by the 3 kids in customs.. lol...
> 
> see you all next week with tons of new outfits to show from the trip!
> 
> Lori



Wait...you mean you aren't taking the custom I sent for baby #4?


----------



## pixeegrl

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I haven't done too much sewing lately. I have cut out a whole bunch of stuff, but just haven't gotten around to finishing them up.  I did my first T-shirt embroidery last week.  It is for my ds to wear to the Imagination's Movers concert next weekend...despite my efforts to make sure the design was straight, it still came out a little crooked!   I am also working on an outfit for my dd, and hope to get that done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney related, but I also made some burp clothes for a friend's baby.



I actually like it kinda crooked. I think it looks better that way! Of course I am one of those people that intentionally does words crooked or offset because I know I will never get them straight! I love how you did your burpies! I will have to look and see if you gave a mini tut. If not I will come back and ask how you did them!


----------



## VBAndrea

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thank you on both!
> 
> My camera is a Canon Rebel DSLR.  Best price I found for it was on Amazon.  It's a 50mm 1.8 lens on it.


Was the camera hard to learn or were you already familiar with an SLR?  I am so contemplating getting one but am not sure I'll have time to figure it out.  I don't event think I am going to have time to finish sewing 

And I am anxiously awaiting an Aisling update.  Hoping for good news.  I just made appts for my kids flu shots and couldn't get them in until Nov 4!!!!  I just want them covered b/f we go to Dis.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> VBAndrea- Thanks so much for the sweet comment...now I want to know- have you come up with something for that cool batik fabric you bought from me!


Two possibilities -- I was thinking of originally making a peasant top for myself, but then dd saw the fabric and she loves it too so I may donate some to her for a Vida for Crystal Palace.  I saw a Vida on some other site that was all batik fabric and it was gorgeous.



PrincessMickey said:


> So I had my interview today and I GOT THE JOB!!!! I'm so excited, I start on Monday. I finished DS's costume today but after I saw it on him I realized I needed to change the length on part of it so hopefully I will have it finished tomorrow.


  Congrats!  Hope you still find some time to sew.  I work very part time and it still cuts into sewing time!



LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.


Stunning and the characters look so realistic!




Camping Griswalds said:


> I feel bad about not posting Lisas awesome work that she did for us  You've seen these on dress forms, but here they are on my DD.


I do love seeing the dresses on someone!  I think the coloring of the Pooh dress goes perfectly with your daughter's complexion -- that dress was definitely made for her!




minnie2 said:


> SIMPLY AMAZING work everyone!
> 
> Here are some things i have made recently.  Nothing special mostly stuff for my trip to WDW and for my niece and nephew who I will see when we go on our trip.
> for Kyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some dresses I made for my niece.
> front (carla's precious dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply sweet with extra twirl per my 3 yr old nieces request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since we are spending halloween in FL with my cousin and she usually dresses up I figured I had to too.  So Shannon (HUGE THANK YOU!) digitized this for me!  Those of you who watch True Blood or have read the book you will know who I am going to be!


The Indian Jones Mickey is my favorite -- too cute!  And love the extra twirl in the SS!



busy mommy said:


> I feel like I have been gone for so long.   I finally was able to send Abbie back to school.  She was sick for almost three weeks.  She still doesn't feel great, but she is doing much better.  Now I can pull my machine back out.  I don't have too much left to do for our trip...some pjs and t-shirts mostly.
> I have lurked some over the past week or two and have seen some amazing things.  I have to remind myself that Maddie won't be able to wear everything I have already made for the trip, because I could easily find at least 100 more things to make her.
> Does anyone have a favorite bag pattern?  I am about to purchase one and would love some suggestions on something easy.  I am planning some Christmas presents.  Thanks for the input.
> I hope to be on here more than the past few weeks... as long as everyone stays well.


 I official hate you!  I am so jealous that you are almost done sewing.  It's taking me soooooooo much longer to get things done than I imagined.  I fear my children will not have the two customs per day that I envisioned.  Do you want to fly up here for the next month or so to help me out?

For bags I have not tried the pattern, but I know a lot of girls like the Avilo (?sp) tote from YCMT.  I would like to try it as well, but fear I won't even get my outfits done so that will be a last minute project if I have the time.





karamat said:


> I haven't really started working on DD's clothes for our trip, but I did make her this Crayon Wallet.  Hopefully this will help keep her entertained when we have to wait.


Adorable!  And I just bought that fabric off   Was buying some Nemo fabric I needed and the seller had that as well at a good price so I just added it in.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I haven't done too much sewing lately. I have cut out a whole bunch of stuff, but just haven't gotten around to finishing them up.  I did my first T-shirt embroidery last week.  It is for my ds to wear to the Imagination's Movers concert next weekend...despite my efforts to make sure the design was straight, it still came out a little crooked!   I am also working on an outfit for my dd, and hope to get that done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney related, but I also made some burp clothes for a friend's baby.


I actually really like how you have it at an angle and thought it was intentional.  It looks great!  Love the burp cloths as well.



emcreative said:


> Drive by posting...
> 
> Thought I would put this up in case any hadn't seen it yet. Thought it was a gorgeous dress, and maybe an inspiration for someone...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/toys-exclusive-limited-edition-deluxe-snow-white-doll-17/p/1250436/13933/


I can see Janet smiling right now!



tricia said:


> Has anyone done an A-Line in Corduroy?  I found some nice fine corduroy in a cool print today and would like to try an A-Line.  How does it look?  Do you have to line it with the same fabric, or can you use just a cheaper cotton?  Any help would be appreciated.


  I've not made an A-line yet so can't help with your question, but I have an add on question....Has anyone ever done it in flannel or what is a good dress pattern for flannel?  I bought some flannel I couldn't resist and it's too cute to just use on PJ's.






ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all.  I'm thinking about buying the ruffle halter pattern from YCMT.  I know a lot of you have made it, and I'm wondering if it would be difficult size it up a little?  DD is a very narrow size 6 at the minute, but hopefully growing, and I hate to buy a pattern and only be able to use it once.
> TIA!
> Nicole


I've only made it once, but I think it would be easy to size up.  The only real pattern piece is the halter top part.



eeyore3847 said:


> Oh , just wanted to let everyone know we are leaving in the am for DL!!! WOOO HOO!!! If anyone else is going through Thursday, please say hello. You can find us by the 3 kids in customs.. lol...
> 
> see you all next week with tons of new outfits to show from the trip!
> 
> Lori


Have a great trip -- can't wait to see pics!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

This is my latest creation, not Disney but I thought I'd share anyway.  Rebecca has a fav dress, just a cheapie from Waldemort I bought for preschool playclothes.  It's in terrible shape from constant wash and wear.  I found this pattern, directions really as it has no pattern pieces, and it's just like the well loved dress.  I just made it from stash scraps, but it seems to be a hit because she won't take it off!


----------



## carrie6466

Somewhere back in the very beginnings of these threads I kind of remember this question, but I wasn't ready and now I can't find it.  All this talk of ruffler feet has brought it back.  I have a Brother CE4000.  I have decided I want a ruffler foot for it.  How do I know which one will fit?  Can anyone direct me to a brand or a place I can look?  Thanks...


----------



## busy mommy

billwendy said:


> I have the Brother Disney 270D with the 4x4 hoop. What should I ask for for Christmas so I can put more designs into the machine? I know I cant afford digitizing software this year, so will have to be happy with purchasing others designs. Was that inexpensive software really awful? or, if you have no experience at all, would it work for me??? Thanks!!



I have the same machine and I have been trying to figure out what I need, also.  I look forward to the responses you get from everyone, so I will know what to ask Santa for.


----------



## busy mommy

VBAndrea said:


> I official hate you!  I am so jealous that you are almost done sewing.  It's taking me soooooooo much longer to get things done than I imagined.  I fear my children will not have the two customs per day that I envisioned.  Do you want to fly up here for the next month or so to help me out?
> 
> For bags I have not tried the pattern, but I know a lot of girls like the Avilo (?sp) tote from YCMT.  I would like to try it as well, but fear I won't even get my outfits done so that will be a last minute project if I have the time.



That is the pattern I decided to order.  I will let you know how it turns out.  
I would love to come help you.  I will bring all the kids.  I'm sure they would love a trip to meet new friends.  Maddie is really the only one I sewed a bunch for.  I sewed a little for Abbie and Gray, but they would rather have store bought clothes:confused I'm sure my list will get longer instead of shorter, especially if everyone keeps posting such beautiful customs.  My husband may ban me from this sight.


----------



## busy mommy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is my latest creation, not Disney but I thought I'd share anyway.  Rebecca has a fav dress, just a cheapie from Waldemort I bought for preschool playclothes.  It's in terrible shape from constant wash and wear.  I found this pattern, directions really as it has no pattern pieces, and it's just like the well loved dress.  I just made it from stash scraps, but it seems to be a hit because she won't take it off!



This is so cute.  I may have to do something like this will all of my scraps.


----------



## birdie757

Adi12982 said:


> Did you use it on your futura?  If so, please PM me with the info - I'd love to try a ruffler - especially since I'm having a little girl soon!



I keep my Futura set up for embroider and usually sew on my brother cs 6000.  I will still pm the link to you though cause they do have a foot listed for that machine in their store.  I bet I have gathered miles and miles by now and my daughter isn't even  4 yet...lol.  So you will have lots of opportunities to use if for sure.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

busy mommy said:


> This is so cute.  I may have to do something like this will all of my scraps.



Thanks!  It was super easy.  I had enough to make it all one color, but the pattern gave measurments to make it a scrappy dress, so I thought, "Why not?"  She loved the dress originally made from those fabrics but outgrew it a while ago.


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Hi - I made an Aline for my neice with this horsey corduroy fabric. I used Carla C's pattern. But, since cord is so heavy already, I didnt line it all the way - I just lined the top portion, and I actually used flannel. I used bias tape at the bottom of the jumper to finish it. It washes real well, isnt too hot and she likes to wear it!!!



Thanks Wendy.  I thought someone on here had done this.  I think I will be off to buy the cord this afternoon.


----------



## bunny213

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  It was super easy.  I had enough to make it all one color, but the pattern gave measurments to make it a scrappy dress, so I thought, "Why not?"  She loved the dress originally made from those fabrics but outgrew it a while ago.



would you share where you got the pattern for your "scrappy" dress...
  we love it!!   Barb


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

bunny213 said:


> would you share where you got the pattern for your "scrappy" dress...
> we love it!!   Barb



Of course I'll share!  The pattern came from a local sewing store, but it is available online too.  It's Lydia by Pink Fig...the website for the designer is www.pinkfig.typepad.com  I did make one small change though...the sleeve seemed incredibly short when I finished shirring it, so I remade it 3 inches longer, and it fit much better. The whole thing went together very easily.


----------



## rie'smom

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Of course I'll share!  The pattern came from a local sewing store, but it is available online too.  It's Lydia by Pink Fig...the website for the designer is www.pinkfig.typepad.com  I did make one small change though...the sleeve seemed incredibly short when I finished shirring it, so I remade it 3 inches longer, and it fit much better. The whole thing went together very easily.



I love Pink Fig patterns!!! I think that I have them all.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

rie'smom said:


> I love Pink Fig patterns!!! I think that I have them all.



This was the only one I saw at the store, but the display rack was full of empty spots.  There had been a 40% off the entire store on Labor Day, and I don't think they restocked yet. (stupid me missed that sale!!!)  But after looking at the website, there are a bunch I'd like to get, she has some fun looking stuff.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Shhh...it's a secret!  I've wanted to make CarlaC's simply Sweet princess conversions since I saw them, today I got the first one done!  It was so easy, now comes the hard part, keeping it from Rebecca until we leave in 2 weeks.    My 17yo dd (and also my partner in crime when it comes to dressing the little one cute!) saw me cutting it out, and before I could tell her what it was, she said the blue fabric looked like Cinderella!  It didn't photograph well, but there's swirly lines that look like white pencil heart doodles all over it.  The white has  sparkly silver spatter dots all over it.  I'm very happy with how it turned out, I can't wait for Carla to design us more simple princesses!


----------



## twob4him

Hello all! It took me a few weeks working in spurts on this Cinderella Feliz for my DD4 for our Super Secret BBB appointment!!! Still sewing...not done 










In the two hearts on either side of the dress it says..."A dream is a wish your heart makes....when you're fast asleep."  I think I hummed the tune while I was sewing!










































Wow that was way too many pics...sorry! 



*
CREDITS:*
Fabric - SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli  
Appliques designs - Frou Frou by HeatherSue 
Pattern - Studio Tantrum Feliz 
Tutorial - Trillium Design


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

twob4him said:


> Hello all! It took me a few weeks working in spurts on this Cinderella Feliz for my DD4 for our Super Secret BBB appointment!!! Still sewing...not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the two hearts on either side of the dress it says..."A dream is a wish your heart makes....when you're fast asleep."  I think I hummed the tune while I was sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was way too many pics...sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> CREDITS:*
> Fabric - SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli
> Appliques designs - Frou Frou by HeatherSue
> Pattern - Studio Tantrum Feliz
> Tutorial - Trillium Design



Nope, not too many pics!!!  Totally loved all of it.  Its great outfits like these that make me want to learn how the embroidery unit works.  I've got one of the first Brother Disney machines, it was my mother's, but she never showed me how to use it, and I never bothered to even ask, because she always did everything for me.  But she's gone now, and I'm afraid to even try.


----------



## tricia

Well, I finally got some of my Halloween stuff done.  I made some of the table runners that were on YCMT.  I thought they would be quick to whip up, but I forgot to take into consideration that there are 8 legs on every spider and 2 spiders on every runner.  That is a lot of cutting and sewing.

Here are all 4 of them.






One for my SIL





One for me (and I made another the same for a silent auction donation)







And one for my Mom.


----------



## tricia

Also did a tshirt for Tyler today to wear for Orange and Black day at school later on this month.


----------



## aksunshine

You guys are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Found some more pictures...


Love the matching outfits, and of course the dress is great!


TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is my latest creation, not Disney but I thought I'd share anyway.  Rebecca has a fav dress, just a cheapie from Waldemort I bought for preschool playclothes.  It's in terrible shape from constant wash and wear.  I found this pattern, directions really as it has no pattern pieces, and it's just like the well loved dress.  I just made it from stash scraps, but it seems to be a hit because she won't take it off!


Love it!  it looks really cute w/ all the colors; I just wish I wasn't so askeered of shirring...


TinkerbelleMom said:


> Shhh...it's a secret!  I've wanted to make CarlaC's simply Sweet princess conversions since I saw them, today I got the first one done!  It was so easy, now comes the hard part, keeping it from Rebecca until we leave in 2 weeks.   My 17yo dd (and also my partner in crime when it comes to dressing the little one cute!) saw me cutting it out, and before I could tell her what it was, she said the blue fabric looked like Cinderella!  It didn't photograph well, but there's swirly lines that look like white pencil heart doodles all over it.  The white has  sparkly silver spatter dots all over it.  I'm very happy with how it turned out, I can't wait for Carla to design us more simple princesses!


That is darling!  So, so cute!


twob4him said:


> Hello all! It took me a few weeks working in spurts on this Cinderella Feliz for my DD4 for our Super Secret BBB appointment!!! Still sewing...not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was way too many pics...sorry!


Wow!  That is really gorgeous!  Can't wait til she finds out about the susper secret surprise!


tricia said:


> Well, I finally got some of my Halloween stuff done.  I made some of the table runners that were on YCMT.  I thought they would be quick to whip up, but I forgot to take into consideration that there are 8 legs on every spider and 2 spiders on every runner.  That is a lot of cutting and sewing.
> 
> Here are all 4 of them.


Those came out adorable!  It's funny, I've been looking at that a lot, too because I'm doing an in person sew along with a friend I'm giving sewing lessons to.


tricia said:


> Also did a tshirt for Tyler today to wear for Orange and Black day at school later on this month.



Well done!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Of course I'll share!  The pattern came from a local sewing store, but it is available online too.  It's Lydia by Pink Fig...the website for the designer is www.pinkfig.typepad.com  I did make one small change though...the sleeve seemed incredibly short when I finished shirring it, so I remade it 3 inches longer, and it fit much better. The whole thing went together very easily.



Are these patterns hard to do for someone who has only done stuff by Carla C?  

Also for those of you who put ruffles on the bottoms of jeans....
Do you cut the bottoms off of your jeans before putting them on and then hem?  Do you sew your ruffles to the right side of the jeans and then topstitch?  Does the topstitch look funny?  One more question...do you have to cut the side seam open in order to put your ruffle on for smaller size jeans like a 3T?    Sorry for so many  questions.  I just want them to look right.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Thanks for the compliments on the Imagination Movers shirt, and the burpies!  



TinkerbelleMom said:


>


Love that..it is really cute!



twob4him said:


>



Soooo cute and never too many pictures!



tricia said:


>



I love the table runners!  I considered doing one, but never got around to it.  Maybe if I start now, I will have it ready for next Halloween! LOL


----------



## VBAndrea

twob4him said:


> Hello all! It took me a few weeks working in spurts on this Cinderella Feliz for my DD4 for our Super Secret BBB appointment!!! Still sewing...not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the two hearts on either side of the dress it says..."A dream is a wish your heart makes....when you're fast asleep."  I think I hummed the tune while I was sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was way too many pics...sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> CREDITS:*
> Fabric - SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli
> Appliques designs - Frou Frou by HeatherSue
> Pattern - Studio Tantrum Feliz
> Tutorial - Trillium Design



Just beautiful!  And absolutely not too many pics.  I think the dress itself is gorgeous, but I really think it's your daughter that makes the dress -- it looks so perfect on her.



tricia said:


> Well, I finally got some of my Halloween stuff done.  I made some of the table runners that were on YCMT.  I thought they would be quick to whip up, but I forgot to take into consideration that there are 8 legs on every spider and 2 spiders on every runner.  That is a lot of cutting and sewing.
> 
> Here are all 4 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for my SIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for me (and I made another the same for a silent auction donation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my Mom.





tricia said:


> Also did a tshirt for Tyler today to wear for Orange and Black day at school later on this month.



Those look fantastic, but you forgot to make a fifth one for me!  I actually saw that on YCMT as well, but I'm already behind schedule for my Disney trip and I haven't factored Halloween costumes into the mix at all.  It would help if ds would quit changing his mind on what he wants to be.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Are these patterns hard to do for someone who has only done stuff by Carla C?
> 
> Also for those of you who put ruffles on the bottoms of jeans....
> Do you cut the bottoms off of your jeans before putting them on and then hem?  Do you sew your ruffles to the right side of the jeans and then topstitch?  Does the topstitch look funny?  One more question...do you have to cut the side seam open in order to put your ruffle on for smaller size jeans like a 3T?    Sorry for so many  questions.  I just want them to look right.  Any help would be appreciated!



The Pink Fig pattern I did was super easy, there were no pattern pieces, just a graph to follow telling you how big to cut each piece of fabric, with photos (b&w) to show you the different steps, it was all straight sewing, no curves at all. There was a good instruction for shirring too.  But for the dress I did, you do need a serger to finish the edges.  

I always open the non-topstitched seam, it's easier that way, if I'm making decopage jeans, I'll open it far enough to allow the pantleg to lie flat beyond where I want the design to end, again, its easier.  I also cut off the hem, and just replace the loss in length in the ruffle measurement. The ruffle is stitched on the pant leg, right sides together, press the seam allowance toward the pant leg and then restitch the seam. I like the look of topstitching, but I do it after the leg seam is resewn.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tricia said:


> Well, I finally got some of my Halloween stuff done.  I made some of the table runners that were on YCMT.  I thought they would be quick to whip up, but I forgot to take into consideration that there are 8 legs on every spider and 2 spiders on every runner.  That is a lot of cutting and sewing.
> 
> Here are all 4 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for my SIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for me (and I made another the same for a silent auction donation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my Mom.



Those turned out great!  Way too many spiderlegs when you count them all like that!  LOL


----------



## SallyfromDE

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just had the shop I bought my machine from tell me that I should never buy thread from JoAnn's or WalMart- even if it's a brand like Sulky because they just aren't made the same as those sold in shops.
> Is that a bunch or bunk or what? Do you really think Sulky makes it more cheaply if it's done in bulk and shipped to JoAnn's versus a qulit shop???



My sewing shop has started to cut back on maderia and is bringing in Sulky. 



carrie6466 said:


> Somewhere back in the very beginnings of these threads I kind of remember this question, but I wasn't ready and now I can't find it.  All this talk of ruffler feet has brought it back.  I have a Brother CE4000.  I have decided I want a ruffler foot for it.  How do I know which one will fit?  Can anyone direct me to a brand or a place I can look?  Thanks...



I went to Brother-USA and I don't see a ruffler listed for this machine. I'd be careful, I learnt from experience, that if the machine isn't heavy duty enough, you can have trouble using a ruffler. (in my machine, the whole feed dog unit fell out and wasn't repairable). There is a gathering foot listed. SA120.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Love it!  it looks really cute w/ all the colors; I just wish I wasn't so askeered of shirring...



Thanks, but you know what...I used to be scared of shirring too.  I was surprised to learn how easy it really is.  If you can sew a straight line, you can do it.  Just practice on some scraps first, and figure out what works best on your machine.  I followed a tutorial I found someplace online, and it worked ok, but I bought an outfit on , and the shirring was so nice, I asked the designer her secret...all the directions I had read said to increase your stitch length, but she didn't change a thing.  Her shirring was so neat and even I could have smocked on the pleats.  So I tried it myself, and it worked.  I just use the edge of my presser foot as a guide, lined up with the previous row, keeping everything neat and even.  Bet you can do it too.


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Hi - I made an Aline for my neice with this horsey corduroy fabric. I used Carla C's pattern. But, since cord is so heavy already, I didnt line it all the way - I just lined the top portion, and I actually used flannel. I used bias tape at the bottom of the jumper to finish it. It washes real well, isnt too hot and she likes to wear it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the Imagination Movers Tshirt!!!! It got sold out here before I even knew it was coming - lol - what a bummer!!!! We love the movers!!
> 
> I have the Brother Disney 270D with the 4x4 hoop. What should I ask for for Christmas so I can put more designs into the machine? I know I cant afford digitizing software this year, so will have to be happy with purchasing others designs. Was that inexpensive software really awful? or, if you have no experience at all, would it work for me??? Thanks!!
> 
> I just love everyone's trip pictures - SO CUTE!!!!



First off, love the dress, it's adorable.  From what I can see when researching your machine, there's no direct USB capability, but there is a card slot, so you need to buy PED basic; look online, etc.  and it will probably run a little over $100.  This will allow you to load designs you purchase onto a card that your machine will read.  Most people who digitize sell their designs in PES format, which is what you need.  You just have to be careful and double check that the designs you purchase are all 4x4, because it's becoming more common now for some sellers to do a lot of their designs in 5x7.  Don't worry, there will still be lots to choose from.  After that, just enjoy shopping- and I would recommend purchasing one of Heathersue's designs first, because they are awesome and will help build your confidence.  Her designs always stitch out the way they're supposed to, with minimal thread changes, and this isn't the case with everyone.  Good places to look for designs include, but certainly aren't limited to, etsy, pegasusembroidery, emblibrary, swakembroidery, and others.  Also, you have the option of purchasing brother cards with multiple designs already on them.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just had the shop I bought my machine from tell me that I should never buy thread from JoAnn's or WalMart- even if it's a brand like Sulky because they just aren't made the same as those sold in shops.
> Is that a bunch or bunk or what? Do you really think Sulky makes it more cheaply if it's done in bulk and shipped to JoAnn's versus a qulit shop???



My local machine shop told me the same thing - to not buy thread from Walmart, Joanns and Hancocks.  They don't carry any Sulky thread.  They sell mostly Isacord and Floriani and carry a small selection of Madeira.


----------



## ireland_nicole

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks, but you know what...I used to be scared of shirring too.  I was surprised to learn how easy it really is.  If you can sew a straight line, you can do it.  Just practice on some scraps first, and figure out what works best on your machine.  I followed a tutorial I found someplace online, and it worked ok, but I bought an outfit on , and the shirring was so nice, I asked the designer her secret...all the directions I had read said to increase your stitch length, but she didn't change a thing.  Her shirring was so neat and even I could have smocked on the pleats.  So I tried it myself, and it worked.  I just use the edge of my presser foot as a guide, lined up with the previous row, keeping everything neat and even.  Bet you can do it too.



Oh sure, you say that... actually, I'm kicking myself right now for not buying that pattern.  I had a chance to get in out it in a group buy and didn't because of my fear.  Maybe I'll practice on some scraps like you said.  It's funny, I mentioned to my mom about my fear, and she said yeah, but you were scared of your sewing machine, and the serger, and machine embroidery...   ok, I guess I get her point.  Thank you so much for the tip about the stitch length!
Nicole


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).

Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys


----------



## PrincessMickey

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys



It's beautiful. You did a very good job on it. And it also looks like your dd loves it.


----------



## luv2go2disney

desparatelydisney said:


>



I love this dress you did you did a fantastic job!!!  You can tell your DD loves it!



cydswipe said:


> Chef Mickey's



Great work! These are my two favorites though.  I have had that turquoise Mickey fabric in my stash for quite some time not knowing what to do with it but this is perfect!  I might have to CASE it!  What pattern did you use for the criss cross top?


----------



## ireland_nicole

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys



Wow!  You should be super proud of yourself!  Amazing job!


----------



## rie'smom

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys



You did an absolutely fantastic job on the dress. Your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## kathyell

Scheduled a last minute trip for my daughter's birthday! Nov 28-Dec 3. I bought two of HeatherSue's birthday designs and I'm so excited that I'm not even sure what I'm going to put them on yet!

Thinking of doing Belle's blue provincial dress with a pattern I made up by taking measurements off of some clothes that fit my daughter well at the moment and then make a white peasant blouse to go underneath...then make two aprons for it, one with the birthday designs on it and one plain, so she can wear the dress again when it's NOT her birthday. Her birthday dinner is at Akershus, so I thought a Belle-related custom might be the order of the day. Whatd'ya think?

 (So excited to take her for her birthday!)


----------



## kathyell

desparatelydisney said:


> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys



Okay, I love love love everything else that has been posted lately, but I had to come out of my shrinking violet ways and say that this is simply lovely and I think your daughter looks great in it. (And it fits her really well!)


----------



## rie'smom

kathyell said:


> Scheduled a last minute trip for my daughter's birthday! Nov 28-Dec 3. I bought two of HeatherSue's birthday designs and I'm so excited that I'm not even sure what I'm going to put them on yet!
> 
> Thinking of doing Belle's blue provincial dress with a pattern I made up by taking measurements off of some clothes that fit my daughter well at the moment and then make a white peasant blouse to go underneath...then make two aprons for it, one with the birthday designs on it and one plain, so she can wear the dress again when it's NOT her birthday. Her birthday dinner is at Akershus, so I thought a Belle-related custom might be the order of the day. Whatd'ya think?
> 
> (So excited to take her for her birthday!)



Having 2 aprons sounds like a great idea!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

Just thought I would post from Disneyland! Loving it on our first day! We were there less than an hour and met the nicest disers whom recognized us! I thought we would run into them again at the front of the pirate line but they disappeared!!! hope to see them again this week. I think it was Rylie and her mom and grandma.... Hope my memory is right, It was a long 6 1/2 hour drive! lol!!

having a blast so far!

Lori


----------



## VBAndrea

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys



WOW!!!!  That is amazing!


----------



## mom2rtk

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys




Awesome job! She is sure to be the Belle of the Ball!


----------



## revrob

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys



This is beautiful!  Fabulous job!  Did you use a pattern?  Do you mind sharing which one if so?  I really love the scallop on the lace work - it's a beautiful touch.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

desparatelydisney said:


>



I think you did an amazing job!  Wow!  I was also wondering if you could share what pattern you used?



kathyell said:


> Scheduled a last minute trip for my daughter's birthday! Nov 28-Dec 3. I bought two of HeatherSue's birthday designs and I'm so excited that I'm not even sure what I'm going to put them on yet!
> 
> Thinking of doing Belle's blue provincial dress with a pattern I made up by taking measurements off of some clothes that fit my daughter well at the moment and then make a white peasant blouse to go underneath...then make two aprons for it, one with the birthday designs on it and one plain, so she can wear the dress again when it's NOT her birthday. Her birthday dinner is at Akershus, so I thought a Belle-related custom might be the order of the day. Whatd'ya think?
> 
> (So excited to take her for her birthday!)



I made a blue belle dress for our trip in September.  On the white apron, I did an applique of Mrs. Potts and then I also put a white peasant shirt under it.  It actually turned out really cute and we got a lot of attention in it.  Plus, it was very comfortable for my daughter.  I can't wait to see yours.  Sorry, I still need to post pics from our disney trip but I don't have them loaded into photobucket yet.


----------



## Stephres

desparatelydisney said:


>



Gorgeous! All the little details you added make it perfect. I hope you are very proud of yourself!



kathyell said:


> Scheduled a last minute trip for my daughter's birthday! Nov 28-Dec 3. I bought two of HeatherSue's birthday designs and I'm so excited that I'm not even sure what I'm going to put them on yet!
> 
> Thinking of doing Belle's blue provincial dress with a pattern I made up by taking measurements off of some clothes that fit my daughter well at the moment and then make a white peasant blouse to go underneath...then make two aprons for it, one with the birthday designs on it and one plain, so she can wear the dress again when it's NOT her birthday. Her birthday dinner is at Akershus, so I thought a Belle-related custom might be the order of the day. Whatd'ya think?
> 
> (So excited to take her for her birthday!)



That is a great idea. I made my daughter a birthday outfit with mickey balloons and she really only wore it on her birthday. Now it just sits...

Whoever made the Cinderella sundress, I love it! I made one for my school's silent auction and was very pleased with how it came out.


----------



## minnie2

As usual everything is stunning!  i know I missed so many I wanted to make sure every one knew how great I think everyones work is!



twob4him said:


> Hello all! It took me a few weeks working in spurts on this Cinderella Feliz for my DD4 for our Super Secret BBB appointment!!! Still sewing...not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the two hearts on either side of the dress it says..."A dream is a wish your heart makes....when you're fast asleep."  I think I hummed the tune while I was sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was way too many pics...sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> CREDITS:*
> Fabric - SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli
> Appliques designs - Frou Frou by HeatherSue
> Pattern - Studio Tantrum Feliz
> Tutorial - Trillium Design


GORGEOUS!  I will get to see this one in person!  I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!



tricia said:


> Well, I finally got some of my Halloween stuff done.  I made some of the table runners that were on YCMT.  I thought they would be quick to whip up, but I forgot to take into consideration that there are 8 legs on every spider and 2 spiders on every runner.  That is a lot of cutting and sewing.
> 
> Here are all 4 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for my SIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for me (and I made another the same for a silent auction donation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my Mom.


GREAT so fun!



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys


Stunning!


----------



## Shannalee724

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



I love the scraps you chose   This is a really cute dress.



TinkerbelleMom said:


>



I LOVE those conversions, too!  I bought the fabric for the Cinderella just the other day.  I can't wait to make it.  I think it turned out soooo cute!!!!



twob4him said:


>



I really love this dress.  It looks like your daughter does, too!  And I don't think you can ever have too many pictures!



desparatelydisney said:


>



WOW!!!!!!  That is awesome!  You should be VERY proud of yourself!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Thankyou HeatherSue for the great applique tute...I've done plain Mickey Heads for ages, and finally attempted a pieced applique.  I started easy with a candy corn...finding the one I wanted to trace was really the hardest part.  This will be Rebecca's tomorrow outfit.  I don't have her modeling it because I know she won't take it off.    She requested the bloomers herself.  I'd say ignore the messy sewing room, but I know everyone here understands a creative mess.


----------



## mom2rtk

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys




Yes! I would also love to know what pattern you used. But I would also love to know which fabrics, especially the gold.

We just got back from Disney and as you might guess, my beady little brain is trying to figure out when we can go back. Since it was so hot, and my husband has never been to MVMCP, I'm thinking Christmas next year. This dress immediately came to mind and yours is great inspiration!


----------



## Stephres

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Candy corn is my favorite Halloween candy so I especially love this! The little bloomers are so cute. I really should make something with candy corn...

But I already finished my Halloween outfits. I think two are plenty for one month. The first one is recycled from last year, originally cased from jham. I added some pom pom trim and buttons on the straps. Originally I had the straps knotted but it just looked too messy to me.

Here she is posing with her brother's telescope (why?):






A friend's friend sells headbands online and I bought way too many. This one matches the outfit perfectly!






This is the twirl skort pattern from ycmt. Megan loves it but it takes so much fabric! I had to lengthen it but it still is on the verge of being too short...






It is nice and twirly though! I made the headband with the 10 minute headband tutorial from Teresa's links.






Now I need to get started on her costume!  She wants to be a fairy and picked out the tinkerbelle pattern to use. I am thinking of putting the petal skirt on a carla top just to save aggravation.


----------



## sweetstitches

CastleCreations said:


> I haven't posted anything in forever..so here goes..
> This is a dress that I made for my friends one year old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest is just random stuff that I've made recently...




These all turned out really great.




mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did have an amazing time, full of many magical moments. But it was HOT HOT HOT and I won't go back in September again, even for free dining. One of the days there they set a record high and the humidity was brutal. But it broke mid-week, giving us a little break before climbing again.
> 
> Shannon's applique work was a great hit, and I'll try to post more of those later. But I did include Minnie here.
> 
> It was a great trip though and I'm glad we finally got to do MNSSHP!



All I can say is, "WOW!"  What a lucky girl!  She must have felt like a princess the entire trip.




Flea said:


> It's a bit too cold here to get proper photos (hence why my DD is wearing her big thick winter polarfleece in the pic). I'm really happy with how this top came out. She'll wear it with a peasant top underneath it and her black pettiskirt with red ruffle. The other outfit for my younger DD is the same just with the colours reversed (red where there is black) I should have that finished today (just some pleating and ruffles to add to the corset and it's done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the adults we are going as Hippies  so I tiedyed us some tops.



Awesome job on those tie-dyes!

I lost my place again on this thread, and the little thingy at the top doesn't seem to jump me to the right place, so I'm taking a guess where I'm at and hope I'm not missing much.

I don't know why sometimes it works when I use "th_" and sometimes it doesn't.  The pictures didn't appear in the second group so I took the code out.  I hope it never hurts anyone's feelings when I'm multi-quoting and some photos are large and some are not.


----------



## Tanzanite

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys



Wow this gown is stunning  your daughter will look amazing at the mickey party .Great sewing its really beautifu.


----------



## sweetstitches

iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just returned home Sunday and I have some pictures to share..I only got a few pictures of this first outfit..I dropped my camera after taking these pictures and broke the camera and lens...I was without my camera for 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SOOOOOO SAD!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, here they are...



I LOVE these!  I haven't seen this design before and your colors are great too.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

EnchantedPrincess said:


> My local machine shop told me the same thing - to not buy thread from Walmart, Joanns and Hancocks.  They don't carry any Sulky thread.  They sell mostly Isacord and Floriani and carry a small selection of Madeira.



I would see if your manual has any recommendations for thread.  I use Sulky Thread and I haven't had any troubles with it.  I don't use Coat's and Clark thread.  


desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys



This is beautiful.  I love everything that has been posted.

Add me to the list of those who love HeatherSue's Designs. I have stitched out 5 of the Mickey Pumpkin heads and two Nightmare Before Christmas Designs and they stitch out so nicely with mimimal thread changes.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hey all!  Been really busy!  Disney was a blast, albeit crowded and hot.  Was the most crowded I have ever seen it in Sept.  We will probably not be going again in Sept and try a cooler, less populated time!

Hope to be able to keep up and post some pics.  Working on some halloween shirts, thanksgiving things and of course Christmas already!


----------



## sweetstitches

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Yes you do Jenny!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally lucked out with that spot.  We were heading over to adventureland from tomorrowland and the first villian's mix and mingle was going on...we stopped to watch for just a second to see what it was about and I realized that I was standing in a prime location for the parade.  So I just stayed there.  I sent Randy and Aisling to get drinks/snacks and I stayed there with my tripod.  They stood behind me when they got back.  I also lucked out that a CM was standing right there to control traffic and *she yelled at everyone who came and stood in front of my tripod...and trust me...plenty of people tried!*
> !




What is wrong with people?





ncmomof2 said:


> Here are our photos from last week. Sorry there are so many!!  I finally had time today to get them organized to post.  We got back on Sat. and had a great time!  I had alot of people ask were we got our shirts/dresses/bag.
> 
> 
> We got alot of attention with the ice cream shirts!



Great pictures!  The ice cream shirts are really cute.  




iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Beautiful!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> And more pictures..



Love this one too!  Wish this pattern had been around when my DD was younger.


----------



## sweetstitches

Tink561 said:


> I haven't shared pictures from our recent trip here but some have seen them on Facebook.



All the customs look amazing.  Your daughter is so beautiful.


----------



## SallyfromDE

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys



This is stunning!! I can tell how much your daughter loves it. Make sure post a picture of her in the parks with her dress. Wait until you see how you feel when people do a double take, or comment on her dress. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thankyou HeatherSue for the great applique tute...I've done plain Mickey Heads for ages, and finally attempted a pieced applique.  I started easy with a candy corn...finding the one I wanted to trace was really the hardest part.  This will be Rebecca's tomorrow outfit.  I don't have her modeling it because I know she won't take it off.    She requested the bloomers herself.  I'd say ignore the messy sewing room, but I know everyone here understands a creative mess.



Oh this is darling. I just love the bloomers.


----------



## desparatelydisney

mom2rtk said:


> We're back from our week at Disney. We've been back since Saturday night and my feet still hurt! Before I go back into hiding catching up on Halloween sewing orders, I thought I'd share a few photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



WOW!!!!  I can't let DD see this post....I will be sewing forever!  That is the MOST AMAZING set of dresses I have ever seen!!  My absolute favorite is Lady Tremaine, though!  Your DD's expression is perfect!



PrincessMickey said:


> It's beautiful. You did a very good job on it. And it also looks like your dd loves it.





luv2go2disney said:


> I love this dress you did you did a fantastic job!!!  You can tell your DD loves it!





ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!  You should be super proud of yourself!  Amazing job!





rie'smom said:


> You did an absolutely fantastic job on the dress. Your daughter is beautiful.





kathyell said:


> Okay, I love love love everything else that has been posted lately, but I had to come out of my shrinking violet ways and say that this is simply lovely and I think your daughter looks great in it. (And it fits her really well!)





VBAndrea said:


> WOW!!!!  That is amazing!





mom2rtk said:


> Awesome job! She is sure to be the Belle of the Ball!





revrob said:


> This is beautiful!  Fabulous job!  Did you use a pattern?  Do you mind sharing which one if so?  I really love the scallop on the lace work - it's a beautiful touch.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I think you did an amazing job!  Wow!  I was also wondering if you could share what pattern you used?





Stephres said:


> Gorgeous! All the little details you added make it perfect. I hope you are very proud of yourself!





minnie2 said:


> Stunning!





Shannalee724 said:


> WOW!!!!!!  That is awesome!  You should be VERY proud of yourself!





mom2rtk said:


> Yes! I would also love to know what pattern you used. But I would also love to know which fabrics, especially the gold. We just got back from Disney and as you might guess, my beady little brain is trying to figure out when we can go back. Since it was so hot, and my husband has never been to MVMCP, I'm thinking Christmas next year. This dress immediately came to mind and yours is great inspiration!





Tanzanite said:


> Wow this gown is stunning  your daughter will look amazing at the mickey party .Great sewing its really beautifu.





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This is beautiful.  I love everything that has been posted.



Okay...I think that is everyone   Thank you so much for your comments!  I am brimming with pride 

As for the pattern, I used McCalls 5731, View D






The fabric I got all on sale at Hancock's online.  The gold is called "Party Fancies Gold Fabric" and was on sale for $7.50/yd; the panne velvet is called "Crushed Garnet Panne Fabric" and was on sale for $4.19/yd.  The gold came scalloped that way.  The bottom is scalloped too, but I had to tuck it under because I made it too long.  One day that part will get to come back out   The roses and trim came from Wally World.  I think I have about $40 in it total - about $30 in fabric (including the slip) & $10 in trim.  I made a slip using the bodice pieces and attached 3 layers of crinoline to it - that wasn't part of the pattern but it really needed it.  Then I tacked the slip into the shoulders and at the back in the top.

It was really easy to put together.  I have never done sleeves or anything like that.  The only hard part was that the skirt is gathered to it's absolutely fullest extent.  I had to baste the skirt to the bodice and then sew it on the machine and then take out the basting and gathering stitches.  It was a bear because it was soooo thick and my little ol' Brother machine didn't like it one bit.  I just made the sleeves with whatever gold I had left that had scallop instead of using the pattern because I loved the scallop so much.  That was a surprise and they didn't show that part on the internet.

A friend had lots of pictures of Belle from MVMCP so I used those to trim it out.

Thanks again!!  If I can do this, any of you can


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Oh man, such amazing stuff, as usual.  The Christmas Belle dress is stunning.  The halloween outfits are just too cute.  I love it all.

I know I'm mostly a quiet one on here, but I just wanted to share my excitement that we made our dinner reservations, this week, for our January trip.  The one I'm most excited about is 1900 Park Fare because of all the wonderful things I've heard about it, here.  And of course I'm making all the girls special dresses.  Hopefully a prince outfit for my son, too, if I have time.  We're also eating at Tusker House, Biergarten, the Sci-Fi diner (for the kids), and Whispering Canyon.  Oh my goodness, so many customs to make!

I have to momentarily put aside the Disney sewing, though, to get working on Halloween costumes.  My two-year-old wants to be the Pink Panther.  She's been watching all the old cartoons, lately.  I found a pattern for an animal costume and picked up some pink fleece.  I just can't think of how to do the head so that people will know it's the Pink Panther and not just a pink kitty.  Any ideas???  I'm so stumped.  The animal pattern uses a hood with ears.  I was thinking of appliqueing eyes, nose and whiskers onto the front of the hood, but I still don't htink it will be 100% apparent that she's the Pink Panther.


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love the dress, it's adorable.  From what I can see when researching your machine, there's no direct USB capability, but there is a card slot, so you need to buy PED basic; look online, etc.  and it will probably run a little over $100.  This will allow you to load designs you purchase onto a card that your machine will read.  Most people who digitize sell their designs in PES format, which is what you need.  You just have to be careful and double check that the designs you purchase are all 4x4, because it's becoming more common now for some sellers to do a lot of their designs in 5x7.  Don't worry, there will still be lots to choose from.  After that, just enjoy shopping- and I would recommend purchasing one of Heathersue's designs first, because they are awesome and will help build your confidence.  Her designs always stitch out the way they're supposed to, with minimal thread changes, and this isn't the case with everyone.  Good places to look for designs include, but certainly aren't limited to, etsy, pegasusembroidery, emblibrary, swakembroidery, and others.  Also, you have the option of purchasing brother cards with multiple designs already on them.



Thanks!! Thats exactly what I needed to know. I hope Santa is watching!!!! 



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys



Beautifully done!!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thankyou HeatherSue for the great applique tute...I've done plain Mickey Heads for ages, and finally attempted a pieced applique.  I started easy with a candy corn...finding the one I wanted to trace was really the hardest part.  This will be Rebecca's tomorrow outfit.  I don't have her modeling it because I know she won't take it off.    She requested the bloomers herself.  I'd say ignore the messy sewing room, but I know everyone here understands a creative mess.



I LOVE this outfit!!! Great job!!



Stephres said:


> Candy corn is my favorite Halloween candy so I especially love this! The little bloomers are so cute. I really should make something with candy corn...
> 
> But I already finished my Halloween outfits. I think two are plenty for one month. The first one is recycled from last year, originally cased from jham. I added some pom pom trim and buttons on the straps. Originally I had the straps knotted but it just looked too messy to me.
> 
> Here she is posing with her brother's telescope (why?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend's friend sells headbands online and I bought way too many. This one matches the outfit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the twirl skort pattern from ycmt. Megan loves it but it takes so much fabric! I had to lengthen it but it still is on the verge of being too short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice and twirly though! I made the headband with the 10 minute headband tutorial from Teresa's links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get started on her costume!  She wants to be a fairy and picked out the tinkerbelle pattern to use. I am thinking of putting the petal skirt on a carla top just to save aggravation.



Cute as ever Steph!!! Whats Scrappy going to be for Halloween? Zoey wants to know!!!

Does anyone know where I could get a patch of the pumpkin head mickey to put on a shirt to wear to work? I wasnt sure how it would look on a grownup's outfit, but I think the kids would flip (I work at a children's hospital) - I have an embroidery machine, but I dont have the PED basic yet to do it myself (besides, I can only do 4x4)

Thanks!!


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post live from Disney World!!
> 
> It's HOT! It's humid! It's crowded!  But, we're having a great time! I heard a CM saying the crowds are up 15% from last week.  Yikes!  So much for October being slow!  The kids and I went to Magic Kingdom this morning.  We ran into Jessica and Stephanie at The Tiki birds, of all places.  I'd never been in there and neither had Jessica, so it's funny that we ran into them there!  Then, I saw Squirrel in the bus on the back to POP for our mid-day rest.   I saw HalloweenQueen, I believe, on the bus this morning. There are Disers and custom clothes everywhere I look!
> 
> I'm going to go to get ready to head back to MK now.  I'm meeting up with some Disboutiquers tonight to watch Spectromagic and Wishes!



Hey! I didn't know you posted live from the world! I am not sure I even lurked while we were gone this time!

Thought it was time to say hello to everybody! I didn't make anything new for our trip this time but got to wear lots of old clothes again. I didn't pack until about an  hour before we left and just took every item I ever made that still fits and dumped them in our suitcases! For the most part it worked out well!

I enjoyed meeting all the disboutiquers! I got to meet tons of them! Hoping to do a trip report soon enough but have some sewing to catch up on. I got to meet Teresa for the first time and Mindy and Squirrel. And then saw Stephanie, Heather and Cindee again. Am I forgetting anyone?? Of course DH says he isn't going back with me. Too many women around! It was HOT HOT HOT! Hottest days ever Florida has had in October. Nothing like past trips where it was pleasant. 

I saw more customs then I have ever seen before but still not a ton. It was fun to see them though.


----------



## ireland_nicole

kathyell said:


> Scheduled a last minute trip for my daughter's birthday! Nov 28-Dec 3. I bought two of HeatherSue's birthday designs and I'm so excited that I'm not even sure what I'm going to put them on yet!
> 
> Thinking of doing Belle's blue provincial dress with a pattern I made up by taking measurements off of some clothes that fit my daughter well at the moment and then make a white peasant blouse to go underneath...then make two aprons for it, one with the birthday designs on it and one plain, so she can wear the dress again when it's NOT her birthday. Her birthday dinner is at Akershus, so I thought a Belle-related custom might be the order of the day. Whatd'ya think?
> 
> (So excited to take her for her birthday!)



I think that's a great idea.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thankyou HeatherSue for the great applique tute...I've done plain Mickey Heads for ages, and finally attempted a pieced applique.  I started easy with a candy corn...finding the one I wanted to trace was really the hardest part.  This will be Rebecca's tomorrow outfit.  I don't have her modeling it because I know she won't take it off.    She requested the bloomers herself.  I'd say ignore the messy sewing room, but I know everyone here understands a creative mess.


Super cute!


Stephres said:


> Candy corn is my favorite Halloween candy so I especially love this! The little bloomers are so cute. I really should make something with candy corn...
> 
> But I already finished my Halloween outfits. I think two are plenty for one month. The first one is recycled from last year, originally cased from jham. I added some pom pom trim and buttons on the straps. Originally I had the straps knotted but it just looked too messy to me.
> 
> Here she is posing with her brother's telescope (why?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend's friend sells headbands online and I bought way too many. This one matches the outfit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the twirl skort pattern from ycmt. Megan loves it but it takes so much fabric! I had to lengthen it but it still is on the verge of being too short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice and twirly though! I made the headband with the 10 minute headband tutorial from Teresa's links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get started on her costume!  She wants to be a fairy and picked out the tinkerbelle pattern to use. I am thinking of putting the petal skirt on a carla top just to save aggravation.



Looks great!  I think the petal skirt on the carla top is a great idea; people have posted that it's the bodice on the commercial tink that's such a pain, I bet the carla bodice would be at least as cute and a lot easier!


----------



## emcreative

So much cuteness lately!  y'all are making me feel like a slacker!  I haven't had any time to craft at all lately with the boys keeping me so busy.  Everyone is back to school and extra curriculars and lessons, and Draykey alone has three appointments a week. 

We're trying to get ready for Halloween.  With three of the kids dressing as Harry Potter characters, and the fact my hubby is 6'6", I just can't see letting the opportunity go to dress him up as Hagrid.  *Does anyone know where I can find big and tall men's patterns?*  I'm thinking I can adapt a pattern for PJs or Scrubs or something...


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> So much cuteness lately!  y'all are making me feel like a slacker!  I haven't had any time to craft at all lately with the boys keeping me so busy.  Everyone is back to school and extra curriculars and lessons, and Draykey alone has three appointments a week.
> 
> We're trying to get ready for Halloween.  With three of the kids dressing as Harry Potter characters, and the fact my hubby is 6'6", I just can't see letting the opportunity go to dress him up as Hagrid.  *Does anyone know where I can find big and tall men's patterns?*  I'm thinking I can adapt a pattern for PJs or Scrubs or something...



hmmm, I'm working on it...  I think it would be awesome!
how about this one- pj's:

http://www.danamarie.com/patterns/combinations/1033.htm

duster coat
http://www.danamarie.com/patterns/jackets_coats/1002.htm

this one is a class on patternmaking for big/tall guyshttp://bigbeautifulpeople.com/men.htm

Burda supposedly does a mens tall trouser pattern
Some of the unisex simplicity/mccalls at least go to large sizes and maybe you could lengthen the trouser length?

there's this pattern, which has a great nightshirt up to 44
http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M5511.htm?tab=unisex_men_uniforms&page=1

Hopefully this will at least be enough to get ya started.


----------



## birdie757

emcreative said:


> So much cuteness lately!  y'all are making me feel like a slacker!  I haven't had any time to craft at all lately with the boys keeping me so busy.  Everyone is back to school and extra curriculars and lessons, and Draykey alone has three appointments a week.
> 
> We're trying to get ready for Halloween.  With three of the kids dressing as Harry Potter characters, and the fact my hubby is 6'6", I just can't see letting the opportunity go to dress him up as Hagrid.  *Does anyone know where I can find big and tall men's patterns?*  I'm thinking I can adapt a pattern for PJs or Scrubs or something...



My dh is 6'7" so I feel your pain.  I usually just find a pants pattern that fits his waist and just add the length at the "lengthen shorten" lines on the pattern.  Now, I have only done scrub pants and pj pants for him before as far as pants go.  However, last year I did a buddy the elf costume for him for Halloween and was successful by using the correct chest and waist measurement for the coat and adding 6 inches at the lengthen shorten lines.  The "big 4" pattern companies will put the height range for the pattern on the envelope and I can usually just cheat and add the difference of his height to the max for the pattern...especially since I never make anything he would really wear in public or in a serious setting.  

Good luck!


----------



## birdie757

I am just dying over here...have like a zillion ideas sketched out and am dying to start but I am waiting for like 10 yards of fabric to finished drying after their prewashing!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> hmmm, I'm working on it...  I think it would be awesome!
> how about this one- pj's:
> 
> http://www.danamarie.com/patterns/combinations/1033.htm
> 
> duster coat
> http://www.danamarie.com/patterns/jackets_coats/1002.htm
> 
> this one is a class on patternmaking for big/tall guyshttp://bigbeautifulpeople.com/men.htm
> 
> Burda supposedly does a mens tall trouser pattern
> Some of the unisex simplicity/mccalls at least go to large sizes and maybe you could lengthen the trouser length?
> 
> there's this pattern, which has a great nightshirt up to 44
> http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M5511.htm?tab=unisex_men_uniforms&page=1
> 
> Hopefully this will at least be enough to get ya started.



ireland_nicole, good finds!  The second one wouldn't be big enough but the first might work. I'm also wondering about maybe this pattern:
http://www.butterick.com/item/B4574.htm?tab=list/costumes&page=all




birdie757 said:


> My dh is 6'7" so I feel your pain.  I usually just find a pants pattern that fits his waist and just add the length at the "lengthen shorten" lines on the pattern.  Now, I have only done scrub pants and pj pants for him before as far as pants go.  However, last year I did a buddy the elf costume for him for Halloween and was successful by using the correct chest and waist measurement for the coat and adding 6 inches at the lengthen shorten lines.  The "big 4" pattern companies will put the height range for the pattern on the envelope and I can usually just cheat and add the difference of his height to the max for the pattern...especially since I never make anything he would really wear in public or in a serious setting.
> 
> Good luck!



Ah, Birdie, yep, you do understand then.  I'm only 5'2 so you can imagine the funny picture we make.   Hubby needs like a 46 waist so that further complicates things.

Actually the toughest thing to find him without ordering them are shoes.  Only one "local" (25 minutes away) place carries the occasional size 15!


----------



## desparatelydisney

birdie757 said:


> I am just dying over here...have like a zillion ideas sketched out and am dying to start but I am waiting for like 10 yards of fabric to finished drying after their prewashing!



I HATE THAT!!!  Do you know how close I have come to sewing stuff without pre-washing!!!!  It is a testament to our patience that we can wait at all!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> ireland_nicole, good finds!  The second one wouldn't be big enough but the first might work. I'm also wondering about maybe this pattern:
> http://www.butterick.com/item/B4574.htm?tab=list/costumes&page=all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Birdie, yep, you do understand then.  I'm only 5'2 so you can imagine the funny picture we make.   Hubby needs like a 46 waist so that further complicates things.
> 
> Actually the toughest thing to find him without ordering them are shoes.  Only one "local" (25 minutes away) place carries the occasional size 15!



That one looks like it should work; I would think just lengthen the arms, torso and leg length and you'd probably be good to go.  The elastic waist should be helpful.


----------



## birdie757

emcreative said:


> ireland_nicole, good finds!  The second one wouldn't be big enough but the first might work. I'm also wondering about maybe this pattern:
> http://www.butterick.com/item/B4574.htm?tab=list/costumes&page=all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Birdie, yep, you do understand then.  I'm only 5'2 so you can imagine the funny picture we make.   Hubby needs like a 46 waist so that further complicates things.
> 
> Actually the toughest thing to find him without ordering them are shoes.  Only one "local" (25 minutes away) place carries the occasional size 15!



Shoes are cake for us but clothes are not.  He is not "big" enough for the big and tall store yet no department stores carry his sleeve and pants length except for Macy's and they are hit or miss.  He needs a 37 1/2 sleeve length on dress shirts and wears a 38x34 pants...they are never longer than 32's!  Twice a year we make the dreaded trip to the mall and split up just grabbing anything in a 34 length...out of all the racks we might find 3 pair


----------



## birdie757

desparatelydisney said:


> I HATE THAT!!!  Do you know how close I have come to sewing stuff without pre-washing!!!!  It is a testament to our patience that we can wait at all!!!



I have done that...it wasn't pretty.  It was a knit sundress for me.  After washing and drying it ended up a sundress for my 10 year old neighbor!  That is why I am patiently waiting until it is done.  At least cotton fabric is a quick dry.


----------



## twob4him

Thank you everyone for the kind comments  about the Cinderella dress! I have been sewing like a mad women all day. I made three (of seven) tees for my friend and her two daughters. We make up the other four which I will attempt tomorrow! I managed to clean the house and go to Coast Day and play with the girls and get in our daily walk (to prepare for Disney!)....BUSY DAY!!! Less than 3 weeks!!!!! 

I used *Heather's* dessert set and I combined sets with the balloons. I added the word "Celebrate" to the top. The designs were so fun to stitch out!!! 

If anyone asks me, I am celebrating the *Fantasyland Expansion!!! * :






















OMGarsh...isn't he the cutest?????


----------



## disneymomof1

twob4him said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind comments  about the Cinderella dress! I have been sewing like a mad women all day. I made three (of seven) tees for my friend and her two daughters. We make up the other four which I will attempt tomorrow! I managed to clean the house and go to Coast Day and play with the girls and get in our daily walk (to prepare for Disney!)....BUSY DAY!!! Less than 3 weeks!!!!!
> 
> I used *Heather's* dessert set and I combined sets with the balloons. I added the word "Celebrate" to the top. The designs were so fun to stitch out!!!
> 
> If anyone asks me, I am celebrating the *Fantasyland Expansion!!! * :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGarsh...isn't he the cutest?????



Oh my gosh, so cute, you are certainly getting your money's worth out of your embroidery machine, WHAT DID YOU EVER DO WITHOUT IT!!!


----------



## twob4him

jessica52877 said:


> Hey! I didn't know you posted live from the world! I am not sure I even lurked while we were gone this time!
> 
> Thought it was time to say hello to everybody! I didn't make anything new for our trip this time but got to wear lots of old clothes again. I didn't pack until about an  hour before we left and just took every item I ever made that still fits and dumped them in our suitcases! For the most part it worked out well!
> 
> I enjoyed meeting all the disboutiquers! I got to meet tons of them! Hoping to do a trip report soon enough but have some sewing to catch up on. I got to meet Teresa for the first time and Mindy and Squirrel. And then saw Stephanie, Heather and Cindee again. Am I forgetting anyone?? Of course DH says he isn't going back with me. Too many women around! It was HOT HOT HOT! Hottest days ever Florida has had in October. Nothing like past trips where it was pleasant.
> 
> I saw more customs then I have ever seen before but still not a ton. It was fun to see them though.


 *Welcome Home!!!!! *Please let me know when you start a trip report!!!!! Put it in big bold letters!!!!


----------



## twob4him

disneymomof1 said:


> Oh my gosh, so cute, you are certainly getting your money's worth out of your embroidery machine, WHAT DID YOU EVER DO WITHOUT IT!!!



hahahaha, I know! I started to feel bad for Katie today cause she was on for hours. I turned her off and patted her little top!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

birdie757 said:


> Shoes are cake for us but clothes are not.  He is not "big" enough for the big and tall store yet no department stores carry his sleeve and pants length except for Macy's and they are hit or miss.  He needs a 37 1/2 sleeve length on dress shirts and wears a 38x34 pants...they are never longer than 32's!  Twice a year we make the dreaded trip to the mall and split up just grabbing anything in a 34 length...out of all the racks we might find 3 pair





DH needs a 38 sleeve and I feel your pain.  I use JCPennys online and order that way.  Pants are fun as he needs a 44 waist but a 34 length and he says it is like the expect people in the big and tall stores to be short here.  Shoes are blast for us as he needs a 13EEEE and only a few online stores carry them, I will never be able to step into a store and find them.


----------



## ireland_nicole

twob4him said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind comments  about the Cinderella dress! I have been sewing like a mad women all day. I made three (of seven) tees for my friend and her two daughters. We make up the other four which I will attempt tomorrow! I managed to clean the house and go to Coast Day and play with the girls and get in our daily walk (to prepare for Disney!)....BUSY DAY!!! Less than 3 weeks!!!!!
> 
> I used *Heather's* dessert set and I combined sets with the balloons. I added the word "Celebrate" to the top. The designs were so fun to stitch out!!!
> 
> If anyone asks me, I am celebrating the *Fantasyland Expansion!!! * :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGarsh...isn't he the cutest?????



Those are fabulous!!


----------



## princessmom29

itsheresomewhere said:


> DH needs a 38 sleeve and I feel your pain.  I use JCPennys online and order that way.  Pants are fun as he needs a 44 waist but a 34 length and he says it is like the expect people in the big and tall stores to be short here.  Shoes are blast for us as he needs a 13EEEE and only a few online stores carry them, I will never be able to step into a store and find them.



We are on the opposite end of this problem. My DH is a 48" chest 38" waist and 27" inseam. Oh, and just for fun a 7EEEE shoe!!! Let's just say shopping for suits is interesting at best! Shoes ar limited to like 3 brands that even make that size!


----------



## Tweevil

I am back and spent the last few hours looking at all of your creations!  They are GORGEOUS!!!

I am officially suffering from POST Disney let down...  I hate that, both times I have went I have went into it.  It sucks... 

(I have to figure out when we are going again to get out of it, it's the only thing that will work!)


----------



## itsheresomewhere

princessmom29 said:


> We are on the opposite end of this problem. My DH is a 48" chest 38" waist and 27" inseam. Oh, and just for fun a 7EEEE shoe!!! Let's just say shopping for suits is interesting at best! Shoes ar limited to like 3 brands that even make that size!



Dress shoes are blast as 1 company makes them and they charge several arms and legs.  DH's last suit we had to order was so much fun.  In order for him to be able to move his arms we ended up getting a size 68 chest and I had to cut it down.


----------



## billwendy

Well, we are back from our little New England trip (prior to my Sensory Integration Conference this weekend) and it was fun. I am much more of a beach/Disney girl, but this was okay. If you havent been to Acadia National Park in Maine, its really really pretty!! And dog friendly!! We stayed 2 nights in a tiny cottage right near the park. Bill ate lobster twice (it was only 12 dollars for a lobster dinner) and we ended in Boston for my conference.


----------



## emcreative

I love your pictures....and I am SO stealing your dog, Wendy!!!

(cackle..."and your little dog toooooo!")


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Well, we are back from our little New England trip (prior to my Sensory Integration Conference this weekend) and it was fun. I am much more of a beach/Disney girl, but this was okay. If you havent been to Acadia National Park in Maine, its really really pretty!! And dog friendly!! We stayed 2 nights in a tiny cottage right near the park. Bill ate lobster twice (it was only 12 dollars for a lobster dinner) and we ended in Boston for my conference.



Great pics!  Glad you had a great time, even if it wasn't Disney; and I agree, Toto is sooooooooo cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

princessmom29 said:


> We are on the opposite end of this problem. My DH is a 48" chest 38" waist and 27" inseam. Oh, and just for fun a 7EEEE shoe!!! Let's just say shopping for suits is interesting at best! Shoes ar limited to like 3 brands that even make that size!


  MY dh is an 8EEE and i thought that was bad.  I really feel your pain!  He just special orders work shoes and combat boots and avoids dress shoes at all costs.



billwendy said:


> Well, we are back from our little New England trip (prior to my Sensory Integration Conference this weekend) and it was fun. I am much more of a beach/Disney girl, but this was okay. If you havent been to Acadia National Park in Maine, its really really pretty!! And dog friendly!! We stayed 2 nights in a tiny cottage right near the park. Bill ate lobster twice (it was only 12 dollars for a lobster dinner) and we ended in Boston for my conference.


Beautiful photos!  I had no idea Acadia was dog friendly -- most parks aren't.  We had lived in RI for two years and I can't believe we never made it to Acadia.   We did get to StoryLand in NH though!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


>



My parents took a vacation through New England and came back with beautiful pictures from Acadia. Zoe looks like she had fun too!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

billwendy said:


> Well, we are back from our little New England trip (prior to my Sensory Integration Conference this weekend) and it was fun. I am much more of a beach/Disney girl, but this was okay. If you havent been to Acadia National Park in Maine, its really really pretty!! And dog friendly!! We stayed 2 nights in a tiny cottage right near the park. Bill ate lobster twice (it was only 12 dollars for a lobster dinner) and we ended in Boston for my conference.



De-lurking to say that we spent our honeymoon (10 years ago this weekend!) in Bar Harbor, ME.  Thanks for the pics.  It brought me back.


----------



## minnie2

How do you stop my bobbin thread from pulling through especially when I back stitch?  It also happens sometimes when I stitch through several layers of material.


----------



## jessica52877

minnie2 said:


> How do you stop my bobbin thread from pulling through especially when I back stitch?  It also happens sometimes when I stitch through several layers of material.



I would love to answer this but haven't experienced it to have an answer!


----------



## sweetstitches

LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.




I did see this on FB, but it's so amazing I couldn't pass up commenting on it again.  Lisa, your work just amazes me!




NiniMorris said:


> Having a teenager isn't all that much different than having a 12 year old in the house!  (except multiply it by about ...a thousand!)  I was pretty lucky when my first three were teenagers.  When my next two go through that...I think I'm leaving home!
> 
> I could tell you all the jokes about having teens in the house, but my favorite one (true) is when my oldest was only 15.  He thought he was helping out by moving my mother's car down the drive way a bit. He was trying so hard not to hit my azaleas that he ... backed...into...my ...husband's... police car!  After the shift supervisor came and finished the report, my hubby and son were walking back up the very long driveway, my husband put his arm around DS and told him..."the report has been done, there is no longer a reason to keep you alive! My supervisor just confirmed it is considered justifiable homicide and he will help me hide your lifeless body!"
> 
> The only way to deal with teens is to smile!
> 
> Nini




LOL!!!

At least he was worried about your azaleas!  Priorities, ya know.





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> - If you had the opportunity to buy a used but still in good condition Brother Innovis 1500D (which around here is a $4000 machine) for a third of the price, would you? DH actually said it was up to me and I could use his CC. (we only use it for very limited things and use the Disney one for points!) I do really want to buy it. My machine broke & is at the repair shop - still waiting to hear how much it is to fix it. I can't get my MIL very old & basic machine to work properly.  I am going to start over with fundraising for the Breast Cancer 3Day for next year I don't have the money to donate the rest myself - I am not puttng that on a credit card. I can work 3-4 extra shifts at work to pay for the machine. It can help me make things for fundraising next year.  ( Do I sound like I talked myself into it yet?) WWYD?



Coming in here late, so I don't know if this will help you, but I only paid $3500 for my (floor model) Duette 4500D!

So that sounds like a really high price for a 1500D to me.


----------



## sweetstitches

minnie2 said:


> SIMPLY AMAZING work everyone!
> 
> Here are some things i have made recently.  Nothing special mostly stuff for my trip to WDW and for my niece and nephew who I will see when we go on our trip.
> for Kyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some dresses I made for my niece.
> front (carla's precious dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply sweet with extra twirl per my 3 yr old nieces request





I saw these before, but they all turned out great.  I especially like the storm trooper and the butterfly dress.





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I haven't done too much sewing lately. I have cut out a whole bunch of stuff, but just haven't gotten around to finishing them up.  I did my first T-shirt embroidery last week.  It is for my ds to wear to the Imagination's Movers concert next weekend...despite my efforts to make sure the design was straight, it still came out a little crooked!   I am also working on an outfit for my dd, and hope to get that done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney related, but I also made some burp clothes for a friend's baby.




The shirt is cute and I'm sure your friend will LOVE the burp cloths.




cydswipe said:


> 5.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Our MNNSHP Sept 25th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyBelle Designs iron on..



Great job on everything!




billwendy said:


> Hi - I made an Aline for my neice with this horsey corduroy fabric. I used Carla C's pattern. But, since cord is so heavy already, I didnt line it all the way - I just lined the top portion, and I actually used flannel. I used bias tape at the bottom of the jumper to finish it. It washes real well, isnt too hot and she likes to wear it!!!



This is the kind of dress my dd loved when she was little.  She never liked ruffles.  Very cute.




iluvwdw4ever said:


> Found some more pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just had to share this picture..it cracks me up!!!!



Your kids are adorable in their Halloween customs.


----------



## snubie

billwendy said:


> Well, we are back from our little New England trip (prior to my Sensory Integration Conference this weekend) and it was fun. I am much more of a beach/Disney girl, but this was okay. If you havent been to Acadia National Park in Maine, its really really pretty!! And dog friendly!! We stayed 2 nights in a tiny cottage right near the park. Bill ate lobster twice (it was only 12 dollars for a lobster dinner) and we ended in Boston for my conference.


Happy to hear you enjoyed our neck of the woods.  Acadia is gorgeous, The first time I ever went camping was to Acadia.


----------



## teresajoy

Hello folks! We are home from our Free Dining Extravaganza Week!  We had a great time. I doubt I'll have the time to go back and catch up on the thread, so I'll just start over here, ok? 

The stepsister dresses were a BIG hit!!! Our meal at 1900 Park Fare was one of the highlights of the trip!!!  

I'm not sure if I'll be writing a TR this time, I still need to finish up the one from the last trip. So, I'll see how long that takes me first! 

Anyway, just wanted to say howdy!! I should attach a picture to this post, though...... Sorry, Facebook isn't cooperating! I'll upload some later.


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> Hello folks! We are home from our Free Dining Extravaganza Week!  We had a great time. I doubt I'll have the time to go back and catch up on the thread, so I'll just start over here, ok?
> 
> The stepsister dresses were a BIG hit!!! Our meal at 1900 Park Fare was one of the highlights of the trip!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be writing a TR this time, I still need to finish up the one from the last trip. So, I'll see how long that takes me first!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say howdy!! I should attach a picture to this post, though...... Sorry, Facebook isn't cooperating! I'll upload some later.



Fine to skip the TR as long as you post pictures! I got a quick look at the 1900 dresses and they were gorgeous! Beyond gorgeous! Pictures do NOT do them justice at all!!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> Fine to skip the TR as long as you post pictures! I got a quick look at the 1900 dresses and they were gorgeous! Beyond gorgeous! Pictures do NOT do them justice at all!!



Thanks so much Jessica!!! You even saw them after Lyddie spilled a plateful of mac and cheese down the front!   Which reminds me, I need to do some laundry! 

If I can get Facebook to upload my pictures, I'll post some today. Right now, I only have half my pictures, because most of them are on the laptop and I can't figure out what Corey did with the cord.


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> Hello folks! We are home from our Free Dining Extravaganza Week!  We had a great time. I doubt I'll have the time to go back and catch up on the thread, so I'll just start over here, ok?
> 
> The stepsister dresses were a BIG hit!!! Our meal at 1900 Park Fare was one of the highlights of the trip!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be writing a TR this time, I still need to finish up the one from the last trip. So, I'll see how long that takes me first!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say howdy!! I should attach a picture to this post, though...... Sorry, Facebook isn't cooperating! I'll upload some later.





teresajoy said:


> Thanks so much Jessica!!! You even saw them after Lyddie spilled a plateful of mac and cheese down the front!   Which reminds me, I need to do some laundry!
> 
> If I can get Facebook to upload my pictures, I'll post some today. Right now, I only have half my pictures, because most of them are on the laptop and I can't figure out what Corey did with the cord.


Welcome back!  We missed you!  I had issues with facebook posting pictures then I tried doing it the 'simple way' I think that is what FB calls it it is in tiny print on the bottom when you go to the upload page on FB.


----------



## BBGirl

OK I know this not disney related nor do I have any pictures to show :<.  I will get around to it.  We don't have a disney trip planned so none of my creations are disney :<.
But I found feed sacks this weekend.  I plan to make a few dresses for Kit with them.  I know noone else will understand like you ladies LOL


----------



## NiniMorris

I am making two Tink tutus...I want them nice and full.  One is a size two the other is a size 10.  Want them both about knee length, so thinking 10" for size 2 and 18 inches for size 10.  I will be using a variety of greens (including some sparkly).

I am in middle of full blown migraine, so I can't think very clearly...how many yards of tulle should I get in total?  I have it written down somewhere, but can't seem to find it!  I will be sending hubby to Joann's in a bit.  I need to give him very explicit directions as to what to purchase.  (he is pretty good at mixing colors so that helps!)

Seems like I have 2 to 3 yards each ...but right now that seems too little??!??

Any help is appreciated!

Nini


----------



## froggy33

xdanielleax said:


> Ok so my ruffler foot has had it with ruffling chiffon.  What would be the best and fastest way to ruffle all my "fluff" for my petti?  I've gotta get this done quick!  Thanks!



I didn't see that anyone else had answered you, so I thought I would let you know what I do.

I have made and am in the process of making some pettis out of nylon chiffon.  I do not have ruffler foot.  But, I do not need one - I have a Brother CS6000i and all I do is use a regular old foot (tends to be a zig-zag foot).  I set my stitch length to the longest (5) and my tension to about 7.  I used smaller scraps to determine the ruffle factor (like Carla teaches in her tutorial) to get what I needed.  It's about a 7 for the ruffle fluff (down the middle) and I think a 5 for the 2 layers (on the edge).

Hope that helps!!

Jess


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> Hello folks! We are home from our Free Dining Extravaganza Week!  We had a great time. I doubt I'll have the time to go back and catch up on the thread, so I'll just start over here, ok?
> 
> The stepsister dresses were a BIG hit!!! Our meal at 1900 Park Fare was one of the highlights of the trip!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be writing a TR this time, I still need to finish up the one from the last trip. So, I'll see how long that takes me first!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say howdy!! I should attach a picture to this post, though...... Sorry, Facebook isn't cooperating! I'll upload some later.



Welcome Home!! Can't wait to see pics (hint, hint)  no go off and find that cord!



BBGirl said:


> OK I know this not disney related nor do I have any pictures to show :<.  I will get around to it.  We don't have a disney trip planned so none of my creations are disney :<.
> But I found feed sacks this weekend.  I plan to make a few dresses for Kit with them.  I know noone else will understand like you ladies LOL



Sounds adorable; you will be posting pics, right?  right?


----------



## angel23321

So I haven't been reading since I've super busy..will have to go back and catch up.  But..after finding out the kimono I bought online didn't fit (luckily it fit one of the other people in the show), I made this Saturday morning before our first concert.  Man..I forgot how much I HATE commercial patterns. It finally got to the point that I just did what I know how to do.  It's not perfect but what do I want with only 5 hours to make it.


----------



## tampabrat22

Just wanted to stop in and say HI!! I recognize quite a few of you from ebay, actually I own or have owned something from some of you!

I dont sew (my mother does a little), but I love to buy boutique customs, so when I came across these threads, I had to pop in (people who arent into customs just dont get it, lol!)! We are going on our first Disney cruise in less than 2 weeks, I've bought my DD Jaden so many cute sets I'm not sure how she will wear them all! I plan on doing a trip report, and I'll be sure to post LOTS of pics of the customs if anyone cares to read about or see them!


----------



## angel23321

Love all the new creations..so talented!!

I'm going to have to CASE that stroller bag though..I love that. 
So let's see, a little over 6 weeks...and I've made...NOTHING! 

I have costumes to make this weekend and then I MUST start.  I have done the skirts for the mickey/minnie dresses but I'm rethinking the top (halter vs straps).


----------



## revrob

angel23321 said:


> So I haven't been reading since I've super busy..will have to go back and catch up.  But..after finding out the kimono I bought online didn't fit (luckily it fit one of the other people in the show), I made this Saturday morning before our first concert.  Man..I forgot how much I HATE commercial patterns. It finally got to the point that I just did what I know how to do.  It's not perfect but what do I want with only 5 hours to make it.



I think it looks great!


----------



## SnootyBear

Hi  I have no completely read this entire thread, its taken me a couple days off and on  I love seeing the pictures of your creations   Im just gonna tag along here for inspiration, Im currently making "princess" things for a 2yr old who will be making her 1st trip to Disney this coming spring, and need a little push every once in awhile  This post does that for me


----------



## desparatelydisney

twob4him said:


>



They look awesome!!  I am soooo jealous!!  I am asking for a machine for Christmas!!  Cross your fingers!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Im still reading page 201, but wanted to post..
I ended up ordering the 104 colors in the slim line organzier by Sulky from a seller of ebay that seems to sell all things embroidery related. I have gutterman and YLI in my stash already. I love doing silk satin stitches by hand- is silk not good for machine embroidery?
I figure this will give me all the colors I need for the moment.
I also purchased a whole bunch of stuff from HeatherSue...I guess i am now part of the team that is helping her save for those new eyes 
Now...I haven't a clue how to do it, but I want to put some of these on the knee of a pair of jeans....

I went to stay with my Dad this weekend while my Brother drove my Mom to Maine to bury my grandparents ashes (their funerals already occured) This is Dad's second round of chemo. He had a better time of it (so far) just really really tired, I notice his memory isn't so good and he relives the past (over and over and over) and when I say past, I mean his college years and the girls he dated leading up to my Mom, when he gets to where he met my Mom he goes back again, sometimes jumping to highschool memories- but he doesnt talk about the last 45 years.
it's weird.
He is already trying to clean stuff out- wanted me to take a box of antique books, and all his old family photos (which I find really cool- they go all the way back to my Grandfather as a boy) some are even in equally old photo albums. 
It's sad. He told me the Doctors, while they don't have a crystal ball, say based on statistics he has 12-18 months. Just from looking at him I would guess they are probably right. He is so frail, a skelaton really. He is wearing men's clothes, Mom says its time for him to start wearing Boy's clothes. The collar of his shirts makes me think of kids playing dress up.
In the meantime DH is stressed at work and been having more issues with this neck/head pain (been going on and getting worse since I met him) and when I came home from my parents the house was a mess, he let Megan nap/sleep in our bed, so when I went to put her to bed she had a melt down about sleeping in her bed, I wont even go in to his behavior, it's embarassing.
I'm stressed and tired.
Maybe I will turn my new machine on today...


----------



## Colleen27

NiniMorris said:


> I am making two Tink tutus...I want them nice and full.  One is a size two the other is a size 10.  Want them both about knee length, so thinking 10" for size 2 and 18 inches for size 10.  I will be using a variety of greens (including some sparkly).
> 
> I am in middle of full blown migraine, so I can't think very clearly...how many yards of tulle should I get in total?  I have it written down somewhere, but can't seem to find it!  I will be sending hubby to Joann's in a bit.  I need to give him very explicit directions as to what to purchase.  (he is pretty good at mixing colors so that helps!)
> 
> Seems like I have 2 to 3 yards each ...but right now that seems too little??!??
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Nini



Well, I can tell you this much... 9 yards is too much!  My initial thought process was that I used 3 yards for DD1's Belle tutu and almost 6 for DD8's Aurora tutu, so I added them together to do Tink tutus for them both. The problem? I didn't even think about how the length difference would affect the amount of fabric used!  Needless to say, I've got a bit of leftover green tulle... Thankfully, I also have a 3yo niece who loves playing dress up and is obsessed with Disney after her first trip this past summer, so she's getting a Tink tutu from Auntie Colleen for Christmas. 

I used about 2y for DD1's tutu (12mo size, 8" length) and 3y for DD8's (size 8, 14" length).


----------



## ireland_nicole

angel23321 said:


> So I haven't been reading since I've super busy..will have to go back and catch up.  But..after finding out the kimono I bought online didn't fit (luckily it fit one of the other people in the show), I made this Saturday morning before our first concert.  Man..I forgot how much I HATE commercial patterns. It finally got to the point that I just did what I know how to do.  It's not perfect but what do I want with only 5 hours to make it.


Great job!


tampabrat22 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say HI!! I recognize quite a few of you from ebay, actually I own or have owned something from some of you!
> 
> I dont sew (my mother does a little), but I love to buy boutique customs, so when I came across these threads, I had to pop in (people who arent into customs just dont get it, lol!)! We are going on our first Disney cruise in less than 2 weeks, I've bought my DD Jaden so many cute sets I'm not sure how she will wear them all! I plan on doing a trip report, and I'll be sure to post LOTS of pics of the customs if anyone cares to read about or see them!


Of course I want to see your stuff!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im still reading page 201, but wanted to post..
> I ended up ordering the 104 colors in the slim line organzier by Sulky from a seller of ebay that seems to sell all things embroidery related. I have gutterman and YLI in my stash already. I love doing silk satin stitches by hand- is silk not good for machine embroidery?
> I figure this will give me all the colors I need for the moment.
> I also purchased a whole bunch of stuff from HeatherSue...I guess i am now part of the team that is helping her save for those new eyes
> Now...I haven't a clue how to do it, but I want to put some of these on the knee of a pair of jeans....
> 
> I went to stay with my Dad this weekend while my Brother drove my Mom to Maine to bury my grandparents ashes (their funerals already occured) This is Dad's second round of chemo. He had a better time of it (so far) just really really tired, I notice his memory isn't so good and he relives the past (over and over and over) and when I say past, I mean his college years and the girls he dated leading up to my Mom, when he gets to where he met my Mom he goes back again, sometimes jumping to highschool memories- but he doesnt talk about the last 45 years.
> it's weird.
> He is already trying to clean stuff out- wanted me to take a box of antique books, and all his old family photos (which I find really cool- they go all the way back to my Grandfather as a boy) some are even in equally old photo albums.
> It's sad. He told me the Doctors, while they don't have a crystal ball, say based on statistics he has 12-18 months. Just from looking at him I would guess they are probably right. He is so frail, a skelaton really. He is wearing men's clothes, Mom says its time for him to start wearing Boy's clothes. The collar of his shirts makes me think of kids playing dress up.
> In the meantime DH is stressed at work and been having more issues with this neck/head pain (been going on and getting worse since I met him) and when I came home from my parents the house was a mess, he let Megan nap/sleep in our bed, so when I went to put her to bed she had a melt down about sleeping in her bed, I wont even go in to his behavior, it's embarassing.
> I'm stressed and tired.
> Maybe I will turn my new machine on today...


I'm so sorry about your dad, it sounds like you're really going through a lot right now and I'm praying for your family.  One good thing is that you seem to have a relationship with your dad where you can talk about things, say what needs to be said, share what will mean so much to you later.  This time together is a wonderful gift you are giving each other.

As far as the embroidery, congrats on the thread and design purchase (I just love, love, love heathersue's designs) and re: the jeans, I would recommend opening up the side seam so you can lay the jeans out flat and then either hooping that or if the jeans are too small, hooping stabilizer and then spray adhesive (i like the sulky one) or basting (most machines have will baste around where the design will be) the denim over the top.  You'll do great!

re: the DH thing; if it helps any, I think I understand a little of what you're experiencing...I've really been struggling w/ DH lately, he has a history of depression, and is clearly in a major depressive episode, but because of the apathy that goes with it, is unable/unwilling to do anything about it.  I've even made Dr's appts for him, but he refuses to go; and he's become much less consistent with the kids, which then at least triples my work... basically, I'm just trying to say that I think I can empathize with a least a little part of your struggle.  I'm commited to our marriage for life, but sometimes it's just really, really hard.  I just want to send you  and let you know I'm thinking about ya.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

teresajoy said:


> Hello folks! We are home from our Free Dining Extravaganza Week!  We had a great time. I doubt I'll have the time to go back and catch up on the thread, so I'll just start over here, ok?
> 
> The stepsister dresses were a BIG hit!!! Our meal at 1900 Park Fare was one of the highlights of the trip!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be writing a TR this time, I still need to finish up the one from the last trip. So, I'll see how long that takes me first!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say howdy!! I should attach a picture to this post, though...... Sorry, Facebook isn't cooperating! I'll upload some later.



Welcome home, Teresa!  Can't wait to see pictures.  



angel23321 said:


> So I haven't been reading since I've super busy..will have to go back and catch up.  But..after finding out the kimono I bought online didn't fit (luckily it fit one of the other people in the show), I made this Saturday morning before our first concert.  Man..I forgot how much I HATE commercial patterns. It finally got to the point that I just did what I know how to do.  It's not perfect but what do I want with only 5 hours to make it.


I love it..that turned out great!


----------



## sumlthomp

I hope that someone here can help me.  I am looking for a pattern for a Minnie Mouse head - just the basic outline of the head but with the bow as well.  A friend of mine is going to applique a Minnie head on a shirt for me, but needs a pattern first.  I've looked on the internet and looked through some of the images from the Disboutiquers, but I can't find a pattern to print out.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## LauraP22

Had to share these over here, Aline and Twirl Scalopini made by Carla C   , I just took the pics and bred the models  

How cool will it be for Gabi to get to wear this on our trip next September  






I made the matching hairbows 





And the super cute Aline with sis boom fabrics





and of course it is reversible





And some playclothes I made
Farbenmix Henrika and Ottobre 04/09





Farbenmix Olivia





mens Tshirt repurposed into hoodie.  frankenpattern


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

twob4him said:


> OMGarsh...isn't he the cutest?????




so cute- I love the "dessert set" too, havent done it, but DH's fav at WDW is mickey bars


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone, 

Love the cute pictures posted - that Aline in the SisBoom is soooo adorable!! And the Mini scallopini is to die for!!!

Okay - THERESA or anyone else- tips for working with Satin????? how should I wash is? Iron it? sew with it????? Im thinking of trying a Cinderella made from Carla's patterns - maybe a portrait pesantish kind of dress, long, with a pepulum????? I also got some type of nylony pettish looking material to make the dress "poof" a bit? How should I do that? Theresa - how many yards wide were your step sisters dresses (I think Lyddie is closest to Elizabeth's size) - 

thanks for the tips!!

Wendy


----------



## princessmom29

Can someone please direct me to a pattern that will work for the blouse that goes underneath the provincial belle outfit? I have a square neck jumper pattern that will do for the dress, but i cannot for the life of me find a blouse pattern with arounded collar of the right proportion that buttons down the front or has that little v the outfit has?? I have one I may be able to frankenpattern, but it would obviously be easier if one existed that I could buy.


----------



## danicaw

I have been lurking for a bit and finally today got my first precious dress cut out! I am excited and a wee bit scared to really get started. It for DD3, she wants to be a pink princess, not specifically Aurora, just a princess. And hopefully it will turn out the way I picture it, wish me luck


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 - I just wanted to send some virtual hugs   Although my mom is in remission now, I remember helping to take care of her when she was going through Chemo and radiation and it was rough.  So hugs go out to you!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Adi12982 said:


> Eyore4Ever149 - I just wanted to send some virtual hugs   Although my mom is in remission now, I remember helping to take care of her when she was going through Chemo and radiation and it was rough.  So hugs go out to you!!



I can't believe your pregnancy is almost over. I just wanted to say a quick congrats and I hope you have a wonderful, pain free delivery.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LauraP22 said:


> Had to share these over here, Aline and Twirl Scalopini made by Carla C   , I just took the pics and bred the models
> 
> How cool will it be for Gabi to get to wear this on our trip next September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the matching hairbows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the super cute Aline with sis boom fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course it is reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some playclothes I made
> Farbenmix Henrika and Ottobre 04/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farbenmix Olivia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mens Tshirt repurposed into hoodie.  frankenpattern


First of, those are awesome!! The outfits, the pics and the gorgeous kids!
Second, I am soooooooooooooooo jealous.  I've been trying for a month to get my hands on an olivia pattern and can't find one anywhere (except, of course a euro website that wants $13.00 extra for shipping )


danicaw said:


> I have been lurking for a bit and finally today got my first precious dress cut out! I am excited and a wee bit scared to really get started. It for DD3, she wants to be a pink princess, not specifically Aurora, just a princess. And hopefully it will turn out the way I picture it, wish me luck


Good luck!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Rebecuberduber said:


> I have to momentarily put aside the Disney sewing, though, to get working on Halloween costumes.  My two-year-old wants to be the Pink Panther.  She's been watching all the old cartoons, lately.  I found a pattern for an animal costume and picked up some pink fleece.  I just can't think of how to do the head so that people will know it's the Pink Panther and not just a pink kitty.  Any ideas???  I'm so stumped.  The animal pattern uses a hood with ears.  I was thinking of appliqueing eyes, nose and whiskers onto the front of the hood, but I still don't htink it will be 100% apparent that she's the Pink Panther.



Will you be walking with her? Why not wear a rain coat and go as Inspector Clouseau? 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> It's sad. He told me the Doctors, while they don't have a crystal ball, say based on statistics he has 12-18 months. Just from looking at him I would guess they are probably right. He is so frail, a skelaton really. He is wearing men's clothes, Mom says its time for him to start wearing Boy's clothes. The collar of his shirts makes me think of kids playing dress up..
> Maybe I will turn my new machine on today...



My Dad had a brain tumor that was on his short term memory. He could not remember anything that happened an hour ago, but new my Aunt's phone # and hadn't called thier house in years!! We found out after he passed away, that the type of tumor he had, the life expectancy is normally 8 years. He lived for 18. He'd probably have lived longer except for a huge error by another Doctor. He had fallen and had a fracture on his spine. This Dr. ordered an MRI. You can't have an MRI with a shunt as it throws the magnet off. Neither the Dr. or the tech said anything to my Mother. I can understand the error if my Dad had hair on his head, but he'd been bald since he was 17 and the shunt was most certainly visible. His Brain surgeon could never get it adjusted right after that. Dad was pretty frail to, not to the point of wearing boys clothes, but he was not AT ALL active. I'm just saying that you all need to keep a good attitude and the rest of us will pray that all will be well for your family.


----------



## Adi12982

CastleCreations said:


> I can't believe your pregnancy is almost over. I just wanted to say a quick congrats and I hope you have a wonderful, pain free delivery.



Thank you!!  Due date is Friday and they'll let me go as late as two weeks over - so she HAS to be here by the 30th. . .  . hopefully sooner though!


----------



## LauraP22

ireland_nicole said:


> First of, those are awesome!! The outfits, the pics and the gorgeous kids!
> Second, I am soooooooooooooooo jealous.  I've been trying for a month to get my hands on an olivia pattern and can't find one anywhere (except, of course a euro website that wants $13.00 extra for shipping )
> 
> Good luck!!



I like Banberry Place and they show Olivia as in stock  
http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=7
Shipping is quick and reasonable and they are in the US 



princessmom29 said:


> Can someone please direct me to a pattern that will work for the blouse that goes underneath the provincial belle outfit? I have a square neck jumper pattern that will do for the dress, but i cannot for the life of me find a blouse pattern with arounded collar of the right proportion that buttons down the front or has that little v the outfit has?? I have one I may be able to frankenpattern, but it would obviously be easier if one existed that I could buy.



Could you use the Precious Dress by Carla C. and just make it a blouse instead of a dress?  I think the sleeves and collar look good  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/The-Precious-Dress-Sizes-3m-10-years-apron.htm


----------



## billwendy

Adi12982 said:


> Thank you!!  Due date is Friday and they'll let me go as late as two weeks over - so she HAS to be here by the 30th. . .  . hopefully sooner though!



Praying she comes real soon!! Cant wait to see her!!!
Hang in there!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

angel23321 said:


> So I haven't been reading since I've super busy..will have to go back and catch up.  But..after finding out the kimono I bought online didn't fit (luckily it fit one of the other people in the show), I made this Saturday morning before our first concert.  Man..I forgot how much I HATE commercial patterns. It finally got to the point that I just did what I know how to do.  It's not perfect but what do I want with only 5 hours to make it.


Wow! That is gorgeous!


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Love the cute pictures posted - that Aline in the SisBoom is soooo adorable!! And the Mini scallopini is to die for!!!
> 
> Okay - THERESA or anyone else- tips for working with Satin????? how should I wash is? Iron it? sew with it????? Im thinking of trying a Cinderella made from Carla's patterns - maybe a portrait pesantish kind of dress, long, with a pepulum????? I also got some type of nylony pettish looking material to make the dress "poof" a bit? How should I do that? Theresa - how many yards wide were your step sisters dresses (I think Lyddie is closest to Elizabeth's size) -
> 
> thanks for the tips!!
> 
> Wendy


I made DD's First Communion Dress with white satin.  I didn't prewash it.  I am pretty sure it is dry clean only.  (we had the dress dry cleaned after she wore it)  Carla has some directions on her blog for making the simply sweet into a Cinderella dress.  You could use the directions there to make the peplums.  I would try to use the Precious dress pattern without the collar to make Cinderella's dress.

Good Luck.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Adi12982 said:


> Thank you!!  Due date is Friday and they'll let me go as late as two weeks over - so she HAS to be here by the 30th. . .  . hopefully sooner though!



Start telling her that she doesn't want to miss all the Halloween festivities so she needs to hurry out!!!  I always tell everyone that's why Aisling came so early....she didn't want to wait a whole other year to celebrate Halloween!


----------



## twob4him

LauraP22 said:


> Had to share these over here, Aline and Twirl Scalopini made by Carla C   , I just took the pics and bred the models
> 
> How cool will it be for Gabi to get to wear this on our trip next September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the matching hairbows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the super cute Aline with sis boom fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course it is reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some playclothes I made
> Farbenmix Henrika and Ottobre 04/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farbenmix Olivia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mens Tshirt repurposed into hoodie.  frankenpattern



Laura...gorgeous shots! I love the skirt and aline! Your children are so beautiful! Those cute playclothes are so fun and colorful!!! Love it all!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Your child asks you to make something but tells you she needs it tomorrow?  This happened to me yesterday, DD17 asked me to make 2 vests for her and a friend to wear for homecoming, it's celebrity day, and they wanted to be Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders.  I'm glad Simplicity patterns were $.99 over the weekend, I bought 2 to make cutting out easier (different sizes needed) I got them both done and embellished in less than 3 hours.  She's had a semester of home ec, so she helped with the cutting and pressing of seams and turning.  I told her if I had to make her a costume, it was going to be posted on the Dis, so here she is.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I can't make my pics smaller, and I don't know why.  I followed the directions on page 1, uploaded to photobucket, resized and clicked apply, and it doesn't seem to make my pics any smaller when I post here.  Any suggestions are appreciated because I'm sure y'all are sick of my ginormous pics!!!


----------



## birdie757

Everyone is posting such awesome stuff lately!  I feel like I am in Halloween Costume h-e-double hockey sticks!  

I have 3 costumes to make this year.  1. snow white-it just needs a hem and the headband.  2. tinkerbell-this is slowly going.  Dh walked in tonight and said, "did tinkerbell explode on our kitchen floor?  The sheer skirt was such a pain that I had to run tissue paper between the fabric and the feed dogs just so it wouldn't pucker and the satin is shredding like crazy.  I can't wait to get this one done.  I really thought I could do the entire thing today but it looks like I am calling it a day.  3.  Cinderella's pink dress - this one is actually for my dd so it is the big one.  I am totally "CASE" ing all the ones I have seen on this site.  I really want to start that one this week.  

Hopefully I can start posting some finished stuff soon!  I am so jealous of you guys!


----------



## princessmom29

LauraP22 said:


> I like Banberry Place and they show Olivia as in stock
> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=7
> Shipping is quick and reasonable and they are in the US
> 
> 
> 
> Could you use the Precious Dress by Carla C. and just make it a blouse instead of a dress?  I think the sleeves and collar look good  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/The-Precious-Dress-Sizes-3m-10-years-apron.htm



I had thought about that. It is almost exactly right, and I have that one. I think I am going to try to figure out how to put a little bit of a v in the front, lengthen the sleeves to 3/4 and go with it.


----------



## teresajoy

angel23321 said:


> So I haven't been reading since I've super busy..will have to go back and catch up.  But..after finding out the kimono I bought online didn't fit (luckily it fit one of the other people in the show), I made this Saturday morning before our first concert.  Man..I forgot how much I HATE commercial patterns. It finally got to the point that I just did what I know how to do.  It's not perfect but what do I want with only 5 hours to make it.


That is really great! 



tampabrat22 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say HI!! I recognize quite a few of you from ebay, actually I own or have owned something from some of you!
> 
> I dont sew (my mother does a little), but I love to buy boutique customs, so when I came across these threads, I had to pop in (people who arent into customs just dont get it, lol!)! We are going on our first Disney cruise in less than 2 weeks, I've bought my DD Jaden so many cute sets I'm not sure how she will wear them all! I plan on doing a trip report, and I'll be sure to post LOTS of pics of the customs if anyone cares to read about or see them!



 



sumlthomp said:


> I hope that someone here can help me.  I am looking for a pattern for a Minnie Mouse head - just the basic outline of the head but with the bow as well.  A friend of mine is going to applique a Minnie head on a shirt for me, but needs a pattern first.  I've looked on the internet and looked through some of the images from the Disboutiquers, but I can't find a pattern to print out.  Thanks for the help!


There are Mickey heads and a bow you can use in the group Photobucket account. I think they are under the grahics tag. Heathersue has a great one for a machine embroidery too.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Love the cute pictures posted - that Aline in the SisBoom is soooo adorable!! And the Mini scallopini is to die for!!!
> 
> Okay - THERESA or anyone else- tips for working with Satin????? how should I wash is? Iron it? sew with it????? Im thinking of trying a Cinderella made from Carla's patterns - maybe a portrait pesantish kind of dress, long, with a pepulum????? I also got some type of nylony pettish looking material to make the dress "poof" a bit? How should I do that? Theresa - how many yards wide were your step sisters dresses (I think Lyddie is closest to Elizabeth's size) -
> 
> thanks for the tips!!
> 
> Wendy



I like to get my satin at Hobby Lobby. It's $3 a yard (cheaper if you have a coupon) and it's washable. It frays some but not too badly, it's lightweight, but not too thin. I don't always prewash the satin, but if I do I do it by hand and hang it to dry. I use a cool iron. You might want to test on a scrap to find the right temp. If it's too hot it will melt and that really is no fun at all! For Lyddie's skirt I did 120". The Hobby Lobby satin is 60" wide so I just did two widths of it. So, for the skirt length, I just went with what Carla said for the skirt to reach ankle length and then doubled it for the yardage for the skirt. The sleeves were 1/2 yard each because I made them real poofy, but for Cinderella you wouldn't need them as big or as long, hers are much shorter. Then I'm thinking it was a half yard for the bodice.   I put pettis underneath the girls dresses. You could make a petti with the chiffon or I've seen some retail dresses where a slip is sewn into the waistline with the poofy material on it. I wouldn't suggest it with these dresses though, since you are already going to have so much material at the waist. I would do a separate skirt with the nylon.


----------



## billwendy

I like to get my satin at Hobby Lobby. It's $3 a yard (cheaper if you have a coupon) and it's washable. It frays some but not too badly, it's lightweight, but not too thin. I don't always prewash the satin, but if I do I do it by hand and hang it to dry. I use a cool iron. You might want to test on a scrap to find the right temp. If it's too hot it will melt and that really is no fun at all! For Lyddie's skirt I did 120". The Hobby Lobby satin is 60" wide so I just did two widths of it. So, for the skirt length, I just went with what Carla said for the skirt to reach ankle length and then doubled it for the yardage for the skirt. The sleeves were 1/2 yard each because I made them real poofy, but for Cinderella you wouldn't need them as big or as long, hers are much shorter. Then I'm thinking it was a half yard for the bodice.   I put pettis underneath the girls dresses. You could make a petti with the chiffon or I've seen some retail dresses where a slip is sewn into the waistline with the poofy material on it. I wouldn't suggest it with these dresses though, since you are already going to have so much material at the waist. I would do a separate skirt with the nylon.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Theresa - its times like this I wish you were my next door neighbor so I could show you what I have. No Hobby Lobby here, so I got some really pretty light blue satin materiall in the clearance section that was 50% off. I also got something nylonny - lol - but am not really sure what to do with it to make the dress poofy yet. lol - Loved your dresses though - and the picture with them was a riot!!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is my latest creation, not Disney but I thought I'd share anyway.  Rebecca has a fav dress, just a cheapie from Waldemort I bought for preschool playclothes.  It's in terrible shape from constant wash and wear.  I found this pattern, directions really as it has no pattern pieces, and it's just like the well loved dress.  I just made it from stash scraps, but it seems to be a hit because she won't take it off!



No wonder she doesn't want to take it off.  It's a cute, fun dress and looks very comfy.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Shhh...it's a secret!  I've wanted to make CarlaC's simply Sweet princess conversions since I saw them, today I got the first one done!  It was so easy, now comes the hard part, keeping it from Rebecca until we leave in 2 weeks.    My 17yo dd (and also my partner in crime when it comes to dressing the little one cute!) saw me cutting it out, and before I could tell her what it was, she said the blue fabric looked like Cinderella!  It didn't photograph well, but there's swirly lines that look like white pencil heart doodles all over it.  The white has  sparkly silver spatter dots all over it.  I'm very happy with how it turned out, I can't wait for Carla to design us more simple princesses!




Very pretty.




twob4him said:


> Hello all! It took me a few weeks working in spurts on this Cinderella Feliz for my DD4 for our Super Secret BBB appointment!!! Still sewing...not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the two hearts on either side of the dress it says..."A dream is a wish your heart makes....when you're fast asleep."  I think I hummed the tune while I was sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was way too many pics...sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> CREDITS:*
> Fabric - SisBoom fabrics by Jennifer Paganelli
> Appliques designs - Frou Frou by HeatherSue
> Pattern - Studio Tantrum Feliz
> Tutorial - Trillium Design




I think this is my favorite thing you've made.




tricia said:


> Well, I finally got some of my Halloween stuff done.  I made some of the table runners that were on YCMT.  I thought they would be quick to whip up, but I forgot to take into consideration that there are 8 legs on every spider and 2 spiders on every runner.  That is a lot of cutting and sewing.
> 
> Here are all 4 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for my SIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for me (and I made another the same for a silent auction donation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my Mom.





tricia said:


> Also did a tshirt for Tyler today to wear for Orange and Black day at school later on this month.



Those turned out great!  I'm sure they'll be a big hit.



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys




You did a great job; you should be proud of yourself!


----------



## karamat

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Cute! I would love to make those...did you have a pattern?



I got the pattern from etsy... search Crayon Wallet... you'll find lots of premade ones from her pattern, but you'll also be able to find the pattern.


----------



## sweetstitches

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thankyou HeatherSue for the great applique tute...I've done plain Mickey Heads for ages, and finally attempted a pieced applique.  I started easy with a candy corn...finding the one I wanted to trace was really the hardest part.  This will be Rebecca's tomorrow outfit.  I don't have her modeling it because I know she won't take it off.    She requested the bloomers herself.  I'd say ignore the messy sewing room, but I know everyone here understands a creative mess.




Really cute!




Stephres said:


> Candy corn is my favorite Halloween candy so I especially love this! The little bloomers are so cute. I really should make something with candy corn...
> 
> But I already finished my Halloween outfits. I think two are plenty for one month. The first one is recycled from last year, originally cased from jham. I added some pom pom trim and buttons on the straps. Originally I had the straps knotted but it just looked too messy to me.
> 
> Here she is posing with her brother's telescope (why?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend's friend sells headbands online and I bought way too many. This one matches the outfit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the twirl skort pattern from ycmt. Megan loves it but it takes so much fabric! I had to lengthen it but it still is on the verge of being too short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice and twirly though! I made the headband with the 10 minute headband tutorial from Teresa's links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get started on her costume!  She wants to be a fairy and picked out the tinkerbelle pattern to use. I am thinking of putting the petal skirt on a carla top just to save aggravation.



You did a great job on both of them.




twob4him said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind comments  about the Cinderella dress! I have been sewing like a mad women all day. I made three (of seven) tees for my friend and her two daughters. We make up the other four which I will attempt tomorrow! I managed to clean the house and go to Coast Day and play with the girls and get in our daily walk (to prepare for Disney!)....BUSY DAY!!! Less than 3 weeks!!!!!
> 
> I used *Heather's* dessert set and I combined sets with the balloons. I added the word "Celebrate" to the top. The designs were so fun to stitch out!!!
> 
> If anyone asks me, I am celebrating the *Fantasyland Expansion!!! * :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGarsh...isn't he the cutest?????




Cathy, the t-shirts are adorable.  Are you still using the school's machine?




billwendy said:


> Well, we are back from our little New England trip (prior to my Sensory Integration Conference this weekend) and it was fun. I am much more of a beach/Disney girl, but this was okay. If you havent been to Acadia National Park in Maine, its really really pretty!! And dog friendly!! We stayed 2 nights in a tiny cottage right near the park. Bill ate lobster twice (it was only 12 dollars for a lobster dinner) and we ended in Boston for my conference.



The pictures of Maine are lovely.  My DH has been to Cheers.  He brought me back a t-shirt.



I only have 3 more pages to go until I catch up.  Can I make it?


----------



## ireland_nicole

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Your child asks you to make something but tells you she needs it tomorrow?  This happened to me yesterday, DD17 asked me to make 2 vests for her and a friend to wear for homecoming, it's celebrity day, and they wanted to be Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders.  I'm glad Simplicity patterns were $.99 over the weekend, I bought 2 to make cutting out easier (different sizes needed) I got them both done and embellished in less than 3 hours.  She's had a semester of home ec, so she helped with the cutting and pressing of seams and turning.  I told her if I had to make her a costume, it was going to be posted on the Dis, so here she is.


Cute!!



LauraP22 said:


> I like Banberry Place and they show Olivia as in stock
> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=7
> Shipping is quick and reasonable and they are in the US


Thanks; I love Banberry place but everytime I tried to check out with this pattern, the site kept saying it was out of stock.  The shop owner was very responsive to my email though, and fixed the glitch tonight- so hopefully it will be on its way (all 80 miles) tomorrow!


----------



## sweetstitches

angel23321 said:


> So I haven't been reading since I've super busy..will have to go back and catch up.  But..after finding out the kimono I bought online didn't fit (luckily it fit one of the other people in the show), I made this Saturday morning before our first concert.  Man..I forgot how much I HATE commercial patterns. It finally got to the point that I just did what I know how to do.  It's not perfect but what do I want with only 5 hours to make it.



Aren't those the times you are really glad that you can sew?  I think  it turned out wonderful.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im still reading page 201, but wanted to post..
> I ended up ordering the 104 colors in the slim line organzier by Sulky from a seller of ebay that seems to sell all things embroidery related. I have gutterman and YLI in my stash already. I love doing silk satin stitches by hand- is silk not good for machine embroidery?
> I figure this will give me all the colors I need for the moment.
> I also purchased a whole bunch of stuff from HeatherSue...I guess i am now part of the team that is helping her save for those new eyes
> Now...I haven't a clue how to do it, but I want to put some of these on the knee of a pair of jeans....
> 
> I went to stay with my Dad this weekend while my Brother drove my Mom to Maine to bury my grandparents ashes (their funerals already occured) This is Dad's second round of chemo. He had a better time of it (so far) just really really tired, I notice his memory isn't so good and he relives the past (over and over and over) and when I say past, I mean his college years and the girls he dated leading up to my Mom, when he gets to where he met my Mom he goes back again, sometimes jumping to highschool memories- but he doesnt talk about the last 45 years.
> it's weird.
> He is already trying to clean stuff out- wanted me to take a box of antique books, and all his old family photos (which I find really cool- they go all the way back to my Grandfather as a boy) some are even in equally old photo albums.
> It's sad. He told me the Doctors, while they don't have a crystal ball, say based on statistics he has 12-18 months. Just from looking at him I would guess they are probably right. He is so frail, a skelaton really. He is wearing men's clothes, Mom says its time for him to start wearing Boy's clothes. The collar of his shirts makes me think of kids playing dress up.
> In the meantime DH is stressed at work and been having more issues with this neck/head pain (been going on and getting worse since I met him) and when I came home from my parents the house was a mess, he let Megan nap/sleep in our bed, so when I went to put her to bed she had a melt down about sleeping in her bed, I wont even go in to his behavior, it's embarassing.
> I'm stressed and tired.
> Maybe I will turn my new machine on today...



I'm really sorry about your dad.  My dad was really frail and tiny when he was going through chemo and radiation too.  His cancer spread to his brain, and his tumors really affected his thinking.  It was very hard to deal with.  Sometimes it made him very belligerent.  He woke up from one surgery convinced that he was going to die in 20 min (by this invisible clock on the wall) and keep counting down till he'd die.   He kept yelling at us to shush, because we had to count down.  When he hit the invisible mark, he seemed to pass out.  Freaked us out!  We knew he wasn't dead, because we were standing there looking at his vitals, but even the nurse couldn't rouse he for another 20 min.  When he came too, he still insisted he had died and had to call this man (with the exact name) in some city in Ohio, and wouldn't calm down until I gave him my cell phone.  It was crazy.  It's so hard to feel like the parent to your parents.   hugs




LauraP22 said:


> Had to share these over here, Aline and Twirl Scalopini made by Carla C   , I just took the pics and bred the models
> 
> How cool will it be for Gabi to get to wear this on our trip next September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the matching hairbows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the super cute Aline with sis boom fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course it is reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some playclothes I made
> Farbenmix Henrika and Ottobre 04/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farbenmix Olivia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mens Tshirt repurposed into hoodie.  frankenpattern



Very cute models.  The clothes aren't bad either.  




SallyfromDE said:


> Will you be walking with her? Why not wear a rain coat and go as Inspector Clouseau?
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad had a brain tumor that was on his short term memory. He could not remember anything that happened an hour ago, but new my Aunt's phone # and hadn't called thier house in years!! We found out after he passed away, that the type of tumor he had, the life expectancy is normally 8 years. He lived for 18. He'd probably have lived longer except for a huge error by another Doctor. He had fallen and had a fracture on his spine. This Dr. ordered an MRI. You can't have an MRI with a shunt as it throws the magnet off. Neither the Dr. or the tech said anything to my Mother. I can understand the error if my Dad had hair on his head, but he'd been bald since he was 17 and the shunt was most certainly visible. His Brain surgeon could never get it adjusted right after that. Dad was pretty frail to, not to the point of wearing boys clothes, but he was not AT ALL active. I'm just saying that you all need to keep a good attitude and the rest of us will pray that all will be well for your family.



I'm sorry about your dad.  It must have been even harder knowing that it was accelerated by such a dumb mistake.  hugs


----------



## sweetstitches

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Your child asks you to make something but tells you she needs it tomorrow?  This happened to me yesterday, DD17 asked me to make 2 vests for her and a friend to wear for homecoming, it's celebrity day, and they wanted to be Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders.  I'm glad Simplicity patterns were $.99 over the weekend, I bought 2 to make cutting out easier (different sizes needed) I got them both done and embellished in less than 3 hours.  She's had a semester of home ec, so she helped with the cutting and pressing of seams and turning.  I told her if I had to make her a costume, it was going to be posted on the Dis, so here she is.




You are a cool mom!  Be glad she'll still let you sew for her.


----------



## sweetstitches

Whew,

I'm caught up (at least mostly) for the first time in a year!

Now I have a question.  I noticed you were discussing lenses earlier.  My babysitter knocked my Canon Rebel off the counter this summer, and the lens broke.  I took it to get an estimate on getting it repaired, and it was going to cost as much as it would to replace it.

I've wanted to get a 50mm lens for a long time.  Do you think it's versatile enough to just get that or do I need to replace the kit lens first? I also have a 70-200 lens.  If I do replace the kit lens, should I get the IS one?

TIA


----------



## rascooby

Hi Ladies,

I'm sorry to just jump in with a question, but I figured that if anyone knows where I can find this, one of you will.  We're visiting WDW in Jan with our 3 girls 6, 2, and 1.  We went in December when my oldest was 1 and it was pretty cold.  I was thinking it would be nice to have a stroller blanket that would be more like a pouch for the little one's feet.  I was walking today and ran over the blanket twice!  Anyway, I'm thinking of something simple (I'm pretty new to sewing) made out of fleece, but sort of like this http://shop.babyworld.co.uk/DisplayDetail.aspx?prodid=1559.  I've tried to find a tutorial, but no luck.

If anyone has seen one I'd love to know where.  Ok, I'll go back to lurking and drooling over, I mean admiring, your amazing creations.


----------



## danicaw

Oh darn.... so I was a bit to excited and just kept sewing not seeing the note.... for "sleeveless" - oh this is on the precious dress. 
Ok, I would just rip out the stitches and start over, but I put a sheer overlay on it and that layer won't survive taking out the stitches  It might, but I don't want to risk it.

So, the question is.... 
should I just make it a sleeveless dress (easy enough) or what happens if I try to add sleeves anyway on top of the sleeveless finished edge? 

Thanks.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I have no plans so far for our Florida trip other than we are going to WCC for dinner sunday night.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

sweetstitches said:


> You are a cool mom!  Be glad she'll still let you sew for her.



LOL...funny you should say that...a few years ago she needed a formal for a cotillion ball, but couldn't find anything she liked at the mall.  I offered to sew for her, and she agreed.  We went to the "better" fabric store where she ran into a friend shopping for her quincinera (sp?  Latina 15th b-day) party dress fabrics.  Her friend asked what she was there for, and when Marissa told her she said, oh yes, you did say you were having your ball gown made.  Guess "having it made" sounds better than "my mom is sewing my dress".


----------



## VBAndrea

twob4him said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind comments about the Cinderella dress! I have been sewing like a mad women all day. I made three (of seven) tees for my friend and her two daughters. We make up the other four which I will attempt tomorrow! I managed to clean the house and go to Coast Day and play with the girls and get in our daily walk (to prepare for Disney!)....BUSY DAY!!! Less than 3 weeks!!!!!
> 
> I used Heather's dessert set and I combined sets with the balloons. I added the word "Celebrate" to the top. The designs were so fun to stitch out!!!
> 
> If anyone asks me, I am celebrating the Fantasyland Expansion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGarsh...isn't he the cutest?????


I lost these on yesterday's multiquote but I had to go back to comment on them -- they are adorable!  Though all you folks MUST stop posting anything from an embroidery machine as it makes me want to get one and it's not in the budget right now!



teresajoy said:


> Hello folks! We are home from our Free Dining Extravaganza Week!  We had a great time. I doubt I'll have the time to go back and catch up on the thread, so I'll just start over here, ok?
> 
> The stepsister dresses were a BIG hit!!! Our meal at 1900 Park Fare was one of the highlights of the trip!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be writing a TR this time, I still need to finish up the one from the last trip. So, I'll see how long that takes me first!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say howdy!! I should attach a picture to this post, though...... Sorry, Facebook isn't cooperating! I'll upload some later.


Forget the trip report -- just post pics for us and tell us about the character interaction related to the customs.  And welcome back!  Wish you would have stopped in my neck of the woods on your way home to help me whip out a couple of outfits.



angel23321 said:


> So I haven't been reading since I've super busy..will have to go back and catch up.  But..after finding out the kimono I bought online didn't fit (luckily it fit one of the other people in the show), I made this Saturday morning before our first concert.  Man..I forgot how much I HATE commercial patterns. It finally got to the point that I just did what I know how to do.  It's not perfect but what do I want with only 5 hours to make it.


Wow!  That must have taken oodels of fabric.  It's gorgeous!



angel23321 said:


> Love all the new creations..so talented!!
> 
> I'm going to have to CASE that stroller bag though..I love that.
> So let's see, a little over 6 weeks...and I've made...NOTHING!
> 
> I have costumes to make this weekend and then I MUST start.  I have done the skirts for the mickey/minnie dresses but I'm rethinking the top (halter vs straps).


I'm so glad to hear you have nothing made as I have very little made -- actually just one set of outfits completed so I'm  too.  And why is it that Halloween falls right in the middle of our trip preparations?  And why is it that my dd has no clue what she wants to be and ds wants to be the impossible?  I made dd a pair of Easy Fit cheetah pants last night and am hoping she'll like tham and want to be a cheetah.  Then I just have to make a top, tail and ears and she'll be done.  This may fail though as she is not always easy to please.



SnootyBear said:


> Hi  I have no completely read this entire thread, its taken me a couple days off and on  I love seeing the pictures of your creations . Im just gonna tag along here for inspiration, Im currently making "princess" things for a 2yr old who will be making her 1st trip to Disney this coming spring, and need a little push every once in awhile  This post does that for me


Welcome and can't wait to see the pics of your princess items.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im still reading page 201, but wanted to post..
> I ended up ordering the 104 colors in the slim line organzier by Sulky from a seller of ebay that seems to sell all things embroidery related. I have gutterman and YLI in my stash already. I love doing silk satin stitches by hand- is silk not good for machine embroidery?
> I figure this will give me all the colors I need for the moment.
> I also purchased a whole bunch of stuff from HeatherSue...I guess i am now part of the team that is helping her save for those new eyes
> Now...I haven't a clue how to do it, but I want to put some of these on the knee of a pair of jeans....
> 
> I went to stay with my Dad this weekend while my Brother drove my Mom to Maine to bury my grandparents ashes (their funerals already occured) This is Dad's second round of chemo. He had a better time of it (so far) just really really tired, I notice his memory isn't so good and he relives the past (over and over and over) and when I say past, I mean his college years and the girls he dated leading up to my Mom, when he gets to where he met my Mom he goes back again, sometimes jumping to highschool memories- but he doesnt talk about the last 45 years.
> it's weird.
> He is already trying to clean stuff out- wanted me to take a box of antique books, and all his old family photos (which I find really cool- they go all the way back to my Grandfather as a boy) some are even in equally old photo albums.
> It's sad. He told me the Doctors, while they don't have a crystal ball, say based on statistics he has 12-18 months. Just from looking at him I would guess they are probably right. He is so frail, a skelaton really. He is wearing men's clothes, Mom says its time for him to start wearing Boy's clothes. The collar of his shirts makes me think of kids playing dress up.
> In the meantime DH is stressed at work and been having more issues with this neck/head pain (been going on and getting worse since I met him) and when I came home from my parents the house was a mess, he let Megan nap/sleep in our bed, so when I went to put her to bed she had a melt down about sleeping in her bed, I wont even go in to his behavior, it's embarassing.
> I'm stressed and tired.
> Maybe I will turn my new machine on today...


For the jeans just take the seam apart to get at the knee.

Sorry your father is developing senile dementia.  My MIL has had it for years.  It's awful.  We fly her out to visit us and she NEVER remembers coming so sadly we have stopped doing it.  Like your father, she has an awesome long term memory but hearing the same story twice in five minutes gets annoying.



sumlthomp said:


> I hope that someone here can help me.  I am looking for a pattern for a Minnie Mouse head - just the basic outline of the head but with the bow as well.  A friend of mine is going to applique a Minnie head on a shirt for me, but needs a pattern first.  I've looked on the internet and looked through some of the images from the Disboutiquers, but I can't find a pattern to print out.  Thanks for the help!


  Go to page one and look at the photobucket account.  There should be one in there.



LauraP22 said:


> Had to share these over here, Aline and Twirl Scalopini made by Carla C   , I just took the pics and bred the models
> 
> How cool will it be for Gabi to get to wear this on our trip next September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the matching hairbows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the super cute Aline with sis boom fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course it is reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some playclothes I made
> Farbenmix Henrika and Ottobre 04/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farbenmix Olivia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mens Tshirt repurposed into hoodie.  frankenpattern


Everything looks awesome!



Adi12982 said:


> Thank you!!  Due date is Friday and they'll let me go as late as two weeks over - so she HAS to be here by the 30th. . .  . hopefully sooner though!


 I'm getting so excited for you!!!Just remember your slow deep breathing and make sure dh keeps massaging you.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Your child asks you to make something but tells you she needs it tomorrow?  This happened to me yesterday, DD17 asked me to make 2 vests for her and a friend to wear for homecoming, it's celebrity day, and they wanted to be Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders.  I'm glad Simplicity patterns were $.99 over the weekend, I bought 2 to make cutting out easier (different sizes needed) I got them both done and embellished in less than 3 hours.  She's had a semester of home ec, so she helped with the cutting and pressing of seams and turning.  I told her if I had to make her a costume, it was going to be posted on the Dis, so here she is.


Cute!  And dd surely has the legs to go with the outfit!  Oh to be 17 again....



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I can't make my pics smaller, and I don't know why.  I followed the directions on page 1, uploaded to photobucket, resized and clicked apply, and it doesn't seem to make my pics any smaller when I post here.  Any suggestions are appreciated because I'm sure y'all are sick of my ginormous pics!!!


I think the directions are to make the pictures big, not small.



ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!!
> 
> 
> Thanks; I love Banberry place but everytime I tried to check out with this pattern, the site kept saying it was out of stock.  The shop owner was very responsive to my email though, and fixed the glitch tonight- so hopefully it will be on its way (all 80 miles) tomorrow!


 You should get it right away.  I had at least 1000 miles to get my Vida and paid for cheap shipping and received the Vida pattern in two or three days.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Sorry your father is developing senile dementia.  My MIL has had it for years.  It's awful.  We fly her out to visit us and she NEVER remembers coming so sadly we have stopped doing it.  Like your father, she has an awesome long term memory but hearing the same story twice in five minutes gets annoying.
> 
> 
> You should get it right away.  I had at least 1000 miles to get my Vida and paid for cheap shipping and received the Vida pattern in two or three days.



My mother has been gone for 4 years...I would LOVE to hear her stories again...even if it is twice in five minutes!  Sorry to all those going through this.  We always think of our parents as being the person to take care of us, we never think of having to take care of them.  

I guess Banberry Place doesn't like me...I'm STILL waiting on my Vida pattern.  I ordered 12 days ago....I HATE Post office holidays!!!!!!!

Nini


----------



## revrob

sweetstitches said:


> Whew,
> 
> I'm caught up (at least mostly) for the first time in a year!
> 
> Now I have a question.  I noticed you were discussing lenses earlier.  My babysitter knocked my Canon Rebel off the counter this summer, and the lens broke.  I took it to get an estimate on getting it repaired, and it was going to cost as much as it would to replace it.
> 
> I've wanted to get a 50mm lens for a long time.  Do you think it's versatile enough to just get that or do I need to replace the kit lens first? I also have a 70-200 lens.  If I do replace the kit lens, should I get the IS one?
> 
> TIA




This is just my personal opinion - I love my 50 mm, but I don't use it as a multi-purpose lens.  I really use it mainly for low lighting situations or for times that I really want a shallow DOF.   My everyday lens is an 18-200mm, 3.5-6.3.  I prefer to have a lens that is going to give me a lot of different lengths for most situations.  SO, if you are only going to buy one lense, I would suggest that it be more of a multi purpose lens than a 50mm.  Add the 50mm when you can though, it's a great lens!


----------



## kidneygirl

rascooby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm sorry to just jump in with a question, but I figured that if anyone knows where I can find this, one of you will.  We're visiting WDW in Jan with our 3 girls 6, 2, and 1.  We went in December when my oldest was 1 and it was pretty cold.  I was thinking it would be nice to have a stroller blanket that would be more like a pouch for the little one's feet.  I was walking today and ran over the blanket twice!  Anyway, I'm thinking of something simple (I'm pretty new to sewing) made out of fleece, but sort of like this http://shop.babyworld.co.uk/DisplayDetail.aspx?prodid=1559.  I've tried to find a tutorial, but no luck.
> 
> If anyone has seen one I'd love to know where.  Ok, I'll go back to lurking and drooling over, I mean admiring, your amazing creations.



Those are so cute!!  I was thinking of using my DS's Bundle Me blanket for the stroller.  But after seeing these, I think I'll use it as my pattern and make something.  I'll keep my eye out for a tutorial.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Sorry for the off topic question..............but awhile ago a few of you were discussing getting the american girl treehouse for your DD's.  Did any of you get it?  If so, can you honestly fit dolls inside of it and play with it?  my DD wants this for christmas (not sure she will get it because of the price), but if she does, I don't want her to be frustrated with it because she can't really play insides of it.    Thanks for any help!

By the way, I finally finished some halloween outfits for my DD's with a whole two weeks to spare!  Now I must work on costumes!  I'll try to post pics after they try them on today!


----------



## angel23321

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous!



Thank you.



LauraP22 said:


> Had to share these over here, Aline and Twirl Scalopini made by Carla C   , I just took the pics and bred the models
> 
> How cool will it be for Gabi to get to wear this on our trip next September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the matching hairbows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the super cute Aline with sis boom fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course it is reversible



Those are georgous! I love the scallopini!


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> Wow!  That must have taken oodels of fabric.  It's gorgeous!
> 
> I'm so glad to hear you have nothing made as I have very little made -- actually just one set of outfits completed so I'm  too.  And why is it that Halloween falls right in the middle of our trip preparations?  And why is it that my dd has no clue what she wants to be and ds wants to be the impossible?  I made dd a pair of Easy Fit cheetah pants last night and am hoping she'll like tham and want to be a cheetah.  Then I just have to make a top, tail and ears and she'll be done.  This may fail though as she is not always easy to please.
> .



Thanks Andrea...it took 5 yards of fabric for both the main fabric and the lining.  Thankfully the fabric was 40% off and I had a 40% off coupon for Joann's!  They have beautiful fabric like that in all colors at Joann's in Greenbrier...go figure. I would've never gone to look if a friend didn't tell me they had it. 

Oh tell me about it..besides halloween, it's my daughter's birthday on the 5th so I have a party to plan, etc, et.  I don't think I'll ever get it all done...well at least without my DH wondering where in the world I am!  LOL.


----------



## bean

Help! I'm a new sewer and I need some tips. I'm making the layered tulle twirl skirt from Dainty Designs off of YCMT. I'm having trouble sewing the tulle onto the fabric. It either gets caught up in the machine or the thread is all pulled together tightly. I'm not sure exactly how to explain what it's doing...it's just not on there right  Do I need to change the tension, stitch length, etc? Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## xdanielleax

I was just over on the theme park thread and was reading about pin trading.  It looks kinda fun and was thinking about doing it this time around on our trip.  But, I don't really want to wear a lanyard.  I was thinking of making something wallet sized I could keep in my purse.  Any suggestions on what I could do that would be a quick little project?  Thanks


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> My mother has been gone for 4 years...I would LOVE to hear her stories again...even if it is twice in five minutes!  Sorry to all those going through this.  We always think of our parents as being the person to take care of us, we never think of having to take care of them.
> 
> I guess Banberry Place doesn't like me...I'm STILL waiting on my Vida pattern.  I ordered 12 days ago....I HATE Post office holidays!!!!!!!
> 
> Nini


You may want to e-mail Banberry about your Vida -- I don't live that far from you and mine really did come very quickly.

My MIL has apparently had her senile dementia for years and her father had it as well (my dh is adopted so hopefully he'll be spared any hereditary factors).  I try to find humor in MIL's dementia, but she in general is a martyr ~ has the "woe is me" attitude so that doesn't help.  She lives in UT so we hardly ever see her.  My ds doesn't remember her though and dd was way too young, so likely next summer we will take a trip out there to visit mainly so the kids can know/remember who she is and see where dh grew up.

And one thing we did when my dad was sick was start having him tell stories to the kids about his life growing up to embed those memories into them.  My kids grew up around him and he was as sharp as a tack until he passed.  Hopefully at least you too have the memories of your mother telling you stories.



angel23321 said:


> Thanks Andrea...it took 5 yards of fabric for both the main fabric and the lining.  Thankfully the fabric was 40% off and I had a 40% off coupon for Joann's!  They have beautiful fabric like that in all colors at Joann's in Greenbrier...go figure. I would've never gone to look if a friend didn't tell me they had it.
> 
> Oh tell me about it..besides halloween, it's my daughter's birthday on the 5th so I have a party to plan, etc, et.  I don't think I'll ever get it all done...well at least without my DH wondering where in the world I am!  LOL.



The Greenbrier Joanne's does have some different things from the VB one.  Hancock's is the same --  I went to the one on Battlefield and Cedar today and they had know Batik fabrics while I know the one on VB Blvd does.  Anyway, I'm surprised it was only five yards!  They didn't possibly let you use your 40% off coupon on top of the already 40% off did they????  They've never let me do that.  Also, the VB Joann's gives me 1/2 off the last yard if it's an end of bolt and Greenbrier doesn't do that  But Greenbrier does have more help -- sometimes there are three employees in the store at the same time!!!  At VB usually the person who cuts has to check me out.


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> The Greenbrier Joanne's does have some different things from the VB one.  Hancock's is the same --  I went to the one on Battlefield and Cedar today and they had know Batik fabrics while I know the one on VB Blvd does.  Anyway, I'm surprised it was only five yards!  They didn't possibly let you use your 40% off coupon on top of the already 40% off did they????  They've never let me do that.  Also, the VB Joann's gives me 1/2 off the last yard if it's an end of bolt and Greenbrier doesn't do that  But Greenbrier does have more help -- sometimes there are three employees in the store at the same time!!!  At VB usually the person who cuts has to check me out.



No..I used the 40% off on the lining..I wish I could've taken it on top of the 40% off discount.  Trust me..the five yards was cutting it close also.   So funny but when I went to get the fabric at the Greenbrier one, they had 4 people in the cutting line and ONE person working both the cutting and check out. She was like "oh, everyone is in the back doing inventory"....umm can you get someone up here then?  And they gave the person in front of me the 1/2 off the last part of the bolt.  Guess it just depends who is working.


----------



## tricia

desparatelydisney said:


>



Absolutely Gorgeous.



TinkerbelleMom said:


>




Very cute.  Love the little bloomers.



Stephres said:


>



Great halloween outfits.  Love the black T-shirt with the matching skirt.



twob4him said:


>



Very cute.  And I love the cutie Mickey too.



billwendy said:


>



Great pics Wendy.  Glad you had a good time.



angel23321 said:


>



Awesome job.  I don't think I would have even tried with such a short time to do it in.



LauraP22 said:


>





Great Pics, great outfits, and adorable kids.  I really like the Olivia dress, too bad I don't have any girls to make it for.  (that and my fabric store carries almost no knits)



TinkerbelleMom said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS



Gotta hate that short notice stuff.  You guys did a great job.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is my latest creation, not Disney but I thought I'd share anyway.  Rebecca has a fav dress, just a cheapie from Waldemort I bought for preschool playclothes.  It's in terrible shape from constant wash and wear.  I found this pattern, directions really as it has no pattern pieces, and it's just like the well loved dress.  I just made it from stash scraps, but it seems to be a hit because she won't take it off!


wonderful!


carrie6466 said:


> Somewhere back in the very beginnings of these threads I kind of remember this question, but I wasn't ready and now I can't find it.  All this talk of ruffler feet has brought it back.  I have a Brother CE4000.  I have decided I want a ruffler foot for it.  How do I know which one will fit?  Can anyone direct me to a brand or a place I can look?  Thanks...


I have the universal ruffler. To tell the truth I have never used it, other than to test it. I also recently purchased a gathering foot and my new machine has a gathering foot.


desparatelydisney said:


> Okay,  I know I have been gone for a long time but you will soon see why.  To everyone who posts here on DISboutiquers thread "thank you from the bottom of my heart!"    I just finished the dress below for DD to wear to MVMCP.  The look of joy on her face almost brings me to tears and I couldn't have done it without you guys.  A year ago, I had never sewn anything more difficult than panel drapes (and only one per window 'cause I could never get them the same length ).  Now, I can do this...and it is entirely because of you guys (& the confidence CarlaC's patterns gave me once y'all told me about them).
> 
> Anyway...without anymore delay....the dress I would never have dreamed I could have made...ALL BY MYSELF!!  Thanks again, guys


Wonderful job! Looks like she will have room to grow into it too.



sumlthomp said:


> I hope that someone here can help me.  I am looking for a pattern for a Minnie Mouse head - just the basic outline of the head but with the bow as well.  A friend of mine is going to applique a Minnie head on a shirt for me, but needs a pattern first.  I've looked on the internet and looked through some of the images from the Disboutiquers, but I can't find a pattern to print out.  Thanks for the help!


Did you find it? Not sure if someone else responded. You can find the outline in the photobucket on the first page of this thread. Or you can get an embroidery design file from Frou Frou by heathersue at www.etsy.com


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Well, we are back from our little New England trip (prior to my Sensory Integration Conference this weekend) and it was fun. I am much more of a beach/Disney girl, but this was okay. If you havent been to Acadia National Park in Maine, its really really pretty!! And dog friendly!! We stayed 2 nights in a tiny cottage right near the park. Bill ate lobster twice (it was only 12 dollars for a lobster dinner) and we ended in Boston for my conference.


I am just so slow here lately.  Wendy, I love all the pictures and it look so beautiful.  Now back to DS, he is really giving me such a hard time.  WhY???


----------



## twob4him

sweetstitches said:


> Cathy, the t-shirts are adorable.  Are you still using the school's machine?


Thanks! No, the school machine had to go back in June but, fortunately, my dh saw how heartbroken I was about it (and I was  ). I was willing to sell my saddle and riding boots and everything just to get my own machine. Soooo, he let me get one second hand just like the one I had borrowed from school. It was a great deal!!!! I am so happy with it! 



rascooby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm sorry to just jump in with a question, but I figured that if anyone knows where I can find this, one of you will.  We're visiting WDW in Jan with our 3 girls 6, 2, and 1.  We went in December when my oldest was 1 and it was pretty cold.  I was thinking it would be nice to have a stroller blanket that would be more like a pouch for the little one's feet.  I was walking today and ran over the blanket twice!  Anyway, I'm thinking of something simple (I'm pretty new to sewing) made out of fleece, but sort of like this http://shop.babyworld.co.uk/DisplayDetail.aspx?prodid=1559.  I've tried to find a tutorial, but no luck.
> 
> If anyone has seen one I'd love to know where.  Ok, I'll go back to lurking and drooling over, I mean admiring, your amazing creations.


Oh how adorable are those stroller "booties". What a fabulous idea....did you try searching ETSY for them? Or for a pattern for making one?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Not a foot muff, but very cute.
I saw a gal a church with a car seat cover and she said she got it on Etsy.
Soo....since mine is so dingy because I stored it in my garage without any protection, I had to get one. It is made with like apolstry weight fabric and minkie- and now if there's a blowout, I can just remove and wash.
Try searching "car seat cover" they have them for strollers too and some of them will make matching blankets too.
I think one woman will allow you to send your own fabric.

Embroidery Question...

I want to try out a machine embroidery applique on a stretch knit shirt for Megan.

What do I need to do?
stabilizers I own- tear away (sulky I think)
floriani wet n gone
and I think I have a can of 505 around here somewhere.

How do I know what size it will be precisely.
How do I hoop it?
when do I put the fabric on?
How does it get seperated? Do I cut it off? Do I have to worry about cutting the embroidery thread?


----------



## desparatelydisney

VBAndrea said:


> The Greenbrier Joanne's does have some different things from the VB one.  Hancock's is the same --  I went to the one on Battlefield and Cedar today and they had know Batik fabrics while I know the one on VB Blvd does.  Anyway, I'm surprised it was only five yards!  They didn't possibly let you use your 40% off coupon on top of the already 40% off did they????  They've never let me do that.  Also, the VB Joann's gives me 1/2 off the last yard if it's an end of bolt and Greenbrier doesn't do that  But Greenbrier does have more help -- sometimes there are three employees in the store at the same time!!!  At VB usually the person who cuts has to check me out.





angel23321 said:


> They have beautiful fabric like that in all colors at Joann's in Greenbrier...go figure. I would've never gone to look if a friend didn't tell me they had it.



Hey gals....just had to go off topic for a minute to say I'm in Edenton & used to work off of Newtown Rd in VB!!  Small world!!

MMM


----------



## desparatelydisney

twob4him said:


> Thanks! No, the school machine had to go back in June but, fortunately, my dh saw how heartbroken I was about it (and I was  ). I was willing to sell my saddle and riding boots and everything just to get my own machine. Soooo, he let me get one second hand just like the one I had borrowed from school. It was a great deal!!!! I am so happy with it!



Oh No!!!!  What am I going to do!!!    I want an Embroidery Machine AND have to buy 2 saddles & 2 full sets of peruvian tack in the Spring when my babies go to the trainer!!  There's no hope!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Yippee!  The Vida pattern came in today!  I am so excited!  I'm sure the reason it took so long had to do with the holiday... but the wait was worth it.


Now...does anyone have the instructions on how to add the butt ruffles?  I know Lisa had said something about making a short tutorial on it, but I didn't see it...

Now time to get serious on some appliqué!  No more excuses!

Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

desparatelydisney said:


> Oh No!!!!  What am I going to do!!!    I want an Embroidery Machine AND have to buy 2 saddles & 2 full sets of peruvian tack in the Spring when my babies go to the trainer!!  There's no hope!!!



I require photos of your babies be posted. 
My Mom rides a horse for a woman who has this gorgeous bridle with swaraski crystals across the head stall. My doesnt he look dashing! (dressage horse)
I actually need to do the opposite. i need to bring my paddock boots to the Equestrian centre to sell in their consignment shop- I bought them after my last pregnacy because I went from a 7.5 to an 8 and now they are too big, not to mention that I have found it difficult to ride since my pubic bone seperation from my first pregnancy.
I kept complaining to Dr that pain wasnt going away and I got a critical remark back that perhaps I shouldn't be riding. ;(
Have you seen this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZhtiCqBAGM
scored a 90.75%!!!!!!

Thought I would share this...Megan in the middle, cousins in front and back







BTW, I realize he is one of the ugliest ponies I have ever seen, but he's a good steady guy. I think he is about 20 years old.
Seems I had much cuter ponies to ride when I was a kid!


----------



## charlinn

Adi12982 said:


> Here is what I ended up making for the baby's Halloween costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the tulle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it a double layered skirt, so that if I used the mini-tulle skirt that it won't actually touch her skin
> 
> I also bought this, so she'll wear what I made at night and this during the day, lol:



OMG  The Bell Costume for your baby is adorable!  Love that!


----------



## charlinn

LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.



wow...it's been a while since I've been on this thread!  but your work is just as amazing as I remember.


----------



## Adi12982

charlinn said:


> OMG  The Bell Costume for your baby is adorable!  Love that!



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## charlinn

CastleCreations said:


> I haven't posted anything in forever..so here goes..
> This is a dress that I made for my friends one year old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest is just random stuff that I've made recently...



So so cute!  I love them all.  I have never seen anyone even remotely spell their daughters name close to mine...I have a Maddyson (we spell it with 2 "d's").  I just showed this to my daughter - 5 years old...now she wants me to make her a dress with her name spelled on it...  great...now to save for an embroidery machine!  LOL!!  You are very talented!!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

LisaZoe said:


> What a week it's been! Once again things have been crazy busy but I just had to share this Feliz I finished yesterday. My poor ruffler broke during the creation of the dress and will be sorely missed... at least until I can get another with a coupon.  Friends here who are on Facebook may have seen these already but I have to share here too - I'm so very happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now to get caught up on the thread.




I AM IN TOTAL & COMPLETE AWE!  One day I will have the courage for the Filez .


----------



## desparatelydisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I require photos of your babies be posted.



I am aware that I have now hijacked the thread & apologize to the sewing gods however, requirements must be met 

They will be 3 in February.  They are half brother & sister Peruvian Pasos (not to be confused with Paso Finos, an entirely different breed).  I first fell in love with them when they were only 2 weeks old, and bought them before they were a month old.  We have had them since they were 7 months.  These pictures were taken last winter...

Domingo





Valentina





The trainer will take them in the Spring-so I have 6 or 7 months to save for tack for both, training, and, oh yeah.....an embroidery machine & more WDW trips


----------



## Momma2dakidz

Do any of you guys have very heavy girls that you sew for? I made my sisters foster kids halloween outfits and the one sweethearts outfit does NOT fit at all! She is wearing a 16+-18+. I made her an adult medium meghan top and to get it modest enough the arm holes were pulled up uncomfortably high. She will be devastated if she sees this top, and it doesnt fit! She really wants an aunt becky made top. (and to top it off i am not sure they have any of the material that she picked out left!) I have no idea what the heck i am going to do!?!?! 

So what modest pattern do you guys use for heavy young girls?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Momma2dakidz said:


> Do any of you guys have very heavy girls that you sew for? I made my sisters foster kids halloween outfits and the one sweethearts outfit does NOT fit at all! She is wearing a 16+-18+. I made her an adult medium meghan top and to get it modest enough the arm holes were pulled up uncomfortably high. She will be devastated if she sees this top, and it doesnt fit! She really wants an aunt becky made top. (and to top it off i am not sure they have any of the material that she picked out left!) I have no idea what the heck i am going to do!?!?!
> 
> So what modest pattern do you guys use for heavy young girls?



Could you maybe add a modesty panel over the front, or layer it over a tee or cami?  I'm looking forward to seeing what you find out, since my brothers friends daughter would like me to make her something, and I have no clue how to do it.


----------



## emcreative

Momma2dakidz said:


> Do any of you guys have very heavy girls that you sew for? I made my sisters foster kids halloween outfits and the one sweethearts outfit does NOT fit at all! She is wearing a 16+-18+. I made her an adult medium meghan top and to get it modest enough the arm holes were pulled up uncomfortably high. She will be devastated if she sees this top, and it doesnt fit! She really wants an aunt becky made top. (and to top it off i am not sure they have any of the material that she picked out left!) I have no idea what the heck i am going to do!?!?!
> 
> So what modest pattern do you guys use for heavy young girls?



I use the patricia tunic pattern and don't cut the V in front as low.  You can make it age appropriate by selection of fabrics.


----------



## Momma2dakidz

The pattricia tunic was going to be my next try. Anyway to give it a more flattering shape?

We were given some clothes for her from the neighbor and sadly the clothes that actually fit her are maternity!!!!! She is on extremely high doses of mental health meds and it has ravaged her body. (and no the meds are not working!) She has normal sized shoulders, but an enlarged stomache.(reminds me of those ethiopian children you see on late night tv) She breaks my heart, all she wants is cute instyle clothes, a cute haircut (someone chopped her hair off!) and to be loved. I took her to justice and ambercromie and we litterally could not find 1 item!!!!! She was so frustrated. She is a very bright child so she realizes she is different. (where as the other kiddo is majorly dd and has no clue she has no friends)

Does anyone's gap carry size 20? I am looking for a specific t-shirt. It is a sold in stores only shirt, and our store only carries a 16-18.


----------



## Stephres

I feel so bad, someone asked about one of the outfits Heather brought her trip and I made it and didn't answer. I meant to, and forgot...

This was one of the first things I made for Megan. I used this pattern. I used ribbons for the ties. When I got done, it was too short so I had to add another tier so it is very twirly:






Now, if I were making this I would use Carla's Simply Sweet jumper, but I hadn't discovered her yet. She wore two years and then the pants were too short so I took some scraps and old jeans and modified the outfit.

Directions are on my blog.






And when Megan outgrew it I sent it to Heather. Anyway, hope that helps!

Hey, I don't know if I told you, I got a job! Good for us, not good for sewing!


----------



## minnie2

Steph, Super cute outfit on Tessa and Megan!

Here is what I have been up to.
Nik LOVES Carla's new top!  She is asking for another one!  It is realy cute with a belt around it with little leggings and boots or just jeans.












Oh and the fabric is GORGEOUS Sisboom fabric!  
She got loads of complements on this one!  Carla has another hit on her hands


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I have been trying to post pictures to the Big Give site for several hours...evidently it "ain't Happening"...  so I'll try here instead.  I guess I have become very computer challenged as I get older (please don't tell my IT friends about this!!!!)

MY Brianna and I made Big Sister/Little Sister dresses for Crystal Palace.  Originally they were supposed to be exactly as the ones my girls took to their visit to Winnie the Pooh, but WalMart stopped carrying some of the fabrics, so we cheated a bit...
















Hopefully these will show up...I don't have a lot of confidence in that!

Nini


----------



## revrob

Momma2dakidz said:


> The pattricia tunic was going to be my next try. Anyway to give it a more flattering shape?
> 
> We were given some clothes for her from the neighbor and sadly the clothes that actually fit her are maternity!!!!! She is on extremely high doses of mental health meds and it has ravaged her body. (and no the meds are not working!) She has normal sized shoulders, but an enlarged stomache.(reminds me of those ethiopian children you see on late night tv) She breaks my heart, all she wants is cute instyle clothes, a cute haircut (someone chopped her hair off!) and to be loved. I took her to justice and ambercromie and we litterally could not find 1 item!!!!! She was so frustrated. She is a very bright child so she realizes she is different. (where as the other kiddo is majorly dd and has no clue she has no friends)
> 
> Does anyone's gap carry size 20? I am looking for a specific t-shirt. It is a sold in stores only shirt, and our store only carries a 16-18.




Can you post her measurements - that may help us give you some tips on specific patterns.  I'm a huge fan of the patricia tunic.  I believe it has a flattering cut (at least for my body type) but some prefer a different style blouse for their body type.  If you can post the measurements, maybe some of us that have similar ratios can give you some pointers.


I've sewn a few things recently - but photobucket isn't cooperating right now.  I'll come back later today and hope that they'll show up ok.


----------



## Qedrin

You guys have inspired me to try something new. I am subscribing  I do not have a sewing machine yet, but I would love to be able to make clothes for my toddler boy. I saw on the photobucket account an adorable Chip & Dale bowling shirt/short combo - I would love to be able to achieve something like that one day.


----------



## mickimousemama

Quick fly by post today!! My Bro and SIL and their kids are down in WDW right now and I want to send them a package, what all info do I need?  if I send it to their resort under their name will it be delivered to them?  or do I need to know their room number?

THANK YOU!!

I have been super swamped this week!  I just about have my Kai Lan Vida finished, just needs button holes and buttons attatched, and I think I'm going to make Easy Fit pants for under it.. or jeans I can't decide...
And I have my Strawberry Shortcake Dress started, the red underdress is finished and the apron is cut out and ready to sew, just need to do her pantaloons!  Was hoping to get those finished yesterday but instead I got a call to do a portrait session with quite possibly one of the most beautiful babies I have ever seen   And I've been baking like mad for two days for my husband on his hunting trip that he will be away on all of next week.  
Today I get to finish my sewing then drive 3 1/2 hours up North to my cabin for two days, then back to Minneapolis on Friday to go see "Where the Wild Things Are" and hit up the MOA! My internet has been hit and miss for three days, which is very frusterating when I want to get online and do things quickly.. Hope you are all well, I know I'm about 5 or more pages behind in reading


----------



## bear_mom

minnie2 said:


> Steph, Super cute outfit on Tessa and Megan!
> 
> Here is what I have been up to.
> Nik LOVES Carla's new top!  She is asking for another one!  It is realy cute with a belt around it with little leggings and boots or just jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the fabric is GORGEOUS Sisboom fabric!
> She got loads of complements on this one!  Carla has another hit on her hands



That fabric is cute. I'm going to attempt this pattern pretty soon, I hope mine turns out as good as yours!

Emily


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> I feel so bad, someone asked about one of the outfits Heather brought her trip and I made it and didn't answer. I meant to, and forgot...
> 
> This was one of the first things I made for Megan. I used this pattern. I used ribbons for the ties. When I got done, it was too short so I had to add another tier so it is very twirly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I were making this I would use Carla's Simply Sweet jumper, but I hadn't discovered her yet. She wore two years and then the pants were too short so I took some scraps and old jeans and modified the outfit.
> 
> Directions are on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when Megan outgrew it I sent it to Heather. Anyway, hope that helps!
> 
> Hey, I don't know if I told you, I got a job! Good for us, not good for sewing!



Congrats on the job!  And thanks for showing how our outfits can make like cats and have 9 lives!  It always makes me happy to know that what I make will be worn more than once!!  And it's especially cool to see another child just as beaming and happy as your little one was



minnie2 said:


> Steph, Super cute outfit on Tessa and Megan!
> 
> Here is what I have been up to.
> Nik LOVES Carla's new top!  She is asking for another one!  It is realy cute with a belt around it with little leggings and boots or just jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the fabric is GORGEOUS Sisboom fabric!
> She got loads of complements on this one!  Carla has another hit on her hands


Great job!!


NiniMorris said:


> Well, I have been trying to post pictures to the Big Give site for several hours...evidently it "ain't Happening"...  so I'll try here instead.  I guess I have become very computer challenged as I get older (please don't tell my IT friends about this!!!!)
> 
> MY Brianna and I made Big Sister/Little Sister dresses for Crystal Palace.  Originally they were supposed to be exactly as the ones my girls took to their visit to Winnie the Pooh, but WalMart stopped carrying some of the fabrics, so we cheated a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these will show up...I don't have a lot of confidence in that!
> 
> Nini


They're adorable!  And they showed up fine.  Remember, the problem isn't you, it's your computer


Qedrin said:


> You guys have inspired me to try something new. I am subscribing  I do not have a sewing machine yet, but I would love to be able to make clothes for my toddler boy. I saw on the photobucket account an adorable Chip & Dale bowling shirt/short combo - I would love to be able to achieve something like that one day.



Well get in there and get sewing!  You can totally do something like that- and sooner than someday.  I'd encourage you to start by going to www.youcanmakethis.com and getting Carla C's easy fit pants pattern.  You can use that to make the shorts- trust me, you'll be sewing away in no time!



mickimousemama said:


> Quick fly by post today!! My Bro and SIL and their kids are down in WDW right now and I want to send them a package, what all info do I need?  if I send it to their resort under their name will it be delivered to them?  or do I need to know their room number?
> 
> THANK YOU!!
> 
> I have been super swamped this week!  I just about have my Kai Lan Vida finished, just needs button holes and buttons attatched, and I think I'm going to make Easy Fit pants for under it.. or jeans I can't decide...
> And I have my Strawberry Shortcake Dress started, the red underdress is finished and the apron is cut out and ready to sew, just need to do her pantaloons!  Was hoping to get those finished yesterday but instead I got a call to do a portrait session with quite possibly one of the most beautiful babies I have ever seen   And I've been baking like mad for two days for my husband on his hunting trip that he will be away on all of next week.
> Today I get to finish my sewing then drive 3 1/2 hours up North to my cabin for two days, then back to Minneapolis on Friday to go see "Where the Wild Things Are" and hit up the MOA! My internet has been hit and miss for three days, which is very frusterating when I want to get online and do things quickly.. Hope you are all well, I know I'm about 5 or more pages behind in reading



Can't help with the delivery info, but love the outfits, especially Kai Lan- and that baby photo is just the most precious ever!!


----------



## Qedrin

:quote:Well get in there and get sewing!  You can totally do something like that- and sooner than someday.  I'd encourage you to start by going to www.youcanmakethis.com and getting Carla C's easy fit pants pattern.  You can use that to make the shorts- trust me, you'll be sewing away in no time!:quote:

Will do!!


----------



## snubie

Not the best pictures (Lauren does not like to model at all) but here is my version of Carla's newest pattern - the Emily tunic.


----------



## minnie2

bear_mom said:


> That fabric is cute. I'm going to attempt this pattern pretty soon, I hope mine turns out as good as yours!
> 
> Emily


You will LOVE it!  What I will say is go slow with the collar part.  Carla explains everything as usual step by step!  She included tips on doing it too.  I suggest reading those and using them before you do it.  It is tricky but once you have done it you will LOVE IT!  


snubie said:


> Not the best pictures (Lauren does not like to model at all) but here is my version of Carla's newest pattern - the Emily tunic.


Stacey FABULOUS!  Lauren is so adorable!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil, you must write back to me.  I need to send you fabric for the pirate fabric that you sent to me and saved our outfits for disney.

Also, If I owe anyone else fabric for saving me during my pirate panic please let me know.  Because of the accident, this is exactly the kind of stuff I forget and can't remember.

Thanks to all who got me fabric or even just took the time to look.  We got so many comments on our pirate shirts!  They were a huge hit.  I could not have made them without all the help I got here in getting enough fabric.

Thanks friends


----------



## luv2go2disney

OK Final Deposit paid today and 45 days to go....I have got to get busy!!!  So I have been busy sewing the past few days!  I can't believe how long these two outfits took me!  I will not be spending that much time on the next outfits!!!  I can't our my poor sons won't have anything to wear!!!   

An outfit for Hollywood Studios, my inspiration was a similar outfit a couple of months back.  A special thank you to LisaZoe for all the help with the Emma variation!  This was definitely not a CarlaC pattern...not hard but a little bit more complicated!  






The altered back...






And my first multi-layered applique!!!  I was super excited with how it turned out...Thanks to Heather for the great tutorial!






Here is my DDs Christmas dress.  We are undecided if we will go to the MVMCP but we will all have matching Mickey Santa Heads for great Christmas card photos!






Still thinking of attaching a little fur on the hat trim to make it stand out against the white on the bodice.  It was my DDs idea to put the green ric rac at the bottom & I really like it!





I have to add this...I am sure it has been said here before but I used a zipper foot to add the topstiching to this outfit & it was super easy & it turned out so even & nice!  Much nicer than when I try to wing it!






Back of outfit











Sorry for way too many pictures but I had to share these with somebody that will appreciate all the hardwork...unlike my DHH(Disney Hater Husband)  who says "thats nice"  HELLO?!?!?  "NICE" I just spend 2 whole days working on these!  That is all you have to say?!?!?  UGGGHHH Men!

OK back to see what I have missed that past few days!

Christi


----------



## Colleen27

rascooby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm sorry to just jump in with a question, but I figured that if anyone knows where I can find this, one of you will.  We're visiting WDW in Jan with our 3 girls 6, 2, and 1.  We went in December when my oldest was 1 and it was pretty cold.  I was thinking it would be nice to have a stroller blanket that would be more like a pouch for the little one's feet.  I was walking today and ran over the blanket twice!  Anyway, I'm thinking of something simple (I'm pretty new to sewing) made out of fleece, but sort of like this http://shop.babyworld.co.uk/DisplayDetail.aspx?prodid=1559.  I've tried to find a tutorial, but no luck.



Those are adorable!

I didn't do anything quite that nice, but I made a "boot" blanket for DD that just slips onto the stroller and hooks on to the frame behind the footrest and to the lap bar using velcro straps. I didn't use a pattern, just measured length & width, sewed the pouch as a basic pillowcase type bag, and folded the hem on the front side over to add stiffness/body and hide where the velcro attaches. I'm quite new to sewing too and didn't even have my machine unpacked when I made it, but it still only took me an hour or so to do. When DD1 wakes up from her nap, I'll get the stroller out and take some pictures to share. 

Now I'm inspired to use my extra fleece for a stroller pad like that one. Or to make another one in a different fabric just to do a Disney themed set! I needed the one we have to keep DD1 cozy at DD8's soccer games, so I just used the fleece I had on hand, which is very cute but not Disney cute.


----------



## revrob

Ok, it looks like photobucket is working now, so I'll post what I've been working on the last few days.

FIRST - this is from Carla C's new pattern - the Emily - LOVE it!





then, I made this skirt for a friends daughter - they leave for Disney next week





I also stitched some applique jeans for my DD to wear with her gymbo pumpkin shirt.  Somehow, I didn't get a pic of those and she's wearing them today, so I'll have to get a pic when she gets home from school.

I have so many things to get finished.  Just keep stitching, just keep stitching!


----------



## Shannalee724

luv2go2disney said:


> OK Final Deposit paid today and 45 days to go....I have got to get busy!!!  So I have been busy sewing the past few days!  I can't believe how long these two outfits took me!  I will not be spending that much time on the next outfits!!!  I can't our my poor sons won't have anything to wear!!!
> 
> 
> Here is my DDs Christmas dress.  We are undecided if we will go to the MVMCP but we will all have matching Mickey Santa Heads for great Christmas card photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christi



Yay to paying off Disney!!!!!

I really really really love this.  Can I CASE it for my daughter?  I doubt I can find all of the same fabrics, but would love to do something similar.


----------



## minnie2

luv2go2disney said:


> OK Final Deposit paid today and 45 days to go....I have got to get busy!!!  So I have been busy sewing the past few days!  I can't believe how long these two outfits took me!  I will not be spending that much time on the next outfits!!!  I can't our my poor sons won't have anything to wear!!!
> 
> An outfit for Hollywood Studios, my inspiration was a similar outfit a couple of months back.  A special thank you to LisaZoe for all the help with the Emma variation!  This was definitely not a CarlaC pattern...not hard but a little bit more complicated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The altered back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first multi-layered applique!!!  I was super excited with how it turned out...Thanks to Heather for the great tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DDs Christmas dress.  We are undecided if we will go to the MVMCP but we will all have matching Mickey Santa Heads for great Christmas card photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking of attaching a little fur on the hat trim to make it stand out against the white on the bodice.  It was my DDs idea to put the green ric rac at the bottom & I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add this...I am sure it has been said here before but I used a zipper foot to add the topstiching to this outfit & it was super easy & it turned out so even & nice!  Much nicer than when I try to wing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for way too many pictures but I had to share these with somebody that will appreciate all the hardwork...unlike my DHH(Disney Hater Husband)  who says "thats nice"  HELLO?!?!?  "NICE" I just spend 2 whole days working on these!  That is all you have to say?!?!?  UGGGHHH Men!
> 
> OK back to see what I have missed that past few days!
> 
> Christi


Great job!


Shannon AbbyGrace looks beautiful in her new tunic!


----------



## luv2go2disney

Shannalee724 said:


> Yay to paying off Disney!!!!!
> 
> I really really really love this.  Can I CASE it for my daughter?  I doubt I can find all of the same fabrics, but would love to do something similar.



Thanks for the compliments!  CASE me?  WOW!  I have never been cased before...go ahead & CASE away!  This was probably one of the most time consuming outfits I have ever made, lots of appliques!  

I see you will be at the world the same time we will be there.  Where are you staying?

Christi


----------



## Shannalee724

luv2go2disney said:


> Thanks for the compliments!  CASE me?  WOW!  I have never been cased before...go ahead & CASE away!  This was probably one of the most time consuming outfits I have ever made, lots of appliques!
> 
> I see you will be at the world the same time we will be there.  Where are you staying?
> 
> Christi



Thanks!!!!  I just noticed that, too!  We are staying at Ft. Wilderness in one fo the cabins. Where will you be?


----------



## snubie

luv2go2disney said:


>


These are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> Ok, it looks like photobucket is working now, so I'll post what I've been working on the last few days.
> 
> FIRST - this is from Carla C's new pattern - the Emily - LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then, I made this skirt for a friends daughter - they leave for Disney next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stitched some applique jeans for my DD to wear with her gymbo pumpkin shirt.  Somehow, I didn't get a pic of those and she's wearing them today, so I'll have to get a pic when she gets home from school.
> 
> I have so many things to get finished.  Just keep stitching, just keep stitching!




LOVE the skirt Shannon! Can you share what pattern you used? Or is it something you did yourself? This really looks like something Kaite would like!


----------



## maroo

Hi guys!

I am working on buying Big Give shirts for WISH Family Shirts...and I need some help with sizing...


For YOUTH SIZE shirts...
I was thinking:

5-6 is XS
7-8 is  S
9-10 is M
11-12 is L
12-14 is XL

???  Is that right??

Like if one of our families says their child wears a 5-6 shirt...is that XS??


----------



## luv2go2disney

maroo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am working on buying Big Give shirts for WISH Family Shirts...and I need some help with sizing...
> 
> 
> For YOUTH SIZE shirts...
> I was thinking:
> 
> 5-6 is XS
> 7-8 is  S
> 9-10 is M
> 11-12 is L
> 12-14 is XL
> 
> ???  Is that right??
> 
> Like if one of our families says their child wears a 5-6 shirt...is that XS??



Here is what I think the sizing is...

4-5 XS
6-8 S
10-12 M
14-16 L guessing here
18-20 XL  guessing here

These are what I had as sizes on some of the shirts that I had in my stash.  I don't have the bigger sizes so I am just guessing on those.

Christi


----------



## luv2go2disney

Shannalee724 said:


> Thanks!!!!  I just noticed that, too!  We are staying at Ft. Wilderness in one fo the cabins. Where will you be?



We thought about those too, but waited too long & they were booked.  So we are staying at POP.  We are having dinner @ WL on 11/29 will you be there then?



snubie said:


> These are BEAUTIFUL!



Thanks!


----------



## HLAuburn

luv2go2disney said:


> We thought about those too, but waited too long & they were booked.  So we are staying at POP.  We are having dinner @ WL on 11/29 will you be there then?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



We'll be there Nov 28-Dec 5!  I can't wait...but I need to get working on outfits, too!

I'm on the phone as I type making my final payment, and for some reason, all my personal info (address, email etc) on the reservation is wrong!  I'm on hold, but I'm a little nervous!    She said I might have to "rebook"!  What?!


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> LOVE the skirt Shannon! Can you share what pattern you used? Or is it something you did yourself? This really looks like something Kaite would like!



I sorta made it up from a combination of things - my friend had seen something similar in a catalog and requested it.  It's not exactly like the catalog, but is what she wanted.
For the waist, I used the tutorial from Steph's blog - she did this for elastic back pants - http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/06/
after making the elastic back yoke, I made connector strips (3 of them in the red/white polka dot, 1 in eyelet) that is the same width as the yoke.  The 3 polka dot connectors were 4" long and the white eyelet was about 6.5" long (so that it would show below).
The ruffle strips were the same height (4") and twice the width as the yoke and connector pieces.
Ruffle the ruffle pieces, sew to the above layer, top with a connector, pull the connector layer down & attach the next layer of ruffle & connector
Do that until you get to the bottom.
Is that as clear as mud?
It was fairly simple.  The ruffling was probably the most difficult part, and it wasn't hard, just a little time consuming.
Let me know if you have any questions, I'd be happy to help!


----------



## Shannalee724

luv2go2disney said:


> We thought about those too, but waited too long & they were booked.  So we are staying at POP.  We are having dinner @ WL on 11/29 will you be there then?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



We won't arrive until the 1st.


----------



## maroo

revrob said:


> I sorta made it up from a combination of things - my friend had seen something similar in a catalog and requested it.  It's not exactly like the catalog, but is what she wanted.
> For the waist, I used the tutorial from Steph's blog - she did this for elastic back pants - http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/06/
> after making the elastic back yoke, I made connector strips (3 of them in the red/white polka dot, 1 in eyelet) that is the same width as the yoke.  The 3 polka dot connectors were 4" long and the white eyelet was about 6.5" long (so that it would show below).
> The ruffle strips were the same height (4") and twice the width as the yoke and connector pieces.
> Ruffle the ruffle pieces, sew to the above layer, top with a connector, pull the connector layer down & attach the next layer of ruffle & connector
> Do that until you get to the bottom.
> Is that as clear as mud?
> It was fairly simple.  The ruffling was probably the most difficult part, and it wasn't hard, just a little time consuming.
> Let me know if you have any questions, I'd be happy to help!



I just want you guys to know...

I admire all of you greatly!!!!  

And you guys might as well be speaking FRENCH!  I have NO idea what any of the words above even mean!


----------



## luv2go2disney

HLAuburn said:


> We'll be there Nov 28-Dec 5!  I can't wait...but I need to get working on outfits, too!
> 
> I'm on the phone as I type making my final payment, and for some reason, all my personal info (address, email etc) on the reservation is wrong!  I'm on hold, but I'm a little nervous!    She said I might have to "rebook"!  What?!




WHAT?  I hope you got it worked out!!!!   I am sure you had free dining too?  Keep us posted.


HELP

So I go to use the button feature thing on my sewing machine (Brother CS6000i) I drop the feed dogs & they won't lift back up all the way!!!!  My DH will NOT let me get a new machine or serviced before we go...we just spent $2600 today paying off the trip!!!!  What do I do?  Is my machine broke?  I am SOOO mad right now!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

luv2go2disney said:


> The altered back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first multi-layered applique!!!  I was super excited with how it turned out...Thanks to Heather for the great tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DDs Christmas dress.  We are undecided if we will go to the MVMCP but we will all have matching Mickey Santa Heads for great Christmas card photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add this...I am sure it has been said here before but I used a zipper foot to add the topstiching to this outfit & it was super easy & it turned out so even & nice!  Much nicer than when I try to wing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK back to see what I have missed that past few days!
> 
> Christi



These are phenominally cute!  Great job on the Sorcerer Mickey head applique!!  And all those appliques on the Christmas dress I'm assuming you did by hand...that's a lot of work!!  Great job!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

revrob said:


> Ok, it looks like photobucket is working now, so I'll post what I've been working on the last few days.
> 
> FIRST - this is from Carla C's new pattern - the Emily - LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then, I made this skirt for a friends daughter - they leave for Disney next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stitched some applique jeans for my DD to wear with her gymbo pumpkin shirt.  Somehow, I didn't get a pic of those and she's wearing them today, so I'll have to get a pic when she gets home from school.
> 
> I have so many things to get finished.  Just keep stitching, just keep stitching!



Ooh, I like the new Emily pattern.  Very sweet!  And the skirt looks like a blast!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

> So I go to use the button feature thing on my sewing machine (Brother CS6000i) I drop the feed dogs & they won't lift back up all the way!!!! My DH will NOT let me get a new machine or serviced before we go...we just spent $2600 today paying off the trip!!!! What do I do? Is my machine broke? I am SOOO mad right now!



I had this very same problem, took the machine in for service to learn it wasn't broken at all, I just didn't know my machine very well yet...

Here was my case...I have the Brother Duetta 4500D.  I was flipping from embroidery function to sewing and I couldn't for the life of me to get the feed dogs to come back up.  Long story short, you have to either manually turn the sewing knob a few times or sew a few stitches and they come back up on their own.  

This was the case for me anyhow, I hope that's all it is for you too.  GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

*CALLING ALL MOMS AND GRANDMAS WITH BOYS!!*

I'm about to start making things for my little guys for our up coming trip.  I could use some inspiration if anyone has some fun boy outfit ideas.  The little girl outfits I'm seeing are simply addorable, but my hubby won't let me put dresses on our boys


----------



## Granna4679

luv2go2disney said:


> OK Final Deposit paid today and 45 days to go....I have got to get busy!!!  So I have been busy sewing the past few days!  I can't believe how long these two outfits took me!  I will not be spending that much time on the next outfits!!!  I can't our my poor sons won't have anything to wear!!!
> 
> An outfit for Hollywood Studios, my inspiration was a similar outfit a couple of months back.  A special thank you to LisaZoe for all the help with the Emma variation!  This was definitely not a CarlaC pattern...not hard but a little bit more complicated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The altered back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first multi-layered applique!!!  I was super excited with how it turned out...Thanks to Heather for the great tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DDs Christmas dress.  We are undecided if we will go to the MVMCP but we will all have matching Mickey Santa Heads for great Christmas card photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking of attaching a little fur on the hat trim to make it stand out against the white on the bodice.  It was my DDs idea to put the green ric rac at the bottom & I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add this...I am sure it has been said here before but I used a zipper foot to add the topstiching to this outfit & it was super easy & it turned out so even & nice!  Much nicer than when I try to wing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for way too many pictures but I had to share these with somebody that will appreciate all the hardwork...unlike my DHH(Disney Hater Husband)  who says "thats nice"  HELLO?!?!?  "NICE" I just spend 2 whole days working on these!  That is all you have to say?!?!?  UGGGHHH Men!
> 
> OK back to see what I have missed that past few days!
> 
> Christi



I love these!!  They are precious.  You did a fabulous job.  And I know about those DHH's.  I have one too.  I just finished 25 outfits for my 2 granddaughters (age 4 & 2)and all he said was "are you finished sewing for awhile?"  (side note:  even though he didn't make over them when I was sewing, he was all smiles when they modeled them all for him).  We leave in 9.1/2 days and I am so anxious to get pictures of them in all of them.  Again...you did a fabulous job and your DD will look sooo cute in them.


----------



## luv2go2disney

Diz-Mommy said:


> I had this very same problem, took the machine in for service to learn it wasn't broken at all, I just didn't know my machine very well yet...
> 
> Here was my case...I have the Brother Duetta 4500D.  I was flipping from embroidery function to sewing and I couldn't for the life of me to get the feed dogs to come back up.  Long story short, you have to either manually turn the sewing knob a few times or sew a few stitches and they come back up on their own.
> 
> This was the case for me anyhow, I hope that's all it is for you too.  GOOD LUCK!!



THANK YOU  Apparently I don't know my machine very well either!  I walked away from it after cursing at it & making a call to the repair shop just to see how much it would be.  Told me it would only be $25, figured my husband would just have to suck it up, I have MUCH more than that sitting in there in fabric!  So I got the case out getting ready to go drop it off when the kids get off the bus (BTW they said they could have had it back to me by tomorrow!) and I turned it a few times & it started working again!  WOOHOOO!



Diz-Mommy said:


> *CALLING ALL MOMS AND GRANDMAS WITH BOYS!!*
> 
> I'm about to start making things for my little guys for our up coming trip.  I could use some inspiration if anyone has some fun boy outfit ideas.  The little girl outfits I'm seeing are simply addorable, but my hubby won't let me put dresses on our boys




I agree my poor boys are just gonna have plan old mickey head shirts again.  They both keep asking when I am going to make them something...hmmm when I get inspired!!!!!


----------



## HLAuburn

luv2go2disney said:


> WHAT?  I hope you got it worked out!!!!   I am sure you had free dining too?  Keep us posted.



So I was on hold with the CM who told me we might have to "rebook", which made me particularly nervous because we had free dining and I know the resort is sold out that week, plus we had all our ADRs already.  Then I was on hold so long, I had to go pick up DD from school, so I had to hang up! Needless to say, it was a long drive home!

When I called back, the "new" CM pulled up the right address and acted like she had no idea what I was talking about!  Oh well, who knows...just glad its resolved and I'm PAID IN FULL!  

By the way, LOVE the outfits.  The Xmas one is adorable...is she going to wear that to MVMCP?  Great job!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

> THANK YOU Apparently I don't know my machine very well either! I walked away from it after cursing at it & making a call to the repair shop just to see how much it would be. Told me it would only be $25, figured my husband would just have to suck it up, I have MUCH more than that sitting in there in fabric! So I got the case out getting ready to go drop it off when the kids get off the bus (BTW they said they could have had it back to me by tomorrow!) and I turned it a few times & it started working again! WOOHOOO!




That rocks!!  I hate having my machine in the shop.  I'm not sure if your Brother will do the same, but I have also found that I don't manually raise or low feed dogs anymore.  I turn the machine off and take the embroidery unit off when I want to flip to having a sewing machine.  Then when I turn it back on, it automatically raises the feed dogs since the embroidery unit isn't there, it knows it is suppose to be a sewing machine....I guess.  Then I turn the machine off again to replace the embroidery unit when I need it again.  This way the machine is doing the feed dogs instead of me manually switching them.  The owner of the machine shop says you should always turn the power off when removing or replacing the embroidery unit to prevent damage to the electrical.  

It's funny the longer you have a machine the more you learn about it.  A lot of trial and error, but I could do without so much error


----------



## Qedrin

Diz-Mommy said:


> *CALLING ALL MOMS AND GRANDMAS WITH BOYS!!*
> 
> I'm about to start making things for my little guys for our up coming trip.  I could use some inspiration if anyone has some fun boy outfit ideas.  The little girl outfits I'm seeing are simply addorable, but my hubby won't let me put dresses on our boys



Me too! Me too! I have a 18 month old son and you guys have already inspired me to start sewing - now I need some inspiration for some boy things


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Diz-Mommy said:


> I had this very same problem, took the machine in for service to learn it wasn't broken at all, I just didn't know my machine very well yet...
> 
> Here was my case...I have the Brother Duetta 4500D.  I was flipping from embroidery function to sewing and I couldn't for the life of me to get the feed dogs to come back up.  Long story short, you have to either manually turn the sewing knob a few times or sew a few stitches and they come back up on their own.
> 
> This was the case for me anyhow, I hope that's all it is for you too.  GOOD LUCK!!





luv2go2disney said:


> So I go to use the button feature thing on my sewing machine (Brother CS6000i) I drop the feed dogs & they won't lift back up all the way!!!!  My DH will NOT let me get a new machine or serviced before we go...we just spent $2600 today paying off the trip!!!!  What do I do?  Is my machine broke?  I am SOOO mad right now!



This must be a very common problem because when I bought my 4500D, the lady at the sewing shop told me that do not be alarm if the feed dogs won't come back up all the way after I switch them..she told me to either just start sewing, or to turn the knob.


----------



## luv2go2disney

Granna4679 said:


> I love these!!  They are precious.  You did a fabulous job.  And I know about those DHH's.  I have one too.  I just finished 25 outfits for my 2 granddaughters (age 4 & 2)and all he said was "are you finished sewing for awhile?"  (side note:  even though he didn't make over them when I was sewing, he was all smiles when they modeled them all for him).  We leave in 9.1/2 days and I am so anxious to get pictures of them in all of them.  Again...you did a fabulous job and your DD will look sooo cute in them.



Thanks.  I hope that we will see some pictures from the world with all of your hard work!!!



HLAuburn said:


> So I was on hold with the CM who told me we might have to "rebook", which made me particularly nervous because we had free dining and I know the resort is sold out that week, plus we had all our ADRs already.  Then I was on hold so long, I had to go pick up DD from school, so I had to hang up! Needless to say, it was a long drive home!
> 
> When I called back, the "new" CM pulled up the right address and acted like she had no idea what I was talking about!  Oh well, who knows...just glad its resolved and I'm PAID IN FULL!
> 
> By the way, LOVE the outfits.  The Xmas one is adorable...is she going to wear that to MVMCP?  Great job!




Oh good I am so glad that you got it all worked out.  Don't you love how one CM can tell you one thing & another CM has no idea what they were talking about.  Makes no sense!  We were going to try to switch resorts when the 4/3 deal came out.  We could have stayed at Yachtsman for $200 more than POP but the kids weren't at all interested!  Oh well I really wanted POLY but of course no availability!  I am worried it is going to be really busy that week.  The free dining + Xmas decorations + low crowds were why we booked.  But all the resorts are booked solid & I am afraid we may not get the low crowds!!!  

We haven't decided on MVMCP yet.  Can't talk my DH into $250 more!  But we will at least get some good Xmas card pics in it!  Are you going to MVMCP?

Christi


----------



## revrob

maroo said:


> I just want you guys to know...
> 
> I admire all of you greatly!!!!
> 
> And you guys might as well be speaking FRENCH!  I have NO idea what any of the words above even mean!



I'm so sorry!  I was afraid that would be muddy - I know in my mind what I did, and I can see it, but I have a particularly difficult time explaining how to sew things.  I think it may be a downfall of being "self" taught?


----------



## tricia

Diz-Mommy said:


> *CALLING ALL MOMS AND GRANDMAS WITH BOYS!!*
> 
> I'm about to start making things for my little guys for our up coming trip.  I could use some inspiration if anyone has some fun boy outfit ideas.  The little girl outfits I'm seeing are simply addorable, but my hubby won't let me put dresses on our boys



Have you checked out the photobucket account?  There is a category dedicated to boys.  Basically though there is the bowling shirt, easy fits, appliqued t-shirts, bucket hats that lots of us make for our boys.


----------



## luvinyou

maroo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am working on buying Big Give shirts for WISH Family Shirts...and I need some help with sizing...
> 
> 
> For YOUTH SIZE shirts...
> I was thinking:
> 
> 5-6 is XS
> 7-8 is  S
> 9-10 is M
> 11-12 is L
> 12-14 is XL
> 
> ???  Is that right??
> 
> Like if one of our families says their child wears a 5-6 shirt...is that XS??



If it's similair to Gap sizing it would be
4-5 = XS
6-7 = S
8 = M
10 = L
12 = XL
14-16 = XXL


----------



## Diz-Mommy

> Have you checked out the photobucket account? There is a category dedicated to boys. Basically though there is the bowling shirt, easy fits, appliqued t-shirts, bucket hats that lots of us make for our boys.



Neato!!  I went to the first page of the thread and lo and behold there's the link!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> Neato!!  I went to the first page of the thread and lo and behold there's the link!



As the mom of a boy and then the DH who refuses to wear anything to loud I suggest many versions of the bowling shirt.  I made pirate shirts for DH and DS and then a dress for me.  I did a few iron on designs and DH loves his Mickey star wars one.  I posted my pictures on facebook but not here from our last trip with a lot of matching outfits.  It is hard to get super creative but LisaZoe does a lot of things, so does Jessica and Revob.

Good luck, I feel your pain.


----------



## kidneygirl

luv2go2disney said:


> I am worried it is going to be really busy that week.  The free dining + Xmas decorations + low crowds were why we booked.  But all the resorts are booked solid & I am afraid we may not get the low crowds!!!




We booked for December thinking it was going to be low crowds as well.  We are going the week after you (12/5-12/12) and I'm so worried about the crowds now!


----------



## bear_mom

luv2go2disney said:


> OK Final Deposit paid today and 45 days to go....I have got to get busy!!!  So I have been busy sewing the past few days!  I can't believe how long these two outfits took me!  I will not be spending that much time on the next outfits!!!  I can't our my poor sons won't have anything to wear!!!
> 
> An outfit for Hollywood Studios, my inspiration was a similar outfit a couple of months back.  A special thank you to LisaZoe for all the help with the Emma variation!  This was definitely not a CarlaC pattern...not hard but a little bit more complicated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first multi-layered applique!!!  I was super excited with how it turned out...Thanks to Heather for the great tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DDs Christmas dress.  We are undecided if we will go to the MVMCP but we will all have matching Mickey Santa Heads for great Christmas card photos!
> 
> Sorry for way too many pictures but I had to share these with somebody that will appreciate all the hardwork...unlike my DHH(Disney Hater Husband)  who says "thats nice"  HELLO?!?!?  "NICE" I just spend 2 whole days working on these!  That is all you have to say?!?!?  UGGGHHH Men!
> 
> OK back to see what I have missed that past few days!
> 
> Christi



Very, very cute!!


----------



## froggy33

luv2go2disney said:


> WHAT?  I hope you got it worked out!!!!   I am sure you had free dining too?  Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> HELP
> 
> So I go to use the button feature thing on my sewing machine (Brother CS6000i) I drop the feed dogs & they won't lift back up all the way!!!!  My DH will NOT let me get a new machine or serviced before we go...we just spent $2600 today paying off the trip!!!!  What do I do?  Is my machine broke?  I am SOOO mad right now!



I have this same machine and this same problem!!  This happened to me right after I got it.  I had to open up all that I could - took off the metal plate, and then I used the little screwdriver to push up the plastic piece that moves the feed dogs back up.  I have never again used the button hole device.  I have to make button holes by hand.  I hope you can get it to work!  I know I didn't explain it well.  If you need more help I can tell you better once I get home to see my machine.

Good luck!!

Jess


----------



## froggy33

EnchantedPrincess said:


> This must be a very common problem because when I bought my 4500D, the lady at the sewing shop told me that do not be alarm if the feed dogs won't come back up all the way after I switch them..she told me to either just start sewing, or to turn the knob.



Okay, I should have read before quoting.  I wonder if mine is the same way.  I am almost afraid to try though.....but then I could use my buttonhole maker!!!  Wish me luck!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

snubie said:


> Not the best pictures (Lauren does not like to model at all) but here is my version of Carla's newest pattern - the Emily tunic.


Super cute!



luv2go2disney said:


> OK Final Deposit paid today and 45 days to go....I have got to get busy!!!  So I have been busy sewing the past few days!  I can't believe how long these two outfits took me!  I will not be spending that much time on the next outfits!!!  I can't our my poor sons won't have anything to wear!!!
> 
> An outfit for Hollywood Studios, my inspiration was a similar outfit a couple of months back.  A special thank you to LisaZoe for all the help with the Emma variation!  This was definitely not a CarlaC pattern...not hard but a little bit more complicated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The altered back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first multi-layered applique!!!  I was super excited with how it turned out...Thanks to Heather for the great tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DDs Christmas dress.  We are undecided if we will go to the MVMCP but we will all have matching Mickey Santa Heads for great Christmas card photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking of attaching a little fur on the hat trim to make it stand out against the white on the bodice.  It was my DDs idea to put the green ric rac at the bottom & I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add this...I am sure it has been said here before but I used a zipper foot to add the topstiching to this outfit & it was super easy & it turned out so even & nice!  Much nicer than when I try to wing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for way too many pictures but I had to share these with somebody that will appreciate all the hardwork...unlike my DHH(Disney Hater Husband)  who says "thats nice"  HELLO?!?!?  "NICE" I just spend 2 whole days working on these!  That is all you have to say?!?!?  UGGGHHH Men!
> 
> OK back to see what I have missed that past few days!
> 
> Christi


Wow!  These are awesome! Great job!


revrob said:


> Ok, it looks like photobucket is working now, so I'll post what I've been working on the last few days.
> 
> FIRST - this is from Carla C's new pattern - the Emily - LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then, I made this skirt for a friends daughter - they leave for Disney next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stitched some applique jeans for my DD to wear with her gymbo pumpkin shirt.  Somehow, I didn't get a pic of those and she's wearing them today, so I'll have to get a pic when she gets home from school.
> 
> I have so many things to get finished.  Just keep stitching, just keep stitching!


Love em!  Can't wait to see the jeans, too!


----------



## HLAuburn

luv2go2disney said:


> Thanks.  I hope that we will see some pictures from the world with all of your hard work!!!
> 
> 
> Oh good I am so glad that you got it all worked out.  Don't you love how one CM can tell you one thing & another CM has no idea what they were talking about.  Makes no sense!  We were going to try to switch resorts when the 4/3 deal came out.  We could have stayed at Yachtsman for $200 more than POP but the kids weren't at all interested!  Oh well I really wanted POLY but of course no availability!  I am worried it is going to be really busy that week.  The free dining + Xmas decorations + low crowds were why we booked.  But all the resorts are booked solid & I am afraid we may not get the low crowds!!!
> 
> We haven't decided on MVMCP yet.  Can't talk my DH into $250 more!  But we will at least get some good Xmas card pics in it!  Are you going to MVMCP?
> 
> Christi



I know what you mean!  I've gotten used to getting different info from different CMs. When the first CM acted all confused and weird about the reservation, I thought about hanging up and calling back - b/c it all sounded a little strange - and I probably should have!  

We're not going to do the Xmas party.  My youngest will be 11 months, and I just don't see us staying out until 11 or 12 at night.  I can't really justify the extra $ for just a few hours.  I've heard great things about it, and I'm sure its fun...we'll probably just wait a few years to go until the kids are a little older.


----------



## ireland_nicole

So I finally got the computer that will read my CF card, and have a couple of pics of what I've been doing this week.

First off, the wedding "cake" we did last weekend- the bride is very modern, and wanted cake bites instead of a traditional wedding cake, so here's what we came up with  (there were 4 different kinds, Amaretto, Chocolate orange, Mojito, and Coco-Loco (coconut cake w/ chocolate buttercream).
The presentation:




The close-up:





And here are the kiddos in their halloween outfits at the pumpkin patch: I made Caitie really cute appliqued jeans but it was way too muddy to wear them:









I know the shirt under Caitie's outfit doesn't look great now, but it was actually very cute on the day, I promise LOL.  Many, many thanks to Heathersue for the best darn applique patterns this side of the Mississippi!

I made Caitie the new Janey dress from YCMT today; boy is it short!!  I'm going to try it on her when she gets home from school.


----------



## ncmomof2

luv2go2disney said:


>



Very cute!  I love the christmas dress


----------



## Qedrin

ireland_nicole said:


> So I finally got the computer that will read my CF card, and have a couple of pics of what I've been doing this week.
> 
> First off, the wedding "cake" we did last weekend- the bride is very modern, and wanted cake bites instead of a traditional wedding cake, so here's what we came up with  (there were 4 different kinds, Amaretto, Chocolate orange, Mojito, and Coco-Loco (coconut cake w/ chocolate buttercream).
> The presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the kiddos in their halloween outfits at the pumpkin patch: I made Caitie really cute appliqued jeans but it was way too muddy to wear them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the shirt under Caitie's outfit doesn't look great now, but it was actually very cute on the day, I promise LOL.  Many, many thanks to Heathersue for the best darn applique patterns this side of the Mississippi!
> 
> I made Caitie the new Janey dress from YCMT today; boy is it short!!  I'm going to try it on her when she gets home from school.



Very, Very nice!! Where can I get my hands on some of those wonderful Heathersue applique patterns? I promise I read the first post - Did I miss it?


----------



## revrob

here are the jeans that I promised to post earlier


----------



## ireland_nicole

Qedrin said:


> Very, Very nice!! Where can I get my hands on some of those wonderful Heathersue applique patterns? I promise I read the first post - Did I miss it?



you can look on etsy, type her name under sellers; but they're only for embroidery machines.



revrob said:


> here are the jeans that I promised to post earlier



Those are cute!


----------



## rascooby

Colleen27 said:


> Those are adorable!
> 
> I didn't do anything quite that nice, but I made a "boot" blanket for DD that just slips onto the stroller and hooks on to the frame behind the footrest and to the lap bar using velcro straps. I didn't use a pattern, just measured length & width, sewed the pouch as a basic pillowcase type bag, and folded the hem on the front side over to add stiffness/body and hide where the velcro attaches. I'm quite new to sewing too and didn't even have my machine unpacked when I made it, but it still only took me an hour or so to do. When DD1 wakes up from her nap, I'll get the stroller out and take some pictures to share.
> 
> Now I'm inspired to use my extra fleece for a stroller pad like that one. Or to make another one in a different fabric just to do a Disney themed set! I needed the one we have to keep DD1 cozy at DD8's soccer games, so I just used the fleece I had on hand, which is very cute but not Disney cute.



I'd love to see it.  I'm definitely not up for something elaborate at this point.  I'd worry that it might get stolen anyway.  At least with my crooked sewing that's not a probability.


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK, DD got home and agreed to quickly pose, so here's the Janey dress: the back is actually really cute, it's little pearl buttons, she loves it.






The bodice actually fits well, I was afraid it would gap, but it's perfect.  she's just posing really funny.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> So I finally got the computer that will read my CF card, and have a couple of pics of what I've been doing this week.
> 
> First off, the wedding "cake" we did last weekend- the bride is very modern, and wanted cake bites instead of a traditional wedding cake, so here's what we came up with  (there were 4 different kinds, Amaretto, Chocolate orange, Mojito, and Coco-Loco (coconut cake w/ chocolate buttercream).
> The presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the kiddos in their halloween outfits at the pumpkin patch: I made Caitie really cute appliqued jeans but it was way too muddy to wear them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the shirt under Caitie's outfit doesn't look great now, but it was actually very cute on the day, I promise LOL.  Many, many thanks to Heathersue for the best darn applique patterns this side of the Mississippi!
> 
> I made Caitie the new Janey dress from YCMT today; boy is it short!!  I'm going to try it on her when she gets home from school.



Yum...that looks beautiful and delicious!!  The outfits are very cute too.  I made my granddaughters custom jeans with ruffles for the pumpkin patch last Saturday and they got soooo muddy, but had a blast and we still got cute pictures.  I will post later.


----------



## Granna4679

I made these outfits for my granddaughters to wear to the pumpkin patch this past weekend.  They are not Disney but I thought I would share....


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> I made these outfits for my granddaughters to wear to the pumpkin patch this past weekend.  They are not Disney but I thought I would share....


Oh my goodness, those are precious!  They're so blessed to have you to make such adorable outfits for them!  I really love the jeans


----------



## Qedrin

Granna4679 said:


> I made these outfits for my granddaughters to wear to the pumpkin patch this past weekend.  They are not Disney but I thought I would share....



So, So cute!!



ireland_nicole said:


> you can look on etsy, type her name under sellers; but they're only for embroidery machine.



Thanks I found her, but I do not have an embroidery machine ..... YET!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Qedrin said:


> Thanks I found her, but I do not have an embroidery machine ..... YET!



Christmas is coming, maybe Santa will leave one under the tree


----------



## birdie757

> So I go to use the button feature thing on my sewing machine (Brother CS6000i) I drop the feed dogs & they won't lift back up all the way!!!!  My DH will NOT let me get a new machine or serviced before we go...we just spent $2600 today paying off the trip!!!!  What do I do?  Is my machine broke?  I am SOOO mad right now!



I have the same machine and thought the same thing when I used the button feature the first time.  I just really had to force the button over...I think dh helped me.  After that first time though it was just fine...maybe they are just stiff the first time or something


----------



## VBAndrea

All the Emily's look awesome ladies!!!



luv2go2disney said:


> OK Final Deposit paid today and 45 days to go....I have got to get busy!!!  So I have been busy sewing the past few days!  I can't believe how long these two outfits took me!  I will not be spending that much time on the next outfits!!!  I can't our my poor sons won't have anything to wear!!!
> 
> An outfit for Hollywood Studios, my inspiration was a similar outfit a couple of months back.  A special thank you to LisaZoe for all the help with the Emma variation!  This was definitely not a CarlaC pattern...not hard but a little bit more complicated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The altered back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first multi-layered applique!!!  I was super excited with how it turned out...Thanks to Heather for the great tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DDs Christmas dress.  We are undecided if we will go to the MVMCP but we will all have matching Mickey Santa Heads for great Christmas card photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking of attaching a little fur on the hat trim to make it stand out against the white on the bodice.  It was my DDs idea to put the green ric rac at the bottom & I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add this...I am sure it has been said here before but I used a zipper foot to add the topstiching to this outfit & it was super easy & it turned out so even & nice!  Much nicer than when I try to wing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for way too many pictures but I had to share these with somebody that will appreciate all the hardwork...unlike my DHH(Disney Hater Husband)  who says "thats nice"  HELLO?!?!?  "NICE" I just spend 2 whole days working on these!  That is all you have to say?!?!?  UGGGHHH Men!
> 
> OK back to see what I have missed that past few days!
> 
> Christi


Great outfits!  I especially love the Christmas outfit  May I case parts of it?  I won't copy it exactly, but I'd love to use some of the ideas.




maroo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am working on buying Big Give shirts for WISH Family Shirts...and I need some help with sizing...
> 
> 
> For YOUTH SIZE shirts...
> I was thinking:
> 
> 5-6 is XS
> 7-8 is  S
> 9-10 is M
> 11-12 is L
> 12-14 is XL
> 
> ???  Is that right??
> 
> Like if one of our families says their child wears a 5-6 shirt...is that XS??



For my ds I have found most XS are 4/5, Small 6/7 and Medium 8/10.  I can't go beyond that as he currently is only in mediums.



Diz-Mommy said:


> *CALLING ALL MOMS AND GRANDMAS WITH BOYS!!*
> 
> I'm about to start making things for my little guys for our up coming trip.  I could use some inspiration if anyone has some fun boy outfit ideas.  The little girl outfits I'm seeing are simply addorable, but my hubby won't let me put dresses on our boys


I thus far have three bowling shirts made for my ds.  I LOVE the pattern and with doing three in a row it became really easy.  On one I pieced several fabrics together and did an applique on the back and on the other two I just have print fabric.  I will try to post pics soon (that means maybe tomorrow).  I'll likely also do a couple of appliqued t's.



kidneygirl said:


> We booked for December thinking it was going to be low crowds as well.  We are going the week after you (12/5-12/12) and I'm so worried about the crowds now!


  I'm there the same time as you and I likewise am getting very worried about crowds.  I was really peeved that they extended free dining (we don't qualify due to a discounted room).



ireland_nicole said:


> So I finally got the computer that will read my CF card, and have a couple of pics of what I've been doing this week.
> 
> First off, the wedding "cake" we did last weekend- the bride is very modern, and wanted cake bites instead of a traditional wedding cake, so here's what we came up with  (there were 4 different kinds, Amaretto, Chocolate orange, Mojito, and Coco-Loco (coconut cake w/ chocolate buttercream).
> The presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the kiddos in their halloween outfits at the pumpkin patch: I made Caitie really cute appliqued jeans but it was way too muddy to wear them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the shirt under Caitie's outfit doesn't look great now, but it was actually very cute on the day, I promise LOL.  Many, many thanks to Heathersue for the best darn applique patterns this side of the Mississippi!
> 
> I made Caitie the new Janey dress from YCMT today; boy is it short!!  I'm going to try it on her when she gets home from school.



You are making my mouth water!  We didn't do a traditional wedding cake at our wedding either.

And adorable Halloween outfits.



revrob said:


> here are the jeans that I promised to post earlier


Adorable!



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, DD got home and agreed to quickly pose, so here's the Janey dress: the back is actually really cute, it's little pearl buttons, she loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice actually fits well, I was afraid it would gap, but it's perfect.  she's just posing really funny.



That's really cute, but I do agree that it's on the short side.  I like short skirts on girls but I tend to favor long dresses.


----------



## VBAndrea

Granna4679 said:


> I made these outfits for my granddaughters to wear to the pumpkin patch this past weekend.  They are not Disney but I thought I would share....



I lost you in my multiquote but those outfits were worth going back to in order to quote -- I adore them.  And I really love the photos ~ what a great group of granddaughters!


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh my goodness, those are precious!  They're so blessed to have you to make such adorable outfits for them!  I really love the jeans





Qedrin said:


> So, So cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I found her, but I do not have an embroidery machine ..... YET!





VBAndrea said:


> I lost you in my multiquote but those outfits were worth going back to in order to quote -- I adore them.  And I really love the photos ~ what a great group of granddaughters!



Thank you for all of the sweet comments.  I love sewing for them (the oldest and youngest are my grandaughters...the other little angel is a friend but we will claim her too...she is a doll).  I have finally finished all of their Disney outfits.  I can't wait to take pictures of them @ Disney and post them.


----------



## Stephres

Megan wore her Hello Kitty jumper to school Monday and one of the teachers asked if I had any left over fabric because her toddler loooooves Hello Kitty. I didn't, but I had some other Hello Kitty Halloween fabric. Little kids are so much easier than bigger ones to sew for. I finished this a-line this afternoon. They are going to Disney this weekend so I did Hello Kitty on one side and Disney on the other. I didn't have any buttons so I used ribbon. I hope she is better at ribbons than I am, they look a little wonky to me. I hope she likes it!











My favorite part is the pom pom trim that Megan insisted I put on. I think it really makes it fancy!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

luv2go2disney said:


> Back of outfit


This is SO cute!  I really love it!  Great job!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I need to make my DD a bonnet to go with her Little Bo Peep costume, but I have no idea how!!!  Can someone please help me or point in the right direction towards some help?    Thanks!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Has anyone made the Miss Iris skirt - a balloon-ish skirt from ycmt.com? I have a few questions about the directions and how to cut the pattern.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Granna4679

Stephres said:


> Megan wore her Hello Kitty jumper to school Monday and one of the teachers asked if I had any left over fabric because her toddler loooooves Hello Kitty. I didn't, but I had some other Hello Kitty Halloween fabric. Little kids are so much easier than bigger ones to sew for. I finished this a-line this afternoon. They are going to Disney this weekend so I did Hello Kitty on one side and Disney on the other. I didn't have any buttons so I used ribbon. I hope she is better at ribbons than I am, they look a little wonky to me. I hope she likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite part is the pom pom trim that Megan insisted I put on. I think it really makes it fancy!



Super cute!  I love the double sided idea.  I am going to have to try that!!


----------



## luv2go2disney

Granna4679 said:


>



Very cute, I love the pictures!!!  Great fabric combo for the pumpkin patch.  I love when my kids were blue to the pumpkin patch, I think it really pops against the orange pumpkins!



Stephres said:


> My favorite part is the pom pom trim that Megan insisted I put on. I think it really makes it fancy!




This looks great!  I love that you just whipped this up this afternoon.  Megan has a good eye, I love the pom pom trim!


Andrea I lost your quote.  Go ahead a CASE away!  I love that I actually made something worth CASEing!  WOOHOO!


----------



## billwendy

Diz-Mommy said:


> *CALLING ALL MOMS AND GRANDMAS WITH BOYS!!*
> 
> I'm about to start making things for my little guys for our up coming trip.  I could use some inspiration if anyone has some fun boy outfit ideas.  The little girl outfits I'm seeing are simply addorable, but my hubby won't let me put dresses on our boys



For my nephew, I love making him pants/shorts and then a tshirt to match - sometimes iron ons, sometimes a sewn on mickey  head...ive also done something like this with jeans which he LOVES !!

























LOVE LOVE LOVE the mickey holiday dress!! ADORABLE!!

Steph - so nice of you to make that for the teacher - its adorable too!!

I had to show you guys this picture - I laughed and laughed!!

Swine Flu reaches paranoia!!


----------



## Qedrin

ireland_nicole said:


> Christmas is coming, maybe Santa will leave one under the tree



One can certainly dream! I actually have my eye on the limited edition project runway Brother sewing/embroidery machine combo it's $499 which is a great deal. But, I am going to see how far I get on a basic machine to make sure I can actually sew 

My Mom was an amazing seamstress, but her eye sight has faded and she can't do it as much any more. I am hoping some of her talent rubbed off on me.


----------



## rie'smom

Qedrin said:


> One can certainly dream! I actually have my eye on the limited edition project runway Brother sewing/embroidery machine combo it's $499 which is a great deal. But, I am going to see how far I get on a basic machine to make sure I can actually sew
> 
> My Mom was an amazing seamstress, but her eye sight has faded and she can't do it as much any more. I am hoping some of her talent rubbed off on me.



QVC has this Brother combo on 3 easy payments:

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...desc.Brother-SE-350-Embroidery-Sewing-Machine

HSN has this Brother combo that has a USB port which is great for uploading designs to the machine. It's $100 more but to me worth it for the USB capability. It offers 4 payments is almost equal to QVC's 3 payments.

http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...m=CT|ct0052|43&prev=hp!sf!43&ccm=CT|ct0052|43


----------



## twob4him

Love everyones creations posted today!

 Here are mine! Carla made this one!!!! And my DD just loves it!!!!












The mom's version is just around the corner so get ready!!!!


----------



## Qedrin

rie'smom said:


> QVC has this Brother combo on 3 easy payments:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...desc.Brother-SE-350-Embroidery-Sewing-Machine
> 
> HSN has this Brother combo that has a USB port which is great for uploading designs to the machine. It's $100 more but to me worth it for the USB capability. It offers 4 payments is almost equal to QVC's 3 payments.
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...m=CT|ct0052|43&prev=hp!sf!43&ccm=CT|ct0052|43



Thank You!! Thank You!!!


----------



## angel23321

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I need to make my DD a bonnet to go with her Little Bo Peep costume, but I have no idea how!!!  Can someone please help me or point in the right direction towards some help?    Thanks!



Emma was little bo peep last year...although I didn't make the costume..I just made 14 nightcaps (or bonnets) that are exactly like her bonnet that came with the costume.  Basically it's two circles sewn together with a pocket for ribbon or string about an inche from the edge. Pull it tight and you have a bonnet.  I did 11 inch from mid point out to edge for adult caps.


----------



## sweetstitches

TinkerbelleMom said:


> LOL...funny you should say that...a few years ago she needed a formal for a cotillion ball, but couldn't find anything she liked at the mall.  I offered to sew for her, and she agreed.  We went to the "better" fabric store where she ran into a friend shopping for her quincinera (sp?  Latina 15th b-day) party dress fabrics.  Her friend asked what she was there for, and when Marissa told her she said, oh yes, you did say you were having your ball gown made.  Guess "having it made" sounds better than "my mom is sewing my dress".



I love that!


----------



## mickimousemama

Managed to finish all the sewing for my Strawberry Shortcake costume for my neice.  Hopefully it fits her, I've been waiting for her mom to send me her measurements for over a week and she still hasn't done it, so... I just guessed since she runs some what similar to my DD (just more petite)

I'm kind of sad that the Strawberry Shortcake I ordered on the 8th has not even shipped yet and am bringing her the rest of the costume tomorrow and hopefully the fabric will come so I still have time to make her costume.

I could not find green and white striped tights anywhere so I attempted to use fabric markers and color my own... I don't love how they turned out but they will work 






http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._170287331788_694821788_3708599_6002409_n.jpg


----------



## sweetstitches

revrob said:


> This is just my personal opinion - I love my 50 mm, but I don't use it as a multi-purpose lens.  I really use it mainly for low lighting situations or for times that I really want a shallow DOF.   My everyday lens is an 18-200mm, 3.5-6.3.  I prefer to have a lens that is going to give me a lot of different lengths for most situations.  SO, if you are only going to buy one lense, I would suggest that it be more of a multi purpose lens than a 50mm.  Add the 50mm when you can though, it's a great lens!




That's for the advice; that's exactly what I wanted to know.




twob4him said:


> Thanks! No, the school machine had to go back in June but, fortunately, my dh saw how heartbroken I was about it (and I was  ). I was willing to sell my saddle and riding boots and everything just to get my own machine. Soooo, he let me get one second hand just like the one I had borrowed from school. It was a great deal!!!! I am so happy with it!
> 
> 
> Oh how adorable are those stroller "booties". What a fabulous idea....did you try searching ETSY for them? Or for a pattern for making one?




Even better!  I'm glad you have your own now; I'm' sure it will keep getting a lot of use!




minnie2 said:


> Steph, Super cute outfit on Tessa and Megan!
> 
> Here is what I have been up to.
> Nik LOVES Carla's new top!  She is asking for another one!  It is realy cute with a belt around it with little leggings and boots or just jeans.



Really cute.  You did a great job picking out fabric too!




NiniMorris said:


> Well, I have been trying to post pictures to the Big Give site for several hours...evidently it "ain't Happening"...  so I'll try here instead.  I guess I have become very computer challenged as I get older (please don't tell my IT friends about this!!!!)
> 
> MY Brianna and I made Big Sister/Little Sister dresses for Crystal Palace.  Originally they were supposed to be exactly as the ones my girls took to their visit to Winnie the Pooh, but WalMart stopped carrying some of the fabrics, so we cheated a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these will show up...I don't have a lot of confidence in that!
> 
> Nini



They turned out great!



snubie said:


> Not the best pictures (Lauren does not like to model at all) but here is my version of Carla's newest pattern - the Emily tunic.



Good job on the tunic!



luv2go2disney said:


> OK Final Deposit paid today and 45 days to go....I have got to get busy!!!  So I have been busy sewing the past few days!  I can't believe how long these two outfits took me!  I will not be spending that much time on the next outfits!!!  I can't our my poor sons won't have anything to wear!!!
> 
> An outfit for Hollywood Studios, my inspiration was a similar outfit a couple of months back.  A special thank you to LisaZoe for all the help with the Emma variation!  This was definitely not a CarlaC pattern...not hard but a little bit more complicated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The altered back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first multi-layered applique!!!  I was super excited with how it turned out...Thanks to Heather for the great tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DDs Christmas dress.  We are undecided if we will go to the MVMCP but we will all have matching Mickey Santa Heads for great Christmas card photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking of attaching a little fur on the hat trim to make it stand out against the white on the bodice.  It was my DDs idea to put the green ric rac at the bottom & I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to add this...I am sure it has been said here before but I used a zipper foot to add the topstiching to this outfit & it was super easy & it turned out so even & nice!  Much nicer than when I try to wing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for way too many pictures but I had to share these with somebody that will appreciate all the hardwork...unlike my DHH(Disney Hater Husband)  who says "thats nice"  HELLO?!?!?  "NICE" I just spend 2 whole days working on these!  That is all you have to say?!?!?  UGGGHHH Men!
> 
> OK back to see what I have missed that past few days!
> 
> Christi



Great job on the applique!  I love the Christmas dress!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

mickimousemama said:


> Managed to finish all the sewing for my Strawberry Shortcake costume for my neice.  Hopefully it fits her, I've been waiting for her mom to send me her measurements for over a week and she still hasn't done it, so... I just guessed since she runs some what similar to my DD (just more petite)
> 
> I'm kind of sad that the Strawberry Shortcake I ordered on the 8th has not even shipped yet and am bringing her the rest of the costume tomorrow and hopefully the fabric will come so I still have time to make her costume.
> 
> I could not find green and white striped tights anywhere so I attempted to use fabric markers and color my own... I don't love how they turned out but they will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._170287331788_694821788_3708599_6002409_n.jpg



I love it. I had a Strawberry Shortcake doll when I was little, brings back lots of memories.


----------



## rie'smom

Qedrin said:


> Thank You!! Thank You!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## phins_jazy

billwendy said:


> I had to show you guys this picture - I laughed and laughed!!
> 
> Swine Flu reaches paranoia!!



  I laughed so hard at this picture that I think I've got coffee on my monitor.  



twob4him said:


> Love everyones creations posted today!
> 
> Here are mine! Carla made this one!!!! And my DD just loves it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mom's version is just around the corner so get ready!!!!



This is absolutely lovely!  Someday I hope to get lucky enough to be a tester for the amazing Carla.    I have girls in a wide range of sizes....hint, hint....


----------



## Momma2dakidz

Well all my nerves were for nothing, there was no blow up about the shirt not fitting her well. 

SOOOOO I measured her today and basically she is a 35" bust, 33" right below, and 37" stomache!!!!! and 36" hips. HELP HELP HELP!!!! What the heck patter can i use that would look nice on her? She is so excited to be getting more clothes. She said she wants "normal" not Halloween clothes so she can wear it after too! She was in a super sweet good mood today. This doesnt happen often with her. 

Also.....she wants to be a PINK Chef for Halloween. Got any ideas on what pattern to use for a chef's coat?!

The other one wants to be a Princess "because that's what XYZ (her abuser) calls me." UGH make me puke! I think we are going to head towards something us, I think i may attempt a pink monkey? or something we can dress a golden retriever up as her side kick? Suggestions?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ok so I was suppose to walk in the Breast Cancer 3 Day in Philly this weekend - I was not able to raise enough funds to cover the donation minimum to walk. SO I am not walking. And what is the weather here going to be like - rainy, windy & COLD - high in the 40's! I have raynaud's where the circulation in my hands & feet is not good in the cold weather so I would be absolutely miserable if I was walking in that. I am looking forward to next year - I think I am going to register for the walk not in Philly but in Tampa! It is from Oct 29-31 so it is over Halloween but We are planning our trip with my parents to Disney & IOA (for HP) for the first week of November anyway! I could walk then meet them over in Disney! I am so excited about this plan. It would mean moving our trip a few days closer to Halloween instead of Jerse Week but that is ok with me. I still have to talk to DH about it though. I also olooked they have a walk in San Diego too. And one in San Francisco both I think would be warmer than Philly. Oh and i called about my machine - it will be about $40 to fix it. But it is not done yet. So hopefully I will not cave into buying a full price machine just yet. I know it is an investment but.... then again if any of you ladies & Tom happen to see a floor model Brother 4000D/4500D/1500D or anything for a good price  --- please PM me if it is allowed.


----------



## revrob

Momma2dakidz said:


> Well all my nerves were for nothing, there was no blow up about the shirt not fitting her well.
> 
> SOOOOO I measured her today and basically she is a 35" bust, 33" right below, and 37" stomache!!!!! and 36" hips. HELP HELP HELP!!!! What the heck patter can i use that would look nice on her? She is so excited to be getting more clothes. She said she wants "normal" not Halloween clothes so she can wear it after too! She was in a super sweet good mood today. This doesnt happen often with her.
> 
> Also.....she wants to be a PINK Chef for Halloween. Got any ideas on what pattern to use for a chef's coat?!
> 
> The other one wants to be a Princess "because that's what XYZ (her abuser) calls me." UGH make me puke! I think we are going to head towards something us, I think i may attempt a pink monkey? or something we can dress a golden retriever up as her side kick? Suggestions?



that is helpful - 
Here's what I would suggest:
The Meghan peasant is very forgiving for the stomach area, and is also very stylish - it can be made in a large variety of ways
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...for-Women-Sizes-Misses-0-18-Womens-1x-3x.html

There is also an adult version of the new Emily tunic that is coming out soon.  I've checked those measurements and I believe that tunic will be a good solution.  

HTH!


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> The close-up:



Good job with the pseudo cake.  And I love the pumpkin patch outfits.



revrob said:


> here are the jeans that I promised to post earlier



Very cute.



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, DD got home and agreed to quickly pose, so here's the Janey dress: the back is actually really cute, it's little pearl buttons, she loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice actually fits well, I was afraid it would gap, but it's perfect.  she's just posing really funny.



Glad she likes it.  I like the pink.




Granna4679 said:


> I



Ever cute.  If you like the reversible idea for the A-line, you have to buy Carla C's A-line pattern.  She makes it very easy to do.



Stephres said:


> My favorite part is the pom pom trim that Megan insisted I put on. I think it really makes it fancy!



That is so sweet of you.  I'm so glad Megan insisted on the pom poms, it really makes the outfit.



twob4him said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mom's version is just around the corner so get ready!!!! [/SIZE][/COLOR]



Looks great.  Gotta love that fabric.



mickimousemama said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._170287331788_694821788_3708599_6002409_n.jpg



Very cute.  And the knee socks look good.  No one is going to have their nose that close to the socks anyway.


----------



## snubie

mickimousemama said:


> Managed to finish all the sewing for my Strawberry Shortcake costume for my neice.  Hopefully it fits her, I've been waiting for her mom to send me her measurements for over a week and she still hasn't done it, so... I just guessed since she runs some what similar to my DD (just more petite)
> 
> I'm kind of sad that the Strawberry Shortcake I ordered on the 8th has not even shipped yet and am bringing her the rest of the costume tomorrow and hopefully the fabric will come so I still have time to make her costume.
> 
> I could not find green and white striped tights anywhere so I attempted to use fabric markers and color my own... I don't love how they turned out but they will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._170287331788_694821788_3708599_6002409_n.jpg



So cute.  Great job


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

angel23321 said:


> Emma was little bo peep last year...although I didn't make the costume..I just made 14 nightcaps (or bonnets) that are exactly like her bonnet that came with the costume.  Basically it's two circles sewn together with a pocket for ribbon or string about an inche from the edge. Pull it tight and you have a bonnet.  I did 11 inch from mid point out to edge for adult caps.



Thanks for the help, but I am still a little confused.  Sorry!  Do you use one circle for the front and one for the back or do you use two circles for the back and then a different shape for the front rim?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Momma2dakidz

revrob said:


> that is helpful -
> Here's what I would suggest:
> The Meghan peasant is very forgiving for the stomach area, and is also very stylish - it can be made in a large variety of ways
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...for-Women-Sizes-Misses-0-18-Womens-1x-3x.html
> 
> There is also an adult version of the new Emily tunic that is coming out soon.  I've checked those measurements and I believe that tunic will be a good solution.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks Shannon!  That is exactly the top i made that did not fit her well at all! I made her anadult large on teh highest neckline, but to get it modest enough i had to pull the elastic tight which caused the armholes to rise uncomfortably.

I am going to try a tunic next, she really liked the pattern and wants a pink and black top.

When does the new pattern come out?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

My computer took a dump last night.  I've got someone looking at it, but it's probably hopeless.  But that doesn't hurt my feelings a whole lot.  I want to get a computer that I can use with the sewing machine I inherited.  This gives me the excuse to buy one.    I've got a Brother Disney machine, probably first generation for the one that does the Disney designs, probably from 2002 or 2003.  It doesn't use USB, it uses floppy discs, and I know my mom used embird  as her software, but I don't have that.  So, what I need to know is what would you buy for a new computer to make this work?  I'll be callling the local store to see what they recomend, but thought here was a good place to start.  I also would like to know what digitizing software is most userfriendly...I know someone posted something recently but I didnt pay attention because I didn't think I'd be ready any time soon.  I've been afraid of this machine since my mom died, but now feel ready to make a move on getting it (me) to work correctly.  My sewing machine place has even offered me a private lesson to get things started, but it was just too difficult emotionally to face.  Strange as it sounds, begining to use this machine was harder for me to deal with than cleaning out her closets or selling her house, it was the thing that was most "her". 

Thanks for your help and understanding


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, DD got home and agreed to quickly pose, so here's the Janey dress: the back is actually really cute, it's little pearl buttons, she loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice actually fits well, I was afraid it would gap, but it's perfect.  she's just posing really funny.




That is really cute!!! Your daughter looks adorable in it. I would love to see it from the front too. 

Are you going to have her wear leggins or something underneath it?



mickimousemama said:


> Managed to finish all the sewing for my Strawberry Shortcake costume for my neice.  Hopefully it fits her, I've been waiting for her mom to send me her measurements for over a week and she still hasn't done it, so... I just guessed since she runs some what similar to my DD (just more petite)
> 
> I'm kind of sad that the Strawberry Shortcake I ordered on the 8th has not even shipped yet and am bringing her the rest of the costume tomorrow and hopefully the fabric will come so I still have time to make her costume.
> 
> I could not find green and white striped tights anywhere so I attempted to use fabric markers and color my own... I don't love how they turned out but they will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._170287331788_694821788_3708599_6002409_n.jpg



Great job!!! That looks adorable!!!



revrob said:


> that is helpful -
> Here's what I would suggest:
> The Meghan peasant is very forgiving for the stomach area, and is also very stylish - it can be made in a large variety of ways
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...for-Women-Sizes-Misses-0-18-Womens-1x-3x.html
> 
> There is also an adult version of the new Emily tunic that is coming out soon.  I've checked those measurements and I believe that tunic will be a good solution.
> 
> HTH!



I was thinking the new pattern might work well too. It was origianally a plus sized blouse. The only worry I have about that one would be that it could be a little low for a child.  It should be out fairly soon.


----------



## teresajoy

:





TinkerbelleMom said:


> My computer took a dump last night.  I've got someone looking at it, but it's probably hopeless.  But that doesn't hurt my feelings a whole lot.  I want to get a computer that I can use with the sewing machine I inherited.  This gives me the excuse to buy one.    I've got a Brother Disney machine, probably first generation for the one that does the Disney designs, probably from 2002 or 2003.  It doesn't use USB, it uses floppy discs, and I know my mom used embird  as her software, but I don't have that.  So, what I need to know is what would you buy for a new computer to make this work?  I'll be callling the local store to see what they recomend, but thought here was a good place to start.  I also would like to know what digitizing software is most userfriendly...I know someone posted something recently but I didnt pay attention because I didn't think I'd be ready any time soon.  I've been afraid of this machine since my mom died, but now feel ready to make a move on getting it (me) to work correctly.  My sewing machine place has even offered me a private lesson to get things started, but it was just too difficult emotionally to face.  Strange as it sounds, begining to use this machine was harder for me to deal with than cleaning out her closets or selling her house, it was the thing that was most "her".
> 
> Thanks for your help and understanding



First  I can understand what you are saying. To me, my sewing machines are a very personal type thing. I don't think it sounds strange at all. 

Heather's Viking uses Floppies, she just bought a floppy drive for about $10 for her computer. I have the Brother 250D, but it uses the memory cards with PED Basic (which reminds me, I need to reinstall it, Corey installed Windows 7 on my computer last night). 

I have a rather inexpensive digitizing software, Stitch Era Universal. It is "free" but the only US distributor charges $15 for shipping and handling.  It is well worth that cost though. However, you really don't need digitizing software to use the machine, you can just buy the designs and use them on your machine. I digitized an Elvis Stitch for our last trip, and believe me, I would have GLADLY bought it instead if I could have found one somewhere!! (my sister, Heathersue is a digitizer, but she was pretty busy getting ready for our trip). 

How large is your hoop?


----------



## mom2rtk

Hi everyone! I just came up for a momentary gulp of air before heading back into the Halloween sewing trenches.....

I thought I'd post pictures of the other skirt sets we brough on our last trip.

Shannon did all the large bodice appliques with her famous "big hoop"! I have another friend who did the smaller appliques for me.

Aimeeg inspired me to do the Evil Queen set.

Another Disboutiquer posted a set a while back that inspired the Chef Mickey set with the apron. I think they had appliqued "Minnie" on their skirt. I don't remember who it was, so please speak up if it was you! Her set did not have the chef hat, but I saw that on YCMT a while back and knew I had to have one for Chef Mickey's!

And no, my daughter did not change sets at Chef Mickey's. We ate there on our first and last nights at Disney.

These halter sets were a lifesaver in the record heat while we were there! And they just made a return trip for even more heat, as my close friend left for Disney with them 4 days after we got back!


----------



## revrob

Momma2dakidz said:


> Thanks Shannon!  That is exactly the top i made that did not fit her well at all! I made her anadult large on teh highest neckline, but to get it modest enough i had to pull the elastic tight which caused the armholes to rise uncomfortably.
> 
> I am going to try a tunic next, she really liked the pattern and wants a pink and black top.
> 
> When does the new pattern come out?




The new pattern should be out soon - maybe in a week or so?  I think that's what Carla said.

Based on the measurements that you gave, I believe that you made the wrong size in the peasant blouse.  I see that her waist measurement would fall in the large range, the rest of her measurements are in the xs or s range.  Since the blouse is not fitted in the waist, I really think you can get away with making the blouse based upon her bust and hips measurements.  I would try to do a mock up in a size small and see if that is a better fit.  Also, a tip on the elastic - the tighter you pull it in, the more the waist is going to be accentuated.  I would leave the elastic long and pull it in to where it looks best before you cut and stitch it.  It may be that the elastic needs to be longer to make it look good for her body type.


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> Hi everyone! I just came up for a momentary gulp of air before heading back into the Halloween sewing trenches.....
> 
> I thought I'd post pictures of the other skirt sets we brough on our last trip.
> 
> Shannon did all the large bodice appliques with her famous "big hoop"! I have another friend who did the smaller appliques for me.
> 
> Aimeeg inspired me to do the Evil Queen set.
> 
> Another Disboutiquer posted a set a while back that inspired the Chef Mickey set with the apron. I think they had appliqued "Minnie" on their skirt. I don't remember who it was, so please speak up if it was you! Her set did not have the chef hat, but I saw that on YCMT a while back and knew I had to have one for Chef Mickey's!
> 
> And no, my daughter did not change sets at Chef Mickey's. We ate there on our first and last nights at Disney.
> 
> These halter sets were a lifesaver in the record heat while we were there! And they just made a return trip for even more heat, as my close friend left for Disney with them 4 days after we got back!



Those came out SO CUTE!  Thanks so much for posting pics - ADORABLE!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> Those came out SO CUTE!  Thanks so much for posting pics - ADORABLE!



Thanks Shannon! You know I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> Hi everyone! I just came up for a momentary gulp of air before heading back into the Halloween sewing trenches.....
> 
> I thought I'd post pictures of the other skirt sets we brough on our last trip.
> 
> Shannon did all the large bodice appliques with her famous "big hoop"! I have another friend who did the smaller appliques for me.
> 
> Aimeeg inspired me to do the Evil Queen set.
> 
> Another Disboutiquer posted a set a while back that inspired the Chef Mickey set with the apron. I think they had appliqued "Minnie" on their skirt. I don't remember who it was, so please speak up if it was you! Her set did not have the chef hat, but I saw that on YCMT a while back and knew I had to have one for Chef Mickey's!
> 
> And no, my daughter did not change sets at Chef Mickey's. We ate there on our first and last nights at Disney.
> 
> These halter sets were a lifesaver in the record heat while we were there! And they just made a return trip for even more heat, as my close friend left for Disney with them 4 days after we got back!



These outfits are just stunning!!! I love them! I wish our trips would have overlapped I would have loved to see these in person!!


----------



## angel23321

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for the help, but I am still a little confused.  Sorry!  Do you use one circle for the front and one for the back or do you use two circles for the back and then a different shape for the front rim?  Thank you so much!



I see why you're confused, I think we're talking about different bonnets...here is Emma last year.
http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course I have to post her sheep.
http://


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2rtk said:


> Hi everyone! I just came up for a momentary gulp of air before heading back into the Halloween sewing trenches.....
> 
> I thought I'd post pictures of the other skirt sets we brough on our last trip.
> 
> Shannon did all the large bodice appliques with her famous "big hoop"! I have another friend who did the smaller appliques for me.
> 
> Aimeeg inspired me to do the Evil Queen set.
> 
> Another Disboutiquer posted a set a while back that inspired the Chef Mickey set with the apron. I think they had appliqued "Minnie" on their skirt. I don't remember who it was, so please speak up if it was you! Her set did not have the chef hat, but I saw that on YCMT a while back and knew I had to have one for Chef Mickey's!
> 
> And no, my daughter did not change sets at Chef Mickey's. We ate there on our first and last nights at Disney.
> 
> These halter sets were a lifesaver in the record heat while we were there! And they just made a return trip for even more heat, as my close friend left for Disney with them 4 days after we got back!


I love your outfits or as the kids call them costumes!  It was so hot in Fla. this time.  Do you remember it being so hot in the years before?  Glad you have friends to help and the clothing is just beautiful.


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> These outfits are just stunning!!! I love them! I wish our trips would have overlapped I would have loved to see these in person!!




Many thanks! I wish we would have overlapped too, so I could have met you!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love your outfits or as the kids call them costumes!  It was so hot in Fla. this time.  Do you remember it being so hot in the years before?  Glad you have friends to help and the clothing is just beautiful.




We did have a lot of fun, but I'm very heat-challenged, so that did change the trip a bit for me.

I haven't been in Sepetmber since 1992, so I can't say how it compared. We went in Jan 08 and Dec 08, so as you might guess, I found the temps a bit of a challenge.....

Even our favorite Fairy Godmother was surprised to see us. She asked why we were there when we usually come in the winter! But it was Katie's birthday, free dining and the Halloween party all in one, so it was worth it.

But next year..... Let's just say I'm already dreaming of winter princess gowns again.......


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> Hi everyone! I just came up for a momentary gulp of air before heading back into the Halloween sewing trenches.....
> 
> 
> 
> These halter sets were a lifesaver in the record heat while we were there! And they just made a return trip for even more heat, as my close friend left for Disney with them 4 days after we got back!



These dresses are adorable and I love your little girls dimple....she is soooo cute!  



angel23321 said:


> I see why you're confused, I think we're talking about different bonnets...here is Emma last year.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have to post her sheep.
> http://



ahhhhh.....what a cute costume and I love that the little one was her sheep....how creative (and she is super adorable too)


----------



## sweetstitches

HLAuburn said:


> So I was on hold with the CM who told me we might have to "rebook", which made me particularly nervous because we had free dining and I know the resort is sold out that week, plus we had all our ADRs already.  Then I was on hold so long, I had to go pick up DD from school, so I had to hang up! Needless to say, it was a long drive home!
> 
> When I called back, the "new" CM pulled up the right address and acted like she had no idea what I was talking about!  Oh well, who knows...just glad its resolved and I'm PAID IN FULL!
> 
> By the way, LOVE the outfits.  The Xmas one is adorable...is she going to wear that to MVMCP?  Great job!




Whew!




ireland_nicole said:


> So I finally got the computer that will read my CF card, and have a couple of pics of what I've been doing this week.
> 
> First off, the wedding "cake" we did last weekend- the bride is very modern, and wanted cake bites instead of a traditional wedding cake, so here's what we came up with  (there were 4 different kinds, Amaretto, Chocolate orange, Mojito, and Coco-Loco (coconut cake w/ chocolate buttercream).
> The presentation:
> 
> The close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the kiddos in their halloween outfits at the pumpkin patch: I made Caitie really cute appliqued jeans but it was way too muddy to wear them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the shirt under Caitie's outfit doesn't look great now, but it was actually very cute on the day, I promise LOL.  Many, many thanks to Heathersue for the best darn applique patterns this side of the Mississippi!
> 
> I made Caitie the new Janey dress from YCMT today; boy is it short!!  I'm going to try it on her when she gets home from school.



The little cakes look yummy.  I love the bright Halloween outfits.





revrob said:


> here are the jeans that I promised to post earlier



Both the jeans and the top are cute!



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, DD got home and agreed to quickly pose, so here's the Janey dress: the back is actually really cute, it's little pearl buttons, she loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice actually fits well, I was afraid it would gap, but it's perfect.  she's just posing really funny.




I LOVE it!




Granna4679 said:


> I made these outfits for my granddaughters to wear to the pumpkin patch this past weekend.  They are not Disney but I thought I would share....



Your granddaughters are lovely, and what a lucky, lucky friend!




Stephres said:


> Megan wore her Hello Kitty jumper to school Monday and one of the teachers asked if I had any left over fabric because her toddler loooooves Hello Kitty. I didn't, but I had some other Hello Kitty Halloween fabric. Little kids are so much easier than bigger ones to sew for. I finished this a-line this afternoon. They are going to Disney this weekend so I did Hello Kitty on one side and Disney on the other. I didn't have any buttons so I used ribbon. I hope she is better at ribbons than I am, they look a little wonky to me. I hope she likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite part is the pom pom trim that Megan insisted I put on. I think it really makes it fancy!




I'm sure she'll love it.  How fun, esp. with the pompoms.


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I love your outfits or as the kids call them costumes!  It was so hot in Fla. this time.  Do you remember it being so hot in the years before?  Glad you have friends to help and the clothing is just beautiful.



The week we were there, (last week) they were having record breaking highs. It sounds really good right now. 



mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! I wish we would have overlapped too, so I could have met you!
> 
> 
> .



We had thought of going a week earlier, but then realized we would miss our family camping trip if we did that. We were sooo close to meeting! It is so much fun meeing people from the Dis at Disney! I just met Jessica this last trip, and I felt like I'd known her forever!


----------



## VBAndrea

mom2rtk said:


> Hi everyone! I just came up for a momentary gulp of air before heading back into the Halloween sewing trenches.....
> 
> I thought I'd post pictures of the other skirt sets we brough on our last trip.
> 
> Shannon did all the large bodice appliques with her famous "big hoop"! I have another friend who did the smaller appliques for me.
> 
> Aimeeg inspired me to do the Evil Queen set.
> 
> Another Disboutiquer posted a set a while back that inspired the Chef Mickey set with the apron. I think they had appliqued "Minnie" on their skirt. I don't remember who it was, so please speak up if it was you! Her set did not have the chef hat, but I saw that on YCMT a while back and knew I had to have one for Chef Mickey's!
> 
> And no, my daughter did not change sets at Chef Mickey's. We ate there on our first and last nights at Disney.
> 
> These halter sets were a lifesaver in the record heat while we were there! And they just made a return trip for even more heat, as my close friend left for Disney with them 4 days after we got back!



I love seeing all the outfits in action!  But I really want to steal your photogenic daughter!!!!  I don't think mine will be as cooperative.  She likes having her pic takien but comes up with these silly strange poses.



angel23321 said:


> I see why you're confused, I think we're talking about different bonnets...here is Emma last year.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have to post her sheep.
> http://



Cute! Cute! Cute! Sadly my children are past the days of coordinating outfits.  I got by with it when they were younger but the last two years it's been a no go.


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> I love seeing all the outfits in action!  But I really want to steal your photogenic daughter!!!!  I don't think mine will be as cooperative.  She likes having her pic takien but comes up with these silly strange poses.



Thanks! I'll tell her you said that. She's a great sport about it and thankfully does seem to enjoy it almost as much as I do. I think she was 2 when she modeled her first dress for my store, so she's been at it for a while!


----------



## sweetstitches

billwendy said:


> For my nephew, I love making him pants/shorts and then a tshirt to match - sometimes iron ons, sometimes a sewn on mickey  head...ive also done something like this with jeans which he LOVES !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the mickey holiday dress!! ADORABLE!!
> 
> Steph - so nice of you to make that for the teacher - its adorable too!!



Love seeing ideas for boy clothes!




twob4him said:


> Love everyones creations posted today!
> 
> Here are mine! Carla made this one!!!! And my DD just loves it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mom's version is just around the corner so get ready!!!!




That looks adorable on your daughter and fits her perfectly.



mickimousemama said:


> Managed to finish all the sewing for my Strawberry Shortcake costume for my neice.  Hopefully it fits her, I've been waiting for her mom to send me her measurements for over a week and she still hasn't done it, so... I just guessed since she runs some what similar to my DD (just more petite)
> 
> I'm kind of sad that the Strawberry Shortcake I ordered on the 8th has not even shipped yet and am bringing her the rest of the costume tomorrow and hopefully the fabric will come so I still have time to make her costume.
> 
> I could not find green and white striped tights anywhere so I attempted to use fabric markers and color my own... I don't love how they turned out but they will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._170287331788_694821788_3708599_6002409_n.jpg



Really cute!



sweetstitches said:


> That's for the advice; that's exactly what I wanted to know.




oops,  meant to say "Thanks, Shannon!"




Momma2dakidz said:


> Thanks Shannon!  That is exactly the top i made that did not fit her well at all! I made her anadult large on teh highest neckline, but to get it modest enough i had to pull the elastic tight which caused the armholes to rise uncomfortably.
> 
> I am going to try a tunic next, she really liked the pattern and wants a pink and black top.
> 
> When does the new pattern come out?



Make the size that fits her neck shoulders and adapt from there.  You can even frankenmorph patterns.  Put one that fits her neck/shoulders, and then the size you want the rest of it, and adjust the lines to blend the patterns.  Kids clothes are more forgiving than adults (with more curves.)  I had to do this a lot with my daughter when she was little.  She is very broad shouldered, but if I had made everything the size to fit her neck/shoulders, the garment would have swallowed her up.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My computer took a dump last night.  I've got someone looking at it, but it's probably hopeless.  But that doesn't hurt my feelings a whole lot.  I want to get a computer that I can use with the sewing machine I inherited.  This gives me the excuse to buy one.    I've got a Brother Disney machine, probably first generation for the one that does the Disney designs, probably from 2002 or 2003.  It doesn't use USB, it uses floppy discs, and I know my mom used embird  as her software, but I don't have that.  So, what I need to know is what would you buy for a new computer to make this work?  I'll be callling the local store to see what they recomend, but thought here was a good place to start.  I also would like to know what digitizing software is most userfriendly...I know someone posted something recently but I didnt pay attention because I didn't think I'd be ready any time soon.  I've been afraid of this machine since my mom died, but now feel ready to make a move on getting it (me) to work correctly.  My sewing machine place has even offered me a private less*on to get things started, but it was just too difficult emotionally to face.  Strange as it sounds, begining to use this machine was harder for me to deal with than cleaning out her closets or selling her house, it was the thing that was most "her". *
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help and understanding




That doesn't sound strange at all to me.  I got rid of almost everything of my mom's but I had kept a brown ceramic bowl she used a lot.  It broke in our move.  Someday I will probably glue it, or at least take a picture of it, but the pieces have been sitting in a paper bag under my kitchen sink for about a year.  I just can't deal with that bowl yet.



mom2rtk said:


> Hi everyone! I just came up for a momentary gulp of air before heading back into the Halloween sewing trenches.....
> 
> I thought I'd post pictures of the other skirt sets we brough on our last trip.
> 
> Shannon did all the large bodice appliques with her famous "big hoop"! I have another friend who did the smaller appliques for me.
> 
> Aimeeg inspired me to do the Evil Queen set.
> 
> Another Disboutiquer posted a set a while back that inspired the Chef Mickey set with the apron. I think they had appliqued "Minnie" on their skirt. I don't remember who it was, so please speak up if it was you! Her set did not have the chef hat, but I saw that on YCMT a while back and knew I had to have one for Chef Mickey's!
> 
> And no, my daughter did not change sets at Chef Mickey's. We ate there on our first and last nights at Disney.
> 
> These halter sets were a lifesaver in the record heat while we were there! And they just made a return trip for even more heat, as my close friend left for Disney with them 4 days after we got back!



Love the customs!



angel23321 said:


> I see why you're confused, I think we're talking about different bonnets...here is Emma last year.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have to post her sheep.
> http://



so, so cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> Hi everyone! I just came up for a momentary gulp of air before heading back into the Halloween sewing trenches.....
> 
> I thought I'd post pictures of the other skirt sets we brough on our last trip.
> 
> Shannon did all the large bodice appliques with her famous "big hoop"! I have another friend who did the smaller appliques for me.
> 
> Aimeeg inspired me to do the Evil Queen set.
> 
> Another Disboutiquer posted a set a while back that inspired the Chef Mickey set with the apron. I think they had appliqued "Minnie" on their skirt. I don't remember who it was, so please speak up if it was you! Her set did not have the chef hat, but I saw that on YCMT a while back and knew I had to have one for Chef Mickey's!
> 
> And no, my daughter did not change sets at Chef Mickey's. We ate there on our first and last nights at Disney.
> 
> These halter sets were a lifesaver in the record heat while we were there! And they just made a return trip for even more heat, as my close friend left for Disney with them 4 days after we got back!



Oh gosh, those are so so so cute!  My fingers are itching to start a WDW custom, but until I get a job, the trip is far from a sure thing, so I'll have to live vicariously through your awesomeness!  BTW, I think the inspiration dress was done by Leslie- I really love your idea of adding the chefs hat!



angel23321 said:


> I see why you're confused, I think we're talking about different bonnets...here is Emma last year.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have to post her sheep.
> http://



Awww, that is precious.  Great job on the costumes!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I don't have anything to sew.  Our trip is done and now what?  I only have a boy to sew for and Christmas things but I am just at a loss.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh gosh, those are so so so cute!  My fingers are itching to start a WDW custom, but until I get a job, the trip is far from a sure thing, so I'll have to live vicariously through your awesomeness!  BTW, I think the inspiration dress was done by Leslie- I really love your idea of adding the chefs hat!



Thank you! I'm already thinking we'll head back next winter, but that is SO far away..... I know that a couple of the gowns I made for this trip were too short by the time we were ready to go, so I had to redo the skirts...... so I know I can't even guess at what length I would need to do for THAT far away!!    But that's probably a good thing. TOO many Halloween orders still to do.......

Leslie, if that was your dress, then THANK YOU! Katie had a ball in her version and it got a lot of attention!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> :
> 
> First  I can understand what you are saying. To me, my sewing machines are a very personal type thing. I don't think it sounds strange at all.
> 
> Heather's Viking uses Floppies, she just bought a floppy drive for about $10 for her computer. I have the Brother 250D, but it uses the memory cards with PED Basic (which reminds me, I need to reinstall it, Corey installed Windows 7 on my computer last night).
> 
> I have a rather inexpensive digitizing software, Stitch Era Universal. It is "free" but the only US distributor charges $15 for shipping and handling.  It is well worth that cost though. However, you really don't need digitizing software to use the machine, you can just buy the designs and use them on your machine. I digitized an Elvis Stitch for our last trip, and believe me, I would have GLADLY bought it instead if I could have found one somewhere!! (my sister, Heathersue is a digitizer, but she was pretty busy getting ready for our trip).
> 
> How large is your hoop?



I don't know how big it is, honestly I never even looked at it once I figured out how to take the embroidery unit off...and I think she had more than one...she was one of those who bought every thing possible when it came to supporting her sewing habit, lol.  It's all in a box I need to reinvestigate now...her sewing room was chaos even when she was well, and my stepfather moved stuff around before I could get in there to pack it all up, I'm hoping I have everything, or at least enough to get started.  I'll gladly buy designs, especially if it's easier.  I thought I needed more stuff to make this work.  What I was mostly afraid of was the machine being obsolete compared to current computer technology...we don't have a floppy disc spot on any of our current computers.  The Disney designs aren't built into the machine, they have their own cards (not a floppy) 

Thanks so much for helping me...now I'm ready to go home and see what I find in that box!


----------



## catycatcat4

Hi guys! i have looked at this thread alot.
I dont really belong on the family bored (im only a jr in hs) 
but i have been teaching my self how to sew and i can crochet i made a beanie had with a broomstick lace trim for my sisters bitty baby doll and im working on a trick or treat bag right  now.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

catycatcat4 said:


> Hi guys! i have looked at this thread alot.
> I dont really belong on the family bored (im only a jr in hs)
> but i have been teaching my self how to sew and i can crochet i made a beanie had with a broomstick lace trim for my sisters bitty baby doll and im working on a trick or treat bag right  now.



....keep up the good work!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

catycatcat4 said:


> Hi guys! i have looked at this thread alot.
> I dont really belong on the family bored (im only a jr in hs)
> but i have been teaching my self how to sew and i can crochet i made a beanie had with a broomstick lace trim for my sisters bitty baby doll and im working on a trick or treat bag right  now.



Welcome, you are family when you post here.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't have anything to sew.  Our trip is done and now what?  I only have a boy to sew for and Christmas things but I am just at a loss.  Any suggestions?



You could make a few things for the Big Gives!

Or write a trip report?


Nancy


----------



## PrincessMickey

OMG look what is going on by us.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/10/15/colorado.boy.balloon/index.html

CNN) -- Officials are trying to rescue a 6-year-old boy who climbed into a balloon-like experimental aircraft built by his parents and floated into the sky over eastern Colorado.


The dome-shaped balloon is 20 feet long and 5 feet high, Larimer County Sheriff's Office says. 

 1 of 2  Margie Martinez of the Weld County Sheriff's Office said a sibling saw the boy climb into the basket before the balloon took off. Since the door on the balloon was unlocked, Martinez said it's possible the boy had fallen out.

The balloon appeared to be a saucer-shaped, Mylar-coated helium balloon, not unlike a party balloon. The craft was drifting eastward, authorities said.

The helium balloon was tethered to the boy's family home in Fort Collins, the Larimer County Sheriff's Department said. The boy got into the craft Thursday morning and undid the rope anchoring it.

The department said the dome-shaped balloon is 20 feet long and 5 feet high.  Watch the balloon float thousands of feet over Colorado »

"The structure at the bottom of the balloon that the boy is in is made of extremely thin plywood and won't withstand any kind of a crash at all," said Erik Nilsson, Larimer County emergency manager, according to CNN affiliate KMGH.

Don't Miss
KUSA: Officials trying to rescue child from experimental aircraft 
KGMH: Frantic Search Under Way To Find Boy 
The Federal Aviation Administration is trying to track the aircraft on radar and has notified the Denver International Airport. Shortly after noon (2 p.m. ET), the balloon was sighted two miles south of Evans.

CNN meteorologist Chad Myers estimated the wind would keep the vessel moving at 30 mph. Authorities say the craft is about 7,000 feet above the ground.

A dispatcher received a call Thursday morning, and emergency services personnel were contacted, Larimer County Sheriff's Department spokeswoman Kathy Davis said.


A balloon company has been contacted and several media outlets offered to help track the balloon with their helicopters, Davis said.

"We're trying to determine the best course of action," Davis said. "This is a first and we'll do what we need to do."


----------



## PrincessMickey

The balloon just landed, I've been watching this for about an hour on TV, they haven't pulled him out yet though.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh dear, I hope he's ok.


----------



## emcreative

Diz-Mommy said:


> *CALLING ALL MOMS AND GRANDMAS WITH BOYS!!*
> 
> I'm about to start making things for my little guys for our up coming trip.  I could use some inspiration if anyone has some fun boy outfit ideas.  The little girl outfits I'm seeing are simply addorable, but my hubby won't let me put dresses on our boys



How old?

What about Tee's with appliques, and then easy fits with coordinating appliques on the legs?


----------



## PrincessMickey

They did not find the boy in the balloon thing. They already searched his home to make sure he wasn't hiding so now they think maybe he jumped or fell out. How scary this must be for his family. The balloon was in the air for 2 1/2 hours and traveled quite a ways.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

PrincessMickey said:


> They did not find the boy in the balloon thing. They already searched his home to make sure he wasn't hiding so now they think maybe he jumped or fell out. How scary this must be for his family. The balloon was in the air for 2 1/2 hours and traveled quite a ways.



This is terrifying.  Apparently it was also only 7 degrees at the altitude the balloon was flying


----------



## snubie

Things that make you go hmmmmm........

I thought this was a really cool link:
http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2009/09/how-sewing-machine-works.html


----------



## ireland_nicole

snubie said:


> Things that make you go hmmmmm........
> 
> I thought this was a really cool link:
> http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2009/09/how-sewing-machine-works.html



Thanks!  I never knew how my machine worked.  That was really interesting, and made a lot of sense.


----------



## emcreative

Did y'all see these?






I wish they had them in a  2/3 though


----------



## tadamom

Well, we are back from the world (on Monday night actually) and I now need a vacation after my vacation.  We had lots of fun but with 11 people in our group...we had a lot of testy moments.

Anyways...we had a great time!  I only saw a few customs.  It was mostly t-shirts with Mickey heads, embroidered names & maybe some with ribbon added to them.  The only real customs I saw was one group outside of Splash Mountain that had about 4 little girls in beautiful pillowcase dresses with digitized princess cuties on them.  They were all beautiful!  I asked if they were Disboutiquers, the girl said no but someone else was.  Not sure if it was someone in her group or if a disboutiquer made them for them.  Does anyone know who I'm talking about? 

Here are some pics from our trip.

1st and last day outfits.  I made the Mickey heads on the bodice with black buttons.  One big button for the head and two smaller ones for the ears.  Parker kept calling them her Hidden Mickey's.





Back of the dress.





Michael and my nephew both had on red shirts with black Mickey heads.





Not a great pic but Nemo Storybook twirl skirts for the girls and appliqued shirts for the boys.










Wish this pic was closer but it's the only one I have of the outfits.  Zebra mickey head for Michael and Parker's dress was done with black/white zebra and pink sparkly fabric....she also had zebra buttons on it.





MNSSHP....I ordered all the costumes except for Parker's Megara dress.  I was really happy with how it turned out.





In front of the waterfall at Maelstrom.  Shannon made Parker's Sleeping Beauty sundress -- all of the princesses loved it and she got tons of compliments on it throughout the park.  I made Michael's Prince Charming costume.  He now says he wants to wear it for Halloween.





Maybe after my husband starts editing videos I can get better pictures of the outfits.  I didn't take a ton of pictures b/c my husband pretty much filmed our entire trip with his new video camera.


----------



## ireland_nicole

tadamom said:


> Well, we are back from the world (on Monday night actually) and I now need a vacation after my vacation.  We had lots of fun but with 11 people in our group...we had a lot of testy moments.
> 
> Anyways...we had a great time!  I only saw a few customs.  It was mostly t-shirts with Mickey heads, embroidered names & maybe some with ribbon added to them.  The only real customs I saw was one group outside of Splash Mountain that had about 4 little girls in beautiful pillowcase dresses with digitized princess cuties on them.  They were all beautiful!  I asked if they were Disboutiquers, the girl said no but someone else was.  Not sure if it was someone in her group or if a disboutiquer made them for them.  Does anyone know who I'm talking about?
> 
> Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> 1st and last day outfits.  I made the Mickey heads on the bodice with black buttons.  One big button for the head and two smaller ones for the ears.  Parker kept calling them her Hidden Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael and my nephew both had on red shirts with black Mickey heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great pic but Nemo Storybook twirl skirts for the girls and appliqued shirts for the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish this pic was closer but it's the only one I have of the outfits.  Zebra mickey head for Michael and Parker's dress was done with black/white zebra and pink sparkly fabric....she also had zebra buttons on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP....I ordered all the costumes except for Parker's Megara dress.  I was really happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of the waterfall at Maelstrom.  Shannon made Parker's Sleeping Beauty sundress -- all of the princesses loved it and she got tons of compliments on it throughout the park.  I made Michael's Prince Charming costume.  He now says he wants to wear it for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after my husband starts editing videos I can get better pictures of the outfits.  I didn't take a ton of pictures b/c my husband pretty much filmed our entire trip with his new video camera.



Those are great!  I especially love the sleeping beauty and prince charming, and your MNSSHP costumes were fab (you look great, BTW).  Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Stephres

tadamom said:


>



I am just browsing through and I think, that's a really cute meg costume and then I get to the last picture and yell, that's Parker! I wasn't really paying attention, she looks so much older until the last picture! Both of them do. 

Really cute pictures, can't wait to see more and I will pay attention better next time!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

HELP! Friends!
How can I hide the new embroidery machine I just bought from DH?  He is going to kill me if and when he finds out how much I paid for it.  

What am I going to do with brand new Brother 750D embroidery machine?  It has been used only to make the outfits for our last Disney trip and nothing else.  Heck, I just bought it under two months ago.  What should I do with it?  Anyone need a next to new machine? 

Time to find a place to hide a big machine and the big receipt.


----------



## revrob

tadamom said:


> Well, we are back from the world (on Monday night actually) and I now need a vacation after my vacation.  We had lots of fun but with 11 people in our group...we had a lot of testy moments.
> 
> Anyways...we had a great time!  I only saw a few customs.  It was mostly t-shirts with Mickey heads, embroidered names & maybe some with ribbon added to them.  The only real customs I saw was one group outside of Splash Mountain that had about 4 little girls in beautiful pillowcase dresses with digitized princess cuties on them.  They were all beautiful!  I asked if they were Disboutiquers, the girl said no but someone else was.  Not sure if it was someone in her group or if a disboutiquer made them for them.  Does anyone know who I'm talking about?
> 
> Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> 1st and last day outfits.  I made the Mickey heads on the bodice with black buttons.  One big button for the head and two smaller ones for the ears.  Parker kept calling them her Hidden Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael and my nephew both had on red shirts with black Mickey heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great pic but Nemo Storybook twirl skirts for the girls and appliqued shirts for the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish this pic was closer but it's the only one I have of the outfits.  Zebra mickey head for Michael and Parker's dress was done with black/white zebra and pink sparkly fabric....she also had zebra buttons on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP....I ordered all the costumes except for Parker's Megara dress.  I was really happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of the waterfall at Maelstrom.  Shannon made Parker's Sleeping Beauty sundress -- all of the princesses loved it and she got tons of compliments on it throughout the park.  I made Michael's Prince Charming costume.  He now says he wants to wear it for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after my husband starts editing videos I can get better pictures of the outfits.  I didn't take a ton of pictures b/c my husband pretty much filmed our entire trip with his new video camera.



GREAT pics!  It looks like you had a great time!
I LOVE the Minnie Dot dresses!  VERY cute!
I'm so thrilled to see and hear that your daughter enjoyed the Sleeping Beauty dress!  What a cutie!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You could make a few things for the Big Gives!
> 
> Or write a trip report?
> Nancy



Nancy, you are so sweet.  Our trips are really not that interesting.  But I like your idea of a big give.  I will have to see if there anything up.  I also found some cute ghost cammo fabric and I can make something for DS.  Then I bought a new embroidery machine but am scared to death of DH finding out before Christmas.  I also have to find a home for nearly new Brother 750D machine.  

Of course I could go and clean house.


----------



## SallyfromDE

MinnieVanMom said:


> HELP! Friends!
> How can I hide the new embroidery machine I just bought from DH?  He is going to kill me if and when he finds out how much I paid for it.
> 
> What am I going to do with brand new Brother 750D embroidery machine?  It has been used only to make the outfits for our last Disney trip and nothing else.  Heck, I just bought it under two months ago.  What should I do with it?  Anyone need a next to new machine?
> 
> Time to find a place to hide a big machine and the big receipt.



Just say "this old thing", "don't you remember?", "someone lent it to me". Or hide it in the car trunk!


----------



## babynala

WOW! I've been reading this thread for a few weeks now and whenever I almost get to the end you guys come up with more things to look at.  Your work is amazing and everyone is so talented.  There are too many wonderful projects to choose a favorite.

You have inspired me to create some "stuff" for our upcoming November trip.


----------



## VBAndrea

tadamom said:


> Well, we are back from the world (on Monday night actually) and I now need a vacation after my vacation.  We had lots of fun but with 11 people in our group...we had a lot of testy moments.
> 
> Anyways...we had a great time!  I only saw a few customs.  It was mostly t-shirts with Mickey heads, embroidered names & maybe some with ribbon added to them.  The only real customs I saw was one group outside of Splash Mountain that had about 4 little girls in beautiful pillowcase dresses with digitized princess cuties on them.  They were all beautiful!  I asked if they were Disboutiquers, the girl said no but someone else was.  Not sure if it was someone in her group or if a disboutiquer made them for them.  Does anyone know who I'm talking about?
> 
> Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> 1st and last day outfits.  I made the Mickey heads on the bodice with black buttons.  One big button for the head and two smaller ones for the ears.  Parker kept calling them her Hidden Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael and my nephew both had on red shirts with black Mickey heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great pic but Nemo Storybook twirl skirts for the girls and appliqued shirts for the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish this pic was closer but it's the only one I have of the outfits.  Zebra mickey head for Michael and Parker's dress was done with black/white zebra and pink sparkly fabric....she also had zebra buttons on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP....I ordered all the costumes except for Parker's Megara dress.  I was really happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of the waterfall at Maelstrom.  Shannon made Parker's Sleeping Beauty sundress -- all of the princesses loved it and she got tons of compliments on it throughout the park.  I made Michael's Prince Charming costume.  He now says he wants to wear it for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after my husband starts editing videos I can get better pictures of the outfits.  I didn't take a ton of pictures b/c my husband pretty much filmed our entire trip with his new video camera.


Thanks for sharing all of your photos.  Your outfits were great!  My favorites were the girls Minnie Dot dresses.  May I please case you Mickey head button idea -- it looks awesome!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't have anything to sew.  Our trip is done and now what?  I only have a boy to sew for and Christmas things but I am just at a loss.  Any suggestions?


Well, since you asked, I have plenty of work to do that you could lend a hand in   Actually, since I've just made three bowling shirts you and I are probably some of the only ones who can do that pattern without reading the directions.  I just feel overwhelmed.  When I stay on top of the sewing the house becomes disastrous.  I actually promised myself I would clean tonight before sewing.

You could post pictures from your trip b/c we all love seeing customs in action.

You could also look into doing something for a Big Give -- that's what I'll probably do once our trip is over as I'm sure I'll have some leftover fabric.


----------



## VBAndrea

MinnieVanMom said:


> HELP! Friends!
> How can I hide the new embroidery machine I just bought from DH?  He is going to kill me if and when he finds out how much I paid for it.
> 
> What am I going to do with brand new Brother 750D embroidery machine?  It has been used only to make the outfits for our last Disney trip and nothing else.  Heck, I just bought it under two months ago.  What should I do with it?  Anyone need a next to new machine?
> 
> Time to find a place to hide a big machine and the big receipt.



WHAT!!!!!   Are you crazy woman???!!!  

Just blame it on your TBI.  Tell him you forgot you had an embroidery machine already and that you distinctly remember him telling you to buy the nicest machine you could find.


----------



## tadamom

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for sharing all of your photos.  Your outfits were great!  My favorites were the girls Minnie Dot dresses.  May I please case you Mickey head button idea -- it looks awesome!



Thanks!  And, CASE away!


----------



## emcreative

VBAndrea said:


> WHAT!!!!!   Are you crazy woman???!!!
> 
> Just blame it on your TBI.  Tell him you forgot you had an embroidery machine already and that you distinctly remember him telling you to buy the nicest machine you could find.




Or...there is always someone here looking for an embroidery machine, I'm sure you'll hear from them soon!  Sell your old machine and tell hubby you "traded" for the machine!! (You will have...you traded money for your old machine, which you put to the new one!)

Luckily my hubby just goes with everything, he's learned to expect the unexpected from me.   I tell him he knew what he was getting into before I even knew who he was! (He was my stalker!!!!)


----------



## revrob

VBAndrea said:


> WHAT!!!!!   Are you crazy woman???!!!
> 
> Just blame it on your TBI.  Tell him you forgot you had an embroidery machine already and that you distinctly remember him telling you to buy the nicest machine you could find.



This sounds like a perfect explanation to me, April!


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> HELP! Friends!
> How can I hide the new embroidery machine I just bought from DH?  He is going to kill me if and when he finds out how much I paid for it.
> 
> What am I going to do with brand new Brother 750D embroidery machine?  It has been used only to make the outfits for our last Disney trip and nothing else.  Heck, I just bought it under two months ago.  What should I do with it?  Anyone need a next to new machine?
> 
> Time to find a place to hide a big machine and the big receipt.



How about making some things to help pay for it?  Or Christmas presents?  Or maybe sell something else to offset the cost?  I hear gold is really high right now



emcreative said:


> Or...there is always someone here looking for an embroidery machine, I'm sure you'll hear from them soon!  Sell your old machine and tell hubby you "traded" for the machine!! (You will have...you traded money for your old machine, which you put to the new one!)
> 
> Luckily my hubby just goes with everything, he's learned to expect the unexpected from me.   I tell him he knew what he was getting into before I even knew who he was! (He was my stalker!!!!)



Hey- You can't just say something like that w/o the full Deets!  Fess up woman!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

SallyfromDE said:


> Just say "this old thing", "don't you remember?", "someone lent it to me". Or hide it in the car trunk!


I don't have a truck in my car but a great idea!


VBAndrea said:


> Well, since you asked, I have plenty of work to do that you could lend a hand in   Actually, since I've just made three bowling shirts you and I are probably some of the only ones who can do that pattern without reading the directions.  I just feel overwhelmed.  When I stay on top of the sewing the house becomes disastrous.  I actually promised myself I would clean tonight before sewing.
> 
> You could post pictures from your trip b/c we all love seeing customs in action.
> 
> You could also look into doing something for a Big Give -- that's what I'll probably do once our trip is over as I'm sure I'll have some leftover fabric.


All great Ideas.  I think a big give is in my future.



VBAndrea said:


> WHAT!!!!!   Are you crazy woman???!!!
> 
> Just blame it on your TBI.  Tell him you forgot you had an embroidery machine already and that you distinctly remember him telling you to buy the nicest machine you could find.


I love this excuse the best!



emcreative said:


> Or...there is always someone here looking for an embroidery machine, I'm sure you'll hear from them soon!  Sell your old machine and tell hubby you "traded" for the machine!! (You will have...you traded money for your old machine, which you put to the new one!)
> 
> Luckily my hubby just goes with everything, he's learned to expect the unexpected from me.   I tell him he knew what he was getting into before I even knew who he was! (He was my stalker!!!!)


I hope someone here needs an embroidery machine for Christmas because my 750D would be the perfect gift.  I even have the boxes it came in.  It really is brand new.  



revrob said:


> This sounds like a perfect explanation to me, April!


 I am laughing and it does make the perfect explanation.  At least I can remember to laugh at myself. 

I really am excited to get my new machine and even more excited to pay it off in the next few months.    It is against the Dave Ramsey rules to pay with credit but this was big.  I will have it paid in two months.  I am ready to applique the big stuff now!


----------



## GrammaBelle

Finally finished something to post.  I wanted to start practicing some patterns before sewing for the granddaughters for our WDW trip in 13 months.  I decided to make them all Christmas dresses.  Then I thought it would be fun to have butt ruffles, but I don't really like the apron thing on the Feliz, so decided to ruffle up the back of the Vida.  And lo and behold, I see I'm not the first person to have that idea!

I started with the 2-year-old, not knowing if the others cared for ruffles or not (and figuring she's too little to dislike them!) I loved these lime green Christmas prints.  Unfortunately, I'm not thrilled with the Vida pattern.  Why does the side have that swoop and come up at the bottom?  I may try and modify the side pieces and have a straight hem on the next one.  I also am going to find a different way to do the ruffles--when she bends over you'll be able to see the serged top of the ruffle.  But oh well.  One down, 3 to go!  (only one more will be a Vida, though.)





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

Sure hope it looks better on her than on the hanger!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Gab/sew faster!!!  We need to hit 250 in less than a week.  You need to move before my trip or I'll get lost!!!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Ok, the machine I've got is a Brother ULT 2002D.  I know the D is for Disney, and I'm guessing the 2002 is the model year.   From what I can tell, I do have all the pieces, I even found an unopened VHS owners guide, but we don't have a vcr anymore.  The biggest hoop is 10 1/4 x 6 1/4, with 3 others smaller than that.  That should be big enough for most anything, right?  I think the embroidery part of it is going to be easy once I figure out how to load the hoop.  But I don't have a clue on how to do the digitized applique with fabrics in the design.  Is there a good place for a tutorial out there (ok, yea, check the bookmarks!)  I like everything I've seen here, but would like to do some that aren't all Disney.  Rebecca fell in love with a Fancy Nancy dress we saw on  but it was already at $250 and the reserve wasn't met yet, another reason I want to get this working...for that kind of $$  I can make more than one outfit!  

Thanks for your patience with me, I appreciate any help I get!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I need help understanding how to make the pattern for the Miss Iris bubble skirt that I bought on ycmt.com....anyone else have this pattern? Am due with DD#2 in 6 weeks and have a lot of sewing to be finished before she arrives!!


----------



## revrob

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ok, the machine I've got is a Brother ULT 2002D.  I know the D is for Disney, and I'm guessing the 2002 is the model year.   From what I can tell, I do have all the pieces, I even found an unopened VHS owners guide, but we don't have a vcr anymore.  The biggest hoop is 10 1/4 x 6 1/4, with 3 others smaller than that.  That should be big enough for most anything, right?  I think the embroidery part of it is going to be easy once I figure out how to load the hoop.  But I don't have a clue on how to do the digitized applique with fabrics in the design.  Is there a good place for a tutorial out there (ok, yea, check the bookmarks!)  I like everything I've seen here, but would like to do some that aren't all Disney.  Rebecca fell in love with a Fancy Nancy dress we saw on  but it was already at $250 and the reserve wasn't met yet, another reason I want to get this working...for that kind of $$  I can make more than one outfit!
> 
> Thanks for your patience with me, I appreciate any help I get!



That's definitely a size hoop that will allow you to do just about anything you could want to do!  Sounds like a great machine!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I need help understanding how to make the pattern for the Miss Iris bubble skirt that I bought on ycmt.com....anyone else have this pattern? Am due with DD#2 in 6 weeks and have a lot of sewing to be finished before she arrives!!



Sorry, I'm not familiar with the pattern - but what is the question that you have, maybe I can help anyway.


----------



## jessica52877

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ok, the machine I've got is a Brother ULT 2002D.  I know the D is for Disney, and I'm guessing the 2002 is the model year.   From what I can tell, I do have all the pieces, I even found an unopened VHS owners guide, but we don't have a vcr anymore.  The biggest hoop is 10 1/4 x 6 1/4, with 3 others smaller than that.  That should be big enough for most anything, right?  I think the embroidery part of it is going to be easy once I figure out how to load the hoop.  But I don't have a clue on how to do the digitized applique with fabrics in the design.  Is there a good place for a tutorial out there (ok, yea, check the bookmarks!)  I like everything I've seen here, but would like to do some that aren't all Disney.  Rebecca fell in love with a Fancy Nancy dress we saw on  but it was already at $250 and the reserve wasn't met yet, another reason I want to get this working...for that kind of $$  I can make more than one outfit!
> 
> Thanks for your patience with me, I appreciate any help I get!



I have this machine and LOVE it! It is a workhorse! Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions. You can pretty much do anything with it. 

YCMT has a tutorial on how to applique by machine I think.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Gab/sew faster!!!  We need to hit 250 in less than a week.  You need to move before my trip or I'll get lost!!!!!





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ok, the machine I've got is a Brother ULT 2002D.  I know the D is for Disney, and I'm guessing the 2002 is the model year.   From what I can tell, I do have all the pieces, I even found an unopened VHS owners guide, but we don't have a vcr anymore.  The biggest hoop is 10 1/4 x 6 1/4, with 3 others smaller than that.  That should be big enough for most anything, right?  I think the embroidery part of it is going to be easy once I figure out how to load the hoop.  But I don't have a clue on how to do the digitized applique with fabrics in the design.  Is there a good place for a tutorial out there (ok, yea, check the bookmarks!)  I like everything I've seen here, but would like to do some that aren't all Disney.  Rebecca fell in love with a Fancy Nancy dress we saw on  but it was already at $250 and the reserve wasn't met yet, another reason I want to get this working...for that kind of $$  I can make more than one outfit!
> 
> Thanks for your patience with me, I appreciate any help I get!


This sounds like a great machine!  HeatherSue has some 10 x 6 designs and hers are very easy to do.   Have fun!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

angel23321 said:


> I see why you're confused, I think we're talking about different bonnets...here is Emma last year.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Yes, I am looking for a different one, but thanks for trying to help!  Very cute though!



MinnieVanMom said:


> HELP! Friends!
> How can I hide the new embroidery machine I just bought from DH?  He is going to kill me if and when he finds out how much I paid for it.
> 
> What am I going to do with brand new Brother 750D embroidery machine?  It has been used only to make the outfits for our last Disney trip and nothing else.  Heck, I just bought it under two months ago.  What should I do with it?  Anyone need a next to new machine?
> 
> Time to find a place to hide a big machine and the big receipt.



I just PM'd you about your machine!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am looking at a website that has some floor model & refurb'd machines - but no prices. I have to call. They have Brother Innovis 2800D, 2500D, 1500D, 4000D, a ULT2002D --Can anyone tell me what these machine are priced at where they live? I am trying to get the best deal obviously and I only have one sew/vac place near me that had a 1200D on sale for $1500 and a 1500D on sale for $2899. I did not ask about the higher numbered machines. can anyone help me out? I was checking out the 2800D & the 4000D only because if I am going to invest my money I want a really good one that should last me a LONG LONG time. Then I was reading the PP about the ULT2002D and they have one of those too but again I have to call. That one I can't find a price for either. Does that one have a USB? take a card?  ANyone have a preference for which machine. I really am ready for the next step into embroidery!


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am looking at a website that has some floor model & refurb'd machines - but no prices. I have to call. They have Brother Innovis 2800D, 2500D, 1500D, 4000D, a ULT2002D --Can anyone tell me what these machine are priced at where they live? I am trying to get the best deal obviously and I only have one sew/vac place near me that had a 1200D on sale for $1500 and a 1500D on sale for $2899. I did not ask about the higher numbered machines. can anyone help me out? I was checking out the 2800D & the 4000D only because if I am going to invest my money I want a really good one that should last me a LONG LONG time. Then I was reading the PP about the ULT2002D and they have one of those too but again I have to call. That one I can't find a price for either. Does that one have a USB? take a card?  ANyone have a preference for which machine. I really am ready for the next step into embroidery!



My local store is listing the ULT2002D for $1999.00.  Their listing says list price is $3999.00.


----------



## jessica52877

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am looking at a website that has some floor model & refurb'd machines - but no prices. I have to call. They have Brother Innovis 2800D, 2500D, 1500D, 4000D, a ULT2002D --Can anyone tell me what these machine are priced at where they live? I am trying to get the best deal obviously and I only have one sew/vac place near me that had a 1200D on sale for $1500 and a 1500D on sale for $2899. I did not ask about the higher numbered machines. can anyone help me out? I was checking out the 2800D & the 4000D only because if I am going to invest my money I want a really good one that should last me a LONG LONG time. Then I was reading the PP about the ULT2002D and they have one of those too but again I have to call. That one I can't find a price for either. Does that one have a USB? take a card?  ANyone have a preference for which machine. I really am ready for the next step into embroidery!



I paid $4000 for my 2002D almost 8 years ago. I have no idea about any prices now. I also didn't know you could barter on the price then!  

It does NOT have a USB port. It DOES take a card or a 3.5 inch disk (pre CD rom). I have a portable drive that I plug into my computer and put the design on the disk and then take the disk right to the machine. Heather also does the same. She bought hers on ebay since they probably aren't at your local walmart. I had mine from way back when.


----------



## jmrdavis99

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am looking at a website that has some floor model & refurb'd machines - but no prices. I have to call. They have Brother Innovis 2800D, 2500D, 1500D, 4000D, a ULT2002D --Can anyone tell me what these machine are priced at where they live? I am trying to get the best deal obviously and I only have one sew/vac place near me that had a 1200D on sale for $1500 and a 1500D on sale for $2899. I did not ask about the higher numbered machines. can anyone help me out? I was checking out the 2800D & the 4000D only because if I am going to invest my money I want a really good one that should last me a LONG LONG time. Then I was reading the PP about the ULT2002D and they have one of those too but again I have to call. That one I can't find a price for either. Does that one have a USB? take a card?  ANyone have a preference for which machine. I really am ready for the next step into embroidery!



In OK City, the 1500D was around $2250 in April.   I *LOVE* my 1500D, but saw the 2800D this past weekend and am thinking of upgrading.  I have NO idea of the price on the 2800D, tho.  Let us know what you find out!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am looking at a website that has some floor model & refurb'd machines - but no prices. I have to call. They have Brother Innovis 2800D, 2500D, 1500D, 4000D, a ULT2002D --Can anyone tell me what these machine are priced at where they live? I am trying to get the best deal obviously and I only have one sew/vac place near me that had a 1200D on sale for $1500 and a 1500D on sale for $2899. I did not ask about the higher numbered machines. can anyone help me out? I was checking out the 2800D & the 4000D only because if I am going to invest my money I want a really good one that should last me a LONG LONG time. Then I was reading the PP about the ULT2002D and they have one of those too but again I have to call. That one I can't find a price for either. Does that one have a USB? take a card?  ANyone have a preference for which machine. I really am ready for the next step into embroidery!



I bought my brand new 4500D early September this year, and paid about $3800 for it.    At the time, I also looked at the 1500D and the 2500D, and the 1500D was $1399, and the 2500D was $1999...all brand new, not floor models or refurbished, and they were also including a free upgrade with the 2500D.  They didn't have the 2800D available yet, and I didn't remember the price they quote me for that for when they get them...I think it was around $2999.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

GrammaBelle said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Sure hope it looks better on her than on the hanger!



The christmas vida is really cute! I haven't made anything for Christmas yet...guess I should start soon!!


----------



## tricia

tadamom said:


> 1st and last day outfits.  I made the Mickey heads on the bodice with black buttons.  One big button for the head and two smaller ones for the ears.  Parker kept calling them her Hidden Mickey's.



Nice to see the pics of your trip.  Love the Mickey Heads with buttons idea.  Everything looks great.



GrammaBelle said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Sure hope it looks better on her than on the hanger!




That's really cute.


----------



## revrob

I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!



Shannon that is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## tricia

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!



That is really pretty Shannon.


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!



SO pretty Shannon! I'm SO ready to move on to Christmas stuff!

Janet


----------



## mom2rtk

I need some pettiskirt help!

Believe it or not, Katie does not have a costume yet for Halloween..... Go figure...... 

Actually, she's a great sport about all the costume stuff, and enjoys dressing like a princess for Disney, but likes different stuff for Halloween. This year she wants the long delayed witch costume I planned when she was 3. (When she saw the sheer spider web fabric I bought, she said it scared her, so we moved on to make Snow White, her first princess costume!)

Anyway..... she wants something short and fluffy, so I need a last minute black pettiskirt. Anyone have recommendations where I might find something without weeks and weeks for a special order? I think I need something around 17" long.

And I KNOW I don't have the patience to do one myself.... As it is, the costume will get made last minute after mailing out my last costume order.....

Thanks for any help!


----------



## angel23321

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ok, the machine I've got is a Brother ULT 2002D.  I know the D is for Disney, and I'm guessing the 2002 is the model year.   From what I can tell, I do have all the pieces, I even found an unopened VHS owners guide, but we don't have a vcr anymore.  The biggest hoop is 10 1/4 x 6 1/4, with 3 others smaller than that.  That should be big enough for most anything, right?  I think the embroidery part of it is going to be easy once I figure out how to load the hoop.  But I don't have a clue on how to do the digitized applique with fabrics in the design.  Is there a good place for a tutorial out there (ok, yea, check the bookmarks!)  I like everything I've seen here, but would like to do some that aren't all Disney.  Rebecca fell in love with a Fancy Nancy dress we saw on  but it was already at $250 and the reserve wasn't met yet, another reason I want to get this working...for that kind of $$  I can make more than one outfit!
> 
> Thanks for your patience with me, I appreciate any help I get!



That is the machine I have.  I have had it since 2001 (so maybe they're like cars using the next year LOL).  I LOVE my machine. I will tell you that some of these machines are very picky with the type of thread they like, especially the bobbin thread.  I can only use Brother bobbin thread in my machine or it gets gummed up.  And my machine does not necessarily like Sulky thread although it will work.  If you want to PM me, I can give you some good tips with this machine.  
Have fun.


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> I need some pettiskirt help!
> 
> Believe it or not, Katie does not have a costume yet for Halloween..... Go figure......
> 
> Actually, she's a great sport about all the costume stuff, and enjoys dressing like a princess for Disney, but likes different stuff for Halloween. This year she wants the long delayed witch costume I planned when she was 3. (When she saw the sheer spider web fabric I bought, she said it scared her, so we moved on to make Snow White, her first princess costume!)
> 
> Anyway..... she wants something short and fluffy, so I need a last minute black pettiskirt. Anyone have recommendations where I might find something without weeks and weeks for a special order? I think I need something around 17" long.
> 
> And I KNOW I don't have the patience to do one myself.... As it is, the costume will get made last minute after mailing out my last costume order.....
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I've had luck finding last minute pettis on ebay.  You might want to search there - you may be surprised!


----------



## Granna4679

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!



I love this....the fabric is sooo cute too!!


----------



## birdie757

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!
> 
> That is gorgeous!  I can't wait to get started on Christmas stuff!


----------



## birdie757

Ok, this sounds funny, but any ideas for cold weather customs?  We live south of Orlando and we will be driving up to Disney in 22 days.  Cold for us is a lot warmer than most.  We do long sleeves in mid to low 70's and light jackets for 60's.  50's we cry a little...lol.  Well we are already going to get down into the 60's at night here this weekend and that hasn't happened since April.  So I am thinking it might get cool during our trip.  My dd has zero pants or long sleeves that fit her...much less a jacket.

Do you guys just wear long sleeves under the sundresses?  I was thinking of leggings and maybe an embroidered hoodie?  I have a really easy pattern.  I also have a cute hooded cape from Ottobre Design I considered.    I am assuming water soluble on the top of fleece or velour before embroidering on it?  I am still finishing halloween costumes now so I hope I will have time to finish.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Cute! Cute! Cute!

I think that covers everything I saw while I was catching up.  I was proud of being able to stay caught up & then I had to stop & make an outfit I'd been promising my mom before our scrapbook week-end & then I had to get ready for my U2 concert in Dallas.  Go figure, I got behind again.

No pics of Mom's outfit, but this is the shirt I made for the concert.  And, yes, I did get that look from dh for making a shirt.  I didn't come up with this idea, I nearly bought a shirt just like this a few years ago at Christmas & have kicked myself since for not getting it.






This is how close we were.






This is why I wanted so close.


----------



## livndisney

birdie757 said:


> Ok, this sounds funny, but any ideas for cold weather customs?  We live south of Orlando and we will be driving up to Disney in 22 days.  Cold for us is a lot warmer than most.  We do long sleeves in mid to low 70's and light jackets for 60's.  50's we cry a little...lol.  Well we are already going to get down into the 60's at night here this weekend and that hasn't happened since April.  So I am thinking it might get cool during our trip.  My dd has zero pants or long sleeves that fit her...much less a jacket.
> 
> Do you guys just wear long sleeves under the sundresses?  I was thinking of leggings and maybe an embroidered hoodie?  I have a really easy pattern.  I also have a cute hooded cape from Ottobre Design I considered.    I am assuming water soluble on the top of fleece or velour before embroidering on it?  I am still finishing halloween costumes now so I hope I will have time to finish.



We do leggings and tees under dresses. I did make DD a fleece princess poncho that I think she has worn twice.


----------



## ireland_nicole

GrammaBelle said:


> Finally finished something to post.  I wanted to start practicing some patterns before sewing for the granddaughters for our WDW trip in 13 months.  I decided to make them all Christmas dresses.  Then I thought it would be fun to have butt ruffles, but I don't really like the apron thing on the Feliz, so decided to ruffle up the back of the Vida.  And lo and behold, I see I'm not the first person to have that idea!
> 
> I started with the 2-year-old, not knowing if the others cared for ruffles or not (and figuring she's too little to dislike them!) I loved these lime green Christmas prints.  Unfortunately, I'm not thrilled with the Vida pattern.  Why does the side have that swoop and come up at the bottom?  I may try and modify the side pieces and have a straight hem on the next one.  I also am going to find a different way to do the ruffles--when she bends over you'll be able to see the serged top of the ruffle.  But oh well.  One down, 3 to go!  (only one more will be a Vida, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Sure hope it looks better on her than on the hanger!


I think it's really cute!!



revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!


Oh my gosh, I love, love this!!!  Can I case it please?- pretty please w/ sugar on top?  I have another Disney Christmas fabric and was trying to decide what to make- this is so perfect!!!


100AcrePrincess said:


> Cute! Cute! Cute!
> 
> I think that covers everything I saw while I was catching up.  I was proud of being able to stay caught up & then I had to stop & make an outfit I'd been promising my mom before our scrapbook week-end & then I had to get ready for my U2 concert in Dallas.  Go figure, I got behind again.
> 
> No pics of Mom's outfit, but this is the shirt I made for the concert.  And, yes, I did get that look from dh for making a shirt.  I didn't come up with this idea, I nearly bought a shirt just like this a few years ago at Christmas & have kicked myself since for not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how close we were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I wanted so close.



First, cute shirt.  Second, I am so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so completely jealous of you right now.


----------



## eeyore3847

hello everyone!! We are bakc from our trip to Disneyland! Had a great vacation. A cold came back with us and is delaying my unpacking!!
But will post pics soon!! Promiss!!!

Lori


----------



## revrob

HEADS UP!  YCMT has TWO FREE PATTERNS for a limited time!  Carla C's festive vest - and FILLED TUTU!  PERFECT for Halloween costumes!
Check them out and download while they're still available!
http://www.youcanmakethis.com


----------



## Shannalee724

Hello everyone!!!  I have been busy busy with our biggest conference of the year this week.  I have only had time to pop in here and there and lurk.  So, this is a drive by post to say WOW!!  I love all of the new stuff.  The halter outfits and Christmas dresses were my favorite!

Kaedyn's first cheer competition is this weekend. I made bottle wraps for the girls.  I will post pics later.  Until then, here is a picture of Kaedyn in her full hair and makeup. (We were practicing!)






I promise to post pics when we return!


----------



## tadamom

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!



Shannon that is beautiful!!!


----------



## kidneygirl

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!



LOVE this!!!!  

I have that Mickey Christmas fabric and have been trying to figure out what to do with it, even though DD has more than enough outfits for our December Disney trip.  After seeing your creation, I'm thinking I need to do something with the fabric.  (shhhh...don't tell DH because he thinks I'm nuts for making her outfits for Disney anyway!)


Here's the latest dress I made...my simple version of a Drizella dress my DD requested I make for her to wear to 1900 Park Fare (she's 3 and 1/2 so I think it's funny that she requested to dress up as Drizella!)


----------



## bear_mom

tadamom said:


> Well, we are back from the world (on Monday night actually) and I now need a vacation after my vacation.  We had lots of fun but with 11 people in our group...we had a lot of testy moments.
> 
> Anyways...we had a great time!  I only saw a few customs.  It was mostly t-shirts with Mickey heads, embroidered names & maybe some with ribbon added to them.  The only real customs I saw was one group outside of Splash Mountain that had about 4 little girls in beautiful pillowcase dresses with digitized princess cuties on them.  They were all beautiful!  I asked if they were Disboutiquers, the girl said no but someone else was.  Not sure if it was someone in her group or if a disboutiquer made them for them.  Does anyone know who I'm talking about?
> 
> Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> 1st and last day outfits.  I made the Mickey heads on the bodice with black buttons.  One big button for the head and two smaller ones for the ears.  Parker kept calling them her Hidden Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael and my nephew both had on red shirts with black Mickey heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great pic but Nemo Storybook twirl skirts for the girls and appliqued shirts for the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish this pic was closer but it's the only one I have of the outfits.  Zebra mickey head for Michael and Parker's dress was done with black/white zebra and pink sparkly fabric....she also had zebra buttons on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP....I ordered all the costumes except for Parker's Megara dress.  I was really happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of the waterfall at Maelstrom.  Shannon made Parker's Sleeping Beauty sundress -- all of the princesses loved it and she got tons of compliments on it throughout the park.  I made Michael's Prince Charming costume.  He now says he wants to wear it for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after my husband starts editing videos I can get better pictures of the outfits.  I didn't take a ton of pictures b/c my husband pretty much filmed our entire trip with his new video camera.



Very cute. Are those buttons you used for the mickey heads on the top outfit?



revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!



I wish I was that creative.

Emily


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ok, the machine I've got is a Brother ULT 2002D.  I know the D is for Disney, and I'm guessing the 2002 is the model year.   From what I can tell, I do have all the pieces, I even found an unopened VHS owners guide, but we don't have a vcr anymore.  The biggest hoop is 10 1/4 x 6 1/4, with 3 others smaller than that.  That should be big enough for most anything, right?  I think the embroidery part of it is going to be easy once I figure out how to load the hoop.  But I don't have a clue on how to do the digitized applique with fabrics in the design.  Is there a good place for a tutorial out there (ok, yea, check the bookmarks!)  I like everything I've seen here, but would like to do some that aren't all Disney.  Rebecca fell in love with a Fancy Nancy dress we saw on  but it was already at $250 and the reserve wasn't met yet, another reason I want to get this working...for that kind of $$  I can make more than one outfit!
> 
> Thanks for your patience with me, I appreciate any help I get!



That looks like a nice machine! If you need the manual, you can save this and print it:
http://www.brother-usa.com/ModelDocuments/Consumer/Users Manual/UM_ULT_2002D_EN_201.PDF





kidneygirl said:


> LOVE this!!!!
> 
> I have that Mickey Christmas fabric and have been trying to figure out what to do with it, even though DD has more than enough outfits for our December Disney trip.  After seeing your creation, I'm thinking I need to do something with the fabric.  (shhhh...don't tell DH because he thinks I'm nuts for making her outfits for Disney anyway!)
> 
> 
> Here's the latest dress I made...my simple version of a Drizella dress my DD requested I make for her to wear to 1900 Park Fare (she's 3 and 1/2 so I think it's funny that she requested to dress up as Drizella!)



Trust me, Drizella is going to LOOOOOOOOVE this!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> First, cute shirt.  Second, I am so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so completely jealous of you right now.



I'm not sure there are enough excited smilies to even begin to tell you how excited I was or how great the show was.  Benita was there too, but she had seats & where she was the sound was bad.  Apparently, they haven't fixed the stadium acoustics for concerts.  It was a great show though.  I still get a silly smile & want to jump up & down when I think about it.  This was our 5th U2 show & it was one of the best.


----------



## kathyell

revrob said:


> HEADS UP!  YCMT has TWO FREE PATTERNS for a limited time!  Carla C's festive vest - and FILLED TUTU!  PERFECT for Halloween costumes!
> Check them out and download while they're still available!
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com



Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## chrissid7

That Christmas dress is absolutly the cutest thing ever What a great job!!! I love it!


----------



## teresajoy

*Big Give Help Needed!*

The KDZBear Give is still in need of outfits for the kids and crayon roll ups. Can anyone help us get this filled?
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68592&threadid=673691&page=1#5204993

The Gives are filling up a lot slower right now. I know there are a lot of vacations and holiday plans going on right now, but any help we can give these families is so appreciated. (I also know that the links weren't working for awhile, but that should all be fixed now)

I'm hoping to get a new Give up next week too, so don't be shy signing up, there is lots of room for everyone!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!


This is gorgeous!!!!! I love the peekaboo. Did you just cut out that part of the skirt?? I need to know how to do that!!! What a lucky little girl!


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://www.roxanesheirlooms.com/products/1391




Not sure if any of you have seen this fabric, but I thought it would be cute for an Epcot outfit. Doesn't have the flags, but does have cute kiddos and maps.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.roxanesheirlooms.com/products/1391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if any of you have seen this fabric, but I thought it would be cute for an Epcot outfit. Doesn't have the flags, but does have cute kiddos and maps.



OOOH!! I really like that!!!

It reminds me of "Hands Across America"! Did anyone else here do that way back when??


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> This is gorgeous!!!!! I love the peekaboo. Did you just cut out that part of the skirt?? I need to know how to do that!!! What a lucky little girl!



I used the peek a boo skirt directions from YCMT to figure out how to do that part.  Basically, it is all the same length, then there are these ties that are part of the design - after it's all stitched together, you pull that part up and tie it in the ties.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


> *Big Give Help Needed!*
> 
> The KDZBear Give is still in need of outfits for the kids and crayon roll ups. Can anyone help us get this filled?
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68592&threadid=673691&page=1#5204993
> 
> The Gives are filling up a lot slower right now. I know there are a lot of vacations and holiday plans going on right now, but any help we can give these families is so appreciated. (I also know that the links weren't working for awhile, but that should all be fixed now)
> 
> I'm hoping to get a new Give up next week too, so don't be shy signing up, there is lots of room for everyone!



Ok...I'm so confused!  I just read this family's TR.  They were just at WDW two weeks ago.  Are they going back or did their trip get moved up???

ETA....nope...they are taking two trips!  Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## h518may

Just wanted to show the skirt I made DD.  I have to say right now I hate ruffles.  My sewing machine was acting up and made this project lots harder.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Well friends, 
The gig is up.  I forgot that DH is a friend on Facebook.  He came to me today and said...."so you bought another machine?"  Yep, swallow hard and he then reminded me about Facebook.  Duh!  He is very neutral on the subject and the conversation was over in about 15 seconds.  He asked how I was going to pay for it.  I explained and he said that he knew I wanted a different machine than the one I had bought originally.

So I really do need to find a new home for the brand new 750D that I just bought two months ago.  I has a usb connection and a card reader for brother cards.  It has Disney designs loaded into it and a few more I have added.  It does split designs and imports well.  I have yet to have a single problem.  It has the 5X7 hoop.  I would like to see it find a new home with a Disboutiquer.  

I don't know how to check the hours?  Could anyone tell me how to do it?  I will say that I think it is under 10 hours since I have not done very much on it but time does slip away when you get to be my age.


----------



## tadamom

bear_mom said:


> Very cute. Are those buttons you used for the mickey heads on the top outfit?
> 
> Emily



I used 2 different sized solid black buttons.  Obviously the bigger one for the head and 2 smaller ones for the ears.  I hand stitched them on before I sewed the bodice front and lining together.


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well friends,
> The gig is up.  I forgot that DH is a friend on Facebook.  He came to me today and said...."so you bought another machine?"  Yep, swallow hard and he then reminded me about Facebook.  Duh!  He is very neutral on the subject and the conversation was over in about 15 seconds.  He asked how I was going to pay for it.  I explained and he said that he knew I wanted a different machine than the one I had bought originally.
> 
> So I really do need to find a new home for the brand new 750D that I just bought two months ago.  I has a usb connection and a card reader for brother cards.  It has Disney designs loaded into it and a few more I have added.  It does split designs and imports well.  I have yet to have a single problem.  It has the 5X7 hoop.  I would like to see it find a new home with a Disboutiquer.
> 
> I don't know how to check the hours?  Could anyone tell me how to do it?  I will say that I think it is under 10 hours since I have not done very much on it but time does slip away when you get to be my age.



Can't help you on that ... but how much do you want for it?

Nini


----------



## desparatelydisney

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!



I am going to Hancock's right now!!!!  You totally have me in the Christmas spirit!  Awesome Dress!!!


----------



## revrob

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS ON MY CHRISTMAS DRESS!  I'm sorry, I forgot to quote them all, but I want you all to know how much I appreciate your kind words.  Someone also asked about Caseing - all I can say is have fun!  Go for it!  It's a combination of Carla C's simply sweet and the peek-a-boo skirt.    I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## VBAndrea

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!


Good thing the design was your choice b/c I don't think anyone could have topped that!  It's beautiful.



birdie757 said:


> Ok, this sounds funny, but any ideas for cold weather customs?  We live south of Orlando and we will be driving up to Disney in 22 days.  Cold for us is a lot warmer than most.  We do long sleeves in mid to low 70's and light jackets for 60's.  50's we cry a little...lol.  Well we are already going to get down into the 60's at night here this weekend and that hasn't happened since April.  So I am thinking it might get cool during our trip.  My dd has zero pants or long sleeves that fit her...much less a jacket.
> 
> Do you guys just wear long sleeves under the sundresses?  I was thinking of leggings and maybe an embroidered hoodie?  I have a really easy pattern.  I also have a cute hooded cape from Ottobre Design I considered.    I am assuming water soluble on the top of fleece or velour before embroidering on it?  I am still finishing halloween costumes now so I hope I will have time to finish.


I am going with the jumper style bodices and long sleeved shirts under them as needed.  I actually just sent dd to school yesterday in a twirl dress with long sleeves under it and matching leggings (matched the solid knit long sleeved shirt).  It looked nice, though not quite as pretty as with nothing and the fit was a little tighter, which I did not take into consideration in the bodices on the dresses I'm making her 




100AcrePrincess said:


> Cute! Cute! Cute!
> 
> I think that covers everything I saw while I was catching up.  I was proud of being able to stay caught up & then I had to stop & make an outfit I'd been promising my mom before our scrapbook week-end & then I had to get ready for my U2 concert in Dallas.  Go figure, I got behind again.
> 
> No pics of Mom's outfit, but this is the shirt I made for the concert.  And, yes, I did get that look from dh for making a shirt.  I didn't come up with this idea, I nearly bought a shirt just like this a few years ago at Christmas & have kicked myself since for not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how close we were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I wanted so close.


Oh I'm jealous!!!!  I've only seen U2 once and that was about 25 years ago 



eeyore3847 said:


> hello everyone!! We are bakc from our trip to Disneyland! Had a great vacation. A cold came back with us and is delaying my unpacking!!
> But will post pics soon!! Promiss!!!
> 
> Lori


Sorry you returned with a cold.  I hope you had a good time otherwise and can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I checked out a Viking Designer Topaz 20 today. Doe anyone have one? how do you like it? Are Viking machines good? the shop I went to had it for $2999.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I checked out a Viking Designer Topaz 20 today. Doe anyone have one? how do you like it? Are Viking machines good? the shop I went to had it for $2999.



I can't comment on that exact machine, but I can on Viking in general...I've had them for years with no problems.  My mother worked for a dealer, and she would swap machines on a regular basis when trade-in's came in, upgrading at minimal cost along the way, she bought her first one when I was in grade school, and it still works, I'm saving it for my oldest so she has a machine if she wants it when she moves out.  I've got a #1 that's got to be at least 15 years old, she got it for me when they were trading out floor models as new editions came out.  I've never had to have anything done to it other than regular service, and it's seen many hours of sewing on it, 2 complete nurseries, many diapers and lots of children's clothing.  The only reason I've set it aside is to force myself to learn the embroidery on the Brother machine while the Viking is due for its anual servicing.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

VBAndrea said:


> Oh I'm jealous!!!!  I've only seen U2 once and that was about 25 years ago



I would love to have seen them then.  The friend I went with saw them in 1988 I think & hadn't seen them since.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well friends,
> The gig is up.  I forgot that DH is a friend on Facebook.  He came to me today and said...."so you bought another machine?"  Yep, swallow hard and he then reminded me about Facebook.  Duh!  He is very neutral on the subject and the conversation was over in about 15 seconds.  He asked how I was going to pay for it.  I explained and he said that he knew I wanted a different machine than the one I had bought originally.
> 
> So I really do need to find a new home for the brand new 750D that I just bought two months ago.  I has a usb connection and a card reader for brother cards.  It has Disney designs loaded into it and a few more I have added.  It does split designs and imports well.  I have yet to have a single problem.  It has the 5X7 hoop.  I would like to see it find a new home with a Disboutiquer.
> 
> I don't know how to check the hours?  Could anyone tell me how to do it?  I will say that I think it is under 10 hours since I have not done very much on it but time does slip away when you get to be my age.



PM me with details of the hours and stuff as DH agrees that a machine would make a great christmas present.


----------



## Qedrin

revrob said:


> HEADS UP!  YCMT has TWO FREE PATTERNS for a limited time!  Carla C's festive vest - and FILLED TUTU!  PERFECT for Halloween costumes!
> Check them out and download while they're still available!
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com



Thank You! I think this vest might be my first project


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Ok, someone on here knows .

I am making DD her Glenda the good witch costume- Does Glenda have a bow in the back or not?  I can't tell as one pic looks like it and one does not.  One costume I saw on  does and one does not.


----------



## Qedrin

itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok, someone on here knows .
> 
> I am making DD her Glenda the good witch costume- Does Glenda have a bow in the back or not?  I can't tell as one pic looks like it and one does not.  One costume I saw on  does and one does not.



I am doing this from memory, but in the movie I believe that she does not have a bow.

I just checked YouTube and she does not have a bow.


----------



## mom2rtk

itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok, someone on here knows .
> 
> I am making DD her Glenda the good witch costume- Does Glenda have a bow in the back or not?  I can't tell as one pic looks like it and one does not.  One costume I saw on  does and one does not.



I did my own version of this, as close to detail as possible, a couple of years ago. No bow, in spite of how much I like those big butt bows!!!!

If you have questions as you work on it, feel free to PM me!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

mom2rtk said:


> I did my own version of this, as close to detail as possible, a couple of years ago. No bow, in spite of how much I like those big butt bows!!!!
> 
> If you have questions as you work on it, feel free to PM me!





Thanks.  I have just washed all 17 yards of fabrics for it.  Apparently, some say that the original dress did have a butt bow but made the dress look funny to the director.  I may have to add it as DD has a thing for butt bows.  I found some great costume satin with tiny silver dots that will be for the stars and some great tulle with silver stars on it.  Now I just have to finish DS's costume of a tornado, it needs a lady on the bike.


----------



## aksunshine

Here are a couple of things I have finished:
Isabelle's costume. She is going to be a vampire. I made a 7, it is way too big!









Triple ruffle halloween pants. I made some for Beth's little Taylor, too!


----------



## Rosiekins

So I have been Lurking and Loving your thread here I visited YCMT and got myself a nifty Vertical Twirl pattern. I am making up a bunch for Craft Fairs and Bazaars this winter ( I have one so far and another ready to go but I have high hopes lol) I bought some Halloween fabric and am making myself one, what I am wondering if any other adults where this or am I gonna look a little nuts? Not that I mind a little nuts I am just curious.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aksunshine said:


> Here are a couple of things I have finished:
> Isabelle's costume. She is going to be a vampire. I made a 7, it is way too big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple ruffle halloween pants. I made some for Beth's little Taylor, too!


I love the outfit and she is just adorable.  The sleeves look great!


----------



## Tweevil

teresajoy said:


> *Big Give Help Needed!*
> 
> The KDZBear Give is still in need of outfits for the kids and crayon roll ups. Can anyone help us get this filled?
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68592&threadid=673691&page=1#5204993
> 
> The Gives are filling up a lot slower right now. I know there are a lot of vacations and holiday plans going on right now, but any help we can give these families is so appreciated. (I also know that the links weren't working for awhile, but that should all be fixed now)
> 
> I'm hoping to get a new Give up next week too, so don't be shy signing up, there is lots of room for everyone!



I am going to try to figure out what I can donate, I am not the best sewer.  Any ideas of what I could do?


Also, forgive me if this is posted before, I got the link in an email.

*Princess Tiana activities in WDW starting October 26th,  there is a riverboat cruise activity and pic opportunity in Liberty Square if I have read it right.  *Here is the link (pick one card at a time and a new item will open).  
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/di...4DP?cmp=dmov_dpic_frog_emc_101509jl_cen_parks


----------



## Jenjulia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am looking at a website that has some floor model & refurb'd machines - but no prices. I have to call. They have Brother Innovis 2800D, 2500D, 1500D, 4000D, a ULT2002D --Can anyone tell me what these machine are priced at where they live? I am trying to get the best deal obviously and I only have one sew/vac place near me that had a 1200D on sale for $1500 and a 1500D on sale for $2899. I did not ask about the higher numbered machines. can anyone help me out? I was checking out the 2800D & the 4000D only because if I am going to invest my money I want a really good one that should last me a LONG LONG time. Then I was reading the PP about the ULT2002D and they have one of those too but again I have to call. That one I can't find a price for either. Does that one have a USB? take a card?  ANyone have a preference for which machine. I really am ready for the next step into embroidery!



Good luck with whatever you choose. I remember lusting after machines for years until I was finally able to buy one last fall. 

I have a Brother 4000D that I bought last November for $3000 (used). It had 200,000 stitches on it and was a floor model. I feel pretty lucky because now I know how many stitches are in a design, I think I got a pretty good deal. At the time the dealer had a 2500D that was $2500 and had a couple million stitches on it. I paid extra ($250 or $300?) to have the first upgrade installed so that the machine has the same options as the 4500D. I live in the midwest.

I had wanted an embroidery machine for as long as I can remember and when I was finally able to buy one I bought one with the biggest hoop size that I could afford. I don't regret that decisision because with the boy's tees, I need a big hoop size. Sometimes I wonder if I made the right choice and wonder if I should have bought a smaller machine but I love, love, love my machine. I definately do not use it enough for what I paid for it though. I should be using it every day and sometimes feel guilty about that.


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I used the peek a boo skirt directions from YCMT to figure out how to do that part.  Basically, it is all the same length, then there are these ties that are part of the design - after it's all stitched together, you pull that part up and tie it in the ties.


Thanks. Now I want to get that pattern.. grr.. must resist! 




*HALP HALP!!*
Do you guys think this will work for a monsters inc *twirl stripwork skirt*?? I am way behind and making this to ship on Monday for a Big Give. I thought it wasn't due until later this month... sooo I will be busy sewing this weekend. I was supposed to be smocking some more Bo Peep, but now I will have to do that after Monday. I'm making an outfit for a 7 year old. I figured I'd do a stripwork skirt with an appliqued tee shirt. Any advice would be really appreciated. I don't do alot of stuff for older kiddos. I don't want it to be too childish. I was going to do panels with each character on it for the skirt.. will that be too much? I was thinking monsters inc logo on the shirt since it is white.. should I do a character on that instead and skip the characters on the skirt????


----------



## JUJU814

revrob said:


> I have something Christmas to show.  I had a request for a Christmas design - my choice.  This is what I came up with.   Of course, I've not made a thing Christmas for my own daughter - I need to get on that!



That is amazing!!! How beautiful you talented thing you!

Julie


----------



## aksunshine

SHANNON! I just adore that christmas dress! That is what I wanted to do for Isabelle's pirate skirt last trip. What pattern is it?


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> That is amazing!!! How beautiful you talented thing you!
> 
> Julie



AW,thanks!  That is so sweet of you!  



aksunshine said:


> SHANNON! I just adore that christmas dress! That is what I wanted to do for Isabelle's pirate skirt last trip. What pattern is it?




This was a combination (sorta) of Carla's simply sweet (bodice & straps & length measurements for the skirts) and the instructions for the peek-a-boo skirt.  Basically, I made the bodice, added two skirts (in different lengths) and added the tie up tab things from the peek-a-boo skirt and tied it up so you could see the applique underneath.  It was easy!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well friends,
> The gig is up.  I forgot that DH is a friend on Facebook.  He came to me today and said...."so you bought another machine?"  Yep, swallow hard and he then reminded me about Facebook.  Duh!  He is very neutral on the subject and the conversation was over in about 15 seconds.  He asked how I was going to pay for it.  I explained and he said that he knew I wanted a different machine than the one I had bought originally.
> 
> So I really do need to find a new home for the brand new 750D that I just bought two months ago.  I has a usb connection and a card reader for brother cards.  It has Disney designs loaded into it and a few more I have added.  It does split designs and imports well.  I have yet to have a single problem.  It has the 5X7 hoop.  I would like to see it find a new home with a Disboutiquer.
> 
> I don't know how to check the hours?  Could anyone tell me how to do it?  I will say that I think it is under 10 hours since I have not done very much on it but time does slip away when you get to be my age.



I just PM'd you back!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Shannon,
I am finishing up the Belle Simply Sweet for the Big Give.  I have a couple questions.

How did you attach the "shoulder sash" in the back of the dress?  I am guessing that the front is stitched on under the flower?  Is there a little gathered section in the back?

I love your Christmas dress.  I bought some of that fabric too.  It is adorable.

Thanks for your help.  I will get some pictures posted when I am finished.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Ok, here goes nothing...I'm making my first attempt on the embroidery unit.  I'm starting out with a Tinkerbell design.  I'll post a pic when I'm done!


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks. Now I want to get that pattern.. grr.. must resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HALP HALP!!*
> Do you guys think this will work for a monsters inc *twirl stripwork skirt*?? I am way behind and making this to ship on Monday for a Big Give. I thought it wasn't due until later this month... sooo I will be busy sewing this weekend. I was supposed to be smocking some more Bo Peep, but now I will have to do that after Monday. I'm making an outfit for a 7 year old. I figured I'd do a stripwork skirt with an appliqued tee shirt. Any advice would be really appreciated. I don't do alot of stuff for older kiddos. I don't want it to be too childish. I was going to do panels with each character on it for the skirt.. will that be too much? I was thinking monsters inc logo on the shirt since it is white.. should I do a character on that instead and skip the characters on the skirt????




I'm not loving the top bluish looking fabric, but I think the other two look really pretty!

To me, a 7 year old is still a pretty little kid, so I wouldn't worry about it looking too childish, and what you have described with the characters on the skirt sounds really cute! Even Arminda would like that and she's 11.


----------



## billwendy

Shannon!!!!!!!!!!
That Christmas dress is AMAZING!!!!!! I love the fabric, and its just so fun and festive and CUTE!!!! You are one talented seamstress my friend!!!


----------



## woodkins

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks. Now I want to get that pattern.. grr.. must resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HALP HALP!!*
> Do you guys think this will work for a monsters inc *twirl stripwork skirt*?? I am way behind and making this to ship on Monday for a Big Give. I thought it wasn't due until later this month... sooo I will be busy sewing this weekend. I was supposed to be smocking some more Bo Peep, but now I will have to do that after Monday. I'm making an outfit for a 7 year old. I figured I'd do a stripwork skirt with an appliqued tee shirt. Any advice would be really appreciated. I don't do alot of stuff for older kiddos. I don't want it to be too childish. I was going to do panels with each character on it for the skirt.. will that be too much? I was thinking monsters inc logo on the shirt since it is white.. should I do a character on that instead and skip the characters on the skirt????



My dd is 7 and I have to practically bribe her to wear any customs as WDW as they are "babyish" to her so I get where you are coming from. I think that a tee and stripwork twirl would be a great 7yr old set (that is mostly what my dd wears on our trips). What about sully or Mike on the tee shirt and then the Monsters inc logo on one of the skirt panels? I was thinking that instead of the bluish purple fabric what about a lime green like Mike W? Turquoise and lime look great together & it incorporates the two main character colors. Hope that helps! Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## jessica52877

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks. Now I want to get that pattern.. grr.. must resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HALP HALP!!*
> Do you guys think this will work for a monsters inc *twirl stripwork skirt*?? I am way behind and making this to ship on Monday for a Big Give. I thought it wasn't due until later this month... sooo I will be busy sewing this weekend. I was supposed to be smocking some more Bo Peep, but now I will have to do that after Monday. I'm making an outfit for a 7 year old. I figured I'd do a stripwork skirt with an appliqued tee shirt. Any advice would be really appreciated. I don't do alot of stuff for older kiddos. I don't want it to be too childish. I was going to do panels with each character on it for the skirt.. will that be too much? I was thinking monsters inc logo on the shirt since it is white.. should I do a character on that instead and skip the characters on the skirt????



I think for Monsters it works. The purple ties in with the Monsters and character fabrics I usually see. I would do what is best for you. How about maybe a character on the skirt and one on the t. I would go with Boo (of course she probably isn't easiest) but because she is so cute and purple. Mike is always quick and easy too. And maybe add the logo too another panel if you go with a character on the skirt. Monsters is one my favorites to do!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

woodkins said:


> My dd is 7 and I have to practically bribe her to wear any customs as WDW as they are "babyish" to her so I get where you are coming from. I think that a tee and stripwork twirl would be a great 7yr old set (that is mostly what my dd wears on our trips). What about sully or Mike on the tee shirt and then the Monsters inc logo on one of the skirt panels? I was thinking that instead of the bluish purple fabric what about a lime green like Mike W? Turquoise and lime look great together & it incorporates the two main character colors. Hope that helps! Can't wait to see what you come up with.



I think this sounds good!

Someone also took a bright green shirt and sewed an eye on the center of it for Mike Wizowkski.  I think it was AimeeG  It turned out really cute but not babyish. 

Sully is a turquise blue with purple polkadots on him and Mike is bright green.  So those colors are great for Monster's Inc.


----------



## jessica52877

Today is the ship date for  Deyki - MomTo4+more's BIG GIVE

If you need the address feel free to PM me here, the big give board or facebook! 

If you have signed up and for some reason can't make the item please let me know. If you have shipped and it isn't marked shipped on the big give board please let me know also. I have some holes in this one and want to get my ducks in a row with what I need I make tomorrow!

If you have checked in with me or someone or on the board then you are good! I know things come up!

Thanks everyone!!

Cathy, Dekyi's mom is going through alot right now. She hasn't had much computer time and wants to share her thanks for everything that has arrived so far. It has really been a joy for the kids to get stuff. She'll get pictures and all posted hopefully soon! 

I believe she also got a new little one in the house at the moment so that is taking up even more of her time! 

And I just wanted to send a big thank you out there to foster parents! So much love given to these children who truly need and appreciate it!!

I have been lurking and actually read most of what was posted while we were at disney! I put pictures up on my facebook page of our trip. Well, I am only through the first two days. I take too many pictures! I hope to do a trip report but I am not positive when I'll get to start it! The pictures pretty much tell the story!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

For Nidra
High School Musical Circle Neck Top





Close up of Circle Neck




For Chantae






Close up of rose it is pinned on with a safety pin.  I am not sure if I should sew it on.  I don't know if it would do well in the washing machine.  What do you think?  






Back of Dress






I used elastic to make the top skirt "bubble"





 Sorry it is such a blurry picture.
I put the elastic under the edge of the hem when I sewed the hem and then I zig-zag stitched over the elastic while I stretched it out.  When you are done the elastic gathers everything up.

I am ready to ship these out!  I hope they fit.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Here are the shirts I made for Tyler and his sisters


Tyler's Safari Mickey





Safari Minnie for his big sister Breanna





Belle Cutie for sister Hayley






These are HeatherSue's designs and they stitch out so well.


----------



## momtoprincess A

I finished my first vida!! I'll try to post pics later.
I also got two halloween costumes made.

I'm working on a possibility of going to Disneyworld at the end of Apr. -the beginning of May for Abby's 9th birthday. Please send possitive vibes that I can convince DH.
Does anyone know if they usually have any good deals for that time.
What is the weather like?
TIA


----------



## NiniMorris

First of all I have to say "Thank you Lisa!!!!"

Using your tutorial on your blog, I have just about finished my first two Vidas.  So far, the hardest part was deciding which fabrics to use.  

I did chicken out and decided not to do an appliqué and left off the mini ruffle I was going to put along where the bottom two sections join.  All I have left is adding the bodice lining and some finish work.  It has taken me 4 hours so far.  I was planning on it taking way longer (of course it would have if I hadn't been so chicken!)

Now, if my camera would just resurface....(I have offered a 15 reward for it, and it STILL hasn't made an appearance....)

Again, Thank you Lisa!!!!

Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

momtoprincess A said:


> I finished my first vida!! I'll try to post pics later.
> I also got two halloween costumes made.
> 
> I'm working on a possibility of going to Disneyworld at the end of Apr. -the beginning of May for Abby's 9th birthday. Please send possitive vibes that I can convince DH.
> Does anyone know if they usually have any good deals for that time.
> What is the weather like?
> TIA



That's a good time of year to visit.  It's warm enough to swim comfortably even for us Floridians, but not so sticky hot like the summer time.  Probably mid 80's for your high.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm shopping on etsy for some of heathersue's amazing designs, but I don't know exactly what format I need.  Someone here told me they had my exact machine, and kindly offered help if I need it.  But I'm brainless and didn't save the info and now I can't remember who you are!  I'm using the Brother  ULT2002, if anyone knows what I need to make it work, I'd appreciate it!  TIA

My first attempt at the embroidery worked great...I made 2 actually and decided to tackle the machine applique.


----------



## birdie757

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm shopping on etsy for some of heathersue's amazing designs, but I don't know exactly what format I need.  Someone here told me they had my exact machine, and kindly offered help if I need it.  But I'm brainless and didn't save the info and now I can't remember who you are!  I'm using the Brother  ULT2002, if anyone knows what I need to make it work, I'd appreciate it!  TIA
> 
> My first attempt at the embroidery worked great...I made 2 actually and decided to tackle the machine applique.



I don't have an answer for you, but I didn't have the right fomat for my machine and HeatherSue helped me find the right one.  So maybe you could send her an email and ask if you don't get a quick response from the board.


----------



## MiniGirl

Hi everyone..... As always, everything looks great. Things here have been crazy busy, but I had to come out of lurkdom to ask for advice/opinions.

I feel my serger is on it's last legs -- so to speak. Lately, I have had to spend more time threading, rethreading, etc than it actually takes me to sew the garment. I am tired of babying it along. Dh saw me messing with it and getting frustrated with it and suggested a new one. Woo Hoo!!!!

So, what kind to get? I have the inexpensive White brand now that used to be sold at JoAnn's. I've had it about 6 years, so it has served me well. I want at least 4 threads and I want it to be self-threading. (My eyes are getting old and threading has become harder and harder for me.) I do use my serger pretty hard and do use it for actual construction -- not just finishing off seams and hems. I also want to start working more with knits.

So, given this information.... what would you recommend? I've seen lots of Jukis for sale, but don't know much about that brand. I'd like to stay in the $500 range, but dh was actually looking at more expensive than that. His reasoning is that I do use it A LOT, and it is such a time saver for me. I'd rather not go much higher though because I also will be needing a new machine soon, too. Ack!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

This was DH when I told him this morning how much I spent on the new machine.  He says he is buying a new snowmachine.





If you have any friends or know of anyone that would like a Brother embroidery machine with Disney designs, please send them my way.


----------



## NaeNae

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm shopping on etsy for some of heathersue's amazing designs, but I don't know exactly what format I need.  Someone here told me they had my exact machine, and kindly offered help if I need it.  But I'm brainless and didn't save the info and now I can't remember who you are!  I'm using the Brother  ULT2002, if anyone knows what I need to make it work, I'd appreciate it!  TIA
> 
> My first attempt at the embroidery worked great...I made 2 actually and decided to tackle the machine applique.



If you have a Brother machine then you need PES format.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here are the shirts I made for Tyler and his sisters
> 
> 
> Tyler's Safari Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safari Minnie for his big sister Breanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle Cutie for sister Hayley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are HeatherSue's designs and they stitch out so well.


It all looks so very cute.  I am sure the family will love your wonderful gift.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NaeNae said:


> If you have a Brother machine then you need PES format.



Thank you, thank you!  I did pop an email to HeatherSue to give her a heads up that I'd need help.  Now I know and can do it myself next time, though it will be a while.  I ordered enough to keep me busy for quite a while!


----------



## disneymomof1

Well I have a dilemma, what should I make first.  I printed out  Carla C's Molly and Emily patterns this week and my Vida pattern just got delivered.  What's a girl to do?   

My funny DH came home from work this week, says he has something important to talk about, of course I get nervous, he says he wants to go to WDW for a few days in December so we can hit MVMCP and the Osbourne Lights.  Of course we just got back from a week in September and when we got home he said he was Disneyed out for a while.  Now look who wants to go!!!!  I am actually trying to talk my DH out of a trip to WDW, am I nuts or what, but I really want to save for an embroidery machine !!


----------



## momtoprincess A

disneymomof1 said:


> Well I have a dilemma, what should I make first.  I printed out  Carla C's Molly and Emily patterns this week and my Vida pattern just got delivered.  What's a girl to do?
> 
> My funny DH came home from work this week, says he has something important to talk about, of course I get nervous, he says he wants to go to WDW for a few days in December so we can hit MVMCP and the Osbourne Lights.  Of course we just got back from a week in September and when we got home he said he was Disneyed out for a while.  Now look who wants to go!!!!  I am actually trying to talk my DH out of a trip to WDW, am I nuts or what, but I really want to save for an embroidery machine !!



 I had that problem last week. 


*I am almost certain I can convince DH to do disney for Abigail's 9th birthday. 
I want to do BBB for her. Her favorite princess is Belle.
So now I need help since we've never been to "The World"
Where should I take her for dinner?
And I want to start planning an outfit as well.*


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Love the Big Give outfits! So cute!!

Question - which is better for my little Brother 270D - PE Design or the Ultimate Box?

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## aksunshine

Bonnie- If Abigail's favorite princess is Belle, defin. do Akershus for dinner. She usually takes photos with guests as they are being seated in her yellow ball gown. You can also usually see her at Cinderella's Royal Table (the castle- CRT), but in her town dress.


----------



## teresajoy

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> For Nidra
> High School Musical Circle Neck Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Circle Neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Chantae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of rose it is pinned on with a safety pin.  I am not sure if I should sew it on.  I don't know if it would do well in the washing machine.  What do you think?



These are all so cute!!!! I love them!!! You did a fabulous job and the family is going to be so excited!!! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here are the shirts I made for Tyler and his sisters
> 
> 
> Tyler's Safari Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safari Minnie for his big sister Breanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle Cutie for sister Hayley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are HeatherSue's designs and they stitch out so well.



I love these!!!  I made Arminda an outfit with that Belle design this last trip and she got SOOO many compliments on it!!! It's so cute!! 



momtoprincess A said:


> I finished my first vida!! I'll try to post pics later.
> I also got two halloween costumes made.
> 
> I'm working on a possibility of going to Disneyworld at the end of Apr. -the beginning of May for Abby's 9th birthday. Please send possitive vibes that I can convince DH.
> Does anyone know if they usually have any good deals for that time.
> What is the weather like?
> TIA



We usually go the first week of May and it is usually pretty nice. Sometimes it's a little chilly and sometimes it's really hot! 





MinnieVanMom said:


> This was DH when I told him this morning how much I spent on the new machine.  He says he is buying a new snowmachine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any friends or know of anyone that would like a Brother embroidery machine with Disney designs, please send them my way.


He looks a little stunned! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Well I have a dilemma, what should I make first.  I printed out  Carla C's Molly and Emily patterns this week and my Vida pattern just got delivered.  What's a girl to do?
> 
> My funny DH came home from work this week, says he has something important to talk about, of course I get nervous, he says he wants to go to WDW for a few days in December so we can hit MVMCP and the Osbourne Lights.  Of course we just got back from a week in September and when we got home he said he was Disneyed out for a while.  Now look who wants to go!!!!  I am actually trying to talk my DH out of a trip to WDW, am I nuts or what, but I really want to save for an embroidery machine !!


Always chose Carla! 

And YES you ar nuts!!!! Disney always wins!



momtoprincess A said:


> I had that problem last week.
> 
> 
> *I am almost certain I can convince DH to do disney for Abigail's 9th birthday.
> I want to do BBB for her. Her favorite princess is Belle.
> So now I need help since we've never been to "The World"
> Where should I take her for dinner?
> And I want to start planning an outfit as well.*



My favorite character meal is 1900 Park Fare with Cinderella and the Stepsisters!!!  Great food and TERRIFIC character interaction! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Love the Big Give outfits! So cute!!
> 
> Question - which is better for my little Brother 270D - PE Design or the Ultimate Box?
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



I only have the PED Basic, so I'm not much help!


----------



## sillyjodes

Yay, I think I figured out photobucket!  Here's a pic of our princesses with Sleeping Beauty.  The youngest, Maggie, loves Minnie.  I wish you could see the puffy sleeves, but it was cold!  She also has come ruffled capri's under there.  The oldest, Dora, has a long sleeved tee under her Pink cinderella gown to keep her warm as well.  I was having fits with the gathering stitches on the bottom of the skirt.  They kept falling out!  I think I'll try using elastic to redo the gathers  for the Harvest Festival here.


----------



## angel23321

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm shopping on etsy for some of heathersue's amazing designs, but I don't know exactly what format I need.  Someone here told me they had my exact machine, and kindly offered help if I need it.  But I'm brainless and didn't save the info and now I can't remember who you are!  I'm using the Brother  ULT2002, if anyone knows what I need to make it work, I'd appreciate it!  TIA
> 
> My first attempt at the embroidery worked great...I made 2 actually and decided to tackle the machine applique.



THat was me..you need the pes format.  I love Heathersue's designs. I've never had designs I've bought online stitch out so nicely.


----------



## momtoprincess A

aksunshine said:


> Bonnie- If Abigail's favorite princess is Belle, defin. do Akershus for dinner. She usually takes photos with guests as they are being seated in her yellow ball gown. You can also usually see her at Cinderella's Royal Table (the castle- CRT), but in her town dress.



I was trying to decide between these two. I maybe I'll do both, but I have to decide what to do for her birthday.
I gusess it depends on what I can get a reservation for.


----------



## momtoprincess A

teresajoy said:


> We usually go the first week of May and it is usually pretty nice. Sometimes it's a little chilly and sometimes it's really hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite character meal is 1900 Park Fare with Cinderella and the Stepsisters!!!  Great food and TERRIFIC character interaction!



I would love to do that one too. I don't know how many Princess things I can convince my soon to be 14 and 12 year old sons (as well as their father) to do.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

momtoprincess A said:


> I would love to do that one too. I don't know how many Princess things I can convince my soon to be 14 and 12 year old sons (as well as their father) to do.




I don't have sons to worry about, but my DH is great when it comes to putting up with feminine whims.  Surprising since he has 3 brothers and his sister was a tomboy.  He's always said some guys are destined to be daddies to little girls, and he truly believes he was one of them.  Our last was an "unexpected blessing" and when asked if he was hoping for his last chance at a son, he said no, he loves his girls.


----------



## teresajoy

momtoprincess A said:


> I would love to do that one too. I don't know how many Princess things I can convince my soon to be 14 and 12 year old sons (as well as their father) to do.



I wouldn't exactly call dinner with the stepsisters "princessy"  It's terrific fun though! 

Heather got a wonderful video of our entrance into 1900 Park Fare the other week! It was so GREAT!!! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I don't have sons to worry about, but my DH is great when it comes to putting up with feminine whims.  Surprising since he has 3 brothers and his sister was a tomboy.  He's always said some guys are destined to be daddies to little girls, and he truly believes he was one of them.  Our last was an "unexpected blessing" and when asked if he was hoping for his last chance at a son, he said no, he loves his girls.



Oh, that is so sweet!


----------



## revrob

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Shannon,
> I am finishing up the Belle Simply Sweet for the Big Give.  I have a couple questions.
> 
> How did you attach the "shoulder sash" in the back of the dress?  I am guessing that the front is stitched on under the flower?  Is there a little gathered section in the back?
> 
> I love your Christmas dress.  I bought some of that fabric too.  It is adorable.
> 
> Thanks for your help.  I will get some pictures posted when I am finished.



I may be late - but I just wanted to say that to attach the front and back sashy parts, I just topstitched them to the top part of the bodice on both the front and back.  It worked great!



billwendy said:


> Shannon!!!!!!!!!!
> That Christmas dress is AMAZING!!!!!! I love the fabric, and its just so fun and festive and CUTE!!!! You are one talented seamstress my friend!!!



AW!  Thanks so much!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> For Nidra
> High School Musical Circle Neck Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Circle Neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Chantae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of rose it is pinned on with a safety pin.  I am not sure if I should sew it on.  I don't know if it would do well in the washing machine.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used elastic to make the top skirt "bubble"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it is such a blurry picture.
> I put the elastic under the edge of the hem when I sewed the hem and then I zig-zag stitched over the elastic while I stretched it out.  When you are done the elastic gathers everything up.
> 
> I am ready to ship these out!  I hope they fit.




those turned out SO CUTE!  Great job!



MiniGirl said:


> Hi everyone..... As always, everything looks great. Things here have been crazy busy, but I had to come out of lurkdom to ask for advice/opinions.
> 
> I feel my serger is on it's last legs -- so to speak. Lately, I have had to spend more time threading, rethreading, etc than it actually takes me to sew the garment. I am tired of babying it along. Dh saw me messing with it and getting frustrated with it and suggested a new one. Woo Hoo!!!!
> 
> So, what kind to get? I have the inexpensive White brand now that used to be sold at JoAnn's. I've had it about 6 years, so it has served me well. I want at least 4 threads and I want it to be self-threading. (My eyes are getting old and threading has become harder and harder for me.) I do use my serger pretty hard and do use it for actual construction -- not just finishing off seams and hems. I also want to start working more with knits.
> 
> So, given this information.... what would you recommend? I've seen lots of Jukis for sale, but don't know much about that brand. I'd like to stay in the $500 range, but dh was actually looking at more expensive than that. His reasoning is that I do use it A LOT, and it is such a time saver for me. I'd rather not go much higher though because I also will be needing a new machine soon, too. Ack!!!



Well, it's more than $500 - but I HIGHLY recommend a babylock serger with jet air threading.  It has seriously changed my sewing life!  I have the lowest end machine that has the jet air threading (imagine) because of the cost - but I seriously would not sew without that thing!  If you sew alot and use it for construction, it really is the only way to go in my opinion.  Not only does it thread itself, but there are also NO TENSION discs to deal with.  You simply select the type of stitch that you want to stitch, and the machine automatically adjusts everything to form that time of stitch.


----------



## NaeNae

revrob said:


> Well, it's more than $500 - but I HIGHLY recommend a babylock serger with jet air threading.  It has seriously changed my sewing life!  I have the lowest end machine that has the jet air threading (imagine) because of the cost - but I seriously would not sew without that thing!  If you sew alot and use it for construction, it really is the only way to go in my opinion.  Not only does it thread itself, but there are also NO TENSION discs to deal with.  You simply select the type of stitch that you want to stitch, and the machine automatically adjusts everything to form that time of stitch.



I would have to agree!  I love that machine and it is a real work horse.  I use it on almost everything I sew.  The jet air threading is the best!  If you can swing it it is definitly worth the money.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

revrob said:


> Well, it's more than $500 - but I HIGHLY recommend a babylock serger with jet air threading.  It has seriously changed my sewing life!  I have the lowest end machine that has the jet air threading (imagine) because of the cost - but I seriously would not sew without that thing!  If you sew alot and use it for construction, it really is the only way to go in my opinion.  Not only does it thread itself, but there are also NO TENSION discs to deal with.  You simply select the type of stitch that you want to stitch, and the machine automatically adjusts everything to form that time of stitch.



I can second that...I used to be one who'd do anything not to have to change thread color on a serger, but my babylock is so easy to fix, I swear it changes faster than my regular machine.  My old serger was so bad that I'd only change needle threads to match the garment, lol.  Its so easy to use you hardly have to read the directions, I just use the cardstock cheat sheet to help me get every thing set on the right numbers and letters when I change to rolled hem and back.


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> I'm not loving the top bluish looking fabric, but I think the other two look really pretty!
> 
> To me, a 7 year old is still a pretty little kid, so I wouldn't worry about it looking too childish, and what you have described with the characters on the skirt sounds really cute! Even Arminda would like that and she's 11.


I hope she is like your girls and will enjoy the characters. I'm working on the shirt right now, and plan to finish the skirt tomorrow. I'm trying to decide between the fabric with the little doors and monsters on it that I have a tiny bit of in my stash or doing panels with characters.. if I do the panels it won't be as full because I want the characters to show. Can you tell I over think things? 



woodkins said:


> My dd is 7 and I have to practically bribe her to wear any customs as WDW as they are "babyish" to her so I get where you are coming from. I think that a tee and stripwork twirl would be a great 7yr old set (that is mostly what my dd wears on our trips). What about sully or Mike on the tee shirt and then the Monsters inc logo on one of the skirt panels? I was thinking that instead of the bluish purple fabric what about a lime green like Mike W? Turquoise and lime look great together & it incorporates the two main character colors. Hope that helps! Can't wait to see what you come up with.


 Hehe.. I thought the turquoise and lime looked horrible together, so that is why I picked out the purple. Hehe.. shows how different everyone thinks.  I digitized the logo, so I'm committed to using it somewhere. I have Mike W, Sully, and Boo designs from Claire to use too. I'm considering doing Sully on the tee though with my swirl turquoise fabric. I wish I lived near a Hancocks.. it would make this easier!



jessica52877 said:


> I think for Monsters it works. The purple ties in with the Monsters and character fabrics I usually see. I would do what is best for you. How about maybe a character on the skirt and one on the t. I would go with Boo (of course she probably isn't easiest) but because she is so cute and purple. Mike is always quick and easy too. And maybe add the logo too another panel if you go with a character on the skirt. Monsters is one my favorites to do!


I have the designs from Claire. I wish I could do it by hand like you. I'm convincing myself through talking to you and Lisa to try it again though.. hehe
Boo is my favorite too. I want to put her on a shirt for myself.. she is just so cute. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm shopping on etsy for some of heathersue's amazing designs, but I don't know exactly what format I need.  Someone here told me they had my exact machine, and kindly offered help if I need it.  But I'm brainless and didn't save the info and now I can't remember who you are!  I'm using the Brother  ULT2002, if anyone knows what I need to make it work, I'd appreciate it!  TIA
> 
> My first attempt at the embroidery worked great...I made 2 actually and decided to tackle the machine applique.


Definitely .pes 




sillyjodes said:


> Yay, I think I figured out photobucket!  Here's a pic of our princesses with Sleeping Beauty.  The youngest, Maggie, loves Minnie.  I wish you could see the puffy sleeves, but it was cold!  She also has come ruffled capri's under there.  The oldest, Dora, has a long sleeved tee under her Pink cinderella gown to keep her warm as well.  I was having fits with the gathering stitches on the bottom of the skirt.  They kept falling out!  I think I'll try using elastic to redo the gathers  for the Harvest Festival here.


Such pretty little girls. Their dresses are precious. I love your DD's little nose all scrunched up though.. that is so cute!


NaeNae said:


> I would have to agree!  I love that machine and it is a real work horse.  I use it on almost everything I sew.  The jet air threading is the best!  If you can swing it it is definitly worth the money.





TinkerbelleMom said:


> I can second that...I used to be one who'd do anything not to have to change thread color on a serger, but my babylock is so easy to fix, I swear it changes faster than my regular machine.  My old serger was so bad that I'd only change needle threads to match the garment, lol.  Its so easy to use you hardly have to read the directions, I just use the cardstock cheat sheet to help me get every thing set on the right numbers and letters when I change to rolled hem and back.





revrob said:


> Well, it's more than $500 - but I HIGHLY recommend a babylock serger with jet air threading.  It has seriously changed my sewing life!  I have the lowest end machine that has the jet air threading (imagine) because of the cost - but I seriously would not sew without that thing!  If you sew alot and use it for construction, it really is the only way to go in my opinion.  Not only does it thread itself, but there are also NO TENSION discs to deal with.  You simply select the type of stitch that you want to stitch, and the machine automatically adjusts everything to form that time of stitch.



I agree with all of these ladies. It is totally worth it. 
*Oh and those of you interested in getting your hands on a Babylock serger:*
You can get a good deal on a Babylock Imagine right now because they are discontinued due to a new line of machines that came out. You could get one for 500 dollars online probably. Check out SewItsForSale yahoo group. People are selling them to upgrade.
Oh, and you can get a good deal on them in their dealerships too. They are clearancing them at some dealerships. Totally worth checking into.


----------



## birdie757

MiniGirl said:


> Hi everyone..... As always, everything looks great. Things here have been crazy busy, but I had to come out of lurkdom to ask for advice/opinions.
> 
> I feel my serger is on it's last legs -- so to speak. Lately, I have had to spend more time threading, rethreading, etc than it actually takes me to sew the garment. I am tired of babying it along. Dh saw me messing with it and getting frustrated with it and suggested a new one. Woo Hoo!!!!
> 
> So, what kind to get? I have the inexpensive White brand now that used to be sold at JoAnn's. I've had it about 6 years, so it has served me well. I want at least 4 threads and I want it to be self-threading. (My eyes are getting old and threading has become harder and harder for me.) I do use my serger pretty hard and do use it for actual construction -- not just finishing off seams and hems. I also want to start working more with knits.
> 
> So, given this information.... what would you recommend? I've seen lots of Jukis for sale, but don't know much about that brand. I'd like to stay in the $500 range, but dh was actually looking at more expensive than that. His reasoning is that I do use it A LOT, and it is such a time saver for me. I'd rather not go much higher though because I also will be needing a new machine soon, too. Ack!!!



I am a Juki owner and I  mine!  I have had mine for over two years and not one sewing project I have done since buying has not run through the machine at least once.  I have the MO 654-DE which is in the Pearl line and cost me $600 from a dealer.  Mine is not self threading but it is all color coded and very simple.  I have never broke a thread or had something that it couldn't go through.  I sew tons of knits...mostly dance leotards and swim wear and it works great.  It also sails through layers of fleece and denim.  I have purchased a new lower blade at exactly the two year mark and it was only 20 dollars.  The dealer told me that the Juki's are more industrial machines...so less bells and whistles but good work horses...sounds like work house is definitely what you are looking for.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Has anyone ever gone to WDW back in the days when you bought the tickets for the # of days you were going to be there, and your arrival day was late enough you didn't want to use up a ticket until early in the morning?  So you took a ride on the mono, but just seeing the MK and knowing you still have to wait was so frustrating, right?  Well, that's how I feel today.  I had a grand time shopping for embroidery designs yesterday, figured out how to make it all work, and my machine keeps telling me the floppy is blank.  At first I thought maybe the drive wasn't working right, but when I put the last one my mother had in it, I could see the designs on that disc.  That was a bittersweet moment, seeing her last planned design.  It was to go on a bib for my youngest, a cute yellow chick with the words Jesus Chick over it...she had done this on a t-shirt for the older girls a few years back.  Anyway, here I sit, ready to play and my toy isn't working for me.

Thanks for listening to my rant.  Have a nice Sunday!!!


----------



## angel23321

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Has anyone ever gone to WDW back in the days when you bought the tickets for the # of days you were going to be there, and your arrival day was late enough you didn't want to use up a ticket until early in the morning?  So you took a ride on the mono, but just seeing the MK and knowing you still have to wait was so frustrating, right?  Well, that's how I feel today.  I had a grand time shopping for embroidery designs yesterday, figured out how to make it all work, and my machine keeps telling me the floppy is blank.  At first I thought maybe the drive wasn't working right, but when I put the last one my mother had in it, I could see the designs on that disc.  That was a bittersweet moment, seeing her last planned design.  It was to go on a bib for my youngest, a cute yellow chick with the words Jesus Chick over it...she had done this on a t-shirt for the older girls a few years back.  Anyway, here I sit, ready to play and my toy isn't working for me.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant.  Have a nice Sunday!!!



I can't imagine your feelings...HUGS.  

One suggestion...make sure your embroidery files are not in a folder on the disk.  I know with my machine, you can not have the files in a folder.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

angel23321 said:


> I can't imagine your feelings...HUGS.
> 
> One suggestion...make sure your embroidery files are not in a folder on the disk.  I know with my machine, you can not have the files in a folder.



I'm really computer stupid, I have no clue what this means.  How do I tell, and how do I fix it?


----------



## kathyell

I finished (well, I still have to make the extra "birthday" apron) my daughter's provincial Belle dress for her mom & me trip for her fourth birthday.

Yay!





This is her "Belle" pose.





And this is her laughing because I showed her the preview on the camera of the Belle pose picture.

I am going to make a second apron just like the first one and put three of Heather's birthday appliques on it, and she'll wear that one when she wears this outfit to an Akershus dinner on her birthday.

The skirt on the dress is hiding a lot more fabric in the folds. I think I made the skirt too full, because I didn't plan to have her wear a petticoat under it or anything. Now I'm reconsidering.


----------



## angel23321

Tinkerbellemom - If you put the floppy in your computer, when you look at the files on it...are they in a folder that you have to click open and then you can get to the actual design files?  They need to be that when you look at your floppy on the computer that you can see the design files right away and that they aren't in a folder that you have to open first.  

Does that make sense?



I think I should've been sewing instead of watching my Giants play football...wow what a mess they are.


----------



## ireland_nicole

aksunshine said:


> Here are a couple of things I have finished:
> Isabelle's costume. She is going to be a vampire. I made a 7, it is way too big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple ruffle halloween pants. I made some for Beth's little Taylor, too!


Cute!  Great job!



sillyjodes said:


> Yay, I think I figured out photobucket!  Here's a pic of our princesses with Sleeping Beauty.  The youngest, Maggie, loves Minnie.  I wish you could see the puffy sleeves, but it was cold!  She also has come ruffled capri's under there.  The oldest, Dora, has a long sleeved tee under her Pink cinderella gown to keep her warm as well.  I was having fits with the gathering stitches on the bottom of the skirt.  They kept falling out!  I think I'll try using elastic to redo the gathers  for the Harvest Festival here.


That is so adorable; I think you did a wonderful job!


TinkerbelleMom said:


> Has anyone ever gone to WDW back in the days when you bought the tickets for the # of days you were going to be there, and your arrival day was late enough you didn't want to use up a ticket until early in the morning?  So you took a ride on the mono, but just seeing the MK and knowing you still have to wait was so frustrating, right?  Well, that's how I feel today.  I had a grand time shopping for embroidery designs yesterday, figured out how to make it all work, and my machine keeps telling me the floppy is blank.  At first I thought maybe the drive wasn't working right, but when I put the last one my mother had in it, I could see the designs on that disc.  That was a bittersweet moment, seeing her last planned design.  It was to go on a bib for my youngest, a cute yellow chick with the words Jesus Chick over it...she had done this on a t-shirt for the older girls a few years back.  Anyway, here I sit, ready to play and my toy isn't working for me.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant.  Have a nice Sunday!!!


I can't help, but I wanted to give you a too.


kathyell said:


> I finished (well, I still have to make the extra "birthday" apron) my daughter's provincial Belle dress for her mom & me trip for her fourth birthday.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her "Belle" pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her laughing because I showed her the preview on the camera of the Belle pose picture.
> 
> I am going to make a second apron just like the first one and put three of Heather's birthday appliques on it, and she'll wear that one when she wears this outfit to an Akershus dinner on her birthday.
> 
> The skirt on the dress is hiding a lot more fabric in the folds. I think I made the skirt too full, because I didn't plan to have her wear a petticoat under it or anything. Now I'm reconsidering.



That's adorable; it's going to look super cute w/ the birthday apron, too!


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Has anyone ever gone to WDW back in the days when you bought the tickets for the # of days you were going to be there, and your arrival day was late enough you didn't want to use up a ticket until early in the morning?  So you took a ride on the mono, but just seeing the MK and knowing you still have to wait was so frustrating, right?  Well, that's how I feel today.  I had a grand time shopping for embroidery designs yesterday, figured out how to make it all work, and my machine keeps telling me the floppy is blank.  At first I thought maybe the drive wasn't working right, but when I put the last one my mother had in it, I could see the designs on that disc.  That was a bittersweet moment, seeing her last planned design.  It was to go on a bib for my youngest, a cute yellow chick with the words Jesus Chick over it...she had done this on a t-shirt for the older girls a few years back.  Anyway, here I sit, ready to play and my toy isn't working for me.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant.  Have a nice Sunday!!!



 That has to be hard. I hope you get the machine figured out!


----------



## teresajoy

kathyell said:


> I finished (well, I still have to make the extra "birthday" apron) my daughter's provincial Belle dress for her mom & me trip for her fourth birthday.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her "Belle" pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her laughing because I showed her the preview on the camera of the Belle pose picture.
> 
> I am going to make a second apron just like the first one and put three of Heather's birthday appliques on it, and she'll wear that one when she wears this outfit to an Akershus dinner on her birthday.
> 
> The skirt on the dress is hiding a lot more fabric in the folds. I think I made the skirt too full, because I didn't plan to have her wear a petticoat under it or anything. Now I'm reconsidering.



Your daughter is SOOO cute!! Oh my goodness, what a doll!! The dress looks fabulous!!! Look how happy she is!!! I love it!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

kathyell said:


> I finished (well, I still have to make the extra "birthday" apron) my daughter's provincial Belle dress for her mom & me trip for her fourth birthday.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her "Belle" pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her laughing because I showed her the preview on the camera of the Belle pose picture.
> 
> I am going to make a second apron just like the first one and put three of Heather's birthday appliques on it, and she'll wear that one when she wears this outfit to an Akershus dinner on her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt on the dress is hiding a lot more fabric in the folds. I think I made the skirt too full, because I didn't plan to have her wear a petticoat under it or anything. Now I'm reconsidering.



Awesome Belle dress...what pattern did you use?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I was saved by an angel!!!  Thanks again, Sandy, I truly appreciate your patience with me today.  I've got everything on the discs in the correct format, and as soon as I get everyone in bed I'm going to do a test run.  And if all goes well, I'll have a new T-Shirt to wear Friday for MNSSHP.


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was saved by an angel!!!  Thanks again, Sandy, I truly appreciate your patience with me today.  I've got everything on the discs in the correct format, and as soon as I get everyone in bed I'm going to do a test run.  And if all goes well, I'll have a new T-Shirt to wear Friday for MNSSHP.



So glad you got it all worked out!!!


----------



## kathyell

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Awesome Belle dress...what pattern did you use?



I'm afraid I didn't use one at all. I annoyed the poor girl taking a bunch of measurements on her, made a couple of really goofy-looking sketches and did some math to give the poor girl some breathing room and get the seam allowances taken care of, and then I took the deep breath needed to cut into the "I have more than enough of this blue fabric I found on sale to make one dress, but I don't have enough to make a second one if I mess up the first one" fabric.

I'm really glad I went and bought a roll of pattern paper to use to draw out the pattern shapes on and help me make the cuts in the fabric. It was key.

I made about five or six (fixable, thank goodness) mistakes but I got there in the end. I had to undo the top seam on the bodice and relocate the straps because I got the math all wrong the first time. 

If any of you who haven't sewn much or at all without a pattern are thinking of trying, I have one piece of advice for you. Make large seam allowances whenever you can. You can always trim down the seams inside and refinish them if you want to, but if you find that you've made an error in your calculations and something is just a TOUCH too small, you still might be able to fix it if you have a larger-than-normal seam allowance to work with. (My straps were too short on the first try as well as being in the wrong place, but there was another extra inch inside the bodice on the front and the back, and I could use that to make them longer so I didn't have to re-cut and re-make them.)


----------



## carrie6466

I feel really stupid.  I bought that ruffler that we were talking about last week for 16.99.  So I drag everything out today, watch unruffled on ycmt.com and set it up.  First I don't have it exactly right and I break the needle.  Ok...so I take it apart put in a new needle, thread it and go to put the ruffler back on.  I get it all set up and then realize that in my manuvering the needle came unthreaded.  So I take it all apart again and rethread the needle.  Repeat all the steps, including the needle becoming unthreaded again. 

Seriously frustrated at that point.  But I get it all apart and rethreaded and back together again.  Try to use it.  Break second needle.  But I'm not going to give up!  So I get another needle and do this all again.  And I get it all together and I put in a scrap to ruffle it, get the fabric in, no ruffle.  So i reset it and try again, jams my machine.

I put my regular foot back on, I think I'm really over the whole ruffler thing.  I'm really glad it was cheap.


----------



## twob4him

Hi all! Loving the Disney pics and your wonderful creations! 

My DD asked for a Jasmine outfit way back in June. I bought applique designs and fabric and that was as far as I got. As I was finishing up sewing she asked where her Jasmine outfit was  So, I sewed and sewed on Sat till 2am and then again this morning to finish it all up...and it was worth every minute. She is loving it!!! I made a "belt" with tulle attached and added some gold braid. And I used the Simply Sweet jumper top with the folded ruffle...makes it shorter than normal. I made Easy Fit pants too. Speaking of which...there is an adult version of the Easy Fits on it way....in the works....and am I excited!!!  The top design is Heather Sue's cutie and the designs on the pants are from Diva Duds...they always stitch out so nicely! 


























*Can you see that Jasmine is wearing Jennifer Paganelli fabric for her pants???? *


----------



## birdie757

carrie6466 said:


> I feel really stupid.  I bought that ruffler that we were talking about last week for 16.99.  So I drag everything out today, watch unruffled on ycmt.com and set it up.  First I don't have it exactly right and I break the needle.  Ok...so I take it apart put in a new needle, thread it and go to put the ruffler back on.  I get it all set up and then realize that in my manuvering the needle came unthreaded.  So I take it all apart again and rethread the needle.  Repeat all the steps, including the needle becoming unthreaded again.
> 
> Seriously frustrated at that point.  But I get it all apart and rethreaded and back together again.  Try to use it.  Break second needle.  But I'm not going to give up!  So I get another needle and do this all again.  And I get it all together and I put in a scrap to ruffle it, get the fabric in, no ruffle.  So i reset it and try again, jams my machine.
> 
> I put my regular foot back on, I think I'm really over the whole ruffler thing.  I'm really glad it was cheap.



I feel guilty cause I talked about it .  I used mine out of the box just fine.  I took it off and did a lot of other sewing and came back to it and couldn't get it on right.  I put it away and got it out again the next day and it was perfect again.  I am glad I didn't break any needles though.  I am so so sorry I mentioned it.

I played around with mine the other day before doing a twirl skirt but couldn't figure out exactly what setting would give me the exact gathering to fit my pattern.  So I am not sure what the heck I will use if for unless it doesn't matter how much it is gathered.  I figured if I am just tightly gathering rows of crinoline for a petticoat it wouldn't matter so I might try it next week.


----------



## sillyjodes

This sounds like my first go with the ruffler foot  not that I'm an expert now, but I feel much more confident with it. I say give it a break and try again tomorrow. You'll love it once you it going.  I think I kept breaking needles by tugging on the fabric to pull it out because I thought it wa going to jam. Once I started letting it do it's own thing, it worked much better.  


carrie6466 said:


> I feel really stupid.  I bought that ruffler that we were talking about last week for 16.99.  So I drag everything out today, watch unruffled on ycmt.com and set it up.  First I don't have it exactly right and I break the needle.  Ok...so I take it apart put in a new needle, thread it and go to put the ruffler back on.  I get it all set up and then realize that in my manuvering the needle came unthreaded.  So I take it all apart again and rethread the needle.  Repeat all the steps, including the needle becoming unthreaded again.
> 
> Seriously frustrated at that point.  But I get it all apart and rethreaded and back together again.  Try to use it.  Break second needle.  But I'm not going to give up!  So I get another needle and do this all again.  And I get it all together and I put in a scrap to ruffle it, get the fabric in, no ruffle.  So i reset it and try again, jams my machine.
> 
> I put my regular foot back on, I think I'm really over the whole ruffler thing.  I'm really glad it was cheap.


----------



## ireland_nicole

carrie6466 said:


> I feel really stupid.  I bought that ruffler that we were talking about last week for 16.99.  So I drag everything out today, watch unruffled on ycmt.com and set it up.  First I don't have it exactly right and I break the needle.  Ok...so I take it apart put in a new needle, thread it and go to put the ruffler back on.  I get it all set up and then realize that in my manuvering the needle came unthreaded.  So I take it all apart again and rethread the needle.  Repeat all the steps, including the needle becoming unthreaded again.
> 
> Seriously frustrated at that point.  But I get it all apart and rethreaded and back together again.  Try to use it.  Break second needle.  But I'm not going to give up!  So I get another needle and do this all again.  And I get it all together and I put in a scrap to ruffle it, get the fabric in, no ruffle.  So i reset it and try again, jams my machine.
> 
> I put my regular foot back on, I think I'm really over the whole ruffler thing.  I'm really glad it was cheap.



It does take a little time, I promise, you're definitely not stupid.  Some small things I learned the hard way are to make really, really sure all your screws are really tight, and that your needle is in the right position.  Second, my ruffler gets really upset at any threads at the start of the fabric.  So when you're first practicing especially try not to get any of those in the way.  Like I said, these are from first hand frustrations and mistakes, but it's so worth it in the end.  Of course, that being said, I made my first Janey dress this week, which is hand pleated, and after I got the hang of it, it wasn't bad, either; so I won't be using my ruffler all the time anymore.  It's nice to have different techiniques and mix it up to change the look.



twob4him said:


> Hi all! Loving the Disney pics and your wonderful creations!
> 
> My DD asked for a Jasmine outfit way back in June. I bought applique designs and fabric and that was as far as I got. As I was finishing up sewing she asked where her Jasmine outfit was  So, I sewed and sewed on Sat till 2am and then again this morning to finish it all up...and it was worth every minute. She is loving it!!! I made a "belt" with tulle attached and added some gold braid. And I used the Simply Sweet jumper top with the folded ruffle...makes it shorter than normal. I made Easy Fit pants too. Speaking of which...there is an adult version of the Easy Fits on it way....in the works....and am I excited!!!  The top design is Heather Sue's cutie and the designs on the pants are from Diva Duds...they always stitch out so nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see that Jasmine is wearing Jennifer Paganelli fabric for her pants???? *



Oh my gosh, that is just Awesome!!  It looks like she really loves it too (and well she should).  Super cool!!


----------



## Clutterbug

aksunshine said:


> Here are a couple of things I have finished:
> Isabelle's costume. She is going to be a vampire. I made a 7, it is way too big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple ruffle halloween pants. I made some for Beth's little Taylor, too!



Megan requested something very similar for her vampire costume.  I hope it turns out as nice as yours!!


----------



## kathyell

twob4him said:


>



Love the outfit and the fabrics you chose for your appliques! She looks so chuffed to be wearing it and she's so cute in it.


----------



## angel23321

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was saved by an angel!!!  Thanks again, Sandy, I truly appreciate your patience with me today.  I've got everything on the discs in the correct format, and as soon as I get everyone in bed I'm going to do a test run.  And if all goes well, I'll have a new T-Shirt to wear Friday for MNSSHP.



Oh, I'm so glad it worked for you!!  That was one of those things that I found out by trial and error too.  Feel free to ask any other questions.  I love my machine..of course it has been my first real machine other than a REALLY low tech starter sewing machine. LOL.

Have fun tonight!


----------



## jeniamt

itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok, someone on here knows .
> 
> I am making DD her Glenda the good witch costume- Does Glenda have a bow in the back or not?  I can't tell as one pic looks like it and one does not.  One costume I saw on  does and one does not.



Just had to share that I took DD10 to see Wicked in NYC on Friday and Glenda's dress in the show is to die for.  It is a piece of art.  So beautiful I couldn't stop staring at it.  The dress stole the show (IMHO).

Good luck with the dress and be sure to post pics!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jeniamt said:


> Just had to share that I took DD10 to see Wicked in NYC on Friday and Glenda's dress in the show is to die for.  It is a piece of art.  So beautiful I couldn't stop staring at it.  The dress stole the show (IMHO).
> 
> Good luck with the dress and be sure to post pics!



Didn't you just love the whoe show?  We saw it almost 2 years ago, and would love to see it again.  I bet it was just awesome to see it in NYC, the traveling production was great, I can only imagine what you saw/heard.


----------



## mom2rtk

jeniamt said:


> Just had to share that I took DD10 to see Wicked in NYC on Friday and Glenda's dress in the show is to die for.  It is a piece of art.  So beautiful I couldn't stop staring at it.  The dress stole the show (IMHO).
> 
> Good luck with the dress and be sure to post pics!



Yep, I saw Wicked last year and could barely concentrate on the show for focusing on her gown!


----------



## emcreative

jeniamt said:


> Just had to share that I took DD10 to see Wicked in NYC on Friday and Glenda's dress in the show is to die for.  It is a piece of art.  So beautiful I couldn't stop staring at it.  The dress stole the show (IMHO).
> 
> Good luck with the dress and be sure to post pics!




This one?
















Glinda's dress really is gorgeous!!!

(And the only reason I know her name is "Glinda" is that I used to work with a woman named "Glenda" who would QUICKLY correct anyone who said she had the same name as the good witch from "Oz"!)


----------



## mom2rtk

carrie6466 said:


> I feel really stupid.  I bought that ruffler that we were talking about last week for 16.99.  So I drag everything out today, watch unruffled on ycmt.com and set it up.  First I don't have it exactly right and I break the needle.  Ok...so I take it apart put in a new needle, thread it and go to put the ruffler back on.  I get it all set up and then realize that in my manuvering the needle came unthreaded.  So I take it all apart again and rethread the needle.  Repeat all the steps, including the needle becoming unthreaded again.
> 
> Seriously frustrated at that point.  But I get it all apart and rethreaded and back together again.  Try to use it.  Break second needle.  But I'm not going to give up!  So I get another needle and do this all again.  And I get it all together and I put in a scrap to ruffle it, get the fabric in, no ruffle.  So i reset it and try again, jams my machine.
> 
> I put my regular foot back on, I think I'm really over the whole ruffler thing.  I'm really glad it was cheap.




Hang in there!  I was in the same boat when I got mine earlier in the summer. I had done a couple of twirl skirts with several gathered rows and a border ruffle. I finally realized I needed to A) get a ruffler and learn to use it or B) give up on twirly skirts for good. 

First, the more you practice with it, the easier it will get. You'll get used to its shortcomings and learn to prevent the problems. I actually broke one when I forgot to put the presser foot down and it hit the metal and broke the plate loose. Fortunately I haven't made that mistake again...... Be sure to pull the threads back before starting too so it doesn't knot up like mine does.

As for the gathering ratios.... I'm not great at that yet, but getting better. I cut a bunch of strips and just practiced different settings for a good 2:1 ratio. I'm pretty close now. Even if I only use it for the narrow ruffles at the bottom of my twirly skirts, it will have been money well spent. After doing 6 or 7 twirly skirts for our last trip, I'm much better at it and am glad I didn't give up.

Keep trying, but practice on throw away fabric!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glinda's dress really is gorgeous!!!
> 
> (And the only reason I know her name is "Glinda" is that I used to work with a woman named "Glenda" who would QUICKLY correct anyone who said she had the same name as the good witch from "Oz"!)



AWww.... quit taunting me!!!! And of course that one in particular taunts me because there is no way to replicate that petal edged beaded/sequined fabric!


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> AWww.... quit taunting me!!!! And of course that one in particular taunts me because there is no way to replicate that petal edged beaded/sequined fabric!



Oh of course there is...according to a blog I found, it only takes about 25,000 hand sewn sequins...


/choke


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Oh of course there is...according to a blog I found, it only takes about 25,000 hand sewn sequins...
> 
> 
> /choke



So what do you think the folks at JoAnn's would say if I asked them to order around 24,900 sequins?????


----------



## karamat

OK - just finished skimming through about 30 pages.  Lots and lots of cute things posted!!




SallyfromDE said:


> Just say "this old thing", "don't you remember?", "someone lent it to me". Or hide it in the car trunk!



I have a friend that used to shop A LOT - she would leave the purchases in her trunk for a couple of weeks and then sneak them into the house.  And when her DH asked if it was new she'd say "This?  I've had it for a while."  In her eyes it wasn't a lie. Of course she kept all the household books so she really didn't have to answer the "how much" question.

I'm at the opposite end of the problem... I want a long-arm machine and DH has said ok, but I haven't reconciled spending that much money yet.  Maybe this year's bonus will be good enough to justify (doubt it, but I can wish right?)


I've been really sewing scatter-brained lately.  I have 5 things in some stage of completion.  I really need to focus on finishing these so I can begin working on WDW outfits for our Dec trip.

I did finish this... CarlaC's Molly and the Apron top from YCMT


----------



## Granna4679

twob4him said:


> Hi all! Loving the Disney pics and your wonderful creations!
> 
> My DD asked for a Jasmine outfit way back in June. I bought applique designs and fabric and that was as far as I got. As I was finishing up sewing she asked where her Jasmine outfit was  So, I sewed and sewed on Sat till 2am and then again this morning to finish it all up...and it was worth every minute. She is loving it!!! I made a "belt" with tulle attached and added some gold braid. And I used the Simply Sweet jumper top with the folded ruffle...makes it shorter than normal. I made Easy Fit pants too. Speaking of which...there is an adult version of the Easy Fits on it way....in the works....and am I excited!!!  The top design is Heather Sue's cutie and the designs on the pants are from Diva Duds...they always stitch out so nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see that Jasmine is wearing Jennifer Paganelli fabric for her pants???? *




Super cute outfit...you did an excellent job...the gold "belt" is the best...
And your daughter is a doll too!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Wow - there have been some amazing outfits posted lately!!  I have been in "lurker" mode mainly because of a busy schedule!! I did sew a stripwork top and easy fit pants for Kendall (she just had her 6th birthday) and her new American Girl doll (she picked Rebecca) that I will post pics of in the morning.  I also sewed a peasant top for Kristin (8) and her AG doll - which she refused to wear (she also refused to wear the patchwork twirl at WDW!!!  )  So I just signed up for the Big Give website so I can sew for some kiddos that will actually WEAR them!! 

Also - I am really wanting the Babylock Quilter's Choice (I think I am breaking a commandment by coveting it!) but may go with the BL Grace for now because of budget concerns - does anyone have it?


----------



## momtoprincess A

*YCMT pattern question help please.*​
Has anyone made the The perfect dress? how is it? Do you think I could make a Belle dress with it?
I wanted to use the Simply sweet but it only goes up to a size 8 and I think I need it bigger than that.


----------



## Tweevil

I am in SHOCK... my son (10) does not want to dress up for Halloween.  Now, it's my fav holiday, he doesn't eat candy so trick or treating isn't big to him and we missed the sign ups for the costume contest at school because we were in WDW.  I think I will just make him a spider shirt or something and go whimper in a corner...sniff sniff...

Anybody else get this?


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> So what do you think the folks at JoAnn's would say if I asked them to order around 24,900 sequins?????


  Probably something like "That will be $656.93 please!"


----------



## ireland_nicole

karamat said:


> OK - just finished skimming through about 30 pages.  Lots and lots of cute things posted!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that used to shop A LOT - she would leave the purchases in her trunk for a couple of weeks and then sneak them into the house.  And when her DH asked if it was new she'd say "This?  I've had it for a while."  In her eyes it wasn't a lie. Of course she kept all the household books so she really didn't have to answer the "how much" question.
> 
> I'm at the opposite end of the problem... I want a long-arm machine and DH has said ok, but I haven't reconciled spending that much money yet.  Maybe this year's bonus will be good enough to justify (doubt it, but I can wish right?)
> 
> 
> I've been really sewing scatter-brained lately.  I have 5 things in some stage of completion.  I really need to focus on finishing these so I can begin working on WDW outfits for our Dec trip.
> 
> I did finish this... CarlaC's Molly and the Apron top from YCMT



That is really cute!


----------



## billwendy

I finally got it!!! I made some extra $$ this week, so I went and ordered my PED basic from Joann's online with the 50% off coupon!!! I cant wait!! Now I can start looking for my 4x4 designs out there!!!!! HeatherSue here I come!! Claire be ready!!

Any other sites I should look at????

YAY!! for the new outfits posted - they are all adorable!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

twob4him said:


> Hi all! Loving the Disney pics and your wonderful creations!
> 
> My DD asked for a Jasmine outfit way back in June. I bought applique designs and fabric and that was as far as I got. As I was finishing up sewing she asked where her Jasmine outfit was  So, I sewed and sewed on Sat till 2am and then again this morning to finish it all up...and it was worth every minute. She is loving it!!! I made a "belt" with tulle attached and added some gold braid. And I used the Simply Sweet jumper top with the folded ruffle...makes it shorter than normal. I made Easy Fit pants too. Speaking of which...there is an adult version of the Easy Fits on it way....in the works....and am I excited!!!  The top design is Heather Sue's cutie and the designs on the pants are from Diva Duds...they always stitch out so nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see that Jasmine is wearing Jennifer Paganelli fabric for her pants???? *


I LOVE it!  I think I'm especially fond of the outfit b/c my dd likes Jasmine so much and I may go the Jasmine route for her as well for Akershus.  Of course, mine will be minus the really neat embroidery yours has!  Your dd looks like she's in heaven in the outfit as well 



carrie6466 said:


> I feel really stupid.  I bought that ruffler that we were talking about last week for 16.99.  So I drag everything out today, watch unruffled on ycmt.com and set it up.  First I don't have it exactly right and I break the needle.  Ok...so I take it apart put in a new needle, thread it and go to put the ruffler back on.  I get it all set up and then realize that in my manuvering the needle came unthreaded.  So I take it all apart again and rethread the needle.  Repeat all the steps, including the needle becoming unthreaded again.
> 
> Seriously frustrated at that point.  But I get it all apart and rethreaded and back together again.  Try to use it.  Break second needle.  But I'm not going to give up!  So I get another needle and do this all again.  And I get it all together and I put in a scrap to ruffle it, get the fabric in, no ruffle.  So i reset it and try again, jams my machine.
> 
> I put my regular foot back on, I think I'm really over the whole ruffler thing.  I'm really glad it was cheap.


Sorry you are having such issues.  I decided not to get a ruffler since I've heard they were hard on machines and my machine needs to be babied as much as possible as is.  Also, I have no issues gathering ruffles using upholestery thread in the bobbin (and it gives me something to use the upholestery thread that I accidentally purchased for).  Take a break from it and try another day.  Sometimes a good break does wonders.





karamat said:


> OK - just finished skimming through about 30 pages.  Lots and lots of cute things posted!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that used to shop A LOT - she would leave the purchases in her trunk for a couple of weeks and then sneak them into the house.  And when her DH asked if it was new she'd say "This?  I've had it for a while."  In her eyes it wasn't a lie. Of course she kept all the household books so she really didn't have to answer the "how much" question.
> 
> I'm at the opposite end of the problem... I want a long-arm machine and DH has said ok, but I haven't reconciled spending that much money yet.  Maybe this year's bonus will be good enough to justify (doubt it, but I can wish right?)
> 
> 
> I've been really sewing scatter-brained lately.  I have 5 things in some stage of completion.  I really need to focus on finishing these so I can begin working on WDW outfits for our Dec trip.
> 
> I did finish this... CarlaC's Molly and the Apron top from YCMT


Just adorable!  
With hefty purchases my mom used to always just half the price of what it costs when it came to telling my dad and that way he never said anything.  Worked for them.  They were married for 45 years when dad passed away.



Tweevil said:


> I am in SHOCK... my son (10) does not want to dress up for Halloween.  Now, it's my fav holiday, he doesn't eat candy so trick or treating isn't big to him and we missed the sign ups for the costume contest at school because we were in WDW.  I think I will just make him a spider shirt or something and go whimper in a corner...sniff sniff...
> 
> Anybody else get this?


I used to get it from my ds when he was YOUNGER.  He doesn't like candy either and hated dressing up.  The first year we actually went trick or treating he was three and we only went to a few houses b/f he wanted to come home.  At age 4 he did a hair better, improved slightly by age 5, and at age 6 did really well only b/c he went with a neighbor kid he likes who is all about being the best at everything and wanting the most of everything (repeatedly counts how many pieces of Halloween candy he gets and brags about it for weeks -- can't stand the kid and won't et ds go with him this year).  Anyway, I did always coerce ds into dressing up mainly b/c they always had school parades or we had a party to go to.  I never force the trick or treating on him though.  I say go with the flow -- maybe have a simple back up outfit planned in case your ds changes his mind.

There were a few other really nice things posted that I didn't get multiquoted -- I've been trying to keep up better but time is not on my side.  Loved the vampire dress!!!

I was so hoping to get Halloween costumes done this weekend and I didn't.  The sewing on ds's is complete and I'm making progress on dd's.  The kids left me alone all day Saturday and it took me the ENTIRE day to complete the sewing part on ds's (He's being Hiro the train from Thomas shows).  DH is out of town so that doesn't help me any (or maybe it does b/c I can stay up later at night).  My puppies are causing me to lose sleep and are making a mess of the house when I let them run free (they love chewing papers and tissues) and they also drag thread scraps all over the place.  I vacuumed Friday but on Sat you couldn't tell.  Then I presumedly have kidney stones, my smoke detectors are being non-cooperative so I finally changed batteries on all of them and now one that was working fine is giving me fits!  I used the microwave Sat night only to hear a huge pop and see a gorgeous bright blue light illuminate the inside (e-mailed dh about it and he said to use it again -- there must have been a piece of aluminum on something, so it is working fine now but still just another headache I didn't need).  Anyway, I could go on and on but won't bore you anymore.  I work today but will try to post pics of something soon -- I'm just working on too many outfits at once.


----------



## carrie6466

birdie757 said:


> I feel guilty cause I talked about it .  I used mine out of the box just fine.  I took it off and did a lot of other sewing and came back to it and couldn't get it on right.  I put it away and got it out again the next day and it was perfect again.  I am glad I didn't break any needles though.  I am so so sorry I mentioned it.



Don't be sorry!!  I really want to learn   It's just frustrating.



sillyjodes said:


> This sounds like my first go with the ruffler foot  not that I'm an expert now, but I feel much more confident with it. I say give it a break and try again tomorrow. You'll love it once you it going.  I think I kept breaking needles by tugging on the fabric to pull it out because I thought it wa going to jam. Once I started letting it do it's own thing, it worked much better.





ireland_nicole said:


> It does take a little time, I promise, you're definitely not stupid.  Some small things I learned the hard way are to make really, really sure all your screws are really tight, and that your needle is in the right position.  Second, my ruffler gets really upset at any threads at the start of the fabric.  So when you're first practicing especially try not to get any of those in the way.  Like I said, these are from first hand frustrations and mistakes, but it's so worth it in the end.  Of course, that being said, I made my first Janey dress this week, which is hand pleated, and after I got the hang of it, it wasn't bad, either; so I won't be using my ruffler all the time anymore.  It's nice to have different techiniques and mix it up to change the look.





mom2rtk said:


> Hang in there!  I was in the same boat when I got mine earlier in the summer. I had done a couple of twirl skirts with several gathered rows and a border ruffle. I finally realized I needed to A) get a ruffler and learn to use it or B) give up on twirly skirts for good.
> 
> First, the more you practice with it, the easier it will get. You'll get used to its shortcomings and learn to prevent the problems. I actually broke one when I forgot to put the presser foot down and it hit the metal and broke the plate loose. Fortunately I haven't made that mistake again...... Be sure to pull the threads back before starting too so it doesn't knot up like mine does.
> 
> As for the gathering ratios.... I'm not great at that yet, but getting better. I cut a bunch of strips and just practiced different settings for a good 2:1 ratio. I'm pretty close now. Even if I only use it for the narrow ruffles at the bottom of my twirly skirts, it will have been money well spent. After doing 6 or 7 twirly skirts for our last trip, I'm much better at it and am glad I didn't give up.
> 
> Keep trying, but practice on throw away fabric!



I want to thank you all for all the encouragement.  I'm going to break it out today and see where I can get with it when everyone is gone (hopefully) to school and work.



twob4him said:


> My DD asked for a Jasmine outfit way back in June. I bought applique designs and fabric and that was as far as I got. As I was finishing up sewing she asked where her Jasmine outfit was  So, I sewed and sewed on Sat till 2am and then again this morning to finish it all up...and it was worth every minute. She is loving it!!! I made a "belt" with tulle attached and added some gold braid. And I used the Simply Sweet jumper top with the folded ruffle...makes it shorter than normal. I made Easy Fit pants too. Speaking of which...there is an adult version of the Easy Fits on it way....in the works....and am I excited!!!  The top design is Heather Sue's cutie and the designs on the pants are from Diva Duds...they always stitch out so nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephres

Tweevil said:


> I am in SHOCK... my son (10) does not want to dress up for Halloween.  Now, it's my fav holiday, he doesn't eat candy so trick or treating isn't big to him and we missed the sign ups for the costume contest at school because we were in WDW.  I think I will just make him a spider shirt or something and go whimper in a corner...sniff sniff...
> 
> Anybody else get this?



I don't like Halloween either. I never really did. My mom used to spend a lot of time making our costumes and they were always great, but I didn't really like trick or treating and I hated being scared. Now I like it even less. I have my husband take the kids trick or treating and I sit out in the driveway with two neighbors and that is ok but I used to dread both parts, the handing our candy and taking the kids trick or treating.

It is sad that you can't make him anything though, I'm sorry. My ten year old lets me make him pjs only, so that's pretty much all I make him.


----------



## emcreative

***Fabric Question***

Looking for some insight here.

Our next planned trip (hopefully) will be Christmastime 2010.  I've started to think about the fact that I'll have 5 kids to sew for, for 9 days.  Not only will that take a lot of time but a lot of MATERIAL!

I'd like to get as much as I can done early.  The problem is I'm not sure what all exactly I want to make yet!  But I have my eye on some Christmas fabrics and now/right after Christmas is a good time to get them.

How much do I buy?  I know the boys will pretty much be living in easy fits and long sleeved tees, maybe with bowling shirts over them. 

Let's say I want to make each boy a pair of easy fits and a bowling shirt from the same fabric.  I'm guessing by that time they will be in a size 3/4 and a size 5.  How much do I get?


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I managed to finish my first two Vidas.  The hardest part was picking out the fabrics, followed by encasing the elastic.  It was MUCH easier than I thought it would be.  My only problem seems to stem from my fabric choices.  I'm not overly crazy about the fabrics, but love the way it turned out.  I think if I had included the ruffle in the lower seam I would have liked it better.

Now, a couple of pictures:















(edited to add: still need to get buttons and button holes)
Now to decide what fabrics to use for my next two Vidas....


Nini


----------



## tricia

twob4him said:


> Hi all! Loving the Disney pics and your wonderful creations!
> 
> My DD asked for a Jasmine outfit way back in June. I bought applique designs and fabric and that was as far as I got. As I was finishing up sewing she asked where her Jasmine outfit was  So, I sewed and sewed on Sat till 2am and then again this morning to finish it all up...and it was worth every minute. She is loving it!!! I made a "belt" with tulle attached and added some gold braid. And I used the Simply Sweet jumper top with the folded ruffle...makes it shorter than normal. I made Easy Fit pants too. Speaking of which...there is an adult version of the Easy Fits on it way....in the works....and am I excited!!!  The top design is Heather Sue's cutie and the designs on the pants are from Diva Duds...they always stitch out so nicely!



That is really cute.  I was thinking that Jasmin had some good looking pants, and then you say that it is JP fabric, too cute.

Also, woohoo on the new easy fit pattern.



karamat said:


> I did finish this... CarlaC's Molly and the Apron top from YCMT




That is great, and she looks adorable.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Just stopping by to say hi!  We have all been sick for about 3 weeks in our house.  The test said we didn't have the flu...but my DR said he is pretty sure we did anyway...the whole "walk's like a duck...must be a duck" thing he says.  I have also been in a major downer mood this last week too. I am having major issues with my nephew...the one in college on a full scholarship.  I want to give him a good talking too but I don't want to come across as I am lecturing him...ugh!  Anyway!

Here is the Big Give outfit I mailed out this weekend.











I was going to make a whole Cindy vida...but with everybody being sick, I had to use what I had.  I love the way it turned out.  Katie approved and even asked me to make one almost just like it for her!  

You have all been making some beautiful stuff and I love it all.  I have been trying to lurk...but life just gets in the way sometimes!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I managed to finish my first two Vidas.  The hardest part was picking out the fabrics, followed by encasing the elastic.  It was MUCH easier than I thought it would be.  My only problem seems to stem from my fabric choices.  I'm not overly crazy about the fabrics, but love the way it turned out.  I think if I had included the ruffle in the lower seam I would have liked it better.
> 
> Now, a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edited to add: still need to get buttons and button holes)
> Now to decide what fabrics to use for my next two Vidas....
> 
> 
> Nini



THey look great...I picked many of the same fabrics to do something yet to be decided.  I always buy too many fabrics when the sale is good, my closet is starting to ooze.    I haven't done a Vida for just that same reason...I don't know what to choose.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

I joinned the embroidary machine club.  DH bought me my christmas present- a new brother 750D.  So now I need the stuff to go with it.  What are your favorite embroidary threads, stabliziers, etc?  Do need ped software if I want to download heather's designs?  I can get to Joanns on wednesday so take your time answering me.   Now I need to figure out the next project.


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I managed to finish my first two Vidas.  The hardest part was picking out the fabrics, followed by encasing the elastic.  It was MUCH easier than I thought it would be.  My only problem seems to stem from my fabric choices.  I'm not overly crazy about the fabrics, but love the way it turned out.  I think if I had included the ruffle in the lower seam I would have liked it better.
> 
> Now, a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



They look great.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> !



And another great Vida.  I think I need this pattern, but then again, I have no girls and am not sure who I would make one for.  Would it be wrong for me to just buy the pattern and have it sit around for a while till I am ready to use it?


----------



## tricia

Here is the A-line I made for the granddaughter of a co-worker.  It is cord, lined in cotton and it came together nicely.  Thanks to those of you that said this would be OK.  I also made a little headband to go with it.  That went together super fast, and I think I will make more of those.


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I managed to finish my first two Vidas.  The hardest part was picking out the fabrics, followed by encasing the elastic.  It was MUCH easier than I thought it would be.  My only problem seems to stem from my fabric choices.  I'm not overly crazy about the fabrics, but love the way it turned out.  I think if I had included the ruffle in the lower seam I would have liked it better.
> 
> Now, a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edited to add: still need to get buttons and button holes)
> Now to decide what fabrics to use for my next two Vidas....
> 
> 
> Nini



Love these!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!  We have all been sick for about 3 weeks in our house.  The test said we didn't have the flu...but my DR said he is pretty sure we did anyway...the whole "walk's like a duck...must be a duck" thing he says.  I have also been in a major downer mood this last week too. I am having major issues with my nephew...the one in college on a full scholarship.  I want to give him a good talking too but I don't want to come across as I am lecturing him...ugh!  Anyway!
> 
> Here is the Big Give outfit I mailed out this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to make a whole Cindy vida...but with everybody being sick, I had to use what I had.  I love the way it turned out.  Katie approved and even asked me to make one almost just like it for her!
> 
> You have all been making some beautiful stuff and I love it all.  I have been trying to lurk...but life just gets in the way sometimes!


Looks great!  I just know she's going to love it!!


itsheresomewhere said:


> I joinned the embroidary machine club.  DH bought me my christmas present- a new brother 750D.  So now I need the stuff to go with it.  What are your favorite embroidary threads, stabliziers, etc?  Do need ped software if I want to download heather's designs?  I can get to Joanns on wednesday so take your time answering me.   Now I need to figure out the next project.


Congratulations!!  You don't need ped basic, you just need to save the file and then right click on it to send it to your machine using the cable that will come with it.


tricia said:


> Here is the A-line I made for the granddaughter of a co-worker.  It is cord, lined in cotton and it came together nicely.  Thanks to those of you that said this would be OK.  I also made a little headband to go with it.  That went together super fast, and I think I will make more of those.



Really cute!


----------



## Shannalee724

Hey all!  Just poping in to say we are back and Kaedyn's team won 1st place   Now back to sewing!!!


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> I finally got it!!! I made some extra $$ this week, so I went and ordered my PED basic from Joann's online with the 50% off coupon!!! I cant wait!! Now I can start looking for my 4x4 designs out there!!!!! HeatherSue here I come!! Claire be ready!!
> 
> Any other sites I should look at????
> 
> YAY!! for the new outfits posted - they are all adorable!!!



YAY!!! I'm glad you ordered it!!! You are going to have fun now! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!  We have all been sick for about 3 weeks in our house.  The test said we didn't have the flu...but my DR said he is pretty sure we did anyway...the whole "walk's like a duck...must be a duck" thing he says.  I have also been in a major downer mood this last week too. I am having major issues with my nephew...the one in college on a full scholarship.  I want to give him a good talking too but I don't want to come across as I am lecturing him...ugh!  Anyway!
> 
> Here is the Big Give outfit I mailed out this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to make a whole Cindy vida...but with everybody being sick, I had to use what I had.  I love the way it turned out.  Katie approved and even asked me to make one almost just like it for her!
> 
> You have all been making some beautiful stuff and I love it all.  I have been trying to lurk...but life just gets in the way sometimes!



I'm sorry you guys have been sick, and about the nephew!! 

The dress is ADORABLE!!! You do great work! 



itsheresomewhere said:


> I joinned the embroidary machine club.  DH bought me my christmas present- a new brother 750D.  So now I need the stuff to go with it.  What are your favorite embroidary threads, stabliziers, etc?  Do need ped software if I want to download heather's designs?  I can get to Joanns on wednesday so take your time answering me.   Now I need to figure out the next project.



Yay!!!  I'm excited for you! 


tricia said:


> Here is the A-line I made for the granddaughter of a co-worker.  It is cord, lined in cotton and it came together nicely.  Thanks to those of you that said this would be OK.  I also made a little headband to go with it.  That went together super fast, and I think I will make more of those.



I love that!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Hey everyone! 
I finally finished Michelles Big Give Outfit last night. I had a minor incident with the tink applique which resulted in a hole on the side of her hair!  So I had to improvise a little. 
I also need the address so I can ship this today. I pm'ed you on the big give board Jessica. 








hmm I don't know why that one is so tiny? Weird!


----------



## jeniamt

emcreative said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glinda's dress really is gorgeous!!!
> 
> (And the only reason I know her name is "Glinda" is that I used to work with a woman named "Glenda" who would QUICKLY correct anyone who said she had the same name as the good witch from "Oz"!)



That's the dress!  Amazing and as she moved it just looked so light and airy.  Thanks for posting!  I just bought the soundtrack and am blaring it through my house.



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I managed to finish my first two Vidas.  The hardest part was picking out the fabrics, followed by encasing the elastic.  It was MUCH easier than I thought it would be.  My only problem seems to stem from my fabric choices.  I'm not overly crazy about the fabrics, but love the way it turned out.  I think if I had included the ruffle in the lower seam I would have liked it better.
> 
> Now, a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edited to add: still need to get buttons and button holes)
> Now to decide what fabrics to use for my next two Vidas....
> 
> 
> Nini



Great job!  I love the peppermint candy fabric.  Aren't vidas so fun to make?  Choosing the fabrics is like putting a tiny quilt together for me.  I used to quilt a lot but don't have time (or energy) anymore so this satisfies my quilting urges.


----------



## tricia

Shannalee724 said:


> Hey all!  Just poping in to say we are back and Kaedyn's team won 1st place   Now back to sewing!!!



Well then.  CONGRATULATIONS to Kaedyn and her team.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I finally finished Michelles Big Give Outfit last night. I had a minor incident with the tink applique which resulted in a hole on the side of her hair!  So I had to improvise a little.
> I also need the address so I can ship this today. I pm'ed you on the big give board Jessica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I don't know why that one is so tiny? Weird!



Looks great.  Glad you were able to improvise and the incident didn't totally mess things up.


----------



## NiniMorris

jeniamt said:


> Great job!  I love the peppermint candy fabric.  Aren't vidas so fun to make?  Choosing the fabrics is like putting a tiny quilt together for me.  I used to quilt a lot but don't have time (or energy) anymore so this satisfies my quilting urges.



Funny, I have NO problems putting together fabrics for a quilt.  But this dress gave me fits!  Maybe because I have been quilting for almost 30 years, and only sewing Vidas for a few days.  

My hubby teased me about having so much problems cutting into the fabric!  Now I have enough fabric to make about 7 or 8 more dresses!

But my immediate problem is which fabric to use for the boys vests and ties... decisions, decisions, decisions!

Nini


----------



## chanti

WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!! The things you guys make!!! I am SO impressed!! I wish I could sow. I have seen the most original disney (and non disney) clothes come by. Especially for the little ones. I really enjoy looking at all your lovely selfmade outfits and I really wanted to say how awesome you guys are 

And I can't deny that I am the teeny tiniest bit jealous  I mean, it's not that I can't sow on a button... it's just that I can't make it look good


----------



## emcreative

chanti said:


> I mean, it's not that I can't sow on a button... it's just that I can't make it look good




Be careful....before you know it, they'll suck you right in!


----------



## sahm1000

Yikes!  It's been a while since I've been on here.  Last week was busy and my in-laws came for the weekend.  I swear I try to be patient and understanding but they REALLY annoy me!  Everything on here has been beautiful!  I'm lots of pages behind so I'm trying to catch up but I know I can't comment on everything!  And now I think I'm trying to get sick (not surprising since my in-laws came sick - gee thanks for that!) but refusing to believe it!  




100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm not sure there are enough excited smilies to even begin to tell you how excited I was or how great the show was.  Benita was there too, but she had seats & where she was the sound was bad.  Apparently, they haven't fixed the stadium acoustics for concerts.  It was a great show though.  I still get a silly smile & want to jump up & down when I think about it.  This was our 5th U2 show & it was one of the best.




Yep!  We were there and it was so disappointing for me!  It was my first U2 concert (wanted to go the last time they were here in Dallas but I had just had Claire) and I've wanted to go to one of their concerts for so long!  So frustrating!  I don't blame the band at all.  The accoustics in the stadium were terrible and Jerry Jones needs to start refunding money!  I will never attend another concert in the Cowboys stadium again.  Love your pictures though!  Jealous of how close you were!  And personally, Bono does it for me!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Here are the pics of the stripwork jumper/top and easy fit pants - loved these CarlaC patterns!!! I made them for Kendall's 6th birthday and our trip to the American Doll store in Dallas.  She picked out Rebecca for her doll. I had also made Kristin (8) and her doll   matching CarlaC peasant blouses - but she refused to wear them - the stinker!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I finally finished Michelles Big Give Outfit last night. I had a minor incident with the tink applique which resulted in a hole on the side of her hair!  So I had to improvise a little.
> I also need the address so I can ship this today. I pm'ed you on the big give board Jessica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I don't know why that one is so tiny? Weird!


Super cute!



WDWAtLast said:


> Here are the pics of the stripwork jumper/top and easy fit pants - loved these CarlaC patterns!!! I made them for Kendall's 6th birthday and our trip to the American Doll store in Dallas.  She picked out Rebecca for her doll. I had also made Kristin (8) and her doll   matching CarlaC peasant blouses - but she refused to wear them - the stinker!!



Aw, I'm sorry Kristin wouldn't wear her outfit, they both look wonderful though; I love the fabrics you chose for the stripwork, really great!


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> Funny, I have NO problems putting together fabrics for a quilt.  But this dress gave me fits!  Maybe because I have been quilting for almost 30 years, and only sewing Vidas for a few days.
> 
> My hubby teased me about having so much problems cutting into the fabric!  Now I have enough fabric to make about 7 or 8 more dresses!
> 
> But my immediate problem is which fabric to use for the boys vests and ties... decisions, decisions, decisions!
> 
> Nini



Hmmm...  I think I would make the vests out of the Noel fabric and ties from the green fabric.  No matter what you choose, I'm sure they will all look adorable!  Good luck.



chanti said:


> WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!! The things you guys make!!! I am SO impressed!! I wish I could sow. I have seen the most original disney (and non disney) clothes come by. Especially for the little ones. I really enjoy looking at all your lovely selfmade outfits and I really wanted to say how awesome you guys are
> 
> And I can't deny that I am the teeny tiniest bit jealous  I mean, it's not that I can't sow on a button... it's just that I can't make it look good



Oh, that's how it starts... you think, "I wish I could make that" and before you know it we suck you in and your making multiple outfits for each day of your trip!  But really, if you have any inkling to want to learn to sew, you are in the right place.  We are a very friendly and helpful bunch!


----------



## connie1042

You guys sure can sew. I need some help. I want to put appliques on some tye-dye t-shirts for the 4th of July. I know it is only Oct. But I do not have a clue how to do this. I mend, I do not sew. Can someone direct me to a web site where I can get a lot of help.  I can PM someone, but don't know who.  Give me some clues, or PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Where can I find the Vida dress pattern?  I don't have a little girl, but you guys keep showing that dress with so many versatile designs that I am thinking of making one for a friend's little girl.  She is going to school full time and working part time at my sons' preschool to help make ends meet.  Her little girl would look adorable in a Vida, and I know they would be appreciative of it, because she wears the pillowcase dress I made for her all the time.

Thanks Dawn!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

One more question.  What is HeatherSue's shop at Etsy called?  I am interested in some of her designs, but I don't know where to go to purchase them.  Thanks!


----------



## jeniamt

connie1042 said:


> You guys sure can sew. I need some help. I want to put appliques on some tye-dye t-shirts for the 4th of July. I know it is only Oct. But I do not have a clue how to do this. I mend, I do not sew. Can someone direct me to a web site where I can get a lot of help.  I can PM someone, but don't know who.  Give me some clues, or PM me. Thanks.



Goto the first page of this board and check out the bookmark's page.  Heather Sue's awesome tutorial is there and explains how to do it.

Feel free to come back here with questions!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Where can I find the Vida dress pattern?  I don't have a little girl, but you guys keep showing that dress with so many versatile designs that I am thinking of making one for a friend's little girl.  She is going to school full time and working part time at my sons' preschool to help make ends meet.  Her little girl would look adorable in a Vida, and I know they would be appreciative of it, because she wears the pillowcase dress I made for her all the time.
> 
> Thanks Dawn!



I bought mine on etsy.  PM if you want the seller's name.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> One more question.  What is HeatherSue's shop at Etsy called?  I am interested in some of her designs, but I don't know where to go to purchase them.  Thanks!



I'm pretty sure its just "heathersue"  Try that but if it doesn't work PM me.


----------



## jeniamt

I changed my avatar.  DD3 wanted me to use that other picture and I just couldn't look at it anymore.  Besides, she is much cuter than me and she is wearing my favorite Vida!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

twob4him said:


> My DD asked for a Jasmine outfit way back in June. I bought applique designs and fabric and that was as far as I got. As I was finishing up sewing she asked where her Jasmine outfit was  So, I sewed and sewed on Sat till 2am and then again this morning to finish it all up...and it was worth every minute. She is loving it!!! I made a "belt" with tulle attached and added some gold braid. And I used the Simply Sweet jumper top with the folded ruffle...makes it shorter than normal. I made Easy Fit pants too. Speaking of which...there is an adult version of the Easy Fits on it way....in the works....and am I excited!!!  The top design is Heather Sue's cutie and the designs on the pants are from Diva Duds...they always stitch out so nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!!


I love this outfit!  Very pretty.


emcreative said:


> ***Fabric Question***
> 
> Looking for some insight here.
> 
> Our next planned trip (hopefully) will be Christmastime 2010.  I've started to think about the fact that I'll have 5 kids to sew for, for 9 days.  Not only will that take a lot of time but a lot of MATERIAL!
> 
> I'd like to get as much as I can done early.  The problem is I'm not sure what all exactly I want to make yet!  But I have my eye on some Christmas fabrics and now/right after Christmas is a good time to get them.
> 
> How much do I buy?  I know the boys will pretty much be living in easy fits and long sleeved tees, maybe with bowling shirts over them.
> 
> Let's say I want to make each boy a pair of easy fits and a bowling shirt from the same fabric.  I'm guessing by that time they will be in a size 3/4 and a size 5.  How much do I get?


For a size 5/6 you need 1 1/8 yards of fabric and 5/8 yards of contrasting fabric
For a size 3/4 you need 1 yard of fabric and 5/8yards of contrasting fabric

then you need 3/4 yard of lining fabric for each shirt.

In the directions she explains how much you need for each "piece" like the collar needs 1/4 a yard.  The yardage given for the main fabric is enough to make a solid shirt without any stripes or pieces.  I round up and use the extra to be a little picky about where I place my pattern pieces, I don't want headless mickey's running down the front of my shirts!

I hope this is enough info to get you started.  Have you bought the pattern yet?


NiniMorris said:


> Well, I managed to finish my first two Vidas.  The hardest part was picking out the fabrics, followed by encasing the elastic.  It was MUCH easier than I thought it would be.  My only problem seems to stem from my fabric choices.  I'm not overly crazy about the fabrics, but love the way it turned out.  I think if I had included the ruffle in the lower seam I would have liked it better.
> 
> Now, a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edited to add: still need to get buttons and button holes)
> Now to decide what fabrics to use for my next two Vidas....
> 
> 
> Nini


I love the vida's


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!  We have all been sick for about 3 weeks in our house.  The test said we didn't have the flu...but my DR said he is pretty sure we did anyway...the whole "walk's like a duck...must be a duck" thing he says.  I have also been in a major downer mood this last week too. I am having major issues with my nephew...the one in college on a full scholarship.  I want to give him a good talking too but I don't want to come across as I am lecturing him...ugh!  Anyway!
> 
> Here is the Big Give outfit I mailed out this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to make a whole Cindy vida...but with everybody being sick, I had to use what I had.  I love the way it turned out.  Katie approved and even asked me to make one almost just like it for her!
> 
> You have all been making some beautiful stuff and I love it all.  I have been trying to lurk...but life just gets in the way sometimes!


I love the big give outfit!  It is adorable.  I hope you are all well soon.


tricia said:


> Here is the A-line I made for the granddaughter of a co-worker.  It is cord, lined in cotton and it came together nicely.  Thanks to those of you that said this would be OK.  I also made a little headband to go with it.  That went together super fast, and I think I will make more of those.


Very pretty I like that fabric.


disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I finally finished Michelles Big Give Outfit last night. I had a minor incident with the tink applique which resulted in a hole on the side of her hair!  So I had to improvise a little.
> I also need the address so I can ship this today. I pm'ed you on the big give board Jessica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I don't know why that one is so tiny? Weird!


That is so sweet.  I think they will love it.


connie1042 said:


> You guys sure can sew. I need some help. I want to put appliques on some tye-dye t-shirts for the 4th of July. I know it is only Oct. But I do not have a clue how to do this. I mend, I do not sew. Can someone direct me to a web site where I can get a lot of help.  I can PM someone, but don't know who.  Give me some clues, or PM me. Thanks.



The very first post has a great tutorial by HeatherSue that explains how to applique.  Do you have a sewing machine?  

Good Luck!


----------



## birdie757

Ok, now I understand what you guys were saying about buying petticoats vs. making them.  I am only in the second row and want to throw it at someone...lol.  Less learned 

One quick question...when you guys use the simply sweet as princess dresses do you make fuller skirts or go with the directions?  I have only made princess dresses with Simplicity patterns before and their skirts were much fuller than what the simply sweet call for...just curious.  I am doing a version of Cinderella's pink dress for dd's birthday dinner....in 18 days!


----------



## NaeNae

I think we're going to make an unexpected trip to the world!  We didn't get to go in Sept. like we usually do and we've been going through withdrawls.  DD, GoofyG, has been dying to go at Christmas time.  I'm still waiting for her to decide if she can afford to go.  I've found a good deal on a condo and am antsy to get it booked.  We have to wait until DGD5 is out of school for Christmas break, so this will be the first time to be there so late in the month.  I hope it's not too crowded.  We are going to try and drive it straight through.  That is the only way we can get 5 days in the parks and still get home before Christmas.  If we go that means I have to have all of my Christmas ready before we go, since we won't return home until Christmas Eve.  Keep you fingers crossed!!


----------



## revrob

birdie757 said:


> Ok, now I understand what you guys were saying about buying petticoats vs. making them.  I am only in the second row and want to throw it at someone...lol.  Less learned
> 
> One quick question...when you guys use the simply sweet as princess dresses do you make fuller skirts or go with the directions?  I have only made princess dresses with Simplicity patterns before and their skirts were much fuller than what the simply sweet call for...just curious.  I am doing a version of Cinderella's pink dress for dd's birthday dinner....in 18 days!



I've done it both ways and I think they both look great.  The ones that I've made for my daughter, I use the measurements as specified in the pattern.  The only times that I've made it wider is when it was asked for by customers, and that looks great too.  
Here's one with the regular width





Here's one with the double width


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Where can I find the Vida dress pattern?  I don't have a little girl, but you guys keep showing that dress with so many versatile designs that I am thinking of making one for a friend's little girl.  She is going to school full time and working part time at my sons' preschool to help make ends meet.  Her little girl would look adorable in a Vida, and I know they would be appreciative of it, because she wears the pillowcase dress I made for her all the time.
> 
> Thanks Dawn!


Banberryplace is also a good source of farbenmix patterns (which the Vida is).  Whomever you buy from, make sure they're selling the pattern printed in English.



NaeNae said:


> I think we're going to make an unexpected trip to the world!  We didn't get to go in Sept. like we usually do and we've been going through withdrawls.  DD, GoofyG, has been dying to go at Christmas time.  I'm still waiting for her to decide if she can afford to go.  I've found a good deal on a condo and am antsy to get it booked.  We have to wait until DGD5 is out of school for Christmas break, so this will be the first time to be there so late in the month.  I hope it's not too crowded.  We are going to try and drive it straight through.  That is the only way we can get 5 days in the parks and still get home before Christmas.  If we go that means I have to have all of my Christmas ready before we go, since we won't return home until Christmas Eve.  Keep you fingers crossed!!



Crossing fingers, arms, legs and toes!!


----------



## carrie6466

I never got my chance today to play with my ruffler today, so I have nothing new to say about it.  Maybe tomorrow?

All the cute new dresses posted!!  Love the vidas


----------



## birdie757

revrob said:


> I've done it both ways and I think they both look great.  The ones that I've made for my daughter, I use the measurements as specified in the pattern.  The only times that I've made it wider is when it was asked for by customers, and that looks great too.
> Here's one with the regular width



Oh, thank you so much for the comparison shot.  I will definitely do double.  I am going all out on this dress using bridal fabrics and everything so I want it to be full.  She is so excited about her dinner at the castle so I want it to be as special as possible.


----------



## danicaw

Love all the holiday outfits! 

I finally finished DDs dress! 
She wants to be a pink princess... not sleeping beauty, just a fancy pink princess. And she seems to like it so YAY! 

Its my first precious dress and I like the pattern a lot, so many more to come.







No, she doesn't usually get to stand on the train table... silly princess  She has a crown and fancy shoes... and a pink boa (which cracks me up ) to complete the outfit.

in other news Hubby and I (just us) leave for WDW on Friday! He is running the 13K this weekend at the Studios. We were going to spend our days not in the parks or at Universal, but then we saw the deal we could get on park passes since we are race participants... and well, We are going to Disney Parks! I am super excited, and a tiny bit guilty that the kids won't be with us. But we will bring them home something... that won't make up for it, will it?  - Oh whats a Disney loving mom to do? 

In case anyone here has some great resources, my DS6 was just diagnosed with PDD-NOS, so in the autism spectrum. Hubby and I are in l"earn all you can" mode. Thanks.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Y'all put up with my fussing all weekend, seems like the least I can do is post a pic of my first big project.    This is for me to wear to MNSSHP Friday night.  I'm happy with how it turned out, but next time I'll try it without spray adhesive on the fabric layers...it was an option listed on several of the tutorials, but it made trimming difficult.


----------



## sahm1000

twob4him said:


> Hi all! Loving the Disney pics and your wonderful creations!
> 
> My DD asked for a Jasmine outfit way back in June. I bought applique designs and fabric and that was as far as I got. As I was finishing up sewing she asked where her Jasmine outfit was  So, I sewed and sewed on Sat till 2am and then again this morning to finish it all up...and it was worth every minute. She is loving it!!! I made a "belt" with tulle attached and added some gold braid. And I used the Simply Sweet jumper top with the folded ruffle...makes it shorter than normal. I made Easy Fit pants too. Speaking of which...there is an adult version of the Easy Fits on it way....in the works....and am I excited!!!  The top design is Heather Sue's cutie and the designs on the pants are from Diva Duds...they always stitch out so nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see that Jasmine is wearing Jennifer Paganelli fabric for her pants???? *




Love your Jasmine Cathy!  Very cute!  I especially love that it's off the shoulder but it has the straps too - great idea!

And !  I am so excited about the easy fits coming out in adult sizes!  

Now, can anyone talk Carla into adapting the bowling shirt so that it has sleeves (for PJ's)?  I would love it if it would adapt that way!  So somebody please put a bug in her ear!


----------



## revrob

sahm1000 said:


> Love your Jasmine Cathy!  Very cute!  I especially love that it's off the shoulder but it has the straps too - great idea!
> 
> And !  I am so excited about the easy fits coming out in adult sizes!
> 
> Now, can anyone talk Carla into adapting the bowling shirt so that it has sleeves (for PJ's)?  I would love it if it would adapt that way!  So somebody please put a bug in her ear!




do you mean long sleeves?  It has sleeves, doesn't it?


----------



## Colleen27

Does anyone have a recommendation for a basic poodle skirt pattern? DD's Girl Scout troop is having a sock hop the first week of Nov so of course she "needs" a poodle skirt for the occasion, and I'm up to my ears in mummy wrappings working on Halloween costumes and not finding anything that looks promising right now.


----------



## NaeNae

Colleen27 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a basic poodle skirt pattern? DD's Girl Scout troop is having a sock hop the first week of Nov so of course she "needs" a poodle skirt for the occasion, and I'm up to my ears in mummy wrappings working on Halloween costumes and not finding anything that looks promising right now.



I believe there are some in TeresaJoy's bookmarks.  Look at page one for the bookmarks.


----------



## Shannalee724

Colleen27 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a basic poodle skirt pattern? DD's Girl Scout troop is having a sock hop the first week of Nov so of course she "needs" a poodle skirt for the occasion, and I'm up to my ears in mummy wrappings working on Halloween costumes and not finding anything that looks promising right now.




I think CarlaC's Flouncy skirt makes a great poodle skirt


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

How are you all doing? DH is yelling at the Phillies right now, Zoey (doggie) is hiding because he is yelling) lol - but anyways,,,,

does anyone know where i can find a package of plastic kitty cats? You know, like green army men, but cats???? One of the boys I see with Autism would do anything during therpy for one - and I cant find them!!!!!! Any tips?


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How are you all doing? DH is yelling at the Phillies right now, Zoey (doggie) is hiding because he is yelling) lol - but anyways,,,,
> 
> does anyone know where i can find a package of plastic kitty cats? You know, like green army men, but cats???? One of the boys I see with Autism would do anything during therpy for one - and I cant find them!!!!!! Any tips?



These are kinda expensive:
http://www.realcooltoys.com/domesticcats.html

These are much more affordable:
http://www.toyconnection.com/Mercha...uct_Code=CATS&Category_Code=A&Product_Count=3


----------



## itsheresomewhere

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How are you all doing? DH is yelling at the Phillies right now, Zoey (doggie) is hiding because he is yelling) lol - but anyways,,,,
> 
> does anyone know where i can find a package of plastic kitty cats? You know, like green army men, but cats???? One of the boys I see with Autism would do anything during therpy for one - and I cant find them!!!!!! Any tips?



If you have a A.C. Moore near you, they have tubes of them.  DD got some last month and on sale I paid 5ish.  It was near the cow farm animal tubes and has regular cats and big cats.


----------



## dancer_mom

Here it is... my very first project.  My daughter is going to be the blue fairy for Halloween and my son will be Pinocchio (his isn't quite done yet).  I used the Disney Fairies pattern but changed a couple tiny things to make it look more like the blue fairy as opposed to silvermist.  






I changed the design on the wings to make it look more swirly






For some reason the underskirt / overskirt thing doesn't look quite right to me - don't know if I pinned it wrong?






Thanks for inspiring me - I am having so much fun learning how to do this!!


----------



## charlinn

dancer_mom said:


> Here it is... my very first project.  My daughter is going to be the blue fairy for Halloween and my son will be Pinocchio (his isn't quite done yet).  I used the Disney Fairies pattern but changed a couple tiny things to make it look more like the blue fairy as opposed to silvermist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the design on the wings to make it look more swirly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason the underskirt / overskirt thing doesn't look quite right to me - don't know if I pinned it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me - I am having so much fun learning how to do this!!




Wow...great job!!!  It looks adorable!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I finally have something to post. DS wanted to be Anakin Skywalker from the Clone Wars. I didn't want to spend the money so I decided to sew. The biggest challenge for me was that there's no pattern so I had to create the pattern by looking at several pictures. The long sleeve shirt is the raglan by Carla the rest I did myself. The tunic part is all one piece that wraps around. I have two hooks that kinda closes it up, I need to move the one in front to make it a tad tighter. I'm not too thrilled withe the shoulder/breast thing but I didn't know what else to do. The emblems are just ironed on, I didn't have the time to attemt to applique plus it was a bit intimidating with all the skinny lines in it. The only thing I still need to add is some sort of belt but I don't know how to go about that yet. He's posing in all the pics so it's hard to see all of it plus he insisted on wearing his Darth Vader gloves.
















I'll try to get better pictures tomorrow when it's light out but there it is. I'm pretty proud of myself, I've never made my own pattern before and I think it looks pretty similar to the actual character.


----------



## birdie757

Shannalee724 said:


> I think CarlaC's Flouncy skirt makes a great poodle skirt



Last year on the morning of Halloween I grabbed Simplicity 5403 and some felt and had a poodle skirt in 30 minutes.  They also have a children's version of this pattern...it is number 5401.  Only two pattern pieces, the front and back of the skirt are one piece and the waist band is the other.  They also have the patterns to make your own applique...i know there was a cat and a poodle and I think a guitar or music notes I don't remember.  I just bought a pre-made poodle.  If you go with the felt I believe it is on sale at Joann's this week too.  I have also seen it made in cottons with a petticoat on kids and it was super cute too.


----------



## rie'smom

DISCOUNT CODE

I know that some of you like to get cute shoes to go with the gorgeous clothes you sew.
This is a 20% discount code at tinysoles.com: WWMAG  Expires Nov 30th


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok so my DH is fine with me getting a new machine - I am going back & forth between a Brother/Babylock & Viking - the dealer who sells Babylock, Pfaff & Viking told me that I will get more with the Babylock & it will be more user friendly. The Babylock Ellagio is what I am looking at - He told me it is the same as a 2500 Brother. Does anyone know if the built in Disney designs are availible to purchase? I know the Babylock does not come with Disney Designs. I have already been drooling over the Etsy availible ones. And I know what ones I want first.  I already have my first projects too. I am making Feliz dresses for the girls for Christmas. I have 2 out of 3 main materials picked out. And I think I have the third too. But still not sure. I do have a question though -- Is there software to make you own designs?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

dancer_mom said:


>



That's your first project???? WOW!  Great job!


----------



## revrob

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so my DH is fine with me getting a new machine - I am going back & forth between a Brother/Babylock & Viking - the dealer who sells Babylock, Pfaff & Viking told me that I will get more with the Babylock & it will be more user friendly. The Babylock Ellagio is what I am looking at - He told me it is the same as a 2500 Brother. Does anyone know if the built in Disney designs are availible to purchase? I know the Babylock does not come with Disney Designs. I have already been drooling over the Etsy availible ones. And I know what ones I want first.  I already have my first projects too. I am making Feliz dresses for the girls for Christmas. I have 2 out of 3 main materials picked out. And I think I have the third too. But still not sure. I do have a question though -- Is there software to make you own designs?



As far as I know, the specific designs that are on the brother disney machines are not available for purchase.  However, there are tons of disney designs available for purchase through secondary sources (etsy, ebay, individual designers).

There are many digitizing software programs available.  I personally own Embird.  I know that Heather (as well as several others on this thread) owns Embird as well.  However, there are many different programs available.  Digitizing is not an automatic, easy project.  There seems to be a large learning curve.  It is learnable, but it's not an overnight thing.  Even after learning the skill, it takes several hours to digitize a design.  For that reason, I find it much easier to purchase a design from a designer that I trust.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

oh I am not ready now to make my own - but I will be in the future, someday.  Then again I am always on the look out for a good bargain and if I ever come across the software at a great deal I will get even if I am not ready yet. I am sure that I will be there within the next couple years.  I am a very quick learner when it comes to editing and stuff on the computer - with my photoshop things (i do photography on the side.) (I am not the greatest by far with speaking and grammer but I can do lots with software. - I may not be able to explain what I did but I can do it.) 

On another note is there anyone that will make an image for someone? Like digitize it for someone?


----------



## BBGirl

Shannalee724 said:


> I think CarlaC's Flouncy skirt makes a great poodle skirt



I second this.  I have made 2 from this pattern and dolly skirts to match and they sew-up in no time.
THink an hour or two from first snip to done.


----------



## revrob

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> oh I am not ready now to make my own - but I will be in the future, someday.  Then again I am always on the look out for a good bargain and if I ever come across the software at a great deal I will get even if I am not ready yet. I am sure that I will be there within the next couple years.  I am a very quick learner when it comes to editing and stuff on the computer - with my photoshop things (i do photography on the side.) (I am not the greatest by far with speaking and grammer but I can do lots with software. - I may not be able to explain what I did but I can do it.)
> 
> On another note is there anyone that will make an image for someone? Like digitize it for someone?



I hope you didn't think I was saying you couldn't do it!  I was just saying to be prepared - it's not as easy as I thought it was going to be.  I've heard the same thing from many that digitize as well.  I'm pretty techie - most software programs don't give me a problem at all.  However, this was a little more difficult to learn.  

Do you need somethig digitized?  If so, the best bet is to contact someone that you know sells, or digitizes for their own personal use.  If they have time, most are usually willing to help!


----------



## ireland_nicole

danicaw said:


> Love all the holiday outfits!
> 
> I finally finished DDs dress!
> She wants to be a pink princess... not sleeping beauty, just a fancy pink princess. And she seems to like it so YAY!
> 
> Its my first precious dress and I like the pattern a lot, so many more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she doesn't usually get to stand on the train table... silly princess  She has a crown and fancy shoes... and a pink boa (which cracks me up ) to complete the outfit.
> 
> in other news Hubby and I (just us) leave for WDW on Friday! He is running the 13K this weekend at the Studios. We were going to spend our days not in the parks or at Universal, but then we saw the deal we could get on park passes since we are race participants... and well, We are going to Disney Parks! I am super excited, and a tiny bit guilty that the kids won't be with us. But we will bring them home something... that won't make up for it, will it?  - Oh whats a Disney loving mom to do?
> 
> In case anyone here has some great resources, my DS6 was just diagnosed with PDD-NOS, so in the autism spectrum. Hubby and I are in l"earn all you can" mode. Thanks.



Great job on the dress!  Have a great time at Disney!  My DD (9) has PDD-NOS along w/ other interesting quirks; ask me anything- I may not know the answer, but hopefully can at least help you find it.  Also, google autism and your city, there's probably a local awareness/support group, or your states parent to parent; they'll have resources too; and autism speaks will probably have some links.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Y'all put up with my fussing all weekend, seems like the least I can do is post a pic of my first big project.    This is for me to wear to MNSSHP Friday night.  I'm happy with how it turned out, but next time I'll try it without spray adhesive on the fabric layers...it was an option listed on several of the tutorials, but it made trimming difficult.


Great job!  I also find if I'm working w/ applique, it works just as well to finger hold the pieces as they're being stitched.  I do use spray adhesive when I embroider unhoopable stuff to hold the fabric to the stabilizer; but then I use a basting stitch also.



dancer_mom said:


> Here it is... my very first project.  My daughter is going to be the blue fairy for Halloween and my son will be Pinocchio (his isn't quite done yet).  I used the Disney Fairies pattern but changed a couple tiny things to make it look more like the blue fairy as opposed to silvermist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the design on the wings to make it look more swirly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason the underskirt / overskirt thing doesn't look quite right to me - don't know if I pinned it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me - I am having so much fun learning how to do this!!


Great job!!!


PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something to post. DS wanted to be Anakin Skywalker from the Clone Wars. I didn't want to spend the money so I decided to sew. The biggest challenge for me was that there's no pattern so I had to create the pattern by looking at several pictures. The long sleeve shirt is the raglan by Carla the rest I did myself. The tunic part is all one piece that wraps around. I have two hooks that kinda closes it up, I need to move the one in front to make it a tad tighter. I'm not too thrilled withe the shoulder/breast thing but I didn't know what else to do. The emblems are just ironed on, I didn't have the time to attemt to applique plus it was a bit intimidating with all the skinny lines in it. The only thing I still need to add is some sort of belt but I don't know how to go about that yet. He's posing in all the pics so it's hard to see all of it plus he insisted on wearing his Darth Vader gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get better pictures tomorrow when it's light out but there it is. I'm pretty proud of myself, I've never made my own pattern before and I think it looks pretty similar to the actual character.


Well done!  I'd be too intimidated to make my own pattern, I'm impressed.


----------



## BBGirl

Revrob--Love your blog too. How am I supposed to sew when there all these great Blogs to read.


Also am I the only one who can't open any of the links in bookmarks on page one??


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Oh no offense taken at all! I am just a major planner!

I am looking for a Princess Leia for my daughter but have not been able to find one yet. I can find jedi Mickeys and a lego Princess leia but not a Minnie one or a regular person one I would love the Galactic Hero version too - infact the other characters as GH would be great if someone had them -mostly the main - Leia, Luke, Han, Chewie, C3PO & R2D2. She would like a Star Wars outfit for HS. She wants to be a part of the Jedi Academy. She has been practicing at home and I would like to make her the outfit by her birthday in March but I know that if someone has to make the design it could take a while.  I have seen the Goofy Darth Vader, Stormtrooper Donald & Jedi Mickey.


----------



## princesskayla

I'm baacckk!! Hey I used to play on this board alot but I since I have been gone I have had a baby, started a business, and bought two embroidery machines, and sold one cause the hoop was too small!! I have gone crazy, I think. 

Anyhoo... I finally convinced my husband to go to Disney at Christmas!!! My kids are super excited for their Christmas present. We are going the discount route, (ie: super cheap lodging $170.00/3 days Bonnet Creek, 1 night at a Disney hotel. 1 day of park tickets, and 4 Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party tickets.) We are going to spend one day just exploring the resorts. I can't wait!!! Now for the hard part... Deciding what to wear!!!! 

I have read the boards every once in awhile and try to keep up. Everyone's outfits are absolutely wonderful. Keep up the good work! I am off to add to the board. I have lots of ideas running in my head.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hey Ladies (and Tom)  Carla put the Belle princessification up on her blog!!!

Here's the link!
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Oh no offense taken at all! I am just a major planner!
> 
> I am looking for a Princess Leia for my daughter but have not been able to find one yet. I can find jedi Mickeys and a lego Princess leia but not a Minnie one or a regular person one I would love the Galactic Hero version too - infact the other characters as GH would be great if someone had them -mostly the main - Leia, Luke, Han, Chewie, C3PO & R2D2. She would like a Star Wars outfit for HS. She wants to be a part of the Jedi Academy. She has been practicing at home and I would like to make her the outfit by her birthday in March but I know that if someone has to make the design it could take a while.  I have seen the Goofy Darth Vader, Stormtrooper Donald & Jedi Mickey.



How about a minnie Leia:
here's the link:
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=32892799
lots of people here like stitching out her designs


----------



## ibesue

Hi all!!!  I am back from my super busy couple of weeks that ended with me being kidnapped by my 3 girls and 6 grandgirls and taken to Disneyland for my birthday!!!  For those who don't know, none of my girls live close to me, so they all came into town to celebrate with me!!  We all had a blast and I will get some pictures up maybe this afternoon.  




ireland_nicole said:


> How about a minnie Leia:
> here's the link:
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=32892799
> lots of people here like stitching out her designs




Her designs are very easy and she is super nice!  Give her an image and she can help you!  Our HeatherSue also does great work!  I haven't given her a job, yet, I have asked several digitizers to help in the past and they are all more than wonderful to work with!  If you know now what you want, start asking!  Digitizing is not easy.  I am not computer savvy, but I can generally work with a program (with the book!) and I have actually only gotten one thing digitized and it took days!  I prefer to just ask someone to do it for me!  

Everything posted has been so pretty.  I have been lurking on breaks and loved all the pictures from the recent trips.  I am always impressed by the originality of everyone!  And the outfits for upcoming trips are also so cute.  Hopefully I am caught up and will stay that way for a while!!  And will finally post some pictures of some of the things I have made!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

danicaw said:


> in other news Hubby and I (just us) leave for WDW on Friday! He is running the 13K this weekend at the Studios. We were going to spend our days not in the parks or at Universal, but then we saw the deal we could get on park passes since we are race participants... and well, We are going to Disney Parks! I am super excited, and a tiny bit guilty that the kids won't be with us. But we will bring them home something... that won't make up for it, will it?  - Oh whats a Disney loving mom to do?


Hope he does well in the race.  I noticed that WDW has a marathon about 1X a month of one kind or another.  DH read the El Vaquero Loco over the summer, a 25K and in the mountains.


danicaw said:


> In case anyone here has some great resources, my DS6 was just diagnosed with PDD-NOS, so in the autism spectrum. Hubby and I are in l"earn all you can" mode. Thanks.


I am a parent of a child with autism, we knew early one there was something wrong but it took me a wasted year of speech therapy before we really got some serious help.  The first few months were bad and I cried a lot.  It is like a loss of a loved one, because it is.  We don't get the happy, loving child, the "I love you" and hugs.  Sorry way off topic.

There are great resources out there but be careful.  A fool and their money soon part.  Do you homework, figure out your plan and don't fall the next great cure.  There is no cure for autism, just interventions and hope for making things better.  We used ABA, started at 3 and did intensive.  40 hours a week for 2 years.  We changed the outcome and DS is verbal and can make eye contact.  It was labor intensive, expensive and hard for DS but for us it worked. 

Find what will work for you and do it.  Don't take no for an answer from anyone.  Good luck and PM if you would like.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thank You for the Minnie! It is great! I am guessing Juliet will love this!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It is funny how when you own a DVC you are already planning the next trip when you get home from WDW.  I am not really wanting to go back but DSS said to his dad that he wanted to go to WDW.  He went two years ago with us and several other people.  He seemed to like it but everytime I have asked him to go to WDW with us he doesn't want to go. 

When we went to DL and took DS BFF  the said child was acting upset that BFF got all new customs for the trip and she was over everyday for fittings.  But he still stated he didn't want to go.

Past trip, he told his dad he wants to go to WDW but could not because of school.  That is the best reason and it is nice that he loves school.  So we are trying to plan for the day after school gets out.  That happens to be right with the 7 month window for BCV.  So here we are 1 week away from perhaps making our reservations for the next trip to WDW.

I hope DSS will speak with his family and I also pray DH will speak with his ex and explain why I have to know ahead of time.  Also that they all commit to DSS going to WDW.  With DVC it isn't the end of world to back out but there is so much with me banking points for this big trip.


----------



## eeyore3847

oh my goodness.... I am home!!! woo hoo... We got home thursday and wow did I feel bad. I had a cold, got a case of heat stroke and here I am. It is tuesday and I am feeling better. anyone ever need a vacation from a vacation?

anyways, thought I would post some quick pics from our trip!!

First day was Pirate day.. Nicholas was not interested in being in a lot of pics.. and he was not ready to meet mickey or minnie!


----------



## eeyore3847

I want to apologize for my lack of excellent pics on this trip. It was raining off and on, and I just did not bring out my camera! 
Day 2!
Now, look at nicholas, so not happy taking pics! lol


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

sahm1000 said:


> Yep!  We were there and it was so disappointing for me!  It was my first U2 concert (wanted to go the last time they were here in Dallas but I had just had Claire) and I've wanted to go to one of their concerts for so long!  So frustrating!  I don't blame the band at all.  The accoustics in the stadium were terrible and Jerry Jones needs to start refunding money!  I will never attend another concert in the Cowboys stadium again.  Love your pictures though!  Jealous of how close you were!  And personally, Bono does it for me!



We saw then in Dallas in 2001, but the last tour we went to Atlanta.  It's one of those things that I hope we can always go to since they don't tour but about every 3 or 4 years.  You can have Bono, I'll take Larry!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

eeyore3847 said:


>



Oh, I love the pirate Minnie dresses!  How fun!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

dancer_mom said:


> I changed the design on the wings to make it look more swirly



Wow, great job!  That looks really tricky for a first project!!  



PrincessMickey said:


>



Oh my goodness, too cute!  Look how much he loves it!  You did a great job.


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> oh my goodness.... I am home!!! woo hoo... We got home thursday and wow did I feel bad. I had a cold, got a case of heat stroke and here I am. It is tuesday and I am feeling better. anyone ever need a vacation from a vacation?
> 
> anyways, thought I would post some quick pics from our trip!!
> 
> First day was Pirate day.. Nicholas was not interested in being in a lot of pics.. and he was not ready to meet mickey or minnie!


Sorry about getting sick- but the customs are adorable!



eeyore3847 said:


> I want to apologize for my lack of excellent pics on this trip. It was raining off and on, and I just did not bring out my camera!
> Day 2!
> Now, look at nicholas, so not happy taking pics! lol



I love the way these coordinate!  Super, super cute!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

eeyore3847 said:


> I want to apologize for my lack of excellent pics on this trip. It was raining off and on, and I just did not bring out my camera!
> Day 2!
> Now, look at nicholas, so not happy taking pics! lol



Lori...Love Jo Jo's dressed up Minnie dress!  Beautiful!  You all look very happy!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I am trying so hard to keep up but life gets in the way!  

Dh and I are talking about going to DisneyLand!  YEA!  We almost booked a 4 day trip for the two of us in November, but we feel bad about leaving the kids home.  So, we decided our next disney trip is to CA!  When that will be, who knows!  But I am excited!  Now, to get over my fear of flying....


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> do you mean long sleeves?  It has sleeves, doesn't it?



Yep! I meant long sleeves!  I would love for an adaption of the shirt to have long sleeves so you could make a whole pajama set - the long sleeves wouldn't have to have a button cuff either, just long sleeves!


----------



## revrob

sahm1000 said:


> Yep! I meant long sleeves!  I would love for an adaption of the shirt to have long sleeves so you could make a whole pajama set - the long sleeves wouldn't have to have a button cuff either, just long sleeves!



I'd be happy to pass the word along!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi!  Just wanted to post a couple of things I've been working on this week.

The first is my first knit outfit (yeah!)  It really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I got the patterns off of YCMT.  The top is phoebe's create a knit jumper and the leggings are growing up w/ Rosey's knit pants.  I took the pants pattern and lengthened it and did a lettuce edging on them.  DD seems to love em, and gave em a thumbs up for school wearability, so I think I'll be making more:





I made a baptismal blanket for a friend; she's muslim, so the baby actually lays on this on the floor, so it had to be pretty thickly padded:




you can't really see the detail, but it started w/ a basic white satin blanket w/ some of the embellishments.  I had to take the lace off, make a sandwich w/ flannel and batting and redo the lace, I also embellished w/ "button tufting" w/ roses and bows, and embroidered the little angels name on it.

I made halloween shirts for my mom and a friend, but they declined photography  LOL.

Finally, I made the shirt for Tyler's big give (many thanks to Heathersue!!!)


----------



## revrob

I finally finished up a Big Give outfit - thought I'd share


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 

Thanks so much for the kitty cat ideas!! I think Ill head to AC Moore first since that is local.

LOVE the big give outfit Shannon!!

The Bell dolly pattern is so cute!!

Lori, the kids look ADORABLE!!! that Nikolas!!!


----------



## rie'smom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so my DH is fine with me getting a new machine - I am going back & forth between a Brother/Babylock & Viking - the dealer who sells Babylock, Pfaff & Viking told me that I will get more with the Babylock & it will be more user friendly. The Babylock Ellagio is what I am looking at - He told me it is the same as a 2500 Brother. Does anyone know if the built in Disney designs are availible to purchase? I know the Babylock does not come with Disney Designs. I have already been drooling over the Etsy availible ones. And I know what ones I want first.  I already have my first projects too. I am making Feliz dresses for the girls for Christmas. I have 2 out of 3 main materials picked out. And I think I have the third too. But still not sure. I do have a question though -- Is there software to make you own designs?



I've had both Viking and Brother machines- the Designer SE ( Viking) and the 750D and Quattro (Brother). The Brother machines are so much more user friendly, IMO. I started embroidering on the Quattro and 750 immediately while the SE had a learning curve. I hardly ever used the SE and sold it in order to buy the Quattro. It was the best sewing decision that I've ever made.


----------



## Trena

Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)  

I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.  

Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!


----------



## rie'smom

Trena said:


> Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)
> 
> I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!



This is the cutest picture ever!!! What a fabulous idea for your kid's costumes-absolutely precious!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Trena said:


> Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)
> 
> I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!




AWWWWWW!!!!! Priceless! Great job!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Trena said:


>




Great costume...love it!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Come on gang...I only have two more sleeps.  I know you can sew/post enough to get us to 250 in less than 2 days!!!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have something to post. DS wanted to be Anakin Skywalker from the Clone Wars. I didn't want to spend the money so I decided to sew. The biggest challenge for me was that there's no pattern so I had to create the pattern by looking at several pictures. The long sleeve shirt is the raglan by Carla the rest I did myself. The tunic part is all one piece that wraps around. I have two hooks that kinda closes it up, I need to move the one in front to make it a tad tighter. I'm not too thrilled withe the shoulder/breast thing but I didn't know what else to do. The emblems are just ironed on, I didn't have the time to attemt to applique plus it was a bit intimidating with all the skinny lines in it. The only thing I still need to add is some sort of belt but I don't know how to go about that yet. He's posing in all the pics so it's hard to see all of it plus he insisted on wearing his Darth Vader gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get better pictures tomorrow when it's light out but there it is. I'm pretty proud of myself, I've never made my own pattern before and I think it looks pretty similar to the actual character.


Great job!  So cute.


Trena said:


> Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)
> 
> I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!



Wow those turned out so cute!  You did a great job.


----------



## ibesue

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi!  Just wanted to post a couple of things I've been working on this week.
> 
> The first is my first knit outfit (yeah!)  It really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I got the patterns off of YCMT.  The top is phoebe's create a knit jumper and the leggings are growing up w/ Rosey's knit pants.  I took the pants pattern and lengthened it and did a lettuce edging on them.  DD seems to love em, and gave em a thumbs up for school wearability, so I think I'll be making more:



All your sewing is so cute, but love this knit outfit!!  Would be great for school!!



revrob said:


> I finally finished up a Big Give outfit - thought I'd share



SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!  I love the bow & shoe on the pants!!!



Trena said:


> Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)
> 
> I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!



Turned out very cute!!!

I lost my quote for Lori???    Anyways, the outfits are ADORABLE!!!  I love them all.  You were there during our rainstorm!  I was wondering how all who were going then did in the rain!  We got there on friday for a couple of days and it was HOT and humid.    Not our normal weather that whole week!!  I am happy you had a good time, sorry you were sick when you got home, but glad to hear you are feeling better!  My schedule was so busy that week that I couldn't plan to meet up with anyone coming to Disneyland.  One day I will get to meet up with Dis'ers!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

eeyore3847 said:


> oh my goodness.... I am home!!! woo hoo... We got home thursday and wow did I feel bad. I had a cold, got a case of heat stroke and here I am. It is tuesday and I am feeling better. anyone ever need a vacation from a vacation?
> 
> anyways, thought I would post some quick pics from our trip!!
> 
> First day was Pirate day.. Nicholas was not interested in being in a lot of pics.. and he was not ready to meet mickey or minnie!


Looks like you all had a great time.  Love all the outfits.


dancer_mom said:


> Here it is... my very first project.  My daughter is going to be the blue fairy for Halloween and my son will be Pinocchio (his isn't quite done yet).  I used the Disney Fairies pattern but changed a couple tiny things to make it look more like the blue fairy as opposed to silvermist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the design on the wings to make it look more swirly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason the underskirt / overskirt thing doesn't look quite right to me - don't know if I pinned it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me - I am having so much fun learning how to do this!!


That is really pretty.


ireland_nicole said:


> Hi!  Just wanted to post a couple of things I've been working on this week.
> 
> The first is my first knit outfit (yeah!)  It really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I got the patterns off of YCMT.  The top is phoebe's create a knit jumper and the leggings are growing up w/ Rosey's knit pants.  I took the pants pattern and lengthened it and did a lettuce edging on them.  DD seems to love em, and gave em a thumbs up for school wearability, so I think I'll be making more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a baptismal blanket for a friend; she's muslim, so the baby actually lays on this on the floor, so it had to be pretty thickly padded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't really see the detail, but it started w/ a basic white satin blanket w/ some of the embellishments.  I had to take the lace off, make a sandwich w/ flannel and batting and redo the lace, I also embellished w/ "button tufting" w/ roses and bows, and embroidered the little angels name on it.
> 
> I made halloween shirts for my mom and a friend, but they declined photography  LOL.
> 
> Finally, I made the shirt for Tyler's big give (many thanks to Heathersue!!!)


I love the knits very pretty.  That baptismal blanket is beautiful!  Does it have baby's picture on it?  I am so glad someone made Tyler a Stitch shirt! It is adorable he will love it.


revrob said:


> I finally finished up a Big Give outfit - thought I'd share



That is so cute.  I love the way it turned out.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

mom2rtk,

  Can you post a picture of Glinda's dress you made?  I am trying to finish the middle bodice silver thingies.  

Thanks


----------



## birdie757

OMG, I am putting the machine away for the night.  I have been working since this afternoon on dd's pink Cinderella dress.  I had put the light pink "ribbon" on the bodice and sewn up all the side seams when I decided that I needed to trim the seam allowance and snip!....I cut a huge v shape in the bodice .  I was so upset but dh calmed me down and I had some cocoa...

I realized it was on the lining of the bodice so I just put a scrap under it and zig zaged tightly over the cuts.  None of the ends are exposed and it is on the inside so I think I am safe.  It is really going to bother me knowing it is there but at least I won't have to redo the entire bodice!

Lesson learned...if you make a mistake have some cocoa and think about it before you scrap it


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Trena said:


> Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)
> 
> I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!



I love this!!!!  your first sewing project turned out great!!!


----------



## danicaw

ireland_nicole said:


> Great job on the dress!  Have a great time at Disney!  My DD (9) has PDD-NOS along w/ other interesting quirks; ask me anything- I may not know the answer, but hopefully can at least help you find it.  Also, google autism and your city, there's probably a local awareness/support group, or your states parent to parent; they'll have resources too; and autism speaks will probably have some links.



Thanks and thanks for the support. I may pm you if I get a question I can't find the answer to 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hope he does well in the race.  I noticed that WDW has a marathon about 1X a month of one kind or another.  DH read the El Vaquero Loco over the summer, a 25K and in the mountains.
> 
> I am a parent of a child with autism, we knew early one there was something wrong but it took me a wasted year of speech therapy before we really got some serious help.  The first few months were bad and I cried a lot.  It is like a loss of a loved one, because it is.  We don't get the happy, loving child, the "I love you" and hugs.  Sorry way off topic.
> 
> There are great resources out there but be careful.  A fool and their money soon part.  Do you homework, figure out your plan and don't fall the next great cure.  There is no cure for autism, just interventions and hope for making things better.  We used ABA, started at 3 and did intensive.  40 hours a week for 2 years.  We changed the outcome and DS is verbal and can make eye contact.  It was labor intensive, expensive and hard for DS but for us it worked.
> 
> Find what will work for you and do it.  Don't take no for an answer from anyone.  Good luck and PM if you would like.



Thank you. It nice to talk to others who are navigating all this also. I appreciate the tips and support. A lot of the lingo is still new to us. 
Thanks and I may PM you from time to time 



birdie757 said:


> OMG, I am putting the machine away for the night.  I have been working since this afternoon on dd's pink Cinderella dress.  I had put the light pink "ribbon" on the bodice and sewn up all the side seams when I decided that I needed to trim the seam allowance and snip!....I cut a huge v shape in the bodice .  I was so upset but dh calmed me down and I had some cocoa...
> 
> I realized it was on the lining of the bodice so I just put a scrap under it and zig zaged tightly over the cuts.  None of the ends are exposed and it is on the inside so I think I am safe.  It is really going to bother me knowing it is there but at least I won't have to redo the entire bodice!
> 
> Lesson learned...if you make a mistake have some cocoa and think about it before you scrap it



Hot Cocoa can help in soo many ways


----------



## DisneyKings

Well, thanks to the great tutorials, I was able to make my first vidas & appliques!  I made these for MNSSHP:





For my shirt, I couldn't find a short-sleeve shirt, so had to put the ghost on a background to hide the writing on a shirt I had.  Then it wound up being cold & I would have been fine with a long-sleeve

We just got back yesterday & I'm still working on catching up...


----------



## billwendy

DisneyKings said:


> Well, thanks to the great tutorials, I was able to make my first vidas & appliques!  I made these for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my shirt, I couldn't find a short-sleeve shirt, so had to put the ghost on a background to hide the writing on a shirt I had.  Then it wound up being cold & I would have been fine with a long-sleeve
> 
> We just got back yesterday & I'm still working on catching up...



I LOVE YOUR SHIRT!!!!!! It looks great! I like the orange on black with the white mickghost!!! looks awesome - the girls are adorable too!!


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> I'd be happy to pass the word along!



Thanks!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi!  Just wanted to post a couple of things I've been working on this week.
> 
> The first is my first knit outfit (yeah!)  It really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I got the patterns off of YCMT.  The top is phoebe's create a knit jumper and the leggings are growing up w/ Rosey's knit pants.  I took the pants pattern and lengthened it and did a lettuce edging on them.  DD seems to love em, and gave em a thumbs up for school wearability, so I think I'll be making more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a baptismal blanket for a friend; she's muslim, so the baby actually lays on this on the floor, so it had to be pretty thickly padded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't really see the detail, but it started w/ a basic white satin blanket w/ some of the embellishments.  I had to take the lace off, make a sandwich w/ flannel and batting and redo the lace, I also embellished w/ "button tufting" w/ roses and bows, and embroidered the little angels name on it.
> 
> I made halloween shirts for my mom and a friend, but they declined photography  LOL.
> 
> Finally, I made the shirt for Tyler's big give (many thanks to Heathersue!!!)



Great job on it all!  And  for you with the knits!  I'm still very scared to tackle them! Love the Stitch shirt too! 



revrob said:


> I finally finished up a Big Give outfit - thought I'd share




Commented on this over on Facebook, but great job!  Love it!



Trena said:


> Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)
> 
> I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!



Your kids look so cute!  Great job!  They ought to be the hit of Halloween!



DisneyKings said:


> Well, thanks to the great tutorials, I was able to make my first vidas & appliques!  I made these for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my shirt, I couldn't find a short-sleeve shirt, so had to put the ghost on a background to hide the writing on a shirt I had.  Then it wound up being cold & I would have been fine with a long-sleeve
> 
> We just got back yesterday & I'm still working on catching up...



Cute vidas!  Love your shirt, I've done the patches before with the appliques and really like the way it makes things pop.


----------



## jenb1023

HIJACK!  Skip this post if you are not interested.

I really need some opinions on my upcoming trip.  If you have 15 minutes to spare, have some sage advice and are interested, please click on the PTR link in my siggy and give me some feedback on post #23.

Thanks so much!
I will now return you to your regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## mom2rtk

itsheresomewhere said:


> mom2rtk,
> 
> Can you post a picture of Glinda's dress you made?  I am trying to finish the middle bodice silver thingies.
> 
> Thanks



I did this a couple of years ago, but loved collecting all the sparkly things for it!


----------



## mickimousemama

mom2rtk said:


> I did this a couple of years ago, but loved collecting all the sparkly things for it!




Love this...

don't seem to have any of my other quotes  Nicole I really like the knit outfit you made, I have major fears of sewing with knit, I seem to make a mess everytime I attempt to sew with it.

Shannon, yet anoter adorable outfit, I would SOOOO wear your big give outfit 

The blue fairy dress is adorable too!

I think there were some others but I can't remember now... I seem to be having major memory issues today LOL


----------



## ibesue

birdie757 said:


> OMG, I am putting the machine away for the night.  I have been working since this afternoon on dd's pink Cinderella dress.  I had put the light pink "ribbon" on the bodice and sewn up all the side seams when I decided that I needed to trim the seam allowance and snip!....I cut a huge v shape in the bodice .  I was so upset but dh calmed me down and I had some cocoa...
> 
> I realized it was on the lining of the bodice so I just put a scrap under it and zig zaged tightly over the cuts.  None of the ends are exposed and it is on the inside so I think I am safe.  It is really going to bother me knowing it is there but at least I won't have to redo the entire bodice!
> 
> Lesson learned...if you make a mistake have some cocoa and think about it before you scrap it



  Of course none of us have ever done anything like that!!!    But cocoa always makes things better!  Can't wait to see the pictures when you are finished!



DisneyKings said:


> Well, thanks to the great tutorials, I was able to make my first vidas & appliques!  I made these for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my shirt, I couldn't find a short-sleeve shirt, so had to put the ghost on a background to hide the writing on a shirt I had.  Then it wound up being cold & I would have been fine with a long-sleeve
> 
> We just got back yesterday & I'm still working on catching up...



So cute!  Both of your DD's, their outfits, and your shirt!  Were you at Disneyland?  I know it was cold there for a few days.



mom2rtk said:


> I did this a couple of years ago, but loved collecting all the sparkly things for it!



Cute, Miss Kadie wanted to be Glinda until she started watching Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Trena said:


> Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)
> 
> I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!



That is the cutest costume idea ever!  Great job on them!!



DisneyKings said:


> Well, thanks to the great tutorials, I was able to make my first vidas & appliques!  I made these for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my shirt, I couldn't find a short-sleeve shirt, so had to put the ghost on a background to hide the writing on a shirt I had.  Then it wound up being cold & I would have been fine with a long-sleeve
> 
> We just got back yesterday & I'm still working on catching up...


Love em!  Y'all look awesome!


mom2rtk said:


> I did this a couple of years ago, but loved collecting all the sparkly things for it!



amazing as always; your DD was a natural performer even back then!

Shannon: lost the quote, but love the outfit!

To those who posted about the blanket- yes, her picture will be in the corner.

To those who posted about the knits: don't be askeered!  I promise, if I can do this (and plan to do more, unlike the pettiskirt debacle) You can too!  I'm pretty sure it was helped by the fact that the pattern had lots of info on how to work w/ knit; by using the ball point needle, and the stretch stitch, and 100% cotton.  Honestly, it was way easier than I expected, and as soon as I can afford it, I'm heading back to Hobby lobby!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

mom2rtk said:


> I did this a couple of years ago, but loved collecting all the sparkly things for it!



Thanks.  I love the fabric I got for all the pre-done sparkly stars on it.  I think this dress will be as poofy as DD is tall.


----------



## mom2rtk

itsheresomewhere said:


> Thanks.  I love the fabric I got for all the pre-done sparkly stars on it.  I think this dress will be as poofy as DD is tall.



It sounds pretty. I'd love to see your fabric. I would have loved to find some fabric with sparkly stars on it. Where did you find it?

I made this one from the sheer organza at JoAnn's in the Casa line and swore off ever sewing from it again. Those little sparkly beads and such hold up on the face plate under the presser foot. It was AWFUL!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

mom2rtk said:


> It sounds pretty. I'd love to see your fabric. I would have loved to find some fabric with sparkly stars on it. Where did you find it?
> 
> I made this one from the sheer organza at JoAnn's in the Casa line and swore off ever sewing from it again. Those little sparkly beads and such hold up on the face plate under the presser foot. It was AWFUL!



Joanns is where I found it.  It was like 17 a yard but on clearance for 3 a yard.  It is a satin.  I am using the casa organza for the outer layer.  Mine has these tiny multi colored glitter dots on it.  I made them into stars.


----------



## mom2rtk

itsheresomewhere said:


> Joanns is where I found it.  It was like 17 a yard but on clearance for 3 a yard.  It is a satin.  I am using the casa organza for the outer layer.  Mine has these tiny multi colored glitter dots on it.  I made them into stars.




I can't wait to see it!

I do like the Casa line, it's just the one with the little beads that drove me nuts. It's really hard to run gathering stitches when it bunches up and stitches in the same place every couple of inches!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I FINALLY HAVE A NICE PICTURE OF THE GIRLS IN THEIR DRESSES!!!!
















Thanks for looking!
Carol


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

twob4him said:


> [



LOVE this!  Great job!



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - there have been some amazing outfits posted lately!!  I have been in "lurker" mode mainly because of a busy schedule!! I did sew a stripwork top and easy fit pants for Kendall (she just had her 6th birthday) and her new American Girl doll (she picked Rebecca) that I will post pics of in the morning.  I also sewed a peasant top for Kristin (8) and her AG doll - which she refused to wear (she also refused to wear the patchwork twirl at WDW!!!  )  So I just signed up for the Big Give website so I can sew for some kiddos that will actually WEAR them!!



For those of you who own AG Rebecca....is her hair really hard to take care of?  I think my DD really wants her for Christmas, but I am wondering if Rebecca will have tangled hair all of the time since it is curly?   We have a hard time keeping her Just Like You doll's hair looking nice and it is not curly!



WDWAtLast said:


> Here are the pics of the stripwork jumper/top and easy fit pants - loved these CarlaC patterns!!! I made them for Kendall's 6th birthday and our trip to the American Doll store in Dallas.  She picked out Rebecca for her doll. I had also made Kristin (8) and her doll   matching CarlaC peasant blouses - but she refused to wear them - the stinker!!



Your girls look great!


----------



## phins_jazy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I FINALLY HAVE A NICE PICTURE OF THE GIRLS IN THEIR DRESSES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Carol



Love your girls dresses.    My 5 year old just came in and said Mom, I have to have that dress!  Which pattern did you use?


----------



## danicaw

Another comment on the Casa line from Joann....
That is what I used on the precious dress I posted a few pages back...
I did the satin pink underneath and the sheer sparkle fabric on top. I agree gathering that is a pain, I tried several methods, finally found something that worked but it wasn't ideal. Then to add the small gathers at the hem which was just on the top sparkle layer I ended up doing it by hand, now I wish I had made them deeper... oh well 

Sorry to re-post same pic 





mom2rtk: Love it! What a great pic too! 

Carol: Love the dresses! Pictures are wonderful


----------



## HeatherSue

I've been gone for so long, I hope you still remember me!   

We were at Disney from October 3-10.  

Then, Tessa got sick.  She's better now, but they canceled school for the last 2 days due to so much illness.  

I've been working hard to get some Christmas embroidery designs finished and now that I'm done with them, I hope to have a little more time to Dis! 

Now to catch up a bit... 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



WOW!!! These dresses look even more gorgeous in professional shots like this.  You did such a wonderful job on them!!! Your girls are just too pretty!


----------



## Granna4679

WOW!!! These dresses look even more gorgeous in professional shots like this.  You did such a wonderful job on them!!! Your girls are just too pretty![/QUOTE]

I have to agree....these are beautiful (and so are your girls).  I just made 12 outfits each for my granddaughters and never thought to put these colors together on any of them....  I love them....
We leave Saturday for Disney so I will be posting mine when we get back.


----------



## HeatherSue

danicaw said:


> Sorry to re-post same pic


I didn't see it the first time around, so I'm glad you reposted it.  That is SO pretty! 



birdie757 said:


> OMG, I am putting the machine away for the night.  I have been working since this afternoon on dd's pink Cinderella dress.  I had put the light pink "ribbon" on the bodice and sewn up all the side seams when I decided that I needed to trim the seam allowance and snip!....I cut a huge v shape in the bodice .  I was so upset but dh calmed me down and I had some cocoa...
> 
> I realized it was on the lining of the bodice so I just put a scrap under it and zig zaged tightly over the cuts.  None of the ends are exposed and it is on the inside so I think I am safe.  It is really going to bother me knowing it is there but at least I won't have to redo the entire bodice!
> 
> Lesson learned...if you make a mistake have some cocoa and think about it before you scrap it


 We've all been there!  I always say there's no hole that a cleverly placed applique can't fix.  Hot cocoa is good, too! 



DisneyKings said:


> Well, thanks to the great tutorials, I was able to make my first vidas & appliques!  I made these for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my shirt, I couldn't find a short-sleeve shirt, so had to put the ghost on a background to hide the writing on a shirt I had.  Then it wound up being cold & I would have been fine with a long-sleeve
> 
> We just got back yesterday & I'm still working on catching up...


Fabulous Vidas!! I love your t-shirt, too!  It was COLD?  COLD???  I am so jealous!  It was SO HOT the whole week we were there, even at night! 



mom2rtk said:


>


*sigh* I am just going to sit here and gaze upon the beauty that is this creation for several minute.  *sigh*



ireland_nicole said:


>


Where did you find such cute knits! That outfit looks great!  I lost the picture of the baptismal blanket, but it's gorgeous!  The Big shirt looks great!  Tyler is going to love it! 



revrob said:


> I finally finished up a Big Give outfit - thought I'd share


That is so cool, Shannon!  I love how you hid little Minnie stuff on the pants! So clever!



Trena said:


>


HELLO!!!! WOW!!! You are a natural!  These look professionally done!  Wonderful job!!! You have such cute kids, too!  I also love how you shared what great deals you got, too. I love a great deal!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Come on gang...I only have two more sleeps.  I know you can sew/post enough to get us to 250 in less than 2 days!!!!


Seriously, I am so disappointed in you all that you couldn't get to a new thread before I made my way back over here.  It's pitiful!  



princesskayla said:


> I'm baacckk!! Hey I used to play on this board alot but I since I have been gone I have had a baby, started a business, and bought two embroidery machines, and sold one cause the hoop was too small!! I have gone crazy, I think.
> 
> Anyhoo... I finally convinced my husband to go to Disney at Christmas!!! My kids are super excited for their Christmas present. We are going the discount route, (ie: super cheap lodging $170.00/3 days Bonnet Creek, 1 night at a Disney hotel. 1 day of park tickets, and 4 Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party tickets.) We are going to spend one day just exploring the resorts. I can't wait!!! Now for the hard part... Deciding what to wear!!!!
> I have read the boards every once in awhile and try to keep up. Everyone's outfits are absolutely wonderful. Keep up the good work! I am off to add to the board. I have lots of ideas running in my head.




HI!!  I hope you stick around!  How cool that you're taking a Christmas trip!



ibesue said:


> Hi all!!!  I am back from my super busy couple of weeks that ended with me being kidnapped by my 3 girls and 6 grandgirls and taken to Disneyland for my birthday!!!  For those who don't know, none of my girls live close to me, so they all came into town to celebrate with me!!  We all had a blast and I will get some pictures up maybe this afternoon.
> 
> Her designs are very easy and she is super nice!  Give her an image and she can help you!  Our HeatherSue also does great work!  I haven't given her a job, yet, I have asked several digitizers to help in the past and they are all more than wonderful to work with!  If you know now what you want, start asking!  Digitizing is not easy.  I am not computer savvy, but I can generally work with a program (with the book!) and I have actually only gotten one thing digitized and it took days!  I prefer to just ask someone to do it for me!
> 
> Everything posted has been so pretty.  I have been lurking on breaks and loved all the pictures from the recent trips.  I am always impressed by the originality of everyone!  And the outfits for upcoming trips are also so cute.  Hopefully I am caught up and will stay that way for a while!!  And will finally post some pictures of some of the things I have made!



I'm so glad you had a great birthday trip!  What a great surprise to have all of your girls together!  That must have been so much fun!

Thank you so much for saying that digitizing is hard!  After "someone" commented that it's like paint by numbers with no artistic inspiration, my feelings were a little hurt. 



eeyore3847 said:


> oh my goodness.... I am home!!! woo hoo... We got home thursday and wow did I feel bad. I had a cold, got a case of heat stroke and here I am. It is tuesday and I am feeling better. anyone ever need a vacation from a vacation?














[/QUOTE]
YES!  I definitely needed a vacation from my vacation!  I'm still waiting for that to start!    Taking the kids on my own was a lot of fun, but exhausting!

I think these are great pictures! I didn't get very many good pictures on our trip. I love the outfits- just adorable!!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Fabulous Vidas!! I love your t-shirt, too!  It was COLD?  COLD???  I am so jealous!  It was SO HOT the whole week we were there, even at night!




I agree! Love the t-shirts, but I couldn't get past the word COLD!!! I'm WAY jealous! but.... you know....  glad SOMEONE got cooler weather!


HeatherSue said:


> *sigh* I am just going to sit here and gaze upon the beauty that is this creation for several minute.  *sigh*



Awwww shucks..... thanks! This was one of those that I was absolutely driven to do and was SO glad to accomplish! I was planning to sell the costume now that Katie has outgrown it (I do that from time to time to finance our Disney trips....) but was forbidden by Katie. She needs it for her kids one day she says!


----------



## mom2rtk

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I FINALLY HAVE A NICE PICTURE OF THE GIRLS IN THEIR DRESSES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Carol




Those are FABULOUS! And the photos are priceless! I'm SO going to need to CASE one of those for my daughter for our next trip! The beauty of it? I have 3 versions to choose from!

Hats off to you....... I'd be in SO much trouble with more than one girl!


----------



## HeatherSue

dancer_mom said:


> Here it is... my very first project.  My daughter is going to be the blue fairy for Halloween and my son will be Pinocchio (his isn't quite done yet).  I used the Disney Fairies pattern but changed a couple tiny things to make it look more like the blue fairy as opposed to silvermist.


Wow!! That is so pretty!  Very ambitious for a first project, but you did a great job!  I can't wait to see what you do next!



PrincessMickey said:


>


I have no idea what Luke Skywalker's outfit looks like.  But, I think this looks great!! Your little guy is so cute, too!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so my DH is fine with me getting a new machine - I am going back & forth between a Brother/Babylock & Viking - the dealer who sells Babylock, Pfaff & Viking told me that I will get more with the Babylock & it will be more user friendly. The Babylock Ellagio is what I am looking at - He told me it is the same as a 2500 Brother. Does anyone know if the built in Disney designs are availible to purchase? I know the Babylock does not come with Disney Designs. I have already been drooling over the Etsy availible ones. And I know what ones I want first. I already have my first projects too. I am making Feliz dresses for the girls for Christmas. I have 2 out of 3 main materials picked out. And I think I have the third too. But still not sure. I do have a question though -- Is there software to make you own designs?


I just wanted to say that I have a Viking Designer 1 and I love it!  It's an older machine, but it works great!  I wouldn't buy a machine because it comes with Disney designs.  You'll be wanting designs that don't come on the machine very soon!



NaeNae said:


> I think we're going to make an unexpected trip to the world! We didn't get to go in Sept. like we usually do and we've been going through withdrawls. DD, GoofyG, has been dying to go at Christmas time.  I'm still waiting for her to decide if she can afford to go.:I've found a good deal on a condo and am antsy to get it booked.  We have to wait until DGD5 is out of school for Christmas break, so this will be the first time to be there so late in the month.  I hope it's not too crowded.: We are going to try and drive it straight through.  That is the only way we can get 5 days in the parks and still get home before Christmas.  If we go that means I have to have all of my Christmas ready before we go, since we won't return home until Christmas Eve.:Keep you fingers crossed!!



 How exciting!  I'm thinking you guys can swing by Michigan to pick me up.  It's right on your way and all! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Y'all put up with my fussing all weekend, seems like the least I can do is post a pic of my first big project.   This is for me to wear to MNSSHP Friday night.  I'm happy with how it turned out, but next time I'll try it without spray adhesive on the fabric layers...it was an option listed on several of the tutorials, but it made trimming difficult.


That's really cute! You did a great job!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I finally finished Michelles Big Give Outfit last night. I had a minor incident with the tink applique which resulted in a hole on the side of her hair!  So I had to improvise a little.
> I also need the address so I can ship this today. I pm'ed you on the big give board Jessica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I don't know why that one is so tiny? Weird!


You already know this since I told you on the phone.  But, I love this outfit!! It's just adorable!



chanti said:


> WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!! The things you guys make!!! I am SO impressed!! I wish I could sow. I have seen the most original disney (and non disney) clothes come by. Especially for the little ones. I really enjoy looking at all your lovely selfmade outfits and I really wanted to say how awesome you guys are
> 
> And I can't deny that I am the teeny tiniest bit jealous. I mean, it's not that I can't sow on a button... it's just that I can't make it look good


!! MUWAHAHAHA!!! We've got you now!! You will be sewing up a storm in no time.  No buttons required! 



WDWAtLast said:


> Here are the pics of the stripwork jumper/top and easy fit pants - loved these CarlaC patterns!!! I made them for Kendall's 6th birthday and our trip to the American Doll store in Dallas.  She picked out Rebecca for her doll. I had also made Kristin (8) and her doll   matching CarlaC peasant blouses - but she refused to wear them - the stinker!!


What fun!  Everything looks so cute!  Your girls are so pretty!



jeniamt said:


> I changed my avatar.  DD3 wanted me to use that other picture and I just couldn't look at it anymore.  Besides, she is much cuter than me and she is wearing my favorite Vida!



I almost didn't recognize you!


----------



## birdie757

HeatherSue said:


> I've been working hard to get some Christmas embroidery designs finished and now that I'm done with them, I hope to have a little more time to Dis!



Welcome back!  I just went to check out your new designs and they are awesome!  You have been busy haven't you?


----------



## HeatherSue

I just went way back to October 3 to try and catch up.  I noticed a couple of questions about the outfits I posted before I left.  I feel bad because I just posted and ran since I was trying to get ready for the trip!  I just now realized I didn't give credit where credit was due on several outfits.  I'm so sorry Steph and Tom!!  

Stephanie made and gave me the Minnie outfit for Tessa:





Stephanie also made gave me the Snow White dress:





I bought this dress from Tom:








DumboPrincess said:


> I knew that was you in your Ariel shirt this afternoon! My family passed you pushing the kids in the stroller towards the front of MK. We were headed back on the monorail...for the last time this trip. We are headed home now. Have fun!
> 
> I saw a stroller at AK last night that had to belong to a Diser--there were about 4 or 5 LGMH hanging off the handlebar!



You saw ME?!! Wow!  That is so cool!  Were you on the monorail when you saw me, or on your way to the monorail?  Was I sweaty and gross?


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Love all the talent here!!!

Does anyone sell, or could recommend an e-bay seller, for doll clothes to fit American Girl dolls?

thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I FINALLY HAVE A NICE PICTURE OF THE GIRLS IN THEIR DRESSES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Carol


Great pics!!!!  And of course, I'm hoping you'll let me case one of them for our next trip bwaahaahaaha (ok that was my sad evil laugh, but you get the idea.  



HeatherSue said:


> Where did you find such cute knits! That outfit looks great!  I lost the picture of the baptismal blanket, but it's gorgeous!  The Big shirt looks great!  Tyler is going to love it!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for saying that digitizing is hard!  After "someone" commented that it's like paint by numbers with no artistic inspiration, my feelings were a little hurt.




Thanks for the comments, heathersue- I just happen to know a great digitizer I got the knits at Hobby Lobby- they have a bunch more great patterns I'm dying to try.

As far as the digitizing comment, obviously, anyone who says that has never tried digitizing.


----------



## WDWAtLast

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> For those of you who own AG Rebecca....is her hair really hard to take care of?  I think my DD really wants her for Christmas, but I am wondering if Rebecca will have tangled hair all of the time since it is curly?   We have a hard time keeping her Just Like You doll's hair looking nice and it is not curly!



Rebecca's hair is not as easy as Kit's hair (I think mainly because Kit's hair is short!) but it isn't too hard to restyle, either.  It does tend to get the "tangled look" easily, but I can usually just finger comb the hair back into curls pretty quickly.  Or if I use a brush and section the hair back into loose curls, it looks just like new.  She really is a very pretty doll!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I FINALLY HAVE A NICE PICTURE OF THE GIRLS IN THEIR DRESSES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Carol



Beautiful pictures, beautiful girls and beautiful dresses!



HeatherSue said:


> I've been gone for so long, I hope you still remember me!
> 
> We were at Disney from October 3-10.
> 
> Then, Tessa got sick.  She's better now, but they canceled school for the last 2 days due to so much illness.



Glad that Tessa feels better!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

DisneyKings said:


>



Love the Halloween outfits,a nd I really love the patch on your shirt!



mom2rtk said:


> I did this a couple of years ago, but loved collecting all the sparkly things for it!



what a gorgeous dress,a nd love the sparkly shoes.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thank You everyone on the wonderful comments on our pics, the girls & the dresses! Evie is not the easiest person to get single pictures of. 

As for the machine - The guy at the sewing place has me thinking the Babylock will be the way to go. I have so many designs on my etsy wishlist right nowMy DH actually offered to go with me on Saturday when I go try out the machines.   I am so excited! I have so many designs in my head. I have 2 of the girls dress material all picked out and waiting for my feliz pattern to come in the mail. I have posterboard ready & waiting to use to make patern pieces. I think it will be too late to put my GhostMickey scrub top on ebay before Halloween but we will see. Maybe I will hold it for next year and try to get a few done for a craft fair..... 

Love the outfits I have seen --
Shannon - I love those Minnie jeans they are soo cute!


----------



## ibesue

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I FINALLY HAVE A NICE PICTURE OF THE GIRLS IN THEIR DRESSES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Carol




OMGosh, they turned out so cute!  Your girls are beautiful!  I love the formal pictures in their outfits!




HeatherSue said:


> Seriously, I am so disappointed in you all that you couldn't get to a new thread before I made my way back over here.  It's pitiful!
> 
> I'm so glad you had a great birthday trip!  What a great surprise to have all of your girls together!  That must have been so much fun!
> 
> Thank you so much for saying that digitizing is hard!  After "someone" commented that it's like paint by numbers with no artistic inspiration, my feelings were a little hurt.



We have been waiting for you to come back to post!!  Now we will make it to the new thread!

Okay, I minimized how long it took me to digitize... 3 days, yes 3 days to digitize a circle with some words.....   so I LOVE my digitizers!!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thank You everyone on the wonderful comments on our pics, the girls & the dresses! Evie is not the easiest person to get single pictures of.
> 
> As for the machine - The guy at the sewing place has me thinking the Babylock will be the way to go. I have so many designs on my etsy wishlist right nowMy DH actually offered to go with me on Saturday when I go try out the machines.   I am so excited! I have so many designs in my head. I have 2 of the girls dress material all picked out and waiting for my feliz pattern to come in the mail. I have posterboard ready & waiting to use to make patern pieces. I think it will be too late to put my GhostMickey scrub top on ebay before Halloween but we will see. Maybe I will hold it for next year and try to get a few done for a craft fair.....
> 
> Love the outfits I have seen --
> Shannon - I love those Minnie jeans they are soo cute!



I love my baby lock!!!  You won't be sorry!


----------



## NaeNae

Okay I'll do my part to boost the post count.  

I paid my deposit, via paypal, last night for the condo.  She said she would email me a confirmation number after I paid the deposit.  As of right now I still haven't received one.  How long should I wait before I start panicking?  I've sent a couple of emails but I'm sure she is at work and probably hasn't seen them yet.  Should I call the phone number given on the listing or just wait?

I hate uncertainities!  I guess that's why I tend to want to be the one planning things so I feel like I have some control over what's going on.


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK ladies, I really need to find a job soon, or start marketing my stuff, because the only thing that's keeping me remotely sane is sewing.  I'm giving lessons to a couple of friends, and at least making use of some of my stash.
Here's the dress I made this morning for DD.  I thought minnie needed a little somethin somethin so I made her a little hairbow to match the surround part of DD's halloween hairbows I made last week.




feel free to let me know if I'm posting too much, or if anybody needs help sewing anything...  I guess I'll start working on Christmas stuff and the Tiana dress I have in my head. 

BTW, we really, really need a sewing smiley!


----------



## momtoprincess A

I am just stuned looking at all the beautiful things you guys have sewn.
It makes me feel kind of silly posting mine
So here it is... my first ever vida with a molly peasant under. This is for "black and orange" day at school next week. I'll try to post some pics later of Abigail wearing it. 

This is the front





The back





With the molly peasant under.






On a sad note ~ the trip for Abigail's 9th birthday is a no go. I couldn't convince dh and he has no desire to visit Florida.


----------



## ireland_nicole

momtoprincess A said:


> I am just stuned looking at all the beautiful things you guys have sewn.
> It makes me feel kind of silly posting mine
> So here it is... my first ever vida with a molly peasant under. This is for "black and orange" day at school next week. I'll try to post some pics later of Abigail wearing it.
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the molly peasant under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note ~ the trip for Abigail's 9th birthday is a no go. I couldn't convince dh and he has no desire to visit Florida.



Great job!  Sorry about the trip though


----------



## NaeNae

PANIC ATTACK AVERTED

I just heard back on my reservation.  She will email me the confirmation number this evening after she gets home from work.  Whooo!!


----------



## HeatherSue

NaeNae said:


> Okay I'll do my part to boost the post count.
> 
> I paid my deposit, via paypal, last night for the condo.  She said she would email me a confirmation number after I paid the deposit.  As of right now I still haven't received one.  How long should I wait before I start panicking?  I've sent a couple of emails but I'm sure she is at work and probably hasn't seen them yet.  Should I call the phone number given on the listing or just wait?
> 
> I hate uncertainities!  I guess that's why I tend to want to be the one planning things so I feel like I have some control over what's going on.


Who are you getting the condo from?  Most of the places that rent houses and condos in Florida are owned by people in England.  So, there may be quite a time difference if that's the case.  I'd wait until tomorrow to start panicking! 



ireland_nicole said:


> feel free to let me know if I'm posting too much, or if anybody needs help sewing anything...  I guess I'll start working on Christmas stuff and the Tiana dress I have in my head.
> 
> BTW, we really, really need a sewing smiley!


That's really cute!  I just love candy corn stuff!



momtoprincess A said:


> I am just stuned looking at all the beautiful things you guys have sewn.
> It makes me feel kind of silly posting mine
> So here it is... my first ever vida with a molly peasant under. This is for "black and orange" day at school next week. I'll try to post some pics later of Abigail wearing it.
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note ~ the trip for Abigail's 9th birthday is a no go. I couldn't convince dh and he has no desire to visit Florida.


You most certainly should NOT be ashamed to post that!  It's SO cute!  Did you piece all of those strips together?  Very clever!

You should take a play from my book and leave the Disney-hater at home!  I just got back from a trip with just me and my kids.  It was great!  My husband refuses to go to Disney, so we have started going without him.  There's much less pouting that way!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I really need to find a job soon, or start marketing my stuff, because the only thing that's keeping me remotely sane is sewing.  I'm giving lessons to a couple of friends, and at least making use of some of my stash.
> Here's the dress I made this morning for DD.  I thought minnie needed a little somethin somethin so I made her a little hairbow to match the surround part of DD's halloween hairbows I made last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to let me know if I'm posting too much, or if anybody needs help sewing anything...  I guess I'll start working on Christmas stuff and the Tiana dress I have in my head.
> 
> BTW, we really, really need a sewing smiley!


Very cute!


momtoprincess A said:


> I am just stuned looking at all the beautiful things you guys have sewn.
> It makes me feel kind of silly posting mine
> So here it is... my first ever vida with a molly peasant under. This is for "black and orange" day at school next week. I'll try to post some pics later of Abigail wearing it.
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the molly peasant under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note ~ the trip for Abigail's 9th birthday is a no go. I couldn't convince dh and he has no desire to visit Florida.


I love the fabrics you used.  Congratulations on your first Vida.

I have 8 days left until we leave and at least 8 outfits to make.

I need some encouragement. . .


----------



## birdie757

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have 8 days left until we leave and at least 8 outfits to make.
> 
> I need some encouragement. . .



I wish I had some to offer but I am in just as bad of a time crunch as you...

We leave in 16 days and I have one halloween costume, 4 maternity scrubs tops (for my sister), 5 embroidered t shirts, an entire crib bedding set (again for my sister) and I was hoping to get at least 1 most custom done too.  I can already tell it isn't all going to happen   At least I have 1 patchwork twirl  that is all finished except for a bodice...that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## mom2rtk

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I love the fabrics you used.  Congratulations on your first Vida.
> 
> I have 8 days left until we leave and at least 8 outfits to make.
> 
> I need some encouragement. . .




If it makes you feel any better, Halloween is a week from Saturday, and I still have to make and mail 3 adult Snow WHites, 2 child Snow Whites, 2 Dorothies, 2 Alices, a Cinderella and 1 adult Mary Poppins......

Feel better now???? I don't.......... Now back to the sewing machine........

On the up side, the Post Office is not longer in the red. My express mail fees have pulled them back in to the black!


----------



## ibesue

ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I really need to find a job soon, or start marketing my stuff, because the only thing that's keeping me remotely sane is sewing.  I'm giving lessons to a couple of friends, and at least making use of some of my stash.
> Here's the dress I made this morning for DD.  I thought minnie needed a little somethin somethin so I made her a little hairbow to match the surround part of DD's halloween hairbows I made last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to let me know if I'm posting too much, or if anybody needs help sewing anything...  I guess I'll start working on Christmas stuff and the Tiana dress I have in my head.
> 
> BTW, we really, really need a sewing smiley!



So cute!  You can never post too much!!!  We love to see what everyone is making.  It keeps me going!!  And yes, we need a sewing smiley!



momtoprincess A said:


> I am just stuned looking at all the beautiful things you guys have sewn.
> It makes me feel kind of silly posting mine
> So here it is... my first ever vida with a molly peasant under. This is for "black and orange" day at school next week. I'll try to post some pics later of Abigail wearing it.
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the molly peasant under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note ~ the trip for Abigail's 9th birthday is a no go. I couldn't convince dh and he has no desire to visit Florida.



Very cute vida!!  I love the colors!  And as others have suggested, leave the DH at home!!  Abigail so needs to go to disney for her birthday!!



NaeNae said:


> PANIC ATTACK AVERTED
> 
> I just heard back on my reservation.  She will email me the confirmation number this evening after she gets home from work.  Whooo!!



Whew!!



mom2rtk said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Halloween is a week from Saturday, and I still have to make and mail 3 adult Snow WHites, 2 child Snow Whites, 2 Dorothies, 2 Alices, a Cinderella and 1 adult Mary Poppins......
> 
> Feel better now???? I don't.......... Now back to the sewing machine........
> 
> On the up side, the Post Office is not longer in the red. My express mail fees have pulled them back in to the black!



  I have NO idea how you will ever get all that done!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mom2rtk said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Halloween is a week from Saturday, and I still have to make and mail 3 adult Snow WHites, 2 child Snow Whites, 2 Dorothies, 2 Alices, a Cinderella and 1 adult Mary Poppins......
> 
> Feel better now???? I don't.......... Now back to the sewing machine........
> 
> On the up side, the Post Office is not longer in the red. My express mail fees have pulled them back in to the black!



Oh My. . . well I'll cheer you on You can do it!!!!

Good Luck!

I am trying to make 5 bowling shirts, two simply sweet jumpers, two Tunic tops,two pairs of jeans with appliques and one pirate costume.  Plus a bag for me and 3 appliqued Nightmare before Christmas shirts.  I have to work 3 mornings. Church on Sunday and a birthday party this Saturday.  Today DD came home from school with a fever.  I did finish her 101 Dalmations Jumper, it turned out cute but it is too big which means the Halloween Simply Sweet jumper I already cut out will be too big, I wonder if I can just take bigger seam allowances?


----------



## SallyfromDE

As usual, tons of great looking outfits! 



Trena said:


> Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)
> 
> I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!



I love this!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Halloween is a week from Saturday, and I still have to make and mail 3 adult Snow WHites, 2 child Snow Whites, 2 Dorothies, 2 Alices, a Cinderella and 1 adult Mary Poppins......
> 
> Feel better now???? I don't.......... Now back to the sewing machine........
> 
> On the up side, the Post Office is not longer in the red. My express mail fees have pulled them back in to the black!


Oh my heavens- good luck!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Oh My. . . well I'll cheer you on You can do it!!!!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> I am trying to make 5 bowling shirts, two simply sweet jumpers, two Tunic tops,two pairs of jeans with appliques and one pirate costume.  Plus a bag for me and 3 appliqued Nightmare before Christmas shirts.  I have to work 3 mornings. Church on Sunday and a birthday party this Saturday.  Today DD came home from school with a fever.  I did finish her 101 Dalmations Jumper, it turned out cute but it is too big which means the Halloween Simply Sweet jumper I already cut out will be too big, I wonder if I can just take bigger seam allowances?



Wow, that's a lot.  You can do it!  On the simply sweet, I would recommend putting elastic under the arms, that way she can wear it now, and it will still fit her later.  Shannon gave me the idea and it works really well.  Just sew an extra line under the arms a bit wider than your elastic and anchor the elastic at both ends.  If you do it before you attach the bodice to the skirt, your elastic ends will be hidden in the middle.


----------



## princesskayla

Loving all the really cute outfits. Just when I think I hve seen all the combinations for yellow, red and black dots, someone comes and makes it look even better!! I seriously wish I had that kind of talent to just put fabrics together. My fabric selection always leaves me disappointed.  Oh well, I'll keep trying hard to get it right. Well I am off to create new things. I just got some of HeatherSue's great Christmas designs and I am itching to use them!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Oh My. . . well I'll cheer you on You can do it!!!!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> I am trying to make 5 bowling shirts, two simply sweet jumpers, two Tunic tops,two pairs of jeans with appliques and one pirate costume.  Plus a bag for me and 3 appliqued Nightmare before Christmas shirts.  I have to work 3 mornings. Church on Sunday and a birthday party this Saturday.  Today DD came home from school with a fever.  I did finish her 101 Dalmations Jumper, it turned out cute but it is too big which means the Halloween Simply Sweet jumper I already cut out will be too big, I wonder if I can just take bigger seam allowances?




I'll take all the cheering I can at this point! But I've never left anyone hanging.... So between some early and late hours, and my Express Mail, I'll get there.... I just need to find something different to do. I LOVE the fall, and am tiring of spending my days cooped up at the machine..... Well.... aside from that trip to Disney of course......  

Good luck finishing your projects, and I hope your DD is better soon!


----------



## NaeNae

I got my confirmation number!!  Woo Hoo.
I got a 3 bedroom condo in Windsor Hills for less than $100 a night.   Now to plan all the customs, get them sewn and get all of Christmas taken care of.  OMG, what have I done, I'll never get it all done.

Now to see if we can still get tickets to MVMCP.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Okay, Im so far behind, i dont think Ill ever catch up.

But I did see a really cute Tink cutie (for a big give)

and some cute girls with AG dolls...

MOM2RTK....perhaps I should add you to my prayer list? WOW! But just think of all those delighted ladies when they open up those packages- LUCKY! LUCKEEEEE!!!!

Okay- I had to share- just bought this, was thinking maybe I can do something with it for a Animal Kingdom outfit...but in bright colors...
i also bought the ballarina bears, and the princess motif cd- but my shop was selling them for $10 less.














www.anitagoodesigns.com

she uses some neat stuff to add texture- like minkie or felt for the applique


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MOM2RTK....perhaps I should add you to my prayer list? WOW! But just think of all those delighted ladies when they open up those packages- LUCKY! LUCKEEEEE!!!!




Sounds like a great idea to me!!  

I HAVE made great progress though. I was really overwhelmed when we got back, but things are humming along right now........

You all will be the first to know when I ship off the last package!

Thanks for all the well wishes!


----------



## NaeNae

I've got even more good news.  I just found out that we, myself and DD GoofyG, can purchase the remaining military salute tickets for $99 for 5 days that we didn't purchase in Feb.  They have been running this promotion this year where each military person can purchase 5 companion tickets for $99 each.  Originally they said you had to purchase all 5 tickets at the same time.  We purchased 3 of them when we went in Feb. so we didn't think we would be able to get the remaining 2.  I found out today (thanks Cheshire Figment) that they have clarified the rules for purchasing them.  The computers at Guest Relations are supposed to show how many tickets have been activated for each service members ID.  That means I can get our other 2 and DD, GoofyG, can get the 3 that she needs.  Boy does that do wonders for the budget.  She was trying to figure out how to afford her tickets.

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## karamat

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How are you all doing? DH is yelling at the Phillies right now, Zoey (doggie) is hiding because he is yelling) lol - but anyways,,,,
> 
> does anyone know where i can find a package of plastic kitty cats? You know, like green army men, but cats???? One of the boys I see with Autism would do anything during therpy for one - and I cant find them!!!!!! Any tips?



I think I saw some in the toy dept. at Wal-Mart.  They were in a small plastic bag and they had others... zoo animals, etc.



momtoprincess A said:


> I am just stuned looking at all the beautiful things you guys have sewn.
> It makes me feel kind of silly posting mine
> So here it is... my first ever vida with a molly peasant under. This is for "black and orange" day at school next week. I'll try to post some pics later of Abigail wearing it.
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the molly peasant under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note ~ the trip for Abigail's 9th birthday is a no go. I couldn't convince dh and he has no desire to visit Florida.



I love the fabrics in that line!!  When I was at Quilt Festival last week, the first booth I stopped in had the whole line.  I limited myself to one yard of the cats wearing masks.  I've already made DD's halloween outfit for this year, so it will go in the stash for next year.  I just wish a store in my area carried this line!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

A cutie Tink ala HeatherSue!!!  I am having so much fun with this...This is my 4th t-shirt since I figured out how to make it all work.  I'm wishing I didn't have to work tomorrow so I could make a few more for the weekend!    I'm going to try to get a Sleeping Beauty done for Savannah, my middle DD as a surprise.  We've got an ADR for Akershus on Sun.  Rebecca has the LisaZoe Sleeping Beauty set I was lucky enough to win on ...I was surprised to win that!  And so happy about it.  And that's what I've got planned for Rebecca to wear.  I'm only going over for 3 days, but could easily have 2 outfits everyday if I tried,y'all have been a bad influence in that way, making me think I really should, and it would be ok.  LOL


----------



## sillyjodes

NaeNae said:


> I've got even more good news.  I just found out that we, myself and DD GoofyG, can purchase the remaining military salute tickets for $99 for 5 days that we didn't purchase in Feb.  They have been running this promotion this year where each military person can purchase 5 companion tickets for $99 each.  Originally they said you had to purchase all 5 tickets at the same time.  We purchased 3 of them when we went in Feb. so we didn't think we would be able to get the remaining 2.  I found out today (thanks Cheshire Figment) that they have clarified the rules for purchasing them.  The computers at Guest Relations are supposed to show how many tickets have been activated for each service members ID.  That means I can get our other 2 and DD, GoofyG, can get the 3 that she needs.  Boy does that do wonders for the budget.  She was trying to figure out how to afford her tickets.
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!!


No way!!  We were told we couldn't, so we bout 3 day passes at the regular discount for our second trip.  Luckily, I just upgraded them to deluxe passes for disneyland, because we've already been back a third time this year!  I'm hoping to make it out for the christmas stuff.  I hear they have snow on main street.  After living in the desert for a few years, we yearn for snow!  
Have a great time!!


----------



## mickimousemama

I was wondering if one of you could tell me the measurements of American Girl Dolls.  My SIL and I are going to take our two girls to the AG store at MOA next month and I want to make them outfits to match the new dolls they are going to get   but don't know the measurements of the dolls.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DisneyKings

billwendy said:


> I LOVE YOUR SHIRT!!!!!! It looks great! I like the orange on black with the white mickghost!!! looks awesome - the girls are adorable too!!




Thanks!



ibesue said:


> So cute!  Both of your DD's, their outfits, and your shirt!  Were you at Disneyland?  I know it was cold there for a few days.





HeatherSue said:


> Fabulous Vidas!! I love your t-shirt, too!  It was COLD?  COLD???  I am so jealous!  It was SO HOT the whole week we were there, even at night!





mom2rtk said:


> I agree! Love the t-shirts, but I couldn't get past the word COLD!!!




No, we were at WDW.  There was a cold snap over the weekend.  It was about 54 when we got back in the car after MNSSHP Sun.  It was definitely a welcome change from the heat of our August trip!!!


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> I got my confirmation number!!  Woo Hoo.
> I got a 3 bedroom condo in Windsor Hills for less than $100 a night.   Now to plan all the customs, get them sewn and get all of Christmas taken care of.  OMG, what have I done, I'll never get it all done.
> 
> Now to see if we can still get tickets to MVMCP.



I'll let you figure that out tomorrow!



NaeNae said:


> I've got even more good news.  I just found out that we, myself and DD GoofyG, can purchase the remaining military salute tickets for $99 for 5 days that we didn't purchase in Feb.  They have been running this promotion this year where each military person can purchase 5 companion tickets for $99 each.  Originally they said you had to purchase all 5 tickets at the same time.  We purchased 3 of them when we went in Feb. so we didn't think we would be able to get the remaining 2.  I found out today (thanks Cheshire Figment) that they have clarified the rules for purchasing them.  The computers at Guest Relations are supposed to show how many tickets have been activated for each service members ID.  That means I can get our other 2 and DD, GoofyG, can get the 3 that she needs.  Boy does that do wonders for the budget.  She was trying to figure out how to afford her tickets.
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!!



Your right, I didn't know if I could do both Christmas and Disney!  If I get to do the $99 tickets I can do Disney!!!!!!!!!!

 Now to try to figure out Disney outfits and Christmas all together!


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> I've got even more good news.  I just found out that we, myself and DD GoofyG, can purchase the remaining military salute tickets for $99 for 5 days that we didn't purchase in Feb.  They have been running this promotion this year where each military person can purchase 5 companion tickets for $99 each.  Originally they said you had to purchase all 5 tickets at the same time.  We purchased 3 of them when we went in Feb. so we didn't think we would be able to get the remaining 2.  I found out today (thanks Cheshire Figment) that they have clarified the rules for purchasing them.  The computers at Guest Relations are supposed to show how many tickets have been activated for each service members ID.  That means I can get our other 2 and DD, GoofyG, can get the 3 that she needs.  Boy does that do wonders for the budget.  She was trying to figure out how to afford her tickets.
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!!



Here you go mom, just so you know how long!


----------



## phins_jazy

NaeNae said:


> I got my confirmation number!!  Woo Hoo.
> I got a 3 bedroom condo in Windsor Hills for less than $100 a night.   Now to plan all the customs, get them sewn and get all of Christmas taken care of.  OMG, what have I done, I'll never get it all done.
> 
> Now to see if we can still get tickets to MVMCP.





GoofyG said:


> Here you go mom, just so you know how long!




Yeah!!  Looks like we'll be there the same time.  We're staying at a house at windsor hills.  I can't wait!  So much sewing to do and not enough time to get it all done.


----------



## LauraP22

mickimousemama said:


> I was wondering if one of you could tell me the measurements of American Girl Dolls.  My SIL and I are going to take our two girls to the AG store at MOA next month and I want to make them outfits to match the new dolls they are going to get   but don't know the measurements of the dolls.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Ooooh, something I can help with   This site has a chart with all the popular doll measurements   They also have cute patterns, but I haven't tried any yet.  I may need to purchase some soon as dd is getting a my twinn for xmas but first I'm trying to upsize carla's patterns for AG's before I bother 

http://www.morrisseydolls.com/sizechart.html


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Speaking of AG dolls...has anyone else's DDs been pouring over the new AG catalog obsessively since it came in the mail wanting everything in it?   Of course, when I tell her she can't get all of that, she says, well Santa can bring some of it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Oh My. . . well I'll cheer you on You can do it!!!!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> I am trying to make 5 bowling shirts, two simply sweet jumpers, two Tunic tops,two pairs of jeans with appliques and one pirate costume.  Plus a bag for me and 3 appliqued Nightmare before Christmas shirts.  I have to work 3 mornings. Church on Sunday and a birthday party this Saturday.  Today DD came home from school with a fever.  I did finish her 101 Dalmations Jumper, it turned out cute but it is too big which means the Halloween Simply Sweet jumper I already cut out will be too big, I wonder if I can just take bigger seam allowances?



I hope DD is feeling better but the flu is everywhere with schools closing down.  

You can get it done, all the sewing, you are an amazing seamstress and mom.  I wish I was there to help as I want something to do.  But cheers for you to get it done.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I really need to find a job soon, or start marketing my stuff, because the only thing that's keeping me remotely sane is sewing.  I'm giving lessons to a couple of friends, and at least making use of some of my stash.
> Here's the dress I made this morning for DD.  I thought minnie needed a little somethin somethin so I made her a little hairbow to match the surround part of DD's halloween hairbows I made last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to let me know if I'm posting too much, or if anybody needs help sewing anything...  I guess I'll start working on Christmas stuff and the Tiana dress I have in my head.
> 
> BTW, we really, really need a sewing smiley!


I love the candy corn dress, that is just to cute.  It is never too early to start on the Christmas stuff, it will be here soon.



momtoprincess A said:


> I am just stuned looking at all the beautiful things you guys have sewn.
> It makes me feel kind of silly posting mine
> So here it is... my first ever vida with a molly peasant under. This is for "black and orange" day at school next week. I'll try to post some pics later of Abigail wearing it.
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the molly peasant under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note ~ the trip for Abigail's 9th birthday is a no go. I couldn't convince dh and he has no desire to visit Florida.


You dress is great and I love the different fabrics that give a textured look.  Sorry about the cancelled trip.  Hopefully there will be another soon.



NaeNae said:


> PANIC ATTACK AVERTED
> 
> I just heard back on my reservation.  She will email me the confirmation number this evening after she gets home from work.  Whooo!!


did you get your #?, hey that looks like swearing, but it is a question.  Hope all is well and you feel better knowing you are going back to WDW.



mom2rtk said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Halloween is a week from Saturday, and I still have to make and mail 3 adult Snow WHites, 2 child Snow Whites, 2 Dorothies, 2 Alices, a Cinderella and 1 adult Mary Poppins......
> 
> Feel better now???? I don't.......... Now back to the sewing machine........
> 
> On the up side, the Post Office is not longer in the red. My express mail fees have pulled them back in to the black!


Wow, you are going to be busy!  I know you can get it all done.


----------



## busy mommy

I made it back here before the big move.  Everyone is so busy.  I can't keep up.  How do you all do it?  I've been working on bags for the girls and I am going to do some for Christmas gifts.  And I also have several little projects before our trip.  But I don't have nearly the amount of stuff that you all have to do. 
You all do amazing work.


----------



## NiniMorris

I am such a bad person!  I have a million and twelve things to get done...and instead I keep sitting here, hitting refresh...then going over to facebook, hitting refresh, then back to here...


I think my motivation is gone...wonder if Marah ever found hers.  It was missing last week.

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

NEW BIG GIVE!!!


I just posted a brand spankin new Big Give this morning!!! I know everyone is really busy lately, but please think about coming over and signing up to make or send something to this sweet family! 

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68662&threadid=682626

Also, there are still opening on the other two Gives that are up.  


ETA: We still need one more outfit for the KDZbear, Tyler Give! .  

Thanks guys!


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Speaking of AG dolls...has anyone else's DDs been pouring over the new AG catalog obsessively since it came in the mail wanting everything in it?   Of course, when I tell her she can't get all of that, she says, well Santa can bring some of it.



We're having the same problem here..... but it DID keep her busy while I sewed last night.........


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Speaking of AG dolls...has anyone else's DDs been pouring over the new AG catalog obsessively since it came in the mail wanting everything in it?   Of course, when I tell her she can't get all of that, she says, well Santa can bring some of it.



Same thing here.  Hannah wants Julie and stuff for Christmas, Lizzie got Chrissa for her birthday (and wants stuff for her) and Em is going to be surprised with a JLY changed and dressed to look like Abby from NCIS.  The catalog does keep them busy, though.



NiniMorris said:


> I am such a bad person!  I have a million and twelve things to get done...and instead I keep sitting here, hitting refresh...then going over to facebook, hitting refresh, then back to here...
> 
> 
> I think my motivation is gone...wonder if Marah ever found hers.  It was missing last week.
> 
> Nini



Nope, never did find mine.  Well, I did enough to shower that day and a few times since then.  
Maybe they are hiding together?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mom2rtk said:


> We're having the same problem here..... but it DID keep her busy while I sewed last night.........





emcreative said:


> Same thing here.  Hannah wants Julie and stuff for Christmas, Lizzie got Chrissa for her birthday (and wants stuff for her) and Em is going to be surprised with a JLY changed and dressed to look like Abby from NCIS.  The catalog does keep them busy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Glad I am not the only one.  You are right though, it has kept her very busy.  She has a JLY doll but now she wants Rebecca.  I guess that is better than what she originally wanted though....the treehouse!  That thing is SO expensive!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Speaking of AG dolls...has anyone else's DDs been pouring over the new AG catalog obsessively since it came in the mail wanting everything in it?   Of course, when I tell her she can't get all of that, she says, well Santa can bring some of it.





emcreative said:


> Same thing here.  Hannah wants Julie and stuff for Christmas, Lizzie got Chrissa for her birthday (and wants stuff for her) and Em is going to be surprised with a JLY changed and dressed to look like Abby from NCIS.  The catalog does keep them busy, though.




YES!  Katie has never really said she wanted a AG before and now this year she is dying for one!  I actually refused to get her one...on the basis that she is not a big doll girl and she will be 11 in April and didn't think she would play with it that much.  She has a Sleeping Beauty and a Tink doll that she barely plays with.  BUT...my mom wants to get it for her for Christmas...I said okay after my mom begged.  So...she will be getting Kit...she will be THRILLED and now love my mom more than me! 

I LOVE NCIS!  That show is my huge addiction!  My dad watches it and he got me into it.  I was just talking to him about the show before I came here and I was telling him how much I love Abby!  She is so cool!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

All I can say is I am glad we have a boy.  I have seen the pictures of the dolls here but that is all we know about them.  I guess what we spend on batekuns you spend on dolls.  Either way, we all spend, I am just lucky the round rolly balls don't wear clothes.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have been thinking that there are many friends who I have not seen post lately.  Where is queen Karen and my dear friend Crystal?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> All I can say is I am glad we have a boy.  I have seen the pictures of the dolls here but that is all we know about them.  I guess what we spend on batekuns you spend on dolls.  Either way, we all spend, I am just lucky the round rolly balls don't wear clothes.



Oh!  But then you have those all over the house too!  Under the beds...under the couch....in the hall...I found one in Patrick's bed this morning!  Then...you have to buy the books!  I am still trying to understand them...but the boys love them!


----------



## teresajoy

BBGirl said:


> Revrob--Love your blog too. How am I supposed to sew when there all these great Blogs to read.
> 
> 
> Also am I the only one who can't open any of the links in bookmarks on page one??



They are working for me. Is anyone else having a problem?



Trena said:


> Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)
> 
> I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!



WOW!!! GREAT job!!! You did darts! I hate doing those!



mom2rtk said:


> I did this a couple of years ago, but loved collecting all the sparkly things for it!


 Oh my goodness Janet!!! That is INCREDIBLE!!! Wow wow wow!  The crown, the dress, EVERYTHING!!! It is truly a work of art! 



danicaw said:


> Another comment on the Casa line from Joann....
> That is what I used on the precious dress I posted a few pages back...
> I did the satin pink underneath and the sheer sparkle fabric on top. I agree gathering that is a pain, I tried several methods, finally found something that worked but it wasn't ideal. Then to add the small gathers at the hem which was just on the top sparkle layer I ended up doing it by hand, now I wish I had made them deeper... oh well
> 
> Sorry to re-post same pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom2rtk: Love it! What a great pic too!
> 
> Carol: Love the dresses! Pictures are wonderful


I wonder if that's what I used on Arminda's Belle skirt? It was from Joann's. I need to go find a picture of it. I used Carla's Flouncy skirt pattern, so I didn't have to gather anything, thank goodness! 

Here she is at Akershus with a petti underneath. I didn't really get any very good pictures of her in it!






and, the whole gang. Don't they all just look like they are melting! It was very hot! Record breaking!


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> They are working for me. Is anyone else having a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! GREAT job!!! You did darts! I hate doing those!
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Janet!!! That is INCREDIBLE!!! Wow wow wow!  The crown, the dress, EVERYTHING!!! It is truly a work of art!
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's what I used on Arminda's Belle skirt? It was from Joann's. I need to go find a picture of it. I used Carla's Flouncy skirt pattern, so I didn't have to gather anything, thank goodness!
> 
> Here she is at Akershus with a petti underneath. I didn't really get any very good pictures of her in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, the whole gang. Don't they all just look like they are melting! It was very hot! Record breaking!




Very cute Teresa!  Yeah, they look a little hot!  Sawyer's cheeks are a little red!


----------



## sahm1000

Wow!  We are slow moving lately!  Are we EVER going to get to move?  At this rate it will be sometime next week!  Where is everyone????


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> I wonder if that's what I used on Arminda's Belle skirt? It was from Joann's. I need to go find a picture of it. I used Carla's Flouncy skirt pattern, so I didn't have to gather anything, thank goodness!
> 
> Here she is at Akershus with a petti underneath. I didn't really get any very good pictures of her in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, the whole gang. Don't they all just look like they are melting! It was very hot! Record breaking!



Wow, the munchkins do look a tad warm, but their outfits are all adorable!


----------



## HeatherSue

NaeNae said:


> I've got even more good news.  I just found out that we, myself and DD GoofyG, can purchase the remaining military salute tickets for $99 for 5 days that we didn't purchase in Feb.


WOW!! That's fantastic!  What a great deal, too!  



DisneyKings said:


> No, we were at WDW.  There was a cold snap over the weekend.  It was about 54 when we got back in the car after MNSSHP Sun.  It was definitely a welcome change from the heat of our August trip!!!


I ALWAYS go on the wrong week! 



GoofyG said:


> Your right, I didn't know if I could do both Christmas and Disney!  If I get to do the $99 tickets I can do Disney!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now to try to figure out Disney outfits and Christmas all together!


You forgot the 3 banana minimum!  Sheesh, I disappear for a few weeks and everyone forgets the rules!  



NiniMorris said:


> I am such a bad person!  I have a million and twelve things to get done...and instead I keep sitting here, hitting refresh...then going over to facebook, hitting refresh, then back to here...


This sounds WAY too familiar!  That's what I did most of the day yesterday! 



teresajoy said:


> NEW BIG GIVE!!!
> 
> 
> I just posted a brand spankin new Big Give this morning!!! I know everyone is really busy lately, but please think about coming over and signing up to make or send something to this sweet family!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68662&threadid=682626
> 
> Also, there are still opening on the other two Gives that are up.
> 
> 
> ETA: We still need one more outfit for the KDZbear, Tyler Give! .
> 
> Thanks guys!


I didn't even know we had a new one up!! Thanks for posting, Teresa!




MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been thinking that there are many friends who I have not seen post lately.  Where is queen Karen and my dear friend Crystal?


I miss Karen, too!  I see Crystal on facebook a lot.  



teresajoy said:


>



And this was after they had been in the air conditioning for about 5 minutes!


----------



## ibesue

emcreative said:


> Same thing here.  Hannah wants Julie and stuff for Christmas, Lizzie got Chrissa for her birthday (and wants stuff for her) and Em is going to be surprised with a JLY changed and dressed to look like Abby from NCIS.  The catalog does keep them busy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never did find mine.  Well, I did enough to shower that day and a few times since then.
> Maybe they are hiding together?



I am looking for mine this week too.  I hope we all find it~
I can't wait to see pictures of AG as Abby!!!  It's one of my favorite shows too!

I haven't checked my mail lately, I hope I got a new catalog too!  I always take them to Kadie when I visit.  I never have to buy anything for her, she spends days looking at the catalog!!  But I remember when I was a kid spending hours looking at the Sears catalog toy section!!



teresajoy said:


> I wonder if that's what I used on Arminda's Belle skirt? It was from Joann's. I need to go find a picture of it. I used Carla's Flouncy skirt pattern, so I didn't have to gather anything, thank goodness!
> 
> Here she is at Akershus with a petti underneath. I didn't really get any very good pictures of her in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, the whole gang. Don't they all just look like they are melting! It was very hot! Record breaking!



The skirt turned out so cute!  The whole gang looks very warm!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Speaking of AG dolls...has anyone else's DDs been pouring over the new AG catalog obsessively since it came in the mail wanting everything in it?   Of course, when I tell her she can't get all of that, she says, well Santa can bring some of it.


 I actually gave my 3.5yr old the catalog to browse thru and she barely opened it. I handed it back to her an hour later and opened it and asked "did you see whats inside? see the dolls?" "Mm.hmm... I'm done"she said as she watched Sleeping Beauty. Ohhhh-KAY. I'll put this in the trash. So no AG doll needed this year- not that I can afford her.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been thinking that there are many friends who I have not seen post lately.  Where is queen Karen and my dear friend Crystal?


Based on her last PM to me, i would guess she is sewing her little heart out.  Shes on FB a little


----------



## froggy33

Ugh...I just broke down and bought the PED basic.  I got it with the 50% off, so a GREAT deal.  I always have such buyers remorse though (my husband hates it!!)  Anyway, I have a Bernina Bernette Deco 600 that I have never used!!  I hope I can get it all figured out.  I just love Heathers Designs!!

Wish me luck and I would say get ready for a lot of questions!!


----------



## birdie757

After working two straight days on dd's pink cinderella dress I finished everything but the bows so I tried it on her and it hardly fits over her head!  I guess it is so thick with all the layers of satin it made it smaller.  I used the same exact pattern pieces from simply sweet for her tinkerbell outfit that fits fine.  

Any ideas how to go about adding a back closure to a simply sweet?  I might be adding a dang zipper to it but I don't want to put one in through all those layers...I would never keep it straight.  Cutting through the back makes me cringe right now though.  I wonder if I could cut it, bind the ends and put buttons in it.  With the three layers of sating on the bodice they should be able to hold button holes right?  It would make a slight pucker though from the over lap since there is no extra seam allowance for it so maybe a big bow could hide that?....sorry just brainstorming out loud....

The dress is gorgeous and materials cost me 40 bucks so redoing it isn't an option at this point


----------



## froggy33

Embroidery question already!!  As I said I have the Bernina Bernette Deco 600.  I have the 4X4 hoop and a 6.8x4" hoop.  What will this bigger hoop help me do??  Would it be possible to do a design bigger than 4x4 on it??  Or can I just combine designs without re-hooping??  Thanks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am not nearly as experienced as others here but you can get designs in bigger sizes if you buy them.  10X6 and 12X7, I think the last is the biggest for right now.

Also with a bigger hope you don't have the re hoop to go a bigger design than the 4x4,  It can be one design rather than a split. 

I have sent my PE Design out on a loan to a friend and hope she learns how to digitize.  Good luck.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

birdie757 said:


> After working two straight days on dd's pink cinderella dress I finished everything but the bows so I tried it on her and it hardly fits over her head!  I guess it is so thick with all the layers of satin it made it smaller.  I used the same exact pattern pieces from simply sweet for her tinkerbell outfit that fits fine.
> 
> Any ideas how to go about adding a back closure to a simply sweet?  I might be adding a dang zipper to it but I don't want to put one in through all those layers...I would never keep it straight.  Cutting through the back makes me cringe right now though.  I wonder if I could cut it, bind the ends and put buttons in it.  With the three layers of sating on the bodice they should be able to hold button holes right?  It would make a slight pucker though from the over lap since there is no extra seam allowance for it so maybe a big bow could hide that?....sorry just brainstorming out loud....
> 
> The dress is gorgeous and materials cost me 40 bucks so redoing it isn't an option at this point


I am not sure what you can do about it but I just wanted to give you a hug.

Maybe someone who has more experience can help.  When I made a dress for DD out of satin it fit more tightly than other dresses, I had to let the darts out of the lining to zip it up in the back.  I hope you can figure something out.  It might be easier to add a side zipper, under the arm where it wouldn't be as noticeable perhaps?


----------



## ireland_nicole

birdie757 said:


> After working two straight days on dd's pink cinderella dress I finished everything but the bows so I tried it on her and it hardly fits over her head!  I guess it is so thick with all the layers of satin it made it smaller.  I used the same exact pattern pieces from simply sweet for her tinkerbell outfit that fits fine.
> 
> Any ideas how to go about adding a back closure to a simply sweet?  I might be adding a dang zipper to it but I don't want to put one in through all those layers...I would never keep it straight.  Cutting through the back makes me cringe right now though.  I wonder if I could cut it, bind the ends and put buttons in it.  With the three layers of sating on the bodice they should be able to hold button holes right?  It would make a slight pucker though from the over lap since there is no extra seam allowance for it so maybe a big bow could hide that?....sorry just brainstorming out loud....
> 
> The dress is gorgeous and materials cost me 40 bucks so redoing it isn't an option at this point



I love April's idea; or maybe opening the back and putting grommets in to lace it like a corset .  You could put a panel under for modesty, and use really beautiful ribbon; very couture!


----------



## birdie757

Thanks for your suggestions guys.  I just called my mom in near tears about it and she said, "did you have her step into it instead of pulling it over her head?"  DUH!!!  Mom's always know the right answers!   It went on much easier that way so I think I am good.  I am definitely going to go bigger next time I do a big satin princess dress with that pattern though.  I used a really heavy bridal satin so at the waist there are two gathered skirt layers and four bodice layers...that is a lot of material!  It isn't going to be easy for her to change in the bathroom before our dinner at CRT stepping into the dress.  At least grandma will be there to help!

Now all I have left is the bows and slip stitching the lining down and I will be actually done early with Halloween costumes for the first time ever!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## dancer_mom

> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually gave my 3.5yr old the catalog to browse thru and she barely opened it. I handed it back to her an hour later and opened it and asked "did you see whats inside? see the dolls?" "Mm.hmm... I'm done"she said as she watched Sleeping Beauty. Ohhhh-KAY. I'll put this in the trash. So no AG doll needed this year- not that I can afford her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the catalog say what it is saying online - that they are retiring Kirsten??  I still have her, her books, and many accessories from when I was little (that was almost 19 or so years ago back when it was Pleasant Company).  I am very sad to hear this.
> 
> Also - I want to thank everyone for all of their kind words on my first project!!  I am so happy you have gotten me addicted to sewing!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rie'smom

birdie757 said:


> After working two straight days on dd's pink cinderella dress I finished everything but the bows so I tried it on her and it hardly fits over her head!  I guess it is so thick with all the layers of satin it made it smaller.  I used the same exact pattern pieces from simply sweet for her tinkerbell outfit that fits fine.
> 
> Any ideas how to go about adding a back closure to a simply sweet?  I might be adding a dang zipper to it but I don't want to put one in through all those layers...I would never keep it straight.  Cutting through the back makes me cringe right now though.  I wonder if I could cut it, bind the ends and put buttons in it.  With the three layers of sating on the bodice they should be able to hold button holes right?  It would make a slight pucker though from the over lap since there is no extra seam allowance for it so maybe a big bow could hide that?....sorry just brainstorming out loud....
> 
> The dress is gorgeous and materials cost me 40 bucks so redoing it isn't an option at this point



On formal ball gowns I've tried on, I noticed companies have added a back panel to the inside of the dresses that are sewn on one side and have hook and eye closures on the other side and then there are loops on each side back that you run a ribbon through to lace over the panel. 

Sorry for the bad artwork!Of course, your loops won't look like someone had too many drinks!! You could make the inside panel the same color as the dress. I just have it a different color to illustrate what I mean. 

If you have a zipper, you can remove it and just leave the seam allowances turned under when attaching the loops for the ribbon. The loops and ribbon can be from the same fabric or from contrasting fabric if you make a contrasting panel or even from satin ribbon.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

April-I am around. I'm mostly hanging out over on Facebook. As Nicole said I have been sewing my heart out. I had 4 dresses to finish for a customer/friend and tonight I finish up her accessories and then I will starting a Cinderella dress. I messaged you the other day on FB, but I think FB was being stupid and it never got sent through.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Speaking of AG dolls...has anyone else's DDs been pouring over the new AG catalog obsessively since it came in the mail wanting everything in it?   Of course, when I tell her she can't get all of that, she says, well Santa can bring some of it.





dancer_mom said:


> Did the catalog say what it is saying online - that they are retiring Kirsten??  I still have her, her books, and many accessories from when I was little (that was almost 19 or so years ago back when it was Pleasant Company).  I am very sad to hear this.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got the newest catalog a few days ago and it has a code for free shipping through the end of the month.  Kirsten is retiring and that is who Sara Beth wants.  Mom ordered her today with her assesories and a brush.  I told her that was enough.  $121 for a doll She better play with it every waking moment!
Click to expand...


----------



## birdie757

rie'smom said:


> On formal ball gowns I've tried on, I noticed companies have added a back panel to the inside of the dresses that are sewn on one side and have hook and eye closures on the other side and then there are loops on each side back that you run a ribbon through to lace over the panel.
> 
> Sorry for the bad artwork!Of course, your loops won't look like someone had to many drinks!! You could make the inside panel the same color as the dress. I just have it a different color to illustrate what I mean.
> 
> If you have a zipper, you can remove it and just leave the seam allowances turned under when attaching the loops for the ribbon. The loops and ribbon can be from the same fabric or from contrasting fabric if you make a contrasting panel or even from satin ribbon.



Thank you for the awesome explanation and diagram!  I will keep that in mind next time I make one.  I think my sister in law's wedding dress was like that so I will have to take a look at it next time I am at her house.  It would sure be a good way to give some growing room into a child's costume...especially one that you put a lot of time and resources into.  I want this thing to last as long as possible!


----------



## rie'smom

birdie757 said:


> Thank you for the awesome explanation and diagram!  I will keep that in mind next time I make one.  I think my sister in law's wedding dress was like that so I will have to take a look at it next time I am at her house.  It would sure be a good way to give some growing room into a child's costume...especially one that you put a lot of time and resources into.  I want this thing to last as long as possible!



You're welcome! Post a picture so we can see the dress.


----------



## bear_mom

teresajoy said:


> They are working for me. Is anyone else having a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! GREAT job!!! You did darts! I hate doing those!
> 
> Here she is at Akershus with a petti underneath. I didn't really get any very good pictures of her in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, the whole gang. Don't they all just look like they are melting! It was very hot! Record breaking!





dancer_mom said:


> Very cute.
> 
> Did the catalog say what it is saying online - that they are retiring Kirsten??  I still have her, her books, and many accessories from when I was little (that was almost 19 or so years ago back when it was Pleasant Company).  I am very sad to hear this.
> 
> Also - I want to thank everyone for all of their kind words on my first project!!  I am so happy you have gotten me addicted to sewing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the catalog did say that they are retiring Kirsten. It didn't say when though. Dd has Kirsten and is sad that they are getting rid of her and wants a lot of her stuff for Christmas this year. I think I will have to get it sooner rather than later in case her stuff sells out.
> 
> Emily
Click to expand...


----------



## NaeNae

HELP!!!

I need ideas for the kids customs.  We will be doing all 4 parks and hopefully MVMCP.  We can't decide whether to do Christmas related stuff for all the parks or just regular customs.  Any help will be appreciated.  TIA


----------



## jeniamt

revrob said:


> I finally finished up a Big Give outfit - thought I'd share


 
I love this outfit!  The pants are soooo cute!



Trena said:


> Ok, DIS friends, I've been a lurker on your thread for a while.  I'm so impressed with all you can do.  You guys are so creative.  You've inspired me to try.  I did it all myself with the exception of the zipper.  (I've never done one before and needed help.)
> 
> I caught patterns on Sale for .99 cents (I used McCalls M5511 for the night shirt and McCalls M3954 for the dress) and used $2 yrd fabric for the dress.  John's night night dress was made from a bed sheet that I bought at a garage sale for .50 cents.  I paid $1 for his shoes at a different garage sale.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I'm really pleased with the end results since this is really my first sewing project!



Awesome job and what a bargain hunter you are!



DisneyKings said:


> Well, thanks to the great tutorials, I was able to make my first vidas & appliques!  I made these for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my shirt, I couldn't find a short-sleeve shirt, so had to put the ghost on a background to hide the writing on a shirt I had.  Then it wound up being cold & I would have been fine with a long-sleeve
> 
> We just got back yesterday & I'm still working on catching up...


 
So cute!  Post more pics!!!!



mom2rtk said:


> I did this a couple of years ago, but loved collecting all the sparkly things for it!



This dress is heavenly!!!!



momtoprincess A said:


> I am just stuned looking at all the beautiful things you guys have sewn.
> It makes me feel kind of silly posting mine
> So here it is... my first ever vida with a molly peasant under. This is for "black and orange" day at school next week. I'll try to post some pics later of Abigail wearing it.
> 
> This is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the molly peasant under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note ~ the trip for Abigail's 9th birthday is a no go. I couldn't convince dh and he has no desire to visit Florida.



Love your vidas, great fabric choices. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Oh My. . . well I'll cheer you on You can do it!!!!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> I am trying to make 5 bowling shirts, two simply sweet jumpers, two Tunic tops,two pairs of jeans with appliques and one pirate costume.  Plus a bag for me and 3 appliqued Nightmare before Christmas shirts.  I have to work 3 mornings. Church on Sunday and a birthday party this Saturday.  Today DD came home from school with a fever.  I did finish her 101 Dalmations Jumper, it turned out cute but it is too big which means the Halloween Simply Sweet jumper I already cut out will be too big, I wonder if I can just take bigger seam allowances?



You go girl!  You can do it!!!    



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Speaking of AG dolls...has anyone else's DDs been pouring over the new AG catalog obsessively since it came in the mail wanting everything in it?   Of course, when I tell her she can't get all of that, she says, well Santa can bring some of it.



We went to AG NYC last week and it was so hard not to purchase the whole store.  The Christmas catalog came and I can't even bring myself to look at it yet!!!


----------



## emcreative

NaeNae said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I need ideas for the kids customs.  We will be doing all 4 parks and hopefully MVMCP.  We can't decide whether to do Christmas related stuff for all the parks or just regular customs.  Any help will be appreciated.  TIA



What I have in mind for Hannah as one idea is a twirl scallopini with every other twirl being a different fabric (so in other words two fabrics).  One would be minnie dot and the other some type of tonal green.  or just a tonal red, with a christmas fabric underneath.  You could do mickey/minnie christmas embroidery on the tonal pieces.

I also have in mind another scallopini with a snowflake theme.  I'd love to make the embroidery into "snow globes" putting them under clear vinyl, with little plastic snowflakes that "move" inside!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

NaeNae said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I need ideas for the kids customs.  We will be doing all 4 parks and hopefully MVMCP.  We can't decide whether to do Christmas related stuff for all the parks or just regular customs.  Any help will be appreciated.  TIA



I am doing regular customs except for MVMCP which I will do a Christmas dress.  I am contemplating making a Belle Christmas dress for Akershus, though for practicality I may just do a Jasmine Vida (Jasmine is one of dd's fav, though she does like Belle).

Anyhoo, I figure I'll get more use out of regular customs post Disney.  I'll certainly let dd wear her Cars and Nemo outfits to school and the like, where as if I do all Christmas she will get such limited use out of the outfits.  

Although, at the rate I'm sewing she may go naked to MVMCP.

Great outfits posted everyone!  I've had a hectic week -- I just paid our balance today for our trip and had to fork over $4400 as well to have our furnance replaced.  When it rains it pours!!!  Good news is I'm close to being done with Halloween costumes and can get back to Disney.  I purchased an open toe applique foot and am dying to try it to see if it makes my appliques look decent.  I've done two Mickey heads on a skirt that turned out nice and then I did a bigger one and it is awful!  Hopefully I'll get to try my new foot soon and have better success.

And I keep saying I'll try to get some pics posted, but that will now have to wait until thread 18.


----------



## Colleen27

VBAndrea said:


> I am doing regular customs except for MVMCP which I will do a Christmas dress.  I am contemplating making a Belle Christmas dress for Akershus, though for practicality I may just do a Jasmine Vida (Jasmine is one of dd's fav, though she does like Belle).
> 
> Anyhoo, I figure I'll get more use out of regular customs post Disney.  I'll certainly let dd wear her Cars and Nemo outfits to school and the like, where as if I do all Christmas she will get such limited use out of the outfits.



I'm doing the same. We're not going to MVMCP because we'll be there for the start of the holiday celebrations on non-party nights, but I'm doing Christmas customs for one day to get a few good pics. The rest will be non-seasonal, so that the girls can either wear them at home or add them to their dress up trunk. 

For their Christmas dresses, I'm keeping it simple - dresses that are half Simply Sweet and half Scallopini. The top skirt, straps, and Mickey applique are a satiny red-on-red swirl fabric, the underskirt & bodice are white cotton with a snowflake sparkle, and the tulle ruffle is a metallic two-tone in red & green.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

dancer_mom said:


> Did the catalog say what it is saying online - that they are retiring Kirsten??  I still have her, her books, and many accessories from when I was little (that was almost 19 or so years ago back when it was Pleasant Company).  I am very sad to hear this.
> 
> !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the catalog says that.  I am anxious to see what new ones they come out with though.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancer_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got the newest catalog a few days ago and it has a code for free shipping through the end of the month.  Kirsten is retiring and that is who Sara Beth wants.  Mom ordered her today with her assesories and a brush.  I told her that was enough.  $121 for a doll She better play with it every waking moment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the code for free shipping?  I guess I missed that in my catalog!   Can you share it with us or is it only good for a one time use?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 

If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......


Thanks friends!
Wendy


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> What I have in mind for Hannah as one idea is a twirl scallopini with every other twirl being a different fabric (so in other words two fabrics).  One would be minnie dot and the other some type of tonal green.  or just a tonal red, with a christmas fabric underneath.  You could do mickey/minnie christmas embroidery on the tonal pieces.
> 
> I also have in mind another scallopini with a snowflake theme.  I'd love to make the embroidery into "snow globes" putting them under clear vinyl, with little plastic snowflakes that "move" inside!!!



LOVE this idea and can't wait to see it!


----------



## Tweevil

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy



Sending blessings and white light.  And my Daniel will include your Daniel in his blessings tonight too!


----------



## billwendy

Tweevil said:


> Sending blessings and white light.  And my Daniel will include your Daniel in his blessings tonight too!



Awww - thanks so much


----------



## ibesue

Colleen27 said:


> I'm doing the same. We're not going to MVMCP because we'll be there for the start of the holiday celebrations on non-party nights, but I'm doing Christmas customs for one day to get a few good pics. The rest will be non-seasonal, so that the girls can either wear them at home or add them to their dress up trunk.
> 
> For their Christmas dresses, I'm keeping it simple - dresses that are half Simply Sweet and half Scallopini. The top skirt, straps, and Mickey applique are a satiny red-on-red swirl fabric, the underskirt & bodice are white cotton with a snowflake sparkle, and the tulle ruffle is a metallic two-tone in red & green.



Sounds cute!  Can't wait to see the pictures!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy



Awww, Wendy, Daniel is in my prayers.  Hopefully it is just the effects of the more intensive chemo last week.


----------



## teresajoy

ibesue said:


> I remember when I was a kid spending hours looking at the Sears catalog toy section!!!



My brother and I use to fight over the Sears Toy catalog every year! I loved it!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy



Oh no, I hope he will be ok.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy



Prayers said for Daniel!


----------



## rie'smom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy



Prayers said and hugs sent too.


----------



## billwendy

Thank you for the prayers everyone - you are all so sweet - I love sharing to his family the way you all support them in different ways!!! Thank you friends!!

I just got confirmation that my card reader (PED basic) should arrive on Saturday!!!! So, Im hoping to be able to do a Halloween shirt for work for next week!! So, which design should I buy? Will the 4x4 look dumb on my 2x sweatshirt????? or, should I do like a Mickey pumpkin in the middle with candy corns on either side????? Im uber excited!!! I cant wait to try one of Heather's designs for sure as I hear you all talking about them all the time!!!


----------



## emcreative

Sending prayers out to Daniel!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Thank you for the prayers everyone - you are all so sweet - I love sharing to his family the way you all support them in different ways!!! Thank you friends!!
> 
> I just got confirmation that my card reader (PED basic) should arrive on Saturday!!!! So, Im hoping to be able to do a Halloween shirt for work for next week!! So, which design should I buy? Will the 4x4 look dumb on my 2x sweatshirt????? or, should I do like a Mickey pumpkin in the middle with candy corns on either side????? Im uber excited!!! I cant wait to try one of Heather's designs for sure as I hear you all talking about them all the time!!!




If you want to do a single 4x4 design, what about putting it over on the left upper side?  (you know, like a shirt with a logo would have?)


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hey Marah-love the new avatar!!!

Sending my prayers for Daniel as well.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm posting this morning just so I can see my countdown clock.    I'm worse than the kids...they're still sleeping, I'm ready to go!  For this trip I CASE'd many great ideas I saw here.  My oldest is dressing as Giselle in the "curtains dress", the middle sister is "Pink Cinderella" and my youngest is "Disney Store Jasmine" (How can I be Jasmine if I don't wear a 'real' costume?)  I've made 4 t-shirts since Monday, all machine applique...can't thank y'all enough for putting up with me on that! And finally the Simply Sweet Cinderella.  I'll be sure to take lots of pics.  Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## NiniMorris

Wow...I was POSITIVE that you guys would be on the next part by now!   I had a great plan to post something each hour until it was moved...but my migraine had other ideas.  (even as I type this, I still have a 'hole' in my vision, but no more pain)

Daniel was included in our family morning prayers and will be remembered in my daily prayers as well.  Praying for speedy recovery.

(When I read, I forgot to multiquote - I'll blame it on the migraine) Marah - love the idea for the Christmas dress.  I need you to hurry and finish it so I can put it in my 'idea box'. (maybe if I actually HAD an idea box I would have some ideas...hmm)

The Christmas dress with the tulle layer idea (sorry, forgot who it was from) I love that idea too.  Of course it is doubtful I would be able to find the fabric to pull it off.  I always get finished with a dress, then see the perfect fabric for it later!

There was more,but I can't remember.  (old age or migraine?)

Is it just me, or has everyone been waiting until after the move to post pictures?  Come on...post so we can get moved.  Someone has to keep me occupied today...I'm not allowed to drive!

Nini


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy



Praying for Daniel.  I am sorry to hear he got swine flu. . .Poor guy.  I hope he is able to rest and recover in the hospital.


----------



## Stephres

dancer_mom said:


> Did the catalog say what it is saying online - that they are retiring Kirsten??  I still have her, her books, and many accessories from when I was little (that was almost 19 or so years ago back when it was Pleasant Company).  I am very sad to hear this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the cats? One of the teachers at the school has Kirsten and all her accessories (made me feel really old!) and gave my daughter her cats because she wanted a pet for her AG doll. When she gave them to me, I said, what are those? And when I gave them to Megan, she said, what are those? They are the most interesting looking cats I have ever seen. We had quite a laugh about them. I'll have to post a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking about you and Daniel and his family today...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Our trip is getting closer and closer.  I have had to work a lot more than I expected this month so I have a lot of stuff cut out and only one thing sewn.

I made Abby a 101 Dalmations Simply Sweet and it is much too big!

Our preschool is closed on Fridays so today I am free to sew!  I am ready to get started, my goal is to finish 5 bowling shirts today. . .

I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for the next thread  Can you believe we are moving on to Part 18!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> dancer_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the catalog says that.  I am anxious to see what new ones they come out with though.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the code for free shipping?  I guess I missed that in my catalog!   Can you share it with us or is it only good for a one time use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the key code on the back.  Hold on Sara Beth is going to try and find the catalog for me. PF99243
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Praying for Daniel.  Poor kid.  Swine flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## busy mommy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy



I will be praying also.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mommyof2princesses said:


> disneygirlsanddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancer_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the key code on the back.  Hold on Sara Beth is going to try and find the catalog for me. PF99243
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Do you know when it expires?  I found one on the internet but it expires on Halloween.  It'd be nice to have one that lasts a little longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Glad I am not the only one.  You are right though, it has kept her very busy.  She has a JLY doll but now she wants Rebecca.  I guess that is better than what she originally wanted though....the treehouse!  That thing is SO expensive!




Katie has Ruthie and has talked all year about wanting Santa to bring the now retired Samantha. Oddly enough, just as I was bidding on some on , she changed her mind to Kit. Now the catalog is here it it's Rebecca. YIKES! Now I don't know when to pull the trigger! She also marked everything in the book to go with her doll, but she's pretty realistic when it comes to that. I think she knows it will probably be just the doll......


----------



## bear_mom

mom2rtk said:


> Katie has Ruthie and has talked all year about wanting Santa to bring the now retired Samantha. Oddly enough, just as I was bidding on some on , she changed her mind to Kit. Now the catalog is here it it's Rebecca. YIKES! Now I don't know when to pull the trigger! She also marked everything in the book to go with her doll, but she's pretty realistic when it comes to that. I think she knows it will probably be just the doll......




That's the great part - you have birthday and Christmas ideas for years to come. Older dd started with just getting Kirsten for her birthday 3 1/2 years ago. Now she has almost everything, there are a few things in the new catalog that she doesn't have but wants for Christmas -especially since she is being retired.

On another note - how hard would it be to add pockets to the Sophie Tunic? I made one for dd for Halloween, she wants to be a nurse and it made a cute scrub top. So cute in fact, that I wouldn't mind making them for me to wear to work, but I need pockets. (I'm not good at altering a pattern, I can follow directions, but the thought of altering it - not really)

Emily


----------



## NiniMorris

Sooooo, we only need 4 more pages to move?  Come on people!  We can do it!

I've seen it move 5 pages in little over an hour!  Let's get with it!  What are you working on *right now*?

I am working on 3 Thanksgiving Wall Hangings.  One for me, one for my daughter, and one for my daughter in law.  

My DIL just saw it when she was dropping off GD2 and wants me to make her a Halloween one.  She will get me the fabric this afternoon and hopefully I can get it finished this weekend.

How about you?

Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

emcreative said:


> What I have in mind for Hannah as one idea is a twirl scallopini with every other twirl being a different fabric (so in other words two fabrics).  One would be minnie dot and the other some type of tonal green.  or just a tonal red, with a christmas fabric underneath.  You could do mickey/minnie christmas embroidery on the tonal pieces.
> 
> I also have in mind another scallopini with a snowflake theme.  I'd love to make the embroidery into "snow globes" putting them under clear vinyl, with little plastic snowflakes that "move" inside!!!


I just saw this snowglobe design idea...I think it was on the Anita Goodesign site- ite was all christmas themed and made into a tree skirt.
ETA
YUP!
go to www.anitagoodesign.com and click on their virtual catalog and go to page 50-51
VERY COOL! I WANT that!


----------



## HeatherSue

froggy33 said:


> Embroidery question already!!  As I said I have the Bernina Bernette Deco 600.  I have the 4X4 hoop and a 6.8x4" hoop.  What will this bigger hoop help me do??  Would it be possible to do a design bigger than 4x4 on it??  Or can I just combine designs without re-hooping??  Thanks!


You should be able to use a 5x7 design and just make it a tad bit smaller to fit your 6.8x4" hoop.  Although, you do lose some design quality when you resize designs, so beware of that.  



birdie757 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions guys.  I just called my mom in near tears about it and she said, "did you have her step into it instead of pulling it over her head?"  DUH!!!  Mom's always know the right answers!   It went on much easier that way so I think I am good.  I am definitely going to go bigger next time I do a big satin princess dress with that pattern though.  I used a really heavy bridal satin so at the waist there are two gathered skirt layers and four bodice layers...that is a lot of material!  It isn't going to be easy for her to change in the bathroom before our dinner at CRT stepping into the dress.  At least grandma will be there to help!
> 
> Now all I have left is the bows and slip stitching the lining down and I will be actually done early with Halloween costumes for the first time ever!  Woo Hoo!


I'm so glad you got that figured out!  That must have been so frustrating!  I can't wait to see pictures!

Tessa's pink Cinderella was definitely the most expensive dress I ever made her and then I kind of screwed up when I was putting in the zipper.  It never looked quite right, but the bow in the back covered it up, so it was all good! 



emcreative said:


> What I have in mind for Hannah as one idea is a twirl scallopini with every other twirl being a different fabric (so in other words two fabrics).  One would be minnie dot and the other some type of tonal green.  or just a tonal red, with a christmas fabric underneath.  You could do mickey/minnie christmas embroidery on the tonal pieces.
> 
> I also have in mind another scallopini with a snowflake theme.  I'd love to make the embroidery into "snow globes" putting them under clear vinyl, with little plastic snowflakes that "move" inside!!!


I love your idea for the Christmas skirt!  That is going to be awesome!  I thought about doing the snow globe design.  But, none of my other designs would fit inside it since you'd have to make them a lot smaller to fit inside of a snowglobe.  I'm thinking filled designs would work great for that, though!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy


I'm praying for Daniel.   to you and his family.  



teresajoy said:


> My brother and I use to fight over the Sears Toy catalog every year! I loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I hope he will be ok.


And I got the tattered remnants when they were done.  



billwendy said:


> Thank you for the prayers everyone - you are all so sweet - I love sharing to his family the way you all support them in different ways!!! Thank you friends!!
> 
> I just got confirmation that my card reader (PED basic) should arrive on Saturday!!!!So, Im hoping to be able to do a Halloween shirt for work for next week!! So, which design should I buy? Will the 4x4 look dumb on my 2x sweatshirt????? or, should I do like a Mickey pumpkin in the middle with candy corns on either side????? Im uber excited!!! I cant wait to try one of Heather's designs for sure as I hear you all talking about them all the time!!!


I used some 4x4 designs on the upper left chest area of some of my shirts.  To find the right placement, I tried the shirt on and marked where I wanted it to go.  You don't want to put a design in the wrong spot on the chest, if you know what I mean! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm posting this morning just so I can see my countdown clock.    I'm worse than the kids...they're still sleeping, I'm ready to go!  For this trip I CASE'd many great ideas I saw here.  My oldest is dressing as Giselle in the "curtains dress", the middle sister is "Pink Cinderella" and my youngest is "Disney Store Jasmine" (How can I be Jasmine if I don't wear a 'real' costume?)  I've made 4 t-shirts since Monday, all machine applique...can't thank y'all enough for putting up with me on that! And finally the Simply Sweet Cinderella.  I'll be sure to take lots of pics.  Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


When are you leaving? I can't wait to see your pictures!!



bear_mom said:


> On another note - how hard would it be to add pockets to the Sophie Tunic? I made one for dd for Halloween, she wants to be a nurse and it made a cute scrub top. So cute in fact, that I wouldn't mind making them for me to wear to work, but I need pockets. (I'm not good at altering a pattern, I can follow directions, but the thought of altering it - not really)
> 
> Emily



I think it would be really easy.  Are you thinking of side pockets, like in the seam of the shirt.  Or, are you thinking of square pockets on the front of the shirt?


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just saw this snowglobe design idea...I think it was on the Anita Goodesign site- ite was all christmas themed and made into a tree skirt.
> ETA
> YUP!
> go to www.anitagoodesign.com and click on their virtual catalog and go to page 50-51
> VERY COOL! I WANT that!


(The Link isn't working for me...what is the Anita Goodesign site?)

Aww here I thought I was being somewhat original   I had originally wanted to make it for Disney on Ice with the DoI logo on the shirt, but we all know what a mess that turned out to be (thank you Crystal for your help saving us).

Our Christmas trip isn't until 2010 so I don't know if I'll give it a try this year or not.


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> I love your idea for the Christmas skirt!  That is going to be awesome!  I thought about doing the snow globe design.  But, none of my other designs would fit inside it since you'd have to make them a lot smaller to fit inside of a snowglobe.  I'm thinking filled designs would work great for that, though!



My thought was that since I only have a 5x7 hoop...maybe do the globe as a 5x7 design and the "inside" as a 4x4 design.


----------



## tricia

I just tried the link too.

Try this.

http://www.anita-goodesign.com/


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> I used some 4x4 designs on the upper left chest area of some of my shirts.  To find the right placement, I tried the shirt on and marked where I wanted it to go.  You don't want to put a design in the wrong spot on the chest, if you know what I mean!



I actually got a cool template at my local brother dealer, but I'm sure other places would have them.  It looks like a white carpenters square, but has markings up both pieces for all the adult sizes (xs-xxxl) both men and women.  I just line up the center of the front, look for the corresponding line and presto!  perfect placement every time.  I got it because DH likes the "golf shirt" look, but won't wear heavily embroidered shirts; this way I can do the 4x4 on his chest and the bigger design for the rest of us.  THey make one for kids sizes, too.


----------



## mom2rtk

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you could say a prayer,  Daniel was just admitted to the hospital because his counts are very very low right now. He had already had the swine flu (first kiddo with cancer at our hospital to get it = what a prize - lol) so not sure why its so low. He did have his more intensive round of chemo last week, so we are hoping he is just recovering from that......
> 
> 
> Thanks friends!
> Wendy



Prayers and pixie dust....... sounds like he deserves a break long about now.


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Sooooo, we only need 4 more pages to move?  Come on people!  We can do it!
> 
> I've seen it move 5 pages in little over an hour!  Let's get with it!  What are you working on *right now*?
> 
> I am working on 3 Thanksgiving Wall Hangings.  One for me, one for my daughter, and one for my daughter in law.
> 
> My DIL just saw it when she was dropping off GD2 and wants me to make her a Halloween one.  She will get me the fabric this afternoon and hopefully I can get it finished this weekend.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> Nini




I've got a pair of jeans embroidering on the machine right this very minute.  I should be more attentive, but I'm on the Dis instead.  That probably means that the machine is going to eat the jeans at any second.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just saw this snowglobe design idea...I think it was on the Anita Goodesign site- ite was all christmas themed and made into a tree skirt.
> ETA
> YUP!
> go to www.anitagoodesign.com and click on their virtual catalog and go to page 50-51
> VERY COOL! I WANT that!



I've never heard of the anita goodesign site.  COOL!   I'm checking it out.  She has some beautiful designs!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> Oh my goodness Janet!!! That is INCREDIBLE!!! Wow wow wow!  The crown, the dress, EVERYTHING!!! It is truly a work of art!



Many thanks! It was fun to revisit those photos.



teresajoy said:


> I wonder if that's what I used on Arminda's Belle skirt? It was from Joann's. I need to go find a picture of it. I used Carla's Flouncy skirt pattern, so I didn't have to gather anything, thank goodness!
> 
> Here she is at Akershus with a petti underneath. I didn't really get any very good pictures of her in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, the whole gang. Don't they all just look like they are melting! It was very hot! Record breaking!



Adorable photos! (not to mention the kids and customs!) I do love the Belle skirt, so comfy with the t-shirt, but also gorgeous!


----------



## revrob

LOOK at these SANTAS!  HOW CUTE!  Wouldn't that be the cutest quilt?
http://www.anita-goodesign.com/Ecommerce/Products.asp?CatID=70

(scroll down to the bottom of the page)


----------



## bear_mom

HeatherSue said:


> I think it would be really easy.  Are you thinking of side pockets, like in the seam of the shirt.  Or, are you thinking of square pockets on the front of the shirt?



Square on the front, easier to get stuff in and out of.

Emily


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I'm trying to move the page along...with pictures.  I was thinking last time we showed ruffles ( butt ruffles I believe ) to make the last few pages go quicker.  So how about castle pictures or something like that to get us in the mood?  To make it appropriate for this board....kids with customs on in front of the castle??

Here is my daughter in front of the Partners statue ( I know you might have to use your imagination a bit to think of the castle) wearing her Briar Rose costume before Bippity Boppity Boutique


----------



## Camping Griswalds

And here she is after the makeover....now she is Aurora/Sleeping Beauty!  At least these do have the castle in them.  So anyone else up for the castle/custom picture challenge?


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> Embroidery question already!!  As I said I have the Bernina Bernette Deco 600.  I have the 4X4 hoop and a 6.8x4" hoop.  What will this bigger hoop help me do??  Would it be possible to do a design bigger than 4x4 on it??  Or can I just combine designs without re-hooping??  Thanks!



I don't have this machine, but from what I saw online, it looks like it only does a 4x4 design.  You can try putting a larger desing on your card and putting it on the machine, it will tell you if it won't work.


----------



## emcreative

Not a custom, but Hannah after BBB:


----------



## emcreative

Watching the parade and castle at night:


----------



## rie'smom

revrob said:


> LOOK at these SANTAS!  HOW CUTE!  Wouldn't that be the cutest quilt?
> http://www.anita-goodesign.com/Ecommerce/Products.asp?CatID=70
> 
> (scroll down to the bottom of the page)



There's an Anita Good Design Club. I've belonged for 2 years and I love the monthly selections. You can join at your dealer's store. If you don't like the monthly selections, just bring them back and choose something else. The designs stitch out beautifully.


----------



## teresajoy

bear_mom said:


> Square on the front, easier to get stuff in and out of.
> 
> Emily



Here is a tutorial:  http://sewducky.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/patch-pocket-tutorial/




Camping Griswalds said:


> I'm trying to move the page along...with pictures.  I was thinking last time we showed ruffles ( butt ruffles I believe ) to make the last few pages go quicker.  So how about castle pictures or something like that to get us in the mood?  To make it appropriate for this board....kids with customs on in front of the castle??
> 
> Here is my daughter in front of the Partners statue ( I know you might have to use your imagination a bit to think of the castle) wearing her Briar Rose costume before Bippity Boppity Boutique



She looks so cute Maureen! I love the Briar Rose dress



Camping Griswalds said:


> And here she is after the makeover....now she is Aurora/Sleeping Beauty!  At least these do have the castle in them.  So anyone else up for the castle/custom picture challenge?


 I love that! I remember you talking about this dress, but I don't remember if you made it or had it made.  It's so cute!


----------



## phins_jazy

i can't believe it's almost time to move again!  I must get busy sewing today.  I've got 3 pirate costumes to finish up.....and then get started on a billion other things for our trip.  It seems like it's coming up so fast and I've got so many things planned out to do, just not enough time to get them all done.  I'm hoping to have lots to share on the new thread.


----------



## rie'smom

HeatherSue said:


> I used some 4x4 designs on the upper left chest area of some of my shirts.  To find the right placement, I tried the shirt on and marked where I wanted it to go.  You don't want to put a design in the wrong spot on the chest, if you know what I mean!



There's software called Place ahnd Stitch embroidery that has 400 stitch outline templates. It makes placement super easy. Nancy Zieman from _Sewing with Nancy_ developed it.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

emcreative said:


> Watching the parade and castle at night:




I love this picture!  Sometimes it surprises me that the pictures I like the most of my children are from behind.




teresajoy said:


> She looks so cute Maureen! I love the Briar Rose dress
> 
> 
> I love that! I remember you talking about this dress, but I don't remember if you made it or had it made.  It's so cute!



Teresa, thank you!  I had this dress made for her 5th birthday and had a cake made to match.  Aimee G made it for us last July.  She made the Briar Rose as well.


----------



## Shannalee724

I couldn't find a pic of Kaedyn in a custom in front of the castle (maybe because I only sewed two??)

So, you get Kaedyn in the castle   In the first outfit I ever made!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Shannalee724 said:


> I couldn't find a pic of Kaedyn in a custom in front of the castle (maybe because I only sewed two??)
> 
> So, you get Kaedyn in the castle   In the first outfit I ever made!



Look at her happy smile!  That is precious!


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa, thank you!  I had this dress made for her 5th birthday and had a cake made to match.  Aimee G made it for us last July.  She made the Briar Rose as well.



She is getting too big Maureen! Aimee did a wonderful job on both of those!!!




emcreative said:


> Watching the parade and castle at night:


That is beautiful!



Shannalee724 said:


> I couldn't find a pic of Kaedyn in a custom in front of the castle (maybe because I only sewed two??)
> 
> So, you get Kaedyn in the castle   In the first outfit I ever made!



So cute!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Here is one of my favorite in front of the castle pictures!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I actually remember you posting that picture ( or maybe in your TR?) it is so romantic!!


----------



## teresajoy

This one is cute too, and Lydia is wearing a custom






Here is Arminda waiting for the parade when she was 2. Brian is holding her.


----------



## teresajoy

And here is Corey too the same year


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> I actually remember you posting that picture ( or maybe in your TR?) it is so romantic!!



Thank you! 
I had it as my Facebook picture for awhile too.


----------



## revrob

rie'smom said:


> There's an Anita Good Design Club. I've belonged for 2 years and I love the monthly selections. You can join at your dealer's store. If you don't like the monthly selections, just bring them back and choose something else. The designs stitch out beautifully.



Is it on CDs?  Do they mail them to you?  How does it work?



rie'smom said:


> There's software called Place ahnd Stitch embroidery that has 400 stitch outline templates. It makes placement super easy. Nancy Zieman from _Sewing with Nancy_ developed it.



I think I need to look this up.  It sounds interesting!



SO, the jeans are stitched.  But I think I hate them.  UGH!  I just stepped away from them and I'll look at them again later and see what I think.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Here is her first trip to the Magic Kingdom. ( I promise it's in front of the castle stage!) She is about 18 months old.  One of my favorite pictures ever!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

rie'smom said:


> There's an Anita Good Design Club. I've belonged for 2 years and I love the monthly selections. You can join at your dealer's store. If you don't like the monthly selections, just bring them back and choose something else. The designs stitch out beautifully.



I should look into that..I have seen her designs, and I love them!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ok I will play post a picture.....But it doesn't have any customs in it
 This is Jan 25th 2001 We just got engaged!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

teresajoy said:


> Here is one of my favorite in front of the castle pictures!





teresajoy said:


> This one is cute too, and Lydia is wearing a custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Arminda waiting for the parade when she was 2. Brian is holding her.



Love all those castle pictures!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Same first trip inside the castle.  You can tell she is just overwhelmingly thrilled to meet Cindy can't you???


----------



## revrob

rie'smom said:


> There's software called Place ahnd Stitch embroidery that has 400 stitch outline templates. It makes placement super easy. Nancy Zieman from _Sewing with Nancy_ developed it.




I just checked this out, and all I can say is WOW!  Where has that been my entire embroidering life?  GENIUS!  I think that needs to be my next purchase!


----------



## jessica52877

I can play too! How about a running on the move picture! We were hurrying to BTMRR and I kept having Dallas run ahead and turn around for pictures! So this is just a quick snap but it was from this month!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok I will play post a picture.....But it doesn't have any customs in it
> This is Jan 25th 2001 We just got engaged!




Sure it's a custom....a custom ring!!!  Great moment captured there!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Here is one while waiting in front of the castle for the "Boo to You" Parade.
Customs include - Peter Pan & Wendy Darling.






Here is a pic from the front just not in front of the castle.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jessica52877 said:


> I can play too! How about a running on the move picture! We were hurrying to BTMRR and I kept having Dallas run ahead and turn around for pictures! So this is just a quick snap but it was from this month!



He just looks so thrilled with you in this picture!


----------



## jessica52877

Here are some adorable kids I found along the way!


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> My thought was that since I only have a 5x7 hoop...maybe do the globe as a 5x7 design and the "inside" as a 4x4 design.


Hmmm....I just tried that out and it does seem like it would work! 

I love those pictures of Hannah in front of the castle!



ireland_nicole said:


> I actually got a cool template at my local brother dealer, but I'm sure other places would have them.  It looks like a white carpenters square, but has markings up both pieces for all the adult sizes (xs-xxxl) both men and women.  I just line up the center of the front, look for the corresponding line and presto!  perfect placement every time.  I got it because DH likes the "golf shirt" look, but won't wear heavily embroidered shirts; this way I can do the 4x4 on his chest and the bigger design for the rest of us.  THey make one for kids sizes, too.


That sound pretty neat!



revrob said:


> LOOK at these SANTAS!  HOW CUTE!  Wouldn't that be the cutest quilt?
> http://www.anita-goodesign.com/Ecommerce/Products.asp?CatID=70
> 
> (scroll down to the bottom of the page)


Those are some cute designs!  I need to branch out! LOL!



bear_mom said:


> Square on the front, easier to get stuff in and out of.
> 
> Emily


Teresa posted a link to a tutorial for you.  It looks like it would be pretty easy to do.



Camping Griswalds said:


> And here she is after the makeover....now she is Aurora/Sleeping Beauty!  At least these do have the castle in them.  So anyone else up for the castle/custom picture challenge?


Adorable!  I love this dress!  Aimee did a great job on it!  The Briar Rose dress is great, too!



Shannalee724 said:


> I couldn't find a pic of Kaedyn in a custom in front of the castle (maybe because I only sewed two??)
> 
> So, you get Kaedyn in the castle   In the first outfit I ever made!


This is so cute!



teresajoy said:


> Here is one of my favorite in front of the castle pictures!


Ewwww!!! Gross!!! 



teresajoy said:


> This one is cute too, and Lydia is wearing a custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Arminda waiting for the parade when she was 2. Brian is holding her.


I don't remember seeing that first picture of your whole family! That's a good one. Oh, and those t-shirts are customs....custom iron-ons!

Awwww...I love the baby Arminda pictures!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

And the castle is off and back to the right....right????


----------



## jessica52877

And then we literally ran in to two more cute kids and a mom in customs! Sorry no picture of the mom for some reason right this second.






BTW, I've never followed directions well! We atleast walked by the castle!


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Here is her first trip to the Magic Kingdom. ( I promise it's in front of the castle stage!) She is about 18 months old.  One of my favorite pictures ever!


Love it!! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok I will play post a picture.....But it doesn't have any customs in it
> This is Jan 25th 2001 We just got engaged!



That is a great picture!!!! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Same first trip inside the castle.  You can tell she is just overwhelmingly thrilled to meet Cindy can't you???



I love the look on her face!!!! 


jessica52877 said:


> I can play too! How about a running on the move picture! We were hurrying to BTMRR and I kept having Dallas run ahead and turn around for pictures! So this is just a quick snap but it was from this month!



I've met that kid!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok not a pic post but --- I GET MY EMBROIDERY MACHINE TOMORROW!!!!!
I can't wait! It's a good thing I work tonight because I don't think I would be able to sleep!


----------



## jessica52877

Camping Griswalds said:


> Here is her first trip to the Magic Kingdom. ( I promise it's in front of the castle stage!) She is about 18 months old.  One of my favorite pictures ever!



OMGosh! I had no idea that was AGM!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ok here is one of my favs - we are in the castle and Joci is wearing a custom - first dress that wasn't a Halloween costume


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jessica52877 said:


> And then we literally ran in to two more cute kids and a mom in customs! Sorry no picture of the mom for some reason right this second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I've never followed directions well! We atleast walked by the castle!




At least I think you are in the right park!

And yep that screaming scraggly haired babe is my very own AGM!!  And no custom............


----------



## jessica52877

Not the greatest picture but since it will get lost in the move more or less and everyone gets that we were at disney after a LONG HOT day I know they'll forgive any flaws! I don't think anyone shared a group picture of our fun meet to watch the parade and wishes together so here ya go!

Here are all the kids and moms waiting for the parade and the castle is behind us!


----------



## Buckeye Princess

I  just found this thread and wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I'm Cassandra and have a 9 month old daughter Carrington. I'm still relatively new to sewing but my husband got me a singer ce250 for my birthday last year so I've begun to play around a lot more. I'm currently planning outfits for my daughter for our trip in Jan. I'm really looking forward to it. So far I know i'm going to do a Cinderella dress for her birthday at the castle as well as a large embroidered smock type thing for her to wear when she smashes into that cake. 

Looking forward to learning from everyone.


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is one while waiting in front of the castle for the "Boo to You" Parade.
> Customs include - Peter Pan & Wendy Darling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic from the front just not in front of the castle.


You guys are still cute! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok not a pic post but --- I GET MY EMBROIDERY MACHINE TOMORROW!!!!!
> I can't wait! It's a good thing I work tonight because I don't think I would be able to sleep!



WOO HOO!!



HeatherSue said:


> Ewwww!!! Gross!!!
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing that first picture of your whole family! That's a good one. Oh, and those t-shirts are customs....custom iron-ons!
> 
> Awwww...I love the baby Arminda pictures!



First, oh hush!

Second, thank you! It's on Facebook.

Third, she was a cutie, wasn't she! 


MAUREEN I tried to find a picture of Lydia when she was one where she was crying inside the castle, but it must be on my other computer. It was a funny one too. Arminda is all smiling with Cinderella, and Lyddie has her mouth open crying. Poor baby was not feeling well that trip.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok here is one of my favs - we are in the castle and Joci is wearing a custom - first dress that wasn't a Halloween costume



Definately a favorite!  Did you ask them what they wished for???







We are on page 249!  I am staying right here until we move.  I want to get on the first page!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Camping Griswalds said:


> At least I think you are in the right park!
> 
> And yep that screaming scraggly haired babe is my very own AGM!!  And no custom............



LOL! We are just off to the side a bit from the castle outside the tiki room!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok I will play post a picture.....But it doesn't have any customs in it
> This is Jan 25th 2001 We just got engaged!



LOVE this! I wish I had a cute picture like that!


----------



## teresajoy

Buckeye Princess said:


> I  just found this thread and wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I'm Cassandra and have a 9 month old daughter Carrington. I'm still relatively new to sewing but my husband got me a singer ce250 for my birthday last year so I've begun to play around a lot more. I'm currently planning outfits for my daughter for our trip in Jan. I'm really looking forward to it. So far I know i'm going to do a Cinderella dress for her birthday at the castle as well as a large embroidered smock type thing for her to wear when she smashes into that cake.
> 
> Looking forward to learning from everyone.



 and hold on!! We are about to move!!! Don't get lost!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> MAUREEN I tried to find a picture of Lydia when she was one where she was crying inside the castle, but it must be on my other computer. It was a funny one too. Arminda is all smiling with Cinderella, and Lyddie has her mouth open crying. Poor baby was not feeling well that trip.



I love crying baby pictures.  Really, how often are our kids all clean and neat looking anyway?  I have a great one of Jackson on the beach, screaming and you see my hand smearing purple suntan lotion on him.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Just got my feliz pattern in the mail! Yeah!


----------



## teresajoy

Ok guys!!!! HOLD ON!!! 


HERE 


WE

GOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34053737#post34053737

STOP POSTING HERE WE MOVED!!! ​


----------



## NiniMorris

OK, Mom, we are at 250...now can we...please please!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

hey we are on 250...don't move for about 8 minutes though.  I should have some power!  The castle pics definately pushed us those last few pages!!


----------



## HeatherSue

I have a deplorable lack of pictures from our last trip.  But, here's one of the kids by the wishing well.






Here is my favorite picture of the whole trip- the three of us on Splash Mountain.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

HeatherSue said:


>




Heather this is awesome!  Fabulous of the three of you!!


----------

